# Things That Gladden The Heart



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2017)

Just spent thirty minutes watching two bats on the wing flying around the back garden and now the hedgehog that's been coming for a few weeks has arrived and munching the food (proper hedgehog food from garden centre) and is stuffing his face and wandering the flower beds looking for slugs. We're a new (ish) house on a modern estate and so good to see wildlife out and about


----------



## Hobbit (May 25, 2017)

Seeing the first swallows in the spring is a big one for me. This year we have the added benefit of them building a nest under the eaves. Yes I know its messy, but that can be cleaned every few days. And they can be loud but I'm happy to see them there.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2017)

I watch the red kites over our house most evenings when I'm in, superb creatures.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I watch the red kites over our house most evenings when I'm in, superb creatures.
		
Click to expand...

Have these over the course. I still can't get over how big that wing span is. Magnificent birds


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2017)

We have been trying to safeguard a single surviving fledgling blackbird who appears to have a death wish.
Two of his siblings have not survived one got nabbed by a Jackdaw and the other was found floating in our pool.
Ma and Paw Blackbird are on constant guard from the two neighbourhood cats and the twice daily flypast of the sparrow hawk
Paw blackbird gave the sparrow hawk a real good send off the other day, gutsy wee bird.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2017)

Seeing as this has turn into a nature watch thread, our house is currently housing TWO bee colonies. One in the wall cavity entering via a hole a drilled for the freeview coax and one in the roof. Loads of bees queuing up to get in to that one. It's funny watching them get the entrance wrong and having to fly off and make another attempt to get the right bit of wood (the bits that stick out the roof don't know what they are called) to aim for.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2017)

My daughter - an antidote to my son


----------



## Pants (May 26, 2017)

LBC sacking Katie Hopkins


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2017)

Sat here in just me Armani Keks on a south facing back garden with a can of 1664. The grandkids are here playing with the water pirate ship. Bradley's says the water needs to go on the grass so it can grow. Layla shouts " Huh, Huh, Huh" WA WA WA "
Bliss.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 26, 2017)

Looking at myself in the mirror - I am so beautiful.


Lie mode cancel.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Looking at myself in the mirror - I am so beautiful.


Lie mode cancel.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you are saying. When I was at Skool I was the ugly ducking and not the beautiful swan that stands before you now.


----------



## upsidedown (May 26, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Seeing as this has turn into a nature watch thread, our house is currently housing TWO bee colonies. One in the wall cavity entering via a hole a drilled for the freeview coax and one in the roof. Loads of bees queuing up to get in to that one. It's funny watching them get the entrance wrong and having to fly off and make another attempt to get the right bit of wood (the bits that stick out the roof don't know what they are called) to aim for.
		
Click to expand...

HiD is in to bees in a big way now and have to say they are fascinating. Have learnt so much about how they work together and interact.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2017)

Youngest daughter is doing a degree in Environmental sciences ,just finishing first year, she is bee crazy, expect to see our own hive and marketing Fragger Honey within 2 years 
Oh yes


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youngest daughter is doing a degree in Environmental sciences ,just finishing first year, she is bee crazy, expect to see our own hive and marketing Fragger Honey within 2 years 
Oh yes
		
Click to expand...

Honey glazed kidney -  a Masterchef Special!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2017)

Was it mine? 

Tee hee hee 

Blooming hope not &#128526;


----------



## davemc1 (May 26, 2017)

Took the daughter up the club for the first time ever. First few holes were fantastic! till the I'm bored shouts came.

bought and tried a 4i, belted it around 210 to about 12 feet, did you see that I say? Stop showing off she replied &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2017)

7.00 am this morning, neighbour lets his dog out onto the back garden which starts barking its head off again which sets all the other dogs off. There was a silence of a couple of seconds and someone shouts" FECKIN SHADDUP" Then you heard a window slam shut.
put a smile on Missis Ts face.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			7.00 am this morning, neighbour lets his dog out onto the back garden which starts barking its head off again which sets all the other dogs off. There was a silence of a couple of seconds and someone shouts" FECKIN SHADDUP" Then you heard a window slam shut.
put a smile on Missis Ts face.
		
Click to expand...

Women easily pleased at your age no disrespect


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 27, 2017)

Pants said:



			LBC sacking Katie Hopkins
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2017)

All my clothes and golf towels having the same smell as my lovely daughter - makes me smile all day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2017)

Good mate getting the all clear following battle with cancer


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Getting my first hole in one at 71.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 2, 2017)

1st comp since Dec 2016 all be it a 9 hole qualifier and scoring 43 gross
Too early to tell but I may be back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pants said:



			LBC sacking Katie Hopkins
		
Click to expand...

I bet she is your guilty pleasure


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2017)

Pants said:



			LBC sacking Katie Hopkins
		
Click to expand...

It's all very well hearing a spectrum of opinion on the radio - but that woman is poisonous and simple gives credence and encouragement to very horrible points of view some in this country hold.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youngest daughter is doing a degree in Environmental sciences ,just finishing first year, she is bee crazy, expect to see our own hive and marketing Fragger Honey within 2 years 
Oh yes
		
Click to expand...

She'll be delighted with Bragger Trump today then...

Always heartening to hear of youngsters who care about more than themselves and just making money...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2017)

Pants said:



			LBC sacking Katie Hopkins
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/antosharps/videos/1366485636805159/

Warning it does have a swear word in it


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Got grandkids at the moment, it's like being in a manic zoo watching them, since 5.42 this morning


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2017)

I've just been told I'm going to be a Great Grandad for the 3rd time due on Xmas day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2017)

Being given my first ever Father's Day present :whoo:


----------



## Break90 (Jun 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being given my first ever Father's Day present :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Quality, albeit a day early.

Spoiler.... Father's Day never gets old &#128077;


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2017)

Sitting in the garden watching the sunrise at 5.22 this morning


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 18, 2017)

Watching 108 young dance and theatre group kids having a great time performing on stage to 800 relatives and friends.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being given my first ever Father's Day present :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

One of the greatest feelings ever, enjoy :thup:

P.S. I bet you even thanked your daughter for buying it :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2017)

Having a good woman in tow that keeps me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Having a good woman in tow that keeps me on the straight and narrow.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. I definitely won the jackpot with mine


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2017)

My cholesterol test results. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			My cholesterol test results. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spill the beans .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Spill the beans .
		
Click to expand...

Total cholesterol 2.4, triglycerides 0.6, HDL 1.1, LDL 1, Cholesterol/HDL ratio 2.2, non HDL cholesterol 1.3.  Everything within and at the low end of the acceptable range.

It was still 2.4 overall a year ago but on 80mg Atorvastatin; this one is on only 40mg of Atorvastatin.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 19, 2017)

Got a bottle of whisky from my cat for Father's Day. Brought a lump to my throat. Think it was a fur ball.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Total cholesterol 2.4, triglycerides 0.6, HDL 1.1, LDL 1, Cholesterol/HDL ratio 2.2, non HDL cholesterol 1.3.  Everything within and at the low end of the acceptable range.

It was still 2.4 overall a year ago but on 80mg Atorvastatin; this one is on only 40mg of Atorvastatin.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2017)

My daughter starting to smile at us both - just melts the heart


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2017)

When you're selling something on a well known auction site, the item sells but after many emails, the peasent doesn't pay, you relist said item and said peasent starts bidding on it again, bids to a higher price than he would have paid last week and then gets sniped at the last second so the item sells for 40 quid more than it did last week........
Pahahahahahahahahahaha &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2017)

The two wee 6 week old kittens we have taken on from our holiday in Tiree.  They are very sweet and make us smile, especially when they chase their own shadow - so funny


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 2, 2017)

Getting the grandson's nappy changed without a single cry or thrash around from him because he does not want me to do it.

With my son it needed an octopus to change his nappy when he was a baby.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Being told after 5 minutes working with the new coach, that he'll get me down to being a serious single figure golfer in no time 



silly boy doesn't realise what he's taken on...   :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Being told after 5 minutes working with the new coach, that he'll get me down to being a serious single figure golfer in no time 



silly boy doesn't realise what he's taken on...   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who is he - Jimmy Tarbuck??   &#129315;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Being told after 5 minutes working with the new coach, that he'll get me down to being a serious single figure golfer in no time 



silly boy doesn't realise what he's taken on...   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Even mine said that. Don't believe them!! Maybe I'm just un-teachable


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2017)

Dancing, really dancing with your four year old daughter. Her looking up to you like... wow, there really is nothing like it. I know it will be 2 minutes until I'm the worlds biggest embarrassment and she'll have no time for her daddy. But, until then I'll happily milk this little moment in time for all it's worth.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			Dancing, really dancing with your four year old daughter. Her looking up to you like... wow, there really is nothing like it. I know it will be 2 minutes until I'm the worlds biggest embarrassment and she'll have no time for her daddy. But, until then I'll happily milk this little moment in time for all it's worth.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, giving my 5 year old grand daughter a back scratch, "keep doing it grandad, it's so relaxing" - moments to treasure!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 22, 2017)

My 17 year old car sailing through its MOT yesterday.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 22, 2017)

My dog :cheers:


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 22, 2017)

Waking up in my own (And when i say my own, its 74% the banks at the moment ) house every morning with my beautiful girlfriend of 3 years and my 7 month old puppy.

Knowing that I have a decent job that is very secure and a decent career path going forward.

There isnt much more that I could ask for @ 25.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2017)

The company that our new kittens (and my daughter) give my wife when I am working away from home.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 30, 2017)

Popped to hospital for an MRI scan appointment this evening. Seen early, job done in 15 minutes and home 20 minutes after my appointment time - only complaint Â£2 parking charge 

Can't complain! ðŸ˜


----------



## General Fade (Aug 30, 2017)

Humanity, flora and fauna

Cheers, Fade


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2017)

General Fade said:



			Humanity, flora and fauna

Cheers, Fade
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2017)

Having just got nearly 4kg of apples from the trees around the course (with permission of course)


----------



## DaveR (Aug 31, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Maybe I'm just un-teachable
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your swing on your blog, I reckon you could be right


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2017)

DaveR said:



			I've seen your swing on your blog, I reckon you could be right  

Click to expand...

Harsh but fair


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2017)

A mediocre drive, a duck hook 2nd shot into the trees , 3rd shot chip out sideways,  then holed a wedge from 110 yards for a 4 net 3 .


----------



## Don Barzini (Sep 1, 2017)

Instant karma. This is a particular favourite of mine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XLtteZYyQM


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 1, 2017)

Don Barzini said:



			Instant karma. This is a particular favourite of mine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XLtteZYyQM

Click to expand...

Great!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 20, 2017)

After a week of agony, my back pain has almost gone , today i actually managed to put  my socks on , all by myself  :whoo:.
 So fingers crossed i'll be fit enough to play on Friday


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			After a week of agony, my back pain has almost gone , today i actually managed to put  my socks on , all by myself  :whoo:.
 So fingers crossed i'll be fit enough to play on Friday 

Click to expand...

Onwards and upwards &#128515;


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

The posts about the mice in the random irritation thread. With my current health issues, the posts put a smile on my face.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ordered a LED desk lamp at 4.30 pm yesterday through Amazon, it arrived at 10.30 am this morning , great service  :whoo:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 28, 2017)

The a-hole who parks in a disabled space in a car park today and gets into an abusive argument with a woman who wondered about his non-existent disability.  As he walks off, a parking attendant comes over having seen the whole thing, says with a smile "I've got this" and promptly plants an Â£80 ticket on his windscreen for him to find when he came back.   Shame I was in a hurry or I would have hung around to watch him find it.    Perfect karma.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The a-hole who parks in a disabled space in a car park today and gets into an abusive argument with a woman who wondered about his non-existent disability.  As he walks off, a parking attendant comes over having seen the whole thing, says with a smile "I've got this" and promptly plants an Â£80 ticket on his windscreen for him to find when he came back.   Shame I was in a hurry or I would have hung around to watch him find it.    Perfect karma.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant , if Carlsberg did parking fines , that would be it :thup:.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2017)

The person who parked his orange mclaren supercar near a donkey pen. Said dinkey thought it was a massive carrot and chewed 6k of damage made
Me smile


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2017)

One of our young members has just won an all expenses trip to Augusta next year :whoo:.
He was part of the 4 man Texas scramble team that won Golf Scotland's final at Dalmahoy GC, Today [Saturday]
Scoring a net 57.8 playing of 1.3 on a tough course well done ,  also very well organised by Golf Scotland,  47 Marshalls on duty :thup: .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2017)

that I am still able to pull a sock on one foot whilst balancing unaided on the other side


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			that I am still able to pull a sock on one foot whilst balancing unaided on the other side
		
Click to expand...

I practice this every morning yer know! 

:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2017)

Golfmmad said:



			I practice this every morning yer know! 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

it's a good skill to master - especially for the over 50s - and no grunting allowed


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			that I am still able to pull a sock on one foot whilst balancing unaided on the other side
		
Click to expand...

Tights Hugh :rofl:, well at least you know how and where to stand :smirk:. 
When's your next visit north ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Tights Hugh :rofl:, well at least you know how and where to stand :smirk:. 
When's your next visit north ?
		
Click to expand...

We are heading up on the 11th Nov and back down the following Saturday or Sunday. We are going to be away for at least a couple of nights whilst we are up - but it would be good to get together.  Sunday 12th, Monday 13th or Friday 17th - and maybe Sat 18th are looking OK for me if you can do any of these dates.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are heading up on the 11th Nov and back down the following Saturday or Sunday. We are going to be away for at least a couple of nights whilst we are up - but it would be good to get together.  Sunday 12th, Monday 13th or Friday 17th - and maybe Sat 18th are looking OK for me if you can do any of these dates.
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know your preference and I'll try my best to be available:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sat in the Cancer unit at Sunderland Hospital today and they have a brass bell on the wall that patients can ring when they either finish their chemo or they have been given the all clear by the consultant.

Seen it rung twice today, fantastic to witness and the joy on the face of the 2 who rang the bell was beautiful.


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat in the Cancer unit at Sunderland Hospital today and they have a brass bell on the wall that patients can ring when they either finish their chemo or they have been given the all clear by the consultant.

Seen it rung twice today, fantastic to witness and the joy on the face of the 2 who rang the bell was beautiful.
		
Click to expand...


Posts like this brighten a dull day.....thanks for it

 I was only going to add "the look on my dog's face when I take his lead off the hook!" Or the posting of a new Golf Day somewhere good!


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat in the Cancer unit at Sunderland Hospital today and they have a brass bell on the wall that patients can ring when they either finish their chemo or they have been given the all clear by the consultant.

Seen it rung twice today, fantastic to witness and the joy on the face of the 2 who rang the bell was beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Best post ever on this forum period :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

my stalker on here replying to everything i post with the standard dig, usually involving him googling something..:rofl:

luckily i have him on block so can't see it.... cheers me up every time:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2017)

Waking up this morning to see my lovely daughter laying there smiling her head off at me - there is no better way to start the day


----------



## user2010 (Oct 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Waking up this morning to see my lovely daughter laying there smiling her head off at me - there is no better way to start the day
		
Click to expand...



Oh I think there is, fnar fnar:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 17, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Oh I think there is, fnar fnar:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!

Gladdening my heart is a 4 hour wait in the airport, but i have a lounge card, free bar and a taxi to pick me up from heathrow later.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Agreed!

Gladdening my heart is a 4 hour wait in the airport, but i have a lounge card, free bar and a taxi to pick me up from heathrow later.
		
Click to expand...

Are they going to pour you into it..?&#127867;&#127867;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat in the Cancer unit at Sunderland Hospital today and they have a brass bell on the wall that patients can ring when they either finish their chemo or they have been given the all clear by the consultant.

Seen it rung twice today, fantastic to witness and the joy on the face of the 2 who rang the bell was beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I can relate to that joyous feeling. :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat in the Cancer unit at Sunderland Hospital today and they have a brass bell on the wall that patients can ring when they either finish their chemo or they have been given the all clear by the consultant.

Seen it rung twice today, fantastic to witness and the joy on the face of the 2 who rang the bell was beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Good times.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2017)

Having the opportunity to see Aussie Floyd with my brother Golfmmad who we used to listen to Pink Floyd back in the day, listening to one of these days from Meddle was so good , thanks for the ticket Chris :thup:  Also we got two rounds in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Having the opportunity to see Aussie Floyd with my brother Golfmmad who we used to listen to Pink Floyd back in the day, listening to one of these days from Meddle was so good , thanks for the ticket Chris :thup:  Also we got two rounds in

Click to expand...

Brilliant. Great band. Where did you see them?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brilliant. Great band. Where did you see them?
		
Click to expand...

I saw them in Glasgow with my wife then I was due to fly home  , Chris ( Golfmmad) then phoned me and said he had a extra ticket to see them in Brighton near where he lives and would I like to come down, so booked a easyJet to Gatwick from Edingburgh , down Thursday night back to Edinburgh Sunday. Back home Monday great weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Watching the Emergency Services getting the recognition they deserve.


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Waking up this morning to see my lovely daughter laying there smiling her head off at me - there is no better way to start the day
		
Click to expand...

Nice thought.
But at my age, just waking up does me!


----------



## richart (Nov 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Waking up this morning to see my lovely daughter laying there smiling her head off at me - there is no better way to start the day
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps someone had told her you were a Cat 1 golfer.:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2017)

richart said:



			Perhaps someone had told her you were a Cat 1 golfer.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just a fraud


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2017)

Took the eldest for a little putting yesterday. Just a taster to see what she thought. 

Ended up playing 9holes and only coming in when we could barely see the flags. 
Her little face every time she putted or chipped one close was a picture. 

The guys who we slipped in behind even bought her a hot chocolate when we popped into the clubhouse as theyâ€™d seen her raking bunkers.


----------



## IanM (Nov 13, 2017)

Guy in the office has  4 year old daughter... lovely family.... The little girl has "selective mutism" - quite rare, she started working with a new therapist last week and has made huge strides in the first week, including talking to her grandparents for the first time.   His face was a picture when he told me about it... made me smile for the rest of the day


----------



## bobmac (Nov 13, 2017)

Labradors 
No reason really


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2017)

Met a lovely old man today at Munich airport. He could barely speak English, I'm the same with German. He was flying to London for the first time for 55 years. He had worked there for a couple of years in the early 60's but had not been back. His wife had died two years ago, "life is (insert expletive) now without her" he said. He didn't know how long he had left, his words, and so he wanted to go back to see his old stomping grounds. His brother was flying in from Hamburg to meet him in London so they could do this together.

Anyway, he was a bit overwhelmed by the airport there and at Heathrow so I stopped with him, took him as far as I could in Heathrow. We talked with plenty of gestures and smiles and parted with a hearty handshake. Lovely bloke looking to remember old times in his twilight years.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 18, 2017)

Winning the charity parking spot at today's Captain's Day.  12 months of ideal spot parking.  Awesome!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 18, 2017)

A derby win :thup:...


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 18, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			A derby win :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

Double bubble today...

Sticking it up the Aussies :thup::thup:

Right up :thup:..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2017)

Seeing some of the children from the outgoing captain's charity come to pick up a cheque https://electriceels.org.uk/


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Winning the charity parking spot at today's Captain's Day.  12 months of ideal spot parking.  Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldnâ€™t want ours. Itâ€™s right behind the 18th green.


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 20, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			You wouldnâ€™t want ours. Itâ€™s right behind the 18th green.
		
Click to expand...

Should be safe then!!!


----------



## IainP (Dec 10, 2017)

Powet cut since 7.45 in darkest Oxfordshire, instead of a random irritation, the better half cooked up bacon & egg sarnies on the wood burner


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 10, 2017)

A new granddaughter, born Friday evening via C-section. Mum and baby doing well enough to go home yesterday teatime.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			A new granddaughter, born Friday evening via C-section. Mum and baby doing well enough to go home yesterday teatime.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to Nan and Grandad :thup:
And to mam and dad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			A new granddaughter, born Friday evening via C-section. Mum and baby doing well enough to go home yesterday teatime.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Congratulations Brian, always room for another Hobbit :thup:


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 12, 2017)

Just back from my 5 year old daughters nativity. A few of the sheep were in tears, one of the kings needed a wee and Angel Gabriel got the giggles. My little one sang a solo that, ahem, well lets just say I had something in my eye. Magical, gorgeous, heart warming afternoon. It's what it's all about. Bring on Christmas!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2017)

Vanellope Wilkins the little baby girl born with her heart outside her chest, the pictures of her recovering from her operation, broke my heart but also put into perspective the trivia we let bother us, good luck baby girl xx


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 14, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Vanellope Wilkins the little baby girl born with her heart outside her chest, the pictures of her recovering from her operation, broke my heart but *also put into perspective the trivia we let bother us*, good luck baby girl xx
		
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth.  Well said mate. :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2017)

Knowing that mendie was probaly crying earlier with the arrival of his new one! Congrats buddy, looks a belter! Thank god you married off well for some decent genes for your kids!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ain't that the truth.  Well said mate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

A day with the new Granddaughter and the 2 year old grandson. For those that need their stomach doing backflips, we took the grandson to the hotel pool, I look great in the leopard print thong!!


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 16, 2017)

The amount of organisations and small businesses in my area who have donated Xmas presents to be handed out to kids affected by poverty- really makes me feel a bit better about society.  I now have the best job in the world of matching presents to families that I support and deliver them!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2018)

My daughter starting to become very chatty and non stop smiling , plus starting to stand - she now has her own cheeky personality and itâ€™s amazing


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 8, 2018)

My boy doing a few steps and getting more and more confident, really gets me in the feels.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 19, 2018)

My daughter getting a 1st after her 4 year uni course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			My daughter getting a 1st after her 4 year uni course.
		
Click to expand...

Well done to her. 
You must be very proud &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Coming 2nd in last seasons dream team and collecting Â£195 today, kerching ðŸ˜‰


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 19, 2018)

The fragrant scent of a beautiful woman that lingers in the air as she passes by on a warm summers evening.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			My daughter getting a 1st after her 4 year uni course.
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Well done to her. 
You must be very proud &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;
		
Click to expand...

Extremely, as there was also lots of other stuff going on too during her final year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Surprise surprise :whoo: Three Â£40 vouchers arriving for 3rd place in Shotts GC seniors Texas scramble we played 10 days ago,  didn't think we were anywhere near the prizes with a 63


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2018)

At my age, being able to play 6 rounds in the last 6 days.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

rosecott said:



			At my age, being able to play 6 rounds in the last 6 days.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you looking so fit and well Jim!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2018)

Daisy - each and every day makes me smile...numerous times - such an adorable little monkey!





Edit - not sure why the photos are upside down!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Daisy - each and every day makes me smile...numerous times - such an adorable little monkey!

View attachment 25116
View attachment 25117


Edit - not sure why the photos are upside down!
		
Click to expand...

Monkey, you've been sold a pup  . a smasher btw.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2018)

Picking up my winnings from last night and getting to play golf with two very old mates on Saturday that I've not seen for a long time


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 20, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			The fragrant scent of a beautiful woman that lingers in the air as she passes by on a warm summers evening.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that brother.&#128077;


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some observations on being at the allotment late yesterday. It was hot, but there was a cooling breeeze.
To set the scene, it's in the middle of Leigh-on-Sea but look west and all you see is green.
Nearby, there is a stand of old oaks with its raucous cast of crows and magpies and busy squirrels.
Robins flicker in and out of view, asking with a cocked head if there are any freshly dug up treats.
Fox cubs skittered and tumbled around on the paths.
The joy of seeing the new seasons sweetcorn, squashes, cucumbers and beans looking vigorous and healthy.
The anticipation of harvesting the overwintered onions and garlic. They are nearly ready, but patience is required.
The blackcurrant bush, bending with fruit, giving that wonderful smell whenever it is touched. 
The excitement of parting the leaves of a strawbery plant and finding one perfect fruit. The flavour is delicate, the texture perfect.
Sitting on my chair, and contemplating where to plant the winter leeks.
A few older folk came and went, just a nod of the head exchanged, to acknowledge that we were a privileged few.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 20, 2018)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Some observations on being at the allotment late yesterday. It was hot, but there was a cooling breeeze.
To set the scene, it's in the middle of Leigh-on-Sea but look west and all you see is green.
Nearby, there is a stand of old oaks with its raucous cast of crows and magpies and busy squirrels.
Robins flicker in and out of view, asking with a cocked head if there are any freshly dug up treats.
Fox cubs skittered and tumbled around on the paths.
The joy of seeing the new seasons sweetcorn, squashes, cucumbers and beans looking vigorous and healthy.
The anticipation of harvesting the overwintered onions and garlic. They are nearly ready, but patience is required.
The blackcurrant bush, bending with fruit, giving that wonderful smell whenever it is touched. 
The excitement of parting the leaves of a strawbery plant and finding one perfect fruit. The flavour is delicate, the texture perfect.
Sitting on my chair, and contemplating where to plant the winter leeks.
A few older folk came and went, just a nod of the head exchanged, to acknowledge that we were a privileged few.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day, did you find your ball?


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

The absence of a minor irritation, well for a couple of weeks anyway &#128521;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Playing average but winning a bottle of Bowmore 12 year old malt for nearest the line with my drive at the 16th, at Erskine gc seniors open. :cheers:


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2018)

Heading for a week in Cornwall in the morning, wife, dog and clubs in tow!  Games at Bude, Trevose and wherever beckon! Weather looks fab!


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2018)

seeing the t0sser who overtook 2 cars to jump the red lights get pulled up by an unmarked police car (that was one of the cars he overtook)


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Dando said:



			seeing the t0sser who overtook 2 cars to jump the red lights get pulled up by an unmarked police car (that was one of the cars he overtook)
		
Click to expand...

These idiots don't get caught often enough.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

IanM said:



			Heading for a week in Cornwall in the morning, wife, dog and clubs in tow!  Games at Bude, Trevose and wherever beckon! Weather looks fab!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't get much better than that.
Unless of course you wanted a PGA Pro to keep you company


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

IanM said:



			Heading for a week in Cornwall in the morning, wife, dog and clubs in tow!  Games at Bude, Trevose and wherever beckon! Weather looks fab!
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoy playing Bude. Always a friendly welcome to visitors and I enjoy the course. Enjoy the break


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2018)

Went to the Dinosaurs in the Wild at the O2 today  - loved it! The grandchildren 6 and 5 (i know, funny names for 2 kiddies)  were amazed and we all thought if was fantastic fun. 

These sort of days are so precious &#128513;


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			These idiots don't get caught often enough.
		
Click to expand...

There are a lot of videos on youtube about 'instant carma'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking forward to: two nights in August in an Embra New Town apartment for my birthday; a week in Tiree in Sept followed by a week NW Scotland showing Mrs SILH the glories of that part of the UK that most never see; two weeks in Andalucia (Seville/Granada/Cadiz etc) in October; and Planning for an H1 2019 6 month career break.  You might think Mrs SILH is retiring from the NHS soon and 'taking her lump sum' - and you'd be right - one month today precisely


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2018)

Quietly laughing at the prospect of my daughter and nephew attending the same Scottish Government meeting tomorrow.

One representing the business community the other the Scottish Government.:lol:


Also... After just one year at her new school my granddaughter has been elected 'pupil of the year'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2018)

A bit confused , yesterday my mate Roger was cut 2 shots for his winning net 65. So he's now bang on 20 h/c.
 Same comp i missed the buffer by 1 and i'm now up to 16.5 playing off 17 , but should this really gladden my heart  .


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2018)

My Nephew becoming a Dad at 41 for the first time


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 28, 2018)

Watching South Korea play football ...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Sat in scorching sun in the garden on a Friday night drinking quality beers brewed in the north of England without a care in the world. 

Cheers to you all, from those I always agree with to those I always argue with. Itâ€™s just opinions. Itâ€™s just the internet. Iâ€™d share a beer with any of you.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sat in scorching sun in the garden on a Friday night drinking quality beers brewed in the north of England without a care in the world. 

Cheers to you all, from those I always agree with to those I always argue with. Itâ€™s just opinions. Itâ€™s just the internet. Iâ€™d share a beer with any of you. 

Click to expand...

But you'd argue which make of brew ðŸ˜


----------



## bobmac (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sat in scorching sun in the garden on a Friday night drinking quality beers brewed in the north of England without a care in the world. 

Cheers to you all, from those I always agree with to those I always argue with. Itâ€™s just opinions. Itâ€™s just the internet. Iâ€™d share a beer with any of you. 

Click to expand...

Some things you just can't buy.

Cheers

:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But you'd argue which make of brew ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own but I always offer my craft beers to my friends to try. One thing I donâ€™t skimp on is trying to introduce my pals to the beers I enjoy!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Some things you just can't buy.

Cheers

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not Bob! Cheers.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Each to their own but I always offer my craft beers to my friends to try. One thing I donâ€™t skimp on is trying to introduce my pals to the beers I enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame that your football knowledge doesn't match that of your beer  ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			It's a shame that your football knowledge doesn't match that of your beer  &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...


You and me. Outside. NOW!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You and me. Outside. NOW!
		
Click to expand...

&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You and me. Outside. NOW!
		
Click to expand...

Get in the queue. I've been waiting for him to turn up for about three weeks now.  I reckon he's not coming.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2018)

We were in the midweek medal on Wednesday and heard this almighty roar coming from Lumley Castle, sounded like a load of motorbikes thundering up there.
It all makes sense now...https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...rs-against-bullies-give-girl-prom-to-remember


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			We were in the midweek medal on Wednesday and heard this almighty roar coming from Lumley Castle, sounded like a load of motorbikes thundering up there.
It all makes sense now...https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...rs-against-bullies-give-girl-prom-to-remember

Click to expand...

Fair play to them. We have a motorcycle club near me that every year to a Santa Run. Loads (well into the hundreds) of bikes going past and it's a fantastic spectacle as well as for a good cause. Hopefully this girl's self esteem will have been given a real boost and she can go on and flourish


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2018)

The Red Arrows flying in formation over the golf course today. No doubt on their way back to base. I just love to see them and wave like a lunatic - as if they can see me!

Oh and the mummy duck and 3 little ducks who have become the highlight of my rounds. I take peas and sweetcorn for them and call out "here ducky duck" and she quacks back and comes quickly for their food. Today she saw me before I called and her and the little ones waddled/sprinted as fast as their little legs could carry them - so flipping cute.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			The Red Arrows flying in formation over the golf course today. No doubt on their way back to base. I just love to see them and wave like a lunatic - as if they can see me!

Oh and the mummy duck and 3 little ducks who have become the highlight of my rounds. I take peas and sweetcorn for them and call out "here ducky duck" and she quacks back and comes quickly for their food. Today she saw me before I called and her and the little ones waddled/sprinted as fast as their little legs could carry them - so flipping cute.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t beat the Red Arrows in formation, smoke on. Seen them a number of times flying down The Mall towards Buckingham Palace; the pleasure never diminishes.

On the mother and baby front, we went out on the Bay of Fundy on Friday, the skipperâ€™s last find of the day was Pierce, a female Humpback with this yearâ€™s calf. Chalk one off of Mrs. BiMâ€™s bucket list.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Canâ€™t beat the Red Arrows in formation, smoke on. Seen them a number of times flying down The Mall towards Buckingham Palace; the pleasure never diminishes.

On the mother and baby front, we went out on the Bay of Fundy on Friday, the skipperâ€™s last find of the day was Pierce, a female Humpback with this yearâ€™s calf. Chalk one off of Mrs. BiMâ€™s bucket list.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that must have been an amazing sight - nature at its best.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 2, 2018)

Thai schoolboys found alive.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 2, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Thai schoolboys found alive.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible news. Really heart warming, hope after all the checks and once out they return to full health.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 4, 2018)

Sitting the car last Sunday waiting with the dog waiting for wor lass to return with a little shopping, I spotted an old couple walking down the path, they must have been well into their 80's maybe even 90's, he had his Sunday best on, suit, shirt, tie, polished shoes and a Panama hat, she was all dressed up as well, wasn't till they got a little closer I saw they were holding hands, obviously still very much in love, chatting away to each other and others they passed a wonderful sight.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2018)

The pride of South African lions that ate the rhino poachers in the game reserve :whoo:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2018)

A 1pm finish, via the offy for a few excellent beers, and then chilling out all weekend watching the football.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 6, 2018)

Seeing a very young cat with her 5 kittens feeding at our back door. She gave birth in an empty house just up the road about 3 weeks ago, with lots of yowling. Various neighbours are looking out for them. There's several houses putting water out, which is essential in the 35* heat we're experiencing.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2018)

A fly door at the front and a fly door at the back of my house.
Both normal doors wide open.
Nice breeze and no flies


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2018)

The website I contribute to being shortlisted for a beer reviewer award.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2018)

The wife and I being able to take a train from Perranwell in Cornwall to Falmouth (4 stops) for, what works out to, Â£1.05 each way, each. Free car park at the station too. Last week going to London from home, parking in the car park cost Â£7.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The wife and I being able to take a train from Perranwell in Cornwall to Falmouth (4 stops) for, what works out to, Â£1.05 each way, each. Free car park at the station too. Last week going to London from home, parking in the car park cost Â£7.
		
Click to expand...


Believe I can top that...

All the way across London and back again for zip, nada, nowt!

Some advantages to being an old git and a London resident...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The wife and I being able to take a train from Perranwell in Cornwall to Falmouth (4 stops) for, what works out to, Â£1.05 each way, each. Free car park at the station too. Last week going to London from home, parking in the car park cost Â£7.
		
Click to expand...


Did that include your SAGA discount?   ;-)


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2018)

Buying an Echo dot from Currys for Â£34.99 the day before it went back up to Â£49.99


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 21, 2018)

Seeing land again after a 4 week offshore trip knowing I'm going home tomorrow for 6 weeks off over the summer holidays with the kids.


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2018)

Walking the dog round lullingstone golf course at 6 am this morning and getting to see a beautiful barn owl out looking for his breakfast


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2018)

My lad who is a class 1 Lorry driver, drove under a bridge yesterday morning early hours. Saw a guy climbing over a railing with a rope tied around said railings. Turned Lorry round at next roundabout and went back. Called the police and went up to guy, talked to him and give him a 16 stone bear hug to stop him jumping. Police came and all ended well. Don't know if he saved his life or not but made me and Missis T feel as proud as punch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad who is a class 1 Lorry driver, drove under a bridge yesterday morning early hours. Saw a guy climbing over a railing with a rope tied around said railings. Turned Lorry round at next roundabout and went back. Called the police and went up to guy, talked to him and give him a 16 stone bear hug to stop him jumping. Police came and all ended well. Don't know if he saved his life or not but made me and Missis T feel as proud as punch.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome that Tashyboy. 
A real hero &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Awesome that Tashyboy. 
A real hero &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Missis T is sticking her chest out at the moment, bit like when tricky Trev drops in a birdie putt. Me, Missis T and daughter who's a firearms copper went out for Father's Day meal in town a couple of weeks ago. I went to the lavvy and she went to the newsagents to buy some water and goodies for some homeless folk who had got down in a shop doorway for the night.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T is sticking her chest out at the moment, bit like when tricky Trev drops in a birdie putt. Me, Missis T and daughter who's a firearms copper went out for Father's Day meal in town a couple of weeks ago. I went to the lavvy and she went to the newsagents to buy some water and goodies for some homeless folk who had got down in a shop doorway for the night.
		
Click to expand...

Your lad could have stopped a lot of people getting a terrible phone call.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Your lad could have stopped a lot of people getting a terrible phone call.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely...

Well done to Tashy Jnr... A thoroughly decent act... Whether he saved a life is neither here nor there... But the fact he stopped and took action where many others would've chosen to ignore the situation... A credit to Mum and Dad...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad who is a class 1 Lorry driver, drove under a bridge yesterday morning early hours. Saw a guy climbing over a railing with a rope tied around said railings. Turned Lorry round at next roundabout and went back. Called the police and went up to guy, talked to him and give him a 16 stone bear hug to stop him jumping. Police came and all ended well. Don't know if he saved his life or not but made me and Missis T feel as proud as punch.
		
Click to expand...

Good on him mate :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 22, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good on him mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bit odd talking to him about it. I mentioned about the reaction to his actions. But then mentioned the reaction should said guy of carried out his actions which he had not really thought about. Odd thing is that daughter was covering that area re the police and she had "clocked off" ten minutes before he rang the police.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2018)

Tiger shooting a 78 today in the final round at the Open and finishing in a tie for 42nd.      Well it would sure as hell make my day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tiger shooting a 78 today in the final round at the Open and finishing in a tie for 42nd.      Well it would sure as hell make my day.
		
Click to expand...

Your life must be awesome.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry but I just don't like him.  He was a great player not a great golfer.  I have too many friends on the US PGA tour in the media and on the PGA itself who were sick to the back teeth of him and his totally me-first me-second and me-third attitude.   Throw in the way he has treated fans, the example he has set on and off the course and that is my view.    

But this is what a forum is about - the state your own opinions.  I know a lot of people worship the ground he stands on.   At my own club, we have a designated table for people who hate Tiger.  Whenever the golf is on, the table is packed.


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2018)

Seeing Vettel parked in the barriers!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

I put up a blind in our bedroom that is slightly too small for the window - but only by 2-3cms either side - and the next width is too wide and can't be cut down sufficiently.  I was convinced my Mrs would moan - but she is fine with it...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I put up a blind in our bedroom that is slightly too small for the window - but only by 2-3cms either side - and the next width is too wide and can't be cut down sufficiently.  I was convinced my Mrs would moan - but she is fine with it...

Click to expand...

Now that  is something to be happy about &#128514;


----------



## IanM (Jul 23, 2018)

My wife's last 3 weeks of comps...

39 points, 39 points, 41 points!   Cut from 34 to 29 over the month... she reminded that a while back I said when she got a handicap starting with a two, I'd buy her a new driver!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

A few things 

1. My delightful daughter starting to walk and getting even cuter each day 

2. This lovely weather - beautiful sun with a little breeze. 

3. Woods not winning The Open 

All good


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2018)

Karius ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Maybe a change in profession wouldnâ€™t be a bad idea.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44925235

Nice one David. :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few things 

1. My delightful daughter starting to walk and getting even cuter each day 

2. This lovely weather - beautiful sun with a little breeze. 

3. Woods not winning The Open 

All good
		
Click to expand...

Flippin Eck phil, it doesn't seem that long ago since you announced you were a proud dad.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2018)

My 2 fly doors........ one for the front door, one for the back.
Wooden frame, couple of hinges and a bit of net curtain.

Lovely breeze blows through all day


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few things 

1. My delightful daughter starting to walk and getting even cuter each day 

2. This lovely weather - beautiful sun with a little breeze. 

3. Woods not winning The Open 

All good
		
Click to expand...

I am very pleased for you and your family with regard to no 1  
And also no 2.
No3 however is bit sad but not unexpected ,not in keeping with 1and 2


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3. Woods not winning The Open
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. Superb reply from Karius on this one...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Hmm. Superb reply from Karius on this one...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't detect any anger or hatred from LP's post.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I didn't detect any anger or hatred from LP's post.
		
Click to expand...

Getting a kick out of someone trying but not achieving  is not something that should really gladden the heart.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2018)

Some people need to take a serious look at themselves and decide when they need to become an adult - 

Since when is being happy that someone didnâ€™t win something is anything to do with hatred and anger ffs 

Get a grip really get a grip


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2018)

Mrs SILH retires on Thursday...

My heart is indeed gladdened - though that is tinged with a good dollop of sorrow, as she would have gone back a couple of days a week doing the part of the job she really enjoys (helping and supporting women with a genetic-based increased likelihood of developing breast cancer) - were it not for her own breast cancer.  She's in remission but - being a breast cancer nurse - she knows _exactly_ what remission _really _means...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some people need to take a serious look at themselves and decide when they need to become an adult - 

Since when is being happy that someone didnâ€™t win something is anything to do with hatred and anger ffs 

Get a grip really get a grip
		
Click to expand...

Maybe,  maybe not.

Either way it is a deliberately provocative remark and reflects very poorly on you.

And I am no great Tiger fan.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 24, 2018)

A proper Summer with nice warm temperatures as well.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs SILH retires on Thursday...

My heart is indeed gladdened - though that is tinged with a good dollop of sorrow, as she would have gone back a couple of days a week doing the part of the job she really enjoys (helping and supporting women with a genetic-based increased likelihood of developing breast cancer) - were it not for her own breast cancer.  She's in remission but - being a breast cancer nurse - she knows _exactly_ what remission _really _means...
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck to you and your misses Hugh, it's about time you retired as well mate, not as if you can't afford to .  Enjoy life while you can :cheers: buddie:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2018)

Having my nephews and niece over from San Diego and being able to spend some quality time with them all


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 25, 2018)

Went to watch a junior school end of year play/performance of that American Showman thing. Utterly brilliant!!!!!!! Good god these kids nowadays !!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Best of luck to you and your misses Hugh, it's about time you retired as well mate, not as if you can't afford to .  Enjoy life while you can :cheers: buddie:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Billy.  Even though I no longer have a base in Glasgow (now that we've sold the 'family' home) I am hoping that I can visit Glasgow from time-to-time and maybe have a knock or two with you - if you'll have me that is...as that has certainly gladdened the heart previously  :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Many thanks Billy.  Even though I no longer have a base in Glasgow (now that we've sold the 'family' home) I am hoping that I can visit Glasgow from time-to-time and maybe have a knock or two with you - if you'll have me that is...as that has certainly gladdened the heart previously  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Anytime mate :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some people need to take a serious look at themselves and decide when they need to become an adult - 

Since when is being happy that someone didnâ€™t win something is anything to do with hatred and anger ffs 

Get a grip really get a grip
		
Click to expand...

Think it was the â€œtaking joy in other people failingâ€ ðŸ‘ðŸ»

And that you put it up there with seeing your daughter walking.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 26, 2018)

After 3 glorious days in North Wales, Colwyn Bay, Rhos onSea , Llandudno and a few other small seaside places  being transported back 70 years to my childhood.
Watching children ( of all ages ) crabbing from every harbour wall and slippage.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2018)

My 10yr son telling me that I'm really good at most sports. 

Probably after I tweaked his golf stance and grip, meaning he leathered it 150 yards down the range!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2018)

And so it has come to pass.  Mrs SILH has retired. Day#1.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so it has come to pass.  Mrs SILH has retired. Day#1.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to her, hope she enjoys every single minute of it, fully deserved. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Got myself a new role. Completely different to 11 years recruiting but a blank canvass for the manager and myself to develop and build the role. Think I've blagged a 7.00-3.00 working day so early finishes in the summer and up the club to play.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 29, 2018)

Iron Maiden tickets in Birmingham were sold out a while back and all that was available were those on resale sites at silly prices.

Was just browsing on Twitter yesterday and the Iron Maiden feed suggested some tickets now available.  Secured a fifth row ticket side on to the stage and just nine days to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Iron Maiden tickets in Birmingham were sold out a while back and all that was available were those on resale sites at silly prices.

Was just browsing on Twitter yesterday and the Iron Maiden feed suggested some tickets now available.  Secured a fifth row ticket side on to the stage and just nine days to go.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. That'll be a some gig.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2018)

My 16 daughter bagging a part time job this morning in her first ever interview, starts in a couple of weeks. Sheâ€™s also got another interview tomorrow so she may have a choice of jobs ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			My 16 daughter bagging a part time job this morning in her first ever interview, starts in a couple of weeks. Sheâ€™s also got another interview tomorrow so she may have a choice of jobs ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Great news Mate :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			My 16 daughter bagging a part time job this morning in her first ever interview, starts in a couple of weeks. Sheâ€™s also got another interview tomorrow so she may have a choice of jobs ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Happy days. Hope both interviews work out and she has the choice


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 31, 2018)

Completing 42 years of happy marriage...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

In the process of doing out our Kitchen and utility room.
We are in a declutter mood.
Looking at pots and pans, cooking stuff, bread makers etc etc with the rule that if it has not been used in the last 3 years it goes.

Looking at some nice serving dishes.
I say they should  go as we have told everyone we are not doing Xmas/dinner parties etc any more.
My Mrs is looking for a reason to keep them and says 'they could come in handy for your funeral party'.

Party


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so it has come to pass.  Mrs SILH has retired. Day#1.
		
Click to expand...

Great news...â€¦..hope you both enjoy your time together.
From my experience it is a nice time of life to get out and do different things.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Winning Tuesday's 2nd class medal after having an 8 at the first  :whoo:


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 1, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In the process of doing out our Kitchen and utility room.
We are in a declutter mood.
Looking at pots and pans, cooking stuff, bread makers etc etc with the rule that if it has not been used in the last 3 years it goes.

Looking at some nice serving dishes.
I say they should  go as we have told everyone we are not doing Xmas/dinner parties etc any more.
*My Mrs is looking for a reason to keep them and says 'they could come in handy for your funeral party'.*

Party 

Click to expand...


I'd be very worried when she starts sending the invites out!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2018)

Hospital this morning for a routine scan and just outside the 30 minute free parking. Asked the attendant did I have to pay and he said "nope - I'll sort it" and out I drove with the Â£3 still in my pocket...nice chap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

Coming home to HID baking fresh bread. Gorgeous in the garden with a cold drink and sitting in the sun. Simple pleasures


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Holding my new born grandson this evening. Little brother to a gorgeous 4 year old granddaughter, bless them.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 5, 2018)

Buzzards circling way up in a clear blue sky and calling to each other.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 5, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Buzzards circling way up in a clear blue sky and calling to each other.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that they're above you and looking down licking their lips would be a bit concerning though â€¦..  ;-)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2018)

Drove home from the golf club today and there were quite a few people on the various motorway bridges. Did a check as to why and found that the Gumball Rally was due down the M20  so HID and I popped down to the nearest bridge and watched a lot of serious money flying down the motorway. 

Oh how I wish.......


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 5, 2018)

Britney looking so good...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Britney looking so good...
		
Click to expand...

Hard to argue having looked at some of the coverage


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sitting out in the garden watching a young hedgehog eating slugs. He's been cleaning them up for a few weeks now. He also likes cat biscuits every now and again.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 6, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The fact that they're above you and looking down licking their lips would be a bit concerning though â€¦..  ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Like me, I think you have seen too many "old westerns "


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Fishing trips.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 6, 2018)

Seeing two of my oldest friends marry each other on saturday with all of our friends in attendance. It was a very emotional day, even the cake was in tiers :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 6, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Buzzards circling way up in a clear blue sky and calling to each other.
		
Click to expand...


Just been sat outside watching a couple of pairs of young red kites riding the thermals...
Great life they have... Wish they took some of the pesky grey squirrels...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fishing trips.
		
Click to expand...

On here or on the water?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 6, 2018)

Only one more day of this bloomin' heat/humidity to endure...
And, 'normal service' is resumed... Hopefully...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			On here or on the water?
		
Click to expand...

Both 
Live 400yds from the coast and for the past 2 weeks weâ€™ve had a school of Dolphins nearby, local fishing boats now doing sight seeing trip so hopefully doing one this week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Sitting out in the garden watching a young hedgehog eating slugs. He's been cleaning them up for a few weeks now. He also likes cat biscuits every now and again.
		
Click to expand...

We have two that come each night as soon as it get dark. Took us a while to work out there was two of them. Saw them together last night for the first time. My Mrs buys 'special' hedgehog food for them I looked at the ingredients and they seem the same as the dry stuff we feed our daughters dog but 4 times the price.

Red Squirrel spotted a couple of miles from my house. When we moved up 21 years ago they were quite a regular site but rare now.

Yesterday a weasel with a fat shrew in his mouth crossed a path a couple of yards in front of me. He stopped on the verge for a couple of seconds and gave me a 'whit are you lookin at pal' look before moving into the wood.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 7, 2018)

Results day here in Scotland and my daughter passed all her highers, including 3 A's. She's very happy and all her pals have got the results they were looking for too so a good day all round.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2018)

Car insurance renewal coming up soon so let battle commerce.
BMW 318
Saga are a way ahead at Â£125 fully comp.  

That will take some beating


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Car insurance renewal coming up soon so let battle commerce.
BMW 318
Saga are a way ahead at Â£125 fully comp.  

That will take some beating  

Click to expand...


That's about half what they quoted for my clapped out Peugeot...
Living in the smoke doesn't help I suppose...

That's with full NCB and never ever a blot on my licence as well..
Time to move to the sticks...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 7, 2018)

The facilities company that run our offices apologising for the recent problems with the air conditioning by paying for an ice cream van to park outside for an hour and dish out free ice creams to anyone who wanted them.     I did... twice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The facilities company that run our offices apologising for the recent problems with the air conditioning by paying for an ice cream van to park outside for an hour and dish out free ice creams to anyone who wanted them.     I did... twice.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised it was only twice


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surprised it was only twice
		
Click to expand...

At least I could hold two ice creams.  With your goal-keeping "skills", you'd have dropped the first one.  Then again, your golf abilities make a 99 more realistic. ;-)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2018)

The look on my 9 year old boy's face when he landed his first ever double digit carp today - just a fraction over 10lbs. He managed to hook it, play it and land it all by himself.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			The look on my 9 year old boy's face when he landed his first ever double digit carp today - just a fraction over 10lbs. He managed to hook it, play it and land it all by himself.
	View attachment 25359

Click to expand...

That is one satisfied grin, good lad.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2018)

The lady raking the long jump pit at the European Athletics Championship; Heike Drechsler.  Nice touch. :thup:


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

Driving to work on dual carriageway today only to come up behind stationary traffic where's there's never usually 

I never seem to choose wisely when stuck like this always waiting it out incurring huge delays but today I took the risk and followed a few dozen other cars on a slip road and off to alternate route, rejoining a clear motorway at next roundabout

I feel kinda weird, I think its called happy! :lol:


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2018)

Heavy rain - even if it did mess up my short game practice plans!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Heavy rain - even if it did mess up my short game practice plans!
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's heading north


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I hope it's heading north
		
Click to expand...

Been a solid 3 hours now so hoping it's the same on the golf course and taking some of the bounce out of it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2018)

VIP car parking pass for British Par 3 and press pass and really excited by working with Golfhacker. Not back in work until Tuesday either. Good weekend ahead


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 10, 2018)

Rain, nice and steady after just finishing planting out a new border


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2018)

Mrs Hogan just back from a week at Boot Camp - getting fitter - feeling better.  And she has come back smiling and happy - feeling fitter and better.   Also I finished building wardrobe in our bedroom and she is delighted.  Maybe I'll suggest a round at a Top100 course is in order?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 10, 2018)

Did some baking whilst watching the golf this afternoon...
Reckon some nice raspberry's with home made chocolate brownie will make a perfect dessert later...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2018)

Dina Asher-Smith. Class with a smile


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 11, 2018)

The Norwegian lad


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			The Norwegian lad 

Click to expand...

Incredible. Only 17!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			The Norwegian lad 

Click to expand...

Reminded me of a young Steve Overt,class with some arrogance.
Athletics has been great all the way through.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 12, 2018)

DAVE back on Virgin, :clap::whoo::thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Five star performance from Laura Muir...

Took the race by the scruff of the neck...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2018)

Going to Spain in October and realised my passport had expired back in July.  Applied on-line for a replacement on 3rd August and it's just arrived. And it's maroon.  Pretty darned good.  Relieved.


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Going to Spain in October and realised my passport had expired back in July.  Applied on-line for a replacement on 3rd August and it's just arrived. And it's maroon.  Pretty darned good.  Relieved.
		
Click to expand...

no doubt you are only relieved it's a maroon passport rather than you actually have back so quickly


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dando said:



			no doubt you are only relieved it's a maroon passport rather than you actually have back so quickly
		
Click to expand...

And I'll be stuck with it for ten years with European Union stamped on the front cover 

Pretty good getting it in 10 days mind.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I'll be stuck with it for ten years with European Union stamped on the front cover 

Pretty good getting it in 10 days mind.
		
Click to expand...

I was also recently amazed, my daughters had expired and we got the new one back in 8 days! Seems thats one gov agency with its act together!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice story from the Brewdog pub in 'Festival' Edinburgh.

Hipster in tweed flat hat waves Â£50 at barman in a six deep queue.
In a loud voice he says he wants 3 pints of their most expensive beer.

Barman says its Â£6.19 for a half pint and we only sell it in half pints because of it's strength. 

Hipster loudly orders 6 half pints and looks around for approval  then asks for a tray. 
He then carries the tray back to a table as his two equally hipster buddies sing 'for he's a jolly good fella'.

Original hipster doffs his cap and in doing so hits the tray and they all fall off the table onto the floor.


In the original telling of this story the word 'Hipster' was not used.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I was also recently amazed, my daughters had expired and we got the new one back in 8 days! Seems thats one gov agency with its act together!
		
Click to expand...

Yup - and I was able to submit my application with a photo that my daughter took of me at home using her phone.  No faffing around in photo booths or the cost


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2018)

The old lady passed




18 years old and Mot'd for another 12 months


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2018)

Just been to see new grandson, born 4.30 this afternoon.  Always special to see a new born baby &#128077;


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just been to see new grandson, born 4.30 this afternoon.  Always special to see a new born baby &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Chris


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just been to see new grandson, born 4.30 this afternoon.  Always special to see a new born baby &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

nice one Chris ,hope the little fella dosent resemble you.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Congratulations Chris
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks 



Norrin Radd said:



			nice one Chris ,hope the little fella dosent resemble you.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, he's Chinese &#128513;  (just kidding)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just been to see new grandson, born 4.30 this afternoon.  Always special to see a new born baby &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Congrats. Hope mother and baby are both doing well


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congrats. Hope mother and baby are both doing well
		
Click to expand...

Both are fine thanks Homer.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 16, 2018)

Congratulations, mine is now 10 days old, wonderful feeling.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 17, 2018)

The street performers on Southbank... Always raise a smile from me...
If in town and you get a chance... See if you can check out the balloon swallower...
Proper makes you wince ...

Also the Big Ben clock face looking real clean...
Looking forward to the day the scaffolding is all down...

And, before any saddo feels the need to tug me on it... 
I am fully aware I am not strictly correct using 'Big Ben'...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just been to see new grandson, born 4.30 this afternoon.  Always special to see a new born baby &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Amongst the best days of our lives...
Welcoming a child into your family...

Congratulations!


And, congratulations to arnieboy also...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 21, 2018)

A rather lary QPR fan just walked into the office to be greeted by the music from the Magnificent Seven echoing over the speakers to "celebrate" his team's performance at the weekend against West Brom.      Unfortunately he saw the funny side.   Most of us were hoping he'd really get the hump.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2018)

My Mrs is sorting and selling grandson's Lego collection on Ebay.

I am helping, great fun fixing all the mini figures back to original condition, a bit like a jigsaw with cash prizes.

Some of the mini figures are selling from Â£10-Â£15. He has about 200 of them plus many bricks and bases.

Grandson wanted to fund a new iPhone with the proceeds. He now has his new phone plus about Â£250. When all the bits are sold it will amount to a figure between Â£750 and Â£ 1,000.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 22, 2018)

Sir Lenny Henry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Sir Lenny Henry
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. And HID having an interview for a dream job and it going well. Hoping it'll come off. Even if it doesn't she's two new offers on the table.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 23, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Sir Lenny Henry
		
Click to expand...

 with Trevor McDoughnut.   Always takes me back to the legendary Tiswas moment with the two of them.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 23, 2018)

Playing an early 18 holes, walking off the course and getting in the car just as it started hammering down with rain with the course needed.   Almost felt sorry for all the poor buggers still out on the course or just about to start â€¦..


----------



## Piece (Aug 23, 2018)

Phoned up to cancel my Dad's AA membership renewal due to his dementia diagnosis. He's been a member since the year dot. The AA cancelled the membership and refunded the last 12 months as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 23, 2018)

For my birthday (yesterday - a big 0 one) I was given a St Johnstone scarf plus Saintees branded golf bag towel and marker plus pitch mark repairer set.

I've never in all of my life had a proper St Johnstone scarf  

Bigly chuffed - good choice by my St Johnstone season ticket holder cousins.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 23, 2018)

My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For my birthday (yesterday - a big 0 one) I was given a St Johnstone scarf plus Saintees branded golf bag towel and marker plus pitch mark repairer set.

I've never in all of my life had a proper St Johnstone scarf  

Bigly chuffed - good choice by my St Johnstone season ticket holder cousins.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the paint people ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 23, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Is that the paint people ?
		
Click to expand...

no - and we're not the wee arrow people either


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Special words indeed!

I distinctly remember my Wife's Consultant saying to her, "Amanda, you no longer have Cancer, go away now and enjoy your life".

:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fantastic news, congratulations and fingers crossed the second specialist will give her the same news.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good news and fingers crossed :thup:


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Have a great life, the pair of you!


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Super!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.


One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Great news.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Great news.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to all, I fell like half a ton of worries have fallen off my shoulders.

My wife has been so brave, three serious knock backs in 18 months and she has met them head on.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 24, 2018)

Excellent news DfT &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My one of my wife's cancer specialists saying to her there is no need to see me again.
One down one to go.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thanks to all, *I fell like half a ton of worries have fallen off my shoulders.*

My wife has been so brave, three serious knock backs in 18 months and she has met them head on.
		
Click to expand...

People forget that it can be just as hard sometimes for the close relatives of those that are affected by cancer/serious illness. Hope that your other consultant gives you both good news too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			People forget that it can be just as hard sometimes for the close relatives of those that are affected by cancer/serious illness. Hope that your other consultant gives you both good news too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. We are not so worried about the second one, [perhaps I should not say that oo:] yesterday's was the biggy.

Very true about the spouse and family, they need watching as well.
This was my wife's third cancer operation first one was in 1990 then recently two in one year. Hoping it is now 'cancer no more'.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 31, 2018)

PSA down to 6.9 it was 9.6 12 months ago


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 1, 2018)

An old Dakota flying directly overhead our house...
Not quite as good when the BoB flight used to do so...
But, still a great sight none the less...

Also, getting a little excited as off to see some rugby this evening...
Been a couple of years since I last went...
So, properly looking forward to my evening out...


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2018)

Took my puppy for a walk in the local park and on the way back we met one of his sisters. It was the first time heâ€™d seen her for almost year 

It was so lovely watching them playing tegether


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			An old Dakota flying directly overhead our house...
Not quite as good when the BoB flight used to do so...
But, still a great sight none the less...

Also, getting a little excited as off to see some rugby this evening...
Been a couple of years since I last went...
So, properly looking forward to my evening out...
		
Click to expand...

It flew over the golf club at Ascot around twelve thirty. Looked to have the D Day markings on it. Didn't see it come back so no idea where it was going


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It flew over the golf club at Ascot around twelve thirty. Looked to have the D Day markings on it. Didn't see it come back so no idea where it was going
		
Click to expand...

Possibly heading to the Bournemouth air show.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Going to look at a new car tomorrow. Well, it would be new to me, anyway. It could be the one.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Going to look at a new car tomorrow. Well, it would be new to me, anyway. It could be the one.
		
Click to expand...

Another hearse?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Another hearse?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of. It is a pretty rare car, and hard to find a good one at the right price.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

Walked my 11yr Daughter to school today on her 1st day at high school, as we're walking along chatting i said" tell me when you want me to turn back, i don't wanna cramp your style on your 1st day at high school"  and we laughed.  

As we got to by the gate i said to her " right i'll head back  so have a good 1st day, i'll see you later " and in return i got a big massive hug off her and she said "i love you dad" cue tears streaming down my face walking back home. 

Proud as.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Possibly heading to the Bournemouth air show.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout I guess. Was definitely a great site


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 4, 2018)

So very proud. My 6 y/o daughter made it onto the Dirt Shed Show this week with a video of her riding her bike down hill in a parody/tribute of a Danny Macaskill video. Anyone that's into mountain bikes might know that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Walked my 11yr Daughter to school today on her 1st day at high school, as we're walking along chatting i said" tell me when you want me to turn back, i don't wanna cramp your style on your 1st day at high school"  and we laughed. 

As we got to by the gate i said to her " right i'll head back  so have a good 1st day, i'll see you later " and in return i got a big massive hug off her and she said "i love you dad" cue tears streaming down my face walking back home.

Proud as.
		
Click to expand...

Big softy. How was her first day?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big softy. How was her first day?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, certainly soft when it comes to my kids. She had a great day, my lad on the other hand after i'd asked how his day was he replied "boring".


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Aye, certainly soft when it comes to my kids. She had a great day, my lad on the other hand after i'd asked how his day was he replied "boring".
		
Click to expand...


Think that sums up the difference between girl childs and boy childs...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 5, 2018)

My friend's son had a terrible first day at his new school this week.  He was kicking and stomping around at breakfast, wouldn't get in the car, had a tantrum in front of the gates and was a real embarrassment.
Eventually my friend said to him "I know it's difficult but it's your job and the children here need a new maths teacher."

I'll get my school coat.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2018)

The Last Night of the Proms....... Great stuff.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 8, 2018)

A new star in Ladies Tennis!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2018)

Darren Till getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Darren Till getting his ass handed to him.
		
Click to expand...

How come you don't like Till?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			How come you don't like Till?
		
Click to expand...

Because heâ€™s a knob.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because heâ€™s a knob.
		
Click to expand...

I like Till. One of the most genuine top-tier MMA fighters you'll see, there's no fake personality with Till - what you see is what you get. He can also fight his arse off - got beat by Woodley last night but there aren't many better than T-Wood. To stand, out-point and ultimately drop Wonderboy the way Till did was unbelievably impressive. I'm a fan.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I like Till. One of the most genuine top-tier MMA fighters you'll see, there's no fake personality with Till - what you see is what you get. He can also fight his arse off - got beat by Woodley last night but there aren't many better than T-Wood. To stand, out-point and ultimately drop Wonderboy the way Till did was unbelievably impressive. I'm a fan.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fair enough mate. 
Iâ€™m not a fan.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2018)

Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home 

Click to expand...

Not nice, get well soon


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not nice, get well soon 

Click to expand...

Thanks. Feeling pretty sore and no golf for a couple of weeks then gradually start up again. Better in than out for the pesky, infected, useless organ though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hope you are back on the course soon. Get well soon


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Hope you are back on the course soon. Get well soon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I feel like I've aged 20 years! I'm never ill!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home 

Click to expand...

I'll bet Barley and Daisy were pleased to see you


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I'll bet Barley and Daisy were pleased to see you
		
Click to expand...

They went nuts Bob. Very nice welcome but no jumping up at me - feel fragile!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home 

Click to expand...

Best wishes Amanda


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 11, 2018)

Just reserved a young retired greyhound that's come into the rescue.
A cracking dog called Toby.
We lost our Sally in July, almost a year after Monty, both through old age.
Tried to live without a dog but impossible for us.
Off to Croatia on Thursday for a week's R&R then start a new life for Toby and us


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2018)

Yorkshire beating Lancashire in a crunch county cricket game.
Bye bye Lancashire ðŸ˜‚


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Home. Been in hospital for a few days after emergency appendectomy. So good to be home 

Click to expand...

Only just seen this, hope the recovery is going well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2018)

After 5:30pm this evening (in about 1hrs time) I am on holiday for a month - 2 weeks in Scotland and then 2 weeks in Andalucia.  One thing that slightly deadens the heart is that I might have to do a little work tonight in our hotel in Lancaster and tomorrow in ur B&B in Oban.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2018)

Surrey winning the county championship. Too long too wait since the last one


----------



## user2010 (Sep 13, 2018)

The video of that van properly taking off as it hits the roundabout.
Fair cheered me up seeing that.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 13, 2018)

Ethan Ampadu du du du.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2018)

Doing a little bit if work admin stuff - knowing I don't have to do any serious stuff as I am on first day of a month holiday...


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 16, 2018)

Getting to East Kirkby on a day they were taxying their Lancaster...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Getting to East Kirkby on a day they were taxying their Lancaster...
		
Click to expand...

They've also got a Mosquito there now. 6x Rolls Royce Merlins growling away at the same time... bliss/jealous


----------



## Dando (Sep 16, 2018)

Sat in my caravan near Leeds castle and seeing spitfires and hurricanes flying over every so often


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			They've also got a Mosquito there now. 6x Rolls Royce Merlins growling away at the same time... bliss/jealous
		
Click to expand...

One of lifes great joys, hearing a Merlin engine purring away. Brilliant piece of engineering


----------



## user2010 (Sep 16, 2018)

The new series of TaskMaster,  exchellente.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2018)

Dando said:



			Sat in my caravan near Leeds castle and seeing spitfires and hurricanes flying over every so often
		
Click to expand...

Barely  a day goes by when we don't see Spitfires and Hurricanes flying, I guess, between Headcorn airfield and Dover


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2018)

Dando said:



			Sat in my caravan near Leeds castle and seeing spitfires and hurricanes flying over every so often
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Barely  a day goes by when we don't see Spitfires and Hurricanes flying, I guess, between Headcorn airfield and Dover
		
Click to expand...

You two been time travelling back to 1940 or something..?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2018)

Every time I hear them I dive under the dining room table


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 17, 2018)

Payback Karma

I'm in a few fantasy baseball leagues (where it all started back in 1980) and one of them has a real tosser who tried to acquire three star players from another team just before the end of the season for nothing.  The trades got annulled quite rightly and I just dumped him out in the semi-finals by a single point where the scores were over 1,000.  It would be remiss of me to post anything on our message board about it.   OK, so I'm going back on in a minute to post another 10 comments


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Payback Karma

I'm in a few fantasy baseball leagues (where it all started back in 1980) and one of them has a real tosser who tried to acquire three star players from another team just before the end of the season for nothing.  The trades got annulled quite rightly and I just dumped him out in the semi-finals by a single point where the scores were over 1,000.  It would be remiss of me to post anything on our message board about it.   OK, so I'm going back on in a minute to post another 10 comments  

Click to expand...

Fantasy baseball league?

Is that the same as not really playing rounders ?? ðŸ¤”


----------



## user2010 (Sep 20, 2018)

The big slapped ar$e that is Ronaldo, crying last night cos he got sent off. Diddums.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 20, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The big slapped ar$e that is Ronaldo, crying last night cos he got sent off. Diddums.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he will cheer up when he gets his weekly pay cheque  of 
Euro 575,342


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			ar$e
		
Click to expand...

Spell checker not working


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The big slapped ar$e that is Ronaldo, crying last night cos he got sent off. Diddums.
		
Click to expand...

Reap what you sow ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 20, 2018)

He should have done a Serena Williams.  Then everyone would think he was OK again.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2018)

People watching at the side of the pool ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—
Although i could of also said that in things that â€œsadden the heartâ€.


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2018)

Mrs dando going away for the weekend so itâ€™s one man and  his dog at the caravan. Got the beers ready and bought myself a big old steak for tea tomorrow night.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 22, 2018)

Back from our hols Thursday midday and collected Toby our new greyhound .
He has settled in so well, great to have a dog around the house again.


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2018)

My eldest son, 10, gets elected to be school house captain. Very proud.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2018)

Tiger well and truly back!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

HID loving her new job and coming home walking on air and as stress free and happy as I've seen her in years. As with most jobs, there's the probation period to get through (but no reason she shouldn't but life has a habit of chucking road blocks in the way) but I can see her growing and flourishing here and being there for decades to come and enjoying each moment


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Back from our hols Thursday midday and collected Toby our new greyhound .
He has settled in so well, great to have a dog around the house again.
		
Click to expand...

Heyup me man hope alls well. ðŸ‘


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 25, 2018)

Indeed it is Andy.
Good holiday and a new greyhound , If only I could play golf !!!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One of lifes great joys, *hearing a Merlin engine purring away*. Brilliant piece of engineering
		
Click to expand...

Certainly agree with the sentiment! But 'purring'? Even 'growling' doesn't properly describe that fantastic sound! As a 'non-Brit' I don't reallyfeel any shame actually preferring the sound of the P51-Mustang which used a US built version!

I once played Leuchars whle there was an air show on at the base. Watching tha, even from quite a distance, especially the Spit, Lancaster and Huricane (I think) fly around was far more interesting than my golf! The Lanc made a tremendous sound,but hardly seemed to move!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2018)

Early Autumn blue sky days - simply stunning out there. Shame I can't swing a club yet, but a little bit of chipping today at least.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 25, 2018)

Set the new 'scope up last night. Saturn in all its glory, and Jupiter with its big red spot(storm). Managed to get some decent pics of the Andromeda Galaxy and a couple of dense star clusters.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Set the new 'scope up last night. Saturn in all its glory, and Jupiter with its big red spot(storm). Managed to get some decent pics of the Andromeda Galaxy and a couple of dense star clusters.
		
Click to expand...

Yep the Galaxy was brilliant last night , far better the Cadbury's ðŸ˜‹


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2018)

A garden full of hedgehogs scoffing away


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Set the new 'scope up last night. Saturn in all its glory, and Jupiter with its big red spot(storm). Managed to get some decent pics of the Andromeda Galaxy and a couple of dense star clusters.
		
Click to expand...

I got some decent film footage of that ages ago.  It was a long long time ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Gladden and saddened , I ordered a showerproof Callaway top from Golfonline @ 6pm on Monday  , it arrived Tuesday 11.30 AM .
 Sadly it was too small  so returned it on Wednesday morning and re- ordered, now hoping my XXL arrives as quick and fits


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2018)

This little bugger makes me smile when ever i look at him


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 27, 2018)

A walk around Regents Park on a beautiful sunny autumnal day...


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2018)

Printers that actually print


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2018)

Playing golf again in beautiful sunshine. Ok so only 8 holes with a 7i and PW but loved it


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

H.A.P.P.Y, I won todays 9 hole stableford comp with 20 points , including magic 2, but sadly a double bogey at the last. But hopefully a wee cut coming .
Now looking forward to tomorrows Veterans comp.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			H.A.P.P.Y, I won todays 9 hole stableford comp with 20 points , including magic 2, but sadly a double bogey at the last. But hopefully a wee cut coming .
Now looking forward to tomorrows Veterans comp.

Click to expand...

what was your gross score for 9 holes?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Playing golf again in beautiful sunshine. Ok so only 8 holes with a 7i and PW but loved it 

Click to expand...

Good news. How was it? No ill effects?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			what was your gross score for 9 holes?
		
Click to expand...

41


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. How was it? No ill effects?
		
Click to expand...

Fine thanks Martyn. No reaction at all and needed to remind myself to take it easy and not do too much. Hitting full 7i and no pain or tightness. Felt tired more than anything but 2 1/2 weeks of doing nothing will do that! Next 3 days will be sitting and watching Ryder Cup so hoping to play a few 9 holers next week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Fine thanks Martyn. No reaction at all and needed to remind myself to take it easy and not do too much. Hitting full 7i and no pain or tightness. Felt tired more than anything but 2 1/2 weeks of doing nothing will do that! Next 3 days will be sitting and watching Ryder Cup so hoping to play a few 9 holers next week 

Click to expand...

Good news. Take it easy, enjoy the golf and then get back into it next week. Hoping you'll be back to full fitness and burning it up again soon


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 4, 2018)

Not much really, but my youngest grandson is surely going to be something / someone. 

He makes me smile all the time. Love him to bits.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2018)

Following my dance with The Reaper 5 1/2 months ago had an endoscope and colonoscopy today, all clear, no more procedures required , so more than happy to draw a huge line under this episode ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Following my dance with The Reaper 5 1/2 months ago had an endoscope and colonoscopy today, all clear, no more procedures required , so more than happy to draw a huge line under this episode ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Awesome. Now you've gladdened my heart too


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Awesome. Now you've gladdened my heart too 

Click to expand...

Aww thanks Amanda, glad youâ€™re on the mend too x


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 4, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Following my dance with The Reaper 5 1/2 months ago had an endoscope and colonoscopy today, all clear, no more procedures required , so more than happy to draw a huge line under this episode ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good news Phil.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2018)

The Countryside in all its splendor, we live in a little Village called Marden in Kent, I can literally walk into the countryside 50 yards from my front door, we're moving to Lincolnshire soon and will have pretty much the same chance up there with the added bonus of lovely city less than 20mins away. getting out on a cool crisp morning with the kids seeing nature and the world as it should be does it for me everytime.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 5, 2018)

Last day in my current job.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 5, 2018)

Read my daughter's credit report (house points) and she received a credit for helping her friend who was poorly and getting her a drink of water. 

It's the little things.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2018)

My 3rd great gran child was born this morning, weighing in at 8lb 9oz, 55cm long, a bouncing baby boy call AXL.
 He's in for a hard time living with his 2 older sisters Lexi and Brogan, wearing their old clothes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Following my dance with The Reaper 5 1/2 months ago had an endoscope and colonoscopy today, all clear, no more procedures required , so more than happy to draw a huge line under this episode ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Happy days. You looked well on Tuesday so onwards and upwards and no more scares please


----------



## Rooter (Oct 11, 2018)

After 5 years of running our family boozer we have finally after 18 months got permission to de-licence it and turn it into residential property. It has been a heavy chain around our necks for some time and with all security tied to my family house, has been losing money every month and the wife's dad has been working 80+ hour weeks with no wage! Anyone thinking of going into the pub business, don't!

Such a sigh of relief! Now to sell it! Should be easy! Anyone want a property development project? Its a grade II listed property in west berkshire, yours for 750k ish.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2018)

Eddie Pepperell,bit of a man crush ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Following my dance with The Reaper 5 1/2 months ago had an endoscope and colonoscopy today, all clear, no more procedures required , so more than happy to draw a huge line under this episode ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Good news eh Phil, I'm so happy for you ðŸ¤—


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 12, 2018)

My mum getting home from hospital today after being there since 1st July after having had a stroke.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			My mum getting home from hospital today after being there since 1st July after having had a stroke.
		
Click to expand...

Great news please for you


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

My little girl, it's her 7th birthday this weekend no idea what to get her so took her took her to the Entertainer toy shop today and gave her basically free reign to pick what she wants as she has been really good recently. She spent a good 40mins looking at everything then said all the things she likes are expensive and doesn't want to waste my money on toys could we instead have a daddy and little girl day out and have fun..

Made me smile so much bless her so now we're going to have a day at the Zoo together on Sunday instead and because she been so sweet she will get a gift to


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Great news please for you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Itâ€™s been a bad 12 months in the srixon  family.  It would have made a great our tune for the Simon Bates show.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			My mum getting home from hospital today after being there since 1st July after having had a stroke.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news,all the best for the future.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Rooter said:



			After 5 years of running our family boozer we have finally after 18 months got permission to de-licence it and turn it into residential property. It has been a heavy chain around our necks for some time and with all security tied to my family house, has been losing money every month and the wife's dad has been working 80+ hour weeks with no wage! Anyone thinking of going into the pub business, don't!

Such a sigh of relief! Now to sell it! Should be easy! Anyone want a property development project? Its a grade II listed property in west berkshire, yours for 750k ish.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck Rooter, a publican use to be guaranteed a good living, but how times have changed. I know up here in Scotland pubs [ even good pubs ] are closing every other week. 
Rooting for you Rooter , no pun intended


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Eddie Pepperell,bit of a man crush ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Check out his blog. I'm a bit anti-blog but his is really good. Complex but really decent guy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Check out his blog. I'm a bit anti-blog but his is really good. Complex but really decent guy.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s good on Twitter.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

The Jeremy Kyle show. It makes you realise that your life is that bad!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			The Jeremy Kyle show. It makes you realise that your life is that bad!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean your life isn't that bad ?. 
Sorry for calling you Surely , BTW


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2018)

Today's the day #1 daughter gets married. Looking forward to the day/evening.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Today's the day #1 daughter gets married. Looking forward to the day/evening.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Today's the day #1 daughter gets married. Looking forward to the day/evening.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats. Enjoy the day and feed back on the size of the hangover. Hope it was a great party


----------



## Wolf (Oct 20, 2018)

Walking into see my Mrs fast asleep cuddling my little girl knowing she only went in there to read her bedtime story! Covered them both up looking cute and off to get in my own bed and starfish ðŸ˜‚

Double reason that is....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

Sir Nicholas Winton.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 21, 2018)

Taking my 3 grandkids to see Jonny English and laughing out loud with them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2018)

Taking the dogs to agility training for the first time since my appendix op. Barley smashed it - so proud of him! Daisy is a little more distracted but has the best fun!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Celebrating my 18th wedding anniversary today


----------



## bobmac (Oct 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:








Sir Nicholas Winton.
		
Click to expand...

A brilliant man

6 million people killed in the name of religion


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2018)

Flock of young Gannets fishing just off the car park at Nairn today.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2018)

One of my long term pupils took her 6th test today.
She's been battling anxiety attacks, depression and a couple of severe illnesses .
In the last 6 months she's lost her Granny, 2 uncles and a best friend to various Cancers
3 weeks ago her Dad had a massive brain hemorrhage and died soon after.
It's been a terrible year for her
But she passed today with 1 very minor fault.
I swear someone was peeling onions in the back on the way home.
One of the good days


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2018)

My mum very pleased that her son has fixed her leaking kitchen sink. Thought it was going to cost her Â£Â£Â£Â£; job done in 30 mins.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2018)

Last weekend we were up in Scotland (actually just outside Fenwick) for a cousin's wedding - a cracking great big family celebration and at the end of the dancing everyone on the floor engaging in multiple mass hugs (yes - Scots blokes hugging friends and relatives - and hugging other blokes as well as lassies) singing along to the band playing Dougie MacLean's _Caledonia _(and knowing all the words).  Lots of emotion and not a few tears - even Mrs Hogan was shedding a few tears at the emotional outpouring and the togetherness of my brilliant extended Scottish family.  Just love em all.

Yes I am sure many Scots will no doubt find that corny - but it _was _brilliant.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2018)

Iâ€™ll be the first to admit I spoil my two girls far too much.

Today we arrived at a caravan site for a surprise (bargain) holiday and they went mental. In a good way I should add. 

Makes me think that Spain, America and Portugal in the last 2 years has taken far too much out of my golf budget than it needed to!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

Missis T read a post that someone has put on grandsons Skool face book page. " if any little girl called Amy in 
F1 ( foundation class is 4 year olds) is missing her sand coloured skool coat. Adam has come home in it. He will bring it back to Skool tomorrow. It certainly put a smile on me face. Think Dad could of had a bollockin off mum when son came home in a girls coat.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T read a post that someone has put on grandsons Skool face book page. " if any little girl called Amy in
F1 ( foundation class is 4 year olds) is missing her sand coloured skool coat. Adam has come home in it. He will bring it back to Skool tomorrow. It certainly put a smile on me face. Think Dad could of had a bollockin off mum when son came home in a girls coat.
		
Click to expand...

â€œSkoolâ€? Really?!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T read a post that someone has put on grandsons Skool face book page. " if any little girl called Amy in
F1 ( foundation class is 4 year olds) is missing her sand coloured skool coat. Adam has come home in it. He will bring it back to Skool tomorrow. It certainly put a smile on me face. Think Dad could of had a bollockin off mum when son came home in a girls coat.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not half term oop north.....


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 22, 2018)

SILH....Think you and the missus deserve that sort of shindig to let the hair down and chill after the time you've both had!!
Jimbo


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2018)

Seeing pod of killer whales on way back from taking grandkids to pictures, granny and number 2 grandchild very excited number one grandchild uninterested!!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 23, 2018)

When the person who answers the phone when I want to upgrade my phone contract seems to be in a fantastic mood and is very open that Iâ€™ll get some great discounts far beyond what Iâ€™d said Iâ€™d seen online when shopping around. A good egg.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 23, 2018)

The five star care I am currently receiving from the NHS...


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2018)

Sky increasing my download speed without directly increasing my payment, and then Virgin doing the same for my 4G contract.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2018)

Watching Daisy with her first pumpkin...thought it was a great new ball and then her reaction when she realised the ball was edible - then had to quickly restrict pumpkin consumption!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 23, 2018)

Game 1 of the World Series tonight.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Game 1 of the World Series tonight.
		
Click to expand...

When you say World Series may I just enquire as to which other countries, aside of the USA, are partaking?
(Bugger, I've done it again ðŸ˜®)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 23, 2018)

That's OK Chris - name me a team anywhere else in the world who could even win a three-game series against the worst team in the major leagues?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The five star care I am currently receiving from the NHS...
		
Click to expand...

Not good to hear. Nothing too serious I hope. You in hospital or getting outpatient treatment?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That's OK Chris - name me a team anywhere else in the world who could even win a three-game series against the worst team in the major leagues?
		
Click to expand...

Chipping Sodbury Working Mens Institute 5th Team ?

What do I know about whatever the "World Series" is! 

But it's got to be like the Boat Race,  total fraud - the same two teams in the final every year ðŸ˜


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good to hear. Nothing too serious I hope. You in hospital or getting outpatient treatment?
		
Click to expand...

A shattered tibia... Being nursed at home by herself... Attended fracture clinic today and everyone there were better than superb even when having to dish out a bit of pain... Long recovery ahead...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			A shattered tibia... Being nursed at home by herself... Attended fracture clinic today and everyone there were better than superb even when having to dish out a bit of pain... Long recovery ahead...
		
Click to expand...

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			A shattered tibia... Being nursed at home by herself... Attended fracture clinic today and everyone there were better than superb even when having to dish out a bit of pain... Long recovery ahead...
		
Click to expand...

How did you do that? Glad the NHS are giving you a good service and I hope the recovery goes well and you're back playing pain free in 2019


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Chipping Sodbury Working Mens Institute 5th Team ?
What do I know about whatever the "World Series" is!
But it's got to be like the Boat Race,  total fraud - the same two teams in the final every year ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Heh heh - don't knock the Boat Race. I had Oxford each way last year and that came in.     That Chipping Sodbury team was pretty good.  Even I struggled against them when I played in the British League in the 1990s


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			When you say World Series may I just enquire as to which other countries, aside of the USA, are partaking?
(Bugger, I've done it again ðŸ˜®)
		
Click to expand...

Canada


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2018)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH....Think you and the missus deserve that sort of shindig to let the hair down and chill after the time you've both had!!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jimbo - it really gave Mrs Hogan a great lift - her own family is a bit disfunctional and she has big issues - s0 to find herself - an English girl at that - being hugged and loved as part of my wider family, by a load of pretty drunk Scots lads and not quite so drunk lassies   Great stuff...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Canada
		
Click to expand...

Did you see how bad the Toronto Blue Jays were this year??    They even finished behind my Rays.   Even the best Japanese players are now in the majors, Shohei Otani being the latest.  The World Baseball Classic is a nice idea but the best pitchers don't play as it is held in March and they are still a month away from the season starting.


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2018)

I see that someone has won the $1.6 billion jackpot in US.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

Rupert jumping up and putting his paws on the mantelpiece and seeing his reflection in the mirror and giving himself a look that said "who the F are you looking at".. the wife and i were killing ourselves

he keeps going back to see if he's still there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2018)

The reaction of my little girl who isnâ€™t well with an ear infection when she is given milky bar buttons ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reaction of my little girl who isnâ€™t well with an ear infection when she is given milky bar buttons ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

It's the little things Phil, the little things ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

Philip Green being named and shamed today.   I heard it was him a few days ago as did most of the national press.


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Philip Green being named and shamed today.   I heard it was him a few days ago as did most of the national press.
		
Click to expand...

There are some famous people that you just *know* have had an iffy past...


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Watching my 8 year old lad compete in the Bambinos Go Karting series and winning his 2 races today on same track his idol Lewis Hamilton won on as a kid.. 
Little fella came off track and said " did I do good dad"

Queue dad saying yes mate you did amazing as he walks off with a lump in his throat pretending he has something in his eye....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2018)

As I drive along the M25 slowing down to 20mph as sign indicating workforce on the road - cars continue to fly past at 40-60 mph - and I know that because it is a smart motorway they *will *get done.  Also good to know that smart motorway cameras are 'always on' and traffic is monitored for such as  tailgating and dangerous driving - as well as speeding.  And offenders are prosecuted.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 26, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2018)

Finding out my fridgefreezer with the temperamental light switch is sill 3 weeks inside it's guarantee


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

Watching highlights of the invictus games and seeing the spirit of the competitors.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2018)

Reading a friend's blog. She is 9 months into being diagnosed with metastasised breast cancer - first diagnosis was almost 2 years ago. The secondaries in her spine, neck, liver, head and hip are shrinking. Her white cell count is now high enough for her to shorten the gaps between chemo.

Its not a war that can be won but she's pushing back the time that it will be lost. And more importantly, she and her friends continue to fill every day with good, bucket list experiences.


----------



## andycap (Oct 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Reading a friend's blog. She is 9 months into being diagnosed with metastasised breast cancer - first diagnosis was almost 2 years ago. The secondaries in her spine, neck, liver, head and hip are shrinking. Her white cell count is now high enough for her to shorten the gaps between chemo.

Its not a war that can be won but she's pushing back the time that it will be lost. And more importantly, she and her friends continue to fill every day with good, bucket list experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Now that puts things into perspective ! thinking of you and anyone in that situation  .


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 28, 2018)

Well , it's official,I really am old.
My grandson and his wife had a baby girl this afternoon after a long time in labour  making us Great grand parents.j


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2018)

My quarterly prostate cancer appointment with my consultant showed that my PSA had dropped to 5.9 and he decided not to take any biopsy's that he previously had said he would do prior to Christmas this year. He has also said he'd leave me for  a year before another appointment as clearly my cancer was under control ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			My quarterly prostate cancer appointment with my consultant showed that my PSA had dropped to 5.9 and he decided not to take any biopsy's that he previously had said he would do prior to Christmas this year. He has also said he'd leave me for  a year before another appointment as clearly my cancer was under control ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			My quarterly prostate cancer appointment with my consultant showed that my PSA had dropped to 5.9 and he decided not to take any biopsy's that he previously had said he would do prior to Christmas this year. He has also said he'd leave me for  a year before another appointment as clearly my cancer was under control ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 29, 2018)

9 year old footballing granddaughter getting 'woman of the match' award for the second time.
This time playing for the under 11's team.
Also being picked for her school under 12 'boys' team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			My quarterly prostate cancer appointment with my consultant showed that my PSA had dropped to 5.9 and he decided not to take any biopsy's that he previously had said he would do prior to Christmas this year. He has also said he'd leave me for  a year before another appointment as clearly my cancer was under control ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Really chuffed for you


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2018)

Getting home from work and finding my copy of Red Dead Redemption 2 waiting for me on the doorstep. That's my evening/week/month/year sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

Getting some real positive feedback for my first project in my new role. A real difference and nice to feel part of a team and my efforts noticed and acted on


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2018)

Probably helped by my current predicament I've successfully completed sober October.. Longest I've abstained for several decades...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2018)

Tracey Crouch MP well done


----------



## HughJars (Nov 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just spent thirty minutes watching two bats on the wing flying around the back garden and now the hedgehog that's been coming for a few weeks has arrived and munching the food (proper hedgehog food from garden centre) and is stuffing his face and wandering the flower beds looking for slugs. We're a new (ish) house on a modern estate and so good to see wildlife out and about
		
Click to expand...

Rock and roll


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2018)

My daughter being selected as Student leader, i think ive got something in my eye....... Proud as


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 2, 2018)

The football team I support in Sweden, AIK Stockholm, won 2-1 away yesterday despite having a man sent off in the 3rd minute. 4 points clear with 2 games left of the season. It can all be done and dusted on Sunday. Last time we lifted the trophy was 9 years ago, so there might be a tear or two on Sunday should it go as I hope.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 3, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Rock and roll
		
Click to expand...

We have some hedgehogs hibernating in the box I made a couple of years ago. I love watching them in the garden during the summer.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Watching a peregrine falcon flying around the hotel grounds  in Egypt.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 3, 2018)

Being held up for six holes by a Korean three ball - then getting to the last hole and finding three brand new golf balls on the path by the tee that have dropped out of one of their bags.     Karma indeed!


----------



## GG26 (Nov 3, 2018)

Leicester City winning today.  I must admit that I had a tear in my eye.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			We have some hedgehogs hibernating in the box I made a couple of years ago. I love watching them in the garden during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

No one at home in the three boxes we have yet but there has definitely been activity in there. I know they do move around over the winter so hoping they'll use them at some point


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2018)

The Mo Salah statue.
Looks more like Leo Sayer ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2018)

A thick cut medium rare steak, rosemary potatoes, garlic mushrooms, peppercorn sauce and a bottle of champagne for a birthday meal.


----------



## IainP (Nov 6, 2018)

Probably the wrong thread,  I couldn't find the one I thought recalled. Anyway,  was in a queue behind a white van, which had a butcher's name on it.
By the door handle was:

No sausages left in this van overnight 

Made my smile anyhow


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2018)

IainP said:



			Probably the wrong thread,  I couldn't find the one I thought recalled. Anyway,  was in a queue behind a white van, which had a butcher's name on it.
By the door handle was:

No sausages left in this van overnight

Made my smile anyhow
		
Click to expand...

Terry ?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 7, 2018)

The beer culture in Brussels. Cantillon. Gueuze. Lambic. Tripel. Stunning.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2018)

Chester the Saluki on Paul O'Grady For The Love Of Dogs...amazing how resilient and forgiving dogs can be.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Chester the Saluki on Paul O'Grady For The Love Of Dogs...amazing how resilient and forgiving dogs can be. 

Click to expand...

Just checking........have you still got just 2 dogs?


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 8, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Chester the Saluki on Paul O'Grady For The Love Of Dogs...amazing how resilient and forgiving dogs can be. 

Click to expand...

Yes, a lovely outcome.
To see him jumping around in his new home, great.
We have 2 rescue greyhounds ,neither had  been ill treated but  both obviously love the TLC they enjoy now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Just checking........have you still got just 2 dogs?  

Click to expand...

Yes Bob but I'd rescue them all if I could!


----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2018)

Being told Yes you have a tee time  (just got to tell the wife and the other person I entered them, is it going to hit the fan later)


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 8, 2018)

The world's slowest fourball walking in after nine holes.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2018)

Toy Story 4 out next summer, can't wait.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 14, 2018)

My daughters 12th Birthday today and she had her first football matches, she never shown an interest in sports till secondary school now she loves it's. 

They played 2 matches today a win and a draw and a player of the match award in one of them. Today we have a happy pup in the Wolf House.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 15, 2018)

My youngest son (25yo) who has Downs, won an award last night in Manchester for Best Young Creative Artist!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2018)

Police and the RSPCA raided  'Little rascals puppy farm' near Newark this morning.
They removed and will re-home nearly 100 dogs, retained their license and closed them down.
Result


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Went to the club's annual presentation evening last night to pick up my medal for the scratch KO that I won. Was surprised to hear my name called out as the winner of a monthly medal also. I hadn't looked at the results for this competition as I had finished the round with a triple bogey 7 for a final score of 2 over nett. Normally you need to be a couple under to even get in the top 3 places.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2018)

Penguins!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Penguins!
		
Click to expand...

Koala bears. HID has just had The Irwins on the Animal Planet. So cute


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2018)

My eldest daughter getting a job at a top 4 premier league club in only her 2nd job.
Shame the shirt colour is blue


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 20, 2018)

Out of plaster... Still a long way to go... But feeling a whole lot happier...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Out of plaster... Still a long way to go... But feeling a whole lot happier...
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Keep going. Stay positive


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2018)

The clips of the police in London knocking thieves off their mopeds as they try to escape from pursuit.   About damn time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The clips of the police in London knocking thieves off their mopeds as they try to escape from pursuit.   About damn time.
		
Click to expand...

Shame there wasn't a car behind to finish the job


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame there wasn't a car behind to finish the job
		
Click to expand...


There was Homer, it was the car that knocked them off by ramming from behind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 24, 2018)

There was one little drug-dealing scrote who a few years ago unfortunately died when trying to escape from police, crashed and died.  He had multiple mobile phones on him, bags of drugs and a ton of cash.  Yet it the police who were castigated over it and the family naturally described him as angelic and a model individual.    Sorry but he chose the life he had and his actions led to his death.  

Good for the police in dealing with the scum of society like this.        

Pathetic Shark, on his soap box, News at Ten, just to the right wing of Attila the Hun.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 24, 2018)

I woke up this morning, stretched out and my arms didn't knock against wood. I'm alive!! Yep, its a good day!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

The huge smile from my youngest grandson on receiving his first ever man of the match award....


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2018)

Just got my Brewdog AGM tickets for next April. A great event full of great beer, food and music.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Just got my Brewdog AGM tickets for next April. A great event full of great beer, food and music.
		
Click to expand...

The new bar they have opened in Canary Wharf is fantastic. I expected a good pint there, but the food really surprised me. Simple menu done very, very well - our new office local!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			The new bar they have opened in Canary Wharf is fantastic. I expected a good pint there, but the food really surprised me. Simple menu done very, very well - our new office local!
		
Click to expand...

Love or hate them, theyâ€™re the cornerstone of the craft beer scene in the UK at the moment and they do a lot right.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 28, 2018)

This isn't really one for this thread but it's not an irritation either.   Guy goes off on one on Twitter about his bank's business account service and then gets conned by a fraudster and loses Â£8,000 because of it. How smart can he be really to fall for that?   I know some of the fraud attempts are quite clever but to start complaining about a bank and then get done like that, well it did make me laugh.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46309561


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This isn't really one for this thread but it's not an irritation either.   Guy goes off on one on Twitter about his bank's business account service and then gets conned by a fraudster and loses Â£8,000 because of it. How smart can he be really to fall for that?   I know some of the fraud attempts are quite clever but to start complaining about a bank and then get done like that, well it did make me laugh.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46309561

Click to expand...

I was just looking for somewhere to post the same story end ended up on this topic too 

What a loon the guy is, hoping his _'i'll show them'_ twitter rant would make them bypass KYC or whatever the delay was and then having to rely on his bank to stop the transfer because he was stupid enough to go public with his 'problem'


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 28, 2018)

Here's his response:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067661612784541696


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2018)

My daughter saw a consultant yesterday over something that could have had significant impact on her life - and all OK...so smiles all round.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My daughter saw a consultant yesterday over something that could have had significant impact on her life - and all OK...so smiles all round.
		
Click to expand...

Great news,too many illnesses these days ruining lives.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Great news,too many illnesses these days ruining lives.
		
Click to expand...

She's going to provide feedback on the service she has received fro the NHS on this.  100% Excellent.  My wife (39 yrs NHS retired specialist nurse) went with her and she said that the care and attention she got was exemplary.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2018)

Great beer.


----------



## IainP (Nov 28, 2018)

Slab said:



			I was just looking for somewhere to post the same story end ended up on this topic too 

What a loon the guy is, hoping his _'i'll show them'_ twitter rant would make them bypass KYC or whatever the delay was and then having to rely on his bank to stop the transfer because he was stupid enough to go public with his 'problem'
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe this was 10 years ago. Made me smile at the time
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....2008/jan/07/personalfinancenews.scamsandfraud


----------



## Piece (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46386387

Well done Royal Mail.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2018)

Spartak Moscow's method for announcing the ankle sprain of Yulia Ushakova one of their female Ice Hockey forwards. Think I need to start paying more attention to female Ice Hockey.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spartak Moscow's method for announcing the ankle sprain of Yulia Ushakova one of their female Ice Hockey forwards. Think I need to start paying more attention to female Ice Hockey. 

Click to expand...

But, more importantly, can she twerk?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			But, more importantly, can she twerk?
		
Click to expand...

Not at the minute, she's got a sore ankle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spartak Moscow's method for announcing the ankle sprain of Yulia Ushakova one of their female Ice Hockey forwards. Think I need to start paying more attention to female Ice Hockey. 

Click to expand...

methinks twould be painful


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			methinks twould be painful
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, looks in agony the poor girl:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044228252129259520


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2018)

just what a need for Christmas, something to crack walnuts, i better get in on my Christmas list


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 4, 2018)

You can't really tell the injury just from the back.   Front view please  :-;


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2018)

didn't necessarily gladden my heart but did make me laugh out loud.

was walking young Rupert along the river at Lunchtime, he spotted something stinky on the back he wanted to roll in so tried to roll on it neck and head first only to somersault straight down the bank and into the Ness. after a shake and coming gave me a real dirty look as to say...."who did that"


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2018)

A day with no plans except to go with the flow. Not often I like to just chill but today was one of them. Long walk with the dogs on a delightful frosty morning, followed by just sitting watching trashy daytime TV and a trip to the range. 

What is this life, if full of care (and all that).


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2018)

Tough,  uncomfortable, painful even morning in physio... Feel I am making progress with recovery.... Still a long way to go but feeling upbeat...


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 6, 2018)

Looking through my Spotify "Most played songs of 2018" and realising that I have awesome taste in music. 
You probably won't all agree, but it's just another situation where I'm right and you're not...... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## sam85 (Dec 6, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Looking through my Spotify "Most played songs of 2018" and realising that I have awesome taste in music.
You probably won't all agree, but it's just another situation where I'm right and you're not...... ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

FACT!!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

Lincoln Christmas Market. Had a stroll through with Mrs Wolf and the future Out Laws... Enjoyed a nice traditional Currywurst, bought some little gifts for people and got to see the Cathedral lit up in all its splendour absolutely sensational piece of architecture.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Lincoln Christmas Market. Had a stroll through with Mrs Wolf and the future Out Laws... Enjoyed a nice traditional Currywurst, bought some little gifts for people and got to see the Cathedral lit up in all its splendour absolutely sensational piece of architecture.
		
Click to expand...

The bad news is the new shiney bigger and better American Golf has been closed down. What a waste of money that was.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			The bad news is the new shiney bigger and better American Golf has been closed down. What a waste of money that was.
		
Click to expand...

Still got the one at Moor Lane with range etc so doesn't really affect me or change my gladdened mood from last night


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2018)

I know but what a waste of money they didn't have but as you say, there is still Moor Lane with the excellent custom fit area.
Glad you enjoyed the Christmas market


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2018)

Walking your granddaughter to school. â€˜Nough said!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Walking your granddaughter to school. â€˜Nough said!
		
Click to expand...


Picking my grand daughter and grandson up, just seeing the smiles on their faces mmmmmm


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I know but what a waste of money they didn't have but as you say, there is still Moor Lane with the excellent custom fit area.
Glad you enjoyed the Christmas market
		
Click to expand...

Does seem a bit over kill to have 2 in such close proximity especially opening a 2nd one on a retail park with nothing more than a net to hit balls in knowing the other has more offer in terms of range, custom fit etc. Little naivety perhaps as far as business acumen goes or could you just call it greed in hope to saturate the market ahead of competition.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2018)

SocketRocket said:









Click to expand...

There's a good children's film [ not animated ] called " Zeus and Roxanne " it's about a dog and a dolphin.
I've kept it on my DVD hard drive for years, every time we play it our dog goes absolutely mental without fail, jumping up and down barking at the screen.
We sometimes play it when she's lying sound asleep  and she's up like a shot as soon as the music starts, she watches it for ages.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

This stunning view this morning as the sun came up over South Kyme, runs parallel to the 10th hole, couldn't resist taking a picture.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			This stunning view this morning as the sun came up over South Kyme, runs parallel to the 10th hole, couldn't resist taking a picture.
View attachment 26083

Click to expand...

That is not too shabby at all. Some beautiful colours and great scene


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2018)

https://stv.tv/news/north/1433570-young-golf-fan-shocked-to-find-claret-jug-in-his-bedroom/
Nice touch from the R&A


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2018)

Special roast dinner with the family yesterday. Exquisite bubble and squeak for dinner today  

What more could anyone want !


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2018)

The music of Queen


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2018)

Tiger cubs - hanky at the ready though


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 10, 2018)

The New England Patriots getting screwed on the last play of the game by a fluke TD in Miami.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer bunch of liars and cheats.  Almost made up for the Bucs playing like crpa in the second half of their game with New Orleans.

And Australia lost at cricket too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2018)

Going to the best Fish gig I've been to on Saturday night at the Islington Assembly Rooms (and me and the big man go back a very long way!!). His voice the best its been in decades and a superbly tight band. Doris Brendel's band as warm up were brilliant and she's a terribly under rated performer. Quick chat back stage and dropped off my festive bottles and goodies to the band and a quick beer or two in the hotel bar to finish. Great nights sleep in the Hilton, breakfast and a morning in London with the wife just strolling around. Back in the pub for a Sunday roast by a real log fire and a few beers and back for an early night. Didn't give golf a second thought especially after seeing the strong winds and squally showers first thing Saturday when I should have been playing. A fantastic weekend and only in two days this week. Homer in a distinctly glass overflowing kind of mood.


----------



## Basher (Dec 10, 2018)

Day off work today.
Woke this morning to find the dog looking surprised that I was at home and not at work.
That wagging tail and look of total devotion makes me glad to be a dog owner. Sheâ€™s a pain sometimes but my Beagle  gladdens my heart every day.................................. now whereâ€™s the lead, walkie time!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpool players on their annual visit to Alder Hey childrenâ€™s hospital just now. 

So not my heart, but the scores of sick kids theyâ€™re about to cheer up.


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 13, 2018)

Donating to the local orphanage. 500 kids who have nothing but a smile when they see us.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2018)

Brussels Sprouts Tea ðŸ’ªðŸ‘...

Don't knock it 'til you try it...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 14, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Liverpool players on their annual visit to Alder Hey childrenâ€™s hospital just now.

So not my heart, but the scores of sick kids theyâ€™re about to cheer up.
		
Click to expand...

Manchester United's players did the same yesterday.   "It was great to see them smile even for a few minutes with all the despair they've gone through" said 6-year old cancer patient Davie.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

A triple IPA to blow away this head cold thatâ€™s been threatening me all week. At 18% it should make a sizeable dent in it. Hic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073616165757427714
Love this


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Couple of decent football Accaâ€™s coming in today ðŸ˜


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Couple of decent football Accaâ€™s coming in today ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. Bashing the bookie good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Likewise. Bashing the bookie good.
		
Click to expand...

Been long overdue tbh.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Let the youngest 3 all watch a The Santa Claus in our downstairs study with the sofa bed pulled out, went in just over an hour & half ago and found all 3 of them curled up together fast asleep, didn't want to disturb them so covered them up and let them sleep. Kids can be the most wonderful and heart warming things. Tomorrow we post our Santa letters and on Christmas eve they'll wake up to a reply courtesy of grandad doing proper calligraphic lettering to add to the mystique for them. I love how my older ones who know its not real really help the little ones believe and indulge them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Let the youngest 3 all watch a The Santa Claus in our downstairs study with the sofa bed pulled out, went in just over an hour & half ago and found all 3 of them curled up together fast asleep, didn't want to disturb them so covered them up and let them sleep. Kids can be the most wonderful and heart warming things. Tomorrow we post our Santa letters and on Christmas eve they'll wake up to a reply courtesy of grandad doing proper calligraphic lettering to add to the mystique for them. I love how my older ones who know its not real really help the little ones believe and indulge them.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes life is really good ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sometimes life is really good ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

It really is the simplest of things that make life really good. Like I know in the morning the youngest will wake up at 630am like clockwork she will bypass our bedroom and go and climb in bed with my oldest daughter whose 18 who she idolises, and like she always does the oldest will put a Disney film on and watch it together until its finished then both get up and have breakfast together it makes every weekend start with a smile without fail seeing them go through that little routine and not once does my oldest ever moan her littlest sister has woken her up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Been long overdue tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Would have been even better if two stick on games hadn't been postponed.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Likewise. Bashing the bookie good.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that's not a euphemism


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I hope that's not a euphemism 

Click to expand...

You have no idea, Bob


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rupert meeting is friend Oscar from Puppy classes for the first time in about a year. chased each other around for a while and had mental fun.... then we had to go our separate ways, hope we see them again


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 20, 2018)

The school Christmas lunch, capping a great few days. Our Spanish language class of about 30 Brits having lunch with the English language class of about 30 Spaniards, the youngest of which was about 60. Our honoured guest was the local mayor, who was fantastic going round everyone. In the last few days we've met the mayor from 3 different villages, as we've gone around on school trips. We've also been into our own town hall, sorting residencia and a few other things like council tax (â‚¬174 a year).

If you want to know what a real welcome is, find a very Spanish area and just immerse yourself in the village. I can walk into the village and guarantee I'll get stopped a few times for a chat. I can walk into the local bar and have no problem having company. The language might be a bit mixed, and it might take a few minutes for the conversation to flow but what a fantastic place to live.

Life is good.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 21, 2018)

Every time I go in the garage and see Josephine


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2018)

Just had a call from my wife who has (somehow) been in Chepstow Garden Centre for over 3 hours!!   How does she do that.... I reckon she's had a crafty 9 holes at St P !


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2018)

IanM said:



			Just had a call from my wife who has (somehow) been in Chepstow Garden Centre for over 3 hours!!   How does she do that.... I reckon she's had a crafty 9 holes at St P !
		
Click to expand...

You should have a word with her about her slow play


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2018)

Finished work for the year....
11 whole days of R&R..


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Finished work for the year....
11 whole days of R&R..

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve finished too.


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You should have a word with her about her slow play
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it would be 90mins in the garden centre and same on course!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Iâ€™ve finished too.
		
Click to expand...

Never have guessed!


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Iâ€™ve finished too.
		
Click to expand...

You are too hard on yourself Brian.


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyway... Mrs M has returned with a box of external xmas lights for the house.... the old ones are no good she says.  Anyway, I think the box should have been labelled "External Lights for the QE2" are are so many of them....

......she's very happy!  I just think the National Grid is going to take a hell of a hit in about 20 minutes so if the forum goes down, sorry!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2018)

Arrived home from work last night to find that Mrs Wolf had made a homemade ginger bread train in all its glory. Needless to say its now missing a roof and come carriages


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2018)

Our one and only Christmas party was one for the dogs (says a lot about us!). So lots of fun games and agility stuff. Both failed miserably in the "Tunnel of Temptation" but Barley and I reached the final of the "Speed Chase" and even beat a couple of collies on the way. He did so well up close with lots of excited dogs. Even though it's been 3 years since we rescued him, he still improves and gives us a sense of reward and pride...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 24, 2018)

Just seen a clip of my granddaughter and her pal rocking the local Auld Yins Christmas party, with 'It's Christmas'.
They were awesome got the whole room jigging.


----------



## DRW (Dec 24, 2018)

The family coming to ours on Christmas day, cant wait. 

Such a magical time and although dad will be missing for the 2nd time it will still be a magical day and will have a toast at dinner to remember the loved ones that are no longer with us and remember all the good times.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Knowing thereâ€™s a bottle of rum at home waiting for me to finish work.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46595733

Tissues handy Amanda...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Early finish at work and off to that waiting bottle of rum.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 25, 2018)

Of my grandsons only the youngest still believes... When seeing Santa a few weeks back he told him he wanted custard for Xmas... Which caused some amusement within the grotto... Anyhow he clearly listened as amongst little man's gifts was a four pack of ambrosia Devon custard! Which had him beaming ear to ear ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜...

#iamabelievertoo


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 25, 2018)

We got my son the gaming PC he has been wanting all year, didn't want anything else. 

His face was a light up picture when he realised Santa had delivered it in parts and he needs to build it himself. 

I even typed up a script font letter from Santa with instructions (and to ask dad for help ðŸ˜Š).

Its small things like that that make the difference rather than just buying a big box system. He will have an investment in it now. 

Merry Christmas and whether you believe or not, I hope the big guy was good to you.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46595733

Tissues handy Amanda... 



Click to expand...

Gorgeous pups. I'd have that yellow one in a heartbeat (and quickly change its name)!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Gorgeous pups. I'd have that yellow one in a heartbeat (*and quickly change its name)*!
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!  Like the name or not, I loved the thinking behind it.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2018)

Boxing Day Invitational and a couple of pals from our previous club played. Great company, decent golf and a birdie on the last was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

Sitting top of the league ðŸ˜€


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Sitting top of the league ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Must be getting giddy. Especially as no team has not gone on to win the prem after being top at Christmas.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Must be getting giddy. Especially as no team has not gone on to win the prem after being top at Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Really? i think you're talking pony ðŸ˜‚


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Really? i think you're talking pony ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ok maybe just the one slipped up ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 27, 2018)

Basil Brush beats The Vixen ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 30, 2018)

Taking these to the orphanage on New Years Day. Worth it to see the kids smile.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 31, 2018)

Ullapool Primary School getting all the 14 local hospitality businesses to sign up to their 'nae straws at a' campaign against plastic straws.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2018)

Our 9 week old pup Teddy.... only been with us a week but fitting in so well


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Our 9 week old pup Teddy.... only been with us a week but fitting in so well


View attachment 26252

Click to expand...

OH Bless. what breed is he?


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2018)

Dando said:



			OH Bless. what breed is he?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a golden doodle! (Golden Retriever/Standard poodle cross)

Funny little feller he is, got loads of character already.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2018)

This morning - listening to the genius of David Bowie on _The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars _on vinyl and nice and loud.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

Just seen this on another forum - from Farnham Cyclist.   "Some complete git of a neighbour has been blaring out bloody David Bowie all morning.  Probably a golfer too.  "


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just seen this on another forum - from Farnham Cyclist.   "Some complete git of a neighbour has been blaring out bloody David Bowie all morning.  Probably a golfer too.  "
		
Click to expand...

What did the magistrate tell you about this the last time?


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2019)

Mrs dando not feeling well and losing her voice


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 1, 2019)

Could she come round and pass it on to Mrs Shark?    Her losing her voice would be wonderful for a couple of days.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Could she come round and pass it on to Mrs Shark?    Her losing her voice would be wonderful for a couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

I love it when the wife gives me the silent treatment. she thinks its punishment. I, of course, look suitably pained whilst inwardly my heart is skipping along like a new lamb.


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I love it when the wife gives me the silent treatment. she thinks its punishment. I, of course, look suitably pained whilst inwardly my heart is skipping along like a new lamb.
		
Click to expand...

I am the same when mrs d isnâ€™t talking to me! Plus, sheâ€™ll go to bed about 7 so I donâ€™t have to see her either


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2019)

Gout almost gone, played 9 holes!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2019)

Getting overtaken by a peasant in a Nissan Skyline acting like he's being chased by a Terminator,seeing him cut up half of of the cars in front of him and disappear into the sunset.
2 minutes later I catch him up.
The Skyline is in a ditch and he's standing there with his head in his hands...
A toot of the horn and a friendly wave and off I chuckled......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Getting overtaken by a peasant in a Nissan Skyline acting like he's being chased by a Terminator,seeing him cut up half of of the cars in front of him and disappear into the sunset.
2 minutes later I catch him up.
The Skyline is in a ditch and he's standing there with his head in his hands...
A toot of the horn and a friendly wave and off I chuckled......

Click to expand...

Karma is very quick these days


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2019)

Sharktooth said:



			Taking these to the orphanage on New Years Day. Worth it to see the kids smile.
		
Click to expand...

Nice touch sir ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2019)

Day #1 of my 6 month career break coming to and end - and it's a bit weird not having to bother at all about work tomorrow - though I'm still thinking 'work' and will be checking my work Email shortly - just in case (now that is a serious random irritation...).  But Mrs SILH has said I can play in our Thursday roll-up tomorrow morning - and in my 15yrs a member that'll be just the 2nd time I've done that


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2019)

Big queue at my very popular local Garden centre cafÃ©. They serve excellent scones.
I watch two carers struggle with their clients and get them seated before joining me at the back of the queue.
I tell them to go in front of me, they realise I am just being nice and gracefully accept.
15 mins later we get to the counter and just before the careers are served I spot the last scone left in the tray...â€¦â€¦â€¦.

What would you do ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Day #1 of my 6 month career break coming to and end - and it's a bit weird not having to bother at all about work tomorrow - though I'm still thinking 'work' and will be checking my work Email shortly - just in case (now that is a serious random irritation...).  But Mrs SILH has said I can play in our Thursday roll-up tomorrow morning - and in my 15yrs a member that'll be just the 2nd time I've done that 

Click to expand...

Every day is a Saturday...â€¦â€¦..enjoy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2019)

When the forum has a man down and everybody jumps in to offer help even if itâ€™s just to say a few kind words.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Arriving home to our newly fitted jacuzzi bath all working, filled with bubble bath with the lights dimmed down and a coffee perched on the corner shelf for me to get in and relax courtesy of Mrs Wolf...


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2019)

Mrs dando starting to feel better but now sounding like joe pasquale on helium ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

Lonnie Donneganâ€™s lad on The Voice singing with Sir Tom a song Lonnie wrote for Sir Tom.

Think Iâ€™ve got something in my eye....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Seeing HID's garden coming up in a riot of colour as the bulbs explode in a riot of colour. Can't believe how talented she is with her skills


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Wilt by Tom Sharpe.

It must be over 30 years since I last read this book but giving it another read after finding it in the loft whilst looking for something else.

Brilliantly funny book.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Wilt by Tom Sharpe.

It must be over 30 years since I last read this book but giving it another read after finding it in the loft whilst looking for something else.

Brilliantly funny book.
		
Click to expand...

Funny film to with Geoff Rhys Jones in


----------



## user2010 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Funny film to with Geoff Rhys Jones in
		
Click to expand...


Is that Griff's twin brother?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Is that Griff's twin brother?

Click to expand...

Yup Griff brother, or simply and autocorrect of my phone


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2019)

The boss being away so having a few too many beers at lunch!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Reading a friend's blog. She is 9 months into being diagnosed with metastasised breast cancer - first diagnosis was almost 2 years ago. The secondaries in her spine, neck, liver, head and hip are shrinking. Her white cell count is now high enough for her to shorten the gaps between chemo.

Its not a war that can be won but she's pushing back the time that it will be lost. And more importantly, she and her friends continue to fill every day with good, bucket list experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Please raise a glass to a very fine lady... current treatment is no longer working. The tumours are all growing again, and the next round of treatments will be a little more brutal.

Have a great weekend folks. Tuck your little ones in a little tighter and hug your partners a little more.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Please raise a glass to a very fine lady... current treatment is no longer working. The tumours are all growing again, and the next round of treatments will be a little more brutal.

Have a great weekend folks. Tuck your little ones in a little tighter and hug your partners a little more.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. She sounds a fighter so hopefully can take the treatment and respond well.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

My 7 year old daughter being accepted for a place and one of GB best gymnastic gyms after a trial there.

My 8 year old son today asking "Dad can I try playing golf" he's never been interested before so I'm looking forward seeing him have some fun with it.

Ultimately these 2 heart gladdening moments today could prove damaging to my wallet


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 12, 2019)

Watched a farming program about someone keeping bees this week. They were in some kind of heaven talking about them and you could see it meant the world to her and that warmed my soul.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2019)

jammydodger said:



			Watched a farming program about someone keeping bees this week. They were in some kind of heaven talking about them and you could see it meant the world to her and that warmed my soul.
		
Click to expand...

They love jam too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My 7 year old daughter being accepted for a place and one of GB best gymnastic gyms after a trial there.

My 8 year old son today asking "Dad can I try playing golf" he's never been interested before so I'm looking forward seeing him have some fun with it.

Ultimately these 2 heart gladdening moments today could prove damaging to my wallet
		
Click to expand...

If Carlsberg did Saturdays....

Good news and hope your daughter can go on to great things and your sin really gets the golf bug. You're right though, it's going to get expensive


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

Winning Â£30 on the National Lottery.

Our kids team losing 3-1 on Sat but playing brilliantly and taking it in the right manner.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 16, 2019)

More of thing to make me smile

Turned on the TV this morning and it was on a cookery programme
"where are the oysters" the chef asked
Turned over to BBC 1 just as Dan Walker said 
" the're behind us"


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 16, 2019)

Saw the first snow drops of the year yesterday.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Today got offered a new job that means less working weekends, no late night or ridiculously early starts like I currently do and a significant pay increase. So that means more time and money to spend on the family and golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Today got offered a new job that means less working weekends, no late night or ridiculously early starts like I currently do and a significant pay increase. So that means more time and money to spend on the family and golf.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Holly Willoughby and that black dress this evening, Mrs Wolf called me into the front room specifically to see what she was wearing...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Holly Willoughby and that black dress this evening, Mrs Wolf called me into the front room specifically to see what she was wearing...
		
Click to expand...

She's a breath of fresh air on the tele and has great chemistry with Phillip Schofield especially when they get the giggles


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

bobmac said:



			She's a breath of fresh air on the tele and has great chemistry with Phillip Schofield especially when they get the giggles
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree Bob its nice to see people having fun with it and they're laughter can be quite infectious


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2019)

A dogs life... Rupert having a wee doze


----------



## IainP (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-46958696


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2019)

I had a visit today from 2 ladies who wanted to talk to me about god.
I politely declined their offer.
The lady in charge asked me why I wouldn't talk to her.
Again I declined her offer, explaining I was an atheist.
She persisted and wanted to know why I was an atheist.
Again I declined her offer.
The lady wouldn't take no for an answer.

So, I started with slavery in the bible, Exodus 21.
She didn't like that so I went on to missionaries who went to aids torn Africa and told the people not to use condoms.
That didn't go down too well either.
So I switched to the raping of children by Catholic priests. She was looking for the way out by this time.
Lastly I chose Leviticus 20:13 where she agreed that the bible says homosexuality is wrong but she did not agree with it.....as she retreated back up the drive.
I think it will be a long time before they knock on my door again


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I had a visit today from 2 ladies who wanted to talk to me about god.
I politely declined their offer.
The lady in charge asked me why I wouldn't talk to her.
Again I declined her offer, explaining I was an atheist.
She persisted and wanted to know why I was an atheist.
Again I declined her offer.
The lady wouldn't take no for an answer.

So, I started with slavery in the bible, Exodus 21.
She didn't like that so I went on to missionaries who went to aids torn Africa and told the people not to use condoms.
That didn't go down too well either.
So I switched to the raping of children by Catholic priests. She was looking for the way out by this time.
Lastly I chose Leviticus 20:13 where she agreed that the bible says homosexuality is wrong but she did not agree with it.....as she retreated back up the drive.
I think it will be a long time before they knock on my door again  

Click to expand...

Use the New Testament against them next time, too. Thatâ€™s even harder to refute. Good job though!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 24, 2019)

The arrival of son #2 last night ðŸ˜€


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The arrival of son #2 last night ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

congratulations


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			A dogs life... Rupert having a wee doze
View attachment 26398

Click to expand...

Glad we are not the only ones that spoil their dogs rotten.
Two beds and all those cuddly toys


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Glad we are not the only ones that spoil their dogs rotten.
Two beds and all those cuddly toys
		
Click to expand...

ones the other Dogs bed, she is a black German Pointer and is photo Shy as for the toys thats just the bedtime ones the Sitting Room floors is covered in them 

unfortunately that picture was taken when i thought he was having a rest, was off to the vets hours later and they think its Meningitis, they got his temp down under 40. now waiting to go to the Royal Veterinary Collage for a Lumbar puncture


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2019)

Seeing my step daughter in her wedding dress


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 29, 2019)

The lying btich of a Labour MP who has just been given three months inside for perverting the course of justice.   Don't get me wrong, I'd be as happy if it was another party's MP who was being done but she came across as a really nasty piece of work who was using her position for her own benefit.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 29, 2019)

And my day would be complete if that other Labour MP who was using House of Commons headed notepaper to try and get her son off being sent to prison on a drugs conviction, was kicked out as well.  She was the one who denied all knowledge of it, threatened a reporter with a bat and was then found to have lied through her teeth about that whole situation too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And my day would be complete if that other Labour MP who was using House of Commons headed notepaper to try and get her son off being sent to prison on a drugs conviction, was kicked out as well.  She was the one who denied all knowledge of it, threatened a reporter with a bat and was then found to have lied through her teeth about that whole situation too.
		
Click to expand...

Kate Osamor;

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...labour-mp-resigns-son-ishmael-drug-conviction

An absolute charmer by the sounds of things.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Kate Osamor;

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...labour-mp-resigns-son-ishmael-drug-conviction

An absolute charmer by the sounds of things.
		
Click to expand...

According to the forum police I need to be civil so wonâ€™t comment on this ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2019)

Crisp Sandwich.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2019)

Also for the umpteenth time looking for voucher codes online - used it and got 20% off a new pair of cross trainers. First time any online retailer has accepted a code I've found online!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2019)

Finding out next week I'm in a much nicer hotel for the week and it's right next to a golf range that sorts my evenings out.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 31, 2019)

Orange Order follower who spat on a priest at a march caught by his DNA.
Nice result for an idiot.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 31, 2019)

My daughter calling me to say she has got engaged.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

A beautiful crisp white frosty morning bringing a huge variety of birds onto the feeders...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad they're happy.  I'm bloody cold and I can't play golf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2019)

The BBC being had over by I C Rhodes...

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/...claiming-his-name-is-i-c-rhodes-a4053466.html


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

The video of Woodland and Amy, that has genuinely made me happy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The video of Woodland and Amy, that has genuinely made me happy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Fantastic video, might of got some dust in my eyes!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2019)

ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone going to M&S this Valentine's..?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093434190715109379


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2019)

The Joe Bonamassa ticket sitting on the doormat when I got in


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2019)

Getting Prestige 1 on Black Ops 4 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2019)

Teaching the dogs new tricks. This week we're working on Green Cross Code (look left, look right!) and jumping through my arms. I get so excited when they get it and they seem to have fun too!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

Any chance you can teach most of the pedestrian muppets in London this?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Joe Bonamassa ticket sitting on the doormat when I got in 

Click to expand...

For what they cost, I'd expect to be sitting on the stage with him ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2019)

Shouldn't really laugh but apparently one of the guys at Pyrford today went to reach into the water to get a ball back, slipped and went arse over tit straight into the lake and was completely submerged.   He's OK but the infamy will live on forever.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2019)

Don't know that it gladdens the heart, but it certainly put a great big smile on my and Missis Ts face.
In Santander yesterday talking to the woman who was serving me, all of a sudden there was a two second fart. Missis T looked at me and I said " not me" glanced over my shoulder and there was a Scotish woman who was bending over her handbag. I kept a professional composure til I went outside.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Shouldn't really laugh but apparently one of the guys at Pyrford today went to reach into the water to get a ball back, slipped and went arse over tit straight into the lake and was completely submerged.   He's OK but the infamy will live on forever.
		
Click to expand...

Go a long way to match you infamy there. I assume he didn't loiter in the bar for a drink sopping wet. You sure you din't give him a cheeky nudge?


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2019)

A Scotch Pie straight out the oven, heaven


Edit: oh and my daughter arriving for her hols


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2019)

Welsh rarebit made using some excellent oatmeal stout... First alcohol intake this year...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

HID making a home made rhubard crumble and custard. Glorious and some fresh cheese sticks made and cooling down to nibble later watching telly


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Joe Bonamassa ticket sitting on the doormat when I got in 

Click to expand...

Enjoy that he will be good,saw him a couple of years back at The Bordeline Club perfect venue to see him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

Taken my first proper(ish) steps since bustin' my leg four months ago... Still a long way to go before I can swing a club again... But [hopefully] that's a genuine bit of light I can see at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

Holiday to Brussels booked including tickets to see Rammstein. ðŸ˜


----------



## Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Just had booking confirmation for my stag do a full weekend at the German Grand prix for all 3 practice sessions, qualifying and race day


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2019)

Nelson Oliveira scoring the winner, ten days after having his face stamped on. Not sure about his mask, but no doubt about his courage.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2019)

Wee lambs in the Ayrshire fields...â€¦..spring has sprung.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 15, 2019)

That we're in for a weekend packed with golf in some decent weather. And that my girlfriend gave me tickets to see Ryan Adams, not Brian Adams, at Royal Albert Hall in April.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2019)

Been restructuring everything over the last few months, I now have my own bank accounts at last and my own money, my business is now limited with me as sole owner/director, Iâ€™ve still got a few fights going on but a few mountains have been conquered and itâ€™s all feeling a lot more positive. Iâ€™m not sure if it â€˜gladdens my heartâ€™, but it sure does feel much nicer and less stressful than it has.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Been restructuring everything over the last few months, I now have my own bank accounts at last and my own money, my business is now limited with me as sole owner/director, Iâ€™ve still got a few fights going on but a few mountains have been conquered and itâ€™s all feeling a lot more positive. Iâ€™m not sure if it â€˜gladdens my heartâ€™, but it sure does feel much nicer and less stressful than it has.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever has been going on Robin and whatever struggles you have had itâ€™s sure good to hear you are coming out the other sideðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Whatever has been going on Robin and whatever struggles you have had itâ€™s sure *good to hear you are coming out *the other sideðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


what have i missed?? 

hello sailor ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what have i missed??

hello sailor ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You never know with the fishðŸ˜±


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			That we're in for a weekend packed with golf in some decent weather. And that my girlfriend gave me tickets to see *Ryan Adams, not Brian Adams,* at Royal Albert Hall in April.
		
Click to expand...

Shame she got it wrong...  

Enjoy it mate


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			That we're in for a weekend packed with golf in some decent weather. And that my girlfriend gave me tickets to see Ryan Adams, not Brian Adams, at Royal Albert Hall in April.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t mind seeing either of them


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Been restructuring everything over the last few months, I now have my own bank accounts at last and my own money, my business is now limited with me as sole owner/director, Iâ€™ve still got a few fights going on but a few mountains have been conquered and itâ€™s all feeling a lot more positive. Iâ€™m not sure if it â€˜gladdens my heartâ€™, but it sure does feel much nicer and less stressful than it has.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you back mate


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2019)

Up at the holiday house, log burner on and glass of red in hand ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2019)

After 3 weeks away from home for work, tonught got home got to Tuck the littlest 3 in bed, and then from Monday my oldest 3  are coming to stay for the week so will have all my 6 kids together for family time, fun and just general happiness of having them all here with me.

It's the simplest things that make me happy.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2019)

Sitting on a coach, barrelling through France on the way to the Alps and knowing that by this time tomorrow Iâ€™ll have had a belter day on the snow. Now, if I could just find my _â€˜offâ€™ _switch and get some sleep that would be lovely ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			That we're in for a weekend packed with golf in some decent weather. And that my girlfriend gave me tickets to see Ryan Adams, not Brian Adams, at Royal Albert Hall in April.
		
Click to expand...

Who is Brian Adams? ðŸ˜‰

 I've seen Bryan Adams loads of times live, a proper performer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Who is Brian Adams? ðŸ˜‰

I've seen Bryan Adams loads of times live, a proper performer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm Brian!!!!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Holiday to Brussels booked including tickets to see Rammstein. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Have a great time. Love a bit of Rammstein.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm Brian!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

No you're not
You're a very naughty boy!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			No you're not
You're a very naughty boy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that Bwian...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wasn't that Bwian... 

Click to expand...

I'm innocent! 

Fwew Bwian...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't want to know who's playing Biggus


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I don't want to know who's playing Biggus

Click to expand...

Well, Blue is a Richard....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Have a great time. Love a bit of Rammstein.
		
Click to expand...

Total bucket list band for me that I assumed Iâ€™d never get to see. Very excited!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Playing our 5th hole yesterday and listening to a woodpecker hammering away at a tree. The noise was amazing as it echoed through the copse of trees.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Oldest daughter turning 19 today, little ones wanted to make her breakfast in bed, when we came down she was already up under a blanket with the youngest watching Beauty and the Beast their favourite filmðŸ˜Š


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Playing our 5th hole yesterday and listening to a woodpecker hammering away at a tree. The noise was amazing as it echoed through the copse of trees.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Google when I returned home and they can peck up to 20 times a second.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I had a Google when I returned home and they can peck up to 20 times a second.
		
Click to expand...

And their brains have a cushioning around them so they don't get concussion....


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2019)

Putting up a roller blind perfectly. No gaps, perfectly level.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I had a Google when I returned home and they can peck up to 20 times a second.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			And their brains have a cushioning around them so they don't get concussion....
		
Click to expand...

Everyday a school day, didn't know either of those facts and found them both quite interesting


----------



## IanM (Feb 17, 2019)

Getting 92 quid on Ebay for something I would have taken 50 for


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.

Click to expand...

New club time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			New club time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No mate, decided to leave my set up alone this season, it dropped me 5 shots last year so no need to change.
Always need new shoes and clothing etc though


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 18, 2019)

Being invited back to your old club to play their midweek roll-up as a guest and then shooting -1 gross (43 points) to win.    I did give the money to the guy who came second though!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.

Click to expand...

55?? Get to feck, add another 10yrs on ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.

Click to expand...

Nice few ackers coming your way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Nice few ackers coming your way.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasant surprise mate, you hear these stories but never expected what it was.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.

Click to expand...

You born in a leap year? 55 my 'arris


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No mate, decided to leave my set up alone this season, it dropped me 5 shots last year so no need to change.
Always need new shoes and clothing etc though 

Click to expand...

Expecting something a bit special at the GM meets this year then! Thoroughly recommend the old Myjoys


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Turning 55 in March and finding out what my Army pension will increase to.

Click to expand...

Best change your forum name to pauldj55 OAP.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 21, 2019)

I do like to hear clever comments by journalists either in print or on TV and did raise a glass to the Times' correspondent when asked about the lack of apparent interest in the defections to the Independent Group in the Commons, replied by saying that the Honorary members for Val D'Isere and Kitzbuhel were unavailable for comment this week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098584369759952896
Great reply from Nicola
Background story is that the Scottish Government has allowed Scottish councils to charge companies for workplace parking. If they want to,
Tories immediately brand it The SNP car park charge.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

Love these posters. Play on the Railway posters we see for places. Some of them are comedy gold

https://www.planetkitty.co.uk/failway-prints


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Love these posters. Play on the Railway posters we see for places. Some of them are comedy gold

https://www.planetkitty.co.uk/failway-prints

Click to expand...

Barnsleyâ€™s my favourite ðŸ˜‚

Just pipping DoncasterðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Love these posters. Play on the Railway posters we see for places. Some of them are comedy gold

https://www.planetkitty.co.uk/failway-prints

Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re brave putting one for Liverpool. 
ðŸŽ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2019)

A nice 12/1 Acca coming in ðŸ‘ŠðŸ»


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2019)

An England loss in the six nations.

Makes me forget the cricket


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought a 2nd hand Shoprider Vienna [ fully guaranteed ] power chair at a reasonable price, for my temp/disabled sister.
She's like a kid with a new toy whizzing around the house, been a while since I've seen her smile so much  May have to insure the furniture though, she's crashing into every thing lol,  I've already fitted it with L plates. lol


----------



## woofers (Feb 25, 2019)

Tit Monday arriving early this year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2019)

Had a bit of fun yesterday.
Driving home from the supermarket I spotted a wallet lying in the middle of a busy roundabout..
I parked round the corner and managed to retrieve it.
All the usual stuff inside.
Looked at the driving licence and saw a youngish looking guy who lived about a mile away.
Drove to his home and it looked like he had just arrived.
He had no idea that he had even lost his wallet and quite perplexed as to how we knew where he lived.
Very pleased to get it back though.
He had just got petrol and thinks he must have left his wallet on the car roof.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2019)

A fraught day Tuesday, with an appointment at the "foreigner's office" down in Almeria. 40 mins sat in front of an unsmiling bureaucrat with our translator. Then around to the see the police officer, who also checked the paperwork - pension statements, health insurance, house deeds, national ID number, council register. 3 copies of each + all the English docs translated and stamped by a Notary. For the first 20 mins I thought we were going to be escorted to a plane and sent back to the UK.

1.5 hours after walking into the place we were granted Residencia. No doubt you'll all be pleased to know I'm not coming back to the UK!

We have celebrated for the last 2and a bit days, wining and dining. Verily did he say unto them, "we're wrecked."


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			A fraught day Tuesday, with an appointment at the "foreigner's office" down in Almeria. 40 mins sat in front of an unsmiling bureaucrat with our translator. Then around to the see the police officer, who also checked the paperwork - pension statements, health insurance, house deeds, national ID number, council register. 3 copies of each + all the English docs translated and stamped by a Notary. For the first 20 mins I thought we were going to be escorted to a plane and sent back to the UK.

1.5 hours after walking into the place we were granted Residencia. No doubt you'll all be pleased to know I'm not coming back to the UK!

We have celebrated for the last 2and a bit days, wining and dining. Verily did he say unto them, "we're wrecked."
		
Click to expand...

Who says we'd have let you back in??
Good news Bri....have one for me


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			A fraught day Tuesday, with an appointment at the "foreigner's office" down in Almeria. 40 mins sat in front of an unsmiling bureaucrat with our translator. Then around to the see the police officer, who also checked the paperwork - pension statements, health insurance, house deeds, national ID number, council register. 3 copies of each + all the English docs translated and stamped by a Notary. For the first 20 mins I thought we were going to be escorted to a plane and sent back to the UK.

1.5 hours after walking into the place we were granted Residencia. No doubt you'll all be pleased to know I'm not coming back to the UK!

We have celebrated for the last 2and a bit days, wining and dining. Verily did he say unto them, "we're wrecked."
		
Click to expand...

Mannn


Imurg said:



			Who says we'd have let you back in??
Good news Bri....have one for me

Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			I bought a 2nd hand Shoprider Vienna [ fully guaranteed ] power chair at a reasonable price, for my temp/disabled sister.
She's like a kid with a new toy whizzing around the house, been a while since I've seen her smile so much  May have to insure the furniture though, she's crashing into every thing lol,  I've already fitted it with L plates. lol
	View attachment 26647

Click to expand...

Ma


Hobbit said:



			A fraught day Tuesday, with an appointment at the "foreigner's office" down in Almeria. 40 mins sat in front of an unsmiling bureaucrat with our translator. Then around to the see the police officer, who also checked the paperwork - pension statements, health insurance, house deeds, national ID number, council register. 3 copies of each + all the English docs translated and stamped by a Notary. For the first 20 mins I thought we were going to be escorted to a plane and sent back to the UK.

1.5 hours after walking into the place we were granted Residencia. No doubt you'll all be pleased to know I'm not coming back to the UK!

We have celebrated for the last 2and a bit days, wining and dining. Verily did he say unto them, "we're wrecked."
		
Click to expand...

MaÃ±ana maÃ±ana maÃ±ana, it's the same Residencia time scale in Tenerife, as my daughter and family found out, and 3 of them speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

Watching as the cyclist who was too busy screaming at people to move as he ploughed through a red light smashed into the side of a bus. Thatâ€™s why the lights were red! 
No doubt itâ€™ll be the bus drivers fault


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2019)

Can you buy cyclist stickers, Iâ€™d like to start sticking them to the wings of my van ðŸ˜œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Watching as the cyclist who was too busy screaming at people to move as he ploughed through a red light smashed into the side of a bus. Thatâ€™s why the lights were red!
No doubt itâ€™ll be the bus drivers fault
		
Click to expand...

They are becoming a real menace in most towns and think the highway code and red lights don't apply and the cameras they have on their helmet protect them when they could actually get them in trouble. Hitting a bus seems karma (although hope no serious injury was suffered)


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			Watching as the cyclist who was too busy screaming at people to move as he ploughed through a red light smashed into the side of a bus. Thatâ€™s why the lights were red! 
No doubt itâ€™ll be the bus drivers fault
		
Click to expand...

If it's the video that's done the rounds previously... The brake lever had snapped and the rider was unable to fully apply his brakes...


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			If it's the video that's done the rounds previously... The brake lever had snapped and the rider was unable to fully apply his brakes...
		
Click to expand...

No I saw it unfold this week outside work. It made a crap day so much better


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2019)

The wife was heading out last night with her sister who was up for the weekend. she had a new top on she had just bought, its Black and White vertical stripes, be fore leaving she asked what i thought......." Beetle Juice" i said... her face was a picture... she got the right arse, and still has


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			The wife was heading out last night with her sister who was up for the weekend. she had a new top on she had just bought, its Black and White vertical stripes, be fore leaving she asked what i thought......." Beetle Juice" i said... her face was a picture... she got the right arse, and still has

Click to expand...

You realise that has been stored away and will be used against you at some point in the future. Great line though


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

So after 4 weeks away with work and only managed 31 holes of golf in that time and the weather being, Mrs Wolf said I needed to unwind as I can't play golf today & deserve a treat booked me in for a 90minute full body massage with a lovely looking young swedish lady from her work, needless to say I've just had a very nice relaxing hour and a half and now I'm being taken out for dinner.


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			â€¦booked me in for a 90minute full body massage with a lovely looking young swedish lady from her work, needless to say I've just had a very nice relaxing hour and a half and *now I'm being taken out for dinner.*

Click to expand...

Presumably by the Swedish masseur?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2019)

The football thread, itâ€™s comedy gold ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			Presumably by the Swedish masseur? 

Click to expand...

That woild be a great happy ending if true ðŸ˜


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is gladdens or saddens the heart. Having a clean out of all my old audio stuff thats been accumulating for 20 odd years and I found a box with cassette tapes in it. They were full of my old mixes from 94 through to 97. So I dusted off the tape deck and bunged one on for a laugh.
It was me and a good mate of mine who used to do "back to back" mixes (one deck each having to mix in to whatever the other plays) and we used to have a laugh with Scottish "Tartan Techno" versus English Happy Hardcore. Always tricky to get right.
Sad part is, he died in 1997 in a road accident (hit by a drunk driver) and I found myself in tears listening to us play. I remember the mix too, July 1995 it was a hot summer so had the windows open in my room and the neighbours complaining. It really hit me but made me smile too.
So I decided to look out all the records we played and re-live the mix and fired the trusty 1210s  up, felt like he was right there next to me again, and by the third track I was in tears again (Force & Styles - United in Dance, it was my mate's signature tune in his sets).

Lucky the fam is on holiday and no one saw me being a wet blouse. Took me some time to get my composure back.

Good times remembered. Good friends missed.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			Presumably by the Swedish masseur? 

Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			That woild be a great happy ending if true ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Now that would have been a lovely ending ðŸ˜‚ but I'll settle for the fact that Mrs Wolf is only 24 and rather tasty herself and keeps me at 38 feeling young ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

My granddaughter ....................... every time I see her.


----------



## anamarie45689 (Mar 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just spent thirty minutes watching two bats on the wing flying around the back garden and now the hedgehog that's been coming for a few weeks has arrived and munching the food (proper hedgehog food from garden centre) and is stuffing his face and wandering the flower beds looking for slugs. We're a new (ish) house on a modern estate and so good to see wildlife out and about
		
Click to expand...

Walking along seashore while watching the sunset is one of the best things to do that also bring happiness in our heart. For me, going to the beach is a great way to relax and enjoy!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 4, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm not sure if this is gladdens or saddens the heart. Having a clean out of all my old audio stuff thats been accumulating for 20 odd years and I found a box with cassette tapes in it. They were full of my old mixes from 94 through to 97. So I dusted off the tape deck and bunged one on for a laugh.
It was me and a good mate of mine who used to do "back to back" mixes (one deck each having to mix in to whatever the other plays) and we used to have a laugh with Scottish "Tartan Techno" versus English Happy Hardcore. Always tricky to get right.
Sad part is, he died in 1997 in a road accident (hit by a drunk driver) and I found myself in tears listening to us play. I remember the mix too, July 1995 it was a hot summer so had the windows open in my room and the neighbours complaining. It really hit me but made me smile too.
So I decided to look out all the records we played and re-live the mix and fired the trusty 1210s  up, felt like he was right there next to me again, and by the third track I was in tears again (Force & Styles - United in Dance, it was my mate's signature tune in his sets).

Lucky the fam is on holiday and no one saw me being a wet blouse. Took me some time to get my composure back.

Good times remembered. Good friends missed.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with being a "wet blouse" - emotions are what make us human.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2019)

Feeling pigged-off, having just hit a really good drive, to then knock your approach into one of our many water hazards but on 'looking to the heavens' see there are 4 or 5 Red Kite wheeling & tracking the landscape & soon with their young.....  a beautiful, beautiful sight that always lifts the spirits.....


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2019)

Get a short email today from the opposition coach saying that my team put in the best performance he has ever seen against them on Sat. The U11 boys will be uber-chuffed with that!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm not sure if this is gladdens or saddens the heart. Having a clean out of all my old audio stuff thats been accumulating for 20 odd years and I found a box with cassette tapes in it. They were full of my old mixes from 94 through to 97. So I dusted off the tape deck and bunged one on for a laugh.
It was me and a good mate of mine who used to do "back to back" mixes (one deck each having to mix in to whatever the other plays) and we used to have a laugh with Scottish "Tartan Techno" versus English Happy Hardcore. Always tricky to get right.
Sad part is, he died in 1997 in a road accident (hit by a drunk driver) and I found myself in tears listening to us play. I remember the mix too, July 1995 it was a hot summer so had the windows open in my room and the neighbours complaining. It really hit me but made me smile too.
So I decided to look out all the records we played and re-live the mix and fired the trusty 1210s  up, felt like he was right there next to me again, and by the third track I was in tears again (Force & Styles - United in Dance, it was my mate's signature tune in his sets).

Lucky the fam is on holiday and no one saw me being a wet blouse. Took me some time to get my composure back.

Good times remembered. Good friends missed.
		
Click to expand...

I've a big pile funeral service pamphlets of some my deceased friends, [ the ones that have their photo ] stored up in my shed.

 I sometimes go up and have a wee drink with them when i'm feeling down.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 8, 2019)

Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 8, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations sir


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats ðŸ‘¶- itâ€™s just the best thing that can ever happen.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate, welcome to a lifetime of spending money, sleepless nights and worry. You know what it's all 100% worth it to, there is nothing in this world more enjoyable than seeing your child grow, teaching them new things, seeing the smiles on their face and the feeling of unconditional love that being a parent brings. Savour every moment and welcome to the club


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Well done Steve and congratulations to you both, is it a boy or girl ?  did the scan look like you


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done Steve and congratulations to you both, is it a boy or girl ?  did the scan look like you 

Click to expand...

If it looks like me he would be starting off on the right foot!


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2019)

Being sat in Costa at Gatwick arrivals and people watching.
Itâ€™s like kicking out time at the star wars bar


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2019)

Cheeky little beer whilst preparing a curry for the slow cooker. ðŸºðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. 
Yep get as much golf in whilst you still can ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Finally being able to tell people that HID and I are expecting our first child. Had a few rocky moments early on, but finally seeing it on the scan screen made me much more emotional than I thought it would.

I just need to cram in as much golf as I can over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Steve.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2019)

97th minute winner.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

richart said:



			97th minute winner.
		
Click to expand...

A fortunate one aswell wasnt it rich?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A fortunate one aswell wasnt it rich?
		
Click to expand...

Best way to win a game. 89th minute equaliser, and winner in time wasting time.

Bring on dirty Leeds.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

richart said:



			Best way to win a game. 89th minute equaliser, *and winner in time wasting time.*

Bring on dirty Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we won a game just like that in december ðŸ˜Š

Leeds will be a tough game..


----------



## user2010 (Mar 14, 2019)

Seeing the 2nd End Game trailer today and knowing it won't be long before I get to see the full film, 26th April


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Having an offer accepted on a flat we have taken a liking to on Sandbanks. Just need to find the money for it now. 
The only down side is less weekend golf from now on.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Having an offer accepted on a flat we have taken a liking to on Sandbanks. Just need to find the money for it now.
The only down side is less weekend golf from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Parkstone is right next door.


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Having an offer accepted on a flat we have taken a liking to on Sandbanks. Just need to find the money for it now.
The only down side is less weekend golf from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Golden Gates by any chance?


----------



## Sanny_gutierrez (Mar 19, 2019)

Life is short, and we do not have much time to gladden the hearts of those who make the journey with us. So...be swift to love, and make haste to be kind.


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2019)

Getting my confidence back after a big crash and flying down a mountain on a wide and empty piste in glorious sunshine.
Unbridled buzz!


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2019)

More of a 'makes you smile'


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 19, 2019)

And from today's other Chinese delivery


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 19, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			And from today's other Chinese delivery

View attachment 26881

Click to expand...

Best poor translation instructions I have seen were with a cheap Chinese compressor. No other details or instructions other than a slip of paper with "Not to be used for the other purpose"... still not worked out what the other purpose is yet.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 20, 2019)

So tempting to do a EU translation of what "vote to leave" means here â€¦..


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 22, 2019)

Eldest grandson arriving for a weekend stopover with us later this evening...

Just baked a chocolate brownie ready for consumption whilst he is here...
And, the whole house has that welcoming aroma to it... That only home baking can provide...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Just baked a chocolate brownie ready for consumption whilst he is here...
And, the whole house has that welcoming aroma to it... That only home baking can provide...
		
Click to expand...

Next time you make some brownies throw in half a box of after eights. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 23, 2019)

Just had my 9 yr old son helping to marinade a leg of lamb we'll be putting on the Weber for some low and slow smoking....get the charcoal going and it's Father and son caveman time, perfect!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 23, 2019)

Watching my grandsons fitba team come back from 3-1 down to win 6-4.
Fiesty old game from the under 14's, the losing team were not happy bunnys.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 24, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Next time you make some brownies throw in half a box of after eights. Mmmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Have put this suggestion to the consumers and on their responses it looks like my next go at making brownies will be including after eights...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 24, 2019)

A big thumbs up for KwikFit ...

Needed a puncture repair this afternoon...
Was surprised they agreed to do it of a Sunday...
Was even more surprised when they didn't charge...


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2019)

Got back from holiday yesterday and today my granddaughter came round and gave me the biggest hug ever.
I damn nearly melted.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 24, 2019)

Arsenal thrashing Liverpool 5-1 â€¦


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

HID making home made soup and home made rolls to dunk into it. That's dinner sorted in a mo


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 25, 2019)

Getting semi final tickets


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2019)

Getting up the club from this time next week and playing nine holes after work with the clocks changing. Summer is finally here


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2019)

Watching newly born lambs cavorting around 20 yards away from my lounge window.
I just love the way they run in little gangs.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watching newly born lambs cavorting around 20 yards away from my lounge window.
I just love the way they run in little gangs.
		
Click to expand...

I could watch little lambs all day. The way they suddenly and randomly jump with just the sheer joy of being able to!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2019)

Wee shout out to Odeon films.
We were given a gift card for Christmas and when presented it would not work.
Manager gave us two comps [Â£18] and he said he would check it out and phone the next day. He kept the card
No reply after about 10 days so being a bit of a nerd I tried to contacted the site and found out they had a centralised system.
I then contacted head office who said they would look into it and get the site to ring me. 3 months passed.

Last week I went back to the site to see Fishermans Friend [excellent BTW]. Sought out the manager who could not find the card so gave me two top seats [Â£24] comps. I though that would be the end of it and was quite happy as I had Â£42 of seats for my Â£25 voucher.
This morning I got a very apologetic letter from them with a Â£20 voucher.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2019)

A couple more steps forward, on my road to recovery, completed yesterday...

Braved using an escalator and didn't end up on my arse ...
Bit of a wobble on dismount but that was it...

And, as we were on the south coast had a walk on the beach at Deal...
Not sure my ankle fully appreciated the extra articulation being asked of it...
But again, for me, a bit of a positive step...

Still hoping I am going to be fit enough to get 9 holes in before the end of summer...


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wee shout out to Odeon films.
We were given a gift card for Christmas and when presented it would not work.
Manager gave us two comps [Â£18] and he said he would check it out and phone the next day. He kept the card
No reply after about 10 days so being a bit of a nerd I tried to contacted the site and found out they had a centralised system.
I then contacted head office who said they would look into it and get the site to ring me. 3 months passed.

Last week I went back to the site to see Fishermans Friend [excellent BTW]. Sought out the manager who could not find the card so gave me two top seats [Â£24] comps. I though that would be the end of it and was quite happy as I had Â£42 of seats for my Â£25 voucher.
This morning I got a very apologetic letter from them with a Â£20 voucher.
		
Click to expand...


Thats good customer service Doon  but i was surprised by the cost of the tickets, Â£24 each! Romford Vue VIP tickets are Â£7.74 each. and you can take your own sweets!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Thats good customer service Doon  but i was surprised by the cost of the tickets, Â£24 each! Romford Vue VIP tickets are Â£7.74 each. and you can take your own sweets!

Click to expand...

It's Â£9 and Â£12 each, a classy place, no smelly commoners allowed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It's Â£9 and Â£12 each, a classy place, no smelly commoners allowed.

Click to expand...

Part 2
I parked behind my wife's old car at the petrol station today and asked the old boy, who was dressed on jeans, trainers and baseball cap, if he was enjoying driving it.
I said it was in good condition one careful little ol lady driving it from new.
He replied that it is now being driven by a little ol man aged 92.
Wow, he did not look a day over 80.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

The quality of the UK craft beer scene especially after a nightmare week at work. Hic!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2019)

Sat in our favourite little Spanish bar in the village. Apart from HID, not another Brit in the place. As families came and left, we were included in all the buzz going around.

A grandma with daughter and new granddaughter came in. Typically of reserved Brits we sat back, but no you will hold the baby and you will be expected to join in all the cooing.

Thereâ€™s just something special about the community spirit over. Our Spanglish is improving no end. Hell I even argue about which Spanish teams are the best.

Brexit? What Brexit?


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

My new 3 wood!
It's suddenly made my driver behave and, on Thursday, I hit 9 out of 9 fairways with it ............................ long, too!
Only used the 3 wood twice!


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2019)

My U11 team today in their cup final. Went 1-0 down to a decent physical side. Told the boys that I believe in them and their football, and they will win if they continue playing as they did. Full-time was 2-1 and very happy boys! ðŸ‘âš½ï¸ðŸ†


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2019)

Since I was about 18 I have been involved in a local football club of which I'm now President but rarely involved in. About 2 weeks ago I had a phone call from a guy who's trawled through our web site and spotted some photos of a lady who I never knew. He told me that he had loved the lady when they were young but her parents forbade her to see him although they wanted to marry. She died some years back and he was 92 and asked for copies of these black and white pictures so that he could remember her until he finally passed away

I sent them to him yesterday and he rang this evening to thank me and confirm he'd got them ok

Brought a tear to my eye ðŸ˜­


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2019)

A cloud free night and, save for the attentions of a solitary lighthouse, absolutely no artificial light whatsoever allowing Mrs BiM & I to enjoy the beauty of the stars.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Seeing the first hedgehog of 2019 in the garden (and putting feed out). Feels like summer is here. Well until I saw the forecast this week


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			A cloud free night and, save for the attentions of a solitary lighthouse, absolutely no artificial light whatsoever allowing Mrs BiM & I to enjoy the beauty of the stars.
		
Click to expand...

There's a lighthouse in Worcester Park?
I did not know that!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			There's a lighthouse in Worcester Park?
I did not know that! 


Every dayâ€™s a school day  

Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			There's a lighthouse in Worcester Park?
I did not know that! 

Click to expand...

No. Thatâ€™s just Richard in the dark with a Davy lamp on his head


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			No. Thatâ€™s just Richard in the dark with a Davy lamp on his head
		
Click to expand...

Is he hunting moles..?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2019)

the 3 German Hotties who ran along the Canal past me tonight, must have thought they were coming to somewhere much warmer


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the 3 German Hotties who ran along the Canal past me tonight, must have thought they were coming to somewhere much warmer

Click to expand...

How do you know they were German? ðŸ¤”
Stalking them by chance? ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How do you know they were German? ðŸ¤”
Stalking them by chance? ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Probably wearing Lederhosen and carrying litre jugs of beer! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How do you know they were German? ðŸ¤”
Stalking them by chance? ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Loudly talking in German gave it away


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			A cloud free night and, save for the attentions of a solitary lighthouse, absolutely no artificial light whatsoever allowing Mrs BiM & I to enjoy the beauty of the stars.
		
Click to expand...

For once I'm speechless ðŸ¤


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

chrisd said:



			For once I'm speechless ðŸ¤
		
Click to expand...

I find that hard (nay impossible) to believe


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I find that hard (nay impossible) to believe
		
Click to expand...

You and me both!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2019)

I took a slight detour past Turnberry today, christ how big is that clubhouse in the flesh ðŸ˜² Looks amazing.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I find that hard (nay impossible) to believe
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			You and me both!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## GaryK (Apr 2, 2019)

After 10 months out of work (made redundant last year), I thought that I'd better start looking for employment a couple of weeks ago.
First face to face interview last week and got the job.
Also could have poster in "Random Irritations" as I now have to go to work!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

GaryK said:



			After 10 months out of work (made redundant last year), I thought that I'd better start looking for employment a couple of weeks ago.
First face to face interview last week and got the job.
Also could have poster in "Random Irritations" as I now have to go to work!
		
Click to expand...

Good man. What's the new role?


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2019)

FA Cup Semi tickets arrived for me and my boys this morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I took a slight detour past Turnberry today, christ how big is that clubhouse in the flesh ðŸ˜² Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

if its the thing on the mound thats the Hotel


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 2, 2019)

My gran bless her, has terrible Alzheimer's / dementure doesn't remember anybody really that visits her. I see her most evenings now to make her a sandwich and she'll think i've not been for 2 weeks and confuses me with her son who passed away 20 years or so.

She usually is ill tempered and impatient which is understandable with the nurses and carers but cracks a smile when i show for half hour most evenings. Last night I took her some shopping over and took the puppy with me, whilst I sorted out some bits they had about an hour together. Never seen so much joy from her since this terrible disease took over, bursting with energy and overwhelmed with happiness, playing with the dog the best she could. I had probably the least repetitive conversation i've had with her in 2 years subsequently and she reflected on when she had her own dog many years ago and got many things she'd usually get confused by correct.

Don't think I can ever go without the dog again, seeing her like that was absolutely priceless to me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I took a slight detour past Turnberry today, christ how big is that clubhouse in the flesh ðŸ˜² Looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Buy a drink in it and you'll see why


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			if its the thing on the mound thats the Hotel

Click to expand...

Ahaaa you may be right, the clubhouse must have been the poky little place on the left ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ahaaa you may be right, the clubhouse must have been the poky little place on the left ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

that will be it, fuuny looking pokey Bungalow


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2019)

Wife bought a battery checker. I'd never heard of it before. It's a plastic container about 10 inches high, with a facility on top to test your battery voltages. If they are weak, it goes in the container. The eye opener here is that my son's two bed clip lights run on three AAA batteries each. The light on both was run right down. Rather than throw all six away, it turns out that only three were flat and others were fine! Saved myself three AAA batteries! It's the small things.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. What's the new role?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Homer.
Staying in IT, doing support and development (.Net & SQL).


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2019)

Sitting in the office and just opened a new jar of coffee and that extra waft of coffee smell hits you that only get when the jar's newly opened


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Jaffa cakes. HID slipped a packet in the bag this morning. Trouble is once I open them I won't stop until they are all gone


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2019)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			that will be it, fuuny looking pokey Bungalow

Click to expand...

The caddy shed .....it is bigger than quite a few clubhouses I have visited.

The clubhouse car park was absolutely jammed on Mothers Day.
I later found out that it was a retirement do for an Ayr priest, 520 breakfasts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2019)

68 year old Lady Doon sorting a family laptop windows problem to the astonishment of two younger generations of Dooners.
Baffled the shop techies as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2019)

Some of you may remember a post I put up in random irritations a wee while back about an assault on my brother-in-law whilst he was out having a Christmas drink with work colleagues. Bearing him mind he is one of the quietest, nicest guys you could ever wish to meet it just seemed a mindless, senseless act of extreme violence. Injuries included a a broken jaw, broken cheek bone, broken eye socket, broken nose and a serious knife wound. Several operations later and he's slowly on the mend but struggles to concentrate during conversations and has anxiety issues when out.

Turns out to have not been a random act, the reason behind it being my (adopted) sister, his wife, is not quite Anglo-Saxon white.

A fairly lengthy court case has ended. 3 thugs have been found guilty of GBH and some serious, prolonged witness intimidation. The witness intimidation involved 2 of the thugs forcing their way into a witness's home and holding his wife at knifepoint whilst they explained what would happen to her if he didn't withdraw his statement. They then revisited at a later date, causing a lot of damage to the house and car.

They are now starting a long holiday


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 4, 2019)

Glad to hear your brother is making a comeback Brian. I hope it is a very very long holiday for his attackers


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

An appalling story Brian. Great that they have gone on a long holiday but more important that the witnesses were presumably not frightened enough to withdraw their statements, all credit to them, and more important that your BIL makes a full recovery.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2019)

Brewdog AGM weekend.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Brewdog AGM weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Tactical nuclear penguin!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Tactical nuclear penguin!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ll be near that beer this weekend but thereâ€™s going to be in insane selection anyway.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Brewdog AGM weekend.
		
Click to expand...

When we lived up near Aberdeen, the brewery was about half a mile away. They had a bar in the visitor experience centre.... I may have visited several times.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			When we lived up near Aberdeen, the brewery was about half a mile away. They had a bar in the visitor experience centre.... I may have visited several times.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever do the AGM? Hundreds of beers available, great food and many bands on. Huge day long party!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			When we lived up near Aberdeen, the brewery was about half a mile away. They had a bar in the visitor experience centre.... I may have visited several times a day.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it for you Brian ðŸ˜


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm not really a fan of vandalism, but this made me smile.

The Inverness Shinty Academy  sign having the N in shinty painted out and replaced with an extra T... made me smile anyway, will take my phone tomorrow and get a pic


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Did you ever do the AGM? Hundreds of beers available, great food and many bands on. Huge day long party!
		
Click to expand...

No, but I played golf with several of the early shareholders from the original crowd funding days. There were some wild stories


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			No, but I played golf with several of the early shareholders from the original crowd funding days. There were some wild stories

Click to expand...

Debauchery. Albeit very refined.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 5, 2019)

A cold beer whilst staring out of the train window over the Firth of Forth on a glorious sunny day.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A cold beer whilst staring out of the train window over the Firth of Forth on a glorious sunny day. 

Click to expand...

I had a cold beer sat at a beach bar watching the very blue Med. Only 22* today...


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 5, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I had a cold beer sat at a beach bar watching the very blue Med. Only 22* today...
		
Click to expand...

Auchhhh too warm for me, that. Give me the chill Aberdeen air any day. ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Standing by the patio doors with a cuppa watching blue tits, great tits, goldfinches, pied wagtails, chaffinches and a robin all enjoying the food in the feeders in our two trees. Assuming the blue tits in particular must have young as they were back and forth for ages.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2019)

I've always enjoyed looking out of the window at a pair of tits â€¦..

I'll get my restraining order.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've always enjoyed looking out of the window at a pair of tits â€¦..

I'll get my restraining order.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ–ðŸ–ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ see you when your ban endsðŸ˜£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			ðŸ–ðŸ–ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘‹ see you when your ban endsðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

If only. I wonder if Frag can be bribed?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If only. I wonder if Frag can be bribed?
		
Click to expand...

He certainly seems the sort who'd be easily bribed  - maybe a couple of Cadburys Cream Eggs would do it ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2019)

. I wonder...


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing by the patio doors with a cuppa watching blue tits, great tits, goldfinches, pied wagtails, chaffinches and a robin all enjoying the food in the feeders in our two trees. Assuming the blue tits in particular must have young as they were back and forth for ages.
		
Click to expand...

We get blue tits, great tits, coal tits, the odd willow tit, but my favourites are the long tailed tits. Lovely pink plumage, and they usually come in groups of six to eight.

Watching the birds feeding is much more entertaining than a lot of the tv at the moment.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2019)

richart said:



			We get blue tits, great tits, coal tits, the odd willow tit, but my favourites are the long tailed tits. Lovely pink plumage, and they usually come in groups of six to eight.

Watching the birds feeding is much more entertaining than a lot of the tv at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Are we having a "bird off" ðŸ˜
We have red kites dive bombing our garden most days, absolutely sublime animals they are, so smooth but powerful. 
One grabbed something from the garden right in front of the kitchen window as I was at the sink, incredible sight, I swear it looked me right in the eyes as it swooped around.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2019)

Rupert looking over the garden wall the same way Baldrick did, all you can see are the eyes and top of the head. Baldrick sat for hours looking over the wall like this


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2019)

Daughter talking about coming out on the course for some holes tonight, first time in over a decade or more at a guess. Be great to see her back out there.

Happy days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

HID being nominated for an award at her work. She has not been so happy and so engaged in any job for well over a decade, perhaps nearer 15 years and she's a different person. It is so good to see her being the real her again after years of depression (including self harm) and working too hard for little thanks or return in other jobs. Long may she grow and flourish in this role


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2019)

A couple of days re-roofing a shed and making planters out of recycled wood with my teenage grandson.
71 and 13 year olds working in glorious harmony, passing on skills and knowledge to each other and getting sunburnt.


----------



## DRW (Apr 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Daughter talking about coming out on the course for some holes tonight, first time in over a decade or more at a guess. Be great to see her back out there.

Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Worked out she hadn't been out with me since 2005.

Magically evening last night finished just after 8pm 9 holes, it was great to see her out their. She must have hit at least half a dozen irons shots in the air. She even out drove the wife a couple of times with mishit drivers #potentiallongdrivernot

I am still buzzing this morning over it, hope she keeps coming.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 11, 2019)

Arriving home from work to be greeted by my granddaughter who wanted an extra night's sleepover with grandma and grandad.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2019)

First qualifier of the season tomorrow , point 1 probably .


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 11, 2019)

Brexit Facebook groups.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2019)

richart said:



			We get blue tits, great tits, coal tits, the odd willow tit, but my favourites are the long tailed tits. Lovely pink plumage, and they usually come in groups of six to eight.

Watching the birds feeding is much more entertaining than a lot of the tv at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell I must of been 12 when I last saw a long tailed tit. Believe without the tail it would be the smallest British bird. Me grandad gave me the AA or readers digest book of birds. It was my bible when I used to Bod nest. 
Happy days


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2019)

Off the Mablethorpe tomorrow with the grandkids and Missis T for a week. Gonna be challenging. ðŸ˜


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2019)

Took two of the grandkids up into the hills above Loch Doon today for the first time, they loved it.
We saw the ospreys and a couple of red kites at the end of the walk. 
Fabulous spell of weather here ATM, looks like another 10 days of sunshine in store.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Positive (or should that be negative?) scan result.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Positive (or should that be negative?) scan result. 

Click to expand...

Good news. What's the prognosis going forward then (apart from a second mortgage for the car parking)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. What's the prognosis going forward then (apart from a second mortgage for the car parking)
		
Click to expand...

Golf tomorrow & Sunday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Golf tomorrow & Sunday 

Click to expand...

Good man. Enjoy and expecting good scores


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Cat in contention and the wily old fox Alliss commentating, perfick.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Positive (or should that be negative?) scan result. 

Click to expand...

Was it caused by the thrashing I gave you at pool ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

50% right. Alliss isn't for me anymore (I think he's past his best) but enjoy your evening with him. I wonder how many Masters he has left at 88. Will be a shame when he does call it a day as he has been the voice of golf for so long and was a decent player in his day. However you watch it tonight think we can both agree it's going to be a good nights viewing


----------



## Wolf (Apr 14, 2019)

2 things from me today, 

1. Mrs Wolf sitting on the sofa with one of the little wolf Cubs teaching each other different games and seeing their smiles. 

2. My 8 year old lad asking if he could stay up and have a boys night watching the golf together. I used to do this with my dad so was a proud moment, he didn't make it much past 945pm when he nodded off on sofa, rather than moving him he's now safely tucked in where he fell asleepand tomorrow we're off to the range with his little clubs.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 14, 2019)

Grandson arriving for holiday week with guitar strapped to his back... And, announcing with the broadest of smiles... The amp is stuck on eleven!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger ðŸ˜


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Tiger winning number 15 and the haters clutching at straws...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Tiger winning, Fulham winning, three day working week for the next two weeks and golf every evening after work this week hopefully. Life is good(ish)


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2019)

I will add Tiger as well. I cheered him on all afternoon. Along with keopka and Day who were struggling with the pressure of my Â£2 EW on them. Massive Â£20 win! LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh and I will add, the USA weather forecast. Three balls sent out early to ensure a finnish. They should do this every year.


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Tiger winning number 15 and the haters clutching at straws...

Click to expand...

I actually don't think I know of anyone who hates Woods .................................... do you?


----------



## user2010 (Apr 15, 2019)

Athletic women joggers wearing figure hugging lycra leggings


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have  30 mile commute to work which is mainly through the dorset countryside. During the last few weeks I have been glancing into the fields to see the sheep population slowly growing day by day. Is there anything more cute than a day old lamb? Puts a smile on my face when I see them in the fields.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2019)

Follow on from Saturdays gladdening moments. Youngest 3 all watched Masters with me yesterday thanks to afternoon viewing, and today all asked to go to play golf. So off to Dino adventure golf we went, my boy whose 8 loved it and wants to goto driving range, my 7 year old little gymnast realised she is better at gymnastics ðŸ˜‚ and my youngest she's only 5 taught us all a lesson that we never knew about her she has superb hand eye coordination required absolutely no assistance and could putt the lights out on her first go so much so she wants to in her words "try big person golf like the tiger man in TV"  oh and MRS Wolf wants to have a go at the range to now.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			I actually don't think I know of anyone who hates Woods .................................... do you?
		
Click to expand...

I know plenty that hates Woods with a passion.. Some borderline racism gets sprouted when discussing him. What's you're point?


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2019)

Slime said:



*I actually don't think I know of anyone who hates Woods .................................... do you?*

Click to expand...




triple_bogey said:



			I know plenty that hates Woods with a passion.. Some borderline racism gets sprouted when discussing him.* What's you're point?*

Click to expand...

I think my point is pretty clear.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 16, 2019)

I am definitely one of the people who doesn't like him but simply from what friends and colleagues in the media and on the PGA Tour have told me.   I admire what he has done in coming back and winning the Masters but I would prefer any other player win a tournament that he is in.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 16, 2019)

The new Fosters advert......I'm thinking that's you Kellfire


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2019)

Yesterday I picked up a couple of rib eye steaks from the local butcher. Lots of arm waving and Spanglish but we got there in the end. And after an hour of YouTube vids on how to prepare and cook the steaks I banished HID from the kitchen. WOW! Absolutely perfectly cooked, maybe more by luck than judgement. Proper 'doorstep' chips. Fried onions, mushrooms, tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 17, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The new Fosters advert......I'm thinking that's you Kellfire

Click to expand...

Ha! 

I did laugh at that. Wouldn't drink beer from a jam jar style glass though...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2019)

My parents have come to stay for a few days and today took them to the club as dad was interested in where I play and maybe having a game whilst there here. 

We didn't play today but my heart was hugely gladdened when he went off to the car brought back 2 putters and proceeded to give my oldest boy whose never played one of them and spent 45 minutes giving him a putting lesson and telling him how he taught me and now he wants to teach him. I just sat on one of the benches with my mum watching them both engrossed in each others company full of smiles and admiration for each other. Got some nice little pictures of it to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2019)

Winning the opening of the season competition at my bowls club on an absolutely glorious day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Four hours on a sun kissed course admiring the trees in bud and all the wildlife on show. Forget the crap golf, what a great way to spend some time


----------



## Wilson (Apr 20, 2019)

My daughter doing really well in her swimming lessons, seems to really enjoy them too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 21, 2019)

My dogs Barley and Daisy. I could write this every day as they brighten my life constantly. Lovely walk with them this morning and they're zest for life is so infectious!

Did a short run and was hands on knees in the garden afterwards when I felt a presence and Barley had leaned up against me checking I was ok and offering a recovery "ledge".

Love them to bits


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2019)

Getting a phone call from our older son in Qatar confirming that he, our daughter in law and grandson had safely left Sri Lanka last night. 

Until his call we hadn't been 100% sure so there was a nagging doubt.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2019)

The thought of having a well earned pint after a round and hearing the tales of Chrisd trying to tame the run away bike ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2019)

Early season English asparagus...


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 22, 2019)

Shane Meadows.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Spent the afternoon on the pop with my dad an two guys aged 82 an 77 that I used to do a bit of work for. 

Great fellas with great stories, an absolute pleasure. 

The 82yo necked a full pint on his way out. We all have no excuse ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2019)

My new 3 wood.


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2019)

We are staying up. Repeat over and over.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2019)

richart said:



			We are staying up. Repeat over and over.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you went to bed eventually


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2019)

richart said:



			We are staying up. Repeat over and over.
		
Click to expand...

But if we beat you 8 - 0 on the last  day??




No, you're right, Reading are staying up.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 23, 2019)

I used to always stay up reading.


I'll get my coat.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2019)

Home today after 23 days away at work, looking forward to a dram.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

My son having a colonoscopy and it being 100% clear.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Giving the opposition a good old fashioned 5-0 tonking in yesterdays cup final.
Head is a bit sore today but I can deal with that


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

My youngest wins his cup final 7-1, to end the season winning all games, with a goal difference of over 120 ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 28, 2019)

Although my youngest grandson was on the losing side for his cup final I enjoyed my morning out watching him play...


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Picked some damsons in sept and bottled them in Gin. Sieved it yesterday. Lordy flippin Lordy it's gorgeous. And, Missis T stoned and skinned the Damsons and we had Damson Gin infused Crumble last night it was fit for royalty. Oh bless ya.
Got me Sloe Gin to sieve ASAP and gonna make some jam with the sloes ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Giving the opposition a good old fashioned 5-0 tonking in yesterdays cup final.
Head is a bit sore today but I can deal with that 

Click to expand...

Oh ave seen the piccies, lots of man love in the changing rooms me fink. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2019)

My granddaughter was in the car going trough town when she suddenly yells...there's Auntie S.
Dad says he can't stop the car, GD says no, its not her, she is on that great big poster.
Dad turns the car around and on a huge big billboard is my daughter promoting a Scot Gov/EU business initiative .
Rang my daughter who knew nothing about it, she did some promotion work with her business and the Scot Gov a while ago and they said that they might use some of it.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 29, 2019)

This reply letter to a Cadbury job applicant was in my linkedin feed, quite amusing.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 3, 2019)

Tommy Robinson beimg covered in strawberry milkshake ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2019)

Pete Wishart putting himself up for the Speakers job.

From a brilliant Runrig [Loch Lomond] keyboard player to Speaker of the HoC...â€¦.that will be some book to write.
A couple of decades ago fellow band member Donnie Munro just failed to beat Charles Kennedy as an MP for the Western Isles.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

Rupert encountering his first red squirrel up in the woods behind us.

The little numpty, couldn't work out where it had gone and kept running a round the tree trunk, then tried to climb the tree


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2019)

Cup Final tickets arrived. We are in row 1, behind a goal. ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2019)

Our first UK Agility competition today. So proud of the dogs. Barley won a rosette with a clear round and 3rd place. Daisy had a blast running the course in the order she felt appropriate and flirting outrageously with the judge


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2019)

My dog seeing a pheasant for the first while walking him near our caravan.
He looked totally bewildered by it and then almost shite himself when it made that god awful noise they make


----------



## arnieboy (May 6, 2019)

Brighton sticking it to Arsenal, great result.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2019)

I'll never tire of seeing wallabies roam around my golf course.....


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2019)

There's a fair few wallies who roam it as well


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Vincent Kompany.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Vincent Kompany.
		
Click to expand...

A man amongst men.


----------



## Foxholer (May 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Vincent Kompany.
		
Click to expand...

If he's only going to score 1 goal in a season, it might as well be a special one - and it certainly was!

And against Schmeichel who was STILL the MOTM - and deservingly so (at least (overall) Player of the Match, as Kompany's goal could easily have merited MOTM award, for both quality and effect!)


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Accepted an offer on the flat today ðŸ¤ž


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2019)

Winnie The Pooh


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

A plate covered in chips, baked beans, two fried eggs and twelve fish fingers next to another plate with several slices of bread smothered in Lurpak.
The sandwiches really were the best!

Now for that cup of tea.


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Some of you may remember a post I put up in random irritations a wee while back about an assault on my brother-in-law whilst he was out having a Christmas drink with work colleagues. Bearing him mind he is one of the quietest, nicest guys you could ever wish to meet it just seemed a mindless, senseless act of extreme violence. Injuries included a a broken jaw, broken cheek bone, broken eye socket, broken nose and a serious knife wound. Several operations later and he's slowly on the mend but struggles to concentrate during conversations and has anxiety issues when out.

Turns out to have not been a random act, the reason behind it being my (adopted) sister, his wife, is not quite Anglo-Saxon white.

A fairly lengthy court case has ended. 3 thugs have been found guilty of GBH and some serious, prolonged witness intimidation. The witness intimidation involved 2 of the thugs forcing their way into a witness's home and holding his wife at knifepoint whilst they explained what would happen to her if he didn't withdraw his statement. They then revisited at a later date, causing a lot of damage to the house and car.

They are now starting a long holiday

Click to expand...

"Long holiday..."

The ringleader/drug dealer is out after 1 month, 1 flipping month of a 2 year sentence. The 2 heavies are still inside, but even though there was text message evidence of planning etc, 1 flipping month! A known drug dealer/hard man in the town, which the Police have been trying to take off the streets for years, is back out and the intimidation has already started.

Justice system? Is that really justice?

Certainly doesn't gladden the heart now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 8, 2019)

All the females [three generations] in my close family off to see Hugh Jackman in Glasgow tonight,


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)

Going for a drive in my Wolf, top down, with four generations of my family having a blast.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			All the females [three generations] in my close family off to see Hugh Jackman in Glasgow tonight,
		
Click to expand...

Herself with D-in-L are off to see him in a few weeks...

Can't see the attraction myself...


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Just received my email from Mike H about the TM fitting day at Woburn which includes the chance to play one of the course FOC as part of the prize. Much appreciated GM always wanted to play there so I best do my best not to embarrass myself ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just received my email from Mike H about the TM fitting day at Woburn which includes the chance to play one of the course FOC as part of the prize. Much appreciated GM always wanted to play there so I best do my best not to embarrass myself ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Looks like being a great day - will see you there!


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Me too.  Looks like being a great day - will see you there!
		
Click to expand...

The itinery looks good, start out with a bacon butty and enjoy the day, be good to meet a few faces to


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			"Long holiday..."

The ringleader/drug dealer is out after 1 month, 1 flipping month of a 2 year sentence. The 2 heavies are still inside, but even though there was text message evidence of planning etc, 1 flipping month! A known drug dealer/hard man in the town, which the Police have been trying to take off the streets for years, is back out and the intimidation has already started.

Justice system? Is that really justice?

Certainly doesn't gladden the heart now
		
Click to expand...

 As they say Brian "you really couldn't make it up"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 10, 2019)

Danny Baker getting fired for that racist tweet.   Obnoxious up-his-own-backside yob who got his commupance.    The BBC get enough stick for taking offense where there is none but this was "black and white".


----------



## Dan2501 (May 10, 2019)

Getting tickets to see Ricky Gervais in Manchester on the 21st. So excited for that!


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2019)

Looks like all the rain is falling from the sky before the weekend. Result dry golf this weekend.


----------



## BrianM (May 10, 2019)

Stability completed for another 2 years ðŸ˜€


----------



## MegaSteve (May 10, 2019)

Something quite pleasurable about a simple supper of bangers 'n mash...


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2019)

Having someone compliment me on my chipping and pitching today.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2019)

Dogs - again. Took Daisy to a doggy play session today and it was a joy to watch them all. They were chasing around and swapping pals for fun "chase me chase me" followed by "I'm gonna get ya" and rinse and repeat. Tongues lolling, tails wagging and just full of the joy of being alive - love em


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Dogs - again. Took Daisy to a doggy play session today and it was a joy to watch them all. They were chasing around and swapping pals for fun "chase me chase me" followed by "I'm gonna get ya" and rinse and repeat. Tongues lolling, tails wagging and just full of the joy of being alive - love em 

Click to expand...

I love when my little fella meets his gang in the park and they all chase each other


----------



## anotherdouble (May 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			Having someone compliment me on my chipping and pitching today.
		
Click to expand...

Great news buddy. Been a long time comingðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2019)

Bruce Heller ............................ eyes of a hawk and he takes no prisoners!


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			Having someone compliment me on my chipping and pitching today.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know Steve Wonder was in the country ðŸ˜£


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2019)

Nor did he.


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Great news buddy. Been a long time comingðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Spent 2 hours last week practicing and the same today. My hands are sore and my back is aching but its a technique I feel comfortable with and hopefully I can keep it going


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself with D-in-L are off to see him in a few weeks...

Can't see the attraction myself...
		
Click to expand...

All five of my clan from 9 to 68 years old had a ball.
Tell your folks to watch out for Over the Rainbow on the digereedoo [?]
Some of mine were in tears. [meaningful family song]


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2019)

Watching a rather splendid lady running in the park.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Watching a rather splendid lady running in the park.
		
Click to expand...

And that paints a splendid picture. ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Just booked a nice little break to Italy to take in Bologna, Venice and Florence.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just booked a nice little break to Italy to take in Bologna, Venice and Florence.
		
Click to expand...

Venice is gorgeous, full of tourists. If you get chance, go to Murano and Burano. Glass and Lace islands. Enjoyed Florence as well, bladdered it down when I went. Bologna had some nice places but parts are well industrial. 
Hmm pasta, red wine and Pizza. Enjoy.


----------



## arnieboy (May 13, 2019)

Just got back from the hospital after seeing our new born granddaughter, wow, an incredible experience.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just booked a nice little break to Italy to take in Bologna, Venice and Florence.
		
Click to expand...

Loved Venice, taking the water taxi to the airport was the closest I've ever felt to being Bond. 

We enjoyed the night time Gondola ride too, eye wateringly expensive though.


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Venice is gorgeous, full of tourists. If you get chance, go to Murano and Burano. Glass and Lace islands. Enjoyed Florence as well, bladdered it down when I went. Bologna had some nice places but parts are well industrial. 
Hmm pasta, red wine and Pizza. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Bologna will be our start and end point but a lot of time in Venice and Florence it's looks to be a good trip just me and Mrs Wolf. 


Bazzatron said:



			Loved Venice, taking the water taxi to the airport was the closest I've ever felt to being Bond. 

We enjoyed the night time Gondola ride too, eye wateringly expensive though.
		
Click to expand...

We're planning on doing that to but have been advised I'll need to mortgage the house to do so, but it's got to be experienced though.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Bologna will be our start and end point but a lot of time in Venice and Florence it's looks to be a good trip just me and Mrs Wolf.

We're planning on doing that to but have been advised I'll need to mortgage the house to do so, but it's got to be experienced though.
		
Click to expand...

We paid 80 euros after 7 for about 30mins. Worth it though.


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Loved Venice, taking the water taxi to the airport was the closest I've ever felt to being Bond.

We enjoyed the night time Gondola ride too, eye wateringly expensive though.
		
Click to expand...

 Its impossible to stand on the Rialto Bridge and not see Bond turning into the Grand Canal. Going there in a few weeks time


----------



## bobmac (May 14, 2019)

The weather, gorgeous


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Its impossible to stand on the Rialto Bridge and not see Bond turning into the Grand Canal. Going there in a few weeks time
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re there in Sept, again. Our fav long weekend break.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 14, 2019)

Deleting of Jeremy Kyle... Please!


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Deleting of Jeremy Kyle... Please!
		
Click to expand...

Never seen one, never want to.


----------



## user2010 (May 15, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Deleting of Jeremy Kyle... Please!
		
Click to expand...



Nooooooo! How else am I going to cheer myself up of a morning now? Watching them losers and oxygen thieves was just the job for realising my life is pretty good after all when I'm feeling a bit down.
Maybe the poster who knows somebody with depression should buy them the box sets of Jezza!, cheer them right up that would.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 15, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Nooooooo! How else am I going to cheer myself up of a morning now? Watching them losers and oxygen thieves was just the job for realising my life is pretty good after all when I'm feeling a bit down.
Maybe the poster who knows somebody with depression should buy them the box sets of Jezza!, cheer them right up that would.

Click to expand...

Summing up perfectly why such a show should never have any airtime...


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Deleting of Jeremy Kyle... Please!
		
Click to expand...

If ITV are to be consistent then love island will be cancelled as well


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 16, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Nooooooo! How else am I going to cheer myself up of a morning now? Watching them losers and oxygen thieves was just the job for realising my life is pretty good after all when I'm feeling a bit down.

Click to expand...

It will be the end of the Brexit thread on this forum too by that definition as well.


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2019)

Getting home from golf to find that my granddaughter has stayed awake just so that she can give me a huge hug before going to sleep.

Utterly, utterly priceless.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 16, 2019)

20 week scan today.....itâ€™s a girl. Getting more excited about being a dad.


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2019)

Thanks to a few days of calm warm weather, i'ts starting to look like a carport


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2019)

Nearly time for FA Cup Final day!


----------



## Tongo (May 18, 2019)

Shot 91 at Wellow after work yesterday. Driving was not good but holed some nice putts.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 18, 2019)

Packing my suitcase today. Off to Belek tomorrow for a week of golfing in the sun. 16 ex navy guys, could be a few late nights.


----------



## Hobbit (May 18, 2019)

Today is my first bowling comp. Been playing for 8 weeks, with some surprisingly good results in the club roll-ups, but this is a step up, a pairs Open. No great expectations, only a desire not to embarrass myself too much. Below is the view from the bowling club


----------



## srixon 1 (May 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Today is my first bowling comp. Been playing for 8 weeks, with some surprisingly good results in the club roll-ups, but this is a step up, a pairs Open. No great expectations, only a desire not to embarrass myself too much. Below is the view from the bowling club






Click to expand...

That view puts some golf views to shame. Good luck.


----------



## richart (May 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Today is my first bowling comp. Been playing for 8 weeks, with some surprisingly good results in the club roll-ups, but this is a step up, a pairs Open. No great expectations, only a desire not to embarrass myself too much. Below is the view from the bowling club






Click to expand...

Remember to shout fore.


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2019)

FA Cup Final day. That is all. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2019)

Police Scotland banning the sale of milk shakes near the venue in Edinburgh where Farage's nasty little gang are meeting.

I hope the good folk of Edinburgh don't demonstrate and give Farage a chance to play the victim yet again.
Ignore that horrible little excuse for a human being and starve him of the type of publicity that his 'followers' thrive on.

Rally of 300 Pro Brexit supporters almost fill a quarter of George Square in Glasgow.
Wow that's a lot of folk bussed up from England.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 18, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			20 week scan today.....itâ€™s a girl. Getting more excited about being a dad.
		
Click to expand...

Greatest job you'll ever have.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 18, 2019)

Piece said:



			FA Cup Final day. That is all. ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy pal.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2019)

richart said:



			Remember to shout fore.
		
Click to expand...

This is Hobbit not Cameron ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Packing my suitcase today. Off to Belek tomorrow for a week of golfing in the sun. 16 ex navy guys, could be a few late nights.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of going there in September / October time.
Full report required please!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking of going there in September / October time.
Full report required please!
		
Click to expand...

3rd visit for me and probably won't be my last. If you like golfing on quality courses with the sun on your back it is the place to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

A few months ago a pair of geese had 7 seven chicks and saw them on the 4th hole today and they are almost grown (or look like it) and still all 7 there. Great bit of parenting to stop predators getting them


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A few months ago a pair of geese had 7 seven chicks and saw them on the 4th hole today and they are almost grown (or look like it) and still all 7 there. Great bit of parenting to stop predators getting them
		
Click to expand...

There's a pair of Egyptian gees with six or seven goslings by the lake on our 14th.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Khamelion (May 18, 2019)

A bloody good bourbon


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			A bloody good bourbon
		
Click to expand...

Anyone in particular as I am partial to    a drop of bourbon?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A few months ago a pair of geese had 7 seven chicks and saw them on the 4th hole today and they are almost grown (or look like it) and still all 7 there. Great bit of parenting to stop predators getting them
		
Click to expand...

I expect this will be in the Random Irritation thread by the  end of the year, too many goose turds on the green.


----------



## Khamelion (May 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Anyone in particular as I am partial to    a drop of bourbon?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your price range, so pretty much in order or price from Â£20 to Â£80 a bottle approximately. 

Bulleit Bourbon (Straight Bourbon Orange Label)
Buffalo Trace
Tin Cup
Bulleit Bourbon (Rye Green Label)
Knob Creek Rye
Woodfords Reserve
Woodfords reserve double oak
Eagle Rare
Bulleit Bourbon (10yr old, white label, bought some of this the other day, really really good, nay, tis flaming gorgeous)
Willet Pot Still Bourbon
Hudson Baby Boubon (Can be deemed expensive as it comes in a 500ml bottle not the usual 700ml, but costs the same as a 700ml bottle, tis very good though. You can get 700ml bottles, but the prices then shoots up)
Elijah Craig
Blantons (If you've watched John Wick 2, this is Wicks choice of drink after his fight with the other assassin, the bottle with the horse on the stopper)

What I can remember, obviously there is Jack Daniels Black Label, Jim Beam, both our cats tiddle, that written, Jack Daniels do one called Gentleman Jack which is oak and a JD single barrel again which is not to bad, have yet to try the JD Rye. Jim Beam do Double oak and Devils Cut, which are okay as well.

Makers Mark normal bottle is marmite, love or hate it bourbon, they do other more expensive bottles, but I've yet to try them.


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2019)

Not too keen on JD but a big fan of tin cup and Hudson Bay


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			A bloody good bourbon
		
Click to expand...

Is there such a thing?  Tastes worse than Brussel Sprouts to me.


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2019)

Admiral Lord Nelson was about five foot tall.
His statue on the top of Nelson's column is about fifteen foot tall.









That's a horatio of about 3 to 1.

Well, it certainly made me laugh.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is there such a thing?  Tastes worse than Brussel Sprouts to me. 

Click to expand...

Says the man who likes Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Khamelion (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is there such a thing?  Tastes worse than Brussel Sprouts to me. 

Click to expand...

You've just not tried the right one.


----------



## Khamelion (May 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Says the man who likes Joe Bonamassa 

Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Nowt wrong with Joe Bonamassa
		
Click to expand...

You've just massively gone down in my estimations


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Says the man who likes Joe Bonamassa 

Click to expand...

So what's the problem with Joe Bonamassa...


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So what's the problem with Joe Bonamassa...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting into this one again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

HID providing a great Mediterranean chicken dish for dinner, a home made crumble from our own apples and blackberries and a nice whit from Lidl. Sitting watching the golf fully sated


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

My 7 year old daughter competing in her first ever gymnastics competition and getting 3rd overall for her floor display out of 40 entrants. She's only been doing it since January and absolutely loved it, proud dad moment...


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

Seeing Ricky Gervais perform live for the first time last night in Manchester. Incredibly funny, hard hitting material, classic Gervais stuff. Can't wait to find out how much of it makes it into the Netflix special though, I would imagine not that much of it


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130738744255033345


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)

The benefits of having a wife who works in law, she's sorted out my moan in the Random Irritations thread


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2019)

Sat outside my caravan, beer in hand watching a spitfire and hurricane flying over.
The sound of those engines is awesome


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Sat outside my caravan, beer in hand watching a spitfire and hurricane flying over.
The sound of those engines is awesome
		
Click to expand...

Cannot beat the sound can you


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cannot beat the sound can you
		
Click to expand...

To be fair  we get them virtually every day of the week , we've had them in formation and buzzing round all day, I'm fed up with HID keep hiding in the cupboard under the stairs thinking its 1942 ðŸ˜£


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To be fair  we get them virtually every day of the week , we've had them in formation and buzzing round all day, I'm fed up with HID keep hiding in the cupboard under the stairs thinking its 1942 ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Go put your de-mob suit on and really make it seem real


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2019)

Just back from the pool with the grand daughter... now off to the beach. A week of this might kill me but I'll go down smiling.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 26, 2019)

Being named Vice-Captain with immediate effect so in line for the big chair in November.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Being named Vice-Captain with immediate effect so in line for the big chair in November.
		
Click to expand...

Well done ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Being named Vice-Captain with immediate effect so in line for the big chair in November.
		
Click to expand...

Dear god the lunatics have finally taken over the asylum


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2019)

That let off celebration by the Charlton fans at wembley this afternoon  brought a smile to my face, no better feeling than a winner in the dying seconds.

Armchair season ticket holders would never understand.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That let off celebration by the Charlton fans at wembley this afternoon  brought a smile to my face, no better feeling than a winner in the dying seconds.

*Armchair season ticket holders would never understand.*

Click to expand...

Why's that?


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That let off celebration by the Charlton fans at wembley this afternoon  brought a smile to my face, no better feeling than a winner in the dying seconds.

Armchair season ticket holders would never understand.
		
Click to expand...

Compare it to the Tranmere one, more phones than limbs.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why's that?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty obvious, no?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pretty obvious, no?
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to disagree. You don't have to be there in the stadium to understand it AND feel it...


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pretty obvious, no?
		
Click to expand...

No, could you explain, please?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd have to disagree. You don't have to be there in the stadium to understand it AND feel it...
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. 

Watching football in the comfort of your own home is completely different to going through the highs and lows in a stadium. 

You may well have emotions and passion sitting at home watching but it doesnt and wont ever be comparable to being their in that moment.

With that game specifically, those fans in that ground have gone from being so low watching their team giveaway a own goal to scoring a winner in the final 30 seconds just as they're about to go to extra time. They havent had the benefit of replays, numerous angles of incidents and analysis.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133252827235717120
ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree.

Watching football in the comfort of your own home is completely different to going through the highs and lows in a stadium.

You may well have emotions and passion sitting at home watching but it doesnt and wont ever be comparable to being their in that moment.

With that game specifically, those fans in that ground have gone from being so low watching their team giveaway a own goal to scoring a winner in the final 30 seconds just as they're about to go to extra time. They havent had the benefit of replays, numerous angles of incidents and analysis.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Stuart. Although you can to a degree feel a passion towards your side watching on the TV, the atmosphere and emotion you feel actually being there is a totally different beast, especially as you only get to see incidents once and so it all becomes far more subjective in the stadium. Also that collective feeling when your team scores or wins cannot be replicated at home. You can also see far more at the ground, especially runs off the ball etc. Although I don't get there as often as I can anymore there was always a unique feeling about watching Fulham (usually lose) under the lights in a midweek game


----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2019)

Rolling back the years with the Manics last night. A fantastic gig and theyâ€™ve still got game after all these years.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree.

Watching football in the comfort of your own home is completely different to going through the highs and lows in a stadium.

You may well have emotions and passion sitting at home watching but it doesnt and wont ever be comparable to being their in that moment.

With that game specifically, those fans in that ground have gone from being so low watching their team giveaway a own goal to scoring a winner in the final 30 seconds just as they're about to go to extra time. They havent had the benefit of replays, numerous angles of incidents and analysis.
		
Click to expand...

For sure the intensity is enhanced being there in person but you said an armchair season ticket holder wouldn't UNDERSTAND it...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 29, 2019)

I was one of the 18,555 at Hampden Park to watch Scotland play Jamaica in the last game before the World Cup.
Great night, starting with the Scottish First Minister presenting caps to all the former Internationalists who were previously not given caps.

I really enjoyed the skills shown by both teams in an exciting game resulting in a 3-2 win for Scotland.
No drama kings/cheats/bad attitude/niggly fouls etc that you associate with the mens game.
No swearing/drunk idiots etc in the crowd.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2019)

getting a call saying my new irons have arrived and will be posted out today for delivery tomorrow.
feeling a little sad that my current irons will now need to find a loving home


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Shooting the second lowest score of my life!


----------



## User62651 (May 31, 2019)

Getting my Galaxy Tab S2 back from repairs at Samsung after 2 weeks away. More dependent than I care to admit.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2019)

The St George Cross flags of the English Scots for Independence leading out the AUOB march in Gala.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolâ€¦. 6 X winners of the European cup/Champions League.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 7, 2019)

Just paid this year's council tax, for the full year.... â‚¬110. Water rates are separate @ â‚¬96 for the year, and the bins cost â‚¬72 a year. â‚¬278 for a full year. I was paying that a month in Aberdeen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2019)

https://news.sky.com/video/veterans-make-a-d-day-parachute-jump-11735742

Fantastic, both that the veteran did it & the current Armed Services support it.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

World Superbikes still using grid girls.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			World Superbikes still using grid girls. 

Click to expand...

UFC Octagon girls ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Certain over 75s will pay the TV licence fee from next year. One less freebie for those who donâ€™t need it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Certain over 75s will pay the TV licence fee from next year. One less freebie for those who donâ€™t need it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree that some don't need it. But as for the other pensioners, the minimum wage is.... something we pretty much all agree on.

And the State Pension is Â£9k below the minimum wage, and for those on pension credits and other benefits, they are some of the lowest in Europe. For one of the wealthiest countries in the world the pensions and benefits are one of the worst.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2019)

Baby woodpeckers in the garden being fed by Mum/Dad.
I am desperately hoping they miss the sparrowhawks daily fly pass


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Baby woodpeckers in the garden being fed by Mum/Dad.
I am desperately hoping they miss the sparrowhawks daily fly pass

Click to expand...

Our neighbours had a Starlings nest under their roof tiles at low level adjacent to our side door,with one baby.
   We could hear it chirping then watched it for a week or so,  we could see the chick starting to get brave peeking its  baldy head right out looking for its next feed.
Then one morning it was gone, only trace was some fluffy feathers scattered about on our path, Magpies i presume, sad short circle of life


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 11, 2019)

https://www.crohnsandcolitis.org.uk...e-to-experience-crohns-or-colitis-for-one-day

This app. Great idea for raising awareness for a disease that a lot of people (including myself) suffer with that not that many people know about.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

Mrs dando and myself Watching the misfits in our hotel and being grateful that weâ€™re so perfect


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2019)

Driving into Tesco this morning to do the weekly shop and seeing diesel at 130.9 a litre.
Coming out half an hour later, into the filling station to see the price drop to 126.9
As they say...every little helps


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 15, 2019)

The joy and total relief of getting Lady Doon's CT scan results and, in spite of our growing fears, finding out that she is totally cancer free.


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

Seeing The drunk idiot who did nothing but shout and act like a proper arse round the pool yesterday looking hungover and very pink this morning


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The joy and total relief of getting Lady Doon's CT scan results and, in spite of our growing fears, finding out that she is totally cancer free.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s excellent news


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Just taken the little ones out for a wander as first chance in ages in weather thats not lashing it down. Popped in shop to treat them to a post lunch sweetie, all 3 of them picked one and my 7 year old grabbed an extra one and ran off to the counter with all the sweets, I thought she was being a wee bit cheeky but she pulls out her little purse she keeps her pocket money in and pays the lady for all the sweets for the 3 of them plus the extra one and turns round and says this ones for you daddy I wanted to treat everyone.. Cue big smiles and a quick hug, bless her heart  she can be very mischievous but she has a big heart.

I'll sneak the money back into her money box later, it's the thought that really counts, plus after yesterday stress in the car for hours in traffic with the 3 of them that little gesture has really cheered me up.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

A bar I was at yesterday in Sheffield had a golf simulator set up. That was good for a laugh. I play better after a few beers it seems.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

Just poured a fantastic beer and enjoying it while watching the cricket. Simple pleasures. 

The beer is a pastry IPA basically designed to be like a strawberry pop tart. Brewed with strawberries, cinnamon and all spice. Magic.


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Just poured a fantastic beer and enjoying it while watching the cricket. Simple pleasures.

The beer is a pastry IPA basically designed to be like a strawberry pop tart. Brewed with strawberries, cinnamon and all spice. Magic.
		
Click to expand...

Does it come with a little paper umbrella, whipped cream, a flake and sprinkles?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Does it come with a little paper umbrella, whipped cream, a flake and sprinkles?
		
Click to expand...

I did have a stout a couple of weeks ago that came with a topping that was a slushy version of that beer and a doughnut. The doughnut was filled with a cream flavoured with a mango sour beer. The combination was amazing. 

https://www.instagram.com/northernmonkrefectorymcr/p/Bx7Kr7NF0us/?igshid=1pfi2rm6mn2d5


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Finding a mole wandering across our 15th fairway with crows about to pounce, managing to entice it into a cap and release it into our very heavy rough where ti was fascinating to watch him working to get back underground. No idea what he was doing above ground and wandering about but he's got a second chance


----------



## user2010 (Jun 16, 2019)

New Top Gear.....very enjoyable


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			New Top Gear.....very enjoyable

Click to expand...

I thought it was superb for a first episode. Very encouraging.


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Tom Daley in an advert for the following company;






Oh, the irony ................................. but it did make me chuckle.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Tom Daley in an advert for the following company;






Oh, the irony ................................. but it did make me chuckle. 

Click to expand...

How so? I don't get it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			How so? I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a hilarious joke because fairy is a great jibe to make with the lads down the pub when mocking homosexuals.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2019)

My Fatherâ€™s Day card was entirely written my Daughter, granted, I had to ask the wife what one word was, and the yellow highlighter she used, (because yellow is my favourite colour), made it hard to read, but she was so proud.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s a hilarious joke because fairy is a great jibe to make with the lads down the pub when mocking homosexuals.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right.


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2019)

Landing safely


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			How so? I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure someone will come along and explain.



Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s a hilarious joke because fairy is a great jibe to make with the lads down the pub when mocking homosexuals.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2019)

Getting home from holiday and being greeted by a very excited cockapoo


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140531557427568640
Nom nom.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 17, 2019)

Someone being escorted from our building and sacked.   Because 10 years ago he did everything he could to screw with my career.   I wound up way ahead of him and have just enjoyed watching the whole thing from the window having been tipped off about it.  Karma is a wonderful thing sometimes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Someone being escorted from our building and sacked.   Because 10 years ago he did everything he could to screw with my career.   I wound up way ahead of him and have just enjoyed watching the whole thing from the window having been tipped off about it.  Karma is a wonderful thing sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Come on matey fill the blanks in. Where are you earning a crust these days?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 18, 2019)

Coming soon to a street corner near you.    I'm a male gigolo with an occasional sideline career of putting guru to chrisd.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Coming soon to a street corner near you.    I'm a male gigolo with an occasional sideline career of putting guru to chrisd.
		
Click to expand...

So basically out of work most of the time


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Just been out for a run before heading to the course for the midweek afternoon /evening comp. 

Stopped to admire the Lincolnshire countryside in all its bright green glory,. And saw some deer frolicking about across the Fens and Ducks swimming with their young ducklings floundering. Nature when I was young bored me now I love watching it in all its glory. 

Plus on way back RAF were flying over, I love the sounds of those jets and flying fascinates me even to the point I wonder why I chose the Arm of the Forces I did as a career instead of the RAF. If only I could turn back time.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

The Red Arrows buzzing over my house last weekend.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

A red kite flying about 20 feet over my head.
Man, they're large!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 18, 2019)

Ladies Invitation Day at our place and my old mucker Trina, from my old club, came and played. We did ok and had a proper laugh - sort of sad too as I miss playing with her and not quite found a similar golfing pal (nor has she).


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			A red kite flying about 20 feet over my head.
Man, they're large!
		
Click to expand...

They are
And we get so many around here that people barely notice them


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			They are
And we get so many around here that people barely notice them
		
Click to expand...

We have lots of buzzards and sparrow hawks but kites are fairly new to this area.
The first one arrived last year and I've never seen more than one at a time here, so I've no idea whether we have just one or, maybe, a few.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

We've had loads of kites over the course in the last few years. It's kestrels hovering that seems a newer site. Not sure I'd recognise a buzzard or sparrowhawk although HID swears it was one that came down in the garden and took a small bird feeding on the floor


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			A red kite flying about 20 feet over my head.
Man, they're large!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst stuck in hospital, last year, the ward I was in was on the top floor... The look down to view the red kites circling below was awesome...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			We have lots of buzzards and sparrow hawks but kites are fairly new to this area.
The first one arrived last year and I've never seen more than one at a time here, so I've no idea whether we have just one or, maybe, a few.
		
Click to expand...

We have loads of both kites and Buzzards - the kites started appearing about 2 years ago and now there are loads , lovely to watch , but itâ€™s funny watching them get scared away by the crows. 

If you ever play near Thame - Studley Wood or Harleyford they are as common as pigeons there now and they are that used to golfers they have been seen just perched on top peopleâ€™s trolleys etc


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			We have lots of buzzards and sparrow hawks but kites are fairly new to this area.
The first one arrived last year and I've never seen more than one at a time here, so I've no idea whether we have just one or, maybe, a few.
		
Click to expand...

We have a lot here in Newbury, but my lad played in a footy tournament in Didcot recently and oh my god, how many were there?!! It was like a scene from a hitchcock film!! There must have been 50 of them circling and swooping down, at one point i thought there were going to go for a small dog that was about! Was proper crazy! Beautiful birds to watch though!!

Also saw one have a fight with a rook the other day in mid air! The rook was the aggressor too! didnt see how it ended...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

Tennis players in white...


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

Rooter said:



			We have a lot here in Newbury, but my lad played in a footy tournament in Didcot recently and oh my god, how many were there?!! It was like a scene from a hitchcock film!! There must have been 50 of them circling and swooping down, *at one point i thought there were going to go for a small dog that was about!* Was proper crazy! Beautiful birds to watch though!!

Also saw one have a fight with a rook the other day in mid air! The rook was the aggressor too! didnt see how it ended...
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately for the dog kites don't eat live food, just carrion.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			We have lots of buzzards and sparrow hawks but kites are fairly new to this area.
The first one arrived last year and I've never seen more than one at a time here, so I've no idea whether we have just one or, maybe, a few.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of parrots though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2019)

Just home from agility training and both dogs progressing so well but wow Barley was a superstar on the weaves. The instructor made them more complex in terms of his entry and I thought there was no way he'd do it but he nailed it first time. Proud Labrador Mummy 

He's now snoring loudly!


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Popping into M&S and finding they do Worcester sauce flavour crisps


----------



## BrianM (Jun 22, 2019)

A cracking trip to Tanera Mor, what a beautiful place, had a great day here with the family ðŸ˜€


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 23, 2019)

Great night at the Billy Joel concert, but the Gladden the Heart moment was when he plinky plonked on the piano Rule Britannia, then he started playing it full gusto and the whole stadium started singing, it was like the last night of the proms on steroids! Spine tingling stuff!


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Cauliflower cheeses and fish finger sandwiches.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2019)

The return of Mr Frog (could be Mrs Frog) to our pond... Went AWOL following some work we had done to our terrace... Hopefully his/her partner returns also...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			Cauliflower cheeses and fish finger sandwiches.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds so wrong, I need to try it


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That sounds so wrong, I need to try it 

Click to expand...

Oh, you absolutely must ............................ with thick butter!


----------



## DRW (Jun 23, 2019)

It raining on the day off, result


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Tunnocks Tea Cakes.... Even better finding out nobody in my house except me likes them so that's a box of 12 just for me ðŸ˜Š


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Tunnocks Tea Cakes.... Even better finding out nobody in my house except me likes them so that's a box of 12 just for me ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Made in our local factory Tunnocks Caramel wafer said to the Caramel log i'm off on my holidays , the log asks how long are you a wafer. 
I'll get my coat


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Cauliflower cheeses and fish finger sandwiches.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, is that cauliflower cheese and fish finger sandwiches as 2 separate items, or cauliflower cheese & fish fingers in the same sandwich...


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry, is that cauliflower cheese and fish finger sandwiches as 2 separate items, or cauliflower cheese & fish fingers in the same sandwich...
		
Click to expand...

Oh, very much in the same sandwich ......................................... utterly magnificent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Oh, very much in the same sandwich ......................................... utterly magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

I'll beg to differ, but I will leave it there.


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll beg to differ, but I will leave it there. 

Click to expand...

Hey ho, your loss, buddy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hey ho, your loss, buddy.  

Click to expand...

No loss if it involves cauliflower; well actually it is, itâ€™s a waste of good fish fingers


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2019)

Jenny Falconer.. 

I'm very much enjoying watching her on TV right now l, couldn't even say what the programme is called ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 27, 2019)

Watching Nev on the restorers... Total genius... A real honest artisan...


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Getting home from golf to find that my granddaughter has stayed awake just so she could kiss me goodnight.
Priceless.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 28, 2019)

The Lionesses ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘...


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

last night I drove the hire car Mrs D has got while her car is being repaired so I made sure I pressed every button and changed all the settings before I got out of it.

I am so childish at times.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			last night I drove the hire car Mrs D has got while her car is being repaired so I made sure I pressed every button and changed all the settings before I got out of it.

I am so childish at times.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't leave the radio volume on full did you? You'll get a bruising!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 28, 2019)

Are you going to make this weekendðŸ¤«


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			You didn't leave the radio volume on full did you? You'll get a bruising!
		
Click to expand...

no I forgot to do that


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 28, 2019)

Queuing on the M5 just before the roadworks on Junc 3-2 and guy who had broken down suddenly sprinted from behind the barrier to a car about 5 in front of us and returns with full water bottle


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful drive up the A77 coast road in a setting sun from Stranraer to Ayr last night.
I have never seen NI/Kintyre/Ailsa Craig/Arran so clearly.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

My youngest (5 year old) daughter managed to swim a full 10metres under water yesterday. Considering she's petrified of evening getting her face wet in the bath and until only recently panicked if you so much as let got in the pool this is a massive achievement for her and was so proud of herself as was her Dad. 

Also my oldest daughter (19) coming back today off her first holiday alone with her boyfriend. He's a nice enough lad but I csnt wait to have her back and hear what a good time she's had.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 29, 2019)

I posted recently on random irritation thread that our daughter had lost her motability payments due to her being able to walk around a 10m room......

We had an appointment with her physio whilst our appeal was being hear, we spoke to him to get some honest feed back. We felt she deserved it, but trusted him to say what he felt. He then got us to call our the person responsible for our reassessment whilst there and after a rather short conversation and a week, common sense has been seen and shes been granted what she deserves.

We actually got the letter yesterday, got back from picking her up early as she'd fallen asleep in class due to a hard days effort the day before with a school project.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

The Afghan captain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hearing a mate and his wife finally gave birth to a healthy baby boy after two miscarriages and three rounds of IVF


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2019)

Barley winning 2 rosettes at our 2nd agility competition - winning the full Agility and third in Steeplechase. We had four runs and he had four clears but for some time faults as he was sensible and slowed down in the heat! Daisy had four runs and had fun...if there was a prize for the cutest dog having a blast then it would be hers. So I completed 8 runs and didn't take a wrong turn once


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Barley winning 2 rosettes at our 2nd agility competition - winning the full Agility and third in Steeplechase. We had four runs and he had four clears but for some time faults as he was sensible and slowed down in the heat! Daisy had four runs and had fun...if there was a prize for the cutest dog having a blast then it would be hers. So I completed 8 runs and didn't take a wrong turn once 

View attachment 27623

Click to expand...

Do they give rosettes for owners with agile brains. To do it 8 times in that heat and keep the dogs moving well is a great feat. Well done to you but a big well done to those two


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Barley winning 2 rosettes at our 2nd agility competition - winning the full Agility and third in Steeplechase. We had four runs and he had four clears but for some time faults as he was sensible and slowed down in the heat! Daisy had four runs and had fun...if there was a prize for the cutest dog having a blast then it would be hers. So I completed 8 runs and didn't take a wrong turn once 

View attachment 27623

Click to expand...

I can see a smug look there


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Doggy sitting my mates Labradoodle Milo , what a  beautiful dog with a great nature, but thank God it was only for 1 night.
Sadly our Millie didn't take to kindly his advances, we didn't have a quiet minute all day.
This is Milo when he arrived and this is our knackered Millie after he'd gone


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My youngest (5 year old) daughter managed to swim a full 10metres under water yesterday. Considering she's petrified of evening getting her face wet in the bath and until only recently panicked if you so much as let got in the pool this is a massive achievement for her and was so proud of herself as was her Dad.

Also my oldest daughter (19) coming back today off her first holiday alone with her boyfriend. He's a nice enough lad but I csnt wait to have her back and hear what a good time she's had.
		
Click to expand...

How long did it take you to realise your youngest wasn't drowning


----------



## Wolf (Jun 30, 2019)

It's been a gladdening day, 3 things have made today pretty awesome. 

1. Won my first board comp at the club 
2. Little one after her swimming adventures the other day, managed to 5 full lengths (20m pool) on her back all alone ðŸ˜Š

3. Seeing the Lancaster for the first time flying over the course during our presentation, absolutely stunning sight. 
Wish I'd been quicker with the camera but managed to get these..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It's been a gladdening day, 3 things have made today pretty awesome.

1. Won my first board comp at the club
2. Little one after her swimming adventures the other day, managed to 5 full lengths (20m pool) on her back all alone ðŸ˜Š

3. Seeing the Lancaster for the first time flying over the course during our presentation, absolutely stunning sight.
Wish I'd been quicker with the camera but managed to get these..

View attachment 27629
View attachment 27630

Click to expand...

Not a bad day then. We had it come over Ascot with the Battle of Britain flight on the way to Windsor the other year and the sound it makes is amazing. Along with the Spitfire engine you could just feel the hairs on the neck and the arms stand up


----------



## Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a bad day then. We had it come over Ascot with the Battle of Britain flight on the way to Windsor the other year and the sound it makes is amazing. Along with the Spitfire engine you could just feel the hairs on the neck and the arms stand up
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good day indeed, we get the Spitfires over quite often as we're not far from Coningsby where they're based, absolutely love watching then I become  a kid again and stand there in awe


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 1, 2019)

Iâ€™ve played twice on a course right next to Farnborough air show, noisy but brilliant day. Think the course is closed now.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It's been a gladdening day, 3 things have made today pretty awesome. 

1. Won my first board comp at the club 
2. Little one after her swimming adventures the other day, managed to 5 full lengths (20m pool) on her back all alone ðŸ˜Š

3. Seeing the Lancaster for the first time flying over the course during our presentation, absolutely stunning sight. 
Wish I'd been quicker with the camera but managed to get these.. 

View attachment 27629
View attachment 27630

Click to expand...

My old dad flew Lancasters out of Coningsby.... Got up to Lincolnshire last year to visit the new(ish) Bomber Command Memorial... Thought it was very apt it was set with a view across to the cathedral... As I know, from Dad, that was a view that became very special for aircrew returning from a mission...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Tennis being played in white...

Old school me...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			My old dad flew Lancasters out of Coningsby.... Got up to Lincolnshire last year to visit the new(ish) Bomber Command Memorial... Thought it was very apt it was set with a view across to the cathedral... As I know, from Dad, that was a view that became very special for aircrew returning from a mission...
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome. I haven't visited Bomber Command yet but was thinking of taking my boys there perhaps next weekend when my dad comes up as he loves the RAF especially as his oldest brother was a pilot & his other brother an aircraft tech. 

Looks quite cheap as well so may just take the whole family.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's awesome. I haven't visited Bomber Command yet but was thinking of taking my boys there perhaps next weekend when my dad comes up as he loves the RAF especially as his oldest brother was a pilot & his other brother an aircraft tech.

Looks quite cheap as well so may just take the whole family.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't made it there already... I'd highly recommend a visit to the Aviation Heritage Centre at East Kirkby... Particularly if you can make it on a day they taxy their Lancaster...


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2019)

Magnum, double raspberry.


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Magnum, double raspberry.
		
Click to expand...

No, no.
Magnum Classic.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, no.
Magnum Classic.  

Click to expand...

No no magnum double caramel


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 1, 2019)

Got to be almond followed by mintðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, no.
Magnum Classic.  

Click to expand...

I'm with Slime on this. Why play around when you've got the best version already


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm with Slime on this. Why play around when you've got the best version already
		
Click to expand...

Why do golfers buy new kit or change their swings. Because we seek perfection that cannot be obtained. Except in this case they did improve and its Double CaramelðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2019)

The white Magnum is the pinnacle of Magnums. It will never be beaten.


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2019)

the few messages I received following a post I made yesterday morning


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 2, 2019)

Hitting a shot into a perfect blue sky towards a perfect green green that was all over the flagstick.  It just looked beautiful.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The white Magnum is the pinnacle of Magnums. It will never be beaten.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish.... praline is the king of Magnums ... fact


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hitting a shot into a perfect blue sky towards a perfect green green that was all over the flagstick.  It just looked beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Until you realise you under clubbed and its heading to the pond short of the green


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 2, 2019)

You might hit shots like that - I don't.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Picking up the two dogs from the kennels this morning, tails wagging the dogs


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Picking up the two dogs from the kennels this morning, tails wagging the dogs

Click to expand...

my little bundle of fur was so excited when I pulled up last night. 
his tail was wagging so much I'm surprised he didn't take off!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Until you realise you under clubbed and its heading to the pond short of the green
		
Click to expand...

Or in my case on Saturday over clubbing, one went out of bounds, two others into  hazards past where I was aiming ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## GB72 (Jul 2, 2019)

Having sadly lost my 19 year old cat, collecting my new kitten on Friday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You might hit shots like that - I don't.
		
Click to expand...

True, You shank them or simply cast your club into the lake like excalibur


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 3, 2019)

Booking tickets for our first Europa league tie


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got back from a lovely run in the sun to a confirmation email that my youngest boy has qualified as a fastest runner up for an under 15s Karting GP race meeting down in Kent this weekend. Only 15 spots were available for the race with over 190 entrants at various tacks around the country trying to qualify he is in thanks to his lap timings being so much faster than other runner up placings. (14 race winners automatic + fastet runner up overall from the 14 qualifying race)  icing in the cake is he is only 8 years old and the youngest in class by 4 years for this race, plus its at the track he started on as a 6 year old, has won there everytime he has raced short track, long track and enduro. Can't wait till he gets home from school to tell him. ðŸ˜Š

Means no golf this weekend for me but it'll be worth it seeing him race.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Couldn't resist uploading this part of his qualifying race he's so quick out of corners for his age and size. Only part I could get on camera as it was a fast race and we go as close to final bend as possible


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just got back from a lovely run in the sun to a confirmation email that my youngest boy has qualified as a fastest runner up for an under 15s Karting GP race meeting down in Kent this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I wish him the very best, let us know how it pans out.


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Handicap cut from 17 to 15, the lowest I've ever been!
Putting it to the test at Puttenham tomorrow.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			I wish him the very best, let us know how it pans out. 

Click to expand...

I'll keep you updated. He's gone to bed very happy this evening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The white Magnum is the pinnacle of Magnums. It will never be beaten.
		
Click to expand...

The honeycomb one was a clear winner but  itâ€™s currently being challenged by cookies and cream ðŸ˜€


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The honeycomb one was a clear winner but  itâ€™s currently being challenged by cookies and cream ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil but white is the one!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2019)

Being one down with two to play in a club match and then holing a bunker shot for a birdie to win the 17th and then making a miracle sand save on the 18th to win that as well.    The two guys we were playing were just distraught.


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sorry Phil but white is the one!
		
Click to expand...

No. Double Raspberry as I said in my earlier post.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The honeycomb one was a clear winner but  itâ€™s currently being challenged by cookies and cream ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, good shout. I've not had either of those, but the honeycomb one does sound pretty amazing. Will definitely be giving that one a go


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 5, 2019)

Coming home from work,firing up the bbq,cracking open a bottle of Estrella & listening to some OCS ðŸ‘Œ

Love summer


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			No. Double Raspberry as I said in my earlier post. 

Click to expand...

Herself advises whilst Double Raspberry is good Rocky Road tops the lot...
She's only ever found them in Oz never seen them up here...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2019)

Discovering that Walkers Sensations Balsamic Vinegar and Caremilsed Onion taste exactly like the old Smith's Pickled Onion crisps.


----------



## Piece (Jul 5, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself advises whilst Double Raspberry is good Rocky Road tops the lot...
She's only ever found them in Oz never seen them up here...
		
Click to expand...

Sold out of Double Raspberry ðŸ˜•. All they had was a vegan Magnum. ðŸ¤”. No thanks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			Sold out of Double Raspberry ðŸ˜•. All they had was a vegan Magnum. ðŸ¤”. No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

That is a huge irritation of the day!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 5, 2019)

Beef jerky.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 6, 2019)

Winning 5 dozen limited edition open championship Titleist Pro V1â€™s ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 6, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Winning 5 dozen limited edition open championship Titleist Pro V1â€™s ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Soon to be found on a course near you


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2019)

Sat outside the caravan and having a low level flyover by a Lancaster and Dakota


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Just back from my little lads GO Kart grand prix race day. They ended up splitting it into 2 races of 12 laps due to temperatures and risk of kids overheating with all the safety gear and helmets.

Needless to say proud of the little fella he had 2 podiums with 2nd and a 3rd place, also had fastest lap times in both races. In his first race he was started in last place in grid because of the previous race qualifications but that's the one he came through to a 2nd place finish. The other race just got pipped by a bit more experience.

Were off for a celebratory bit of grub of his choice. Happy dad because got a happy kid.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 6, 2019)

Took a trip out to Cowdray Park to watch some Gold Cup polo today. Once one looks past the inevitable stereotypes and prejudices attached to the sport one finds that there is plenty to enjoy: out in the countryside, sunny weather, horses in full flight, great entertainment and all for a tenner for me and Mrs T as we enjoyed watching two of the sport's best players in action to boot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just back from my little lads GO Kart grand prix race day. They ended up splitting it into 2 races of 12 laps due to temperatures and risk of kids overheating with all the safety gear and helmets.

Needless to say proud of the little fella he had 2 podiums with 2nd and a 3rd place, also had fastest lap times in both races. In his first race he was started in last place in grid because of the previous race qualifications but that's the one he came through to a 2nd place finish. The other race just got pipped by a bit more experience.

Were off for a celebratory bit of grub of his choice. Happy dad because got a happy kid.
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous. What a little fighter


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 6, 2019)

Getting back Â£58M for Morata


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Locking things up and going to bed to find the dog as always instead of in his bed, he's lying outside the kids bedroom doors as he does every night from the moment they go to bed till the moment they get up just incase they need someone, something or protection.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

Catching and releasing a 4Â½lb sea bass just as the sun was slipping over the horizon.
My first fishing trip for about 30 years.
Nine mackerel and five bass on an idyllic evening off Portland Bill.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Catching and releasing a 4Â½lb sea bass just as the sun was slipping over the horizon.
My first fishing trip for about 30 years.
Nine mackerel and five bass on an idyllic evening off Portland Bill.
		
Click to expand...

They'll make for some fine eating...


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			They'll make for some fine eating...
		
Click to expand...

My mate kept some of the mackerel for bait, but the sea bass were all released, sorry.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			My mate kept some of the mackerel for bait, but the sea bass were all released, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a good opportunity missed... My old mum saw her days out by the sea... One of her neighbours worked a day boat and kept her well supplied with fresh fish... When visiting it was an absolute treat when he left a freshly caught sea bass for my supper... No fancy cooking needed the freshness of the fish guaranteed all the flavour...


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Seems a good opportunity missed... My old mum saw her days out by the sea... One of her neighbours worked a day boat and kept her well supplied with fresh fish... When visiting it was an absolute treat when he left a freshly caught sea bass for my supper... No fancy cooking needed the freshness of the fish guaranteed all the flavour...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, they are beautiful to eat and, to my mind, equally beautiful to catch and then watch swimming back to the depths.
If we'd had cooking facilities I'd have opted for a fresh grilled mackerel sandwich!


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2019)

Getting a puncture repaired on the car for Â£1


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Rammstein putting on one of the best shows Iâ€™ve ever been at tonight. Anthem after anthem with amazing pyrotechnics and the crowd hanging off every line.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Currently sat upstairs in the bar at Cantillon sipping a 2018 Saint Lamvinus. ðŸ‘ŒðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Yaxley-Lennon getting put away again. Good day, just a shame it's not for longer.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

Woman not changing out of their Lycra Gym gear to go to the Supermarket after a work out


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Woman not changing out of their Lycra Gym gear to go to the Supermarket after a work out

Click to expand...

Benefits of running a gym as well trust me ðŸ˜‰


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2019)

Jason Roy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

Having two sisters living in Australia both married to die-hard sports fans and me posting a ton of pictures on social media about the cricket World Cup win.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Automated airport security and bag drops.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

My 7 year old daughter come back to a rude kid at gymnastics this evening.

Little girl the same age but lot bigger said to her why are you so short! Her reply "I don't know ask my mummy & daddy they made me. Should I ask yours why you're so mean" ðŸ˜‚

Literally laughed, looked at the other kids parents who promptly apologised for their daughters behaviour and had words with her. That child of mine has never ever cried at a bully she's always had  come back either physical or with a quip. She's even the one who stands up for her big brother ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2019)

Just back from a throughly enjoyable afternoon at the Woodhall Spa 1940s weekend.

Had a great walk round village, watch the Lancaster fly over head barely above tree level, saw some beautiful old cars and motorbikes, kids and Mrs thoroughly enjoyed it to even made me wanna sign up again ðŸ˜‚

Then as we're we setting off the rest off the BBMF flew over.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

Shiny new bikes. Added a scrummy Specialized hybrid to my little collection and so far have loved riding it despite not being bike fit. Feels good to get a better balance between golf and other hobbies and the new bike might just achieve that.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2019)

.... lots of very bitter Indian Fans fans on the SM cricket sites


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

7 hedgehogs in the garden at once including two very small ones that are sticking to mum like glue. Fascinating watching them eat and the odd huffing match


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2019)

Listening to Eoin Morgan being interviewed this morning brought back a memory of 50+ years... Me running onto the pitch at Highbury to get the autograph of Arsenal and England centre forward Joe Baker... To be responded too  in the broadest of Scottish accents... George Eastham, standing nearby, noted "you look a little shocked lad"... I was!


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Rich Beem ............................... pure class.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Not sure it gladdened the heart but it made me smile. Three yr old grandaughter shouting to the four year old next door over the fence " Madison am going for a poo".


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Discovering that Walkers Sensations Balsamic Vinegar and Caremilsed Onion taste exactly like the old Smith's Pickled Onion crisps.
		
Click to expand...

I just discovered Walkers Sensations- Thai sweet chilli,


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			7 hedgehogs in the garden at once including two very small ones that are sticking to mum like glue. Fascinating watching them eat and the odd huffing match
		
Click to expand...

Is that called a Prickle of Hedgehogs, same  name as  a group of Porcupines ?


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

I thought it was an array of hedgehogs, maybe it's changed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

Don't care what they are called collectively but fascinating to see them. You can really see a hierarchy and a lone male who seems to bully all the others. I'm finding something very therapeutic watching them each night


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2019)

Watching a pair of squirrels chase each other round and up a tree on the 17th today. They were on one hell of a roller coaster ride and couldn't quite decide if it was a fight or mating ritual!


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

Mrs Slime loving the car I bought her, in a hurry, to replace the one that was written off a few days ago!
Aaaaaaaaaaaand relax.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like a couple of the hedgehogs were trying to get it on last night. A big one and a smaller one (assuming male and female) and lots of huffing and posturing and pushing. Didn't look like a fight and was going on for over an hour before they both slipped under the fence


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like a couple of the hedgehogs were trying to get it on last night. A big one and a smaller one (assuming male and female) and lots of huffing and posturing and pushing. Didn't look like a fight and was going on for over an hour before they both slipped under the fence
		
Click to expand...

Pervert , dogging hedgehogs


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2019)

Can you film this and put it up on YouTube?     One of our guys filmed a couple of ducks going at it on our 14th green a couple of years back and it was passed around most of the male membership.   Which may say more about the male membership than anything else.

Someone else can do the prick gag with the hedgehogs though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2019)

Getting in touch with some long lost family in Australia via Facebook and hopefully planning a visit when I'm working there soon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Getting in touch with some long lost family in Australia via Facebook and hopefully planning a visit when I'm working there soon.
		
Click to expand...

They're going to be disappointed when they meet you in real lifeðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			They're going to be disappointed when they meet you in real lifeðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I know ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2019)

On my eastern estate at Loch Doon watching an osprey chick take it's first flight. 

Eight weeks from now it will fly alone all the way to Africa.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2019)

walking back from the opticians in town today and passing lots of Tourists kitted out in the Full Kilt regalia, complete with tam 'o shanter and Trainers


----------



## Twire (Jul 18, 2019)

Thread tidied,

Come on lads, this is a golf forum.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

Apologies for my part in all of that, no offence was meant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Twire said:



			Thread tidied,

Come on lads, this is a golf forum.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf itâ€™s in the Out of bounds section ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Twire (Jul 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf itâ€™s in the Out of bounds section ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to have a read of the rules fella if you think that type of talk is ok for this forum.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Farage complaining the about the narrow margin of 52% victory of the new EU president.... oh the irony


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2019)

Dame Laura in the commentary booth...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2019)

Successfully fitting a wireless computer on my new bike. That is a huge achievement for one as cack-handed and mechanically-inept as me!


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2019)

Ordered a basic car stereo from Halfords. Went to collect but couldnâ€™t fulfil order. ðŸ˜•. They offer a free upgrade to the next model, 60 notes more expensive. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

when you see post on here from the Fun sponge Crying about playing the post to the poster and sly digs when you do exactly the same every chance they get


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Twire said:



			Thread tidied,

Come on lads, this is a golf forum.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, you deleted my post in here that was actually about golf??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			when you see post on here from the Fun sponge Crying about playing the post to the poster and sly digs when you do exactly the same every chance they get

Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t you be out practicing before you big as you have to give out a load of shots in your Handicap KO - donâ€™t want you crying like a girl if you lose


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shouldnâ€™t you be out practicing before you big as you have to give out a load of shots in your Handicap KO - donâ€™t want you crying like a girl if you lose
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shouldnâ€™t you be out practicing before you big as you have to give out a load of shots in your Handicap KO - donâ€™t want you crying like a girl if you lose
		
Click to expand...

only one cry baby on here silly Philly itrs' you keep crying about play the post not the poster

and don't worry if i lose and get beaten i will be posting about it in I played today.... unlike you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shouldnâ€™t you be out practicing before you big as you have to give out a load of shots in your Handicap KO - donâ€™t want you crying like a girl if you lose
		
Click to expand...

Blimey check her out ^^^^

Meeeeoooowww ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only one cry baby on here silly Philly itrs' you keep crying about play the post not the poster

and don't worry if i lose and get beaten i will be posting about it in I played today.... unlike you

Click to expand...

Like a broken record obsessed about what I put on the played today thread  ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2019)

The town had a visit from the DVLA Clamping team today.......
I must have seen 20+ cars clamped as untaxed vehicles.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Celebrating the daughter having her first wee on the potty ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Celebrating the daughter having her first wee on the potty ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

My last one was mostly on the floor.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Seeing my 4 daughters today in their Bridesmaid dresses for their final fitting.. Massive smile and excised myself from the room as I'd got a bit of dust in my eye..


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2019)

Rattled out 6k this morning, beautiful day in the Highlands.
Always finds it sets me up better for the day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151940655830069248
Thatâ€™s a very tidy swing.


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Playing 18 holes without a single duffed chip or pitch.
That's a first!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2019)

The delightful 18 year old opponent I beat in my County match today. Lovely company and a cracking golfer. Happy to win, but wouldn't have felt so bad if I lost as it was played in a very sporting manner.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Took the littlest ones to Cranwell Aviation heritage center today. Not much there tbh but the kids made the most of it there playing on the flight simulator, learning how air drops work and talked me into a couple little RAF toy planes. As a result littlest one says when she's a big girl she wants to be an RAF lady we'll see how long that lasts ðŸ˜‚

For now we have a tent built of blankets and pillows in the front room watching Disney films with the rain coming down outside.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2019)

Listening to Sir Nick in the commentary booth earlier...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 20, 2019)

Sharing fantastic beer with friends so that a leaving do isnâ€™t too sad. â¤ï¸


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2019)

Going food shopping by myself which has caused Mrs D a random irritation as thereâ€™s not much room in the caravan for the stuff Iâ€™ve bought


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Finding out a very good friend has got engaged. He lost his first wife to cancer about 7 years ago and really lost the plot big time and it was touch and go he'd actually get to 50 himself. Seems a different man now and his new lady who I met for the first time today seems a great match for him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

The Sunningdale curse continues, last visit my eldest broke her ankle whilst we were finishing at NEW Zealand course.

Today After a bad few hours the hospital have discharged my eldest. Collapsed this afternoon at a family do.

Appears to have just fainted, but freaked me out I don't mind admitting!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The Sunningdale course continues, last visit my eldest broke her ankle whilst we were finishing at NEW Zealand course.

Today After a bad few hours the hospital have discharged my eldest. Collapsed this afternoon at a family do.

Appears to have just fainted, but freaked me out I don't mind admitting!
		
Click to expand...

Glad all ok though Dave


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2019)

Sky's coverage of the Open.  Take a bow guys.   You were magnificent.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sky's coverage of the Open.  Take a bow guys.   You were magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

The follow up show on the BBC later will no doubt feel like you're walking through treacle.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2019)

Itâ€™s good to see that the new Lib Dem leader wants to do whatâ€™s best for the country and is willing to enact democracy by supporting a second referendum to allow the public to decide now that we have a much more clear picture of the shambles that Brexit is proving to be and the negative impact itâ€™s having on the economy and society.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2019)

Number 2 daughter. A single mother who, as her daughter is now a bit older(9), has decided she needs to get a better job. She now has 3 jobs, spanning 6 full days, which will become one full-time job at the local school in Sept. A very proud dad.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Lovely day out in Bakewell with Missis Tash. Could watch them trout in the river for hours. Missis T been to the gym tonight so are pigged out with a hot homity pie and a mahoosive vanilla slice. Happy days.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 25, 2019)

Watching the golf from Lytham... Sadly no Alliss doing the commentary but Ken is ðŸ‘...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2019)

Air con in the hotel room, I've never been as glad to be freezing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 25, 2019)

Jelly and ice cream for afters... On what has been a hot and sticky day...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

A very chilled day. Nine holes very early and then done nothing but sit in the garden and watch the cricket


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 26, 2019)

Being a whole lot more cooler and less humid...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Good customer service from....wait for it.....
GoKart!!!
At Sunningdale, my trolley tipped over on a slope and the GPS holder took the brunt of the fall.
I tried glueing it but it wasn't happening and on Friday it died altogether.
Got home from golf and work about 2.30/3pm, ordered a new one with a quoted delivery of 3-5 days.
Guess what turned up at 9.30 today....
Well done GoKart


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2019)

We have taken in a lovely stray tom cat (although our current antisocial little a-hole cat isn't too happy), he's been coming around for a couple of weeks, obviously infested with fleas and all sorts and with facial wounds that looked angry.
Today we decided to do something about it and lured him in to a carry box, got him to the vet. Antibiotics, flea treatment and pain meds later he is now acclimatising to our house (and the a-hole cat) and looks like he will be on the mend soon. 
Although he is very thin, he still weighed in at 5.3Kgs and we are feeding him up and giving him a warm and dry home forever.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			We have taken in a lovely stray tom cat (although our current antisocial little a-hole cat isn't too happy), he's been coming around for a couple of weeks, obviously infested with fleas and all sorts and with facial wounds that looked angry.
Today we decided to do something about it and lured him in to a carry box, got him to the vet. Antibiotics, flea treatment and pain meds later he is now acclimatising to our house (and the a-hole cat) and looks like he will be on the mend soon.
Although he is very thin, he still weighed in at 5.3Kgs and we are feeding him up and giving him a warm and dry home forever.
		
Click to expand...

We had a little stray cat adopt us when we first moved into our current house. Took months to get her to come into the house, preferring to live in a box in the shed. Gave us 15 years of love and joy. We still miss her, but have some great memories that tied in with our daughters younger years.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			We had a little stray cat adopt us when we first moved into our current house. Took months to get her to come into the house, preferring to live in a box in the shed. Gave us 15 years of love and joy. We still miss her, but have some great memories that tied in with our daughters younger years.
		
Click to expand...

We reckon he is only 2 or 3 years old so hopefully he has a long and happy life ahead of him. 
Such a great nature he has, got him to the vets and she got him on the scales to weigh him, he curled up and fell asleep. Even when she injected him with antibiotics and painkillers he was still zonked. 
We have given him the name Dibble, our other cat it called Benni (yep. Top Cat theme) currently digging in ot his 3rd pouch of food this afternoon, vet said just to give him food until he won't eat any more to help him weight gain.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			We reckon he is only 2 or 3 years old so hopefully he has a long and happy life ahead of him.
Such a great nature he has, got him to the vets and she got him on the scales to weigh him, he curled up and fell asleep. Even when she injected him with antibiotics and painkillers he was still zonked.
We have given him the name Dibble, our other cat it called Benni (yep. Top Cat theme) currently digging in ot his 3rd pouch of food this afternoon, vet said just to give him food until he won't eat any more to help him weight gain.
		
Click to expand...

We had a second cat adopt us, who had lived with one of our neighbours. Decided it didnâ€™t want to live with their dog.
Monty was almost identical, all black, to Billie. Lucky to have him for seven years, but sadly lost him two years ago.

We now have a little terror coming round, thinking it can move in. Very cute, but she is not moving in !!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			We had a second cat adopt us, who had lived with one of our neighbours. Decided it didnâ€™t want to live with their dog.
Monty was almost identical, all black, to Billie. Lucky to have him for seven years, but sadly lost him two years ago.

We now have a little terror coming round, thinking it can move in. Very cute, but she is not moving in !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we are done at the two, if we adopted any more Benni would up sticks. She isn't a cat cat, mind you she isn't a people cat either. Bengals are a bit funny. 

Its like cat city round here though, two houses that back on to us share 7 cats between them. Think it's one of those that Dibble has been fighting with, maybe tried to steal their food. He will have his own from now on so won't need to steal.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I think we are done at the two, if we adopted any more Benni would up sticks. She isn't a cat cat, mind you she isn't a people cat either. Bengals are a bit funny.

Its like cat city round here though, two houses that back on to us share 7 cats between them. Think it's one of those that Dibble has been fighting with, maybe tried to steal their food. He will have his own from now on so won't need to steal.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely sounds like a keeper ! All the best with Dibble. Hope he doesnâ€™t find out he is named after a policeman.


----------



## Pro Zach (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			We had a second cat adopt us, who had lived with one of our neighbours. Decided it didnâ€™t want to live with their dog.
Monty was almost identical, all black, to Billie. Lucky to have him for seven years, but sadly lost him two years ago.

We now have a little terror coming round, thinking it can move in. Very cute, but she is not moving in !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course she is. Cats are like the Borg...resistance is futile.


----------



## Pro Zach (Jul 27, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I think we are done at the two, if we adopted any more Benni would up sticks. She isn't a cat cat, mind you she isn't a people cat either. Bengals are a bit funny.

Its like cat city round here though, two houses that back on to us share 7 cats between them. Think it's one of those that Dibble has been fighting with, maybe tried to steal their food. He will have his own from now on so won't need to steal.
		
Click to expand...

Feed and care for a dog and the think you are a God. Feed and care for a cat and they think they are a God.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A very chilled day. Nine holes very early and then done nothing but sit in the garden and watch the cricket
		
Click to expand...

You must have a massive garden?


----------



## user2010 (Jul 28, 2019)

Zombieland 2 coming soon.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			You must have a massive garden? 

Click to expand...

Chap I played tennis with, lived in an old cricket pavilion and his garden was the field. Perhaps Homer has something similar.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 29, 2019)

The village butcher sneaking in an extra bit of steak, found when I unwrapped the paper around the meat prior to cooking. He probably took pity on me for my lousy Spanish...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 29, 2019)

10 months of Sky Sports on Now TV for Â£199 saving me Â£140 for the term compared with the deal I had with TalkTalk, and now I get the sport in HD. Tidy.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2019)

Loving every minute of the British Speedway Championship this evening...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Just spent an interesting afternoon with my youngest boy at Battle of Britain Memorial Flight at Coningsby. He's really getting into all things RAF so we had the full tour, learnt a fair bit and now have a couple of models to build and paint with him.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 31, 2019)

Boris is prime minister and will get a no deal brexit, my club have issued a mandate that shorts must be no longer than 11 inches and must be worn with long white socks and to cap it all Christmas is must around the corner and shops are stocking up. Wow itâ€™s great to be aliveðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-49131973

Red deer stags sporting their new antlers cooling off at Lochcarron


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

Owner of Reading has given all supporters free coach travel to 15 furthest away 'away' games. Might even get to the Riverside.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			Owner of Reading has given all supporters free coach travel to 15 furthest away 'away' games. Might even get to the Riverside.

Click to expand...


Would you lower yourself to the "loser cruiser"?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			Owner of Reading has given all supporters free coach travel to 15 furthest away 'away' games. Might even get to the Riverside.

Click to expand...

Long way to watch a 3-0 home win


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Would you lower yourself to the "loser cruiser"? 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Long way to watch a 3-0 home win
		
Click to expand...

That's two for the 14th tee at Tandridge. Take climbing boots and ropes guys.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 1, 2019)

43 years of a happy union being celebrated...


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

richart said:



			Owner of Reading has given all supporters free coach travel to 15 furthest away 'away' games. Might even get to the Riverside.

Click to expand...

Commendable. Although watching supporters cars steam past you on the slow coach gets frustrating knowing you could be travelling twice as fast!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 1, 2019)

I found out how to type using my voice, brilliant.
The trouble is it doesn't always wink work


----------



## BrianM (Aug 1, 2019)

Lovely day at Inverewe gardens and Gairloch museum.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Arrived home to find my 2 youngest girls had made cakes.  Littlest had made a special one for daddy all proud when she went to give it to me in the kitchen and she promptly dropped it on the floor bless her floods of tears followed. So Daddy picked it up gave it a little blow it and eat it anyway told her it was the best cake ever. Eating that floor covered cake made her beam with a big smile and washed away the tears. So it was worth eating for that alone.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 2, 2019)

Watching members of our military and emergency services working their socks off to save the day at Whaley Bridge...

Here's hoping for complete success...


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 2, 2019)

The office do-gooder getting stung, on what I can only assume was his nipple, trying to usher an agitated wasp out of the window.

This morning a wasp had got in our office and was busy scaring/annoying people (depending on their disposition). Numerous attempts to swat it failed. A colleague contacted the maintenance team who borrowed him an aerosol to sort out the aggressive so and so. At this point the do-gooder got involved, refusing to allow the wasp to be sprayed to death and attempted to waft it out of the window.

Cue a lot of noise and commotion, blinds being fully opened and several attempts to free it failing. The whole floor was now watching. I don't know how it happened, but one of the wafts caught the wasp on the downswing, pushing it directly into the do-gooder. On contact the wasp stung him through his shirt, causing what can only be described as a squeal to come from his mouth. Genuinely one of the funniest things I have ever seen.

We had a SLT meeting 9-10,  throughout which the do-gooder was clutching his left breast as if mid heart attack. I had to excuse myself as me and another colleague made eye contact and I couldn't hold it together.

After the stinging, the wasp met it's demise via a sharp dink with a sink strainer thing, after it landed on the fruit bowl.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Arrived home to find my 2 youngest girls had made cakes.  Littlest had made a special one for daddy all proud when she went to give it to me in the kitchen and she promptly dropped it on the floor bless her floods of tears followed. So Daddy picked it up gave it a little blow it and eat it anyway told her it was the best cake ever. Eating that floor covered cake made her beam with a big smile and washed away the tears. So it was worth eating for that alone.
		
Click to expand...

5 second rule must have applied


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2019)

Another amazing performance by my boy Barley at yesterday's agility competition. Three runs, three clears, three rosettes and promoted to the next level in only his 3rd ever competition (and mine)! A 9 year old Lab sticking it to the young collies. So proud of him although he thinks rosettes are not to be trusted and possibly bitten!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2019)

The acceptance speech from Ms Shibuno at Woburn...

Also great to see so many spectators lining the fairways...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2019)

Ms Shibuno full stop. Plays freely, quickly (relatively) and with a huge smile...hope she never changes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ms Shibuno full stop. Plays freely, quickly (relatively) and with a huge smile...hope she never changes.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Very refreshing to watch


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Some putt to win too. Banged it in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Another amazing performance by my boy Barley at yesterday's agility competition. Three runs, three clears, three rosettes and promoted to the next level in only his 3rd ever competition (and mine)! A 9 year old Lab sticking it to the young collies. So proud of him although he thinks rosettes are not to be trusted and possibly bitten!!

View attachment 27887

Click to expand...

Great effort Barley (ably assisted of course)


----------



## GaryK (Aug 4, 2019)

What a thoroughly fantastic and lovely young lady.
This week has been a fabulous advert for womens golf.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2019)

GaryK said:



			What a thoroughly fantastic and lovely young lady.
This week has been a fabulous advert for womens golf.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
I think we can all learn something from her on-course demeanour.
I think a lot of golf fans fell in love with her today, I know I did.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2019)

Apparently, when she was waiting to play her approach to 18 and she said to her coach/caddy " if I shank this it will be embarrassing"
On the 72nd hole of her first Major needing a birdie to win...
The Lady has Steel ones!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 6, 2019)

Had a great lads day yesterday at The Tank Museum at Bovington with my 2 sons (mum stayed at home) incredibly interesting, too much to see in one day really but we did our best. Great value too, Â£13 for adults and Â£8.50 for under 16s. Price of entry gives you a year pass as well.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2019)

Yum yum

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/295189532


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

Had a great day bowling. Just loaded up the cool box and off for a swim... living the dream.


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Yum yum

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/295189532

Click to expand...

No, Bob, you're just wrong!
It's this that you want,


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, Bob, you're just wrong!
It's this that you want,






Click to expand...

Almost right. The white choc ones are better


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Another amazing performance by my boy Barley at yesterday's agility competition. Three runs, three clears, three rosettes and promoted to the next level in only his 3rd ever competition (and mine)! A 9 year old Lab sticking it to the young collies. So proud of him although he thinks rosettes are not to be trusted and possibly bitten!!

View attachment 27887

Click to expand...

And a very handsome lad he is as well!


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 6, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Yum yum

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/295189532

Click to expand...

The double raspberry ones are lush!!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2019)

Patster1969 said:



			The double raspberry ones are lush!!
		
Click to expand...

And half price in Tesco


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2019)

winners


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Philistines , all chocolate should be a dark chocolate brown.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Philistines , all chocolate should be a dark chocolate brown.

Click to expand...

Luddite


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 6, 2019)

Washing my car today. On its own probably not something that would gladden the heart but 10 minutes into my car washing the neighbour's very attractive mid 20's daughter came out to weed their drive wearing white denim hotpants and a bikini top. The sight was a joy to behold (and I know what I'd like to be holding) but I think Mrs Colch wondered why it took almost 3 hours for me to finish the car rather than the usual 20 minutes.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Getting notice that the hotel in Sweden are posting on to me the clothes I forgot to bring home. 

Also, finally getting my juddering brakes sorted, at a sensible price too, which given everything on my car is mental expensive, bargain.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Luddite 

Click to expand...

I understand now, why the wasps are after you.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I understand now, why the wasps are after you.

Click to expand...

I must be sweet?


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

We have signed Pele and Puscas today. Just waiting for Maradona and Best to join, and we will have the greatest attack in history.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2019)

Day sightseeing round London  - did the Sky Garden first with wonderful views over the Capital and all for free ðŸ‘

Then Buckingham Palace with the brilliant Da Vinci exhibition, the Mews and the Palace state rooms, great to see we can do these sort of things as well as anywhere in the world does


----------



## Wolf (Aug 7, 2019)

Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Have a really great day...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to worry about. Enjoy the day and hope you and Mrs Wolf have a long and happy marriage


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Is she wearing her Little Red Riding Hood Outfit, the big bad wolf might get her.
Have a great day


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

All the best mate


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2019)

Ten months on and the swelling is finally beginning to recede...

Also, managed a walk of about two miles without the need for use of a stick/crutch... Might yet be fit enough to get at least nine holes in before winter arrives...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2019)

Fifty years since the fab four crossed the B507...

Wow... The time has flown by...


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising that when I wake up tomorrow I'll get to see my daughters in their bridesmaid dresses, my sons in their little suits and my good lady walking towards me down the aisle to finally me come Mrs Wolf... Am very happy right now but also worried ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Wolf not been seen  here all day, hope the thumb hasn't got him already 

Hope you both had a great day.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 9, 2019)

Alan Smith ex Arsenal player ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Aug 9, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Wolf not been seen  here all day, hope the thumb hasn't got him already 

Hope you both had a great day.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK the thumb didn't get but the Guinness did ðŸ˜‚

Thanks  everyone for well wishes, now off to the airport see you all soon


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 10, 2019)

Harry Kane in August!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 11, 2019)

Off to Welsh Wales in a few weeks and England winning today will help with not having to deal with too much oval ball gloating ahead of the WC...


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2019)

Harry Maguire.


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

Seeing mum and sister doing hovercraft racing, great fun for them and funny to watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 12, 2019)

Jordan Peterson.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

Rupert was leaft on his own for the first time this moring, only an hour while we took our other dog to the vets.

i was expecting the place to be trashed..... not a thing out of place..very proud of him


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2019)

Watching EFL on Quest... Seeing Stoke being regularly stuffed and appearing there's no obvious return for them to the prem... Kinda goes some way to repairing all the hurt from those wet 'n windy midweek disasters... Just a shame Pulis is no longer there getting stuffed...

More seriously... Was good to see the coverage being given to the Kiyan Prince Foundation...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert was leaft on his own for the first time this moring, only an hour while we took our other dog to the vets.

i was expecting the place to be trashed..... not a thing out of place..very proud of him
		
Click to expand...

Good boy. We take Daisy with us when Barley has a trip to the vets - she adores him and I'm sure would panic and cause havoc if left home alone.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2019)

The impending end of PPI adverts


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The impending end of PPI adverts

Click to expand...

Think yourself lucky you don't own solar panels. If I have had one phone call, ave had a thousand re, upgrading me panels, buying newer panels, selling me income of panels for a one off fee. Insuring said panels. Buying batteries to store energy from panels. ðŸ˜–
They gladen MissisTs heart when it's time to ring in the readings though.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Good boy. We take Daisy with us when Barley has a trip to the vets - she adores him and I'm sure would panic and cause havoc if left home alone.
		
Click to expand...

He hates going in the car, so a bit of an experiment


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2019)

The old girl passed her MOT yesterday, which is great as she'll be 20 next year


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 15, 2019)

Overwhelmingly sad circumstances...
But, good to see the support from cricket/Sky for the Ruth Strauss Foundation...


----------



## Wolf (Aug 15, 2019)

Sitting here in Italy with over 30Â° relaxing by the pool with a cold drink  having already been to Pisa, Florence & Venice with a couple more places to visit. I don't think I want to come home ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 15, 2019)

Sunny after work. Going for a few beers and an Indian meal with some loved ones. And tomorrowâ€™s Friday. ðŸ˜


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2019)

Up early, after a lousy 4 hours sleep, to attack the conifer trees in the garden. 6 loped from 15ft to about 7ft then cut up further to fit in the car. All done, dusted swept up and sat with a beer for the start of the cricket.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Me bulging in me speedos. Forgot how good it looked.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Me bulging in me speedos. Forgot how good it looked.
		
Click to expand...

Post your pictures Tash and I'll post mine lol


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2019)

The carrot cake I made last night


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The carrot cake I made last night 

Click to expand...

The cottage pie I made last night! 
Ooooh, so much cheese.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 18, 2019)

Joffra Archer


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

a crying Aussie Cricket fan.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 19, 2019)

VAR,  when it works in your favour......again! COYS!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2019)

Gary Neville's dour face on MNF ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‰


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2019)

My 'old girl' passing her 'MOT' with flying colours so much so that a further check isn't required for two years... Best news we've had for some while... Life is looking good again....


----------



## BrianM (Aug 22, 2019)

Marabou, itâ€™s the little things ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2019)

Wolves winning in Europe.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 22, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Wolves winning in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it baz, the best thing about the Europa is the little places you end up going to youâ€™d never know existed if it wasnâ€™t for your team playing there.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2019)

My younger son deciding that he wanted to go and see the very attractive mum next to us at our camp site to see if their young dog was friendly and he could stroke it. Cut off denim hotpants and a crop top. Fantastic puppies. And the dog was friendly as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2019)

*cringe*


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoy it baz, the best thing about the Europa is the little places you end up going to youâ€™d never know existed if it wasnâ€™t for your team playing there.
		
Click to expand...

What, like going to Wolverhampton ðŸ˜


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoy it baz, the best thing about the Europa is the little places you end up going to youâ€™d never know existed if it wasnâ€™t for your team playing there.
		
Click to expand...

6 years ago we needed a 94th minute penalty to beat Crawley in League 1. The last few years have been incredible.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What, like going to Wolverhampton ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Its even better coming away from there


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

Boris complaining that Channel4 have labled him a "Known Liar"

love for him to try suing them


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 23, 2019)

Well pleased there's MotoGP to watch this weekend...
As watching the cricket might prove to be painful...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

A friend who has a bad stutter was trying to tell us about his 100 year old Nana, we all ended up singing Hey Jude.  I'll get my coat


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Me bulging in me speedos. Forgot how good it looked.
		
Click to expand...

I'd guess you had to use a mirror though!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I'd guess you had to use a mirror though! 

Click to expand...

10X magnifying of course.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			10X magnifying of course.

Click to expand...

 A couple of years ago


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			10X magnifying of course.

Click to expand...

BulgingðŸ˜³


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			A couple of years ago 

Click to expand...

And that my friends is a lesson in how to â€œ bulgeâ€   Au natural style. ðŸ‘


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			And that my friends is a lesson in how to â€œ bulgeâ€   Au natural style. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 And that's me knee naked lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			And that's me knee naked lol
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜–


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ruperts 2 today


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Ruperts 2 today

Click to expand...

What did you buy him? Has he any pals coming for a party?! We always have "cake" and candles!


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			What did you buy him? Has he any pals coming for a party?! We always have "cake" and candles!
		
Click to expand...

Errmmm, I thought Rupert was a dog.
When my dog has a birthday .............................. she gets a year older.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			Errmmm, I thought Rupert was a dog.
When my dog has a birthday .............................. she gets a year older.
		
Click to expand...

Well perhaps you should celebrate with her instead...or not...entirely up to you, but I'll keep on doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Well perhaps you should celebrate with her instead...or not...entirely up to you, but I'll keep on doing what I'm doing.
		
Click to expand...

My little bundle of fur is 2 in September and heâ€™ll get a cake and some pressies


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			Errmmm, I thought Rupert was a dog.
When my dog has a birthday .............................. she gets a year older.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt that be seven doggy years older ðŸ•ðŸ•ðŸ•ðŸ•ðŸ•ðŸ•ðŸ•


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			What did you buy him? Has he any pals coming for a party?! We always have "cake" and candles!
		
Click to expand...

the wife made him a strawberry cheese cake with Boneo bass. 

it was up on the kitchen windowsill, the postman knocked and she went to the door.... came back 30 sec later he had been up on the worktop and eatan half of it, his noses even had half a strawb on the end she said he looked very Guilty when she cam back in 

he got some ballons to chase around the garden and a treat game that has a button they press and a treat comes out. the button is seperate and we have then 10 ft apart at the moment , untill he gets the hang  of it


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the wife made him a strawberry cheese cake with Boneo bass.

it was up on the kitchen windowsill, the postman knocked and she went to the door.... came back 30 sec later he had been up on the worktop and eatan half of it, his noses even had half a strawb on the end she said he looked very Guilty when she cam back in 

he got some ballons to chase around the garden and a treat game that has a button they press and a treat comes out. the button is seperate and we have then 10 ft apart at the moment , untill he gets the hang  of it
		
Click to expand...

Bless him - it was his cake  We have one of those toys - the food rotates in a barrel thing and dispenses when they touch the pad? We have ours the length of the house and Daisy is very workmanlike trotting back and forth. She even waits for the sound of treats falling before going to the dispenser. Barley gets too excited at times and presses the button very hard repeatedly and can't figure that it's Daisy at the other end benefitting!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Bless him - it was his cake  We have one of those toys - the food rotates in a barrel thing and dispenses when they touch the pad? We have ours the length of the house and Daisy is very workmanlike trotting back and forth. She even waits for the sound of treats falling before going to the dispenser. Barley gets too excited at times and presses the button very hard repeatedly and can't figure that it's Daisy at the other end benefitting!
		
Click to expand...

he's not got the hang of it yet, he's too distacted by the cake.


not gone wild at the ballons yet, last time he saw some he went mental.

no little friends, he's jast too boisterous, for the ones he did have, his mate Oscar the sandy Lab who was the same age were just too wild together, they both used to end up covered in blood where the would bite their own tongues


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he's not got the hang of it yet, he's too distacted by the cake.


not gone wild at the ballons yet, last time he saw some he went mental.

no little friends, he's jast too boisterous, for the ones he did have, his make Oscar the sandy Lab who was the same age were just too wild together, they both used to end up covered in blood where the would bite their own tongues

Click to expand...

I bought this for Daisy and balloons. Pretty effective until you get tired of replacing the burst one inside BUT a bit safer and more robust.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetBloon-D...ocphy=1006462&hvtargid=pla-561894201246&psc=1


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I bought this for Daisy and balloons. Pretty effective until you get tired of replacing the burst one inside BUT a bit safer and more robust.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetBloon-D...ocphy=1006462&hvtargid=pla-561894201246&psc=1

Click to expand...

what he is loving is the bubbles, hours of fun in the garden


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 24, 2019)

The team, in white, showing some decent form ahead of the RWC...


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 25, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The team, in white, showing some decent form ahead of the RWC...
		
Click to expand...

Forest's 0-2 away victory ! (Although I  doubt it will do much gladdening for Homer  ðŸ˜€)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2019)

Watching my granddaughters under 11's play in a local derby.
Opposition let in an unfortunate own goal to go 1-0 down.
Nobody cheered players or parents.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watching my granddaughters under 11's play in a local derby.
Opposition let in an unfortunate own goal to go 1-0 down.
Nobody cheered players or parents.
		
Click to expand...

Best let it finish 1-1 and everyone gets a participantâ€™s medal!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2019)

Ben Stokes...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2019)

Jack Leach - watched between my fingers yet he never looked like getting out!


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Test cricket.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Best let it finish 1-1 and everyone gets a participantâ€™s medal!
		
Click to expand...

You are a long way off the mark there fella.
It was a tough old game with both sides getting stuck in.
Better quality of supporter than the boys game mind.
She lost 4-2 but it was two late goals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2019)

Back to school time in Scotland.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-49445515


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2019)

Peanut butter and jam on toast for breakfast. Thick sliced granary...butter too...de-bloody-licious!

Also the fact our half-way hut is selling ice cream - will be much needed later.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Back to school time in Scotland.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-49445515

Click to expand...

Love that kid!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Peanut butter and jam on toast for breakfast. Thick sliced granary...butter too...de-bloody-licious!

Also the fact our half-way hut is selling ice cream - will be much needed later.
		
Click to expand...

Currently loving the Marmite with crunchy peanut butter... Unfortunately I am not really supposed to be consuming bread... So that little morning pleasure will disappear when Grandson goes home and there's no real need for bread in the house...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Currently loving the Marmite with crunchy peanut butter... Unfortunately I am not really supposed to be consuming bread... So that little morning pleasure will disappear when Grandson goes home and there's no real need for bread in the house...
		
Click to expand...

Marmite and peanut butter?? Never tried that combo.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Marmite and peanut butter?? Never tried that combo.
		
Click to expand...

Might be trialling it in these parts only... Believe it was purchased at a Morrisons... Will only be the one jar for me as despite liking it I really shouldn't...


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

Bradley Walsh.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Marmite and peanut butter?? Never tried that combo.
		
Click to expand...

And why would you?? ðŸ˜€


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2019)

10 years ago today,I got custody of my daughter and sheâ€™s grown into a lovely confident young lady who makes me so proud


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2019)

My lad doing early morning midnight to 4 am 'silent' disco at Leeds Festival Sunday night - over 4000 in the tent!. After years of ploughing a difficult furrow he gets a break and was so excited.  Me and Mrs Hogie  very pleased for him and hope it helps lead to a bit more self-sufficiency.


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2019)

The thought of all the whinging whining remoamers whinging and whining even more given the recent news


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad doing early morning midnight to 4 am 'silent' disco at Leeds Festival Sunday night - over 4000 in the tent!. After years of ploughing a difficult furrow he gets a break and was so excited.  Me and Mrs Hogie  very pleased for him and hope it helps lead to a bit more self-sufficiency.

View attachment 28104

Click to expand...

Good news Hugh, but you've been intense for years


----------



## Tongo (Aug 29, 2019)

Crans-sur-Sierre Golf Club, the venue for the Omega Masters in Switzerland. What a glorious spot to play / watch golf! 

Would love to pop over and watch a day or two.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 29, 2019)

The Europa League group stages ðŸ˜


----------



## bobmac (Aug 30, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Love that kid!
		
Click to expand...

This made me smile


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 31, 2019)

Lightly battered chicken, red and green peppers(thin cut) and chilli's. And the obligatory Baron De Ley white Rioja.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 5, 2019)

Our emergency services... My lad got knocked off his machine this morning... He advised all that attended to him, at the scene, were five star... As all have been in A+E... Fortunately his injuries will repair... Not so sure it will be the same for his beloved red machine...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			And the obligatory Baron De Ley white Rioja.
		
Click to expand...

What is this white rioja you speak of ðŸ¤”


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

First U12s training session tonight. Expecting it to be hard graft session but it was a pleasure and the boys were great.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2019)

2017 Malbec, absolutely tremendous drop ðŸ˜€


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

Strongbow with ice. Just back from a supermarket run... 4 cans for â‚¬3.50. 29* and humid today means a long cold drink is essential.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2019)

Picking the pups up from the kennels after a rare night away - they were beside themselves with joy to see us, and then home to snooze the rest of the day away. 

As Barley spent over 6 months in kennels we worry he'll worry he's been abandoned again but imagine Daisy saying to him "they'll be back - they love us too much...or at least me anyway"!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 7, 2019)

The clarity of light and view across  to Arran from Ayrshire coast  this afternoon was  stunning


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2019)

My 5yr old granddaughter doing the butterfly in her swimming lessons.
See Random Irritations thread.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 8, 2019)

1st womens derby @ Citeh yesterday with wife and daughter. Daughters first game and she loved it, albeit through blue lenses!

Crowd all mixed in together, none of the crap you get with the men's game.Great to see

They both want tickets for the next game  now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2019)

Watching the England game without VAR.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Finding out I've become an ambassador for findagolfbreak.com


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finding out I've become an ambassador for findagolfbreak.com
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s that then Martin?

Whatâ€™s it involve?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whatâ€™s that then Martin?

Whatâ€™s it involve?
		
Click to expand...

Playing all over the place for free hopefully ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 9, 2019)

Freshly dug new potatos, and freshly picked runner beans, straight from the garden. Lovely. Had a nice bit of steak with them, and some Campo Viejo to wash it all down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whatâ€™s that then Martin?

Whatâ€™s it involve?
		
Click to expand...

in very simple terms, playing, staying and reviewing courses and resorts. I am still waiting to hear exactly how this will pan out in terms of where they want me to go (or if I get to choose) and when it'll start but definitely a huge opportunity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Freshly dug new potatos, and freshly picked runner beans, straight from the garden. Lovely. Had a nice bit of steak with them, and some Campo Viejo to wash it all down.
		
Click to expand...

Luvvly jubbly

HID cooked some tomato and pepper soup all freshly grown and has just picked a huge amount of runner beans (seems an abundance this year). Got loads of apples from the trees around the course and so dinner tonight will be home made soup, crusty rolls and freshly baked apple crumble and home made custard


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 10, 2019)

Nearing the end of the bowls season, playing in the drawn sweep, cracking game, all playing well, close game after about 10 ends, playing 13
My skip calls down 'what's the score' and my  opponent looks at me in shock.
We thought one of the skips was scoring.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2019)

Having complained about Addenbrookes in Random Irritations they have found themselves into this thread today. Ok so the journey there via A14/M11 well and truly belongs in Random Irritations but I can't fault the hospital once there. Quickly in for eye test and eye pressure test then a short wait for check up. Very niice Doctor was a little unsure about my eyes so got the consultant to come and check them too. Very efficient and thorough and (touch wood) no need to return. Still no contact lenses though and cannot play well in glasses - on the upside not seeing far enough means I can't see dodgy bounces and moan about them!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 10, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Having complained about Addenbrookes in Random Irritations they have found themselves into this thread today. Ok so the journey there via A14/M11 well and truly belongs in Random Irritations but I can't fault the hospital once there. Quickly in for eye test and eye pressure test then a short wait for check up. Very niice Doctor was a little unsure about my eyes so got the consultant to come and check them too. Very efficient and thorough and (touch wood) no need to return. Still no contact lenses though and cannot play well in glasses - on the upside not seeing far enough means I can't see dodgy bounces and moan about them!
		
Click to expand...

Enquire about a  prescription lens implant, my misses got one 5 years ago and highly recommends it she no longer needs glasses or contacts. Basically the same procedure as a cataract operation .


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2019)

Micheal Keane ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2019)

Nutella Porridge for my breakfast. The only upside to our stay at The Nottinghamshire - somehow a few portions of the delicious spread found their way into my pocket at breakfast


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Enquire about a  prescription lens implant, my misses got one 5 years ago and highly recommends it she no longer needs glasses or contacts. Basically the same procedure as a cataract operation .

Click to expand...

I was recommended this as well, half thinking about it as well.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2019)

Just finished my first counselling session and feel like itâ€™s going
To be a massive help 
Also, the Italian therapist is absolutely stunning


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just finished my first counselling session and feel like itâ€™s going
To be a massive help
Also, the Italian therapist is absolutely stunning
		
Click to expand...

Which, of course , had no bearing on the matter at all...
It's good to talk


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just finished my first counselling session and feel like itâ€™s going
To be a massive help
Also, the Italian therapist is absolutely stunning
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I wish I could 'Like' a post more than once.
Way to go, Dando.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2019)

The fire in Worcester Park (stay with me here).

Post from the LFB on Facebook; apparently the staff from Nando's at New Malden came down with a load of food for the emergency services & victims, and gave their tips to the collection for the victims.   People who will be on the minimum wage or not much over giving it up for those who had just lost everything.  Fantastic guys & gals.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2019)

Vincent Kompany


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2019)

This made me laugh;


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2019)

Playing golf with my twin brother today.
We both played crap, but really had a blast!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2019)

Being laid up with this dodgy shoulder means I can watch the Solheim Cup and as it's being shown on Sky Sports Mix channel it means I won't have to pay for a NowTV pass


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Being laid up with this dodgy shoulder means I can watch the Solheim Cup and as it's being shown on Sky Sports Mix channel it means I won't have to pay for a NowTV pass

Click to expand...

Watched the opening tee shot and felt sick with nerves just imagining how it must feel.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 13, 2019)

Booked a round of golf in Dominican Republic for October, can't wait.


----------



## Dando (Sep 13, 2019)

Sitting and relaxing outside our caravan


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Fridays off work. Iâ€™m not a great sleeper but Iâ€™m still in bed. Lovely.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2019)

When my daughter's wee dug farts [generally high pitched squeeky], she looks behind her and then accusingly around her to see what made that noise.
I know a few adults who do the same.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 13, 2019)

Seeing Danielle Kang getting pumped in both sessions.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Seeing Danielle Kang getting pumped in both sessions.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise sheâ€™d released a sex tape.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Didnâ€™t realise sheâ€™d released a sex tape.
		
Click to expand...

I'll set em up...


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 13, 2019)

Seeing our daughters 12 week scan photos. Magical.


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2019)

Waking up to a glorious day on the south coast.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Waking up to a glorious day on the south coast.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you mate


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Where are you mate
		
Click to expand...

Normanâ€™s bay


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Normanâ€™s bay
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself buddyðŸ‘


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 14, 2019)

Some of you may remember a while back when I posted in this thread saying the Mrs and I were expecting our first child, well at 11:17 she arrived.

One healthy little girl has joined our family!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2019)

Agility Comp today and Daisy got Most Improved Pup (for me anyway)! First run was her usual mix of good stuff and excitable running randomly anywhere she likes. Next three were so much better and VERY close to clears and may have been if I hadn't got a bit tense as we neared the finish without fault...go Daisy!

Barley had his first competition at his new grade and a steady clear round 3rd place which is awesome.

These comps are long days and we're all knackered, but spending time with my dogs having fun and all learning is just perfect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Some of you may remember a while back when I posted in this thread saying the Mrs and I were expecting our first child, well at 11:17 she arrived.

One healthy little girl has joined our family!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats matey


----------



## Wilson (Sep 14, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Some of you may remember a while back when I posted in this thread saying the Mrs and I were expecting our first child, well at 11:17 she arrived.

One healthy little girl has joined our family!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Enjoy every second, before you know it youâ€™ll be taking her to school!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Congratulations! Enjoy every second, before you know it youâ€™ll be taking her to school!
		
Click to expand...

Or not being able to have a beer because you have to pick then up later that evening ðŸ˜


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Or not being able to have a beer because you have to pick then up later that evening ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I 'acquired' 3 - all married (still!) and producing the next generation now. Great fun, but there was never time for a beer, as they were always either had to be delivered or collected!

Congrats Steve!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Day one of our third season as a six aside team that I set up. 

The result will dictate if Iâ€™m back in this thread or the random irritations later.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Cheeky little 4-0 win should see us top of the league after week one.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2019)

Been playing lawn green bowling for 6 months. Entered the singles scratch k'out, first singles comp for me and only my third comp.

I'm gobsmacked! After several tough games I'll be in the semi's tomorrow. The last 2 matches, Wed and today have been against two very good players have been fantastic. Wednesday's match went right down to the wire. Today wasn't quite so close but, unlike Wednesday, I had to come from behind to win it.

Tomorrow sees me up against the top player in the club, someone who's trialled for Spain. If I put up my best game I'll still need him to be well off form.

Sorry for the boast but I'm shocked and well chuffed.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Been playing lawn green bowling for 6 months. Entered the singles scratch k'out, first singles comp for me and only my third comp.

I'm gobsmacked! After several tough games I'll be in the semi's tomorrow. The last 2 matches, Wed and today have been against two very good players have been fantastic. Wednesday's match went right down to the wire. Today wasn't quite so close but, unlike Wednesday, I had to come from behind to win it.

Tomorrow sees me up against the top player in the club, someone who's trialled for Spain. If I put up my best game I'll still need him to be well off form.

Sorry for the boast but I'm shocked and well chuffed.
		
Click to expand...

As expected, I'm not in tomorrow's final but, my god, it was close.

First set; 7-7(9 ends) = halved.
Second set; 7-7(9 ends) = halved.

The decider is played over 3 ends with only one shot counting per end.

Third set; 2-1 = lost.

A very low scoring game but there was more chalk on the bowls than you see in an average English class!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			As expected, I'm not in tomorrow's final but, my god, it was close.

First set; 7-7(9 ends) = halved.
Second set; 7-7(9 ends) = halved.

The decider is played over 3 ends with only one shot counting per end.

Third set; 2-1 = lost.

A very low scoring game but there was more chalk on the bowls than you see in an average English class!
		
Click to expand...

You'll be soon looking to transfer to a bowls forum Brian - it's been good while it lasted here ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 21, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Congratulations! Enjoy every second, before you know it youâ€™ll be taking her to school!
		
Click to expand...

And before you know you will be taking her children to school.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			And before you know you will be taking her children to school.

Click to expand...

Jeez, ain't that the truth!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2019)

Finding a new load of Man v Food on the Food Network channel with a pretty decent presenter ðŸ”


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

The correct use of an apostrophe.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Having great neighbours ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

Everybody needs good neighbours â€¦.. etc etc etc


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Everybody needs good neighbours â€¦.. etc etc etc  

Click to expand...

It done 'alf make life a whole lot easier...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Everybody needs good neighbours â€¦.. etc etc etc  

Click to expand...

Sing up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			It done 'alf make life a whole lot easier...
		
Click to expand...

If only. Next door are selfish and untidy at best and are now having the builders in to start a loft conversion. They seem to already think it'll be acceptable to have the skip and portaloo encroaching our side of the drive and making access to park our car difficult and prevent the in laws parking completely. We better have access to the garage from the outside garage door too. Will be interesting to see what I come back to after H4H tomorrow


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2019)

LIVERPOOL ðŸ¤­


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/49795961

Somehow think this bobby was not a Hibee.
Probably on the carpet at Letsby Avenue today


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2019)

The Supreme Court.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 24, 2019)

Colchester United ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Almost a year on from my accident I've just managed to walk down my stairs in a proper manner... Now feeling really upbeat about resuming playing sooner rather than later...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2019)

The kind words of forum members and a couple of them going beyond especially one forum members wife who was brilliant in helping me out - canâ€™t thank them enough


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The kind words of forum members and a couple of them going beyond especially one forum members wife who was brilliant in helping me out - canâ€™t thank them enough
		
Click to expand...

I was tempted to post in the random irritations thread that you are still here  



Only joking mate


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The kind words of forum members and a couple of them going beyond especially one forum members wife who was brilliant in helping me out - canâ€™t thank them enough
		
Click to expand...

glad you're better mate


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The kind words of forum members and a couple of them going beyond especially one forum members wife who was brilliant in helping me out - canâ€™t thank them enough
		
Click to expand...

These sort of posts always bring a lump to my throat ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			These sort of posts always bring a lump to my throat ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Cam can help with that ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cam can help with that ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

From what I learned was you were in more danger of becoming pregnant.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 25, 2019)

Homegrown tomatoes. So much better than the agro-imposters.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Homegrown tomatoes. So much better than the agro-imposters.
		
Click to expand...

We've got some growing for the first time. As yet the dogs haven't realised - they love tomatoes so I don't fancy our chances if one of them discovers what's growing! They are currently picking blackberries every opportunity!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 26, 2019)

Having a random post by the Liberal Democrats asking me to join their party appear on my Facebook page.  Just spent a happy 15 minutes posting comments, along with a few hundred other people by the look of it, telling them what I thought of them, their MPs and their policies without getting a ton of infractions as I would if I did it here.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2019)

The NHS.
Mrs Slime had her operation this afternoon and, apparently, all went well.
Final results tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			The NHS.
Mrs Slime had her operation this afternoon and, apparently, all went well.
Final results tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Great news and hope the results are good ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2019)

This forum.
Despite a lot of bickering that goes on, and I'm sometimes guilty of that too, when the chips are down there really is a lot of genuine warmth and compassion amongst the forummers.
I love this place.


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2019)

being the only one form my team in the office, so I don't have to talk to anyone!


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2019)

Mrs Slime being released from hospital this afternoon with a good prognosis.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime being released from hospital this afternoon with a good prognosis.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Hope the recovery goes well and she's as close to 100% as soon as possible


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2019)

Spitting Image making a comeback...â€¦...rich pickings.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2019)

Zwanze Day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2019)

Headed to the range today after my shambles at h4h.

I seemed to be hitting it a little better, but the thing that's made me smile is my eldest coming along. 

Squealibg with excitement every time she launched one 50 ish yards. She was even filming herself which 8nhadnt noticed til she popped it on fb ðŸ¥°ðŸ¥°


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2019)

Brexit Facebook groups. So much anger and so little ability to spell.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Brexit Facebook groups. So much anger and so little ability to spell.
		
Click to expand...

And that Gladdens your heart?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			And that Gladdens your heart?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Itâ€™s hilarious.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Brexit Facebook groups. So much anger and so little ability to spell.
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean to post this in Random Irritations ?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you mean to post this in Random Irritations ?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, itâ€™s good fun to see the sheer stupidity on show.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nah, itâ€™s good fun to see the sheer stupidity on show.
		
Click to expand...

I am sitting here asking myself what is it that you bring to the forum? 

what is your contribution? other than to post stuff that deliberately inflames and winds up other members.

A very large amount of moderator workload can be traced back to your posts and quite frankly I have had enough.

Maybe a 30 day holiday from the forum will make you change your posting style

let this also be a warning to anyone else who's purpose here is to flame and disrupt.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I am sitting here asking myself what is it that you bring to the forum?

what is your contribution? other than to post stuff that deliberately inflames and winds up other members.

A very large amount of moderator workload can be traced back to your posts and quite frankly I have had enough.

Maybe a 30 day holiday from the forum will make you change your posting style

let this also be a warning to anyone else who's purpose here is to flame and disrupt.
		
Click to expand...

Best news Iâ€™ve heard for a long time


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2019)

Jeremy Clarkson.    I normally think he's a nob but today he called Greta Thunberg a 'spoilt brat' and says the 16-year-old eco activist should 'shut up and get back to school'

I'll buy him a pint for that one line alone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime being released from hospital this afternoon with a good prognosis.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2019)

My Sunday footy team winning 8-2 yesterday.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 1, 2019)

This man's wee story really gave me some hope for our future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171038619378864129


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2019)

Eating my dogs family and the correct use of the 'comma'


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Eating my dogs family *and the correct use of the 'comma'* 

Click to expand...

Don't fullstops count?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2019)

Em, I wasn't finished the sentence.
My budgie pulled out the plug on my computer and I had to reboot.
Then some religious people came to the front door.
Then a pipe burst in the loft which leaked into the kitchen but it's all fixed now.
Honest.
So, as I was saying.......
Eating my dogs family and the correct use of the 'comma' in a sentence.



 Full stops, two words.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2019)

Going to the Reading with some Reading fans who were very chipper over pre-match pints. All quiet in the pub after so bought them a drink to drown their sorrows. Been a very enjoyable morning in work so far


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2019)

Mrs Hogie got a job yesterday - working a couple of days for one of the major UK  breast cancer charities on their Helpline.  She really needed it as she has been at a real loose end and quite depressed since we returned from our travels - and she found out what being retired with nothing to do meant...

And my lad accomplished a dream of his - shared the DJ'ing of a midnight to 4am 'silent disco' slot at the Leeds Festival a few weeks back.  4000 in the tent 

What was I doing at 27 - well I wasn't doing this...


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 2, 2019)

Haven't you already posted that exact pic and story a few pages back? Getting serious deja vu.

It's holiday week, day and a half left at work then fly to Cancun. Can't bloody wait, has been a tough year, needing a nice break.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2019)

My mobile phone packed up the other day ................................... and today I fixed it!
I noticed that the volume button was bent, ordered a new one and have just replaced it.
For me, that's a result!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2019)

Dina Asher-Smith.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Haven't you already posted that exact pic and story a few pages back? Getting serious deja vu.

It's holiday week, day and a half left at work then fly to Cancun. Can't bloody wait, has been a tough year, needing a nice break.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - might have...he just reminded me...and I thought...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 3, 2019)

Bananasâ€¦â€¦..Due to my wife's dietary problems she eats a lot of bananas however she must not let them get overripe due to sugar/alcohol.
This usually ends up with a lot of bananas in the food waste bin.

On her helpline she saw a tip that if you separate the bananas and wrap the stalk end in a small bit of tin foil it stops the bananas ripening too earlier.
This works amazingly well.

In Tescos the other night buying bananas and the wee woman next to me asks if I could reach for the greener bananas on the top shelf.
Says she cant stand overripe bananas.
I explain to her about my wife's tip and she gives me such a wonderful 'oh Aye' look that only Scottish women of a certain age manage.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 3, 2019)

Like Dan2501 just a couple of days left at work before I too fly off to Cancun to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary,  crikey I must be getting old!


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2019)

KJT ...................... what a star!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 4, 2019)

Human kindness, sometimes it still exists. Mrs Wolf put fuel in the car yesterday went to pay and  then only realised she had forgot her bloody purse and the amount she put in was too much for apple pay. She told me the older gent in queue behind her stepped forward and paid the Â£40 it was she put in without hesitation and merely asked her to have a good journey and be safe. She said he had a small poppy pin on his jacket so today I've donated the money she would have spent in fuel to the British Legion.  Things like that really show what being a decent human being is all about, and will serve as a lesson for her not to be such a plum..

Oh and also passed  a job interview today for a potential change of career, that's 3 stages done in a 6 stage application process fingers and toes are being crossed.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs Hogie got a job yesterday - working a couple of days for one of the major UK  breast cancer charities on their Helpline.  She really needed it as she has been at a real loose end and quite depressed since we returned from our travels - and she found out what being retired with nothing to do meant...

And my lad accomplished a dream of his - shared the DJ'ing of a midnight to 4am 'silent disco' slot at the Leeds Festival a few weeks back.  4000 in the tent 

What was I doing at 27 - well I wasn't doing this...
View attachment 28306

Click to expand...

good to hear Mrs SILH has something to do. I know when my dad retired he really struggled with things at first


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			good to hear Mrs SILH has something to do. I know when my dad retired he really struggled with things at first
		
Click to expand...

My Old Man was busier after he retired than he was before...


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			My Old Man was busier after he retired than he was before...
		
Click to expand...

now my dad's been retired for a few months, I am sure he wishes he was still at work!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 5, 2019)

My Grandson's team into the third round of the under 14's age group Scottish Cup.
Winning 2-1 against a good team that hammered them 5-0 a few weeks ago.

Great game with good skills on show.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

Some good things last few days.

Took my mother's car to Sheffield for my son now that he has passed his test.  My mother would have been so pleased to see him drive around in her car - how happy he was to - at last - have some wheels and the freedom that this gives him - plus that he can now take evening work and not have to rely upon public transport as he has had to do for last 5yrs.  But those 5yrs have been a good lesson for him in self-reliance.

And one from Friday that pleased me very much.

Cutting a long story short I came across a short document relating to the Scottish Horse in WW1 called 'Scouting in Salonika'.  It was on the _Scotlandswar _website. It looked interesting - so I read it.  Reminiscences of a Scottish Horse scout in WW1 - mostly in Salonika in 1916.  Contained detailed account of his training and when in action as a scout going forward to into the Turkish and Bulgarian Lines.  It turns out he was in a group of scouts who were also snipers. And there was a photograph of the guy with the other 21 scouts/snipers in his team.  And there crouching in the front row is my grandfather...

We are a large and close family - and my 20 odd cousins and I have much pride in our grandparents, where they came from in life - and what they did for our parents and hence ourselves - but I am not aware of ANY photographs of my grandfather serving.  But now - quite randomly - we do.

My grandfather never talked much of his time serving - nothing at all about his time in Flanders 1917-1918 - but did mention to my father a little about his earlier exploits as a scout in Gallipoli campaign (he landed at Suvla Bay) - and once getting stuck behind enemy Turkish lines.  I have imagined what that was like - but this fella reminiscences in detail about their their transfer from Gallipoli to Salonika - their training, what they did as scouting/snipers parties and how they did it.  So now - after all these years - I know what my grandfather was up to.  Just awesome.

Isn't the interwebbie brilliant...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Just came across this footballing story from a friend and the good news is they look to be going home in 2020 https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49803354


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

Just noticed the pro who did my driver fitting is named David Bunker.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2019)

finding the list of golf courses I get preferential rates at via my company.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			finding the list of golf courses I get preferential rates at via my company. 

Click to expand...

And what little gems are thereðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2019)

they include; Walton heath, the grove, k club, Celtic manor, The Belfry, Moor Park Gleneagles, swinley forest, royal cinque ports, London club, New Zealand, burnham & Barrow, Ganton, Trevose, Monte rei, foxhills, St George's Hill, Stoke Park, Woburn, Knole Park, Frilford, Gog Magog, Formby, Southport, Portmarnock, Castle Stuart, Troon North (USA), Albany

there's about 100 or so on the list


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			they include; Walton heath, the grove, k club, Celtic manor, The Belfry, Moor Park Gleneagles, swinley forest, royal cinque ports, London club, New Zealand, burnham & Barrow, Ganton, Trevose, Monte rei, foxhills, St George's Hill, Stoke Park, Woburn, Knole Park, Frilford, Gog Magog, Formby, Southport, Portmarnock, Castle Stuart, Troon North (USA), Albany

there's about 100 or so on the list
		
Click to expand...

Best Mate....


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			they include; Walton heath, the grove, k club, Celtic manor, The Belfry, Moor Park Gleneagles, swinley forest, royal cinque ports, London club, New Zealand, burnham & Barrow, Ganton, Trevose, Monte rei, foxhills, St George's Hill, Stoke Park, Woburn, Knole Park, Frilford, Gog Magog, Formby, Southport, Portmarnock, Castle Stuart, Troon North (USA), Albany

there's about 100 or so on the list
		
Click to expand...

You telling me you have all of those courses and at the end of the day you could end up playing with jobr. Thatâ€™s just wrongðŸ˜œðŸ¤£ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			they include; Walton heath, the grove, k club, Celtic manor, The Belfry, Moor Park Gleneagles, swinley forest, royal cinque ports, London club, New Zealand, burnham & Barrow, Ganton, Trevose, Monte rei, foxhills, St George's Hill, Stoke Park, Woburn, Knole Park, Frilford, Gog Magog, Formby, Southport, Portmarnock, Castle Stuart, Troon North (USA), Albany

there's about 100 or so on the list
		
Click to expand...

James you will suddenly get loads of friends from here now ðŸ˜‚ impressive list of clubs ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			James you will suddenly get loads of friends from here now ðŸ˜‚ impressive list of clubs ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I was told they only had access to the London club and the grove so it was like Xmas time when I saw the full list

I wonder how many clients I get from the forum


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			I was told they only had access to the London club and the grove so it was like Xmas time when I saw the full list

I wonder how many clients I get from the forum
		
Click to expand...

Could open up a whole new network - just watch out for dodgy Saffers ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Could open up a whole new network - just watch out for dodgy Saffers ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ban them feckers ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ban them feckers ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Reckon that would be a landslide if voted on ðŸ˜†


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 8, 2019)

Friend of mine has just sent me a picture of a bunch of the great unwashed having their little protests in London getting absolutely drenched by a sudden downpour.
Probably the first bath a lot of them have had in weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Friend of mine has just sent me a picture of a bunch of the great unwashed having their little protests in London getting absolutely drenched by a sudden downpour.
Probably the first bath a lot of them have had in weeks.
		
Click to expand...

........ and just before they jump in their Range Rovers to poodle back to Surrey


----------



## BrianM (Oct 10, 2019)

Helicopter on route, 4 weeks off and 10 days in the sun ðŸ˜€


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 11, 2019)

Competed in our biggest agility show yet today. Hundreds of dogs competing which was a struggle for Barley in itself. Rotten weather but so proud of our two. Daisy had her first ever clear round and Barley was 2nd in full agility which is pretty amazing. I have to say that agility has way surpassed golf in my top things to spend time doing, although I am completely knackered mentally and physically now!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

HIGNFY is back, great episode & they could do worse than make Martin Clunes the new permanent presenter.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 12, 2019)

The rendition of Jerusalem ahead of the Super League final...
Absolutely spot on!


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2019)

Being initially followed, then being overtaken in the blink of an eye, by a stunning Porsche Carrera GT.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

One of the guys at the club being given the all clear from a big cancer scare. Fabulous guy who would go out of his way to help anyone and has really struggled to play and get round in the last 18 months and had to miss chunks of golf when not feeling up to it.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2019)

Not much on TV about Brexit down under ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2019)

The resident crow on our 7th that has developed a taste for golf balls.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The resident crow on our 7th that has developed a taste for golf balls. 

Click to expand...

Your smiley suggests that this is more of a random irritation than something that gladdens the heart.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-50041509

Only in Ireland, their take on life (and death) is something else


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2019)

Watching the mpâ€™s walking out when Ian Blackford starts to rant


----------



## BrianM (Oct 15, 2019)

Took the baby abroad for the first time, wasnâ€™t sure how he would be on the plane, but he was brilliant, loved it and never cried or whinged the whole journey, donâ€™t know why I was so anxious about it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 15, 2019)

My new tree pruner... No more climbing or in my case falling from ladders... Happy days!


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2019)

Went and spent the day at the English Open Snooker yesterday. So refreshing to watch a sport where the audience aren't squawking every 30 seconds or trying to gurn at a TV camera. The silence is fabulous.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 15, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Went and spent the day at the English Open Snooker yesterday. So refreshing to watch a sport where the audience aren't squawking every 30 seconds or trying to gurn at a TV camera. The silence is fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

Is the venue as bad as Ronnie says it is?


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2019)

Went to get my free lottery ticket for getting two correct numbers on an old ticket I stumbled across at home.
Turns out I had three correct numbers ............................. Â£139, BOOM.
It doesn't make up for all the work I've lost during the rain, but hey, every little helps.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Is the venue as bad as Ronnie says it is?
		
Click to expand...

Its in a giant leisure centre so it might not be great from a players point of view. From a spectating view i've found it very good (went last year as well) as you can easily choose between watching any of the seven tables at any given time.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

Just got given the letter confirming my bonus for previous project, it's much more than I was expecting. 

Already bought a knew driver and 3 wood this month... what's next??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Went to get my free lottery ticket for getting two correct numbers on an old ticket I stumbled across at home.
Turns out I had three correct numbers ............................. Â£139, BOOM.
It doesn't make up for all the work I've lost during the rain, but hey, every little helps.  

Click to expand...

Sounds like a free Joe Bonamassa ticket to me...ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sounds like a free Joe Bonamassa ticket to me...ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Slime has already claimed her 50%!


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 16, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Took the baby abroad for the first time, wasnâ€™t sure how he would be on the plane, but he was brilliant, loved it and never cried or whinged the whole journey, donâ€™t know why I was so anxious about it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

We started going away with ours at 6 months, used to it now. Did an 8 hour flight yesterday without any issues, he's 2. 

All about keeping them entertained.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Your smiley suggests that this is more of a random irritation than something that gladdens the heart. 

Click to expand...

Some people are happy when they have things to moan about which makes the post a heart gladdening one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Some people are happy when they have things to moan about which makes the post a heart gladdening one
		
Click to expand...

They might but this isn't one of them; Slime correctly detected a balls up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime has already claimed her 50%!
		
Click to expand...

Alright, a cheap Bonamassa ticket then...


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 17, 2019)

Being amused, in a very juvenile manner, that poo appears to be an official NHS term...

Little things....


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2019)

It's not actually gladdened my heart as it very scary but I had a go on an Oculus Quest last night, flipping heck it's awesome.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 17, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Being amused, in a very juvenile manner, that poo appears to be an official NHS term...

Little things....
		
Click to expand...

Went into the gents at my local. Father & young son already in there - father at the urinal, lad in the cubicle. 
Father: you alright in there?
Son: I'm having a poo. There's quite a lot of it. 
Me in danger of having damp shoes.
Son: It smells quite a lot.
Me now got damp shoes

Of course it's  juvenile but somehow lifts the spirit ...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2019)

Walked the dogs early to get home for the rugby and we saw two foxes playing. They scarpered when they saw us but I watched them run across the fields with a big smile on my face.


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

This;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/motorsport/49907786


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2019)

An 98th minute winner against a team that had time wasted the whole game.


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2019)

Went to an old school friends funeral. Caught up with people I hadn't seen for 35 years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

richart said:



			An 98th minute winner against a team that had time wasted the whole game.
		
Click to expand...

Good win for the new manager. DO you think it's a good appointment?


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 20, 2019)

Celebrating our Ruby Wedding anniversary today, sitting on the beach in Mexico on the last day of our fabulous holiday!


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good win for the new manager. DO you think it's a good appointment?
		
Click to expand...

Short term probably ok, but long term doubt it. We did play a bit more direct, so not giving the ball away so much at the back. One of our centre backs was taking long throws, which hadnâ€™t seen him do in three years at the club. Having Jordan Obita back after two years out with injury is great to see, and it was his shot which was parried by keeper that led to winner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Coming home to a wonderful pot of homemade stew and dumplings and a homemade apple and blackberry crumble and custard. Now sitting on the sofa full and rather content with life


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2019)

Patrice Evra, what an intelligent man he is, especially with regards to racism.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 22, 2019)

6,000 Barnacle geese rising as one on the Solway at Claeverlock.
Sounds like an intercity express train going past you.
Amazing that in 1950 there were only 400 of them in the world.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			6,000 Barnacle geese rising as one on the Solway at Claeverlock.
Sounds like an intercity express train going past you.
Amazing that in 1950 there were only 400 of them in the world.
		
Click to expand...

They canâ€™t have been flying very fast for you to count them all


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			They canâ€™t have been flying very fast for you to count them all
		
Click to expand...

The staff on the reserve count them when they are on the ground.
Over 13,000 there a week ago when the majority arrive from Svalbard.
PS They do fly very slowly when setting down.
[Massive fail to you and your two cronies if you were trying to be smart@arses]


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The staff on the reserve count them when they are on the ground.
Over 13,000 there a week ago when the majority arrive from Svalbard.
PS They do fly very slowly when setting down.
[Massive fail to you and your two cronies if you were trying to be smart@arses]

Click to expand...

Whoâ€™s cronies. Never met them before. Ps I do know what happens in a nature reserveðŸ¤«


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			They canâ€™t have been flying very fast for you to count them all
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they're en route to the 13th at Bearwood..??


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2019)

My flat sale finally completing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Whoâ€™s cronies. Never met them before. Ps I do know what happens in a nature reserveðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

The two cronies were the 'usual suspects' who now seem to have unliked their likes to your post.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2019)

The lovely young man I met waiting for the dentist to open today. We chatted away and then ended up in the same waiting room so continued talking about having birthdays around Christmas, his two young children and my two dogs. Seems sadly unusual these days - pretty sure he didn't have a mobile phone on him...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The lovely young man I met waiting for the dentist to open today. We chatted away and then ended up in the same waiting room so continued talking about having birthdays around Christmas, his two young children and my two dogs. Seems sadly unusual these days - pretty sure he didn't have a mobile phone on him...
		
Click to expand...

Oooo, love is in the air  only kidding


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2019)

Mrs D getting a sore throat and starting to lose her voice


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Oooo, love is in the air  only kidding 

Click to expand...

Ha ha - more than old enough to be his mother! Something kind and sweet about him that seems rare these days.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The lovely young man I met waiting for the dentist to open today. We chatted away and then ended up in the same waiting room so continued talking about having birthdays around Christmas, his two young children and my two dogs. Seems sadly unusual these days - *pretty sure he didn't have a mobile phone on him*...
		
Click to expand...

Did he have a mop of curly hair and go by the name or Richart ðŸ‘Š


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ha ha - more than old enough to be his mother! *Something kind and sweet about him that seems rare these days.*

Click to expand...


No not him thenðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The lovely young man I met waiting for the dentist to open today. We chatted away and then ended up in the same waiting room so continued talking about having birthdays around Christmas, his two young children and my two dogs. Seems sadly unusual these days - pretty sure he didn't have a mobile phone on him...
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Mrs D getting a sore throat and starting to lose her voice
		
Click to expand...

Happy daysðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			No not him thenðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

She said "young" as well..........


----------



## Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Just  received our wedding photos from the photographer, there really is some amazing photos especially of Mrs Wolf and the kids only downside is there's over 2000 to go through this could take a while ðŸ˜³


----------



## BrianM (Oct 24, 2019)

Another decent win on the coupon, Â£550, thank you Derby and Bristol City, Iâ€™d all ready written it off ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 24, 2019)

What a great guy




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165714461631688706


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Me and Slime chatting by pm and becoming friends again.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2019)

Me and Paul chatting by pm and becoming friends again. Oooh, bromance!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Me and Slime chatting by pm and becoming friends again.
View attachment 28413

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Me and Paul chatting by pm and becoming friends again. Oooh, bromance!  





Click to expand...

Room for one more EL Diablo


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 25, 2019)

Pensioners evening out...
Curry night at 'spoons... Four meals, with drinks, plus a couple of sides for thirty-two notes... Free travel courtesy of TfL and on arrival home some homemade (by me) chocolate brownie for afters...

Not quite living the dream, Tashy style, but hey ho...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

Boss deciding to buy pizzas for the whole team for lunch.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Boss deciding to buy pizzas for the whole team for lunch. 

Click to expand...

That's because he hasn't told you yet, but you're all working late tonight


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2019)

The owners of the AirBnB I'm staying at have just asked if I fancy going on a vineyard tour with them around the Mornington Penisula.
It could be a messy day


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2019)

England rugby...awesome!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The owners of the AirBnB I'm staying at have just asked if I fancy going on a vineyard tour with them around the Mornington Penisula.
It could be a messy day 

Click to expand...

You will, no doubt, have a great day out... Think though, this week end, I'd have trying to get to Phillip Island...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

England rugby and celebrating HIDs birthday. Managed to get to the shops this afternoon to treat her and had a nice leisurely coffee to chill


----------



## PieMan (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			England rugby and celebrating HIDs birthday. Managed to get to the shops this afternoon to treat her and had a nice leisurely coffee to chill
		
Click to expand...

You were drinking coffee with a dodgy stomach and the ðŸ’©ðŸ’©? Brave man being out and about at the shops!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

PieMan said:



			You were drinking coffee with a dodgy stomach and the ðŸ’©ðŸ’©? Brave man being out and about at the shops!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry heâ€™s got adult nappies


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

PieMan said:



			You were drinking coffee with a dodgy stomach and the ðŸ’©ðŸ’©? Brave man being out and about at the shops!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Immodium and clenched buttocks


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			You will, no doubt, have a great day out... Think though, this week end, I'd have trying to get to Phillip Island...
		
Click to expand...

What a day, head is sore but it was worth it. We could see Phillip Island from one of the vineyards we visited, there's a bike race happening I'm told


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 28, 2019)

Jelly Tots.  Just eaten a full bag of the things.  Totally addictive.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Jelly Tots.  Just eaten a full bag of the things.  Totally addictive.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect shape, size and texture to eat and eat and eat!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Perfect shape, size and texture to eat and eat and eat!
		
Click to expand...

And orange matchmakers (Â£1 in Tesco)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Jelly Tots.  Just eaten a full bag of the things.  Totally addictive.
		
Click to expand...

Raise you Maltesers. Did a bag yesterday in work straight from the fridge and no, didn't share!!!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And orange matchmakers (Â£1 in Tesco)
		
Click to expand...

My son wandered in with a box of these little delights after his paper round yesterday, popped up to his room for a chat and to nab a couple of them about 20mins after he got in and the box was empty ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 29, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And orange matchmakers (Â£1 in Tesco)
		
Click to expand...

It's that time of the year


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2019)

The positivity in dreadful adversity being shown by my dear cousin (58) who has inoperable cancer...diagnosed bowel in Feb - and after an ileostomy earlier this year recently found in liver and in lungs.  She's started palliative care chemo yesterday...fortunately her immediate family have a very strong faith (much stronger than mine) and that helps her and my relatives able to cope when her future is not good.  It makes any issues I might have pale into insignificance...and provides a valuable perspective on life, living and coping for both myself and my wife (who is herself in early remission with BC).  GBY Izzy.

Gladden the heart? - maybe not quite however...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Raise you Maltesers. Did a bag yesterday in work straight from the fridge and no, didn't share!!!
		
Click to expand...

But can you shove one up a nostril and then blow it across the room as a former girlfriend of mine could once do.   She had other talents but this one was Malteser-related.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2019)

The C130 which just flew over the course at well below the legal limit ðŸ˜‚ with the Loadie sat on the back tailgate behind the gpmg - excellent aircraft


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			But can you shove one up a nostril and then blow it across the room as a former girlfriend of mine could once do.   She had other talents but this one was Malteser-related.
		
Click to expand...

Classy birds you went out with!!!!

More interested in the other talents now


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The C130 which just flew over the course at well below the legal limit ðŸ˜‚ with the Loadie sat on the back tailgate behind the gpmg - excellent aircraft
		
Click to expand...

I had to read that twice, I thought a C130 was a Merc!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2019)

Spending the afternoon on the course with the Juniors in my role as JLO.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 29, 2019)

The gorgeous bright blue sky over the golf course today. Then some light clouds that looked liked they'd been hand painted onto the sky. Stunning.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2019)

A bit of a novelty for me today
Played with a mate at his club and walked off without needing to clean shoes and with spotless troos.
Playing tomorrow at the Zoo might be a little different....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A bit of a novelty for me today
Played with a mate at his club and walked off without needing to clean shoes and with spotless troos.
Playing tomorrow at the Zoo might be a little different....
		
Click to expand...

Tiger, baboon and zebra poo ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Tiger, baboon and zebra poo ?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately they can't get over the fence
Gonna be squidgy I just know it.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2019)

MRI scan. Arrived at hospital 10 minutes early, seen straight away, MRI done asap and away within the hour ðŸ‘


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Profiteroles 
They were our wedding day pudding.
The year before I spent ordering them as my pudding every time we went out for a meal. Bear in mind I was following the F1 calendar so I had a good diverse portfolio for my test.
I concluded that interpretation may be different but even so they were always extremely palatable. ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



*Fortunately they can't get over the fence*
Gonna be squidgy I just know it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but can you?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Coming home to a wonderful pot of homemade stew and dumplings and a homemade apple and blackberry crumble and custard. Now sitting on the sofa full and rather content with life
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a meal. You can keep your fancy expensive restaurant "meals", where you find a little something in the middle of a bloody great plate.
Just reading what you wrote has made me raving hungry.
Glad you enjoyed it.ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Now that's a meal. You can keep your fancy expensive restaurant "meals", where you find a little something in the middle of a bloody great plate.
Just reading what you wrote has made me raving hungry.
Glad you enjoyed it.ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Came home after practice tonight to a homemade leek and potato soup from vegetables from HID's school farm. Wholesome warm and filling


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Maybe, but can you? 

Click to expand...

Im sure I could get my leg over if I tried......


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

My teenage son and daughter.. My son has been enquiring recently about what he wants to do after leaving school in 2 years, he's always had a keen interest in the military, today he came home and told me he has signed up to join the Air Cadets as he wants to pursue a career in the RAF intelligence as a Linguist specialist this alone made me happy,. 10mins later my teenage daughter tells me she also has signed up to the Air Cadets because she wants to do Duke of Edinburgh awards and has been talking to her careers advisor at school about what she needs to get gradewise to also join the RAF but as a Medic, so she can then go onto purse a career with them and become Paramedic in later life..

So this evening we have been to our local Air Cadet Sqn, both loved what they saw and we've got them all measured up for uniform now I just need get them both some boots.

Wish I'd known at their ages what I wanted to do, as much as I loved my time in the Forces if I could do it again it'd be the RAF with a trade.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			.

Wish I'd known at their ages what I wanted to do, as much as I loved my time in the Forces if I could do it again it'd be the RAF with a trade.
		
Click to expand...

It was tough


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 30, 2019)

My Two Dogs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2019)

One of my lad's jobs is representing a couple of artist/band management companies at venues when their artist/band is playing there.  

Last night he was with Al Stewart in Buxton.  My lad was having a chat with him and mentioned that my Mrs and her nurse pals used to sing along to Year of the Cat - when working on the ward (she had told him this earlier)   Quite...a curious choice - and AS observed that also   And so out of last night me and Mrs have free tickets for his show at The Anvil Basingstoke (just down the road from us) this evening - and AS said that if I bring my (vinyl) copy of The Year of the Cat he'll sign the sleeve for me.  After all these years of pain, frustration and money going out of the door - at last - a little bit back 

My lad is pitching to be doing at least some of a small venue Paul Weller tour next year.  Unlikely to come off we think - but who knows - now Mrs Hogie would just love that (PW is her #1 favourite).  

Meanwhile tomorrow night is Lucy Spraggan in Kendal - and then it's Galashiels on Friday (he's doing part of her UK tour at the moment - and we've offered to do a bit driving for him to give him a rest from it and so in return we get 'meet and greet' freebie entry  ).  LS is different but good btw.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

When automated emails go wrong. Just got one from Royal Mail that says:



*Your Royal Mail parcel from your order is on its way has been delivered *
We delivered your parcel from your order is on its way today, Wednesday, 30 October 2019
		
Click to expand...

Err, ok?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 30, 2019)

Being told a couple of weeks ago from my colleague at the NFL Network that he was going to send something over to me to say thanks for helping out at one of the recent London games.

I get home today to a massive box.  Inside, two NFL logo hoodies, one NFL polo shirt, one Under Armour golf shirt, sports bag and a pair of Bose noise-reducing headphones that are $400 alone.  Truly gobsmacked.    Junior Shark has just gotten her hands on the headphones though.  There is saying thank you and then there is REALLY saying thank you.  Guess I must have made a good impression.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

After 10 days of being in hospital including the ICU my little bro got released today. Its also his bday so was a good day for him. 

Not sure the polite suggestions he could do to lose a stone or so have been heard thiugh. He's celebrating his release with Pizza!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			After 10 days of being in hospital including the ICU my little bro got released today. Its also his bday so was a good day for him.

Not sure the polite suggestions he could do to lose a stone or so have been heard thiugh. He's celebrating his release with Pizza!
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Hope the recovery continues well. If he has to lose weight you can only do so much. Professionals can only do so much. At the end of the day he needs to make the effort. That said, definitely a good day (and a thumbs up to my fellow ICU comrades) so look after him and keep going


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. Hope the recovery continues well. If he has to lose weight you can only do so much. Professionals can only do so much. At the end of the day he needs to make the effort. That said, definitely a good day (and a thumbs up to my fellow ICU comrades) so look after him and keep going
		
Click to expand...

The weight isnâ€™t a real issue for his health. Could do to lose a stone but not too,worried heâ€™s on a slippery slope just yet.  

Gotta say, having seen how the team in Southampton perform, I wish I lived closer so my daughter could avoid Canterbury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The weight isnâ€™t a real issue for his health. Could do to lose a stone but not too,worried heâ€™s on a slippery slope just yet. 

Gotta say, having seen how the team in Southampton perform, I wish I lived closer so my daughter could avoid Canterbury.
		
Click to expand...

We have a lot of training attachments with Southampton, especially paeds ICU and so know they are really good (if not the best) in the UK.


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



*The weight isnâ€™t a real issue for his health. Could do to lose a stone but not too,worried heâ€™s on a slippery slope just yet. *

Gotta say, having seen how the team in Southampton perform, I wish I lived closer so my daughter could avoid Canterbury.
		
Click to expand...

It's none of my business and I don't know the lad, but if he's been advised to lose a stone, surely he is already on the slippery slope.
I'd suggest to him that the time to act is now, not when he needs to lose two stone.
Apologies if this appears to be out of order, as I said, it's none of my business, just trying to help him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			It's none of my business and I don't know the lad, but if he's been advised to lose a stone, surely he is already on the slippery slope.
I'd suggest to him that the time to act is now, not when he needs to lose two stone.
Apologies if this appears to be out of order, as I said, it's none of my business, just trying to help him.
		
Click to expand...

No apologies needed. The suggestions are from us, not professionals. Heâ€™s a little overweight. Like a lot of us. He hasnâ€™t suddenly put it on as such. 

That said, weâ€™re both off to Portugal n jan and have â‚¬100 on who loses most before we go. So I wonâ€™t encourage hi, too much.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 31, 2019)

Following a bad local traffic accident three dogs escaped from a car, the driver was badly injured and rushed to hospital.
Two of the dogs were gathered up quickly but the third has been missing now for nearly 3 weeks.
Owner still in hospital and going frantic, especially as her dog has been spotted in the vicinity of the car crash two or three times.
To everybody involved in the dog hunt's great relief he was finally found/caught this morning.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 31, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...
Meanwhile tomorrow night is Lucy Spraggan in Kendal - and then it's *Galashiels* on Friday....
		
Click to expand...

Say Hi to Doctor Finlay while you are there!

Oh and well done on Jr 'getting in' with folks in that industry!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

The continued generosity of people buying Poppies, 3 hour shift in Aldiâ€™s this afternoon for the RBL and we were well visited.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2019)

Kind of fallen out of love with golf a bit...can't get back my old drive and enthusiasm but happy enough to accept that and play less and practice hardly ever BUT today tried a driver off the deck for the first time ever and nailed it. Great fun. So my winter project is to perfect that shot - enough to make me look forward to the next game!


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Kind of fallen out of love with golf a bit...can't get back my old drive and enthusiasm but happy enough to accept that and play less and practice hardly ever BUT today tried a driver off the deck for the first time ever and nailed it. Great fun. So my winter project is to perfect that shot - enough to make me look forward to the next game!
		
Click to expand...

If I get bored then I will hit my driver off the deck when I am at the range with some decent results but I am not sure i'll try it during a game


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			If I get bored then I will hit my driver off the deck when I am at the range with some decent results but I am not sure i'll try it during a game
		
Click to expand...

I think if I tried to hit driver off the deck it would go about as far as hitting my putter off the deck. If I'm lucky.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 31, 2019)

Not really something that gladdens the heart but it made me laugh.   Next to all the election news on the BBC came an announcement that Islamic State have just appointed their new leader.   You can just picture the CIA and American special forces making immediate note of that.   I mean, at least when someone becomes leader of a party over here, they don't go straight to No.1 on a "Must Kill List"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2019)

32 years after being born 10 weeks premature and weighing less than 3lbs, Sabina Checkett is now a neonatal doctor helping premature babies.  Brilliant, just brilliant.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...or-32-years-later-help-troubled-newborns.html


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not really something that gladdens the heart but it made me laugh.   Next to all the election news on the BBC came an announcement that Islamic State have just appointed their new leader.   You can just picture the CIA and American special forces making immediate note of that.   I mean, at least when someone becomes leader of a party over here, they don't go straight to No.1 on a "Must Kill List"
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they hold elections for the top job and what the campaign slogans are like


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			32 years after being born 10 weeks premature and weighing less than 3lbs, Sabina Checkett is now a neonatal doctor helping premature babies.  Brilliant, just brilliant.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...or-32-years-later-help-troubled-newborns.html

Click to expand...

Good for her.
Mrs Imurg has been in that branch for nigh on 30 years now.....still get Xmas cards from parents of some of the kids.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			If I get bored then I will hit my driver off the deck when I am at the range with some decent results but I am not sure i'll try it during a game
		
Click to expand...

I sometimes play with a 2 handicapper who learnt to play in Ireland. She hits her driver better off the deck than a tee peg! In winter our course plays long so driver, driver is a good option especially when only carrying a half set. I forgot it would cut a fair bit but the strike was so much better than I expected and made me smile!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			32 years after being born 10 weeks premature and weighing less than 3lbs, Sabina Checkett is now a neonatal doctor helping premature babies.  Brilliant, just brilliant.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...or-32-years-later-help-troubled-newborns.html

Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing mate, lovely story, my lad was born at 28 weeks, weighing 1lb 10ozs, 26yrs ago and we were prepared for the worst, he has some issues still, but he ended up going through proper school and going to Uni, still tell him everyday how proud of him we are.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			I wonder if they hold elections for the top job and what the campaign slogans are like
		
Click to expand...

No mate they go on a IS forum and argue over nothing ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for sharing mate, lovely story, my lad was born at 28 weeks, weighing 1lb 10ozs, 26yrs ago and we were prepared for the worst, he has some issues still, but he ended up going through proper school and going to Uni, still tell him everyday how proud of him we are.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was close to home mate, you'll appreciate it more than most, glad it all worked out well for you.  Our great niece was pretty much the same stats as your lad 16 years ago, she's come through it okay though.  Truly amazing what they can do for premature babies.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			32 years after being born 10 weeks premature and weighing less than 3lbs, Sabina Checkett is now a neonatal doctor helping premature babies.  Brilliant, just brilliant.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...or-32-years-later-help-troubled-newborns.html

Click to expand...

Mrs Upsidedown will have done 33 years when she retires next year . They've staff on the unit who were patients too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't realise it was close to home mate, you'll appreciate it more than most, glad it all worked out well for you.  Our great niece was pretty much the same stats as your lad 16 years ago, she's come through it okay though.  Truly amazing what they can do for premature babies.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, itâ€™s why I feel so strong about the NHS, this and the Emergency Services should be taken out of Politics and funded correctly, no political party squabbling just protected and looked after for the good of all, amazing staff.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers mate, itâ€™s why I feel so strong about the NHS, this and the Emergency Services should be taken out of Politics and funded correctly, no political party squabbling just protected and looked after for the good of all, amazing staff.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more mate.  And whilst they're at it, properly fund the RNLI and the Air Ambulances.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Couldn't agree more mate.  And whilst they're at it, properly fund the RNLI and the Air Ambulances.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, stop them all being used as political footballs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't realise it was close to home mate, you'll appreciate it more than most, glad it all worked out well for you.  Our great niece was pretty much the same stats as your lad 16 years ago, she's come through it okay though.  Truly amazing what they can do for premature babies.
		
Click to expand...

 16 years ago a close friend had a baby girl at 30 weeks weighing only 3 pounds 4oz. 
It was touch and go for what seemed like an eternity, now she's a beautiful talented teenager , NHS.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 31, 2019)

Junior Shark arrived nearly eight weeks early and was in special care for a month including being in over Christmas.   The little card the nurses made that we found in her cot on Christmas Day had me crying like a baby.   Both my twin sisters were only three pounds when they were born too.  Then again, you'd have thought we could have gotten two for Â£5 really.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 31, 2019)

PatheticShark.....Maybe they should??
But following on from the posts about the emergency services and the NHS then I couldn't agree more about funding and protecting them.
I(and SWMBO) had first hand experience of the Croatian health service at end of Sept.It was an interesting week-cabbage for breakfast,hard brown bread for lunch and God knows what for dinner-thankfully partner was bringing me in sandwiches,fruit and juice/water.No seats for visitors,no privacy as no screens around beds one dead guy lying across from for half day and a night/this was followed by another guy being wheeled in 2 days later only to peg out and lie there and mysteriously disappear in the night again.(I was going to offer him my soup to see if it would bring him back but he wasn't in a receptive mood)!
Broken tiles on the floor,none too clean toilets or washing facilities either.
thank heavens for insurance but even after fighting to get out(they wanted us to pay cash despite getting paid by insurance co.Who were absolutely superb.
Oh yeah,they also sent me out without any medicine...we had to fight like hellfor this by asking if I should just stay in my hotel and drop dead!

So among others,I would never criticise our N.H.S and staffas they've brought me back a few times plus know how to treat those close to you.God BLESS THEM
Soorry this has been so long but please DO NOT TAKE ILL IN CROATIA(unless you want to try3rd world care and facilities.
Jim


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2019)

Sitting in a bar just up from work sipping a beer after a productive week at work, listening to a great song. 

The song is The Bars by The Menzingers if you want a great dirty little rock number for your evening. x


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for sharing mate, lovely story, my lad was born at 28 weeks, weighing 1lb 10ozs, 26yrs ago and we were prepared for the worst, he has some issues still, but he ended up going through proper school and going to Uni, still tell him everyday how proud of him we are.
		
Click to expand...

My son was born at 30 weeks. He's 32yrs old, 6'3" tall and fit as a fiddle.
In the baby care unit he was in, there was a set of very premature twins that both weighed just over 1lb each.
Both ended up totally fine, fit and healthy. 
*The NHS really are latter day heroes.*
As a point of interest, Tyson Fury is 6' 9" and up to 20 stone at any given time .......................... he was born 3 months premature and weighed just 1lb at birth!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 2, 2019)

MiL going home tomorrow after a two week visit.

Never stops talking, talking, talking. All utter rubbish and because of the weather I cannot escape to the golf course. She has not stopped moaning about the weather, youâ€™d think she was the wicked witch of the east and the rain will make her melt.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



*MiL going home tomorrow after a two week visit.*

Never stops talking, talking, talking. All utter rubbish and because of the weather I cannot escape to the golf course. She has not stopped moaning about the weather, youâ€™d think she was the wicked witch of the east and the rain will make her melt.
		
Click to expand...

Just keep reminding her that 'mother-in-law' is an anagram of 'woman Hitler' .................................... that may keep here away for a while!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2019)

Watching tour pro's on TV  playing holes worse than we did when we played it ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Captainron (Nov 3, 2019)

Waking up as champions, again!


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 3, 2019)

Waking up to a beautiful sunny day! And able to take the dog out for his first decent walk in two days, a proper ball-flinger, chasing and being chased, jumping in the river walk! He loved it....heâ€™s worn out now but after lunch we are going again!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2019)

Enjoying that rarity that is a day to myself, no Mrs Wolf or Wolf cubs about. Have had a lay in, been to gym, had a nice long soak, done my food prep uninterrupted for the week ahead. Now have a pot of coffee on the go ready to sit down and enjoy uninterrupted coverage of the NFL game between the Jags & Texans. Even if the Jags lose its going to have been a good day off with very simple pleasures to myself for a change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Watching tour pro's on TV  playing holes worse than we did when we played it ðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

In fairness Chris, some of them are playing it a little better than we did...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness Chris, some of them are playing it a little better than we did... 

Click to expand...

Speak for yourself ðŸ¤«ðŸ¤«


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Another glorious home made dinner from HID and one of our members giving me a massive bag of apples and pears for HID to cook with. Kitchen and the house has the marvellous home cooking smell and really has that homely and winter feel about it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Speak for yourself ðŸ¤«ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember you making 7 birdies on the bounce


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't remember you making 7 birdies on the bounce
		
Click to expand...

No ......... but I did make 7 birdies in a season once ðŸ˜


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2019)

Grandson's team now into the 4th round of the SFA age group cup.
3-3 at full time with the oppo goalie saving a really well taken last minute penalty.
In ET they hit the crossbar twice and missed a couple of sitters before a great goal 2 minutes from FT. 
Can't stand this excitement but I am now considered a 'lucky mascot' .
Just hope the next tie isn't away to Inversneck or Wick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			No ......... but I did make 7 birdies in a season once ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

1956 wasn't it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Grandson's team now into the 4th round of the SFA age group cup.
3-3 at full time with the oppo goalie saving a really well taken last minute penalty.
In ET they hit the crossbar twice and missed a couple of sitters before a great goal 2 minutes from FT.
Can't stand this excitement but I am now considered a 'lucky mascot' .
Just hope the next tie isn't away to Inversneck or Wick.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Do the big boys (Celtic, Rangers, etc) put sides in as well or is just junior clubs?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			1856 wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you homer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Fixed that for you homer

Click to expand...

I would never have been so presumptious. Anyway I am sure an upstanding fellow like him would have been away fighting for king and country in the 2nd Opium war or on way to put down the Indian Rebellion of 1857 (google is a great friend)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			1956 wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it might even have been 8 o clock


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. Do the big boys (Celtic, Rangers, etc) put sides in as well or is just junior clubs?
		
Click to expand...

No, just clubs from the 'boys' leagues.
The senior clubs do send scouts to watch, for example two of last years team players have signed schoolboy terms for Celtic and Kilmarnock.
They now play at a higher level league and get coached at the clubs a couple of times a week.
There is a big difference in talent between the professional clubs development teams and the ordinary league teams.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Over a year after retiring from the NHS (with 40yrs under her nursing belt), Mrs SILH yesterday started her 2 day a week job with Breast Cancer Now.  Quite a trek for her into BCN Head Office near Tower Bridge - but Day#1 seemed to go well despite all her concerns...Day #2 today...fingers crossed...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 5, 2019)

My girlfriend feeling sufficiently better to come away to Lithuania this weekend - she really needs it!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Walking into the room just before the service and seeing my daughter in her full wedding dress, ready for me to walk her down the aisle.  A truly wonderful moment. 
I struggled to keep it all together.


----------



## IanM (Nov 5, 2019)

Just received my old companies Golf Soc Fixtures for 2020.... starting to imagine what summer is like!!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2019)

IanM said:



			starting to imagine what summer is like!!
		
Click to expand...

It's that short period of time between July and September when we moan about how hot it is and how hard and dry the courses are.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 5, 2019)

Excellent fireworks display tonight, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 7, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-50316325 Jings, they have travelled a long way, Edinburgh will be beelin.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-50316325 Jings, they have travelled a long way, Edinburgh will be beelin.

Click to expand...

Liverpool will be beelin too (whatever that means) ;-)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2019)

My great big 6'3" tattood 27yr old lad having a good greet when telling us how he found a cat very badly injured in the middle of the road outside a school - how cars in front of him had avoided it but had not stopped and nobody seemed to be caring.  He stopped his car - carried the very badly hurt, and badly bleeding and 'crying' (his word) cat to the pavement; called the nearest vet, and stayed with the cat telling it to hang on until the vet arrived.  But the cat died by the time the vet arrived.  He might look a bit of a tearaway lad (and he has been no end of trouble) - but his heart is in a caring place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-50316325 Jings, they have travelled a long way, Edinburgh will be beelin.

Click to expand...

And the good citizens of Embra will be able to call Weegies a bunch of culture vultures - which of course they are - from those who enjoy the delights of a good tonic wine down...(recall that jakeys tend to see the world the wrong way up)


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My great big 6'3" tattood 27yr old lad having a good greet when telling us how he found a cat very badly injured in the middle of the road outside a school - how cars in front of him had avoided it but had not stopped and nobody seemed to be caring.  He stopped his car - carried the very badly hurt, and badly bleeding and 'crying' (his word) cat to the pavement; called the nearest vet, and stayed with the cat telling it to hang on until the vet arrived.  But the cat died by the time the vet arrived.  He might look a bit of a tearaway lad (and he has been no end of trouble) - but his heart is in a caring place.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a tall milkman ?


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

richart said:



			Did you have a tall milkman ?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you mean barber? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...fine-hogging-middle-lane-M20-three-miles.html

Brilliant - one down, about 50,000 more middle-lane hogging muppets to go.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...fine-hogging-middle-lane-M20-three-miles.html

Brilliant - one down, about 50,000 more middle-lane hogging muppets to go.
		
Click to expand...

It's dickheeds like that who need taking off the road completely.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Donâ€™t you mean barber? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

mhm...my barber (not the French one - the Lebanese one) does always ask how my lad is...mhm


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2019)

Apparently,  7 year old grand daughter at dinner today "daddy, who do you prefer? Mummy or your ex girlfriend? " 

Oh I wish I'd been there ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Apparently,  7 year old grand daughter at dinner today "daddy, who do you prefer? Mummy or your ex girlfriend? "

Oh I wish I'd been there ðŸ˜‹ðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

Are mummy and daddy still together ,or did daddy give the right answer


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Are mummy and daddy still together ,or did daddy give the right answer
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are and daddy definitely gave the right answer ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2019)

â€œTommyâ€ Looking good and ready for todayâ€™s Remembrance Service.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 10, 2019)

Watching over a 100 kids observe a minutes silence impeccably at the football hub this morning.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			â€œTommyâ€ Looking good and ready for todayâ€™s Remembrance Service.
View attachment 28536

Click to expand...

The guy, Ray Lansdale, who I am guessing is the artist responsible for this statue is brilliant... Seen a couple of his works and they are outstanding...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The guy, Ray Lansdale, who I am guessing is the artist responsible for this statue is brilliant... Seen a couple of his works and they are outstanding...
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is mate, weâ€™ve got Tommy and the Lifeboatman (down the harbour) nearby in Easington they have â€œThe Marraâ€ a Miner with his heart ripped out.
Heâ€™s a very talented man.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 10, 2019)

Guardiola ranting on the sidelines.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 10, 2019)

Watching my little lady get better & more confident at Bike & Horse riding.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Mother-in-law taken to A&E by Mrs Slime after she face planted on the pavement.
A&E had her seen to inside 15 minutes and kept her in for a few hours due to minor concussion, having done an EEG and CT Scan.
The NHS, you gotta love 'em. 

See 'Random irritations of the day'.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Two police patrol vehicles offering to help me change a wheel just after midnight.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2019)

Finding out that my prostate cancer is no worse 2 years after first being diagnosed.  No need in the short term for surgery, just active surveillance ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Finding out that my prostate cancer is no worse 2 years after first being diagnosed.  No need in the short term for surgery, just active surveillance ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Good news


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Two police patrol vehicles offering to help me change a wheel just after midnight. 

Click to expand...

did they breathalise you after they had done it??


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			did they breathalise you after they had done it??
		
Click to expand...

They didn't do it, I declined their kind offer.
I didn't supply a breath test, but they didn't supply a bacon sandwich ....................... so I guess we're quits.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			They didn't do it, I declined their kind offer.
I didn't supply a breath test, but they didn't supply a bacon sandwich ....................... so I guess we're quits. 

Click to expand...

happened to me twice, where ive been stuck after the brace has stripped (both times on a VW i might add) and after helping have been asked for a test


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2019)

Some brewers moving to 250ml cans for their stronger beers. Can enjoy quality flavours without spending as much or getting fairly tipsy on a week night.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 12, 2019)

Went to see Liam Gallagher in Brum tonight, really took me back to my school days. He was fantastic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2019)

Scotland looking to introduce a 20p plastic bottle return service.

BBC Scotland desperately looking for an SNP baaaad angle on the story say that it could lead to English gangs smuggling bottles over the border.


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

My new chainsaw with, obviously, a new, shiny and very sharp chain.
Hot knife and butter spring to mind.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2019)

Becoming captain of Pyrford GC at the AGM this evening.   A formality tonight but my picture is now up in the clubhouse and it's official.  Wow.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Becoming captain of Pyrford GC at the AGM this evening.   A formality tonight but my picture is now up in the clubhouse and it's official.  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get to push in front of the queue on a Saturday morning...?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Becoming captain of Pyrford GC at the AGM this evening.   A formality tonight but my picture is now up in the clubhouse and it's official.  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Dear God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(and through gritted teeth well done pal - richly deserved and have a great year)


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Becoming captain of Pyrford GC at the AGM this evening.   A formality tonight but my picture is now up in the clubhouse and it's official.  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats .......................... how long have you been a member there?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Congrats .......................... how long have you been a member there?
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your year ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Becoming captain of Pyrford GC at the AGM this evening.   A formality tonight but my picture is now up in the clubhouse and it's official.  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats ,now when are you sorting out a forum meet?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 16, 2019)

Simply being a dad. 9 weeks in and she is adorable!


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2019)

At the caravan and just had pie and mash for tea


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2019)

Grandson's team now into the last 32 of the Scottish age group 2007 Cup.
By far the poorer team but fought out a 1-0 win against Highland League club Formatine.
Lucky goal by the Rick O'Shay.
That was their 7th successive home drawn game in the last two years.....bound to be Lerwick away in the next draw


----------



## Wolf (Nov 16, 2019)

Ancestry website, chatting to my dad yesterday he wanted to know his grandmothers maiden name. So we signed up to ancestry and we've managed to track his family right back to 1703, it's made his day knowing his history


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Congrats ,now when are you sorting out a forum meet?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question. Some will need an awful lot of balls as there is the odd drop of water around the place


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 16, 2019)

On my way home from the course today I popped by my local Waitrose, and look who I found. 

That made my day at least!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 16, 2019)

Got lots of time in lieu to get rid of before year end. So gone away to the North Norfolk coast with just the dog for a week of walking, reading crime and thriller novels on the kindle and the finest beer, Chablis and JD and coke on tap. May even get a round in.  

And much as I love my wife and daughter, my heart is gladdened.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			On my way home from the course today I popped by my local Waitrose, and look who I found.

That made my day at least!



View attachment 28576

Click to expand...

You've got a bit work to do on that beard...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			On my way home from the course today I popped by my local Waitrose, and look who I found.

That made my day at least!



View attachment 28576

Click to expand...

I take it you met him at the meat counter


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I take it you met him at the meat counter
		
Click to expand...

I spotted him at the tills as soon as I came in, so I roamed around like a real loser until he and his missus had paid and were on their way out before I approached him. Didnâ€™t see if he had any beeeeeeef in the bags though.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2019)

The new Call Of Duty game being ridiculously good.
Childish I know but I've been a gamer since the early 80s and it's never going to change ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland looking to introduce a 20p plastic bottle return service.

BBC Scotland desperately looking for an SNP baaaad angle on the story say that it could lead to English gangs smuggling bottles over the border.

Click to expand...

Oddly enough Doon, when I was up Mt Tamborine in Oz, we had a Coke with our meals. We paid up and when we were chucking the pram in the back of the car 4 plastic bottles fell out. I asked what that was all about. Yen, me chinese pal said there's cash back on plastic bottles. She made over $200 with the last lot she took in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			On my way home from the course today I popped by my local Waitrose, and look who I found.

That made my day at least!



View attachment 28576

Click to expand...

He looks happier about it than you do, Lord only knows why!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			On my way home from the course today I popped by my local Waitrose, and look who I found. 

That made my day at least! 



View attachment 28576

Click to expand...

Which one is you Jacob?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			He looks happier about it than you do, Lord only knows why! 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a 36 year old man, asking a guy called beef if I could take a picture with him. I was 50% nervous and 50% embarrassed.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Which one is you Jacob?
		
Click to expand...

The one without money.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			The one without a golf game.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2019)

The Welsh National Anthem.  Magnificent.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The new Call Of Duty game being ridiculously good.
Childish I know but I've been a gamer since the early 80s and it's never going to change ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I thought  the single player was good and the multiplayer is even better. A real return to form.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I thought  the single player was good and the multiplayer is even better. A real return to form.
		
Click to expand...

Yeaj, I'm absolutely hammering multiplayer, best ever imo.


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2019)

being told that your job is safe after the threat of redundancy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			being told that your job is safe after the threat of redundancy.
		
Click to expand...

Good news especially with Christmas around the corner. Got laid off mid-December once. Made it hard to find any enthusiasm for the festivities


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

two long tailed tits jumping around in the cherry tree in the garden. wife had never seen one before


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2019)

Watching the video where a chap lobs some heavy item at the windows of the new Tesla Cybertruck with Musk watching. Supposed to demonstrate how hard the windows were to break...not quite!


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Watching the video where a chap lobs some heavy item at the windows of the new Tesla Cybertruck with Musk watching. Supposed to demonstrate how hard the windows were to break...not quite! 

Click to expand...

Yup, that's funny!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2019)

I bought a coffee machine in the week and have made some decent coffee for the last couple of days. HID said she'd like to try one so I made her one first, only I forgot to put the basket in the portafilter! 

Half way through the extraction there was a very loud splattttt and coffee shot out of the head in both directions, I looked round and Mrs D was covered in coffee and coffee grouts ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ luckily she laughed too ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ cleaning the kitchen took some time and it's a lesson learned !


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 23, 2019)

A Spurs goal.....


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 23, 2019)

Joao Moutinho.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 23, 2019)

Coming home to some amazing smells and tastes.. Namely Mrs Wolf had been baking homemade sausage, bean & cheese melt pasties, had made cookies for the kids (plus some for me) she also made a 4 layer  PiÃ±ata cake covered in vanilla butter frosting filled with Smarties... Its been a delightful a d delicious evening with plenty left over for tomorrow.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 24, 2019)

Hearing a Dutch commentator describe mike lorenzo vera as "shhhneakylong"....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2019)

Mike Lorenzo dropping the F bomb on Sky, giving a wonderful Gallic shrug and saying "I'm French"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Coming home to some amazing smells and tastes.. Namely Mrs Wolf had been baking homemade sausage, bean & cheese melt pasties, had made cookies for the kids (plus some for me) she also made a 4 layer  PiÃ±ata cake covered in vanilla butter frosting filled with Smarties... Its been a delightful a d delicious evening with plenty left over for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. My good lady is a very good cook and so today she has made leek and potato soup. She is currently marinating some chicken for a homemade curry tomorrow night

Enjoy the feast. That Pinata cake sounds impressive


----------



## Wolf (Nov 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice. My good lady is a very good cook and so today she has made leek and potato soup. She is currently marinating some chicken for a homemade curry tomorrow night

Enjoy the feast. That Pinata cake sounds impressive
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently sat here i a food coma after another day of Mrs Wolf's cooking and round 3 of the cake Homer, it really is a thing of beauty and tasty


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2019)

Watching wee Jimmie krankie being interviewed.

God knows how any one can vote for her


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Watching wee Jimmie krankie being interviewed.

God knows how any one can vote for her
		
Click to expand...

Is she doing the wobbly head thing? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Watching wee Jimmie krankie being interviewed.

God knows how any one can vote for her
		
Click to expand...

Was Elton John with her?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Is she doing the wobbly head thing? ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

She was pummelled!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 25, 2019)

First round of the bowling club singles k'out, and against one of the very good guys. The format is 2 bowls each, and 21 ends. All done in 17 ends - he couldn't catch me, 16-5.


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2019)

A phone call to say that the biopsies taken last week are all benign


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2019)

chellie said:



			A phone call to say that the biopsies taken last week are all benign

Click to expand...

Celebrate! Great news.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

chellie said:



			A phone call to say that the biopsies taken last week are all benign

Click to expand...

That is good news


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Celebrate! Great news.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			That is good news
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, as it has been a horrendous week waiting for what I was sure wasn't good news.


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2019)

Damian Aspinall.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2019)

Whatever it might say in another thread, there is a God and he has made Branston Pickle flavoured Mini Chedders. Tonight Matthew we are eating said Chedders with a delightful white Rioja.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Mrs Wolf has just come home from her RAF Officer Selection test day happy to say she passed every test with flying colours and now is through to her next stage of the process. She's decided we should celebrate by watching Harry Potter ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Whatever it might say in another thread, there is a God and he has made Branston Pickle flavoured Mini Chedders. Tonight Matthew we are eating said Chedders with a delightful white Rioja.
		
Click to expand...


Best snacks ever, only thing is they're as rare as rocking horse poo over here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf has just come home from her RAF Officer Selection test day happy to say she passed every test with flying colours and now is through to her next stage of the process. She's decided we should celebrate by watching Harry Potter ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Great news. What's the next stage?


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great news. What's the next stage?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer she's chuffed to bits and I'm immensely proud of her. Next steps are further medical and has to have advanced interview for nature of her potential role including vetting for some of the potential info she may be privvy to. But she has all that in 2 weeks time,. They've told her it'll be before Christmas so fingers crossed with that and if she passes that they will give her start dates.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Whatever it might say in another thread, there is a God and he has made Branston Pickle flavoured Mini Chedders. Tonight Matthew we are eating said Chedders with a delightful white Rioja.
		
Click to expand...

My personal favourite were the marmite ones.... Can't get them anywhere now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thanks Homer she's chuffed to bits and I'm immensely proud of her. Next steps are further medical and has to have advanced interview for nature of her potential role including vetting for some of the potential info she may be privvy to. But she has all that in 2 weeks time,. They've told her it'll be before Christmas so fingers crossed with that and if she passes that they will give her start dates.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be a perfect present if she gets in!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2019)

Just heard from daughter and she has this morning passed the Financial Services, Regulation and Ethics exam. 

She worked very hard for this and it's the first step in building a career in the Retail Financial Advice Sector if that is the way that she wishes to go.  Proud dad.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 27, 2019)

My son passed his driving test yesterday. To say he was a little bit chuffed would be an understatement. So having three cars between the good lady and my self (mine a v70 Volvo,hers a freelancer, the third Bei g our little fun car ,a two seater roadster )  agreed to put the youngun on our insurance and let him have the roadster .the look on his face when the Mrs gave him the keys and the sheer joy of seeing him totally at a loss was pure heaven .hopefully he will keep it between the ditches and drive properly but I'm sure he has already found out how fast it can go.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			My son passed his driving test yesterday. To say he was a little bit chuffed would be an understatement. So having three cars between the good lady and my self (mine a v70 Volvo,hers a freelancer, the third Bei g our little fun car ,a two seater roadster )  agreed to put the youngun on our insurance and let him have the roadster .the look on his face when the Mrs gave him the keys and the sheer joy of seeing him totally at a loss was pure heaven .hopefully he will keep it between the ditches and drive properly but I'm sure he has already found out how fast it can go.
		
Click to expand...

My son passed his test about 6 weeks ago.  First time.  He was chuffed.  We had kept his grannies car for him when she passed from us three years ago (it's been my runaround since then) - so he got that.  Within a week he'd been in an accident (someone hit him but he's most likely going to be deemed to be to blame) and had a speeding ticket...

And he's on our car insurance....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My son passed his test about 6 weeks ago.  First time.  He was chuffed.  We had kept his grannies car for him when she passed from us three years ago (it's been my runaround since then) - so he got that.  Within a week he'd been in an accident (someone hit him but he's most likely going to be deemed to be to blame) and had a speeding ticket...

And he's on our car insurance....

Click to expand...

He'd better be careful. If he gets another ticket within 2 years of passing they'll rip his licence up and he'll have to reapply for his provisional and do all the tests again.


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My son passed his test about 6 weeks ago.  First time.  He was chuffed.  We had kept his grannies car for him when she passed from us three years ago (it's been my runaround since then) - so he got that.  Within a week he'd been in an accident (someone hit him but he's most likely going to be deemed to be to blame) and had a speeding ticket...

And he's on our car insurance....

Click to expand...

Hope he's not the main driver but the insurance is in your name.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2019)

chellie said:



			Hope he's not the main driver but the insurance is in your name.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't spot that
Insurance companies don't like that.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 27, 2019)

Granddaughter going to her first European Cup match tonight at Liverpool.


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2019)

A hole in one today.  120 yards, pitching wedge. First shot of the day!

.......... sadly it was at the golf range ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2019)

My favourite white Rioja on special in the supermarket. Normally retails at a very expensive â‚¬5.50. Picked up 3 bottles at â‚¬3.45 a bottle. 

The plonk we often buy is only â‚¬1.70. Although nice it isn't a patch on the good stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			My favourite white Rioja on special in the supermarket. Normally retails at a very expensive â‚¬5.50. Picked up 3 bottles at â‚¬3.45 a bottle.

The plonk we often buy is only â‚¬1.70. Although nice it isn't a patch on the good stuff. hic hic
		
Click to expand...

 sorted Amigo


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

A plate full of sprouts.


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Ant and Dec .............................. just a superb team.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			A plate full of sprouts.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you may be drunk...



Slime said:



			Ant and Dec .............................. just a superb team.
		
Click to expand...

Nope; you're absolutely bladdered!


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Nope, just heartily gladdened!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2019)

Mrs. BiM's hospital appointment running late.

The reason being that the Tamil interpreter for an appointment ahead of her failed to turn up.  Rather than turn them away, the consultant first downloaded Google Translator to try & sort it out.  When that failed, he phoned the patient's daughter who acted as interpreter.  Well done that man.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

I've entered the 21st Century...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've entered the 21st Century...

Click to expand...

Don't forget to put the battery in...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Don't forget to put the battery in...

Click to expand...

Lithium off course, and on.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

First step to a new home.
Application in at Ellesborough, Fragger and CVG signed up too.
Wait a couple of weeks and then we have the meeting - relatively informal - to go over details
Downside is they're currently full but will have space on 1st April.
So, 4 months slogging around Whipsnade Lakes and then a chalk Downland course that only closes except for snow and fog. Only closed 3 times in 7 years due to excess water
Rarely, if ever, have temps and the par 3s have mats on the tees during winter.
Going full 7 day - first time in about 10-12 years.
Expensive but looking forward to it.
Will miss the wallabies though.....


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First step to a new home.
Application in at Ellesborough, Fragger and CVG signed up too.
Wait a couple of weeks and then we have the meeting - relatively informal - to go over details
Downside is they're currently full but will have space on 1st April.
So, 4 months slogging around Whipsnade Lakes and then a chalk Downland course that only closes except for snow and fog. Only closed 3 times in 7 years due to excess water
Rarely, if ever, have temps and the par 3s have mats on the tees during winter.
Going full 7 day - first time in about 10-12 years.
Expensive but looking forward to it.
Will miss the wallabies though.....
		
Click to expand...

making up a four ball with Jezza then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First step to a new home.
Application in at Ellesborough, Fragger and CVG signed up too.
Wait a couple of weeks and then we have the meeting - relatively informal - to go over details
Downside is they're currently full but will have space on 1st April.
So, 4 months slogging around Whipsnade Lakes and then a chalk Downland course that only closes except for snow and fog. Only closed 3 times in 7 years due to excess water
Rarely, if ever, have temps and the par 3s have mats on the tees during winter.
Going full 7 day - first time in about 10-12 years.
Expensive but looking forward to it.
Will miss the wallabies though.....
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a nice course , some very good holes on it , all greens on one side slope away from the monument ðŸ˜‚

maybe see you when we play the club match there ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			making up a four ball with Jezza then

Click to expand...

Yeah - Downside is the incumbent PM becomes an Honorary member.
Neither JC or BJ strike me as being players though...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2019)

Hope the 3 of you enjoy it


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a nice course , some very good holes on it , all greens on one side slope away from the monument ðŸ˜‚

maybe see you when we play the club match there ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Text on the website says putt towards it....


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First step to a new home.
Application in at Ellesborough, Fragger and CVG signed up too.
Wait a couple of weeks and then we have the meeting - relatively informal - to go over details
Downside is they're currently full but will have space on 1st April.
So, 4 months slogging around Whipsnade Lakes and then a chalk Downland course that only closes except for snow and fog. Only closed 3 times in 7 years due to excess water
Rarely, if ever, have temps and the par 3s have mats on the tees during winter.
Going full 7 day - first time in about 10-12 years.
Expensive but looking forward to it.
Will miss the wallabies though.....
		
Click to expand...

When do you want me to beat you around that course as well ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			When do you want me to beat you around that course as well ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Any time you like Mate.
You'll be in your element - far fewer trees...


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Any time you like Mate.
You'll be in your element - far fewer trees...

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First step to a new home.
Application in at Ellesborough, Fragger and CVG signed up too.
Wait a couple of weeks and then we have the meeting - relatively informal - to go over details
Downside is they're currently full but will have space on 1st April.
So, 4 months slogging around Whipsnade Lakes and then a chalk Downland course that only closes except for snow and fog. Only closed 3 times in 7 years due to excess water
Rarely, if ever, have temps and the par 3s have mats on the tees during winter.
Going full 7 day - first time in about 10-12 years.
Expensive but looking forward to it.
Will miss the wallabies though.....
		
Click to expand...

Good news.

You were clearly not happy at the Zoo and were treated shoddily in my opinion. Hope you enjoy the new home come APril (Frag might have a game by then). Are you all going 7 day


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news.

You were clearly not happy at the Zoo and were treated shoddily in my opinion. Hope you enjoy the new home come APril (Frag might have a game by then). Are you all going 7 day
		
Click to expand...

We are
They suspended new 5 day memberships last year and have no plans to reintroduce it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We are
They suspended new 5 day memberships last year and have no plans to reintroduce it.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. How does that work for Frag now he's a "normal" job. Can he get out at weekends? Are you going to struggle to get a game at weekends with work?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cool. How does that work for Frag now he's a "normal" job. Can he get out at weekends? Are you going to struggle to get a game at weekends with work?
		
Click to expand...

No worries.
Read the mag soon. Fergus is doing a bit on how to fit golf in around work/life....it's all in there...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2019)

Politicians on all sides condemning the terrorist attacks and suspending campaigning for the GE as a mark of respect.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Politicians on all sides condemning the terrorist attacks and suspending campaigning for the GE as a mark of respect.
		
Click to expand...

Have they Paul? I'm currently watching several politicians arguing their cases on BBC 1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Have they Paul? I'm currently watching several politicians arguing their cases on BBC 1
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the headline from PM and Corbyn on Sky Website. Maybe it was too late to cancel the programme.

General election: Labour and Conservatives suspend campaign after London Bridge terror attack
http://news.sky.com/story/general-e...gn-after-london-bridge-terror-attack-11873786


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Don't forget to put the battery in...

Click to expand...

It needs a battery? And apparently it doesnâ€™t see round trees.  Stupid gizmo...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2019)

Kudos to my granddaughters primary school getting through the Snowman [beautifully sung] without singing 'he's nicked my Irn Bru and what am I to do'


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It needs a battery? And apparently it doesnâ€™t see round trees.  Stupid gizmo...
		
Click to expand...

OMG, you bought a gizmo? Dodgy! Should of got a thingy-me-jig.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Carol singing in the shopping centre, it is nearly Christmas after all!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2019)

Danny Ricciardo... The guy is just a breath of fresh air...


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2019)

Enjoying playing golf for the first time in ages. Only 12 holes and weather rubbish but some moments of enthusiasm and even thinking I might hit the range next week (again for the first time in ages). Just a glimpse of how I used to feel about the game but a glimpse all the same.


----------



## Piece (Nov 30, 2019)

Golf PP out of intensive care. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2019)

AmandaJR's post.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2019)

Lovely reminder of one of Cinema's greatest lines Via Wings and Local Hero.

Give me one of those 42 year old Whiskies

Sorry Mr Mac we have none left.

Well give me four 8 year old and a 10 year old then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Golf PP out of intensive care. ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Good news. What happened (if you don't mind me asking). Were you paired together in any knockouts or comps? Hopefully he'll be on a course soon


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news. What happened (if you don't mind me asking). Were you paired together in any knockouts or comps? Hopefully he'll be on a course soon
		
Click to expand...

Critical case of PVT. Just got to A&E in time. ðŸ¤¯

I'm not a member so I play socially. He is though. I've played with him for over 30 years.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2019)

Just out of my check up with the specialist and been told that I have recovered enough movement in my left arm that I should (should!) be in a position to swing a club again April/May, IF I keep on with the rehab program. 
Now that's an early Christmas pressie I wasn't expecting.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Just out of my check up with the specialist and been told that I have recovered enough movement in my left arm that I should (should!) be in a position to swing a club again April/May, IF I keep on with the rehab program.
Now that's an early Christmas pressie I wasn't expecting.
		
Click to expand...

Great News Greig, santa has come early.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Just out of my check up with the specialist and been told that I have recovered enough movement in my left arm that I should (should!) be in a position to swing a club again April/May, IF I keep on with the rehab program.
Now that's an early Christmas pressie I wasn't expecting.
		
Click to expand...

Well there's the additional motivation you need. Work hard but make sure you don't rush back too soon. The golf course will still be there so build up to it and follow orders. Great news though


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2019)

Went into Dunelm café and asked for a toasted tea cake and flat white yesterday.
'Toasted tea  bread' and flat white said cheery lady.
Being inquisitive I asked what  was the difference a toasted tea cake and a toasted tea bread.
The reply was 'weel yea widnae want to toast a Tunnocks tea cake now wid yea'.
Perhaps I have lived too long in England.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm on fire - 10 minutes in and 6 (SIX!) questions right on Uni Challenge


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Results of my yearly medical check today, seemingly I'm much the same as last year, everything is nearly within guidelines. Same weight, Blood pressure still  just on the high side of normal , PSA 2.0 down from 2.5, Cholesterol 5 .4.
Amazingly Liver and Kidneys functions normal, roll on 2020  fingers crossed . Merry xmas guys and gals xx


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on fire - 10 minutes in and 6 (SIX!) questions right on Uni Challenge 

Click to expand...

Who sang Amanda ? , that should make it 7 lol. 
edit - it wasn't JR was it


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2019)

Ibuprofen 😌


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on fire - 10 minutes in and 6 (SIX!) questions right on Uni Challenge 

Click to expand...

I always do well on the repeats as well. 😃


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2019)

My son got 5 days work out of the blue and if he gets paid for it this week he will be able to pay his rent on Friday 🙄

And he won’t have to come to me...👍


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2019)

Vick and Bob



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=956162031158953



and Geordies


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2019)

richart said:



			I always do well on the repeats as well. 😃
		
Click to expand...

Now that's the real test!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2019)

Fish finger sandwiches! Tartar sauce! A pot of tea!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lovely reminder of one of Cinema's greatest lines Via Wings and *Local Hero.*

Give me one of those 42 year old Whiskies

Sorry Mr Mac we have none left.

Well give me four 8 year old and a 10 year old then.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it last weekend on “Talking pictures TV” I’d seen it before but it’s a lovely film “the 42 year old scotch is old enough to be out on its own”😁... great soundtrack too!


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

1 more sleep until I get paid to play one of my favourite courses


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Fish finger sandwiches! Tartar sauce! A pot of tea!
		
Click to expand...

Had a fish finger sarnie in the pub at lunch time. Gave the pot of tea a miss though 😂


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			1 more sleep until I get paid to play one of my favourite courses
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on...you can't leave it like that.....


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Oh come on...you can't leave it like that.....

Click to expand...

Walton Heaths old course with a full English included, paid for by my company
As I’m going with a client and an insurer I can claim the mileage back!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Walton Heaths old course with a full English included, paid for by my company
As I’m going with a client and an insurer I can claim the mileage back!
		
Click to expand...

Sweet


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Had a *fish finger sarnie* in the pub at lunch time. Gave the pot of tea a miss though 😂
		
Click to expand...

Fish finger sarnies are great, but to take them to the very top level of culinary magnificence, just add some cauliflower cheese!
You'll never beat that, never!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 6, 2019)

In Edinburgh for Xmas market, just finished lunch with a couple of glasses of red 😀


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 6, 2019)

Yesterday was the 2nd round of the Christmas triples knockout at the bowling club, we had a brilliant win. Today was the 1/4 final. Down for 12 of the 18 ends, and then we found our game, and we ran out comfortable winners.

Semi-final tomorrow afternoon. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday was the 2nd round of the Christmas triples knockout at the bowling club, we had a brilliant win. Today was the 1/4 final. Down for 12 of the 18 ends, and then we found our game, and we ran out comfortable winners.

Semi-final tomorrow afternoon. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you 2 are being called  El Banditos by the locals


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2019)

Had a really good 50th with wife and boys, with some cracking presents.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2019)

My daily( evenings really😀) dose of "Last of the Summer wine". 
Wonderful entertainment.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2019)

Red wine used to flavour a bolognese sauce.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2019)

Duncan Ferguson.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday was the 2nd round of the Christmas triples knockout at the bowling club, we had a brilliant win. Today was the 1/4 final. Down for 12 of the 18 ends, and then we found our game, and we ran out comfortable winners.

Semi-final tomorrow afternoon. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Final tomorrow morning... semi went to sudden death after finishing the 18 ends @ 17-17.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Final tomorrow morning... semi went to sudden death after finishing the 18 ends @ 17-17.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck !


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2019)

VAR.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2019)

Unbelievable scenes in our Sunday League match as our keeper came up for a corner in injury time and headed the equaliser to earn us a point!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday was the 2nd round of the Christmas triples knockout at the bowling club, we had a brilliant win. Today was the 1/4 final. Down for 12 of the 18 ends, and then we found our game, and we ran out comfortable winners.

Semi-final tomorrow afternoon. Really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Final tomorrow morning... semi went to sudden death after finishing the 18 ends @ 17-17.
		
Click to expand...

And the winner is... drum roll... 

Went well up through most of the match... and with the opposition needing 5 on the last end for a win, someone dropped a bowl right against the jack with 2 bowls a couple of feet behind if they decided to fire.

That's Christmas lunch for us both paid for next week.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 8, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			And the winner is... drum roll... 

Went well up through most of the match... and with the opposition needing 5 on the last end for a win, someone dropped a bowl right against the jack with 2 bowls a couple of feet behind if they decided to fire.

That's Christmas lunch for us both paid for next week.

Click to expand...

Having joined my local indoor club a fortnight ago and being a total novice couldnt believe that I was asked to play in a match for the team as someone hadn't turned up .well I played and I think we just won our match (triples) at half time we were a staggering 31-1 up and ended up after 18 ends an unbelievable 48-5victors. 
 I don't think I will ever win another match by that margin ever again.and it was my first ever match .I have only had two coaching sessions but everyone is saying I'm a natural, I rather think I had one of those games.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 8, 2019)

Nativity plays .you can't beat watching your offspring on stage having a fantastic time being all dressed up and singing their hearts out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2019)

Dumbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Nativity plays .you can't beat watching your offspring on stage having a fantastic time being all dressed up and singing their hearts out.
		
Click to expand...

One of my most unforgettable /entertaining and funniest Gigs I've ever been invited to deputise at.
Was back in the mid 70s. for a local Dance School Studio's Christmas special at Motherwell Civic centre, kids ranging from 16/17 down to the 4/5 year olds.
With a full house of around 1000 all seated parents and relatives watching closely, .
Back then i was use to standing up belting out all the TOPS Wings/Slade/ Bay city Rollers  type of stuff, so sitting down at the back of a stage quietly playing to a new strict script  and bang on tempo stuff was pretty strange to me.
Watching from behind was brilliant especially the younger ones trying they're best to get it right and catch up, then seeing the audience's faces was a sight to behold.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Unbelievable scenes in our Sunday League match as our keeper came up for a corner in injury time and headed the equaliser to earn us a point!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha quality.
Our star player came up with the goods yesterday and scored a cracking winner with a couple of minutes left. Puts us 6 points behind the league leaders with 3 games in hand 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha quality.
Our star player came up with the goods yesterday and scored a cracking winner with a couple of minutes left. Puts us 6 points behind the league leaders with 3 games in hand 👍
		
Click to expand...

This was a big match as both sides had won all their league games up to this point (but they had played more so they're top). So could be a vital point earned.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

Simple pleasure of being sat here in my favourite coffee shop enjoying a flat white with a stroop waffle watching the outside world go by on a beautiful sunny cold winters day waiting for Mrs Wolf who is having her next stage RAF officer interview right across from where im sat


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2019)

Christmas cards all written and off...….4 by me and 84 from my darling wife.


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2019)

Spent a good few hours putting up all the decorations and lights. The big switch on happens in 15 mins from now. Excited!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Simple pleasure of being sat here in my favourite coffee shop enjoying a flat white with a stroop waffle watching the outside world go by on a beautiful sunny cold winters day waiting for Mrs Wolf who is having her next stage RAF officer interview right across from where im sat
		
Click to expand...

Got to ask - how did it go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

HID found a tiny hoglet in some leaves in the school grounds today. Clearly from a very late litter and no time to bulk up. Tiny little creature  so she took it into the office in a box and one of the maintenance staff took it to a local vet. Apparently they've now sent it to someone that runs a rescue centre and so far it has done ok but apparently the first 48 hours can be really touch and go depending on how much they've been exposed to the cold and how much they've managed to eat. HID just chuffed she managed to help. Kids were quite excited to see it all happening too so a real life nature lesson


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got to ask - how did it go.
		
Click to expand...

Smashed it Homer, her interview was with a panel of 3 people, was meant to last 45mins and was to find out her knowledge of UK air power, current operations, a full run down of her knowledge on the Aircraft capability and the vary RAF stations in UK and abroad. She rang me about 25mins after it started amd came met me in coffee shop to tell me how well it went. They advised her shes exactly sort of candidate they want put her onto final medical and provided she passes that will give her a start date.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Smashed it Homer, her interview was with a panel of 3 people, was meant to last 45mins and was to find out her knowledge of UK air power, current operations, a full run down of her knowledge on the Aircraft capability and the vary RAF stations in UK and abroad. She rang me about 25mins after it started amd came met me in coffee shop to tell me how well it went. They advised her shes exactly sort of candidate they want put her onto final medical and provided she passes that will give her a start date.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news. So chuffed for her and you especially given some of the crap that's gone on recently with MiL etc. Hopefully the medical is a doddle and 2020 is the year she flies (metaphorically at least)


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

While playing at Nine of Herts yesterday I glanced across at the neighbouring Batchworth course, and saw three blokes playing a round dressed in Santa outfits.  Made me chuckle while I was waiting to tee off anyway.


----------



## richart (Dec 10, 2019)

Treatment I got from pre op nurses at Frimley Park. Even got seen fifteen minutes early. Hopefully surgeon does as good a job.😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh hallelujah...

After a not inconsiderable fight - one that required significant changes to our original designs and cost us a lot of money - the council planners yesterday granted my church planning permission for the redevelopment of the community facilities that we provide - basically a rebuilding of everything except our original church building and old hall.

We squeezed the decision 6 votes to 5 - and we faced fierce opposition from the Planning Committee of the town's historical and preservation society.  Of course we know the Councillors who tried to stop our redevelopment  even although they knew that we *had *to redevelop as otherwise we would die as a church and provider of community facilities - and what we have proposed is just about as low impact as we could make it.

However, we are reminded by our minister of the Christian message to love our enemies and those who persecute us   We still have to work with all of these people as part of the community, and whatever our private feelings, there will be no ill will towards anyone.  We are here to to build up the community in love.

And I can now tell an Arts and Community Centre in a Scottish Borders town I visited recently, that they can have the pews that we now don't need, but that they *do *need as part of the development of their facility in an old church. Win Win.

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			While playing at Nine of Herts yesterday I glanced across at the neighbouring Batchworth course, and saw three blokes playing a round dressed in Santa outfits.  Made me chuckle while I was waiting to tee off anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if former forum 'favourite' DelC was one of the Santa's...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I wonder if former forum 'favourite' DelC was one of the Santa's...
		
Click to expand...

easy to spot he would be the one complaining about the hole  size and his watch would be an hour slow


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

Terry Thomas.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

DIY SOS.. Its got me warm and fuzzy again. Seeing that tonight and what it meant to the increase of quality in the little boys life and how much it will help his family better care for him, makes me happy to see people genuinely help others. Now wheres those tissues...


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 12, 2019)

I took part in the Reddit Secret Santa this year, had a rather nice St Andrew's drinks cup delivered today.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wife came back from a Christmas lunch with some Raindeer horns on, Rupert went mental barking at her then went a hid. i prut them on and he just gave a me a funny look and hid under the desk. wife came though again and put them on gain and he chased her though to the Kitchen barking.... the little idiot


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Wife came back from a Christmas lunch with some Raindeer horns on, Rupert went mental barking at her then went a hid. i prut them on and he just gave a me a funny look and hid under the desk. wife came though again and put them on gain and he chased her though to the Kitchen barking.... the liitle twat

Click to expand...

Wish I had a horny wife


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Wish I had a horny wife 

Click to expand...

me too, they were felt the only thing that will be the next few weeks


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2019)

Chukka not being elected! 
No doubt he’ll join another party


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2019)

Last night’s election result. So many golden moments. Plus I hope my social media feed will pipe down and have far less people beginning their rant with ”<sigh>“


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2019)

It's nice to hear people who can speak without um, er, you know, like.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 13, 2019)

bobmac said:



			It's nice to hear people who can speak without um, er, you know, like.
		
Click to expand...

I was listening to BBC Radio Oxford on the way to work yesterday and they were interviewing a primary school teacher. It seemed that almost every sentence included a "you know" - from somebody with the considerable responsibility to educate our children!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2019)

GaryK said:



			I was listening to BBC Radio Oxford on the way to work yesterday and they were interviewing a primary school teacher. It seemed that almost every sentence included a "you know" - from somebody with the considerable responsibility to educate our children!
		
Click to expand...

Especially painful when they finish every sentence/statement with an upward inflection.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Especially painful when they finish every sentence/statement with an upward inflection.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, Ah ken


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

Opening a special bottle of beer that I’d been saving for a special occasion because my lass loves it so much, because life is too short to wait to celebrate. It was going to be something we shared to celebrate a special event so obviously this is bitter sweet but we’re going to enjoy things to the fullest before the next stage in our lives together.

Sorry if this is cryptic too some of you, but that’s just the mood I’m in this evening.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2019)

Never thought I'd type this in here but....

Piers Morgan.  Well said.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Opening a special bottle of beer that I’d been saving for a special occasion because my lass loves it so much, because life is too short to wait to celebrate. It was going to be something we shared to celebrate a special event so obviously this is bitter sweet but we’re going to enjoy things to the fullest before the best stage in our lives together.

Sorry if this is cryptic too some of you, but that’s just the mood I’m in this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain mate, I'm drowning my sorrows tonight after my sisters funeral earlier today  make the best of life while you can


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I feel your pain mate, I'm drowning my sorrows tonight after my sisters funeral earlier today  make the best of life while you can 

Click to expand...

I’m sorry to hear that fella. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2019)

Home made strawberry jam on toast with a pot of coffee. Sometimes its the simple things that are all you need.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never thought I'd type this in here but....

Piers Morgan.  Well said. 

Click to expand...

He can be a knob at times,but good at others.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 14, 2019)

Brilliant day at Blenheim, Alice in Wonderland, afternoon tea, then the Christmas lights - my 4 year old loved it.

Not as much as the helter skelter though.....


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Walking along the windswept beach at Wittering with wife, son, granddaughter and dog.


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh, and breakfast at The Boulevard in East Wittering ........................... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just watched and enjoyed an old predictable Western film called  "Saddle Tramp "on TCM, back when there was no health and safety or snow flake PC stuff. I vaguely remember watching it as a youngster and thinking how exciting it was. 
Back then the good guys [ white hats ] always won and got the lady at the end .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2019)

HID had a text message from the hedgehog centre and the hoglet they found at school has survived so far and is eating well and looking like he'll be OK


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

Vincent Kompany on my tellybox


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2019)

Rupert playing in the snow, just like a puppy


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2019)

Watching my 11yr son play the drums brilliantly tonight in a mini concert.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Watching my 11yr son play the drums brilliantly tonight in a mini concert.
		
Click to expand...

You have my sincere admiration, you'll probably get my Tinnitus later


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2019)

story on one of the dog walking pages about a springer who was having to wear a muzzle because he kept eating everything.... owners woke up this morning to find he's eaten the muzzle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Watching Speedomick walking 1000miles from John O’Groats to Land’s End for Charity wearing his Speedo’s currently walking through the snow out of Inverness.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Watching Speedomick walking 1000miles from John O’Groats to Land’s End for Charity wearing his Speedo’s currently walking through the snow out of Inverness.
View attachment 28776


View attachment 28777

Click to expand...

He's going to be verey very cold then... esp as he's taking the long way


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			He's going to be verey very cold then... esp as he's taking the long way
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206874933730725889


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206874933730725889

Click to expand...

not only cold, but wet from all the cars on the A82 as well, should have done it in the summer, would only have got mild Hyperthermia


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

Photoshoot today for the Club Magazine - proud Scratch Team Captain! We were undefeated for the 2nd year in a row. Other teams not keen to participate anymore so the league changes next year to give them a chance . The good news is my personal scratch match record of 100% wins remains intact and probably always will now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Photoshoot today for the Club Magazine - proud Scratch Team Captain! We were undefeated for the 2nd year in a row. Other teams not keen to participate anymore so the league changes next year to give them a chance . The good news is my personal scratch match record of 100% wins remains intact and probably always will now!

View attachment 28780

Click to expand...

Great effort especially your personal record. Changing the format smacks of sour grapes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great effort especially your personal record. Changing the format smacks of sour grapes
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it’s a great photo, not sure about the sour grapes, surely a willingness to change is better than the League folding.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Agreed it’s a great photo, not sure about the sour grapes, surely a willingness to change is better than the League folding.
		
Click to expand...

True, but just going by the statement "other teams not keen to participate anymore" sounds like they don't like losing. If it keeps a strong competition going in one format or another then definitely, it has to be better than a league folding but I'd rather the other clubs saw it as an opportunity more than wanting to try and even the playing field another way


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True, but just going by the statement "other teams not keen to participate anymore" sounds like they don't like losing. If it keeps a strong competition going in one format or another then definitely, it has to be better than a league folding but I'd rather the other clubs saw it as an opportunity more than wanting to try and even the playing field another way
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the other Clubs struggle to put a competitive team together, lot’s of Clubs are not awash with Ladies able to compete at scratch level.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

Paul is right and this change should have been made last year but the county wimped out. Interest is waning and we had one match this year which was a walkover as they couldn't (aka wouldn't) field a single player...

It is a shame and the new format is a combined Scratch/Handicap League which I think dilutes both and achieves little. Time will tell how many clubs sign up. I think it was time to really make some radical changes and include a foursomes element but that wasn't seen as a good idea.

We'll see. I'm no longer Captain and that's fine with me as my record as Captain and Player is pretty darned good - even if I do say so myself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Paul is right and this change should have been made last year but the county wimped out. Interest is waning and we had one match this year which was a walkover as they couldn't (aka wouldn't) field a single player...

It is a shame and the new format is a combined Scratch/Handicap League which I think dilutes both and achieves little. Time will tell how many clubs sign up. I think it was time to really make some radical changes and include a foursomes element but that wasn't seen as a good idea.

We'll see. I'm no longer Captain and that's fine with me as my record as Captain and Player is pretty darned good - even if I do say so myself 

Click to expand...

Its sad to read that. They can't take your record as captain away and sets the bar pretty darned high


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its sad to read that. They can't take your record as captain away and sets the bar pretty darned high
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Martyn. Although I am advantaged by having a strong team and, being the worst player, always going out 3rd


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Paul is right and this change should have been made last year but the county wimped out. Interest is waning and we had one match this year which was a walkover as they couldn't (aka wouldn't) field a single player...

It is a shame and the new format is a combined Scratch/Handicap League which I think dilutes both and achieves little. Time will tell how many clubs sign up. I think it was time to really make some radical changes and include a foursomes element but that wasn't seen as a good idea.

We'll see. I'm no longer Captain and that's fine with me as my record as Captain and Player is pretty darned good - even if I do say so myself 

Click to expand...

I think it comes down to the Club culture, our Men play in the North Durham League, team of 7 (any handicap but off scratch, highest handicap I’ve seen is 7), scratch matchplay.
Nearby Golf Club (7 mile approx) plays in Teeside League, 12 man team, 6 Scratch (up to 5), 6 Handicap (6-10), matchplay.

We’ve discussed moving Leagues to give more members an opportunity to get involved, biggest opponents are the “Scratch” players who see the 12 man team as a step backwards, had them state they don’t want to lose matches based on how the “higher handicaps” perform


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

seeing the look on my step daughters face when I told her I bought tickets for Guns N' Roses. 
she's had a really shite year after marrying a complete twunt which gave her an anxiety relapse.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Paul is right and this change should have been made last year but the county wimped out. Interest is waning and we had one match this year which was a walkover as they couldn't (aka wouldn't) field a single player...

It is a shame and the new format is a combined Scratch/Handicap League which I think dilutes both and achieves little. Time will tell how many clubs sign up. I think it was time to really make some radical changes and include a foursomes element but that wasn't seen as a good idea.

We'll see. I'm no longer Captain and that's fine with me as my record as Captain and Player is pretty darned good - even if I do say so myself 

Click to expand...

 I have a 100% record for the club in playing foursomes. Played one, won one. Horrible experience, much too serious for our liking, so partner and I decided straight afterwards never to play again in matches.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

richart said:



			I have a 100% record for the club in playing foursomes. Played one, won one. Horrible experience, much too serious for our liking, so partner and I decided straight afterwards never to play again in matches.
		
Click to expand...

I get that BUT part of the role of the Scratch League is to prepare players for County Week and a huge part of that is Foursomes. I have a bit of a love hate relationship with the format.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Photoshoot today for the Club Magazine - proud Scratch Team Captain! We were undefeated for the 2nd year in a row. Other teams not keen to participate anymore so the league changes next year to give them a chance . The good news is my personal scratch match record of 100% wins remains intact and probably always will now!

View attachment 28780

Click to expand...

i suppose it would really depend on the stregnth of the oppo teams, great id you have a strong team of low handicaps, but if your oppo can't compete with that, won't be much interest to get humped . i think our ladies had the same problem.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i suppose it would really depend on the stregnth of the oppo teams, great id you have a strong team of low handicaps, but if your oppo can't compete with that, won't be much interest to get humped . i think our ladies had the same problem.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Interestingly two of the other clubs have a much stronger pool of single figures to pick from yet they're the worst. The weakest team keep competing and our final match was against them in horrendous weather yet they still showed up. It needs revamping and hopefully there will be a lot more interest in the new format which is team of 4, 1 scratch and 3 full difference (team captain chooses order rather than handicap order).


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

These two - brighten every day and so flipping cute


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Pictures, Swim then meal out, all with my son.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 20, 2019)

https://www.scotsman.com/news/peopl...-with-fairytale-of-stornoway-anthem-1-5062814

Peat and Diesel's version of Fairytale of Stornaway is pretty good.
Love the line 'you took my sheep away'.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

The latest COD Modern Warfare update has the classic Container map included, wooooooooooooo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

Seeing our great niece (who is also Mrs. BiM's God daughter) singing on GMTV yesterday morning in the Grief Encounter choir; and the utter shock on her face when they were told that they weren't singing there all day but were off to Euro Disney.


----------



## Piece (Dec 20, 2019)

Facebook Marketplace. Son and father (me) decide to sell his electronic drum kit at 11am today. Four photos later, it's on Marketplace. 11:16am an enquiry, sold and collected at 12:15!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Bit of  a selfish one but I'm so happy that my loft work is now complete ..yes it's been complete since start of month but yesterday painting finished today carpet finished

Bed arrives after Xmas 

Move up there new years eve

Happy wife


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 22, 2019)

Gritter Thunberg hits the streets of Lanarkshire. 

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ht...berg-gritter-thunberg-children-snow-scotland/


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2019)

Lee Marvin singing "wondering Star"


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2019)

Picked up my 3 bone rib of beef for our xmas dinner, its an absolute beast. Going to the in laws for dinner so I'm only cooking the beef, making the sausage meat stuffing and the pigs in blankets and that's me done for xmas day. 

Picked up 6 bottles of Guv nor red wine aswell, beautiful drop for £6 a bottle.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2019)

How weirdly quiet it was in Lidl today. Just our regular shop so was dreading it but sailed through and home again in a thrice!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 23, 2019)

Now I am working in Melton, nipping out at lunchtime to pick up a massive slab of Long Clawson Stilton and a proper Pork Pie for over the Xmas period.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			How weirdly quiet it was in Lidl today. Just our regular shop so was dreading it but sailed through and home again in a thrice!
		
Click to expand...

Just been to our local ASDA for just bread and milk on the way back from a hospital appt, absolute chaos, car park backed up both getting in and coming out, had to laugh at the amount of stuff in some peoples trolleys, our ASDA is only shut Christmas Day and I think some people don’t plan to shop until Jan.


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2019)

No longer having to have a tube sticking out of my ....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2019)

netanyahu calling the iCC anti Semitic


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2019)

The Gruffalo's Child


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			No longer having to have a tube sticking out of my ....

Click to expand...

Hope nothing too serious. And if it was at the front then i know how you must have felt.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The Gruffalo's Child 

Click to expand...

Silly old fox, dosent he know there's no such thing as a Gruffalo. 😁


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Hope nothing too serious. And if it was at the front then i know how you must have felt.
		
Click to expand...

Not great. Spending today and Xmas day in hospital. Not  the best last week !


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			Not great. Spending today and Xmas day in hospital. Not  the best last week !
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Rich!!
Hope whatever it is has been nipped in the bud!
I'll have a beer for you


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			Not great. Spending today and Xmas day in hospital. Not  the best last week !
		
Click to expand...

Wow.
I hope it all turns out well. 
I'll also have a beer or two in your honour.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			Not great. Spending today and Xmas day in hospital. Not  the best last week !
		
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well Rich.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2019)

NORAD Santa. Spent 10 mins Skype-ing the grandkids, and sharing NORAD Santa. Currently over Turkey...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2019)

A good friend, who’s had a tough year, received a lottery scratch card as a stocking filler/daft present.... just flippin’ wow!

A 6 figure number, BEFORE, the decimal point.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2019)

My daughter age 23 is a community Homebirth midwife in Birmingham, on call today. 
Gets a call at 9.30 to say baby on way, so off she goes with a smile on her face and no idea when she will get her Xmas dinner.

So incredibly proud of her and all the NHS & emergency services staff on duty to keep us safe 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Any 


PhilTheFragger said:



			My daughter age 23 is a community Homebirth midwife in Birmingham, on call today.
Gets a call at 9.30 to say baby on way, so off she goes with a smile on her face and no idea when she will get her Xmas dinner.

So incredibly proud of her and all the NHS & emergency services staff on duty to keep us safe 👍
		
Click to expand...

 What would you name a baby born on Christmas day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Any

What would you name a baby born on Christmas day 

Click to expand...

Chris, Christine, Noel, Gavin or Stacey? Lots to choose from 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Chris, Christine, Noel, Gavin or Stacey? Lots to choose from 👍
		
Click to expand...

Or unlucky , only the 1 pressie for xmas and birthday lol.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2019)

Update, baby arrived at 15.47 all good daughter en route to a slightly later than planned Turkey dinner  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Update, baby arrived at 15.47 all good daughter en route to a slightly later than planned Turkey dinner  ❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

Well that's the bun out the oven safely, good luck with the burd


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2019)

Gavin & Stacey.
Never seen it before ....................... doh!
Beautifully written, superbly acted and a really easy, funny watch on Christmas Day.
Just superb.


----------



## Dando (Dec 26, 2019)

Not having to listen to Michael Bublé for 11 months


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 26, 2019)

St Mirren raise £20k for foodbank with the '12 points of Christmas appeal'.
Clever idea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209444638450434054


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2019)

Got both my bets up today. Rarely bet anymore but thought I’d put £20 in my Betfair and put £10 on Spurs to win with Kane AGS and £10 on Liverpool to score in both halves. Not amazing returns but more than doubled my money which is a sound return.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2019)

A nice stroll around Greenwich park with Mrs D and the dog


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2019)

Terry’s choc orange, thanks Backwoodsman, and caramel flavoured vodka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

Playing some good golf (for a change) and coming home to a freshly roasted ham and home made coleslaw for lunch with eggs and chips and a crusty loaf. Simple pleasures


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2019)

The stunning Bengal Tiger who came right up to the glass window in his enclosure and stared straight at me. Oh my word he was just a thing of absolute beauty.

Chocolate Cake.

Peter Kay.

It's been a good day


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The stunning Bengal Tiger who came right up to the glass window in his enclosure and stared straight at me. Oh my word he was just a thing of absolute beauty.

Chocolate Cake.

Peter Kay.

It's been a good day 

Click to expand...

My mother always told the story of the tiger that turned and peed all over her, from its cage at a zoo in London,  just after she said what a magnificent animal. Seemingly it was a hot summers day and she had to get the bus home smelling of Tigers pee.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My mother always told the story of the tiger that turned and peed all over her, from its cage at a zoo in London,  just after she said what a magnificent animal. Seemingly it was a hot summers day and she had to get the bus home smelling of Tigers pee. 

Click to expand...

Friend of mine once read a book about a tiger that came to tea.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Friend of mine once read a book about a tiger that came to tea.
		
Click to expand...

i pref the "tiger that came for a pint"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2019)

My daughter once wrote a version of "The Hungry Catepillar" that was around Hitler's conquest of Europe.  No idea where she gets the idea for allegedly satirical writing from....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Looking forward  to our 4 ball at East Kilbride Play Sport [ 9 hole course ] tomorrow. £17 [  using Itson voucher ] for 18 holes including 60 balls on the range, coffee /tea and a hot bacon/sausage roll.
Forecast dry sunny  a crisp 5 degrees, no mats or winter greens and hopefully another victory for Virtuocity and me


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Looking forward  to our 4 ball at East Kilbride Play Sport [ 9 hole course ] tomorrow. £17 [  using Itson voucher ] for 18 holes including 60 balls on the range, coffee /tea and a hot bacon/sausage roll.
Forecast dry sunny  a crisp 5 degrees, no mats or winter greens and hopefully another victory for Virtuocity and me 

Click to expand...

Looking forward to it. Better hope you’re in my team- I’m coming on to a game this winter!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Looking forward to it. Better hope you’re in my team- I’m coming on to a game this winter!
		
Click to expand...

So is this Billy boy


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Looking forward  to our 4 ball at East Kilbride Play Sport [ 9 hole course ] tomorrow. £17 [  using Itson voucher ] for 18 holes including 60 balls on the range, coffee /tea and a hot bacon/sausage roll.
Forecast dry sunny  a crisp 5 degrees, no mats or winter greens and hopefully another victory for Virtuocity and me 

Click to expand...

I went to the driving range a couple of times earlier this year, I couldn't see much of it but that little course looked a belter.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I went to the driving range a couple of times earlier this year, I couldn't see much of it but that little course looked a belter.
		
Click to expand...

It's SUPPOSED to represent 9 famous open venue signature holes, but you'd never guess which is which without looking at the hole name on the tee sign/card  .
Only a par 32 and quite short, being sand based it drains well so very seldom has winter rules  or temps, great [ Itson ] value , usually in good nick, really good facilities , driving range, indoor squash and tennis courts, bars, restaurants ,  American golf store , massive [ top 10 ] car park


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2019)

Haggling at Furniture Village to get another 10% off, above the already discounted sales prices.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 1, 2020)

Hearing the word "haggling" and immediately thinking of Eric Idle in the Life of Brian.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 1, 2020)

Got a letter before Christmas saying on review an old insurance policy was undervalued and we would be receiving a cheque for nearly £5k.
Thought the whole thing looked dodgy so put it in a drawer until after Christmas.
Much to our surprise a cheque duly arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2020)

My son now waking up to the fact that his g/friend is poison and dangerous for him - and he has to end it and get her out of his house.  

In front of a friend of hers she accused him of being ‘physical’ grabbing her yesterday when they were out in town when all he was doing was reaching out to catch her arm to slow her down as she stormed away from him in a strop yesterday.  In her words and actions we have seen an unstable and very selfish person over the last 4yrs.  It sounds a terrible judgement but she just does not seem to hold values and principles aligned with ours and those we have instilled in our children.  My beliefs have told me to give her loads of acceptance and understanding - but there comes a point when we have to say - enough.

We have told him to contact a ‘Mans charity’ to get advice and to register his concerns and this incident.  He seemed accepting that he has to do this and seems to understand the danger he is in - being at high risk of being falsely accused of assault or even rape.  Happy New Year - children eh? 👍🤪


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 1, 2020)

Chuck another kipper on the barby Agnes
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-50961612


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2020)

Went for a walk before lunch. The wild flowers are in bloom, and the noise from all the bees was amazing. T-shirt weather after a cold start. 

Another few months and the campo will have reverted to semi-desert but between now and then walking in the mountains is amazing. Wild boar, the odd lynx, Ibex and Andalucian vultures soaring along the ridge lines.


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Went for a walk before lunch. The wild flowers are in bloom, and the noise from all the bees was amazing. T-shirt weather after a cold start.

Another few months and the campo will have reverted to semi-desert but between now and then walking in the mountains is amazing. Wild boar, the odd lynx, Ibex and Andalucian vultures soaring along the ridge lines.
		
Click to expand...

No birdies, eagles or albatrosses?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			No birdies, eagles or albatrosses?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, there's a growing feeling that I've played my last game. The back isn't getting any better, even for long lay offs. The scoring is fine-ish but...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly, there's a growing feeling that I've played my last game. The back isn't getting any better, even for long lay offs. The scoring is fine-ish but...
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to old age Brian I carry so many pain killers for my back, I feel like the local dealer


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

I absolutely love animals. 
I used to shoot when I was a boy but I never hunted. Just couldn't do it.
I'd be a vegetarian if I had any self-discipline, but I just wasn't raised that way.
What mitigates the guilt is that the animals I've loved the most...my dogs...were all dedicated carnivores.

Dogs that I've never seen before in my life come up to me to be scratched behind the ears and under the chin.
Cats seem to like me as well.
Most human people I know would gladly have me hanged, however, so it's a mixed bag.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I absolutely love animals.
I used to shoot when I was a boy but I never hunted. Just couldn't do it.
I'd be a vegetarian if I had any self-discipline, but I just wasn't raised that way.
What mitigates the guilt is that the animals I've loved the most...my dogs...were all dedicated carnivores.

Dogs that I've never seen before in my life come up to me to be scratched behind the ears and under the chin.
Cats seem to like me as well.
Most human people I know would gladly have me hanged, however, so it's a mixed bag.
		
Click to expand...


this is Rupert our 2 year old GSP, he wants a scratch


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

What a handsome fellow he is!


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2020)

Four wins in a row over Xmas and New Year. Today’s win should keep Homer quiet.

Our upturn in form has coincided with me not being able to go to games.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Four wins in a row over Xmas and New Year. Today’s win should keep Homer quiet.

Our upturn in form has coincided with me not being able to go to games.

Click to expand...

Four wins for the mighty Middlesbrough too. Closer to the playoffs than relegation... onwards and upwards.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

A few of my mates back in York I don’t see much at the moment all came on Xbox last night and we had a great few hours playing FIFA20.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Four wins in a row over Xmas and New Year. Today’s win should keep Homer quiet.

Our upturn in form has coincided with me not being able to go to games.

Click to expand...

Check the footie thread. I said that was the best I've seen you play this season. Perhaps you were the Jonah going to the matches?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m on the organ donor list, however I don’t know if I’m barred,
I had several massive blood transfusions 20 months ago and I know I cannot give blood as a result, may also apply to my organs.

*I know that when Forum Legend RickG passed away his organs helped several people and was a source of comfort for his family.*

Since my transfusions 2 of my daughters have given blood, I simply wouldn’t be here without 23 individual donors ( yes 23 units in 24 hours)

I would have no hesitation in any of mine or my daughters organs being harvested in the event of my/their demise
		
Click to expand...

Never knew that but it's great that one of the best guys we had on here lives on in some way having passed way too soon.  Shine on Rick


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 5, 2020)

Taking lunch whilst overlooking the picturesque Bay of Margate 😉...

More seriously a trouble free run around the southern loop of the M25 returning grandson back home...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214008610667155456


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2020)

Biopsy result showing no cancer. Consultants not sure what is wrong, and have to have another scan in six months but will take that. Seems I am baffling medical science.

Can’t wait to get back on course on Sunday.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2020)

Getting through the entire day without knowing the result of my team's ice hockey game last night.  Sitting down at 6.30 in the evening to watch the game as-live and seeing them produce the best performance in the last 3-4 years in destroying the opposition 9-2.   Sometimes things do work out for you.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 8, 2020)

Knowing I only have 3 sleeps and then a week on the piste (both versions) https://www.zellamsee-kaprun.com/en/live/webcams


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2020)

richart said:



			Biopsy result showing no cancer. Consultants not sure what is wrong, and have to have another scan in six months but will take that. Seems I am baffling medical science.

Can’t wait to get back on course on Sunday.

Click to expand...

Great news.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 9, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Knowing I only have 3 sleeps and then a week on the piste (both versions) https://www.zellamsee-kaprun.com/en/live/webcams

Click to expand...

Love zellumzee, went there two years ago, great skiing and town. Enjoy👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Biopsy result showing no cancer. Consultants not sure what is wrong, and have to have another scan in six months but will take that. Seems I am baffling medical science.

Can’t wait to get back on course on Sunday.

Click to expand...

That's good news Rich, I wish you all the best


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

3 big Starling Murmurations above the M6 just north of Carlise yesterday afternoon at dusk, never seen 3 of those size before quite spectacular.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			3 big Starling Murmurations above the M6 just north of Carlise yesterday afternoon at dusk, never seen 3 of those size before quite spectacular.
		
Click to expand...

They are awesome - when I stayed in Nantwich I saw some brilliant murmurations over the town (apparently Nantwich is renowned for them - or so the locals told me) .  Mind you, the starlings didn't half make a mess - and the stink!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2020)

Barry Greaves

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-51078427


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They are awesome - when I stayed in Nantwich I saw some brilliant murmurations over the town (apparently Nantwich is renowned for them - or so the locals told me) .  Mind you, the starlings didn't half make a mess - and the stink!!
		
Click to expand...

The only birds that I remember seeing were the pigeons in Trafalgar Square.  I guess that i wasn't looking hard enough.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The only birds that I remember seeing were the pigeons in Trafalgar Square.  I guess that i wasn't looking hard enough.
		
Click to expand...

no matter where you go, you don't see much other than the most common birds i  big cities, i doubt you would see any different in New York... you plum


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no matter where you go, you don't see much other than the most common birds i  big cities, i doubt you would see any different in New York... you plum
		
Click to expand...

Without knowing for sure, I'm going to infer that "plum" has some sort of meaning beyond that of a fruit.  
Or perhaps I'm being called a fruit.
I'll probably never know, and perhaps that's best!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Without knowing for sure, I'm going to infer that "plum" has some sort of meaning beyond that of a fruit. 
Or perhaps I'm being called a fruit.
I'll probably never know, and perhaps that's best!
		
Click to expand...

close, but no cigar


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			close, but no cigar

Click to expand...

That's OK.  Quitting smoking was among the hardest things that I've ever done.
I give myself credit for avoiding homicidal incidents during that ordeal.
It will be twenty-six years in March.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no matter where you go, you don't see much other than the most common birds i  big cities, i doubt you would see any different in New York... you plum
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/14/peregrine-falcons-urban-london-success-story

https://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/56121.html

Never realised how common the peregrine falcon was...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/14/peregrine-falcons-urban-london-success-story

https://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/56121.html

Never realised how common the peregrine falcon was... 

Click to expand...

see them pecking around Traf square do you and as i said you are just as likley so see the same birds in any big city, so you would have PF in new york as you demonstraighted , seeing them being the oporative word... and they are pretty common, in almost every city with high buildings


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 12, 2020)

Never been so excited to book a 1 star hotel in Barcelona. Bring on Espanyol.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Never been so excited to book a 1 star hotel in Barcelona. Bring on Espanyol.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been to España.  
I've been told that I'd like it because the restaurant food portions are large.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 12, 2020)

My son plays U13 football.  He’s just moved from a 3rd division team to one in division 9 (of 9) as he wasn’t getting picked and some of his school mates play for the division 9 team.  His new team have been hammered every game this season and in my lad’s first match for them last week they lost 8-0.

This week they played a team that won 14-0 last week so went with no expectations. We took an early 2-0 lead, which in itself was a pleasant surprise and by the time the equaliser went in with 10 minutes to go the team were out on their feet having given everything to try and stay in front.  From the kick-off the ball was punted forward, the last defender missed and my lad ran on to it and at the second attempt scored what turned out to be the winner.  All the parents celebrated the goal like we had just won the league and there were tears at once the final whistle was blown.

After the match my lad said that he struggled to get that winning shot away as he had run so hard that his legs were like jelly.  Just shows how sport at whatever level has the power to bring joy and life lessons.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2020)

Eight long tail tits on our bird feeder. Seemed like the blue tits and great tits stood aside to let them feed. Lovely little birds that always come to the table together. Just hope all eight survive the winter.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2020)

Had an afternoon watching the Tuesday bowling league match this afternoon. Shorts weather, a fantastic view of the mountains and a bottle of white Rioja. I think the team won 3 matches to 1 but who cares... sun on your face and the warm glow of wine...


----------



## chellie (Jan 14, 2020)

A fabulous sports massage this afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2020)

This story i just read on the GSP facebook page

So I'm at Pets at Home buying a bag of dog food for my dog 🐶
While in the queue, a woman behind me asked if I had a dog 🤔 Why else would I be buying dog food?
So being top notch with the banter I told her "No, I don't have a dog, I'm starting my Dog Food Diet again" and that I probably really shouldn't because the last time, I had ended up in hospital, in intensive care with IV's in both arms and tubes coming out of most orifices. But I had lost 3 stone in 4 Weeks!
I told her that it was essentially the Perfect Diet and all you have to do is load your pockets with handfuls of dry dog food and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. I get the 'Complete' food as it is nutritionally balanced, so it works really well, and I decided that I was going to give it another go.
(I have to mention here that practically everyone in the queue was now enthralled with my story)
Horrified, she asked if I had ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me.
I told her "No, I stepped off a curb to sniff a Cocker Spaniel's arse and a lorry hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			A fabulous sports massage this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

And how are you feeling today ? I usually can’t move the following day.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 15, 2020)

Our local massage parlor got raided last week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2020)

Have been feeling a bit miserable since turn of year as I have been reflecting that a year ago I had started a 6 month career break, and we were looking forward to 1st Feb when we were flying out to Singapore then Auckland at the start of a 4month adventure down under and in SE Asia.  And sure enough we had a fabulous time.

And so we have in the last week booked flights for a week in Valencia and area in October; and this morning finalised our accommodation and flights for a week in the Peloponnese in June.  Not quite the same as last year - but it makes us feel a bit better.  We are very fortunate...


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2020)

richart said:



			And how are you feeling today ? I usually can’t move the following day.

Click to expand...

Was a bit tender this morning but I've been having regular ones since November. He's a miracle worker.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Was a bit tender this morning but I've been having regular ones since November. He's a miracle worker.
		
Click to expand...

I find it's not the immediate day after, but days 2 and 3 after a deep tissue  massage that I really suffer, not so much healing pain, but as I have low blood pressure it often leaves me a little "spaced out" so to speak, so much so that one time  it was thought I was having a stroke, but all tests proved I wasnt


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I find it's not the immediate day after, but days 2 and 3 after a deep tissue  massage that I really suffer, not so much healing pain, but as I have low blood pressure it often leaves me a little "spaced out" so to speak, so much so that one time  it was thought I was having a stroke, but all tests proved I wasnt

Click to expand...

OMG, scary. That's interesting though as I kept having dizzy spells which started a few days after the massage a few weeks ago. I thought it was just a bug that was doing the rounds.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			OMG, scary. That's interesting though as I kept having dizzy spells which started a few days after the massage a few weeks ago. I thought it was just a bug that was doing the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I get it every time (I have monthly sessions). It was the consultant who made the connection, and he appears right
Now I and everyone knows what to look for on days 2 and more often 3 after my massage


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2020)

Watching our oldest bowler in today’s comp. A month short of 92 years old yet still able to play really well. The game went to an extra end which, sadly, he lost but what an inspiration.

I play the winner in the morning in the quarter final.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Watching our oldest bowler in today’s comp. A month short of 92 years old yet still able to play really well. The game went to an extra end which, sadly, he lost but what an inspiration.

I play the winner in the morning in the quarter final.
		
Click to expand...

Must be the only sport you qualify as a whippersnapper Bri.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Must be the only sport you qualify as a whippersnapper Bri.

Click to expand...

I’m 4th youngest!

The youngest is 57, followed by her partner of 58 and HID at 59... I’m a tadge older...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

Got told by my manager that my appraisal was overdue and we were having it at 11.00 (this was 9.30). I was tempted to bounce it back to Monday and insist I need time to prepare. However for some reason decided to make minimal notes and "busk" it a bit as we had changed Ward Manager's in the last six months and so wasn't sure how attuned to my role the new guy had been. Went like a dream, had some fantastic feedback on the work I've done to date, got some ideas over that I've had for a while to make changes which were well received and got my manager to agree a potential developmental path to get the role to be rebanded to the next level within the next few years. Very few if any negatives and one of the most open, two way and engaging appraisals I've had, certainly in the NHS and probably in my career. 

I really feel part of a team and that the work I am doing is seen as value added and some a relief after the crap time I had in medical recruitment (see hand the notice in thread). Now I wouldn't want to have my appraisal sprung on me every year and made that very clear but have felt like I've been walking 6 inches taller all day and very very happy with my lot.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 17, 2020)

I hope you get a pay rise!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			I hope you get a pay rise!
		
Click to expand...

Currently on top of the band and so get a minimal 2% annual cost of living rise and that's it. No reward for 100% mandatory training or working towards a top quality review as no monetary incentive (bar under performing and ending up on capability so really has been a reward in mediocrity). If I can get the role rebanded and do the courses and work towards things like staff management, enhanced workload and quality in the work I produce to add more value added and free more time from the senior nurses to be clinical and support and develop the junior nurses then I have a real incentive to be as good as I can be and get the reward for the efforts I'm prepared to put in


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm back running and absolutely loving it.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

Leeds United losing again. Now only one win in seven!


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2020)

M25. It was clear for both journeys. The only bonus of an early K.O.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Currently on top of the band and so get a minimal 2% annual cost of living rise and that's it. No reward for 100% mandatory training or working towards a top quality review as no monetary incentive (bar under performing and ending up on capability so really has been a reward in mediocrity). If I can get the role rebanded and do the courses and work towards things like staff management, enhanced workload and quality in the work I produce to add more value added and free more time from the senior nurses to be clinical and support and develop the junior nurses then I have a real incentive to be as good as I can be and get the reward for the efforts I'm prepared to put in
		
Click to expand...

Start charging  them for using you office as a canteen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Start charging  them for using you office as a canteen 

Click to expand...

To be fair, the night staff have been much better and the office does make a convenient place for the team to make a warm drink for themselves and any patients or relatives that want one. It was just always an irritation coming in at 7.00 to a dirty mess


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 18, 2020)

Harry doing the right thing. Hopefully many royals follow his lead and it ultimately leads to the dissolution of the royal family.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

People, like me, who love our Queen.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			People, like me, who love our Queen.
		
Click to expand...

She loves you, too. I’d love anyone who pays for everything for me.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			She loves you, too. I’d love anyone who pays for everything for me.
		
Click to expand...

You should have voted for Corbyn!


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			She loves you, too. I’d love anyone who pays for everything for me.
		
Click to expand...

You make it sound like she does nothing for her money.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			You make it sound like she does nothing for her money. 

Click to expand...

I think in terms of people who get public hand outs compared to the actual “work” they do, the royals have it pretty damn easy. So typical of Germans to come over here and take our jobs and money. Hopefully Brexit can stop it?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 19, 2020)

Cold, crisp sunny winter days. makes winter a bit more bearable. Plus we've got the fire going so there's a nice woody / smoky smell in the house.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I think in terms of people who get public hand outs compared to the actual “work” they do, the royals have it pretty damn easy. *So typical of Germans to come over here and take our jobs and money. Hopefully Brexit can stop it?*

Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Yes m8. They even changed their names to hide their evil foreign ways from us!!!! It’s a disk race.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

In terms of actual money, how much does supporting the royals cost the average UK taxpayer?
It's probably not that much.

I'll support royals in exchange for a National Health Service and UK level university tuition any day. 
We waste the money on unnecessary military spending.  More than the next ten or twenty nations combined.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2020)

Astonishing Ayrshire west coast sunset tonight, probably the best I have seen.
My missus was out trying her posh new camera this afternoon and I told her there would be a great sunset tonight, I don't know why as there had been a lovely sunrise and the two don't usually go hand in hand.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Two consecutive dry days in Surrey.
Apparently that's the first time that's happened since September.
Had a great dog walk this morning, followed by a cup of coffee at the golf club.
Priceless.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Two consecutive dry days in Surrey.
Apparently that's the first time that's happened since September.
Had a great dog walk this morning, followed by a cup of coffee at the golf club.
Priceless.
		
Click to expand...

We're adjacent in Berkshire and so possible that stat applies to us too. I am not disagreeing with you in any shape or form but that does seem a long time. No wonder courses are struggling


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

First cut of the year for our greens today   I'm looking forward to playing tomorrow. No rain please


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			First cut of the year for our greens today   I'm looking forward to playing tomorrow. No rain please 

Click to expand...

You're hoping for no rain?! We've had low temps and driving rain for 24 hours.The mountains around here have a lovely white dusting... Alicante airport has been shut for 30 hours because of the weather, and they have 2 feet of snow 30 miles inland from there...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			You're hoping for no rain?! We've had low temps and driving rain for 24 hours.The mountains around here have a lovely white dusting... Alicante airport has been shut for 30 hours because of the weather, and they have 2 feet of snow 30 miles inland from there...

Click to expand...

Serves you right after teasing us during your good weather , when we were cold and wet


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Serves you right after teasing us during your good weather , when we were cold and wet 

Click to expand...

Next week's forecast; clear skies and 18*-20*...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Next week's forecast; clear skies and 18*-20*...

Click to expand...

A  few hot Todys of Carlos 1 brandy  should help you through the worst of it, cheers


----------



## chellie (Jan 20, 2020)

Finally starting to go through old paperwork and shredding it. Still lots to go through though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 21, 2020)

Crisp and frosty dog walks equals clean dogs for first time in weeks! Usually taking as long to clean them after a walk as the walk itself.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Crisp and frosty dog walks equals clean dogs for first time in weeks! Usually taking as long to clean them after a walk as the walk itself.
		
Click to expand...

Roll on the lighter nights and the temp up, that way Rupe can have a quick dip in the Ness, on the ways home, saves me having to try wash the bugger


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Roll on the lighter nights and the temp up, that way Rupe can have a quick dip in the Ness, on the ways home, saves me having to try wash the bugger
		
Click to expand...

Ours seem to towel off really well so don't usually have to wash them thank goodness. There have been times when they've gone in a stinky pond or rolled in something nasty so the hose comes out!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2020)

Having funds available to treat myself to new irons.
Research is well under way.
And my battered old MP58s saying "hold our beers"


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ours seem to towel off really well so don't usually have to wash them thank goodness. There have been times when they've gone in a stinky pond or rolled in something nasty so the hose comes out!
		
Click to expand...

the point i'm making really Amanda, is if he's been in the river, i don't have tp wash his dirty cock and balls


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2020)

Getting the 2000th post on this thread


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Getting the 2000th post on this thread
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what it says about us that Random Irritations is on 10284!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2020)

After three cold or freezing but dry days, today is overcast, dry and a little warmer.  And so the ground can defrost and start to drain.  We still have a loop of three holes not in play due to a very wet area in the middle hole of the three, but that's it.  Hopefully that'll dry up enough by the weekend and we'll be back to 18.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Bobmac.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2020)

Seeing snow on the ground for the first time this season. Had to come to Switzerland mind.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Seeing snow on the ground for the first time this season. Had to come to Switzerland mind.
		
Click to expand...

I just looked out the window to make sure lol


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2020)

A sports thread not started by LPL


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2020)

Today - first day feeling better after 72 hours of an especially nasty stomach bug!!  (I'll leave it at that!  )

So, 

I've lost 5 pounds in 3 days!!!   
And, in between calls

I've booked all the accommodation for my Golf Society's longer trips! 
Sorted most of the logistics for this year's _Glyn Mc-Mega-Meet _  - saved a fortune by not flying, but could have saved more if Donna hadn't given me one of _her looks _when I uttered the immortal phrase "Minibus from Glasgow?" 
Sorted the annual end of Feb trip to Burnham!
Roll on Spring


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2020)

First round of the gents club championship(no handicap) at the bowling club. I'd drawn the red hot favourite, who had got to 4 finals this last season. Well there's one he won't make! The newest bowler on the green... chuffed doesn't even come close.

In order; I've lost in one singles semi, been part of a winning triple, q/f to play in another, semi to play in another. Maybe being a Whippersnapper isn't too bad after all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure what it says about us that Random Irritations is on 10284!
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot of moaning faced auld gits on here


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			First round of the gents club championship(no handicap) at the bowling club. I'd drawn the red hot favourite, who had got to 4 finals this last season. Well there's one he won't make! The newest bowler on the green... chuffed doesn't even come close.

In order; I've lost in one singles semi, been part of a winning triple, q/f to play in another, semi to play in another. Maybe being a Whippersnapper isn't too bad after all.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been fitted for your snowboard yet


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you been fitted for your snowboard yet 

Click to expand...

16* today, and felt warmer in the sun. Some even bowled in shorts...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			16* today, and felt warmer in the sun. Some even bowled in shorts...
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear Brian, today we were delighted with a dry 9* in the sun but still wearing our winter woollies  lol .


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2020)

watching how much fun my dog has playing with a pair of socks


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			watching how much fun my dog has playing with a pair of socks
		
Click to expand...

Daisy loves a sock. She has plenty of her own but prefers to steal ours - either from the dirty or clean laundry! She does bring them to us with the cutest look on her face "can I keep it"?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2020)

The forum turning in to an extension of Mumsnet


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

Lawn Chair Larry, as recounted by Sandy Toksvig. 🤣🤣


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			First round of the gents club championship(no handicap) at the bowling club. I'd drawn the red hot favourite, who had got to 4 finals this last season. Well there's one he won't make! The newest bowler on the green... chuffed doesn't even come close.

In order; I've lost in one singles semi, been part of a winning triple, q/f to play in another, semi to play in another. Maybe being a Whippersnapper isn't too bad after all.
		
Click to expand...

BANDIT !!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2020)

Our local foodbank so inundated with food and donations that they do not need any more food donations until April.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 24, 2020)

It's the little things. 

My wife is in agony with her back at the moment, keeping her off work and I've been taking the kids to school. My daughter risked getting in trouble at school for using her phone and rang her to say that she was worried about her and wanted to make sure she was ok, was talking some tablets and not doing anything to make it worse. 

Bless.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

My Mrs has started to sleep better.  It's been quite a while.

A number of worries are being dealt with.   Sometimes so much piles on at once that we can pretty much collapse under the combined weight of it all.

Her new job - she's dealt with an issue she had with her mentor and she is getting on top of the complete IT block she had using the systems; my son is engaging with me positively so we can together sort out his grim debt issues; she has reached a point of acceptance over our son's utterly feckless and selfish girlfriend; she has put boundaries up on her interactions with a close friend who is always right - about everything - is highly critical of all and sundry - and has severe 'woe is me' issues.  And she is coping OK at the moment with her BCiR (Breast Cancer in Remission).


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Sam Quek 😍


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sam Quek 😍
		
Click to expand...

She’s stunning isn’t she


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			She’s stunning isn’t she
		
Click to expand...

Tonight's the first time ive really seen her properly and not sweaty playing hockey. But my word absolutely gorgeous and seems to have a fun personality to...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tonight's the first time ive really seen her properly and not sweaty playing hockey. But my word absolutely gorgeous and seems to have a fun personality to...
		
Click to expand...

Speaking from experience she is a royal pain and such 🛎 end - enjoyed umpiring her. Just think of the mouthiest footballer on a pitch back chatting - her but twice as bad


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sam Quek 😍
		
Click to expand...

She is wasted on radio.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speaking from experience she is a royal pain and such 🛎 end - enjoyed umpiring her. Just think of the mouthiest footballer on a pitch back chatting - her but twice as bad
		
Click to expand...

So she’s a scouser?😉


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speaking from experience she is a royal pain and such 🛎 end - enjoyed umpiring her. Just think of the mouthiest footballer on a pitch back chatting - her but twice as bad
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she just didn't like you🤷🏻‍♂️
A high end competitive sportswoman back chatting during a match, don't see the issue at all. 

More interested in her off field persona than on it, as we can all be a pain in arse during competition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Maybe she just didn't like you🤷🏻‍♂️
A high end competitive sportswoman back chatting during a match, don't see the issue at all.
		
Click to expand...

like to all the umpires including the international ones , she came from a football background and in hockey you don’t backchat , they have the same respect for officials as you see in rugby - she at times got a red card and 3 months ban for things she said and did. 




			More interested in her off field persona than on it, as we can all be a pain in arse during competition.
		
Click to expand...

not much nicer off the pitch as well - she just isn’t a nice person but project a good persona for the public. Wasn’t very well liked in GB set up

Just an insight to a away from public persona


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			like to all the umpires including the international ones , she came from a football background and in hockey you don’t backchat , they have the same respect for officials as you see in rugby - she at times got a red card and 3 months ban for things she said and did.
not much nicer off the pitch as well - she just isn’t a nice person but project a good persona for the public. Wasn’t very well liked in GB set up

Just an insight to a away from public persona
		
Click to expand...

Did someone not get a follow back on Twitter?😳😂
Do you have any links to back up your thoughts Phil?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speaking from experience she is a royal pain and such 🛎 end - enjoyed umpiring her. Just think of the mouthiest footballer on a pitch back chatting - her but twice as bad
		
Click to expand...

Like aar Cilla said...surprise surprise.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2020)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss

The worst Hearts player was over 2 points higher than best Rangers player.
Mind you the ref would be in the minus area.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51256065


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

Shrewsbury Town, what a difference the replay will make to that football club.
The romance of the FA Cup.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2020)

More Sunday League scenes in our cup tie this morning. Went 2-1 down with 5 mins left, deep in injury time our keeper bundles it over the line from a set piece to equalise, then saves three of the penalty kicks to send us through! What a guy.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 27, 2020)

My boy's birthday today. From our little IVF miracle who started life in a petri dish to mugging me off in Smyths toy store in 3 years


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2020)

murphthemog being full of funny little comments on the forum today.


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

Bruno Fernandes looking like he's finally on his way to United.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

In fairly early in remission following treatment for BC - Mrs Hogie had her annual check-up this morning.  Headed off worrying about lower back pain (being a BC Nurse Specialist she knows what that can mean better than most).  Usual annual checks were done and consultant says all OK - and that the back pain is nothing to worry about (just a fact of ageing-life)


----------



## DaveR (Jan 29, 2020)

McDonald's 99p cheeseburgers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

DaveR said:



			McDonald's 99p cheeseburgers
		
Click to expand...

Definately something to be said for them - just not quite sure what!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 30, 2020)

The Liverpudlian who’s sitting beside me saying picnic. 😬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2020)

My son (his job is in event management) had a seven date tour in February confirmed yesterday and another seven date tour advised but tbc for March.  Won’t make him rich but will cover his outgoings.  And has been told there should be further such for April and with any luck May and onward.  Thank the Lord But not counting my blessings too far ahead 😌


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2020)

Just had Openreach out after suffering with really slow internet since we moved into the house around 4 years ago.
He replaced cables and put a new socket in, gone from 3.5Mb to 19Mb 
Absolutely chuffed to bits, Netflix here we come


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

every cloud as they say, as Rupert is poorly the wife doesn't want to leave him and go to the ballet tonight now... which means i don't have to go


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			every cloud as they say, as Rupert is poorly the wife doesn't want to go to the ballet tonight now... which means i don't have to go

Click to expand...

Bullet of boredom dodged 👌


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			every cloud as they say, as Rupert is poorly the wife doesn't want to leave him and go to the ballet tonight now... which means i don't have to go

Click to expand...

Result!


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			every cloud as they say, as Rupert is poorly the wife doesn't want to leave him and go to the ballet tonight now... which means i don't have to go

Click to expand...

My late Mum and I used to play the "spot who has stuck a sock down there game"


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2020)

Managing to do battle rope waves at the gym today. First time having a go at them. I have a new PT who is really pushing me with all sorts of different things and routines.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just had Openreach out after suffering with really slow internet since we moved into the house around 4 years ago.
He replaced cables and put a new socket in, gone from 3.5Mb to 19Mb 
Absolutely chuffed to bits, Netflix here we come 

Click to expand...

OMG, that's a huge difference. Are you out in the sticks?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			every cloud as they say, as Rupert is poorly the wife doesn't want to leave him and go to the ballet tonight now... which means i don't have to go

Click to expand...

Slightly unsettling thinking of you wearing a Leotard or TUTU


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

chellie said:



			Managing to do battle rope waves at the gym today. First time having a go at them. I have a new PT who is really pushing me with all sorts of different things and routines.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort Chellie, absolutely love battle ropes there's so many variations of exercises you can use with them as you get more used to them which imoroves movement patterns, strength, conditioning and not to mention the brutality of the cardio work they inflict. Sounds like you found the right sort of PT keep up the good work 💪🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2020)

chellie said:



			Managing to do battle rope waves at the gym today. First time having a go at them. I have a new PT who is really pushing me with all sorts of different things and routines.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort. How do you think it's going to fit in with your golf. Is the intent to simply get fitter or are you looking for distance


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2020)

chellie said:



			OMG, that's a huge difference. Are you out in the sticks?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of but the engineer found problems with the cable to my house and the cable from the outside to the master socket indoors.
Hats off to the lad, he replaced the lot and it worked a treat.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Sort of but the engineer found problems with the cable to my house and the cable from the outside to the master socket indoors.
Hats off to the lad, he replaced the lot and it worked a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2020)

A massive cauliflower cheese and fish finger sandwich this evening ........................ with chips in it!
Outstanding performance.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 1, 2020)

Watching one of those ardent Remainers almost crying whilst being interviewed about Brexit happening last night.    Sorry but that really did make my day.


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Good effort Chellie, absolutely love battle ropes there's so many variations of exercises you can use with them as you get more used to them which imoroves movement patterns, strength, conditioning and not to mention the brutality of the cardio work they inflict. Sounds like you found the right sort of PT keep up the good work 💪🏻
		
Click to expand...

Found it very challenging plus he threw it in with a small circuit on the synrgy machine. That was just the start of the session. Feeling it this morning.


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good effort. How do you think it's going to fit in with your golf. Is the intent to simply get fitter or are you looking for distance
		
Click to expand...

Just going to improve fitness and strength for everyday. Any help with the golf will be a bonus.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2020)

chellie said:



			and strength for everyday.
		
Click to expand...

Prayers for Simon here 😂


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2020)

chellie said:



			Just going to improve fitness and strength for everyday. Any help with the golf will be a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the way to do it, health and fitness is more important than golf. Golf specific fitness for us average a handicap golfers is pointless. Focus on fit healthy living means enjoying the game longer anyway.


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Prayers for Simon here 😂
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky lol


----------



## NearHull (Feb 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Exactly the way to do it, health and fitness is more important than golf. Golf specific fitness for us average a handicap golfers is pointless. Focus on fit healthy living means enjoying the game longer anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I find the comment about specific golf exercises interesting.  I am taking a series of 10 supervised gym sessions following a minor stroke last year.  To help in maintaining interest in the gym I am including some swing exercises.    (I get quite bored in the gym , probably because fitness was a requirement of my career in the past).  I appreciate that the swing exercises are not going to harm me , but are you suggesting they might not be worth pursuing? I am genuinely interested.

love to follow this discussion in real time, but I tee off in 45 mins...got to get to the club!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2020)

@Wolf, I currently do 3x days of cardio for 30mins on the cross trainer/treadmill/rower/bike depending on my mood, can you recommend a few exercises that I could do after my 30 mins to help improve core etc


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



@Wolf, I currently do 3x days of cardio for 30mins on the cross trainer/treadmill/rower/bike depending on my mood, can you recommend a few exercises that I could do after my 30 mins to help improve core etc
		
Click to expand...

New PT has me balancing on one of the balls alternating lifting leg up and holding it there, sit ups and suspended knee raises on the dip machine. I'm also working on dumbell lifts whilst on the ball again to improve stability.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2020)

1st Feb which means my chocolate-free-January us over. Got up to make a cup of tea to find a box of my very top favourite chocolates (Lindt Lindor) and a "Well Done" message from David . Hadn't bought him any whiskey though .


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



@Wolf, I currently do 3x days of cardio for 30mins on the cross trainer/treadmill/rower/bike depending on my mood, can you recommend a few exercises that I could do after my 30 mins to help improve core etc
		
Click to expand...

I will let Wolf answer your question fully.
On the rower try rowing without your feet in the straps,a lot harder than it looks,really will get you concentrating on your core.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I find the comment about specific golf exercises interesting.  I am taking a series of 10 supervised gym sessions following a minor stroke last year.  To help in maintaining interest in the gym I am including some swing exercises.    (I get quite bored in the gym , probably because fitness was a requirement of my career in the past).  I appreciate that the swing exercises are not going to harm me , but are you suggesting they might not be worth pursuing? I am genuinely interested.

love to follow this discussion in real time, but I tee off in 45 mins...got to get to the club!
		
Click to expand...

Professional opinion 99% of club golfers have absolutely no need to do golf specific exercises because they don't have consistent enough movement patterns in their golf swings due to the little time they practise and play. A plus handicapper or pro thats literally hitting ball after ball to groove movements or find that extra 1% advantage will have a set workout that is designed to create improvements in movement, strength and energy systems to incorporate more explosive movement. Even so the majority of the movement that they do in a work out won't mimic swing movement but will be designed to create stress on muscles that they use but have weaknesses in, Molinari a great example always accurate but 2 years ago suddenly got longer. It wasn't his swing that changed, he didn't really get any bigger either but Dave Aldred (however its spelt) had him and Denis Pugh working side by side with a proper strength and conditioning coach that studied his movement patterns and he identified weaknesses not in his swing but muscle imbalances that were effectively holding back his full power. They worked on it months repeating workout patterns and flexibility and dynamic movement, the end result was there for all to see, no changes anyone on the outside can see in his stature, but he became stronger and more flexible which added much needed power to his already accurate golf game.. 

The average club golfer or human being for that matter would be better off focusing on health, fitness, flexibility and nutrition for a healthy balanced lifestyle than trying to sneak gains purely for golf because a coach would need to see many hours of swing and movement in little clothing to see where muscles aren't correctly working especially bilateral movements to find weakness and club golfers won't be able to do that with a normal gym PT as there simply isn't the hours in the day. I've done for many sports including golf and the key is the golf coach explaining the swing mechanics and goals for the S&C coach to accurately set the ball rolling and manipulate where required..

So to summarise my long post, get healthy, get fit, get stronger and supple for life and you will see benefits in your golf game as an amateur club player anyway.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



@Wolf, I currently do 3x days of cardio for 30mins on the cross trainer/treadmill/rower/bike depending on my mood, can you recommend a few exercises that I could do after my 30 mins to help improve core etc
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in reply been out working with clients all day. 

Start with some simple movements like Pallof Press, Plank holds, Dorsal raise, crunches(not full sit-up) and lying leg raises. 

Start with those and your core will start to get stronger and can then move on to more advanced moves and you get better.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2020)

"Forgive me father for I have sinned..."

Since retirement I find myself spending more and more time in the kitchen. Tonight is a mega-success. Chinese sweet and sour chicken with added herbs and spices, washed down with my favourite Baron De Ley white Rioja.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I will let Wolf answer your question fully.
On the rower try rowing without your feet in the straps,a lot harder than it looks,really will get you concentrating on your core.
		
Click to expand...

That’s meant to be out the straps


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 1, 2020)

January, statistically the coldest month here in the New England region, is over.
On the negative side, February is statistically the snowiest month...so we'll see.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			January, statistically the coldest month here in the New England region, is over.
On the negative side, February is statistically the snowiest month...so we'll see.
		
Click to expand...

Touch wood no snow at all this winter to date. Now light until 5.00pm now so can almost get an hour of practice in after work


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That’s meant to be out the straps
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean a good chance of ruining your form though? I can't see how I could do it without my feet strapped in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2020)

chellie said:



			Does that mean a good chance of ruining your form though? I can't see how I could do it without my feet strapped in.
		
Click to expand...

At first I would not pull as hard as you usually do, as you get stronger and can stable your core you can get faster.
It really helps strengthen your core as your trying to retain balance.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Professional opinion 99% of club golfers have absolutely no need to do golf specific exercises because they don't have consistent enough movement patterns in their golf swings due to the little time they practise and play. A plus handicapper or pro thats literally hitting ball after ball to groove movements or find that extra 1% advantage will have a set workout that is designed to create improvements in movement, strength and energy systems to incorporate more explosive movement. Even so the majority of the movement that they do in a work out won't mimic swing movement but will be designed to create stress on muscles that they use but have weaknesses in, Molinari a great example always accurate but 2 years ago suddenly got longer. It wasn't his swing that changed, he didn't really get any bigger either but Dave Aldred (however its spelt) had him and Denis Pugh working side by side with a proper strength and conditioning coach that studied his movement patterns and he identified weaknesses not in his swing but muscle imbalances that were effectively holding back his full power. They worked on it months repeating workout patterns and flexibility and dynamic movement, the end result was there for all to see, no changes anyone on the outside can see in his stature, but he became stronger and more flexible which added much needed power to his already accurate golf game..

The average club golfer or human being for that matter would be better off focusing on health, fitness, flexibility and nutrition for a healthy balanced lifestyle than trying to sneak gains purely for golf because a coach would need to see many hours of swing and movement in little clothing to see where muscles aren't correctly working especially bilateral movements to find weakness and club golfers won't be able to do that with a normal gym PT as there simply isn't the hours in the day. I've done for many sports including golf and the key is the golf coach explaining the swing mechanics and goals for the S&C coach to accurately set the ball rolling and manipulate where required..

So to summarise my long post, get healthy, get fit, get stronger and supple for life and you will see benefits in your golf game as an amateur club player anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Where were you when I needed you?

Seriously though Wolfie can I just raise the question of moderation and what wear and tear could possibly do - I'll defer to your expertise but bear with me for a bit. I was your architypal athlete - those that have met me in recent years will scoff but, again, bear with me.

I set county records at 200m and 400m. I managed 3rd in the javelin at national level. I trialled at a very well known football club. I played rugby to representative level. And my golf, my release from the above, was good enough to get the offer of 2 years sponsorship from the American electronics company Honeywell. My mother told me I'd be in a wheelchair by the time I retired, prophetic but a little lucky in her guesstimation.

Rewind to the mid-00's and a young girl loses control on a bend and mounts the pavement. I was in the way. From being a 12st, fit 46 year old, still playing great golf, football and cricket.... 2 years on crutches and 5st of comfort eating didn't do me any favours. But during the diagnosis and recovery phase I had numerous X-rays and MRI's, all done privately and by the best of the best. Basically, the last Consultant highlighted excessive wear and tear that would be accelerated by the accident. Thankfully his prognosis of a wheelchair by 2011 was well off the mark. None of the 3 would operate....

But I digress, moderation or perhaps well managed and monitored regimes is the best way to go.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Where were you when I needed you?

Seriously though Wolfie can I just raise the question of moderation and what wear and tear could possibly do - I'll defer to your expertise but bear with me for a bit. I was your architypal athlete - those that have met me in recent years will scoff but, again, bear with me.

I set county records at 200m and 400m. I managed 3rd in the javelin at national level. I trialled at a very well known football club. I played rugby to representative level. And my golf, my release from the above, was good enough to get the offer of 2 years sponsorship from the American electronics company Honeywell. My mother told me I'd be in a wheelchair by the time I retired, prophetic but a little lucky in her guesstimation.

Rewind to the mid-00's and a young girl loses control on a bend and mounts the pavement. I was in the way. From being a 12st, fit 46 year old, still playing great golf, football and cricket.... 2 years on crutches and 5st of comfort eating didn't do me any favours. But during the diagnosis and recovery phase I had numerous X-rays and MRI's, all done privately and by the best of the best. Basically, the last Consultant highlighted excessive wear and tear that would be accelerated by the accident. Thankfully his prognosis of a wheelchair by 2011 was well off the mark. None of the 3 would operate....

But I digress, moderation or perhaps well managed and monitored regimes is the best way to go.
		
Click to expand...

 Except for the names and a few other changes, my story is the same one , cue a song lol.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Except for the names and a few other changes, my story is the same one , cue a song lol.
		
Click to expand...

I recognised the thinly veiled athlete in you Billy - you can't really hide class!


----------



## NearHull (Feb 2, 2020)

Wolf.  Thank you for the considered reply to my question.  I certainly don’t fall into the sporting prowess group of other correspondents but I did play football until my early thirties and squash until my mid forties and as I had said, I did maintain a certain level of fitness until leaving the military in my early fifties , since then well....
However, the stroke was a bit of a wake up call and I think I will continue my efforts after these NHS sponsored sessions - and include the swing exercises in the , perhaps mistaken belief, that I will be helping to achieve that miracle extra 20 yds.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2020)

Being a maths graduate ... palindromic numbers with meaning ... 02022020.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Where were you when I needed you?

Seriously though Wolfie can I just raise the question of moderation and what wear and tear could possibly do - I'll defer to your expertise but bear with me for a bit. I was your architypal athlete - those that have met me in recent years will scoff but, again, bear with me.

I set county records at 200m and 400m. I managed 3rd in the javelin at national level. I trialled at a very well known football club. I played rugby to representative level. And my golf, my release from the above, was good enough to get the offer of 2 years sponsorship from the American electronics company Honeywell. My mother told me I'd be in a wheelchair by the time I retired, prophetic but a little lucky in her guesstimation.

Rewind to the mid-00's and a young girl loses control on a bend and mounts the pavement. I was in the way. From being a 12st, fit 46 year old, still playing great golf, football and cricket.... 2 years on crutches and 5st of comfort eating didn't do me any favours. But during the diagnosis and recovery phase I had numerous X-rays and MRI's, all done privately and by the best of the best. Basically, the last Consultant highlighted excessive wear and tear that would be accelerated by the accident. Thankfully his prognosis of a wheelchair by 2011 was well off the mark. None of the 3 would operate....

But I digress, moderation or perhaps well managed and monitored regimes is the best way to go.
		
Click to expand...

Depends when you needed me 30 years ago probably in shorts playing junior football, 20 years ago probably drunk and waking up in a random girls house after a night out in Medway, 10 years ago probably getting my arse shot at all were simpler times 😂.

But your plight isn't uncommon in men or women that excel in several sports, my dad is the same ex pro footballer who spent couple years on Gillingham books but most of his career at semi pro teams, played high level of cricket, boxed to a good level and a low cat 1 golfer whilst up and down ladders on building sites eventually wore his right hip out completely.

Moderation is key people think they need be in gyms 2hrs, 5/6 days a week they really don't they'd be better off doing 45mins 3/4 days and getting decent amounts of rest in between because the body needs time to recover fully.

That's why nowadays it is good to try different sports but stick to 1 or 2 overall train as needed and allow the body to recover. Its one reason I physically refuse to train cross fit competitor's. Focus should always be for overall health benefits and the ability to move better for longer..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2020)

The hockey team that the wife played at for years winning the indoor national championship- they are the smallest team in the National League and for a long time have punched way above their weight without being able to pay the top players - well done girls 🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			At first I would not pull as hard as you usually do, as you get stronger and can stable your core you can get faster.
It really helps strengthen your core as your trying to retain balance.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it today. Pleasantly surprised that I wasn't as slow as I thought I would be. Needs work to get speed up so it's a cardio workout again though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

Seeing an ex-member in the bar today. He's struggling with Parkinson's but was in fine form


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The hockey team that the wife played at for years winning the indoor national championship- they are the smallest team in the National League and for a long time have punched way above their weight without being able to pay the top players - well done girls 🥳🥳🥳🥳
		
Click to expand...

see, its far better when you stick to hockey


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Tried it today. Pleasantly surprised that I wasn't as slow as I thought I would be. Needs work to get speed up so it's a cardio workout again though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you not looking for cardio on the rower.
I did it myself today as well 
I was doing 205 pace for each 500 then slowed to 240 pace after 10 minutes and found it quite comfortable.
If you are looking for cardio on the rower try interval that’s a good workout.


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you not looking for cardio on the rower.
I did it myself today as well
I was doing 205 pace for each 500 then slowed to 240 pace after 10 minutes and found it quite comfortable.
If you are looking for cardio on the rower try interval that’s a good workout.
		
Click to expand...

I am but wasn't getting out of breath with my feet not strapped in. Could only do 24spm. I have been doing sets of 250m at 30 - 32 spm with the last 30m as fast as I can. Managing to get up to 38spm. Was changed on Friday though when I had to race against the PT. We went for time at a good speed level, then a burst, then dropping the rate again to recover.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2020)

J Lo & Shakira


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2020)

HID is definitely a keeper. Her little present to me today, 4 of these bad boys.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

Hobbit said:



View attachment 29088
HID is definitely a keeper. Her little present to me today, 4 of these bad boys.
	View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088

Click to expand...

Cool! What are they?


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Cool! What are they?
		
Click to expand...

Look like Crown Green bowling balls. Snazzy ones at that.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

Is _bocce_ played in the UK?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2020)

Hobbit said:



View attachment 29088
HID is definitely a keeper. Her little present to me today, 4 of these bad boys.
	View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088

Click to expand...

You won't hit them very far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2020)

Katie Hopkins finally being banned from Twitter and google “katie Hopkins fake award “ - great stitch up

Edit - removed the you tube link as the still wasn’t great


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Katie Hopkins finally being banned from Twitter and google “katie Hopkins fake award “ - great stitch up

Edit - removed the you tube link as the still wasn’t great
		
Click to expand...


Can't remember the last time I heard anything from her. Like Farage, and to a large extent Trump, I just don't give them any of my time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2020)

Imagine having 'Built a Hospital in two weeks' on your CV.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Imagine having 'Built a Hospital in two weeks' on your CV.
		
Click to expand...

Probably prefer not to have it on their CV though and not have to worry about Corona virus at all.. 

Its an impressive feat for sure, but not something i can imagine anyone of them want to acknowledge.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Is _bocce_ played in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was a language that C3PO admitted he could speak in the original Star Wars ....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

My son has just called to tell me that his girlfriend has got 12days dog-walking and feeding.  She's got work!!  All the saints be praised.  12 days @£25/day - that's £300...see me dance 

Background note - she's 23 with no FE, and this is the first work of any significance that she has ever had...and my son has been struggling on diddly-squat keeping them both for the last 5yrs.  And depending upon us to keep a roof over their head.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



View attachment 29088
HID is definitely a keeper. Her little present to me today, 4 of these bad boys.
	View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088
View attachment 29088

Click to expand...

What are they Brian ,I play Taylor aces they look similar except for colour.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			What are they Brian ,I play Taylor aces they look similar except for colour.
		
Click to expand...

They are Taylor Aces. They are from the Taylor Bowls Outlet, via Ebay. They sell off previous year's models at reduced prices, e.g. list price for coloured Taylor bowls are round £320 for a set. These are £229 from the factory outlet via theBay


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2020)

Parasite cleaning up at the Oscars, really deserves it as it's a proper work of art imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

The Seth Lakeman gig on Saturday night - we were at the back in a steeply tiered little auditorium.

Oh how irritating and distracting all those bright smartphone screens - phones up in the air photographing and videoing Seth and the band - had it not been that nobody was doing it - like nobody other than an occasional almost unnoticed quick photo.  So the darkened auditorium all sat watching and listening to him sing and play a great first set playing through a new concept album (based upon the Pilgrim fathers) - with narration between tracks by Paul McGann.  A real treat.  And a stonking foot-stomping hand-clapping (how do you do that holding a phone) second set after the break...

I suppose the fact that the average age of the audience of 200+ was, I guess, 40-45 rather explains it.


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2020)

Yesterday I was contacted through my old school alumni site, by a guy asking for some career advice as he is off to work in a similar field to me.....  spent an hour on the phone to him this morning.... crikey what a smart chap, not sure if there would be much I could tell him other than to give him the affirmation that he has his ducks lined up and is asking the right questions.

Hope I was able to give him some useful pointers..... made me smile that he left the school 33 years after me!   The world is in good hands if there are folk like him entering the workforce....


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2020)

Some homemade roast root vegetable soup...


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2020)

New car ordered, BMW 4 series grand coupe, March delivery.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			New car ordered, BMW 4 series grand coupe, March delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Have you booked your “How to use indicators, brake check people and sit doing 60 in the fast lane” course?


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Have you booked your “How to use indicators, brake check people and sit doing 60 in the fast lane” course?
		
Click to expand...

It's compulsory


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			New car ordered, BMW 4 series grand coupe, March delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Had the grand coupe 420d for a couple of years before we came out here in Feb '18. Chosen because I fancied a change after 3x Audi A6's. Sorry but I'm struggling to say anything nice about it. Hope it goes well for you and it ticks your boxes.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 11, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Had the grand coupe 420d for a couple of years before we came out here in Feb '18. Chosen because I fancied a change after 3x Audi A6's. Sorry but I'm struggling to say anything nice about it. Hope it goes well for you and it ticks your boxes.
		
Click to expand...

Its on a 2 year lease, at the price im paying i cant complain, hopefully its not too bad as i've never test drove one before.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Its on a 2 year lease, at the price im paying i cant complain, hopefully its not too bad as i've never test drove one before.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the looks, and still do, but it just was a bit bland to drive and a little basic inside. Like you, on a lease.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Just seen an email finally confirming my military medical records have been received by my potential new employer, only taken 6 months when we were told would be 4 weeks 😂 but positive is now i can have a medical in 3 weeks and hopefully start something new.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Rupert won't stop licking his paw with the stitches so had to dig out the cone..... he's sitting in front of me giving me a filthy look.... and has been for the last 20 mins... the little knob


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert won't stop licking his paw with the stitches so had to dig out the cone..... he's sitting in front of me giving me a filthy look.... and has been for the last 20 mins... the little knob
		
Click to expand...

When we had Finley deplumbed the little sod made a habit of bashing into us when he had his come on and scraping it against us


----------



## Wolf (Feb 13, 2020)

Just taken a call from Mrs Wolf, she rang to tell me that her final medical for her RAF application that she had this morning went brilliantly and has been told she's passed with flying colours. She's nearly there now, just one more assessment day to pass and she's in 😍


----------



## Piece (Feb 13, 2020)

Got a nice HH winter coat, down from £230 to £80 via SportsPursuit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

The complete lack of political correctness around the lunch table at work today after 3 of our ladies came back from the chippy, 2 with saveloy and chips.  The third was offered an opportunity to try a saveloy but declined as she "doesn't like sausage".  And it went downhill from there.

And no, I was neither the instigator nor the worst culprit!!


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The complete lack of political correctness around the lunch table at work today after 3 of our ladies came back from the chippy, 2 with saveloy and chips.  The third was offered an opportunity to try a saveloy but declined as she "doesn't like sausage".  And it went downhill from there.

And no, I was neither the instigator nor the worst culprit!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a typical  conversation in my team at work! 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sounds like a typical  conversation in my team at work! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Got any jobs?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got any jobs? 

Click to expand...

I bet you could have given her a mouthful ….  ;-)

I'll get my coat.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The complete lack of political correctness around the lunch table at work today after 3 of our ladies came back from the chippy, 2 with saveloy and chips.  The third was offered an opportunity to try a saveloy but declined as she "doesn't like sausage".  And it went downhill from there.

And no, I was neither the instigator nor the worst culprit!!
		
Click to expand...

About 95% of our office are ex servicemen. There isn't much political correctness going on and every third word is a swear word.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Me and my Mrs met at a friend's engagement party in a house in Redland, Bristol all of 32 yrs ago this evening - and I am very grateful and my heart is gladdened that she has stuck with me through thick and thin - many wouldn't have  xx


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2020)

The wife was recommended some boots for Rupert as he can now do short lead walks, but the cut mist be kept dry...4 turned up so we put all 4 on him.... ive not laughed so much in ages he was like one of those Lipizzaner hourses trotting around the Kitchen, if we stick them on again def going to film it


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			The wife was recommended some boots for Rupert as he can now do short lead walks, but the cut mist be kept dry...4 turned up so we put all 4 on him.... ive not laughed so much in ages he was like one of those Lipizzaner hourses trotting around the Kitchen, if we stick them on again def going to film it

Click to expand...

They do look hilarious trying to lift one paw at a time...video please!


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			They do look hilarious trying to lift one paw at a time...video please!
		
Click to expand...

my girls put socks on Fin and its one of the funniest things I've seen for a long time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2020)

So our two love all things wet and muddy. Love to swim and paddle and can't resist a puddle or pond or lake etc. With the scary stories of Alabama Rot (to date none in this area but scary regardless) I've decided to shampoo their paws after walks. Well you would think I was trying to get them to put their paws in scalding hot oil the way they are reacting. I've taken to holding them under their front legs and dragging them to the bowl to dunk them - still they try to resist. Hoping after a few more days they'll realise it is not painful!


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			So our two love all things wet and muddy. Love to swim and paddle and can't resist a puddle or pond or lake etc. With the scary stories of Alabama Rot (to date none in this area but scary regardless) I've decided to shampoo their paws after walks. Well you would think I was trying to get them to put their paws in scalding hot oil the way they are reacting. I've taken to holding them under their front legs and dragging them to the bowl to dunk them - still they try to resist. Hoping after a few more days they'll realise it is not painful!
		
Click to expand...

My dog is the same and he hates being dried with a towel after he’s been in the rain and gives it his best “big dog” growl which is pretty pathetic


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

We wash Molly's paws after a walk due the the ice-melting chemicals spread all over the streets.
It's really bad for her to lick that stuff off herself, which is what would otherwise happen.

Generally get a face licking after washing her feet.  Probably why Jesus doesn't visit often.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 15, 2020)

Old friend called and reminded me of the Valentines years ago when I sent an ex-girlfriend a bouquet of weeds delivered by Interflora.  It had the desired reaction all round!


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 15, 2020)

Manchester City.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Spent the afternoon going through the spare room where I keep my golf stuff and blitzed all the junk out and tidied up. Two large carrier bags of premium and other types of ball going to the club for the junior box and for members to help themselves as I've no need for them and still have way too many as it is. Room looks much bigger for just putting stuff away properly


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 15, 2020)

Thirty years or more ago, I used to pitch batting practice to my son.  
I'd pitch two wire baskets worth of balls--they hold about fifty or sixty baseballs each--and then we'd gather the balls all up and grab a bite to eat somewhere.
It took up longer than you might think as a boy cannot swing a baseball bat a hundred times in succession without taking breaks.
Otherwise, the "tired swing" repetitions would do more harm than good. Plus dad needed breaks too.

Those wire buckets full of ancient baseballs are still in my library along with some of his old bats.
I'm looking at them right now, and I can't bring myself to give them up.  
My son is now older than I was back then, and I don't feel like forgetting old times.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Mrs Slime is away this weekend, meaning I can have the heating on at sub-solar levels.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh, Mrs Slime is away, so it's time for a few cauliflower cheese and fish finger sandwiches whilst watching the golf.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

Party round Slime's pad!
I'm in


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2020)

Ooooh, fish finger butties. Last time I had those was at Purdis Heath GC.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			The wife was recommended some boots for Rupert as he can now do short lead walks, but the cut mist be kept dry...4 turned up so we put all 4 on him.... ive not laughed so much in ages he was like one of those Lipizzaner hourses trotting around the Kitchen, if we stick them on again def going to film it

Click to expand...

1 is bad enough on Poppy, its like that paw turns into that of a dressage horse! Cant imagine what shed be like with all 4 on (but have to admit Im tempted to find out!)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			1 is bad enough on Poppy, its like that paw turns into that of a dressage horse! Cant imagine what shed be like with all 4 on (but have to admit Im tempted to find out!)
		
Click to expand...

sad to say while i was at golf yesterday the wife couldn't help herself and stuck all 4 on him again... had a run around the house in them without mishap and didn't freak him out as much as before, mind you he had  had the cone of shame on the last few days and is getting more chilled with that as well


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

chellie said:



			Ooooh, fish finger butties. Last time I had those was at Purdis Heath GC.
		
Click to expand...

Next time try them with a bit of cauli cheese in there, unbeatable!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 16, 2020)

Change your life with a potty squatty.
Watch the vid....that actor deserves an Oscar
http://www.squattypotty.co.uk/


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			They do look hilarious trying to lift one paw at a time...video please!
		
Click to expand...

There's a few videos on YouTube, " funny dogs in socks "


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Next time try them with a bit of cauli cheese in there, unbeatable!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, its got to be tartare sauce.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Next time try them with a bit of cauli cheese in there, unbeatable!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 16, 2020)

Spurs performance although it could quite easily have been a random irritation!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

Prawn cocktail flavoured crisps with a glass of Spanish brandy... I may just be in heaven.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Seemingly my 4th great grand child, is going to be a boy, that makes it 2 of each.
 William the 2nd has a nice ring to it,  or Billy  .


----------



## Wilson (Feb 16, 2020)

My Daughter is doing really well with her horse riding, thankfully I’d booked her into the indoor school today, she was joined by three older girls due to the weather, and Bea was just about managing to keep up with them as they trotted round, with no assistance from her instructor.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Seemingly my 4th great grand child, is going to be a boy, that makes it 2 of each.
William the 2nd has a nice ring to it,  or Billy  .
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Billy! Congrats to you and yours.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Nice one Billy! Congrats to you and yours.

Click to expand...

BTW he'll be Spanish


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			BTW he'll be Spanish 

Click to expand...

Muy bien. Un príncipe entre los hombres


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Muy bien. Un príncipe entre los hombres
		
Click to expand...

So he could become King Billy of Spain , almost the life of Brian, muy bien ,


----------



## Wolf (Feb 16, 2020)

Crap weather meant a quick nip into town, sat in my favourite coffee shop ordered a nice flat white as usual. Turns out the barista made a cock up and put coconut milk in, didn't realise till I took that first sip but my word it was a game changer,.so good I had another whilst waiting for the wife and I washed it down with a nice caramel stroop waffle 😊


----------



## Wolf (Feb 17, 2020)

My oldest daughter turning 20 today. Such a cute little kid, now is a beautiful kind and caring young woman.. It's proud day 😊


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

My lad has got the job of providing venue support for Lloyd Cole in April (another little step along his career path as he supports more well known acts at larger venues) - which means another gig for me and Mrs Hogie to look forward to (we try and go to meet up with him when he is doing a show reasonably close to us).


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2020)

Penguins


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Penguins 

Click to expand...

Guillemot chick seeing off a fox cub. Never thought it would make it to the ocean. Phew !


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2020)

Sometimes it's the simplest of things..
Popped into tesco to pick up some bits and pieces and the bill came to £29.97 so I could just tap the card instead of putting it in the machine that takes days to decide it cant read it so you try again and 5 minutes later you use another card because you're fed up with all the faffing about.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

Cold feet every week. Always gutted when the series ends


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 21, 2020)

Today sees the 2nd of 4 bowls games against the club captain. He's an ex-Essex County player and ex-County coach. Last Wednesday was a triples game. We had an experienced skip, but both HID and I have been bowling for less than a year. We were 1-8 down early on and looking down the barrel of a gun. With 3 ends to go we were 18-8 up, and lost 3x1 on the last 3 ends to win 18-11.

Today is a singles semi-final, and one I really want to win. Its a yardstick comp. Each player has 2 bowls, and you have to be within a yard for it to count. The last round saw me comfortably through against someone would had been in the final the last 2 years.

Sunday is the 3rd game in the run of games. A pairs comp. The Captain is playing with his brother, a player almost as good as him. My partner, like me, has been playing for less than a year. We're in with a chance but its a slim one.

Monday sees a singles quarter final. This time its 4 bowls each.

He's well into his 70's now. His skill level is phenomenal, he's tactically superb but his consistency isn't quite there these days. If he's on his game I'll get mullered but I do fancy my chances. Really buzzing and looking forward to it.

An added bonus; its shorts and t-shirt weather for all of the games.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Today sees the 2nd of 4 bowls games against the club captain. He's an ex-Essex County player and ex-County coach. Last Wednesday was a triples game. We had an experienced skip, but both HID and I have been bowling for less than a year. We were 1-8 down early on and looking down the barrel of a gun. With 3 ends to go we were 18-8 up, and lost 3x1 on the last 3 ends to win 18-11.

Today is a singles semi-final, and one I really want to win. Its a yardstick comp. Each player has 2 bowls, and you have to be within a yard for it to count. The last round saw me comfortably through against someone would had been in the final the last 2 years.

Sunday is the 3rd game in the run of games. A pairs comp. The Captain is playing with his brother, a player almost as good as him. My partner, like me, has been playing for less than a year. We're in with a chance but its a slim one.

Monday sees a singles quarter final. This time its 4 bowls each.

He's well into his 70's now. His skill level is phenomenal, he's tactically superb but his consistency isn't quite there these days. If he's on his game I'll get mullered but I do fancy my chances. Really buzzing and looking forward to it.

An added bonus; its shorts and t-shirt weather for all of the games.
		
Click to expand...

1 up after the first of 21 ends. Not up again till the last bowl was bowled. With 2 ends to go I was 12-10 down. Scored 1 on the 20th end, 12-11. On the 21st end I put my first bowl against the jack. My second, last bowl, was about 4ft away and counting second. He knocked my last bowl a little closer, and I counted 2 to win 12-13.

Final to be played in March.


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2020)

Giving some money to a homeless person and the look on his face.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Piece said:



			Giving some money to a homeless person and the look on his face.
		
Click to expand...

Well done. 

Sadly, Reading town centre seems awash with them at the moment and you can walk down from the shopping centre to the station and pass anything from 3-6 on a given day and evidence in doorways of a few more so how do you decide who to give to (especially if you aren't carrying an abundance of cash anyway)?

I'm afraid I am also jaundiced to a degree by seeing so many of the homeless coming through the doors of the hospital with a host of illnesses and watching them go back out (and some don't) and then coming back in again. Clearly some do have demons and issues but how many are simply being failed by the "system"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2020)

https://twitter.com/tomsuperlegoman
I like the look of Tom's carrots.


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done.

Sadly, Reading town centre seems awash with them at the moment and you can walk down from the shopping centre to the station and pass anything from 3-6 on a given day and evidence in doorways of a few more so how do you decide who to give to (especially if you aren't carrying an abundance of cash anyway)?

I'm afraid I am also jaundiced to a degree by seeing so many of the homeless coming through the doors of the hospital with a host of illnesses and watching them go back out (and some don't) and then coming back in again. Clearly some do have demons and issues but how many are simply being failed by the "system"
		
Click to expand...

We have a few problems near where I live.
There are three known homeless souls who have been seen getting into their car at the end of the day.
There are also strong rumours that several of the homeless arrive by coach from, possibly, London.
It's difficult to tell the real ones from the fraudsters!
I'd never give them any money, though, but I'd happily buy an occasional coffee for them or a tin of dog food for their companion.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2020)

Barley and Daisy - again! Just home from an agility show. In four runs Barley had 3 clears and just 1 fault in the other. Daisy had two DQs but just 1 fault in the other two so a huge improvement for her. We're all settling down for a much needed snooze now!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Today sees the 2nd of 4 bowls games against the club captain. He's an ex-Essex County player and ex-County coach. Last Wednesday was a triples game. We had an experienced skip, but both HID and I have been bowling for less than a year. We were 1-8 down early on and looking down the barrel of a gun. With 3 ends to go we were 18-8 up, and lost 3x1 on the last 3 ends to win 18-11.

Today is a singles semi-final, and one I really want to win. Its a yardstick comp. Each player has 2 bowls, and you have to be within a yard for it to count. The last round saw me comfortably through against someone would had been in the final the last 2 years.

Sunday is the 3rd game in the run of games. A pairs comp. The Captain is playing with his brother, a player almost as good as him. My partner, like me, has been playing for less than a year. We're in with a chance but its a slim one.

Monday sees a singles quarter final. This time its 4 bowls each.

He's well into his 70's now. His skill level is phenomenal, he's tactically superb but his consistency isn't quite there these days. If he's on his game I'll get mullered but I do fancy my chances. Really buzzing and looking forward to it.

An added bonus; its shorts and t-shirt weather for all of the games.
		
Click to expand...

Today's run of games against the Captain, the 3rd game, was in a pairs comp. Him and his brother against me and another relatively new bowler. 4 bowls each, 18 ends. We were 22-11 up with 2 ends to play. They then scored 2 on the 17th end meaning the best they could score was 21 against our already posted 22. They conceded and shook hands.

3-0 up before our final game tomorrow, a singles quarter final 4 bowls each.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Today's run of games against the Captain, the 3rd game, was in a pairs comp. Him and his brother against me and another relatively new bowler. 4 bowls each, 18 ends. We were 22-11 up with 2 ends to play. They then scored 2 on the 17th end meaning the best they could score was 21 against our already posted 22. They conceded and shook hands.

3-0 up before our final game tomorrow, a singles quarter final 4 bowls each.
		
Click to expand...

On fire


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2020)

Baking! 
Forgot just how much I enjoy it and i find it relaxing


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

Bruno Fernandes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Bruno Fernandes.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see him on the score sheet. Can only help him and I think he'll only get better as he adapts to the PL


----------



## BrianM (Feb 23, 2020)

Schnyders Jalepeno pretzel pieces whilst enjoying a 15 year old Glenlivet 😀


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Schnyders Jalepeno pretzel pieces whilst enjoying a 15 year old Glenlivet 😀
		
Click to expand...

My beer snack of choice. They’re so moreish.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			My beer snack of choice. They’re so moreish.
		
Click to expand...

The packet has gone 🤣🤣


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

My youngest 2, both girls aged  8 & 6.  Last night they wanted a little girls night whilst me and my 9 year old lad did some lego, so we set the den up with the sofa bed pulled out, nice big duvet and  movie of their choice with the lights dimmed and left them to it, heard some noises and whispering so figured they were just playing. This evening Mrs Wolf went in there to watch dancing on Ice when I get called to be shown by my wife an empty double pack of Jam & cream biscuits, turns out the rummaging and whispers were because the girls managed to find Mrs Wolf's secret biscuit stash nobody new exosted and demolished the whole double pack and put the packet back to hide their crime 😂 we both had a laugh about and thought we will let them get away with it, doesnt hurt to have a little mischief now and again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My youngest 2, both girls aged  8 & 6.  Last night they wanted a little girls night whilst me and my 9 year old lad did some lego, so we set the den up with the sofa bed pulled out, nice big duvet and  movie of their choice with the lights dimmed and left them to it, heard some noises and whispering so figured they were just playing. This evening Mrs Wolf went in there to watch dancing on Ice when I get called to be shown by my wife an empty double pack of Jam & cream biscuits, turns out the rummaging and whispers were because the girls managed to find Mrs Wolf's secret biscuit stash nobody new exosted and demolished the whole double pack and put the packet back to hide their crime 😂 we both had a laugh about and thought we will let them get away with it, doesnt hurt to have a little mischief now and again.
		
Click to expand...

You need to leave a little (fun) note in there, so next time they realise they're busted!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You need to leave a little (fun) note in there, so next time they realise they're busted!
		
Click to expand...

That's a great idea,, I'll have to do that


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I get called to be shown by my wife an empty double pack of Jam & cream biscuits, turns out the rummaging and whispers were because the girls managed to find Mrs Wolf's secret biscuit stash nobody new exosted and demolished the whole double pack and put the packet back to hide their crime 😂 we both had a laugh about and thought we will let them get away with it,* doesnt hurt to have a little mischief now and again.*

Click to expand...

It's called character and we love them all the more for it.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			It's called character and we love them all the more for it.  

Click to expand...

Absolutely love them for their character, it's things like this that make us smile as its what being a kid is all about. My other favourite from this weekend was the youngest 3 talking about countries and capital cities trying to name them, my 8 yr old girl and 9 yr old lad couldn't remember the Capital of America, so littlest one pipes in "the capital is A, how do your not know that".  I laughed and said well technically she's right 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

Within fifteen minutes of being at a beer festival on Saturday I was asked to once again don the spikes and represent a Leeds Beer Week cricket XI. 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

Our goalkeeper scored his THIRD goal of the season yesterday - yet another late equaliser from a corner. His shots per goal ratio must be absolutely world class.


----------



## IanM (Feb 24, 2020)

Winter Open at Porthcawl tomorrow.  Burnham and Berrow on Thursday/Friday - things that gladden the heart thread

Weather forecast is shocking!   - irritations thread!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 24, 2020)

This is just an insane story with a really happy ending.

https://www.cbssports.com/nhl/news/...eafs-after-james-reimer-petr-mrazek-injuries/

In the NHL (ice hockey), every team has two goalies on their roster.  At each game is an EBUG (Emergency Back-up Goaltender) available to both teams.   It happened in 2018 when a guy played the final eight minutes for the Chicago Blackhawks and became an overnight sensation.   There is no way any regular player could take over in goal in hockey.

Saturday night it happened again and a 42-year old kidney transplant survivor, David Ayers, played almost half the game for the Carolina Hurricanes and led them to a 6-4 win over the Toronto Maple Leafs.  The interviews, the back story, it is all amazing.  The team have made jerseys with his name and number available and proceeds going to him and a kidney charity and they are flying off the shelves all over North America as everyone loves to see Toronto get beaten.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ruperts paw looking much better, still on lead only walks with a boot on for the next couple of day, but then should be back to normal...plus its getting lighter in the evening so better to keep and eye on the bugger when he can be off the lead


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 24, 2020)

My daughter,  son in law and two young grandchildren completing on their house purchase today after years of renting. It took the banks of mum and dad and grandparents to get them there but the joy on their faces made it worth every penny.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Today's run of games against the Captain, the 3rd game, was in a pairs comp. Him and his brother against me and another relatively new bowler. 4 bowls each, 18 ends. We were 22-11 up with 2 ends to play. They then scored 2 on the 17th end meaning the best they could score was 21 against our already posted 22. They conceded and shook hands.

3-0 up before our final game tomorrow, a singles quarter final 4 bowls each.
		
Click to expand...

0-3 up after one end, and 3-3 after two ends. Then went 5-3 down. Probably my best ever game of bowls, and a 5-21 win.

Played 4, won 4.

And HID got her first comp win yesterday in a pairs comp, again with a new bowler.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2020)

My BiL got a job - in Malta - starts tomorrow until mid-September, then possible contract extension.  Made Mrs Hogie more than happy/relieved as means we can visit her mum without worrying about how moody her brother will be.  And - sad as this may sound - he won't be around for her mum's 90th in May (he would only have made it difficult for everyone)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2020)

Smiling at my sub renewal notice that tells me that my basic subs for the year are 1690.  Follow, Follow


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

All you plumbers and DIY aficionados can rip the  out of me as much as you want because I dont care.
The handle sheared off the loo cistern last night so off I toddled to Wickes to get a replacement which has been duly fitted by my own fair hands - without drama, breakage, flooding or pain to myself and, coming from someone who considers DIY to stand for Destroy it Yourself and is to DIY what Cyril Smith was to hang gliding, is something of a miracle along the lines of raising Lazarus
I have achieved today.
Today is a good day
Rip away.....it will bounce off


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			All you plumbers and DIY aficionados can rip the  out of me as much as you want because I dont care.
The handle sheared off the loo cistern last night so off I toddled to Wickes to get a replacement which has been duly fitted by my own fair hands - without drama, breakage, flooding or pain to myself and, coming from someone who considers DIY to stand for Destroy it Yourself and is to DIY what Cyril Smith was to hang gliding, is something of a miracle along the lines of raising Lazarus
I have achieved today.
Today is a good day
Rip away.....it will bounce off

Click to expand...

They still make cisterns with handles... 🤣🤣


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			All you plumbers and DIY aficionados can rip the  out of me as much as you want because I dont care.
The handle sheared off the loo cistern last night so off I toddled to Wickes to get a replacement which has been duly fitted by my own fair hands - without drama, breakage, flooding or pain to myself and, coming from someone who considers DIY to stand for Destroy it Yourself and is to DIY what Cyril Smith was to hang gliding, is something of a miracle along the lines of raising Lazarus
I have achieved today.
Today is a good day
Rip away.....it will bounce off

Click to expand...

Saw some pictures of Shrewsbury earlier today...tell me your DIY hasn't failed already!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			They still make cisterns with handles... 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not feeling flush


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 25, 2020)

Harvey Whatshisnames cumuppance.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			They still make cisterns with handles... 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not posh enough around here....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Saw some pictures of Shrewsbury earlier today...tell me your DIY hasn't failed already!

Click to expand...

I'm bad but I ain't that bad....yet!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 25, 2020)

All four toilets in my house have handles.  And my house was built in 2014.
Wouldn't an electric flusher be a shock hazard?
And you run 220 volts over there.

Holy Fried Bollocks, Batman!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Pancakes... They make me so happy I eat 8 of them with some crispy bacon and maple syrup 😍


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2020)

Received a letter recently saying that interest on a savings account was being reduced. We weren't aware that we had a savings account with this particular bank, I rang them and checked - oh yes we did many moons back and a couple grand winging it's way to us 

Moral - dont ignore tell tale signs like this letter 😋😋


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Received a letter recently saying that interest on a savings account was being reduced. We weren't aware that we had a savings account with this particular bank, I rang them and checked - oh yes we did many moons back and a couple grand winging it's way to us

Moral - dont ignore tell tale signs like this letter 😋😋
		
Click to expand...

New clubs then....


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2020)

Shrove Tuesday today ........................ and I hate pancakes, but, on the upside, I'm really looking forward to having a fag tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			New clubs then....

Click to expand...

Not more..... He already has more than most AG stores


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not more..... He already has more than most AG stores
		
Click to expand...

How many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			How many pairs of shoes do you have?


Click to expand...

Down to my last 14 pairs


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2020)

Having a nice long hot shower in the newly fitted bathroom, had to use it this afternoon as the wife has booked the bath for the whole evening on all accounts lol


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Receiving a PM off a fellow forumer who initially msg me 2 weeks ago for some fitness advice, who has kindly sent me an update and note of thanks for my help as the small suggestions I made have already knocked 6mins of his 5k run times on treadmill from the time of initial msg to today's one. Always nice to hear people doing well and making improvements.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Receiving a PM off a fellow forumer who initially msg me 2 weeks ago for some fitness advice, who has kindly sent me an update and note of thanks for my help as the small suggestions I made have already knocked 6mins of his 5k run times on treadmill from the time of initial msg to today's one. Always nice to hear people doing well and making improvements.
		
Click to expand...

That's one of the beauties of this site.
Once you sort the wheat from the chaff there really are some decent folks around.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2020)

Bit of a simple one but I'm still amazed every time I have to stop to help a wild tortoise across the road. The last one was a decent size, probably a good handspan across. Had about 6 baby ones crossing the terrace in line astern last year.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Receiving a PM off a fellow forumer who initially msg me 2 weeks ago for some fitness advice, who has kindly sent me an update and note of thanks for my help as the small suggestions I made have already knocked 6mins of his 5k run times on treadmill from the time of initial msg to today's one. Always nice to hear people doing well and making improvements.
		
Click to expand...

“Set it to a higher speed”?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			“Set it to a higher speed”?
		
Click to expand...

More about how to work efficiently and maximise energy reserves


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			More about how to work efficiently and maximise energy reserves
		
Click to expand...

I’d just turn up the speed but each to their own!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’d just turn up the speed but each to their own!
		
Click to expand...

Easier said than done when someone is carry a bit of weight, injuries and hasn't done anything in years, but you know best 👍


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Easier said than done when someone is carry a bit of weight, injuries and hasn't done anything in years, but you know best 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just put your feet on the sides - still counts.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2020)

Just got an email to say my 'tested by you' review that I sent back in October is being published in the mag and I'm being sent a £50 voucher!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just got an email to say my 'tested by you' review that I sent back in October is being published in the mag and I'm being sent a £50 voucher! 

Click to expand...

Not sure which is better....tha avatar or the mugshot


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2020)

On Tuesday my garden loppers failed and this was reported to Spear and Jackson's customer care department.
They said they'd locate and replace the faulty part.
On Wednesday morning they phoned to say that the very small part was currently unavailable.
I explained that, being a gardener, the loppers were very important to me.
A brand new set of loppers arrived this morning, less than 48 hours after I'd reported the failure!
Superb customer care from Spear and Jackson, they didn't even wait for me to show proof of purchase!
They accepted my word as true.
I'm now an S&J customer for life.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2020)

Receiving an email from Ellesborough inviting me to part with large quantities of currency 
#32daystogo


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Receiving an email from Ellesborough inviting me to part with large quantities of currency 
#32daystogo
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad annual fee for down south. You'll make the saving from not having to travel to the zoo. Enjoy!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Not a bad annual fee for down south. You'll make the saving from not having to travel to the zoo. Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Will do Bri. 
Only been closed 1 day this winter and that was because of snow yesterday.....going to be worth every penny


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2020)

The original four Doom episodes for £1 on Xbox store. 🤩


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 28, 2020)

Seeing my team play away in Europe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Receiving an email from Ellesborough inviting me to part with large quantities of currency 
#32daystogo
		
Click to expand...

Have you done the deed. Roll on the new club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Seeing my team play away in Europe
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it Bazz, shame about the nanner of the defeat, european aways are more than just a match.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2020)

Listening to dad talk to my step mum about how it was nice to play a proper course. After we’ve had a cracking Indian and are finishing the last few Peroni‘s.
all whilst my 10yr old sips a wkd blue and (lots) 0f lemonade  Telling granddad about all the signatures she wants to get during our 4 days at the open.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoy it Bazz, shame about the nanner of the defeat, european aways are more than just a match.
		
Click to expand...

We're through mate, all that matters. The Spanish police were....interesting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 29, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We're through mate, all that matters. The Spanish police were....interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Aye they're not the best  police in the world. If I go to spain I always get the ground early, no messing about and straight in.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 29, 2020)

My "four" year old nephew in Australia celebrating his first real birthday today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2020)

Glad to get home last night after being stuck in a blizzard on the Rest and be Thankful for 30 minutes.
Fabulous winter scenes at Glencoe on the way up on Thursday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2020)

A proper car spares & accessories shop that realises the value of service.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Selling stuff on ebay is a buzz.

£1 selling fees add to the thrill 😀


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2020)

Toast with home made strawberry jam, and a pot of coffee... ah, Bisto!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ron Swanson


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)

Apple crumble with lashings of British extra thick double cream.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Glad to get home last night after being stuck in a blizzard on the Rest and be Thankful for 30 minutes.
Fabulous winter scenes at Glencoe on the way up on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Rest and be thankful you're not a MaC Doonald , the Campbells are a comin,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Apple crumble with lashings of British extra thick* cauliflower cheese*.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Slime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Apple crumble with lashings of British extra thick double cream.
		
Click to expand...

Homemade crumble?

HID made one over the weekend from apples we picked (with permission) from apple trees around the course. Blooming lovely with fresh home made custard


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Homemade crumble?

HID made one over the weekend from apples we picked (with permission) from apple trees around the course. Blooming lovely with fresh home made custard
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, homemade .................................. but by Mrs Slime.
I couldn't convince her to drop a few sprouts in, which was a shame.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 2, 2020)

You hear of an ex-serviceman that's fallen on hard times. He loses his business and his house. He's begging outside the local supermarket and living rough. As it filters around the local community, as per usual over here FB goes ballistic. FB over here is predominantly used for information sharing - there is an FB arguments page where anything goes but the local community pages are heavily moderated.

Within 12 hours he has a roof over his head, and within 24 hrs he has a decent job offer. Earlier on FB there was a photo taken of him with his new employer. New hair cut, clean shaven and new clothes. And a grin as wide as the Grand Canyon!

The expat community over here is very close.

And a quick mention to Pauldj for his advice...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 2, 2020)

I've been through several pages of the thread without figuring out what FB is.

You folks are very economical with your keystrokes.

Not a lot of detailed information.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I've been through several pages of the thread without figuring out what FB is.

You folks are very economical with your keystrokes.

Not a lot of detailed information.
		
Click to expand...

Facebook.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I've been through several pages of the thread without figuring out what FB is.

You folks are very economical with your keystrokes.

Not a lot of detailed information.
		
Click to expand...

Stop pretending you don’t know things to appear quaint.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Stop pretending you don’t know things to appear quaint.
		
Click to expand...

I am genuinely surprised that you think that, Kellfire.
At this point, I'll just assume that it's none of my business and move on.

I have no idea what this discussion is about, and I suppose that I needn't know.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2020)

Just one of them nice days were everything just falls into place without trying 

Went for my gym induction 
Felt great afters so played 9 holes with my mate 
Walked off to a message that my daughter has a place at nursery for sept every morning just like we wanted 
Come home to be told daughter's best mate got same nursery for 3 days a week so they will see each other all time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			You hear of an ex-serviceman that's fallen on hard times. He loses his business and his house. He's begging outside the local supermarket and living rough. As it filters around the local community, as per usual over here FB goes ballistic. FB over here is predominantly used for information sharing - there is an FB arguments page where anything goes but the local community pages are heavily moderated.

Within 12 hours he has a roof over his head, and within 24 hrs he has a decent job offer. Earlier on FB there was a photo taken of him with his new employer. New hair cut, clean shaven and new clothes. And a grin as wide as the Grand Canyon!

The expat community over here is very close.

And a quick mention to Pauldj for his advice...

Click to expand...

Great to hear, Thanks for getting involved.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			You hear of an ex-serviceman that's fallen on hard times. He loses his business and his house. He's begging outside the local supermarket and living rough. As it filters around the local community, as per usual over here FB goes ballistic. FB over here is predominantly used for information sharing - there is an FB arguments page where anything goes but the local community pages are heavily moderated.

Within 12 hours he has a roof over his head, and within 24 hrs he has a decent job offer. Earlier on FB there was a photo taken of him with his new employer. New hair cut, clean shaven and new clothes. And a grin as wide as the Grand Canyon!

The expat community over here is very close.

And a quick mention to Pauldj for his advice...

Click to expand...

This really makes me happy hearing that a former serviceman has received such generous help. Especially on the same day we hear that a guy from 2 Para has lost his life in Kabul, it shows there arw still many people that care about what they do for everyone. I doff my own beret to all those that helped this man 👍


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2020)

Watford v Liverpool highlights on constant repeat


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watford v Liverpool highlights on constant repeat
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it fella👍🏻


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoy it fella👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

You are a top man Stu 👏


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2020)

When someone you work with gets to play Augusta and in return for showing you a ton of pictures of the course, hands you a polo shirt and cap.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2020)

People who brighten up the world


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BR536mpBSMf/


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2020)

Genesis announcing a UK tour 😛


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Genesis announcing a UK tour 😛
		
Click to expand...

And I'm sure tickets will be about £300.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			And I'm sure tickets will be about £300. 

Click to expand...

Nah, it's an arena tour not those stupidly over priced affairs at the Royal Albert Hall, they will be more like £150 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2020)

Tempted by Australian Pink Floyd at £30 a ticket standing...problem is that my Mrs won't be interested - maybe I'll see if my son fancies going along.

I've always had a but of a sniffy thing about 'tribute' bands - but had a little epiphany a few weeks ago when I realised that every orchestra playing - say - Beethoven's 5th Symphony is in a way a Beethoven 'tribute band'.  And my thinking has changed - all that APF are doing is playing Floyd's 1st-9th Symphonies  That said, tickets for Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets are still available for next month at £52...however - coronavirus


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

Waking up after a lay in on your day off to an empty house. There'll be no gym today either instead its a nice pot of coffee, a book to read and laying on the sofa. I am a man of very simple pleasures.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tempted by Australian Pink Floyd at £30 a ticket standing...problem is that my Mrs won't be interested - maybe I'll see if my son fancies going along.

I've always had a but of a sniffy thing about 'tribute' bands - but had a little epiphany a few weeks ago when I realised that every orchestra playing - say - Beethoven's 5th Symphony is in a way a Beethoven 'tribute band'.  And my thinking has changed - all that APF are doing is playing Floyd's 1st-9th Symphonies  That said, tickets for Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets are still available for next month at £52...however - coronavirus 

Click to expand...

My brother went to see Aussie Pink Floyd and said they were brill.
Cancellations due to coronavirus is a concern. I went to see the Stereophonics in Sheffield last Friday and i'm glad i did if they are looking to stop large social events.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tempted by Australian Pink Floyd at £30 a ticket standing...problem is that my Mrs won't be interested - maybe I'll see if my son fancies going along.

I've always had a but of a sniffy thing about 'tribute' bands - but had a little epiphany a few weeks ago when I realised that every orchestra playing - say - Beethoven's 5th Symphony is in a way a Beethoven 'tribute band'.  And my thinking has changed - all that APF are doing is playing Floyd's 1st-9th Symphonies  That said, tickets for Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets are still available for next month at £52...however - coronavirus 

Click to expand...

Get a bus up Hugh, I’m up for that one.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2020)

Well I wasn't far off, two tickets for Newcastle ordered, £180 each 😲
Brother is getting me one for o2 in London as well 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tempted by Australian Pink Floyd at £30 a ticket standing...problem is that my Mrs won't be interested - maybe I'll see if my son fancies going along.

I've always had a but of a sniffy thing about 'tribute' bands - but had a little epiphany a few weeks ago when I realised that every orchestra playing - say - Beethoven's 5th Symphony is in a way a Beethoven 'tribute band'.  And my thinking has changed - all that APF are doing is playing Floyd's 1st-9th Symphonies  That said, tickets for Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets are still available for next month at £52...however - coronavirus 

Click to expand...

Aussie Floyd are fantastic, £30 in this climate for a show of theres is a bargain.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2020)

HID, she's amazing. After a horrible coughing night, and the prospect of a pairs q/f to play today, she's only gone and done me breakfast in bed. A pot of coffee and lots of toast... crumbs everywhere but, hey, a fab way to start the day.

She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 5, 2020)

Flybe helping to save the planet.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

My dentist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

My lad heads off today working on Turin Brakes tour.  He earns on a show by show basis so hopefully things will be OK for the next two weeks.  Fair does to him - it's a heck of a commitment and effort - tonight it is Middlesborough then Saturday night Norwich


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 5, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Flybe helping to save the planet.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind all the 2400 people whose jobs are now at risk!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Never mind all the 2400 people whose jobs are now at risk!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, that's probably only the tip of the iceberg by the time the coronavirus is done and dusted...
London is as empty of tourists as I can recollect for many years...


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 5, 2020)

Seeing the boy wonder really embracing World Book day and strolling into nursery wearing his Buzz Lightyear outfit, from that well known book, Toy Story.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 5, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, that's probably only the tip of the iceberg by the time the coronavirus is done and dusted...
London is as empty of tourists as I can recollect for many years...
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope we don’t run out of tin foil for the loonies to make hats.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2020)

Today saw the quarter final of the gents pairs. My partner, like me, has been playing less than a year. And like me, he has also become a regular of the club's 'B' team, and also has a decent record. 

Our opponents; this was a tough one for both of us as one of our opponents had his 92nd birthday today. We both wanted to see him through to the next round but he had to win, it wouldn't be given to him. He's been playing for 55 years. And it was made doubly difficult as he's been telling people it will be his last competition. He'll still do the roll-ups 3 times a week but he is finding comps a chore. His partner has been playing for about 8 years and is a decent bowler.

There was a presentation before the game for 'our Arthur' and there was a huge cake afterwards.

The game itself saw us have a comfortable 20-10 win, in 17 ends - no need to play the 18th end as they couldn't catch us. Saturday's semi-final may well see us at a bridge too far. Our opponents on the day are our respective skippers in our league triples teams. The guy that's skippering against me was crowned club champion last week.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 6, 2020)

Getting Genesis tickets 😊


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Getting Genesis tickets 😊
		
Click to expand...

Whoop which gig?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Whoop which gig?
		
Click to expand...

O2 although I would travel anywhere if necessary, are you going?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			O2 although I would travel anywhere if necessary, are you going?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, got tickets for my home town gig in Newcastle and one for the Sunday at the O2. My brother lives in Uxbridge hence why I'm also going to that gig 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

On a training session yesterday I was asked why I hate the new system we have to work with (Aconex) and I didn't have anything prepared. So today I wrote a list of 17 bullet points and emailed them to her. So, so satisfying.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Was tasked with investigating the possibility of taking £20,000 worth of currently scrap product and converting it into £15,000 of saleable goods this morning. 

Spent the first hour listening to the Production Manager telling me that it couldn't be done and that the mods I wanted to make would be too expensive and would damage the line. Fixed the actual issue in the next 2 hours using scrap material and a single washer. 

Really enjoyed getting my hands full of grease and oil again. Might be time for a return to the tools again (for the first time in nearly 20 years!)


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2020)

First target of 10Kgs achieved...
Next 10 might prove to be a bit more obstinate...


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2020)

Seeing bearwood lakes added to list of courses I can play for free through work.
Might try and get a sneaky pre h4h round in


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			Seeing bearwood lakes added to list of courses I can play for free through work.
Might try and get a sneaky pre h4h round in
		
Click to expand...

Suddenly find myself thinking about insurance......weird that


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			Seeing bearwood lakes added to list of courses I can play for free through work.
Might try and get a sneaky pre h4h round in
		
Click to expand...

Hold on, pre H4H practice on the course will mean a handicap cut.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Suddenly find myself thinking about insurance......weird that

Click to expand...

You need to get a life then! 😂


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2020)

richart said:



			Hold on, pre H4H practice on the course will mean a handicap cut.

Click to expand...

Ok, cut me to 28 if you must


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Seeing bearwood lakes added to list of courses I can play for free through work.
Might try and get a sneaky pre h4h round in
		
Click to expand...

Can you get a PP on for free too? You might find you have a host of new forum friends


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you get a PP on for free too? You might find you have a host of new forum friends
		
Click to expand...

I can book 2 four balls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			I can book 2 four balls
		
Click to expand...

You will be very, very popular. I have no shame so I'll stick my hand up now if you can sort something


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Seeing bearwood lakes added to list of courses I can play for free through work.
Might try and get a sneaky pre h4h round in
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, how did that message go?
Oh yeah, I remember.

I’ve always said you’re one of the best golfers I’ve seen and a top bloke too 😗


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 8, 2020)

Finding a new lease of life playing at right back over the past year. Got MOTM this morning from my mates after another very solid display.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

Less bickering on the forum 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Less bickering on the forum 😊
		
Click to expand...

Like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Less bickering on the forum 😊
		
Click to expand...

what ? have they locked or deleated all the political threads or Black balled your mate


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

1) That my son's work is holding up and gently increasing and...
2) the nature of what he does means he can get us onto the guest list of any gig he's working and so...
3) we popped up to Norwich on Saturday to see _Turin Brakes._  Now I have completely missed them - though heard of them - even when _The Optimist_ was their debut album and a big seller back in 2000 - but boy - the pleasure of catching them now 20yrs later.  What a cracking band - a packed sell out small venue (300) brilliant music - great 'back catalogue' - and really nice guys.  Now must go and get hold of _The Optimist _(according to their drummer Rob, still the best way into them)

...oh yes...

4) it's Lloyd Cole in 4 weeks time.

The 'joy of discovering and experiencing' that is live music, and the joy of catching up on bands missed.

Just hoping that the cv doesn't knacker things on the live music front this year...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what ? have they locked or deleated all the political threads or Black balled your mate

Click to expand...

Think it’s the change in weather 😉


----------



## BrianM (Mar 9, 2020)

Blood tests all clear, bit of a relief 😀
Couple of lifestyle changes required but that’s ok.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Today saw the quarter final of the gents pairs. My partner, like me, has been playing less than a year. And like me, he has also become a regular of the club's 'B' team, and also has a decent record.

Our opponents; this was a tough one for both of us as one of our opponents had his 92nd birthday today. We both wanted to see him through to the next round but he had to win, it wouldn't be given to him. He's been playing for 55 years. And it was made doubly difficult as he's been telling people it will be his last competition. He'll still do the roll-ups 3 times a week but he is finding comps a chore. His partner has been playing for about 8 years and is a decent bowler.

There was a presentation before the game for 'our Arthur' and there was a huge cake afterwards.

The game itself saw us have a comfortable 20-10 win, in 17 ends - no need to play the 18th end as they couldn't catch us. Saturday's semi-final may well see us at a bridge too far. Our opponents on the day are our respective skippers in our league triples teams. The guy that's skippering against me was crowned club champion last week.
		
Click to expand...

The pairs semi-final was a bridge too far. We made a very good fist of it, and did finish a lot closer to the winners than the other pair did in the final but that's just grasping at a straw.

Today saw a 4 wood singles semi for me against the guy I'd beaten in the first round of the club championship - he'd thought his name was on the trophy back than. Well, there's another final he's not got to.

The comp sec isn't too happy. Both finals I'm in are on the same day at the same time...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

A post on a toursim review site on some accom in  Skye by an American visitor. they complained about the comp soap left on the pillow that, was  gritty, didn't lather and left a greasy residue on the skin, not like any other soap they had used before or like stuff they had at other hotels they stayed at.. 

Comedy Gold, will have alook for the link  againhttps://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/p...S77ZhzuFVYUUguJ1JbEa72CF0bPsQiFgSPKWuiHqvyGFg


----------



## BrianM (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			A post on a toursim review site on some accom in  Skye by an American visitor. they complained about the comp soap leaft on the pillow that, was  gritty, didn't kather and left a greasy residue on the skin, not lake any other some they had used before or like stuff they had at other hotels they stayed at.. 

Comedy Gold, will have alook for the link  againhttps://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/p...S77ZhzuFVYUUguJ1JbEa72CF0bPsQiFgSPKWuiHqvyGFg

Click to expand...

The Kingsmills had a thing up today showing the tablet is for eating not washing 🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The Kingsmills had a thing up today showing the tablet is for eating not washing 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

hope they didn't wash their hair with it


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2020)

Winter golf is now officially over for me, off to Dominican Republic next week to play a few rounds and then after that the season will be starting. That means new driver in the bag at last, new wedges out of the plastic, summer putter back in play, excited.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Winter golf is now officially over for me, off to Dominican Republic next week to play a few rounds and then after that the season will be starting. That means new driver in the bag at last, new wedges out of the plastic, summer putter back in play, excited. 

Click to expand...

You hope. I literally don't think it will ever stop raining. This is it now. Forever.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Winter golf is now officially over for me, off to Dominican Republic next week to play a few rounds and then after that the season will be starting. That means new driver in the bag at last, new wedges out of the plastic, summer putter back in play, excited. 

Click to expand...

Where you playing? I played two rounds out there last October and back in 2014 too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Where you playing? I played two rounds out there last October and back in 2014 too.
		
Click to expand...

Staying at Bavaro Beach who have a Pete Dye course on site, so playing there. Get rounds free with our stay and course looks stunning, so looking forward to it  Where did you play?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			A post on a toursim review site on some accom in  Skye by an American visitor. they complained about the comp soap leaft on the pillow that, was  gritty, didn't kather and left a greasy residue on the skin, not lake any other some they had used before or like stuff they had at other hotels they stayed at.. 

Comedy Gold, will have alook for the link  againhttps://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/p...S77ZhzuFVYUUguJ1JbEa72CF0bPsQiFgSPKWuiHqvyGFg

Click to expand...

LOL - sweet tablets of pure gold


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Staying at Bavaro Beach who have a Pete Dye course on site, so playing there. Get rounds free with our stay and course looks stunning, so looking forward to it  Where did you play?
		
Click to expand...

Think I stayed there in 2014, great place. Adults only section if I remember, great when we didn't have our son. Course looked great but didn't get chance to play.
I've played Hard Rock hotel which was good but solid. 
Cocotel which was fairly easy but still great.
Also did Teeth of the Dog which was worth every penny of the $300+ it cost.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2020)

the guy opposite me on the train eating a banana and trying not to do it in a suggestive manner!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			the guy opposite me on the train eating a banana and trying not to do it in a suggestive manner!
		
Click to expand...

hope you were not looking him in the eye and smiling while he did it


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			hope you were not looking him in the eye and smiling while he did it

Click to expand...

I was tempted to mate


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			I was tempted to mate
		
Click to expand...

or licking your lips while keeping eye contact.... asking for a friend


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2020)

Weinstein self isolating...for 23 years....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Saw a patient that was on ICU for 150+ days and then moved to a ward for several months as I was off to meeting. Finally going home today and walking unaided and in fine fettle.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

The 5th major is on this weekend and I have Friday + Monday off work 👌
#nicesurprise


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2020)

A new one being born, so pleased all okay and cant wait until Grandad (  ) has a new playing partner to take to golf, maybe a few weeks tho


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2020)

Walking to the office this morning I found a set of keys..... on the fob was a tag from a local gym.  I rang them, gave the membership number and left my phone number to be passed on..... just taken a call from the very relieved owner who was in a major panic and is on their way here to pick them up!    Good deed done!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The 5th major is on this weekend and I have Friday + Monday off work 👌
#nicesurprise
		
Click to expand...

What is this wo..rk thing you speak of?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			What is this wo..rk thing you speak of? 

Click to expand...

A vague memory


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			What is this wo..rk thing you speak of? 

Click to expand...

Now where's that Ignore button...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A vague memory 

Click to expand...

And you, thought we were mates


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			And you, thought we were mates 

Click to expand...

I don't even have a snooze button anymore


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photo...e=photography&phrase=airbus beluga&sort=best#

Saw this big boy preparing for take off at Prestwick the other day.
Looks really weird, incapable of flight.


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photos/airbus-beluga?mediatype=photography&phrase=airbus beluga&sort=best#

Saw this big boy preparing for take off at Prestwick the other day.
Looks really weird, incapable of flight.
		
Click to expand...

my old company used to insure one of those and the big antinov and I went to see them coming in to land at Stanstead and they are amazing and like you say its a miracle they can get off the ground


----------



## NearHull (Mar 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			my old company used to insure one of those and the big antinov and I went to see them coming in to land at Stanstead and they are amazing and like you say its a miracle they can get off the ground
		
Click to expand...

*The Magic of Flight*

Flew back last week from the Canaries.  The safety announcement starts with a welcome to the ‘magic of flying‘.    Now I always thought it was Bernoulli stuff, after 46 years in the aircraft industry I finally learn it‘s really magic.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2020)

a little group of Goosanders in the islands at lunchtime, Male and 3 females, don't often see them together


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a little group of Goosanders in the islands at lunchtime, Male and 3 females, don't often see them together
		
Click to expand...

poor fella having 3 of them to put up with


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2020)

The opening music to Disney Films - such a warm and fuzzy memories moment every time.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2020)

the wife showed me her new skinny jeans today, which she was rather taken with, i mentioned she should return them as they had a hole in the knee and the hems where freyed.... the look of utter contempt was worth it


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2020)

Branston pickle flavoured mini cheddars and a large glass of Spanish brandy... the Corrs concert on YouTube mellowing the evening away.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2020)

Joke of the day (well my day anyhow!) courtesy of GBBO...

"I'm scared of Giants"

"That's fee fi fobia"


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2020)

It was 21 years ago today that my baby girl was born.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2020)

Reaching a milestone birthday so I can now play off the yellow tees in competitions.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Reaching a milestone birthday so I can now play off the yellow tees in competitions.
		
Click to expand...

80th?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Reaching a milestone birthday so I can now play off the yellow tees in competitions.
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2020)

our firm celebrating "women who work" and there's a poster of Gina Millar - that hasn't gladdened the heart but I now know where to go if the office runs out of bog roll


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2020)

I suppose I might as well shrug a pragmatic shrug and gladly pay my £1800 subs...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Ladies in bikinis

Tash in speedos and crocs


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Ladies in bikinis

Tash in speedos and crocs
		
Click to expand...

That second comment deserves a fragger infraction


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Ladies in bikinis

Tash in speedos and crocs
		
Click to expand...


....................... and that post started so well.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 16, 2020)

I never disrobe for a swim at the club.
One never knows if the over-served ladies at poolside will get too aggressive.
After three Pomegranate Cosmopolitans, even I, like Tash in a speedo, might look good. 
So I think about it to gladden the heart,
but don't do it to risk stopping the heart.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 16, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Ladies in bikinis

Tash in speedos and crocs
		
Click to expand...

Think I've just tasted dinner again... and not for the bikini comment.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			That second comment deserves a fragger infraction
		
Click to expand...

It would be a long one 😏


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I never disrobe for a swim at the club.
One never knows if the over-served ladies at poolside will get too aggressive.
After three Pomegranate Cosmopolitans, even I, like Tash in a speedo, might look good. 
So I think about it to gladden the heart,
but don't do it to risk stopping the heart.
		
Click to expand...

A pm.you a piccie, that will get your heart racing 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich turning over the Millennium hotel at Chelsea FC to the NHS to use for staff to avoid them having to travel excessively after long shifts.  It's at his expense, initially for 2 months & then subject to review/demand.

Not bad for a bloke that Theresa May effectively banned from the country for being Russian.  Thanks Roman. 

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2...amford-bridge-to-be-used-by-nhs-medical-staff


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2020)

Having my next appointment with the dentist emailed to me and for the first time I can remember it's at the dentists favourite  time 


2.30 😂😂


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2020)

Following the great cholesterol numbers that I got yesterday, down from 7.2 to 5.6, my diabetes results were just as good today, down from pre-diabetes of 43 down to 39, so I’m now out of the risk band 😎

That’s gladdened me, anyway 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/PeterStefa...539210328709/1093612887687999/?type=3&theater

saw the on FB, need more action like this, well done Gary


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

China, apparently,  had no new cases reported yesterday.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2020)

To cheer folk up at a miserable time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240388004776214536


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 19, 2020)

Woodpeckers in the garden "Thud thud thud.."


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

Someone up the road has put food out for the Red Kites...
Currently about 20 circling a back garden taking it in turns to dive down for something.
Could watch it all day although it'll probably all be gone in 5 minutes


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2020)

Very much shock of the baby scan today 

Twins.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very much shock of the baby scan today

Twins.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus..... Good luck 😳
Oh and congratulations on twice the amount of happiness.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Jesus..... Good luck 😳
Oh and congratulations on twice the amount of happiness.
		
Click to expand...

3 kids under 4 by sept lol if I wasn't already bald I would be soon lol


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

You'll be fine mate. I had a 15yr old, 9 yr old, 8 yr & 3 kids under 4 (4, 3 & 1) all at home. So you will breeze it, you will be bloody knackered but happy 👌


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone up the road has put food out for the Red Kites...
Currently about 20 circling a back garden taking it in turns to dive down for something.
Could watch it all day although it'll probably all be gone in 5 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Someone over the road does that as well, stunning animals. I had one swoop down in front of me and grab a mouse last year, what a sight.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very much shock of the baby scan today

Twins.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 19, 2020)

Cod croquettes, hash brown chips and Heinz beans with tartare sauce. Not forgetting a large white wine. Apple crumble and cus for afters!!


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

Getting out on the course today. It was a glorious morning. All ladies comps are cancelled for the foreseeable.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone up the road has put food out for the Red Kites...
Currently about 20 circling a back garden taking it in turns to dive down for something.
Could watch it all day although it'll probably all be gone in 5 minutes
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't familiar with that bird so I Googled it.
Very handsome animal indeed.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very much shock of the baby scan today

Twins.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations
Based on my parents experience; one will be a credit, pleasure and a joy; sadly the other - although they will be staggeringly handsome, and some say brilliant, may well disappoint


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Cod croquettes, hash brown chips and Heinz beans with tartare sauce. Not forgetting a large white wine. Apple crumble and cus for afters!!
		
Click to expand...

Beans?! Where?! You could have sold them for a pretty penny


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2020)

The good guys on here who have offered to help try to get paracetamol for Mrs. BiM when I wasn't able.  Much appreciated guys, you know who you are


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very much shock of the baby scan today

Twins.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats to you both, you really don't yet know how blessed you are, having twins ............................. but being one I'm unashamedly biased.


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

If you have a few minutes to spare, this is superb;




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=201743811079608


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2020)

Received an order of books in the post today. Always brightens up the day!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Beans?! Where?! You could have sold them for a pretty penny 

Click to expand...

The only thing we struggled to get was loo roll, and that was only for a few days by all accounts. Neighbours went shopping this morning - fully stocked shelves.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 19, 2020)

Discovering in total I've got over five litres of gin in my drinks cabinet. That's the Corona virus sorted.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone up the road has put food out for the Red Kites...
Currently about 20 circling a back garden taking it in turns to dive down for something.
Could watch it all day although it'll probably all be gone in 5 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Terrific birds, you wont find any near grouse moor areas unfortunately, place I've seen them the most is Menorca/Majorca, very abundant there. Seems to be a lot more in England than up here although Dingwall has a good population that the locals feed.
Was lucky enough to watch an otter whilst waiting for the Luing ferry a couple of weekends ago, lovely animal.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Terrific birds, you wont find any near grouse moor areas unfortunately, place I've seen them the most is Menorca/Majorca, very abundant there. Seems to be a lot more in England than up here although Dingwall has a good population that the locals feed.
Was lucky enough to watch an otter whilst waiting for the Luing ferry a couple of weekends ago, lovely animal.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly,  down here there are so many that, unless there's a flock, you almost dont notice them...
The breeding and release program that happened years ago about 15 miles down the road has been such a success.
Councils are having to tell people not to feed them - theres almost too many...


----------



## Dando (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Honestly,  down here there are so many that, unless there's a flock, you almost dont notice them...
The breeding and release program that happened years ago about 15 miles down the road has been such a success.
Councils are having to tell people not to feed them - theres almost too many...
		
Click to expand...

If there’s food shortages you could eat them if there’s that many


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			If there’s food shortages you could eat them if there’s that many
		
Click to expand...

They got ruddy great claws and beaks...not an ounce of meat on them either...and I'd get the feathers stuck between me teeth...


----------



## Dando (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They got ruddy great claws and beaks...not an ounce of meat on them either...and I'd get the feathers stuck between me teeth...
		
Click to expand...

Take your teeth out then 😂🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Terrific birds, you wont find any near grouse moor areas unfortunately, place I've seen them the most is Menorca/Majorca, very abundant there. Seems to be a lot more in England than up here although Dingwall has a good population that the locals feed.
Was lucky enough to watch an otter whilst waiting for the Luing ferry a couple of weekends ago, lovely animal.
		
Click to expand...

there were, but some idiot poisoned most of them about 5 years ago, killed all but a few, starting to recover now, had one over the kings last week, not seen one over sneck in a while


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very much shock of the baby scan today

Twins.
		
Click to expand...

You're now to be known as pauljames87 plus 2, well done kiddo


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2020)

The simple daily pleasure of walking my two gorgeous dogs across the gorgeous English countryside. Their absolute joy at being outside and alive is very infectious...

Love 'em to bits


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2020)

Saw this today and it had me in tears of laughter:


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2020)

No Eastenders tonight!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No Eastenders tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Worse than that the Rovers Return will be closed


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2020)

Train Guy......... “have a campachoochoo on me col“😂😂😂😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Terrific birds, you wont find any near grouse moor areas unfortunately, place I've seen them the most is Menorca/Majorca, very abundant there. Seems to be a lot more in England than up here although Dingwall has a good population that the locals feed.
Was lucky enough to watch an otter whilst waiting for the Luing ferry a couple of weekends ago, lovely animal.
		
Click to expand...

We see them often on the Malvern Hills. Majestically circling with those forked shaped tails.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 20, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			We see them often on the Malvern Hills. Majestically circling with those forked shaped tails.
		
Click to expand...

Nice part of the world.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Nice part of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a  nice area, just too far from the sea 😉


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241356062206365696


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2020)

A very welcome good news story...

Good luck Michael Fatialofa 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/51988979


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 22, 2020)

What made me smile, yesterday, was watching some old Fools 'n Horses on Gold... Great comedy but, the funniest part was the politically correct fuzzing out of the tittie calendar (in the flat)...

Also, making me smile 😃 is... Political threads saying Boris this, Boris that... When, in truth, it's DomCum this, DomCum that 😁😉✌...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 22, 2020)

Lad rocked up this morning... Having deposited some goodies on the doormat he rang the bell and retreated back down the path... When herself went to the door he held up some signs, with help from grandsons, wishing herself Happy Mother's day...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2020)

The sun is out,the garden summer seats and cushions are out, I'm out cutting the front lawn. Just heard that mats are no longer required at the course , pity I'm stuck at home


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2020)

M&S double chocolate muffins.
Just had four and there's another four looking right at me.
Now that's a conundrum!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			M&S double chocolate muffins.
Just had four and there's another four looking right at me.
Now that's a conundrum!
		
Click to expand...

I much prefer the M&S Blueberry muffins, superb.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Honestly,  down here there are so many that, unless there's a flock, you almost dont notice them...
The breeding and release program that happened years ago about 15 miles down the road has been such a success.
Councils are having to tell people not to feed them - theres almost too many...
		
Click to expand...

Loads around the M40 just past High Wycombe heading north...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Loads around the M40 just past High Wycombe heading north...
		
Click to expand...

That's where the release happened 25 odd years ago at Chinnor - about 2 miles off the M40
They've spread dramatically


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

With not much else to go out and do, this might be the first time in my life I ever actually enjoy cutting the grass. Probably not though. 

Edit: Nope, I was wrong.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2020)

*Cake. CAKE!*

HID has had a baking day... warm Victoria sponge. A coffee cake AND two of my savoury favourites, cheese and onion pie and corn beef and potato pie. I will look like a shed by the end of the lockdown. The 2.5st I lost in the last 2 years will return.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



*Cake. CAKE!*

HID has had a baking day... warm Victoria sponge. A coffee cake AND two of my savoury favourites, cheese and onion pie and corn beef and potato pie. I will look like a shed by the end of the lockdown. The 2.5st I lost in the last 2 years will return.
		
Click to expand...

Green with envy here... Dieting presently and not sure what I am missing most cake 🎂 or  beer🍺...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Green with envy here... Dieting presently and not sure what I am missing most cake 🎂 or  beer🍺...
		
Click to expand...

Got loads of beer in if you want to pop over... running low on brandy though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Got loads of beer in if you want to pop over... running low on brandy though.
		
Click to expand...

A generous offer thank you! Sadly, due to pressing issues, I am unable to take you up on your offer presently...

Hope you are able to replenish your stock of Brandy asap👍...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

So many people donating shopping at the trust to be distributed to the staff struggling to get to shops or get necessities


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Got loads of beer in if you want to pop over... running low on brandy though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			M&S double chocolate muffins.
Just had four and there's another four looking right at me.
Now that's a conundrum!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much all of M&S feed is sensational


----------



## DaveR (Mar 24, 2020)

Day 2 of lockdown, we're still talking


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2020)

Managed to get some chicken from Morissons for a curry


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2020)

Having cleaned my wife's car, I have found out it is white.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Managed to book in a service and mot for Mrs Imurg's limo on Thursday 
NHS key staff so needs reliable wheels...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 24, 2020)

Working being totally understanding and supporting me in taking time off until my partner is finished with chemo.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 24, 2020)

Watching the dog and the boy play together in the garden.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

Going out for a long walk in the sun and everyone I saw said hello.   Almost a new wave of appreciation for others in these difficult days.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Going out for a long walk in the sun and everyone I saw said hello.   Almost a new wave of appreciation for others in these difficult days.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they did so from over 2 metres away.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Seeing the Space station flying over a couple of minutes ago. 
Got the binoculars on it and it was as clear as day...until the curve of the Earth cut out the sunlight and it disappeared 
Flat earth eh..?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2020)

Used my allowance today to go on a 20m bike ride - in shorts! So got my daily exercise and vitamin D quota. Bit chilly on the head so a buff under my helmet next time. Best part was a red kite swooping low (I was looking a bit tired) and joining me for a few precious seconds...awesome.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2020)

Just seen this.
At last, something that made me laugh!


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

This ones as good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Watching the Spanish citizens give a round of applause from their homes to all the medical staff


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 25, 2020)

not sure if this gladdens the heart, or makes me nervous. But first night for Sophia in her own room....wish us luck!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

while out on my walk with Rup yesterday i cut back across the old part of Torvean, the part they are planning on using as te practice ground. 

a strange noise coming from one of the big oaks in the middle of it... a woodpecker, couldn't see it but it was pecking away, then spotted it, the black and white type, never seen one of those before TBH seen one of the green ones, tried to film it on my phone but too well camouflaged. looked it up when i got back A Great Spotted Woodpecker, as i was leaving heard another one in one of the other trees's. walked across here a lot and never heard them before or seen them.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			while out on my walk with Rup yesterday i cut back across the old part of Torvean, the part they are planning on using as te practice ground.

a strange noise coming from one of the big oaks in the middle of it... a woodpecker, couldn't see it but it was pecking away, then spotted it, the black and white type, never seen one of those before TBH seen one of the green ones, tried to film it on my phone but too well camouflaged. looked it up when i got back A Great Spotted Woodpecker, as i was leaving heard another one in one of the other trees's. walked across here a lot and never heard them before or seen them.
		
Click to expand...

We have two in a tree just outside our house - happy hardworking noisy beggars!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			We have two in a tree just outside our house - happy hardworking noisy beggars!
		
Click to expand...

its a funny noise though isn't it nothing like woody woodpecker


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 26, 2020)

The value of the few shares that I have slowly creeping upwards.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its a funny noise though isn't it nothing like woody woodpecker

Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Talking of birds, I got sent this this morning.
It's just funny, especially towards the end ................................... enjoy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2020)

Day 3 and my first little low moment...so sat out in the garden with the dogs and it was gorgeous. Daisy sat next to me and we had a sunny snuggle 

I then brought my weights bench and weights into the garden and worked out under the bluest sky.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			while out on my walk with Rup yesterday i cut back across the old part of Torvean, the part they are planning on using as te practice ground.

a strange noise coming from one of the big oaks in the middle of it... a woodpecker, couldn't see it but it was pecking away, then spotted it, the black and white type, never seen one of those before TBH seen one of the green ones, tried to film it on my phone but too well camouflaged. looked it up when i got back A Great Spotted Woodpecker, as i was leaving heard another one in one of the other trees's. walked across here a lot and never heard them before or seen them.
		
Click to expand...

We had one Woody and her chick feeding on our feeders last year........swoop from our resident sparrow hawk and chick no more.

Yesterday went on our daily walk up the hill to see the new lambs.
One had a broken leg type injury and the local crows were trying for her eyes.
Nature in the raw on my doorstep.

On reflection 'things that gladen the heart' was probably an inappropriate place for the above posts


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2020)

Max Whitlock


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Martin Lewis.
He just keeps things so plain and simple.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 26, 2020)

Being outside with all the neighbours clapping the NHS and carers, was lovely. Got so emotional we all gave each other a nice hug.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 29493
not sure if this gladdens the heart, or makes me nervous. But first night for Sophia in her own room....wish us luck!
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous, and good luck but she needs a pair of mittens or she'll scratch her face.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

I started singing in the garden ‘if you all hate Tottenham clap your hands’ and the whole street joined in 😜👍👍


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Fundy ......................... a true gent, thankyou mate.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Gorgeous, and good luck but she needs a pair of mittens or she'll scratch her face.

Click to expand...

We are keeping on top of her nails, so the face scratching isn’t currently an issue. Feels like a full time job though with the scissors and file. I think this is partly for the wife’s chest though when she is feeding.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			We are keeping on top of her nails, so the face scratching isn’t currently an issue. Feels like a full time job though with the scissors and file. I think this is partly for the wife’s chest though when she is feeding.
		
Click to expand...

Wait till the teeth start coming through


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 27, 2020)

It's been nearly a half century since we've had babies about, but we have had puppies.  When Molly had her milk teeth, she gnawed on me and had me bleeding every day. Because they're only held on by skin and not bone, a pup's baby teeth are as sharp as razors.
 Now that her teeth are strong enough to remove my hand altogether, she's a lot less dangerous.


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2020)

Celeste Barber


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

The local butchers has taken a bit of a hammering this last week or some, it's blummin delicious his stuff so we'll be using him quite a lot when this thing is over.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242816478849662985
🤯


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2020)

My new digital thermometer arrived today, seemingly can be used in any orifice, the wife says under the tongue for her, I wont tell her where I'm using mine . 
Only joking


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243539675031232519
Sheer class by Andrew Cotter.





Also one of our local primary schools have fun with a link up


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2020)

Dr Katherine Henderson, President of the Royal College of Emergency Medicine. If you get the chance to watch her interview on Andrew Marr this morning you'll see why. Every line of emotive, negative and critical questioning (typical BBC) was met with calm reassurance and quashed all his hopes of some drama.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2020)

...................... and here's another to lighten the mood.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2020)

How quickly today has gone - relatively. I'm thinking losing an hour is a good thing at the moment - David feels it justifies his tardiness in the mornings by staying longer in bed!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh Dear......…..this really did make me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
Police stopped a Coventry man on the motorway. 
He was making a 224 mile journey to pick up some windows off EBay for £15.
He could not fit the windows and his wife into the car so the wife was travelling back in the boot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh Dear......…..this really did make me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
Police stopped a Coventry man on the motorway.
He was making a 224 mile journey to pick up some windows off EBay for £15.
He could not fit the windows and his wife into the car so the wife was travelling back in the boot.

Click to expand...


😁😁😁

Last night the Hot water Comedy Club in town decided to stream "as live" a show from a couple of weeks ago on youtube at 8pm.

Somebody rang the OB saying the club was open and they turned up with a van, car and 12 officers to empty the club, only the said club was closed 😁😁

I hope the grass,sorry the informer, was charged with wasting police time.😁


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2020)

Found the foot pump adaptors buried in the garage so I now have an inflated exercise ball.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2020)

Jack Grealish 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Jack Grealish 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Drink driving is hilarious.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2020)

Here we go, fun sponge alert 👀


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Here we go, fun sponge alert 👀
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll be alone on this one thinking it’s funny that a footballer flaunted the isolation rules to drink drive and smashed up some cars, if it’s true.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 30, 2020)

Social distancing is lax in Casa Bergamo - this is actually how it is for me most nights!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 30, 2020)

Spoke to a copper today whilst out for my now daily walk.  He was saying how much more friendly people seem to be towards him and his colleagues in these difficult days.   He did laugh when I said I'd make up for it by telling him to sod off then        And people you see walking around do say hello more albeit from a distance.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Breaking news,  Dyslexic man self sellotapes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Dr Katherine Henderson, President of the Royal College of Emergency Medicine. If you get the chance to watch her interview on Andrew Marr this morning you'll see why. Every line of emotive, negative and critical questioning (typical BBC) was met with calm reassurance and quashed all his hopes of some drama.
		
Click to expand...

You know what?  I want Marr to ask the difficult questions and make the critical observations - because in the UK there are many with these questions, many with these observations...but there are only a very few who are able to ask those questions to those who, frankly, have our lives in their hands.

There are many who want to hear the politicians and experts answering clearly, authentically and without obfuscation or diversion - because when they do they enable us to maintain our confidence in them.  And we want them to be able to answer in this way - they NEED to be able to answer in this way.  They need to be pressed.  Top Marks to the BBC - top marks to Marr from me.

Unfortunately recently we have the government putting up ministers the likes of Robert Jenrick, Alok Sharma and Michael Gove for the daily briefings.  They tell us little or nothing - they simply repeat the precautions message that we all know - usually not answering the difficult part of any question asked by a journalist by video link - with follow-up - whilst pushing a line that UK is Leading in the fight.  I frankly don't care that we might be leading in the fight...I just want us to be an integral _part _of the fight - working jointly with as many as possible against coronavirus.  These ministers are unfortunately in the main a waste of space in the briefings - everything we learn from the briefings we learn from the experts.

Bring back Rishi Sunak - at least he had the ring of authenticity and was on top of his brief - and seemed able to answer the difficult questions without having to stick to someone else's scripted line.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can we move this discussion out of Things that gladden the heart, please.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2020)

Will always be her seat


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 30, 2020)

It's raining. Not usually something to gladden the heart, but it is now when it means morons won't be hanging around having BBQs.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Can we move this discussion out of Things that gladden the heart, please.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not discussing it - it gladdened my heart and I find it irritating when people question my heart being gladdened


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

My club is running a virtual 18 hole comp this weekend, £2 to enter book via HDID, half the entry money is divided between the 1st 4. 
Other half will be donated to  the NHS.
The computer will randomly select your score at each hole and deduct your handicap [ basically a raffle ].
 Hopefully I wont go up point one this time  or get held up by some old codgers


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not discussing it - it gladdened my heart and I find it irritating when people question my heart being gladdened 

Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			I'm not discussing it - it gladdened my heart and I find it irritating when people question my heart being gladdened 

Click to expand...

I was thinking more SILH, Hugh . I wouldn't like to irritate you Amanda, light of my life , oops that was Don Williams lol


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2020)

The sound of bees in the fields. Due to the rain we had last week the countryside around us is alive with colour, and the bees are loving it. There was little breeze today, and the noise of the bees was a lovely whisper in the background.

A decent book, some music now and then and a large glass of wine... no doubt there are better ways to spend the afternoon but it was well up there.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The sound of bees in the fields. Due to the rain we had last week the countryside around us is alive with colour, and the bees are loving it. There was little breeze today, and the noise of the bees was a lovely whisper in the background.

A decent book, some music now and then and a large glass of wine... no doubt there are better ways to spend the afternoon but it was well up there.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky,  mine Fuhrer has decided that she wanted a deep clean of all nook and crannies.
Including under couches, beds, tables, chairs, units, wardrobes, even under me .
Good news that's me finished housework for the day, dinner ate and it's still quite nice outside, so a large brandy and a Don Julian No 1 are awaiting.
Take care xx


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 30, 2020)

Just this


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 30, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 29555
Just this
		
Click to expand...

Whats he called - _Graffy,_ _Jaffy _..?

BTW I won't tell you again - pick up your clothes !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

First hedgehog of the year in the garden tonight


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Whats he called - _Graffy,_ _Jaffy _..?

BTW I won't tell you again - pick up your clothes !!
		
Click to expand...

Roll your neck in IO,  it's the beautiful Sophie, x


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 30, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Whats he called - _Graffy,_ _Jaffy _..?

BTW I won't tell you again - pick up your clothes !!
		
Click to expand...

The giraffe is called Jeremy.

They are my wifes clothes, you can tell her to pick them up if you want, but be warned she will hunt you down


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Roll your neck in IO,  it's the beautiful Sophie, x
		
Click to expand...

Sophia


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 30, 2020)

.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

A gathering of bluetits around our planters on the patio... Not sure if they were feeding or gathering moss for nest building... Put a smile on our faces for sure...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

The Les Mis lockdown video... Absolutely brilliant 👍😁...

Sorry, but my total lack of IT means I can't do a link...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2020)

Switched the water on in the garden and started pruning and spring tidy up. Another beautiful day here, the glass is nearly off the high scale.
Lady Doon is soooooo pinicitey when it comes to pruning and is always on my case......somehow she managed to make a complete horlicks of one shrub and I had to come in and rescue it.
She is definitely NOT trimming my hair tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Sophia 

Click to expand...

My apologies and xx to Sophia .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun going down on the North East coast this evening.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sun going down on the North East coast this evening.
View attachment 29585

Click to expand...

Hopefully viewed from your window


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 31, 2020)

I shared this elsewhere recently 
This is Bergamo - with a recent song tribute to the tremendous loss here by a well known local singer - you can get a better idea of the city


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Hopefully viewed from your window

Click to expand...

Taken by a mate, only been out once in 10 days. Don’t want a criminal record.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sun going down on the North East coast this evening.
View attachment 29585

Click to expand...

Stunning.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sun going down on the North East coast this evening.
View attachment 29585

Click to expand...

Interesting view angle as the sun sets in the west.
Around mid-summer the sun sets on the Forth Bridges on the East Lothian coast, can be stunning at times.


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 29555
Just this
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be posted again.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2020)

richart said:



			Needs to be posted again.

Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sun going down on the North East coast this evening.
View attachment 29585

Click to expand...

Where is it taken mate?
Awful pedantic comment, but is it not sunrise? 😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 1, 2020)

Bit of a tough day yesterday... Took a one day only fall from the wagon (for good reason)... 

Got on the scales, this morning, pleased to see I am now just shy of 15Kgs in total weight loss... Could've been better, had I been better behaved, but not unhappy with where I am at...

Onward and downward... Hopefully!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Where is it taken mate?
Awful pedantic comment, but is it not sunrise? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Taken by Tommy yesterday evening, according to her post, but yes that makes sense as it rises over the east. Somebody possibly telling porkies.


----------



## chellie (Apr 1, 2020)

<iframe width="644" height="362" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2020)

chellie said:



			<iframe width="644" height="362" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
		
Click to expand...

Saw this...so cool....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2020)

Melton Mowbray pork pies with Branston pickle. Picked some up when I did the shopping on Tuesday.

New friends; been doing a bit of voluntary work this week and have met some lovely Spanish people - obviously socially distanced. Like the vast majority of Spanish people they just love to love you, especially if you're making an effort.

Richart's playlist; not heard Barclay James Harvest for over 30 years... keep 'em coming Rich.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Melton Mowbray pork pies with Branston pickle. Picked some up when I did the shopping on Tuesday.

New friends; been doing a bit of voluntary work this week and have met some lovely Spanish people - obviously socially distanced. Like the vast majority of Spanish people they just love to love you, especially if you're making an effort.

Richart's playlist; not heard Barclay James Harvest for over 30 years... keep 'em coming Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Certain irony that you can get a Melton pie in Spain but I cannot get one in bloody Melton. Pie shop is shut for the foreseeable which is a pity as it is only over the road from my office.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Certain irony that you can get a Melton pie in Spain but I cannot get one in bloody Melton. Pie shop is shut for the foreseeable which is a pity as it is only over the road from my office.
		
Click to expand...

I could text you a picture of a half eaten one if you wish...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I could text you a picture of a half eaten one if you wish...

Click to expand...

That's ok, have plan B as can get a fresh made one from the pork butcher in Grantham on Saturday


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 1, 2020)

I found this video quite funny -  from about 100 miles from home (we have quite a few living nearby - hope they are as well behaved)
wild boars out for a stroll


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

Home made apple and blackberry crumble for dessert. Apples were last years crop from the golf course and the blackberries had come from the in-laws


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2020)

starting to plan wedding and picking the songs. lets just say it will be different


----------



## DRW (Apr 2, 2020)

Playing table tennis with the wife, is a little uneven and non challenging for me, just normally playing round with spins and flights.

Last night, decided to play left handed against her right hand(used to do tennis the same but never tried table tennis before left handed),  cue three great games and me losing all three 21-7, 21-13 and 21-11.

Find myself actually looking forward to tonight games, as the competitive balance has returned and gives me something to learn and work on.

Bring on the game tonight, happy days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Mrs. BiM, my new co-worker, has been sent a video on Mindfulness by her boss, and has just played it in the "office"

She has been gladdened so much by my reaction to this utter pile of  that she is currently crying whilst convulsed with laughter.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 2, 2020)

1. Just been invited to attend & speak at a conference in Tokyo in November 

I'm no longer academically active - My last speaking event was 9 years ago - so they must be stuck
2. Even more bizarre - Just been asked to review an EC Grant

I did this about 2 years ago - in a niche area I do have some knowledge of (with publications and having performed many peer reviews of others work)
This current one is about Mosquitoes - I have never written about mosquitoes
If the ridiculous invitations continue to escalate at this rate  -  I think next month I may be nominated for a Nobel prize


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			1. Just been invited to attend & speak at a conference in Tokyo in November 

I'm no longer academically active - My last speaking event was 9 years ago - so they must be stuck
2. Even more bizarre - Just been asked to review an EC Grant

I did this about 2 years ago - in a niche area I do have some knowledge of (with publications and having performed many peer reviews of others work)
This current one is about Mosquitoes - I have never written about mosquitoes
If the ridiculous invitations continue to escalate at this rate  -  I think next month I may be nominated for a Nobel prize
		
Click to expand...

My PP's son is just back from Japan [ a snow board instructor '] his only Japanese is,  u Ahso.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

A few of our local High Schools are making protective face wear for essential services.
 Not sure but I would think its the plastic Perspex see through type.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm having a good day,  while clearing out some stuff I came across this old band video with me on bass.
Sounds better with ear phones, even better with ear plugs  ., hope this works.

Oops upload file is too large for server to process, so much for having a good day .
Anyone know how to downsize a mp4 video approx. 3 minutes. ?


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

Post on the local FB group

"Bit of a weird one, but is anyone waiting for a delivery of fish, chips and mushy peas x2? In the Mudeford area. Just had a delivery guy leave this on my doorstep and drove off before I could tell him of his mistake!"

Pretty sure he'd have kept quiet if it wasnt for the mushy peas 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm having a good day,  while clearing out some stuff I came across this old band video with me on bass.
Sounds better with ear phones, even better with ear plugs  ., hope this works.

Oops upload file is too large for server to process, so much for having a good day .
Anyone know how to downsize a mp4 video approx. 3 minutes. ?
		
Click to expand...

You could edit the video - cut out some of the non-essential footage such as....the bass guitarist ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			You could edit the video - cut out some of the non-essential footage such as....the bass guitarist ? 

Click to expand...

That would be missing out my bit  , voi Suina, the only Italian I knew was  from singing Dean Martins Buona Sera, and some  Pizza some dishes. so Buona sera you swine . I can never remember the difference between chicken and penis is it poilio or poila ? lol.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			That would be missing out my bit  , voi Suina, the only Italian I knew was  from singing Dean Martins Buona Sera, and some Pizza dishes. so Buona sera you swine . lol
		
Click to expand...

arrivederci amico mio


----------



## User62651 (Apr 2, 2020)

BBC using the Alan Partridge James Bondathon footage as a public information message on the merits of making schedules to add some structure to your day under lockdown, inspired and funny.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 2, 2020)

Final bits for new job completed today. Start on Monday but due to Covid19 I'll be working from home  on full pay doing nothing but planning work so about 2hrs a day and according to the guys in charge I'll be working from home until at least Mid June as the MOD site is fully locked down until then with no plans to open up before then. Laptop arrives tomorrow with all secure connection, all I have to do is check in each morning at 8am to state I've no symptoms and crack on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

I despised him as a player for obvious reasons but Gary Neville has got this spot on.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245768606530654208


----------



## pendodave (Apr 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I despised him as a player for obvious reasons but Gary Neville has got this spot on.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245768606530654208

Click to expand...

Agreed.
Apologies if it's covered elsewhere, but I can't understand why footballers get singled out for this.
If all the money launderers, bankers, lawyers and hedgies etc were being asked to take a pay cut, then fair enough. But they're not, that I've noticed....


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Agreed.
Apologies if it's covered elsewhere, but I can't understand why footballers get singled out for this.
If all the money launderers, bankers, lawyers and hedgies etc were being asked to take a pay cut, then fair enough. But they're not, that I've noticed....
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 

Shouldn't he, as health secretary,  be concentrating on creating a strategy to help us get out of the mess we're in,  instead of calling out highly paid professional sportsmen?

Disgraceful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Agreed.
Apologies if it's covered elsewhere, but I can't understand why footballers get singled out for this.
If all the money launderers, bankers, lawyers and hedgies etc were being asked to take a pay cut, then fair enough. But they're not, that I've noticed....
		
Click to expand...

It’s always footballers. 
Apparently a scientist  said Ronaldo & Messi get paid X amount,ask them to find a cure.
Wtf??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2020)

Andy Murray's brother in isolation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245362029910605825


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A few of our local High Schools are making protective face wear for essential services.
 Not sure but I would think its the plastic Perspex see through type.
		
Click to expand...

Was a bit on the telly, yesterday, showing a local school, to here, using their 3D printers to manufacture a simple clearview visor... Every little bit helps 👍...


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I despised him as a player for obvious reasons but Gary Neville has got this spot on.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245768606530654208

Click to expand...

Footballers are rich, football club owners are WEALTHY, going after wrong people to help.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

A letter from our mortgage company advising us that our interest rate has gone down.
We're going to be saving 72p a month.....
In 115k years we'll be millionaires....


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2020)

In some way a bit sad but the happier memories overshadowed the sadder ones... On my walk, today, made my way through the woods to Haste Hill... When there, made my way to the third tee and raised a virtual glass to a good friend taken at too far an early age... Twenty-five years on still many happy memories of playing at HH... The third hole being an important part of those memories... My old mate hated that tee shot with affliction... Didn't help that, as soon as leaving the second green, his friendly PP's would start getting into his head casting doubt on his ability to get his ball beyond the two trees that flanked the fairway some 75ish yards out... Happy happy days... RIP old friend...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Our local chippy has reopened, pay in advance by card or contactless, pick up or home delivery
.A special fish supper ordered freshly made at 5pm


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2020)

My Mrs managed our middle distance village walk [2.5 miles and a bit hilly] for the first time since her illness 3 years ago.
She walks fine but just not a great fan of hills.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2020)

As some will know. The missus was finally made redundant in February. She started Almost straight away at Nando’s But with the current situation furlough has become the route that most companies are taking leaving her (we believed) in no mans land. Found out today that the company will be keeping her on. When the discussion turned to pay she told them that she’d only accept 80% as that’s what everyone else is on. 

They agreed that the money saved will go into the store staff fund so as to be spend on a good old fashioned drinking sesh once they’re all allowed to socialise.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

Biffy Clyro's Simon Neil doing a solo gig on Facebook live at the mo.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2020)

Earlier in the week you may remember I said the local woods had closed the car park.
I went down on my bike on Wednesday, there were 4 police on horse back patrolling the area, not a car in sight.
Went down yesterday, no police and around 6 or 7 cars parked in the passing places and some small service roads.
Went down today, no police and again more cars parked in the same places, I noticed a group of lads in two vans getting their mountain bikes ready.
Came back after my loop and the cops were there writing them all tickets.
I almost got off my bike and applauded them 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2020)

Having my own forum stalker.

Hopefully LP will be back soon to distract him.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Having my own forum stalker.

Hopefully LP will be back soon to distract him.

Click to expand...

Let’s hope not 🤞


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

12 of the finest (unintentional) double-entendres ever aired on TV and Radio 😳

1. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator – 
 'This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother.'

2. New Zealand Rugby Commentator – 
'Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Daryl Gibson comes inside of him.'

3. Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator – 
'And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria .. I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing!'

4. Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977 – 
'Ah, isn't that nice.. The wife of the Cambridge President is kissing the Cox of the Oxford crew..'

5. US PGA Commentator – 
'One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them ........
Oh my god !! What have I just said??'

6. Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said: 
'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'

7. A female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked, 
'So Bob, where's that eight inches you promised me last night?' 
Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too, because they were laughing so hard!

8. Steve Ryder covering the US Masters: 
'Ballesteros felt much better today after a 69 yesterday.'

9. Clair Frisby talking about a jumbo hot dog on Look North said: 
'There's nothing like a big hot sausage inside you on a cold night like this. '

10 Mike Hallett discussing missed snooker shots on Sky Sports: 
'Stephen Hendry jumps on Steve Davis's misses every chance he gets.'

11. Michael Buerk on watching Philippa Forrester cuddle up to a male astronomer for warmth during BBC1's UK eclipse coverage remarked: 
'They seem cold out there, they're rubbing each other and he's only come in his shorts.'

12. Ken Brown commentating on golfer Nick Faldo and his caddie Fanny Sunneson lining-up shots at the Scottish Open: 
'Some weeks Nick likes to use Fanny, other weeks he prefers to do it by himself.'


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 4, 2020)

"The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey"


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

Botham "couldn't quite get his leg over"..


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			12 of the finest (unintentional) double-entendres ever aired on TV and Radio 😳

1. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator –
'This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother.'

2. New Zealand Rugby Commentator –
'Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Daryl Gibson comes inside of him.'

3. Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator –
'And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria .. I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing!'

4. Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977 –
'Ah, isn't that nice.. The wife of the Cambridge President is kissing the Cox of the Oxford crew..'

5. US PGA Commentator –
'One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them ........
Oh my god !! What have I just said??'

6. Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said:
'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'

7. A female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked,
'So Bob, where's that eight inches you promised me last night?'
Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too, because they were laughing so hard!

8. Steve Ryder covering the US Masters:
'Ballesteros felt much better today after a 69 yesterday.'

9. Clair Frisby talking about a jumbo hot dog on Look North said:
'There's nothing like a big hot sausage inside you on a cold night like this. '

10 Mike Hallett discussing missed snooker shots on Sky Sports:
'Stephen Hendry jumps on Steve Davis's misses every chance he gets.'

11. Michael Buerk on watching Philippa Forrester cuddle up to a male astronomer for warmth during BBC1's UK eclipse coverage remarked:
'They seem cold out there, they're rubbing each other and he's only come in his shorts.'

12. Ken Brown commentating on golfer Nick Faldo and his caddie Fanny Sunneson lining-up shots at the Scottish Open:
'Some weeks Nick likes to use Fanny, other weeks he prefers to do it by himself.'
		
Click to expand...


These have truly brightened up my afternoon...
Thank you for posting


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			These have truly brightened up my afternoon...
Thank you for posting 

Click to expand...

If you type innuendo bingo into youtube You’ll have hours of fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2020)

For those seeking a bit of culture other than Mrs Brown's Boys 

Runrig Farewell Concert
Stirling Castle 
U Tube
7pm


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

(Cuban runner) Jauntorena opens his legs and shows his class. David Coleman.


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			Let’s hope not 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so, I kinda miss him.
We had disagreements for sure, but I think we also had some reasoned debates.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Botham "couldn't quite get his leg over"..

Click to expand...

I was there. We heard all the laughing but didn’t realise it was Aggers and Johnners commentary that was causing it.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

richart said:



			I was there. We heard all the laughing but didn’t realise it was Aggers and Johnners commentary that was causing it.
		
Click to expand...

I was driving down the outside lane of the M5 - nearly crashed.......


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I was driving down the outside lane of the M5 - nearly crashed.......
		
Click to expand...

Heard it again recently and it is still just as funny.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

richart said:



			Heard it again recently and it is still just as funny.
		
Click to expand...

That and Barry Davies " where were the Germans, and quite frankly who cares" are my 2 favourites that I've heard live....


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That and Barry Davies " where were the Germans, and quite frankly who cares" are my 2 favourites that I've heard live....
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites was Cliff Morgan commentating on Gareth Edwards try for Ba Ba’s against All Blacks. Stunning try matched by the commentary. Always like Bill McClaren, and his ‘singing in the streets’commentary’s.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That and Barry Davies " where were the Germans, and quite frankly who cares" are my 2 favourites that I've heard live....
		
Click to expand...

 I think I might have added an f word before cares !!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2020)

richart said:



			(Cuban runner) Jauntorena opens his legs and shows his class. David Coleman.
		
Click to expand...

Have the Colemansballs book around somewhere... Absolutely brilliant...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That and Barry Davies " where were the Germans, and quite frankly who cares" are my 2 favourites that I've heard live....
		
Click to expand...

My all time favourite


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 5, 2020)

Lawn stripes on my garden. Sad but true.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

Not having the news on, and sitting out in the sun reading a good book on my kindle. Lovely jubilee.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2020)

My boy took his first steps today, stuck on an oil rig but wife recorded it 😀


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

My temperature staying at a healthy 36.5 which is exactly half my age


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

Having re-roofed my shed I'm now having a BBQ with Mrs Slime and a nice cold beer.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 5, 2020)

Finding a decent Malbec in Aldi for £6.....or was it Lidl?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

After discovering today my Karcher pressure washer was leaking when I tried to clean the patio. 1st decent day we've had.
 I looked on line for some advice or a fix.
Some of the videos are quite funny with  handymen trying to show you what to do, with springs, ball bearings, screws, parts flying about everywhere, I've been there  lol
But now I know what not to do, but I think I can fix it, no video though


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			Having re-roofed my shed I'm now having a BBQ with Mrs Slime and a nice cold beer.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you haven't felt better for ages


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			Finding a decent Malbec in Aldi for £6.....or was it Lidl?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, I gifted Rosecott [ Jim ] a bottle of Aldi's Malbec a few years ago at Forrest Pines, he said he enjoyed it, nearly as much as he enjoyed my Remy Martin


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

The Magnificent Seven is on ITV4 at nine o’clock.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 5, 2020)

richart said:



			The Magnificent Seven is on ITV4 at nine o’clock.

Click to expand...

The old one or new one?


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

Just spotted it is not the original. Aaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhh.

My original post needs to go in the random irritations thread.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 5, 2020)

richart said:



			Just spotted it is not the original. Aaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhh.

My original post needs to go in the random irritations thread.

Click to expand...

The new one is supposed to be ok?  Chris Pratt? You may like it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2020)

We had a great time last night, the clever guy in our usual 4 ball set up a video party quiz night for the 4 of us along with the wives.
Sitting in your own house having a few drinks , laughs with friends you haven't seen for a couple of weeks.
 I think there was a fair bit of cheating going on by some lol


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We had a great time last night, the clever guy in our usual 4 ball set up a video party quiz night for the 4 of us along with the wives.
Sitting in your own house having a few drinks , laughs with friends you haven't seen for a couple of weeks.
I think there was a fair bit of cheating going on by some lol
		
Click to expand...

You should have a chat with old Boomer and show him how it's done


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2020)

If only I could lol, it was our young PP who is a TV repairman and pretty good with this type of thing, it was  really good fun.
When one of the guys coughed and he was isolated in a screen far away lol.
I was all suited up with a face mask, rubber gloves, industrial safety glasses, and a bottle of Remy in case of emergencies 
I hope the bin man is wearing earplugs when he empties our glass recycle bin after about 3 weeks isolation


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cycled through a quiet London today, and picked up my new watch. Went past Westminster, Trafalgar Square, Buck House, Horse Guards, the Mall, etc. Popped by Covent Garden, all not empty, but a but quiet.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Cycled through a quiet London today, and picked up my new watch. Went past Westminster, Trafalgar Square, Buck House, Horse Guards, the Mall, etc. Popped by Covent Garden, all not empty, but a but quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Watchfinder🤔


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Cycled through a quiet London today, and picked up my new watch. Went past Westminster, Trafalgar Square, Buck House, Horse Guards, the Mall, etc. Popped by Covent Garden, all not empty, but a but quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you made the effort, to look the part, and donned some green lycra 😉...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Hope you made the effort, to look the part, and donned some green lycra 😉...
		
Click to expand...

Nah, shorts and tee shirt. 

And not Watch finder either. Not at their prices.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2020)

Me and the boys won a Watford FC quiz last night. Prize was a WFC luggage strap


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Me and the boys won a Watford FC quiz last night. Prize was a WFC luggage strap 

Click to expand...

You can use on your trip to the Championship.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have an aged PS3, my 7 yr old boy loves mine craft (don’t ask I dunno why!) but today I popped TW 08tour in (golf) and he was hooked ... got you little buddy 😎👍


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, this is making me smile 😃... It's thin club morning for herself... Normally, it's a case of pulling on a pair of leggings and whichever tee shirt is top of the pile... Now it's all online she is slowly working her way through all the tops she has in a bid to find the one she looks best in on camera...


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, this is making me smile 😃... It's thin club morning for herself... Normally, it's a case of pulling on a pair of leggings and whichever tee shirt is top of the pile... Now it's all online *she is slowly working her way through all the tops she has in a bid to find the one she looks best in on camera*...
		
Click to expand...

Pretend that you'll post the pics on here and tell her we'll decide.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 7, 2020)

My daughter came downstairs yesterday to see her two kids [14 and 10] engrossed in their school projects.
She did not have the heart to tell them it was the Easter Holidays.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I have an aged PS3, my 7 yr old boy loves mine craft (don’t ask I dunno why!) but today I popped TW 08tour in (golf) and he was hooked ... got you little buddy 😎👍
		
Click to expand...

Should be a random irritation but it miffs me that none of the TW golf games are backwards compatible.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Should be a random irritation but it miffs me that none of the TW golf games are backwards compatible.
		
Click to expand...

i only have them on different formats .. unfortunately the wii has been given away, and the iPad has been killed by Apple.
The PS3 can no longer go online either. 
But I will milk this good and properly by taking his picture so we can make him into a golfer


----------



## DaveR (Apr 7, 2020)

One positive for me from Covid19 and working from home is it has helped me rediscover my love of Crunchy Nut flakes


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			i only have them on different formats .. unfortunately the wii has been given away, and the iPad has been killed by Apple.
The PS3 can no longer go online either.
But I will milk this good and properly by taking his picture so we can make him into a golfer
		
Click to expand...

I've just remembered, I have a wii stashed away in a cupboard, pretty sure I've got Tiger Woods golf for it 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I've just remembered, I have a wii stashed away in a cupboard, pretty sure I've got Tiger Woods golf for it 👌
		
Click to expand...

I was recently outbid on fleebay for a Wiifit .


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2020)

One year today...Wembley...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Botham "couldn't quite get his leg over"..

Click to expand...




richart said:



			I was there. We heard all the laughing but didn’t realise it was Aggers and Johnners commentary that was causing it.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I was driving down the outside lane of the M5 - nearly crashed.......
		
Click to expand...

If you want a job done properly, do it yourself


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Just spotted it is not the original. Aaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhh.

My original post needs to go in the random irritations thread.

Click to expand...




Leftitshort said:



			The new one is supposed to be ok?  Chris Pratt? You may like it?
		
Click to expand...

It's better than okay & may get watched again later


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, this is making me smile 😃... It's thin club morning for herself... Normally, it's a case of pulling on a pair of leggings and whichever tee shirt is top of the pile... Now it's all online she is slowly working her way through all the tops she has in a bid to find the one she looks best in on camera...
		
Click to expand...

🤯


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Cycled through a quiet London today, and picked up my new watch. Went past Westminster, Trafalgar Square, Buck House, Horse Guards, the Mall, etc. Popped by Covent Garden, all not empty, but a but quiet.
		
Click to expand...

What watch is it?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

The golf club has posted some pics of the course, it's looking in great condition.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The golf club has posted some pics of the course, it's looking in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
It's going to be like playing a new course by the time we get back out there


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The golf club has posted some pics of the course, it's looking in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

What about the Trophy Cabinet?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			What about the Trophy Cabinet? 

Click to expand...

Ooh Christ yes, I heard yesterday.
I've moved now anyway, Garesfield if you ever fancy a knock 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2020)

Don’t know if it’s the heart but Kelly Brook on bake off!😍😍😍

I always liked them built for comfort rather than speed.😜


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 8, 2020)

Spent some of yesterday evening outside stargazing and checking out the "supermoon"... Believe it is Venus we can see as the current brightest light in the sky...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247550853634052096


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t know if it’s the heart but Kelly Brook on bake off!😍😍😍

I always liked them built for comfort rather than speed.😜
		
Click to expand...

She was always my favourite when I was a youngster. Still looking great at 40.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 8, 2020)

The boy made his first birdie on TW 08 ... with his own character called Spider-Man.
We both are having to rebuild our skills up on the game, as in a skill less state they are generally rubbish !


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2020)

The Wii came out for the first time in years. I got bossed by my 12yr old on table tennis and basketball, but took him down on bowling. Embarrassingly lost at frisbee golf though


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't drink any more but saw this and made me laugh
Recommended 19th hole fridge for future meet-ups


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 8, 2020)

Did you see that the Aberdeen Polis had a quiet word with the four Aberdeen players training in a public park.
The policeman said that their passing and heading was so poor that there was little chance of then infringing social distancing rules.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

5 minutes ago hearing my daughter's voice on the phone with Mrs Hogie


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Introduced my parents to the joys Facetime today by being the first person to call them on their iPads. Was really nice to see their faces and have a lengthy chat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2020)

My dear colleague.. selling him short there he's a very good friend.. he is climbing the walls at home this week. We both too Easter off to spend with family 

He was sent shopping by his wife to get him out house .. called me and asked if I needed anything 

Blue milk for little lady and bread for us delivered to the door.. (left on door step and bell pressed back into his car) 

Had a 5 min chat from 5 metres away 

Sprayed down the stuff just to be safe lol but hey saves us a trip to shops... We good until next week now shop wise having been out Friday last for a shop.

One less person to have to brave the super markets 

Top man .. he always feels he owes me because I give him lift to work.. he lives 5 min drive lol it's not a hard ship lol


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 8, 2020)

Local Waitrose who if you ring the doorbell will let NHS staff in for shopping whilst rest of store is closed between 6pm and 8pm. Care staff workers and vulnerable, elderly have dedicated hour in the morning .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

We have pop up accommodation opposite the hospital for staff not wanting/able to get home after a shift. There are some vegetable wholesalers there tonight providing fresh fruit and veg FREE for staff to shop an take home after their shift


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Gardening in shorts and t-shirt today. It was lovely out there.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

chellie said:



			Gardening in shorts and t-shirt today. It was lovely out there.
		
Click to expand...

The Mrs just got a Facebook reminder from 8 years ago.....we were in North Wales building a snowman on Moel Famau....


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs just got a Facebook reminder from 8 years ago.....we were in North Wales building a snowman on Moel Famau....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			One of my colleagues has a new kitten. It is tiny and so cute and has become the star of our morning (video) standups.
		
Click to expand...

We need photos/video Karen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Not that so many here will feel as I do about today.  But I'll post a very personal thought of gratitude for Easter Sunday.

Today is Maundy Thursday - the day before Good Friday - and the day of the Last Supper before the Crucifixion when all seemed gloomy looking ahead...but in that time of fear and confusion Christ urged his disciples to_ 'Love one another as I have loved you'_.  And boy do we need to love one another as best we can in this dark time.

However the thing a Christian is grateful for is that I know that after the 'fear and confusion' of today and the coming 'darkness' of tomorrow, there was 'resurrection' 3 days later on Easter Sunday.  And in that resurrection I draw strength, hope and confidence for the recovery of the country once we are through this terribly dark time of Covid.

So even for those with no religious belief or faith, Easter can provide a moment for us all to pause, reflect, share our love for each other, and keep the flame of hope burning strongly.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not that so many here will feel as I do about today.  But I'll post a very personal thought of gratitude.

Today is Maundy Thursday - the day before Good Friday - and the day of the Last Supper before the Crucifixion when all seemed gloomy looking ahead...but in that time of fear and confusion Christ urged his disciples to_ 'Love one another as I have loved you'_.  And boy do we need to love one another as best we can in this dark time.

However the thing a Christian is grateful for is that I know that after the 'fear and confusion' of today and the coming 'darkness' of tomorrow, there was 'resurrection' 3 days later.  And in that resurrection I draw strength, hope and confidence for the recovery of the country once we are through this terribly dark time of Covid.

So even for those with no religious belief or faith, Easter can provide a moment for us all to pause, reflect, share our love for each other, and keep the flame of hope burning strongly.
		
Click to expand...

Easter for me personally is about eating chocolate and drinking beer. But they certainly gladden the heart as well.


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2020)

Walking around the garden, looking at the cherry and fruit trees in blossom and camellias/cowslips/rhoddies flowering and everything coming to life.

Spring is a wonderful time in the garden, what a special time of year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2020)

My other half is a teacher and the kids that have been going in during the lockdown have been making these PPE masks on a 3D printer. So far they have distributed 160 to 2 local hospitals and another 40 to the ambulance service (her 2 sons are both paramedics).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Well done Wimbledon (although I think I’d rather they were wrong)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabel...yout-after-taking-out-pandemic-insurance/amp/


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Forgotten how therapeutic using a pressure washer can be! Half the terrace done ✔ saving the other half for tomorrow... Not quite the same as going for a good early morning walk mind... Or, indeed, a dawn round of golf...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 10, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Spent some of yesterday evening outside stargazing and checking out the "supermoon"... *Believe it is Venus we can see as the current brightest light in the sky...*

Click to expand...



It is - but slowly coming out of its brightest phase


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The golf club has posted some pics of the course, it's looking in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

So did my club, I thought very sadistic of them


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			So did my club, I thought very sadistic of them 

Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2020)

Hot Cross Bun with lashings of butter for brekkie.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs just got a Facebook reminder from 8 years ago.....we were in North Wales building a snowman on Moel Famau....
		
Click to expand...

We had been away in Wales for my wife's birthday and all the roads were down to single track. Difficult to get about


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs just got a Facebook reminder from 8 years ago.....we were in North Wales building a snowman on Moel Famau....
		
Click to expand...

46 years ago I was doing my Duke of Edinburgh bronze trek over Moel Famau.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2020)

RMT Union guy Steve Henley suspended after refused to back down following he statement that he would celebrate if Boris Johnson passed away


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not that so many here will feel as I do about today.  But I'll post a very personal thought of gratitude for Easter Sunday.

Today is Maundy Thursday - the day before Good Friday - and the day of the Last Supper before the Crucifixion when all seemed gloomy looking ahead...but in that time of fear and confusion Christ urged his disciples to_ 'Love one another as I have loved you'_.  And boy do we need to love one another as best we can in this dark time.

However the thing a Christian is grateful for is that I know that after the 'fear and confusion' of today and the coming 'darkness' of tomorrow, there was 'resurrection' 3 days later on Easter Sunday.  And in that resurrection I draw strength, hope and confidence for the recovery of the country once we are through this terribly dark time of Covid.

So even for those with no religious belief or faith, Easter can provide a moment for us all to pause, reflect, share our love for each other, and keep the flame of hope burning strongly.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst not a religious person I found the above a very moving comment and so sorry that many will not be able to attend Church over Easter.

Very well said Sir


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Hot Cross Bun with lashings of butter for brekkie.
		
Click to expand...

Flipping thing gave me indigestion all day!


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Hot Cross Bun with lashings of butter for brekkie.
		
Click to expand...

I see Harry Kane is suing Asda for using his signature on their Buns 😜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Patrick Reed being officially declared "Pointless"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Thorntons donating an Easter egg to every member of ICU


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2020)

My 3 year old and Labrador just messing about all day in the garden together, so glad they get on. Both absolutely spark out now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Rod Stewart & family doing a free concert via Instagram from home


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Ivan Brackenbury on 8 out of 10 cats do Countdown.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ivan Brackenbury on 8 out of 10 cats do Countdown.
		
Click to expand...

Never seen him before but those song jokes are half decent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2020)

Holby City giving up its ventilators.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52250706


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Local butcher delivery this morning, bacon, square sausages, black pudding, eggs, tattie scones, mince and 2 large ribeye steaks 20mm thick, they're already marinating for tomorrows barbecue


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

Driving back from deliveries in Swindon today & passed through Moreton-In-The-Marsh & thought I'd grab something for dinner, so where better than a local village butcher. 

Parked up & joined the queue where I was pleasantly thanked by a customer along with the butcher for my contribution to the supply chain in keeping businesses, the NHS & pharmacies topped up with essential supplies. 

I was a little taken aback, what a lovely & thoughtful thing to do, just from seeing my signage on the van that I'm delivering essential items to & on behalf of the NHS as a Key Worker. 

It's times like this that make all the long hours & difficult deliveries, especially to vulnerable people, so worth while.  

Thank you Checketts Butchers, aka R & D Walker Butchers for the pork steaks, it's really nice to be appreciated for what myself, and many couriers across the country during these uncertain times, who are all having to diversify to meet the current daily challenges, will feel we're 'just doing our jobs'.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 12, 2020)

Getting the embarrassing photos in early with Sophia


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter morning, thoughts of resurrection and hope for the future...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

Waking up to the realisation that not only do I not know who Carole Baskin is but also that I neither want to know nor care....


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 12, 2020)

When your Boss fails to dial in to the excruciating 0900 daily Coronavirus conference call.

Thereby allowing an hour of Ben Webster, easter egg and reading the forum.  

Small wins!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Little egg hunt this morning


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2020)

With my local shop shut had quite a lengthy walk to get my paper... An absolutely glorious morning and apart from a couple of joggers not another person in sight... Meaning no need to have to take special measures to ensure distancing making it a relaxing stroll...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2020)

Yesterday in general just gladdened my heart in several ways.

Firstly had to pop to RAF Waddington to pick up a secure network thingy wotsit for working from home. But their MT section have kindly lent me a new Skoda Karoq to use incase of emergency thanks to my 2 punctures and are sorting them out for me FOC. They even sanitised the whole car before handing over to me.

Then on way Home met our forums own @GB72 who has kindly donated an Xbox One to me for my wife to play online games with my kids whilst they can't come round during lockdown. So we set it up in the conservatory and it got used immediately to Skype kids on big screen for a long chat, then Mrs Wolf whiled away the afternoon playing games with the girls online,  happiest I've since lockdown getting to interact with them properly.

Then i got to sit in the garden and get lost in my latest Tom Clancy novel for a few hours.

Yes indeed a proper day of all round good karma and pleasantries.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yesterday in general just gladdened my heart in several ways.

Firstly had to pop to RAF Waddington to pick up a secure network thingy wotsit for working from home. But their MT section have kindly lent me a new Skoda Karoq to use incase if emergency thanks to my 2 punctures and ate sorting them out for me FOC. They even sanitised the whole car before handing over to me.

Then on way Home met our forums own @GB72 who has kindly donated am Xbox One to my for my wife to play online games with my kids whilst they can't come round during lockdown. So we set it up in the conservatory and it got used immediately to Skype kids on big screen for a long chat, then Mrs Wolf whiled away the afternoon playing games with the girls online,  happiest I've since lockdown getting to interact with them properly.

Then i got to sit in the garden and get lost in my latest Tom Clancy novel for a few hours.

Yes indeed a proper day of all round good karma and pleasantries.
		
Click to expand...

A big fat like for the Forum at its best.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yesterday in general just gladdened my heart in several ways.

Firstly had to pop to RAF Waddington to pick up a secure network thingy wotsit for working from home. But their MT section have kindly lent me a new Skoda Karoq to use incase if emergency thanks to my 2 punctures and ate sorting them out for me FOC. They even sanitised the whole car before handing over to me. 

Then on way Home met our forums own @GB72 who has kindly donated am Xbox One to my for my wife to play online games with my kids whilst they can't come round during lockdown. So we set it up in the conservatory and it got used immediately to Skype kids on big screen for a long chat, then Mrs Wolf whiled away the afternoon playing games with the girls online,  happiest I've since lockdown getting to interact with them properly. 

Then i got to sit in the garden and get lost in my latest Tom Clancy novel for a few hours. 

Yes indeed a proper day of all round good karma and pleasantries.
		
Click to expand...

Just glad it has made the lockdown a bit easier for your Mrs.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

Hearing that Vialli has been cleared of cancer 👍💙

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/gianluca-vialli-given-clear-cancer-21854949


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yesterday in general just gladdened my heart in several ways.

Firstly had to pop to RAF Waddington to pick up a secure network thingy wotsit for working from home. But their MT section have kindly lent me a new Skoda Karoq to use incase of emergency thanks to my 2 punctures and are sorting them out for me FOC. They even sanitised the whole car before handing over to me.

Then on way Home met our forums own @GB72 who has kindly donated an Xbox One to me for my wife to play online games with my kids whilst they can't come round during lockdown. So we set it up in the conservatory and it got used immediately to Skype kids on big screen for a long chat, then Mrs Wolf whiled away the afternoon playing games with the girls online,  happiest I've since lockdown getting to interact with them properly.

Then i got to sit in the garden and get lost in my latest Tom Clancy novel for a few hours.

Yes indeed a proper day of all round good karma and pleasantries.
		
Click to expand...


definitely one of the good guys!!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2020)

A good friend who has spent 18 mths trying to make a living at poker (and is an excellent player), went back to work just having had a kid before this all started and laid off immediately had a massive score online tonight, will give him some breathing space for him, his wife and newly born and will actually give him time to choose what he really wants to do. So chuffed for him


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 13, 2020)

The 5G causes oxygen to breakdown conspiracy pages on Facebook. Love a good tinfoil hat.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 13, 2020)

This made me smile 😃 ... Oldest grandson lives, with his Mum, in accommodation attached to a pub... With the pub currently shut he's taken to practicing his guitar playing in the restaurant... No doubt at full volume 👍... Prompting a passer by to report there's a party going on in the pub... Police duly arrived to find it was just a 14 year old honing his skills... Mum did offer them a beer but they politely declined...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 13, 2020)

This could have gone in the irritations  thread,

However after seeing some of his comments in the last on The COVID thread I rapidly changed my mind!

Last night I DREAMT  of Hobbit - we were discussing the problems  generally and I think this is  mainly because we have family in Madrid and he is in Almeria . Find dreams extremely strange as I can never remember much about them.

Incidentally have never met Brian but appreciate his knowledge and his positive contributions to The GM Forum. This was in evidence when his name continually came out for a 4 ball recently.

Anybody else dream often and know why?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

As a reminder on Easter Monday 1973 [4] the Western Surrey courses re=opened having been closed since Easter Friday due to a heavy snowfall.

Just saw this and wondered if God was really Mother Nature.https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...-in-air-pollution/ar-BB12yprl?ocid=spartandhp
30 years and lockdown started 3 months ago


----------



## pendodave (Apr 13, 2020)

Got a refund from easy jet this afternoon and was only on the phone for a total of 27 minutes. That's probably better than normal. 
I'd forgotten how little I'd paid for the flights though, so was slightly disappointed...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Got a refund from easy jet this afternoon and was only on the phone for a total of 27 minutes. That's probably better than normal.
I'd forgotten how little I'd paid for the flights though, so was slightly disappointed...
		
Click to expand...

Excellent

Did you send a claim or was it only by phone? If the former how long did it take please.

waited ove a month now with Ryanair and they keep saying they are busy. Helping their cash flow thoug.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 13, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Excellent

Did you send a claim or was it only by phone? If the former how long did it take please.

waited ove a month now with Ryanair and they keep saying they are busy. Helping their cash flow thoug.
		
Click to expand...

By phone (it's the only way). It really was only 27 minutes (I had a couple of connections where they went through a couple of menu options then dropped the call) The lady said they would only give a refund if the reason was approved by her boss. I told her (nicely) that they were legally obliged to pay me cold hard cash. Then she did.
Will be having a chat with Jet2 shortly. I'm spreading out my chores to kill time!


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah, new push bike here. Had it's first outing this afternoon. I have bigger wheels than HID. He couldn't keep up with me today. Bring it on. I didn't realise I was so competitive. Have missed that cardio buzz.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Good friend leaving hospital to recuperate after Covid and it being a tad hairy for a while


----------



## BrianM (Apr 15, 2020)

Music and writing.

Listen to so much music the last week due to self isolation, discovered loads of new stuff as well.
I’ve always had a bit of passion for writing since school, had a great teacher who actively encouraged to express yourself through it, so again I’ve been writing down my thoughts over the last week or so and hopefully my youngest can read it when he is older.
Once you get going its hard to stop.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Music and writing.

Listen to so much music the last week due to self isolation, discovered loads of new stuff as well.
I’ve always had a bit of passion for writing since school, had a great teacher who actively encouraged to express yourself through it, so again I’ve been writing down my thoughts over the last week or so and hopefully my youngest can read it when he is older.
Once you get going its hard to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Great thing to do and leave for them to look at when older, my wife set up email accounts for my 3 youngest and emails pictures of things to the accounts when we do things that make her/them happy. she is going to give them the passwords when they're older to look through all the memories of their early years*. *But I like your idea of writing so may give that a go myself as I enjoy putting pen to paper.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Music and writing.

Listen to so much music the last week due to self isolation, discovered loads of new stuff as well.
I’ve always had a bit of passion for writing since school, had a great teacher who actively encouraged to express yourself through it, so again I’ve been writing down my thoughts over the last week or so and hopefully my youngest can read it when he is older.
Once you get going its hard to stop.
		
Click to expand...

My better half writes a regular lengthy letter back home to her Mum in Oz... Sadly, her Mum is now in a care home... But, when my missus 'phones, her Mum, the staff tell her that not only does Mum like getting the letters they enjoy reading them to her...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I made a up DVD with a few snippets of me playing in a 60s band, for my grand kids and great grand kids.
God knows what they'll make of it in years to come. Probably  ask what's a DVD mum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			 But I like your idea of writing so may give that a go myself as I enjoy putting pen to paper.
		
Click to expand...

I have to be honest it's one of the reasons I do my blog (irrespective of whether you like mine or blogs in particular). Always find it therapeutic to type the words out and get my thoughts on a screen. Like most, I've that hankering to write a book but not got the time at this moment in my life.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2020)

My mate and drummer from my band told me he's purchased a new electric drumkit, so along with the condenser microphone I recently bought, we've decided to spend lockdown time recording some of our songs via Garageband on my iPad and his Mac. Which gives me something fun to do.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 16, 2020)

We had two of these flying around our garden yesterday at dusk - end of days


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My mate and drummer from my band told me he's purchased a new electric drumkit, so along with the condenser microphone I recently bought, we've decided to spend lockdown time recording some of our songs via Garageband on my iPad and his Mac. Which gives me something fun to do. 

Click to expand...




Italian outcast said:



			We had two of these flying around our garden yesterday at dusk - end of days 

View attachment 29985

Click to expand...

FFS don't eat them


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2020)

people trying to get a "Piers Morgan is a wnaker day"

not sure just the 1 day is enough


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Notting Hill...love this film.


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			FFS don't eat them 

Click to expand...

they'll be fine. it's not like eating them will start some sort of worldwide pandemic... oh wait


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2020)

At the sperm bank they asked me to masturbate in the cup, I said I'm good at it, but I don't like competitions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

The auld fella has raised £12m and has said that he'll keep going - not sure when he'll stop...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Well done to HMRC and the Royal Mail - they got a SA Tax Return Activation Code to us bang on the 7 days they aim for - even though they were saying it could be ten days. 

Just have to do help my lad do his tax return for 2018/19.  Shouldn't be difficult...looks like he earned less than £10k (no wonder we felt skint given all we were shovelling his way to keep him and his g/f going)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Coming home and the very young kids (2-4 years old) have coloured all the kerb stones in rainbow colours with chalk


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My mate and drummer from my band told me he's purchased a new electric drumkit, so along with the condenser microphone I recently bought, we've decided to spend lockdown time recording some of our songs via Garageband on my iPad and his Mac. Which gives me something fun to do. 

Click to expand...

Originals or covers mate?


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

Capt Tom Moore.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Capt Tom Moore. 

Click to expand...

Don't think there will a better and positive reminder of one person's selflessness and compassion to others when this is all consigned to history


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 16, 2020)

All my neighbours out again clapping, ringing bells and banging things for carers and NHS.
We have all started waving to each other across the field as well, one farming couple even walked down to roadside to join in.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 16, 2020)

Our neighbours who we've been doing a bit of shopping and running a few errands for, to help out, as the lady of the house has been more than a little unwell... Was good to see both of them out, at eight, as she is feeling past the worst of whatever was causing her unwellness...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Originals or covers mate?
		
Click to expand...

About half and half probably.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			About half and half probably.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, so you'll be posting clips then obviously 😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2020)

My uncle completing his epic work on our family tree and giving me access to see it.   I can trace directly back through 25 generations to King Edward Longshanks - I always thought he was mis-understood in Braveheart!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

I was given a box of 18 steak and ale pies (we were given 200 and not enough storage space to keep them fresh for more than a couple of days). We haven't got that much room either but having quality controlled two tonight with HID, Been out and given several to some grateful neighbours


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Salty chips.  *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.*



(Especially in a heavily buttered bread roll with cauliflower cheese and a couple of fish fingers!)


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2020)

This lady and her team




Professor Sarah Gilbert

https://www.expressandstar.com/news...dose-of-covid-19-trial-vaccine-within-a-week/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2020)

Had a fascinating 10 minutes watching two or three of these little beauties sucking up pollen in my garden yesterday.
Never seen them before.

https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...to-identify-birds/hummingbirds-and-hawkmoths/


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Whilst polishing the car, this fella dropped down and picked something off the road just 15 feet from where I was standing!
It had climbed somewhat by the time I'd got my camera out.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			What watch is it?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, not visited this post for a while. Rolex Skydweller. Very nice. Wanted one since it was launched years ago, but never thought I would own one.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2020)

PIZZA!

I have two pizzas in the oven, a meat feast and a 4 cheeses(Spanish-style). The choice was 1 pizza with chips or 2 pizzas. Starving won = 2 pizzas. There may be a bottle of white Rioja opened too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

All the neighbours took chairs out to the front of the house and we all sat around for an hour or so on our paths chewing the fat. Made a pleasant change


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Whilst polishing the car, this fella dropped down and picked something off the road just 15 feet from where I was standing!
It had climbed somewhat by the time I'd got my camera out.






Click to expand...

Red kite?
We get them over our house a lot, well we do live 2 minutes from The Red Kite Way 😁
Really graceful birds, I could sit in the garden all day and watch them glide around.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, not visited this post for a while. Rolex Skydweller. Very nice. Wanted one since it was launched years ago, but never thought I would own one.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Red kite?
We get them over our house a lot, well we do live 2 minutes from The Red Kite Way 😁
Really graceful birds, I could sit in the garden all day and watch them glide around.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Red Kite.
They're still quite rare down here, but we do get loads of Buzzards and Sparrowhawks.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Yup, Red Kite.
They're still quite rare down here, but we do get loads of Buzzards and Sparrowhawks.
		
Click to expand...

Surrey's obviously too posh for them then..
We have so many around the Chilterns that often you don't notice them. 
Love them though but common as muck in these parts....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2020)

Red kite... pah, they're mere Sparrows compared to the Andalucian Vultures we sometimes see around here. They blot out the sun when they fly over, occasionally with a cow in each talon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Surrey's obviously too posh for them then..
We have so many around the Chilterns that often you don't notice them.
Love them though but common as muck in these parts....
		
Click to expand...

Berkshire clearly not too posh. Very common site around my way. Lots fly over the course and seem a common site driving down the 329M from Bracknell to Reading patrolling the skies looking for any victim of the traffic


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My uncle completing his epic work on our family tree and giving me access to see it.   I can trace directly back through 25 generations to King Edward Longshanks - I always thought he was mis-understood in Braveheart!
		
Click to expand...

Your name izzz now going on ze list.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Milk, and lots of it.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Yup, Red Kite.
They're still quite rare down here, but we do get loads of Buzzards and Sparrowhawks.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a photo somewhere on my phone of a female Sparrowhawk finishing off the carcas of a pigeon in my garden. Proper nutcases those Sparrowhawks 💪😅


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2020)

US Crude Oil prices about to go below 0


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			US Crude Oil prices about to go below 0 

Click to expand...

And theyre now below -$10 a barrel!!!! So thats $10 you have to pay someone to get them to take your barrel of oil away!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Jon Bon Jovi; "Due to the ongoing global pandemic it is no longer feasible for Bon Jovi to tour this summer.  Given these difficult times, we have made the decision to cancel the tour entirely.  This will enable ticket holders to get refunds to help pay their bills or buy groceries."

No hiding behind postponements, or vouchers, or valid for another date, here's your cash back, your need is greater than mine is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

From a solely selfish perspective, my job has finally rebanded to take into account changes in responsibility and line management. Been doing it at the lower band since January so hoping it'll be backdated. Perfect timing as HID is furloughed


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 21, 2020)

The lyrical brilliance of Every Time I Die.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2020)

Early season British asparagus 👍💓...

The stuff from overseas is ok but you can't beat the real deal...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, not visited this post for a while. Rolex Skydweller. Very nice. Wanted one since it was launched years ago, but never thought I would own one.
		
Click to expand...

Luvverly...Which one did you get Murph? I love the white face/black leather combo


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I love the white face/black leather combo
		
Click to expand...

 Are you still talking watches, or your latest fashion Stu ?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, not visited this post for a while. Rolex Skydweller. Very nice. Wanted one since it was launched years ago, but never thought I would own one.
		
Click to expand...

I've just looked this up, fair play mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-52369708

👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2020)

Sat outside with the missus earlier having a BBQ in the blazing sunshine, well oiled on a little NZ sauvignon blanc.
Craig Charles finished his cracking slot, the birds were tweeting in the trees then the Marc Riley show opened with the familiar piano of The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway. Had a bit of a moment, I think they call it perfection 🥂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Dont ask why but The Boy and his mates want to dye their hair purple.
The Mrs and The Boy are currently in the kitchen, towels and stuff all over the place, and in the process of bleaching his hair...
The noises and dialogue is leaving me with a big smile on my face....


----------



## Wolf (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Dont ask why but The Boy and his mates want to dye their hair purple.
The Mrs and The Boy are currently in the kitchen, towels and stuff all over the place, and in the process of bleaching his hair...
The noises and dialogue is leaving me with a big smile on my face....

Click to expand...

 My boy hasn't died his hair but he has shaved it into a Mohawk. He thinks he looks really cool, in truth he looks a complete plum 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Dont ask why but The Boy and his mates want to dye their hair purple.
The Mrs and The Boy are currently in the kitchen, towels and stuff all over the place, and in the process of bleaching his hair...
The noises and dialogue is leaving me with a big smile on my face....

Click to expand...

He had best make the most of it, coz if the genetics follow through, he won’t have any to dye in a few short years.
#slapheadsrule👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He had best make the most of it, coz if the genetics follow through, he won’t have any to dye in a few short years.
#slapheadsrule👍
		
Click to expand...

The hair definitely seems to be coming from the other side of the family.....his Grandpa still boasts more than you and me combined and has 86 n a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2020)

A steaming hot coffee, sat in the sun watching the different colours flit across the mountains as the clouds move across, after a busy couple of hours.

Today is "Tree Day." Tuesdays and Thursdays have been "Tree Days" for me. Busy other days. There's 5 large Cypress trees down one side of the house. I took 15 feet off 4 of them early last year, taking them down to about 15 feet. I left 1 of them as it sits on the corner of the fence line, away from the house and casts a nice shade.

3 of them are now only 4 feet high, and the 4th one will get done Saturday. I may then take a couple of them down to ground level...


----------



## User62651 (Apr 23, 2020)

Getting a suntan.....in April!
Great weather has made the lockdown pretty easy so far.
Do some chores AM then sit out in a lounger afternoons and read/snooze.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 23, 2020)

Having started the day a little/lot morose... Not then helped by what I saw on my walk into town... I decided to double dose as a one off today... Headed out to woods in the opposite direction to normal... Glad we did as we were welcomed by several sights of bluebell laden glades... Also got to hear our first cuckoo of the year... Feeling a lot more chipper now 👍...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Having started the day a little/lot morose... Not then helped by what I saw on my walk into town... I decided to double dose as a one off today... Headed out to woods in the opposite direction to normal... Glad we did as we were welcomed by several sights of bluebell laden glades... Also got to hear our first cuckoo of the year... Feeling a lot more chipper now 👍...
		
Click to expand...

We've noticed the bluebells on our bike rides but feel sad I can't take the dogs to the woods at the moment (would require a drive).


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Having started the day a little/lot morose... Not then helped by what I saw on my walk into town... I decided to double dose as a one off today... Headed out to woods in the opposite direction to normal... Glad we did as we were welcomed by several sights of bluebell laden glades... Also got to hear our first cuckoo of the year... Feeling a lot more *chipper *now 👍...
		
Click to expand...

A brave admission on this Forum


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2020)

No Scottish Mountain rescue incidents for nearly a month now.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2020)

No ridiculous arguments about VAR.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Delighted to report I'm still virus free , I put it down to the copious amounts of brandy I've been consuming .
It's my liver I'm worried about now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-52415966

👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-52412655.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Got a bag of flour from Sainsbury's last night!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Got a bag of flour from Sainsbury's last night!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got big plans for it?


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Madam is going to make a cake, first for weeks!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Madam is going to make a cake, first for weeks!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy 👍...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Everybody knows you can't have your cake and eat it


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 25, 2020)

The weather delivering yesterday for my birthday. Lovely family day in the garden, with a bbq and the paddling pool out enjoying a few beers. Followed by more than a few more via an impromptu Zoom session my Mrs organised with my mates. Didn’t even notice not going out. Today’s forecast looks even better.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2020)

Chorizo...scrummy!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Everybody knows you can't have your cake and eat it 

Click to expand...

Really ?? Who actually believes that?? My wife made some chocolate brownies (I know not technically cake) and she has eaten them .. licked the mixing bowl out as well ( no doubt I will get the l feel fat speech, later) .. they were delicious might have one with a strong black coffee tomorrow for breakfast 🙂👍


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Chorizo...scrummy!
		
Click to expand...

Sliced into 'frisbees' and cooked as a stew with strips of bacon and black beans.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sliced into 'frisbees' and cooked as a stew with strips of bacon and black beans.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. I had it with courgette "noodles" and cream cheese...simple but delicious.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2020)

Finding we have two hedgehogs staying in two of our three "houses" for them and blue tits nesting in the box we put up


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Since we lost our beloved dog, the wife has been taking me on long walks.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ricky Gervais.

I know he's marmite but i'm a massive fan. Finally watched season 1 of Afterlife over night whilst at work! Brilliant as always!

The amount of things he says that i can relate to atm was ridiculous.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well got a job offer after being out for 9 months doing something that I am good at 👍. Now just sorting out the details.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Well got a job offer after being out for 9 months doing something that I am good at 👍. Now just sorting out the details.
		
Click to expand...

congrats Harpo


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Since we lost our beloved dog, the wife has been taking me on long walks.

Click to expand...

Are you getting more biscuits as well?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Are you getting more biscuits as well? 

Click to expand...

Brandy snaps 


harpo_72 said:



			Well got a job offer after being out for 9 months doing something that I am good at 👍. Now just sorting out the details.
		
Click to expand...

Back on the whaling boat


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Brandy snaps 

Click to expand...

When you start getting your Guinness in a bowl I'd be getting worried


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			When you start getting your Guinness in a bowl I'd be getting worried 

Click to expand...

She did tickle my ear last night, maybe she'll do my belly tonight. As long as she doesn't do my anal glands


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2020)

A few days ago, whilst polishing Mrs Slime's car, I saw a Red Kite which are still quite unusual down here.
This last weekend I polished my son's car and saw something even more unusual, in fact I didn't even know they were real!
Bold as brass, walking down my road.
I thought they only existed in another dimension, but no, they are already inhabiting our planet!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

While he was out on his walk around the estate last week  The Boy came across a guy dressed head to toe as Captain America, complete with shield, saluting cars and pedestrians as they passed....
We live in strange times....


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			While he was out on his walk around the estate last week  The Boy came across a guy dressed head to toe as Captain America, complete with shield, saluting cars and pedestrians as they passed....
We live in strange times....
		
Click to expand...

Was it outside a pizza shop? 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Was it outside a pizza shop? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Miles from the nearest one, calmly walking down a main road into town...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2020)

Chucking it down with rain. Not usually something to be thankful for, but as I've been working in my conservatory, the lovely weather has been very distracting lately and not helpful for my motivation. I'm finding the rain hammering off the roof very therapeutic at the moment.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 28, 2020)

From another thread


Norrin Radd said:



@Imurg did you sleep well with all those spiders crawling around in the dark all over you
		
Click to expand...

A poster taking time out from his own troubles to ask about the spiritual well-being of a fellow ether playing partner (sadly highly vulnerable due to some historic personal psycho-trauma)

Its this type of concern that reminds me that there is some good in nearly all of us


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			From another thread


A poster taking time out from his own troubles to ask about the spiritual well-being of a fellow ether playing partner *(sadly psycho)*

Its this type of concern that reminds me that there is some good in nearly all of us 

Click to expand...

fixed that for you


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

Er....I didn't think that sort of thing was allowed anymore.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er....I didn't think that sort of thing was allowed anymore.....

Click to expand...

Look it’s raining, got to have something to keep me occupied 👍


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look it’s raining, got to have something to keep me occupied 👍
		
Click to expand...

Get an umbrella, some dancing shoes, find a drainpipe, and have a sing song😀


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Get an umbrella, some dancing shoes, find a drainpipe, and have a sing song😀
		
Click to expand...

Oh God, no...dont give him ideas.....


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2020)

Just completed my tax return!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Doesn't gladden the heart per say. However  things that I like that make my life easier isn't a thread .. yet 

So I found an app that works on my phone to resize photos to upload to the forum directly 

Much easier .


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 28, 2020)

Managed to talk to my 95 yr old father on face-time this afternoon
Looking well, 10 days after testing +ve  in hospital - all symptoms stable and under control


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

A cyclist free day, yay, let it rain, and rain, and rain, until the courses are back open 😜😏


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2020)

today we used our Aga Pizza paddle, we have had in the back of a cupboard for 15 years and cost me £60 at the time.... and it works.. well Pizza done of the bottom of the Oven without a tray (home made of course) also be handy in a Zombie Apocalyps.

So was'nt money wasted after all


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2020)

I was invited last night to join a Zoom conference involving dozens of former NFL players, many of whom I have done highlight films for.  I wound up being presented with an on-line award for everything I have done for them.  Totally unexpected and a real honour.   In football terms, it was like being on a call with Bobby Charlton, David Beckham and Wayne Rooney.   Amazing experience.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

We need names PS


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			We need names PS 

Click to expand...

Dan Marino, Trent Dilfer, Warren Sapp, Derrick Brooks, Larry Csonka, Bob Griese, Don Shula, Jimmie Giles, Bubba Baker ....   good enough?  ;-)


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2020)

working in my summerhouse and watching the family of robins feeding in the garden


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Dan Marino, Trent Dilfer, Warren Sapp, Derrick Brooks, Larry Csonka, Bob Griese, Don Shula, Jimmie Giles, Bubba Baker ....   good enough?  ;-)
		
Click to expand...

"You had me at Dan Marino"


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 29, 2020)

My 86 year old mum was admitted to hospital last week in a terrible state with bacterial pneumonia, suspected covid and a possible return of her cancer. Suffice to say were bracing ourselves for the inevitable.

The pneumonia is responding well to the drugs, she's clear of covid and  the doctors are saying they're not sure if it is the cancer but it's not an immediate concern.
Just got a phone call from my brother to say that she's so much better they're sending her home.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			"You had me at Dan Marino" 

Click to expand...

LACES OUT!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 29, 2020)

My balls being slung back over the fence ... oh what a feeling 🙂

So all my practice balls have been kindly returned


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			My balls being slung back over the fence ... oh what a feeling 🙂

So all my practice balls have been kindly returned
		
Click to expand...

Wee fella was ’practicing’ into our net at home, a brand new pro V1 straight over fence into neighbours below, how he managed it I’ll never know, it was about 8 yards from net 🤣🤣
They are using it now hitting it back and forth!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wee fella was ’practicing’ into our net at home, a brand new pro V1 straight over fence into neighbours below, how he managed it I’ll never know, it was about 8 yards from net 🤣🤣
They are using it now hitting it back and forth!!
		
Click to expand...

Great hear here you're home ok Brian. Take care buddy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2020)

Being PM'd by a fellow forummer that one of my favourite musicians was doing a free livestream on Youtube.  Cheers Bri 

And it's Joe Bonamassa if anyone else is interested.  Beezerk...?


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 29, 2020)

The lass has being watching Game of Thrones for the first time - she's a sensitive creature

Currently she is watching season 5 - the last episode - when "You no nothing J** S***" ahem...'dies' - He's her favourite character
I predict a scream in about 40 minutes


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2020)

We've never seen it but thinking we might, so should we start from episode 1 or is there another point that we should?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wee fella was ’practicing’ into our net at home, a brand new pro V1 straight over fence into neighbours below, how he managed it I’ll never know, it was about 8 yards from net 🤣🤣
They are using it now hitting it back and forth!!
		
Click to expand...

hits it further than you then


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We've never seen it but thinking we might, so should we start from episode 1 or is there another point that we should?
		
Click to expand...

Start from the beginning, it's great viewing but not for the squeamish!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			Start from the beginning, it's great viewing but not for the squeamish!
		
Click to expand...

Also you should tell her not to get too attached to any of the characters., and be broad minded, seemingly there's lots of sex scenes.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Also you should tell her not to get too attached to any of the characters., and be broad minded, seemingly there's lots of sex scenes. 

Click to expand...

Sex scenes, really? I never noticed, might have to watch it again to see what I missed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Just finding out that Jeremy Tomlinson has been appointed CEO of England golf.
Jeremy was one of a group  of young Wiltshire county golfers in the 1990's that have done so well for themselves on and off the course.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Running in the rain yesterday.. Went out for a quick 5k, then the heavens opened so instead of turning at the halfway point I carried on. Not a soul in sight just that lovely smell of rain clearing the air and bouncing off the skin which I've always found to give me a form of cathartic release. Ended up doing one of my longer routes which is 15k I came back absolutely soaked but loved it.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Running in the rain yesterday.. Went out for a quick 5k, then the heavens opened so instead of turning at the halfway point I carried on. Not a soul in sight just that lovely smell of rain clearing the air and bouncing off the skin which I've always found to give me a form of cathartic release. Ended up doing one of my longer routes which is 15k I came back absolutely soaked but loved it.
		
Click to expand...

my only memory of running in the rain was very chafed nipples;(


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			my only memory of running in the rain was very chafed nipples;(
		
Click to expand...

I used to get that when I went through my basic training on runs. Then I found out runners nipples was a real thing, best ways to avoid are don't wear cotton t-shirt when running, wear a tighter fitting light weight soft material or use vaseline pre run its a game of a changer 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 30, 2020)

Or spread GAC over the areas 👍


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2020)

Or dont run


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Or dont run
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Pay day 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Might get one of them in June........


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Pay day 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. 20% less - I can live with that!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Certainly spending a lot less.
		
Click to expand...

No fuel and tank is full. I keep thinking I want to buy something (just because it feels nice) but can't think of anything I need right at the moment!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Another long walk with my owner, but seemingly I'm not allowed on the grass or to sniff or use lamp posts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 30, 2020)

A smiling Mrs Hogie walking towards me in the Royal Surrey County Hospital car park after a worrying 45mins whilst she was in having a scan and mammogram...and all OK.  And so this afternoon we watched the second series of After Life - and I'll admit to a few tears...marvellous.  But we were right thinking that we couldn't have watched it in the last week or so before today...

And many, many thanks to all who passed on their best wishes to my wife...


----------



## pendodave (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Certainly spending a lot less.
		
Click to expand...

I was, but I've now reached the stage where having done a bit of cycling to break up the running, I am being drawn like a moth to the light by cycling related purchases...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A smiling Mrs Hogie walking towards me in the Royal Surrey County Hospital car park after a worrying 45mins whilst she was in having a scan and mammogram...and all OK.  And so this afternoon we watched the second series of After Life - and I'll admit to a few tears...marvellous.  But we were right thinking that we couldn't have watched it in the last week or so before today...

And many, many thanks to all who passed on their best wishes to my wife...
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news mate, now watch  the tv series, "The Big C ".
 I know it sounds depressing but it is really worth a watch, serious, sad  ,funny, romantic. xx


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A smiling Mrs Hogie walking towards me in the Royal Surrey County Hospital car park after a worrying 45mins whilst she was in having a scan and mammogram...and all OK.  And so this afternoon we watched the second series of After Life - and I'll admit to a few tears...marvellous.  But we were right thinking that we couldn't have watched it in the last week or so before today...

And many, many thanks to all who passed on their best wishes to my wife...
		
Click to expand...

Great news Hugh. Hope you are going to both have a celebratory drink this evening ?


----------



## Dando (Apr 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A smiling Mrs Hogie walking towards me in the Royal Surrey County Hospital car park after a worrying 45mins whilst she was in having a scan and mammogram...and all OK.  And so this afternoon we watched the second series of After Life - and I'll admit to a few tears...marvellous.  But we were right thinking that we couldn't have watched it in the last week or so before today...

And many, many thanks to all who passed on their best wishes to my wife...
		
Click to expand...

great news!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks to all. The worst thing about it was that she knew that if it was a recurrence or metastatic spread, then it would be inoperable, and chemo and radiography might be of limited benefit.  Because of that she tells me she has been much more frightened over the last ten days that she was when she was first diagnosed four years ago.  So if you know someone in remission from a cancer - don't forget that as much as on the outside they might look and act 'back to normal', in their thinking many do not consider themselves cured - and they live with the fear of recurrence or metastatic disease...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks to all. The worst thing about it was that she knew that if it was a recurrence or metastatic spread, then it would be inoperable, and chemo and radiography might be of limited benefit.  Because of that she tells me she has been much more frightened over the last ten days that she was when she was first diagnosed four years ago.  So if you know someone in remission from a cancer - don't forget that as much as on the outside they might look and act 'back to normal', in their thinking many do not consider themselves cured - and they live with the fear of recurrence or metastatic disease...
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news !


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 30, 2020)

Having a daughter that can rescue me from the proverbial hitting the fan when I have forgotten about tomorrows wedding anniversary!


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Having a daughter that can rescue me from the proverbial hitting the fan when I have forgotten about tomorrows wedding anniversary!


View attachment 30346

Click to expand...

Mrs Y might recognise the style of painting. 😬


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 30, 2020)

richart said:



			Mrs Y might recognise the style of painting. 😬
		
Click to expand...

A strong possibility, this isn't the first time this method has been used


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			A strong possibility, this isn't the first time this method has been used 

Click to expand...

even better, looks planned now


----------



## MegaSteve (May 1, 2020)

Enjoying reading the normally supporting right wing media...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks to all. The worst thing about it was that she knew that if it was a recurrence or metastatic spread, then it would be inoperable, and chemo and radiography might be of limited benefit.  Because of that she tells me she has been much more frightened over the last ten days that she was when she was first diagnosed four years ago.  So if you know someone in remission from a cancer - don't forget that as much as on the outside they might look and act 'back to normal', in their thinking many do not consider themselves cured - and they live with the fear of recurrence or metastatic disease...
		
Click to expand...

Really great news.

I can relate to your last sentence as having survived a major heart attack including two lots of the old jump leads it remains constantly in my mind even though it was now19 years ago. 

That underlying fear never quite disappears.


----------



## User62651 (May 1, 2020)

Barry Humphries on This Morning just now - absolute legend. Poor Ruth in tears. The 'Dame Edna is shacked up with Thomas Markle for lockdown' segment was priceless.


----------



## woofers (May 1, 2020)

News that ’reality’ TV shows, (Love Island, I’m a Celebrity, Big Brother etc), are likely to be cancelled.

I don’t watch them, but it means the media will be bereft of ‘news’ about them.


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2020)

woofers said:



			News that ’reality’ TV shows, (Love Island, I’m a Celebrity, Big Brother etc), are likely to be cancelled.

I don’t watch them, but it means the media will be bereft of ‘news’ about them.
		
Click to expand...


someone somewhere is currently running the idea of the new social distancing reality show past tv execs as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2020)

Having so many perfect, well balanced, fair minded posters on one forum.


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Having so many perfect, well balanced, fair minded posters on one forum.
		
Click to expand...

Nurse, he’s missed his meds again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Nurse, he’s missed his meds again.
		
Click to expand...

Better than meds mate, instant upper.


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

PC Joe Penhale.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

Our Vet refunding us £280 for unused and unopened medication.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

Our car insurance company refunding us £25 per car because they're claims payments are way down!


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

A couple of goldfinches look to be nesting in one of our garden hedges.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2020)

Just caught a bit of James Martin... Featuring the venue of one of our best meals out... Ever!

The Magpie Cafe... Whitby... Happy memories


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2020)

The childish use of the “Like” button on here.


----------



## richart (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			A couple of goldfinches look to be nesting in one of our garden hedges.
		
Click to expand...

we have a pair that fly around the house at great speed. Must be nesting very close. Charming little birds.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Just caught a bit of James Martin... Featuring the venue of one of our best meals out... Ever!

The Magpie Cafe... Whitby... Happy memories 

Click to expand...


Oooh, that deserves a thread in itself, best chippy in Whitby?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2020)

Found loitering in the freezer a kipper 👍...

A rare treat for lunch 👍👍...
Sadly no Guinness or bread to accompany it 😞...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oooh, that deserves a thread in itself, best chippy in Whitby? 

Click to expand...

Is there actually a bad one in Whitby?  Bacon & egg roll at Pickering, North Yorkshire Moors Steam Railway to Whitby, fish & chip lunch & a guided tour of the lifeboat station, one of last year's cracking days out.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is there actually a bad one in Whitby?  Bacon & egg roll at Pickering, North Yorkshire Moors Steam Railway to Whitby, fish & chip lunch & a guided tour of the lifeboat station, one of last year's cracking days out. 

Click to expand...

Name drop alert...if you're into high end porcelain 
The fella who did the bronze bust of Henry Freeman at Whitby Lifeboat Station is called Richard Sefton, he worked for my FiL at Connoisseur in Malvern back when they were still operating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2020)

Hedgehog currently residing inside one of our hedgehog houses.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hedgehog currently residing inside one of our hedgehog houses.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be a random irritation as you had two last time, so you've lost one?


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2020)

Finding a Creme Egg in the fridge


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shouldn't that be a random irritation as you had two last time, so you've lost one?
		
Click to expand...

Road kill 😱😱


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hedgehog currently residing inside one of our hedgehog houses.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Shouldn't that be a random irritation as you had two last time, so you've lost one?
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Road kill 😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Barbecue?


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Barbecue? 

Click to expand...

One of Mrs Homers famous Sunday roasts...with all the trimmings 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

therod said:



			One of Mrs Homers famous Sunday roasts...with all the trimmings 👍
		
Click to expand...

Don't fancy picking the pricks out of that.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't fancy picking the pricks out of that. 

Click to expand...

Don’t waste them, just push some pineapple and cheese chunks on them 😜


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Don’t waste them, just push some pineapple and cheese chunks on them 😜
		
Click to expand...

Disrespectful to the hedgehog this! Every hedgehog lost is a tragedy


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			Don’t waste them, just push some pineapple and cheese chunks on them 😜
		
Click to expand...

........................ or sprouts.


----------



## User62651 (May 3, 2020)

Italians showing covid19 the door, the single jet represents the virus apparently  -



__ https://www.facebook.com/767130706/posts/10163190078175707


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 3, 2020)

Peter "Bonkers" Hitchens starting his Sunday column today with the sentence "why do I bother?"

Never has he written four truer words.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

did I miss the bit where they surrender?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Brilliant news mate, now watch  the tv series, "The Big C ".
I know it sounds depressing but it is really worth a watch, serious, sad  ,funny, romantic. xx
		
Click to expand...

Great TV show, I watched it when it first came out.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2020)

Being given the all clear to swing a club after 2 and a half long years of rehabilitation. Pity the damn courses are closed. (Maybe this is an irriatation)...


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Being given the all clear to swing a club after 2 and a half long years of rehabilitation. Pity the damn courses are closed. (Maybe this is an irriatation)...
		
Click to expand...

A bit if both.
Generally good news though


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Being given the all clear to swing a club after 2 and a half long years of rehabilitation. Pity the damn courses are closed. (Maybe this is an irriatation)...
		
Click to expand...

Greig dear boy, i hear Panmuire are looking for Members


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Greig dear boy, i hear Panmuire are looking for Members

Click to expand...

Eh naw. Bit too far for me.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Eh naw. Bit too far for me.
		
Click to expand...

yes was joke


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			yes was joke

Click to expand...

I'm sure after all this is over, many places will be in need of members 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Great TV show, I watched it when it first came out.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it seems to be on Amazon Prime and we don't have that...unless it is somewhere else I haven't spotted...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 4, 2020)

I really shouldn't.... I mean it's so wrong ……  I should feel so bad about this ….

Piers Moron's announcement this morning about why he won't be on TV for a week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2020)

This one for me from yesterday is rather out of left-field.

I was drifting around BBC Alba on BBC iPlayer and came across a programme about the Tiree Music Festival (2016) in Gaelic with subtitles.  At one point I heard the presenters say a word in Gaelic that I have heard spoken (by my father's side - all native Gaelic speakers) for as long as I can remember hearing anything spoken.  And I have never known what it meant.  Until yesterday.  When the subtitles made clear what had been said.  And it's quite obvious I suppose.

It's the 'word' _co dhiu _(pronounced _quo-you_).  And Gaels say it all the time when they have been speaking.  Well of course they do - it means _Anyway.  _

And if you listen to many (if not most) Scots speaking - they will often finish a sentence with _Anyway - _before moving on to something else.  My (English) Mrs thought it quite curious and rather amusing when she first heard it - my mum especially was for ever finishing what she was saying with a brisk - _Anyway_! As in - I've said what I'm going to say on this and we move on.  And so clearly also do the Gaels.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately it seems to be on Amazon Prime and we don't have that...unless it is somewhere else I haven't spotted...
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Hugh


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2020)

Tee time booked for 14th May at 2.04pm!


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Tee time booked for 14th May at 2.04pm!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh tell us more.
I have one booked for 9am on the 11th May purely on the very slim chance the course will be open.


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2020)

My club are taking advanced bookings as there's a chance that some lockdown restrictions might be lifted!
Bookings are for members only, 2 balls only and tee times are 10 minutes apart.
I'm just so excited ................................. probably be raining though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

Spending a couple of hours catching up via zoom with a forum stalwart & his much better half


----------



## chrisd (May 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Spending a couple of hours catching up via zoom with a forum stalwart & his much better half 

Click to expand...

Spending a couple of hours catching up via zoom with a forum leg end and his quite obviously better half 👍👍


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

Well I'm delighted to report I only have a Kidney infection, I was a bit concerned that the pain in my r/h side kidney could possibly be virus related.
So this morning at 8.30 I called the doctors for an appointment.
Receptionist then asked a few personal questions, then said you can have a phone consultation with the practice nurse.
She'll call you later this morning, but if you don't answer she wont call back.
The nurse duly called me at 10.30 and I explained my symptoms.
She said  better bring a urine sample to the surgery.
11.30 am sample delivered.
12.30 nurse phoned results, says I have a severe kidney/urinary infection and she'll fax a prescription to my local Pharmacy immediately.
Pharmacy closed between 1 & 2 pm 
Picked up my Antibiotics 2.15 pm.

Normally it takes me about 21 days just to get a non urgent appointment, so this new phone Triage appointment system could work well in some circumstances.I was going to say PMSL, but better not  EDIT , I'm allowed to take alcohol along with these antibiotics


----------



## rosecott (May 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Tee time booked for 14th May at 2.04pm!
		
Click to expand...

That's my birthday.


----------



## rosecott (May 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Well I'm delighted to report I only have a Kidney infection, I was a bit concerned that the pain in my r/h side kidney could possibly be virus related.
So this morning at 8.30 I called the doctors for an appointment.
Receptionist then asked a few personal questions, then said you can have a phone consultation with the practice nurse.
She'll call you later this morning, but if you don't answer she wont call back.
The nurse duly called me at 10.30 and I explained my symptoms.
She said  better bring a urine sample to the surgery.
11.30 am sample delivered.
12.30 nurse phoned results, says I have a severe kidney/urinary infection and she'll fax a prescription to my local Pharmacy immediately.
Pharmacy closed between 1 & 2 pm 
Picked up my Antibiotics 2.15 pm.

Normally it takes me about 21 days just to get a non urgent appointment, so this new phone Triage appointment system could work well in some circumstances.I was going to say PMSL, but better not  EDIT , I'm allowed to take alcohol along with these antibiotics 

Click to expand...

I'm impressed = able to pee on demand at your age.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I'm impressed = able to pee on demand at your age.
		
Click to expand...

That's pish Jim -_MSL
Note no P, , I'm a whippersnapper compared to you auld yin .


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

rosecott said:



			That's my birthday.
		
Click to expand...

Happy 90th Jim


----------



## srixon 1 (May 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately it seems to be on Amazon Prime and we don't have that...unless it is somewhere else I haven't spotted...
		
Click to expand...

I think it was on channel 4 when it first aired, but it was a few years ago.


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Knock on the door with a deliver from Royal mail. Odd I haven't ordered anything, turns out Mrs Wolf has ordered me new supplies from MyProtein, 5 x 1 KG bags of varying flavours including my favourite coconut one, and 5 boxes of protein krispies, which are basically chocolate protein covered rice krispie cakes 😍 

She has hugely redeemed herself from my random irritation 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2020)

Found out what we having today (regards to the twins) 

Twin girls 

3 girls all together

Hopefully they turn out like their sister 

Can't wait


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Found out what we having today (regards to the twins)

Twin girls

3 girls all together

Hopefully they turn out like their sister

Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2020)

Hooray - the peonies are coming out - summer is a'comin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Found out what we having today (regards to the twins)

Twin girls

3 girls all together

Hopefully they turn out like their sister

Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. You're going to be seriously outnumbered indoors now


----------



## Italian outcast (May 5, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Hooray - the peonies are coming out - summer is a'comin.
	View attachment 30453

Click to expand...

You_ live* at Augusta*_?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2020)

We've lived in the village for 20 years and I thought I knew every footpath and bridleway around due to running a lot when we first moved in - plus dog walking. Today we took a different route as there were cattle on our usual route (which is fine but the dirty dogs want to gorge on cow poo!)...anyhow we came across this which turns out to be a small gauge railway the owners put in to transport food to their horses and horse poop back out again!!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've lived in the village for 20 years and I thought I knew every footpath and bridleway around due to running a lot when we first moved in - plus dog walking. Today we took a different route as there were cattle on our usual route (which is fine but the dirty dogs want to gorge on cow poo!)...anyhow we came across this which turns out to be a small gauge railway the owners put in to transport food to their horses and horse poop back out again!!

View attachment 30459
View attachment 30460
View attachment 30461

Click to expand...


we found a path we didnt know existed yesterday, down the side of one of the main roads, a hidden path behind some hedges and then behind another line of houses some beautiful woodland we didnt no was there  definitely a few more spots to explore here! sadly no train tracks tho lol


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Im finally getting better at chess, taken a while but I actually understand why I am making some of the moves at last and managed to beat the friend who had been winning easily. Plenty to learn still mind!


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			You_ live* at Augusta*_? 

Click to expand...

Not quite.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

Although I wasnt in any real doubt its heartening to take a quick trip onto the GOV.UK site to find out I am eligible for the Self employed help scheme starting next week.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2020)

Taking lunch, on the terrace, without the need of additional layers...


----------



## BrianM (May 6, 2020)

This weather, scorchio in the Highlands today 😀


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Although I wasnt in any real doubt its heartening to take a quick trip onto the GOV.UK site to find out I am eligible for the Self employed help scheme starting next week.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, can feed the kids now.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Me too, can feed the kids now.
		
Click to expand...

or try and get the treble up in the golf depot lottery


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			or try and get the treble up in the golf depot lottery 

Click to expand...

Haha you’re a bad man Steve.........



Already got my eye on a new 3wood 😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2020)

Frazzles...sometimes they're just the right snack.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Frazzles...sometimes they're just the right snack.
		
Click to expand...

Raise you Monster Munch


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Raise you Monster Munch
		
Click to expand...

Only if pickled onion flavour!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Only if pickled onion flavour!
		
Click to expand...

Is there another lol?


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2020)

Watching Captain Tom on BBC1
Brilliant


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

Picallili


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

I got my Z4 a new MOT yesterday. Paid for it today, £20. They have an offer on, as they are so quiet.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

spotted a Pine Marten out on the walk today, seen them before but never in the mddle of the day

and also just walked in the door after the walk, which was warm and sunny all morning, peeing it down now


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			This weather, scorchio in the Highlands today 😀
		
Click to expand...

Jinxed it


----------



## BrianM (May 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Jinxed it

Click to expand...

I know, was a cracking morning, got my grass all cut in the nick of time 😀
Still can’t believe the amount of idiots driving to SNH building then walking round the course 😡


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I know, was a cracking morning, got my grass all cut in the nick of time 😀
Still can’t believe the amount of idiots driving to SNH building then walking round the course 😡
		
Click to expand...

a lot of the ponds are drying up and the linings are lifting so the club has stuck danger signs up, not that anyone is taking any notice quite a few groups of kids and familes playing in them. i keep Ruper away, he almost got stuck in one 3 weeks ago when the water level wasn't as low as it is now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 7, 2020)

The Bluebells of Scotland, fabulous in our area this year.
One of our woods had a few 10 years ago, absolutely covered now.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2020)

A frazzle sandwich...fabulous!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 7, 2020)

Seeing my beautiful Border terrier apparently recover from the bad enteritis she had since the beginning of the week. She was so good at asking to go out, even at times throughout the night, waking us, that she never had one "accident" indoors.
The vets medicine has had a very quick effect, so hopefully she will continue to get back to normal.
Dogs eat all sorts , we knew that , so we thought our bland diet we gave her would bring her back to normal, but it didn't . That's when your fears start to grow...etc.

Anyway, we feel relieved today ...


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The Bluebells of Scotland, fabulous in our area this year.
One of our woods had a few 10 years ago, absolutely covered now.
		
Click to expand...

We had fabulous bluebells this year. The best were round the back of The Grove. They have a woodland walk, and the bluebells were intense. Lovely.
People normally drive from miles around to my local woods, Whipendell, to see the bluebells. Sadly,  the car parks have been closed, and the police turning people away.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			We had fabulous bluebells this year. The best were round the back of The Grove. They have a woodland walk, and the bluebells were intense. Lovely.
People normally drive from miles around to my local woods, Whipendell, to see the bluebells. Sadly,  the car parks have been closed, and the police turning people away.
		
Click to expand...

Dockey woods Ashridge was our go to spot during the bluebell season... With lockdown, had to make do with Bayhurst this year... Pretty decent displays in parts...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			A frazzle sandwich...fabulous!
		
Click to expand...

Roysters t bone steak (LOL) are the biz...£1 big bag preferable...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2020)

Still, many weeks in, a good number of folk out this evening showing appreciation for the NHS...


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, just one point, ours weren't Scottish bluebells, they were just Bluebells. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Oh yeah, just one point, ours weren't Scottish bluebells, they were just Bluebells. Not sure what the difference is.
		
Click to expand...

Yours are  not Scottish?


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Someone posted a video from our local hospital today, one of the healthcare assistants left ICU today having been there for 4 weeks to rapturous applause from everyone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			Someone posted a video from our local hospital today, one of the healthcare assistants left ICU today having been there for 4 weeks to rapturous applause from everyone
		
Click to expand...

We clapped a lady out to a ward after 35 days yesterday which was fantastic. There are some great stories out there on social media about some really inspiring recoveries from almost the brink to being released home so encouraging that hospitals are doing the best job they can and are making a difference still.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 8, 2020)

The red squirrel I have just spotted in the tree at the bottom of my garden.

I was aware that they have been spotted on my road but this is the first time I have seen one in my grden.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha you’re a bad man Steve.........



Already got my eye on a new 3wood 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

3 wood or feed the family. Well that's a no brainer! 


Which shaft are you going for?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

Barley is 10 today. Bless this boy. He's been a challenge and continues to improve since we rescued him 4 years ago. Love him to bits. The last photo was this morning and his number one adoring fan Daisy had to be by his side.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

Gino Bartali.  

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/52538289


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gino Bartali. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/52538289

Click to expand...


My lad has a book about his life...
Timely reminder I need to borrow it for a read...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Had some bacon for lunch all be it served on a bed of spinach and smashed avo...
Still, none the less, a real treat...

Will be back on diet tomorrow only 4Kgs away from my target...


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2020)

I’ll blow my trumpet. I cleaned my car today. And my wife’s. And then next door. And then their neighbour. Gratis.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

The ignore function.


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2020)

That feeling when you cut your grass 2 days ago and next door cuts theirs today....and theres a demarcation line between them because he used a higher cutting height than I did which means he'll be cutting his again before me.



Sweet Jesus, I need to get out more


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2020)

Piece said:



			I’ll blow my trumpet. I cleaned my car today. And my wife’s. And then next door. And then their neighbour. Gratis. 

Click to expand...

Wow, you work quickly!
I did my sister's car over the last couple of days.
10½ hours, outside of the car only ......................... it did look good though.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Wow, you work quickly!
I did my sister's car over the last couple of days.
10½ hours, outside of the car only ......................... it did look good though. 

Click to expand...


you clean it with a toothbrush?


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			you clean it with a toothbrush?
		
Click to expand...

It hadn't been cleaned for I don't know how long!
One hour to do the wheels, another hour and a bit do get rid of all the tar, a good wash, a good clay, half an hour to mask it, 3+ hours to polish it, then a good coat of wax, treat all the rubber and plastic bits, then there's the glass ........................... it soon adds up.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2020)

Been a good 24 hours 

Picked the twins names. Daughter's picked them up straight away so she getting used to them

Ordered double pram, second cot, new baby monitor etc 

Mrs has finished her plans for our daughters new room which is 90% done.. she moves in next month for her bday. Then we can redo the nursery to fit two in.

Oh and Mrs favourite Chinese has reopened .. so it's on the way!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 10, 2020)

Looks like my flight is still active for Friday ...


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Looks like my flight is still active for Friday ...
		
Click to expand...

hopefully this post stays here and doesnt go across to the RI thread later in the week! gl


----------



## MegaSteve (May 10, 2020)

Seeing one of our NHS neighbours home after a six night stay in hospital with covid...


----------



## harpo_72 (May 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			hopefully this post stays here and doesnt go across to the RI thread later in the week! gl
		
Click to expand...

Should be okay, SAS have all their flight details and cancellations 7 days in advance. It looks like they have a reduced service as there are 3 flights out every day but they have reduced it to a single one. I’ll keep looking on their website as they seem to be quite honest. It won’t be a random irritation as they are being honest about their services and refunds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Seeing one of our NHS neighbours home after a six night stay in hospital with covid...
		
Click to expand...

Good news. After losing a friend last week (and a consultant I knew last month) then I get really nervous whenever any of the staff are reported as being in patients as I've seen how quickly people can make a turn for the worse. Hopefully your friend can recover at home and be back on their feer and at work again soon


----------



## Kellfire (May 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259931151403290624
Another belter.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

Kellfire said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259931151403290624
Another belter.
		
Click to expand...

The guy's a genius


----------



## MegaSteve (May 13, 2020)

Seeing an Egret attending one of the ponds, in the woods, whilst out yesterday... Have a look of royalty about them... Also, saw our first goslings, of the year, out on the Lido...


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2020)

I'm no animal lover, far from it, but I heard this animal moaning noise and went to check it out. Two cats standing face to face and 'yowling' at each other in next door's garden for over 5 minutes. It was actually really funny. Missus took a video of it and one of them starting giving her evils for filming it.


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2020)

Seeing ten baby blue tits being fed by mum and dad in a nest box with a camera.
Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2020)

Our sous vide stick arrived yesterday so today’s dinner will be sirloin steak cooked at 52 degrees for eight hours. Mmmm.


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2020)

Reaching our first green yesterday after 7 and a half weeks of no golf, to see 2 red kites wheeling above us.


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2020)

not a great morning here for my bike ride with the dog this morning, cold, windy and heavy showers, long may it continue, hardly saw a sole, usually packed


----------



## richart (May 14, 2020)

Last hole I played before the lockdown, 18th at my club, I birdied. First hole back after the lockdown I birdied. Ok before and after these birdiies was not pretty, but back to back birdies two months apart.


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2020)

We opened the bar at the bowling club today. All the right distancing and protocols. 9 of us sat there out on the terrace, around 3 big table. Up rocks our oldest member, who lives 2 down from the club. He's into his 90's now, still lives on his own and isn't quite 100% there. "By eck I've missed you lot. Who's the nice person that going to by me a beer?"

This guy has been there, done it, seen it, met the stars, drunk with them, ridden it and jumped from it.... and I've seen the pictures. He is a legend! And you'd have been killed in the rush to buy him that beer!

The world might not be perfect at present but its still alive and kicking.


----------



## richart (May 14, 2020)

That will be you in ten years time Bri.


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2020)

richart said:



			That will be you in ten years time Bri.

Click to expand...

I can see why you're not an accountant...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

A lot of the portering staff lining the corridor from ICU to our respiratory ward (social distancing) to clap their colleague out of our care after a very close call and extended stay. Hopefully he'll go from strength to strength now and be home soon. Numbers continue to go down as well


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			We opened the bar at the bowling club today. All the right distancing and protocols. 9 of us sat there out on the terrace, around 3 big table. Up rocks our oldest member, who lives 2 down from the club. He's into his 90's now, still lives on his own and isn't quite 100% there. "By eck I've missed you lot. Who's the nice person that going to by me a beer?"

This guy has been there, done it, seen it, met the stars, drunk with them, ridden it and jumped from it.... and I've seen the pictures. He is a legend! And you'd have been killed in the rush to buy him that beer!

The world might not be perfect at present but its still alive and kicking.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## richart (May 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I can see why you're not an accountant...

Click to expand...

Yes you are right, I meant five years.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 14, 2020)

Solicitor came back with some positive news and my case is moving forward nicely 👍 hopefully we can put it behind us and get on with a new adventure


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2020)

Anybody watch Charlie Brooker’s Viral wipe last night, 

Quite a few mirthful chortles emanated during the program.

Hard hitting, controversial and a bit rude in places, but well worth a watch 👍


----------



## Kellfire (May 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Anybody watch Charlie Brooker’s Viral wipe last night,

Quite a few mirthful chortles emanated during the program.

Hard hitting, controversial and a bit rude in places, but well worth a watch 👍
		
Click to expand...

I love all of his annual wipes, and back when he used to do them more often, too.


----------



## rosecott (May 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Anybody watch Charlie Brooker’s Viral wipe last night,

Quite a few mirthful chortles emanated during the program.

Hard hitting, controversial and a bit rude in places, but well worth a watch 👍
		
Click to expand...

It was a must watch for the times we're going through - his books are also well worth reading.


----------



## User62651 (May 15, 2020)

Wow! Jump off a mountain in a wingsuit and land in a moving plane. Bond like🧐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260977506242514944


----------



## harpo_72 (May 15, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Wow! Jump off a mountain in a wingsuit and land in a moving plane. Bond like🧐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260977506242514944

Click to expand...

So how many died doing that?


----------



## richart (May 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			So how many died doing that?
		
Click to expand...

I assumed they were going to get in the plane just in time for it to crash.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

My little boy left me a card in my luggage. He had written a short message and drawn me a spider man following a plane with me in ..


----------



## bobmac (May 16, 2020)

Yesterday was the lowest number of new cases of the virus since March


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2020)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2020)

Got my Wizz Air refund! Just two Ryanair ones to go.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Got my Wizz Air refund! Just two Ryanair ones to go.
		
Click to expand...

How long did that take? 
Ryanair offered me a travel voucher valid for a year .. so I did not go for the refund, I will if it looks like I cannot take it up


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			How long did that take?
Ryanair offered me a travel voucher valid for a year .. so I did not go for the refund, I will if it looks like I cannot take it up
		
Click to expand...

It's been about 7 weeks since the cancelled holiday. I've seen advice not to accept vouchers because then if they go bust you won't be able to get the money back. Ryanair just keep putting us off, and we've heard rumours they could be going under, so I've filled out a refund request via my bank/credit card for them now.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's been about 7 weeks since the cancelled holiday. I've seen advice not to accept vouchers because then if they go bust you won't be able to get the money back. Ryanair just keep putting us off, and we've heard rumours they could be going under, so I've filled out a refund request via my bank/credit card for them now.
		
Click to expand...

Okay think I’ll follow that route


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2020)

Jet2 have refunded me cash. Completely unprompted.

In genuinely heart warming news, we have a cuckoo somewhere on our course and it was really going for it last night.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 16, 2020)

Watching some footie on the box 👍...


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

Got to air bnb, girl was fantastic she met me at the tram stop having given me all the details- made coming off the train a piece of cake! Think I am going to like it here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Amazon gave me a refund for the golf mat that never arrived. No hassle or argument and money back in the account inside 3 days


----------



## Bazzatron (May 17, 2020)

My favourite takeaway is back open


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2020)

It would appear that Fragger only sings when he's winning.........


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2020)

Dirty Dancing 

Always tinged with sadness about Patrick Swayze though


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that Fragger only sings when he's winning.........

Click to expand...

If anyone wants a lesson  in how to be 8-3 up after 5 holes (with a blob) and to lose 8-9 after 9——————- 

Please give me a shout and I’ll pass on my experience 👍😔. Where’s the flipping whisky? 🥃


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Dirty Dancing 

Always tinged with sadness about Patrick Swayze though 

Click to expand...

Imurg has always had a man crush on PS, but don’t tell anyone, 

Having said that, saw Roadhouse the other night with Jeff Healey , took me right back


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2020)

Not being called forward for a blood test due to CV19 restrictions and the inevitable lecture to reduce alcohol intake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If anyone wants a lesson  in how to be 8-3 up after 5 holes (with a blob) and to lose 8-9 after 9——————-

Please give me a shout and I’ll pass on my experience 👍😔. Where’s the flipping whisky? 🥃
		
Click to expand...

Oh Frag. How could you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Oh Frag. How could you
		
Click to expand...

I know, nightmare, lost concentration
Blobbed the last four holes , 

But I thoroughly enjoyed it out there
Go figure 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I know, nightmare, lost concentration
Blobbed the last four holes ,

But I thoroughly enjoyed it out there
Go figure 😂
		
Click to expand...

Great to be back isn't it. Are you still restricted to 9? We open to 18 on Wednesday and having played both nines this weekend the one thing I missed was simply coming off the 9th and walking through the car park and carrying on down 10th. Just felt so short, especially when we were round in just over and hour or so


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It would appear that Fragger only sings when he's winning.........

Click to expand...

he doesn’t sing that often does he? 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			he doesn’t sing that often does he? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Some would say “Blooming good job too” 👍


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurg has always had a man crush on PS, but don’t tell anyone,

Having said that, *saw Roadhouse the other night with Jeff Healey *, took me right back
		
Click to expand...

A truly awful film with a truly awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurg has always had a man crush on PS, but don’t tell anyone,

Having said that, saw Roadhouse the other night with Jeff Healey , took me right back
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I can say, other than completely denying the monstrous accusation, is that at least PS was a Human and not a puppet!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The only thing I can say, other than completely denying the monstrous accusation, is that at least PS was a Human and not a puppet!
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to Tin Tin or Lady Penelope or Aqua Marina???

Asking for a friend 🤣


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are you referring to Tin Tin or Lady Penelope or Aqua Marina???

Asking for a friend 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The case for the prosecution rests M'lud


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2020)

you 2 must be practising excessive SD when youre playing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			you 2 must be practising excessive SD when youre playing 

Click to expand...

With his draw and my fade......yes 😀


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are you referring to Tin Tin or Lady Penelope or Aqua Marina???

Asking for a friend 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You have to go for Aqua Marina.   She is really good looking and she never says a word .....      throws hand grenade, takes coat, runs away to hide.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You have to go for Aqua Marina.   She is really good looking and she never says a word .....      throws hand grenade, takes coat, runs away to hide.
		
Click to expand...

Somehow in a moment of memory loss I clean forgot about Destiny Angel ......

How? ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Somehow in a moment of memory loss I clean forgot about Destiny Angel ......

How? ?
		
Click to expand...


And she had three friends.....         I have already moved on to UFO and Gabrielle Drake as head of Moonbase in a purple wig and mini skirt ….


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And she had three friends.....         I have already moved on to UFO and Gabrielle Drake as head of Moonbase in a purple wig and mini skirt ….
		
Click to expand...


OK you win

Perv


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 18, 2020)

You're not having much success in head-to-head battles right now are you?


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2020)

Just had a Stornoway black pudding and fried egg roll, absolutely tremendous, can’t remember the last time I’ve had it 😀


----------



## harpo_72 (May 18, 2020)

First day and it seems okay. The new offices are serious the lunch rooms have 2 banks of 9 microwaves ...! There is fresh fruit available ( not at the moment as they are working from home) Everyone was polite and helpful. The public transport was efficient and I have finely figured out you just buy a ticket in case you get checked.
My new colleagues have helped me find all the stuff, advised me about the best areas and even sent me a map of all the local golf clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And she had three friends.....         I have already moved on to UFO and Gabrielle Drake as head of Moonbase in a purple wig and mini skirt ….
		
Click to expand...

It was the only reason to watch wasn't it although Wanda Ventham as Col Lake wasn't too shabby


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2020)

Some people on here really are very kind and thoughtful.
Thanks mate .


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2020)

Played 18 holes today for the first time this year. That in itself not worthy of a gladdening (it was ok) but the halfway hut was open and the first time I've seen Ian since his lovely wife Teena sadly lost her fight with cancer. So nice to offer condolences in person and chat a little about Teena with him.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some people on here really are very kind and thoughtful.
Thanks mate .
		
Click to expand...

Also generous with their time and expertise


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha ha I had one of those last week 😅
		
Click to expand...

I had mine when I went for my over 40's health check. Went through all the questions and the nurse got to "How much do you drink in a week?", my reply was "Do you want me to half it so that you can double it or do you want me to be honest?". She said, "Well give me an honest answer", so I said "Between 60 and 80 units a week, but as I work offshore I don't drink at all for half of the year so if you average it out it brings me down pretty close to the recommended weekly allowance". Apparently it doesn't work like that.


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I had mine when I went for my over 40's health check. Went through all the questions and the nurse got to "How much do you drink in a week?", my reply was "Do you want me to half it so that you can double it or do you want me to be honest?". She said, "Well give me an honest answer", so I said "Between 60 and 80 units a week, but as I work offshore I don't drink at all for half of the year so if you average it out it brings me down pretty close to the recommended weekly allowance". Apparently it doesn't work like that.
		
Click to expand...

I can relate to that, did my ENG 1 at start of year, doctor said to me that I was carrying excess belly fat and that I’m not getting any younger to lose it, I’m not in my 40’s yet, the only place I carry weight is my belly, more so since lockdown 😬
I also told a white lie about my units per week 😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2020)

Off shortly to meet with my best friend for the first time since before lockdown. Plan a walk in the countryside and chit chat - sore throat guaranteed!


----------



## MegaSteve (May 20, 2020)

Grandstand view of some top parenting, from a pair of grebes, at one of the nearby ponds 👍...


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2020)

The weather in the Highlands today 😎


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2020)

went out with the dog early today and it paid off, so much wildlife about, saw a otter in the canal, a pine marten in the woods and a heard of deer in a field that ran side by side to us was we cycles along a farm track


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2020)

My course is finally back open and I'm booked in for Saturday at 12:34! I will have to do a 45 minute walk to get there but who cares! GOLF!


----------



## GB72 (May 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I can relate to that, did my ENG 1 at start of year, doctor said to me that I was carrying excess belly fat and that I’m not getting any younger to lose it, I’m not in my 40’s yet, the only place I carry weight is my belly, more so since lockdown 😬
I also told a white lie about my units per week 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to let them know my units per week, just omit to mention it is normally on one day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went out with the dog early today and it paid off, so much wildlife about, saw a otter in the canal, a pine marten in the woods and a heard of deer in a field that ran side by side to us was *we cycles along a farm track*

Click to expand...

Your dog can ride a bike! Wow


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 20, 2020)

Buying a baseball game for my PS4 and now being totally hooked by it. Even created a player that looks and pitches like I did back in the day albeit with more success.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2020)

New BBQ is built and will be getting its first load of lumpwood charcoal imminently 😎


----------



## Fade and Die (May 20, 2020)

Finally pulled the trigger and become a member of a golf club! Booked 18 holes at 6.20 in the morning and another 18 on Friday morning! Can’t wait! 😁
Secretary seemed unsure how I would get a handicap during “these times” but said he’d look into it.


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Buying a baseball game for my PS4 and now being totally hooked by it. Even created a player that looks and pitches like I did back in the day albeit with more success.
		
Click to expand...

EA Sports Mens Rounders ?? 😀😀


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2020)

I'm not saying what is in the BBQ 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (May 20, 2020)

Well i was shown a food delivery app and i am afraid i had a Pizza Hut delivered with ice cream to follow ! Bank holiday tomorrow here and then the office is closed so I will be having a little wander about an i may have some accommodation sorted as well .. then it will be a dilemma new sticks or not


----------



## Kellfire (May 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not saying what is in the BBQ 😂

View attachment 30772

Click to expand...

Gas?


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Gas?
		
Click to expand...

No man, proper BBQ 😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			EA Sports Mens Rounders ?? 😀😀
		
Click to expand...

You're only jealous because your care home only has a ZX81 for your computer entertainment


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not saying what is in the BBQ 😂

View attachment 30772

Click to expand...

Looks a bit like a spacer for a rotisserie attachment, or could be an opening for a pizza on the other side?


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Looks a bit like a spacer for a rotisserie attachment, or could be an opening for a pizza on the other side?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just for more height options for the grill but you could be correct.
Got a beer can chicken planned for Saturday and slow cooked pork shoulder for Sunday, weather permitting


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I think it's just for more height options for the grill but you could be correct.
Got a beer can chicken planned for Saturday and slow cooked pork shoulder for Sunday, weather permitting 

Click to expand...

havent done a beer can chicken, but have done the slow cooked pork shoulder. The first time I did it, the wife was very confused as to why I was getting up at 4 AM to light the BBQ. 14 hours later there was a lot of very tasty pulled pork.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			havent done a beer can chicken, but have done the slow cooked pork shoulder. The first time I did it, the wife was very confused as to why I was getting up at 4 AM to light the BBQ. 14 hours later there was a lot of very tasty pulled pork.
		
Click to expand...


Did you do it in a kettle bbq or a smoker? I've been reading about the minion method and bbq coal snakes, there's a whole world of bbq techniques out there I never knew about 
And I'm still waiting for the self proclaimed bbq king of the GM forum Captain Iron to post some recipes


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:




Did you do it in a kettle bbq or a smoker? I've been reading about the minion method and bbq coal snakes, there's a whole world of bbq techniques out there I never knew about 
And I'm still waiting for the self proclaimed bbq king of the GM forum Captain Iron to post some recipes 

Click to expand...

Done on a Weber Kettle, its the only BBQ I have, but have been able to do everything I want on it so far. I use the snake method, think it works much better on the kettle and is easy to control the temperature. Briquettes are much better for a snake, but make sure you use good quality ones (I only use Weber), cheap briquettes have chemicals in which effect the taste of the food. Light 7-8 briquettes in a chimney starter and then when they are ready, place them on the end of your snake. If you want to add some smoke, then get some wood chunks in the first quarter of your snake.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not saying what is in the BBQ 😂

View attachment 30772

Click to expand...

jesus that has to be the biggest BBQ i've ever seen, what were you cooking a side of beef


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Done on a Weber Kettle, its the only BBQ I have, but have been able to do everything I want on it so far. I use the snake method, think it works much better on the kettle and is easy to control the temperature. Briquettes are much better for a snake, but make sure you use good quality ones (I only use Weber), cheap briquettes have chemicals in which effect the taste of the food. Light 7-8 briquettes in a chimney starter and then when they are ready, place them on the end of your snake. If you want to add some smoke, then get some wood chunks in the first quarter of your snake.
		
Click to expand...

Million dollar question.
Regarding temps, Weber website says only adjust the top vent to control the temp, other websites say only the bottom. What have you found that works best?


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			jesus that has to be the biggest BBQ i've ever seen, what were you cooking a side of beef

Click to expand...

No comment


----------



## SteveW86 (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Million dollar question.
Regarding temps, Weber website says only adjust the top vent to control the temp, other websites say only the bottom. What have you found that works best?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at a Facebook group called "CountryWoodSmoke", all the info you could ever need is available on there.

From the research I did, I went with using the bottom vents to control the temperatures. If you close the top vents there isnt really a release for the smoke and it can effect the taste. I dont have a hinged lid, so I rotate the lid as the snake burns so that the vent is opposite where the lit part of the snake is, this draws the heat and smoke over the meat. One thing you may not like to hear is that the built in thermometers are not that accurate, so use as a guide only. If you are planning on doing slow cooks, such are pork shoulders/ribs/briskets I would invest in thermometer such as a "meater" which will allow you to monitor the temp on the grill and also the internal temperature of the meat. Some of the bigger joints of meat are pretty expensive, so a shame to ruin one.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2020)

At work earlier (well, at home at work) I got an email asking to add someone called Kevin Keegan to our system. Took every fibre of my being not to reply with "I would LOVE to add them to the system, just love it!"


----------



## BrianM (May 22, 2020)

Just got some fresh langoustines delivered and had scallops delivered at start of week as well.
Eating like Kings up here at the moment!!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 22, 2020)

Swedish chocolate is orgasmic !

might go for a pint tomorrow... tee hee hee 

although I was trying to be tight, one cheeky pint won’t hurt, it will be quick, I don’t have any friends.


----------



## richart (May 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			At work earlier (well, at home at work) I got an email asking to add someone called Kevin Keegan to our system. Took every fibre of my being not to reply with "I would LOVE to add them to the system, just love it!" 

Click to expand...

Always liked, 'Jesus saves, but Keegan scores fron the rebound'


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Just got some fresh langoustines delivered and had scallops delivered at start of week as well.
Eating like Kings up here at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...


Had scallops in the week and having langoustines tomorrow, such a shame langoustines from the west coast mostly  go in normal times to the continent .

Nothing better


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			At work earlier (well, at home at work) I got an email asking to add someone called Kevin Keegan to our system. Took every fibre of my being not to reply with "I would LOVE to add them to the system, just love it!" 

Click to expand...

A few months ago, our work cleaner was on the phone trying to sort something out and was trying to give his name "No it's HEADLEY.."
All I could think about for the rest of the day was Blazing Saddles.


----------



## BrianM (May 23, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Had scallops in the week and having langoustines tomorrow, such a shame langoustines from the west coast mostly  go in normal times to the continent .

Nothing better 

Click to expand...

Yeah, very lucky up here, arguably the best seafood in the world 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Swedish chocolate is orgasmic !

*might go for a pint tomorrow... tee hee hee*

although I was trying to be tight, one cheeky pint won’t hurt, it will be quick, I don’t have any friends.
		
Click to expand...

That is possibly the lowest behaviour I have seen on here for a while, & worthy of an infraction!! 


Have one for me, you git.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2020)

Mrs. BiM had a back twinge so went to the chiropractor this morning, which nearly resulted in her putting it out completely.  Bear with me...

Mrs. BiM & the chiropractor were discussing safety measures re the virus.  Apparently someone the chiropractor knows, rather than wiping the tins & stuff down, put it in the dishwasher.  This resulted in removing every label from the tins, and cooking some of the contents.  You couldn't make it up!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That is possibly the lowest behaviour I have seen on here for a while, & worthy of an infraction!! 


Have one for me, you git.  

Click to expand...

Ah I haven’t done it today, I have just saved myself £800 by not purchasing a second set of clubs for out here ... I was strong and just bought a driver that was very easy. Now I need to work out if I can pop back home in the uk pick up my clubs and come back here to Gothenburg... in a weekend without infringing the quarantine


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Ah I haven’t done it today, I have just saved myself £800 by not purchasing a second set of clubs for out here ... I was strong and just bought a driver that was very easy. Now I need to work out if I can pop back home in the uk pick up my clubs and come back here to Gothenburg... in a weekend without infringing the quarantine
		
Click to expand...

Can you not ask your new colleagues if they have the equivalent of gumtree or facebook marketplace for you to search?


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2020)

I remember posting on one of the Brexit threads many moons ago that I was appalled by the bias being shown by the BBC on their coverage of Brexit and, as you'd expect my view was roundly derided by the usual suspects on here. Well, it now appears that Ofcom have decided that they agree that the BBCwas biased in a report that they have released


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you not ask your new colleagues if they have the equivalent of gumtree or facebook marketplace for you to search?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was thinking that, eBay must be active over here as well


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I remember posting on one of the Brexit threads many moons ago that I was appalled by the bias being shown by the BBC on their coverage of Brexit and, as you'd expect my view was roundly derided by the usual suspects on here. Well, it now appears that Ofcom have decided that they agree that the BBCwas biased in a report that they have released
		
Click to expand...

You got a link Chris, I did see a report earlier in the year were some complaints of bias were upheld and some dismissed.
So not sure if they were bias during the whole process or just with certain programmes etc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yeah I was thinking that, eBay must be active over here as well
		
Click to expand...

Another option for you. Could you get your clubs and bag wrapped and shipped via ups, dhl or equivalent. Would your work have an account you could ship via? I haven't shipped to Gothenburg before but I would expect to Stockholm that would cost £30-40. It would save duplicating gear.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You got a link Chris, I did see a report earlier in the year were some complaints of bias were upheld and some dismissed.
So not sure if they were bias during the whole process or just with certain programmes etc.
		
Click to expand...

It was reported in Thursday's Express Paul but I haven't seen a link to Ofcom


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another option for you. Could you get your clubs and bag wrapped and shipped via ups, dhl or equivalent. Would your work have an account you could ship via? I haven't shipped to Gothenburg before but I would expect to Stockholm that would cost £30-40. It would save duplicating gear.
		
Click to expand...

Realistically that’s the right thing to do, I have enough spares. I was wondering if the quarantine will be an issue if I flew back for a weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Northwick Park driving range is.......
🥁 🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁

OPEN! 💪
		
Click to expand...

A local range opens on Tuesday and the teaching pro I use resumes then. I need to see him but already fully booked on Tuesday so hoping for Wednesday to get my game back on track. At least I have somewhere to work on my game without having to book a specific practice time at the club to use the practice ground and be limited to 60 balls


----------



## yandabrown (May 23, 2020)

Maninblack, a true gentleman.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Realistically that’s the right thing to do, I have enough spares. I was wondering if the quarantine will be an issue if I flew back for a weekend
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the rules are in Sweden but in the UK the quarantine rules don't start until 8th June so if you can get back next weekend you won't have to quarantine at this end. I'm guessing the quarantine deadline might have something to do with why my UK based job working for a Swedish company (who will be flying their staff over) has had the start date brought forward from 9th to 2nd June.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			No idea what the rules are in Sweden but in the UK the quarantine rules don't start until 8th June so if you can get back next weekend you won't have to quarantine at this end. I'm guessing the quarantine deadline might have something to do with why my UK based job working for a Swedish company (who will be flying their staff over) has had the start date brought forward from 9th to 2nd June.
		
Click to expand...

I was discussing with the wife last night, the risk to get a return flight is too great. She asked if I had sorted my clubs out and my main bag is sorted out but locked in my car. Which she needs to pull out the garage to get to ... and she doesn’t like my car it’s a little bit noisy


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If only you'd received perfect advice on how to get your clubs out there in the first place 🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...

I had no fixed accommodation at that point dragging a 20 kg case and a set of sticks was not an option... believe it or not I have locked accommodation down until at least end of august which could then be extended hopefully for a year. Which given the state of the housing market over here is pretty good


----------



## Kellfire (May 25, 2020)

People who say something idiotic and then claim they were just fishing.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 26, 2020)

Setting up a 'smart' lightbulb... Well pleased as being a fully paid up ageing technophobe... One small step😉👍...


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2020)

Staying out of this Dominic Cummings business. Too many forum and social media experts.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

Piece said:



			Staying out of this Dominic Cummings business. Too many forum and social media experts.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even really know who Dominic Cummings was. How's that for staying out of it?


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2020)

Renegotiating the sky TV contract in less than 15 minutes at a lower price than this times


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Watching a family of goldfinches on the bird feeders especially the mother trying to encourage a fledgling to fly onto it and feed. It wasn't having it and so mum was feed it on top of the fence. Eventually she persuaded it into the tree and showed her how to tuck into the whitefly our plum tree seems infested in at the moment. Definitely go the hang of that


----------



## pendodave (May 27, 2020)

Just bottled up some elderflower cordial. One of the year's seasonal rituals. First asparagus (although I never got round to asparagus cordial...), now this. It's a great time of year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2020)

The glory of the countryside my golf course winds through, and the joy of playing it yesterday on a beautiful sunny and warm evening in the company of my bestest golfing buddy.  And I can reflect how fortunate and blessed I am to be able to afford to be a member and simply to be playing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2020)

Needed some new Golf shorts and finding I needed a 32” inch waist.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Needed some new Golf shorts and finding I needed a 32” inch waist.
		
Click to expand...

Join the club Paul. 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Needed some new Golf shorts and finding I needed a 32” inch waist.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Join the club Paul. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Emergency Mars Bar distribution required to these members 
Or has one of your hips dropped off?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2020)

My daughter having her first 💩 on the potty 🥳🥳


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My daughter having her first 💩 on the potty 🥳🥳
		
Click to expand...

Hear that. Ours is month in now

Still ammusing when she announces very loudly "daddy I done brown"


----------



## SatchFan (May 28, 2020)

My 96 year old auntie who has bought herself an Amazon Alexa so she has something to talk to during the continued lockdown.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My daughter having her first 💩 on the potty 🥳🥳
		
Click to expand...

My wife and I are working from home and looking after the boy, lockdown has been great for potty training. Think we've cracked it.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 28, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			My 96 year old auntie who has bought herself an Amazon Alexa so she has something to talk to during the continued lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

After 2 months lockdown I rather like talking to someone who doesn’t say “another thing you can do”


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Needed some new Golf shorts and finding I needed a 32” inch waist.
		
Click to expand...

32 inch waist - do you buy your clothes in mothercare?


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2020)

This little Knob, makes me smile every day


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



*My wife and I are working from home* and looking after the boy, *lockdown has been great for potty training. Think we've cracked it.*

Click to expand...

For whom?
The boy, you or Mrs Bazzatron?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2020)

Been out and about revisiting sites from childhood/youth... Including some 'courtship' venues... Happy, happy days!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Needed some new Golf shorts and finding I needed a 32” inch waist.
		
Click to expand...

Me to Mrs - I need some new shorts
Mrs - there's this pair that look almost new?
Me - they are 34" waist


----------



## rosecott (May 28, 2020)

Had a 2-trip trundle moving a birdbath from the far reaches of the garden to a new home in a border I see from my kitchen window. It was worth the effort as I am now handsomely entertained with 2 birdbaths and they are queuing up for entry.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 28, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Just bottled up some elderflower cordial. One of the year's seasonal rituals. First asparagus (although I never got round to asparagus cordial...), now this. It's a great time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a course I was on in the employment days. Our group were each told to expect to give a ten minute talk next time. 
One chap turns up with a suitcase. His turn to give the talk. He produces samples of elderberry wine. Lovely talk it was, we all, including the instructor, finished up pi.....d.
Unbelievable stuff it was


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			This little Knob, makes me smile every day
View attachment 30905

Click to expand...

And what about Rupert? 😂😂

Sorry, someone had to...


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Had a 2-trip trundle moving a birdbath from the far reaches of the garden to a new home in a border I see from my kitchen window. It was worth the effort as I am now handsomely entertained with 2 birdbaths and they are queuing up for entry.
		
Click to expand...

what sort of "birds" are you hoping for?


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2020)

Beers in the garden with friends are back😁😁😁


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2020)

Our friendly frog has taken up summer residence in our water feature... Doubt it is the same frog from previous years and our water feature is a water filled planter with a couple of aquatic plants... But hey, it puts a smile on our faces...


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Beers in the garden with friends are back😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

according to one of my mates they never left, they just removed one fence panel between them and the neighbours


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2020)

Herself has just advised National Trust re-opening at some of their locations... Just need to book an arrival time slot...


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			according to one of my mates they never left, they just removed one fence panel between them and the neighbours 

Click to expand...

Sadly my friends live up the other end of the village not next door


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly my friends live up the other end of the village not next door
		
Click to expand...

you think youve got probs, mine are 120 miles away!


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself has just advised National Trust re-opening at some of their locations... Just need to book an arrival time slot...
		
Click to expand...

they sent an email out earlier, only reopening outdoor spaces and from June 3rd, the list of whats opening/booking is available tomorrow


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			they sent an email out earlier, only reopening outdoor spaces and from June 3rd, the list of whats opening/booking is available tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Cliveden is the nearest property to us... There's generally plenty of space there, in theory, to distance... We'll most likely give it a miss in the first week, to let it settle down, before giving it a go...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been out and about revisiting sites from childhood/youth... Including some 'courtship' venues... Happy, happy days! 

Click to expand...


That would involve me going up to the car park overlooking Epsom Downs next to the long uphill par-4.   Most of Surrey have had intimate relations in that car park.


----------



## rosecott (May 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			what sort of "birds" are you hoping for?
		
Click to expand...

I constantly live in hope.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I constantly live in hope.
		
Click to expand...

 I remember the old Penguin joke


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2020)

The right wing having a go at the media but yet failed to have any issues with it in the run up to the GE just last year.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The right wing having a go at the media but yet failed to have any issues with it in the run up to the GE just last year.

Click to expand...

whats that saying, live by the sword, die by the sword


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2020)

going past a golf course and seeing it full of Golfers


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2020)

The weather is superb today, better get the sun cream on for going to the course 😀


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The weather is superb today, better get the sun cream on for going to the course 😀
		
Click to expand...

really Foggy first thing, was out on the bike before 9 not a soul about, didn;t think it was as hot as prev days TBH


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Email from work confirming that we back from Monday, doing 6 person small group outdoor activities. 

I wont be doing my normal job but instead I'll be utilised as PTI with all the RAF personnel taking sessions. Might not be what im meant to do but I'm happy to be getting paid to do something that's not stuck at home on a laptop.


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Email from work confirming that we back from Monday, doing 6 person small group outdoor activities.

I wont be doing my normal job but instead I'll be utilised as PTI with all the RAF personnel taking sessions. Might not be what im meant to do but I'm happy to be getting paid to do something that's not stuck at home on a laptop.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Neilds (May 29, 2020)

Free bottle of water whilst queuing in the sun for the supermarket- nice little touch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Email from work confirming that we back from Monday, doing 6 person small group outdoor activities.

I wont be doing my normal job but instead I'll be utilised as PTI with all the RAF personnel taking sessions. Might not be what im meant to do but I'm happy to be getting paid to do something that's not stuck at home on a laptop.
		
Click to expand...

PTI ?! 

I think they have removed the mirrors from the guardroom just so they can get into the gym 😁


----------



## SatchFan (May 29, 2020)

Dominic Cummings finally not being mentioned in today's briefing.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 29, 2020)

Having my daughter and 3 grandkids down this afternoon even if it's was just sitting in the garden ,


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2020)

Bit of a weird one this. 

Yesterday was my uncles funeral. I've no idea why it took so long to arrange, but the good think was that we drove via the hospital as he worked there. 

Always knew he was well liked, but the streets were lined with hundreds of colleague and ex patients all applauding as we drove past. 

Made a bad day as good as it could be.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 30, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Email from work confirming that we back from Monday, doing 6 person small group outdoor activities. 

I wont be doing my normal job but instead I'll be utilised as PTI with all the RAF personnel taking sessions. Might not be what im meant to do but I'm happy to be getting paid to do something that's not stuck at home on a laptop.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one 👌

Getting out the house and a bit of normality is so good regardless of what it is


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Bit of a weird one this.

Yesterday was my uncles funeral. I've no idea why it took so long to arrange, but the good think was that we drove via the hospital as he worked there.

Always knew he was well liked, but the streets were lined with hundreds of colleague and ex patients all applauding as we drove past.

Made a bad day as good as it could be.
		
Click to expand...

No, not weird mate, totally understandable.  Glad it seems to have gone as well for you as these things can.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2020)

I just re-read Homer's 1st post on this thread , quite scary Homer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2020)

Grilled Haloumi and toasted Brioche Bun 😋


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2020)

Take That and Meerkats - love it


----------



## Piece (May 31, 2020)

Golf courses taking visitors from 1st June, meaning I’m a step closer to getting on the golf course since 4 Oct!


----------



## Piece (May 31, 2020)

Patio Black Spot Remover is really expensive...but it does work!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 31, 2020)

Quite chuffed, I just finished spraying my Billy 2 huts using my new Wagner electric spray gun, now for the 8ft x 24 ft fence  tomorrow .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

Simple pleasures. Home grown rocket, lettuce, spring onions, as part of the salad with a wonderful honey and mustard dressing finished with a home made raspberry sorbet. Not long before we'll have beetroot, tomatoes, chives and new potatoes we can add to the plate. HID has done wonders under lockdown to get so much food growing


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

My wife for pointing out Rebecca Lobie on Instagram today 😳


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My wife for pointing out Rebecca Lobie on Instagram today 😳
		
Click to expand...

Tell her thank you from me


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Tell her thank you from me 

Click to expand...

I'll pass your thanks on, certainly brightened up my day as well 😉


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2020)

White European males who have the answer to everything.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			White European males who have the answer to everything.
		
Click to expand...

Have you just found out that black people can be racist, too?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Have you just found out that black people can be racist, too?
		
Click to expand...

Some of them wear a Poppy as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2020)

who'd have though a bit of rain was so nice, been scorching here for the last 2 months, was on on the bike this moring along the canal, started to drizzle... it was lovely, soo cooling.

no doubt i will be posting in a day or so in RI about it raining


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 2, 2020)

I have just learned that competitions are now running at my club
The 1st 2 only had 6 players in each 
I plan to hopefully play at the weekend - cold (i.e 1st striking since late Feb)
Although a golf post i'm placing it here - as the sad outcome of such folly may gladden your hearts


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks like the Blairgowrie strawberry picking crisis may be solved by bringing in Chinese immigrants. 

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...itish-citizenship/ar-BB14WeSV?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## bobmac (Jun 3, 2020)

The fresh smell of the rain this morning in the garden


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Putting on a pair of shorts that I haven't worn since last year (they have been washed) and finding a €5 note in the pocket. However, I don't think I will be spending it abroad for a while yet.


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2020)

Looking on our booking system right now one space remains on Saturday morning....you can put yourself in a 2 ball with a former Ryder Cupper....be quick


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2020)

We've just had to spend a packet refurbing the pebble-dash exterior of our house (its Arts and Crafts so pebble-dash is what should be).  You stand and look and it looks real nice and the house no longer looks like a 'dooer-upper' - but you wonder - was it _really _worth it.  Then a neighbour knocks on the door and says - your house looks really nice - we really like what you've had done - can you tell us about the folks who did it.

And that does rather gladden the heart as I could play Dumbarnie Links until I was sick of it given the cost


----------



## Piece (Jun 4, 2020)

Seeing not one, but two sizeable hedgehogs in our garden last night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Seeing not one, but two sizeable hedgehogs in our garden last night.
		
Click to expand...

Great fun watching them isn't it. We've a few that come over the course of a few hours and got a couple of houses tucked away. I know they've been used before but don't want to look as if there are young in there I have read mum will simply abandon them if the "nest" gets disturbed


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For my 1000th (still visible 😅) post I'd like to say how much I'm enjoying the forum.

Had a game with another forummer this week and looking forward to a fourball with 3 more in a couple of weeks time 🙂
		
Click to expand...

You've been a welcome addition


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For my 1000th (still visible 😅) post I'd like to say how much I'm enjoying the forum.

Had a game with another forummer this week and looking forward to a fourball with 3 more in a couple of weeks time 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Been interesting hasn't it?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2020)

A couple of small pluses for me this week... For the first time since my accident I have been able to put on my favourite pair of loafers... The crocs can now be binned ... And, getting on the scales, this morning, I am down to 89Kgs ... Twenty years, at least, since I've seen that figure... And and, I am back to working on getting my balance sorted...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 5, 2020)

Lady Doon's best friend survived a broken hip operation last night following a kitchen fall.
She had polio as a 1940's youngster and weighs in at a tad over 5 stone.
One of life's battlers and a much loved friend.


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola. We're off to sunny Spain.



Well not for a few weeks.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 6, 2020)

Geoff Boycott announcing he is leaving Test Match Special.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Geoff Boycott announcing he is leaving Test Match Special.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

A massive new bike pump track has opened in the the next village, looks stunning.
Grazed knees and elbows here we come


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2020)

Renewing my passport. The online process is so clunky it could go in Random Irritations but...the 10 years later photo and I don't look a lot different 

So I either looked a decade older a decade ago or I look a decade younger now...I'm running with the latter!


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Renewing my passport. The online process is so clunky it could go in Random Irritations but...the 10 years later photo and I don't look a lot different 

So I either looked a decade older a decade ago or I look a decade younger now...I'm running with the latter!
		
Click to expand...

Post the pics on here ....................................... let us decide.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Post the pics on here ....................................... let us decide. 

Click to expand...

Okey dokey...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 6, 2020)

Loving the crowd noise being used for the German footie ...


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Okey dokey...

View attachment 31067

Click to expand...

Jailbait, Amanda, pure jailbait!


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			One involved in a charge at protesters where he would have hurt multiple people? Yes.
		
Click to expand...

post deleted as not getting banned for someone as trivial as you lol


----------



## Wolf (Jun 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			One involved in a charge at protesters where he would have hurt multiple people? Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Except he didn't charge at protesters, if you see the footage from ground angle the protesters pushed a bike into the horse, scaring it and causing it to bolt which led to the police officer being severely injured. 

So if that Gladdens your heart there's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			One involved in a charge at protesters where he would have hurt multiple people? Yes.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t a charge - horse got spooked after someone threw something and hit it meaning the horse bolted. 

I don’t know if sometimes you post for affect or you really do that that disrespectful mentality


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Except he didn't charge at protesters, if you see the footage from ground angle the protesters pushed a bike into the horse, scaring it and causing it to bolt which led to the police officer being severely injured.

So if that Gladdens your heart there's something seriously wrong with you.
		
Click to expand...


think its pretty clear thats true


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2020)

If that gladens anyone's heart then we've lost...all of us..


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasn’t a charge - horse got spooked after someone threw something and hit it meaning the horse bolted.

*I don’t know if sometimes you post for affect* or you really do that that disrespectful mentality
		
Click to expand...

A large part of that imo. Seems to take pride in being controversial.

For someone who seems quite intelligent there's now way the posts aren't calculated for maximum effect[/QUOTE]


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2020)

Content deleted, infraction given, resulting in a 2 week ban

So how come people were up in arms about the content,which was up for 40 minutes,  yet nobody bothered to report it.
😡


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Content deleted, infraction given, resulting in a 2 week ban

So how come people were up in arms about the content,which was up for 40 minutes,  yet nobody bothered to report it.
😡
		
Click to expand...

It's Saturday night.

We thought you'd be out letting your hair down and didn't wanna disturb ya


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Content deleted, infraction given, resulting in a 2 week ban

So how come people were up in arms about the content,which was up for 40 minutes,  yet nobody bothered to report it.
😡
		
Click to expand...

Saturday night mate, some of us have lives 😁


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2020)

We get to play guess who the new username is again now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok enough now
Let’s move on please


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 7, 2020)

Our bird feeders being awash with fledglings...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 7, 2020)

Spotting a new born Shetland pony foal on my evening walk up the hill.
Beyond cute with his wee jacket.
Always amazes me how big they are compared to the mare when they are born, can't be much fun lugging that weight around for a few months.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2020)

The statue of Edward Colston finally being removed after years of requests from people in Bristol 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52954305


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 7, 2020)

A nice social distance brunch with the mother in law 

I let them all chat outside whilst I cooked the 4 of us lunch.

Will be better once the gazebo I bought arrives for more cover but it was dry out there.

Lots of clean plates, straight in the dishwasher to prevent any spreading.

Made sure only I prepared and cleaned up , washing hands and sides many times as I went.

Bit more effort than the old days but shows we can still enjoy a meal together


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The statue of Edward Colston finally being removed after years of requests from people in Bristol

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52954305

Click to expand...

I agree whole heartedly it should have been removed years ago, but pulled down by protesters, not for me, just pure vandalism that.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks like I’m playing golf on Sunday. Hoorah!


----------



## NearHull (Jun 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Looks like I’m playing golf on Sunday. Hoorah!
		
Click to expand...

I’m booked for, Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday.  Not decided on Tuesday or Thursday yet. (Which emoji is ‘rueful smile’ ?)


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Playing all 18 holes in the dry when the BBC weather forecast had been for a rainy back 9.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The statue of Edward Colston finally being removed after years of requests from people in Bristol

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52954305

Click to expand...

Does leave you wondering several things .. who was protecting it so it stayed up? And is there going to be other things that are associated dealt with in this manner?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 7, 2020)

Learning to play the guitar. Loving it. Wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Decent golf, decent company, played well and came home to a beautiful joint of beef, home made yorkies and all the trimmings. Ate at 4.00 and still hard to get off the couch. I love my wife and her cooking and, yes I am a very lucky man


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent golf, decent company, played well and came home to a beautiful joint of beef, home made yorkies and all the trimmings. Ate at 4.00 and still hard to get off the couch. I love my wife and her cooking and, yes I am a very lucky man
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a perfect Sunday!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 8, 2020)

Whilst looking for some connectors I found a stash of facemasks which'll come in handy when/if we resume using public transport... Saving some pences... Sadly the connectors remained unfound...


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 8, 2020)

This little chap on the course this morning...


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2020)

Baking- I forgot how much I enjoy it


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Since golf started back we've had 71 new members join . I'll probably be posting in the RI thread that I can't get a decent tee time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Since golf started back we've had 71 new members join . I'll probably be posting in the RI thread that I can't get a decent tee time 

Click to expand...

Or it takes 4 1/2 hours to get round


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2020)

Getting our Tesco online delivery today and they'd substituted the bottle of Tesco Napolean French brandy that I'd ordered for a bottle of Curvosier VSOP instead. Slight irritation in that I'd ordered a litre bottle and the substitution was only a 70cl bottle but still very pleased with the swap.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 8, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Getting our Tesco online delivery today and they'd substituted the bottle of Tesco Napolean French brandy that I'd ordered for a bottle of Curvosier VSOP instead. Slight irritation in that I'd ordered a litre bottle and the substitution was only a 70cl bottle but still very pleased with the swap.
		
Click to expand...

 I  quite like Tesco's Napoleon brandy with lots of ice and coke zero


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I  quite like Tesco's Napoleon brandy with lots of ice and coke zero 

Click to expand...

So do I. Even with the Tesco Coke Xero. And to be honest if I'm ordering a litre of Tesco brandy then quantity is more important than quality. Give me a litre of your next cheapest brandy rather than 70cl of a more expensive brandy.


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2020)

No, not just one hedgehog in the garden. But two!

Wait!

Now three, altogether!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2020)

Piece said:



			No, not just one hedgehog in the garden. But two!

Wait!

Now three, altogether!
		
Click to expand...

Wrap them in clay and then bake them for 45 minutes in an open fire. When you crack open the clay all of the spikes come off with it and you're left with just the tasty edible bits.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2020)

Have two clubs for sale on Ebay, and both have now received offers higher than what I paid for them. Show me the money!


----------



## User20205 (Jun 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have two clubs for sale on Ebay, and both have now received offers higher than what I paid for them. Show me the money! 

Click to expand...

maybe you can buy that new kagool now ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2020)

therod said:



			maybe you can buy that new kagool now ?
		
Click to expand...

Already bought a jacket and a new 5 wood, but I should still be 30 quid up when these sell.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 10, 2020)

Local press reporting this morning that there are currently no Coronavirus patients in Intensive Care Units in Hull Hospitals .  Thirty-two patients with diagnosed virus in wards.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

On my football forum golf thread.

One guy was saying that a certain golf club was looking for new members.
Another guy replies, Do you still need to wear a bowler hat and gloves to get in there.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On my football forum golf thread.

One guy was saying that a certain golf club was looking for new members.
Another guy replies, Do you still need to wear a bowler hat and gloves to get in there.

Click to expand...

Well do you??


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I  quite like Tesco's Napoleon brandy with lots of ice and coke zero 

Click to expand...

My dad drinks this and I was out getting his shopping yesterday they had none, I asked and they told me that they may be discontinuing it. Not sure how accurate that is but its hard to see profit with minimum pricing at £18 a litre.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			My dad drinks this and I was out getting his shopping yesterday they had none, I asked and they told me that they may be discontinuing it. Not sure how accurate that is but its hard to see profit with minimum pricing at £18 a litre.
		
Click to expand...

 Tesco's in England it only costs £16 a litre


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Tesco's in England it only costs £16 a litre
		
Click to expand...

Every little helps 🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

Goodness me, talk about art imitating life.
How many years ago was that speech made.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

Happy /sad moment for me today as I clean my clubs for the last time before handing them over to my 14 year old Grandson.
He gets a pair of Footjoys as well because atm we share the same shoe size.
He also gets four putters, two of them now modern antiques.  an early ping and an original thin grip Bullseye.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1638766258...7779&msclkid=fb821373f80e1e5162eb4d932f274a5d
Unfortunately not this one.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

Er.....it seems I've just paid off my mortgage........


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er.....it seems I've just paid off my mortgage........

Click to expand...

drinks are on you then!!!!


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 10, 2020)

It's a lovely feeling paying it off.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er.....it seems I've just paid off my mortgage........

Click to expand...

It is a nice feeling, the only thing you are legally obliged to pay now is Council tax [I think].


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2020)

Well done ladies, and the club.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/52991947


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 10, 2020)

Tomorrow's weather forecast. 

Had to cancel my golf for the morning as the garage need to keep my car an extra day. 

Then I saw the forecast and suddenly it doesn't seem so bad that I can't get there.

In case you haven't guessed, I don't play in the rain!


----------



## richart (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er.....it seems I've just paid off my mortgage........

Click to expand...

Didn't realise you played Fragger for so much money. Think I need some of that action.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Didn't realise you played Fragger for so much money. Think I need some of that action.

Click to expand...

Easy pickings....moist of the time


----------



## Crow (Jun 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He also gets four putters, two of them now modern antiques.  an early ping and an original thin grip Bullseye.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1638766258...7779&msclkid=fb821373f80e1e5162eb4d932f274a5d
Unfortunately not this one.

Click to expand...

There have been a few people asking ridiculous prices recently for Slazenger stamped Pings, they usually go for between £100 and £200, and that's still a crazy price to me.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er.....it seems I've just paid off my mortgage........

Click to expand...

Always a good day when you do it 👍👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Easy pickings....moist of the time
		
Click to expand...

It will be now YOTF has been and gone


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Easy pickings....*moist* of the time
		
Click to expand...

Moist of the time ..................................... so, that's how you do it!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Moist of the time ..................................... so, that's how you do it!
		
Click to expand...

This should go in random irritations..how can most be auto corrected to moist...in what dimension does that even happen...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 10, 2020)

Local paper put out a post on Twitter earlier about businesses that had started making and selling face masks. I sent them a DM and got an almost immediate reply asking for more info. Sent them through all the info and a couple of pictures and they've now put a story on their website including details of Mrs Colch's business. And also a photo of younger Colch jnr. He's now running around the house and annoying older Colch jnr because he thinks he's famous as he's on the internet.

https://www.edp24.co.uk/business/where-to-buy-locally-made-face-masks-1-6694381


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Crow said:



			There have been a few people asking ridiculous prices recently for Slazenger stamped Pings, they usually go for between £100 and £200, and that's still a crazy price to me.
		
Click to expand...

I still have my first putter a  Slazenger Ben Hogan, make me an offer I can't refuse


----------



## Crow (Jun 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I still have my first putter a  Slazenger Ben Hogan, make me an offer I can't refuse 

Click to expand...

I've already got half a dozen putters in that style so even though I've got two sets of Slazenger Ben Hogan irons, I'm having to think very carefully now before I buy more clubs for the sake of my marriage and so will have to pass on your kind offer!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 11, 2020)

Having not been out very far recently it's passed me by that there's now a Pie & Mash shop open the other side of town... Suspect I'll be having to break my diet regime sometime very soon!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2020)

when ever Nicola says the next question will be from Glen Campbell on the First Ministers daily update.... always makes me smile


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 11, 2020)

Golf bidder purchases arrived ... quality is amazing.. who sells clubs they don’t use? The hybrid was brand new from 2015 and is very nice. The putter has been used with a bit of bag rub on the top corner .. but who cares that was a £30 saving and the wedges are lightly used. Very happy! Now waiting on these eBay ping ei irons which seem to be driving around the whole of Europe and Decathlon bag coming from Stockholm hasn’t found the station let alone left the warehouse..


----------



## Wolf (Jun 11, 2020)

Ashington AFC and what did for one of their supporters


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Golf bidder purchases arrived ... quality is amazing.. who sells clubs they don’t use? The hybrid was brand new from 2015 and is very nice. The putter has been used with a bit of bag rub on the top corner .. but who cares that was a £30 saving and the wedges are lightly used. Very happy! Now waiting on these eBay ping ei irons which seem to be driving around the whole of Europe and Decathlon bag coming from Stockholm hasn’t found the station let alone left the warehouse..
		
Click to expand...

I am a big fan of Golfbidder. Some of the stuff I've bought has exceeded the description and in fact one of the hybrids I got was unhit and still in the cellophane


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am a big fan of Golfbidder. Some of the stuff I've bought has exceeded the description and in fact one of the hybrids I got was unhit and still in the cellophane
		
Click to expand...

we'd never have guessed from the 573 posts youve made promoting them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			we'd never have guessed from the 573 posts youve made promoting them 

Click to expand...

Yawn.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yawn.
		
Click to expand...

exactly!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2020)

The old man sorting a round at Castle Stuart 😀🏌️‍♂️


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2020)

Getting older but still young enough to learn!

I did a pre app online conference video this week with the local council, and my "team", for a planning application we've put together. All went pretty well and it looks like we need to get a move on soon to make it a full blown planning application  😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Getting older but still young enough to learn!

I did a pre app online conference video this week with the local council, and my "team", for a planning application we've put together. All went pretty well and it looks like we need to get a move on soon to make it a full blown planning application  😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 12, 2020)

Always a pleasure to have something on the plate homegrown... And, tonight (for me) it was courgette ...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:









Click to expand...

Cheeky git !!


----------



## NearHull (Jun 13, 2020)

Our Carbon Monoxide alarm activated yesterday afternoon.  The warning pattern indicated CO and we followed the guidelines as printed on the back of the alarm (also changed the battteries just in case it was a ‘cracked wheel tappers hammer’).  The emergency call centre answered immediately and ensured that we had carried out all the correct responses and then stated that the call out team will arrive with 2 hours.  

Why did it “gladden my heart”, they arrived in 15 minutes - one of them lived 5 mins walk away.

( Defective alarm, less than 3 years old )


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2020)

Having been used to Supplementary cards taking up to a month to be processed it came as a bit of a pleasant shock to to find yesterday's card on the system by 9am this morning....


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 13, 2020)

So all is resolved with the tribunal and I have broken the news to my friends and ex work colleagues that I am now in work .. I don’t like to keep secrets from my friends but the tribunal stuff needed to be dealt with and I am surprised at how positive that has left me as a person! The nagging doubts have gone, apart from the ones that come with a flop shot and a tight lie!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2020)

Watching a guy pole vaulting in his back garden! On TV that is


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 13, 2020)

Good to see the 51st Highland regiment finally getting a bit of recognition for their stance at Dunkirk.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-sc...y-tribute-on-anniversary-of-forgotten-dunkirk
A couple of recent documentaries showed what a bad hand they had been dealt by the retreating troops.
Lee Enfield rifles, 5 rounds per man and no food for two days.... against Panzers divisions and crack German troops.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2020)

As the kids won't be here for next weekend fathers day, my wife went to the trouble to make this with them this week and give me fathers day today. It made me have a moment 😉, best thing they could have done as it was from the heart and homemade 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			As the kids won't be here for next weekend fathers day, my wife went to the trouble to make this with them this week and give me fathers day today. It made me have a moment 😉, best thing they could have done as it was from the heart and homemade 😊
View attachment 31196

Click to expand...

Brought a tear to my eye that - bless their hearts


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Brought a tear to my eye that - bless their hearts 

Click to expand...

I have to admit to having a "moment" as I read it, must have got a bit of dust in my eye🥰


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I have to admit to having a "moment" as I read it, must have got a bit of dust in my eye🥰
		
Click to expand...

Totally normal mate, being a dad introduces to emotions you didn’t think you had 🙂


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2020)

Finally got my Sky deal sorted after two hours on live chat. Dropped Sports and Movies and reduced my bill a fair bit, I reckon I could maybe have pushed for an even better deal but I'm happy with how it went, and to be honest I couldn't be bothered with haggling 😁
They put me on that VIP thing, not sure what it does mind 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 14, 2020)

huds1475 said:



View attachment 31213

Click to expand...

Saving a right winger ... ! 
When has it been acceptable to be a right winger? 
Right of centre okay, but far right is an embarrassment.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 14, 2020)

Spotted on our first tee today.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today.
	View attachment 31217

Click to expand...

Wow, what the heck is it?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2020)

Possibly a baby Sparrowhawk judging by the colour of the feet.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Possibly a baby Sparrowhawk judging by the colour of the feet.
		
Click to expand...

Kestrel chick I think.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today.
	View attachment 31217

Click to expand...

It looks much like Philthefragger on a good day 😖


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			It looks much like Philthefragger on a good day 😖
		
Click to expand...

Never seen him look that good..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			It looks much like Philthefragger on a good day 😖
		
Click to expand...

His natural habitat is definitely rough of that length.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			His natural habitat is definitely rough of that length.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he preferred the shade of a wooded copse. Fore right


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought he preferred the shade of a wooded copse. Fore right
		
Click to expand...

No..that's Dando....


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No..that's Dando....

Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2020)

Marcus Rashford.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 15, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today....
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, unlikely to survive without specialist care. Likely to have been ejected by siblings or accident, so a case of 'natural selection'. Needs the specialist care to survive/prosper/return to wild.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Finally got my Sky deal sorted after two hours on live chat. Dropped Sports and Movies and reduced my bill a fair bit, I reckon I could maybe have pushed for an even better deal but I'm happy with how it went, and to be honest I couldn't be bothered with haggling 😁
They put me on that VIP thing, not sure what it does mind 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

You've just got rid of sports when the Prem is back on Wednesday?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You've just got rid of sports when the Prem is back on Wednesday? 

Click to expand...

Still have it for a month until the new deal kicks in, and besides I have a dodgy Firestick 😉


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr Andrew Cotters You Tube videos of his dogs. Warm and funny, the master at work.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2020)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Mr Andrew Cotters You Tube videos of his dogs. Warm and funny, the master at work.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the latest when Mabel is a pup?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 15, 2020)

Second game back my daughter holes a pitch shot for an eagle 2.
Third game back she scores two 2's at the short holes 
Playing for fun can be quite fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

Slime said:



			Marcus Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Did you see the BBC interview with Sally Nugent. Very eloquently put argument and fantastic that he's raised over £20m for the charity


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2020)

At midnight a Tawny owl was perched on the top of my feeders 12 foot away from where I stood.
My wife is an owl fan and we have two carved wooden ones in the garden, perhaps our visitor fancied a night of passion.


----------



## DRW (Jun 16, 2020)

The term 'mood hoovers'.

When I am irritated, I just think of that term and it always brings a grin to my face and get rids of the irritation. Don't know why but it just does.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today.
	View attachment 31217

Click to expand...

Nice birdie at the 1st Jim


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 16, 2020)

50g of porridge oats. Add milk. When piping hot add frozen raspberries. Stir and enjoy - de-blooming-licious.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today.
	View attachment 31217

Click to expand...

Fragger Leghorn


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			50g of porridge oats. Add milk. When piping hot add frozen raspberries. Stir and enjoy - de-blooming-licious.
		
Click to expand...

Add a dollop of fat free natural yoghurt as well and you get lovely creaminess (is that a word?) without the fat 
I add my raspberries in whilst it's cooking to blend the flavour right through.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Add a dollop of fat free natural yoghurt as well and you get lovely creaminess (is that a word?) without the fat 
I add my raspberries in whilst it's cooking to blend the flavour right through.
		
Click to expand...

If creaminess isn't a word it should be!


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2020)

DRW said:



			The term 'mood hoovers'.

When I am irritated, I just think of that term and it always brings a grin to my face and get rids of the irritation. Don't know why but it just does.

Click to expand...

there is a miserable sod in my office (more miserable than me) as he's affectionately known as the fun sponge


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wife often possst pic of Rupert on some GSP sites and we have had a few enquires for his "services"in the last week, just need him tested and hipscored


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Wife often possst pic of Rupert on some GSP sites and we have had a few enquires for his "services"in the last week, just need him tested and hipscored
		
Click to expand...

This definitely gladdens Rupert's heart


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2020)

Marcus Rashford.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			This definitely gladdens Rupert's heart
		
Click to expand...

he's oblivious


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Wife often possst pic of Rupert on some GSP sites and we have had a few enquires for his "services"in the last week, just need him tested and hipscored
		
Click to expand...

Shall I send you a couple of my ssselfies


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Marcus Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

seems like the govt have realised thats a battle they cant win or spin!!!! well played that man


----------



## chellie (Jun 16, 2020)

Hope the other ones who have been campaigning for the continuance of free school meals prior to Marcus Rashford get recognition as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

Being spoilt by HID on my birthday and getting a game of golf in as well. Day off so a nice long lie in as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Happy Birthday 🎂 🍻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 16, 2020)

Chipping in for an eagle on our short par 4, 😃😃


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2020)

Last night we were treated to the sight of two male hedgehogs fighting over a female and the winning hog spending a fruitless hour trying to get his leg over. Gestation period of a hedgehog is 30-40 days. Looking forward to mini hogs at the end of July.
After recent visits from a Tawney Owl, two woodpeckers and our sparrow hawk my small garden is beginning to resemble an episode of Spring watch.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 17, 2020)

Managed to pay so much off during lockdown, last car payment next week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Last night we were treated to the sight of two male hedgehogs fighting over a female and the winning hog spending a fruitless hour trying to get his leg over. Gestation period of a hedgehog is 30-40 days. Looking forward to mini hogs at the end of July.
After recent visits from a Tawney Owl, two woodpeckers and our sparrow hawk my small garden is beginning to resemble an episode of Spring watch.

Click to expand...

This owl and reindeer don't move t all


Doon frae Troon said:



			Last night we were treated to the sight of two male hedgehogs fighting over a female and the winning hog spending a fruitless hour trying to get his leg over. Gestation period of a hedgehog is 30-40 days. Looking forward to mini hogs at the end of July.
After recent visits from a Tawney Owl, two woodpeckers and our sparrow hawk my small garden is beginning to resemble an episode of Spring watch.

Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Last night we were treated to the sight of two male hedgehogs fighting over a female and the winning hog spending a fruitless hour trying to get his leg over. Gestation period of a hedgehog is 30-40 days. Looking forward to mini hogs at the end of July.
After recent visits from a Tawney Owl, two woodpeckers and our sparrow hawk my small garden is beginning to resemble an episode of Spring watch.

Click to expand...

This reindeer has been stuck on the bird spikes since xmas, the Owl just sits and stares at it


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bag arrived today from decathlon. It’s okay, does the business. So got an Uber to the driving range.. nothing scary there. Hit balls at driving range, was crap with the 5 and 6 iron, hybrid was okay, distance down on the driver.. was knackered, but was probably not reading properly. Bay next to me had a young fella and 2 girlfriends, he was teaching both. They were both very easy on the eye, thank goodness I had my back to them most of the time or I could have been distracted. They weren’t dressed for golf, I am sure the young man was going to have a lovely evening ... might feel a little lethargic tomorrow though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2020)

Chipping in for a birdie. Maybe I've finally found a short game. Doubt it and I'll be in the random irritations section by the weekend bemoaning my lack of ability and consistency


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chipping in for a birdie. Maybe I've finally found a short game. Doubt it and I'll be in the random irritations section by the weekend bemoaning my lack of ability and consistency
		
Click to expand...

I cant help thinking that had you stuck with Paul Foston's method you'd not be writing posts like this !


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 17, 2020)

I have signed off all my telephone calls and meetings with cheerio ... I am noticing my Swedish colleagues are picking it up.

my wife busted me for teaching my Japanese colleagues to say good evening as a morning greeting and vice versa ...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2020)

Last of Us Part II getting despatched  Might even get it a day early!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Last of Us Part II getting despatched  Might even get it a day early!
		
Click to expand...

Worst thing about going back to Xbox 😡


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Worst thing about going back to Xbox 😡
		
Click to expand...

I started this gen on Xbox and only picked up a PS4 Pro at the end of last year when Death Stranding came out and honestly I can't see me returning to Xbox. None of the exclusives interest me in the slightest whereas PS4 is absolutely stacked. Last of Us, Uncharted, Horizon, God of War, Death Stranding, Ratchet & Clank, I've had so much fun on PS4. Series X doesn't seem to be doing anything that's going to tempt me back to Xbox, not announced any exclusives of note yet, whole pitch of the new console seems to be around backwards compatibility. PS5's going to dominate the next console generation I think, just like the PS4 has this gen.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

Dunno how I never realised this before but I found out you can watch Sky Go via PS4 so I watched the footy on my actual TV rather than a laptop or tablet.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)

David Luiz.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2020)

Living by the coast and running along the seafront.🏃🏽


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Stradivarius, both in the parade ring and on the course!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Living by the coast and running along the seafront.🏃🏽
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great, sick of running around the same roads and next to factories and industrial units.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			That sounds great, sick of running around the same roads and next to factories and industrial units.
		
Click to expand...

It is, house is 400yds from sea front and opportunities to run North or South along the coast on different routes are virtually endless.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2020)

My mate giving me his Sky Go log in so I can watch the playoffs tonight.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Living by the coast and running along the seafront.🏃🏽
		
Click to expand...

The first bit is great, but the second is a non starter 😖😖


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My mate giving me his Sky Go log in so I can watch the playoffs tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Decent enough start. Will one be enough though


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent enough start. Will one be enough though
		
Click to expand...

Not knowing us. We could score 5 in the first 20 minutes of the second leg and still manage to screw it up and find a way to lose 7-6.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not knowing us. We could score 5 in the first 20 minutes of the second leg and still manage to screw it up and find a way to lose 7-6.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds similar to being a Fulham fan. Amazing how the club you love can find fresh ways to break your heart.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Last of Us Part II getting despatched  Might even get it a day early!
		
Click to expand...

I have Part I still wrapped in the cupboard!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2020)

Just had the news the half ironman I was supposed to do in June (Now Sept) is expected to go ahead!! Lots of changes, but game on! 12 weeks training starts now!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Just had the news the half ironman I was supposed to do in June (Now Sept) is expected to go ahead!! Lots of changes, but game on! 12 weeks training starts now!!
		
Click to expand...


this is gladden the heart not random irritations Scooter   gl!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			this is gladden the heart not random irritations Scooter   gl!
		
Click to expand...

What's not to love about building up to 14hour training weeks?! Am I missing something??


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Rooter said:



			What's not to love about building up to 14hour training weeks?! Am I missing something??
		
Click to expand...

different strokes for different folks, front crawl in your case


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			different strokes for different folks, front crawl in your case 

Click to expand...

More of a modified doggy paddle, mixed in with a thrashing of arms and legs... Its blur of splashing and spluttering.

 Swimming is my weakest suit! And I can currently only get 1 hour of lake swimming a week..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2020)

Rooter said:



			More of a modified doggy paddle, mixed in with a thrashing of arms and legs... Its blur of splashing and spluttering.

Swimming is my weakest suit! And I can currently only get 1 hour of lake swimming a week..
		
Click to expand...

My one and only half IM was the first time I've managed to somehow stand upright in deep water and should "for...sake...will you stop swimming over the top of me"! The scrum at the start is one thing but the organisers started the elite wave first on a 3 lap swim and then us lot. So we got caught and swam over by the elite guys - repeatedly. I was getting more and more angry as I got punched and kicked and swallowed copious amounts of filthy lake water!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Last of Us Part II getting despatched  Might even get it a day early!
		
Click to expand...

So much for that. Still hasn't arrived, has turned from a Gladden the Heart to a Random Irritation


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 19, 2020)

Twitter permanently suspending Katie Hopkins' account.


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2020)

My slow cooked beef ribs - I need maternity trousers now


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2020)

Fish and Chip supper to celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary. Best we could do right now...

I didn't want fish though...call from David "I'm on my way with a large sausage for you"


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Fish and Chip supper to celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary. Best we could do right now...

I didn't want fish though...call from David "I'm on my way with a large sausage for you" 

Click to expand...

At least it's not battered


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

Went to the chippy and asked for cod and chips. It won't be long said the fella serving. It better be fat then said I

I'll get my coat


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 20, 2020)

First game of Bowls yesterday. Club only allowing single bounce games.
Just me and my neighbour, socially distancing was easy. Only two members on the green.
Lost the first 5 ends, won the next 5, nip and tuck to the last end at 19-18 against then lost........great sport.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2020)

1984. Great book and film.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 20, 2020)

Wolves have given out free passes to Sky and BT so fans can watch the matches today and Wednesday.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 20, 2020)

Brighton did the same for BT Sport today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeing a 74 year old cancer survivor who had been shielding out on the course. Not sure if this is against government advice or not but just cheered me up inside to see him enjoying the game he loves. That and we've bought a new (well an ex-demo with 875 on the clock) car


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue Stilton and Taylor’s tawny port.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Blue Stilton and Taylor’s tawny port.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good, even without the Stilton 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 20, 2020)

This little lady brightening up every day


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 21, 2020)

Adama Traore


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2020)

My son. 

Did anyone see BBC North West on Friday? He was interviewed about his artwork. Very proud dad here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2020)

Double standards.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			This little lady brightening up every day
	View attachment 31319

Click to expand...

I can understand the dinghy providing that, but I hope your daughter (presumably) is contributing some fun too!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2020)

a juvenial seal swimming up the River Ness into the Islands today, can;t report what the fisherman standing in the middle of the river said rather loudly as it popped its head up next to him, or i'd have to give myself an infraction.

unusual for this time of year as the sea is a good 3/4 miles away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Finally moved back to my old office I was forced to vacate for personal safety as it was on a "hot" covid area.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2020)

Saving 2 hours garage labour fitting my own bike accessories


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Saving 2 hours garage labour fitting my own bike accessories 

Click to expand...

Stabilisers ?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2020)

richart said:



			Stabilisers ?
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest of respect to both parties, fitting stabilisers big enough would take more than a couple of hours...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Saving 2 hours garage labour fitting my own bike accessories 

Click to expand...


Was it one of those bell things?   Or a wicker basket to go on the front?     Or those shiny clicker things to fit on your wheels?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

Seeing Dolphins in the Moray firth this moring while on the 5th tee, then spotting and Osprey while we were on the 7th Green.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2020)

My lad (AMK) reports that one of his recent releases (After 2am) is getting played on BBC Sheffield between 8pm and 10pm on the 4th July.  It's his first radio play.  

Well...it might generate a few quid for him - but whatever - we are so pleased that he is getting a little bit airplay as he struggles to keep positive in the grim economic climate that shrouds the whole of the performing arts sector ...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad (AMK) reports that one of his recent releases (After 2am) is getting played on BBC Sheffield between 8pm and 10pm on the 4th July.  It's his first radio play.

Well...it might generate a few quid for him - but whatever - we are so pleased that he is getting a little bit airplay as he struggles to keep positive in the grim economic climate that shrouds the whole of the performing arts sector ...







Click to expand...

Definitely not my sort of music but congrats to him....(That video though👎)


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2020)

Having the forethought to buy a fan last January when they were only £10


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad (AMK) reports that one of his recent releases (After 2am) is getting played on BBC Sheffield between 8pm and 10pm on the 4th July.  It's his first radio play.

Well...it might generate a few quid for him - but whatever - we are so pleased that he is getting a little bit airplay as he struggles to keep positive in the grim economic climate that shrouds the whole of the performing arts sector ...







Click to expand...

I really liked it, good background summer tune.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

riding my bike after it had been serviced properly rather than my pitiful amateur attempt, smooth gears, responsive brakes, no knocking noise, joy


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad (AMK) reports that one of his recent releases (After 2am) is getting played on BBC Sheffield between 8pm and 10pm on the 4th July.  It's his first radio play. 

Well...it might generate a few quid for him - but whatever - we are so pleased that he is getting a little bit airplay as he struggles to keep positive in the grim economic climate that shrouds the whole of the performing arts sector ...







Click to expand...


Could just imagine sitting around the pool on holiday with a boozy cocktail in my hand and that blasting in the background. And that’s a good thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2020)

Just booked myself a haircut on July 9th. First one since February!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just booked myself a haircut on July 9th. First one since February! 

Click to expand...

Judging by the avatar, that'd be February 2016?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Definitely not my sort of music but congrats to him....(That video though👎)
		
Click to expand...

Yeh - no idea where his promoter gets these videos from.  But some appear to like them...

And we hear that another couple of local Sheffield stations also playing it.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seeing a 74 year old cancer survivor who had been shielding out on the course. Not sure if this is against government advice or not but just cheered me up inside to see him enjoying the game he loves. That and we've bought a new (well an ex-demo with 875 on the clock) car
		
Click to expand...

It is against Gov advice. I have been advised to pretty much stay in until August 1st. from 6th July i can:

meet in a group of 6 people outside (while distancing)
no longer socially distance from my own family at home!
Create a support bubble with one other household 

From 1st August, if i can hold the excitement that long i can:

go to work if i cannot work from home
Go to the supermarket/church or go outside for exercise
remain cautious! and stay at home where possible. 

And this advice above is for approx 2 million people!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2020)

Rooter said:



			It is against Gov advice. I have been advised to pretty much stay in until August 1st. from 6th July i can:

meet in a group of 6 people outside (while distancing)
no longer socially distance from my own family at home!
Create a support bubble with one other household

From 1st August, if i can hold the excitement that long i can:

go to work if i cannot work from home
Go to the supermarket/church or go outside for exercise
remain cautious! and stay at home where possible.

And this advice above is for approx 2 million people!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know is the honest answer. I would assume so but not 100% sure. That said I'm playing with him tomorrow so I'll ask the question


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2020)

Rooter said:



			It is against Gov advice. I have been advised to pretty much stay in until August 1st. from 6th July i can:

meet in a group of 6 people outside (while distancing)
no longer socially distance from my own family at home!
Create a support bubble with one other household

From 1st August, if i can hold the excitement that long i can:

go to work if i cannot work from home
Go to the supermarket/church or go outside for exercise
remain cautious! and stay at home where possible.

And this advice above is for approx 2 million people!!!
		
Click to expand...

We're just really trying to keep you off the streets and out of mischief.......you know that dont you..?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2020)

Mason Mount;

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...esse-season-tickets-Dutch-health-workers.html


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mason Mount;

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...esse-season-tickets-Dutch-health-workers.html

Click to expand...

another of those bad young footballers eh


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't know is the honest answer. I would assume so but not 100% sure. That said I'm playing with him tomorrow so I'll ask the question
		
Click to expand...

If he was officially advised to shield, then it is 100% correct.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2020)

Case of Flower and the Bee just arrived..... is it wine aclock yet??


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rooter said:



			It is against Gov advice. I have been advised to pretty much stay in until August 1st. from 6th July i can:

meet in a group of 6 people outside (while distancing)
no longer socially distance from my own family at home!
Create a support bubble with one other household

From 1st August, if i can hold the excitement that long i can:

go to work if i cannot work from home
Go to the supermarket/church or go outside for exercise
remain cautious! and stay at home where possible.

And this advice above is for approx 2 million people!!!
		
Click to expand...

Depends who he's playing with doesn't it? Can exercise outside if he's alone or with someone in his household? Or at least that's how I've interpreted the shielding advice. I've been shielding but am back playing golf, but only playing with my wife. From July 6th I'll be playing with others from other households but obviously maintaining social distancing. If he's already playing with people from other households (which it seems he is from Homer's latest message), then yeah, he's going against the advice.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Case of Flower and the Bee just arrived..... is it wine aclock yet??
		
Click to expand...

Another scorcher today Patrick, surely it’s 5pm somewhere 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Could just imagine sitting around the pool on holiday with a boozy cocktail in my hand and that blasting in the background. And that’s a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys - mentioned your feedback to my lad and he was well chuffed (though he did ask if you'd downloaded ).  In fact it's BBC Introducing he's gone through - and so it is getting national airplay...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2020)

Wife has got a hair appointment in for her birthday on 7th July. She is very happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2020)

Had first return to Sunday footy training tonight. Absolutely roasting and just a few of us having a kickabout, but I've missed it so much and great to see some of the lads again. And I'm absolutely dead on my feet now. But _real _footy is back!


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

The sound of rain on the veluxes. Thunder any lightening not far behind hopefully


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks guys - mentioned your feedback to my lad and he was well chuffed (though he did ask if you'd downloaded ).  In fact it's BBC Introducing he's gone through - and so it is getting national airplay...

Click to expand...

Does he get more money if we download it? If so I'll be happy to download it even if I have no intention of listening to it.

EDIT - that's in no way a criticism of your son or his music as I'm fairly sure I'm not his target audience but I would be happy to download it if it adds to his bank balance.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2020)

No Glastonbury.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 26, 2020)

Jordan Brian Henderson.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 26, 2020)

Wild strawberries


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2020)

Football fans;

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2...-half-a-million-pounds-to-refug?cardIndex=0-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Goldfinches bathing in the garden and making a joyful noise doing it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2020)

For my Uncle Les (he was Liverpool FCs bank manager in the 1970s+80s and a Directors Box regular - tough eh?) - well done Klopp and Liverpool.  Though Les was at heart a Warrington Rugby League man - he was a very keen Liverpool FC man, and a man of and for the people of Liverpool - he'd have been so delighted.  God bless you Uncle Les - gone some years now - someone I always looked up to - as strict as you were...you will be looking down today with a big smile on your face


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			It is against Gov advice. I have been advised to pretty much stay in until August 1st. from 6th July i can:

meet in a group of 6 people outside (while distancing)
no longer socially distance from my own family at home!
Create a support bubble with one other household

From 1st August, if i can hold the excitement that long i can:

go to work if i cannot work from home
Go to the supermarket/church or go outside for exercise
remain cautious! and stay at home where possible.

And this advice above is for approx 2 million people!!!
		
Click to expand...

Played with the guy and as you suspected he's supposedly in lockdown until 1st August. He was quite upfront and said he's going stir crazy and his mental health being affected and he figured playing in a big field for four hours and then driving home. He's not going to supermarkets or going out other than for golf so I can see his argument but as I pointed out the stark truth behind the risks he's taking


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Theodore [ Theo ] my latest great grandson was delivered with a thump early hours this morning in Tenerife, 9 pounds 11 ounces, yes 9.11 ouch. That's me got 2 of each lol.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 26, 2020)

The very pretty and busty young lady (I would guess early 20's) in front of me in the queue outside Tesco today who decided that tight white denim hot pants and a bikini top was suitable attire to go shopping in. And thanks to the one way system in operation in the shop I was "forced" to follow her around the shop. Although a slight random irritation of the day was when I realised that she was young enough to be my daughter.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 26, 2020)

The amazing light show nature just provided us. I could have sat all night watching the forks split the night sky. But sadly the torrential rain came with it.

One of the brightest and most violent electrical storms I have seen in a good few years. 

Nature at its brutal best. Amazing.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 26, 2020)

Watching my favourite artiste play my favourite album on TV


----------



## Rooter (Jun 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played with the guy and as you suspected he's supposedly in lockdown until 1st August. He was quite upfront and said he's going stir crazy and his mental health being affected and he figured playing in a big field for four hours and then driving home. He's not going to supermarkets or going out other than for golf so I can see his argument but as I pointed out the stark truth behind the risks he's taking
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same as Him homer, its about being sensible,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I'm the same as Him homer, its about being sensible,
		
Click to expand...

Must be something in the water. The in-laws who have really abided to the lockdown completely as they have a number of serious health conditions announced to HID they had had enough and were contemplating a trip to town or somewhere relatively open like RHS Wisley. HID not happy and now worried about them putting themselves in harms way but her old man is old fashioned and extremely stubborn and now he's made up his mind he won't be for turning. Nothing we can do but keep banging on about the severity of the disease if you get it and the risk still being out there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

On a more positive note, HID also picked up her new car. Only a Ford Ecosport but a big change from the nine years of having our Fiesta, which had 117k on the clock, an oil leak, creaking suspension and now making a loud and disconcerting noise when the engine switched off. Would have definitely failed the MOT. The new car is ex-demo so got the top of the range stereo and all the bells and whistles, and only 825 miles on the clock. Got a good deal on the finance and she's so happy


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2020)

My Sunday team's new kits arrived, they look great. Shame we'll have to wait another 3 months to actually use them probably!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2020)

The Rolling Stones;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53208593


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Rolling Stones;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53208593

Click to expand...

Add the late Tom Petty's family to that!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 28, 2020)

An absolute cacophony, of noise, from the parrot fledglings perched in our eucalyptus...

Mind you, if it persists it could morph into an irritation ...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 28, 2020)

Went out for a best effort 2.4km (military test length run) last night & smashing my 1km PB run time out of the park and doing it sub 3:30mins, have to admit my lungs were bursting out my chest though.
Still in shock at it today 😳, fortunately its all there on strava and my watch for me to actually believe I managed it.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 28, 2020)

Infectious laughter


----------



## GB72 (Jun 28, 2020)

Only a few days until I get a haircut followed by a few pints in the pub with friends.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			followed by a few pints in the pub with friends.
		
Click to expand...

Bars around me have decided to remain closed this weekend


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Bars around me have decided to remain closed this weekend 

Click to expand...

The first week will be awful anyway. Everyone converging at once to find they're only letting a few people in to keep the 'social distance', basically you'll have people queuing round the block for one pint in a plastic cup every two hours.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2020)

[


Orikoru said:



			The first week will be awful anyway. Everyone converging at once to find they're only letting a few people in to keep the 'social distance', basically you'll have people queuing round the block for one pint in a plastic cup every two hours.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on where you are a guess, agree with the issues regarding urban pubs but our village local has been effectively made invite only for the first week to thank those that have supported them by using takeaway services during the lockdown. 

The importance of pubs can be split and this, for my village, is opening up an essential community hub as much as it is opening a place to buy a beer.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			[


Depends on where you are a guess, agree with the issues regarding urban pubs but our village local has been effectively made invite only for the first week to thank those that have supported them by using takeaway services during the lockdown.

The importance of pubs can be split and this, for my village, is opening up an essential community hub as much as it is opening a place to buy a beer.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that sounds decent. I know that any of the pubs I used to go to will be a nightmare so I won't be rushing back immediately. But these are pubs in Harrow, Watford etc where they were often rammed anyway.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277559101237714947


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277559101237714947

Click to expand...


Yep Evil, white, male, heterosexual, England, invaded Utopian democracies around the world.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2020)

getting the dressing changed on my arm and it looking pretty good and healing up well


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 29, 2020)

100 days into Lockdown and all of my lockdown tasks completed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ah that sounds decent. I know that any of the pubs I used to go to will be a nightmare so I won't be rushing back immediately. But these are pubs in Harrow, Watford etc where they were often rammed anyway.
		
Click to expand...

There's a pub near the club that is tucked away and really a locals only pub and they are staggering attendance and time allowed as it is only small so hard to SD. The clubhouse apparently can house 30 inside (order at the bar, take a SD seat and staff will bring it to you) and 24 on the patio (fat chance in this weather). Think that will be a better bet to have a pint in there after the game rather than a rammed pub somewhere


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The first week will be awful anyway. Everyone converging at once to find they're only letting a few people in to keep the 'social distance', basically you'll have people queuing round the block for one pint in a plastic cup every two hours.
		
Click to expand...

Only a week?  You're very optimistic.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2020)

the wife being included in posts by a couple of Texans she know on facebook... what they posted was BLM in the UK and scotland , shoot a white person on sight, they just didn't get it was fake... even after it was poited out that not many in the UK have guns...


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2020)

Remembering to buy some prawns so that we can have paella not spanish chicken with rice tonight


----------



## GG26 (Jun 29, 2020)

Was meant to start a new job on 1st April.  Start date pushed back to 1st July and then 1st August with no guarantees.  Parcel arrived in the post today with my work laptop albeit a month early.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Was meant to start a new job on 1st April.  Start date pushed back to 1st July and then 1st August with no guarantees.  Parcel arrived in the post today with my work laptop albeit a month early.
		
Click to expand...

That's encouraging. What's the new job


----------



## rosecott (Jun 29, 2020)

"Unfortunately, unlikely to survive without specialist care. Likely to have been ejected by siblings or accident, so a case of 'natural selection'. Needs the specialist care to survive/prosper/return to wild." Poat #3176

Fortunately, one of our members knew just the man to take it to and this is how it looks now:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Spotted on our first tee today.
	View attachment 31217

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			"Unfortunately, unlikely to survive without specialist care. Likely to have been ejected by siblings or accident, so a case of 'natural selection'. Needs the specialist care to survive/prosper/return to wild." Poat #3176

Fortunately, one of our members knew just the man to take it to and this is how it looks now:

View attachment 31413

Click to expand...

Is it a kestrel?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 29, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Is it a kestrel?
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is.


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2020)

Just watching the Bowie set from Glastonbury 2000 that they showed last night


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Rolling Stones;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53208593

Click to expand...

There's a cracking lock down video of them playing  
"You Can't Always Get What you Want" on F/book recorded from their own homes. Starts of with Mick playing guitar and singing , then the others join in, sounds great , can someone post the link please


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Only a few days until I get a haircut followed by a few pints in the pub with friends.
		
Click to expand...

My barber will crack up when she sees my feeble attempts at trimming


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My barber will crack up when she sees my feeble attempts at trimming  

Click to expand...

I have resisted, 4 months since my last hair cut


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I have resisted, 4 months since my last hair cut
		
Click to expand...

I haven't, most recent one was yesterday.  No way does mine stay uncut for 4 months.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I haven't, most recent one was yesterday.  No way does mine stay uncut for 4 months.
		
Click to expand...

Mine could pass for a Flock of Seagulls advert  [ in grey ]


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2020)

getting an email saying to come and collect my winners vouchers... from the kings... didn't even know i'd won anything???

£65, winter eclectic and foursomes... all i can say is there must have been some poor scores in the winter ecky


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			Remembering to buy some prawns so that we can have paella not spanish chicken with rice tonight 

Click to expand...

Not a lot wrong with Spanish Chicken - and Delia does a very nice Poulet Basque in her Summer Book - but a Paella - yes - that would be nice.  Pity Mrs Hogie is not a great fan...enjoy


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 2, 2020)

First pint of Real Ale in 3.5 months. Lancaster Blonde 4%. £4 per pint which is more than us upt’North usually pay but very enjoyable near Coniston


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 2, 2020)

Probably shouldn't amuse for several reasons... However, went to deepest darkest Kent today to collect eldest grandson... Passing through the wonderful seaside resort of Margate spotted an old fashioned beach goods emporium fully open and stocked ready for business even on a classic seaside weather day... Overcast, windy and damp... The shop owners optimism certainly brought a smile to my face...


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Probably shouldn't amuse for several reasons... However, went to deepest darkest Kent today to collect eldest grandson... Passing through the wonderful seaside resort of Margate spotted an old fashioned beach goods emporium fully open and stocked ready for business even on a classic seaside weather day... Overcast, windy and damp... The shop owners optimism certainly brought a smile to my face...
		
Click to expand...

surely the thing that gladdened the heart was that you made it out of Margate


----------



## GG26 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dando said:



			surely the thing that gladdened the heart was that you made it out of Margate
		
Click to expand...

Certainly gladdened my heart when I left there in the 80s.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			surely the thing that gladdened the heart was that you made it out of Margate
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, but the full bonus was collecting grandson to return home, with us, to spend some time in our bubble...


----------



## Dando (Jul 3, 2020)

Being allowed to go to the caravan tonight for a few days away from London.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Being allowed to go to the caravan tonight for a few days away from London.
		
Click to expand...


Have yourself a good week end... 

Been thoroughly enjoying first day of time with grandson... No surprise my maths was somewhat rusty for assisting with home schooling... But helping him out resolving some issues with guitar has been happy days... Hopefully my soldering is up to muster when a new 'pot' arrives next week...


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Being allowed to go to the caravan tonight for a few days away from London.
		
Click to expand...

My sister is doing the same in Scotland - to St Andrews
About time really - she needs to get it ready for my St Andrews golf week in September


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Being allowed to go to the caravan tonight for a few days away from London.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, away to my own holiday house for a week to ten days on Sunday, looking forward to the change of scenery and getting it ready for visitors 😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2020)

Getting a new driver and it worked (at least today)


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting a new driver and it worked (at least today)
		
Click to expand...

What did you get?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			What did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Ping G410


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 4, 2020)

First haircut for 3 months


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			First haircut for 3 months
		
Click to expand...

I relented and finally let the wife cut mine, a bad decision    a pair of her nickers wouldn't look out of place as a hat   revenge for some my past sins


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2020)

Mason Greenwood.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

The new Carlsberg TV ad.  absolutely brilliant.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2020)

Lando Norris ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The new Carlsberg TV ad.  absolutely brilliant. 

Click to expand...

Have you watched the Ad for Nolan's Cheddar, the one with the mouse and trap on youtube, would be good if someone could post a link , it's  a bit different lol, has to be watched to the very end lol. My wife eats cheese lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2020)

Sitting on the patio, having a drink with my PP's. We all discussed it on the way round. None of us were 100% certain it was the right thing to do but in the end we decided to give it a go


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched the Ad for Nolan's Cheddar, the one with the mouse and trap on youtube, would be good if someone could post a link , it's  a bit different lol, has to be watched to the very end lol. My wife eats cheese lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

With grandson visiting he's currently going through his full repertoire (on the guitar)… 
Still very much in the wannabe rock god category... 
But we are loving his enthusiasm for getting there...

Back to home schooling with him tomorrow... Really hoping it's not help with grammar required ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2020)

Wooh...our lad got one of his tracks played on BBC Radio Sheffield last night and got a great ‘shoutout’ from the presenter (who he knows).  At the moment the track is earning him about £10 a day - better he gets that as a result of downloads and steams than from me 👍 £10 a day doesn’t sound a lot, but it basically doubles his disposable income I.e. that which he can use to buy food, drink and everything else for toiletries and the house.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping G410
		
Click to expand...

What did it replace Homer?

If it’s anything like the G400 you won’t be disappointed. i stupidly sold my Ping G400 18months ago and have regretted it since.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Lando Norris ...
		
Click to expand...


And again ...

And Billy Monger ...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 5, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton getting a grid penalty and then a race penalty costing him a podium.   
Some of the other drivers refusing to be bullied into taking a knee.
Funny I don't remember Hamilton boycotting his sponsor's invites to the Epsom Derby a few times for a lack of black jockeys competing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What did it replace Homer?

If it’s anything like the G400 you won’t be disappointed. i stupidly sold my Ping G400 18months ago and have regretted it since.
		
Click to expand...

Replaced the Ping G. Wasn't really in the market but it was my birthday a few weeks ago and HID didn't know what to buy and I didn't know what I wanted (even I've got enough shoes) and so hit the pro shop demo model on a whim and really liked it. The G was behaving better in its last few rounds so I'll keep it as a spare which will leave me with a G25 (one slight dink) to shift


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Replaced the Ping G. Wasn't really in the market but it was my birthday a few weeks ago and HID didn't know what to buy and I didn't know what I wanted (even I've got enough shoes) and so hit the pro shop demo model on a whim and really liked it. The G was behaving better in its last few rounds so I'll keep it as a spare which will leave me with a G25 (one slight dink) to shift
		
Click to expand...

Nice👍


----------



## GG26 (Jul 5, 2020)

Jamie Vardy - 100 premier league goals


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Jamie Vardy - 100 premier league goals
		
Click to expand...

101 isn’t it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Free ice cream to celebrate NHS 72nd birthday


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 6, 2020)

getting contacted by the hosp 10 month after breaking my finger (still broken), for it to be rebroken and fused...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2020)

A five star withering Kevin look from my eldest grandson...
Taking me back 25+ years when his dad/uncle used to deliver me similar...

All I asked him was, if he wanted a ride on the Teddy Bears picnic train which is back running again over at the Lido...


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2020)

My granddaughter.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2020)

My brother being able to visit our mum in a care home.

My wife and I being able to cuddle my granddaughter.

Well we didn't actually, we had a grown up discussion about it with her and decided we will leave it for another couple of weeks.
Nice to know you can though.


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2020)

Three points. It’s been a while.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2020)

Donkeys - love them


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Donkeys - love them 

Click to expand...

I couldn't eat a full one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2020)

A haircut after 14 weeks😁😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2020)

Sir Trevor McDonald... Think you'd have to dig very deep to find anyone with a bad word to say about this absolute gent...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			getting contacted by the hosp 10 month after breaking my finger (still broken), for it to be rebroken and fused...
		
Click to expand...

or ouch


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Sir Trevor McDonald... Think you'd have to dig very deep to find anyone with a bad word to say about this absolute gent...
		
Click to expand...

When did he change his name from Trevor McDoughnut?   I mean, he did get his big break on Tiswas.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2020)

Still the best live stitch-up on TV - Lenny Henry got totally done by Chris Tarrant and Sir Trevor on this one.  Classic television.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2020)

First haircut since February! Feels like I've lost half a stone.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2020)

Just got mine done too.   Definite something to gladden the heart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 9, 2020)

A lovely fitting tribute by Stephen Gallacher gifting this headstone, in memory of our mutual friend Bryan Shields.
Bryan was a terrific golfer, he attended the tour school with Colin Montgomery played of a plus H/C , and was club champion for many years, a true gent taken far too soon at only 52.
The headstone shows the 3 rd hole at Bathgate GC, Bryan's favourite hole at his favourite club. . RIP mate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 9, 2020)

Lady Doon going out for her first proper outing since lockdown.
Full length of Turnberry Beach and back.
Social distancing was easy with the 7 other folk and the 2 dogs,
Beautiful day too so her new camera was in action
She took a nice photo of a lost buoy on the beach.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2020)

This made me smile... Whilst watching a program about building Bentley cars and being informed... "No female bull hides are used for the making of the upholstery"...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2020)

On the day of the funeral of  Dame Vera Lynn a Spitfire did a loop de loop over our house, probably on the way back from the Battle of Britain Memorial Folkestone


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 10, 2020)

Yippee, eight days leave as of now.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			On the day of the funeral of  Dame *Vera Lynn *a Spitfire did a loop de loop over our house, probably on the way back from the Battle of Britain Memorial Folkestone
		
Click to expand...

East Hams finest RIP......I saw what I thought was a Spitfire landing at Duxford this evening, I wonder if it was the same one?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			East Hams finest RIP......I saw what I thought was a Spitfire landing at Duxford this evening, I wonder if it was the same one?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, we have pretty much daily Spitfire flights over us coming out of either Headcorn or Biggin Hill and flying to, and from, the Battle of Britain Memorial or the BofB museum.  Rarely a day goes by that it doesnt pass over us.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2020)

chrisd said:



			On the day of the funeral of  Dame Vera Lynn a Spitfire did a loop de loop over our house, probably on the way back from the Battle of Britain Memorial Folkestone
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky to be based at RAF Coningsby home of the BBMF, the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster all took off from here early yesterday to fly down and take part in the memorial fly past for Dame Vera, they really are an awesome sight to behold as they take off, manoeuvre in flight and the sound of those merlin engines is simply phenomenal. 

Am lucky enough to work with the guys that fly them and a tour of the BBMF I'd say is a must if you visit Lincolnshire.


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2020)

Watching the couple on the next pitch to us on their first outing in their caravan 😂🤣


----------



## banjofred (Jul 11, 2020)

Shot into 18 from 97 yards. Nice swing.....stuck it about 8 feet from hole. Couple guys that finished earlier and standing on the clubhouse balcony clapped and whooped. Almost like having fans.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			Watching the couple on the next pitch to us on their first outing in their caravan 😂🤣
		
Click to expand...

So cruel! I recall when we had a caravan how much entertainment we provided


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

walking down to the Ness and seeing an Osprey fishing, followed it upsteam, and was lucky enough to see it catch a fish up by the new bridge, then dis off with it, won't be long before they head back to africa for winter


----------



## chellie (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Donkeys - love them 

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281845777871052801


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2020)

chellie said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281845777871052801

Click to expand...

Heaven


----------



## chellie (Jul 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Heaven 

Click to expand...

Yes, my youngest daughter loves donkeys as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

Hearing that some friends of ours are finally going to have a baby after years of trying and several rounds of IVF treatment


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2020)

Looking back at old photos and remembering when you used wrap the laces of your footy boots under and around the boots. 
Aaah those were the days.


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2020)

My twin brother recovering from Covid.
He had a positive test but only suffered with a sore throat for one day!
One of the lucky ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2020)

My dad saying he actually wants to play golf again! He all but gave up a couple of years ago after a particularly shocking round. Not much beats playing a round with the old man.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not much beats playing a round with the old man.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing with my 37 year old son on Tuesday for the first time in ages and feel exactly the same the other way round


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not much beats playing a round with the old man.
		
Click to expand...

There aren't many places where you can say that and get away with it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just got mine done too.   Definite something to gladden the heart.
		
Click to expand...

Mine done on Friday - though kept it much longer than normal.  Just to see what the family think of me having it longer than a 2 back and sides.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2020)

My dad is awaiting a replacement knee. Delayed (understandably) due to covid.

He has an electric bike, it helps him up the hills then uses it normally for everywhere else to go out every day with mum so they don't drive everywhere.

Last week got a puncture. Tubeless tyres. The shops either won't touch because it's tubeless or because it's electric. Which is a pain.

He can't get a tyre online until mid August 

Lent him my bog standard bike. He took out today and he said he managed it still because it has good gearing.

Made me happy to think he can still get out and prob do his knee more favours!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2020)

Victoria Wood. Genius. Such a loss...


----------



## ADB (Jul 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'm lucky to be based at RAF Coningsby home of the BBMF, the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster all took off from here early yesterday to fly down and take part in the memorial fly past for Dame Vera, they really are an awesome sight to behold as they take off, manoeuvre in flight and the sound of those merlin engines is simply phenomenal.

Am lucky enough to work with the guys that fly them and a tour of the BBMF I'd say is a must if you visit Lincolnshire.
		
Click to expand...

I live in the same village as Dame Vera and was fortunate to witness the flyover of the two Spitfires last Friday - it was all very poignant


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2020)

I never thought I'd see the day that the mighty Chairboys made it to the 2nd tier of English football.....
Wowsers........


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I never thought I'd see the day that the mighty Chairboys made it to the 2nd tier of English football.....
Wowsers........
		
Click to expand...


gonna be a popular quiz question in years to come


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I never thought I'd see the day that the mighty Chairboys made it to the 2nd tier of English football.....
Wowsers........
		
Click to expand...

Good game too

Come on you (other)Blues


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			gonna be a popular quiz question in years to come 

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more...bit like winning on countback


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Couldn't agree more...bit like winning on countback 

Click to expand...

you mean winning on countback when finished 1 behind


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2020)

Witnessing some top photobombing... We were up at Ivinghoe Beacon, yesterday, and along came a group of older generation cyclists from along the ridgeway... As they pulled up, by the trig point, they started with some group 'look what we're doing' shots when entering stage left was totally oblivious Ms grumpyknickers parking her bum on the step of the marker... Despite some very polite requests asking could the guys have a few minutes to complete their shots she very bluntly/pointedly refused... Was quite hilarious that I checked out there were no hidden candid camera folk... The lads who were there flying their model gliders were well entertained...


----------



## NearHull (Jul 14, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Witnessing some top photobombing... We were up at Ivinghoe Beacon, yesterday, and along came a group of older generation cyclists from along the ridgeway... As they pulled up, by the trig point, they started with some group 'look what we're doing' shots when entering stage left was totally oblivious Ms grumpyknickers parking her bum on the step of the marker... Despite some very polite requests asking could the guys have a few minutes to complete their shots she very bluntly/pointedly refused... Was quite hilarious that I checked out there were no hidden candid camera folk... The lads who were there flying their model gliders were well entertained...
		
Click to expand...

Ivanhoe Beaccon - that brought some memories.  Late 60s, as a young RAF apprentice, with no money,we often used to run to the beacon from Halton on Sundays to ‘entertain’ ourselves.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Ivanhoe Beaccon - that brought some memories.  Late 60s, as a young RAF apprentice, with no money,we often used to run to the beacon from Halton on Sundays to ‘entertain’ ourselves.
		
Click to expand...


Think you'd still recognise the place... Hasn't changed that much over the many years we've been visiting... And, it's still 'breezy' even on calm days...


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2020)

Occasional things like this!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-53390117


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2020)

Pete the Cat, get involved if you have very young kids 😀


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2020)

Mike Dean...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2020)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/polit...RkDMr2azsevM6umWCHxZDuanMUC0clUnJA4jJazIZJ95A 

only Failing Grayling could be so inept as to lose a rigged vote


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima arriving a day early. Excited to dig into this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Seeing my team at work beginning to blossom and getting a fantastic reputation for themselves. They've needed precious little managing and have thrived under their own steam. Pleased to see, especially one of the older ladies who is not so strong PC skills wise grasping the nettle and working hard at learning some of the new tasks we're implementing. Got a new lady joining next month and hoping she'll complete the jigsaw. Very happy


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Return of MotoGP...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 17, 2020)

10 months yesterday and taking her first (aided) steps. I reckon with a lower handle she will be able to push my golf trolley for me soon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2020)

Haircut


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 17, 2020)

My neighbour lent me his net, my wife let me have it set up in the front garden... where I plan to have my range ( evil laugh ) . 
Now I need to get some kind of launch monitor... the net and the space are perfect 🙂👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2020)

Being sent a Tampa Bay Buccaneers mask from the States.   I will wear it under protest but it's the law from next Friday but at least I can show support for my team/employers.  Nice touch of them to do it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Been meaning to post this all week... Michael Holding...


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2020)

Mrs Slime and I testing negative for Covid.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Leeds United


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 18, 2020)

Playing a match against a friend of mine today and realising we have been doing this now for 20 years.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Exchanged a few messages earlier with the customer in Australia I worked at last year, looks like they are going to enquire about another new machine 
Where the "fingers crossed" emoji?


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2020)

Fresh pineapple


----------



## andycap (Jul 18, 2020)

Lewis  Hamilton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been meaning to post this all week... Michael Holding...
		
Click to expand...

My wife has precious little interest in cricket but will watch when he is commentating. Such a self-effacing gemtleman with a voice like honey. The Sky documentary on him is well worth a look if you've not seen it


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2020)

The year of the underdog ...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2020)

Spent 3 hours watching the BBC documentary on Live Aid. Tuned in for half an hour and got fixed - great viewing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Just ordered a 65 inch Sony Bravia TV for my man cave


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2020)

A cornetto 🍦😁... First ice cream I've had since starting diet...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2020)

Being able to see Comet Neowise from the back garden last night.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2020)

Eldest grandson (18) training with a local football team.  Not high up the pyramid, but hey, he's thrilled and so are we all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Eldest grandson (18) training with a local football team.  Not high up the pyramid, but hey, he's thrilled and so are we all.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of good players have been picked up playing non-league so it can always lead somewhere. As long as he remembers his grandad once he makes the big time


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lot of good players have been picked up playing non-league so it can always lead somewhere. As long as he remembers his grandad once he makes the big time
		
Click to expand...

I do remind him (and his dad) it was me who took him to his first every training session, aged 8, where the bloke in charge wasn't impressed and rejected him so we then went to the 2nd team. Three years later the same bloke was begging him to join his team. LOL.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2020)

MaccyDs opening to sit down customers from tomorrow.....
Not going but at least the mahoosive queues for the drive through will subside..


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2020)

Over 2 weeks since the pubs and others opened and still no sign of any increase in infection on a national level. So now we have had crowds in parks, VE Day, hot bank holiday, BLM Marches, the mad rush to beaches in Bournmouth and the massive crowds on pub opening day and still no significant impact.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			A cornetto 🍦😁... First ice cream I've had since starting diet...
		
Click to expand...

Just one Cornetto?  Give it to me …….   


Admit it, you just sang that didn't you?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 21, 2020)

Lily Muni He


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2020)

Fragile blokes.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lot of good players have been picked up playing non-league so it can always lead somewhere. As long as he remembers his grandad once he makes the big time
		
Click to expand...

Lambert just played a full 18 holes at Pyrford and reckoned he shot 131.   I was pretty generous where he could drop balls that had gone into lakes and he played a couple of holes off the red tees.  So rest assured, he can stick to non-league football and not golf.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Just paid our final mortgage payment.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just paid our final mortgage payment. 

Click to expand...

Have you/HID already got plans on what to spend the extra money on next month?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2020)

Boris Johnson's Farewell Tour.
Certainly put a smile on the faces of many Scots.
[I would post a link but it may get me into trouble  ]


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 24, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Have you/HID already got plans on what to spend the extra money on next month?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe get a new kitchen. We have been here 14 years and the kitchen much much longer. It looks like something from the 70's. The sink is a brown/yellow enamel thing with rusty bits missing from the corners.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just paid our final mortgage payment. 

Click to expand...


Always a nice sigh as you do it 😃


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just paid our final mortgage payment. 

Click to expand...

Been there, done that...
Good isn't it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2020)

Not giving a stuff about golf anymore. Hardly playing. Never practicing. Don't miss it in the slightest...

On Tuesday my partner and I won the comp and turns out for the first time I'm going to be on a board - go figure!!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Not giving a stuff about golf anymore. Hardly playing. Never practicing. Don't miss it in the slightest...

On Tuesday my partner and I won the comp and turns out for the first time I'm going to be on a board - go figure!!
		
Click to expand...

Been there.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2020)

Moray Firth Dolphins out in force this morning, a fair bit of jumping out the water on show, looked like they were rounding up some fish


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Moray Firth Dolphins out in force this morning, a fair bit of jumping out the water on show, looked like they were rounding up some fish
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Fish for Scottish Dolphins


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 24, 2020)

The long-delayed start of the baseball season.   And hockey is back next week too.   Not sure if the NFL will take place but at least I have two of my favourite three sports back to watch.


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Rich Beem


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286637778495733767


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

Jacinda Ardern


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Flood repairs almost complete, the decorating should be hopefully finished by Wednesday .
Here's some progress pics . 
The guys started on Monday stripping down ceiling, ripping up floors, stripping out full upstairs toilet /shower room .
 New ceiling and coving up and plastered, HDMI + Optical audio cables + 3.5 mm earphone socket installed behind where i normally sit.
Toilet re floored and tiled , all units replaced,  shower and Japanese  bidet toilet too lol.
 New 65inch telly arrives on Friday , ready to hang and play, .


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2020)

Away to St Andrews tomorrow for a few nights 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			MaccyDs opening to sit down customers from tomorrow.....
Not going but at least the mahoosive queues for the drive through will subside..
		
Click to expand...

Those queues are thing of the past ? Been none round here 

Went after work other day in and out in 5 mins


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Away to St Andrews tomorrow for a few nights 😀
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy , we're off to Machrihanish on Wednesday


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2020)

I put two roller blinds up without any mistakes


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Piece said:



			I put two roller blinds up without any mistakes
		
Click to expand...

Well done , it could've meant curtains for you


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2020)

David Silva


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Two back to back rounds of good golf. A rare weekend of competence


----------



## bobmac (Jul 28, 2020)

British Gas have ordered 1,000 new vans for their engineers to use.
They are all electric  

https://www.edie.net/news/6/British...ordered 1,000,entirely electric fleet by 2030.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 29, 2020)

My 7 year old son, went and found his golf club and then started to smash golf balls around the garden, on his own accord. I never wanted to push him to do it, I wanted him to play, but knew I could not push it. He has had 2 golf lessons and seems to still enjoy it. He went down the range with my Dad and I, and enjoyed it .. we going to the range this afternoon see how we get on 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2020)

About a month ago I emailed my boss with a proposal of my ideas to change the department I work in when all staff returned from furlough to enable us to work more as a team and therefore sell more. After a few back and forth emails we had a meeting today which will see my ideas implemented and me now overlooking the whole team. I was pretty nervous about suggesting the changes (which also included a **ballsy** basic salary increase for me) at such a difficult time, but he said he was impressed with my ideas and wants me to take ownership of the team. Feeling pretty happy right now.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 29, 2020)

Day off tomorrow and the weather looks great for golf!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 29, 2020)

Twisting the Missus arm and convincing her that we could do with upping the budget for a new car a bit and then basically agreeing to buying said new car today. Excited to get it now.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Twisting the Missus arm and convincing her that we could do with upping the budget for a new car a bit and then basically agreeing to buying said new car today. Excited to get it now.
		
Click to expand...

If your buying new try car wow and get a haggle on ... it’s really fun 🙂👍


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2020)

being reminded yesterday of a trip to Tain and Dornoch with 2 mates and one of thier friends, who grew up in Tain.

on the 1st tee the friend asked me how long i'd been a member at Tain, which at the times was about 6 years. "well i'm going to show you how to play this course its all about shaping shots and moving the ball" he says... he lost a ball off the tee on every hole until we got to the 12th.

for the rest of the round and the next at Dornoch that afternoon he was asked on every tee "what shot shape are you hitting here"?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 30, 2020)

bobmac said:



			British Gas have ordered 1,000 new vans for their engineers to use.
They are all electric  

https://www.edie.net/news/6/British-Gas-orders-1-000-all-electric-vans/#:~:text=British Gas has ordered 1,000,entirely electric fleet by 2030.
		
Click to expand...

Peanuts.
UPS have ordered *10,000* delivery vans...all electric and being made in the UK


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2020)

Knowing the next time it's this hot we'll have built in aircon and won't be being deafened by the portable units we have now...

Thanks @fundy - your suggestion that we'd use it way more than just when it hits 30 degrees persuaded us to bite the bullet!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			being reminded yesterday of a trip to Tain and Dornoch with 2 mates and one of thier friends, who grew up in Tain.

on the 1st tee the friend asked me how long i'd been a member at Tain, which at the times was about 6 years. "well i'm going to show you how to play this course its all about shaping shots and moving the ball" he says... he lost a ball off the tee on every hole until we got to the 12th.

for the rest of the round and the next at Dornoch that afternoon he was asked on every tee "what shot shape are you hitting here"?

Click to expand...

A similar thing happened to me years ago. I had just got down to 6 or 7 and in the next weekend medal I was paired with two 28 handicappers. Right, I thought to myself, I'm going to show you two how to play golf. Needless to say I managed to rack up a 10 on the 1st hole (without losing a ball or going OOB) whilst they both had par 4s. I'm so glad that I did not say out loud my thoughts. I walked to the next tee in a state of bewilderment


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 30, 2020)

Played the Old Course on Tuesday, wind 20mph gusting up to 40 mph and according to the caddy the pro's would have been off (fair enough, the greens would have been quicker and the ball would have been blown all over the place). Managed 3 birdies (one lip out eagle) , played to my handicap  plus: 
On the road hole played the drive too close to the hotel and had to take a provisional, turns out it hit the new rubber roof and ended 5 feet from the provisional.
The 18th saw the first drive sail out of bounds but the second hit the path and end up on the green, missed the 30ft par putt by inches and tapped in to a round of applause to an onlooker (who presumably thought I had a birdie  ), just a forum length 360 yard drive  (only slightly wind and path assisted!).
Fantastic day out, never before have I had to "imagine" a slope to cover the impact of wind when putting like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

First home grown tomato from the garden in a salad. Glorious and so juicy


----------



## Dando (Jul 31, 2020)

Just spent a lovely afternoon in the City with the girls from my team and now off to the caravan for the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Nine holes, few beers and home for home made dinner from HID. And I have next week off so lie ins and chilling with my wife. Very happy


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 31, 2020)

Friday night fake out ..




Tonight's on left last week on night 

Even moved to using ghee to go full authentic


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Friday night fake out ..

View attachment 31824


Tonight's on left last week on night

Even moved to using ghee to go full authentic
		
Click to expand...


Road kill?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 31, 2020)

Slime said:



			Road kill?
		
Click to expand...

Phil Jones taken off your hands for ya 😉


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Phil Jones taken off your hands for ya 😉
		
Click to expand...

?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Friday night fake out ..

View attachment 31824


Tonight's on left last week on night

Even moved to using ghee to go full authentic
		
Click to expand...

What soup are you having?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Finally got back on the badminton court tonight after 4 months without it! Had so much fun. Have really missed it. Played a lot of tennis lately but it's not quite the same.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2020)

With Melbourne so much in the news these days I have found myself reflecting back to March of last year with huge gratitude, when I played Grampians Golf Club, Dunkeld, Victoria (with the most bonkers old set of hire clubs... )

Just a unique experience - playing golf in the Australian bush with wallabies, kangaroos and emus around - plus fantastic birds, weird plants and shrubs, and warnings of horrid creepies (so I kept out of the rough).  It was very hot so Mrs SILH only walked the front 9 with me.  Ground very dry - grass very threadbare (though it does come back in the rainy season) and playing to sandgreens.  And all to the song of the Australian Magpie - just so evocative.

So very fortunate that we had the opportunity, and so very grateful that we took it.

https://www.grampiansgolfclub.com/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2020)

Fish and chips from the chippie. Lovely bit of cod tonight and no queue


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 5, 2020)

Watching live playoff ice hockey - big screen TV - Lighting kicking seven bags of fertilizer out of Boston.   Hopefully the start of a run to winning the Stanley Cup.


----------



## NearHull (Aug 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fish and chips from the chippie. Lovely bit of cod tonight and no queue
		
Click to expand...

I will not eat cod.  i moved into the Humberside area approximately 5 years ago and started to get to know a few people , particularly on the golf course.  One pp, whilst discussing fish and chips, stated that his wife had worked for over 25 years in a fish processing factory and consequently they would never eat cod due to the large number of cod worms that infect the fish.  Haddock is their choice.  A second pp, who owns a seafood distribution company stated that ”no one eats cod who lives in a fishing town, they all eat haddock, we pass on cod to inland areas and keep the haddock local”.  Whilst these views may be a little extreme, they have been sufficient to influence me and mine, we never choose cod.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 6, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I will not eat cod.  i moved into the Humberside area approximately 5 years ago and started to get to know a few people , particularly on the golf course.  One pp, whilst discussing fish and chips, stated that his wife had worked for over 25 years in a fish processing factory and consequently they would never eat cod due to the large number of cod worms that infect the fish.  Haddock is their choice.  A second pp, who owns a seafood distribution company stated that ”no one eats cod who lives in a fishing town, they all eat haddock, we pass on cod to inland areas and keep the haddock local”.  Whilst these views may be a little extreme, they have been sufficient to influence me and mine, we never choose cod.
		
Click to expand...

Do you eat cheese? If so Google cheese mites. 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 6, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I will not eat cod.  i moved into the Humberside area approximately 5 years ago and started to get to know a few people , particularly on the golf course.  One pp, whilst discussing fish and chips, stated that his wife had worked for over 25 years in a fish processing factory and consequently they would never eat cod due to the large number of cod worms that infect the fish.  Haddock is their choice.  A second pp, who owns a seafood distribution company stated that ”no one eats cod who lives in a fishing town, they all eat haddock, we pass on cod to inland areas and keep the haddock local”.  Whilst these views may be a little extreme, they have been sufficient to influence me and mine, we never choose cod.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise the parasite attacks the cod family? And guess what family of fish haddock is in...

You’re having your leg pulled.


----------



## NearHull (Aug 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You do realise the parasite attacks the cod family? And guess what family of fish haddock is in...

You’re having your leg pulled.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not.  The default fish offered in this area is Haddock, if you want Cod you have to specify it.  These locals have been involved in the fishing industry for many years, I will go with the flow, they’ll probably know more about the industry than forum posters.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 6, 2020)

Europa League quarter finals


----------



## Wolf (Aug 6, 2020)

My oldest daughter passing her theory test, hopefully the taxi of dad will soon be no longer required.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My oldest daughter passing her theory test, hopefully the taxi of dad will soon be no longer required.
		
Click to expand...


Lol, more like the 'bank of dad' for a new car!


----------



## Wolf (Aug 7, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Lol, more like the 'bank of dad' for a new car!
		
Click to expand...

Nah I'm lucky there she's saved her own money from working the last couple of years and paid her own way through college, literally never asks for a penny. Am really proud of her work ethic. Maybe dad will treat her to it though or cover her insurance to show her how proud I am ☺️

Mind you the taxi service remains open for my other 5 though so maybe I won't get time off either 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2020)

2 lads listening to Phil Collins for the first time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291479883021983745


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 7, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Maybe, maybe not.  The default fish offered in this area is Haddock, if you want Cod you have to specify it.  These locals have been involved in the fishing industry for many years, I will go with the flow, they’ll probably know more about the industry than forum posters.
		
Click to expand...

It could simply be the fact that haddock is the nicer fish?  (Well, I'd  agree!) So the locals keep the good stuff and ship the cod to the rest of us. Its what I'd do.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			2 lads listening to Phil Collins for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

They're great:


----------



## BrianM (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like I could have a job starting in January.
Offshore France of all places 😀


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			They're great:






Click to expand...

Cheers, loved that.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You do realise the parasite attacks the cod family? And guess what family of fish haddock is in...

You’re having your leg pulled.
		
Click to expand...

No he’s more or less correct, I’m a fisherman and eat a lot of haddocks which i prefer to cod, we sometimes catch cod which I cook, they do tend to have more worms than most fish, but as we get them fresh out the sea I discard any that have too many worms. 

I should say that not all cod have worms in them.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			No he’s more or less correct, I’m a fisherman and eat a lot of haddocks which i prefer to cod, we sometimes catch cod which I cook, they do tend to have more worms than most fish, but as we get them fresh out the sea I discard any that have too many worms.

I should say that not all cod have worms in them.
		
Click to expand...

I could go for some deep fried cod worms, nice beer batter maybe some curry sauce 👍


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2020)

Picking up the new car. BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe, absolutely love it


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 7, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Picking up the new car. BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe, absolutely love it 

Click to expand...

Well check Mr Flash here 😄
Can't beat new car day 👌


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2020)

Bought an Echo Dot - love it...why didn't we do it before?!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2020)

Ask Alexa a question but ask in a whisper and see what happens 
Also if, you ask Alexa to play music from the seventies or play jazz music or any other preference, if you hear a song you like, just say ''Alexa, I like this song'' she will memorise it and save it for later. Or if you say you don't like a song, she will skip to the next song


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Picking up the new car. BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe, absolutely love it 

Click to expand...

Tall kidney grille G24 model? What engine did you go for?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Ask Alexa a question but ask in a whisper and see what happens 
Also if, you ask Alexa to play music from the seventies or play jazz music or any other preference, if you hear a song you like, just say ''Alexa, I like this song'' she will memorise it and save it for later. Or if you say you don't like a song, she will skip to the next song
		
Click to expand...

I spent hours asking her strange questions - some from the net were hilarious "what is the value of pi?" brilliant.

Useful too. We bought it because we changed the decor and no clock! Good tip on the music. Is there a way to stop her telling me about it before playing it?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I spent hours asking her strange questions - some from the net were hilarious "what is the value of pi?" brilliant.

Useful too. We bought it because we changed the decor and no clock! Good tip on the music. Is there a way to stop her telling me about it before playing it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure but if I find out I'll let you know


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Tall kidney grille G24 model? What engine did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not new-new, just new to me  It's a 2015 420d, 30k miles on the clock in really good nick, previous owner's replaced it with a nice new M4 (not jealous). A joy to drive, a lot more fun than the two Toyota hatchbacks we had before


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nope, not new-new, just new to me  *It's a 2015 420d*, 30k miles on the clock in really good nick, previous owner's replaced it with a nice new M4 (not jealous). A joy to drive, a lot more fun than the two Toyota hatchbacks we had before 

Click to expand...

Nice. You should be able to re-map it to about 230bhp.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Nice. You should be able to re-map it to about 230bhp.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as fast as an electric car


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Almost as fast as an electric car  

Click to expand...

Yup, but with a far more useable range.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2020)

My bladder range is only about 150 miles so I'm fine


----------



## Piece (Aug 9, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Picking up the new car. BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe, absolutely love it 

Click to expand...

Nice! I got my new-to-me dream car last month. It is brilliant! 👌


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2020)

Piece said:



			Nice! I got my new-to-me dream car last month. It is brilliant! 👌
		
Click to expand...

What is it?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2020)

First pre-season friendly with the Sunday team, won 6-0 against what we thought was a good side! The perfect return to football.

After that and two ciders in the roasting sun I've had to sleep it off for a bit though.


----------



## Piece (Aug 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			What is it?
		
Click to expand...

2015 Audi RS6


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2020)

Piece said:



			2015 Audi RS6
		
Click to expand...

Very, very nice.
They do sound dirty.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 10, 2020)

Iona Stephen liking one of my Instagram posts


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2020)

Luminous spray can paint.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2020)

Air con...


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

Sitting on the balcony, overlooking the sea with views to the Isle of Wight knowing Rishi is subsidising your lobster dinner


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292791796754415619
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sir Steve House the Met deputy commissioner condemning the "unacceptable and unwarranted" abuse Dawn Butler received in response to her video on social media.

Also him slamming those criticising his officers online, saying: "The increasingly routine trial by social media is unfair and damaging to individual officers."


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 12, 2020)

Smirisary beach, Glenuig.
Bit of a yomp to get to it but glorious and rammed with 4 other people..


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2020)

Sandy Scott getting though to the last 32 of the US Am, just need a good finish to get him in the US open.... come on Sandy


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2020)

Re-stringing a guitar for the first time. Rather proud of myself


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2020)

First restaurant meal out since lockdown . A good curry on a really hot evening, then a walk along the coastal path at 9pm with weather like a holiday abroad - what's not to like !


----------



## ADB (Aug 13, 2020)

Diplomatico Rum, a lovely tipple


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2020)

The Pro having availability the day before the 36-hole Club Champs. So glad he does after struggling massively with the shanks the last couple of days at the range. Hopefully half an hour or so with him and be back hitting it nicely again. Can't make it any worse anyway


----------



## GB72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Rugby is back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			The Pro having availability the day before the 36-hole Club Champs. So glad he does after struggling massively with the shanks the last couple of days at the range. Hopefully half an hour or so with him and be back hitting it nicely again. Can't make it any worse anyway 

Click to expand...

Sure it'll be a small fix. Mine usually are. Some could argue a lesson before a comp is a gamble but at least it should give you the confidence in the swing being back on track, so play well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2020)

It took Bayern 180 minutes to put 7 past us...


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It took Bayern 180 minutes to put 7 past us... 

Click to expand...


thing of beauty watching Barca get destroyed like this, almost as good as seeing Athletico go last night


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			thing of beauty watching Barca get destroyed like this, almost as good as seeing Athletico go last night
		
Click to expand...

And seeing Suarez whining to the ref


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ronnie being Ronnie, playing brilliant stuff to level. Then wining courtesy of a snooker.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure it'll be a small fix. Mine usually are. Some could argue a lesson before a comp is a gamble but at least it should give you the confidence in the swing being back on track, so play well
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed. Basically zero lower body or chest turn resulting in a slight slide of the hips, looked pretty ugly as soon as I saw it on camera. 20 mins, couple of drills and some slowed down swings and we were back to normal. 25 points from the 12 holes I played this evening so must have done something. Hopefully it'll work tomorrow  

Been a while since I had a lesson, was late Jan I'd say and was nice to see the set-up work and back-swing changes we made had bedded in nicely and getting in some much better positions, just need to sort the downswing out and move the body a bit more!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			It was indeed. Basically zero lower body or chest turn resulting in a slight slide of the hips, looked pretty ugly as soon as I saw it on camera. 20 mins, couple of drills and some slowed down swings and we were back to normal. 25 points from the 12 holes I played this evening so must have done something. Hopefully it'll work tomorrow 

Been a while since I had a lesson, was late Jan I'd say and was nice to see the set-up work and back-swing changes we made had bedded in nicely and getting in some much better positions, just need to sort the downswing out and move the body a bit more!
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting and take that confidence out tomorrow, swing free and play well


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 15, 2020)

The sound of tawny owls booting and screeching in the woods by my house.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

Actually managed to fix something that was wrong with my laptop (dwmapi.dll missing) with the help of some Googling. Certainly beats buying a new one!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 15, 2020)

Seeing Tory apologists in full defensive and deflection mode.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2020)

Getting all emotional watching the VJ Day remembrance service. My Dad fought in Burma. Never really talked about it - just mentioned the leeches and burning them off with cigarette ends. As a kid I asked him if he'd "shot a German" (not realising he wasn't fighting them!) and he just replied "doubt it love, I was a rotten shot"...

What a man


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 15, 2020)

My dad refused to talk about the war when I was a kid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

Picking the first batch of apples from the tree by the 9th green and some blackberries and HID making a homemade apple and blackberry crumble for dessert tonight. There is a great crop of cooking apples behind the 6th that'll need picking soon but not sure we've room in the freezer yet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2020)

The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight. 

Click to expand...

Can't argue. Just something so powerful and emotive just hearing those engines


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

My favourite band Biffy Clyro returning to form with an absolute BELTER of a new album. 🎧🎵


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2020)

No Covid deaths in Scotland for over a month.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 16, 2020)

Just had a pint of Ruddles in Keswick for £1.29. When was it last that price apart from 5.30 today?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2020)

The glorious weather the west coast of Scotland has enjoyed this week.

Always hope for the odd sunny day but this week has been incredible and apart from this time of day as the sun goes down midge free.

Watching the north face of the 'Ben' from our cottage as I write this and the colours as the sun is setting are amazing.

Still a couple of patches of snow hanging on as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Just had a pint of Ruddles in Keswick for £1.29. When was it last that price apart from 5.30 today?
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Not sure that would get a half around here even in a Wetherspoons which is usually the cheapest in town


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2020)

Rupert working out how to use his new brain training toy in double quick time


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 18, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Just had a pint of Ruddles in Keswick for £1.29. When was it last that price apart from 5.30 today?
		
Click to expand...

Seems overpriced for a glass of urine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2020)

Dinner last might consisted of tomato and pepper soup with the main two ingredients plus the garlic and basil all freshly picked from the garden topped off with the leftover crumble from the apples and blackberries from the golf club. Home made cooking with fresh ingredients. Simple pleasure but it doesn't get much better in my book


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2020)

My lad (yes HIM again  ) got a call from the presenter of BBC Introducing Sheffield yesterday.  He'd listened to three of my lad's tracks (he's played a couple over the last few weeks) and likes what he has heard so has asked my lad to put together a 15min mix that he put out one evening.  

Lad's well made up.  A great boost to his morale after a really rubbish 5 months.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Dinner last might consisted of tomato and pepper soup with the main two ingredients plus the garlic and basil all freshly picked from the garden topped off with the leftover crumble from the apples and blackberries from the golf club. Home made cooking with fresh ingredients. Simple pleasure but it doesn't get much better in my book
		
Click to expand...

So true nothing beats home grown,👍we had new potatoes carrots and young neeps fresh out of the garden along with haddock which was part of a box I brought off a local boat. Price worked at at £4 for a meal for two cooked in 20 minutes.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Price worked at at £4 for a meal for two cooked in 20 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could take your £4 to Starbucks and get ONE Vanilla Spice Latte and get 25p change.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			from the apples and blackberries from the golf club.
		
Click to expand...

Never pick blackberries below the waist height of the tallest member on a golf course.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad (yes HIM again  ) got a call from the presenter of BBC Introducing Sheffield yesterday.  He'd listened to three of my lad's tracks (he's played a couple over the last few weeks) and likes what he has heard so has asked my lad to put together a 15min mix that he put out one evening.

Lad's well made up.  A great boost to his morale after a really rubbish 5 months.
		
Click to expand...

He shouldn’t have time to be doing such things as the things he loves and is passionate about! He should be down the mine or up the chimney doing a proper job, there are more than enough jobs around for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			He shouldn’t have time to be doing such things as the things he loves and is passionate about! He should be down the mine or up the chimney doing a proper job, there are more than enough jobs around for everyone!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That’s right - swanning around on UC 😘 ...doing stuff he enjoys to keep himself sane - whilst he looks for other work...👍. Thing is...it might not ever make him rich but it might generate a little bit of income...income that will supplement that which he gets when he eventually gets work...besides Calvin Harris had to start somewhere...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			He shouldn’t have time to be doing such things as the things he loves and is passionate about! He should be down the mine or up the chimney doing a proper job, there are more than enough jobs around for everyone!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He can do those a plenty but not expect those up a chimney to fund him!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			He can do those a plenty but not expect those up a chimney to fund him!
		
Click to expand...

True. Who wants a state that includes welfare in its remit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			True. Who wants a state that includes welfare in its remit.
		
Click to expand...

Not what I said. We'd all love to follow our dreams and not do the 9-5 dross but life aint like that.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Not what I said. We'd all love to follow our dreams and not do the 9-5 dross but life aint like that.
		
Click to expand...

If life was tough for me, why should anyone else have chances to chase their dreams or there be any sort of allowance that people sometimes are best learning life through experiences, right? Yea. Status quo. Status quo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-53833373

Ooppps... 

Good to see the Chief Constable has the right attitude.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

Missed this one, but well done chaps 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-52634397


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			If life was tough for me, why should anyone else have chances to chase their dreams or there be any sort of allowance that people sometimes are best learning life through experiences, right? Yea. Status quo. Status quo.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a wide-sweeping statement to make a point hey


----------



## BrianM (Aug 19, 2020)

Got hunted down for a job today, recruiter seems confident I’ll get it, going away on Monday, here’s hoping, the day rate is superb as well.
Find out tomorrow 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Got hunted down for a job today, recruiter seems confident I’ll get it, going away on Monday, here’s hoping, the day rate is superb as well.
Find out tomorrow 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Good luck.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Got hunted down for a job today, recruiter seems confident I’ll get it, going away on Monday, here’s hoping, the day rate is superb as well.
Find out tomorrow 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Hope it works out for you


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

Having a son that not only lives close by, but is also a plumber.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2020)

Going for a run for the first time in 50 days and it hurts, then realising I’ve played Golf 43 times in those 50 days, 36 of them after 5pm in the evening.

So not exactly been lazy.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Going for a run for the first time in 50 days and it hurts, then realising I’ve played Golf 43 times in those 50 days, 36 of them after 5pm in the evening.

So not exactly been lazy.
		
Click to expand...

No way can you be married getting that many games in 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			No way can you be married getting that many games in 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The only upside of a sad situation, looking after terminally ill mother-in-law at home and wife goes and spends evening with her from around 4pm, rather than sit downstairs on my own I go up the course.
Totally different in the winter and once the home situation changes.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The only upside of a sad situation, looking after terminally ill mother-in-law at home and wife goes and spends evening with her from around 4pm, rather than sit downstairs on my own I go up the course.
Totally different in the winter and once the home situation changes.

Click to expand...

No offence was meant, I’d have more chance of winning the lottery than getting that many games in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			No offence was meant, I’d have more chance of winning the lottery than getting that many games in.
		
Click to expand...

None taken at all mate, it’s been a godsend for me to get some head space and I definitely realise it’s not the norm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2020)

Realising there is a 3rd series of The Detectorists. Going to savour every minute.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Realising there is a 3rd series of The Detectorists. Going to savour every minute.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you lucky, lucky thing - it is so good...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The only upside of a sad situation, looking after terminally ill mother-in-law at home and wife goes and spends evening with her from around 4pm, rather than sit downstairs on my own I go up the course.
Totally different in the winter and once the home situation changes.

Click to expand...

Know times have been tough so good that you get that clear head time if only for your personal well being. Enjoy it as long as light and circumstances allow


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 21, 2020)

Seeing Mrs B first the first time in three days. 

I only took her down the local Urgent Care Unit to find out what the pain in her abdomen was. Three days later she's back out, minus an appendix ... 

And this Covid lark is a bugger in that I couldn't go into UCU with her, nor see her later while she was laid up. Maybe this second bit should be in the irritations thread.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Realising there is a 3rd series of The Detectorists. Going to savour every minute.
		
Click to expand...

By some margin probably one of the best watches on 'the box' in the last decade...

Sadly fallen under many folks radar as it is probably not offensive enough for 'modern' viewing audiences...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 21, 2020)

Packing my tools away knowing I'm off on holiday for a week 👌


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Never pick blackberries below the waist height of the tallest member on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I said that to a guy on the course yesterday as he was eating some from shin height whilst looking for my ball in a bush. He said "it makes them taste better".


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 21, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			By some margin probably one of the best watches on 'the box' in the last decade...

Sadly fallen under many folks radar as it is probably not offensive enough for 'modern' viewing audiences...
		
Click to expand...

That and Mum are just wonderful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

Love fake out Friday 

Home made mango chutney
Chicken dhansak
Chana masala 
Pilau rice 

Popadoms 

Nom nom

Happy Friday


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That and Mum are just wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

I'll throw Doc Martin into the discussion, if I may.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

This is Golf.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296782957143904256


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This is Golf.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296782957143904256

Click to expand...

The comments are golf aswell lol middle age men saying it doesn't count ...prob because they never had one themsleves


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The comments are golf aswell lol middle age men saying it doesn't count ...prob because they never had one themsleves
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic isn't it....
Hope they get galloping knob-rot


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Pathetic isn't it....
Hope they get galloping knob-rot 

Click to expand...

Defo pathetic 

My only hole in one came on a pitch and putt that age lol started the love affair 🤣


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 23, 2020)

He hit it off the tee. It went in the hole. There's not a lot else to say is there? Except well done, son!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 23, 2020)

The new batman trailer seems to have washed away the bad taste justice League left and returns to a darker version of the dark Knight 

Colour me impressed


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 23, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I said that to a guy on the course yesterday as he was eating some from shin height whilst looking for my ball in a bush. He said "it makes them taste better".
		
Click to expand...

Whilst thinking , "oh God....".   Saving face is important, you know😀


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2020)

Just woke up to a message inviting me to play Hillside 😍😍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2020)

Out running this afternoon and a mile and a half of it is along the seafront, had the privilege of watching a pod of 10-15 Dolphins swimming in the same direction just off the coast.
What a thrill watching them leap out the water, certainly distracted me from my run.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2020)

Sometimes its the small, simple things that make life worthwhile
I've been looking for a replacement head over for my fairway as it was tatty and keeps falling off.
Found one on the Bay, starting at a fiver but open to offers..
Put an offer of £9 in and waited........
The offer was rejected this morning.....
I've just won the headcover for a fiver....


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Laura Davies.
What a brilliant ambassador for our game and our country.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297554170816483328


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Just woke up to a message inviting me to play Hillside 😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that'll gladden the heart. Loved it there and would love another crack at it. Jealous and will have to console myself at Swinley Forest on Friday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Just woke up to a message inviting me to play Hillside 😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Hansen or Daglish


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2020)

Kids football and my coaching returning on Sept 5th. At last!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2020)

My dad didn't say much about the war, except here's me with a few prisoners I captured one day


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My dad didn't say much about the war, except here's me with a few prisoners I captured one day 

Click to expand...

What Regiment was your Dad?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			What Regiment was your Dad?
		
Click to expand...

As I said,  he didn't say much about it so I'm not sure, but according to the picture it's some kind of mix and match of the Highlander regiments.
I know he was in Italy [ I have his Italy star medal ] also in Belgium, France and North Africa.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			As I said,  he didn't say much about it so I'm not sure, but according to the picture it's some kind of mix and match of the Highlander regiments.
I know he was in Italy [ I have his Italy star medal ] also in Belgium, France and North Africa.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondered as my wifes grandad was a Highlander, Seaforth Highlanders during WW2.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just wondered as my wifes grandad was a Highlander, Seaforth Highlanders during WW2.
		
Click to expand...

My Grand father was in the Gordon Highlanders, but there was quite a few different Highland regiments  I think


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Finally got my £700 back from cancelled flights in March! Via credit dispute with my bank - Ryanair were still refusing to send it to me and ignoring me when I contacted them. Even the credit dispute took 12 weeks but I've finally got it through.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Finally got my £700 back from cancelled flights in March! Via credit dispute with my bank - Ryanair were still refusing to send it to me and ignoring me when I contacted them. Even the credit dispute took 12 weeks but I've finally got it through.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like its time for new golf shinies


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 25, 2020)

Our Yorkshire Farm 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Finally got my £700 back from cancelled flights in March! Via credit dispute with my bank - Ryanair were still refusing to send it to me and ignoring me when I contacted them. Even the credit dispute took 12 weeks but I've finally got it through.
		
Click to expand...

This should probably be in random irritations instead, but Ryanair sent me an email after HSBC sorted this saying "we confirm that your refund has been processed". Yeah not by you you cheeky bastards! After weeks of ignoring my messages as well. The absolute cheek of it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ordered a new car on Saturday. Dealership phoned today to say they could not get the spec I wanted until November. So instead they are getting me the next spec up at no extra cost and it will be here much earlier.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Our Yorkshire Farm 😁
		
Click to expand...

I so love that. What a family. Love those kids and I don't like kids usually!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2020)

Pierre the isolated penguin binge watching Pingu!!

https://metro.co.uk/2020/08/26/penguin-isolated-zoo-gets-loneliness-binge-watching-pingu-13179555/


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2020)

Finally getting to catch up with my dad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			Finally getting to catch up with my dad 

Click to expand...

Top man and happy days. Trust all is good


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man and happy days. Trust all is good
		
Click to expand...


Yeah hes well thanks. Brocket Hall looked in good nick too, shame I didnt get to play


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 27, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Ordered a new car on Saturday. Dealership phoned today to say they could not get the spec I wanted until November. So instead they are getting me the next spec up at no extra cost and it will be here much earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Winner


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2020)

So proud of my wife 

24 min gap in delivery 

No c section in end

No drugs 

She's hard lol


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2020)

Fine looking young Ram  suddenly appeared in the nursery field outside my bedroom window, looks quite lonely.
I just had to check that he was not the one that was sold for £350,000 at Lanark yesterday.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2020)

Got a job starting tomorrow, not the ideal job but I need to to something for my own sanity.
Also got 2 courses paid for through the DWP, which is about 3k saving for me 😀


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32188


So proud of my wife

24 min gap in delivery

No c section in end

No drugs

She's hard lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna raise a glass to you and yours tonight.
Congratulations.


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...sfnsn=scwspwa&extid=WJ1y72YicG8WCDym&d=w&vh=e


If this doesn't lift your soul, I'm sorry @😁


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fine looking young Ram  suddenly appeared in the nursery field outside my bedroom window, looks quite lonely.
I just had to check that he was not the one that was sold for £350,000+ at Lanark yesterday.

Click to expand...


Steve McQueen update.
Ram was put in the nursery field because he was loose, escaped from his field, no one seems to know who owns him.
Yesterday he escaped from the nursery field into the 40 acre adjoining field.
Thankfully it was empty.
Looks an expensive animal so the mystery continues.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32188


So proud of my wife

24 min gap in delivery

No c section in end

No drugs

She's hard lol
		
Click to expand...


Many congrats. I assume aside from being knackered your good lady is fine and the new arrivals are doing well


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Many congrats. I assume aside from being knackered your good lady is fine and the new arrivals are doing well
		
Click to expand...

Well the Mrs is good. 

Middle child has been in baby icu since birth but been breathing on her own since 6 last night and will be back with mummy 9am ISH 

Youngest is fine and with mummy 

Their saying Monday Tuesday for their discharge 

Enjoying the peace of just one child lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 30, 2020)

The girls are reunited and doing well. Makes me happy


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32205


The girls are reunited and doing well. Makes me happy
		
Click to expand...

Simply gorgeous ........................... any names yet?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 30, 2020)

Slime said:



			Simply gorgeous ........................... any names yet?
		
Click to expand...

We had the names all picked few months back 

Harriet Louise 
Sophie Lilly 

Mrs just called they gonna check on the girls at 10 or 11 and if they happy they will discharge em


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Well the Mrs is good.

Middle child has been in baby icu since birth but been breathing on her own since 6 last night and will be back with mummy 9am ISH

Youngest is fine and with mummy

Their saying Monday Tuesday for their discharge

Enjoying the peace of just one child lol
		
Click to expand...

Good news.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Went for a few beers yesterday afternoon with a couple of old matelot mates. One I see every now and again. I've seen the other one once in the last 35 years ( a year ago). Bit of a sore head this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2020)

David Earl's Cricket 19 Twitch stream. Absolutely tremendous.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 1, 2020)

Had a week off, only 52 emails to catch up and most of those were nonsense.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2020)

Just played baseball for the first time in 20 years.   Get-together of a few old team-mates.   Realised very quickly that although the mind knew what to do pitching, the body could not.  But I still got through a scoreless inning and struck out three.    I think tomorrow morning I might regret it but to stand on the mound for one last time so long after I retired was really special to me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

A pleasure playing Pumpherston GC today, a short course where i had a good chance of catching most of the greens in regulation, if I hit it reasonably well.


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2020)

There's talk in our mates group of reviving the lads annual golf tour


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice, just realised you can enable two-factor auth on the forum now, just set mine up with 1Password and would encourage you all to set up either via a password manager or an authenticator app


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice, just realised you can enable two-factor auth on the forum now, just set mine up with 1Password and would encourage you all to set up either via a password manager or an authenticator app 

Click to expand...


why would i need that on a golf forum? plenty of posters (myself included) might improve if hacked


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			why would i need that on a golf forum? plenty of posters (myself included) might improve if hacked 

Click to expand...

Haha fair. Personally, I like all of my online accounts to be as secure as possible, so if 2FA is available I'll enable it.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice, just realised you can enable two-factor auth on the forum now, just set mine up with 1Password and would encourage you all to set up either via a password manager or an authenticator app 

Click to expand...

Please excuse me for being a luddite but...
What...?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 4, 2020)

Well pleased to see Santi is still capable of some good footie...

Much underrated IMHO...


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2020)

Having my haircut. Lockdown made me think I might like it longer but it's been driving me mad. Loads cut off today and feels so much better - having thick hair is a good thing but not when there's too much of it!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Please excuse me for being a luddite but...
What...?

Click to expand...

What part of Ludd do you come from ?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			What part of Ludd do you come from ?
		
Click to expand...

The rough part


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2020)

Sitting in the caravan, drinking bourbon and not giving a toss about anything


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			What part of Ludd do you come from ?
		
Click to expand...

By the famous links golf course...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			By the famous links golf course...
		
Click to expand...


Lyddludd?


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2020)

Opening the eyes of my neighbour to detailing a car 😎


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			Opening the eyes of my neighbour to detailing a car 😎
		
Click to expand...

There really is so much more to it than people realise.
I always wince when I see people using sponges and chamois leathers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			There really is so much more to it than people realise.
*I always wince when I see people using sponges and chamois leathers*.
		
Click to expand...

Might I ask why?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2020)

Backstage Tour 0f the O2.  Really enjoyed seeing behind the scenes at somewhere I've spent many great evenings & hope in time to spend a few more.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Might I ask why?
		
Click to expand...

They merely act as scouring pads, especially the sponge, and the dirt just scratched the lacquer. 
If you look at a spot where the sun's reflection is visible, you'll probably see what looks like a cobweb effect, these are all scratches.
The sponge is commonly responsible for this.
Some hard core detailers dry their cars with ......................................... a leaf blower!
Detailing a car really can become an art form.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			They merely act as scouring pads, especially the sponge, and the dirt just scratched the lacquer.
If you look at a spot where the sun's reflection is visible, you'll probably see what looks like a cobweb effect, these are all scratches.
The sponge is commonly responsible for this.
Some hard core detailers dry their cars with ......................................... a leaf blower!
Detailing a car really can become an art form.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  So what to use instead of a sponge?


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thank you.  So what to use instead of a sponge?
		
Click to expand...

Microfibre wash mitt, something like this.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...es-and-buckets/halfords-wash-mitt-223532.html


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2020)

People believing everything they read in the papers.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 6, 2020)

1st birthday party for Sophia today, has come around very quickly. Took a bloody long time to make the cake too


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



View attachment 32282
1st birthday party for Sophia today, has come around very quickly. Took a bloody long time to make the cake too
		
Click to expand...

I have heard of upside down cake but never stick to the wall cake.

Well done, the next 40 years will be a blur, make sure you enjoy them.


----------



## andycap (Sep 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Microfibre wash mitt, something like this.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...es-and-buckets/halfords-wash-mitt-223532.html

Click to expand...

Im certainly no expert , but i always leather the car off in straight lines rather than circles , some colours really show up those scouring marks , my daughter has just bought a mini with a black roof , and it is just perfect , looks like it has just come out of the paint shop , i would guess that is because of detailing


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2020)

I bought a hard sunglasses case from Primark, for a pair of shades I bought recently that only came without one. It had a £3 sticker on it, but I was only charged £1 for it at the till. When I got home, opened the case, to my surprise some other shopper had hidden an actual pair of sunglasses in there, so got those for free as well.   (value of sunglasses, £1.50 lol)


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

Went for an interview last week, had a call today offering me the job for more money than the role was advertised at. Approx 33% pay rise. 

Better hours and shift pattern than I’m currently on Too which is a bonus!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Went for an interview last week, had a call today offering me the job for more money than the role was advertised at. Approx 33% pay rise.

Better hours and shift pattern than I’m currently on Too which is a bonus!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. What's the new role


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congratulations. What's the new role
		
Click to expand...

Very similar to what I do now. Have gone from being a team member (part of 3), to leader of 6 at different firm. Basically gonna head a transtitoin team in a freight forwarding company.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thank you.  So what to use instead of a sponge?
		
Click to expand...

This video shows the swirls marks caused by micro scratches and how they are removed to produce a mirror-like finish.






I did this on the neighbours car for one panel. Once I pointed out what swirl marks are and the "before and after" look, she was onboard!


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			There really is so much more to it than people realise.
I always wince when I see people using sponges and chamois leathers.
		
Click to expand...

Going past my local hand-wash, I do see expensive cars there sometimes and the guys are all over it with sponges and chamois. I can 'hear' the scratching...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			They merely act as scouring pads, especially the sponge, and the dirt just scratched the lacquer.
If you look at a spot where the sun's reflection is visible, you'll probably see what looks like a cobweb effect, these are all scratches.
The sponge is commonly responsible for this.
Some hard core detailers dry their cars with ......................................... a leaf blower!
Detailing a car really can become an art form.
		
Click to expand...

I must be really old 😀. I've never heard of detailing a car. Seriously! Does it mean cleaning a car?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I must be really old 😀. I've never heard of detailing a car. Seriously! Does it mean cleaning a car?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but there are 10 stages and you need about 300 micro fibre clothes


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I must be really old 😀. I've never heard of detailing a car. Seriously! Does it mean cleaning a car?
		
Click to expand...

Detailing is car cleaning for boy racers and those who own a BMW, Audi or Merc.


----------



## Britishshooting (Sep 8, 2020)

My Wife has a friend called Joe who is a Widower that visits her every day at work in the morning and afternoon. He then goes into the café on the Hotels premises and has a coffee. My wife often uses her breaks accordingly so she can join him for a coffee and usually save him a few quid in the process.

He has Alzheimer's and this is part of his daily routine which I can only assume he uses as some form of structure. My Wife looks forward to seeing him everyday probably as much as Joe enjoys a friendly chat with my wife.

My wife's grandfather passed away 3 or 4 years ago, he suffered from Alzheimer's in the final years of his life. My wife lived with him all of her life in a smallholding with her parents and grandmother so was very close to him and grew an understanding somewhat of Alzheimer's.

Anyway there's a little background, which leads on to this aspect.

The other day he handed my wife a book, a book which had his name on the cover. Unbeknown to my wife Joe has written a book which was published in Feb 2020 just before lockdown about dementia in efforts to raise money for charity. My partner had no idea and is now in the process of reading it to try and learn more about her friend Joe and this dreadful disease. I'm also looking forward to reading it afterwards and handing it to my parents as my grandmother is also suffering later stages of dementia.

Just made me smile really that a friendship can be found between a 24 year old and a gentle old soul in his 70's who enrich each others life's equally.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 8, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			My Wife has a friend called Joe who is a Widower that visits her every day at work in the morning and afternoon. He then goes into the café on the Hotels premises and has a coffee. My wife often uses her breaks accordingly so she can join him for a coffee and usually save him a few quid in the process.

He has Alzheimer's and this is part of his daily routine which I can only assume he uses as some form of structure. My Wife looks forward to seeing him everyday probably as much as Joe enjoys a friendly chat with my wife.

My wife's grandfather passed away 3 or 4 years ago, he suffered from Alzheimer's in the final years of his life. My wife lived with him all of her life in a smallholding with her parents and grandmother so was very close to him and grew an understanding somewhat of Alzheimer's.

Anyway there's a little background, which leads on to this aspect.

The other day he handed my wife a book, a book which had his name on the cover. Unbeknown to my wife Joe has written a book which was published in Feb 2020 just before lockdown about dementia in efforts to raise money for charity. My partner had no idea and is now in the process of reading it to try and learn more about her friend Joe and this dreadful disease. I'm also looking forward to reading it afterwards and handing it to my parents as my grandmother is also suffering later stages of dementia.

Just made me smile really that a friendship can be found between a 24 year old and a gentle old soul in his 70's who enrich each others life's equally.








Click to expand...

great post well done to your wife


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2020)

Have been dead against learning to drive since the terrible instructor I had last year completed shattered my confidence. Wife eventually pushed me into it, had a lesson today at lunch, and I got on well with this instructor, he seems a lot more positive so in turn I'm feeling a little more positive about it now. 🚗


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2020)

I do reckon people including me will be less aggro with the new forum rule.


----------



## ADB (Sep 8, 2020)

1st day at College for son, first day back for daughter in Year 9 - both had great days, happy parents.


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Detailing is car cleaning for boy racers and those who own a BMW, Audi or Merc.
		
Click to expand...

As I know you like accuracy, it’s really for people that take pride in how their car looks. Cleaning is only a part of it btw.


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Detailing is car cleaning for boy racers and those who own a BMW, Audi or Merc.
		
Click to expand...

I'm an old man with a Kia Cee'd and a Seat Altea ............................... where do I fit in?


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I do reckon people including me will be less aggro with the new forum rule. 

Click to expand...

New forum rule?
Am I missing something?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			New forum rule?
Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

No political threads...good idea...I was the muppet who started one that went downhill.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			New forum rule?
Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

No political threads allowed. The forum is poorer for it I reckon. 👎


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm an old man with a Kia Cee'd and a Seat Altea ............................... where do I fit in?  

Click to expand...

My car is a Kia Ceed as well. 😬


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No political threads...good idea...I was the muppet who started one that went downhill.
		
Click to expand...


long overdue, 95% of them are the same handful having the same argument over and over again


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			My car is a Kia Ceed as well. 😬
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's a dirty diesel. 
If I told you that mine was remapped from 89bhp to 137bhp would that put me in your boy racer category?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2020)

Traded in my Kia Ceed Sportswagon for a Jag XF 3 litre diesel 
#anothermidlifecrisis 👍

Now known as The Frag Jag 😂😂


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			long overdue, 95% of them are the same handful having the same argument over and over again
		
Click to expand...

Just deal with the posters then. Knocking a whole subject on the head is OTT
 And probably quite tricky ..


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			I hope it's a dirty diesel. 
If I told you that mine was remapped from 89bhp to 137bhp would that put me in your boy racer category?  

Click to expand...

It is indeed a dirty diesel but without the boy racer remapping. 😬 Was purchased when I was doing a motorway and A road commute every day but now that I’m not it’ll be replaced by a petrol when it’s time to renew. But I’m the sort who drives a car into the ground so I can’t see they being any time soon. I do need to get the aircon recharged though!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 9, 2020)

I live in a culdisac which is about a 300 yard walk from the local primary school. The parents use it to park when dropping off and picking up their kids from school. This week has been the first week back after covid closed it down.  Working from home with the window open I can hear all the coming and going. Yesterday evening there were a couple of young girls (6 or 7 years old) walking ahead of their mums and discussing the plans for the upcoming weekend. If I hadn't have looked out of the window I would have thought that they were about 14 years old. The stuff they came out with was so innocent but brought a smile to my face. Seems like only yesterday that my now 25 year old daughter was that young age and going to the same school.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Came in early to find an ex-ICU patient on the ward. He was incredibly close to death, spent well over 100 days on the unit, went to a ward and spent a massive period there and has been receiving ongoing treatment at home but he looked so much better and was moving freely, lucid and alert and in great spirits. A real affirmation of the quality of care the NHS provides and had to nip into the kitchen to clear something from my eye!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			I hope it's a dirty diesel. 
If I told you that mine was remapped from 89bhp to 137bhp would that put me in your boy racer category?  

Click to expand...

Not sure 137BHP puts anyone in boy racer territory 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have been dead against learning to drive since the terrible instructor I had last year completed shattered my confidence. Wife eventually pushed me into it, had a lesson today at lunch, and I got on well with this instructor, he seems a lot more positive so in turn I'm feeling a little more positive about it now. 🚗
		
Click to expand...



Defo the way forward 

Think all the courses you can explore and no noed to depend on others anymore!!


Passed 3 months after my 17th bday (now 33) I'd be lost without a car


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have been dead against learning to drive since the terrible instructor I had last year completed shattered my confidence. Wife eventually pushed me into it, had a lesson today at lunch, and I got on well with this instructor, he seems a lot more positive so in turn I'm feeling a little more positive about it now. 🚗
		
Click to expand...

Oh  lol, please let us know when your next on road lesson is 
best of luck


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2020)

A new studio album coming out by Bruce and The E Street Band - loving the sound of Letter to You


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			A new studio album coming out by Bruce and The E Street Band - loving the sound of Letter to You 

Click to expand...

Has he got a new wig to go with the new album?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Has he got a new wig to go with the new album?  

Click to expand...

Bob!! The video looks like he hasn't got a new one...or one at all. They all look old mind you!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Bob!! The video looks like he hasn't got a new one...or one at all. They all look old mind you!
		
Click to expand...

He's still better than all the rubbish you hear on the wireless today


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			He's still better than all the rubbish you hear on the wireless today
		
Click to expand...

I've played it a few times today and it's really good - sounds like the old Bruce. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			He's still better than all the rubbish you hear on the wireless today
		
Click to expand...

What is this wireless thing you speak of? 😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Bob!! The video looks like he hasn't got a new one...or one at all. *They all look old mind you!*

Click to expand...

Particularly little Stevie.  And I miss the Big Man.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			He's still better than all the rubbish you hear on the wireless today
		
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to work out if the number of artists from that era that are still going is testament to their greatness or a damning indictment on the modern dross.

Mrs BiM commented at last year's weekender (Bon Jovi, Billy Joel, The Eagles) how refreshing it was to see so many youngsters, who'd presumably been introduced to this stuff by their parents and had now chosen to come to it.  Knew all the words too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Particularly little Stevie.  And I miss the Big Man.
		
Click to expand...

I recall my first concert without him and the tribute they paid


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What is this wireless thing you speak of? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Obviously means his new wireless headphones.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 11, 2020)

Mother nature... Yesterday, taking a walk around the Water Gardens [Cliveden] a member of staff rocked up to feed the Koi... This almost immediately gained the attention of the resident Heron... Who moved from his usual position to be alongside the staff member... After some exchanged glances which seemed to indicating for the oppo to be getting on with it... Which he duly did... Most of the Koi are way to big for the Heron but he remained fully attentive poised... Unfortunately for one of the smaller specimens he made a successful strike taking a nice example of about six inches for lunch... Great scene played out in front of an attentive audience...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2020)

My neighbour has his 3 cars professionally washed and valeted by every Friday the same 2 guys while he's at work,   even today while it's pouring down


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2020)

A video hearing the grandson laughing infectiously, cant help but bring a smile to my face.

Youth is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304350808721547264


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I recall my first concert without him and the tribute they paid 

Click to expand...

If you haven't seen this before you might enjoy it, it's the Big man's version of how they met;

"One night we were playing in Asbury Park. I'd heard The Bruce Springsteen Band was nearby at a club called The Student Prince and on a break between sets I walked over there. On-stage, Bruce used to tell different versions of this story but I'm a Baptist, remember, so this is the truth. A rainy, windy night it was, and when I opened the door the whole thing flew off its hinges and blew away down the street. The band were on-stage, but staring at me framed in the doorway. And maybe that did make Bruce a little nervous because I just said, "I want to play with your band," and he said, "Sure, you do anything you want." The first song we did was an early version of "Spirit in the Night". Bruce and I looked at each other and didn't say anything, we just knew. We knew we were the missing links in each other's lives. He was what I'd been searching for. In one way he was just a scrawny little kid. But he was a visionary. He wanted to follow his dream. So from then on I was part of history."


----------



## pendodave (Sep 11, 2020)

Heston's bone marrow sauce.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 11, 2020)

How pleasant this forum is now the political threads have gone.  Well done to Mike and the Moderators (didn't they have a hit in the 1980s?)


----------



## BrianM (Sep 12, 2020)

Youngest done first piddle in the potty, only 19 months old as well 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 12, 2020)

British Gas Homecare service responding and fixing boiler within 2 hours.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

It may not last long but I never thought I'd be able to say Wycombe Wanderers are above Derby, Cardiff and Sheffield Wednesday in the League....
And Notts Forest


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2020)

Played today in a memorial day competition for Teena who ran the half-way hut for years and sadly passed away during lockdown. Course completely rammed with 4 balls which was lovely to see as we were unable to give her the send off she deserved (although wouldn't have wanted).

Miss her around the place very much and in a week when a fellow player told me to "shut the .... up" and I had a run in with the Course Chairman it would have been lovely to stop and tell her all about and laugh about it too.

Hope she was looking down (or up!) and seeing the high regard she was, and is, held in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 14, 2020)

The new Italian barmaid at the golf club


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2020)

Barbados.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 17, 2020)

Chris Wilder. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306231698875707394


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

Getting a PS5 on preorder


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Getting a PS5 on preorder 

Click to expand...

Aaarrgh, woke up to the email this morning, went straight online, sold out everywhere 🙈


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Aaarrgh, woke up to the email this morning, went straight online, sold out everywhere 🙈
		
Click to expand...

GAME decided to open their preorders at midnight last night without any warning which was good of them. I managed to secure one from Amazon just after 9 this morning. Currys website has been down all morning so not sure if they've even managed to sell any yet, and a site I like to use shopto.net hasn't put their preorders up yet, and Amazon haven't listed the Digital version for preorder yet so still be a chance to get one.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			GAME decided to open their preorders at midnight last night without any warning which was good of them. I managed to secure one from Amazon just after 9 this morning. Currys website has been down all morning so not sure if they've even managed to sell any yet, and a site I like to use shopto.net hasn't put their preorders up yet, and Amazon haven't listed the Digital version for preorder yet so still be a chance to get one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm registered with about 8 different shops for pre sale notification 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Getting a PS5 on preorder 

Click to expand...

Why get it on release day though? Will there be any decent games available? Can you play PS4 games on it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2020)

Looking forward to Mrs SILH birthday tomorrow - son and daughter will be with us for breakfast. Quite a long time since just the four of us have been together for breakfast.  And we will be having some lovely Scottish smoked trout and salmon, and Mull cheese - all from Tobermory Fisheries (present to my Mrs from one set of my cousins).  Just need to make sure that we have some Patersons rough Scottish Oatcakes. Lovely.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why get it on release day though? Will there be any decent games available? Can you play PS4 games on it?
		
Click to expand...

Because I'm a nerd  Tbh the exclusive launch line up isn't great. Demon Souls should be good, Spiderman will look amazing, Ratchet & Clank should be out before xmas, and then I'll just be getting 3rd party next-gen games. Not had a console on Launch since the Xbox 360 so pretty excited.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Because I'm a nerd  Tbh the exclusive launch line up isn't great. Demon Souls should be good, Spiderman will look amazing, Ratchet & Clank should be out before xmas, and then I'll just be getting 3rd party next-gen games. Not had a console on Launch since the Xbox 360 so pretty excited.
		
Click to expand...

There's not really many games that I play, so I'm more likely to wait a year, so the price should be lower and there might be a game out that I actually want by then. Gave up on Fifa back on 19 because it was bloody terrible and made me angry. I just got PGA 2k21 for PS4, before that I was playing TGC19, sometimes Everybody's Golf, and I played Red Dead 2 but didn't quite finish it. Played Borderlands 3 with the wife a few times. Those are the only PS games I've played for like 18 months, ha.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2020)

Mr Dan2501 boooooooom, what a guy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Apple turnovers. Forgotten how much I like them. Was it wrong to eat two


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2020)

Approached an estate agent just over a week ago. He was due round late last week to do the photos but the weather got in the way. Arranged to take the photos today but rang to say could he come round a couple of hours earlier with a potential buyer.

Just accepted an offer €20,000 more than we'd hoped for. Over here they pay a 10% non-refundable deposit, so barring something major... sold.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 21, 2020)

On the practice ground this morning at 7am......spots of fog with the sun coming up.....


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Approached an estate agent just over a week ago. He was due round late last week to do the photos but the weather got in the way. Arranged to take the photos today but rang to say could he come round a couple of hours earlier with a potential buyer.

Just accepted an offer €20,000 more than we'd hoped for. Over here they pay a 10% non-refundable deposit, so barring something major... sold.
		
Click to expand...


congrats Hobbit


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Approached an estate agent just over a week ago. He was due round late last week to do the photos but the weather got in the way. Arranged to take the photos today but rang to say could he come round a couple of hours earlier with a potential buyer.

Just accepted an offer €20,000 more than we'd hoped for. Over here they pay a 10% non-refundable deposit, so barring something major... sold.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you moving to?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Where are you moving to?
		
Click to expand...

'bout 8km to a small town, Turre. We lose the pool but we can walk to places we visit by car every week. We bowl there at least 3 times a week, shop and eat there a few times a week. 

There's room for a pool, although just a small one but we're looking at an all singing, all dancing spa/jacuzzi that will take 6.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			'bout 8km to a small town, Turre. We lose the pool but we can walk to places we visit by car every week. We bowl there at least 3 times a week, shop and eat there a few times a week.

There's room for a pool, although just a small one but we're looking at an all singing, all dancing spa/jacuzzi that will take 6.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 21, 2020)

Gary Imlach's commentary; "Richie Porte, the patron saint of cycling misfortune."  Would not enjoy the highlights programme without him.


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2020)

Although I didn’t score well, I hit a few lovely iron shots that will look nice again as my head hits the pillow.

It’s the small thing.


----------



## NearHull (Sep 21, 2020)

Piece said:



			Although I didn’t score well, I hit a few lovely iron shots that will look nice again as my head hits the pillow.

*It’s the small thing.*

Click to expand...

your pillow??


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2020)

NearHull said:



			your pillow??
		
Click to expand...

🤢🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2020)

The roads may get quieter again with the new lockdown guidance coming in 🤞


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2020)

Shot a brace of Grouse tonight, Rupert flushed and retrieved both without fault... Grouse for tea.. very proud of him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2020)

Going for a run and it starts to rain once you are out.🏃🏽


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Shot a brace of Grouse tonight, Rupert flushed and retrieved both without fault... Grouse for tea.. very proud of him
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were supposed to hang them until nearly rotten to enjoy the gamey taste.
Not my favourite game bird, always enjoyed a bit of partridge or mallard
My dad was a wildfowler and an uncle was a gamekeeper/rabbit warden so never a lack of meat on our table growing up.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought you were supposed to hang them until nearly rotten to enjoy the gamey taste.
Not my favourite game bird, always enjoyed a bit of partridge or mallard
My dad was a wildfowler and an uncle was a gamekeeper/rabbit warden so never a lack of meat on our table growing up.
		
Click to expand...

No hate it like that, easy to pluck if well hung, but i just cut the breast out on these two and we had those in a port jus


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2020)

I discovered Alabama White Sauce at the weekend, oh my lord where have you been all my life 🥰
Got loads of brisket left from Sundays epic cook so having some with chips and AW sauce 😋


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2020)

I like Ronnie O'Sullivan but after what he said about young players coming through all being rubbish, it is quite funny that he's now lost to an 18-year-old.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I discovered Alabama White Sauce at the weekend, oh my lord where have you been all my life 🥰
Got loads of brisket left from Sundays epic cook so having some with chips and AW sauce 😋
		
Click to expand...

Did you make it yourself or did you buy it?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 25, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Did you make it yourself or did you buy it?
		
Click to expand...

Made it myself, there's umpteen recipes on the internet. If you make the one with Worcester sauce go sparingly with it, really overpowers the sauce with too much.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Made it myself, there's umpteen recipes on the internet. If you make the one with Worcester sauce go sparingly with it, really overpowers the sauce with too much.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the warning.
I might try this guys recipe.
Never trust a skinny chef 






I shall report back


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2020)

Got four votes for man of the match off the Sunday team today.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Made it myself, there's umpteen recipes on the internet. If you make the one with Worcester sauce go sparingly with it, really overpowers the sauce with too much.
		
Click to expand...

Which recipe, really enjoying my cooking at the moment.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Which recipe, really enjoying my cooking at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried these two so far...
https://heygrillhey.com/alabama-white-sauce/
https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/recipes/white-bbq-sauce/

Both were superb, I guess once you have a base recipe you can tweak as you prefer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/zoe-ball-to-ask-bbc-22752296.amp

A celeb with morals 

Hats off anyone asking for a pay cut


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2020)

Steve Bruce for his honesty;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54318877


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2020)

Doing a good deed. Warms the cockles and all that. I was delivering the local village newsletter and saw an elderly lady trying to move something on her driveway. Delivered her newsletter and saw she was still bending over looking at this black bag. Anyhow asked if I could help and she said "it's very heavy and I don't want you to hurt yourself". Told her I was stronger than I look and picked it up and she unlocked her garage door and I put it in there for her. 

No biggie but she was grateful and I felt good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Doing a big favour for the club pro. Little thing and easy to do but the point of putting myself out was easy and helped big time.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 28, 2020)

6 months today, the clocks will have gone forward, spring on the way, playing golf after work, Brexit sorted, COVID gone!! Trump will be a name from the past.

Birds will be singing, long nights on the way, golf season about to start, Masters in 10 days.

Happy days are here again!

Dream on 3OTT!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			6 months today, the clocks will have gone forward, spring on the way, playing golf after work, Brexit sorted, COVID gone!! Trump will be a name from the past.

Birds will be singing, long nights on the way, golf season about to start, Masters in 10 days.

Happy days are here again!

Dream on 3OTT!
		
Click to expand...

I'll have what you're having.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2020)

Watching one of my sports teams win it all - The Tampa Bay Lightning are Stanley Cup champions.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Spurs putting one over on Chelski.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is your signal on a slight delay? 🙂
		
Click to expand...


Geoff Hurst just scored his third goal "Some people are on the pitch .................." 

I must get a colour television 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Geoff Hurst just scored his third goal "Some people are on the pitch .................."

I must get a colour television 🤔
		
Click to expand...

1966 seems like yesterday


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			1966 seems like yesterday  

Click to expand...

Doesnt it just. I remember arriving home from a rare holiday at half time and watching the rest.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Doesnt it just. I remember arriving home from a rare holiday at half time and watching the rest.
		
Click to expand...

18-30 ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2020)

richart said:



			18-30 ?

Click to expand...

Saga. He was ancient even back in 66


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

richart said:



			18-30 ?

Click to expand...

No I think it was about a quarter to 4.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2020)

richart said:



			18-30 ?

Click to expand...

No, 19-66.


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			No, 19-66.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean 4-2.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2020)

Doing something for someone that really helps them or that they are really grateful for - without them knowing or finding out that you did it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doing something for someone that really helps them or that they are really grateful for - without them knowing or finding out that you did it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sending me a large sum of money anonymously


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Are you sending me a large sum of money anonymously 

Click to expand...

Will consider - but only when you return my phone...though as I have told you then you'll know and I would have failed


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Rays to make it an unprecedented double?
		
Click to expand...

Amazing time to be a Tampa sports fan - the series with the Yankees next week is a going to be a war as the two teams hate each other after all the shenanigans in the series in the Bronx.  The Bucs are 2-1.  I think we should find 12 local Tampa kids to form a basketball team to take on the winners of the Heat v Lakers so the Bay area can own all the major sports.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Amazing time to be a Tampa sports fan - the series with the Yankees next week is a going to be a war as the two teams hate each other after all the shenanigans in the series in the Bronx.  The Bucs are 2-1.  I think we should find 12 local Tampa kids to form a basketball team to take on the winners of the Heat v Lakers so the Bay area can own all the major sports.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't understand a word of that!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			I didn't understand a word of that! 

Click to expand...

Me too, I think its something to do with mens netball or rounders but cant be sure 🤔🤔


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2020)

Justification, as if it were really needed, that leaving The Zoo and joining Ellesborough was a good move.
Not that i would want to play today as its blowin' a hoolie and hosing it down but I could as the course is open.
The Zoo, however, is not.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 2, 2020)

Back into my running after a month or so off, definitely gladdens my heart in more ways than one.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2020)

A Spanish brandy, or two...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2020)

A day catching up with some stuff online while having the golf on in the background. A corned beef and home made piccalilli for lunch too


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Back into my running after a month or so off, definitely gladdens my heart in more ways than one.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely love running - just so long as  I'm not expected to take part doing it


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			A Spanish brandy, or two...
		
Click to expand...

 Fingers crossed will get out to Spain later in the month.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			A Spanish brandy, or two...
		
Click to expand...

Carlos 1 or 3 , Soberano,or Veterano.?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Carlos 1 or 3 , Soberano,or Veterano.?
		
Click to expand...

Trying Veterano for the first time... well, actually I've just poured a third to go with the pate on toast I've made.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Soberano was my Spanish tipple, I add a lot of diet coke so it would be sacrilege to use an expensive brandy , cheers Brian enjoy.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Soberano was my Spanish tipple, I add a lot of diet coke so it would be sacrilege to use an expensive brandy , cheers Brian enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm working my way through them Billy, and as winter is coming on - only 22* today...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I'm working my way through them Billy, and as winter is coming on - only 22* today...
		
Click to expand...

Weather wise ATM we're doing well here in Scotland about 15c earlier today great for golf and lazing about in the garden.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2020)

If you like red wine give Marques de Caceres a go


----------



## Bandoline (Oct 3, 2020)

Just finish harvesting our crops today which yielded great. Another thing that makes me happy is that I got rid of the rats at home, I have used the best mouse poison in the market https://bestratpoison.org/best-mouse-poison-effectively-kill-the-mice/.


----------



## Beedee (Oct 3, 2020)

For me, one of the best things about living in Cheltenham is the Cheltenham Literature Festival.  For years now I've attended loads of events each year.  Obviously this year is a bit different so I won't be there in person.  But this year, for the first (and possibly only) time, they are doing loads of live streams of events. And even better, the streams are free if you watch live.  

Very happy.  Got about a dozen more events in the calendar now for the next week.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

just taking Rupert for his afternoon walk and seeing how many guys out playing on the kings, its lashing it down...and has ben the last 14 hours .... hardcore


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2020)

Bandoline said:



			Just finish harvesting our crops today which yielded great.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the strangest first post I've ever seen!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Possibly the strangest first post I've ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm still waiting for the edited link to buy farming equipment??


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2020)

Bandoline said:



			Just finish harvesting our crops today which yielded great.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, it might have been sprouts! 
YEAH.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 3, 2020)

Spent the afternoon hanging out with 9 Golden Retriever puppies, 6wks old and full of mischief!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Spent the afternoon hanging out with 9 Golden Retriever puppies, 6wks old and full of mischief!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like my idea of heaven. Cannot resist fat puppy tummys


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2020)

Sat in the caravan awning, the heater is on, drinking Jim beam double oak and not giving a toss about anything


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2020)

Had a twenty minute play with a gorgeous ferret this morning ............................ very therapeutic.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That sounds like my idea of heaven. Cannot resist fat puppy tummys 

Click to expand...

No, you can't have any more.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

bobmac said:



			No, you can't have any more.  

Click to expand...

If I won the lottery - huge place with masses of land and I'd rescue them all! Just read about a poor pup rescued from Romania and within 24 hours surrendered again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2020)

We were able to return to church today for the first time.  nice to be back - and in a little choir of six - all hands cleansed, socially separated and masked up - with our singing rather sotto voce.  Nonetheless it was nice to be back amongst that group of friends for the first time since March.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

Man Utd. Should also post in Laughter is the best Medicine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice long lie in, watching TV in bed, up the club for a few lunchtime bevvies, watching the golf and footie, nice home made curry. Perfect


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2020)

Football! The hand ball farce this season had me tempted to turn it off for good, but I couldn't bring myself to. And days like today make me glad I didn't.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Man Utd. Should also post in Laughter is the best Medicine 

Click to expand...

Liverpool. Should also post in Laughter is the best Medicine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Liverpool. Should also post in Laughter is the best Medicine. 

Click to expand...

Bet Liverpool v United has 0-0 all over it now


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2020)

Klopp and Solksjaer are going down to buy a dog licence later this week (7&6)


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2020)

Just back from shopping in the local town. Had to slow down for a small group of Ibex, probably only 6 or 7 including 2 kids. You seriously don't want to argue with papa Ibex...


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just back from shopping in the local town. Had to slow down for a small group of Ibex, probably only 6 or 7 including 2 kids. You seriously don't want to argue with papa Ibex...






Click to expand...

Where on earth were you Bri? (Would absolutely love to see something like that when we're next out your way).


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Where on earth were you Bri? (Would absolutely love to see something like that when we're next out your way).
		
Click to expand...

Just before the bigger of the two bridges on the back road from Turre to the motorway. They crossed from the old airfield side to the rambla.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just before the bigger of the two bridges on the back road from Turre to the motorway. They crossed from the old airfield side to the rambla.
		
Click to expand...

The stone bridge over the Rio Aguas? 
Will have to keep my eyes open - biggest thing I've seen so far is a tortoise.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			The stone bridge over the Rio Aguas?
Will have to keep my eyes open - biggest thing I've seen so far is a tortoise.
		
Click to expand...

Its so quiet this year we're seeing lots of wildlife. Boar every other week. Probably the 3rd time we've seen Ibex this summer. Reports of Lynx but not seen one yet. The odd fox - they are big! 

Barb had a shock the other night whilst sat on the terrace. "Snake!"


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 7, 2020)

Saw my daughter for the first time in a few weeks yesterday afternoon after doing some shopping for her, she's been isolating for 10 days since catching Covid and she was low on the basics, although bacon? I didn't think she liked it, I'm sure I've bought that for one of her flatmates 
First time I'd seen her since she moved into the Uni accommodation 3 weeks ago, socially distanced bag drops are the future is seems, the place is like Fort Knox 
She's doing really well, feels much better so we're going to meet her for lunch in town on Sunday


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 7, 2020)

Winning the last Ladies Board Comp of the season yesterday. I've played the game for 10 years and for 9 of those tried really hard to get better. I didn't swing a club all winter and then lockdown came. No lessons, no practice and not much on course play once we re-opened and win two boarded comps in one season having never won one before.

In fact my one really bad round came in the Club Champs when I practiced on the range and carpet putted the week before.

Crazy game!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 7, 2020)

Lady Doon just found 10x£20 English paper notes at the back of her sock drawer.
She left them there after last years trip dawn souff.
Still legal at the mo, so need to spend them quick.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 9, 2020)

Conor Coady.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lady Doon just found 10x£20 English paper notes at the back of her sock drawer.
She left them there after last years trip dawn souff.
Still legal at the mo, so need to spend them quick.
		
Click to expand...

No need to rush
Covid delayed the phasing out

The bank of England will give a date of least 6 months away which hasn't been announced yet I believe


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2020)

Eddie Pepperell and Ian Poulter discussing the merits of their respective shanks today on twitter lol


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2020)

Trip to the doctors this morning for Mrs D and me for the flu jab. Arrive, in and out in 2 minutes.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2020)

The start of the jumps season.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 10, 2020)

My baseball team, the Tampa Bay Rays, defeating the big bad Evil Empire New York Yankees in the playoffs.
Now in the last four - the World Series beckons.
What a time to be a Tampa sports fan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

Watching the joy of an 11 year old girl holing a putt on the 18th. I know her and her dad from when they play midweek and she has a lovely swing and is going to be a good golfer as she matures but has an absolute passion and love for the game. Her smile when she hits a good shot is infectious and she was so bubbly after that putt as a lot of us men were watching with our post match beers and she got a round of applause when she came in. Simple things


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2020)

Aga, fixed, Kitchen starting to warm up already, be able to use the oven in an hour or so


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

Simple pleasures. Home made meatballs and home made pasta sauce and homemade apple crumble.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2020)

John Bishop and the Baluga wales last night. Part 2 tonight


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2020)

bobmac said:



			John Bishop and the Baluga wales last night. Part 2 tonight
		
Click to expand...

I was gripped by it. They are so cute in a weird way. Even weirder was seeing Trump arrive in Airforce 1 and the front of the plane looks exactly like Little White!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Honesty...especially when it is difficult and might 'hurt' the individual being honest.


----------



## chellie (Oct 13, 2020)

Back to the gym and the PT and doing some deadlifting again. Lifted my heaviest weight today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 13, 2020)

Tomorrow I will have been married to my lovely wife for 18263 days.
[50 years in old money.]


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2020)

chellie said:



			Back to the gym and the PT and doing some deadlifting again. Lifted my heaviest weight today.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome. Well done. I am so enjoying lifting weights and feeling strong. The sense of achievement after a good session is amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tomorrow I will have been married to my lovely wife for 18263 days.
[50 years in old money.] 

Click to expand...

Congratulations to you both!

Mind you it has given me a jolt, only 590 days behind you. I had better get saving up now😗


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2020)

chellie said:



			Back to the gym and the PT and doing some deadlifting again. Lifted my heaviest weight today.
		
Click to expand...

What did you lift. My wife took up powerlifting a couple of years ago in her mid 40s and loves it. Really missing competition due to covid


----------



## chellie (Oct 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Awesome. Well done. I am so enjoying lifting weights and *feeling strong*. The sense of achievement after a good session is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

This is it for me Amanda.


----------



## chellie (Oct 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			What did you lift. My wife took up powerlifting a couple of years ago in her mid 40s and loves it. Really missing competition due to covid
		
Click to expand...

Will be a wussy weight to most I'm sure but including the bar it was 47.5 kg.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

Few beers in the clubhouse with two really funny guys. More beers than I need on a school night but worth it for the laughs


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2020)

Ian Holloway ................................. pure passion.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tomorrow I will have been married to my lovely wife for 18263 days.
[50 years in old money.] 

Click to expand...

Only 36 years for us in two weeks - hopefully spending a few days in York - hotel booked, but who knows!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2020)

...finding that the 5:2 approach to losing weight works - if you are diligent...


----------



## DRW (Oct 14, 2020)

Plastic sheeting arrived, be able to finish off the covid safe room for family visits. What the hell has happened to normal life But happy today.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...finding that the 5:2 approach to losing weight works - if you are diligent...

Click to expand...

Never worked for me, the 5 treat days are alright, but I really struggle with the 2 'good' ones.


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 14, 2020)

ExRabbit said:



			Only 36 years for us in two weeks - hopefully spending a few days in York - hotel booked, but who knows!
		
Click to expand...

Feel a bit of a lightweight - 14 years today for us


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Never worked for me, the 5 treat days are alright, but I really struggle with the 2 'good' ones. 

Click to expand...

I have been taking the approach that I apply similar restraint on the 5 days as I do on the 2 (to build habit and make the 2 days seem not that abnormal)  - in that I have almost completely cut out carbs from my diet  - so no bread, rice, pasta, potatoes, crisps, with dairy cut right down (not even a spot of milk in tea or coffee) and no salted peanuts or chocolate (my main weaknesses) or any other sweets.  On my 5 days I allow myself a few chips if we are having fish or steak.   Two meals a day and absolutely NO snacking between meals, usually a late breakfast and dinner before 8pm.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Never worked for me, the 5 treat days are alright, but I really struggle with the 2 'good' ones. 

Click to expand...

I thought you ate 5 days worth of food in 2 days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

ExRabbit said:



			Only 36 years for us in two weeks - hopefully spending a few days in York - hotel booked, but who knows!
		
Click to expand...

Just the 20 years on the 21st. Been together far longer (8/8/92). Been a bumpy road at times but wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			I thought you ate 5 days worth of food in 2 days
		
Click to expand...

more likely I would be eating 7 days of food in 5 🙄😋


----------



## BrianM (Oct 15, 2020)

Had a cracking few days in a caravan with the wife and kids in Lossiemouth.
Something about the sea air 😀


----------



## Rooter (Oct 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have been taking the approach that I apply similar restraint on the 5 days as I do on the 2 (to build habit and make the 2 days seem not that abnormal)  - in that I have almost completely cut out carbs from my diet  - so no bread, rice, pasta, potatoes, crisps, with dairy cut right down (not even a spot of milk in tea or coffee) and no salted peanuts or chocolate (my main weaknesses) or any other sweets.  On my 5 days I allow myself a few chips if we are having fish or steak.   Two meals a day and absolutely NO snacking between meals, usually a late breakfast and dinner before 8pm.
		
Click to expand...

My issue with diets like this, is they are not sustainable. you cant live the rest of your life in 5:2, but I suppose if it works to shed some timber before making a true lifestyle adjustment then happy days. But in my view, these short term 'fixes' will end up with the person piling the weight back on, and then doing it all again..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My issue with diets like this, is they are not sustainable. you cant live the rest of your life in 5:2, but I suppose if it works to shed some timber before making a true lifestyle adjustment then happy days. But in my view, these short term 'fixes' will end up with the person piling the weight back on, and then doing it all again..
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree, and that is why I have not completely cut out carbs in my 5 days.  I have just decided that I must get my mind and body used to not eating tons of the stuff - as I was.  And get me cutting back on chocolate, crisps and sweets all of which I was eating in amounts that were simply to satisfy a 'couldn't care less / I'll be OK' attitude about my weight.   No point in waiting until the weight I want to lose is lost before I start trying to change my eating habits - I have to do that whilst working on losing it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2020)

The football thread


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The football thread 

Click to expand...

Car crash on Merseyside Derby day 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2020)

Strictly being back

Catch up on zoom with cousins whilst watching


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The football thread 

Click to expand...

You mean the Liverpool thread, right?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 18, 2020)

My Tampa Bay Rays reaching the World Series.  First my ice hockey team wins the Stanley Cup, now the team with the lowest payroll in the sport makes it to the pinnacle of baseball.  What a year to be a Tampa sports fan (part 2).


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2020)

The crimbo cake that’s currently baking in my oven.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2020)

The water skiing part of Top Gear. Seeing Paddy being dragged head first through the water just set me off in hysterical giggles


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The water skiing part of Top Gear. Seeing Paddy being dragged head first through the water just set me off in hysterical giggles 

Click to expand...

Shut him up for a minute. Why does he have to shout all the time?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2020)

Liverpool fans whining on 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Liverpool fans whining on 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It was amusing for a while but it's just irritating now...on and on and on and on...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2020)

The 2 Academy players who let us through on the 13th this afternoon. 
They'd been keeping up with the group in front ( read being held up) but could see we were quicker so let us play first.
They were keen to do things " properly " 
And then they held station behind us as we got held up by full members from the 14th..
2 ladies in their late 50s/early 60s and it was their first time out playing 18.
Why can't all golfers be like them?
They're going to be a credit to the club when they "graduate" in March.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The 2 Academy players who let us through on the 13th this afternoon.
They'd been keeping up with the group in front ( read being held up) but could see we were quicker so let us play first.
They were keen to do things " properly "
And then they held station behind us as we got held up by full members from the 14th..
2 ladies in their late 50s/early 60s and it was their first time out playing 18.
Why can't all golfers be like them?
They're going to be a credit to the club when they "graduate" in March.
		
Click to expand...

That is good to hear. Did you feed that back to the pro, GM or whoever runs the academy


----------



## Tongo (Oct 19, 2020)

Just been watching a Hedgehog scuttling across our garden. Not seen that in our garden before.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That is good to hear. Did you feed that back to the pro, GM or whoever runs the academy
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, they'd all gone home but I'll 'll talk to the Pro next time I'm up there....


----------



## chellie (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316967103992274946


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The 2 Academy players who let us through on the 13th this afternoon.
They'd been keeping up with the group in front ( read being held up) but could see we were quicker so let us play first.
They were keen to do things " properly "
And then they held station behind us as we got held up by full members from the 14th..
2 ladies in their late 50s/early 60s and it was their first time out playing 18.
Why can't all golfers be like them?
They're going to be a credit to the club when they "graduate" in March.
		
Click to expand...

Annoys me how some people just ignore what their asked 

We have been reminded ready golf. Your place is behind the group in front not Infront the group behind

Got held up few weeks ago on the 10th in a comp ..they were looking for balls didn't let us through. Got through finally on 13

Looked at their card returns online few 10s down

We have been told if we can't score to pick up and nr to speed up play for covid to stop us bunching 

Nice to see people listening


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2020)

From what I can ascertain, I may be the only person in the World who has not taken part in a Zoom meeting or similar


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			From what I can ascertain, I may be the only person in the World who has not taken part in a Zoom meeting or similar 

Click to expand...

when you start doing your job on Zoom were in real trouble!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Just been watching a Hedgehog scuttling across our garden. Not seen that in our garden before. 

Click to expand...

We've had them in the garden for a few years. Breeding families that seem to come back each year (or the next generation). We have several hedgehog houses around the garden that they certainly use although we try not to pry too much to see if they are in residence over the winter.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			From what I can ascertain, I may be the only person in the World who has not taken part in a Zoom meeting or similar 

Click to expand...

You and me both.


----------



## NearHull (Oct 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			You and me both. 

Click to expand...

I can only suggest that you arrange a suitably convenient time to FaceTime each other to discuss.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I can only suggest that you arrange a suitably convenient time to FaceTime each other to discuss.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks ............................. I know what he looks like!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			No thanks ............................. I know what he looks like!  

Click to expand...

Death warmed up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Death warmed up

Click to expand...

You're not that pretty.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're not that pretty. 

Click to expand...

Stop flirting


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2020)

ok the last few posts definitely should be on the random irritations not here


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 21, 2020)

In my search for something near the centre of the club face with my driver, a miracle happened at the range earlier....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			In my search for something near the centre of the club face with my driver, a miracle happened at the range earlier....
View attachment 33009

Click to expand...

Top effort. I was down the range trying to lower my left shoulder (old fault). All good until I got to the driver which had a fade on it. Back to it tomorrow but making a difference when it goes well. Keep up your hard work. Looks like you're getting there


----------



## bobmac (Oct 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			In my search for something near the centre of the club face with my driver, a miracle happened at the range earlier....
View attachment 33009

Click to expand...

Did you manage to find the guy who left his driver behind?


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2020)

Exams completed and on way home, a glass of wine will taste good tonight 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Exams completed and on way home, a glass of wine will taste good tonight 😀
		
Click to expand...

don't tell me you have retarained as a ballerina


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 22, 2020)

To see politics back in full bloom on the forum again in the Corona-thread. That ban lasted long.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			don't tell me you have retarained as a ballerina

Click to expand...

IOSH, not really a safety person but if it gets me a job 😂😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



			IOSH, not really a safety person but if it gets me a job 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


shouldve gone for ballerina after all


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 22, 2020)

Sat in a hot tub in the middle of the Lincolnshire wolds, all lights off, no light pollution and the sky is fantastic. No clouds. Just stars and very faint band of Milky Way. 
Not as good as what I saw in Knighton last year but it’s one of my pleasures in life.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 22, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sat in a hot tub in the middle of the Lincolnshire wolds, all lights off, no light pollution and the sky is fantastic. No clouds. Just stars and very faint band of Milky Way.
Not as good as what I saw in Knighton last year but it’s one of my pleasures in life.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, when you look up at a sky at night like that, it fills you with wonder and many thoughts.
This week, thinking whether we'll beat this Covid thing etc, I take heart from the thoughts that we humans have been able to send a craft 200,000,000 miles out there to find something only the size of a skyscraper , fly with it, then go down and snatch some of it, and then set off back to here.
If we can do that, what hope for the future that gives,and we can sure to beat this damn virus!
We may be insignificant in the grand scheme of things, but we have come a hell of a long way.


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2020)

After a stressful day at work and a 10.30 finish Ive just sat down on the sofa for a cuddle with my dog


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 23, 2020)

My new waterproofs have arrived just in time for what is bound to be a wet round tomorrow.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 23, 2020)

Marcus Rashford


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 23, 2020)

Going on a worldwide business call and when it came to the list of awards for Q3, seeing and hearing my name called.   Totally unexpected but really appreciated.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

A new and extremely scratchy loofah ........................................ absolute bliss.
It's the little things.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Sky putting the Arsenal game on PPV to save us the pain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

Coming in this morning to an email saying I've been nominated for a trust award for my efforts managing the nursing rotas and all the additional admin responsibilities given to me during the pandemic. I thought I was merely "doing my bit" as part of the bigger ICU team but a surprise and delight to get some form of recognition


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 26, 2020)

Finding a Christmas present I bought for my wife which I had hidden before wrapping last year and completely forgot about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Coming in this morning to an email saying I've been nominated for a trust award for my efforts managing the nursing rotas and all the additional admin responsibilities given to me during the pandemic. I thought I was merely "doing my bit" as part of the bigger ICU team but a surprise and delight to get some form of recognition
		
Click to expand...

Day of surprises continues as I've been introduced to Boris on his trip to our hospital


----------



## NearHull (Oct 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Day of surprises continues as I've been introduced to Boris on his trip to our hospital
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on your award.

without getting political, what did you think of Boris as a person?  I’ve never met him but i have met a few (so called) VIPs and found them quite different to their tv personalities.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2020)

A lovely week had in the south Lakes last week with my Mrs (staying at my cousin's second home outside Coniston as they weren't there themselves).  Some long low level walks through lovely countryside, lower fells and moorland.  And so quiet.  Just to get away from it all with my Mrs - clearing our heads and taking advantage of the peace, solitude and the time to quietly talk things through and enjoy all that nature has to offer ... 

And with a bird table outside of their dining room window I can now identify the Great Tit; the Blue Tit; the Coal Tit; the House Sparrow; the Goldfinch (fabulous colours); the Nuthatch; and the Great Spotted Woodpecker (also fabulous colouring).  And there were others I never got to...brilliant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Congratulations on your award.

without getting political, what did you think of Boris as a person?  I’ve never met him but i have met a few (so called) VIPs and found them quite different to their tv personalities.
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to see. All very staged where your name is called, brief sentence about what you did (there were about 20 of us), quick handshake and a few words and that was it. He did address the room and as you'd expect, quite well briefed and well drilled but he seemed pleasant enough and interested in us as award winners. I do hear he was excellent in the kitchens this morning especially as a lot of the staff have had family (they are mainly from Nepal and neighbouring regions so one of the ethnic groups that have been susceptible) that were affected by Covid. He also over-ran by a fair chunk as he was busy talking the staff. Of course there was also the cheesy photographs cutting veg and serving food


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Difficult to see. All very staged where your name is called, brief sentence about what you did (there were about 20 of us), *quick handshake* and a few words and that was it. He did address the room and as you'd expect, quite well briefed and well drilled but he seemed pleasant enough and interested in us as award winners. I do hear he was excellent in the kitchens this morning especially as a lot of the staff have had family (they are mainly from Nepal and neighbouring regions so one of the ethnic groups that have been susceptible) that were affected by Covid. He also over-ran by a fair chunk as he was busy talking the staff. Of course there was also the cheesy photographs cutting veg and serving food
		
Click to expand...

Boris has been shaking hands again?? Does he never learn??


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A lovely week had in the south Lakes last week with my Mrs (staying at my cousin's second home outside Coniston as they weren't there themselves).  Some long low level walks through lovely countryside, lower fells and moorland.  And so quiet.  Just to get away from it all with my Mrs - clearing our heads and taking advantage of the peace, solitude and the time to quietly talk things through and enjoy all that nature has to offer ...

And with a bird table outside of their dining room window I can now identify the Great Tit; the Blue Tit; the Coal Tit; the House Sparrow; the Goldfinch (fabulous colours); the Nuthatch; and the Great Spotted Woodpecker (also fabulous colouring).  And there were others I never got to...brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Hugh, I didn't take you for a squatter or a Great Tit man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Boris has been shaking hands again?? Does he never learn??
		
Click to expand...

It was one of those weird things where you walk to the head of the boardroom table and stood there and he thrust a hand out and you instinctively take it. At the time no-one mentioned it and it wasn't until we got outside that a nurse that had done a lot of stuff with the elderly patients (and who is up for some other local or national award) said she hadn't felt happy about it but what can you do? All off to the loo and a thorough hand wash. Given we had matrons, all our powers that be, nurses etc someone didn't say anything to him.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It was one of those weird things where you walk to the head of the boardroom table and stood there and he thrust a hand out and you instinctively take it. At the time no-one mentioned it and it wasn't until we got outside that a nurse that had done a lot of stuff with the elderly patients (and who is up for some other local or national award) said she hadn't felt happy about it but what can you do? All off to the loo and a thorough hand wash. Given we had matrons, all our powers that be, nurses etc someone didn't say anything to him.
		
Click to expand...

No matter the situation, I would never shake that man’s hand and I’d make sure he knew why. He has enough sycophants surrounding him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Hugh, I didn't take you for a squatter or a Great Tit man 

Click to expand...

Only when I have a pair of powerful binoculars...😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Day of surprises continues as I've been introduced to Boris on his trip to our hospital
		
Click to expand...

Did you mention you and Fish were mates? 😉


----------



## Tongo (Oct 29, 2020)

Listening to Too Much Too Young by the Specials on the radio earlier.....you can't help but jig along.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Listening to Too Much Too Young by the Specials on the radio earlier.....you can't help but jig along. 

Click to expand...

Saw them live a couple of years back. Brilliant when they played this and of course Ghost Town


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sat in a hot tub in the middle of the Lincolnshire wolds, all lights off, no light pollution and the sky is fantastic. No clouds. Just stars and very faint band of Milky Way.
Not as good as what I saw in Knighton last year but it’s one of my pleasures in life.
		
Click to expand...

Best I ever saw (a few times) was when in the middle of the ocean on the back of one of Her Majesty's frigates. As part of the helicopter maintenance team we would often be up on the flight deck at night. During night flying operations the majority of the ships upper deck lighting would be switched off. 3,000 miles from anywhere and on a warm night we would often lay in the middle of the flight deck and stare at the night sky. With no light pollution whatsoever, there seemed to be more stars than space.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 29, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Best I ever saw (a few times) was when in the middle of the ocean on the back of one of Her Majesty's frigates. As part of the helicopter maintenance team we would often be up on the flight deck at night. During night flying operations the majority of the ships upper deck lighting would be switched off. 3,000 miles from anywhere and on a warm night we would often lay in the middle of the flight deck and stare at the night sky. With no light pollution whatsoever, there seemed to be more stars than space.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar experience when out on "safari" in Kenya. 

I tend to be rather cynical and unromantic towards the natural world but the whole thing was just so memorable and night sky was fantastic. There seemed to be so much more of it than I ever see at home.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2020)

The shots of the sea around Port Royal; there's something about that blue that is very relaxing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2020)

David Drysdale's honesty in his interview.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 30, 2020)

Nae Guising or parties this year so our local primary school kids and teachers dressed up in all their costumes and walked round our village today.
Brought a smile to many faces.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2020)

My wife bought me a tee-shirt today...a Medium! - and it FITS - and I haven't worn a medium 'anything' for a very long time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2020)

Cam home after the range and went out to feed the hedgehogs and while I was putting the food out one emerged from the house I had moved to the side of the garden and put dry leaves in the other week. Looks like it may be using it and hopefully will be able to hibernate there over the winter. May have to cautiously check the other one at some point but have to be really careful at this time of year so they don't get spooked and abandon the warmth of the house especially as it's cold and damp now


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2020)

These:




They are just perfect. Never had a bag of crisps before where every one is consistent and no manky bits whatsoever - delicious.


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			These:

View attachment 33209


They are just perfect. Never had a bag of crisps before where every one is consistent and no manky bits whatsoever - delicious.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, did you make them into a lovely big sandwich?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oooh, did you make them into a lovely big sandwich?
		
Click to expand...

They're honestly too good for that! It's like every potato must have been perfect and almost white and the slicer cut them all perfectly and just enough salt added. Just hope Lidl still have them in when we go this week!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2020)

£14.95 well spent this afternoon.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2020)

Stephen Colbert's late show on Youtube


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 1, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			These:

View attachment 33209


They are just perfect. Never had a bag of crisps before where every one is consistent and no manky bits whatsoever - delicious.
		
Click to expand...

They are OK but their dairy ice cream really is superb [says he with three big tubs in the freezer].

11 year G'daughter wins player of the match after scoring two goals in the 7-1 win.
Team is 11-13 year olds and she is a bit of a shrimp.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Stephen Colbert's late show on Youtube 

Click to expand...

Love it...was random fun when he was doing it from home.  Also love the Joe and Mika early show...a right pair...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

Maltesers straight from the fridge. HID had to remove them from my proximity or I'd have scoffed the whole box in one sitting


----------



## IainP (Nov 2, 2020)

Made me smile 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-54780430


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2020)

Shortlisted for a job back at Sea, converting an oil rig into a heavy lifting vessel to then work in the renewable sector, fingers crossed 😀


----------



## bobmac (Nov 3, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Shortlisted for a job back at Sea, converting an oil rig into a heavy lifting vessel to then work in the renewable sector, fingers crossed 😀
		
Click to expand...

Rather than dismantling all those oil rigs, is it not possible to use them as wind turbine platforms?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Rather than dismantling all those oil rigs, is it not possible to use them as wind turbine platforms?
		
Click to expand...

I would expect they need a totally different platform and foundation base. assume a turbine will need much deeper foundations as the footprint is smaller, but way taller.. (I'm no physicist!)


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Rather than dismantling all those oil rigs, is it not possible to use them as wind turbine platforms?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a complicated process with too many things to list, but the turbines would probably be too heavy for the bases and it would be cheaper to make new platforms for them anyway.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It’s a complicated process with too many things to list, but the turbines would probably be too heavy for the bases and it would be cheaper to make new platforms for them anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking  much the same as Bob, using multiple smaller turbines harnessing the wind, underwater turbines using the waves, and maybe even solar power.
PS, hope you get your new job


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 3, 2020)

Despite the current panic buying, Andrex apparently has over 100 million toilet rolls in stock so there is no need for anyone to have a dirty bottom during lockdown.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Rather than dismantling all those oil rigs, *is it not possible to use them as wind turbine platforms?*

Click to expand...

Or prisons.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2020)

Completion date for the house sale confirmed for the 4th Dec. Unfortunately, this left a gap of 3 months before the new house build was due to be completed. Had a meeting with the builder yesterday and with a bit of negotiating, more builders employed and I get to pay the overtime bill, we get the keys on the 1st Dec. Yes, there'll still be some finishing touches to be done, e.g. the aircon unit in the loft, 2nd bathroom and kitchen to be finished, but at least we'll have a lounge/bedroom/en-suite we can use.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Completion date for the house sale confirmed for the 4th Dec. Unfortunately, this left a gap of 3 months before the new house build was due to be completed. Had a meeting with the builder yesterday and with a bit of negotiating, more builders employed and I get to pay the overtime bill, we get the keys on the 1st Dec. Yes, there'll still be some finishing touches to be done, e.g. the aircon unit in the loft, 2nd bathroom and kitchen to be finished, but at least we'll have a lounge/bedroom/en-suite we can use.
		
Click to expand...

So when do you want us all to come visit


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			So when do you want us all to come visit 

Click to expand...

I'll bring a paint brush and I could do some building


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Completion date for the house sale confirmed for the 4th Dec. Unfortunately, this left a gap of 3 months before the new house build was due to be completed. Had a meeting with the builder yesterday and with a bit of negotiating, more builders employed and I get to pay the overtime bill, we get the keys on the 1st Dec. Yes, there'll still be some finishing touches to be done, e.g. the aircon unit in the loft, 2nd bathroom and kitchen to be finished, but at least we'll have a lounge/bedroom/en-suite we can use.
		
Click to expand...

I keep watching A Place in the Sun when they are in the Almeria region...somehow 'expecting' to see a certain Hobbit pop into view


----------



## IanM (Nov 4, 2020)

Sending the email to the boss saying I am dropping my working days to 3 a week from 1st Jan.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 4, 2020)

We had been feeding a little stray tom cat that we called Dibble for ages and he suddenly stopped coming round last month.  We feared the worst but we heard a familiar yowl at the back door this morning and there he was. 
Looking a little worse for wear but alive and purring. Polished off 3 pouches of food, 2 slices of ham and a handful of crunchy treats and then plonked himself next to the kitchen radiator for 3 hours. 
Hopefully he will keep coming round and we can keep an eye on him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			We had been feeding a little stray tom cat that we called Dibble for ages and he suddenly stopped coming round last month.  We feared the worst but we heard a familiar yowl at the back door this morning and there he was.
Looking a little worse for wear but alive and purring. Polished off 3 pouches of food, 2 slices of ham and a handful of crunchy treats and then plonked himself next to the kitchen radiator for 3 hours.
Hopefully he will keep coming round and we can keep an eye on him.
		
Click to expand...

Liking the allusion to Top Cat


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Liking the allusion to Top Cat 

Click to expand...

Our own can is a Bengal called Benny... So it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I keep watching A Place in the Sun when they are in the Almeria region...somehow 'expecting' to see a certain Hobbit pop into view 

Click to expand...

Maybe you missed the 2 episodes that had pieces showing us expats bowling at Cabrera lawn bowling club. Brief glimpses of me and a longer piece showing Mrs Hobbit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe you missed the 2 episodes that had pieces showing us expats bowling at Cabrera lawn bowling club. *Brief glimpses of me and a longer piece showing Mrs Hobbit.*

Click to expand...

A good call by the director/editor there then Brian. 

Hope this all goes smoothly for you, with everything else you've got going on you really don't any more aggravation.  Hope the house & more importantly the girls all get sorted okay.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 4, 2020)

Finishing my year as Captain of Pyrford GC today with an impromptu event capped by putting out on the 18th with an audience.  Weather was beautiful and I shot a gross 72 in the process.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Finishing my year as Captain of Pyrford GC today with an impromptu event capped by putting out on the 18th with an audience.  Weather was beautiful and I shot a gross 72 in the process.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Captain Corona


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe you missed the 2 episodes that had pieces showing us expats bowling at Cabrera lawn bowling club. Brief glimpses of me and a longer piece showing Mrs Hobbit.
		
Click to expand...

One from Mojacar coming up soon...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2020)

Our local statue of a Great War Soldier, “Tommy” being used in a National campaign for Remembrance Sunday.




The picture above is available as a downloadable poster for those who wish to support the campaign.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...zqiuf7941-pINUSnVgVsH3ZX9bxFnEcWZ8-s0Dln-GBHY


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Our local statue of a Great War Soldier, “Tommy” being used in a National campaign for Remembrance Sunday.

View attachment 33332


The picture above is available as a downloadable poster for those who wish to support the campaign.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...zqiuf7941-pINUSnVgVsH3ZX9bxFnEcWZ8-s0Dln-GBHY

Click to expand...

Quality.


----------



## chellie (Nov 4, 2020)

Last PT session at the gym today. New PB on deadlift.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Completion date for the house sale confirmed for the 4th Dec. Unfortunately, this left a gap of 3 months before the new house build was due to be completed. Had a meeting with the builder yesterday and with a bit of negotiating, more builders employed and I get to pay the overtime bill, we get the keys on the 1st Dec. Yes, there'll still be some finishing touches to be done, e.g. the aircon unit in the loft, 2nd bathroom and kitchen to be finished, but at least we'll have a lounge/bedroom/en-suite we can use.
		
Click to expand...

We've got Alfaix booked  in December but its still closed  - so I'm looking for somewhere from 18th. I'll bring my paint brush ...
(As you mention new build, are you going up the top end near the bowling club?)


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			We've got Alfaix booked  in December but its still closed  - so I'm looking for somewhere from 18th. I'll bring my paint brush ...
(As you mention new build, are you going up the top end near the bowling club?)
		
Click to expand...

About 1min walk from the bowling club. There’s 9 different homes up there who have members... and we all of keys to the bar!


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			About 1min walk from the bowling club. There’s 9 different homes up there who have members... and we all of keys to the bar!
		
Click to expand...

Right-ho - I'm on my way


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 5, 2020)

After doing no aerobic exercise since the beginning of the first lockdown, I decided to give the couch to 5K a try. Managed 4K on the first outing  Just need to keep doing it now that I've started.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 5, 2020)

Been working at home for last week and the girls have  been spot on for the 2 hours after school I've had em whislt mums at work. 

So set the projector up today for em. Managed to have it pretty much perfect across the whole of the wall. Been up there are hour watching Jurassic Park and squealing the whole time!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2020)

Managed to make Champ Manager 01/02 work again! Lockdown 2 is saved.   San Marino to Serie A, here we go.


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

Kidney stone passed on Tues evening, after four days of waves of severe pain. Starting to feel better now.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 6, 2020)

Where were we?


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2020)

Just put my GPS golf watch on to charge..... *I am playing golf on Monday*.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2020)

Just got back from walking the dog round a peaceful and beautifully colourful Greenwich park


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 7, 2020)

Our neighbour's cat, Damien, wearing his poppy with pride.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump is out of here 👏👏👏😁


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Trump is out of here 👏👏👏😁
		
Click to expand...

Just wait for the fun and games to begin....
Popcorn at the ready


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

Surely it has nothing to do with politics


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just wait for the fun and games to begin....
Popcorn at the ready

Click to expand...

It’s funny as hell - some of the stuff on Twitter is hilarious, he really is like a 8 year old child 👶😂

Going to miss his outbursts

There was a great video comparing his announcement of the ISIS leader being killed to the one Obama made when Bin Laden was killed - its brilliant


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s funny as hell - some of the stuff on Twitter is hilarious, he really is like a 8 year old child 👶😂

Going to miss his outbursts

There was a great video comparing his announcement of the ISIS leader being killed to the one Obama made when Bin Laden was killed - its brilliant
		
Click to expand...

McCains concession speech from 2008 been posted a lot too


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Surely it has nothing to do with politics
		
Click to expand...

Nah...just some Yank moving house..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nah...just some Yank moving house..
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I've not got the job of moving him , imagine how many dummies you'd have to pick up and toys thrown all over the place 😖😖


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nah...just some Yank moving house..
		
Click to expand...


on all accounts hes not allowed back in his house, its for-biden


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2020)

Salted Caramel Baileys Espresso Martini. 

1 part (100ml) espresso, 1 part vodka, 1 part salted caramel baileys, topped with double cream.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 7, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Salted Caramel Baileys Espresso Martini.

1 part (100ml) espresso, 1 part vodka, 1 part salted caramel baileys, topped with double cream.

View attachment 33441

Click to expand...

My wife is drooling.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shutting the front door.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes - there are things that gladden the heart indeed...who is Karen anyway?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2020)

The guy standing outside the White House with a big sign saying "YOU'RE FIRED".


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

The departing flounce of the forum braggart.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2020)

Remembrance Sunday. Each year gets me more emotional...had a bit of a blub on the doorstep this year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Remembrance Sunday. Each year gets me more emotional...had a bit of a blub on the doorstep this year.
		
Click to expand...

As did Mrs. BiM; her late Dad was in HM Royal Marines during the war & was involved in the sinking of the Bismarck.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			As did Mrs. BiM; her late Dad was in HM Royal Marines during the war & was involved in the sinking of the Bismarck.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad fought in Burma and it is his memory that gets me going. He loved to watch the British Legion Festival (as we did last night) and then from the Cenotaph.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My Dad fought in Burma and it is his memory that gets me going. He loved to watch the British Legion Festival (as we did last night) and then from the Cenotaph.
		
Click to expand...

As did we last night.

Always took her Dad to the Remembrance Day service in the church where we were married until a few years before he passed when his health made it hard work for him; he was never entirely happy about not going, but did say that he had done his bit, which he had.  Always used to go to the local RNA club afterwards.  

Always remember Mother (who stayed behind & watched on TV) going off as he went out.  "Have you got your wallet?" she would ask;"Why do I need that, I'm being taken out?" he would respond with a huge grin on his face.  "Get your wallet you tight git and buy them a drink!" was the barked response.

He already had his wallet & she fell for it every time, God bless 'em.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The departing flounce of the forum braggart.  

Click to expand...

Aaarrgh missed it, any links to the flounce?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2020)

The video of Joe "the sniffer" Biden doing the rounds 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Aaarrgh missed it, any links to the flounce?
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/forum-mentality.107195/


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/forum-mentality.107195/

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/forum-mentality.107195/

Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, beat me to it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/forum-mentality.107195/

Click to expand...

What a 🛎🔚


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The departing flounce of the forum braggart.  

Click to expand...

*Elvis has left the building...*

*




*


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2020)

Got out for a run, first one in 2 weeks.👍🏻


----------



## DRW (Nov 10, 2020)

Choc Hob nobs


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2020)

My colleagues stepping in for me while I’m off work struggling with depression again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			My colleagues stepping in for me while I’m off work struggling with depression again.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hope you are on the road to recovery. Good that you can see some good in things.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 10, 2020)

Finally exchanging contracts on my house, all financials with my ex completed and completion set for first week in December.
Put an offer in below asking price on a place in Devon - accepted.
What a fantastic day, one I've waited a long time to happen.


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			My colleagues stepping in for me while I’m off work struggling with depression again.
		
Click to expand...

Good colleagues usually do - i hope this makes it easier for you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Finally exchanging contracts on my house, all financials with my ex completed and completion set for first week in December.
Put an offer in below asking price on a place in Devon - accepted.
What a fantastic day, one I've waited a long time to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Some would argue not far enough away. If we get back to normality then a farewell drink would be good


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some would argue not far enough away. If we get back to normality then a farewell drink would be good
		
Click to expand...


I'm already having one - intending to get blasted tonight.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 11, 2020)

*Stockton boy spread McDonalds drive-thru kindness*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-54902008


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 13, 2020)

Peter Sutcliffe dead - 40 years too late in my view.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Peter Sutcliffe dead - 40 years too late in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Hey..2020 got something right...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

...that we are a civilised country...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2020)

Sitting on the terrace at a bar in the village watching the world go by. A small beer and a veal sandwich. 20*C and barely a breath of wind.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2020)

Having our fence fitted today. First time workmen have said "don't come outside and no we don't need any drinks"


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sitting on the terrace at a bar in the village watching the world go by. A small beer and a veal sandwich. 20*C and *barely a breath of wind.*

Click to expand...

Hey, just give that veal an hour or so!


----------



## Dando (Nov 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Having our fence fitted today. First time workmen have said "don't come outside and no we don't need any drinks" 

Click to expand...

Clearly not proper workmen then


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Clearly not proper workmen then
		
Click to expand...

Covid fear!


----------



## NearHull (Nov 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Clearly not proper workmen then
		
Click to expand...

Did they stop for Popmaster?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Did they stop for Popmaster?
		
Click to expand...

I think they did actually as they were at the front near their van around 10.30!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Did they stop for Popmaster?
		
Click to expand...

Real workmen listen to Radio 6 Music - well that's what our workmen said...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2020)

Not sure if this fits here but it is the nearest existing thread.

4 years ago I got caught in a bus lane and received a ticket. For those who live up here it was John Dobson Street in Newcastle. That matters as it was infamous as an absolute money making scam by the council. No warning, dreadful signage, there were thousands caught in this. I was totally unaware I was in it until it was too late. Camera takes a picture,  £30 thank you 🤬. I appealed and lost.

There were mass complaints and eventually court action. The council were forced to cancel and refund the fines but the sneaky blighters kept quiet, hoping no doubt to keep the money, and the system was you had to apply for a refund. Thankfully the local news picked this up and mentioned that thousands had not applied. Luckily I had the information stashed away in my emails, filled in the form and today, woo hoooooooo, the money hit the bank. It's only £30 but it was all about the principle. Stuff you Newcastle City Council, I'm sat here beaming 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not sure if this fits here but it is the nearest existing thread.

4 years ago I got caught in a bus lane and received a ticket. For those who live up here it was John Dobson Street in Newcastle. That matters as it was infamous as an absolute money making scam by the council. No warning, dreadful signage, there were thousands caught in this. I was totally unaware I was in it until it was too late. Camera takes a picture,  £30 thank you 🤬. I appealed and lost.

There were mass complaints and eventually court action. The council were forced to cancel and refund the fines but the sneaky blighters kept quiet, hoping no doubt to keep the money, and the system was you had to apply for a refund. Thankfully the local news picked this up and mentioned that thousands had not applied. Luckily I had the information stashed away in my emails, filled in the form and today, woo hoooooooo, the money hit the bank. It's only £30 but it was all about the principle. Stuff you Newcastle City Council, I'm sat here beaming 😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm randomly irritated that legislation has changed to make it possible for local authorities to deal with these matters.  They shouldn't be anywhere near them as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2020)

Occupational hazard for me, I rarely appeal, but did when Bank suddenly changed, but lost anyway, central London is a nightmare now, go anywhere near a cycle or bus lane and you’re zapped, my latest was going in Rotherhite tunnel, hadn’t been that way for over a year, when they apparently changed the weight limit, but I didn’t see the sign until I turned into it 😡


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 14, 2020)

Fish said:



			Occupational hazard for me, I rarely appeal, but did when Bank suddenly changed, but lost anyway, central London is a nightmare now, go anywhere near a cycle or bus lane and you’re zapped, my latest was going in Rotherhite tunnel, hadn’t been that way for over a year, when they apparently changed the weight limit, but I didn’t see the sign until I turned into it 😡
		
Click to expand...

Not just the weight, it’s the height too, 2Ms Max,  All our lads in berlingos got tickets when it came in.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Not just the weight, it’s the height too, 2Ms Max,  All our lads in berlingos got tickets when it came in.
		
Click to expand...

My Vivaro is under 2m, good job, wouldn’t want to hit one of those hanging steel tubes 😳


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 14, 2020)

Fish said:



			My Vivaro is under 2m, good job, wouldn’t want to hit one of those hanging steel tubes 😳
		
Click to expand...

Our belingos are shorter than the vitara but the big Rhino roof racks take them over the 2M. 
Since the new restrictions came in the Tunnel is great, much quieter, I use it about 3 times a week.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

Finally found a free recording software (called Audacity) I can use on my laptop rather than using a decade old iPad with like the original version of Garageband on it.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

It's a good job we are on lockdown....the weather is absolutely honking and I doubt many around here would have played yesterday or today.?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			Occupational hazard for me, I rarely appeal, but did when Bank suddenly changed, but lost anyway, central London is a nightmare now, go anywhere near a cycle or bus lane and you’re zapped, my latest was going in Rotherhite tunnel, hadn’t been that way for over a year, when they apparently changed the weight limit, but I didn’t see the sign until I turned into it 😡
		
Click to expand...

I got so lucky the other week at work. Round the north circular after the A10 I have always used that bus lane when out of hours. Auto pilot just went into it

Found out it's changed from 7-7 to all time .. (I was on leave when it changed) luckily didn't get a ticket but now know 

Pure money maker ...


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I got so lucky the other week at work. Round the north circular after the A10 I have always used that bus lane when out of hours. Auto pilot just went into it

Found out it's changed from 7-7 to all time .. (I was on leave when it changed) luckily didn't get a ticket but now know

Pure money maker ...
		
Click to expand...

A lot have changed all over that were previously 7-10 now to 7-7, they’re mainly where they can’t put a specific cycle lane in so they keep the lane now totally free of cars, but the Ubers use them!

All these changes limiting lane usage is causing more & more congestion!


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's a good job we are on lockdown....the weather is absolutely honking and I doubt many around here would have played yesterday or today.?
		
Click to expand...

Skins waterproof 💦😉


----------



## chellie (Nov 15, 2020)

Winning a Callaway Masters competition on Twitter yesterday. I have won a hyper dry cart bag👍


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2020)

My 2013 Skoda passing its MOT with flying colours.
I bought the car last December so it's the first MOT, always a worry


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			A lot have changed all over that were previously 7-10 now to 7-7, they’re mainly where they can’t put a specific cycle lane in so they keep the lane now totally free of cars, but the Ubers use them!

All these changes limiting lane usage is causing more & more congestion!
		
Click to expand...

With you there

The bus lanes on North circular cause so much traffic


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Finally found a free recording software (called Audacity) I can use on my laptop rather than using a decade old iPad with like the original version of Garageband on it.
		
Click to expand...

Audacity is superb, I mainly use it for chopping up sound bites and looping stuff, it's a bit limited for recording though imo. If you're recording instruments I highly recommend Reaper, absolutely top notch, really in depth and easy to use and absolutely free 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Audacity is superb, I mainly use it for chopping up sound bites and looping stuff, it's a bit limited for recording though imo. If you're recording instruments I highly recommend Reaper, absolutely top notch, really in depth and easy to use and absolutely free 👍
		
Click to expand...

I actually tried that and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2020)

Tasting the marmite on my bread today. Ok so I have never ever spread it as thick but at least it registered as something more than just texture


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiger making a 10 on a hole my mate birdied in March.


----------



## Dando (Nov 15, 2020)

Ferrero Rocher brownies - bring on the maternity trousers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Building a hedgehog house with HID from logs and branches. Good fun and hopefully it'll get used


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2020)

The fact that I may just have been able to beat TW on Augusta's marvelous 12th.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2020)

I started a JustGiving page this afternoon to raise £500 for items for the day room of the local Teenage & Young Adult cancer ward in Leeds. It’s already at £2400. People can be so good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not sure if this fits here but it is the nearest existing thread.

4 years ago I got caught in a bus lane and received a ticket. For those who live up here it was John Dobson Street in Newcastle. That matters as it was infamous as an absolute money making scam by the council. No warning, dreadful signage, there were thousands caught in this. I was totally unaware I was in it until it was too late. Camera takes a picture,  £30 thank you 🤬. I appealed and lost.

There were mass complaints and eventually court action. The council were forced to cancel and refund the fines but the sneaky blighters kept quiet, hoping no doubt to keep the money, and the system was you had to apply for a refund. Thankfully the local news picked this up and mentioned that thousands had not applied. Luckily I had the information stashed away in my emails, filled in the form and today, woo hoooooooo, the money hit the bank. It's only £30 but it was all about the principle. Stuff you Newcastle City Council, I'm sat here beaming 😁
		
Click to expand...

There's a couple of  24 HOUR Bus lane cameras in Glasgow, by the time you're close enough to read the the actual sign operating hours your stuck in the lane and caught on camera. Money making cash cow.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 17, 2020)

Three soft, chewy Malteasers in a row. At least half the box should be like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Three soft, chewy Malteasers in a row. At least half the box should be like that.
		
Click to expand...

Maltesers straight from the fridge. Hard and crispy


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I actually tried that and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.
		
Click to expand...

Me too , double dutch


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 18, 2020)

Gammons in faux outrage mode.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Gammons in faux outrage mode.

Click to expand...

see also ostriches with their heads in the sand....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2020)

*Its a boy!!*

*Hobbit's a grandpa, again...*

*Mum and boy doing fine. Grandpa about to have a brandy.*


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2020)

See you all in about a fortnight 🤭


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			See you all in about a fortnight 🤭

View attachment 33613

Click to expand...

What games did you get? I think I'm going to wait a year until the price is lower and there's actually a couple of games out that I want.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What games did you get? I think I'm going to wait a year until the price is lower and there's actually a couple of games out that I want.
		
Click to expand...

COD Cold War and I picked up The Last Of Us Remastered for £4 which I'm hoping will work in the PS5.
Had the last hurrah on Modern Warfare on my Xbox this morning, said a teary farewell, did the factory reset and packed her away


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			See you all in about a fortnight 🤭

View attachment 33613

Click to expand...

So what does it do??


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What games did you get? I think I'm going to wait a year until the price is lower and there's actually a couple of games out that I want.
		
Click to expand...

It'll probably take him 4 weeks to learn how to use it


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			So what does it do??
		
Click to expand...

Puts a smile on my face 😘


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 20, 2020)

In-laws moved from Yorkshire to Weymouth. Now when they visit they stay to 2 hours, not 2 weeks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

New TV arrived yest, up on wall.. rewired the entire unit to so that everything was more tidy 

After a few plays it now is fully Alexa controllable and not just with my IR control I had for Alexa 

Can turn it on, pause, play, set volume to 20 , switch to hdmi 1 etc etc all with voice which is just useful when arms full 

Much better sound than last one and least it works!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2020)

New seven wood arrived early while the missus was out so I didn't have to explain it, just sneak it straight into the bag without her ever knowing! What a result!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2020)

Jonny May.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2020)

huge flock of Knots on the beach today, flying display quite like a starling murmoration, i'm sure its called something else, but this is the only way i can describe it


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			huge flock of Knots on the beach today, flying display quite like a starling murmoration, i'm sure its called something else, but this is the only way i can describe it

Click to expand...

I'm a frayed Knot,  seemingly it's a cluster


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2020)

My step daughter splitting up with her girlfriend so I get to go and see guns and roses in concert next year


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

https://www.christian.org.uk/news/nz-referendum-legalises-euthanasia-and-assisted-suicide/

Hopefully we'll see it over here some time soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

Calves liver (devils own job to source as none of our main supermarkets had it) cavolo nero and mash. Simple and tasty and followed by homemade treacle tart and custard


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 22, 2020)

Home grown apple and blackberry crumble with custard 😋


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Home grown apple and blackberry crumble with custard 😋
		
Click to expand...

Home made custard? That's a beaut of a pudding. We've still got apples and blackberries picked from the course (with permission!) in the freezer so might go for that next weekend


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Home made custard? That's a beaut of a pudding. We've still got apples and blackberries picked from the course (with permission!) in the freezer so might go for that next weekend
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, the blackberries were grown up a trellis I put up in the first lockdown, sort of completes the circle 😁


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2020)

An autumnal walk in the New Forest


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			An autumnal walk in the New Forest

View attachment 33684

Click to expand...

Nice to see you are keeping socially distanced from the dog.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Nice to see you are keeping socially distanced from the dog.
		
Click to expand...

Think the dog is keeping socially distanced from fundy...


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think the dog is keeping socially distanced from fundy... 

Click to expand...


its as far as she gets with deficient recall lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

One of our members was involved in a serous RTA before lockdown. Spine fractures, pelvic fractures, multiple rib fractures head injuries etc. Was in JR until today and now transferred to the Royal Berks today so getting better slowly.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

I posted about a fundraiser last week and how I was trying to raise £500 for a ward at my local hospital. 

Well thanks to the awesome generosity of people we are now over £5000 and we’re leaving it open until at least what would have been Ash’s 37th birthday in January. 

https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfunding/j94fundraising

I know very few of you know me and I can be a tetchy little bugger when I want but please read my JustGiving page and if you are able to throw a few quid into the pot, you’ll be making a difference to young people cruelly afflicted with cancer.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2020)

Just spent an hour+ with the builder/project manager for the new house. We will be getting the keys on Monday morning. They've even managed to do a couple of kitchen tweaks Mrs Hobbit threw in a couple of weeks ago. Only thing left to do is for the cleaners to go in tomorrow. Finished 4 days early.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just spent an hour+ with the builder/project manager for the new house. We will be getting the keys on Monday morning. They've even managed to do a couple of kitchen tweaks Mrs Hobbit threw in a couple of weeks ago. Only thing left to do is for the cleaners to go in tomorrow. Finished 4 days early.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant , see you next week sometime


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Brilliant , see you next week sometime 

Click to expand...

I best get in some extra brandy!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just spent an hour+ with the builder/project manager for the new house. We will be getting the keys on Monday morning. They've even managed to do a couple of kitchen tweaks Mrs Hobbit threw in a couple of weeks ago. Only thing left to do is for the cleaners to go in tomorrow. Finished 4 days early.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one! 

I'd come round to help you toast moving in  but sadly Covid means my Christmas month over there is knocked on the  head (the Alfaix site is still closed   ).


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Nice one!

I'd come round to help you toast moving in  but sadly Covid means my Christmas month over there is knocked on the  head (the Alfaix site is still closed   ).
		
Click to expand...

And the guy that owned the restaurant just outside the complex has now got Meson Verfran's in Los G. Not sure how long he'll last there as he's got tourist prices in a Spanish country village.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I best get in some extra brandy!!
		
Click to expand...

If only mate .


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 26, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			And the guy that owned the restaurant just outside the complex has now got Meson Verfran's in Los G. Not sure how long he'll last there as he's got tourist prices in a Spanish country village.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame - Verfran was one of my favourites. Was great food at brilliant prices.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2020)

Finding out there is a new series of This Is Us on Prime...in fact (for me) two new series. Happy days.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Finding out there is a new series of This Is Us on Prime...in fact (for me) two new series. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had mentioned it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

My last working day


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			My last working day 

Click to expand...

Forever or just for a break? I have 1 full week then off for 4. And that feels like I am retiring 😁


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			My last working day 

Click to expand...

You'll hate retirement. Sitting staring out of the window watching people going to work in the rain, wishing you were with them. Sitting with a pot of coffee, reading the broadsheets. Walking around places of interest, midweek, when there's no one there - not being jostled by snotty screaming kids - there's no buzz.

You'll be looking for a part time job within weeks... maybe...

Enjoy it, its fabulous!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Forever or just for a break? I have 1 full week then off for 4. And that feels like I am retiring 😁
		
Click to expand...

Being made redundant but all those 'rainy days' that I've planned for are about to pay dividends. Built up enough reserves to retire early. Big day on Tuesday, getting my car remapped!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			You'll hate retirement. Sitting staring out of the window watching people going to work in the rain, wishing you were with them. Sitting with a pot of coffee, reading the broadsheets. Walking around places of interest, midweek, when there's no one there - not being jostled by snotty screaming kids - there's no buzz.

You'll be looking for a part time job within weeks... maybe...

Enjoy it, its fabulous!
		
Click to expand...

You're not really selling this to me Brian


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Being made redundant but all those 'rainy days' that I've planned for are about to pay dividends. Built up enough reserves to retire early. Big day on Tuesday, getting my car remapped!  

Click to expand...

I can't say I am not jealous. Will need to make do with my 4 weeks for now. 
As a career contractor, I too am building up that rainy day fund but still probably 15 years off being comfortable. 

Enjoy 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought I had mentioned it 

Click to expand...

I think you did but I had it in my head the series finished after we found out how Jack died...doh!


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Being made redundant but all those 'rainy days' that I've planned for are about to pay dividends. Built up enough reserves to retire early. *Big day on Tuesday, getting my car remapped!* 

Click to expand...

Now this I am interested in, tell me more.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			Now this I am interested in, tell me more. 

Click to expand...

I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.
		
Click to expand...

But then an electric Corsa will keep up with the M3 in "real world" driving conditions.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But then an electric Corsa will keep up with the M3 in "real world" driving conditions.

Click to expand...

That reminds me of the Top Gear test where they compared a Skoda Yeti with some supercar that I can't remember.

Clarkson  "The Skoda can easily overtake the supercar when it's doing 60 mph"


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.
		
Click to expand...

You will be amazed, I had a 330d back years ago, had that mapped to around 300ish, but it was the torque that was amazing. I took it on a few track days and it shocked a few people! Was a seriously rapid car with bags of power! You will love it remapped!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Before the M340i, I had the F31 335D (313BHP Standard) and got it remapped, most I could get was 378BHP and whilst it was torquey there is no way it was keeping up with the M3 (unless it was a E46 M3 or older). The last gen M3 (F80) was 425BHP. 
Torque wise you will probably keep pace off the line but after 1/4 mile you will lag behind. 

Don't get me wrong, it's still worth doing and you will see a difference, but I never saw the figures I was enticed in by. 

My M340i gets remapped in January, should see that up to 440BHP which will be nice


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Before the M340i, I had the F31 335D (313BHP Standard) and got it remapped, most I could get was 378BHP and whilst it was torquey there is no way it was keeping up with the M3 (unless it was a E46 M3 or older). The last gen M3 (F80) was 425BHP.
Torque wise you will probably keep pace off the line but after 1/4 mile you will lag behind.

Don't get me wrong, it's still worth doing and you will see a difference, but I never saw the figures I was enticed in by.

My M340i gets remapped in January, should see that up to 440BHP which will be nice
		
Click to expand...

Nice! That's the same as the F series M3 I think?
I've watched quite a lot of stuff on youtube about remapping, seems to be lots of false claims. The place I'm going to has a good reputation though and they dyno the car before and after.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Nice! That's the same as the F series M3 I think?
I've watched quite a lot of stuff on youtube about remapping, seems to be lots of false claims. The place I'm going to has a good reputation though and they dyno the car before and after.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, there's a huge number of, if not false, then certainly misleading claims (especially on Youtube). I have been quoted gains of anywhere up to 470BHP from my 340, but there is no way the single turbo B58 is going to get near the new G80 (475BHP) with the twin turbo S58 engine. 
So I reckon 440 is a reasonable expectation on that basis and that would see me past the stock F80 M3. 

As I said, doing it is still 100% worthwhile just to reign in the expectations of it matching a M tuned S55 engine for any length of time 

The one major plus is if you have an X-Drive model. That's where the additional power comes in to it's own.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The one major plus is if you have an X-Drive model. That's where the additional power comes in to it's own.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a major consideration when I bought the car. Was seriously considering a M240 but didn't fancy going sideways


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Yes a major consideration when I bought the car. Was seriously considering a M240 but didn't fancy going sideways 

Click to expand...

You chose correctly, the M240 is for wideboys and chavs (along with the 135/140) 

The new M240i is X-Drive but it's currently only available as a Grand Coupe and is ugly as sin. Test drove the new M440i last week (well the wife did) and it's a lovely car, the addition of the mild hybrid over the M340i just makes a bit of difference.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.
		
Click to expand...

are you getting the indicators wired up as well?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			are you getting the indicators wired up as well? 

Click to expand...

Nah I'll just use hand signals 😉


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Nah I'll just use hand signals 😉
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, usually the BMW drivers are the ones who receive hand signals.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

Receiving a letter from HR confirming in writing my bonus for staying and helping the company through transition prior to being made redundant at the end of December. It was a verbal/handshake (virtual) type of arrangement and I'd started to already stress about it not happening and how rubbish that would leave me feeling. Hopefully I can walk away after 30 years keeping the fond memories and forgetting how things have changed in recent years since we were acquired.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2020)

Have got a job interview on Monday through Microsoft Teams, never had an interview in my life 😳
Any advice greatly received, it’s a job I really want, so fingers crossed 😀


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Have got a job interview on Monday through Microsoft Teams, never had an interview in my life 😳
Any advice greatly received, it’s a job I really want, so fingers crossed 😀
		
Click to expand...

basic stuff, know the company/job you are applying to/for and be able to explain why you want to work for them, why you would be good for them, what skills you bring etc. listen to what they ask and answer the question not the one you want to answer. have a few questions you want to ask, otherwise be personable and yourself

if youve not done any interviews maybe worth googling standard interview questions and making sure you have an idea how you would answer them

good luck


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Have got a job interview on Monday through Microsoft Teams, never had an interview in my life 😳
Any advice greatly received, it’s a job I really want, so fingers crossed 😀
		
Click to expand...

Over Teams prepare your background so they see what you think they want to see - no smutty calendars! Also you can put crib notes on post-its around your computer screen as they won't be able to see them.

Have a look at STAR answers and try to use that method where you can. You set the scene, the task, the action you took and the result. Sounds complex but it can keep you on track. Again take advantage of it being over teams and keep notes. 

https://www.indeed.com/career-advice/interviewing/how-to-use-the-star-interview-response-technique

Also don't be afraid to have notes in a notepad and refer to them if you find that easier.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

Bonus points! 

https://www.indeed.co.uk/career-advice/career-development/transferable-skills


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Over Teams prepare your background so they see what you think they want to see - no smutty calendars! Also you can put crib notes on post-its around your computer screen as they won't be able to see them.

Have a look at STAR answers and try to use that method where you can. You set the scene, the task, the action you took and the result. Sounds complex but it can keep you on track. Again take advantage of it being over teams and keep notes.

https://www.indeed.com/career-advice/interviewing/how-to-use-the-star-interview-response-technique

Also don't be afraid to have notes in a notepad and refer to them if you find that easier.
		
Click to expand...

And be ready to cut the power off, if things get difficult


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Have got a job interview on Monday through Microsoft Teams, never had an interview in my life 😳
Any advice greatly received, it’s a job I really want, so fingers crossed 😀
		
Click to expand...

At some point you need to be memorable. Whether that is an answer, a shirt, tie, whatever. If they are interviewing a number of people, how can you stand out? (I blew this answer in one interview. I was asked to say something so that the interviewer could remember me out of 30 odd candidates. My answer was rubbish, I knew it was rubbish. I asked what was the best one. Someone had said Billy Connolly. No relevance but it worked)

Also, the worst, most hateful question, 'where do you want to be in 5 years?'. (The answer is neither retired nor in your job but I don't know what a decent answer is. Google your options and be prepared)

Best of luck.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the well wishes, I’m doing a lot of research and getting prepared as best I can 😀


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2020)

The left knee responding to the strengthening exercises I've been given.
An arthritic flare up is whats happened by all accounts and it could take a few months to fully get rid of.
But it's responding, pain is less, I can walk more...just as well as I'm playing golf next week.?


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 28, 2020)

X-country and Biathlon back on the box, oh for the memories.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2020)

Had a busy few days in the kitchen - made sausage rolls, spicy chutney, mincemeat for mince pies, pickled onions and there’s fruit currently soaking in brandy for a crimbo pudding


----------



## pendodave (Nov 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had a busy few days in the kitchen - made sausage rolls, spicy chutney, mincemeat for mince pies, pickled onions and there’s fruit currently soaking in brandy for a crimbo pudding
		
Click to expand...

Spent the morning making pastels de nata...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2020)

Backing the winner and 3rd in the Ladbroke Trophy 👍


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2020)

On my way to work on Friday.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			On my way to work on Friday.






Click to expand...

Mmm..you could a couple of par 4s and a decent par 5 in that shot.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had a busy few days in the kitchen - made sausage rolls, spicy chutney, mincemeat for mince pies, pickled onions and there’s fruit currently soaking in brandy for a crimbo pudding
		
Click to expand...


couldve saved me a good few quid on the order we had from the butchers earlier lol

that said the sausage rolls are divine!!!! (as im sure yours are)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2020)

First Dominos pizza in months and months. Unhealthy of course but you can't beat that first hit of cheese and pepperoni. Overly stuffed now but so worth it


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've got a BMW 335d M Sport which is 308BHP and 465lb/ft torque, the remap will take it to a (claimed) 400BHP and 570lb/ft. Reports suggest that it will comfortably keep up with an M3 in real world driving conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! I had an early history of remapping cars, starting with an Subaru STi, a BMW 330d Touring, a BMW 535d Touring and then Audi 1.9 TDi. The remap of the 535d was the best. I bought the car stock and was a bit disappointed with the performance. I got a REVO map and the result was amazing. So much pulling power in the mid range. If it’s the same for you, you’ll love it! I don’t remap anymore, but if I keep my current car at the end of the PCP, I may just revisit that decision for some bonkers bhp!


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2020)

Christmas decorations are up! I think I’m more excited than the kids!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Having a bimble around Portland Bill with HiD yesterday afternoon. Only 10 miles away from home, but the furhest I have been since lockdown started in March.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

The wife is preparing a roast dinner 

We haven't had one since the twins were born in August .. can't wait


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Having a bimble around Portland Bill with HiD yesterday afternoon. Only 10 miles away from home, but the furhest I have been since lockdown started in March.
		
Click to expand...

I was caravaning in Weymouth back in September and we spent a great few hours at Portland.
Might be going back in July for a cricket tour (not that I play anymore)


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2020)

a text saying i tested negative


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2020)

Brisket in the oven for a long 6 hour plus cook, made a simple rub from a book which has some coffee in it 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

Found out yesterday something I never realised 

I can transfer my Ncd to my wife

We have two cars but both in my name as I'm main driver 

She's going to drive more so wanted to get her some no claims 

Turns out my 4 years on car 2 could be put in her name


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2020)

The brisket was tremendous btw 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Found out yesterday something I never realised

I can transfer my Ncd to my wife

We have two cars but both in my name as I'm main driver

She's going to drive more so wanted to get her some no claims

Turns out my 4 years on car 2 could be put in her name
		
Click to expand...

I followed Martin Lewis's advice on transferring the married couples tax allowance. I'm delighted, but the misses isn't too happy


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Brisket in the oven for a long 6 hour plus cook, made a simple rub from a book which has some coffee in it 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The oven....surely not!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I followed Martin Lewis's advice on transferring the married couples tax allowance. I'm delighted, but the misses isn't too happy 

Click to expand...

Not eligible just checked lol damn


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			The oven....surely not!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know 🙈
It's crap outside so the oven had to suffice, it turned out tip top though.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2020)

Lots to gladden the heart this week... lockdown nearly over, got football, golf and badminton all booked in Weds to Sunday, plus today's payday.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Lots to gladden the heart this week... lockdown nearly over, got football, golf and badminton all booked in Weds to Sunday, plus today's payday. 

Click to expand...

Yep, I think our football training starts again on Wednesday, first game back on Saturday hopefully 🤞
Feels weird, I can't go to a pub or restaurant, i can't go round to a friends house, but I can grapple with some random blokes on a football pitch 😆


----------



## Dando (Nov 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yep, I think our football training starts again on Wednesday, first game back on Saturday hopefully 🤞
Feels weird, I can't go to a pub or restaurant, i can't go round to a friends house, but I can grapple with some random blokes on a football pitch 😆
		
Click to expand...

what is this "football training" you talk of?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yep, I think our football training starts again on Wednesday, first game back on Saturday hopefully 🤞
Feels weird, I can't go to a pub or restaurant, i can't go round to a friends house, but I can *grapple with some random blokes on a football pitch *😆
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you're not doing it right...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yep, I think our football training starts again on Wednesday, first game back on Saturday hopefully 🤞
Feels weird, I can't go to a pub or restaurant, i can't go round to a friends house, but I can grapple with some random blokes on a football pitch 😆
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought it was strange after the last lockdown, but not complaining. I think the government has tried to keep sports running for mental health and fitness. We've got a league game Sunday, and our normal training venue isn't opening on Wednesday for some reason (when we have our usual booking) so we're hastily trying to book something at Goals instead.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 30, 2020)

Interview went well, asked about salary expectation, then said what’s the lowest you’d take😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Interview went well, asked about salary expectation, then said what’s the lowest you’d take😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think that's going to be said to many a job hunter


----------



## BrianM (Nov 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sadly I think that's going to be said to many a job hunter 

Click to expand...

Agreed to a point Amanda, but this particular project is getting billions put into it, but if you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Agreed to a point Amanda, but this particular project is getting billions put into it, but if you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves.
		
Click to expand...

If you can afford to not sell yourself cheap then stand firm! I feel for all those losing jobs and/or starting out on their working life...jobs will be scarce, loads of applicants and employers paying as little as they can get away with...


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Agreed to a point Amanda, but this particular project is getting billions put into it, but if you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Its ridiculous in some cases Brian. I had a contract call last week and the job spec was massive and they were offering £250 a day INSIDE IR35. Half of normal for that role. I just said good luck in finding anyone
 A weel later and another agency have just messaged me about the same role. 

They will eventually get what they pay for and will crawl back to the market.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Its ridiculous in some cases Brian. I had a contract call last week and the job spec was massive and they were offering £250 a day INSIDE IR35. Half of normal for that role. I just said good luck in finding anyone
A weel later and another agency have just messaged me about the same role.

They will eventually get what they pay for and will crawl back to the market.
		
Click to expand...

If they pay peanuts they will get a Monkey, I’m the right person for the job, but someone might take the job for a lot less.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			If they pay peanuts they will get a Monkey, I’m the right person for the job, but someone might take the job for a lot less.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they figure that out and you get the role.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2020)

My working day today.....

Drive to the office, clear my desk, return my laptop, have a final coffee with a couple of the lads, hand my ID badge back to reception, drive home. 

#dunwurkin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

An anonymous company have donated Heroes chocolate advent calendars to every member of staff from consultants down to the cleaners in A&E and ICU


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Scottish weather did its thing and changed radically for the afternoon - cold, wet and windy.

Struggled with the swing all day, battled to 1 over for the front nine then 2 over through 14 before a complete breakdown on the closing run into the wind. Probably ended up with my mental "well-being" worse than it would have been if I'd worked the afternoon 

Click to expand...

Golf health and well being - perfect oxymoron right there


----------



## andycap (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally getting over the line with exchange of contracts . Moving on Friday , SOOO looking forward to the new life


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2020)

Got a round of golf today and the weather looks decent, famous last words 😂😂


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2020)

Rush appearing in a episode of Chicago Fire.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2020)

Mrs Imurg has been struggling with a shoulder problem that needs surgery for about 6 months now.
Going Private as the wait on the NHS, even for staff, is massive.
We were looking at mid January earliets as a date but she's just had a call - there's been a cancellation next Wednesday so she's in.
Ironically, it means I can't go back to work until the 10th just in case I catch IT before then and it screws the appointment.
So another 9 days off...and as long as I do the social distance thing I can play golf - weather allowing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mrs Imurg has been struggling with a shoulder problem that needs surgery for about 6 months now.
Going Private as the wait on the NHS, even for staff, is massive.
We were looking at mid January earliets as a date but she's just had a call - there's been a cancellation next Wednesday so she's in.
Ironically, it means I can't go back to work until the 10th just in case I catch IT before then and it screws the appointment.
So another 9 days off...and as long as I do the social distance thing I can play golf - weather allowing
		
Click to expand...

I assume you heard from your powers that be on what you could or couldn't do in lessons?? Doubt it of course so think another 9 days off is a safe precaution. Consider it a civic duty protecting those learner drivers in Bucks


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume you heard from your powers that be on what you could or couldn't do in lessons?? Doubt it of course so think another 9 days off is a safe precaution. Consider it a civic duty protecting those learner drivers in Bucks
		
Click to expand...

The all clear came through at 4.45pm that we can start tomorrow...nothing like giving a decent amount of warning  - and thats nothing like giving a decent amount of warning.
All my lot are fine with the extra week off, no tests this year so no panic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The all clear came through at 4.45pm that we can start tomorrow...nothing like giving a decent amount of warning  - and thats nothing like giving a decent amount of warning.
All my lot are fine with the extra week off, no tests this year so no panic.
		
Click to expand...

Farcical. Go out and play golf. You owe it to yourself. Keep safe until HID has the op and hope everything goes ok next week


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2020)

My local corner shop have just started to sell bottles of efes draught beer. Now I don’t have to drive anywhere to get them, unless I want several boxes


----------



## andycap (Dec 1, 2020)

Finally getting a very problematic house purchase over the line ! All done now , moving Friday , soooo looking forward to a new life .


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2020)

First game back tonight, a friendly against a team top of the league in the division below us. Won quite comfortably 3-1 despite us making loads of changes during the game and players playing out of position.
Made a few decent saves as well 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			First game back tonight, a friendly against a team top of the league in the division below us. Won quite comfortably 3-1 despite us making loads of changes during the game and players playing out of position.
Made a few decent saves as well 🐈‍⬛
		
Click to expand...

We had our first training session too, was great to see the lads and kick a ball around again! The game was a good one for me too, one of those where I can make a lot of interceptions, play some nice passes and pretend I'm Ledley King in my head.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 3, 2020)

andycap said:



			Finally getting a very problematic house purchase over the line ! All done now , moving Friday , soooo looking forward to a new life .
		
Click to expand...

Same here!   Major relief indeed.   I am renting temporarily until my new place in Devon is ready in mid-January but I share your feeling for Friday.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			My local corner shop have just started to sell bottles of efes draught beer. Now I don’t have to drive anywhere to get them, unless I want several boxes
		
Click to expand...

Tastes much nicer when sat in the 19th at a golf course in Belek. Roll on next September when I can get back out there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2020)

Tesco, Morrisons, Sainsburys & Aldi. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-55162714


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Same here!   Major relief indeed.   I am renting temporarily until my new place in Devon is ready in mid-January but I share your feeling for Friday.
		
Click to expand...


really trying hard not to be jealous 

good luck with the moves


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Johnstone commentating on sky sports and having a dig at aim point.
A player walking along the line of his putt trying to feel the undulations in the green. Johnstone says "until i have had my eyes transplanted into my feet i will give that a miss. "


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

More generous donations from local firms. We were privileged to receive so much stuff from the public and companies during the first pandemic and although we have been bad at times recently we've been nowhere near where we were. That said the stuff we are getting has added some pep into the nursing staff after 2-3 weeks of full capacity and some tricky patients and so gratefully received. People are still so caring and warm and it is much appreciated


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 3, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Agreed to a point Amanda, but this particular project is getting billions put into it, but if you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Who did you interview with and what project?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2020)

Getting back on the course, and with the old man as well - even if it was peeing down.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 4, 2020)

Getting a request from Tampa for some NFL film footage from my library.  Not from a former player, but from some of the former cheerleaders.  Do I have any clips of them.   Could be an intense video search.   Could anyone willing to help please form a queue.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 4, 2020)

It's almost friday night, that means it's Mandalorian night 🥳


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's almost friday night, that means it's Mandalorian night 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Last of the Summer Wine or One Foot In the Grave for you auld yin .


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's almost friday night, that means it's Mandalorian night 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Saturday morning for me.   Loving it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's almost friday night, that means it's Mandalorian night 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching it.


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2020)

My Callaway competition win arrived today


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 4, 2020)

Off on holiday for 4 weeks now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2020)

It's about little wins. Went to the range and had a 10 credit range card with 3 credits used. Swiped it and the machine wouldn't give any balls saying card empty. Went to the shop and matey boy gave me a new card....a 5 token card. Politely pointed out my original was a 10 so having used the 5 credit to get my balls (it hadn't crossed my mind to check) he gave me a new 10 credit one


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2020)

Nick Zammeti.
The NZ woodturning epoxy wizard .............................. from Romsey, I believe.
Great vision, good at his craft and a very entertaining presenter.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Granddaughter decorating the tree, she just loved it, until she realised we have no chocolates to put on the tree 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 4, 2020)

Range session today, tilt over the bucket and out rolls an almost pristine TP5X, poor buggar who lost that one playing the adjacent course


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 5, 2020)

The latest Mandalorian - absolutely epic.
Getting an F1 racing game for my PS4.
Might even get nine holes in later despite these distractions.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The latest Mandalorian - absolutely epic.
		
Click to expand...

It's superb isn't it, not just the story but the attention to detail, like how they manage to film it just like the original Star Wars.
Takes me right back to being a kid in 1977, I went to see it for my 7th birthday in Sheffield, never forget it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's superb isn't it, not just the story but the attention to detail, like how they manage to film it just like the original Star Wars.
Takes me right back to being a kid in 1977, I went to see it for my 7th birthday in Sheffield, never forget it.
		
Click to expand...

check out theringer.com each Saturday for really in-depth analysis of each episode and some of the back story references.   really enhances the episode once you have watched it.
and you are right about seeing the first film for the first time - no-one had any clue what was coming in that final battle sequence as the only clips leaked were from the Death Star escape.


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2020)

Manchester United in the second half of Premier League games.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 6, 2020)

I replied to a tweet, said reply has 23 likes. I’ve never been so popular 🤣

I’m expecting the blue tick imminently


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2020)

Finally getting back onto the golf course. Great fourball and loads of laughs and banter. Some good golf too


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2020)

Someone on here recommended "frying" eggs in half an inch of water. Whoever that was (can't even think what thread) then thank you. Works a flipping treat and best eggs ever!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Someone on here recommended "frying" eggs in half an inch of water. Whoever that was (can't even think what thread) then thank you. Works a flipping treat and best eggs ever!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Rooter.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think it was Rooter.
		
Click to expand...

Scooter with a good idea, surely not


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2020)

@Rooter - if you are indeed the King of Eggs I salute you


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2020)

Things that gladden the heart...

Being credited with having a good idea! 
doesn’t happen often!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Things that gladden the heart...

Being credited with having a good idea!
doesn’t happen often!!
		
Click to expand...

Blind Squirrels Scoots.....just don't go anywhere near a golf course without life insurance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2020)

When an example of ‘you can do it’ pops up close to home.

My daughter (25) started ‘Couch to 5k‘ exercising regime back at start of first lockdown - having never done much running or exercise since her schooldays. On Saturday she and a pal out for a 15k run decided to keep going and they managed to complete a half marathon distance. And to top that they did a 2hr 9mins time which seems mighty impressive to me.

And she said to me smiling ‘you can do it dad!’ And I know that I can.  Just got to start - as she did.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2020)

Getting out for a run in the fresh air.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And she said to me smiling ‘you can do it dad!’ And I know that I can.  Just got to start - as she did.
		
Click to expand...

The hardest part of any run is the 1 meter crossing your front door to go outside...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Someone on here recommended "frying" eggs in half an inch of water. Whoever that was (can't even think what thread) then thank you. Works a flipping treat and best eggs ever!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, mrs wedge been doing similar for years, start the egg in a teaspoon of oil as normal, then as the white becomes white, add a couple of splashes of water and put a lid over the pan for a minute or so keeping tabs. No more oil splashes trying to baste the egg, or turn it over, great eggs and ever and so easy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

New Grandson born to golf with grandad last Monday.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Agreed, mrs wedge been doing similar for years, start the egg in a teaspoon of oil as normal, then as the white becomes white, add a couple of splashes of water and put a lid over the pan for a minute or so keeping tabs. No more oil splashes trying to baste the egg, or turn it over, great eggs and ever and so easy.
		
Click to expand...

Easier still as no oil at all. Half inch of water and baste in water to get perfect yolks.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Easier still as no oil at all. Half inch of water and baste in water to get perfect yolks.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried putting a lid on the pan? It traps the steam in the pan and cooks the top of the egg


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Have you tried putting a lid on the pan? It traps the steam in the pan and cooks the top of the egg
		
Click to expand...

That was suggested but my frying pan doesn't have a lid...the egg in my bacon and egg bap was perfect though


----------



## NearHull (Dec 7, 2020)

‘Frying eggs in water’

Its called poaching eggs!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2020)

NearHull said:



			‘Frying eggs in water’

Its called poaching eggs!
		
Click to expand...

Poaching would be submerging the whole egg.
This method uses only half an inch of water


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2020)

They really are not like poached eggs at all. Fried eggs without oil and the potential for overcooked bottom and undercooked top


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Easier still as no oil at all. Half inch of water and baste in water to get perfect yolks.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need a video!
Come on, Amanda, you know you want to!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2020)

Slime said:



			I think we need a video!
Come on, Amanda, you know you want to!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm do I model myself on Mary, Delia or Nigella??


----------



## Rooter (Dec 7, 2020)

Slime said:



			I think we need a video!
Come on, Amanda, you know you want to!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

The second option in this video is closer to what we do, but we use less oil/ butter than she has. Other than that, perfect eggs every time.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2020)

Organised neighbour who has a smart battery charger for the car


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Agreed, mrs wedge been doing similar for years, start the egg in a teaspoon of oil as normal, then as the white becomes white, add a couple of splashes of water and put a lid over the pan for a minute or so keeping tabs. No more oil splashes trying to baste the egg, or turn it over, great eggs and ever and so easy.
		
Click to expand...

I just Cheated and bought a chefs blow torch .. I glaze the egg at the end job done with zero oil used


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I just Cheated and bought a chefs blow torch .. I glaze the egg at the end job done with zero oil used
		
Click to expand...

You'll probably be burning in hell


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Hmmm do I model myself on Mary, Delia or Nigella??
		
Click to expand...

Graham Kerr, The Galloping Gourmet ................................ sorry, well before your time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Slime said:



			Graham Kerr, The Galloping Gourmet ................................ sorry, well before your time.
		
Click to expand...

Benny Hill springs to mind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2020)

Watching the first person in the UK receive the anti-covid vaccine.   Made my morning.  There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## andycap (Dec 8, 2020)

andycap said:



			Finally getting a very problematic house purchase over the line ! All done now , moving Friday , soooo looking forward to a new life .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the likes , moved on Friday , removal firm were fantastic , have not left the house since , getting everything sorted , but its largely done now and feels very homely , absolutley love where i am now , i have to pinch myself to believe i live here ,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Hmmm do I model myself on Mary, Delia or Nigella??
		
Click to expand...

I'll get the infraction for mentioning Fanny then shall I? 






I think there's a certain resemblance...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll get the infraction for mentioning Fanny then shall I? 






I think there's a certain resemblance... 

Click to expand...

You cheeky monkey. Took a Selfie and you can see we look nothing alike! I'm much younger and much more stylish!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



*You cheeky monkey*. Took a Selfie and you can see we look nothing alike! I'm much younger and much more stylish!

View attachment 33884

Click to expand...

Guilty as charged; not lost my touch then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2020)

Some good memories (or long in the tooth members) to remember Fanny and Graham Kerr. I remember my mum watching both avidly


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some good memories (or long in the tooth members) to remember Fanny and Graham Kerr. I remember my mum watching both avidly
		
Click to expand...

Did she ever manage to make doughnuts like Fanny's?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			Did she ever manage to make doughnuts like Fanny's?
		
Click to expand...

No but she made a mean black forest gateau


----------



## IanM (Dec 9, 2020)

*4 day weekends!* 

If you remember the "retirement thread" I started a few months back.... I have just had confirmation that I can go "part-time" after Xmas.  So will be working Wed-Fri but can still do the odd extra day where work requires it.  That's the first stage of the plan before a complete stop during next year...unless I start enjoying it again and agree to stay to end of Programme in March 2023.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 9, 2020)

Getting to the exit at my local B&M store.


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2020)

Gemma Arterton 😍😍😍😍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2020)

Scored a class goal past our first choice goalie in training tonight. Life in the old dog.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2020)

Playing away at Reading. Just give us the points at the start of the season and we can save the cost of the coach.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

My company employees about 10,000 in UK&I.  Every year we are each given £15 towards a team Christmas lunch/get together.  Obviously this year these get togethers are not going to happen and so the company has said it will donate our £15s to a charity of the individual's choice from a list of seven that our charity team has put together.  These include Cancer Research and MIND and my £15 will go to one or other.  That will probably be MIND.

I think it's a great initiative as it will likely mean each of the seven charities receiving a significant donation from my company - and as we will all be aware - the income of all charities has been absolutely hammered this year and more than ever before they desperately need our support.

So when you are ticking names off your list as you buy their Christmas presents - maybe add to that list a charity of your choice and then make a donation as a Christmas present to it.  It's always dead easy through their website.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2020)

John Barnes.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My company employees about 10,000 in UK&I.  Every year we are each given £15 towards a team Christmas lunch/get together.  Obviously this year these get togethers are not going to happen and so the company has said it will donate our £15s to a charity of the individual's choice from a list of seven that our charity team has put together.  These include Cancer Research and MIND and my £15 will go to one or other.  That will probably be MIND.

I think it's a great initiative as it will likely mean each of the seven charities receiving a significant donation from my company - and as we will all be aware - the income of all charities has been absolutely hammered this year and more than ever before they desperately need our support.

So when you are ticking names off your list as you buy their Christmas presents - maybe add to that list a charity of your choice and then make a donation as a Christmas present to it.  It's always dead easy through their website.
		
Click to expand...

A bit late with this suggestion I fear - at least for me . The "family" agreed we'd no longer buy christmas presents for each other and make a donation to charity instead. Done that for a good few years now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			A bit late with this suggestion I fear - at least for me . The "family" agreed we'd no longer buy christmas presents for each other and make a donation to charity instead. Done that for a good few years now.
		
Click to expand...

This year we have let all our friends and relatives who are on social media and who we normally send a card to, that this year they might not get one from us - we are putting the cost of cards plus postage to charity - and we'll give them a phone call instead


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 10, 2020)

A refund from Easyjet for a cancelled flight!  Ok, so the flight was back in first lockdown in April but at least they've coughed up. Eventually.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

We're actually making a bigger effort with christmas cards (we've purchased ours from Cancer Relief which is one of the few charities I support as cancer took both my parents) and adding some personal messages and reiterating our contact details (email) in the hope that when we can all meet up again, we can all make the effort to do so and not simply put it off until another time. Also hoping it'll be a way of being able to check in with a few people I only seem to exchange a chirstmas card with


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2020)

Starting to buy concert tickets again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Starting to buy concert tickets again. 

Click to expand...

Is that not still a risk? How far in advance and more importantly who?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2020)

IanM said:



*4 day weekends!* 

If you remember the "retirement thread" I started a few months back.... I have just had confirmation that I can go "part-time" after Xmas.  So will be working Wed-Fri but can still do the odd extra day where work requires it.  That's the first stage of the plan before a complete stop during next year...unless I start enjoying it again and agree to stay to end of Programme in March 2023.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it! My mother dropped to 3 day weeks couple years ago .. now she has extra day off every 2 weeks ..

However she is the type of person who gets so bored so can't keep her away from the kids which is much useful for childcare costs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

IanM said:



*4 day weekends!*

If you remember the "retirement thread" I started a few months back.... I have just had confirmation that I can go "part-time" after Xmas.  So will be working Wed-Fri but can still do the odd extra day where work requires it.  That's the first stage of the plan before a complete stop during next year...unless I start enjoying it again and agree to stay to end of Programme in March 2023.
		
Click to expand...

I do like the sound of that.  Will mention to my Mrs


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Starting to buy concert tickets again. 

Click to expand...

Who for?
I bought a couple back in September for Pearl Jam and The Pixies in Hyde Park next year. It's the wife's Xmas present as she's a huge Pixies fan but secretly they are for me as well 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Who for?
I bought a couple back in September for Pearl Jam and The Pixies in Hyde Park next year. It's the wife's Xmas present as she's a huge Pixies fan but secretly they are for me as well 😁
		
Click to expand...

Bryan Adams in July, caring for an elderly member of the forum , and signed up for Beth Hart alerts once they go on sale in November.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do like the sound of that.  Will mention to my Mrs 

Click to expand...

Hugh, you and your misses will need to ease gently into early retirement.  I adjusted to it like a duck to water, for donkeys years I was employed by the local authority . Only joking of course


----------



## bobmac (Dec 11, 2020)

IanM said:



*4 day weekends!*

If you remember the "retirement thread" I started a few months back.... I have just had confirmation that I can go "part-time" after Xmas.  So will be working Wed-Fri but* can still do the odd extra day where work requires it.*  That's the first stage of the plan before a complete stop during next year...unless I start enjoying it again and agree to stay to end of Programme in March 2023.
		
Click to expand...

I had a part time job a few years ago, 3 days a week. After 2 weeks I was doing 5-6 days, covering for other people.
Be careful


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2020)

My dear old mum's 56 reg Ford Fusion that I inherited has been sounding and feeling dreadful of late.  Thinking it was going to cost more to sort out than it is worth, I had it given the once over today - it's MOT being due.  Comes back £300 tops including the MOT.  Result!  Will get it sorted and maybe look to a replacement in 6months time and move it on then - keep a few £££s budget in my pocket for the time being.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Hugh, you and your misses will need to ease gently into early retirement.  I adjusted to it like a duck to water, for donkeys years I was employed by the local authority . Only joking of course 

Click to expand...

Indeed - however - remember I had 6 months career break last year...I took to it like your aforementioned duck to water.  And even for the two months we weren't travelling I found it very easy to keep myself amused   And my retirement would not actually be that early...mrs has already retired and is working for the fun of it (OK - she loves the 2days a week job and it helps fund keeping our lad's head above water)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bryan Adams in July, caring for an elderly member of the forum , and signed up for *Beth Hart* alerts once they go on sale in November. 

Click to expand...

Got tickets for both London shows.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2020)

Your pictures of Scotland 4 - 11 December - BBC News

Great selection of Photo's this week.
Especially the Tobermorey sunrise and the Moss Gorilla


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2020)

Not needing to pull a 2nd ball out of my bag during yesterday’s round, first time that’s happened in quite a while


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 13, 2020)

The evenings have started drawing out again !! Hurrah! 

And before anyone says - yes I  know now we're not at the solstice yet. But nonetheless, sunset is starting to happen later - although admittedly, only by seconds  (whereas sunrise is still getting later, and continues to do so past the solstice, and doesn't start getting earlier  until the start of January).


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2020)

Just had my first 100% home made mince pie


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Just had my first 100% home made mince pie
		
Click to expand...

How was it ? And how well do they travel in the post? Hint hint ...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

My Sunday team have reached our first ever cup final with a two nil win in our division cup semi-final in the mud this morning. 

And also, our midfielder who's mum died last week scored a screamer to win. We were all made up for him.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			How was it ? And how well do they travel in the post? Hint hint ...
		
Click to expand...

It was that good that good another 2 have kept the first one company!

They don’t travel well I’m afraid


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My Sunday team have reached our first ever cup final with a two nil win in our division cup semi-final in the mud this morning. 

And also, our midfielder who's mum died last week scored a screamer to win. We were all made up for him.
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome mate, let us know how you get on in the final...although I have a feeling we won't be able to shut you up 
We haven't played any cup games so far this season which is a bit odd.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			That's awesome mate, let us know how you get on in the final...although I have a feeling we won't be able to shut you up 
We haven't played any cup games so far this season which is a bit odd.
		
Click to expand...

He’s got to get into the final 15 players picked first 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			He’s got to get into the final 15 players picked first 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

In Sunday League you're lucky if you ever have 15 players available mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Not needing to pull a 2nd ball out of my bag during yesterday’s round, first time that’s happened in quite a while
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed that experience as well. I even managed to score on every hole yesterday which is something I can't remember doing for so long


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			It was that good that good another 2 have kept the first one company!

*They don’t travel well I’m afraid*

Click to expand...

It sounds as though they are travelling pretty well...........from the plate to your mouth to your stomach.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In Sunday League you're lucky if you ever have 15 players available mate.
		
Click to expand...

Only joking, hope you go on and win it, used to love my football days 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In Sunday League you're lucky if you ever have 15 players available mate.
		
Click to expand...

We were lucky to get 11 some weeks especially if it had been a big night out on Saturday


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I enjoyed that experience as well. I even managed to score on every hole yesterday which is something I can't remember doing for so long
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I didn’t score on every hole, but just the 1 blob and 40 points shows the game is going in the right direction. The blob was down to a sliced tee shot going OOB and then a shank with a 3/4 wedge approach shot.....at least they both happened on the same hole though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Sadly I didn’t score on every hole, but just the 1 blob and 40 points shows the game is going in the right direction. The blob was down to a sliced tee shot going OOB and then a shank with a 3/4 wedge approach shot.....at least they both happened on the same hole though.
		
Click to expand...

Seventeen decent holes then and 40 points in winter never to be sniffed at. I'm with you and feel my game is moving forward. Hopefully we'll get some extended golf and not locked down again or get snowed/waterlogged off


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 14, 2020)

Off to the foodbank with 33 bags of Christmas food donated by our two wee local village primary schools.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2020)

I liked this image


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 16, 2020)

Spending a couple of hours collecting Sea Glass.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Spending a couple of hours collecting Sea Glass.
View attachment 33995
View attachment 33996
View attachment 33997

Click to expand...

They are gorgeous and seriously float my boat. I'd have a rucksack heavily laden for sure! I did do that once on a mountain in Scotland (beautiful white quartz) which I later found out was (I think) illegal - oopsie!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			They are gorgeous and seriously float my boat. I'd have a rucksack heavily laden for sure! I did do that once on a mountain in Scotland (beautiful white quartz) which I later found out was (I think) illegal - oopsie!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve lived here 15yrs and never knew until 2 weeks ago that it is (apparently) one of the best spots in the World for collecting it and there’s no restriction.
We had a bottle factory here from mid 1800’s to 1920’s at it’s height producing 20,000 bottles per day, all the waste was tipped in to the sea.

Predominatly get white or green glass, but literally all colours can be found, plus the Milk Glass which was used for ceramics etc.

I’m getting it for a friend in Scotland who is an Artist and wants to use it.🤷‍♂️


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 16, 2020)

The retirement send off SM got from her colleagues yesterday and all the good wishes in her card after 42 years as a nurse , carrying on Covid vaccinating though  so full retirement plans on hold.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2020)

Just an update on yesterday’s Sea Glass, upon reading up I discovered Uranium was used in the manafacture of some types of glass to add colour.

Ordered a UV light, which arrived today, to check what I’d collected.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just an update on yesterday’s Sea Glass, upon reading up I discovered Uranium was used in the manafacture of some types of glass to add colour.

Ordered a UV light, which arrived today, to check what I’d collected.
View attachment 34014

View attachment 34013

Click to expand...

Start worrying when you see the green stuff without a UV light.......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Start worrying when you see the green stuff without a UV light.......
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! Used in such small amounts it’s harmless. Apparently


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just an update on yesterday’s Sea Glass, upon reading up I discovered Uranium was used in the manafacture of some types of glass to add colour.

Ordered a UV light, which arrived today, to check what I’d collected.
View attachment 34014

View attachment 34013

Click to expand...

I've gone off them now!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2020)

On Croy beach, in front of Culzean Castle there is a fair bit of blue white pottery fragments.
My wife and I used to collect some and made a beautiful collage display.

Seemingly a few centuries ago a boat went down that was loaded with the 'unbroken' pottery.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2020)

Seeing one of our patients, a lovely lady aged 74 finally get moved to a respiratory ward after 74 days on the unit. There were several times when it looked bleak but a strong and indomitable fighter. Got to know the family really well over that time and the daughter was crying with joy walking alongside the bed. Hopefully she'll get better and better and get out of hospital soon


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2020)

My Mum and Dad getting the COVID vaccine tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 17, 2020)

Piece said:



			My Mum and Dad getting the COVID vaccine tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

My Mother had the vaccine on Monday, don't why my Dad didn't get done at the same time since he's 85.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Our Simulator lounge is now complete,
Update, that's us booked in for our 15 minute Simulator induction on Monday, looking forward to being induced


----------



## Wilson (Dec 18, 2020)

Last day of work today...until I go back on Jan 4th, but at least a decent break coming up.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Last day of work today...until I go back on Jan 4th, but at least a decent break coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Last day of work for me too.. back on Jan 6th. 

Unfortunately I have about two day's worth of work to do still.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Having this on my door step to go running along.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2020)

Won a crazy game of football 8-6 against 3rd in the league this morning so we are now 6 points clear, first game back in January is against 2nd place so we can take a huge stride in winning the league (Covid permitting) if we win that one.
Rushed home, managed to squeeze in 14 holes with some mates before bad light stopped play. 
Now home and drinking wine, what a cracking day


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Won a crazy game of football 8-6 against 3rd in the league this morning so we are now 6 points clear, first game back in January is against 2nd place so we can take a huge stride in winning the league (Covid permitting) if we win that one.
Rushed home, managed to squeeze in 14 holes with some mates before bad light stopped play.
Now home and drinking wine, what a cracking day 

Click to expand...

Congrats on making the most of it before it's back to prison rules tomorrow.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 21, 2020)

We went to pick our new puppy yesterday. The look on my 8 year olds face as we surprised her and then watching her in a scrum playing with all 6 of them was better than any Christmas present I’ll get this week. Needless to say she fell in love with the cutest/cheekiest one. We pick him up this afternoon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

One for the Labrador lovers;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/disability-55334227


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			We went to pick our new puppy yesterday. The look on my 8 year olds face as we surprised her and then watching her in a scrum playing with all 6 of them was better than any Christmas present I’ll get this week. Needless to say she fell in love with the cutest/cheekiest one. We pick him up this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

What breed did you get?


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			What breed did you get?
		
Click to expand...

He’s a Lurcher, so a bit of a mix.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			He’s a Lurcher, .
		
Click to expand...

So's Dando when he's had a few....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			He’s a Lurcher, so a bit of a mix.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			So's Dando when he's had a few....

Click to expand...

Or on his backswing...


----------



## NearHull (Dec 23, 2020)

Just dropping of my 7 yr old grandson after a bit of bubble childminding.  One his street ‘Gang‘ of six and seven year olds came rushing up shouting “ HE’S BEEN!”.  
They have a ‘den’ in the hedgerows in the street and someone has secretly placed some chocolate coins inside it.

Their excitement was a bit infectious.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2020)

Rupert making a new friend in the park tonight, a Deerhound/Lurcher bitch, they chased each other around having the time of their lives.. made me and her owner smile from ear to ear. hope we see them again soon


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			He’s a Lurcher, so a bit of a mix.
		
Click to expand...

Specsavers for me , at first glance I read   " son of a bitch mix "
 Oops


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert making a new friend in the park tonight, a Deerhound/Lurcher bitch, they chased each other around having the time of their lives.. made me and her owner smile from ear to ear. hope we see them again soon
		
Click to expand...

A few weeks back Daisy met a young whippet. Flipping heck did they run round and round and round. Daisy eventually barking at it to let her catch up - she's incredibly fast for a Lab but...eventually she gave up and her tongue was a bit blue and slightly frothy round the mouth. The whippet - barely a tongue loll and begging for more fun!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a seven year old Grandson who is Austistic, he asked my Daughter if Santa could give him a school speed restriction sign (The ones just before a school that flash and show a 20 mph speed limit when school children are coming or going to school) as he had been a very good boy.  She tried to get him to change his mind as Santa was very busy this year but he didn't want anything else.
We looked on line and found the company that made them and asked if they could help. They said it was a lovely thought and would make one for him.  They delivered it today, it's a full sized one but rather than the normal power supply they converted it to a normal mains supply.   What a lovely gesture that makes me remember what great people there are out there.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2020)

The village flooded last night and the offers of help to those affected certainly warms the heart. Add to that those who can't do some last minute shopping as the roads are closed - wrapping paper offers coming in thick and fast for someone who is stuck (not me)!


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 24, 2020)

Just had a WhatsApp message from my auntie. It starts "OMG...." then followed by the disbelief of all the places that people have tattoos and piercings and what different shapes and sizes we are. Turns out she watched a whole episode of Naked Attraction. My auntie is 95.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2020)

Amazon Prime Video now available on Sky Q box 

No idea when it started but I have not long just ordered a new firestick as well 😂😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 24, 2020)

This story......

https://www.ladbible.com/news/inspi...bWkdZvvf5k8sG4a9wO7W-alPfBnUaEBDpTnjzqo5VtyiU


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 24, 2020)

Watching my little boys face when he got a personal message from Santa and the picture of his bedroom 🙂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 25, 2020)

The Queen's speech - makes me proud to be British.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Queen's speech - makes me proud to be British.
		
Click to expand...

I get so emotional watching it. Just love our Queen so much


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:









Click to expand...

Heard that on the radio today, proper feelgood. Merry Christmas fellow Citizen.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2020)

My 4  Great Grand children, Lexi, Axl, Brogan who are now back in Musselburgh Scotland and Theo who is still in Tenerife .


----------



## bobmac (Dec 26, 2020)

My neighbours who have been so kind over the last few days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2020)

Our nurses in Christmas themed scrubs (passed by infection control)


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

The New York Times newspaper obtained President Donald Trump's tax returns going back more than two decades. According to the documents, how much money overall have his golf courses made or lost since the year 2000?

$316.5 million 😳😁


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			The New York Times newspaper obtained President Donald Trump's tax returns going back more than two decades. According to the documents, how much money overall have his golf courses made or lost since the year 2000?

$316.5 million 😳😁
		
Click to expand...

why does a tax write off gladden your heart?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			why does a tax write off gladden your heart?
		
Click to expand...

it was patronising, how the heck can you lose 300 and odd million and still be trading. Not only that when he is planning his next courses and planning X number of jobs. Don’t the people that give him permission not look at his previous history. It makes me smile.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			it was patronising, how the heck can you lose 300 and odd million and still be trading. Not only that when he is planning his next courses and planning X number of jobs. Don’t the people that give him permission not look at his previous history. It makes me smile.
		
Click to expand...

because the banks keep lending him money and if it fails he writes it off, has been doing it for decades, not sure why it makes you smile but hey if it does 

the interesting bit comes soon when the banks try and call in the loans


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			because the banks keep lending him money and if it fails he writes it off, has been doing it for decades, not sure why it makes you smile but hey if it does 

the interesting bit comes soon when the banks try and call in the loans 

Click to expand...

the smiling bit it probably shakes my head in astonishment.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			because the banks keep lending him money and if it fails he writes it off, has been doing it for decades, not sure why it makes you smile but hey if it does 

the interesting bit comes soon when the banks try and call in the loans 

Click to expand...

The last point is becoming increasingly likely now his 'personal' bankers have either retired or resigned.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The last point is becoming increasingly likely now his 'personal' bankers have either retired or resigned.
		
Click to expand...

theres a lot of very big loans against some of his properties very close to expiry, its a certainty just a case of timing


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 26, 2020)

My Tampa Bay Buccaneers making the playoffs for the first time since 2007.   In the same year as the Tampa Bay Lightning won the Stanley Cup and the Tampa Bays Rays reached the World Series.   Pretty good year for my sports teams.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

The possibility of getting a new dog , I've not had an amicable conversation since my beloved dog Millie died in May


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The possibility of getting a new dog , I've not had an amicable conversation since my beloved dog Millie died in May 

Click to expand...

what are you thinking of getting?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			what are you thinking of getting?
		
Click to expand...

 The wife's choice, probably another one of these pyjama cases


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife's choice, probably another one of these pyjama cases 

Click to expand...

What make is it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			What make is it?
		
Click to expand...

Shih Tzu, It'll be our 3rd, first one Gizzy a boy he lasted 15 years pictured below '
Our 2nd Millie sadly only 13 years. I told the wife the next one will see us away


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 28, 2020)

Mum being invited to get her Covid vaccination (she's 81) ...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2020)

Fortrose tomorrow, first game in weeks and weather looks just about ok 😀


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Fortrose tomorrow, first game in weeks and weather looks just about ok 😀
		
Click to expand...

Your lucky, we have 2 inches of snow


----------



## BrianM (Dec 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Your lucky, we have 2 inches of snow 

Click to expand...

We’ve had snow but it’s disappeared as quick as it’s come, looking forward to a day on the links 😀


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2020)

According to UK government figures, 616,933 people had received their first dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech Covid vaccine by the week ending 20 December.
https://www.theguardian.com/society...e-uptake-high-despite-concerns-over-hesitancy

That's 47,456 vaccinations per day since Dec 8th.
So 9 days after the 20th means an additional 427,107.
Add it all up gives you 1,044,040
Which means the queue in front of me to get the vaccine is now over 1 million people shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2020)

Oxford/AstraZeneca Vaccine being approved.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2020)

bobmac said:



			According to UK government figures, 616,933 people had received their first dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech Covid vaccine by the week ending 20 December.
https://www.theguardian.com/society...e-uptake-high-despite-concerns-over-hesitancy

That's 47,456 vaccinations per day since Dec 8th.
So 9 days after the 20th means an additional 427,107.
Add it all up gives you 1,044,040
Which means the queue in front of me to get the vaccine is now over 1 million people shorter.  

Click to expand...

Were there many vaccinations done over Christmas?


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

Sir Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Sir Lewis Hamilton.
		
Click to expand...

He shouldn’t be a knight yet. He’s still doing the sport. It should be bestowed after retirement. Also they should knight his engineers and the car. They have just as much to do with it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

A tweet that should brighten the mood. Love the look of joy on their face

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344580593204523008


----------



## IainP (Dec 31, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Were there many vaccinations done over Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

Expect it slowed, but apparently over 1 million now.
So @bobmac 's hopes were pretty darn close 👍


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 31, 2020)

IainP said:



			Expect it slowed, but apparently over 1 million now.
So @bobmac 's hopes were pretty darn close 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. 👍

My post was not a moan or criticism, I genuinely didn't know if the vaccination programme had been shut down over the festive period. 

Just need them to get to level 4 (70+) as soon as possible.🤞


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 31, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Were there many vaccinations done over Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

None on Xmas and Boxing day but clinics ran in SM Trust on all other days


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2020)

Alicia Keys backing band, wow 😯
Gospel chops 👌
Not everyone will get that one 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2021)

Minions


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

The KLF releasing 8 songs on itunes, Spotify and Youtube.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			2nd January.
Big sigh of relief that the dreaded time of the calendar is over 😅
		
Click to expand...

I‘m always glad to get through the last three months of the year.
Late October is my wife’s birthday
Mid November is our Wedding Anniversary
Then of course Chistmas.

All above require present ideas for HID and after 50 years of being together, ideas are a bit thin on the ground.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Same here, wedding anniversary in October,  birthday in December and Christmas but then I do have a wonderful daughter who sorts me out every time!


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I‘m always glad to get through the last three months of the year.
Late October is my wife’s birthday
Mid November is our Wedding Anniversary
Then of course Chistmas.

All above require present ideas for HID and after 50 years of being together, ideas are a bit thin on the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Wrap yourself up as a present.

I did it one year and she asked if I had a receipt 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I‘m always glad to get through the last three months of the year.
Late October is my wife’s birthday
Mid November is our Wedding Anniversary
Then of course Chistmas.

All above require present ideas for HID and after 50 years of being together, ideas are a bit thin on the ground.
		
Click to expand...

I made the mistake of getting married three days before the wife's birthday (wedding 21st October, HID's birthday 24th) so that's a big hit and then just paying that off and we get to Christmas. Much easier on the wallet this year as everything was shut so meal out to celebrate or trip away. Trouble is I have HID's 50th to consider this year too


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jools annual Hootenanny, BEST BITS on BBC iPlayer BBC2, some great moments for connoisseurs


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2021)

Christmas is over! Thank fudge for that. It’s the least wonderful time of the year.


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 6, 2021)

I see that there has been over 100,000 views of the "Laughter - the best medicine" thread. Thanks for everyone's contributions, particular shout outs to @Slime, @Dando and @SatchFan amongst many others for the laughs, smiles, groans or whatever other reaction they have elicited, a real mixed bag


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Christmas is over! Thank fudge for that. It’s the least wonderful time of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Grinch - although I begrudgingly think you make a valid point


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I see that there has been over 100,000 views of the "Laughter - the best medicine" thread. Thanks for everyone's contributions, particular shout outs to @Slime, @Dando and @SatchFan amongst many others for the laughs, smiles, groans or whatever other reaction they have elicited, a real mixed bag 

Click to expand...

It’s the little things that make you laugh, well that’s what Mrs d says to me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Grinch - although I begrudgingly think you make a valid point
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that Christmas is my favourite time of the year - it's wonderful - maybe that's simply because I look at Christmas through a different lens


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2021)

Having just successfully completed the naughty boys driving course! (Speed awareness training is, i think, its proper name). So licence is still clear of points as it has been for 30 years or so.  Actually, it was interesting and worth doing.


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Having just successfully completed the naughty boys driving course! (Speed awareness training is, i think, its proper name). So licence is still clear of points as it has been for 30 years or so.  Actually, it was interesting and worth doing.
		
Click to expand...

I did one these a few years ago and the woman running it was real ball breaker - she could kick start 747’s! 
When she said speeding didn’t get you anywhere quicker I did chuckle


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2021)

Hilarious;

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ars-arrested-after-calling-police-by-accident


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hilarious;

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ars-arrested-after-calling-police-by-accident

Click to expand...

🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2021)

Working outside when the temperature is 0ºC ............................................... then having a huge bonfire.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 8, 2021)

Son building a snowman this afternoon. A little bit of a reminder of the things young kids should be doing.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Working outside when the temperature is 0ºC ............................................... then having a huge bonfire.
		
Click to expand...

I love the smell of a bonfire


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Having just successfully completed the naughty boys driving course! (Speed awareness training is, i think, its proper name). So licence is still clear of points as it has been for 30 years or so.  Actually, it was interesting and worth doing.
		
Click to expand...

I had one few years back

Enjoyed it, was useful to brush up

Scary how many didn't know national speed limit on country lanes

I seemed only one who was interested that it was tiff nadel in the videos lol 

Avoid the admiral group for a few years.. you legally don't have to tell Insurance unless they ask and they only ones that do. Increased price for education? Whole idea of course Is to make people better drivers


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Sausage risotto


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I had one few years back

Enjoyed it, was useful to brush up

Scary how many didn't know national speed limit on country lanes
*
I seemed only one who was interested that it was tiff nadel in the videos lol*

Avoid the admiral group for a few years.. you legally don't have to tell Insurance unless they ask and they only ones that do. Increased price for education? Whole idea of course Is to make people better drivers
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I seemed to be the only one who knew the speed limit on the four categories of road we were asked about. And because I gave many correct answers, she kept asking if I'd been on the course before. Cheeky sod. (Had to bite my tongue not to reply that it was pretty basic questions?)

But as I said, was well worth doing - just a shame it had to be done on Zoom  - think it would have been better in "real life" (but hey-ho, needs must ...)


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347850314628665344That smile....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2021)

Getting the morning with the kids. 

Woken at 8am with a cold cup of tea and barely warmed "toast" made by the girls after 
the missus left for work at 7. 

courtesy of a little thing called brexit I've been working 7am til silly o clock everyday so haven't seen anyone at home properly for a week. 

Back in at 2pm today. The only bright side is its for a compnay that seems to give a damn about their staff!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hilarious;

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ars-arrested-after-calling-police-by-accident

Click to expand...

If all crooks were this stupid we wouldn't need the police 😁😁


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Getting the morning with the kids.

Woken at 8am with a cold cup of tea and barely warmed "toast" made by the girls after
the missus left for work at 7.

courtesy of a little thing called brexit I've been working 7am til silly o clock everyday so haven't seen anyone at home properly for a week.

Back in at 2pm today. The only bright side is its for a compnay that seems to give a damn about their staff!
		
Click to expand...

I'm telling @PhilTheFragger as you used the "b" word


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2021)

Imurg said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347850314628665344That smile....

Click to expand...

she's already better than most on here!

if you want to see one for the future take a look at Chiara Noja - she's about 16 or 17 and got to +6.4 by the age of 14! I've seen more fat on a butchers pencil but she makes this stupid game look so simple


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2021)

The owner of various golf courses being banned from all social media 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 9, 2021)

Get buzzin with Bez.....

This is going to be fun when it starts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Get buzzin with Bez.....

This is going to be fun when it starts 

Click to expand...

My kids saw him on Celebrity Gogglebox and I had to explain to them what he did. 'He danced around off his head on stage with a pair of maracas '. They didn't believe me so I told them to look him up on YouTube.  ha ha.

It's going to be worth a watch.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The owner of various golf courses being banned from all social media 😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

"If fascism ever comes to America, it will come in the name of liberalism." - Ronald Reagan 👍👍👍👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 9, 2021)

The remastered Blu-Ray of Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound tour. Includes footage from all the tracks that the originally issued VT missed out like Yet Another Movie. 
Image and audio clarity is superb. 

That's me settled in for the evening to watch the whole lot.


----------



## IainP (Jan 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Get buzzin with Bez.....

This is going to be fun when it starts 

Click to expand...

Was going to post similar- made me smile and haven't seen it yet 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55601215


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 9, 2021)

David Gilmour going in to god mode on the guitar solo in Sorrow on the DSoT Blu-Ray being pumped through 7 speakers


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 9, 2021)

Hayden and Clarke getting booked in injury time to bring up a rather juicy "to be booked" treble. 

Even though Paddy Power settled as loser, they saw sense afterwards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)

The simple joy of a beer from the fridge after work


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			The remastered Blu-Ray of Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound tour. Includes footage from all the tracks that the originally issued VT missed out like Yet Another Movie.
Image and audio clarity is superb.

That's me settled in for the evening to watch the whole lot.
		
Click to expand...

Saw them at Maine Road on that tour.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 9, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Saw them at Maine Road on that tour. 

Click to expand...

Momentary Lapse wasn't the best ovetall album but has a few crackers on it. But the DSoT tour was great. 
I didn't make it as too young at the time but was at the Division Bell tour (P.U.L.S.E) at Earl's Court in Oct '94 for my 17th Birthday. It was unbelievable, to this day the best concert I have been to.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Momentary Lapse wasn't the best ovetall album but has a few crackers on it. But the DSoT tour was great.
I didn't make it as too young at the time but was at the Division Bell tour (P.U.L.S.E) at Earl's Court in Oct '94 for my 17th Birthday. It was unbelievable, to this day the best concert I have been to.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - it was Momentary Lapse - age you know.

As I am a bit older than you, I managed to see an earlier concert too - The Wall at Earls Court - that was something special!

I went to London from Lancashire 3 times in roughly a year and saw Floyd, Yes and Mike Oldfield, and then Genesis a bit later.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 10, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The simple joy of a beer from the fridge after work
		
Click to expand...

Heresy I say!
A good ale should not be drank from the fridge.   🤯

edited to add.  Unless you are talking about alcoholic pop.  😀😀


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2021)

Getting my original Call of Duty and United Offensive games to run on my Windows 10 laptop.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Sitting on the sofa with my small son and him sidling over to have a cuddle .. My brother said enjoy it whilst it lasts as they become aloof after a certain age. 
Never planned to be a dad but I don’t regret 5 minutes of it , even when I was dodging wee and Pooh.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 10, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Having just successfully completed the naughty boys driving course! (Speed awareness training is, i think, its proper name). So licence is still clear of points as it has been for 30 years or so.  Actually, it was interesting and worth doing.
		
Click to expand...

Did mine on my 70th birthday. One question was "when might you drive below the speed limit". I was tempted to say "When I've had too much to drink" but thought better of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Momentary Lapse wasn't the best ovetall album but has a few crackers on it. But the DSoT tour was great.
I didn't make it as too young at the time but was at the Division Bell tour (P.U.L.S.E) at Earl's Court in Oct '94 for my 17th Birthday. It was unbelievable, to this day the best concert I have been to.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Earls Court too (and had great seats) and definitely my best concert as well


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2021)

The magic of 'The Cup'...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Liver and bacon, onion gravy, mash and brussels followed by homemade apple pie (apples from behind the 6th green at the club) and custard. Suitable fed!!!! Mood much improved


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

I bought some new trainers this week, for running. First run with them on today, and I smashed my personal best, set nearly 5 years ago, by nearly a whole minute! 25:49 when my previous best was 26:39 from a Parkrun in 2016. I'm still feeling pretty unfit from Christmas and not being able to play any football since last year, so I was really confused at getting such a good time to be honest - I was even wondering if Strava or my phone's GPS cocked up! Or the new trainers are flipping amazing. But I can't prove that anything's wrong with the phone so I'll have to take it! Absolutely mad that I beat it by that much, I can't get my head around it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liver and bacon, onion gravy, mash and brussels followed by homemade apple pie (apples from behind the 6th green at the club) and custard. Suitable fed!!!! Mood much improved
		
Click to expand...

Liver in a nice, rich gravy is vastly underrated. I think I’ll have to pick some up on my next shop.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I bought some new trainers this week, for running. First run with them on today, and I smashed my personal best, set nearly 5 years ago, by nearly a whole minute! 25:49 when my previous best was 26:39 from a Parkrun in 2016. I'm still feeling pretty unfit from Christmas and not being able to play any football since last year, so I was really confused at getting such a good time to be honest - I was even wondering if Strava or my phone's GPS cocked up! Or the new trainers are flipping amazing. But I can't prove that anything's wrong with the phone so I'll have to take it! Absolutely mad that I beat it by that much, I can't get my head around it. 

Click to expand...

Very decent time that, lad. My best is around the same which I did on a park run on a freezing cold New Years Day about two years ago now when I felt at peak fitness for the first time in about twenty years. If you feel there’s more in the tank, fair play to you!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I bought some new trainers this week, for running. First run with them on today, and I smashed my personal best, set nearly 5 years ago, by nearly a whole minute! 25:49 when my previous best was 26:39 from a Parkrun in 2016. I'm still feeling pretty unfit from Christmas and not being able to play any football since last year, so I was really confused at getting such a good time to be honest - I was even wondering if Strava or my phone's GPS cocked up! Or the new trainers are flipping amazing. But I can't prove that anything's wrong with the phone so I'll have to take it! Absolutely mad that I beat it by that much, I can't get my head around it. 

Click to expand...

It could be that with so much doubt about yourself in your head you actually ran a lot more relaxed.

Sometimes the stress and anxiety in your head can actually lead to your body reacting.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			It could be that with so much doubt about yourself in your head you actually ran a lot more relaxed.

Sometimes the stress and anxiety in your head can actually lead to your body reacting.
		
Click to expand...

My previous 5k to that was over 28 mins! Although that was on Dec 27th... The only thing I consciously changed was from looking at some of my other runs I noticed I start slow, and my first km is often the second slowest (after the last km). So I tried to make sure I started at a better pace. I guess it did the trick!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My previous 5k to that was over 28 mins! Although that was on Dec 27th... The only thing I consciously changed was from looking at some of my other runs I noticed I start slow, and my first km is often the second slowest (after the last km). So I tried to make sure I started at a better pace. I guess it did the trick!
		
Click to expand...

It was good news whatever you did, take the positives, you maybe fitter than you thought.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought some golf shorts that arrived today. I bought my regular size, I've been the same waist size for 20 years or so, but was conscious that lockdown and Christmas has added a bit of timber. Thank you Puma, they fit 😆🥳.

It's the little victories right now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

My eldests best friend , her mum is pregnent .. lovely news

Also will be close in age to the twins so can see big outings in the future all together


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some golf shorts that arrived today. I bought my regular size, I've been the same waist size for 20 years or so, but was conscious that lockdown and Christmas has added a bit of timber. Thank you Puma, they fit 😆🥳.

It's the little victories right now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you reminded me of this.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2021)

Most of the big supermarkets have now moved to non mask, no shop. Just need Aldi and Lidl to follow suit now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Most of the big supermarkets have now moved to non mask, no shop. Just need Aldi and Lidl to follow suit now.
		
Click to expand...

Should have been from day 1 of masks

Anti maskers could then pick mask or no food


I wear one to pick up my Tesco click and collect


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 12, 2021)

Phoning VirginMedia to have a gripe about my bill - that they were going to be putting up again. Came away with an enhanced package, with BT Sport added in, all for less than I'm currently paying. And it only took 25mins to get the call answered in the first place. I generally hate their customer service,  but occasionally one can get a result!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

We have a lady crowdfunding to provide takeaways for ICU (and rippling out to ED and other departments). First 20 Domino pizzas arrived at lunchtime. Happy days. Another delivery on Friday and now working on other options to spend the 6K plus already raised over and above pizza. Some great comments on the FB page and it has made a big difference to morale today. Much needed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a lady crowdfunding to provide takeaways for ICU (and rippling out to ED and other departments). First 20 Domino pizzas arrived at lunchtime. Happy days. Another delivery on Friday and now working on other options to spend the 6K plus already raised over and above pizza. Some great comments on the FB page and it has made a big difference to morale today. Much needed
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer, this isn’t aimed at you, maybe @Ethan can answer.

First off, I think what the lady is doing is fantastic, but what about the risk of Covid been transferred to the ICU from the Dominoes?

As far as I’m aware the advice/information initially given out on how long the virus can live on different surfaces hasn’t changed, how can you or anybody guarantee nothing is being brought in to the hospital from the Dominoes chain.

We still wash every bit of food/mail/deliveries that come to the house, maybe we are over cautious, but I am confused how take-aways are deemed to be safe etc, more the packaging than the food. What has changed since the initial lockdown and the precautions we were taking?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Homer, this isn’t aimed at you, maybe @Ethan can answer.

First off, I think what the lady is doing is fantastic, but what about the risk of Covid been transferred to the ICU from the Dominoes?

As far as I’m aware the advice/information initially given out on how long the virus can live on different surfaces hasn’t changed, how can you or anybody guarantee nothing is being brought in to the hospital from the Dominoes chain.

We still wash every bit of food/mail/deliveries that come to the house, maybe we are over cautious, but I am confused how take-aways are deemed to be safe etc, more the packaging than the food. What has changed since the initial lockdown and the precautions we were taking?
		
Click to expand...

You make a valid point. We took a trolley we use for our cold zone (and wiped and cleaned as we would if it went to a bedspace). The delivery driver met us in the car park and left the pizzas on a bench and then retreated. Social distance was observed at all times. We sanitised our hands before picking the pizza boxes up and putting on the trolley. We took it to the cold zone kitchen (non-covid) washed our hands and sorted between the two toppings. Two of us then masked and put PPE on to take them to the hot kitchens and left the others in the cold zone. Out of PPE, hands cleaned 

Of course we can't guarantee if the driver was Covid free, or how well the store are doing in terms of Covid protocols but we have run this past the Matron and our infection control and they seem to think the risk at this time is minimal enough to agree to it. We'll see how this plays out in the next few weeks and whether we can carry on minimising the risk and whether infection control continue to permit it

On a separate note, many other areas are getting goodies sent in by patient families and former patients and most are going straight into rest areas (no quarantining) so it is happening across the trust. I know other local hospitals that are having similar gifts and food deliveries. Whether its right or not I'll leave to Ethan and others to discuss but we're definitely grateful for any small wins in these difficult times


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Homer, this isn’t aimed at you, maybe @Ethan can answer.

First off, I think what the lady is doing is fantastic, but what about the risk of Covid been transferred to the ICU from the Dominoes?

As far as I’m aware the advice/information initially given out on how long the virus can live on different surfaces hasn’t changed, how can you or anybody guarantee nothing is being brought in to the hospital from the Dominoes chain.

We still wash every bit of food/mail/deliveries that come to the house, maybe we are over cautious, but I am confused how take-aways are deemed to be safe etc, more the packaging than the food. What has changed since the initial lockdown and the precautions we were taking?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is a most valid point. What comes into this house is wiped and then hands washed thoroughly. The risk might not be as major as other methods of transmission but it is a known way for viruses. I don't see this one being any different.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Homer, this isn’t aimed at you, maybe @Ethan can answer.

First off, I think what the lady is doing is fantastic, but what about the risk of Covid been transferred to the ICU from the Dominoes?

As far as I’m aware the advice/information initially given out on how long the virus can live on different surfaces hasn’t changed, how can you or anybody guarantee nothing is being brought in to the hospital from the Dominoes chain.

We still wash every bit of food/mail/deliveries that come to the house, maybe we are over cautious, but I am confused how take-aways are deemed to be safe etc, more the packaging than the food. What has changed since the initial lockdown and the precautions we were taking?
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot rests on the extent to which Dominos follow Govt advice on food handling. Paper and card are generally considered pretty low risk but it is probably sensible to wash your hands after eating the pizza before getting on with other stuff. Food itself is not considered to be a significant source of spread. 

I will admit to the odd takeaway, including Dominos and I don't clean down the packaging after I get it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I think a lot rests on the extent to which Dominos follow Govt advice on food handling. Paper and card are generally considered pretty low risk but it is probably sensible to wash your hands after eating the pizza before getting on with other stuff. Food itself is not considered to be a significant source of spread.

I will admit to the odd takeaway, including Dominos and I don't clean down the packaging after I get it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, initially during lockdown 1 everything was closed, it seems, imo, as if the risk from Takeaway locations is now defunct as that is the go to answer for all business’s that can offer it, but I’d not seen the scientific advice change, even though as you say the risk is small, it does bother me though that we rely on the business’s strictly following the Govt advice.
We only get to see front of shop.🤷‍♂️


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 13, 2021)

Just seen Cor Hutton interviewed on Lorraine. Double hand transplant - blown away by the amazing results...can't believe how great they look and how such surgeries have moved on.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Praise for my usual chinese takeaway for their set up that I used at the weekend. No Just Eat orders, telephone only so they can control numbers. They have a 2 door entrance way with a porch inbetween so you call on arrival, your order is put in the porch, you are then allowed to enter the porch, check your order with the person on the other side of a door to answer queries. You then take your order and leave. At no time are 2 people in the same room and there are wipes in the porch should you wish to wipe down the bag etc.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2021)

Paypal finding in my favour after I started a case against American Golf, refund on its way 
Last time I ever use AG, shocking customer service, a brick wall would have given a more civil response.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just seen Cor Hutton interviewed on Lorraine. Double hand transplant - blown away by the amazing results...can't believe how great they look and how such surgeries have moved on.
		
Click to expand...

There are some wonderfully clever people out there. 
Not recognised and appreciated enough. Amazes me how we faun about over the wrong ones.😀


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2021)

The return of the NHL -   seeing the Tampa Bay Lightning hoist their championship banner - and then kick seven bags of fertilizer out of the Chicago Blackhawks in their first game.  Perfect morning watching it as-live.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2021)

Today - got my weight back down to my pre-Christmas level...

Onwards and upwards (downwards?) to 13st by the end of the month.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2021)

My mum is booked in for her vaccine on Sunday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Paypal finding in my favour after I started a case against American Golf, refund on its way 
Last time I ever use AG, shocking customer service, a brick wall would have given a more civil response.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news.


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			My mum is booked in for her vaccine on Sunday.  

Click to expand...

My mums got hers on Saturday as well


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 14, 2021)

After the family computer crashing last week it’s back up and running.  Mainly thanks to a forum member who pointed me in the right direction. 🙏


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Alex Scott on sky 😍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

Just loving my daft but generous sister back home in Arran 

For Christmas she sent me a 1000 piece jigsaw - Map of the Kingdome of Scotland 1610.  I told her it was looking to be really difficult. It is...

Then through the post couple of days ago I get the book (of the jigsaw) _*Scotland: Mapping the Nation.*_  What a fabulous book.  A history of the mapping of Scotland from Ptolemy to the present day.

A fascinating look into the past - but also weird seeing place names we know so well on a 1610 map and so that were in use way back then.  Somehow I sometimes miss or forget the obvious - that place names can go a long way back in history and so for instance where I am from - the Eastwood area of Renfrewshire - the locals would have talked of _Eastwood _in 1610 (though it is spelled in the old way - _Eftwood _)


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My previous 5k to that was over 28 mins! Although that was on Dec 27th... The only thing I consciously changed was from looking at some of my other runs I noticed I start slow, and my first km is often the second slowest (after the last km). So I tried to make sure I started at a better pace. I guess it did the trick!
		
Click to expand...

Great work!! What trainers did you buy out of interest??

I have had 5 and 10k PB's recently!! I am loving lockdown for training!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Great work!! What trainers did you buy out of interest??

I have had 5 and 10k PB's recently!! I am loving lockdown for training!
		
Click to expand...

They are Brooks Revel 3. I wasn't familiar with the brand but my mate who's into running recommended them. They were 30-something % off on Pro Direct Running.

I just ran another 5k, and managed 26:25, so not as quick but that's still my _second_ quickest ever, so it was no fluke - they really are good trainers.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2021)

The latest advert for Anchor butter with the theme tune from Desmonds. Marvellous!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2021)

Convincing myself to go out for a run this morning in the snow. I started Couch to 5k on 5th Jan and decided that I would run 6 days a week with Sunday as a rest day. I'm not following it strictly and am repeating the runs from each week until they are comfortable and I feel ready to move on to the next week. In the past I would have found an excuse not to go out this morning but pleased with myself that I went out despite the weather.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's good news.
		
Click to expand...

Read your blog the other day about you playing golf with your father.

Extremely well written and very touching and I should like to thank you for your input Martin.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 17, 2021)

Booked a holiday for October, surely we will be back to normality by then 😬😬


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Some more nice Sea Glass as I walked along the beach today instead of the prom.


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2021)

My mum getting her vaccine this afternoon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Some more nice Sea Glass as I walked along the beach today instead of the prom.
View attachment 34536
View attachment 34537
View attachment 34539

Click to expand...

Are they radioactive?!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Are they radioactive?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and No, such a tiny amount it is completely harmless, it was common practice to use it to colour the glass pre WW2 and then the Uranium was needed for other things.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Read your blog the other day about you playing golf with your father.

Extremely well written and very touching and I should like to thank you for your input Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I appreciate it


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They are Brooks Revel 3. I wasn't familiar with the brand but my mate who's into running recommended them. They were 30-something % off on Pro Direct Running.

I just ran another 5k, and managed 26:25, so not as quick but that's still my _second_ quickest ever, so it was no fluke - they really are good trainers.
		
Click to expand...

I had brooks adrenaline before, they were good! Then the next year they changed them and were awful. Went to adidas and now on Saucony.

I get fitted once and pay full price, then I buy the same shoe probably twice before getting another fitting. Am on my 3rd pair of the same saucony now, so am off to the shop when they re-open! I fancy trying Nike, On, NB and the new saucony.. But I go in blind basically and buy what feels the best.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I had brooks adrenaline before, they were good! Then the next year they changed them and were awful. Went to adidas and now on Saucony.

I get fitted once and pay full price, then I buy the same shoe probably twice before getting another fitting. Am on my 3rd pair of the same saucony now, so am off to the shop when they re-open! I fancy trying Nike, On, NB and the new saucony.. But I go in blind basically and buy what feels the best.
		
Click to expand...

I don't consider myself 'into' running enough to spend loads on it. I play a bit of tennis and badminton too (when we were allowed!) so I need a good all purpose trainer, and these seem to be a good fit for that. Usually I would go to a shop and try some on at least, but my previous trainers had practically fallen apart and with shops mostly shut I had to just wing it and order these online in a 10 - luckily they fit really well. I usually get away with a 10 in most footwear and if not just post it back and ask for a half-size either way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I had brooks adrenaline before, they were good! Then the next year they changed them and were awful. Went to adidas and now on Saucony.

I get fitted once and pay full price, then I buy the same shoe probably twice before getting another fitting. Am on my 3rd pair of the same saucony now, so am off to the shop when they re-open! I fancy trying Nike, On, NB and the new saucony.. But I go in blind basically and buy what feels the best.
		
Click to expand...

When you do go, and if the shop stocks them, have a look at the Under Armour range, they are producing some quality footwear.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			When you do go, and if the shop stocks them, have a look at the Under Armour range, they are producing some quality footwear.
		
Click to expand...

Not a brand I associate with proper running shoes, have them in the casual wear category in my head. Will have a look though if they stock them!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 18, 2021)

Hearing the news this morning that those 70 & over will from today, start getting  their invitation to have a vaccination. Then hearing that Mrs B's best friend (who's 73) got a text today inviting her to book her jab and has got a slot for tomorrow. To me, seems to indicate things are progressing quite well on that front ...


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

plugging a USB in the correct way, first time


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			plugging a USB in the correct way, first time
		
Click to expand...

Normally takes me 3 attempts...


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Normally takes me 3 attempts...

Click to expand...

The 2nd attempt is the one where you think you’ve turned it round 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2021)

Finding £10 in an old coat I was going to take to the recycling


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			plugging a USB in the correct way, first time
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly the way you unplug it is more important


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

email from my dental insurance telling me I'm getting an amazon e-voucher as compensation for loss of access to dentists.  

I await - but I am not holding my breath in expectation of much more than a few quid.  I didn't ask but obviously plenty have - and so...but a bit like finding a tenner in a jacket not worn for a while.


----------



## andycap (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			email from my dental insurance telling me I'm getting an amazon e-voucher as compensation for loss of access to dentists. 

I await - but I am not holding my breath in expectation of much more than a few quid.  I didn't ask but obviously plenty have - and so...but a bit like finding a tenner in a jacket not worn for a while.  

Click to expand...

My wife had the same recently , she got a voucher for £35 i think


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			email from my dental insurance telling me I'm getting an amazon e-voucher as compensation* for loss of access to dentists. *

I await - but I am not holding my breath in expectation of much more than a few quid.  I didn't ask but obviously plenty have - and so...but a bit like finding a tenner in a jacket not worn for a while.  

Click to expand...

Not sure I get this?  I've been 3 times since October (plus a visit to the hygenist) and have another appointment next week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Pizza delivery - individual versions this time. Much appreciated and made a big difference to staff today as the numbers keep on rising and we see no sign of an end in sight


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2021)

My stepdad, who's in his 80's, getting his first vaccine jab today. Just need to wait for my mum to get her's and we might actually be able to go and visit and actually go in her house in a couple of months time rather than standing in the garden.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My stepdad, who's in his 80's, getting his first vaccine jab today. Just need to wait for my mum to get her's and we might actually be able to go and visit and actually go in her house in a couple of months time rather than standing in the garden.
		
Click to expand...


FIL has had both of his, MIL gets hers tomorrow and just heard my Dad has his on Friday. Just his wife to go then all of our parents will have been vaxxed


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2021)

whatsapping your 2 of your colleagues while on a big team zoom call and trying to make them laugh.

I am so childish


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Watching Marine1 taking off from the White House lawn.  What a superb helicopter - and great colour scheme.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

andycap said:



			My wife had the same recently , she got a voucher for £35 i think
		
Click to expand...

Hey - not a lot - but certainly that'd be a bit more than I am expecting...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure I get this?  I've been 3 times since October (plus a visit to the hygenist) and have another appointment next week.
		
Click to expand...

There was a period that you couldn't - I think it's for that period.  Whatever it is - I'm not complaining.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 20, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Hearing the news this morning that those 70 & over will from today, start getting  their invitation to have a vaccination. Then hearing that Mrs B's best friend (who's 73) got a text today inviting her to book her jab and has got a slot for tomorrow. To me, seems to indicate things are progressing quite well on that front ...
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but there are one or two strange anomalies. Today, my SIL has received a text giving her a slot for tomorrow .
Good.  However, her husband who is receiving regular prostate cancer treatment, and is older than her, has heard nothing!🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2021)

In-laws vaccinated but told to continue to shield which makes sense. Just need HID jabbed now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2021)

I hope this is true; apparently Nigella Lawson's recipe of the day was Bitter Orange Tart.  

Made me smile even if not true so gladdened the heart anyway.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I hope this is true; apparently Nigella Lawson's recipe of the day was Bitter Orange Tart.  

Made me smile even if not true so gladdened the heart anyway.
		
Click to expand...

'tis true!! 

https://www.nigella.com/recipes


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2021)

Watching this morning all the happy tv news reporters from across the pond, very refreshing and optimistic.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Watching this morning all the happy tv news reporters from across the pond, very refreshing and optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

I spent some of yesterday on calls with my colleagues on both the east and west coast through parts of the inauguration and the general lift in mood was joyous. 

Politics though. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

andycap said:



			My wife had the same recently , she got a voucher for £35 i think
		
Click to expand...

Well - I've received a £50 Amazon voucher from my Dental Insurance.  I'm not complaining.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Broadband contract running out. Phoned up Plusnet ready to give it all the 'reduce the cost or we're leaving' spiel. But it turns out simply phoning them was all it took to reduce our price by £7 a month when it renews next month. Fair enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2021)

My parents volunteering to help out at their local vaccine centre 👏👏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

The gifts and messages of encouragement from the local community not just to ICU but across the trust


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2021)

Salty chips rammed between two slices of bread and thick butter.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2021)

Virgin TV bundle, Sky& BT Sport contract costing £100 pm just ran out so approached Sky & got same for £70.
They informed Virgin re me moving & next day Virgin came back with a £50 deal fo 18 months. Not before time as I've been with them for 26 years.


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2021)

the advances that have been made in the treatment of RTA victims. i have just sat and watched the Air Ambulance paramedics open someone's chest in the middle of the road outside my house.

I knew they could perform such surgeries as I was their insurance broker for 10 years but to see it being done is mind blowing


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 22, 2021)

Walking past a lady and her young son this afternoon

The boy " Look mummy I can see the moon"

Mum " if you can see the moon you should be in bed"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

Local crowd funder has hit over £7K to provide meals for ICU. We're on pizza but the London Brasserie looking to provide individual salad portions too. They are a very good place to eat so excited about this and talking to them next week about this. While I am having a bad time personally, the generosity of the public for all areas of the trust is staggering


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Hannah Cannon; take a bow madam. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-55764470


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			the advances that have been made in the treatment of RTA victims. i have just sat and watched the Air Ambulance paramedics open someone's chest in the middle of the road outside my house.

I knew they could perform such surgeries as I was their insurance broker for 10 years but to see it being done is mind blowing
		
Click to expand...

Add to that the helicopter pilots James; some of the places I've seen them drop medical crews beggar belief.  Even got me a complaint once...


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to that the helicopter pilots James; some of the places I've seen them drop medical crews beggar belief.  Even got me a complaint once... 

Click to expand...

Definitely mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

Today was the first time the daughter really got to play in the snow in her life 

Lots of fun and we made a great snowman


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Today was the first time the daughter really got to play in the snow in her life

Lots of fun and we made a great snowman
		
Click to expand...


Pretty sure we must be the only place that didnt get a single flake of snow


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure we must be the only place that didnt get a single flake of snow
		
Click to expand...

I never had any at the beach hut 😡


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			I never had any at the beach hut 😡
		
Click to expand...


snow was about 5 miles in land from here on all accounts, we just got more rain lol


----------



## DRW (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2021)

Just found out my personal income tax is in credit, so due a rebate, not a bill!!   NEW DRIVER!!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just found out my personal income tax is in credit, so due a rebate, not a bill!!   NEW DRIVER!!  

Click to expand...

How did you find out, e-mail or letter?


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2021)

I emailed the accountant to say I usually get a note telling me to pay my personal-owings by end January, so where is it?    They emailed back saying nothing to pay as I was in credit.  So I said "super, how do I get the refund?" 

Since the original post, they replied saying, just let them know and they will sort it, BUT, can they point out that the payment I will need to make in July is roughly the same as what I am owed.   

So, I wonder how I overpaid as much as I have last year?

AND, now a dilemma as to whether I should just leave well alone and that's my personal tax paid till January 2022!   Or support the ailing economy with a windfall to spend now and pay it back in July!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			I emailed the accountant to say I usually get a note telling me to pay my personal-owings by end January, so where is it?    They emailed back saying nothing to pay as I was in credit.  So I said "super, how do I get the refund?"

Since the original post, they replied saying, just let them know and they will sort it, BUT, can they point out that the payment I will need to make in July is roughly the same as what I am owed.   

So, I wonder how I overpaid as much as I have last year?

AND, now a dilemma as to whether I should just leave well alone and that's my personal tax paid till January 2022!   Or support the ailing economy with a windfall to spend now and pay it back in July!
		
Click to expand...

Buy the driver!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 27, 2021)

After two rounds of IVF and one miscarriage, my son turned 4 today and is amazing.

And we're having another in May


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2021/jan/28/man-arrested-over-abusive-comments-to-staff-in-covid-hospital-ward


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2021)

Absolutely smashing my 10k PB last night (with a 5k pb and fastest mile in there) I am loving the structure I can have in my life due to lockdowns!!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Managed to get my order in for a pair of the limited release Foo Fighters 25th Anniversary Vans.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 29, 2021)

For the first time ever this year I earn the money to treat my dad properly on his birthday (7th Feb) - I was planning to book a weekend golf trip but with no open date on golf, instead ive brought him this (attached)

It may seem a weird one to some - but after years of my dad always doing so much for me, its great to be able to splash out on him as he really deserves it! The mans just great. 

Matches his brand new GPS Powakaddy he had for xmas, I know hes going to absolutely love it and cant wait to give it to him!  

More gladdening still - without COVID ever happening, me and my dad might not be as close as we are right now. We both took up golf this year and I'm so thankful we did, its great spending so much time with him every week (when were allowed to play).


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Today was the first time the daughter really got to play in the snow in her life

Lots of fun and we made a great snowman
		
Click to expand...

 Great comment.

My daughter is in her mid thirties whilst we have live here she has only been able to make a snowman about 5 times in her life.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 29, 2021)

Two things that brought a smile to my face today (they are sad really because they reflect times each in a different way)

Walking past a pub with a sign still up 'Christmas Roast dinners available everyday"

Two young girls 4-6ish playing in a garden one says to the other

" It's my birthday tomorrow but nobody is going to by me nothing"


----------



## User62651 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just sold a pair of ski boots on the Bay....not like I'm going to need them 

Watching some folks golfing today (allowed up here) cheered me up, not sure why. Feeling the shoulders troubles have relented sufficient to let me swing a club again - the test is swishing a walking pole around when I take the dog out to the beach. Going to find some clubs shortly after a 3 year break which is a lift.

All the snow and ice is gone (at low levels) and it's quite a nice day for it to be fair. Next 5 days looking dry....yay.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Pizza oven. Makes Friday nights really nice


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2021)

Earlier in the week, whilst there was still snow on the ground, we made our way to one of our favourite viewing spots... It allows us to look south, over the Boro', towards an eerily inactive Heathrow... The best bit of the view is that it is high enough to look down on the red kites strutting their 'stuff'... These magnificent creatures looking even better with the white backdrop of snow... Contents of the hip flask also helping with it being a delightful walk... Though that may have contributed to ending up on my backside on more than one occasion...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fatbiking in the snow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Duck, the surfing duck...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-australia-55836596


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Twitter.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 1, 2021)

Managed the first cut of the lawn. Remarkably dry although the weather will deteriorate later in the week. Always feel better after first cut as summer is on the way, lighter evenings and much warmer for when I play golf.


Yes there is one comment on there that is not quite right!


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2021)

Finally exchanging contracts on our house sale


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finally exchanging contracts on our house sale 

Click to expand...

Did the wife make the call? 🤣


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Did the wife make the call? 🤣
		
Click to expand...



haha no i found my big boy trousers


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 1, 2021)

Set myself a target of running 100 miles from Xmas Eve to January 31st. Needed 10.2m smashed 10.5 miles yesterday. 

At 15st 13lbs I'm hoping that will gladden the heart eventually.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

It's a long time ago but I am reminded daily by radio ads for misselling claims.  

I very nearly got a job with MI Group Finance services back in the late 1990s.  I had an interview and would have taken the job if offered - loads of money promised - but a buddy of mine at my golf club told me to avoid the sort of work it entailed as it just wasn't me.  

At the time I didn't really know what he meant - but I do now - as the MI Group has been subject of massive insurance product misselling...  Sandy was right - it just wasn't me.  And goodness knows where I'd be, and who I'd be, today if I'd gone down that road.  

It pays to listen to your best mates...I am very grateful.  Sandy has since left us - I do miss him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2021)

After all my good work, last year, disposing of 30+ Kgs and getting my 'numbers' moving in the right direction I now feel able to indulge in an occasional treat... Having recently discovered passionfruit curd I find a dollop [of said treat] stirred into my porridge more than amenable ...


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			After all my good work, last year, disposing of 30+ Kgs and getting my 'numbers' moving in the right direction I now feel able to indulge in an occasional treat... Having recently discovered passionfruit curd I find a dollop [of said treat] stirred into my porridge more than amenable ...
		
Click to expand...

Liquidize a sprout and stir that in.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2021)

Doing a Vegas radio show last night talking about the Super Bowl and they were so impressed, they have offered me a regular spot on the show.
To quote Tom Hanks' friend in Big ….  "Suckers!"


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Liquidize a sprout and stir that in.
		
Click to expand...


Whilst I do like a sprout and I am now a 'veggie' at least three days a week...
I think, on this occasion, I'll pass on your kindly offered suggestion ...


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Doing a Vegas radio show last night talking about the Super Bowl and they were so impressed, they have offered me a regular spot on the show.
To quote Tom Hanks' friend in Big ….  "Suckers!"
		
Click to expand...

Neat


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

It's Thursday and I'm about to finish my final conference call of the day - and for the first time (ever) it's the final meeting of my working week 

And in that context I don't care that it is raining and I can't play golf.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's Thursday and I'm about to finish my final conference call of the day - and for the first time (ever) it's the final meeting of my working week 

And in that context I don't care that it is raining and I can't play golf.
		
Click to expand...

And that's a good feeling. But not as good as when its the last day of working for good!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2021)

Just watching Paul Merton in China and the wonder on the face of two young Tibetan boys as he blew up a balloon and gave them each one.

So cute...hate to think what will happen when they pop though!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2021)

Hosting a forum Zoom call to talk the Super Bowl and all things NFL - great to put some faces to names.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2021)

Handforth Parish Council’s zoom meeting.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 5, 2021)

Remembering the remote has a mute button ... And, for when it becomes a real toil, there is also a selection of other channels... Or, indeed, an off button ...

More seriously... Loving it is blood orange season... Seem even sweeter/better this year...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

@Jensen
Were you walking towards Heworth Golf Club just before 1 today 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2021)

_Toyah & Robert's Sunday (Lockdown) Lunch..._

Little short bursts of brilliant insanity/genius/stupidity/nonsense

Toyay Willcox isn't everyone's cup of tea, but she's exact ages with me and I have 'loved' her ever since she appeared on the scene way back in the day...and Robert Fripp is just genius.


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2021)

This morning I got my first nettle sting of this year .................................. spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2021)

A tough day yesterday. Lost 2 neighbours in the last week and a cousin to Covid yesterday but finished the day with a new g'son. Whilst we rejoice in the new arrival, which we'll hopefully get to see sometime life is a grind.

The new g'son is a massive positive but...


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2021)

Looked at my Sky News app this morning and the first 3 articles were not about Covid! 😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2021)

As she seems to be getting a bit of a pasting on another thread ... 
I'd just like to say Naga is an absolute delight when on my screen of a morning ...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2021)

Wishing Alexa good morning...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2021)

The Mrs arguing with Alexa because she hasn't done what she wanted...gets quite annoyed.
Its quite funny


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Wishing Alexa good morning...
		
Click to expand...

Her jokes are cornier than those on here


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs arguing with Alexa because she hasn't done what she wanted...gets quite annoyed.
Its quite funny
		
Click to expand...

at least mrs m isn’t arguing with you unless of course it’s your fault Alexa is doing as she’s told


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			at least mrs m isn’t arguing with you unless of course it’s your fault Alexa is doing as she’s told
		
Click to expand...

I have a similar relationship with Alexa as I do with the cat.....Strained..


----------



## Jensen (Feb 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



@Jensen
Were you walking towards Heworth Golf Club just before 1 today 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes,with my Bridgestone cap and Stuburt waterproof trousers.
I was just checking that my boat 🚣‍♀️ was still moored up on the Second hole 😄


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Yes,with my Bridgestone cap and Stuburt waterproof trousers.
I was just checking that my boat 🚣‍♀️ was still moored up on the Second hole 😄
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, the Bridgestone cap confirmed it was you, pretty hardcore out in that weather 😅
I'm working at Follingsby industrial estate for a week or two, 20 years up here and I didnt even know it existed, it's massive lol.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, the Bridgestone cap confirmed it was you, pretty hardcore out in that weather 😅
I'm working at Follingsby industrial estate for a week or two, 20 years up here and I didnt even know it existed, it's massive lol.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they’re building a massive Amazon site there, it’s visible on the course.
Even more hardcore today mate, I walked from South Shields to Souter Lighthouse AND back 🌧🌨🌬


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Yeah they’re building a massive Amazon site there, it’s visible on the course.
Even more hardcore today mate, I walked from South Shields to Souter Lighthouse AND back 🌧🌨🌬
		
Click to expand...

The way the weather’s been I’m surprised you couldn’t of swam there and back.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2021)

Jordan Spieth getting his mojo back.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I have a similar relationship with Alexa as I do with the cat.....Strained..
		
Click to expand...

I did not have a clue what Alexa did. Lost me rag with it the other week saying “Google turn off”. No one told me what to say, Missis T spent 2 mins wetting herself watching me say the wrong thing. Yeah hilarious MissisT.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Yeah they’re building a massive Amazon site there, it’s visible on the course.
Even more hardcore today mate, I walked from South Shields to *Souter Lighthouse *AND back 🌧🌨🌬
		
Click to expand...

Called in there on the way home from Marsden Grotto a couple of years ago ( cheers for the heads up MiB). Some good history around there.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2021)

Phil Foden


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2021)

Alisson.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2021)

City liftening my lockdown malaise which hit rock bottom after the rugby yesterday


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2021)

I can't believe I'm going to say this...Roy Keane


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe I'm going to say this...Roy Keane 

Click to expand...

Yup, he's totally box office.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe I'm going to say this...Roy Keane 

Click to expand...

try and dig out the clip of Micah Richards singing in the studio.  😂👍


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2021)

Borderlands 3 - proving that a great proper two-player game still exists when so many are all about single player and online only these days. Me and the wife have been smashing our way through it on the weekends during this lockdown, and it's fantastically addictive. Last night we played it til almost 2am without having a clue what time it was.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

The Super Bowl win


----------



## bobmac (Feb 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe I'm going to say this...Roy Keane 

Click to expand...

I can't believe you said ''liftening''


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I can't believe you said ''liftening'' 

Click to expand...

So I did - where did that come from?!


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 9, 2021)

Amazon Chat-bots - they are so nice


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2021)

Signed up to an app called "Too Good To Go" which aims to reduce food waste. Food outlets sign up to it and you pay £2.95 ish for £8 plus worth of food. No guarantees what you'll get but our local garage has a Greggs and they've signed up. Only a couple of bags a day become available but we've got one reserved for tomorrow so will see what goodies we get! Sounds a good idea and a win, win for retailer and consumer alike...unless we don't like the contents


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2021)

Fresh snow, perfect for fatbiking, out for 2 hours with Rupert, he loves the snow. hardly a soul about... loved to have been out for longer but my feet were freezing again


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2021)

Home made soup on returning from a chilly lockdown stroll... Today it was a chunk of butternut squash cubed and fried in a bit of rapeseed oil until there were some burnt bits... Then added some sliced leek and a good knob of butter heated that through before adding some boiling water and a crumbled veggie oxo cube... Seasoned [currently having a bit of a love affair with himalayan salt and white pepper]... Final addition was a knob end of parmigiano found lurking in the fridge... Simmer thoroughly before zapping with stick blender and serve...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2021)

Just had my Pfizer Jab!


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Had mine yesterday, apart from a tender arm this morning all is fine.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Just had my Pfizer Jab!
		
Click to expand...

Had mine 3 weeks ago, so should be at maximum immunity now until jab2!

A great feeling of having had it though😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2021)

Loving the way Eurosport are doing their studio interviews at the AO... Using a hologram of whom they are talking to...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Had mine yesterday, apart from a tender arm this morning all is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Same, feels like I have been punched in the arm. Not dissimilar to the feeling after a flu jab sometimes.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Same, feels like I have been punched in the arm. Not dissimilar to the feeling after a flu jab sometimes.
		
Click to expand...


By all accounts jab two ain't so 'friendly'...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			By all accounts jab two ain't so 'friendly'...
		
Click to expand...

Meh, I am sure it's better than having Covid!


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2021)

Matt Hancock having a pop at 'Headline writers'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

The hilarity of chutzpah


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

Reading John Wyndham's _Trouble with Lichen_ (1960) and one of the main characters is a biochemist who reckons that the most important profession in the future will be...biochemist...well...there we go and 60 yrs later here we are.

Well it made me smile - albeit wryly -


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			By all accounts jab two ain't so 'friendly'...
		
Click to expand...

Apparently jab 2 is the one that gives most aches, pains etc but roll on, it cant come quick enough for me


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2021)

Finally exchanging contracts on my new house in Devon.  Completion next Friday.  2-3 weeks of decorating and then bye bye Surrey and hello countryside.
And to put this in some perspective,  after the two years of personal crap I have been through, this makes the Super Bowl win seem like tapping in for a par.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Apparently jab 2 is the one that gives most aches, pains etc but roll on, it cant come quick enough for me
		
Click to expand...


I am still waiting [patiently] for jab one being a mere boychild of 67 ... 

I only know about jab 2 as when my D-in-L had her first jab it was at the same time as the rest of the staff at the medical centre she works... They were advised jab 2 would have to be staggered as its effects might impact on function of centre re sickness/time off...


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I am still waiting [patiently] for jab one being a mere boychild of 67 ...

I only know about jab 2 as when my D-in-L had her first jab it was at the same time as the rest of the staff at the medical centre she works... They were advised jab 2 would have to be staggered as its effects might impact on function of centre re sickness/time off...
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			I am still waiting [patiently] for jab one being a mere boychild of 67 ...

I only know about jab 2 as when my D-in-L had her first jab it was at the same time as the rest of the staff at the medical centre she works... They were advised jab 2 would have to be staggered as its effects might impact on function of centre re sickness/time off...
		
Click to expand...

That's really cheered me up!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2021)

SM had her 2nd jab end of December and had a banging headache for a day, although she suffer from them so might be coincidental .


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Finally exchanging contracts on my new house in Devon.  Completion next Friday.  2-3 weeks of decorating and then bye bye Surrey and hello countryside.
And to put this in some perspective,  after the two years of personal crap I have been through, this makes the Super Bowl win seem like tapping in for a par.   

Click to expand...


Congrats PS glad youre finally sorted

Weve exchanged on our sale but really struggling to find somewhere to rent


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A great feeling of having had it though😁
		
Click to expand...

Phnarr phnarr .....


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



*I am still waiting [patiently] for jab one being a mere boychild of 67 ...*

I only know about jab 2 as when my D-in-L had her first jab it was at the same time as the rest of the staff at the medical centre she works... They were advised jab 2 would have to be staggered as its effects might impact on function of centre re sickness/time off...
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am still waiting [patiently] for my invite...
But, the good news is herself has been invited and duly booked for Monday...
Not to the centre we can walk to but only a relatively short drive away in the south of the borough...


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2021)

A mate of mine just invited me on a golf trip in the Summer. 

Prestwick.    He won the Amateur Championship there in the 80s!  Then off to Troon.  I've thanked him and suggested a stop at Silloth on way up!!


I'm here for a gloat!!   Now. If covid will kindly hop it!!


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2021)

Tomato Ketchup


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			Tomato Ketchup
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Mustchup?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



*Well, I am still waiting [patiently] for my invite...*
But, the good news is herself has been invited and duly booked for Monday...
Not to the centre we can walk to but only a relatively short drive away in the south of the borough...
		
Click to expand...

My patience has paid off and I am now booked in @ same time and place as herself...
Some safe valentine's day jabbing to look forward to ...


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 12, 2021)

Mrs B (in the 65-70 group) got invited on Wednesday and goes for the jab this pm.    I've still got a bit of a wait ...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Mrs B (in the 65-70 group) got invited on Wednesday and goes for the jab this pm.    I've still got a bit of a wait ...
		
Click to expand...

my dad (69) had his jab today!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2021)

My boomerang boy has had a few knocks recently and needed a bit of a cheering up... Amazon deals offering a perfect solution... So I treated him to a Lego Technic Ducati... A cheap[ish] way of cheering him up and my reinstatement as #1 Dad... Would, of course, liked to have afforded the 'real deal' for him but hey ho... 



Bit of a fib at the end there as it worries me poohless when either of my lads are out on two wheels... NOT because of any lack of care/ability on their part but the murderous intent of too many behind a wheel...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

The music on this year's Sky Sports golf coverage.
A few weeks ago I was sat watching and it struck me how a certain section reminds me of Behind Blue Eyes by The Who.
Just now the missus pipes up and says it sounds like that song you used to play in your band, Behind Blue Eyes 😂
Bit of an earworm now 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

For Valentine's Day my Mrs gave me a bar of Terry's Chocolate Orange.  It was my first taste of chocolate since Christmas and it was lovely - though she ate almost half of it...but I am not resentful - it was for given sharing


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 15, 2021)

Consistency.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2021)

Had to go to hospital for blood tests, a new system there in place. I needed two samples for different reasons but one of them required the first two to be thrown away and the third one used, so four lots altogether. A nurse who'd only done this for 4 months was very friendly and chatty and I warned her that I don't give up blood easily. She went for the inner elbow first, a little trickle then stopped decided to go for the back of the hand and finally got just enough for the four sample tubes - just!

Great banter, no hassle and a lovely lady- good the NHS when it works 😁😁


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Had to go to hospital for blood tests, a new system there in place. I needed two samples for different reasons but one of them required the first two to be thrown away and the third one used, so four lots altogether. A nurse who'd only done this for 4 months was very friendly and chatty and I warned her that I don't give up blood easily. She went for the inner elbow first, a little trickle then stopped decided to go for the back of the hand and finally got just enough for the four sample tubes - just!

Great banter, no hassle and a lovely lady- good the NHS when it works 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

That's nearly an armful...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's nearly an armful...

Click to expand...

Is that Matt Hancock or Tony Hancock 😁


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Is that Matt Hancock or Tony Hancock 😁
		
Click to expand...

Both comedi....wait, I can't go there.....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Had to go to hospital for blood tests, a new system there in place. I needed two samples for different reasons but one of them required the first two to be thrown away and the third one used, so four lots altogether. A nurse who'd only done this for 4 months was very friendly and chatty and I warned her that I don't give up blood easily. She went for the inner elbow first, a little trickle then stopped decided to go for the back of the hand and finally got just enough for the four sample tubes - just!

Great banter, no hassle and a lovely lady- good the NHS when it works 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like a horror film than a comedy sketch! 😱


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds more like a horror film than a comedy sketch! 😱
		
Click to expand...

Just wait until j report on the comedy that'll be the eye injection on Sunday 😖😖


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Just wait until j report on the comedy that'll be the eye injection on Sunday 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Are you a man or a voodoo doll? Or pin cushion? 😁


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Are you a man or a voodoo doll? Or pin cushion? 😁
		
Click to expand...

A dart board!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Garmin Connect telling me my VO2 max is 49, Superior, in the top 5% for my age and I have a fitness age of 20. 

Some of us will believe anything.😂😂


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2021)

I now haven't duffed a chip for some weeks!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 16, 2021)

Slime said:



			I now haven't duffed a chip for some weeks!
		
Click to expand...

I said similar to my regular PP at the weekend after yet another weather closure. 
He was complaining and I said "well look on the bright side, you haven't hooked one out of bounds since last year..."

Not amused was he 😁


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2021)

home made sourdough bread. 

i just need some will power to not eat it all


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			home made sourdough bread.

i just need some will power to not eat it all
		
Click to expand...

Just give in, its impossible to resist. Wish I had the time or skill to make my own but I get a fresh loaf from the baker's stall on the market when I do the weekly shop on a Saturday. that will not see it through the weekend.


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Just give in, its impossible to resist. Wish I had the time or skill to make my own but I get a fresh loaf from the baker's stall on the market when I do the weekly shop on a Saturday. that will not see it through the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

i love cooking, baking etc and given my recent mental health struggles and restricted working hours i have more time to make myself fatter


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			i love cooking, baking etc and given my recent mental health struggles and restricted working hours i have more time to make myself fatter
		
Click to expand...

I love cooking when I have the time, never got in to baking as much, mainly due to time and not having the gear I need. Most weekends I am now cooking a full 3 course meal for my wife and I just to give me something to focus on (my cheese and white onion soup this week was bloody marvelous even if I do say so myself).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

I know that when I have a more significant gap between rounds I tend to play really well.  The way things are going I'm going to be a scratch player when I next pick up a club


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2021)

New bathroom is finished. Woohoo! I can finally wash, it's been a long week and a half...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Garmin Connect telling me my VO2 max is 49, Superior, in the top 5% for my age and I have a fitness age of 20.

Some of us will believe anything.😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Great effort. its a measure that is improving! So bravo!!! The whole fitness age thing is a bit of a joke though isn't it!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2021)

When it's not your day, it's not your day;

*Cannabis found by off-duty Essex police officer during house viewing*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-56082500


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Great effort. its a measure that is improving! So bravo!!! The whole fitness age thing is a bit of a joke though isn't it!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, no doubt I’m improving, but all that based on me running and doing nothing else is taken with a pinch of salt.
👍🏻


----------



## chellie (Feb 16, 2021)

A fish and chip lunch sat outside like a tourist then a lovely long walk https://broadbent.studio/the-mythic-coast


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely, no doubt I’m improving, but all that based on me running and doing nothing else is taken with a pinch of salt.
👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Well all vo2 max is, is a measure of how much Oxygen you can use. So running a few times a week will increase this no doubt, whether the garmin numbers are accurate is a pinch of salt time, but its consistent in my view and I don't have access to a lab etc, so I do keep an eye on it.

I have just started to measure HRV, this is looking quite interesting! Suggest if you don't already, follow mike harris on either twitter or Insta, he is an advocate of measuring etc! Its fascinating stuff for me!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ll have a look mate cheers👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

Well after having it rescheduled twice due to the surgeon having to isolate or having covid (poor guy) I finally had my "procedure" this morning. (No more kids in this house!!)

The Mrs is letting me have the day off.. brilliant 

Up the loft (we don't sleep up here ATM due to the kids)
Xbox is wired up 
Ramekin of lemon bon bons 
Cup of hot chocolate
Just had lunch downstairs 

Back into my kid free haven for another few hours with an ice pack 

Time for some virtual golf


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2021)

Mrs Slime gets vaxxed tomorrow!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2021)

Definitely seeing a difference in the daylight hours, roll on spring / summer 😀


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Definitely seeing a difference in the daylight hours, roll on spring / summer 😀
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sat out in shorts and t-shirt till 6:30pm, with wine. Chilled off a bit then but didn't get dark till 7:30pm.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime gets vaxxed tomorrow!  

Click to expand...

May have read this as waxed


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2021)

Finally getting the snow shovel my mate Robbo promised me in 2011. he bought a container of fancy ones after all the snow in 2010, only for us not to really have any snow since, he still had all of them left, with the snow of the last few weeks he's shiftet the lot in a couple of weeks


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime gets vaxxed tomorrow!  

Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			May have read this as waxed
		
Click to expand...

Good job I said vaxxed, rather than jabbed or pricked!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2021)

Just how angry people get over an opinion about how golf should be played.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2021)

Just this morning been able to sign up for the club's mid-week summer singles K/O comps


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just how angry people get over an opinion about how golf should be played.
		
Click to expand...

...and that's just debating a potential change.  Imagine if something contentious and subjective came to pass.  What was online or clubhouse heated debate transfers to the golf course in the middle of a round or match


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just how angry people get over an opinion about how golf should be played.
		
Click to expand...

Some people take it so seriously, like it's not just a game we play to get away from it all, but something to be feared and respected.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seeing as I normally miss out on these things, been a good couple of weeks for getting limited run items. Managed to land a pair of 25th Anniversary Foo Fighter Vans, one of the limited run of signed prints for the 30th Anniversary of Carter USM 30 Something and also managed to get the latest limited edition Kraken Rum glass. Won't mean much to many but these little things make me smile.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Seeing as I normally miss out on these things, been a good couple of weeks for getting limited run items. *Managed to land a pair of 25th Anniversary Foo Fighter Vans*, one of the limited run of signed prints for the 30th Anniversary of Carter USM 30 Something and also managed to get the latest limited edition Kraken Rum glass. Won't mean much to many but these little things make me smile.
		
Click to expand...

Petrol or diesel?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Petrol or diesel?
		
Click to expand...

Hot Wheels


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2021)

Slowly but surely got the eldest into proper old school Thomas the tank engine 

None of this modern rubbish 

Helpful their on YouTube aswell


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

Wife bought me a portable Shiatshu massager pillow. Blimey its good!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2021)

just spotting two Otters playing in the Canal by the swing bridge.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 18, 2021)

My far better half has been stuck in France for the last 3 months [for various reasons]

A close - outdoor - contact tested positive the other day so she was also tested yesterday
Thankfully she was negative [as it may interfere with other things going on] 

Its a small thing, obviously, but sometimes its the little breaks that makes me stop and think of how generally lucky I am given the present difficulties of others I know


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2021)

Forgot this one yesterday as was a whirlwind

Eldest went for her check up on arm, so impressed that her arm is fully healed in 3 weeks 3 days .. that's insane

So now she has no cast and back to bathing with her sisters as apparently that's what she told the lady who cut it off that's what she wanted to do the most 

Bless her 

Also makes our life 100 times easier 

Back to nursery next week


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2021)

the two young guys in front of us today, both had great looking swings.... neither saw a fairway all the way round, well the one they were supposed to be playing to anyway

cheered slow dave and i up no end


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the two young guys in front of us today, both had great looking swings.... neither saw a fairway all the way round, well the one they were supposed to be playing to anyway

cheered slow dave and i up no end

Click to expand...

Was playing with two similar today
On one of our longer par 3s I was chuffed to carry a hybrid onto the green
These two were debating whether it was a 7 or 8 iron [which it was for them but they were miles off]


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Was playing with two similar today
On one of our longer par 3s I was chuffed to carry a hybrid onto the green
These two were debating whether it was a 7 or 8 iron [which it was for them but they were miles off]
		
Click to expand...

one of them was on the 18th off the 1st , 17th off the 2nd, 15th off the 3rd and, 3rd off the 4th and 12th off the 5th... best of the lot 8th off the 10th


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2021)

The queue in front of me to get vaccinated is now below 7 million  
Patience


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The queue in front of me to get vaccinated is now below 7 million 
Patience  

Click to expand...

Lucky you  

The queue in front of me is getting longer ?? (Gone up by about 300K in last few days).


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The queue in front of me to get vaccinated is now below 7 million 
Patience  

Click to expand...

Won't be long. It's really quick took 20 mins for me, a surprise underlying condition I didn't know counted 

Mrs should get hers by march as she has updated her weight with the drs post twins 

Every cloud 

My mum is very jealous she waiting for the over 60s to be called


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasn’t sure if I should of posted this in the “Random Irritations” thread or the “Laughter the best medicine” thread but this month I took on another sponsored challenge, basically it was to run for a minimum of 14 days in Feb and cover 1 of 3 distances, 35, 70 or 125 miles, foolishly I took on the 125 miles all in aid of the local hospice who looked after my m-in-law in her last few weeks back in November.

The response has been great, but to give it a boost, my wife put on FBook that if I raised an extra £200.00 sponsorship I would wear a TuTu for my last run.

Tomorrow I will be wearing a tutu and fairy wings while running my last 5 miles, not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 21, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasn’t sure if I should of posted this in the “Random Irritations” thread or the “Laughter the best medicine” thread but this month I took on another sponsored challenge, basicalky it was to run for a minimum of 14 days in Feb and cover 1 of 3 distances, 35, 70 or 125 miles, foolishly I took on the 125 miles all in aid of the local hospice who looked after my m-in-law in her last few weeks back in November.

The response has been great, but to give it a boost, my wife put on FBook that if I raised an extra £200.00 sponsorship I would wear a TuTu for my last run.

Tomorrow I will be wearing a tutu and fairy wings while running my last 5 miles, not sure whether to laugh or cry.

Click to expand...

We want pictures!

Actually, no we don't!


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2021)

Wales Golf proudly offering a Rules Seminar this week, when they can't even get playing in singles approved.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Lucky you  

The queue in front of me is getting longer ?? (Gone up by about 300K in last few days).
		
Click to expand...

well you could look at it that way - or you could say that if - let's say - in 3 days 1,000,000 were vaccinated and so come off the queue in front of you and 300,000 go onto it - then the queue in front of you has gone down by 700,000


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			well you could look at it that way - or you could say that if - let's say - in 3 days 1,000,000 were vaccinated and so come off the queue in front of you and 300,000 go onto it - then the queue in front of you has gone down by 700,000
		
Click to expand...

Not sure i follow your logic?  

A few days ago, there were 7.6 million ahead of me in the queue. When i looked yesterday, there were 7.9 million.  If, say,  a million  got vaccinated  in that time,  it means that somehow, another 1.3 million got into the queue ahead of me.  I'll get done when i get done - I'm just a bit baffled?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure i follow your logic? 

A few days ago, there were 7.6 million ahead of me in the queue. When i looked yesterday, there were 7.9 million.  If, say,  a million  got vaccinated  in that time,  it means that somehow, another 1.3 million got into the queue ahead of me.  I'll get done when i get done - I'm just a bit baffled?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't 1.3 million added to the shielding list which become those with underlying conditions needing the jab?


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wasn't 1.3 million added to the shielding list which become those with underlying conditions needing the jab?
		
Click to expand...

 You may be right - it would explain things.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasn’t sure if I should of posted this in the “Random Irritations” thread or the “Laughter the best medicine” thread but this month I took on another sponsored challenge, basically it was to run for a minimum of 14 days in Feb and cover 1 of 3 distances, 35, 70 or 125 miles, foolishly I took on the 125 miles all in aid of the local hospice who looked after my m-in-law in her last few weeks back in November.

The response has been great, but to give it a boost, my wife put on FBook that if I raised an extra £200.00 sponsorship I would wear a TuTu for my last run.

Tomorrow I will be wearing a tutu and fairy wings while running my last 5 miles, not sure whether to laugh or cry.

Click to expand...

What's your drive mate?
I bought some new trail running shoes the other week but I haven't been out yet due to the weather. I hate running with a passion but I feel it's something I need to do for health and fitness reasons, it's like I need some form of goal to aim for.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What's your drive mate?
I bought some new trail running shoes the other week but I haven't been out yet due to the weather. I hate running with a passion but I feel it's something I need to do for health and fitness reasons, it's like I need some form of goal to aim for.
		
Click to expand...

Age and Family if I’m honest, Wife disabled, Son with autism, so just trying to be as healthy as I can for as long as I can for them.

And, without sounding corny, watching them struggle most days just to do stuff I take for granted I don’t think being sweaty or uncomfortable for an hour is anything to moan about.

Then finally a target, whether it’s Couch to 5K or to run non-stop for an hour.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2021)

46th wedding anniversary tomorrow,  we spent a honeymoon weekend in London and the temperature was about 18 degrees which is about what's forecast tomorrow  😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

chrisd said:



			46th wedding anniversary tomorrow,  we spent a honeymoon weekend in London and the temperature was about 18 degrees which is about what's forecast tomorrow  😁
		
Click to expand...

She deserves a medal, says Mrs BiM.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			She deserves a medal, says Mrs BiM. 

Click to expand...

Only because Mrs BIM has already got one 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Only because Mrs BIM has already got one 😁
		
Click to expand...

For some obscure reason Mrs BiM liked your response.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Getting my gallstones removed tomorrow. Have been waiting for ages and the last appointment was cancelled due to corona.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2021)

Finally reached the point of desperation where the missus has had to cut my hair - and it actually looks alright! Thank God.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			We want pictures!

Actually, no we don't!
		
Click to expand...

Oops....too late


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2021)

The excitement of thing 1 and thing 2 to be allowed to join us up the breakfast table now.




Baby porridge now aswell 




And ofc eldest ... Arm healed and back to school today 

Mummy and daddy much more relaxed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

Hearing on Saturday that my cousin - nearly 40 and living with a serious medical condition - is 'expecting' in June.   This is just so unexpected and great news - a lovely girl who since very young has had to undergo such as multiple bone marrow transplants as they struggled to understand just what she was suffering from - and they still don't really know 100%.  But all through she has valued and loved life - and lived it to the full as best she can - and this news from her is such a joy for us all.

And so when hearing yesterday that our friend (who at 61 collapsed and died last week) suffered heart failure - I count my personal blessings and look at this news from my cousin as part of the balance of life that we know is there - but that we can - in times of great sadness - lose sight of.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 22, 2021)

29th March, a few short weeks and it looks like I can sit in the garden with friends and have a beer. I have had no social contact outside of my wife since the end of October (those in lower tiers may forget that some of us are 4 or more months into this lockdown) and I am really struggling now with that (not really bad struggling just very moody and withdrawn). Nothing else really bothers me (OK a haircut would be nice) but this, having an end in sight, has improved my mood massively.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2021)

Just been out for my first run, well stop start run 😁
Did a 4k loop into the woods and back, bumped into a mate half way round so stopped and chatted with him for 10 minutes 😆
Felt ok, legs were a bit heavy from yesterday's mtb ride but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Only worry, my feet and ankles were getting sore again like my new trainers were too tight, had to stop and loosen the laces right of for it to improve, hopefully it's just new shoe syndrome.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Oops....too late
View attachment 35202

Click to expand...


I thought you said fairy wings?  Mind you don't end up in Esther Rantzen's soup...


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2021)

Fingers crossed were a few signatures away from having a rental sorted


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just been out for my first run, well stop start run 😁
Did a 4k loop into the woods and back, bumped into a mate half way round so stopped and chatted with him for 10 minutes 😆
Felt ok, legs were a bit heavy from yesterday's mtb ride but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Only worry, my feet and ankles were getting sore again like my new trainers were too tight, had to stop and loosen the laces right of for it to improve, hopefully it's just new shoe syndrome.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort mate, try for no more than twice a week for a fortnight or so and let the body recover, if you push too quick and annoy yourself you may just give in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought you said fairy wings?  Mind you don't end up in Esther Rantzen's soup... 

Click to expand...

Wife tied them mate😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2021)

So the 'back to normal' date is June 21st, I've been laughing at people saying how they're going to go out and get smashed thinking pubs will be heaving and it's a Monday anyway. Then I check my calendar and realised I've got a ticket to see Idles on June 21st.  Oh well I guess I'm going out as well. (If it stays on.)


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So the 'back to normal' date is June 21st, I've been laughing at people saying how they're going to go out and get smashed thinking pubs will be heaving and it's a Monday anyway. Then I check my calendar and realised I've got a ticket to see Idles on June 21st.  Oh well I guess I'm going out as well. (If it stays on.)
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday actually caught me a bit by surprise. Not sure why people think that the road map is slow, it is much quicker than I expected, I was thinking August/September before most restrictions would be gone and did not expect to be able to meet others in the garden until Summer. As such, I am very happy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Yesterday actually caught me a bit by surprise. Not sure why people think that the road map is slow, it is much quicker than I expected, I was thinking August/September before most restrictions would be gone and did not expect to be able to meet others in the garden until Summer. As such, I am very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Very happy with it this end 

Bit fast but hey it's good to see the end in sight 

All restrictions lifted by eldests 4th bday and the wife's 33rd


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Very happy with it this end

Bit fast but hey it's good to see the end in sight

All restrictions lifted by eldests 4th bday and the wife's 33rd
		
Click to expand...

My wife seems to have all the luck with these things. They opened the pubs at teh end of Lockdown One on her birthday last year and hope to have all restrictions lifted just before her birthday this year. She is one of the few that will not have had a lockdown birthday at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My wife seems to have all the luck with these things. They opened the pubs at teh end of Lockdown One on her birthday last year and hope to have all restrictions lifted just before her birthday this year. She is one of the few that will not have had a lockdown birthday at all.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, September birthday so I was able to go to the pub with my mates last year, and it was about one week before they imposed the 10pm kurfew.

My wife is the opposite - March 25th, so she's in that small three week window of people with birthdays ruined two years in a row. Last year was her 30th that was ruined as well.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same for me, September birthday so I was able to go to the pub with my mates last year, and it was about one week before they imposed the 10pm kurfew.

My wife is the opposite - March 25th, so she's in that small three week window of people with birthdays ruined two years in a row. Last year was her 30th that was ruined as well. 

Click to expand...

On balance, ruined is better than dead 👍


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same for me, September birthday so I was able to go to the pub with my mates last year, and it was about one week before they imposed the 10pm kurfew.

My wife is the opposite - March 25th, so she's in that small three week window of people with birthdays ruined two years in a row. Last year was her 30th that was ruined as well. 

Click to expand...

My brother's 50th today. Not impressed that he cannot really celebrate and really going to be too far on to have a party when everything opens up.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My brother's 50th today. Not impressed that he cannot really celebrate and really going to be too far on to have a party when everything opens up.
		
Click to expand...

You kidding?
My 50th was back in late December and I'm having the mother of all knees up when the pubs re open 😅


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same for me, September birthday so I was able to go to the pub with my mates last year, and it was about one week before they imposed the 10pm kurfew.

My wife is the opposite - March 25th, so she's in that small three week window of people with birthdays ruined two years in a row. Last year was her 30th that was ruined as well. 

Click to expand...

26th march for me lol rubbish bday both years for a few reasons


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			26th march for me lol rubbish bday both years for a few reasons
		
Click to expand...

I was so smug last year, all those wasted summer birthdays and suddenly my birthday of December 11th did not seem to bad for once. How wrong I was, full lockdown for that one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			26th march for me lol rubbish bday both years for a few reasons
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same for me, September birthday so I was able to go to the pub with my mates last year, and it was about one week before they imposed the 10pm kurfew.

My wife is the opposite - March 25th, so she's in that small three week window of people with birthdays ruined two years in a row. Last year was her 30th that was ruined as well. 

Click to expand...

I'm in your wife's window, if you know what I mean. 
I'm on the 27th, as is my twin bro.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 23, 2021)

Just got quotes for a new car - so ordered it !  Only issue is, now got to wait for it  -  quoted as a 22week lead-in time


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2021)

Being able to leave off a layer for my lockdown stroll today...


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 25, 2021)

pauljames87 letting me know that I can book my jab earlier than I thought I could!

Once again - thanks for that.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorted - 2:20pm this Sunday and Sunday 16th May.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Sorted - 2:20pm this Sunday and Sunday 16th May. 

Click to expand...

Hope all goes well, my mum's is next weds then sometime in may

Dad and I have had step one and second one 7th may before my weekend at work lol I can feel rubbish there lol easier than ignoring the kids


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2021)

An absolute bangin' Cauliflower & Butternut Squash curry ...

Sadly, no beer or any other 'nasty' carbs...
All for a good cause... My health...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

It's payday! I can once again waste money on some frivolous tat. 👍🏻


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2021)

The look on Mrs Hobbit's face when she came through to the lounge and saw the Technics keyboard I'd bought her. The downside... I need to buy her some headphones.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2021)

The Supreme Court getting a decision correct


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The Supreme Court getting a decision correct
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t a difficult one. Without British citizenship nobody has any right of access to the UK. And it was only on that that the Supreme Court ruled on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's payday! I can once again waste money on some frivolous tat. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I love our 4 weekly pay days .. that extra one a year is nice as a complete blank pay day with no bills to pay 

Straight to the golf shop!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's payday! I can once again waste money on some frivolous tat. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I can hear the clapping at County Golf already


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I love our 4 weekly pay days .. that extra one a year is nice as a complete blank pay day with no bills to pay

Straight to the golf shop!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, much preferred the four weekly cycle... Rather than the for toffs monthly salaries ...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I love our 4 weekly pay days .. that extra one a year is nice as a complete blank pay day with no bills to pay

Straight to the golf shop!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I feel like I'd just spend all the money within 4 weeks instead of 4.5 or whatever, then there would eventually be a time where all my bills come out when I've still got over a week til payday and I'll be screwed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know, I feel like I'd just spend all the money within 4 weeks instead of 4.5 or whatever, then there would eventually be a time where all my bills come out when I've still got over a week til payday and I'll be screwed. 

Click to expand...

Set up a system 10 years ago now

Have one bank that the wages go into and bills are taken from

Have another bank that's spending 

(Also have a golf bank and a joint account for mortgage now lol added later)

Anyways leave exactly the bills money in the bills account and remove the rest 

Then bills are covered everything else fair game 😜


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Set up a system 10 years ago now

Have one bank that the wages go into and bills are taken from

Have another bank that's spending

(Also have a golf bank and a joint account for mortgage now lol added later)

Anyways leave exactly the bills money in the bills account and remove the rest

Then bills are covered everything else fair game 😜
		
Click to expand...

My system is similar, but it's more - on payday send a huge chunk of money to the wife to deal with.  Then it's only my own bills I have to worry about (phone, internet, loan repayment, credit card...)


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My system is similar, but it's more - on payday send a huge chunk of money to the wife to deal with.  Then it's only my own bills I have to worry about (phone, internet, loan repayment, credit card...)
		
Click to expand...

Lol not a bad system 

Ours is basically the other way

Payday I'll send the joint account a couple bags to cover all the bills that are joint 

Then she buys the food lol 

I think she gets a cracking deal 😜

My only condition dont moan about what I buy golf wise aha


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2021)

Went for a lovely longish walk with the Mrs over lunchtime - a warm and sunny day and spirits of those we met had been most definitely lifted by the weather.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2021)

This, quite literally, gladdens the heart;

https://tooting.nub.news/n/st-george39s-hospital-surgeons-implant-worlds-smallest-pacemaker

Absolutely amazing the change in size in these.  My father-in-law up to his death was St. George's longest surviving pacemaker patient, having had a total of 13 0ver 36 years.  In his latter years a change became a day procedure and any adjustments were made remotely.  I'd love to know what he would make of this development.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2021)

Getting a WhatsApp saying there’s a 4 ball booked for the 29th March and I’m one of the 4!
I don’t care where it is or the time


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

A stunning moon yesterday evening... And, herself was able to find some blood oranges on the shelves...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			A stunning moon yesterday evening... And, herself was able to find some blood oranges on the shelves...
		
Click to expand...

Yes -  it was indeed...stunning in a clear sky


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes -  it was indeed...stunning in a clear sky
		
Click to expand...


We've missed out on recent similar events due to poor weather or cloud cover so was an added bonus with clear almost perfect conditions...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2021)

Our village church bell currently ringing out 100 times in memory of Captain Tom


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2021)

Only about a month to go before the clock in my car is accurate!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Our village church bell currently ringing out 100 times in memory of Captain Tom 

Click to expand...


I believe our local church was doing the same today...
With little or no wind, in these parts, we didn't get to hear...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2021)

Traditional Scottish shortbread made this morning using my mum‘s method has turned out spot on.  Giving most of it to daughter’s b/f for his birthday tomorrow as he‘s a great fan of it.  Angling for a reciprocation that involves a great deal on new clubs and a few free lessons to get going with them...😘😻


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I believe our local church was doing the same today...
With little or no wind, in these parts, we didn't get to hear...
		
Click to expand...

We were luck enough to get the Dakota flying over the village too.


----------



## D-S (Feb 27, 2021)

Cut the lawn today, the smell of freshly mown moss and weeds!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We were luck enough to get the Dakota flying over the village too.
		
Click to expand...


No fly pasts for us today...
However we did spot some Goldcrests on our feeders which is a very rare treat for us...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

Have spent the afternoon [hopefully] pigeon proofing our Skyrocket...
Did originally get some small mesh netting around the area the flying rats were attempting a nest build... But had to have a re-think as we got concerned it might trap our smaller and far better looking and friendlier garden visitors... Managed to get a loop of paracord around the tree about 15ft up and spiraled the tail down to squeeze in the loose foliage... Weather is way too good to spend the day indoors watching sport...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking forward all day to the perfect evening...
Watching Midsomer Murders in a nice bubble bath with a chilled bottle of Reisling followed by fillet steak and chips for tea.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2021)

Contracts signed, keys collected, not making mrs F and Poppy homeless


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2021)

Sun was shining all day for a change. Walked round my club with my dad - he's been considering joining but we've been unable to play it yet, so I thought at least I could show it to him, and he seemed pretty positive about it.  Then had a two-man kickabout in the park in the afternoon with a mate while the sun was still up. Was nice to get some outdoor exercise in that wasn't deathly boring (i.e. going for a run).


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2021)

Fabulous weather today so got two beach walks in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sun was shining all day for a change. Walked round my club with my dad - he's been considering joining but we've been unable to play it yet, so I thought at least I could show it to him, and he seemed pretty positive about it.  Then had a two-man kickabout in the park in the afternoon with a mate while the sun was still up. Was nice to get some outdoor exercise in that wasn't deathly boring (i.e. going for a run).
		
Click to expand...

I envy you there. My dad's only 63 , retired but is awaiting knee surgery and even if they fixed it would be 2 years before golf and he isn't fit enough as it is

Would love to play with him again 

Mainly because he is rubbish lol


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I envy you there. My dad's only 63 , retired but is awaiting knee surgery and even if they fixed it would be 2 years before golf and he isn't fit enough as it is

Would love to play with him again

Mainly because he is rubbish lol
		
Click to expand...

When I started playing at 14-15 my dad would generally beat me. We both didn't play for years, but I got back into before he did and started playing every week while he was only playing a few times a year, so I beat him easily now. He's never been a member of a club though, I'm hoping he goes for it, he'll probably get a 5 day or a 'lifestyle' type membership so I can play with him in the weekday evenings in the summer and then have a pint. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When I started playing at 14-15 my dad would generally beat me. We both didn't play for years, but I got back into before he did and started playing every week while he was only playing a few times a year, so I beat him easily now. He's never been a member of a club though, I'm hoping he goes for it, he'll probably get a 5 day or a 'lifestyle' type membership so I can play with him in the weekday evenings in the summer and then have a pint. Really looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Im trying to get him down the par 3 but he reckons the impact won't help his knee

I think he just running scared lol

He used to play footy in the garden with me. Until I was 14 . Nutmeged him that was it never played with me since lol


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2021)

With a full moon and clear sky we are just back from a brisk 40min walk in the park by moonlight - bright moonlight is an amazing light by which to walk in the dark...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2021)

Just signed Rivaldo for Hereford on a free on Champ 01/02.


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Traditional Scottish shortbread made this morning using my mum‘s method has turned out spot on.  Giving most of it to daughter’s b/f for his birthday tomorrow as he‘s a great fan of it.  Angling for a reciprocation that involves a great deal on new clubs and a few free lessons to get going with them...😘😻
		
Click to expand...

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2021)

A nice 90min walk round Greenwich park in the fog


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			Care to share the recipe?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a secret...🤫

But I might..


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 28, 2021)

First bit of baking in a long time for me today... Lads that I worked with have been in touch reminding me of promise, on retirement, that I'd be back at least once a year with a supply of my 'signature bake'... Thought I'd best have a trial run just to check I can still do it... Look a bit flat but it's all about the taste and as I shouldn't really sample them I am relying on neighbours for QC comments...


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2021)

I had my jab yesterday and have suffered absolutely no affects at all, not even a sore arm.
I was done at Epsom racecourse ............................ and there were hundreds of us, and I mean hundreds.
The efficiency of these people was staggering and the only time I was waiting around was the 15 minutes post jab.
I was asked if I have anything I react badly to, I said anti-vaccers. 
She nearly wet herself before agreeing and labeling them as dangerous fools .................... or words to that effect!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			A nice 90min walk round Greenwich park in the fog
		
Click to expand...

From curiosity only - which side of the park do you come from?.


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			From curiosity only - which side of the park do you come from?.
		
Click to expand...

I come in from The Standard side


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2021)

Another fabulous beach walk of 5+ miles today.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			I come in from The Standard side
		
Click to expand...

Ah!   t'other side (sort of) to me then. Normally via the Ranger's House.


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 28, 2021)

Beautiful day on the coast, nice walk and a bit more Sea Glass collecting.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 28, 2021)

Booked our first trip away with the van for April 12th


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow, love the sea glass!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 28, 2021)

Gogglebox. Makes me chuckle every time.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 28, 2021)

Finally got my sauna built! 
Ordered it back in August but because of Brexit/Virus/Carpenter buggered his arm it has taken all this time to get sorted!
Had a lovely sweat tonight!😁


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Finally got my sauna built!
Ordered it back in August but because of Brexit/Virus/Carpenter buggered his arm it has taken all this time to get sorted!
Had a lovely sweat tonight!😁
View attachment 35364
View attachment 35365

Click to expand...

Wow, but at the same time my idea of hell 😅


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Finally got my sauna built!
Ordered it back in August but because of Brexit/Virus/Carpenter buggered his arm it has taken all this time to get sorted!
Had a lovely sweat tonight!😁
View attachment 35364
View attachment 35365

Click to expand...

Looks like a Victorian version of a modern day tunneling machine lol


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 1, 2021)

First lockdown stroll this year going through the woods... A bit 'sticky' in places but passable... A whole lot better than our recent urban strolls... Pleasantly warm could've left one layer off... 12K steps which is about right for us... Lido beach was relatively empty unlike the week-end when it was rammed full by all accounts...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2021)

Hearing my daughter has been given the 'all clear' after her latest set of tests.

Having an enjoyable walk with her at lunchtime and both in good moods.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2021)

Over the weekend people have posted videos of local sightings of otters in the river in town, dolphins and whales just off the coast. It's lovely to see and know they are nearby.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Over the weekend people have posted videos of local sightings of otters in the river in town, dolphins and whales just off the coast. It's lovely to see and know they are nearby.
		
Click to expand...

We had a pod of approx 8 Dolphins cited swimming north off the Coast here on saturday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2021)

Decided to try home made onion barji for first time. Lovely. Mrs says their dangerous as she would have me make them daily 

Went nicely with the home made pilau rice, home made dhansak and home made mushroom barji from Friday 

Only downside is knowing that entire meal cost under £2.50 for me to make .. so that's just the onion barjis from the local take away then


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 1, 2021)

Had a really positive phone interview with the SSAFA today and looks like my application to be a volunteer mentor is going to be a success and I'll book onto the next training course (now done remotely). Really keen on the role and think I have lots to offer plus its something I'll enjoy and get a sense of worth from.


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 35377

Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but do you actually put that inside you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			Correct me if I'm wrong, but do you actually put that inside you?  

Click to expand...

Well I'm not going to wear it 😂


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well I'm not going to wear it 😂
		
Click to expand...



I think I'd sooner wear it than eat it!


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2021)

We've got a completed house chain again


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've got a completed house chain again
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff, hope it goes through smoothly as can be this time


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			Good stuff, hope it goes through smoothly as can be this time
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed mate, new buyer seems keen to get cracking.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2021)

Cutting the grass, and some general gardening in lovely warm sun. Tad nippy in shade mind.

Also got jab booked for Sunday at Epsom Race Course. Worth the drive to get it so quickly. Second one booked for end of May, and then Spain in August here we come (hopefully).

Four ball lined up for 29 March. 28 days and counting.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 2, 2021)

4 new tyres today. Two of the tyres were in good condition but not a preferred make

Decided I really ought to have a spare so I had bought a rim. "How much to fit one of good tyres on the spare rim?"  "That's OK we will do it for just the cost of a valve and balance - £10"

Well done National Tyres and Autocare, Yeovil.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 2, 2021)

chellie said:








Click to expand...




Cute dog what breed is it? Similar to my daughters dog


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 2, 2021)

Had sad news on my Facebook timeline. One of the team is in a hospice having final care. Been on my mind all day, it’s hard to explain but being part of a team that travels together and the time you spend with each other makes you close. What is pleasing to know is the team is there, they weren’t wasted years, the team bond hasn’t gone despite us all going our own ways.


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



View attachment 35383

Cute dog what breed is it? Similar to my daughters dog
		
Click to expand...

Ah , that is a cutie.

He is my eldest daughters Blue staffy. He's tall and soft as muck. My youngest daughter has a black and white staffy who is much shorter and also soft as muck.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 2, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Hearing my daughter has been given the 'all clear' after her latest set of tests.

Having an enjoyable walk with her at lunchtime and both in good moods.
		
Click to expand...

Great news.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2021)

Just had booked a time for me on a Ping fitting day middle of next month.  Gives me a couple of weeks to get back into the swing...just hoping it's the more recent 'better' one rather than the 'other' one that I get back into.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Good news , winter mats no longer required from tomorrow, bad news I can play because of my sore back


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Martin Lewis and his money show


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

Mum had her second and final jab. Brilliantly organised too.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2021)

This falls between two stools...
A footie friend of my boomerang boy previously trained as a baker... In lockdown, to keep himself busy, he has reignited his old skills and started baking some top quality 'stuff'... The gladness bit is that herself has just arrived home with a seeded sourdough loaf not long out of the oven ... The irritation will be that I will be only having the one slice ...


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

As from today my wife, who is 59, can book her vaccination any time from the 10th in our area via the NHS portal.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

Otters in the Canal again tonight.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Otters in the Canal again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism?
Dulcolax is your friend.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Is that a euphemism?
Dulcolax is your friend.
		
Click to expand...

This post gladdened my heart


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Pants (Mar 5, 2021)

Homer is still around and occasionally looking in on the forum   (Not that I'm in any way stalking him I hasten to add)

*and*

he isn't flooding the forum with posts 

Conversely, there are now quite a few regular contributors who haven't been seen on here for quite a while


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2021)

Pants said:



			Homer is still around and occasionally looking in on the forum   (Not that I'm in any way stalking him I hasten to add)

*and*

he isn't flooding the forum with posts 

Conversely, there are now quite a few regular contributors who haven't been seen on here for quite a while 

Click to expand...

Spooky. I was just thinking that we still hadn't heard from him for a while (and wondefing how best to ask).. Nice to know that he looks in from time to time.  Maybe he'll get his mojo back after he's had chance to get a game or two under his belt.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2021)

Colin in full on post match Colin mode ...
Always puts a smile on my face ...


Keeping with a sporting theme but a different shape ball...
The Pirates beating the Sarries ...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2021)

Bought this for Mrs Hobbit a week or so back. She'd not played/had a keyboard for at least 25 years. Chuffed to bits she's so happy, and gobsmacked how good she is! 

Guess its like riding a bike. Once you've cracked it you never forget.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bought this for Mrs Hobbit a week or so back. She'd not played/had a keyboard for at least 25 years. Chuffed to bits she's so happy, and gobsmacked how good she is!

Guess its like riding a bike. Once you've cracked it you never forget.






Click to expand...

When's her first Gig ?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			When's her first Gig ?
		
Click to expand...

She's playing to a squirrel,  2 sparrows and a pigeon at The Patio in a week


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2021)

After 10 long years---winning the league  Very happy!!
Happy Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Good news , winter mats no longer required from tomorrow, bad news I can play because of my sore back

Click to expand...

You been partying too early Bill and been raising too many glasses(or was it the strain of getting the wallet out?
Anyway,hope you recover enough to get your ass into gear on the course soon!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2021)

Klopp just breaking records every week.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2021)

Wife has had jab number 1


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You been partying too early Bill and been raising too many glasses(or was it the strain of getting the wallet out?
Anyway,hope you recover enough to get your ass into gear on the course soon!
		
Click to expand...

Even better news today, the bar is open . Mibbie make the golf tomorrow just to wind up my Celtic mate


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Otters in the Canal...
		
Click to expand...

A great 80's synth-pop duo.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			She's playing to a squirrel,  2 sparrows and a pigeon at The Patio in a week

Click to expand...

I've played to smaller crows,
oops crowds 
Brian could be Mr Tamborineman with the Byrds


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2021)

Great game of rugby, on view, from The Stoop...


----------



## DRW (Mar 9, 2021)

Looking on BRS and seeing a message saying 'CASUAL TIMES WILL BECOME LIVE ON xx MAR 2021 AT xx:xx'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

DRW said:



			Looking on BRS and seeing a message saying 'CASUAL TIMES WILL BECOME LIVE ON xx MAR 2021 AT xx:xx'.
		
Click to expand...

LOL.  We're not opening bookings for the 29th March to 3rd April until the 27th March - that gives all of us time to re-arrange things or arrange time off work if we want to play that week - otherwise the slots will be taken by those whose lives are not or less constrained by such as work or family.  And that's a good thing that gladdens my heart


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

Piers Morgan having his arse handed to him by multiple people as well as official complaints from charity’s resulting in him walking off the programme- hopefully it’s permanent and he crawls back into his hole


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Piers Morgan having his arse handed to him by multiple people as well as official complaints from charity’s resulting in him walking off the programme- hopefully it’s permanent and he crawls back into his hole
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the video of it...God I wish I'd seen it live....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like we'll be allowed to play in 4 balls from Friday in Scotland


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Piers Morgan having his arse handed to him by multiple people as well as official complaints from charity’s resulting in him walking off the programme- hopefully it’s permanent and he crawls back into his hole
		
Click to expand...

We don’t always agree but on this, hell yes we do.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Piers Morgan having his arse handed to him by multiple people as well as official complaints from charity’s resulting in him walking off the programme- hopefully it’s permanent and he crawls back into his hole
		
Click to expand...

Am slightly annoyed I missed that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Am slightly annoyed I missed that 

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369271968105517059


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

Alex Beresford is my hero!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

A Dude amongst Men
About time someone stuck it to Pierced Organ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56334082

How satisfying would it be for him to be booted out by ITV


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56334082

How satisfying would it be for him to be booted out by ITV
		
Click to expand...

If he winds you up so much don't watch him.

Easy enough to avoid, just don't watch morning  TV and keep off twitter and any of those other social media things that wind people up..


----------



## PieMan (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56334082

How satisfying would it be for him to be booted out by ITV
		
Click to expand...

Very satisfying. Absolutely horrible man and IMO not a proper journalist, just a 'shock jock'. Terrible interviewer on GMB - talks and shouts over people, especially those who disagree with him. 

Look up how he conducted himself at the Leverson enquiry. And loads of people who gave evidence at Leverson clearly didn't like him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			If he winds you up so much don't watch him.

Easy enough to avoid, just don't watch morning  TV and keep off twitter and any of those other social media things that wind people up..
		
Click to expand...

I don’t watch him 🙄

I’m just looking forward to finally get his just comeuppance for his past actions


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like he gone, just had a news flash...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

He has stepped down....not far enough but he's gone..


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

Alex Beresford deserves to be knighted


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			Alex Beresford deserves to be knighted
		
Click to expand...

I saw the clip this morning and he was brilliant. I don't like Meghan but I agree with how Alex presented his points to Morgan and then Morgan just walks off 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Looks like he gone, just had a news flash...
		
Click to expand...

👏👏👏👏👏

Hopefully he now becomes as irrelevant as Farage


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			👏👏👏👏👏

Hopefully he now because as irrelevant as Farage
		
Click to expand...

Can we be that lucky twice?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Can we be that lucky twice?
		
Click to expand...

There is always hope 🤞

The sun is shining 
Golf courses due to open 
Piers Morgan booted out of his job 

It’s looking good 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is always hope 🤞

The sun is shining
Golf courses due to open
Piers Morgan booted out of his job

It’s looking good 😁
		
Click to expand...

According to twitter he is off to GBnews which is about to launch


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			According to twitter he is off to GBnews which is about to launch
		
Click to expand...

Whats the GB stand for, Garbage & Bull


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2021)

Hocking’s ice cream(best in the world) back at Westward Ho!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Hocking’s ice cream(best in the world) back at Westward Ho! 
View attachment 35529

Click to expand...

Looks like anyone buying is going to get swamped by the waves...a tad rough today.?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Looks like anyone buying is going to get swamped by the waves...a tad rough today.?
		
Click to expand...

About a 3 iron of the short par three 5th


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 10, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Hocking’s ice cream(best in the world) back at Westward Ho! 
View attachment 35529

Click to expand...

Wow Westward Ho!...Used to go on holidays down there in the mid 70s. Stayed at Braddicks holiday camp. National express Coach from Victoria took about 7 hours! 
Great memories though 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 10, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Hocking’s ice cream(best in the world) back at Westward Ho! 
View attachment 35529

Click to expand...

The only time I spent in Westward Ho! was sleeping on the beach one night before getting a helicopter to Lundy. Looking at the photo, I think I'd be getting damp.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2021)

FFX tools. Bought a mitre saw that I need for the weekend and tried to order it before the next day deadline. Payment system was throwing a wobbler and didn't go through in time. 

I had just accepted Monday would be delivery. 
Guy phones me 10 mins later to say they have popped it on the van for tomorrow as they knew payments were slow. 

Brilliant proactive service.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

The behaviour of the Gammons this week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

Wild weather outside, wind and heavy rain - and the expensive remedial work we had done on the whole of the front of the house last year - new roughcast, sealing and painting - is proving its worth as no water dripping down inside (touchwood)...what a relief...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

DPD have adopted a Paddy's Day theme on their delivery tracker - where the driver is represented by a leprechaun hat, and my home is shown as a pot of gold with a rainbow.  Made me chuckle.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 12, 2021)

Doritos... 
its not even lunchtime and working from home, just finished anther tube of Doritos... do you reckon there is some coating of cocaine or equivalent on these badboys... so you eat one or 2, then boom, muchies and the whole tubes gone!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Doritos... 
its not even lunchtime and working from home, just finished anther tube of Doritos... do you reckon there is some coating of cocaine or equivalent on these badboys... so you eat one or 2, then boom, muchies and the whole tubes gone!!
		
Click to expand...

You should try KFC flavoured Walkers Max, I swear there is heroin in them they reach that level of addictiveness


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Doritos... 
its not even lunchtime and working from home, just finished anther tube of Doritos... do you reckon there is some coating of cocaine or equivalent on these badboys... so you eat one or 2, then boom, muchies and the whole tubes gone!!
		
Click to expand...

Tube? Of Doritos? 

We genuinely just stopped buying crisps a while into the lockdown. You just can't have crisps in the house, it's the only way.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

The house a few doors down from mine has 6 red kites circling just above the roof. They are flipping huge.

Wonder if there is a dead something in the garden, but either way, stunning birds.

We get a fat pheasant in ours. I have named him phatso.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The house a few doors down from mine has 6 red kites circling just above the roof. They are flipping huge.

Wonder if there is a dead something in the garden, but either way, stunning birds.

We get a fat pheasant in ours. I have named him phatso.
		
Click to expand...

They are magnificent birds. One of my hobbies is "slope soaring"
(Flying radio controlled model gliders from the top of a slope up which the wind is blowing.)
These slopes are also frequented by red kites, kestrels, from time to time.
One of my best memories was flying a small , I metre model when a red kite began to follow it.
Back and forth it followed- so, I brought it round in front of me about 20 yds,
with him following, when I then did a loop, back over his head.
The way that bird, twisted his head from side to side , as if to say,
"Where did that go?"

All just 20 yds in front of me.

Never to be forgotten 😀


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

We have a few near us, often very low just above us.
The remarkable thing is that I almost never see them flap their wings.
They are truly magnificent.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

We are absolutely inundated with them around here.
The reintroduction program was about 7 or 8 miles down the road from us, started 20 years ago or more.
Initially it was amazing to see them and, of course, it still is 
But they're so common you almost don't give them a second glance anymore.
They love our golf course and I think there's a nesting pair near our 11th hole.
One windy day last year a kite was, I suppose, resting a bit about 6 or 7 paces from the 2nd tee.
We rocked up, teed up, hit the shots, moved on and he just watched us. 
Not uncommon to see 20 or 30 birds in a flock towards sunset.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2021)

Little gang of 8 or 9 lambs less than a week old playing chase me in the field 15 yards from my lounge window.
You can watch them for hours.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			We are absolutely inundated with them around here.
The reintroduction program was about 7 or 8 miles down the road from us, started 20 years ago or more.
Initially it was amazing to see them and, of course, it still is
But they're so common you almost don't give them a second glance anymore.
They love our golf course and I think there's a nesting pair near our 11th hole.
One windy day last year a kite was, I suppose, resting a bit about 6 or 7 paces from the 2nd tee.
We rocked up, teed up, hit the shots, moved on and he just watched us.
Not uncommon to see 20 or 30 birds in a flock towards sunset.
		
Click to expand...

there were a few released on the Black Isle, and you would see them often over Inverness and the surrounding area, some idiot poisoned most of them a few years ago, killing about half. only just started to recover, great to watch true masters of the  thermals the way they glide.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			We are absolutely inundated with them around here.
The reintroduction program was about 7 or 8 miles down the road from us, started 20 years ago or more.
Initially it was amazing to see them and, of course, it still is
But they're so common you almost don't give them a second glance anymore.
They love our golf course and I think there's a nesting pair near our 11th hole.
One windy day last year a kite was, I suppose, resting a bit about 6 or 7 paces from the 2nd tee.
We rocked up, teed up, hit the shots, moved on and he just watched us.
Not uncommon to see 20 or 30 birds in a flock towards sunset.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - Heading north west we will join the M40 at High Wycombe and the flocks of Red Kite we see just after joining can be amazing...we have a resident buzzard on the course and occasionally a couple...but i think the red kite may now have joined them in the area as we spotted a red kite over the course on a few occasions justmbefore the current lockdown.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup - Heading north west we will join the M40 at High Wycombe and the flocks of Red Kite we see just after joining can be amazing...we have a resident buzzard on the course and occasionally a couple...but i think the red kite may now have joined them in the area as we spotted a red kite over the course on a few occasions justmbefore the current lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

My first (notable) experience of them was when I played Huntercombe for the first time. Certainly plenty visible from the 2nd hole, which borders some fabulous countryside. From memory, the Red Kite is the 'symbol' of the club too! There was a pair nesting/roosting in the trees bordering the 4th hole of Mill Ride when I was a member there - getting near 10 years ago now . And they are often seen at The Shire, along with Kestrels and other predatory birds. 
Wonderful to see how successful the reintroduction has been - I recall seeing a bunch near the railway around Slough, so certainly spreading!
Now, if only there was a way to convince Canada Geese to 'go elsewhere'! I'd happily 'trade' them for the, much tidier all round, Egyptian ones anytime! Plenty of Egyptian Geese at Mill Ride too - in fact I remember once noting/counting 11 different types of bird on 3rd's lake once!
Golf courses are excellent 'resources' for nature in general. Craigielaw certainly had/has a strong focus on the wildlife within and near its site! Aberlady Bay hosts thousands of geese of sevreal varieties and it's a joy watching them in and above the Bay - circling, waiting their turn to land!


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup - Heading north west we will join the M40 at High Wycombe and the flocks of Red Kite we see just after joining can be amazing...we have a resident buzzard on the course and occasionally a couple...*but i think the red kite may now have joined them in the area as we spotted a red kite over the course on a few occasions *just before the current lockdown*.*

Click to expand...



I'd be very surprised if you don't have them as residents.
I know of nesting pairs at both Puttenham GC and Milford GC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2021)

Red Kites were reintroduced roughly around Studley Wood area , the inital nests weren’t far from there 

We now have nesting families within the golf course plus we also have some buzzards 

they seemed to have split across the golf course with the Kites on one half and buzzards on the other half


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2021)

Wilf Zaha.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

Rare day total control of the tv remote watching golf until Spurs game then golf to finish.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 14, 2021)

An afternoon of sport on the Beeb ...
Who'd have thought ...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

people who were out walking today all understanding SD at last, all moved to the same side of the path to let me by rather than either side so i have to go through the middle of them


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

Fab walk this morning. I just love being near the sea.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

chellie said:



View attachment 35593

Click to expand...

what is it? i can't make it out?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what is it? i can't make it out?
		
Click to expand...

One of Dr Who's Sea Devils...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			One of Dr Who's Sea Devils...

Click to expand...

with or without the string vest?


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what is it? i can't make it out?
		
Click to expand...

It's Mary's shell. Picture further up of me stood in it when the sea wasn't covering it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

chellie said:



			It's Mary's shell. Picture further up of me stood in it when the sea wasn't covering it.
		
Click to expand...

i thought it was some sort of Creature


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i thought it was some sort of Creature

Click to expand...

I should have said what it was with the picture.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

chellie said:



			It's Mary's shell. Picture further up of me stood in it when the sea wasn't covering it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a seal 🤣.

We only live a few miles from the coast but it's far enough at the moment to be in the 'not right to go there' territory. I'm looking forward to getting back.

Edit: I'd not head of Mary's Shell before so I did a quick Google. Very good, I like stuff like that.


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

There were some nutters out in the rough sea on jet skis


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2021)

Can't stand the sea/side, cold, windy and sand everywhere.
Give me a lake, a forest and a mountain any day


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Been out for my 4th bike ride of the week and also done 3 Hiit sessions with the football lads. Lost 3lbs this week and already feel a lot fitter than I did 2 weeks ago. Still a massive amount to go but small steps and all that 💪


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Been out for my 4th bike ride of the week and also done 3 Hiit sessions with the football lads. Lost 3lbs this week and already feel a lot fitter than I did 2 weeks ago. Still a massive amount to go but small steps and all that 💪
		
Click to expand...

wish i could say the same, just back from my 2nd ride of today, feel absolutely shattered, mush windeir than earlier and made the mistake for trying to keep up with a load of Roadies coming along the river..... FYI  a Fat bike is hard work trying to stay on a wheel of something thats a 10 times smaller


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2021)

chellie said:



View attachment 35596

Click to expand...

Not Lincolnshire, sadly


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

That's nice Bob. However, the pictures I've posted are local so I will stick with the sea


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought it was a seal 🤣.

We only live a few miles from the coast but it's far enough at the moment to be in the 'not right to go there' territory. I'm looking forward to getting back.

Edit: I'd not head of Mary's Shell before so I did a quick Google. Very good, I like stuff like that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am looking forwards to being able to go down to our flat once lock down eases. I love being by the sea, and have missed it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Roll on the 29th so we can all head outside onto the course and get rid of this cabin fever. Might get rid of some of this forum tension as well 🤞


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

House move going relatively smoothly (cheers Greg)
Having a week offline (tempted to have another, have I missed anything)
Arsenal winning the NLD
White wine, lots of white wine
The local village pubs takeaway food service
Good friends


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			House move going relatively smoothly (cheers Greg)
Having a week offline (tempted to have another, have I missed anything)
Arsenal winning the NLD
White wine, lots of white wine
The local village pubs takeaway food service
Good friends
		
Click to expand...

Where are you living now ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2021)

The Too Good To Go app. Today picked up a magic bag from Gregg's for £2.95 that contained 4 sausage rolls, 1 Belgian bun, 1 croissant, 1 pain au chocolate and a cheese and ham baguette


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where are you living now ?
		
Click to expand...

Taken a short term rental until end of August just north or Cambridge, currently trying to find somewhere to buy in Herts/Cambs/Suffolk (easier said than done even as a cash buyer)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Not Lincolnshire, sadly

View attachment 35598

Click to expand...

Banff?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

The Great Pottery Throwdown...had me blubbing this morning when I watched the final. What damned fine people


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Great Pottery Throwdown...had me blubbing this morning when I watched the final. What damned fine people 

Click to expand...

Still to watch the final...love Keith and how emotional he gets...a great little programme.  Unusually for this sort of competition I like all the finalists and don't really have a favourite...they are all great each in their own way. I will be catching the Final this evening - so not even the slightest hint please


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still to watch the final...love Keith and how emotional he gets...a great little programme.  Unusually for this sort of competition I like all the finalists and don't really have a favourite...they are all great each in their own way. I will be catching the Final this evening - so not even the slightest hint please 

Click to expand...

First time ever for me too that I really didn't mind who won as they were all so lovely. To be fair the same could be said about all the contestants I think. I binge watched the first series and there were the usual slightly too competitive ones that I took a "dislike" to but was delighted at the final winner on that occasion. Amazing how immersed I can get in it and invested in the "competitors".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			First time ever for me too that I really didn't mind who won as they were all so lovely. To be fair the same could be said about all the contestants I think. I binge watched the first series and there were the usual slightly too competitive ones that I took a "dislike" to but was delighted at the final winner on that occasion. Amazing how immersed I can get in it and invested in the "competitors".
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I've enjoyed them all - and looking back on those who have gone I thought that Sally's building was just beautiful, amazing - especially when the workshop lights were dimmed and her building interior light switched on...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - I've enjoyed them all - and looking back on those who have gone I thought that Sally's building was just beautiful, amazing - especially when the workshop lights were dimmed and her building interior light switched on...
		
Click to expand...

I was shocked when Sal was kicked out but "stick to the brief"!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh and as soon as it's allowed I'm off on a pottery workshop


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I was shocked when Sal was kicked out but "stick to the brief"!
		
Click to expand...

It was still a wrong decision. She tweaked the brief, no more. She was also the best potter on the show by some distance, imo.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was still a wrong decision. She tweaked the brief, no more. She was also the best potter on the show by some distance, imo.
		
Click to expand...

It was weird - just the lip on the bowl I think...harsh for sure.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2021)

Having a new desk arrive (flat pack of course) - and somehow managing to assemble it in 20 minutes - and it is still standing.   And I only needed one beer to get me through it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh and as soon as it's allowed I'm off on a pottery workshop 

Click to expand...


Why am I now thinking of Patrick Swayze, Demi Moore and "Ghost"?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Why am I now thinking of Patrick Swayze, Demi Moore and "Ghost"?    

Click to expand...

I wish. Both to look like her and have him at such close quarters!! Always so sad to think he died so young.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I wish. Both to look like her and have him at such close quarters!! Always so sad to think he died so young.
		
Click to expand...

I remember listing to a review of that film and someone commenting that she was just practising how she put her make-up on in the morning


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2021)

Found out today that my Aunt received a letter from Boris today. 

Thanking my uncle for his services provided to the NHS during covid before he passed. 

Whilst I know its only a typed letter, he's stil signed it in person and they've references my uncle by his nick name, so someone has at least asked about him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

An amusing episode at the end of the Cardiff/Watford match...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I was shocked when Sal was kicked out but "stick to the brief"!
		
Click to expand...

Sal was just too ‘lippy’ that week.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was still a wrong decision. She tweaked the brief, no more. She was also the best potter on the show by some distance, imo.
		
Click to expand...

I was really surprised at the time too, she was the best potter I think, but Keith was pretty peeved that she had gone off brief! 

Like others I would have been happy for any of the finalists to win but (no spoilers) I was especially happy for the winner.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I was really surprised at the time too, she was the best potter I think, but Keith was pretty peeved that she had gone off brief!

Like others I would have been happy for any of the finalists to win but (no spoilers) I was especially happy for the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Still no spoilers but didn't think there was much doubt about who produced the best set in the final. So envious of their skills and so going to try it when I can!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Still no spoilers but didn't think there was much doubt about who produced the best set in the final. So envious of their skills and so going to try it when I can!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't able to watch the Final last night - hopefully this evening.  I think I know at this moment who I'd like to win...but that changes with the wind direction.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2021)

I got '3 in ten' on Popmaster today. The Jam .

It is ridiculously rare that I actually manage this so I am feeling very happy with myself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I wasn't able to watch the Final last night - hopefully this evening.  I think I know at this moment who I'd like to win...but that changes with the wind direction.
		
Click to expand...

just watched the Final and how wonderful...strangely there must be onions being cut because - yes - I need a handkerchief...🥲 What a marvellous competition....


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			just watched the Final and how wonderful...strangely there must be onions being cut because - yes - I need a handkerchief...🥲 What a marvellous competition....
		
Click to expand...

When Jodie saw her Dad...I blubbed like a baby.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been putting my old man's bets on for him whilst the bookies are closed, he's finally got one of this both teams to score and win bets up, £480 treble off a fiver.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got '3 in ten' on Popmaster today. The Jam .

It is ridiculously rare that I actually manage this so I am feeling very happy with myself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to come to terms with the fact that Don Henley's "The Boys of Summer" is 36 years old , as one of the year questions revealed.  Where the hell did they go?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 16, 2021)

The David Davis speech.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 16, 2021)

Losing the manager, being 2-0 down after 20 and coming back to win 3-2 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			When Jodie saw her Dad...I blubbed like a baby.
		
Click to expand...

Loved Jodie's accent - and seemed such a lovely girl - then shown at the end in full PPE.  Thought Adam and Peter was great also. As far as 'Keith Richard'- 'he' was just so cool through the whole series - the series has been a real tonic for these difficult times.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2021)

One week gone since schools returned and no surge in infections yet. If that can hold for another week or so I will be far more confident going forward. This has always seemed to me to be the biggest hurdle, one of the biggest areas for spreading infection but one that cannot be shut down or turned off for significantly extended periods.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I've been putting my old man's bets on for him whilst the bookies are closed, he's finally got one of this both teams to score and win bets up, £480 treble off a fiver.
		
Click to expand...

He's just had a 14/1. Buzzing for him.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Just booked the first comp of the year 😃


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2021)

My fridge part is in the UK!!! Just gotta clear customs and get to me from I assume East Midlands as the Aussies say it's in Coventry!! Bet it doesn't fix my fridge issue now!


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2021)

Setting off for a beach walk soon. Not been there since Sunday and I have withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Setting off for a beach walk soon. Not been there since Sunday and I have withdrawal symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

No photos please!
I've not seen the sea for over a year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 18, 2021)

Going out for a run and ending up running a 10K PB.


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Setting off for a beach walk soon. Not been there since Sunday and I have withdrawal symptoms.
		
Click to expand...


Gone from being less than a mile from the sea to 100 miles from the sea last week. Not jealous at all lol. Enjoy


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 18, 2021)

Course is apparently drying out nicely, hopefully another dry 10 days before we are allowed back out to play.


----------



## RichA (Mar 18, 2021)

Prunus, magnolia and a few thorn blossoms starting to show in the garden. I think I'm going to appreciate the natural beauty of the golf course more than I ever have before.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

The Oxford-Cambridge Expressway has been cancelled.
This would have torn up any of the countryside around here that HS2 isn't already.
Any future plans must put the environment at the top of the list.
Happy Days....


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2021)

Hearing that the research into training dogs to sniff out Covid has been positive - the covid stinking clothing I sent may have helped


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			No photos please!
I've not seen the sea for over a year. 

Click to expand...

Oh noI realise how lucky I am to have lived here for most of my life.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gone from being less than a mile from the sea to 100 miles from the sea last week. Not jealous at all lol. Enjoy 

Click to expand...

Hope you can get back to the sea soon. Was lovely out there today.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2021)

Can't remember seeing cuttlefish on the tide line before. There were loads!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2021)

Our football season is officially starting back on 3rd April, the league have given teams the option to drop out of the remainder of the season without fear of relegation. Our main title rivals who are 6 points behind with 2 games in hand have dropped out 😮 We were to play them on the first two weeks back as well so it's a massive boost for us. Hopefully I'll report back in a couple of months with a photo of me holding the league trophy 🏆🤞


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Our football season is officially starting back on 3rd April, the league have given teams the option to drop out of the remainder of the season without fear of relegation. Our main title rivals who are 6 points behind with 2 games in hand have dropped out 😮 We were to play them on the first two weeks back as well so it's a massive boost for us. Hopefully I'll report back in a couple of months with a photo of me holding the league trophy 🏆🤞
		
Click to expand...

Double-edged sword I think. Makes your run-in easier but your title win will have the dreaded asterisk. 

Our first training session is Weds 31st, then our first game on the Friday 2nd! Even though it's a Sunday league we've got an extra game in then on the bank holiday to avoid a double header. So one training session then straight back into action! Can't wait.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

First day of spring tomorrow...

Great, at the moment, with a fair bit of blossom to be seen... 
Most especially a nearby mimosa...


----------



## Pants (Mar 19, 2021)

Had a walk with a mate around his course this morning.  Just in one area where the green keepers had been doing some clearance I picked up 14 good balls - incl 8 Pro V1's.  Could have had a load more but pockets were full.  Happy days.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Double-edged sword I think. Makes your run-in easier but your title win will have the dreaded asterisk. 

Click to expand...

I thought we were friends 🤬😂😂😂
Yeah we have to play twice a week, Saturday and Wednesday I think.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

This one is epic.

My bank card got cloned and there were two debits totaling £250 to a gambling site in Malta.  Barclays did everything necessary in putting a stop on the card and issuing a new one.  When the new one arrived, I went through the process of officially cancelling it and Barclays refunded the £250.

But in the meantime, the same site had issued a £300 credit - some kind of gambling winnings that the scumbag who cloned my card had won but had not changed the account it went to.    And according to Barclays, that money is now mine.

So I have made £300 out of my card being cloned - happy days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This one is epic.

My bank card got cloned and there were two debits totaling £250 to a gambling site in Malta.  Barclays did everything necessary in putting a stop on the card and issuing a new one.  When the new one arrived, I went through the process of officially cancelling it and Barclays refunded the £250.

But in the meantime, the same site had issued a £300 credit - some kind of gambling winnings that the scumbag who cloned my card had won but had not changed the account it went to.    And according to Barclays, that money is now mine.

So I have made £300 out of my card being cloned - happy days.   

Click to expand...

I love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This one is epic.

My bank card got cloned and there were two debits totaling £250 to a gambling site in Malta.  Barclays did everything necessary in putting a stop on the card and issuing a new one.  When the new one arrived, I went through the process of officially cancelling it and Barclays refunded the £250.

But in the meantime, the same site had issued a £300 credit - some kind of gambling winnings that the scumbag who cloned my card had won but had not changed the account it went to.    And according to Barclays, that money is now mine.

So I have made £300 out of my card being cloned - happy days.   

Click to expand...

I'm sure one of the gambling addiction charities will welcome your donation...maybe


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2021)

The Rugby League season has started again and I am watching Widnes Vikings on iPlayer!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This one is epic.

My bank card got cloned and there were two debits totaling £250 to a gambling site in Malta.  Barclays did everything necessary in putting a stop on the card and issuing a new one.  When the new one arrived, I went through the process of officially cancelling it and Barclays refunded the £250.

But in the meantime, the same site had issued a £300 credit - some kind of gambling winnings that the scumbag who cloned my card had won but had not changed the account it went to.    And according to Barclays, that money is now mine.

So I have made £300 out of my card being cloned - happy days.   

Click to expand...

That's amazing! I can imagine that on an updated version of Monopoly... "A cyber criminal clones your card but forgets to collect his winnings - collect £300."


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2021)

A lovely walk round the lakes and down the river. Not quite the seaside, but lovely all the same. Shame none of the pub gardens were open, couldve killed for a quick pint before the footie


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow and herself has been able, after several days of trying, to secure a couple of passes for RHS Wisley...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Not sure if my heart should be gladdened that 83 dogs will hopefully be returned to their rightful owners, or randomly irritated that they were stolen in the first place;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-56475355

On balance I'm gladdened that their standard of treatment should greatly improve in the very near future.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm sure one of the gambling addiction charities will welcome your donation...maybe 

Click to expand...

It was donated to the Exeter branch of B&Q for things for my new house.   Well the golf pro shop was still closed .....


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure if my heart should be gladdened that 83 dogs will hopefully be returned to their rightful owners, or randomly irritated that they were stolen in the first place;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-56475355

On balance I'm gladdened that their standard of treatment should greatly improve in the very near future.
		
Click to expand...

I just knew who before I clicked on it. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure if my heart should be gladdened that 83 dogs will hopefully be returned to their rightful owners, or randomly irritated that they were stolen in the first place;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-56475355

On balance I'm gladdened that their standard of treatment should greatly improve in the very near future.
		
Click to expand...

I like the comment that they believed the dogs were stolen.
There was me thinking that the alternative caravan club had stated a dog sitting service


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure if my heart should be gladdened that 83 dogs will hopefully be returned to their rightful owners, or randomly irritated that they were stolen in the first place;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-56475355

On balance I'm gladdened that their standard of treatment should greatly improve in the very near future.
		
Click to expand...

Good post. However, it would be better if the legislature were outraged that they were stolen , and passed some draconian laws against this activity.
And I am being very restrained.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

Started the construction of my pergola/bbq shack today, got the hard bit of screwing it to the house done so it should be plain sailing from here


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2021)

752,308 people got their Covid vaccine yesterday


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			752,308 people got their Covid vaccine yesterday
		
Click to expand...

HiD did 102 today , top jabbing


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

Live ice hockey at 8pm for the second straight evening.  Another win for the Tampa Bay Lightning and I'll be a very happy bunny.  And had no side effects either from my covid jab today.


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Started the construction of my pergola/bbq shack today, got the hard bit of screwing it to the house done so it should be plain sailing from here 

Click to expand...

Some photos would be good as I’m thinking of building something similar


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Good post. However, it would be better if the legislature were outraged that they were stolen , and passed some draconian laws against this activity.
And I am being very restrained.
		
Click to expand...

Its almost as if kidnapping a beloved family member was just naughty... as opposed to a dead man walking


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			Some photos would be good as I’m thinking of building something similar
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate 👍


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2021)

A family of robins following me around the garden as I dig over the flower beds


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			HiD did 102 today , top jabbing 

Click to expand...

Good darts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2021)

Able to book a nice place for a few days stay late May and able to invite my son and his g/friend along -  their pandemic year has been totally and unremittingly difficult, miserable and painful - as has that of many of the 3m 'missed'.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

One of the better days. MIL has results of her mastectomy and its non aggressive so no more treatment. Plus Daughter has had her results re sergeants exam and she has passed with flying colour. 3% off exceptional.


----------



## RichA (Mar 23, 2021)

This time next week I'll be half way through my first round of golf in 12 weeks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

RichA said:



			This time next week I'll be half way through my first round of golf in 12 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

And no doubt my tyrets syndrome will of kicked in again.


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2021)

RichA said:



			This time next week I'll be half way through my first round of golf in 12 weeks.
		
Click to expand...


This time next week the clock in my car will be correct!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			And no doubt my tyrets syndrome will of kicked in again.
		
Click to expand...

I see your spelling hasn't kicked in yet 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I see your spelling hasn't kicked in yet 😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...


*TOURETTES*

*So you don't forget for next time.*


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



*TOURETTES*

*So you don't forget for next time.*

Click to expand...

ave just goggled it 😉


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			ave just *goggled* it 😉
		
Click to expand...


Do you even read what you've typed?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Do you even read what you've typed?

Click to expand...

there is a reason why there is a wink there 😉🤣


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			there is a reason why there is a wink there 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...


Yeah right, you normally just blame autocorrect.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			This time next week the clock in my car will be correct!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it a bit strange when the clock in Hyundai jumped forward 1 hour last Sunday


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 24, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



*TOURETTES*

*So you don't forget for next time.*

Click to expand...

It’s actually Tourette’s...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Starting to think on how and where we'll be able to meet up with children after April 12th - outdoors and for a picnic or two.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Just paid my subs for the coming year.  My wife saw how much it was and...well...said that it was an awful lot of money (£1800).  Well that's what it is around here for a decent members club - besides - and as I reminded her - I could have finished work on 1st March but decided to finish end March - and so my March salary has paid for my subs...

Just as well - she said rather threateningly...

Anyway - that's me sorted...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 24, 2021)

Another great service story for me. 
Ordered a bench mortiser machine from Abbey Tools (via Amazon) and they mailed saying machines are in short supply so could be a week or so, no biggy - not in a rush. 

But got a message today saying they got one yesterday and shipped it overnight so will be with me today. I didn't even opt for or pay for express delivery. 

Between them and FFX, my workshop is going to be looking and functioning brilliantly.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2021)

Great afternoon. Sat watching a bowls match with a bottle of white wine. Retired to the terrace afterwards for nibbles... ah, Bisto!!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just found out my golf mates have booked a day out at Dundonald Links to celebrate my 50th birthday in the summer.

Very chuffed, should be a great day out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2021)

Apologies to any posties but this did amuse me;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-norfolk-56530133


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 25, 2021)

Seeing my name on BRS, meaning I'm going to be playing golf very soon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Just found out my golf mates have booked a day out at Dundonald Links to celebrate my 50th birthday in the summer.

Very chuffed, should be a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

60th surely


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2021)

Finding out one of Mrs Fundys best friends got the all clear from her specialist today having been fighting cancer all through the pandemic.

We have raised a glass to her and the docs who treated her


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2021)

Just discovered that there is a sudden temperature soar next week - going to be around 20 degrees! This is unexpected. Usually when exiting a lockdown we get torrential rain... Absolutely cannot wait for my first round on Tuesday. Only downside, looks like the golf trousers I bought in lockdown won't be getting an outing for a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just discovered that there is a sudden temperature soar next week - going to be around 20 degrees! This is unexpected. Usually when exiting a lockdown we get torrential rain... Absolutely cannot wait for my first round on Tuesday. Only downside, looks like the golf trousers I bought in lockdown won't be getting an outing for a long time. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, must be nice living down south in the tropical weather!

Updated forecast for Monday here is 45 mph wind and heavy rain 

Reaching the heights of 10 degrees on Wednesday and Thursday but the wind is switching to the north so it will be bloody freezing 

Looks like wind is from the north for quite a spell so it will stay dry but cold so wont need to worry about starting to cut my grass in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/feb/12/martinwainwright


----------



## Dando (Mar 27, 2021)

First attempt at regrippng a club today. I still have all my fingers and toes, and the grip is straight!
I guess the real test will be when I swing it next week


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			First attempt at regrippng a club today. I still have all my fingers and toes, and the grip is straight!
I guess the real test will be when I swing it next week
		
Click to expand...

Did two myself last week

Cheated used 360 grips

First one got stuck (did over sink no vice went too slow) second was straight on no issue


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Starting to think on how and where we'll be able to meet up with children after April 12th - outdoors and for a picnic or two.

Click to expand...

Why not after 29th march?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 35839


https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/feb/12/martinwainwright

Click to expand...

I swore blind that that was a wind-up. Until I checked it myself on google maps ... 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			I swore blind that that was a wind-up. Until I checked it myself on google maps ... 😀
		
Click to expand...

Had it not been genuine I wouldn't have found it that amusing; it's the fact that it is real that makes it funny.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had it not been genuine I wouldn't have found it that amusing; it's the fact that it is real that makes it funny.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see there is some humour still left in the country! I imagine if that was 
applied for today, some miserable blighter would object.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



*Nice to see there is some humour still left in the country! *I imagine if that was
applied for today, some miserable blighter would object.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, we certainly need it at the moment.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

Been designing and building a set of custom speakers in my workshop, always had an idea of what I would want the front baffles to look like (2 strips of white oak sandwiching a darker meranti  strip). 
Really enjoyed learning about cabinet and crossover design and getting back in to doing some soldering. 
Hopefully, once the final finish coat has beeb applied they will look and sound great.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Sport is back! Football tonight, golf and tennis tomorrow, more football golf and tennis to come this week as well. Buzzing - finally have something to look forward to to get me through the working day.


----------



## RichA (Mar 29, 2021)

Visiting my 89-year old Dad for the first time since December. 
A walk, a picnic, an outdoor haircut for him and a spot of gardening in glorious sunshine. Happy day.


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2021)

Got the date of my 2nd Pfizer vaccination through for two weeks today.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2021)

Bowls semi-final today. Giddy with excitement.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bowls semi-final today. Giddy with excitement.
		
Click to expand...

Keep your balls clean.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Get to see my mum in the garden on Thursday after work. Not seen her in nearly 6 months due to lockdowns and differing tiers between Rutland and Lincolnshire


----------



## BrianM (Mar 30, 2021)

Government assistance for doing my Stability 4 course, a day and a half and it costs £1234 plus VAT, they are also paying for my train and hotel, delighted!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bowls semi-final today. Giddy with excitement.
		
Click to expand...

And the winner is... yeah!!

Final a week on Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			And the winner is... yeah!!

Final a week on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck in the final mate.👍🏻


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			And the winner is... yeah!!

Final a week on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

El Bandito strikes again, well done


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2021)

Seeing my brother for the first time this year today. He came to the course after work and caddied a few holes for me


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2021)

Driving with the sunroof and windows open.😎


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2021)

Piece said:



			Driving with the sunroof and windows open.😎
		
Click to expand...

Had my top down today


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Had my top down today 

Click to expand...

Photos please


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Photos please 

Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



View attachment 35903

Click to expand...

Bunker girls, a nice change from calendar girls


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bunker girls, a nice change from calendar girls 

Click to expand...

 Were they maid in Berlin.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 30, 2021)

Sitting on a bench today eating my picnic with a robin hopping round my feet eating the dropped crumbs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Were they maid in Berlin.
		
Click to expand...

At least it didn't go t*ts up


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2021)

Crisis in the lambing fields.
Walking my daughters dog today and spotted a young lamb with it's head stuck in the square wire fencing.
Couldn't walk into the field with dog and could not tie her up by the road.
Pondering what to do when the farmer turns up. someone brighter than me must have phoned him.
Spent a very entertaining half hour watching the farmer free the lamb and try to get it back to its mother on the other side of the field.
Young lambs are not very clever.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2021)

Getting out on the bike for the first time in a while (ill post on the random irritations thread about not being able to move in the morning  )


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 1, 2021)

This sounds like a great idea.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...mpts-plan-for-canal-along-egypt-israel-border


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 1, 2021)

The start of the new baseball season today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Go on @Orikoru .. you don't want to look after a 5 year old .. their already formed their personalities .. won't be any practice for when you have kids 

Borrow one lol either one 🤣. I'll provide food and nappies


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 2, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			This sounds like a great idea.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...mpts-plan-for-canal-along-egypt-israel-border

Click to expand...

Hmm...work to be carried out by OFP Lariol?🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Hmm...work to be carried out by OFP Lariol?🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mo Zes..... Water separation expert.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2021)

The photographs of Monifieth Links by @davidy233 in the I played today thread.  Absolutely beautiful, thank you.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The photographs of Monifieth Links by @davidy233 in the I played today thread.  Absolutely beautiful, thank you. 

Click to expand...

Thanks my man - iPhones are clever things - though I keep meaning to take one of my real cameras out when I'm playing early in the morning or in the evening.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Thanks my man - iPhones are clever things - though I keep meaning to take one of my real cameras out when I'm playing early in the morning or in the evening.
		
Click to expand...

That's with an iPhone!  Even more impressive.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

Garden visits today 

Wife had her best friend round this morning 

Easter egg hunt with the girls 

This afternoon my sister and her husband round for Easter egg hunt 

Just nice for the wife and the girls more than anything


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2021)

Reuniting a young lad in the village with his wallet which we found on our morning walk with the dogs. He thought he'd left it in a taxi but must have dropped out of his pocket. He'd cancelled his cards but his work ID and driving license were most important to him and he was delighted to get it back.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's with an iPhone!  Even more impressive. 

Click to expand...

Yep and it's got a big blob of dust on the sensor too - I can clean that off on a proper camera but not on a phone so I just have to compose so it doesn't show much.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2021)

Last year when I suggested, for reasons of diversity, that they should hold the Boat Race on the Clyde.........well looks like it is moving that way.

Goodness me an Olympic rower had just been beaten by a labrador dug.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 4, 2021)

The Boat Race - my each-way bet on Oxford came in.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Boat Race - my each-way bet on Oxford came in.
		
Click to expand...

It's clearly rigged

Same teams make the final every year ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 4, 2021)

Finishing my first set of custom built speakers. 
Customer is delighted with the look and the sound from such small drivers is outstanding. 
Very happy with them.


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It's clearly rigged

Same teams make the final every year ?
		
Click to expand...

It's not rigged ......................... they use oars.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2021)

First attempt at veneering today and seem to have nailed it first time. A lovely walnut veneer on a 18mm MDF sheet for my next set of custom speakers (well a sound box in this case).

Contact adhesive is absolutely reeking though 🤢


----------



## GB72 (Apr 5, 2021)

3 days if outdoor beers with mates. My liver now wants to go back into lockdown


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

Car is looking very glossy! 😎


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Car is looking very glossy! 😎
	View attachment 36034
View attachment 36035

Click to expand...

Nice. Cleaned mine yesterday so looking very shiny too. Tried Autoglym Rapid Wax for the first time and seems pretty good. What tyre dressing have you used?


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nice. Cleaned mine yesterday so looking very shiny too. Tried Autoglym Rapid Wax for the first time and seems pretty good. What tyre dressing have you used?
		
Click to expand...

Meguiars Endurance, double coverage 😎


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It's clearly rigged

Same teams make the final every year ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what is rigged.....Mr Universe.
Always won by a human


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Car is looking very glossy! 😎
	View attachment 36034
View attachment 36035

Click to expand...

Looks gorgeous, did you machine polish it?


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Looks gorgeous, did you machine polish it?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers and yes. Got the car last summer and few weeks later I spent a whole day doing a wash and decon, then used my DA machine polisher (except the roof and front bumper). Finished off with 3 coats of Gyeon Syncro.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Cheers and yes. Got the car last summer and few weeks later I spent a whole day doing a wash and decon, then used my DA machine polisher (except the roof and front bumper). Finished off with 3 coats of Gyeon Syncro.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not just get totally miffed when the day after you get dirty drizzly rain that coats it in spotty orange dust spots?


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Do you not just get totally miffed when the day after you get dirty drizzly rain that coats it in spotty orange dust spots?
		
Click to expand...

Pollen is the main issue now. A quick pass with a QD and job done...until the next day 😂


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Cheers and yes. Got the car last summer and few weeks later I spent a whole day doing a wash and decon, then used my DA machine polisher (except the roof and front bumper). Finished off with 3 coats of Gyeon Syncro.
		
Click to expand...

What DA do you use?
I have a DAS-6 Pro.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			What DA do you use?
I have a DAS-6 Pro.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Great little machine.😎


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2021)

Black wheels. With that colour blue?  Nooooo....


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Black wheels. With that colour blue?  Nooooo....
		
Click to expand...

😁 Gloss black wheels fits with the gloss black trim over the rest of the car. I love it but get that some dont. For me, it stands out and is different than the boring silver type alloys.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			😁 Gloss black wheels fits with the gloss black trim over the rest of the car. I love it but get that some dont. For me, it stands out and is different than the boring silver type alloys.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I know its just me...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Pollen is the main issue now. A quick pass with a QD and job done...until the next day 😂
		
Click to expand...

QD? I've already rinsed and dried mine today to get rid of the dusty marks in the melted frost!

Mine got pranged in the golf club car park yesterday - gutted. Driver left a note and found me on the course - initially all apologetic but I get the feeling that might just change when the garage quote comes in. Only positive in the whole sorry episode is the damage is to the underside of the bumper just above the number plate so not glaringly obvious.


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			QD? I've already rinsed and dried mine today to get rid of the dusty marks in the melted frost!

Mine got pranged in the golf club car park yesterday - gutted. Driver left a note and found me on the course - initially all apologetic but I get the feeling that might just change when the garage quote comes in. Only positive in the whole sorry episode is the damage is to the underside of the bumper just above the number plate so not glaringly obvious.
		
Click to expand...

QD = quick detailer. A spray used to quickly clean low dirt areas. Apply with one cloth and buff off with a clean one. Sonax BSD is one I use a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2021)

The Footie thread.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			QD = quick detailer. A spray used to quickly clean low dirt areas. Apply with one cloth and buff off with a clean one. Sonax BSD is one I use a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good. I'm always worried the dusty residue will scratch if I don't wash it off??


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Car is looking very glossy! 😎
	View attachment 36034
View attachment 36035

Click to expand...

Can't you read the sign ?

Nice job. Wheels look good, but wing mirrors in silver ?


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Looks good. I'm always worried the dusty residue will scratch if I don't wash it off??
		
Click to expand...

The scratching depends on what you have as your last layer protection; e.g. wax, ceramic sealant, etc. If you don't have decent protection, then yes, scratches can occur. Even though i have triple layer ceramic, I rarely use a QD on its own; I wash before.


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Can't you read the sign ?

Nice job. Wheels look good, but wing mirrors in silver ?

Click to expand...

🤣 good spot, lucky i know the neighbours.

Silver provides the contrast as you can have too much black. 😮😉


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2021)

Found a wholesaler selling Indian spices etc, great little find, spent a small fortune 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2021)

We have a Wales based engineer in our team, he's absolutely useless and possibly the laziest person I've ever worked with, constantly ducking and diving and using every loophole possible to avoid working. I call him Heath as he generally manages to work a 3 day week most weeks 😳
He's banned from so many customers due to shoddy work it's unreal.
Anyway he's handed his notice in 🍻🎉🎊🍻 apparently he's been head hunted by a rival company.
I smell a rat, a massive one 🤔 I know first hand the engineers in the rival company think he's a clown 😅


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Found a wholesaler selling Indian spices etc, great little find, spent a small fortune 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

This place?

https://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2021)

Getting paid for the first time since before Xmas....


----------



## pool888 (Apr 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Finishing my first set of custom built speakers.
Customer is delighted with the look and the sound from such small drivers is outstanding.
Very happy with them.
		
Click to expand...

Love to see people making nice stuff themselves, hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			This place?

https://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/

Click to expand...

A local place in Inverness Bob, called Eurasia.
Have got right into my Indian cooking, making the base sauce then whatever curry you want from there.
I use the curry guy bible 😀


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 9, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Love to see people making nice stuff themselves, hope you are enjoying it. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, I am indeed. 

Now working on a small set of bookshelf speakers before I start on a custom soundbar for a friend.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2021)

Adama Traore


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 9, 2021)

Stressful week trying to book 2 Opens which were both full after around 5 minutes.

Managed ro book Royal Dornoch for £40 and North.Berwick for £25 which included a pint of bitter, golf ball and a bottle of water!

Result and all the hard work paid off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

Rachel Blackmore winning the national !


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rachel Blackmore winning the national !
		
Click to expand...

I watched it from behind the settee as I hate seeing horses hurt. Stunning result for female sportswomen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I watched it from behind the settee as I hate seeing horses hurt. Stunning result for female sportswomen.
		
Click to expand...

It’s been a brilliant year for her so far - she has been superb


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Watching a robin in the garden pulling leather jackets out of the grass.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

My little stalker appears to be back - it’s very sweet 😍


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 11, 2021)

I finished painting the hall stairs and landing this week (in the main) the joy knowing that I will never do it again.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2021)

For those that have asked, today’s bowling final went very well.

The format of the comp was 21 ends and only woods within 1 yard counted for scoring. It was called a “2 wood yardstick.” You only get 2 woods each end.

I played 18 ends, by which time my opponent couldn’t catch me.

This year’s winner of the 2 wood yardstick is...... yeah!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2021)

Congratulations mate👍🏻


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			For those that have asked, today’s bowling final went very well.

The format of the comp was 21 ends and only woods within 1 yard counted for scoring. It was called a “2 wood yardstick.” You only get 2 woods each end.

I played 18 ends, by which time my opponent couldn’t catch me.

This year’s winner of the 2 wood yardstick is...... yeah!
		
Click to expand...

Me and Big Steve, the winner of the other final played today...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Me and Big Steve, the winner of the other final played today...






Click to expand...

Big Steve, what is your name? 😬


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Me and Big Steve, the winner of the other final played today...






Click to expand...

B**tard! 

Seeing that background makes me very wistful...

Well played by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Big Steve, what is your name? 😬
		
Click to expand...

I’m with Beezerk on this one, stood next to anyone else he’d be known as “Steve”😘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2021)

Why are you wearing plus 2's [knickerbottoms] 

Sitting in my lounge watching four baby coos playing tig in the sunshine.


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Me and Big Steve, the winner of the other final played today...






Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			I’m with Beezerk on this one, stood next to anyone else he’d be known as “Steve”😘
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it has nothing to do with his height ? If it was wouldn't he be tall Steve ?

Well done Bri. What do they call a bandit in bowls ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Well done Bri. What do they call a bandit in bowls ?

Click to expand...

Big.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Perhaps it has nothing to do with his height ? If it was wouldn't he be tall Steve ?

Well done Bri. What do they call a bandit in bowls ?

Click to expand...

Underhanded?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Perhaps it has nothing to do with his height ? If it was wouldn't he be tall Steve ?

Well done Bri. What do they call a bandit in bowls ?

Click to expand...

To be fair to Big Steve I purposely crouched down a little to make him look taller. He’s 6’3”

Been in 5 finals in 2 years of bowling, and won 4 of them.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Well done Bri. What do they call a bandit in bowls ?

Click to expand...

Hobbit.


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 12, 2021)

Taking the dog we borrow for a walk along the canal, popping in to a pub to see if they could squeeze us in, and then spending a pleasant 40 minutes or so sitting on a bench in the courtyard in the spring sunshine with a pint of Aspall's cider in my hand.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 12, 2021)

Haircut done 😁😁😁


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

Just had a lovely game of badminton with my wife and two friends. Fantastic to be back on the court.


----------



## Sats (Apr 13, 2021)

Took my youngest out for 9 holes and such a joy now he can strike the ball and properly play!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 14, 2021)

Getting a haircut.   Putting the hairgel and comb right to the back of the cabinet.  (Fragger, you might need to look up what these two items are!)


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 15, 2021)

Getting the hang of this veneering malarky. Some nice white oak over a trapezoid MDF cabinet and stained with spirit dye.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 15, 2021)

The lass gets her vaccine tomorrow - she has been stuck in France for 6 months now (various reasons) so hopefully she can come home soon


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2021)

Being back at the caravan.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2021)

The boy wonder had his school place confirmed today


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Being back at the caravan.
		
Click to expand...

Even better news in that there was half a box of efes draft beer and 2 bottles of bourbon here!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2021)

Eldest getting into our first choice primary school 

5 min walk, no roads to cross at all .. and once the twins are in preschool it's on the way to the current pre school we have the eldest in so should help out


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2021)

A trip to the outlet centre and a 1,000g Haribo Tangfastics which should last a couple of days !


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2021)

Finished my first set of commercially available speakers. Very Happy with the shape, the finish and the sound for such a small single full range driver is brilliant. 

On to the next ones, its becoming quite addictive.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

The fact that nobody else in the world can do ceremonials like the British military.  Such a shame about the circumstances.

Well done ladies & gentlemen, you are doing him proud.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2021)

This little fella collected today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			This little fella collected today.
View attachment 36229

Click to expand...

What's the breed? I could guess but likely embarrass myself 😆. Gorgeous puppy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The fact that nobody else in the world can do ceremonials like the British military.  Such a shame about the circumstances.

Well done ladies & gentlemen, you are doing him proud.
		
Click to expand...

As ever made me feel so very proud and grateful to call this country my home. Once the band started "I Vow To Thee My Country" I was in bits 

I held my breath as they carried the coffin up the stairs into the chapel - well done lads.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What's the breed? I could guess but likely embarrass myself 😆. Gorgeous puppy.
		
Click to expand...

Labradoodle 😬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*What's the breed?* I could guess but likely embarrass myself 😆. Gorgeous puppy.
		
Click to expand...

He's probably too busy picking up little "presents" to reply.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			As ever made me feel so very proud and grateful to call this country my home. Once the band started "I Vow To Thee My Country" I was in bits 

I held my breath as they carried the coffin up the stairs into the chapel - well done lads.
		
Click to expand...

Had "Jerusalem" & "I Vow To Thee My Country" at our wedding so Mrs BiM wasn't much better.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had "Jerusalem" & "I Vow To Thee My Country" at our wedding so Mrs BiM wasn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't because of the hymns Rich..


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had "Jerusalem" & "I Vow To Thee My Country" at our wedding so Mrs BiM wasn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

Jerusalem at mine too and that would have started me off if it came first. The words to "I Vow" so fitting for the man. 

It is sad that the millions watching around the world, seeing Windsor and England in glorious spring sunshine and thinking "let's go there", won't be able to for some time yet.

As for the Queen - bless her heart...an elderly lady with head bowed saying goodbye to her beloved husband.

That's me off again


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That wasn't because of the hymns Rich..

Click to expand...

Shes currently sat in a dark corner sobbing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			Shes currently sat in a dark corner sobbing
		
Click to expand...

She used to like your comments...


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			She used to like your comments...
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad someone did


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Labradoodle 😬
		
Click to expand...

Is that the posh name for a Poodor?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had "Jerusalem" & "I Vow To Thee My Country" at our wedding so Mrs BiM wasn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

They'd only just been written hadn't they? 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They'd only just been written hadn't they? 😂
		
Click to expand...

You're confusing me with chrisd, which is practically grounds to sue.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2021)

Had a cracking round with my mate and two other club members we joined up with, weather was great, and followed it up with a couple of pints in the afternoon sun. Amazing to have _proper_ golf back again!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Is that the posh name for a Poodor?
		
Click to expand...



Nah, posh name and eye-watering price for a Mongrel.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had "Jerusalem" & "*I Vow To Thee My Country*" at our wedding so Mrs BiM wasn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

I had an relation named Ree!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2021)

Lovely morning. We went to an open garden event, fabulous house, grounds, gardens. After that we went to a cafe on a farm nearby, never been there before. Sat outside, lovely setting, fabulous ginger and lemon cake 😍. So nice to be out and about again.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're confusing me with chrisd, which is practically grounds to sue.  

Click to expand...

We had a very modern vicar and we had several mid 1970's pop songs played on the organ during our wedding - Bridge over troubled water, Nights in white satin etc etc , much better than all this religious rubbish 🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2021)

First midweek evening bbq of the year, just quick and simple, smash burgers and spicy sausage sandwiches


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2021)

Swallows having arrived at Nairn, lots flying around 13 amd 14... summer is almost here


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2021)

Saw a woodpecker in our garden


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			Saw a woodpecker in our garden
		
Click to expand...

Green one or Black and white?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			Saw a woodpecker in our garden
		
Click to expand...

We have them in our garden as well sometimes, wonderful little creatures.


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Green one or Black and white?
		
Click to expand...

Black and white. Greater Spotted according to Google.


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 22, 2021)

Finally decided to make a proper effort into trying to start a dog-walking business as a semi-retirement plan.

Business insurance starts on the first of next month.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			As ever made me feel so very proud and grateful to call this country my home. Once the band started "I Vow To Thee My Country" I was in bits 

I held my breath as they carried the coffin up the stairs into the chapel - well done lads.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's GG Uncle was Surveyor/Clerk of Works for the Windsor estate and designed and installed those steps towards the end of Victoria's reign.
It used to be a muddy grass hill before.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 22, 2021)

Our hedgehogs are back
Unsure if they are using the box I built.
Have to get one of those activated camera thingys.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2021)

When you remember you still have a load of easter egg to eat


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

drive4show said:



			When you remember you still have a load of easter egg to eat  

Click to expand...

I just finished my last one. 😭


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 22, 2021)

Watching a video of my 6 year old granddaughter hitting driver then a iron and nearly reaching the green on one of the holes on our junior course.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2021)

Just booked a table at The House Of Tides in Newcastle for our anniversary in November, never done a Michelin starred restaurant before so can't wait for this.
Had a quick look at the wine list, wow, better leave my Yorkshireness at home


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

You'll be home sober , skint and starving , enjoy


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Wearing jeans for the first time in a year and they still fit


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wearing jeans for the first time in a year and they still fit
		
Click to expand...

Does Jean know you're wearing her stuff??


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Does Jean know you're wearing her stuff??
		
Click to expand...

she only gets upset when I wear her thongs


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			she only gets upset when I wear her thongs
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean things ?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2021)

2 nights booked down in Estepona for mid October to see the Andalucia Masters... 4**** hotel for less than €200. Only 3 hours away. Giddy with the thought of escaping our little valley for a couple of nights - fingers crossed.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2021)

GET IN THERE!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2021)

I love “I see your voice” it’s so bad it’s brilliant..


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2021)

In fact the bad ones are great people, to go on national tv and make yourself silly takes total bottle and modesty.. love them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 24, 2021)

Our NHS.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2021)

Watching episode 3 of Man Down and I realised there's a scene they filmed right next to where we live, just round the corner. 😄


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Sats said:



			Took my youngest out for 9 holes and such a joy now he can strike the ball and properly play!
		
Click to expand...

Great isn't it.
My lad is 10 and has made a big improvement recently. The drier course and weather helps.
He can now get the ball in the air off the deck with irons and a hybrid which has increased his confidence and enjoyment. Chipping and putting is also improving.

He's just joined my club as a junior member, so we played our firt proper 9 holes on Friday.
He wasn't too overwhelmed by the length and actually enjoyed having to go afer shots. 
The highlight was a nice tap in par on a difficult 150 par 3 followed by a 6 on a 450 par 5 (red tees).

Most importantly, he wanted to go back again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2021)

first sighting of Dolphins in the Mory Firth today.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2021)

Finally passed my driving test - only took 13 years and 6 attempts. 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Finally passed my driving test - only took 13 years and 6 attempts. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh well done ✅

Think of all the trips to golf shops you can do now!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Oh well done ✅

Think of all the trips to golf shops you can do now!
		
Click to expand...

Now I can get out on the golf course 4 nights a week, missus will be pleased! 🤣

Need to get a car first to be fair.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Finally passed my driving test - only took 13 years and 6 attempts. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

How's your putting lessons progressing


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 27, 2021)

Getting back into the gym, only going to help the golf swing 😃


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Finally passed my driving test - only took 13 years and 6 attempts. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You wont be needing that lift to H4H then!! 

Congratulations to you mate, youll only be tempted top pop and play more golf now though!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Watching episode 3 of Man Down and I realised there's a scene they filmed right next to where we live, just round the corner. 😄
		
Click to expand...

I was so nearly in the Kevin and Perry Go Large movie.  They filmed a scene in Shepperton High Street and I walked out of the supermarket at the end of the road about five seconds after they finished the scene.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			You wont be needing that lift to H4H then!!

Congratulations to you mate, youll only be tempted top pop and play more golf now though!
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah, cheers. Just two more drop outs and I'll see you there. 

And that was always the plan.. 😉


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha yeah, cheers. Just two more drop outs and I'll see you there.

And that was always the plan.. 😉
		
Click to expand...

I've no doubt we will get the drop outs needed! Get a premier inn room booked (free cancellation)


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2021)

Having lunch with my dad, been too long since the last time!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2021)

After a few attempts and different paint types, finally managed to get a decent finish on some home made active speakers.

Hopefully selling them won't be as hard as painting them


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			After a few attempts and different paint types, finally managed to get a decent finish on some home made active speakers.

Hopefully selling them won't be as hard as painting them 
View attachment 36372

View attachment 36373

Click to expand...

I know where I'm going when I need some new speakers, they look wicked 👌


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I know where I'm going when I need some new speakers, they look wicked 👌
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. They sounds pretty good too for it being a small Bluetooth amp. Only rated at 2 x 20W but they will easily fill a medium sized room with loud but clear sound. 

Think the bronze drivers were the right choice to offset the white. Originally had black ones in mind but glad I changed.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2021)

What a week this has turned out to be, just checked my emails from yesterday when I was off, and I've been given a pay rise! I'll have to buy a lottery ticket now, good things come in threes right?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What a week this has turned out to be, just checked my emails from yesterday when I was off, and I've been given a pay rise! I'll have to buy a lottery ticket now, good things come in threes right?
		
Click to expand...

All good in your household ...

I'm going to predict Mrs comes in with a pregnancy test for number 3 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			All good in your household ...

I'm going to predict Mrs comes in with a pregnancy test for number 3 😉
		
Click to expand...

Not this weekend as it's the wrong time of the month.. we are going to start trying shortly though.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

One of those rare days today when I am actually glad to see the rain.

So long since we had any I have forgotten how many weeks it has been since we had some.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Cheers. They sounds pretty good too for it being a small Bluetooth amp. Only rated at 2 x 20W but they will easily fill a medium sized room with loud but clear sound.
		
Click to expand...

Should have bought one from China.  Mine was rated as 600W

The speakers look really good.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			One of those rare days today when I am actually glad to see the rain.

So long since we had any I have forgotten how many weeks it has been since we had some.
		
Click to expand...

My course has been dry as a bone, the green speed last weekend you'd think it was the middle of a heatwave. Can't believe how little it has rained this month. So much for 'April showers'.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Finally passed my driving test - only took 13 years and 6 attempts. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

 After I took my first test I realised I had best give up driving to get all the bad habits out of my system and did so for nearly 3 years. (I learnt to drive at a young age and did loads of driving without a driving instructor including driving to work and back for about a year. Originally I was taught to drive by someone who rallied and I had copied a lot of his driving techniques

My proper driving instructor said to me (after I passed my test with him) his initial thoughts were " here we go, another boy racer" and the early lessons were all about calming my driving down and learning what a tester would be expecting.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Should have bought one from China.  Mine was rated as 600W

The speakers look really good.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the amplifier power "claims" are ridiculous. I tend to only use amps and drivers by a limited few companies now after buying a cheap 1Kw 10" sub that was a paper cone and a very, very thin with it. Also had very little excursion without looking like it would just rip apart.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Some of the amplifier power "claims" are ridiculous. I tend to only use amps and drivers by a limited few companies now after buying a cheap 1Kw 10" sub that was a paper cone and a very, very thin with it. Also had very little excursion without looking like it would just rip apart.
		
Click to expand...

 My main HiFi speakers are over 40 years old and I have never wanted to change them they were bought after months of listening to just about every make under the sun and they came from a small independent maker. It made me realise that speakers should be bought according to your music tastes. Mine at the time were highly eclectic and these were the best across a range of genres heavy rock to to light classical.

The blue tooth amp was bought to power and old set of speakers retained from composite HI Fi system and is just about good enough to get the volume I need in a bedroom.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			After I took my first test I realised I had best give up driving to get all the bad habits out of my system and did so for nearly 3 years. (I learnt to drive at a young age and did loads of driving without a driving instructor including driving to work and back for about a year. Originally I was taught to drive by someone who rallied and I had copied a lot of his driving techniques

My proper driving instructor said to me (after I passed my test with him) his initial thoughts were " here we go, another boy racer" and the early lessons were all about calming my driving down and learning what a tester would be expecting.
		
Click to expand...

My problem was always the opposite, no confidence at all, too much to think about and worry about. Switching to automatic was a game-changer as I pretty much was able to stop worrying about operating the car and just focus on the road and other road users. I'm more likely to drive too slow than too quick I think. 😄


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My problem was always the opposite, no confidence at all, too much to think about and worry about. Switching to automatic was a game-changer as I pretty much was able to stop worrying about operating the car and just focus on the road and other road users. I'm more likely to drive too slow than too quick I think. 😄
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to say congrats by the way.

I have driven auto boxes for over 40 years, they take take so much hassle out of driving. I did go back to manual a couple of times but only because I needed something to teach each of the children in but both cars were sold as soon as they passed their tests.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			My main HiFi speakers are over 40 years old and I have never wanted to change them they were bought after months of listening to just about every make under the sun and they came from a small independent maker. It made me realise that speakers should be bought according to your music tastes. Mine at the time were highly eclectic and these were the best across a range of genres heavy rock to to light classical.

The blue tooth amp was bought to power and old set of speakers retained from composite HI Fi system and is just about good enough to get the volume I need in a bedroom.
		
Click to expand...

I am building the speakers and tuning the sound to the size of the cabinet. 

So each crossover is designed and built slightly different to account for baffle compensation on, say a surface mount driver versus a recessed versus a rear mount. 

The little ones above are tuned to 55Hz and crossover at 4500Hz so the highs don't sound harsh due to the size of the tweeter vs the cabinet.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 28, 2021)

Having had to spend the last 3 months drinking instant coffee after shattering my cafetière; opening my birthday gift from my family yesterday, a Sage Barista machine. My taste buds like me again. It’s like pure nectar.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2021)

Swapping 2 UK contracted phones for 2 Spanish contracted phones and paying less than half a month for the privilege.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2021)

The amount of kind wishes & flowers sent to Mrs. BiM after her recent operation (although it has caused a minor random irritation  )


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2021)

The simple things today for me - hot water and a kettle! Got so cold on my bike that I had a long hot soak with a hot cuppa whilst the chill left my bones - heaven


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Having had to spend the last 3 months drinking instant coffee after shattering my cafetière; opening my birthday gift from my family yesterday, a Sage Barista machine. My taste buds like me again. It’s like pure nectar.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Barista Pro and its mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dando (Apr 30, 2021)

bought a new car today and glad I left early as someone turned up later to look at it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			bought a new car today and glad I left early as someone turned up later to look at it. 



Click to expand...

You're a bad man James...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 30, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I have the Barista Pro and its mmmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we've got the Express. It's amazing! I'm still getting used to applying the right amount of pressure when tamping as it really needs much more than you think to get the right pressure when the coffee is pouring, but even bad coffees taste good!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yep, we've got the Express. It's amazing! I'm still getting used to applying the right amount of pressure when tamping as it really needs much more than you think to get the right pressure when the coffee is pouring, but even bad coffees taste good!
		
Click to expand...

The thing that made most of the difference to me was buying a coffee distribution tool. So, I rarely use the tamp any more and I always make my coffee on the manual setting, but, like you rarely have a bad coffee.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 30, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The thing that made most of the difference to me was buying a coffee distribution tool. So, I rarely use the tamp any more and I always make my coffee on the manual setting, but, like you rarely have a bad coffee.
		
Click to expand...

WTF is a coffee distribution tool?!


----------



## NearHull (Apr 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			WTF is a coffee distribution tool?!
		
Click to expand...

A spoon?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			WTF is a coffee distribution tool?!
		
Click to expand...

Loads for sale on Amazon etc. 

So you currently grind the coffee into the portafilter and tamp it down. I found that if the pressure down is to much , too little and especially if its crooked the resultant coffee is poor. A distribution tool has two parts joined together, which can be altered for depth and you use it in place of the tamper. So, knock the ground coffee level as possible in the portafilter,  put the distribution tool on,  spin the tool in the portafilter and " Bob's your golf pro" a nice, level coffee ready to make.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			WTF is a coffee distribution tool?!
		
Click to expand...

If you buy one make sure you get the correct size 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2021)

chrisd said:



			If you buy one make sure you get the correct size 👍
		
Click to expand...

Or get custom fit.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			bought a new car today and glad I left early as someone turned up later to look at it. 



Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

NearHull said:



			A spoon?
		
Click to expand...

You get one of these distribution tools when/if you win a monthly medal.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2021)

Instant coffee ........................... it's just so fast and so easy!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Instant coffee ........................... it's just so fast and so easy!
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Hobbit makes great coffee but................... a bit slow and hard work..


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Mrs Hobbit makes great coffee but................... a bit slow and hard work..

Click to expand...

Try the Espresso


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Instant coffee ........................... it's just so fast and so easy!
		
Click to expand...

And that's all it is !


----------



## srixon 1 (May 1, 2021)

Played in the medal this morning and played to handicap. Had a beer after sat outside. Just as I got into car to come home it starts hosing down with rain. Leeds on TV in 30 mins. A good day.


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2021)

Another job interview on Wednesday, here we go again 😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Another job interview on Wednesday, here we go again 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Played in the medal this morning and played to handicap. Had a beer after sat outside. Just as I got into car to come home it starts hosing down with rain. *Leeds on TV in 30 mins*. A good day.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well never mind.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2021)

Our NHS, again.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2021)

Family Guy.


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2021)

Having breakfast overlooking the bay at broadstairs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

...being able to go for a quiet walk yesterday in the beautiful heathland and wooded countryside of Elstead, Thursley and Hankley Commons not 15mins drive from our front door.  Who needs to go abroad for a holiday...


----------



## harpo_72 (May 3, 2021)

Playing partner won the monthly medal on Sunday. First time in 25 yrs of trying, despite all the fun and games myself and one of the others were having! Really pleased for him 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (May 3, 2021)

I only watched the last episode of line of duty .. watching all of it would have been poor time investment it was dreadful!


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I only watched the last episode of line of duty .. watching all of it would have been poor time investment it was dreadful!
		
Click to expand...

we watched all of it - lame last episode I'd say


----------



## azazel (May 3, 2021)

New clubhouse being open: sitting looking out over the 1st tee and the bay with a coffee and a roll knowing the weather was set fair for the day was a glorious way to start a Saturday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

BT launching in June a £15/month BT Home Essentials broadband and phone package for those on Universal Credit and other benefits...excellent socially responsible initiative that will be welcomed by the many who struggle to get by on UC.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 3, 2021)

Peace and quiet at work with no clueless management in to make our job more difficult.

Added bonus of it pishing down so we are not missing out on anything


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2021)

October's road trip booked. We had planned a southern Spain road trip last year which, obviously, couldn't happen. Mid Oct sees us travelling to Valderrama for the Spanish Masters but doing the trips over several days each way with 2 night stops in various places, most of which are from recommendations from friends. Going down it'll be Nerja, Malaga, Estepona and Sotogrande. Coming back its Marbella and Rincon De La Victoria and home. 

All being well, no journey will be more than a couple of hours, and will include stop offs in various towns and villages for cafe con leche and tapas.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...being able to go for a quiet walk yesterday in the beautiful heathland and wooded countryside of Elstead, Thursley and Hankley Commons not 15mins drive from our front door.  Who needs to go abroad for a holiday...
		
Click to expand...

Our green and pleasant land takes some beating


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 4, 2021)

Me and the Missus have got our 2nd jabs booked in on the 16th May.


----------



## chellie (May 4, 2021)

Am off work this week and it had stopped blowing a hooley and there was no rain. Went for a nine mile walk in the countryside with a friend and her black lab.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 4, 2021)

One positive of the recent wintry weather is the Lake District Ski tow at Raise will be running 
tomorrow for the diehards to get their skiing fix.

Not just the Scottish mountains enjoying May snowfall.

Winter is far from over...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2021)

Our nearest Vue Cinema has just announced it is opening on May 17th and we can book our seats . Peter Rabbit 2 here we come


----------



## williamalex1 (May 5, 2021)

I had a heart monitor test today, the nurse said my rhythm was really good. 
Obviously he's never seen me golfing or playing guitar .
But it did gladden my heart


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2021)

Eating several chunks of chocolate fudge cake after they've been rescued from the depths of a tub of extra thick double cream.


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2021)

Came through a stern test at football earlier,  played the team who were top but had played 5 more games than us. Tough game but we won 2-1, could have been more as we hit the post 4 times and their keeper had a blinder.
5 points clear of our main title rivals now with 2 games in hand on them, it's definitely ours to lose now 💪


----------



## williamalex1 (May 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Came through a stern test at football earlier,  played the team who were top but had played 5 more games than us. Tough game but we won 2-1, could have been more as we hit the post 4 times and their keeper had a blinder.
5 points clear of our main title rivals now with 2 games in hand on them, it's definitely ours to lose now 💪
		
Click to expand...

Life in the dog yet, well done


----------



## williamalex1 (May 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Eating several chunks of chocolate fudge cake after they've been rescued from the depths of a tub of extra thick double cream.
		
Click to expand...

You really are the devil,


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Life in the dog yet, well done
		
Click to expand...

Well not quite, I play in goals now 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (May 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well not quite, I play in goals now 🤣
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll make the goals look smaller


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2021)

a long weekend at caravan starting tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2021)

My daughter turning 4 😍

She was given lots of playmobile to be able to create her own zoo - the level of detail on the stuff is amazing


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 6, 2021)

The Lake District.....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-57011369


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2021)

I've finally managed to get a Costco membership 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've finally managed to get a Costco membership 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Join the world of men drooling at 65" tv's as you enter 

A decent selection of Greg Norman polo's right now as well


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2021)

Tiny thing in the big picture but since the pandemic shut the airport the gov here have allowed the duty free shop to open an outlet to the general public, 
that means if I drive to the airport I can stock up on some nice cigars at a third of retail price without travelling and there's no limit to how many I can buy


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Join the world of men drooling at 65" tv's as you enter 

A decent selection of Greg Norman polo's right now as well 

Click to expand...

🤣
A friend got me some beef short ribs from there the other week, really cheap for the amount of meat on them. I can see myself spending a weekend in the butcher's section pretty soon lol.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
A friend got me some beef short ribs from there the other week, really cheap for the amount of meat on them. I can see myself spending a weekend in the butcher's section pretty soon lol.
		
Click to expand...

If you're having a barbecue Costco is the perfect place to go. Big boxes of chicken, steaks, salmon, lamb, pork belly, even Wagyu burgers, they've got it all.

And yeah, I've got a fair few bits of golf and running clothes from there as well in the discount clothes section.


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2021)

I have a pair of golf shoes that fit https://www.completegolfer.co.uk/footjoy-leisure-ladies-golf-shoes-light-grey-92903


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2021)

Mrs Fundy has finally had a haircut


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2021)

chellie said:



			I have a pair of golf shoes that fithttps://www.completegolfer.co.uk/footjoy-leisure-ladies-golf-shoes-light-grey-92903

Click to expand...

Buy them in every colour (except white)!


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Buy them in every colour (except white)!
		
Click to expand...

I've got a purple pair on the way !


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2021)

Bit of a rambling one, with bits of good and the odd irritation.

First of all I bought an iPad Pro with magic keyboard as a replacement for the broken laptop. The laptop will be repaired and sold on. But not untypically for Spain the sales assistant offered a cheaper option, a MacBook Air that was on offer at €140 off, coming in cheaper than the iPad. Rare to come across upselling here. Opted for the Pro.

The first irritation; I bought an SD card reader at another shop but the lightening connector is different - a revisit required. Next irritation; I then found out that there is no audio socket but a quick visit to the Chinese mart in the village sorted that with a pair of €20 wireless headphones. Third irritation; thankfully the onboard keyboard can be configured to English UK but the magic keyboard occasionally throws in the odd weird thing.

Well impressed with the new 12.9¨ Pro - way better than the 9¨ Pro I´ve passed on to Mrs Hobbit.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2021)

chellie said:



			I've got a purple pair on the way !
		
Click to expand...

Bargain too


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2021)

Our walk this afternoon - in an area local to us that we generally drive through going from A to B, starting in a place we know but have never parked - and walking through countryside that we knew was there but had never walked.  Just lovely to take time over the bits we knew - and to see ‘behind the scenes’ of what we knew as we walked.  6miles a good distance. Lovely.


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2021)

After about eight or nine years as a defensive full back, I finally scored my first goal in a full match today! AND someone got it on video! And we won it 1-0 as well. 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (May 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After about eight or nine years as a defensive full back, I finally scored my first goal in a full match today! AND someone got it on video! And we won it 1-0 as well. 😁







Click to expand...

Always a great feeling when you score a goal. Over 20 years since I last played though.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After about eight or nine years as a defensive full back, I finally scored my first goal in a full match today! AND someone got it on video! And we won it 1-0 as well. 😁







Click to expand...

 Why were you out of position ?

Well done, decent strike and the shock on your team mates faces.


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Why were you out of position ?

Well done, decent strike and the shock on your team mates faces.

Click to expand...

Actually was playing wing back at the time. Ridiculous for a man of my age but there you go.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Actually was playing wing back at the time. Ridiculous for a man of my age but there you go. 

Click to expand...

Perhaps not a good idea to score, as you could be playing there on a permanent basis ?


----------



## HampshireHog (May 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Actually was playing wing back at the time. Ridiculous for a man of my age but there you go. 

Click to expand...

The new Justin Edinburgh


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After about eight or nine years as a defensive full back, I finally scored my first goal in a full match today! AND someone got it on video! And we won it 1-0 as well. 😁







Click to expand...

Ha ha quality 🙌😂

We had another tight 2-1 win on Saturday, carbon copy of Wednesday, dominated them but just couldn't score.
The champagne is definitely on ice now, this will take some messing up from here to lose the title.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2021)

New car day today, now sat staring at it out of the window at work


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			New car day today, now sat staring at it out of the window at work
		
Click to expand...

Need details or it didn't happen.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Need details or it didn't happen.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2021)

its a bit tail heavy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 12, 2021)

A vertical take-off car!  Awesome.  Ever since I watched Thunderbird 1, I've wanted one of those


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2021)

Wow, that's a steep hill ............................ I hope it has a good handbrake!


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2021)

Booked a couple of tickets for Steve Hackett playing the Second's Out album at Newcastle City Hall in October. Not much choice in seating as I'm assuming the gig has been rolled over from last year but I'm sooo looking forward to it.
My cousin who introduced me to Genesis in the late 70s is coming so it should be a cracking night 👌


----------



## ExRabbit (May 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Booked a couple of tickets for Steve Hackett playing the Second's Out album at Newcastle City Hall in October. Not much choice in seating as I'm assuming the gig has been rolled over from last year but I'm sooo looking forward to it.
My cousin who introduced me to Genesis in the late 70s is coming so it should be a cracking night 👌
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy this...


----------



## SatchFan (May 13, 2021)

I always thought Steve Hackett was a good name for a golfer.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			I always thought Steve Hackett was a good name for a golfer.
		
Click to expand...

There's a four ball I sometimes see booked in at my club on the IG app, where one of them has the surname Topping, and another one has the name Eagles.


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's a four ball I sometimes see booked in at my club on the IG app, where one of them has the surname Topping, and another one has the name Eagles. 

Click to expand...

Weird thing happened on the BRS app last weekend.
My tee time was booked under my name, the tee time after had exactly the same name as me but he spelled Martyn with an i not a y, same surname as well 😳


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Weird thing happened on the BRS app last weekend.
My tee time was booked under my name, the tee time after had exactly the same name as me but he spelled Martyn with an i not a y, same surname as well 😳
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely saw someone booked in with the name Victoria Boobenstein this week - on reflection I think somebody just chucked in a made up name so that nobody joined their group.


----------



## yandabrown (May 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's a four ball I sometimes see booked in at my club on the IG app, where one of them has the surname Topping, and another one has the name Eagles. 

Click to expand...

Sounds like this could do with a thread all of it's own. There is a chap called Chip at our place, always makes me smile


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Sounds like this could do with a thread all of it's own. There is a chap called Chip at our place, always makes me smile 

Click to expand...

I did my driver fitting with a man named David Bunker.


----------



## BrianM (May 13, 2021)

After 13 months not offshore, I'm just getting ready to get on a helicopter to move a Jack-up rig.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Sounds like this could do with a thread all of it's own. *There is a chap called Chip* at our place, always makes me smile 

Click to expand...

But can he...


----------



## Hobbit (May 13, 2021)

After 15 months break, we visited one of our fav restaurants. Calamari with a chilli dip. Monkfish and garlic prawns followed by apple strudel.

Back to our neighbour’s terrace and a few Rioja.

Ah bliss!


----------



## Italian outcast (May 13, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Enjoy this...







Click to expand...

could be the best old genesis track ever - though others would say NO, Musical box 
I'll get my cape


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			could be the best old genesis track ever - though others would say NO, Musical box 
I'll get my cape 

Click to expand...

Ooof, Supper's Ready for me but a tough call.


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ooof, Supper's Ready for me but a tough call.
		
Click to expand...

ripples for me


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			ripples for me
		
Click to expand...

Good shout that's a lovely song, I can never pick a favourite Genesis song but I do have a massive soft spot for Afterglow, specifically the version from Three Sides Live where Phil absolutely knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2021)

The best Genesis song is No Son Of Mine.


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The best Genesis song is No Son Of Mine. 

Click to expand...

🤮


----------



## NearHull (May 14, 2021)

I’m watching the British Masters on recording when the commentators mentioned this anecdote, so it is a few hours old.

When Fanny was caddying for Sir Nick, she would carry a divot so that when he played a fairway iron, she would have a divot ready for that shot, walk forward pick up that divot and take to the next fairway.  The consistency of his irons meant his divots were interchangeable. 

The elegant efficiency just satisfies my engineering mind.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I’m watching the British Masters on recording when the commentators mentioned this anecdote, so it is a few hours old.

When Fanny was caddying for Sir Nick, she would carry a divot so that when he played a fairway iron, she would have a divot ready for that shot, walk forward pick up that divot and take to the next fairway.  The consistency of his irons meant his divots were interchangeable.

The *elegant efficiency* just satisfies my engineering mind.
		
Click to expand...

Of the caddie or the divot-taker; or both?


----------



## NearHull (May 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Of the caddie or the divot-taker; or both?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the caddy


----------



## backwoodsman (May 14, 2021)

You're all wrong. It's Can-Utility and the Coastliners.


----------



## RichA (May 15, 2021)

"Abide With Me" on cup final day. Gets me every time. 
Pains me to say it, as a Nottinghamian, but, come on you dirty foxes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			"Abide With Me" on cup final day. Gets me every time.
Pains me to say it, as a Nottinghamian, but, come on you dirty foxes.
		
Click to expand...

I used to get a tingle hearing it on cup final day until I heard it at a key funeral I was at, it's actually a funeral hymn. It's ruined it for me now which is a shame. Very powerful when the whole crowd sings though 👍


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2021)

Richard Bland.


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2021)

Leicester City.


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2021)

VAR ...................................................... .
It really worked today.


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2021)

Being fully prepped the night before for a long wet round,  waking up to a changed forecast  - end up being sun burnt, and the best bit.... the heavens opening during the drive home 🌧😁


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

Love when a project comes together and when it finishes

Few issues on way.. complete rewire of garage due to unsafe wiring installed in the 70s probs when it was just for lighting but someone decided to run sockets off it .. for crying out load

Anyways all done now

Looks good .. gone from 2 double sockets to 6 and outside socket 

Gone from 2 working lights to 4 working much brighter lights

Gone from old bedroom furniture to store stuff to metal cabinets (including a new golf one to replace locker and wardobe job)

And ofc. Asbestos roof gone


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Love when a project comes together and when it finishes

Few issues on way.. complete rewire of garage due to unsafe wiring installed in the 70s probs when it was just for lighting but someone decided to run sockets off it .. for crying out load

Anyways all done now

Looks good .. gone from 2 double sockets to 6 and outside socket

Gone from 2 working lights to 4 working much brighter lights

Gone from old bedroom furniture to store stuff to metal cabinets (including a new golf one to replace locker and wardobe job)

And ofc. Asbestos roof gone

View attachment 36653

Click to expand...

There's a bit of  on the end of your clubs there, you might want to get that off..


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's a bit of  on the end of your clubs there, you might want to get that off..
		
Click to expand...

Puts off the tea leafs


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2021)

My son popped round after work to give his mum and dad a hug, first one for over a year.


----------



## ExRabbit (May 18, 2021)

I'm not religious, but it was nice to hear the bell ringers doing their Monday evening practice again.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 18, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I'm not religious, but it was nice to hear the bell ringers doing their Monday evening practice again.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I think I'd putting that one in the random irritations thread.


----------



## Crazyface (May 18, 2021)

Macclesfield FC. The new owner must be putting in millions. The stadium has had a major upgrade. Brand new 4g pitch. New seats. New bluddy everything actually. Brand new sports bar that is awesome 👍 and almost impossible to get in as it is almost fully booked for the first week and champions League final is booked out already. New era for the club. Pitch is in constant use. Kids free training on a Tuesday night. Not boring anyone am I?


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2021)

One of my work colleagues this, I was working with him last week and he told me about the plan 😅
Fair play to him, he's a cracking lad and deserves all the happiness in the world.

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...aHqm5CBnfplGyjUvSkSl8Fkf3a2CsE4ShcYouw-Nn8JWY


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2021)

Not getting rained on at golf today.

Shame it took us 4.5 hours in a ball stableford but at least the ominous black clouds that appeared on the 17th waited until we'd finished...I might not have been held responsible for my actions if we'd got a soaking...a gladden and irritation kind of day!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 18, 2021)

Getting another project from my mind in to a physical creation. This time a portable bluetooth soundbox hand veneered in walnut with a solid oak baffle, really pleased with how it's turned out.


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Not getting rained on at golf today.

Shame it took us 4.5 hours in a ball stableford but at least the ominous black clouds that appeared on the 17th waited until we'd finished...I might not have been held responsible for my actions if we'd got a soaking...a gladden and irritation kind of day!
		
Click to expand...

OMG, assume you were held up all the way round.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2021)

chellie said:



			OMG, assume you were held up all the way round.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Most of the round there were 3 groups on 1 hole. I don't like to point the finger but when the average handicap of the two groups in front is 40 then it becomes like watching paint dry. I shouldn't have let it get to me as much as it did though!


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. Most of the round there were 3 groups on 1 hole. I don't like to point the finger but when the average handicap of the two groups in front is 40 then it becomes like watching paint dry. I shouldn't have let it get to me as much as it did though!
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty much impossible not to when the pace of play is like that though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. Most of the round there were 3 groups on 1 hole. I don't like to point the finger but when the average handicap of the two groups in front is 40 then it becomes like watching paint dry. I shouldn't have let it get to me as much as it did though!
		
Click to expand...

Now if only clubs would make it mandatory for high handicappers to go out last.............. 

😉😉


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Now if only clubs would make it mandatory for high handicappers to go out last..............

😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and they don't but we always aim to get out in the first couple of slots. When we booked we were first out and then they added some slots before us and didn't move us/give us the option to move earlier. We had a 5 and a 7 handicapper so it was always going to be an issue. Words have been had!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Its pretty much impossible not to when the pace of play is like that though!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. It was a double whammy as I was getting so frustrated and then annoyed at myself for letting it get to me and not managing to just take a chill pill.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 19, 2021)

Nice sunny day for the first time since the time of Creation.   Just fired up one of those cheapo portable BBQs, threw a couple of burgers on it and had a break from work sitting in the sunshine eating totally an anti-vegeterian lunch.

And my Tampa Bay Lightning went 2-0 up in their best-of-seven series with the manky mob from South Florida and my baseball team won too.


----------



## davidy233 (May 19, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Nice sunny day for the first time since the time of Creation.   Just fired up one of those cheapo portable BBQs, threw a couple of burgers on it and had a break from work sitting in the sunshine eating totally an anti-vegeterian lunch.

And my Tampa Bay Lightning went 2-0 up in their best-of-seven series with the manky mob from South Florida and my baseball team won too.
		
Click to expand...

My hockey team too - walking down the Riverwalk and having a beer in the sunshine before watching them stuff Buffalo a couple of Januarys ago was great - they got voted best fan experience in sport that year and they way they treated the public was night and day better than anything I've seen before.


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. Most of the round there were 3 groups on 1 hole. I don't like to point the finger but when the average handicap of the two groups in front is 40 then it becomes like watching paint dry. I shouldn't have let it get to me as much as it did though!
		
Click to expand...

Men or ladies? You just let people through if you are slow. I can't understand why anyone would not let through or are they just oblivious. I have some I wont play with in a comp just because they are slow.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2021)

chellie said:



			Men or ladies? You just let people through if you are slow. I can't understand why anyone would not let through or are they just oblivious. I have some I wont play with in a comp just because they are slow.
		
Click to expand...

Ladies who were also in the comp. I'm hoping they picked up when out of the hole but will check when the results come through. It actually became embarrassing as it was our exchange day so a comp for those not playing in that. The visiting players were out in fours and all but caught us up after 10 holes


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Very happy to announce - Im going to be a Dad!


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Very happy to announce - Im going to be a Dad! 

Click to expand...

Congrats mate, I didn't realise from your other post that this had only just happened.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Congrats mate, I didn't realise from your other post that this had only just happened. 

Click to expand...

Oh yes! Found out a few weeks back... nervy stuff!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Very happy to announce - Im going to be a Dad! 

Click to expand...

Does the wife know? 

I kid, I kid - congrats.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Does the wife know? 

I kid, I kid - congrats.
		
Click to expand...

SHHHHHH


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			My hockey team too - walking down the Riverwalk and having a beer in the sunshine before watching them stuff Buffalo a couple of Januarys ago was great - they got voted best fan experience in sport that year and they way they treated the public was night and day better than anything I've seen before.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched every game this year on NHL.tv -  just get up early the following morning and stay off social media.  Then do the same thing with the Rays.  Jeff Vinik is so far and away the best owner in sports.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2021)

Awwwwww

Marriage proposal at famous Scottish beach airport - BBC News


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2021)

Walking the pup on the beach every day.


----------



## jim8flog (May 19, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I'm not religious, but it was nice to hear the bell ringers doing their Monday evening practice again.
		
Click to expand...

 I live next door to a church, I know one thing I have not missed is practice nights.


----------



## jim8flog (May 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Few issues on way.. complete rewire of garage due to unsafe wiring installed in the 70s probs when it was just for lighting but someone decided to run sockets off it .. for crying out load

A
		
Click to expand...

  I Have lived in two houses where either a previous owner or original electrician tried their best to kill me.

Last house expose wired with absolutely nothing connected to it just where you naturally put your hand when going in to the loft.

This house - one of the sockets in the kitchen on different ring to all the others which had then been wired in to same ring (hence connecting the 2 rings)


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I Have lived in two houses where either a previous owner or original electrician tried their best to kill me.

Last house expose wired with absolutely nothing connected to it just where you naturally put your hand when going in to the loft.

This house - one of the sockets in the kitchen on different ring to all the others which had then been wired in to same ring (hence connecting the 2 rings)
		
Click to expand...

This house a bit of that bit not too much

Garage fixed

Lights in kitchen extension on ring main not lighting 

We do up the house as we get the time so we have done a fair bit to it, lot better than when we moved but it was pretty nice when we moved in apart from the dodgy wiring lol


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Awwwwww

Marriage proposal at famous Scottish beach airport - BBC News

Click to expand...

That's a lad I work with, great story isn't it 👌


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

These Muppets


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36689


These Muppets
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word they are so flipping cute!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh my word they are so flipping cute!
		
Click to expand...




Wife sent me this at 7 this morning lol bless them

Cute in the day. At night please leave us alone lol


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Cute in the day. At night please leave us alone lol
		
Click to expand...

My twin sisters are 10 years younger than me.  When they were about eight months old, their cots were next to each other and the two of them would stand there chattering away to each other in their own little language.  Then they got into the habit of pulling off their babygrows and throwing them on the floor.  My parents started putting them on backwards in the hope it would stop them.  So one would turn round and the other would undo the poppers.  At eight months!   It was pretty funny watching it through the crack in the door.

Now they are both in their mid-40s, living in Australia and allegedly still throw their clothes off at night and throw them on the floor  (according to my brothers-in-law).


----------



## Bdill93 (May 20, 2021)

Just got back from having my first Vaccine jab! Thank you Pfizer for the blood clot free jab! (Under 30)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2021)

The Footie thread.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just got back from having my first Vaccine jab! Thank you Pfizer for the blood clot free jab! (Under 30)
		
Click to expand...

Well without putting a downer .. it still has blood clots just less risk than AZ


----------



## Bdill93 (May 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well without putting a downer .. it still has blood clots just less risk than AZ
		
Click to expand...

Damn it!


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2021)

A sort of “gladden the heart…” I have a round of golf booked for Monday. 18 months after my last round. Not expecting to complete the round, or break 80, but just looking forward to being out there.

I expect Monday evening will see a random irritation but just one par will make me happy.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2021)

Dinner in the village pub and a nice pint or two


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2021)

Good Karma 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-57190998


----------



## yandabrown (May 20, 2021)

Bad Karma 😀
https://boingboing.net/2021/05/20/d...-tries-to-kick-a-dog-earns-instant-karma.html


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 20, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Bad Karma 😀
https://boingboing.net/2021/05/20/d...-tries-to-kick-a-dog-earns-instant-karma.html

Click to expand...



That would've been even funnier if the second dog that ran up to him had cocked his leg and pissed all over him.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 20, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			A sort of “gladden the heart…” I have a round of golf booked for Monday. 18 months after my last round. Not expecting to complete the round, or break 80, but just looking forward to being out there.

I expect Monday evening will see a random irritation but just one par will make me happy.
		
Click to expand...

Be bloody careful mate .... but enjoy!  Which course?


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Be bloody careful mate .... but enjoy!  Which course?
		
Click to expand...

Valle del Este.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Valle del Este.
		
Click to expand...

Nice course, if my memory serves me.
Is that the one with the 8th green in a hole and a dog-leg right par 5 to follow?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 21, 2021)

Asbestos is officially gone boom. Taken off the driveway this morning.

Still not even a word of thanks from next door for sorting out a builder who could do it quickly and save them a fortune. Plus storing the asbestos on my driveway incase their move Happened before it got collected but hey been told they move 7th of June so they will be happy so maybe less walking around with a face like a slapped bottom


----------



## Patster1969 (May 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Asbestos is officially gone boom. Taken off the driveway this morning.

Still not even a word of thanks from next door for sorting out a builder who could do it quickly and save them a fortune. Plus storing the asbestos on my driveway incase their move Happened before it got collected but hey been told they move 7th of June so they will be happy so maybe less walking around with a face like a slapped bottom
		
Click to expand...

And you can have the smugness that you know that they know that they owe you one, even if they won't admit it!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2021)

"New" car day  Golf clubs fit a bit easier!


----------



## davidy233 (May 21, 2021)

Being in a football ground with fans last night - was emotional


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 21, 2021)

First time on any golf course since last year. Only a par 3 layout.
Playing behind a father caddying for his 7-8 yr old daughter. Who could actually hit the ball quite far and straight, and clearly has loads and loads of talent.
But she didn't care about worrying over any shot or result, just stepped up hit the ball and was totally enjoying herself.
They offered to let me through, but I said just go ahead and play. Nothing special or unusual, but watching this particular father and daughter bond like this gladdened my heart for some reason.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2021)

Hospital visit today, much better service under Covid control, in and out in a fraction of time it used to take and actually saw the top Consultant.  Left hip cracks and crunches but as it's not painful so its staying where it is, right hip no problem at all - nothing wrong with lumps of cobalt and titanium! 

Let's hope tomorrow's eye injection goes ok 😁


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			"New" car day  Golf clubs fit a bit easier!

View attachment 36708
View attachment 36709

Click to expand...

Did you pay extra for indicators that work?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			Did you pay extra for indicators that work?
		
Click to expand...

Indicators are dead to her now


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2021)

I did try NOT to indicate on the way home but I am a serial indicator so it will be tough!


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did try NOT to indicate on the way home but I am a serial indicator so it will be tough!
		
Click to expand...

Just take the bulbs out, other BMW owners will stop hating you!


----------



## ExRabbit (May 21, 2021)

Second jab for myself and my better half today - she managed to move forward a couple of weeks with the new rules for us oldies, so we could go together this time.

I think the nurse might have been practicing for the javelin at the Tokyo Olympics though! 

Hopefully won't feel too bad tomorrow as it is a major competition at the golf club.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2021)

New bathroom finished. Big classy shower, new wc and washbasin, bath removed and room re-tiled, new furniture, looks fantastic.
New flooring in Kitchen, utility room and bathroom.
New fuse box, garage re-wired and 3 new external lights.
Rubbish removed.
Coordinated with 3 local tradesmen working in harmony.
All on budget at £5,800.
Happy bunnys.


----------



## davidy233 (May 22, 2021)

Not really sure that it's a reason to be cheerful but today marks a full year since I touched alcohol. 

Before everything shut down I used go to the pub three or four nights a week but when they reopened I had no real desire to get back to that and I discovered pretty soon after last years lockdown that I didn't actually like drinking at home.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2021)

6 of us being allowed to use our 2020 Golf show vouchers at end of this month.
Booked to play The Roxburgh GC May 30th and Cardrona GC on the 31st staying overnight in Peebles.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2021)

Update on my new bathroom, Post 5197.

I just love the trust aspect of our local guys.
Lady Doon sends email to plumber to email him what we owe and she will pay it into his account.
Email comes back 'do you remember what I quoted you.'


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

Lewis Hamilton.
Things not going his way and he's having a hissy fit on the team radio.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

Hannibal Mejbri on the bench, very excited about that one!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2021)

Sergio 

But also


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sergio 

But also 

Click to expand...

?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			?
		
Click to expand...

Ageuroooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

Aaaaaahhhhh ............................. for some reason I was thinking Garcia, doh!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 23, 2021)

Predictability.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 23, 2021)

Visiting my parents in Yorkshire for the first time since December 2019. My dad is hard work but it was good to see them.


----------



## Pants (May 23, 2021)

Having two grandsons hanging off me while getting huge hugs.  Not a dry eye to be seen.


----------



## Hobbit (May 24, 2021)

Played golf for the first time in 18 months, and with a borrowed set of “IKEA” specials…. It wasn’t pretty. Got my first par on the 11th, probably the toughest hole on the course, but had already had 2 birdies by then. Finished 16 over.

Happy but the back feels a bit stiff. Not sure it lit my candle but pleased I’ll be able to play when family and friends come out.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Played golf for the first time in 18 months, and with a borrowed set of “IKEA” specials…. It wasn’t pretty. Got my first par on the 11th, probably the toughest hole on the course, but had already had 2 birdies by then. Finished 16 over.

Happy but the back feels a bit stiff. Not sure it lit my candle but pleased I’ll be able to play when family and friends come out.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort  - wish I  could get round in just 16 over .  Take a couple of days out to see how you back holds up. But pleased you could make it  - i know how much it would mean to play with your lad.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 24, 2021)

Golf course closed because of wet weather but live baseball from 6pm UK time from a sunny Florida stadium that I've been to a few times.  And my Rays go 5-0 up in the very first inning.   Sod golf


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Golf course closed because of wet weather but live baseball from 6pm UK time from a sunny Florida stadium that I've been to a few times.  And my Rays go 5-0 up in the very first inning.   Sod golf 

Click to expand...

Rounders!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Rounders!
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out, you philistine.


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wash your mouth out, you philistine. 

Click to expand...

I'm not from there I'm English!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm not from there I'm English!
		
Click to expand...

Damn, we can't deport you then.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 24, 2021)

I used to work with a guy who always called it that just to wind me up.  We had a work softball event and he kept going on about it so I offered to pitch to him.  I was playing in the British Premier League at the time and could bring it around 80 mph and threw one pitch right past him.  His underwear changed colour pretty quickly and he didn't call it that again.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I used to work with a guy who always called it that just to wind me up.  We had a work softball event and he kept going on about it so I offered to pitch to him.  I was playing in the British Premier League at the time and could bring it around 80 mph and threw one pitch right past him.  His underwear changed colour pretty quickly and he didn't call it that again.
		
Click to expand...

We have men's fast pitch softball in America, but it's increasingly rare. 
It was far more common decades ago.
Men usually play slow pitch, a classic "beer league" game, 
while athletic young women play fast pitch.  

Softball is a great fun game.
Unless one is a seriously good athlete, baseball becomes a bit too dangerous for full grown adults.  Perhaps more than a bit.
Even if you are really good, you're finished at forty.
People routine stretch softball out to fifty here in the states.
It's played socially/recreationally, and it's played in more serious competition as well.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 24, 2021)

I had the chance to play softball when I retired from British baseball in 2000 but chose to concentrate on golf.    I achieved everything I could as a hitter, pitcher and then manager.   It was time to hang up the spikes and glove for good.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I had the chance to play softball when I retired from British baseball in 2000 but chose to concentrate on golf.    I achieved everything I could as a hitter, pitcher and then manager.   It was time to hang up the spikes and glove for good.
		
Click to expand...

We had a coed intramural softball league back in college, strictly a fun, beer league thing.  
I remember that we had the first artificial turf field in Boston back in the 60s.  [Not particularly a fan. Especially of the old, original kind.]

I was catching and we had this pretty but ditzy second base-woman, maybe 19.
The other team's first baseman was batting, a big left-handed hitter, maybe six-three or four.
He hit a rope of a line drive straight to second.
I looked up, and our second base-lady had her head looking down, glove held between her knees, as she was rolling a joint.
The ball grazed the button on top of her cap as it flew by.

We weren't even using the balls that we were supposed to be using.
We were using higher compression balls to feed our egos by hitting them farther.
Our second base girl almost got herself killed.

She did finish rolling the joint in time to take the cutoff throw, however.
That in itself was pretty impressive.


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I used to work with a guy who always called it that just to wind me up.  We had a work softball event and he kept going on about it so I offered to pitch to him.  I was playing in the British Premier League at the time and could bring it around 80 mph and threw one pitch right past him.  His underwear changed colour pretty quickly and he didn't call it that again.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'll stop calling it rounders. Would I have ever tried to wind a mate of Homer up 😁

Are you still into American rugby ?


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2021)

Sending off the email this morning to formally confirm that I will leave when my current contract expires on 30th Sept.  That's me "resting" for the foreseeable, if not forever.

Although, reading the above, maybe there's a vacancy for Head of Marketing at the British Baseball Premier League?  I didn't know it existed and I suspect I am not alone!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 26, 2021)

Father of two as of 03.28 this morning. One of each now. 

I'm bloody exhausted...but happy. So so happy.


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2021)

Blimey my boss has just kicked off about me wanting to leave. 

I reminded him he's been given 4 months notice, when I'm only obliged to give 30 days....


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2021)

The forecasts for our golf jolly, playing Roxburgh and Cardrona GC this weekend is excellent.
I have a double ensuite room all to myself , happy days . .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The forecasts for our golf jolly, playing Roxburgh and Cardrona GC this weekend is excellent.
I have a double ensuite room all to myself , happy days . .
		
Click to expand...

Are you actually staying at Roxburghe? 

Enjoy. I've only played it in strong wind, I'd like to give it another go on a calmer day. This weekend looks ideal.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are you actually staying at Roxburghe?

Enjoy. I've only played it in strong wind, I'd like to give it another go on a calmer day. This weekend looks ideal.
		
Click to expand...

No.
6 of us are playing the Roxburgh GC Sunday 1.30 [ 2x3 balls, room for 2 more bodies] staying over in Peebles Sunday night playing Cardrona GC Monday lunch time.
We've 3 buggies booked for both days , phew !!
We have 2 spare Golf Show vouchers for The Roxburgh, only have to pay a £10 green fee, if anyone wants them
let me know ASAP, but they must be used by May 31st at the latest.
Update- the vouchers are gone .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			No.
6 of us are playing the Roxburgh GC Sunday 1.30 [ 2x3 balls, room for 2 more bodies] staying over in Peebles Sunday night playing Cardrona GC Monday lunch time.
We've 3 buggies booked for both days , phew !!
We have 2 spare Golf Show vouchers for The Roxburgh, only have to pay a £10 green fee, if anyone wants them
let me know ASAP, but they must be used by May 31st at the latest.
		
Click to expand...

I would have loved to have snapped your hand off but sadly I'm committed to family things. Fabulous price to play a seriously good course.

I will quiz you afterwards to see how your trip went. It could be an interesting option for me at some point but I know nothing about Peebles or Cardrona.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would have loved to have snapped your hand off but sadly I'm committed to family things. Fabulous price to play a seriously good course.

I will quiz you afterwards to see how your trip went. It could be an interesting option for me at some point but I know nothing about Peebles or Cardrona.
		
Click to expand...

No probs I like quizzes  , TBH  both these courses are way too long for me. But with Cardrona GC being free and Roxburgh GC only costing us £10 pp using our Golf Show vouchers , it was a no brainer.
add £35 per buggy.
Fingers crossed the forecast is correct


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2021)

Conversion of ugly pebble dashed garage into the contradictory combination of bar and gym well underway


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2021)

A nice long weekend at the caravan starting today


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			One of my PS4 controllers gave up the ghost the other week. So I wouldn't be able to play two player Borderlands with my wife. Thought I'd order a cheap one off Ebay, I figured I don't care if it is a fake as long as it works. Turns out not only is it fake, it doesn't actually function properly at all so I'll have to go through the bellyache of trying to get my money back now. Don't know why I bother trying to save a few quid. It's just paying £45 for a controller for a superseded system to only use it rarely just seemed like such a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

I posted the above the other week in Random Irritations - he waited a week after I asked for a return and finally give me a Royal Mail delivery label to return, so I did. The tracking came back saying the address doesn't exist so they're returning to sender. The reason I'm posting it here though and not Random Irritations is because I contacted Ebay on chat yesterday and they immediately ruled in my favour and issued the refund anyway. Fake controller has just arrived back at my door and the money is on the way too.   I don't know why people try it on through Ebay really. Scammers would have better luck on Facebook marketplace where basically anything goes.


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2021)

First post pandemic meal out booked. Skosh in York booked for a few weeks time. will also be my first train journey in about 5 years let alone since the pandemic.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			First post pandemic meal out booked. Skosh in York booked for a few weeks time. will also be my first train journey in about 5 years let alone since the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...


you finally getting some time off and a break?


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			you finally getting some time off and a break? 

Click to expand...

Yes taking one day off in July


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Yes taking one day off in July

Click to expand...

dont use all your holiday allocation at once


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2021)

I remembered just in time that it's our 37th wedding anniversary today , PHEW !!


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			dont use all your holiday allocation at once 

Click to expand...

Still got 3 1/2 weeks from last year to take before i move on to this year's


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still got 3 1/2 weeks from last year to take before i move on to this year's
		
Click to expand...

i knew you had a load, time to get some booked!!!!!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I posted the above the other week in Random Irritations - he waited a week after I asked for a return and finally give me a Royal Mail delivery label to return, so I did. The tracking came back saying the address doesn't exist so they're returning to sender. The reason I'm posting it here though and not Random Irritations is because I contacted Ebay on chat yesterday and they immediately ruled in my favour and issued the refund anyway. Fake controller has just arrived back at my door and the money is on the way too.   I don't know why people try it on through Ebay really. Scammers would have better luck on Facebook marketplace where basically anything goes.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same thing with a 5 wood. Turned up with not only the wrong shaft. But also a cracked face. 
It was from an eBay store that accepted returns. So I went through the process. Printed the sellers return lable and posted it off.

The tracking said delivery attempted and card left. The seller said no attempt had been made. eBay sided with me and gave me a refund.

The seller left me some nice messages and some lovely 5 star feedback.

Two weeks later the club arrived back, now the seller won't respond to my messages. So I have an additional broken 5 wood sat in my garage.


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2021)

Semi-final day in the men’s singles championship, bowls, against a very good, experienced player/coach. First to 21pts wins. 8-2 up early but trailing 8-14 not long after, and 11-18 a few ends later.

Won 21-18. Final on Sunday. Feel battered but happy.


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

Being allowed to go to the local caravan accessory shop by myself!


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

Sat in the sun, beer in hand and having a low level fly over from 2 spitfires. I love the sound of those engines


----------



## BiMGuy (May 29, 2021)

Not having to go anywhere on a Sunny bank holiday weekend. No sitting in traffic behind caravans, or people who can't t drive. All going somewhere that will be rammed.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Being allowed to go to the local caravan accessory shop by myself!
		
Click to expand...

Loading up on the Lucky Heather? 😁


----------



## richart (May 29, 2021)

2nd jab today. Hopefully side effects will not kick in until after I have played tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2021)

richart said:



			2nd jab today. Hopefully side effects will not kick in until after I have played tomorrow.

Click to expand...

Had my second on Thursday - just like the first I have had no side effects at all , not sure if that’s a good thing or not 😬


----------



## richart (May 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had my second on Thursday - just like the first I have had no side effects at all , not sure if that’s a good thing or not 😬
		
Click to expand...

 AZ seems to have more side effects. Vicky and Sophie have had the Pfizer and apart from a stiff arm no side effects.

I imagine the vaccine didn't want to argue with you Phil.


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

richart said:



			AZ seems to have more side effects. Vicky and Sophie have had the Pfizer and apart from a stiff arm no side effects.

I imagine the vaccine didn't want to argue with you Phil.

Click to expand...

Oh it’s your covid jab, I thought it was for that nasty rash


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Loading up on the Lucky Heather? 😁
		
Click to expand...

No tarmac and roofing tiles


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			No tarmac and roofing tiles
		
Click to expand...

I am actually pricing some work at two “alternate caravan” sites in Kent... not sure if I really want the work though! Been told we need to put £500 per site per week for “on-site” security onto our price!


----------



## upsidedown (May 29, 2021)

Hid getting to do her Tiger Moth flight after having to wait 14 months. She loved it 😁


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Hid getting to do her Tiger Moth flight after having to wait 14 months. She loved it 😁
		
Click to expand...

Where did she do it?


----------



## upsidedown (May 29, 2021)

Vintage Flying just south of Derby 😉


----------



## srixon 1 (May 29, 2021)

My daughter completing the virtual 300 mile charity cycle ride from London to Paris during the month of May. All in aid of blood cancer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2021)

Ordering a Kamodo BBQ on Aldi’s website.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

Maybe not Gladen the heart but it made me chuckle...
Just back from a swift 9 and the number of players turning up in just shorts and a polo and moaning how cold they were was staggering
They obviously didn't look at the forecast which said Misty and about 7° with a breeze making that 5 or 6
Most of them had to put their waterproofs on...
Sun co es out in about an hour and it will warm up nicely  - but they'll all have finished by then


----------



## Fade and Die (May 30, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Ordering a Kamodo BBQ on Aldi’s website.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, apparently you have only completed stage 1 of getting one, Stage 2 is getting it delivered in one piece and not like a Jigsaw. Good luck. 
https://www.woodsmokeforum.uk/topic/540-aldi-kamado/#comments

Having said that I got mine delivered last week by AO and it was in perfect condition, built it yesterday and had a small burn to cure it. Going to do some cooking today. 

Common sense really but the thing is stupid heavy (and fragile!) definitely a 2 or 3 man job lugging it about!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Well done, apparently you have only completed stage 1 of getting one, Stage 2 is getting it delivered in one piece and not like a Jigsaw. Good luck.
https://www.woodsmokeforum.uk/topic/540-aldi-kamado/#comments

Having said that I got mine delivered last week by AO and it was in perfect condition, built it yesterday and had a small burn to cure it. Going to do some cooking today.

Common sense really but the thing is stupid heavy (and fragile!) definitely a 2 or 3 man job lugging it about!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, missed out a few times so really pleased to finally get one, I did notice it weighs 75kg apparently!


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Semi-final day in the men’s singles championship, bowls, against a very good, experienced player/coach. First to 21pts wins. 8-2 up early but trailing 8-14 not long after, and 11-18 a few ends later.

Won 21-18. Final on Sunday. Feel battered but happy.
		
Click to expand...

Today’s final was played against the current club champion, someone who has never lost a singlés final EVER. After I got 6-1 up the wheels wobbled badly. At 12-18 down he was holding 3 woods, only needing the 3 for a 12-21 win. I sneaked in with my last wood to make it 13-18, and then didńt lose another end, winning 21-18.

As the club captain said, “the comeback kid strikes again.”

Well chuffed to beat someone who I’ve seen batter so many players.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Today’s final was played against the current club champion, someone who has never lost a singlés final EVER. After I got 6-1 up the wheels wobbled badly. At 12-18 down he was holding 3 woods, only needing the 3 for a 12-21 win. I sneaked in with my last wood to make it 13-18, and then didńt lose another end, winning 21-18.

As the club captain said, “the comeback kid strikes again.”

Well chuffed to beat someone who I’ve seen batter so many players.
		
Click to expand...

All hail King Hobbit


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Today’s final was played against the current club champion, someone who has never lost a singlés final EVER. After I got 6-1 up the wheels wobbled badly. At 12-18 down he was holding 3 woods, only needing the 3 for a 12-21 win. I sneaked in with my last wood to make it 13-18, and then didńt lose another end, winning 21-18.

As the club captain said, “the comeback kid strikes again.”

Well chuffed to beat someone who I’ve seen batter so many players.
		
Click to expand...

It's that killer instinct Brian, well played!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Today’s final was played against the current club champion, someone who has never lost a singlés final EVER. After I got 6-1 up the wheels wobbled badly. At 12-18 down he was holding 3 woods, only needing the 3 for a 12-21 win. I sneaked in with my last wood to make it 13-18, and then didńt lose another end, winning 21-18.

As the club captain said, “the comeback kid strikes again.”

Well chuffed to beat someone who I’ve seen batter so many players.
		
Click to expand...

The king is dead, long live the king😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

Hosted a little ‘garden party’ for my daughter yesterday to celebrate her 26th birthday...and when her pals were leaving she gave me a hug of thanks.  

A hug from my daughter - it’s been such a long time, since as a family we have stuck absolutely rigorously to the rules since last March...it was as lovely as it has been missed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2021)

No clouds in the sky, just the sun☀️☀️


----------



## SatchFan (May 31, 2021)

Next door neighbours have taken their screaming kids out for the day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2021)

Taking the pup down the beach on a beautiful day.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2021)

Made pizza from scratch for the first time ever- good it was!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Made pizza from scratch for the first time ever- good it was!
		
Click to expand...

You or your carer... 🤔


----------



## Kellfire (May 31, 2021)

Glad might be the wrong word in the circumstances but it’s good to see Naomi Osaka sending a strong statement to the tennis authorities by pulling out of the French Open. 

It’s a pipe dream but I’d love every other player to do the same now.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Glad might be the wrong word in the circumstances but it’s good to see Naomi Osaka sending a strong statement to the tennis authorities by pulling out of the French Open.

It’s a pipe dream but I’d love every other player to do the same now.
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking she should be put in such a position. Feel for the girl and hope she comes out of this experience a stronger person and one the sports authorities will listen to rather than berate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's shocking she should be put in such a position. Feel for the girl and hope she comes out of this experience a stronger person and one the sports authorities will listen to rather than berate.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a tough one I guess for them because they rely on the media and it’s part of their roles as players to fullfill media obligations when they enter slams but it’s clear she has some mental health problems that instead of smashing with a hammer needed to be talked through so a solution could be found for her. 

She was thrust into the limelight when she won the US Open and as with any major sports star that light is on here all the time - they need to find balance


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You or your carer... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Both of us, we each did our own


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Both of us, we each did our own
		
Click to expand...

She still doesn't trust you then...


----------



## chellie (May 31, 2021)

I know it's golf related so possibly wrong section but me and Simon have won our clubs annual mixed foursomes board comp today


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			She still doesn't trust you then... 

Click to expand...

Well we've  only been married 46 years so its still very much a learning experience 🤔


----------



## Hobbit (May 31, 2021)

The builders who are doing 3 new terraces. Agreed on the spec and price. They’ve added kerbing, increased the size of 2 of them so as not to leave a couple of gaps. And they extended the drainage to cater for the extra run off. No extra charge.

communicating has been interesting. Their English is a bit broken, but between their broken Spanish and broken English we seem to get by. But they know what cerveza is, and I’m slowly picking up some Ukrainian.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 31, 2021)

Took the girls to see my nan today, she only seen them 3 times 

Today we tried holding .. didn't work because lockdown babies are scared of everyone (compared to eldest who didn't give a rat's who held her)

But hey got to hug her bye which has been ages


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Today’s final was played against the current club champion, someone who has never lost a singlés final EVER. After I got 6-1 up the wheels wobbled badly. At 12-18 down he was holding 3 woods, only needing the 3 for a 12-21 win. I sneaked in with my last wood to make it 13-18, and then didńt lose another end, winning 21-18.

As the club captain said, “the comeback kid strikes again.”

Well chuffed to beat someone who I’ve seen batter so many players.
		
Click to expand...

If you are the 'kid' how old are the other players at your club ?


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 31, 2021)

Beautiful weather. Nice drive away from the city into the hills. Discover a small pub with nice food, brilliant staff and extraordinary views. Followed by an afternoon 18 holes on a very nicely conditioned course for my first full round of the year. With a mate I haven’t seen in person since last year. All round a very nice day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

The Langham Hotel.


----------



## IanM (Jun 1, 2021)

Shutting down the office laptop at 3pm today, 3-45 tee off at Newport in the sunshine.

Also, knowing that as soon as my replacement is recruited and bedded in.  I am retiring! (well, unless someone offers me a daft rate for an interesting challenge)  Cue Steve Redgrave's *"if you ever see me in a boat again" speech!" *


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Langham Hotel. 

Click to expand...

Methinks of Langham in North Norfolk (just outside Cley next the Sea) where we spent a lovely week just recently.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Methinks of Langham in North Norfolk (just outside Cley next the Sea) where we spent a lovely week just recently.
		
Click to expand...

This was The Langham at Portland Place, opposite the BBC.  It was featured in a most luxurious hotels series on Channel 4 or 5.  If anyone hasn't seen it yet, scroll past the spoiler below.








SPOLIER ALERT;

They were handing out goodie bags or boxes during lockdown, at least one of which included a voucher for a night's accommodation.  Their regular postman won a voucher, and when reminded about booking it, said he was saving it for his 40th wedding anniversary.  He & his good lady duly turned up to find they had been put in a £25,000 per night suite.  The wife's face was a picture.  A lovely touch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bumping in to this beauty when walking the dog down the beach this evening.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			This was The Langham at Portland Place, opposite the BBC.  It was featured in a most luxurious hotels series on Channel 4 or 5.  If anyone hasn't seen it yet, scroll past the spoiler below.








SPOLIER ALERT;

They were handing out goodie bags or boxes during lockdown, at least one of which included a voucher for a night's accommodation.  Their regular postman won a voucher, and when reminded about booking it, said he was saving it for his 40th wedding anniversary.  He & his good lady duly turned up to find they had been put in a £25,000 per night suite.  The wife's face was a picture.  A lovely touch.  

Click to expand...

My wife and I attended a charity award ceremony there in the late 1990's, blew me away, beautiful place and the food and service were 5*

We have not been back to London since. Not my wife's favourite place, too busy, noisy and dirty for her.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

1st Test of the year v New Zealand. My favourite tourists. They play the game the right way and hopefully it will mean a return to UK airwaves of the marvellous and relaxing Jeremy Coney.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

After covid robbed us of a league and cup double last year and a couple late hiccups this season we've finally got the win tonight that has clinched us the title🏆
Won 4-0 against a team who beat us 6-1 last week, we were back to full strength and they didn't play any ringers this time 😒 so it was business as usual.
Chuffed to bits, its been a long old season.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2021)

Handing in my notice at work getting home and as I walk in finally getting a call to go for an induction to the new job.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 3, 2021)

Finishing another set of speakers (based loosely on an old set of KEF Coda 7s I had), the client is delighted with the build as he wanted specific size cabinets to use grille covers he had, so I embedded some magnets under the walnut veneer and they fit perfectly. 

They sound amazing, hitting down to 50Hz and crossing over at 3500Hz. So good I am going to build a set for myself after the floor stands I am working on are done.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400453591991668756


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			1st Test of the year v New Zealand. My favourite tourists. They play the game the right way and hopefully it will mean a return to UK airwaves of the marvellous and relaxing *Jeremy Coney*.
		
Click to expand...

I used to see him at/through my work quite often (late 70s/early 80s?) as he worked for Burroughs (as it was then), having married 'the Boss's daughter'. He was very approachable then and seems to treat life exactly the same now! Gifted speaker (and commentator) and all around good guy imo!
Incredible innings by Conway, especially at Lord's! Great start by NZ in Englands response. Now, if we can somehow remove Root cheaply.....


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 3, 2021)

Lots of upcoming gladdenings
I'm in France at the moment - Vaccine scheduled for tomorrow - J&J so one dose and done 
Our dogs in Italy go off on their lakeside summer holiday tomorrow 
That then allows the better half to travel back here to France and we can have 10 days together 
First holiday together in 3 yrs - we rarely get to 'holiday' together due to menagerie logistics


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2021)

My lad has told us today that he has his first post-lockdown tour work confirmed (all being well), working with Lucy Spraggan (she’s VG btw) on something like 20 dates from mid-October.  Also likely some work coming in a bit before then plus, fantastically, a chance of a salaried operations job with one the the UK tour management companies.  PLUS he has a first DJ session on Friday 25th June...all being well..at the big nightclub in Sheffield at which he was doing regular DJ sessions.

So we are praying that the virus is kept under control and reopening goes ahead as planned because every piece of work and job opportunity in the sector is conditional on that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2021)

Virtue signalling.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2021)

Just weighed myself and it's the lowest I've been for a long, long time. Not even sure how I've managed that, other than playing an extra round of golf on Tuesday and two lots of tennis Weds and Thursday. But dietary wise I've eaten as normal, even had two Magnum ice creams the last couple of days. I'll never know how this works.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 4, 2021)

T Bone steak from the village butcher 😍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just weighed myself and it's the lowest I've been for a long, long time. Not even sure how I've managed that, other than playing an extra round of golf on Tuesday and two lots of tennis Weds and Thursday. But dietary wise I've eaten as normal, even had two Magnum ice creams the last couple of days. I'll never know how this works. 

Click to expand...

I like the sound of a Magnum diet


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I like the sound of a Magnum diet 

Click to expand...

That must be what did it! Tell everyone!


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Completing a speed awareness course and coming away with some valuable and fascinating knowledge ...................... and no points on my licence!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-57358040


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:





https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-57358040

Click to expand...

I saw that.  Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 4, 2021)

We're going to a bar for a drink tonight together for the first time in almost two years.  It's amazing how much I'm looking forward to sitting down at a table with a pint.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're going to a bar for a drink tonight together for the first time in almost two years.  It's amazing how much I'm looking forward to sitting down at a table with a pint.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just back after having a few in a beer garden with my daughter and grandson


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Completing a speed awareness course and coming away with some valuable and fascinating knowledge ...................... and no points on my licence!
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the obligatory knob heed who argued to the toss with everything the teacher said? 😒


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Did you get the obligatory knob heed who argued to the toss with everything the teacher said? 😒
		
Click to expand...

No.
There were twelve of us and not one was an issue, it was all done very professionally via MS Teams.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Completing a speed awareness course and coming away with some valuable and fascinating knowledge ...................... and no points on my licence!
		
Click to expand...

Did one in January. And in spite of my pre-course reservations found it really good & useful. I think anyone who's been driving for a while should do one regardless of whether they've been nabbed or not.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're going to a bar for a drink tonight together for the first time in almost two years.  It's amazing how much I'm looking forward to sitting down at a table with a pint.
		
Click to expand...

I went for a pint in my local for first time in 15 months last night - I used to be in there four or five times a week before the world stopped. 

Enjoyed it and will go again occasionally but I don't ever see me being a regular drinker again.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Did you get the obligatory knob heed who argued to the toss with everything the teacher said? 😒
		
Click to expand...

Old boy was thrown out of the course I was on for doing that.


----------



## Slab (Jun 5, 2021)

Out running this morning and ripped the top off my nipple (the right one) so that it actually bled 
That's a pain I've never felt before 🤕


Two reasons it's in this thread and not random irritations.... 



One, I'm finally running enough to suffer that kind of 'injury' 
Two, for the rest of today I have a fully justifiable reason to Google 'nipple'!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Old boy was thrown out of the course I was on for doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha quality, had a few argumentative types but nothing that extreme 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha quality, had a few argumentative types but nothing that extreme 😂
		
Click to expand...

It was brilliant. You could tell what he was going to be like when sitting having a coffee before we started.

He was warned a number of times. Eventually the tutor guy said he'd had enough and that the old boy clearly wasn't going to learn anything so was welcome to the 3 points and a fine.

The old boy did try to protest and apologise to no avail.

I would have loved to have slow clapped him out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

McDonalds delivery 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

I went out for a bike ride this afternoon. Got home a couple of hours later and the dogs spotted me in the garden putting my bike away. They went nuts until David opened the back door and I waited for the onslaught, wondering who would be first round the corner. Usually Barley gives way to Daisy (and she is quicker than him now) but he made sure he had the inside line and pretty much launched himself at me with utter, uninhibited joy that I was home


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I went out for a bike ride this afternoon. Got home a couple of hours later and the dogs spotted me in the garden putting my bike away. They went nuts until David opened the back door and I waited for the onslaught, wondering who would be first round the corner. Usually Barley gives way to Daisy (and she is quicker than him now) but he made sure he had the inside line and pretty much launched himself at me with utter, uninhibited joy that I was home 

Click to expand...

When our three got collected yesterday to get taken to their summer hound retreat - they were so excited to see the lass that looks after them, they didn't even say goodbye - just leapt into the car cage and barked lets go 
Lady outcast was a bit miffed


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I went out for a bike ride this afternoon. Got home a couple of hours later and the dogs spotted me in the garden putting my bike away. They went nuts until David opened the back door and I waited for the onslaught, wondering who would be first round the corner. Usually Barley gives way to Daisy (and she is quicker than him now) but he made sure he had the inside line and pretty much launched himself at me with utter, uninhibited joy that I was home 

Click to expand...

Does David do the same.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2021)

When you have an incident last hour of 12 hour shift with a train that just lost all power / comms with the control room and your boss said he was delighted with how you handled it.

Then get home And my colleague who's an ex driver txts me as the driver of the broken train got in touch with him 


"Whoever the signaller was tell him he's a badman though. He was so good"

"The signaller was quality by the way, Proper calm and thorough"

Makes it worth it 

Doubt the customers were happy with being stuck in a tunnel for 30 mins but can't account for a total random loss of everything


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Does David do the same. 

Click to expand...

He's not as quick off the mark as they are and then it's too late as I'm all wrapped up in Labradors


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 5, 2021)

When you find a photo that you'd taken the evening before and forgotten all about because you'd had one glass too many of shiraz and it had been warm enough to sit outside until the sun had gone down...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Our last sunset picture, before an industrial extension spoiled it


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2021)

Buying some rattan garden furniture off of Amazon despite the majority of reviews saying assembly of it is a nightmare, and finding it goes together as easy as ABC.
Bunch of amateurs......#builditlikeaboss


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Buying some rattan garden furniture off of Amazon despite the majority of reviews saying assembly of it is a nightmare, and finding it goes together as easy as ABC.
Bunch of amateurs......#builditlikeaboss


Click to expand...

.what's your day rate 🤣😘


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2021)

Been a busy day. Currently 37*c in the sun. Lots of, er, hydration has been taken.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

Coaching a group of 4 to 6 year olds this morning and one of the girls shouting "best day ever" as she left.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Been a busy day. Currently 37*c in the sun. Lots of, er, hydration has been taken.

View attachment 36960

Click to expand...

Obviously steps have been taken lol


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Obviously steps have been taken lol
		
Click to expand...

That's his step ladder...poor man never knew his real one..


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's his step ladder...poor man never knew his real one..

Click to expand...

All Hobbits need ladders


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			He's not as quick off the mark as they are and then it's too late as I'm all wrapped up in Labradors 

Click to expand...

I like the sound of being wrapped up in Labradors


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I like the sound of being wrapped up in Labradors  

Click to expand...

It's pretty damned special


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			All Hobbits need ladders
		
Click to expand...

And our Lord Tyrion lol


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's pretty damned special 

Click to expand...

When I used to come home on leave, our lab used to wag her tale so hard, she almost fell over.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Probably an overswing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-57378117

Congrats to both of them and what a great name


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-57378117

Congrats to both of them and what a great name
		
Click to expand...


think i had an account with LilliBET once


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Me and my wife went for a private pre-12 week scan last week to see mini-Dill for the first time.

Brought me to tears seeing the heartbeat for the first time. Incredible.


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Me and my wife went for a private pre-12 week scan last week to see mini-Dill for the first time.

Brought me to tears seeing the heartbeat for the first time. Incredible.
		
Click to expand...

there will plenty more tears over the years mate!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2021)

Some of the recent posts in the “Random Irritations” thread.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2021)

Got a phone call earlier, 3.7% pay rise coming my way, may not sound massive for some but it certainly beats our usual 1% every other year.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 9, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Been a busy day. Currently 37*c in the sun. Lots of, er, hydration has been taken.

View attachment 36960

Click to expand...

When you said you were moving to Turre, I  thought the new house would be bigger ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2021)

Serrano Ham. Turned a rather dull salad into something delicious. Only half made it to the plate though - one for the plate and one in my gob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Serrano Ham. Turned a rather dull salad into something delicious. Only half made it to the plate though - one for the plate and one in my gob 

Click to expand...

Thought you were going to say one of the hounds nicked the other half...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought you were going to say one of the hounds nicked the other half... 

Click to expand...

Ha ha - I love them but there are limits!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2021)

Playing today and seeing the swans still have their one baby - as yesterday he/she was nowhere to be seen. I just love the pair of them and they know me by sight and sound and expect to be fed - even wandering onto the 8th green if they hear me. David fed them yesterday and no baby so I was quite upset but so delighted to see them all together today.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 10, 2021)

Mrs has booked us 5 nights in September in a lovely accommodation in Broadford on Skye.  She’s been wanting to go to Skye for years, I’ve not been since my last year at uni (1983) when I worked in the Broadford Hotel for the summer.  I had a fabulous 10 weeks and have been reluctant to go back as always wary of places revisited changing a lot and not living up to recollections, and especially more recently given how busy I have read and heard Skye has become.

But you know...Skye is glorious, and the Broadford/Elgol area is the historic lands of my clan - with the ancient clan graveyard just down the road from Broadford - and there are still many families of my surname in the area - so that‘ll all be interesting and an experience for my wife.  Plus we can nip up and across to stay with relatives near Ullapool and in Fortrose.

So now - really looking forward to it and pleased my Mrs just went for it without me really knowing...😻😘

But first - on Sat off to Cornwall for a week - to Carbis Bay would you believe...ah well...should be ‘interesting’ 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Playing today and seeing the swans still have their one baby - as yesterday he/she was nowhere to be seen. I just love the pair of them and they know me by sight and sound and expect to be fed - even wandering onto the 8th green if they hear me. David fed them yesterday and no baby so I was quite upset but so delighted to see them all together today.
		
Click to expand...

We have swans with 7 new young and a pair or Egyptian geese with 4 young.
Plus a load of ducklings.

It's quite nice to see them all pottering about. My daughter absolutely loves our Thursday evening 9 holes so she can come and see them all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			We have swans with 7 new young and a pair or Egyptian geese with 4 young.
Plus a load of ducklings.

It's quite nice to see them all pottering about. My daughter absolutely loves our Thursday evening 9 holes so she can come and see them all.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh. I had a seriously pet/tame female duck for a couple of years. Got a bit too tame as she'd fly to me in the car park when she heard my voice and I'd have to get her to follow me back to the pond! I love to see them but the pair of swans aren't too successful as parents so hoping this baby makes it.


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2021)

Lunch and a beer with my dad and his wife in a nice country pub


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			We have swans with 7 new young and a pair or Egyptian geese with 4 young.
Plus a load of ducklings.

It's quite nice to see them all pottering about. My daughter absolutely loves our Thursday evening 9 holes so she can come and see them all.
		
Click to expand...

When the courses were shut just over a year ago my wife and I used to walk out to the pond near the tenth fairway on the Medal course every evening - I we did it pretty much because it was around an hour round trip and at the time we were only allowed an hour's exercise - anyway after a wee while we saw that the mallards had hatched ducklings - there were eight of them when we first saw them - a few days later there were only four - we stopped walking that route when it got down to two


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			When the courses were shut just over a year ago my wife and I used to walk out to the pond near the tenth fairway on the Medal course every evening - I we did it pretty much because it was around an hour round trip and at the time we were only allowed an hour's exercise - anyway after a wee while we saw that the mallards had hatched ducklings - there were eight of them when we first saw them - a few days later there were only four - we stopped walking that route when it got down to two 

View attachment 37001

Click to expand...

It is so heartbreaking and nature so cruel. They are so flipping cute and remind of effervescent vitamin tablets as they zip to and fro on the water. Like you I count them out and count them in and it's not usual that they all make it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 10, 2021)

Pond and 17th fairway. Some years ago, but happened every year. Don't think any of the little critters ever survived, sadly.


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2021)

Saw ducklings following their mummy on a pavement...right next to the A3 at Guildford. . Hope they stayed on the pavement!


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2021)

A chipping/pitching lesson that seems to have worked!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			When the courses were shut just over a year ago my wife and I used to walk out to the pond near the tenth fairway on the Medal course every evening - I we did it pretty much because it was around an hour round trip and at the time we were only allowed an hour's exercise - anyway after a wee while we saw that the mallards had hatched ducklings - there were eight of them when we first saw them - a few days later there were only four - we stopped walking that route when it got down to two 

View attachment 37001

Click to expand...

Last weekend I walked over the crest of the hill on our 1st fairway to find an adult Mallard wandering about next to the burn. Its not deep and quite fast flowing. 
We have no ponds or standing water nearby, I was a tad confused 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 11, 2021)

My lift arriving in 45 minutes to take me to China Fleet for the weekend. A load of ex sailors away for the weekend, what could possibly go wrong🍻


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 37006

Click to expand...

That’s a lovely photo, really natural.

How did it go with your Kamado Paul, will you be contributing to the bbq thread soon? 😋


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s a lovely photo, really natural.

How did it go with your Kamado Paul, will you be contributing to the bbq thread soon? 😋
		
Click to expand...

Only used it as a BBQ so far, planning Pizza from scratch tomorrow, building up to smoke. 😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 11, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			My lift arriving in 45 minutes to take me to China Fleet for the weekend. A load of ex sailors away for the weekend, what could possibly go wrong🍻
		
Click to expand...

Neaters


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2021)

The Bon Jovi Encore Night at the cinema last night; not quite the same but a bit of light relief, and it was nice to see they were missing us as much as we missed them.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2021)

Last week my Skycaddie threw a hissy fit..
Charged it up Monday evening for a game Tuesday morning - the green I'm Charged light came on, unit in the bag.
Got it out Tuesday morning and it wouldn't fire up..nothing at all.
When I got home I put it on charge and it had nothing in the tank.
Before you all say Ha you left it on - 
A. I didn't  and 
B. It's set to turn off after 90 minutes of not being used so there should have been at least 70% left.
Charged it up, turned it on and it worked but there was a line of pixels that made a blue line on the screen.
Fired off an email to Skycaddie as the unit is 3 weeks I side the warranty period, a emailed label arrives shortly afterwards and it's in the post.
Email received yesterday saying the LCD is kaput and a replacement has been sent out and will arrive tomorrow. 
Good work Skycaddie


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

The Scottish football team 👏🏻


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 37006

Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, you've made my day.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 37006

Click to expand...

I think that was the day Philip explained what "mooning" is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The Scottish football team 👏🏻
		
Click to expand...

Worryingly I think I am feeling more positive about it now than at any time since I stood on the Rangers end terracing at Hampden having spent my 20p to wave cheerio and good luck to Ally and the guys in the bus - on their way to Argentina...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			Saw ducklings following their mummy on a pavement...right next to the A3 at Guildford. . Hope they stayed on the pavement!
		
Click to expand...

 The same 2 swans return every year to breed on the pond at our 3rd hole .
We built small island nesting area for them covered by CCTV cameras.
A few years ago they had 5 signets, after a few weeks mummy and daddy swan decided to walk them down to a nearby loch, crossing the main Glasgow to London railway line.
The 5 signets were killed , we've since fenced off the railway line.
But mum and dad still return every year and woe betide any strange swans that attempt to land anywhere nearby.
P. S. Lovely swans but bad parents and BTW the 3 hole isn't our signature hole


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Worryingly I think I am feeling more positive about it now than at any time since I stood on the Rangers end terracing at Hampden having spent my 20p to wave cheerio and good luck to Ally and the guys in the bus - on their way to Argentina...

Click to expand...

We have a Dream 1982  a good song BTW lol


----------



## RichA (Jun 11, 2021)

Wild bee orchids, growing 50 feet from my front door. Lived here 20 years and never seen them before.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm now on holiday  - away up North Monday to Friday this coming week and then back for a week of photographing pre-season training followed by first friendly match - then I'm back into wall to wall football - last three weeks since season finished have been doing my head in.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 12, 2021)

One of neighbours' two labs photographed a moment ago through the fence.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2021)

Gave Joe Biden a wave yesterday as his cavalcade drove past our cottage in Carbis Bay - and he gave me a wave back.  Well I think it was a wave 😘

Have to say that the security level and numbers of police from all over the UK in Carbis Bay is insane - an officer every 25m along both sides of the road from the delegates hotel to the venue - it’s over a mile. With groups of armed officers at important access points to the venue.  They are all lovely, friendly and chatty (we have had Guy from Wiltshire police outside our gate all night) enjoying their few days at the seaside in Cornwall -  though some spend all day in the exact same spot staring at the same wall or bush.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 13, 2021)

A large Caffe Nero latte and a warm almond croissant.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			A large Caffe Nero latte and a warm almond croissant.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar theme, Granny's Kitchen in Richmond. Great selection of cakes, I went lemon and ginger muffin along with a latte. It split the lovely walk we had.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2021)

Richmond, North Yorks, I presume. Lovely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Richmond, North Yorks, I presume. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

It is. We really like it here, tempted to move once we no longer need to work. Shame that's further away then we would like 😄


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 13, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			When the courses were shut just over a year ago my wife and I used to walk out to the pond near the tenth fairway on the Medal course every evening - I we did it pretty much because it was around an hour round trip and at the time we were only allowed an hour's exercise - anyway after a wee while we saw that the mallards had hatched ducklings - there were eight of them when we first saw them - a few days later there were only four - we stopped walking that route when it got down to two 

View attachment 37001

Click to expand...

Great pic, but wrong - if understandable - attitude to Nature imo. The 'casualties' help feed other animals that are valuable parts of the 'balanced' environment.
Plenty of winged wildlife on our course yesterday, some seeming very young for this time of year (2nd clutches?). Swans, geese (Egyptian mainly now; Canadians are the only birds on my 'no thanks list!) moorhens, a couple of cormorants an herons and (too many) coots (also on my 'negative' list) on the ground and in the (6) ponds/lakes. Red Kites (love watching them!), Kestrels, Harriers et al in the air. Makes playing The Shire a joy, even when scoring badly, though yesterday was my best round in ages - even with the inevitable occasional collapse of my arthritic hip!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 13, 2021)

Two deer strolling through our car park Thursday evening ( mother and wean) not a care in the world-hope they stay safe--as have seen a knob-end on the course with what looked like some sort of Lurcher type dog on a long leash walking down wooded side of our 15th! 
Couldn't make my mind up who was uglier-him or the dug-so kept the mouth shut re the trespass bit!!
Roll on tomorrow--have to say that Engerlund looking v.comfortable--thought Croatia would have given them more of a game ( expect we'll now hear all the usual urine now in the media/T.V./radio/Twatter et al!!)


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Two deer strolling through our car park Thursday evening ( mother and wean) not a care in the world-hope they stay safe--as have seen a knob-end on the course with what looked like some sort of Lurcher type dog on a long leash walking down wooded side of our 15th!
Couldn't make my mind up who was uglier-him or the dug-so kept the mouth shut re the trespass bit!!
Roll on tomorrow--have to say that Engerlund looking v.comfortable--thought Croatia would have given them more of a game ( expect we'll now hear all the usual urine now in the media/T.V./radio/Twatter et al!!)

Click to expand...

Probably Fallow deer, Fallow Fallow


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Great pic, but wrong - if understandable - attitude to Nature imo. The 'casualties' help feed other animals that are valuable parts of the 'balanced' environment.
Plenty of winged wildlife on our course yesterday, some seeming very young for this time of year (2nd clutches?). Swans, geese (Egyptian mainly now; Canadians are the only birds on my 'no thanks list!) moorhens, a couple of cormorants an herons and (too many) coots (also on my 'negative' list) on the ground and in the (6) ponds/lakes. Red Kites (love watching them!), Kestrels, Harriers et al in the air. Makes playing The Shire a joy, even when scoring badly, though yesterday was my best round in ages - even with the inevitable occasional collapse of my arthritic hip!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I’m not a 'poor wee beasties getting eaten' person - I'm not really a bird photographer by choice when I shoot wildlife either - this is what I'd be photographing again on my holiday this week if we were allowed to travel to the States - Sadly in this country we don't have any large predators. Supposed to be a pair of red kites hang around the house where we are staying in the Highlands from tomorrow.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is. We really like it here, tempted to move once we no longer need to work. Shame that's further away then we would like 😄
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. And some special places can become less special if you live there full time. I have kept rose-tinted spectacles for many places.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2021)

Last game of the season yesterday, we already had the league wrapped up and we were playing bottom of the league so the captain did a lottery draw before the game, whatever position you drew from the bag you played there for 30 minutes. We had centre forwards in defence and vise versa 😅
I was only supposed to be watching as I've been carrying an injury for a few weeks but they talked me into playing the last 10 minutes in a cameo role up front. Came on, 2 minutes later boom, first touch and it's in the back of the net 🤣
Never lose it do you 😉


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Last game of the season yesterday, we already had the league wrapped up and we were playing bottom of the league so the captain did a lottery draw before the game, whatever position you drew from the bag you played there for 30 minutes. We had centre forwards in defence and vise versa 😅
I was only supposed to be watching as I've been carrying an injury for a few weeks but they talked me into playing the last 10 minutes in a cameo role up front. Came on, 2 minutes later boom, first touch and it's in the back of the net 🤣
Never lose it do you 😉
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know - I've never had it....


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Last game of the season yesterday, we already had the league wrapped up and we were playing bottom of the league so the captain did a lottery draw before the game, whatever position you drew from the bag you played there for 30 minutes. We had centre forwards in defence and vise versa 😅
I was only supposed to be watching as I've been carrying an injury for a few weeks but they talked me into playing the last 10 minutes in a cameo role up front. Came on, 2 minutes later boom, first touch and it's in the back of the net 🤣
Never lose it do you 😉
		
Click to expand...

Own goal?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Own goal? 

Click to expand...

Cheeky bustard, tap in from 2 yards 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Last week my Skycaddie threw a hissy fit..
Charged it up Monday evening for a game Tuesday morning - the green I'm Charged light came on, unit in the bag.
Got it out Tuesday morning and it wouldn't fire up..nothing at all.
When I got home I put it on charge and it had nothing in the tank.
Before you all say Ha you left it on -
A. I didn't  and
B. It's set to turn off after 90 minutes of not being used so there should have been at least 70% left.
Charged it up, turned it on and it worked but there was a line of pixels that made a blue line on the screen.
Fired off an email to Skycaddie as the unit is 3 weeks I side the warranty period, a emailed label arrives shortly afterwards and it's in the post.
Email received yesterday saying the LCD is kaput and a replacement has been sent out and will arrive tomorrow.
Good work Skycaddie 

Click to expand...

And so, after Royal Mail delivered my replacement unit to someone else ( hope they play golf) Skycaddie, without any further questions have despatched another today.
Let's see if RM can screw this one up too....
Very good work Skycaddie


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2021)

a sky caddie being delivered that i didn't order


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			a sky caddie being delivered that i didn't order
		
Click to expand...


keep yer eyes out, rumour has it theres another one on its way


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 14, 2021)

Scotland losing 😁


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			a sky caddie being delivered that i didn't order
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			keep yer eyes out, rumour has it theres another one on its way 

Click to expand...

You people of questionable parentage...🖕🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 14, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Scotland losing 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yup, another 'up yours'


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You people of questionable parentage...🖕🤣
		
Click to expand...

I do own a caravan so what do you expect!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			I do own a caravan so what do you expect!
		
Click to expand...

True...
It'll be a test of moral fibre if they both appear....


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2021)

"Fundys Escape to the Country" has been cancelled for the foreseeable future, fingers xxx'ed


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			"Fundys Escape to the Country" has been cancelled for the foreseeable future, fingers xxx'ed
		
Click to expand...

Ooh do tell!


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh do tell!
		
Click to expand...


the wildcard, slightly out of area (closer to london than planned, in herts) and over budget  fingers crossed it goes smoothly


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			the wildcard, slightly out of area (closer to london than planned, in herts) and over budget  fingers crossed it goes smoothly
		
Click to expand...

Kirsty and Phil love a wildcard


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2021)

Finding the beach empty so allowing the pup off the lead for the first time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Worryingly I think I am feeling more positive about it now than at any time since I stood on the Rangers end terracing at Hampden having spent my 20p to wave cheerio and good luck to Ally and the guys in the bus - on their way to Argentina...

Click to expand...

Seems like the wheels on the bus to the k/o stage are square...🙄


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

Just walked from Pimlico to Leicester Square rather than get the tube, amazed that the city is still so quiet, walked along the embankment through Parliament square, Horseguards Road and parade ground then through Trafalger sq. it’s an absolute pleasure to do. Honestly if you ever thought about visiting London but were put off by the crowds, do it now before the hordes return.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Just walked from Pimlico to Leicester Square rather than get the tube, amazed that the city is still so quiet, walked along the embankment through Parliament square, Horseguards Road and parade ground then through Trafalger sq. it’s an absolute pleasure to do. Honestly if you ever thought about visiting London but were put off by the crowds, do it now before the hordes return.
		
Click to expand...

My son went with his mates last September to Italy. They went to Rome for a couple of days, they were nearby, not touring. There are pictures of him in The Colliseum, St Peters Square, The Vatican, all over and it is empty. It could not have been better from a tourist perspective. Sounds very similar to your experience today. A great time to visit London, as you suggest.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Just walked from Pimlico to Leicester Square rather than get the tube, amazed that the city is still so quiet, walked along the embankment through Parliament square, Horseguards Road and parade ground then through Trafalger sq. it’s an absolute pleasure to do. Honestly if you ever thought about visiting London but were put off by the crowds, do it now before the hordes return.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't want your bubble bursting, stay off the Victoria Line. It's been back to its disgusting worst for a couple of months now.
The parks though, are amazing at the moment.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

An understanding boss.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			An understanding boss.
		
Click to expand...

Unicorns.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2021)

Just the sort of nonsense I required this morning.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			True...
It'll be a test of moral fibre if they both appear....

Click to expand...

Well, the 2nd one has arrived..no sign of the first.
Back in business....
Another Well done to Skycaddie..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2021)

Woman overjoyed at birth of great, great, great grandchild in Edinburgh - BBC News 

Blimey O'Riley buying birthday presents must be a nightmare with this family


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2021)

The smell this morning after the first rain in ages. Everything smells so fresh and clean.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2021)

Weather forecast for the area shows clouds clearing by 3pm and then clear skies for rest of the day...and as its warm...lovely.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:







Just the sort of nonsense I required this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I just fell into a youtube simpsons remix hole!! Send help!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2021)

Picking up the last 3 bottles of moltipulciano de abruzzo at £3.99 a bottle down from £8 in lidl cheered me up.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Picking up the last 3 bottles of *moltipulciano* de abruzzo at £3.99 a bottle down from £8 in lidl cheered me up.
		
Click to expand...

If that's what it said on the label, no wonder it was cheap ...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2021)

Season 4 of Warzone/COD Cold War.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			If that's what it said on the label, no wonder it was cheap ... 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 I bought a couple of bottles of this a month or so ago very tashesque.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Season 4 of Warzone/COD Cold War.
		
Click to expand...

Not had a chance to play it yet (Cold War), any good?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not had a chance to play it yet (Cold War), any good?
		
Click to expand...

I like it but it’s mostly a way for me to chat to mates and level up guns for Warzone. I unlocked the nail gun and am having way too much fun levelling it up. It’s stupid and shouldn’t work but it’s a right laugh.


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2021)

Ratchet and Clank on the PS5


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2021)

Made pasta for the first time.

I’ve been told that next time I have make ravioli


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2021)

My nephew playing at Liverpool Academy for Exeter in a youth cup and scoring 4 including the winner and then being told by his manager that Liverpool would like his details 😲😲😲👏👏👏


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 21, 2021)

Mrs Hobbit’s over active thyroid calming down. Just got to get her weight back over 7st, and hopefully up to 8st… it’s been an interesting few months.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 21, 2021)

Photographed first day back of pre-season training this morning and also snapped Charlie Adam with his award for SPFL Championship player of the year - nice morning in the sun and good to see the boys after their four week close season.


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2021)

My youngest is popping along to a Chelsea Academy tonight and next week after being scouted.

He'll look great in his Watford kit


----------



## Wilson (Jun 21, 2021)

My 6 year old Daughter was selected to represent her school in a small athletics competition, and she did brilliantly this morning - her 400M time may have been better had she not stopped to wave at some other parents she knew, and she let a boy beat her in the 75m as she didn't want him to be beaten by a girl.


----------



## richart (Jun 21, 2021)

Renewing my football season ticket, with the hope of seeing more than the two games I saw last season.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2021)

Wilson said:



			My 6 year old Daughter was selected to represent her school in a small athletics competition, and she did brilliantly this morning - her 400M time may have been better had she not stopped to wave at some other parents she knew, and she let a boy beat her in the 75m as she didn't want him to be beaten by a girl.
		
Click to expand...

A Diplomat in the making! She should, however, 'loose that attitude' - wherever she acquired it!!


----------



## Pants (Jun 21, 2021)

I have to say that my daughter did a similar thing in junior school.  60yd race, in the lead, looked round to see where the others where and slowed down so her friends could catch up.

She did win the wellie throwing comp though


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Renewing my football season ticket, with the hope of seeing more than the two games I saw last season.

Click to expand...

Already done our two.  At least  you managed 2 more games last year than we did last season ☹️


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2021)

The number of people on this forum that are so knowledgeable that, when Southgate leaves/gets sacked, we will have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2021)

Picking up a half doz each of Neil Diamond and Carpenters albums (vinyl) for free.  This gets me having a listen to more than the stuff we all know to see if my prejudices of the past are valid - dull and dated MoR or actually quality well produced songs delivered by class acts...

Also at the same time picked up for free Moody Blues _Seventh Sojourn_ and_ Best of Peggy Lee_.  Now I like the Moodies album, but never had it on vinyl, and Peggy Lee is just sheer class.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Picking up a half doz each of Neil Diamond and Carpenters albums (vinyl) for free.  This gets me having a listen to more than the stuff we all know to see if my prejudices of the past are valid - dull and dated MoR or actually quality well produced songs delivered by class acts...
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to throw this out there and I don't care. Neil Diamond has done some quality stuff that stands up today still. I can't tell you about all of his songs but I have a best of playlist  that I often listen to. Listen with a clear mind and post back


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to throw this out there and I don't care. Neil Diamond has done some quality stuff that stands up today still. I can't tell you about all of his songs but I have a best of playlist  that I often listen to. Listen with a clear mind and post back 

Click to expand...

Seen him live a number of times and a great entertainer with some great hits for sure.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to throw this out there and I don't care. Neil Diamond has done some quality stuff that stands up today still. I can't tell you about all of his songs but I have a best of playlist  that I often listen to. Listen with a clear mind and post back 

Click to expand...

That I shall do.  My starting point is that I like a fair bit of what both Neil Diamond and the Carpenters have done in the past - but I’m keen to listen to more than the ‘hits’ to see if the rest stands up to scrutiny or whether it falls into mega yawn MoR churn territory...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2021)

The Carpenters sound is amazing - Karen's voice is just so good...so very sad and tragic a story.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to throw this out there and I don't care. Neil Diamond has done some quality stuff that stands up today still. I can't tell you about all of his songs but I have a best of playlist  that I often listen to. Listen with a clear mind and post back 

Click to expand...

Got a couple of his albums, that are 50:50. Great voice but some of his songs are great to hang yourself to.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Carpenters sound is amazing - Karen's voice is just so good...so very sad and tragic a story.
		
Click to expand...

Just wow! Me and Karen grew up together… if only she knew how much a 15 year old loved her.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Got a couple of his albums, that are 50:50. Great voice but some of his songs are great to hang yourself to.
		
Click to expand...

That's probably why Best Of albums exist 😄.

One of the first dates I had with my wife was me taking her to see The Roy Orbison Story at The Theatre royal in Newcastle. I thought it might impress but be fun at the same time. Boy, I should have done my homework 😱. His life was a series of tragedies and his music matched it. Grim didn't cover it. I didn't make that mistake again 😄


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Carpenters sound is amazing - Karen's voice is just so good...so very sad and tragic a story.
		
Click to expand...

Her voice is pure velvet, the best female vocalist I have ever heard.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			Her voice is pure velvet, the best female vocalist I have ever heard.
		
Click to expand...

It was also so effortless. Always makes me a little tearful when I think of how unhappy she was. Fame, fortune, talent - can mean nothing to a tortured soul.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

little old New Zealand beating the mighty India in the world test final


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			Her voice is pure velvet, the best female vocalist I have ever heard.
		
Click to expand...

Great voice. Just a shame about the actual songs.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 23, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Great voice. Just a shame about the actual songs.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 23, 2021)

ExRabbit said:









Click to expand...

Not sure if this is designed to prove or disprove the point 🤔


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure if this is designed to prove or disprove the point 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That was a rather bland and dispassionate version of a song I usually find stirring.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2021)

Having one of my lads pass his test first time today with zero faults - a feat that accounts for about 0.6% of tests and is my 6th in the 18 years I've been an instructor. 
A happy feeling...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2021)

I took 5 separate trains today. Each one on time, a big relief as my connections were tight. When the system works well trains are great.

The Flying Scotsman was doing a trip today. It was in York station on the opposite platform to me. It didn't do anything for me but it got a lot of other people excited and I'm sure it gladdened their hearts 😄


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Having one of my lads pass his test first time today with zero faults - a feat that accounts for about 0.6% of tests and is my 6th in the 18 years I've been an instructor.
A happy feeling...
		
Click to expand...

Not to diminish the achievement but that probably says as much about the examiner as it does about the chap taking the test.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2021)

My daughter starting her new/1st job in a care home tomorrow, as a newly qualified carer, yippee 
God help them


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			That was a rather bland and dispassionate version of a song I usually find stirring.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			That was a rather bland and dispassionate version of a song I usually find stirring.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go for an amatuer with passion.







Then the best..






I was only just showing that Karen did more than pop songs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Having one of my lads pass his test first time today with zero faults - a feat that accounts for about 0.6% of tests and is my 6th in the 18 years I've been an instructor.
A happy feeling...
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Not to diminish the achievement but that probably says as much about the examiner as it does about the chap taking the test. 

Click to expand...

No, it says plenty about the performance that the examinee put in; if he doesn't make mistakes then the examiner can't fault him.

Not sure you're the best placed to be commenting on this subject...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, it says plenty about the performance that the examinee put in; if he doesn't make mistakes then the examiner can't fault him.

Not sure you're the best placed to be commenting on this subject...  

Click to expand...

Oh but I am! Had some right jobsworth examiners who call you on the slightest things.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh but I am! Had some right jobsworth examiners who call you on the slightest things.
		
Click to expand...

Then surely getting no minors means that best they've ether done well and had not had a jobsworth, or had a jobsworth and done great. 

Plus, what might seem minor to you as a learner, may in their experience be a sign of an underlying gap in skillset ...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Then surely getting no minors means that best they've ether done well and had not had a jobsworth, or had a jobsworth and done great.

Plus, what might seem minor to you as a learner, may in their experience be a sign of an underlying gap in skillset ...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously it's amazing from the driver. I'm just saying I'm _also_ amazed that the examiner didn't manage to find some nit-picking fault somewhere or other, based on the examiners I had.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not to diminish the achievement but that probably says as much about the examiner as it does about the chap taking the test. 

Click to expand...

Why?

Why would an examiner not advise a new driver of minor issues that they need to be aware of? Maybe it also points to a hint of cynicism from you?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Why?

Why would an examiner not advise a new driver of minor issues that they need to be aware of? Maybe it also points to a hint of cynicism from you?
		
Click to expand...

The point was all my examiners were nit-picking jobsworths who could find a fault in anything. I'd be surprised if there has ever been a zero fault test at my local test centre.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously it's amazing from the driver. I'm just saying I'm _also_ amazed that the examiner didn't manage to find some nit-picking fault somewhere or other, based on the examiners I had. 

Click to expand...

First test I took I passed with 0 minors

I then got 6 points after year so had to retest

The examiner was looking to fail me when she saw the points 

I got a major for being undertaken coming off a fly over.. from the car behind. Apparently I should have been over so he could get past .. I couldn't really as the person was undertaking me! 

3rd test I passed 3 minors even hit the curb on a manaver 

He said I made a mistake but corrected it and didn't let it bother me 

Sometimes you just get funny ones


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The point was all my examiners were nit-picking jobsworths who could find a fault in anything. I'd be surprised if there has ever been a zero fault test at my local test centre.
		
Click to expand...

How many faults did you get?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The point was all my examiners were nit-picking jobsworths who could find a fault in anything. I'd be surprised if there has ever been a zero fault test at my local test centre.
		
Click to expand...

Or possibly all your examiners actually thought you were - at the time of your test - a danger to yourself and other road users? After all, what damage can a motor vehicle do if it's being driven by someone who is incapable of driving it safely!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			First test I took I passed with 0 minors

I then got 6 points after year so had to retest

The examiner was looking to fail me when she saw the points

*I got a major for being undertaken coming off a fly over.. from the car behind. Apparently I should have been over so he could get past .. I couldn't really as the person was undertaking me!*

3rd test I passed 3 minors even hit the curb on a manaver

He said I made a mistake but corrected it and didn't let it bother me

Sometimes you just get funny ones
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same on one test. I was in the right lane on a dual carriageway, I stayed there for a bit as I knew there were parked cars on the left lane further down and didn't want to be going left, right, left all the way down. Another driver just shot past me on the left and cut in front. Gave me a major fault saying somebody "had to" undertake me - even though I was doing the limit so he was effectively speeding. 



SteveW86 said:



			How many faults did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Which time? Or all the times added together?   I think I had 8 on the one I passed, but like 5 of them were for using mirrors which was nonsense.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Or possibly all your examiners actually thought you were - at the time of your test - a danger to yourself and other road users? After all, what damage can a motor vehicle do if it's being driven by someone who is incapable of driving it safely!!
		
Click to expand...

Not the opinion of the instructors I had at the time, but I'm sure you know best.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had exactly the same on one test. I was in the right lane on a dual carriageway, I stayed there for a bit as I knew there were parked cars on the left lane further down and didn't want to be going left, right, left all the way down. Another driver just shot past me on the left and cut in front. Gave me a major fault saying somebody "had to" undertake me - even though I was doing the limit so he was effectively speeding. 


Which time? Or all the times added together?   I think I had 8 on the one I passed, but like 5 of them were for using mirrors which was nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I think if it's parked cars you should have got over because that's what their looking for that you follow the rules to the letter 

When mine was he actually went round on unbroken white lines lol 🤣


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not the opinion of the instructors I had at the time, but I'm sure you know best. 

Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't bother reading your other posts so clearly missed something - why did they fail you so many times then?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Sorry I didn't bother reading your other posts so clearly missed something - why did they fail you so many times then?
		
Click to expand...

Because they're nit-picking jobsworths, I thought we covered this? 

I'm kidding obviously, I'm a pretty bad driver. But that doesn't preclude them from being jobsworths as well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2021)

Enough already

It’s a thread about good things, let’s keep it that way please


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Because they're nit-picking jobsworths, I thought we covered this? 

I'm kidding obviously, I'm a pretty bad driver. But that doesn't preclude them from being jobsworths as well.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't, Toyota Romford failed my car mot for illegal number plate, even tho the same mot tech passed it year before. He tried to claim standards had changed, they hadn't at all. So I did have a kick off at the manager as THEY had put the plate on 5 years before when it was brand new.. so they let me drive an illegal plate for 5 years (never pulled over for it)

They gave me new plates and passed it and refund the mot cost as an apology


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2021)

Andrew Lloyd Webber today very strongly and very critically standing up for the Performing Arts sector and wondering just what the h**l is going on.  Because what is happening to that sector and those employed in it is, quite frankly, scandalous.  And when our local arts venue or theatre is no longer there when we bother looking for it in the coming months or next year - well we might indeed wonder why, but we will not be able to say that we weren't warned as ALW has done that very loud and clear today.  His warning is for me very welcome indeed and I am glad to hear it stated so firmly.


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2021)

Meeting 2 of my colleagues for lunch after not seeing them for a year.

Only downsides are that it’s in Essex and I’ve had to drive


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Enough already

It’s a thread about good things, let’s keep it that way please
		
Click to expand...

Surely clarifying Orikoru isn't going to harm himself is a good thing?!!! Afterall it's dangerous enough as it is out on the roads with women behind the wheel......... 😉😂😂😂


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Meeting 2 of my colleagues for lunch after not seeing them for a year.

Only downsides are that it’s in Essex and I’ve had to drive
		
Click to expand...


just met up with a couple of mates for lunch that hadnt seen for a few years


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 25, 2021)

Rather enjoying all the memes today


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Getting a txt off my colleagues brother inviting me to the annual charity golf day in memory of their dad

Always a honour to play in that . He was a fine gentleman and raises money for a good cause


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2021)

Seeing my course looking and playing so fab for the mixed gender (no not trans 😊) England U18 Championship that started today.  And cool seeing live pictures from the course.  Gosh are these very best lads and lasses just superb golfers - max h/cap for boys playing was +1 and for girls it was 2.

Streamed via my club Facebook and England Golf facebook and web sites if anyone interested.  Live from 10am tomorrow. For a unpretentious traditional members club such as ours, surrounded by nationally and internationally recognised and renowned courses as we are, this is such an honour in our 125th anniversary year and it’s just great!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			What on earth are you on about?
		
Click to expand...

Well it's got to be yet another veiled political comment surely.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well it's got to be yet another veiled political comment surely.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t got a clue… only the pixies know…


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2021)

chellie said:



			Could it be Matt Hancock dipping his wick somewhere he shouldn't.
		
Click to expand...


couldnt be that, no way SILH would be commenting on something political


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2021)

Saw one of my best mates today and golf PP. 😀 It's been a whole year...he's been in hospital all that time 😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			couldnt be that, no way SILH would be commenting on something political 

Click to expand...

I think it's a form of tourettes...just let it go for crying out loud and conform to the forum rules!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not to diminish the achievement but that probably says as much about the examiner as it does about the chap taking the test. 

Click to expand...

Probably says quite a lot about the instructor, IMO.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Probably says quite a lot about the instructor, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Is the one and only correct answer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2021)

Harlequins & Exeter Chiefs; what a game of rugby.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2021)

Met up today with a bunch from "work". With us all leaving at the end of 2020, apart from a few who had to hang on until March, we never had a proper goodbye. Met outside at Ferry Meadows in Peterborough and the good ones turned up and the others sensibly stayed away. One person in particular, Karen M (we had lots of Karen's) was always the glue that held us all together and she arranged today - so typical of her. Sometimes in life you meet someone who is just a good person through and through and can thank yourself lucky you had them in your life.

I hope we manage to stay in touch - get a good feeling we will.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			couldnt be that, no way SILH would be commenting on something political 

Click to expand...

No way...just wouldn’t


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 27, 2021)

Wife asked me to clear the moss and weeds out of the stone paved drive … horrific job , knackers the knees. So I was looking for some easy options. Looked at patio clear which is okay, but the best one is .. using bbq gel and spraying it on small patches at a time.. then lighting it . The pleasure of watching it burn knowing my knees have not been mashed up is very satisfying


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Wife asked me to clear the moss and weeds out of the stone paved drive … horrific job , knackers the knees. So I was looking for some easy options. Looked at patio clear which is okay, but the best one is .. using bbq gel and spraying it on small patches at a time.. then lighting it . The pleasure of watching it burn knowing my knees have not been mashed up is very satisfying
		
Click to expand...

I hope you removed the cars first


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I hope you removed the cars first
		
Click to expand...

Nah .. live dangerously! 
Yes I did and I waited for the wife to go out , don’t think she would approve


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Nah .. live dangerously!
Yes I did and I waited for the wife to go out , don’t think she would approve
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the insurance claim

So mr Harpo .. you say your car spontaneously combusted


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Imagine the insurance claim

So mr Harpo .. you say your car spontaneously combusted
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t be the first time.. I left the keys and car open in Sainsbury’s car park Aylesbury.. it was Renault Megane.. no one took it so I called the insurance and asked them for a discount because theft was not going to happen.


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2021)

Played golf for the first time since October last year


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Played golf for the first time since October last year
		
Click to expand...

Where'd you play and how did it go?


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Where'd you play and how did it go?
		
Click to expand...

Ashford Manor near Staines. It was a day to feel the sensation of hitting the ball rather than scoring 😅😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

Daughters bday tomorrow...honestly Mods despite this cake looking rude my mum says it's a heart 
Lol


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2021)

Home made pistachio ice cream


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 37267


Daughters bday tomorrow...honestly Mods despite this cake looking rude my mum says it's a heart
Lol
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was avocado and taramasalata!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I thought it was avocado and taramasalata!
		
Click to expand...

Poo on a plate


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I thought it was avocado and taramasalata!
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Poo on a plate
		
Click to expand...

Same thing isn't it..?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Same thing isn't it..?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I refuse to eat my mum's cake it's always vile , my wife feels obliged .. my mum knows I don't like her cooking lol


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 37267


Daughters bday tomorrow...honestly Mods despite this cake looking rude my mum says it's a heart 
Lol
		
Click to expand...

Can you not “accidentally” drop it?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

Cleared the shelf of Wolf Blass CabSav 14% in Tesco - last day of 25% off for any six bottles. Bought A FEW others as well. 
Won't be buying any more wine for a few months, hopefully.
Just thinking about how much money I've saved.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2021)

How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.

Click to expand...

A similar thought had crossed my mind.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.

Click to expand...

Lets hope it lasts.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.

Click to expand...

Up Yours


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.

Click to expand...

Is someone on holiday


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			How pleasant the forum has been for a few days.

Click to expand...

it has and is there a reason for that 🤔 Scotland going out the euros 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			it has and is there a reason for that 🤔 Scotland going out the euros 😁
		
Click to expand...

Certainly de-stresses life a little...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

Wimbledon
Andy Murray
John McEnroe

Missed them all last year


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Is someone on holiday 

Click to expand...

Me ...................... I've just got back.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Is someone on holiday 

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Me ...................... I've just got back. 

Click to expand...

Well sod off again...


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2021)

My oldest boy is playing in his first junior golf competition a week on Tuesday at Nairn golf club 😀


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well sod off again... 

Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2021)

Who’s missing in action?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Who’s missing in action?
		
Click to expand...

Hancock?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Hancock?
		
Click to expand...

You kidding? He's missing no action...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Lets hope it lasts.
		
Click to expand...

Prob won't last more than a week or so. Been very nice


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

The 2 games today at the Euros.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Delighted to hear tonight that my 2nd oldest grandson is coming back home after being away for 12 years working in Tenerife.
Hopefully his wife and my youngest great grandson will follow soon .
Flight paid by his new [ restaurant ] employer in Edinburgh .
 My 3rd oldest grandson is also back and working in a new restaurant somewhere in Nottingham


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2021)

London Underground...yes really 😳

The walk we had last night from our hotel near The Imperial War museum to the fabulous restaurant on Kings Road, Chelsea where we dined - along the embankment and past so many blue plaque houses and grand buildings from days of empire - was fascinating - and the views up, down and across the Thames are always superb, that walk was very enjoyable.  But the short walk from restaurant to Sloane Square and the 5mins on a v quiet District Line from there to Embankment...well...with feet not fully recovered from the earlier walk that did most certainly gladden the heart.

Also...so few tourists...so relatively quiet...

A lovely evening in a great city.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 29, 2021)

Leicestershire County Champion is a County Senior (over 55).

Note the +6 playing handicaps in the field of whippersnappers. Cosby is par 71, CR 72.1 and SR 140 and it rained all morning.

Four week's time we will be up against him at Luffenham Heath in the Seniors County Championship (18 holes thankfully). £15 entry fee. What a bargain for a game at Luffenham.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			London Underground...yes really 😳

The walk we had last night from our hotel near The Imperial War museum to the fabulous restaurant on Kings Road, Chelsea where we dined - along the embankment and past so many blue plaque houses and grand buildings from days of empire - was fascinating - and the views up, down and across the Thames are always superb, that walk was very enjoyable.  But the short walk from restaurant to Sloane Square and the 5mins on a v quiet District Line from there to Embankment...well...with feet not fully recovered from the earlier walk that did most certainly gladden the heart.

Also...so few tourists...so relatively quiet...

A lovely evening in a great city.
		
Click to expand...

Got to say i love London for a break, you can feel the History about the place.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Got to say i love London for a break, you can feel the History about the place.
		
Click to expand...

London is great for tourists. Everything is just there. Fantastic public transport to get around (much like Paris) lots of things to do

Just working there makes people not appreciate it. Fully understandable though ...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Mrs is happy. Tumble dryer is fixed

Cost to me £31 plus a 48 hour wait .. lucky my mum just put 3 loads in their tumble

Part arrived soon as twins went sleep (unfortunately in kitchen) so when they woke 5 mins tumble now working.

May order a spare one of these for when it breaks again in 18 months lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs is happy. Tumble dryer is fixed

Cost to me £31 plus a 48 hour wait .. lucky my mum just put 3 loads in their tumble

Part arrived soon as twins went sleep (unfortunately in kitchen) so when they woke 5 mins tumble now working.

May order a spare one of these for when it breaks again in 18 months lol
		
Click to expand...

The good think is you actually know what the fault is and how to repair it. Irritating but not fatal for the machine. We are developing an intermittent fault on our dryer, it could be 1 of about 3 things according to Google and all 3 are beyond my skillset.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The good think is you actually know what the fault is and how to repair it. Irritating but not fatal for the machine. We are developing an intermittent fault on our dryer, it could be 1 of about 3 things according to Google and all 3 are beyond my skillset.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. It happened December 2019 (bought the dryer April 2018)

Under warranty at the time (even though should be now but that's another discussion)

Tech came about a 4-5 days later I think it was. Wasn't great. Not drying season outside (even though amount we go through most stuff goes in it lol) anyways he said it's a known fault with that washer. Rather than recall them Samsung are just repairing them as they break with a "modified" part that fixes the issue

16 months later it goes again. Wouldnt Start so just took the cover off the back and replaced the part

There is a very useful video linked to the eBay listing which helped me say yes that's 100% My issue ..

Thing was soon as the broken bit of fan was removed the drum span again but with a horrible noise (same noise we heard all that time ago then it seized up)

Seems silly to throw away an expensive machine for a small part .. especially when it will just go in landfill







I am on a role ATM (must quit whilst ahead) the leak in the Alhambra returned) found out a seal on the boot had popped off. Clicked back in (forced in. Won't move now) leak gone


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2021)

Sport
Seeing Cav win today gladdened my heart and brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Got to say i love London for a break, you can feel the History about the place.
		
Click to expand...

Just round the corner from the hotel and as we headed towards the Imperial War Museum was the house of William Bligh of the Bounty, and earlier today in Westminster Abbey there were maybe 50-75max visitors.  Normally 7000 a day. It felt empty and much of the time we were all by ourselves.

Just fabulous walking around the Abbey with it so peaceful - as churches should be.  And to be able to look at all the memorials and resting places of Kings and Queens just all on our lonesome most of the time.  To stand by the tomb, and quietly think on Edward I the hammer of the Scots and he who was defeated by but in the end got the upper hand over William Wallace, just transported me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

Alex Scott 😍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Alex Scott 😍
		
Click to expand...

Best pundit there is at the minute.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Best pundit there is at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah... pundit...


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

The double celebration in the front room with my 13yr old when Sterling and Kane scored.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, yeah... pundit...
		
Click to expand...

Call her what you want. She's the best person on the telly at talking about football.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Call her what you want. She's the best person on the telly at talking about football.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I'm not commenting on her pundetary.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I agree. I'm not commenting on her pundetary.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies. Misunderstood 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2021)

Brilliant;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-57660503


----------



## Dando (Jun 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Alex Scott 😍
		
Click to expand...

i think she's stunning and my step daughter has a crush on her


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2021)

United finally signing Jadon Sancho.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Everything all good at the most recent scan... My wife is doing so well bless her! 

Couldnt be more proud!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Appreciate the likes everyone! Look forward to meeting a number of you all later this year at H4H!


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2021)

NO spoilers but if you havent seen the last 2 days TdeF highlights then well worth finding them on replay, some stunning performances and a tour potentially blown apart in what was expected to be a quietish week!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			NO spoilers but if you havent seen the last 2 days TdeF highlights then well worth finding them on replay, some stunning performances and a tour potentially blown apart in what was expected to be a quietish week!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Watched it live yesterday (flicking between Wimbledon). Great stage. Struggled with the Eurosport guys having their microphones so close you can hear the intake of breath when they speak though!!

Liked the comment about the rider finishing stage 1 with 2 fractured elbows and how footballers squeal like babies when not even hurt!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2021)

Managed to call in a favour and get a table at a local pub so my two English mates could watch the game last night. Made friends with a table of lads sat behind us who had one Scottish guy in their group. Ended up getting the room to chant “you’re just a s@@@ Northern Ireland” to the Scottish fella which he took with good grace and then we moved onto singing David Healy songs along with the obligatory Three Lions a lot. Great night.


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			NO spoilers but if you havent seen the last 2 days TdeF highlights then well worth finding them on replay, some stunning performances and a tour potentially blown apart in what was expected to be a quietish week!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


better make that 3 days lol, can have tomorrow off and boy some of them are going to need it !!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			better make that 3 days lol, can have tomorrow off and boy some of them are going to need it !!!! 

Click to expand...

They are superhuman. Geraint looked beat before the stage and rough as hell after it!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 5, 2021)

A very reasonable renewal price for my season ticket.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			A very reasonable renewal price for my season ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, what was it?  £880 for the Premier League games for my one.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest, what was it?  £880 for the Premier League games for my one.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeesus! Im a Villa fan - Holte end - £575 for us!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest, what was it?  £880 for the Premier League games for my one.
		
Click to expand...

£549 for mine behind the goal, but they took £110 off for the 4 games we missed the season before last, so £440. I was budgeting around £600 so quite happy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			£549 for mine behind the goal, but they took £110 off for the 4 games we missed the season before last, so £440. I was budgeting around £600 so quite happy.
		
Click to expand...

We got £185 off for the matches we were owed. No rise in price for the last 10 years.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest, what was it?  £880 for the Premier League games for my one.
		
Click to expand...

What tier level is that BIM? My tier 1 ticket at West Ham is £975. Cheapest at the “Iconic London Stadium” is £320 which is very cheap but you are up in the nose bleeds.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			We got £185 off for the matches we were owed. No rise in price for the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

We've had small rises since we got promoted, not the most affluent area of the country so I think ours is about right.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			What tier level is that BIM? My tier 1 ticket at West Ham is £975. Cheapest at the “Iconic London Stadium” is £320 which is very cheap but you are up in the nose bleeds.
		
Click to expand...

We are one row off the back of the Matthew Harding Upper on the corner. If you’ve seen the pundits in the studio which has the diagonal view across the pitch towards The Shed, we are underneath the left edge of that window as you look out. 

Only place we could get 4 together when we applied; weren’t keen when we saw where they were but had to take them, wouldn’t swap them for anywhere else now.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			We are one row off the back of the Matthew Harding Upper on the corner. If you’ve seen the pundits in the studio which has the diagonal view across the pitch towards The Shed, we are underneath the left edge of that window as you look out.

Only place we could get 4 together when we applied; weren’t keen when we saw where they were but had to take them, wouldn’t swap them for anywhere else now.
		
Click to expand...

For about 20 years we sat about 8 rows from the front at Upton Park about half way from the centre circle to the penalty spot,when we moved we ended up being 53 rows back and in the upper tier in line with the 18 yard line, my dad is 78 and it’s a struggle for him to get up there so every season since I pay for our tickets immediately and request a transfer. This year we have finally been successful and start next season on the other side of the ground in row 17. We are all really looking forward to the new view. Fingers crossed the new neighbours ain’t spanner’s!😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			For about 20 years we sat about 8 rows from the front at Upton Park about half way from the centre circle to the penalty spot,when we moved we ended up being 53 rows back and in the upper tier in line with the 18 yard line, my dad is 78 and it’s a struggle for him to get up there so every season since I pay for our tickets immediately and request a transfer. This year we have finally been successful and start next season on the other side of the ground in row 17. We are all really looking forward to the new view. *Fingers crossed the new neighbours ain’t spanner’s!*😁
		
Click to expand...

Fat chance, they're West Ham fans...  

My wife's uncle, God rest his soul, used to be a season ticket holder towards the back of the upper tier at QPR.  Despite successive moves further forward, he eventually packed it in when it got to the stage that he couldn't stand up quick enough when something happened; by the time he'd got up to see what the action was, everyone else had sat down again.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			For about 20 years we sat about 8 rows from the front at Upton Park about half way from the centre circle to the penalty spot,*when we moved we ended up being 53 rows back and in the upper tier* in line with the 18 yard line, my dad is 78 and it’s a struggle for him to get up there so every season since I pay for our tickets immediately and request a transfer. This year we have finally been successful and start next season on the other side of the ground in row 17. We are all really looking forward to the new view. Fingers crossed the new neighbours ain’t spanner’s!😁
		
Click to expand...

Christ, in that stadium you must have been in a different post code to the pitch!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, in that stadium you must have been in a different post code to the pitch!
		
Click to expand...

My seat was nearer to Stratford station than the grass! 😁


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

Le Tour


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had small rises since we got promoted, not the most affluent area of the country so I think ours is about right.
		
Click to expand...

London prices, it is what it is.  My best man turned 65 last Sunday, he's only paying £440 a year now (and got his £185 back).


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Le Tour 

Click to expand...

Ooh will look forward to 7pm then! Lady Captain's Day today so been on the course!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Le Tour 

Click to expand...

I love crosswinds!

Edit - watching pro cyclists deal with them - not me!


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I love crosswinds!

Edit - watching pro cyclists deal with them - not me!
		
Click to expand...


different challenge tomorrow - Ventous twice lol - rather them than me


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			different challenge tomorrow - Ventous twice lol - rather them than me
		
Click to expand...

Twice is mad. Second time the hardest route up too!


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Twice is mad. Second time the hardest route up too!
		
Click to expand...


haha not sure i can comprehend going up once unless in a car, twice is just ridiculous


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			haha not sure i can comprehend going up once unless in a car, twice is just ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

I used to think I'd love a go at Alpe D'Huez but now I'm more realistic (scared)!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

Walking the dog tonight and saw a hedgehog crossing the road, safely, and wandering into a garden. It's little legs were scampering along, it looked ridiculously cute. I just stopped, watched for a few minutes and smiled.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walking the dog tonight and saw a hedgehog crossing the road, safely, and wandering into a garden. It's little legs were scampering along, it looked ridiculously cute. I just stopped, watched for a few minutes and smiled.
		
Click to expand...

I love our wildlife. Best part of playing golf is feeding the swans and ducks. One gorgeous fluffy baby swan and a teeny weeny ginger duckling - love them!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walking the dog tonight and saw a hedgehog crossing the road, safely, and wandering into a garden. It's little legs were scampering along, it looked ridiculously cute. I just stopped, watched for a few minutes and smiled.
		
Click to expand...

A few weeks ago driving in Cumbria I thought there was a hedgehog crossing the road up ahead, I slowed down and as we got closer it turned out to be a baby badger! Honestly one of the sweetest little thing I’ve ever seen! We were all thrilled to see it.😁


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			For about 20 years we sat about 8 rows from the front at Upton Park about half way from the centre circle to the penalty spot,when we moved we ended up being 53 rows back and in the upper tier in line with the 18 yard line, my dad is 78 and it’s a struggle for him to get up there so every season since I pay for our tickets immediately and request a transfer. This year we have finally been successful and start next season on the other side of the ground in row 17. We are all really looking forward to the new view. Fingers crossed the new neighbours ain’t spanner’s!😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm photographing the Hammers on Friday


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I'm photographing the Hammers on Friday
		
Click to expand...

Very good 👍 I Just checked and see they are at Dundee, they used to always do pre season in Scotland but I see  they then travel to Leyton Orient Tuesday and Reading the week after then back up to Celtic! Sounds tiring!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walking the dog tonight and saw a hedgehog crossing the road, safely, and wandering into a garden. It's little legs were scampering along, it looked ridiculously cute. I just stopped, watched for a few minutes and smiled.
		
Click to expand...

Any sign of its flat mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Any sign of its flat mate 

Click to expand...

Aww, you had to ruin the moment 😭. You are a bad man 😆


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Very good 👍 I Just checked and see they are at Dundee, they used to always do pre season in Scotland but I see  they then travel to Leyton Orient Tuesday and Reading the week after then back up to Celtic! Sounds tiring!
		
Click to expand...

I photographed Dundee beating Leyton Orient 3-0 tonight - you could have played them here 🙂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I photographed Dundee beating Leyton Orient 3-0 tonight - you could have played them here 🙂

View attachment 37405

Click to expand...

That's a great photo - "don't dive fella"


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			That's a great photo - "don't dive fella" 

Click to expand...

Cheers Amanda - here’s Dundee scoring against the Premier League champions a while back (2014) just for you 😁


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walking the dog tonight and saw a hedgehog crossing the road, safely, and wandering into a garden. It's little legs were scampering along, it looked ridiculously cute. I just stopped, watched for a few minutes and smiled.
		
Click to expand...

We have three who visit our garden most nights, they keep us entertained.
Walked my daughters dog up our lane at 11pm last night, starting to get dark, wee hog [the other two are named middle and big] was walking at a good pace 20 yards in front of us.
The dog was not even aware she was there.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We have three who visit our garden most nights, they keep us entertained.
Walked my daughters dog up our lane at 11pm last night, starting to get dark, wee hog [the other two are named middle and big] was walking at a good pace 20 yards in front of us.
The dog was not even aware she was there.
		
Click to expand...

Our dog goes mental when the hedgehogs visit our garden. The hedgehogs just seem to ignore her.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2021)

Following a friends advice and watching England football games with the commentators on mute.
A much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I used to think I'd love a go at Alpe D'Huez but now I'm more realistic (scared)!
		
Click to expand...

Its brutal on Zwift, I am working on doing it in under an hour, I am 6 mins off at the min. It's a killer! you need to do 3.2w/kg for an hour!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Its brutal on Zwift, I am working on doing it in under an hour, I am 6 mins off at the min. It's a killer! you need to do 3.2w/kg for an hour!!
		
Click to expand...


its far easier on the playstation Scooter


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			its far easier on the playstation Scooter 

Click to expand...

Give you thumb blisters! Remember Decathlon on the spectrum?! I was rapid at the 100M!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Give you thumb blisters! Remember Decathlon on the spectrum?! I was rapid at the 100M!!
		
Click to expand...


the 100m was ok, it was the hurdles that did for me haha


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 8, 2021)

Sure I've posted this before but will again anyway, watching the Delicate Sound of Thunder concert on Bluray and Dave Gilmour going god-mode on the Sorrow guitar solo. Just unbelievable how good this guy really is without the need for histrionics or flamboyance. I love how he just plays and smiles along as he does. 

DSOT was so great to see the core members clearly enjoying it with Rick Wright and Nick Mason smiling happily as they played. Just enjoying it


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2021)

Being able to go to the Festival of Speed with my daughter again. Cracking day and we avoided the rain. 

Did walk miles though, and with golf the next three days not sure the body will hold up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2021)

My daughter was one of those who got shafted with A level results last year, she was a mark or two short of being accepted into Newcastle Uni. They told her if is she did a foundation course and scored over 70% they would accept her this year.
She went to Northumbria Uni, caught covid in the first week but has smashed the course out of the park and got 82%.
She's just received the confirmation acceptance from Newcastle Uni 🙌


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 9, 2021)

Mark Cavendish equaling Eddie Merckx 34 Tour de France stage wins.
Hopefully now will go on to win one more to be the all time record holder.
Once again a masterclass and brilliant team work.

Before anyone says it,no he wouldn’t have done it without his team mates,but if anyone recognises that he does.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Mark Cavendish equaling Eddie Merckx 34 Tour de France stage wins.
Hopefully now will go on to win one more to be the all time record holder.
Once again a masterclass and brilliant team work.

Before anyone says it,no he wouldn’t have done it without his team mates,but if anyone recognises that he does.
		
Click to expand...

Many on here cannot watch it live and rely on the 7pm ITV4 highlights. Please stop posting the result in advance of that...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2021)

I said something and my wife said I was right ...............  she actually said I was right!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I said something and my wife said I was right ...............  she actually said I was right!!
		
Click to expand...

We need a Miracles of Modern Life thread...


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I said something and my wife said I was right ...............  she actually said I was right!!
		
Click to expand...

You clearly just repeated something she said!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			You clearly just repeated something she said!
		
Click to expand...

No, 46 years of marriage and I've been right once .............. it's like a lottery win 😁😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			No, 46 years of marriage and I've been right once .............. it's like a lottery win 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

As Victor Meldrew said " I don't believe it "


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			No, 46 years of marriage and I've been right once .............. it's like a lottery win 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

She's up to something. Or wants something!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I said something and my wife said I was right ...............  she actually said I was right!!
		
Click to expand...

You sure she wasn’t being sarcastic?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			You sure she wasn’t being sarcastic?
		
Click to expand...

Even if she was it was still a phrase rarely heard in the "d" household 🤔


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Even if she was it was still a phrase rarely heard in the "d" household 🤔
		
Click to expand...

So you’re taking it either way 😂


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2021)

After a wobble, I have just renewed our season tickets. I wasn’t going to do it. The boys are right into the Euros and both are desperate to see Watford lose 8-0 to Man City again, live .

£514 for all three of us.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			After a wobble, I have just renewed our season tickets. I wasn’t going to do it. The boys are right into the Euros and both are desperate to see Watford lose 8-0 to Man City again, live .

£514 for all three of us. 

Click to expand...

Glad to have you back in the PL mate.👍🏻


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Glad to have you back in the PL mate.👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Very kind 

I saw that we’ve signed Josh King. What was he like for you? EDIT: he didn’t score any goals in 11 appearances


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very kind 

I saw that we’ve signed Josh King. What was he like for you?
		
Click to expand...


 non existent lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very kind 

I saw that we’ve signed Josh King. What was he like for you? EDIT: he didn’t score any goals in 11 appearances 

Click to expand...

Was never given a chance mate, apparently he said Ancelotti told him he’d get to play, poor lad was given 5-10 minutes as sub towards the end of the games.

I hope he turns out as a decent signing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2021)

Love this stone stacking stuff.
First saw it about 10 years ago in the western highlands.

Stone stackers pile up in Dunbar for European championships - BBC News


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 11, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I said something and my wife said I was right ...............  she actually said I was right!!
		
Click to expand...


 What? You got her name right?


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 11, 2021)

I watched the England football final yesterday. Not often I will watch a game when I know the result but it was 55 years since I last watched it on a something like an 18 inch black and white TV.


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What? You got her name right?
		
Click to expand...

She wears a name badge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2021)

Tyrone Mings


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Tyrone Mings
		
Click to expand...

Does he ?


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2021)

Some of the lovely people on here ........................................ they FAR outnumber the muppets, that's for sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2021)

Marcus Rashford , Tyrone Mings , Man Utd fans who put post it’s on the Rashford mural to cover up the vandalism


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 12, 2021)

Tyrone Mings calling Priti Patel out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Oops,  wrong Tyrone, I watch Coronation Street.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Some of the lovely people on here ........................................ they FAR outnumber the muppets, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Mana mana.... 😁


----------



## RichA (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm a fairly dour, grizzly looking 50 year old. It gladdens my heart and makes me chuckle every time I talk to my Dad on the phone and he calls me sweetie or darling.
Not sure if it's universal or just a Notts / South Yorkshire thing. I remember when I used to work in a steel fabricating workshop with a load of ex-miners 30 years ago - everybody was duck or sweetheart. Different times.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

The Open docufilms being shown on Sky Golf.  1984 Open at St Andrews.  Seve, Langer, Watson - and Peter Alliss narrating.  The punch of the air. The little bounces.  The joy.  A joy.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Open docufilms being shown on Sky Golf.  1984 Open at St Andrews.  Seve, Langer, Watson - and Peter Alliss narrating.  The punch of the air. The little bounces.  The joy.  A joy.
		
Click to expand...

Sat at the 18th all day--what an atmosphere all day/the applauding of each 3 ball/great memories (and good nights-I think)


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Open docufilms being shown on Sky Golf.  1984 Open at St Andrews.  Seve, Langer, Watson - and Peter Alliss narrating.  The punch of the air. The little bounces.  The joy.  A joy.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the 1970 open film with the great Henry Longhurst commentating.

I wonder if Doug Sanders ever had a day afterwards when he didn't think about that three foot putt to win ?


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

watching 1999 at Carnoustie currently, not sure I can face watching the finish again lol


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			watching 1999 at Carnoustie currently, not sure I can face watching the finish again lol
		
Click to expand...

Missed that, but watching the 2016 duel between Stenson and Mickelson!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

richart said:



			I watched the 1970 open film with the great Henry Longhurst commentating.

I wonder if Doug Sanders ever had a day afterwards when he didn't think about that three foot putt to win ?
		
Click to expand...

Must go find that…love Longhurst.  I have _Essential Henry Longhurst _and whenever I read one of his Golf Illustrated columns in it I hear his mellifluous tones speaking to me.

Also have a similar compendium of writings by Peter Dobereiner…great writing but I don’t hear his voice quite as clearly as I hear Longhurst’s


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2021)

The weather, has been glorious for days now, playing Castle Stuart tomorrow and it’s ☀️☀️☀️


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			The weather, has been glorious for days now, playing Castle Stuart tomorrow and it’s ☀️☀️☀️
		
Click to expand...

Show off


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 14, 2021)

Had to get our youngest dog neutered last week [ at 8 yrs old]
Perhaps understandably - he was down in the dumps for a few days - but he's a happier lad today and took the collar off ....running around as usual barking for his supper
Oh and the Lass returns on Friday from France & fully vaxxed - so may get out again on the course once the hounds have their alternate keeper back


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

'Working from home' while the Open is on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2021)

Taking the pup down the beach.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

Half an hour on the range earlier today with my new bats - and wow! What a difference.  And I don't care if half the difference was just me.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2021)

Sat in the garden, under the brolly, beer in hand and watching the golf


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 19, 2021)

Spieth not winning.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2021)

Watching my son run just gladdens my heart.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2021)

We visited The Tower of London yesterday and, apart from a few pointed and quite uncalled-for comments from my Mrs in the torture display 😳; I thoroughly enjoyed the visit.  Of course the fact that it was so very quiet, 1000 visitors yesterday when a normal summer weekday in the hols would see 8000-10000.  This was great for us as the Crown Jewels rooms were almost empty and we took as long as we wanted; we had some nice and interesting chats with the Beefeaters, and we could get nice pics…In general most visitors observed request to wear a mask in indoor rooms.

One thing that did surprise given school hols was how few families were visiting…maybe all were down the seaside.

And our friends we met afterwards took us to the Sky Bar and Garden atop the ‘walkie-talkie’ building - what a place and view over London! Before drinks in a pub in Leadenhall Market and dinner in Ottolenghi’s restaurant up Spitalfields - now that was a great dining experience. Late train back from Waterloo. A splendid day in London.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We visited The Tower of London yesterday and, apart from a few pointed and quite uncalled-for comments from my Mrs in the torture display 😳; I thoroughly enjoyed the visit.  Of course the fact that it was so very quiet, 1000 visitors yesterday when a normal summer weekday in the hols would see 8000-10000.  This was great for us as the Crown Jewels rooms were almost empty and we took as long as we wanted; we had some nice and interesting chats with the Beefeaters, and we could get nice pics…In general most visitors observed request to wear a mask in indoor rooms.

*One thing that did surprise given school hols was how few families were visiting*…maybe all were down the seaside.

And our friends we met afterwards took us to the Sky Bar and Garden atop the ‘walkie-talkie’ building - what a place and view over London! Before drinks in a pub in Leadenhall Market and dinner in Ottolenghi’s restaurant up Spitalfields - now that was a great dining experience. Late train back from Waterloo. A splendid day in London.
		
Click to expand...

Round here (ie London) schools not on hols yet. Dont know about rest of country?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Round here (ie London) schools not on hols yet. Dont know about rest of country?
		
Click to expand...

That’ll be why few families…🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2021)

Couple days daddy day care with these lot 

Now the wife is back off until sept lol how does she do it


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We visited The Tower of London yesterday and, apart from a few pointed and quite uncalled-for comments from my Mrs in the torture display 😳; I thoroughly enjoyed the visit.  Of course the fact that it was so very quiet, 1000 visitors yesterday when a normal summer weekday in the hols would see 8000-10000.  This was great for us as the Crown Jewels rooms were almost empty and we took as long as we wanted; we had some nice and interesting chats with the Beefeaters, and we could get nice pics…In general most visitors observed request to wear a mask in indoor rooms.

One thing that did surprise given school hols was how few families were visiting…maybe all were down the seaside.

And our friends we met afterwards took us to the Sky Bar and Garden atop the ‘walkie-talkie’ building - what a place and view over London! Before drinks in a pub in Leadenhall Market and dinner in Ottolenghi’s restaurant up Spitalfields - now that was a great dining experience. Late train back from Waterloo. A splendid day in London.
		
Click to expand...

My office is next door to the tower and it’s lovely in the summer - I’ll often go and sit by the river and watch the world go by while eating my lunch.

the sky garden is fab in the evening for a few shandies


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 37638
View attachment 37639
View attachment 37640
View attachment 37641


Couple days daddy day care with these lot

Now the wife is back off until sept lol how does she do it
		
Click to expand...

Bryson should check out that putting style


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Bryson should check out that putting style 

Click to expand...

If he cheated like she did he would win lol knock the ball .. place close to hole.. if miss just throw it in

Brilliant logic


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2021)

Played golf with the old man yesterday for the first time in 10 years. Was great.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2021)

Having to tee the ball up for him wasn't.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Having to tee the ball up for him wasn't.
		
Click to expand...


you didnt mind 

i miss not playing due to my knee being knackered again, i dont miss it that much apart from not being able to play with my dad. if it gets to the point he has to tee it up for me though..............


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			you didnt mind 

i miss not playing due to my knee being knackered again, i dont miss it that much apart from not being able to play with my dad. if it gets to the point he has to tee it up for me though..............
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mind mate just the fact that he couldn't get down to do it was a bit upsetting. 
I then absolutely destroyed him to cheer myself up 🤣


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I didn't mind mate just the fact that he couldn't get down to do it was a bit upsetting. 
I then absolutely destroyed him to cheer myself up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

sounds perfect


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I didn't mind mate just the fact that he couldn't get down to do it was a bit upsetting.
I then absolutely destroyed him to cheer myself up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played golf with My dad for years .. his knees are shot and he just can't do it he says 

When going on holiday to centre parcs they got a 9 hole so he said he will come 

Dunno why he won't come to the local 9 hole at my club lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Haven't played golf with My dad for years .. his knees are shot and he just can't do it he says

When going on holiday to centre parcs they got a 9 hole so he said he will come

Dunno why he won't come to the local 9 hole at my club lol
		
Click to expand...

He knows you've paid the £1m you need to go to Centreparcs so he to wants to get his moneys worth.


----------



## Piece (Jul 20, 2021)

Dando said:



			My office is next door to the tower and it’s lovely in the summer - I’ll often go and sit by the river and watch the world go by while eating my lunch.

the sky garden is fab in the evening for a few shandies
		
Click to expand...

My office is in the tower, level 14. We have a private free lift to the Sky Garden where we take clients. Cracking view. Mind you I haven’t been there in well over a year!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 20, 2021)

Little Sophia sleeping in a “big girls bed” for the first time tonight. She’s not a great sleeper and in this heat is not in a sleeping bag so was climbing over the sides of her cot which was a bit dangerous so we decided to convert the cot to a normal bed.

Went to sleep fine, about 30 mins ago she rolled over and fell out. Wiped herself down, climbed back into bed and went straight back to sleep.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2021)

The Olympic Games getting underway.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 21, 2021)

There will be a second series of Clarkson's Farm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			There will be a second series of Clarkson's Farm.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed he hasn't employed a farm manager after a year of doing it. Good series but hard work.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Round here (ie London) schools not on hols yet. Dont know about rest of country?
		
Click to expand...

Round here they will be going back soon .
Uniform buying time.


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			There will be a second series of Clarkson's Farm.
		
Click to expand...

It was very watchable and we certainly learned a lot from it. I get that he's not everyone's cup of tea, but you did occasionally get to see the human that lurks beneath the character he's spent the last few decades creating.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

My mum, who brought us bread, ice creams and drinks while we are isolating. It's a shame they're moving away so beyond next month that'll never happen again, or vice versa.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2021)

"Wild" swimming in the river with a friend for the first time today. It was more "wild bobbing" but it was good fun all the same. Planning to swim with the dogs next time we take them - could be interesting!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 21, 2021)

We had a trade in day for old/unused clubs at our pro shop - my missus took four of my clubs that will never get used again by me round - £265 now in my pro shop account.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 21, 2021)

Having herring fresh out of the sea with home grown new potatoes. Delicious


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			"Wild" swimming in the river with a friend for the first time today. It was more "wild bobbing" but it was good fun all the same. Planning to swim with the dogs next time we take them - could be interesting!
		
Click to expand...


I love that idea 👍 I think I’m going to find a lake and have a swim with our Dog this summer. Maybe Buttermere in August. 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I love that idea 👍 I think I’m going to find a lake and have a swim with our Dog this summer. Maybe Buttermere in August. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Be aware the lakes can be dangerous places to swim, Fatality today in Brothers Water out Penrith Way and divers have been searching for a couple of days for someone in Crummock Water.

Won't be the last with this warm weather.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I love that idea 👍 I think I’m going to find a lake and have a swim with our Dog this summer. Maybe Buttermere in August. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I am intrigued to see how they react. I think they'll be very excited and I may end up scratched to bits!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2021)

Woohoo - my lad has 5 shifts in a period of 9 days…with more later in August already pencilled-in.  His career starts up again and he is so pleased. It’s been grim.  First shift is in Leeds on the 27th July…👍🥳


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mrs finally caved 

5 wall mounted air con units ordered

Just need the f gas engineer to quote for install


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs finally caved

5 wall mounted air con units ordered

Just need the f gas engineer to quote for install
		
Click to expand...

You won't regret it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You won't regret it!
		
Click to expand...

I may regret it when the quote comes back for the install of the 5 wall units lol but I won't regret it when we are cool all time 

Twin 1 sleeps in a travel cot with us so she gets the portable air con , her sisters don't get it and they get 30 degree room's . I said come on not fair lol 

Plus I been dying to do this for 5 years


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I may regret it when the quote comes back for the install of the 5 wall units lol but I won't regret it when we are cool all time

Twin 1 sleeps in a travel cot with us so she gets the portable air con , her sisters don't get it and they get 30 degree room's . I said come on not fair lol

Plus I been dying to do this for 5 years
		
Click to expand...

It isn't cheap and some will say in this country it's hardly necessary BUT for the times when we have hot spells it is a delight. Plus we sometimes use it to quickly heat a room - it is especially nice in winter to step out of the shower and the bathroom is cosy and warm - way quicker than the central heating could have an an impact.

I suppose the only downside is the amount of hardware on the side of the house - flipping industrial size units out there but we don't notice it anymore!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It isn't cheap and some will say in this country it's hardly necessary BUT for the times when we have hot spells it is a delight. Plus we sometimes use it to quickly heat a room - it is especially nice in winter to step out of the shower and the bathroom is cosy and warm - way quicker than the central heating could have an an impact.

I suppose the only downside is the amount of hardware on the side of the house - flipping industrial size units out there but we don't notice it anymore!
		
Click to expand...

I picked 2 systems one had 2 split units off one compressor that can go out front and one has 3 which can live off back of house so not too bad ..

If they had enough cable they could stick them both side of house that would be nice lol 

We use portable air con in our room 3 months minimum each year and it's getting more and more 

Plus when I'm nights I use it 9 months a year as get very warm sleeping in day 

Solid investment lol..

Did yours need seperate wiring into the mains? This one implies just a plug into the ring main


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I picked 2 systems one had 2 split units off one compressor that can go out front and one has 3 which can live off back of house so not too bad ..

If they had enough cable they could stick them both side of house that would be nice lol

We use portable air con in our room 3 months minimum each year and it's getting more and more

Plus when I'm nights I use it 9 months a year as get very warm sleeping in day

Solid investment lol..

Did yours need seperate wiring into the mains? This one implies just a plug into the ring main
		
Click to expand...

Yes it needed separate wiring into the mains. That was a big job in itself I think...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I picked 2 systems one had 2 split units off one compressor that can go out front and one has 3 which can live off back of house so not too bad ..

If they had enough cable they could stick them both side of house that would be nice lol

We use portable air con in our room 3 months minimum each year and it's getting more and more

Plus when I'm nights I use it 9 months a year as get very warm sleeping in day

Solid investment lol..

*Did yours need seperate wiring into the mains? This one implies just a plug into the ring main*

Click to expand...

For a "full fat" aircon system I would expect the current draw to be a bit more than a simple ring would be able to cope with considering you will still have your 'normal' current draw on it as well with TVs, Kettle, microwave etc.

Probably will need to be wired to an empty on your consumer unit to be on the safe side.

Assuming the CU is accessible and running the cable to the first unit is easy it shouldn't be too much work.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I suppose the only downside is the amount of hardware on the side of the house - flipping industrial size units out there but we don't notice it anymore!
		
Click to expand...

If they are the same as the ones I see on holiday, I'm assuming they are, then they look to be the same as the new air source boilers that we are being forced into having going forwards. We are going to have to get used to seeing those, it will become no different to a Sky dish (remember the comments when they first appeared?)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			For a "full fat" aircon system I would expect the current draw to be a bit more than a simple ring would be able to cope with considering you will still have your 'normal' current draw on it as well with TVs, Kettle, microwave etc.

Probably will need to be wired to an empty on your consumer unit to be on the safe side.

Assuming the CU is accessible and running the cable to the first unit is easy it shouldn't be too much work.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

The fact sheet says the triple system draws 10amp

Most would be 2 on each floor with 32 amp ring on each floor

Loft one unit 1 ring

I do have one 32amp MCB spare and the car is on its own one

Apparently one work around is a fused spur by each unit


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they are the same as the ones I see on holiday, I'm assuming they are, then they look to be the same as the new air source boilers that we are being forced into having going forwards. We are going to have to get used to seeing those, it will become no different to a Sky dish (remember the comments when they first appeared?)
		
Click to expand...

Look similar but these units can do heat aswell so can cut down boiler if Ness


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2021)

Just arrived at the caravan for a nice long weekend.
Got a golf lesson at the local course at 1 and a trip to broadstairs planned for tomorrow am but other than that I don’t plan on doing much


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Look similar but these units can do heat aswell so can cut down boiler if Ness
		
Click to expand...

If I lived in the south I'd be doing the same. You want to be comfortable and it gets hot enough, frequently enough to justify it down where you are.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I lived in the south I'd be doing the same. You want to be comfortable and it gets hot enough, frequently enough to justify it down where you are.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's getting stupid down here. 31 degree in my kitchen last night

30 in the girls rooms 

Ours was like 22 or something with the portable unit on 

We plan to live here until we die (providing nothing changes) so it's more of an investment as we don't plan to install it then bugger off in a few years


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It isn't cheap and some will say in this country it's hardly necessary BUT for the times when we have hot spells it is a delight. Plus we sometimes use it to quickly heat a room - it is especially nice in winter to step out of the shower and the bathroom is cosy and warm - way quicker than the central heating could have an an impact.

I suppose the only downside is the amount of hardware on the side of the house - flipping industrial size units out there but we don't notice it anymore!
		
Click to expand...


missing ours so badly these last few weeks!! dont plan on being without again next summer


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

The fact sheet says the triple system draws 10amp

Most would be 2 on each floor with 32 amp ring on each floor

Loft one unit 1 ring

I do have one 32amp MCB spare and the car is on its own one

Apparently one work around is a fused spur by each unit

View attachment 37666
[/QUOTE]


How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			The fact sheet says the triple system draws 10amp

Most would be 2 on each floor with 32 amp ring on each floor

Loft one unit 1 ring

I do have one 32amp MCB spare and the car is on its own one

Apparently one work around is a fused spur by each unit

View attachment 37666

Click to expand...


How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)[/QUOTE]

10.8 seems to be the rated input current from the table which had me confused with the 7.9Kw load. 
Unless 10.8 is the per unit and 3 x 10.8 is the full load? 

That might be why its a 13A fuse per unit but the combined load would be my concern along with other appliances potentially pulling from the same ring.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah it's getting stupid down here. 31 degree in my kitchen last night

30 in the girls rooms

Ours was like 22 or something with the portable unit on

We plan to live here until we die (providing nothing changes) so it's more of an investment as we don't plan to install it then bugger off in a few years
		
Click to expand...

I've finally got the Mrs and Kids to understand that opening all the windows when its roasting outside only makes it hotter inside. Her mum says different but finally we're getting there. 

We have all the windows and blinds that face the sun closed all day. It helps massively to keep the heat out. And open on vent the windows in the shade with some fans blowing. 

Then when the outside temp has dropped we can open windows to let some air in. 

It keeps our house relatively cool. 

Personally, I've yet to get to the point where I see the value in installing comfort cooling (its not air conditioning), as the cost just isn't worth it for the few days it would really be needed.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)
		
Click to expand...

10.8 seems to be the rated input current from the table which had me confused with the 7.9Kw load. 
Unless 10.8 is the per unit and 3 x 10.8 is the full load? 

That might be why its a 13A fuse per unit but the combined load would be my concern along with other appliances potentially pulling from the same ring.[/QUOTE]


Or the internal fan unit only pulls 10a (which seems high) and the external unit on the wall pulls the bigger load?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			10.8 seems to be the rated input current from the table which had me confused with the 7.9Kw load.
Unless 10.8 is the per unit and 3 x 10.8 is the full load?

That might be why its a 13A fuse per unit but the combined load would be my concern along with other appliances potentially pulling from the same ring.
		
Click to expand...


Or the internal fan unit only pulls 10a (which seems high) and the external unit on the wall pulls the bigger load?[/QUOTE]

Could be, but as you say thats high for a fan unit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			The fact sheet says the triple system draws 10amp

Most would be 2 on each floor with 32 amp ring on each floor

Loft one unit 1 ring

I do have one 32amp MCB spare and the car is on its own one

Apparently one work around is a fused spur by each unit

View attachment 37666

Click to expand...


How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)[/QUOTE]

Apparently the kw hour is something to do with the cooling rating for the entire system


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			The fact sheet says the triple system draws 10amp

Most would be 2 on each floor with 32 amp ring on each floor

Loft one unit 1 ring

I do have one 32amp MCB spare and the car is on its own one

Apparently one work around is a fused spur by each unit

View attachment 37666

Click to expand...


How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)[/QUOTE]




So yeah triple system total rating is almost 8kw on cooling

Each ring main would have 2 systems max on it so call it 6kw per floor


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've finally got the Mrs and Kids to understand that opening all the windows when its roasting outside only makes it hotter inside. Her mum says different but finally we're getting there.

We have all the windows and blinds that face the sun closed all day. It helps massively to keep the heat out. And open on vent the windows in the shade with some fans blowing.

Then when the outside temp has dropped we can open windows to let some air in.

It keeps our house relatively cool.

Personally, I've yet to get to the point where I see the value in installing comfort cooling (its not air conditioning), as the cost just isn't worth it for the few days it would really be needed.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it not air conditioning if it's a wall split unit with windows closed?

I mean ATM all bedrooms and hallway are 25 which is getting hot not even midday 

Kitchen is 27

By end of day you will be looking at 27 front rooms 30 back 

Too hot


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)
		
Click to expand...


View attachment 37673


So yeah triple system total rating is almost 8kw on cooling

Each ring main would have 2 systems max on it so call it 6kw per floor[/QUOTE]


Ahh now I see the input power is 2430W that’s about 10A so you will be pulling just over 20A per circuit if they are running simultaneously. (Which they will) whilst it dominates the circuit it should be ok, unless the circuit also supplies your kitchen then you could have an overload.

(Regs recommend fixed equipment over 2Kw is wired on a dedicated circuit)


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Why is it not air conditioning if it's a wall split unit with windows closed?

I mean ATM all bedrooms and hallway are 25 which is getting hot not even midday

Kitchen is 27

By end of day you will be looking at 27 front rooms 30 back

Too hot
		
Click to expand...

That is toasty. Luckily we don't get up to those temps. 

Air conditioning will have an element of filtration and humidity control. Anything else is just heating or cooling. But I'm just being pedantic 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			That is toasty. Luckily we don't get up to those temps.

Air conditioning will have an element of filtration and humidity control. Anything else is just heating or cooling. But I'm just being pedantic 👍
		
Click to expand...

It has that lol change filters every 3 months and has built in dehumidifier


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



View attachment 37673


So yeah triple system total rating is almost 8kw on cooling

Each ring main would have 2 systems max on it so call it 6kw per floor
		
Click to expand...


Ahh now I see the input power is 2430W that’s about 10A so you will be pulling just over 20A per circuit if they are running simultaneously. (Which they will) whilst it dominates the circuit it should be ok, unless the circuit also supplies your kitchen then you could have an overload.

(Regs recommend fixed equipment over 2Kw is wired on a dedicated circuit)[/QUOTE]

Yes it would supply the kitchen 

However their are two ways round I think, fused spur at each unit or I have a spare 32amp fuse on the fuse board so could go into that 

Upstairs and loft would be fine as no other real power draw comes from there 

Car has it own RCD I think but it's seperate from my unit 

Be interested to see how it works because the triple system will be one per floor and the 2 system will be 1 on middle and ground floor .. so the outside fans would either both be upstairs power ,one on each, or downstairs


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ahh now I see the input power is 2430W that’s about 10A so you will be pulling just over 20A per circuit if they are running simultaneously. (Which they will) whilst it dominates the circuit it should be ok, unless the circuit also supplies your kitchen then you could have an overload.

(Regs recommend fixed equipment over 2Kw is wired on a dedicated circuit)
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would supply the kitchen 

However their are two ways round I think, fused spur at each unit or I have a spare 32amp fuse on the fuse board so could go into that 

Upstairs and loft would be fine as no other real power draw comes from there 

Car has it own RCD I think but it's seperate from my unit 

Be interested to see how it works because the triple system will be one per floor and the 2 system will be 1 on middle and ground floor .. so the outside fans would either both be upstairs power ,one on each, or downstairs[/QUOTE]


Sure the guys installing it will know what they are doing. Putting a fused spur by each unit (which you have to do anyway) will not save your kitchen ring from overload, if the AC pulls 10A, you plug the kettle in, another 10A, either your dishwasher, oven, washing machine on at the same time could cause nuisance tripping of the circuit breaker.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			How you getting 10Amp Paul? If the load is 7.9 Kw then you will be pulling 34Amp. (I can’t see all the info on the left though)
		
Click to expand...

10.8 seems to be the rated input current from the table which had me confused with the 7.9Kw load.
Unless 10.8 is the per unit and 3 x 10.8 is the full load?

That might be why its a 13A fuse per unit but the combined load would be my concern along with other appliances potentially pulling from the same ring.[/QUOTE]
Probably will need to be a motor rated circuit breaker too .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Ahh now I see the input power is 2430W that’s about 10A so you will be pulling just over 20A per circuit if they are running simultaneously. (Which they will) whilst it dominates the circuit it should be ok, unless the circuit also supplies your kitchen then you could have an overload.

(Regs recommend fixed equipment over 2Kw is wired on a dedicated circuit)
		
Click to expand...

Quote is in and paid 

Confirmed that only need normal plugs , no spurs , no consumer unit 

3 day job tho


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2021)

Jacuzzi installed on the terrace today. Certainly takes the heat out of the day, especially with a beer or two.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2021)

My longest serving pupil has finally moved on....but it wasn't without incident.
Her Provisional licence lives in the silicon cover of her phone..it's always there, every time she gets in the car so it didn't occur to me to not ask if she had it....
She'd left it at home
And we were sat in the test centre....
Fortunately she only lives 5 minutes away.
Unfortunately we had 6 minutes until test time....
I had a quick word with the examiner and he gave me an extra 5 minutes...
So if you saw a blue driving school car zipping across Aylesbury, simulating a Grand Prix .....that was me..
The 10 minute trip took 6, she went out and passed....
Hallelujah...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			My longest serving pupil has finally moved on....but it wasn't without incident.
Her Provisional licence lives in the silicon cover of her phone..it's always there, every time she gets in the car so it didn't occur to me to not ask if she had it....
She'd left it at home
And we were sat in the test centre....
Fortunately she only lives 5 minutes away.
Unfortunately we had 6 minutes until test time....
I had a quick word with the examiner and he gave me an extra 5 minutes...
So if you saw a blue driving school car zipping across Aylesbury, simulating a Grand Prix .....that was me..
The 10 minute trip took 6, she went out and passed....
Hallelujah...
		
Click to expand...

Is that really good news 😬😅


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is that really good news 😬😅
		
Click to expand...

4 years, 4 different cars, 5 tests....

Let me think on that one for a while...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 22, 2021)

37 points today and I'm down to 14....never been this low before. Buzzing.


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2021)

Just took my dog for his last wee of the night around the caravan site and found a hedgehog- first one I’ve seen for years.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			Just took my dog for his last wee of the night around the caravan site and found a hedgehog- first one I’ve seen for years.
		
Click to expand...

They’ve been socially distancing.


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			4 years, 4 different cars, 5 tests....

Let me think on that one for a while...

Click to expand...

She’s the reason you’re a millionaire!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			She’s the reason you’re a millionaire!
		
Click to expand...

My pension fund needs another source...may have found one though.
This could be a real long term relationship


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 22, 2021)

Rakes in the bunkers and putting with the pins out.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Seeing the armadillo on the Edinburgh zoo program this evening. I never knew that they could roll into a tight ball.


----------



## Pants (Jul 22, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Jacuzzi installed on the terrace today. Certainly takes the heat out of the day, especially with a beer or two.
		
Click to expand...

Bar Steward


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2021)

I always laugh when I remember my 60 year old nephew introducing me to his 4 year old grandson.
"This is your great uncle Billy ", grandson replied " why is he so great " .


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2021)

First attempt at the Old Course ballot - weather forecast is currently perfect for Tuesday morning


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2021)

6 days in a row of cases dropping. This is the first time that case numbers have dropped without an associated increase in lockdown restrictions.


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2021)

The Olympic Games, it's just fantastic.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			The Olympic Games, it's just fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

My only issue with it is - not wanting to leave the house until all the live action is done!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			37 points today and I'm down to 14....never been this low before. Buzzing.
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			The Olympic Games, it's just fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed watching the skateboarding.
Never thought I’d say that.


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2021)

I've not seen anything that I've not got totally engrossed in.
Last night's triathlon was totally epic, the unknown girl who won the cycle road race after making a break right at the start, the Tunisian who won a swimming gold from lane 8, our two synchronised divers, Tom Pidcock on the mountain bike, the sheer drama ............................................. it just keeps on coming.
And it's only three years until the next one!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 26, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well played mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 26, 2021)

Walking my daughter down the aisle last Wednesday and the wedding celebrations party on Saturday for family and friends. The whole 5 days have just been superb and so proud of her and her husband


----------



## Miller (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2021)

Entered the ballot for Commonwealth games tickets for me and the boy, he's starting to show an interest in sport which is great.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't have any of our own, but two Labs on one side and these two cuties on the other side.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

Ratchet and Clank on PS5. Thing of beauty


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2021)

Watching the Boro, streamed live. 0-1 up after 6mins but York are playing well. Just great to see them, and with some fans in too.UTB


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Watching the Boro, streamed live. 0-1 up after 6mins but York are playing well. Just great to see them, and with some fans in too.UTB
		
Click to expand...

Result could have went in Random irritations! I do fancy us this year though and really looking forward to going to the first game back proper.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2021)

Freedom Day for me 🥳


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2021)

I just entered Ironman UK for 2022. 

Let's get swimming, biking and running!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I just entered Ironman UK for 2022.

Let's get swimming, biking and running!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be watching.
I just entered Sofaman 2022.
I'll get eating crisps, drinking beer, watching telly!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 28, 2021)

Almost 1 year to the day I got my redundancy package and the first time in my life I was unemployed.
But today got offered a new role as Marine Coordinator on the Moray East project, it’s been a tough year but delighted to get back to full time employment.


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Almost 1 year to the day I got my redundancy package and the first time in my life I was unemployed.
But today got offered a new role as Marine Coordinator on the Moray East project, it’s been a tough year but delighted to get back to full time employment.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!  I've been made redundant a couple of times.  It's an awful process to go through, but I managed to get better jobs after each job loss.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I just entered Ironman UK for 2022.

Let's get swimming, biking and running!!
		
Click to expand...

can you do my work shirts?


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 29, 2021)

I hope it is a Gladden The Heart moment as I retire today after 50 years full time work.A holiday in Devon from tomorrow,  a couple of months to do all the jobs at home that I have never had time to do and then think about a couple of voluntary roles to keep me going. And of course, more golf!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2021)

The RNLI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420319266746871834


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2021)

The Olympic Triathlon Relay.
We're 8 minutes in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2021)

Last night went off without a hitch…thank goodness…the light at the end of the tunnel remained on 👍🥳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2021)

This morning was first time back in church for me for so long…too long.  Closing hymn was ‘Guide Me Oh Thou Great Jehovah’.  What a great tune and great words for these difficult times, giving strength for today and hope for the future.  Though encouraged to not sing too loudly - sorry but you can’t but give this great hymn laldy and laldy it was well and truly gied (albeit through a mask) 😄👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Max Whitlock


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2021)

The men's high jump final ............................... it's what The Olympic Games is all about!
(I remember watching the Italian when I was there in 2012.)


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			The men's high jump final ............................... it's what The Olympic Games is all about!
(I remember watching the Italian when I was there in 2012.)
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree but...no jump off for gold?


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd agree but...no jump off for gold?
		
Click to expand...

Surely the idea is to get a winner


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 1, 2021)

The Hungarian Grand Prix.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Surely the idea is to get a winner
		
Click to expand...

It is but apparently one asked "two golds" and when they got the nod they took it. I think the jump off should have taken place.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Surely the idea is to get a winner
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking - so all 7 players are offered a bronze in the gold? Where does it end? Both have everything to gain and nothing to lose by asking for a share of gold.


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just thinking - so all 7 players are offered a bronze in the gold? Where does it end? Both have everything to gain and nothing to lose by asking for a share of gold.
		
Click to expand...

Just offer every entrant a gold on the first day and be done with it


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just thinking - so all 7 players are offered a bronze in the gold? Where does it end? Both have everything to gain and nothing to lose by asking for a share of gold.
		
Click to expand...

That should have said bronze in the golf!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Just offer every entrant a gold on the first day and be done with it
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it all about the taking part these days anyway..?


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Isn't it all about the taking part these days anyway..?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. Can’t wait to claim a “win” at this years H4H


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Yes mate. Can’t wait to claim a “win” at this years H4H
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but yoúll have to share it


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Yeah but yoúll have to share it
		
Click to expand...

Not if I run off with it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2021)

Walked out to Turnberry lighthouse to see the beautiful sunset over Arran last night.
Utterly stunning.
Thank you Mr Trump for providing a car park and welcoming public access.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Walked out to Turnberry lighthouse to see the beautiful sunset over Arran last night.
Utterly stunning.
Thank you Mr Trump for providing a car park and welcoming public access.

Click to expand...

Did you see the bright red blood moon 2 am Sunday morning , low in the n/ eastern sky. It was amazing.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2021)

A solid poo


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			A solid poo

Click to expand...

Moderator's


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			A solid poo

Click to expand...

A whole new meaning to sh!tting bricks?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			A whole new meaning to sh!tting bricks?
		
Click to expand...

You don't really appreciate the beauty of one, but you certainly do after spending best part of 5 days on the toilet🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			You don't really appreciate the beauty of one, but you certainly do after spending best part of 5 days on the toilet🤣
		
Click to expand...

Symptoms of age old boy . You know what they say, 

With great age...


Comes soft poo*




* there is no evidence that anyone, anywhere, actually said that. Ever!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you see the bright red blood moon 2 am Sunday morning , low in the n/ eastern sky. It was amazing.

Click to expand...

Saw it earlier in the week, very impressive.

Years ago I saw a blood moon rising and it really scared the poo out of me.
It was huge, I really thought that the end of the world had come.......ps I was sober as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Symptoms of age old boy . You know what they say,

With great age...


Comes soft poo*




* there is no evidence that anyone, anywhere, actually said that. Ever!
		
Click to expand...

Not this time, had some sort of virus for a week, still not right .


----------



## DRW (Aug 2, 2021)

The other day, it was great to hear the music pounding out across the golf course and hearing Dancing Queen walking up the 18th, putting out as they announced the buffets ready at an evening big wedding reception.

Bought much happiness to me, been a long time since seeing/hearing that kind of stuff.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Not this time, had some sort of virus for a week, still not right .
		
Click to expand...

I jest man, hope you feel better soon. 

If you are down this way at any point let me know and can get a game it Pitreavie.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I jest man, hope you feel better soon.

If you are down this way at any point let me know and can get a game it Pitreavie.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, but took redundancy from Hial, so can't see me getting down there too often tbh, but will keep it in mind


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2021)

USA losing at baseball in the Olympics. I wonder if they'll stop calling their national (or at least North American) championships the world series...


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			USA losing at baseball in the Olympics. I wonder if they'll stop calling their national (or at least North American) championships the world series...
		
Click to expand...

and the female soccer team lost - i wonder who or what Rapinoe will blame


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			and the female soccer team lost - i wonder who or what Rapinoe will blame
		
Click to expand...


more to the point what are prime time tv in the good ole US of A going to show having demanded the final be played at 11am china time to accommodate their tv schedule


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			more to the point what are prime time tv in the good ole US of A going to show having demanded the final be played at 11am china time to accommodate their tv schedule
		
Click to expand...

The 2012 final...


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The 2012 final...
		
Click to expand...

harsh but


----------



## Tongo (Aug 2, 2021)

Rory McIlroy playing the Olympics without wearing a cap. He has done it before in the Ryder Cup and I like it. Nice to see pros not walking around like advertising hoardings.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Rory McIlroy playing the Olympics without wearing a cap. He has done it before in the Ryder Cup and I like it. Nice to see pros not walking around like advertising hoardings.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. The women are worse with every shoulder, lapel, collar and any other spare space on a shirt with some advert or other.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This morning was first time back in church for me for so long…too long.  Closing hymn was ‘Guide Me Oh Thou Great Jehovah’.  What a great tune and great words for these difficult times, giving strength for today and hope for the future.  Though encouraged to not sing too loudly - sorry but you can’t but give this great hymn laldy and laldy it was well and truly gied (albeit through a mask) 😄👍
		
Click to expand...

I know it as "Cwm Rhondda" and it certainly needs to be sung with plenty of hwyl.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2021)

Spanish translations into English, inc those from officialdom. Just been reading a press release. Apparently the President has released “15 silly turtles.” Typically, at least one dodgy translation a day will raise a smile.


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

Whacked a few practice balls in the garden after work. After really struggling to get anything out of the driver, I worked on my foot placement and managed to get more than a few balls over 180 yard. 

Small change to most people here, but it’s a good step forward for me.


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2021)

Miller said:



			Whacked a few practice balls in the garden after work. After really struggling to get anything out of the driver, I worked on my foot placement and managed to get more than a few balls over 180 yard. 

Small change to most people here, but it’s a good step forward for me.
		
Click to expand...


garden envy 🤩


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

Haha! But no, I have a net and a swing caddy, and a small garden…


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			garden envy 🤩
		
Click to expand...

Try practicing your chipping inside using a squash ball hitting onto a hall door, if your misses allows you


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2021)

Getting the band back together for practise for the first time in almost two years.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Getting the band back together for practise for the first time in almost two years. 

Click to expand...

Had the same, hadn't met up since March last year but we had a chance to record a couple of songs at a studio (a friend of the guitarist had remodeled his studio with new equipment and wanted some guinea pigs, so we got a free weekend), so was nice to be in a rehearsal room again


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't know if this is a tale to gladden hearts, or a gross random irritation- depends on whether you love dogs, maybe. 
But it did bring a smile - in fact a real bellyaching smile😂😂.

My model flying club is at the end of a long track leading to the lay-by of the main road. At that end of the track is a gate that we have to open to access the road.
One of the chaps left in his van to go home. He had his lovely fluffy dog with him, as always, and off he went down the track.
Normally a few more members would appear at the site but none showed for half an hour or so. When they did , together, it transpires they had got to the gate to come up the track, but couldn't progress further because matey with the van and dog was not able to proceed through the gate he had opened.
Instead they found him talking to the dog, trying to get it to unlock the door.!
He had got out to open the gate, shut the van door, leaving the dog to mooch about to watch what he was doing. 
During which it's paw had landed on the lock button of the door, thereby securing it.😂😂
Shortly after, the dog found himself being talked to by all these nice chaps. Never been so popular!
In the end the owner had to break a quarter light window to unblock the lane and go home, somewhat resolved to do things a bit differently next time.

now that is a doggie story. A true one😂😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Mrs gone out for dinner... Managed to have an undisturbed dinner myself.

Now 2 out of 3 kids sorted for night and feeding last one now

Turns out I can do it lol ...or more likely thank God they played ball tonight!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2021)

Been listening to a lot of 'mash-ups' on YouTube lately. This one has to be the best one I've seen, it just works so well...






Genius.


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

SWMBO has gone out for the day, I have both dogs sleeping next to my desk, I can work in peace and spend a few minutes swinging at the net in the garden whenever I fancy in the sunshine.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. The women are worse with every shoulder, lapel, collar and any other spare space on a shirt with some advert or other.
		
Click to expand...

 One of the great Alliss quips

"That shirt makes a good read"


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2021)

Just finished mowing the lawn , everything  tidied away and making a cuppa in the kitchen when the skys opened.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2021)

Garden done.
Shopping done.
Cider poured.
Book found.
Jacuzzi open for business.


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

Just managed to drive over 200 yards (well, according to Swing Caddy). 

That’s a first for me, happy with that.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2021)

It's the little things...
The mileage on my car exactly matches my post count....


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm delighted with a gift from an old pal, a Tailormade M5 head [  10.5 set to max loft, mid setting  ] seems to be working well so far, fitted to  an old seniors shaft I had laying about.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 9, 2021)

Pruned.

A bottle of Malbec. A good book, and a jacuzzi…. Not to mention 33* in the shade.

Maybe it should say pickled, not pruned - heaven.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2021)

New series of Ghosts starts tonight, not to gladdening Is the yanks have made their own version.😐


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2021)

Watching the Dolphins swimming close by while walking the dog along the beach.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's the little things...
The mileage on my car exactly matches my post count....

Click to expand...

Keep those matching numbers, then.

1,000+ posts a month from you coming up maybe?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Keep those matching numbers, then.

1,000+ posts a month from you coming up maybe?
		
Click to expand...

God..no..I haven't got that much to say..


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			God..no..I haven't got that much to say..
		
Click to expand...

Well do what my wife does, keeps talking until she has. My bluddy 10 yo grandson is worse !!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2021)

Rewind North (held Macclesfield way) went ahead and, going by one account at least, it was a great success 👍🥳. Fingers crossed for all planned summer and autumn festivals…and for October onwards when the students are back in the big towns and cities and keen to get to know each other 😄😍🎈


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2021)

Just finishing up a week on the MSC Virtuosa, currently in Liverpool before travelling to Greenock tonight.
First time cruising and will definitely do it again.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Just finishing up a week on the MSC Virtuosa, currently in Liverpool before travelling to Greenock tonight.
First time cruising and will definitely do it again.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the 70s film with Al Pachino of the same name, that might put you off🤣


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Have you seen the 70s film with Al Pachino of the same name, that might put you off🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, I’ll stick it on the list though 😂😂


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

making fresh pasta for tea


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2021)

the village pub, were gonna miss it 

pork belly bites followed by korean chilli chicken all washed down with a couple of camden hells lagers, very very needed


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Stopping for an ice cream while out walking my dog and the ice cream man giving the dog his own little ice cream.

Click to expand...

I hope it was dairy free? Dogs are lactose intolerant.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I hope it was dairy free? Dogs are lactose intolerant.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and chocolate is very bad for them too apparently but my old Stafford Buster could eat tons of both. Guess he never got the memo.🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I hope it was dairy free? Dogs are lactose intolerant.
		
Click to expand...

Some more than others and some can tolerate it very well. Ours love cheese, yoghurt, cottage cheese and ice cream...


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Some more than others and some can tolerate it very well. Ours love cheese, yoghurt, cottage cheese and ice cream...
		
Click to expand...

i'm surprised my dog hasn't turned into a block of cheese!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2021)

Ours loved choc digestives and coffee. FittestBorder you ever did see.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

You come and tell my dog she can't have cheese with her Port!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 12, 2021)

One of my most wonderful memories is my beautiful Border terrier enjoying some ( most) of my ice cream.
Her joy when I came back from the van with the cone......lovely!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 12, 2021)

When people on the internet twist trying to make sure a dog is ok into a bad thing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When people on the internet twist trying to make sure a dog is ok into a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

There's ways and means of giving advice. Your way isn't the best to be honest.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 12, 2021)

I’m sure if Paul had given him some and it had given him the trots he wouldn’t give it to him again. It’s just common sense. 

Reminds me of years ago when my mum looked after our Staff while we went away for the weekend (before grandkids so she used to spoil him) when I got back and asked how was he? She said “I think he’s allergic to pancake rolls, he ate two and he’s made a right mess of the garden” 😂😂😂(🥲 miss her)


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2021)

We rolled our dog's meds/ tablets into cheese balls, to get them to swallow it.
They both absolutely loved ice cream and chocolate but only got it in moderation.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

Made a parsley sauce using herbs from the garden, wow 😮
I love having the herb garden, it's constantly making me think of new things to cook with proceeds 😂


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When people on the internet twist trying to make sure a dog is ok into a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

Was this another of your general “you’s”?

Seriously, there’s occasions you need to go back 24 hrs later and read what you’ve posted. Like LP, you’re not the font of all knowledge nor the forum’s moral compass. I appreciate you have different views but you’re so nasty so often people actually miss the gems you post because they’ve already thought, “oh it’s him again.”

Your choice Mark but if you want to be taken seriously, change your delivery.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Made a parsley sauce using herbs from the garden, wow 😮
I love having the herb garden, it's constantly making me think of new things to cook with proceeds 😂
		
Click to expand...

This year for the 1st time we tried growing Tomatoes, Strawberries and Peppers.
Strawberries were small but perfectly formed and nice sweet and tasty .
Tomatoes are slightly smaller than a golf ball but sadly still green  .
Peppers are just about pea size, not holding out much hope for them 
.
Next year I hope start slightly earlier, using a small portable green house or covering protection from the unpredictable Scottish weather .


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			This year for the 1st time we tried growing Tomatoes, Strawberries and Peppers.
Strawberries were small but perfectly formed and nice sweet and tasty .
Tomatoes are slightly smaller than a golf ball and still green  .
Peppers are just about pea size, not holding out much hope for them 
.
Next year I hope start slightly earlier, using a small portable green house or covering protection from the unpredictable Scottish weather .
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried growing sprouts?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Have you tried growing sprouts?
		
Click to expand...

Nope , who the F likes sprouts


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Nope , who the F likes sprouts 

Click to expand...

*ME !!!*


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Good for you, are you a Brusselaar


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Made a parsley sauce using herbs from the garden, wow 😮
I love having the herb garden, it's constantly making me think of new things to cook with proceeds 😂
		
Click to expand...

Have got any “Jamaican old Holborn” growing in your “herb” garden?


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2021)

Slime said:



*ME !!!*

Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Slime said:



*ME !!!*

Click to expand...

Sprouts cooked in butter with lardons and loads of seasoning. Bloomin’ divine.


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Sprouts cooked in butter with lardons and loads of seasoning. Bloomin’ divine.
		
Click to expand...

Sprouts cooked so they are slightly soft and then spread on cold toast with thick, thick butter.
Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You’re like a cloud on a sunny day!

Read your post again and see it from my point of view, maybe it was your choice of words or you are not correct?

Yes, some dogs are lactose intolerant, but maybe, just maybe I’m sensible and caring enough to ensure MY Dog is not given anything that I’d believe would harm him! Especially as I’d be the one cleaning up after him!
		
Click to expand...

Settle down - you may not have known and could have been harming your dog without realising. I think that's all his intentions were. That was the way I read it anyway, no deeper meaning intended.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Settle down - you may not have known and could have been harming your dog without realising. I think that's all his intentions were. That was the way I read it anyway, no deeper meaning intended.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Playing the man, not the ball.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Don’t tell me how to behave! I don’t care what you think!

He made a statement which is wrong, not all dogs are lactose intolerant and he could of asked me if I’m aware, he didn’t and going by others reactions to his post you are in a minority of one
		
Click to expand...

Because everyone here reacts to who said it and applies their own subtext that wasn't there.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish, I haven’t replied to any of his posts in nearly 2 years, so I’d suggest you try again!
		
Click to expand...

Are you everyone??

Anyway, I'm already bored of this, I'll let you get back to massively overreacting to people's posts.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolute garbage! Why not accept you were incorrect in what you posted!
		
Click to expand...

I have accepted that I was wrong in my belief that all dogs are lactose intolerant.

Why didn’t you reply to me and say something along the lines of “Not all dogs are lactose intolerant and I know from experience mine isn’t”?

I’ll answer for you - you played the man, not the ball.


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2021)

No kicking-off in the "things that gladden the heart" thread.  

I love Brussel Sprouts!
My dogs are not lactose intolerant, but they are postman intolerant!
Saturday tomorrow.
2022 diary already has golf events in it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			So you admit your post was wrong and I’m to blame. 

Why when you realised your post was wrong didn’t you apologise or change it or delete it?

I share the fact my dog was given a free ice cream and somehow I’m the bad guy!

Take a day off and stop playing the victim.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should both take a day off?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			So you admit your post was wrong and I’m to blame. 

Why when you realised your post was wrong didn’t you apologise or change it or delete it?

I share the fact my dog was given a free ice cream and somehow I’m the bad guy!

Take a day off and stop playing the victim.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn’t apologise because of the way a few childish posters jumped on. Might as well give you your kicks. I didn’t delete it because I don’t try to hide the mistakes I make. And yes, you’re to blame for escalating something I posted in good faith into this issue. I suggest you move on now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Apologies mate, but from posting something so innocuous to be made the bad guy, I believe I have the right to reply.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, but both of you have chosen to keep going at each other. Both need to let it go. 👍


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 13, 2021)

And can we defer the sprouts discussion until December when you can all tell us how wonderful they are!😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2021)

I went to the theatre yesterday to see Mary Poppins. Heart warming, cheery, cosy, a nostalgia fest for many of us there ❤. Guaranteed to make you feel fuzzy inside, maybe even bring a little tear to the eye. The happiness felt by the audience could have powered a small village for at least a few minutes 😆. Fabulous talent on stage, even the kids were superb. 

If you are down in London I'd highly recommended it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Was this another of your general “you’s”?

Seriously, there’s occasions you need to go back 24 hrs later and read what you’ve posted. Like LP, you’re not the font of all knowledge nor the forum’s moral compass. I appreciate you have different views but you’re so nasty so often people actually miss the gems you post because they’ve already thought, “oh it’s him again.”

Your choice Mark but if you want to be taken seriously, change your delivery.
		
Click to expand...

👏 👏 👏


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 14, 2021)

Driving through Glencoe this afternoon, simply stunning part of the world.

Even better getting a clear run with no camper vans in sight 😃


----------



## Piece (Aug 14, 2021)

At half time today, the NHS staff from Watford General next door did a lap of honour to a standing ovation. There must have been over 400 of them. 👌👏👏


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I hope it was dairy free? Dogs are lactose intolerant.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that - knew that cats were but not dogs. Learn something new everyday


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Didn't know that - knew that cats were but not dogs. Learn something new everyday
		
Click to expand...

Only some are as I learned by fire on this thread.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2021)

Jacuzzis. 8* less than yesterday and comfortable to venture outside - your deepest winter is our hottest summer. 1.5 hours sat reading a good book with a bottle of good red.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 17, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Didn't know that - knew that cats were but not dogs. Learn something new everyday
		
Click to expand...

Only some cats too it seems. Neither of my two are bothered after stealing all the cream from a cake that had been left on the worktop. Or eating the cheese that was left on the board after having some crackers. 

Little lactose tolerant mutant cats 😂


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2021)

Exchanging contracts - hallelujah 

Guess I better get packing lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Exchanging contracts - hallelujah 

Guess I better get packing lol
		
Click to expand...

We have all lived through this with you, well not quite but you know what I mean . A big relief for you, congrats


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have all lived through this with you, well not quite but you know what I mean . A big relief for you, congrats 

Click to expand...

Some More than Others


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2021)

13:10 tee off and the sun is shining.
Feels like normality is starting to come back, oldest back to school, youngest away to nursery and new job starting in September.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Some More than Others 

Click to expand...


You sir are a legend as you well know  (assuming im not on ignore forever now after this one lol)


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			You sir are a legend as you well know  (assuming im not on ignore forever now after this one lol)
		
Click to expand...

Who said that


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Only some cats too it seems. Neither of my two are bothered after stealing all the cream from a cake that had been left on the worktop. Or eating the cheese that was left on the board after having some crackers.

Little lactose tolerant mutant cats 😂
		
Click to expand...

It's one of those things that get drummed into you by the vet when you take the little buggers for their annual check-up - our two would blatantly go down the same route if we let them, one of them is much greedier than the other (and also prone to do significantly less exercise).  However, that sounds like me


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 18, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Only some are as I learned by fire on this thread. 

Click to expand...

I did see the flaming


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice round at Maryport earlier then a cracking meal in a pub. Just sat with family and dogs enjoying a pint of Jennings Night Vision..… I love visiting West Cumbria 😍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice round at Maryport earlier then a cracking meal in a pub. Just sat with family and dogs enjoying a pint of Jennings Night Vision..… I love visiting West Cumbria 😍
		
Click to expand...

Do you get confused going up, down and across on the 'newer' holes over the road?

I played it last week for the 1st time in years and was glad my mate had played it recently, I didn't have a clue which hole was which 🤣


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice round at Maryport earlier then a cracking meal in a pub. Just sat with family and dogs enjoying a pint of Jennings Night Vision..… I love visiting West Cumbria 😍
		
Click to expand...

Not sure dogs should be drinking craft ale


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Do you get confused going up, down and across on the 'newer' holes over the road?

I played it last week for the 1st time in years and was glad my mate had played it recently, I didn't have a clue which hole was which 🤣
		
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, I struggled with the 10th where you tee off then walk over 3 fairways then turn right and the 14th where you fire it over a massive hedge then scamper around to find your ball! But at £20 a round I’m not complaining, also the views are cracking and everyone is very friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know what you mean, I struggled with the 10th where you tee off then walk over 3 fairways then turn right and the 14th where you fire it over a massive hedge then scamper around to find your ball! But at £20 a round I’m not complaining, also the views are cracking and everyone is very friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Next time you're back up get in touch and I'll take you round one of the best tracks in the country.

 Members guest rate is very friendly 😃


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs gone out for dinner... Managed to have an undisturbed dinner myself.

Now 2 out of 3 kids sorted for night and feeding last one now

Turns out I can do it lol ...or more likely thank God they played ball tonight!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You the 3rd kid Paul??


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 18, 2021)

Miller said:



			Just managed to drive over 200 yards (well, according to Swing Caddy).

That’s a first for me, happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

Downhill????


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You the 3rd kid Paul??

Click to expand...

4th .. she always says she has 4 lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Maria Andrejczyk.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2021)

11 days off, 5 rounds of golf, 3 in Scotland


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like my favourite resort in the Carribean is moving towards allowing vaccinated guests only. another step nearer a decent holiday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Maria Andrejczyk.
		
Click to expand...

Wow , how many scrabble points ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			11 days off, 5 rounds of golf, 3 in Scotland 

Click to expand...

Enjoy 😊


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 19, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice round at Maryport earlier then a cracking meal in a pub. Just sat with family and dogs enjoying a pint of Jennings Night Vision..… I love visiting West Cumbria 😍
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask where you stayed ( if a hotel )?.....We used to stay in the Ginn House (Great Clifton?) and the past few times at chain name hotel on the hill outside Cockermouth-Mercury inn??
Can't wait to get back down and see the folks ( along with the sticks for both Maryport / Workington and hopefully Silloth )
I've been lucky enough to have had a great time staying in Maryport as a second home for childhood + teens + afterwards


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 19, 2021)

We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 19, 2021)

Strawberry Mojitos. An absolutely brilliant find. 

Three limes cut in half and squeezed into a jug. Add 12 strawberries (cut in half) and two tablespoons of sugar. Mash them up quite a bit. Add some white rum and give it a good mix. For the traditionalists, like me, serve with sparkling water as a mixer, or for Mrs Colch serve with lemonade. The two of us spent a very pleasant afternoon finishing off the jug. 

P.S. Drink responsibly kids. 

P.P.S. If you get the mix right this is quite dangerous as it's very refreshing on a hot day and you don't notice the alcohol in it. It's easy to finish off half a litre of rum between the two of you without realising.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.
View attachment 38078

Click to expand...

Aww he looks adorable, good luck with him, got some growing to do looking at the size of those paws


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.
View attachment 38078

Click to expand...

Better brush up on your Romanian commands, Oh !!  just remember owners start to look like their dogs  big paws -----
Edit-- you should call him Nicolae, he'll  probably dictate you


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can I ask where you stayed ( if a hotel )?.....We used to stay in the Ginn House (Great Clifton?) and the past few times at chain name hotel on the hill outside Cockermouth-Mercury inn??
Can't wait to get back down and see the folks ( along with the sticks for both Maryport / Workington and hopefully Silloth )
I've been lucky enough to have had a great time staying in Maryport as a second home for childhood + teens + afterwards

Click to expand...

Just stopping with the MIL in a little village on the A585, played a fun little 9 hole course today called Brayton Park just outside Aspatria. They have got some fantastic lodges on the site. https://braytonpark.co.uk/

I would love to stay in one but it would upset the MIL apparently 🙄


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.
View attachment 38078

Click to expand...

I wanted to call him Yabassa but my misuss vetoed it.  I can't imagine why..................


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2021)

Lad announced yesterday that he’s been successful getting a job as promotions and marketing manager for one of the main Leeds nightclubs - immediate start.  Not great riches but it’s perfect for him in his sector, and gives him a salaried base on which to build his income through the freelance DJ and ‘rep’ work he does for touring bands and artists. 

He now has hold of that light that was at the end of the tunnel through the last 16months - flickering but never out, and is now himself able to light up the way ahead. 👍🤩🥳

Will be nice to see him tomorrow as he has got three nights ‘silent disco’ work (11pm to 4am 😳🕺💃) at Rewind South in Henley over the weekend from tonight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I wanted to call him Yabassa but my misuss vetoed it.  I can't imagine why..................

Click to expand...

Gettifuh…!😉


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I wanted to call him Yabassa but my misuss vetoed it.  I can't imagine why..................

Click to expand...

You should call him Shark .............................. just don't take him to a beach.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Took grandson to golf yesterday, he loved it. A Pp had a range finder and he showed young Bradley Tash how it works. He now wants one for Xmas.
Then took him to his new football teams game. I went at the first break as I had some bits and bobs to do. He hadn’t played til that point. He called on his way home to say he was MOTM. He was chuffed to bits.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

It’s Friday and I’ve got a nice, chilled out weekend ahead. I’ve got some dark rum and ginger beer in so I can have a few dark and stormies tonight and get over what’s been a very stressful work week.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.
View attachment 38078

Click to expand...

  Looks like a bit of tiger in there. Watch yourself.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s Friday and I’ve got a nice, chilled out weekend ahead. I’ve got some dark rum and ginger beer in so I can have a few dark and stormies tonight and get over what’s been a very stressful work week.
		
Click to expand...

I have a selection of rum and 2 4 packs of Bundaburg ginger beer so may be doing similar


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have a selection of rum and 2 4 packs of Bundaburg ginger beer so may be doing similar
		
Click to expand...

It’s just such an easy drinking cocktail. The ginger really lifts it and makes it refreshing. Well, until you’ve had about ten of them! I may need to stop and get some bitters on the way home. I love that aspect of it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s Friday and I’ve got a nice, chilled out weekend ahead. I’ve got some dark rum and ginger beer in so I can have a few dark and stormies tonight and get over what’s been a very stressful work week.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing I have found recently is Dead Mans Fingers coffee rum. Shot of that with some Guinness, some diet Coke and a shot of espresso is a wondrously dangerous thing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s Friday and I’ve got a nice, chilled out weekend ahead. I’ve got some dark rum and ginger beer in so I can have a few dark and stormies tonight and get over what’s been a very stressful work week.
		
Click to expand...

What is the mix ratio? 2:1, 3:1 etc? I have rum in and from nowhere a tin of ginger beer has appeared in the fridge. I will try this tonight.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the mix ratio? 2:1, 3:1 etc? I have rum in and from nowhere a tin of ginger beer has appeared in the fridge. I will try this tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Hit up YouTube and you’ll see the mix is really quite light on the rum. Don’t go too heavy with the rum but as the night goes on I bet I get closer to a 1:1 mix. 😀


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Hit up YouTube and you’ll see the mix is really quite light on the rum. Don’t go too heavy with the rum but as the night goes on I bet I get closer to a 1:1 mix. 😀
		
Click to expand...

Rapidly from ginger beer with a dash of rum to rum with a dash of ginger beer


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s just such an easy drinking cocktail. The ginger really lifts it and makes it refreshing. Well, until you’ve had about ten of them! I may need to stop and get some bitters on the way home. I love that aspect of it.
		
Click to expand...

Just take it easy (and enjoy )!
Don't use it as an escape--Believe me, it's no fun looking at the world through the bottom of a glass


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just take it easy (and enjoy )!
Don't use it as an escape--Believe me, it's no fun looking at the world through the bottom of a glass

Click to expand...

Oh man, no that’s not something I do. I’m very much into my “craft beer” (I sort of hate that term but it’s all most people understand) and despite a crappy year I’ve never resorted to that. When I’m feeling especially down I’ll actually steer clear of the sauce completely.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We're getting this little fella in a couple of weeks. He's coming over from a Romanian rescue charity. Not sure what his mix is, but by the look of it there's some Bassett in there.
View attachment 38078

Click to expand...

Stunning markings - very handsome


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 21, 2021)

The hotel was prefer to use when staying near Silverstone for the MotoGP came up today with a room available for the weekend on IHG points.  Managed to get it booked and got it as an Executive Suite too.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			The hotel was prefer to use when staying near Silverstone for the MotoGP came up today with a room available for the weekend on IHG points.  Managed to get it booked and got it as an Executive Suite too. 

Click to expand...

Hi there S,....Probably just as well not out in the Invitational today as it's teeming down here and a bit on the gusty side-SO I suppose this post qualifies as 'Things -that -gladden-the-heart'??
You/Casuk/williamalex1 and myself (when I'm a bit fitter and stop using the NHS facilities) will sort out a game /and where to play??


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeah. It's a bit damp out there. Who'd have thought I'm Scotland?  
I hope you're getting there and we'll sort something out hopefully soon.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 23, 2021)

Nottingham Rock City. I had 6 tickets for a gig there in 2 weeks. Between the sky high hotel prices, nobody wanting to drive and continued covid nerves, we decided we did not want to go. 

I emailed the venue as I did not want to support ticket scalping companies and asked if there was anything they could do. They keep a waiting list for just such events, they immediately refunded me the face value of the tickets and sold them straight on to a proper fan at face value. That is how to keep the scalpers out of the back end of the market at least, it was such a painless experience.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 23, 2021)

Went Warwick Castle today, a great day out. The boy tried his hand at jousting and archery and is absolutely spark out already. 
Days like this made the injections and fertility treatment worthwhile.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 23, 2021)

Does anyone watch Atypical on Netflix?

If so, did you know about this…






Did not expect that at all!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 23, 2021)

Live football…. There is absolutely nothing like it. 😍


----------



## Slab (Aug 24, 2021)

As good a place as any to post this
28 days start to finish to get passport renewed, from 6000 miles away (inc sending old one, p/work etc) Got new one in my hand an hour ago

Media were saying last month there's a 10 week delay, not counting overseas 

Now if only I could travel anywhere.....


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			As good a place as any to post this
28 days start to finish to get passport renewed, from 6000 miles away (inc sending old one, p/work etc) Got new one in my hand an hour ago

Media were saying last month there's a 10 week delay, not counting overseas 

Now if only I could travel anywhere.....
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know how it works from over here. My application went in on Friday. Really easy to do with the online renewal.


----------



## Slab (Aug 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Will let you know how it works from over here. My application went in on Friday. Really easy to do with the online renewal.
		
Click to expand...

I was impressed with the amount of text messages/emails from HMPassport updating the status of the order at every stage, then DHL took over and plenty contact from them too for the delivery
Just taking the pic with mobile phone makes a huge difference to the old way (remember the anxiety getting PO to check your paperwork was all in order etc & return trips)

As you say, all in all very easy now (& with no comment on the reason, of course it now has a fetching dark blue cover)


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			I was impressed with the amount of text messages/emails from HMPassport updating the status of the order at every stage, then DHL took over and plenty contact from them too for the delivery
Just taking the pic with mobile phone makes a huge difference to the old way (remember the anxiety getting PO to check your paperwork was all in order etc & return trips)

As you say, all in all very easy now (& with no comment on the reason, of course it now has a fetching dark blue cover)
		
Click to expand...

I went to Timpsons. For a very reasonable £10 they provide a USB stick with your pictures on, 4 hard copy pictures plus they have the picture checked on the Govt website to confirm that it is OK and provide a code to put in instead of uploading. Really good service.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			of course it now has a fetching dark blue cover)
		
Click to expand...

It's black.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 24, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Went Warwick Castle today, a great day out. The boy tried his hand at jousting and archery and is absolutely spark out already.
Days like this made the injections and fertility treatment worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, going there on Sunday (Bank Holiday) and also got tickets for the Sunset Spectacular with music and street food.  And the weather is looking good


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I went to Timpsons. For a very reasonable £10 they provide a USB stick with your pictures on, 4 hard copy pictures plus they have the picture checked on the Govt website to confirm that it is OK and provide a code to put in instead of uploading. Really good service.
		
Click to expand...

Or try a"passport compliant" digital photobooth. It takes your piccy, checks it's compliant, and makes it available to upload into your digital application form (via an upload code).  You dont need a data stick  - or  hard copies, although it does give you some.


----------



## Slab (Aug 24, 2021)

Rooter said:



			It's black.
		
Click to expand...

You know I thought that too, but outdoors the actual colour looked a really really dark blue


----------



## Slab (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			You know I thought that too, but outdoors the actual colour looked a really really dark blue
		
Click to expand...

OK a quick google and I see this whole 'is it black/blue' thing was done to death in the UK media last year. I missed that


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			As good a place as any to post this
28 days start to finish to get passport renewed, from 6000 miles away (inc sending old one, p/work etc) Got new one in my hand an hour ago

Media were saying last month there's a 10 week delay, not counting overseas 

Now if only I could travel anywhere.....
		
Click to expand...

Wife’s took 24 days. Splitting hairs I know but in the middle of the holiday season, cracking result.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			OK a quick google and I see this whole 'is it black/blue' thing was done to death in the UK media last year. I missed that
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I think it could get political! hehe! Lets leave it there!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Qualifying for a free round of golf at Parkstone on Thursday.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 24, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Good to hear, going there on Sunday (Bank Holiday) and also got tickets for the Sunset Spectacular with music and street food.  And the weather is looking good

Click to expand...

Enjoy mate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 25, 2021)

Just managed to get a PS 5 for the lad 😊


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2021)

My son was foraging for something in the cupboards.  So i asked what he was doing. 

*I am looking for something.  *

after about 10 mins, he was still there.. 

*I am looking for something..*

that triggerd a old memory of my days of youth.. not heard it in a long time, but youtube is your friend.  (my son has never heard of Billy Joel)


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2021)

U12 and U14 kids football starts again soon. ⚽️


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2021)

Fixing the veneer problems on a set of speaker cabinets after the gloss finish went wrong. Very happy with the results. Just the spiked floor plinths to add.


----------



## ADB (Aug 27, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Does anyone watch Atypical on Netflix?

If so, did you know about this…






Did not expect that at all!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a real toe tapper, loved it


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

Mudball said:



			My son was foraging for something in the cupboards.  So i asked what he was doing.

*I am looking for something.  *

after about 10 mins, he was still there..

*I am looking for something..*

that triggerd a old memory of my days of youth.. not heard it in a long time, but youtube is your friend.  (my son has never heard of Billy Joel)






Click to expand...

Bit of a shock when I realised I had the same t-shirt/open shirt ensemble on today as Mr Joel had all those years ago. Still gladdened my heart - timeless fashion statement? 
I can just about get away with saying "Uptown Girl" was in my youth.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 27, 2021)

Oldest boy was struggling with his golf and the club got him a half hour lesson with the pro.
What a difference, absolutely smashing them, seems a lot more natural for him now.
He's only 10 but amazing how quick his confidence has come back.


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Fixing the veneer problems on a set of speaker cabinets after the gloss finish went wrong. Very happy with the results. Just the spiked floor plinths to add.
View attachment 38181

Click to expand...

Oooh, that’s really nice


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bit of a shock when I realised I had the same t-shirt/open shirt ensemble on today as Mr Joel had all those years ago. Still gladdened my heart - timeless fashion statement? 
I can just about get away with saying "Uptown Girl" was in my youth.
		
Click to expand...

Very american weekend look..


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Oooh, that’s really nice
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Have to say that they are probably the best looking and sounding speakers that I have built to date.

Once the isolation plinths go on them they will sound brilliant. Very balanced across the frequencies with crossovers that only just fit in the cabinet, they are that big. My first attempt at bi-wiring the crossovers as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Fixing the veneer problems on a set of speaker cabinets after the gloss finish went wrong. Very happy with the results. Just the spiked floor plinths to add.
View attachment 38181

Click to expand...

Wow 👏


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow 👏
		
Click to expand...

Thanks man.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2021)

Ready for their new home. Very happy with the finish, just hope the customer is.


----------



## chellie (Aug 28, 2021)

We are having our granddaughter sleepover for the first time since Covid19  As she is Type 1 diabetic we have been extra cautious.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 28, 2021)

My brother got an award for 50 years of daily insulin injections.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 29, 2021)

After hundreds of attempts, my daughter finally landed a somersault on the trampoline, (she jumps off the climbing frame). She was so happy with herself, she used to get very annoyed when she couldn’t do something, then after watching the Olympic gymnastics and showing some videos of them failing, she now understands you have to practice a lot, and not give up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2021)

Fabulous red sun sunset at Turnberry lighthouse last night. Lady Doon got some great photos.
Walked across to see the newish 9th hole from the back tee.
Wow that is now some hole 249 par three about a 220 carry over the sea and rocks.
9th and 10th holes must be the best two golf holes anywhere in the world now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

Seeing one of my friends husband who lost his legs in Afghan win a Paralympic Gold Medal in the wheelchair rugby 👏👏👏


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seeing one of my friends husband who lost his legs in Afghan win a Paralympic Gold Medal in the wheelchair rugby 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I know some are moaning about the spoiler but I was throughly engrossed in it. Absolutely riveting up to the end. 👍👍👍

Such a great achievement. Well done all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know some are moaning about the spoiler but I was throughly engrossed in it. Absolutely riveting up to the end. 👍👍👍

Such a great achievement. Well done all.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler 🤷‍♂


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

Was meant to be playing today but decided to have a break from it, got a fitting tomorrow to look forward to. 
So decided to wash, polish and wax the car. The orange is popping quite magnificently in the sun now. 

Knackered after hand polishing for a change, but worth it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Was meant to be playing today but decided to have a break from it, got a fitting tomorrow to look forward to.
So decided to wash, polish and wax the car. The orange is popping quite magnificently in the sun now.

Knackered after hand polishing for a change, but worth it.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you checked the forecast and no rain for the forseeable?? I love cleaning my car as the result is worth the effort...although the MX5 was a lot easier than the BMW!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I assume you checked the forecast and no rain for the forseeable?? I love cleaning my car as the result is worth the effort...although the MX5 was a lot easier than the BMW!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no rain for at least 5 days.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Yep, no rain for at least 5 days.
		
Click to expand...

Says who?
A weather forecaster..?
Not sure I'd believe them if they said it was Sunday


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Was meant to be playing today but decided to have a break from it, got a fitting tomorrow to look forward to.
So decided to wash, polish and wax the car. The orange is popping quite magnificently in the sun now.

Knackered after hand polishing for a change, but worth it.
		
Click to expand...

You can come to Inverness and do mine, it is a nightmare to keep clean 🙈
Planning to get an IGL coating on it to hopefully help 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			You can come to Inverness and do mine, it is a nightmare to keep clean 🙈
Planning to get an IGL coating on it to hopefully help 😂
		
Click to expand...

Eh naw! The orange is actually not bad for keeping clean, shows dirt but nowhere near as bad as the black 3er touring I had before.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Eh naw! The orange is actually not bad for keeping clean, shows dirt but nowhere near as bad as the black 3er touring I had before.
		
Click to expand...

I love that Orange colour, tried to get it but couldn’t get one for love nor money, ended up with Black 😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2021)

Doing 40 miles off road today, longest ride I've done on the fat bike to date, knackered  but  pleased with myself. Found a couple of new routes to take Rupert on too.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			I love that Orange colour, tried to get it but couldn’t get one for love nor money, ended up with Black 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

They have become quite rare. It's also now only available on the 3 series and the 8 series by all accounts. I just ordered an 840i Gran Coupe in Sunset Orange and it will be December at the earliest. 

It's also one reason that my 340i is sitting with over £4k in equity in it.


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			They have become quite rare. It's also now only available on the 3 series and the 8 series by all accounts. I just ordered an 840i Gran Coupe in Sunset Orange and it will be December at the earliest. 

It's also one reason that my 340i is sitting with over £4k in equity in it.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the limited edition version with working indicators?


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			They have become quite rare. It's also now only available on the 3 series and the 8 series by all accounts. I just ordered an 840i Gran Coupe in Sunset Orange and it will be December at the earliest.

It's also one reason that my 340i is sitting with over £4k in equity in it.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago there was a cracking lease deal on the 8 series, there’s a thread on pistonheads 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Did you get the limited edition version with working indicators?
		
Click to expand...

Such wit. Personally, I indicate no matter what car I am driving.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			A couple of years ago there was a cracking lease deal on the 8 series, there’s a thread on pistonheads 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they did a deal on the 840d at £659 a month and business customers decimated the stock.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, they did a deal on the 840d at £659 a month and business customers decimated the stock.
		
Click to expand...

The personal deals were superb as well, I had one in Barcelona Blue but had to cancel when I lost my job 🤬


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks like golf is getting back to normal , played 12 holes today, the course was almost deserted .
All those young lazy sods are back to work


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2021)

Next order for a set of speakers is going to be a challenge. Customer wants a proper old school looking set of big space fillers, proper monitor style. Going to base the design on the Klipsch Forte IV cabinets. 

Looking forward to these ones.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Looks like golf is getting back to normal , played 12 holes today, the course was almost deserted .
All those young lazy sods are back to work 

Click to expand...

Have noticed this as well, looking forward to my 2 weeks off every month and kids back to school / nursery so I can start getting out more 😂😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 1, 2021)

Weatherstones running out of beer. 
Well that's a strange one, I can't think of one single reason why that's happening.


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Weatherstones running out of beer. 
Well that's a strange one, I can't think of one single reason why that's happening.

Click to expand...

It's happening over the water too,  are you amused by that?   Our suppliers in France are in serious trouble at the mo due to a shortage of drivers.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Weatherstones running out of beer. 
Well that's a strange one, I can't think of one single reason why that's happening.

Click to expand...

Weatherstones? is that where you can have a pint and read a book?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Weatherstones? is that where you can have a pint and read a book?
		
Click to expand...

OOps sorry should have been Waterspoons.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OOps sorry should have been Waterspoons.

Click to expand...

So you can read a book and have a pint?


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2021)

A sharp one up the woke brigade and princess pushy and vindication for free speech!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...cation-resounding-victory-freedom-speech.html


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			A sharp one up the woke brigade and princess pushy and vindication for free speech!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...cation-resounding-victory-freedom-speech.html

Click to expand...

You do realise that he lost an argument with a weather man, walked off and then quit? Of course the Daily Hate spins it in a misleading way, as is their wont.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You do realise that he lost an argument with a weather man, walked off and then quit? Of course the Daily Hate spins it in a misleading way, as is their wont.
		
Click to expand...

congrats for mentioing the Daily Mail - i thought you would. It was there to back up facts - which is the point i mentioned. Not concerned with any spin that they or anyone else puts on it - see below for the words from OFCOM. Not concerned with the weather man - just a vindication for free speech calling out a serial liar for a multitude of lies and other totaly spurious and unsubstanciated claims that they fail to back up or provide any evidence of

'OFCOM is clear that, consistent with freedom of expression, Mr Morgan was entitled to say he disbelieved the Duke and Duchess of Sussex's allegations and to hold and express strong views that rigorously challenged their account,' they declared, adding that their Broadcasting Code 'allows for individuals to express strongly held and robustly argued views, including those that are potentially harmful or highly offensive, and for broadcasters to include these in their programming.'

It concluded: 'The restriction of such views would, in our view, be an unwarranted and chilling restriction on freedom of expression both of the broadcaster and the audience.'


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			congrats for mentioing the Daily Mail - i thought you would. It was there to back up facts - which is the point i mentioned. Not concerned with any spin that they or anyone else puts on it - see below for the words from OFCOM. Not concerned with the weather man - just a vindication for free speech calling out a serial liar for a multitude of lies and other totaly spurious and unsubstanciated claims that they fail to back up or provide any evidence of

'OFCOM is clear that, consistent with freedom of expression, Mr Morgan was entitled to say he disbelieved the Duke and Duchess of Sussex's allegations and to hold and express strong views that rigorously challenged their account,' they declared, adding that their Broadcasting Code 'allows for individuals to express strongly held and robustly argued views, including those that are potentially harmful or highly offensive, and for broadcasters to include these in their programming.'

It concluded: 'The restriction of such views would, in our view, be an unwarranted and chilling restriction on freedom of expression both of the broadcaster and the audience.'
		
Click to expand...

No issue with that at all. But look at the way it’s framed in the article you posted. It’s spun like he was fired for what he said.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			No issue with that at all. But look at the way it’s framed in the article you posted. It’s spun like he was fired for what he said.
		
Click to expand...

every journalistic article will have spin and bias - doesn't mean we have to agree but we can use them for facts. 

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2...gan-over-meghan-good-morning-britain-comments


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2021)

My suit still fitting after not having to wear it for 18 months


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 2, 2021)

Suddenly realising that I can start the month Now TV pass I was going to buy for the Ryder Cup today and include the Tour Championship too!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 2, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Suddenly realising that I can start the month Now TV pass I was going to buy for the Ryder Cup today and include the Tour Championship too! 

Click to expand...

Don't forget The Solheim Cup this weekend.


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2021)

Sophie Walker on Sky Sports Golf ............................ an absolute breath of fresh air.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 5, 2021)

Bit bored yesterday, had some off cuts from building speakers and some lovely Tineo (Indian Applewood) veneer left over so built a little storage box for HID.

Love the grain and figuration lines on the veneer.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2021)

Watched a game of cricket in Mitcham, saff London yesterday. Some very friendly people floating about. One Caribbean lady walked on the pavement alongside the ground, gave a cheery wave and called out to the players "have a good game lads!" whilst one of the wicket-keepers gave me a nice wave and a smile as I was wandering back to my car. And the umpire came and had a chat and thanked me for coming. Nice to see some pleasant people around.

Londoners are obviously not as unfriendly as they are made out to be! Or maybe its a north-south London divide thing?


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched a game of cricket in Mitcham, saff London yesterday. Some very friendly people floating about. One Caribbean lady walked on the pavement alongside the ground, gave a cheery wave and called out to the players "have a good game lads!" whilst one of the wicket-keepers gave me a nice wave and a smile as I was wandering back to my car. And the umpire came and had a chat and thanked me for coming. Nice to see some pleasant people around.

Londoners are obviously not as unfriendly as they are made out to be! Or maybe its a north-south London divide thing?
		
Click to expand...


or maybe its just a cricket thing


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2021)

2-Litre bottles of Ginger Beer, Dandelion and Burdock or Cream Soda at Tesco for 50p each.

Fizzy drinks - really bad for you - but I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2021)

Got back from the Lindisfarne Festival a few hours ago, what a great time. Live music, huge crowds and a really friendly atmosphere, couldn't have been any better 👌
Pick of the acts we saw, a band called The Turbans, caught them in a small tent around midnight on Friday and they were sublime.


----------



## Pants (Sep 5, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			2-Litre bottles of Ginger Beer, Dandelion and Burdock or Cream Soda at Tesco for 50p each.

Fizzy drinks - really bad for you - but I like to live dangerously.
		
Click to expand...

That brings back very distant memories of the Corona man delivering to my grandfather's house for us boys.  Dandelion and Burdock was my favourite in those days.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 5, 2021)

Pants said:



			That brings back very distant memories of the Corona man delivering to my grandfather's house for us boys.  Dandelion and Burdock was my favourite in those days.
		
Click to expand...

Cream Soda and Tizer for me in those days.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Ooh the Corona Man. Scavenging empty bottles from anywhere to get some money off (2p I think)? Hate Dandelion & Burdock though!


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Roy Keane.
He said how good it was for Saka to have a good game, score a goal and, most importantly, to be on the winning side ................................ because that doesn't happen at Arsenal.
Comedy gold.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2021)

Yesterday morning Mrs Colch decided that she wanted a roast dinner for lunch today. Told her to get the joint of beef out of the freezer and then went shopping for the extras. Looked at the size of the joint and realised it was far too big for the 4 of us. My dad and stepmum have recently moved down to our town so they're now only a 2 minute walk away rather than an hour drive. Phoned them at 8-30 last night and invited them round for lunch. Previously it would've taken a month's notice to arrange lunch with them but they were free and came round today. Dad turned up with a bottle of 19 Crimes Australian red wine which was excellent, I would highly recommend it. Lots of things to gladden the heart in the above.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh the Corona Man. Scavenging empty bottles from anywhere to get some money off (2p I think)? Hate Dandelion & Burdock though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I remember it went up from 3d to 2p (4.8d) when decimalisation came in.

Corona was invented by two Welsh geezers in the 1920s. William Thomas and William Evans. The original logo was 7 bottles forming a crown (corona)
The deposit was a ha'penny.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2021)

Mrs V says they never had Corona in their house. 
She did get a bottle of Vimto now and again as a treat.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 6, 2021)

Had our 20 week scan 2 weeks ago - so happy to say im having a baby boy!!!! 

Now just to engrain AVFC and Golf into him


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Mrs V says they never had Corona in their house. 
She did get a bottle of Vimto now and again as a treat. 

Click to expand...

Growing up in Industrial Lanarkshire - Corona was for scratters - Barrs was the badge of sophistication


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Had our 20 week scan 2 weeks ago - so happy to say im having a baby boy!!!!

Now just to engrain AVFC and Golf into him 

Click to expand...

Christ, don't ruin his life too quickly.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, don't ruin his life too quickly. 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha its over before it begins! A lifetime of heartbreak is to come!


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Had our 20 week scan 2 weeks ago - so happy to say im having a baby boy!!!!

*Now just to engrain AVFC* and Golf *into him *

Click to expand...

That's bordering on child abuse.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't forget The Solheim Cup this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Worked out nicely with the Solheim Cup finishing on Monday!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Growing up in Industrial Lanarkshire - Corona was for scratters - Barrs was the badge of sophistication 

Click to expand...

Ginger


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Had our 20 week scan 2 weeks ago - so happy to say im having a baby boy!!!!

*Now just to engrain AVFC* and Golf into him 

Click to expand...

Tried that with both my boys. Took them to watch Colchester from as soon as they were able to sit still for 90 minutes. Older Colch Jnr now wants to be a Man Utd fan (not in my house) and younger Colch Jnr isn't really interested (which I can just about accept).


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2021)

Africa played on rubber chickens (find it on YouTube)

These little things make me smile


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ginger 

Click to expand...

Billy - I trust you came from a Barrs ginger home


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2021)

Sitting out on the garden step in the half light this morning having a fag and a cup of coffee. Not a breath of wind, absolutely flat calm and hardly a sound..... lovely.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2021)

Love these late summer mornings before the heat builds...


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 7, 2021)

Hurrah! Today's the day of the boys' annual european golf tour. Ok, so this year we only go as far as the Kent coast, but it's the tour nonetheless. 😀


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 7, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Hurrah! Today's the day of the boys' annual european golf tour. Ok, so this year we only go as far as the Kent coast, but it's the tour nonetheless. 😀
		
Click to expand...

I'm over in Scotland for a similar tour this weekend: Crail old; Crail 'new'; The Eden; and Lundin Links

Arrived successfully last night with sheaths of entry paper


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Arrived successfully last night with sheaths of toilet paper 

Click to expand...

A few curries on the cards??
😱😱😱😉


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2021)

6 of us arrived in Granada just on lunchtime. Tapas and a couple of beers for lunch followed by a wee wander. Chilling in the hotel before heading out again. Alhambra tickets booked for tomorrow, and then I guess it’ll be a bit of tapas and a few beers. Heading back Thursday.

Fantastic to have escaped the valley at last, and great to see mask compliance around 80+%.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Love these late summer mornings before the heat builds...
		
Click to expand...

Little friend came to say hello this morning...


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Little friend came to say hello this morning...
	View attachment 38307
View attachment 38308
View attachment 38305

Click to expand...

Wow that is so amazing. I'd be beside myself. I love foxes and the glimpses of them in the wild are things to celebrate!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2021)

PS Did you share your Mars Bar with him?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow that is so amazing. I'd be beside myself. I love foxes and the glimpses of them in the wild are things to celebrate!
		
Click to expand...

He comes around every morning and evening for a snack Amanda. Slowly getting braver, hopefully get to feed him by hand one day.
We normally give him the remnants from the cats bowls, mixed with a few of their biscuits, but he's got a sweet tooth so gave him some choccy biscuit this morning for a treat.
We've also got a family of badgers who visit every now and then, but they won't come as close as Mr Fox does.
I'll try and get a piccie of one of those tomorrow.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			He comes around every morning and evening for a snack Amanda. Slowly getting braver, hopefully get to feed him by hand one day.
We normally give him the remnants from the cats bowls, mixed with a few of their biscuits, but he's got a sweet tooth so gave him some choccy biscuit this morning for a treat.
We've also got a family of badgers who visit every now and then, but they won't come as close as Mr Fox does.
I'll try and get a piccie of one of those tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic Mr Fox  I bet he loved the treat...badgers are also amazing and a very rare site. I'd be sitting there all day


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 8, 2021)

Seeing Sajid Javid remain calm when the person known as Kay Burley tried continually interrupt him @7a.m. this Morning on Sky. He came over extremely well despite everything.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow that is so amazing. I'd be beside myself. I love foxes and the glimpses of them in the wild are things to celebrate!
		
Click to expand...

And it looks healthy…


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Seeing Sajid Javid remain calm when the person known as Kay Burley tried continually interrupt him @7a.m. this Morning on Sky. He came over extremely well despite everything.
		
Click to expand...

I'd remain calm and tell her that "if you don't stop interrupting and let me answer the question then I will be terminating this interview. Do you understand?"


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			A few curries on the cards??
😱😱😱😉
		
Click to expand...

Behave !! - though we have one planed for the Saturday night


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 8, 2021)

Seeing on Ryanair that we could fly form Liverpool to Ibiza for  9 days from next Monday form£9.99 return. We booked but also booked hand baggage. Did not want O’Leary to miss out.

if anybody wants a good laugh have a look on You Tube “ Fascinating Aida  “Cheap Flights” we saw them a couple of years’ ago great laugh


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2021)

Emma Raducanu.


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Had our 20 week scan 2 weeks ago - so happy to say im having a baby boy!!!! 

Now just to engrain AVFC and Golf into him 

Click to expand...

I’m calling Esther Rantzen


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

When out of the blue I am reacquainted with a blast from the past that I absolutely loved…and to find that today I love it just as much as I did back then.  And so from 1983 (can you believe that…) the extended version of The S.O.S Band with _Just be Good to Me. _For me just one of the all time great and spine-tingling intros and bass line.  Just turn it up very, very loud and love Mary Davis on vocals.  And if you aren’t strutting your stuff to this gem of funk and disco then you ain’t got no soul.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For me just one of the all time great and spine-tingling intros and bass line.  Just turn it up very, very loud and love Mary Davis on vocals.  And if you aren’t strutting your stuff to this gem of funk and disco then you ain’t got no soul.
		
Click to expand...


Guess what ................................... I ain't got no soul!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Guess what ................................... I ain't got no soul!
		
Click to expand...

Ah - you need to find some then…it’s good for you 🥰


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

Seeing Wentworth West on TV…it seems we don‘t see it much these recent years.  And the 12th - remembering about to hit my approach and wondering how the heck I was going to get my ball on the green avoiding what looked to be mountainous green side bunkers.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When out of the blue I am reacquainted with a blast from the past that I absolutely loved…and to find that today I love it just as much as I did back then.  And so from 1983 (can you believe that…) the extended version of The S.O.S Band with _Just be Good to Me. _For me just one of the all time great and spine-tingling intros and bass line.  Just turn it up very, very loud and love Mary Davis on vocals.  And if you aren’t strutting your stuff to this gem of funk and disco then you ain’t got no soul.







Click to expand...




Beats International did a great version of this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2021)

My daughters first week in school and she is loving it , making friends already and taking to it very smoothly - she has found one friend Who is very shy and walks to school with her now and in her words “keeps her safe” going into school so her mummy knows she is ok - very proud of her


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2021)

We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue van last Friday night he was almost rigid with either shock or fear when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly .  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him, and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 9, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue can last Friday night he was almost rigid when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly.  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.

View attachment 38368

Click to expand...

What a lovely intelligent face. Sure he is going to bring a lot of happiness to your life.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue can last Friday night he was almost rigid when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly.  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.

View attachment 38368

Click to expand...

They say dogs look like their owner , he's a wee cracker


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue can last Friday night he was almost rigid when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly.  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.

View attachment 38368

Click to expand...


hello Frank, youre gonna be just fine now


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 10, 2021)

Emma Raducanu.


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue can last Friday night he was almost rigid when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly.  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.

View attachment 38368

Click to expand...

He’s adorable


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			We have now had this little lad for almost a week.  When we picked him up from the Romanian rescue can last Friday night he was almost rigid when we took him out having endured a 3.5 day journey. He was also extremely smelly.  He fell asleep on the lap of my missus on the way home, and we gave him a quick shower to get the worst of the muck off him.  He's still pretty nervous as everything is new to him but he's  an absolute delight. Very loving, slowly getting used to everything around him and we're so happy we got him.  We've called him Frank.

View attachment 38368

Click to expand...

Ahh bless him. Well done for giving Frank a new forever home and good life.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Emma Raducanu.
		
Click to expand...

I dare not watch the final lest I jinx her!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2021)

Wife took me to the Glasshouse at the Grove for my birthday dinner. It was like a posh buffet, with fresh cooked meats and what not. I had the most amazing pork belly*, steak cutlets cooked rare, tuna, salmon, sea bass, roast lamb, roast chicken - and one or two vegetables just for effect really. I ate so much meat I felt like Ron Swanson. 

*I now have a pork belly of my own.


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife took me to the Glasshouse at the Grove for my birthday dinner. It was like a posh buffet, with fresh cooked meats and what not. I had the most amazing pork belly*, steak cutlets cooked rare, tuna, salmon, sea bass, roast lamb, roast chicken - and one or two vegetables just for effect really. I ate so much meat I felt like Ron Swanson. 

*I now have a pork belly of my own. 

Click to expand...

Pork belly (not yours) is one of my favourites


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

My 11 year old can now tie a Windsor knot unaided


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 10, 2021)

Average speed of the winner of the European Time trial championships... 55 KPH.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			My 11 year old can now tie a Windsor knot unaided 

Click to expand...

Mine can't even fasten his clip on tie properly.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I dare not watch the final lest I jinx her!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto 😅


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I dare not watch the final lest I jinx her!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto x 2 🙄


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

https://youtube.com/channel/UCovVc-qqwYp8oqwO3Sdzx7w

Loving this YouTube channel all about flying and hosted by a 747 pilot.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 10, 2021)

Munching blackberries whilst out for my walk at lunchtime, yum, yum.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Munching blackberries whilst out for my walk at lunchtime, yum, yum.
		
Click to expand...

Seen any hazelnuts yet?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Munching blackberries whilst out for my walk at lunchtime, yum, yum.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I liked them although we pick our quota as the dogs think the world is a buffet at the moment!


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 10, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Seen any hazelnuts yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I've spotted so far but I've not really been looking out for them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Not that I've spotted so far but I've not really been looking out for them.
		
Click to expand...

One of neighbours has a mature hazel tree at the bottom of their garden and it overhangs us…we get loads of hazelnuts dropping our side.  The bleedin squirrels love em and dig up our grass to hide them for later…little holes all over the place - but I too get loads of nuts 🙄


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)

Sprouts are back in the game!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2021)

Man hugs in the local pub after Emma Raducanu won the US Open 💪


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 12, 2021)

This made me smile. A dog runs on to a cricket pitch and gets the ball.


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			This made me smile. A dog runs on to a cricket pitch and gets the ball.







Click to expand...

How on earth did the wicket keeper not hit the stumps?


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Seen any hazelnuts yet?
		
Click to expand...

We’re at our caravan near Maidstone and there’s plenty of cobnuts on the trees


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2021)

My wife did the Great North Run today and I was in Newcastle to cheer her on. To see the number of spectators cheering the runners, the joy in the city, the determination on the faces of the runners as they neared the end, the relief in the finish area, the names of charities on each t-shirt and knowing the money that is coming their way, all add up to be the epitome of this thread.


----------



## IainP (Sep 12, 2021)

Perhaps doesn't fit on this thread as a bit self indulgent but wasn't sure where else.
Don't watch a lot of European Tour as it's on during the day,  but today after cutting the grass had the tournament on the tablet whilst playing a couple of rounds on my "sim/game thingy". Something have been meaning to do for a while. 🙂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 13, 2021)

Yesterday, four ladies from my club won the final of the Ladies County Foursomes Knockout.
And (I hope they won't mind me saying) they could be a seniors team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437310082421645312brilliant


----------



## Miller (Sep 13, 2021)

Bit of an up and down this one.

I won a ballot as a Sky VIP to have a free driving range session.  Great, I thought.

Then the truth hits home that it's limited to one bucket of balls.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 13, 2021)

Miller said:



			Bit of an up and down this one.

I won a ballot as a Sky VIP to have a free driving range session.  Great, I thought.

Then the truth hits home that it's limited to one bucket of balls.
		
Click to expand...

Still, better than a kick in the... things that go in the bucket.


----------



## Miller (Sep 13, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Still, better than a kick in the... things that go in the bucket.
		
Click to expand...

True, but the range that Sky chose is about 45 minute drive away, probably isn't really worthwhile to drive all that way for a prize worth £9.  Unlimited balls (or a decent time slot with free balls) would have been a nice prize.

Still, nice to know Sky cares about me.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2021)

Had a few too many on Friday night and stupidly signed up for a charity 10k run in a few weeks time, not a great idea specially as I've been suffering with a calf injury for the last 3 weeks 🙈
Yes it should be in random irritations but...
Went out for a steady run earlier, nothing stressful but the calf felt great and my fitness wasn't as bad as I thought, ended with 4 X 100m sprints to properly knacker myself as well 💪😅


----------



## Tongo (Sep 17, 2021)

The couple on tonight's Love it or List It are really nice and smiley. Too many people these days seem surly, grumpy, pouty, moody etc with an attitude that its refreshing to see people genuinely pleasant.


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The couple on tonight's Love it or List It are really nice and smiley. Too many people these days seem surly, grumpy, pouty, moody etc with an attitude that its refreshing to see people genuinely pleasant.
		
Click to expand...

oi, spoilers


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 17, 2021)

My Rafy boy (as a young student)


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			My Rafy boy (as a young student) 

View attachment 38537

Click to expand...

Can he read Italian too , lol


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Can he read Italian too , lol
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about reading but he responds to French, Italian and Lanarkshirean


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Not sure about reading but he responds to French, Italian and Lanarkshirean 

Click to expand...

Lanarkshirean, you sure ? cause amurnie , and u wurnie


----------



## Piece (Sep 18, 2021)

Today's three points. 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2021)

Not long back from Winchester after a lovely birthday Sunday lunch for Mrs SILH with our daughter and her bloke.  Restaurant was in a house built between 1425 and 1450…and that was later owned by Henry VIII and in 1555 gifted by him to Mary Tudor (Queen Mary). Now for me that‘s just awesome and that we are so fortunate to be able to visit and dine in beautiful and fascinating medieval surroundings. Most certainly gladdened the heart.  And lunch was superb 🥰


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2021)

Simon Quinlank - comedy genius.


----------



## chico (Sep 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not long back from Winchester after a lovely birthday Sunday lunch for Mrs SILH with our daughter and her bloke.  Restaurant was in a house built between 1425 and 1450…and that was later owned by Henry VIII and in 1555 gifted by him to Mary Tudor (Queen Mary). Now for me that‘s just awesome and that we are so fortunate to be able to visit and dine in beautiful and fascinating medieval surroundings. Most certainly gladdened the heart.  And lunch was superb 🥰
		
Click to expand...

25 years to build a house, will stop moaning how long my loft conversion is taking.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not long back from Winchester after a lovely birthday Sunday lunch for Mrs SILH with our daughter and her bloke.  Restaurant was in a house built between 1425 and 1450…and that was later owned by Henry VIII and in 1555 gifted by him to Mary Tudor (Queen Mary). Now for me that‘s just awesome and that we are so fortunate to be able to visit and dine in beautiful and fascinating medieval surroundings. Most certainly gladdened the heart.  And lunch was superb 🥰
		
Click to expand...

My sister and family lived in a house near us that a lady known as "The Maid of Kent" lived in. She was a soothsayer for Henry V111 until he got rid of her. Occasionally they had random people asking if she would be willing to show them the room she lived in and I believe she obliged.


----------



## Pants (Sep 20, 2021)

chrisd said:



			She was a soothsayer for Henry V111 until he got rid of her.
		
Click to expand...

 I wonder if she saw that coming?





Sorry. Couldn't resist.  If I hadn't, someone else would have.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Piece said:



			Today's three points. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Snap. Shame Homer is not on here any more.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2021)

A proper flash, bang storm. Gave up at 5am, got up and opened the blinds. Sat with a mug of coffee watching the light show.

No bowling today - too dangerous.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2021)

The ability to prosecute those that clogged up the motorways with their protests.


----------



## brendy (Sep 22, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The ability to prosecute those that clogged up the motorways with their protests.
		
Click to expand...

Lets not make it political, I'd just as well want to fine those driving substandard cars on the motorways which break down or cause problems to others too, noone likes 10k tailbacks!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally getting round to building a set of speakers for myself (for my office/gaming/mixing room). Pair of stand mount cabinets around 19.5L should give a pretty decent balanced sound. 

Got the cabinets finished this evening, wrapped them in a lovely Applewood veneer with amazing "tiger stripe" grain lines. Going to finish them with a ruby red dye to really bring out the dark grain lines and some Danish oil to make it really pop. Just the driver/tweeter/port cutouts to do before I can start on the finish though. 

Quite excited by these ones because they're for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2021)

Completed the couch to 5k in just over a week lol.
Did week 3 last Monday, found it very easy so ditched it and did a 2.5k run on the Wednesday followed by a 3k run on Friday. 
This week, 3k run on Monday then got a bit carried away tonight and did 5k 😆
Time wasn't great but it was non stop and quite enjoyable...at times.
Might do some uphill interval training on Friday 🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2021)

Finished a total redecoration of our lounge, inc reskimmed walls and ceilings (not by me); stripped and waxed floor (me); and repainted cast iron fire surround etc - and Mrs SILH is delighted with it all.  Which is just as well as it’s taken me ages.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2021)

First coverage of the red dye on the Applewood. Will need another cover as it is absorbing unevenly but to be expected. 

Really like how it’s popping the dark grain lines of the natural wood.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2021)

Surviving my first week as a cycle instructor in schools. At times downright terrifying as the standard of driving was there in technicolour for me to see repeatedly.

I am very risk averse and need to just calm down a bit rather than thinking that any minute a kid is getting knocked off their bike...


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Surviving my first week as a cycle instructor in schools. At times downright terrifying as the standard of driving was there in technicolour for me to see repeatedly.

I am very risk averse and need to just calm down a bit rather than thinking that any minute a kid is getting knocked off their bike...
		
Click to expand...

Is this similar to the old cycling proficiency programme Amanda? Also, is it a national programme or just done on a regional basis?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Is this similar to the old cycling proficiency programme Amanda? Also, is it a national programme or just done on a regional basis?
		
Click to expand...

It is similar but way more in depth and each group gets 8 hours total across 4 days (we instruct 2 groups each day). Day 1 is off road (usually playground) which allows us to instruct and assess their ability to ride on road. Then days 2-4 are on roads negotiating junctions etc. It is now called Bikeability and a government funded scheme which is national and costs the school nothing. The commitment is that every child in school will have access to this course and usually taught in Years 5 and 6.

The funding is passed from government to councils and they decide whether to appoint their own instructors or put the training through an accredited training company (one of whom which I now work for).

There have already been some rewarding moments - one of the younger ones going from floods of tears and terrified to being one of the most adept riders. Some very scary moments - one bike put together with things on the wrong way and loose handlebars. Oh another lovely moment "Miss, bikeability is my new most favourite thing to do"...

Offset by a driver today sticking two fingers up at me...nice!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It is similar but way more in depth and each group gets 8 hours total across 4 days (we instruct 2 groups each day). Day 1 is off road (usually playground) which allows us to instruct and assess their ability to ride on road. Then days 2-4 are on roads negotiating junctions etc. It is now called Bikeability and a government funded scheme which is national and costs the school nothing. The commitment is that every child in school will have access to this course and usually taught in Years 5 and 6.

The funding is passed from government to councils and they decide whether to appoint their own instructors or put the training through an accredited training company (one of whom which I now work for).

There have already been some rewarding moments - one of the younger ones going from floods of tears and terrified to being one of the most adept riders. Some very scary moments - one bike put together with things on the wrong way and loose handlebars. Oh another lovely moment "Miss, bikeability is my new most favourite thing to do"...

Offset by a driver today sticking two fingers up at me...nice!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great. I can see how moments can swing from abject terror to bursting with pride. Must be so rewarding.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It is similar but way more in depth and each group gets 8 hours total across 4 days (we instruct 2 groups each day). Day 1 is off road (usually playground) which allows us to instruct and assess their ability to ride on road. Then days 2-4 are on roads negotiating junctions etc. It is now called Bikeability and a government funded scheme which is national and costs the school nothing. The commitment is that every child in school will have access to this course and usually taught in Years 5 and 6.

The funding is passed from government to councils and they decide whether to appoint their own instructors or put the training through an accredited training company (one of whom which I now work for).

There have already been some rewarding moments - one of the younger ones going from floods of tears and terrified to being one of the most adept riders. Some very scary moments - one bike put together with things on the wrong way and loose handlebars. Oh another lovely moment "Miss, bikeability is my new most favourite thing to do"...

Offset by a driver today sticking two fingers up at me...nice!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great Amanda! My Dad ran the old Cycling Proficiency scheme when I was younger, have spent some years watching my older brother do it, I flew through the test with great pride. I also remember the Police being called after a driver nearly took a load of kids out when doing some road work! My friends and I still laugh about my Dad throwing his folder on the ground as part of our emergency stop practice, and those that didn't stop in time were told they'd just knocked his Nan over!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2021)

Got to say I am delighted with how these have turned out, 3 coats of danish oil to get the depth of colour I wanted and then a nice wax coat to sheen them. 

Best part is I over estimated the amount of veneer I needed so have enough left to do another set of I fancied 😁

Running the sound tests now and the balance is superb, Pink Floyd’s One of These Days sounds excellent with deep lows and clear, non-harsh highs.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Got to say I am delighted with how these have turned out, 3 coats of danish oil to get the depth of colour I wanted and then a nice wax coat to sheen them.

Best part is I over estimated the amount of veneer I needed so have enough left to do another set of I fancied 😁

Running the sound tests now and the balance is superb, Pink Floyd’s One of These Days sounds excellent with deep lows and clear, non-harsh highs.
View attachment 38642
View attachment 38643
View attachment 38644

Click to expand...

Whenever I saw your posts about this I just think of you as Ron Swanson. 😁


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Finished a total redecoration of our lounge, inc reskimmed walls and ceilings (not by me); stripped and waxed floor (me); and repainted cast iron fire surround etc - and Mrs SILH is delighted with it all.  Which is just as well as it’s taken me ages.
		
Click to expand...

I read this quickly and thought you had been stripped and waxed 🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Whenever I saw your posts about this I just think of you as Ron Swanson. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure who that is so whether to be appreciative or offended


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm not sure who that is so whether to be appreciative or offended 

Click to expand...

Ron is a lover of wood and joinery. Ron would tear up at the site of those, the workmanship 😆.

It's a compliment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ron is a lover of wood and joinery. Ron would tear up at the site of those, the workmanship 😆.

It's a compliment.
		
Click to expand...

You're thinking of Ron Seal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You're thinking of Ron Seal 

Click to expand...

🤦🤦😄


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ron is a lover of wood and joinery. Ron would tear up at the site of those, the workmanship 😆.

It's a compliment.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I am he then, I did tear up a bit at them 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2021)

Steve Stricker, spoke very well just now on Sky Sports, much respect


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Got to say I am delighted with how these have turned out, 3 coats of danish oil to get the depth of colour I wanted and then a nice wax coat to sheen them.

Best part is I over estimated the amount of veneer I needed so have enough left to do another set of I fancied 😁

Running the sound tests now and the balance is superb, Pink Floyd’s One of These Days sounds excellent with deep lows and clear, non-harsh highs.
View attachment 38642
View attachment 38643
View attachment 38644

Click to expand...

That is simply lush, especially the side-on profile showing the grain. Looks like a set of 1950s cricket bats together


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			That is simply lush, especially the side-on profile showing the grain. Looks like a set of 1950s cricket bats together 

Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Been wanting to build these for ages. I had an idea of what I wanted them to look like and sound like but finding the time turned out to be the tricky part. 

Been building with Tineo (Applewood) veneers a lot recently and with Louro Preto it's fast becoming my favourite as it's beautiful just with an oil finish but also takes stains and dyes really well. 

Being Scottish, I dunno what a cricket bat looks like


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2021)

Finally some prolonged rain.
According to the auld yins our local burns, rivers and lochs have never been so low.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 28, 2021)

Stepped on the scales this morning.

Looks like later this week I'm going to be the same weight at 61 as I was at 21. 

Shame I can't still do 100m in sub 11 seconds. Golf handicap is lower though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2021)

…that we are nice and cosy, with a grand view to the hills of south Skye, in our superb little modern studio accommodation in Broadford (it has featured in Grand Designs mag and is really neat), as bands of torrential rain sweep over us every 10mins.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…that we are nice and cosy, with a grand view to the hills of south Skye, in our superb little modern studio accommodation in Broadford (it has featured in Grand Designs mag and is really neat), as bands of torrential rain sweep over us every 10mins.
		
Click to expand...

Update…I do believe that we are about to see the sun come up over the hills into a blue sky…


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 29, 2021)

Bracing myself for a grocery trip to Sainsbury's and battle through the petrol queue only to find they had run out of fuel. Woo Hoo. Straight in.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2021)

Last day working for HM Coastguard today... (albeit from home)

Just had a delivery.. bottle of good malt, a ship's decanter and matching glasses as a leaving present from the Team... wholly unexpected and really nice. 

Sad to be going, but looking forward to a long, if not permanent break from working. (What did Redgrave say about "if you see me getting back in a boat?"


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 30, 2021)

25 week checks all good! 

Cant wait to meet my boy in January!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2021)

I’ve gone all Ron Swanson again (looked him up, now understand @Orikoru better 😂).

Wanted to use up that Tineo Applewood veneer I had left so decided that the speakers I build needed a set of stands so been working on them this week, nearly done. 
Some scrap Walnut veneer for the base and speaker plinth and the Tineo for the columns. 
Just the speaker plinth tops to fit and they’re good to go.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2021)

Genesis at Newcastle arena. 
Yeah Phil Collins voice is shot but the band were tight as and I was an absolute mess for most of it. 
When Phil started singing Dancing With The Moonlit Knight at the end that was it, I had to apologise to the poor lass sat next to me 😮


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Genesis at Newcastle arena.
Yeah Phil Collins voice is shot but the band were tight as and I was an absolute mess for most of it.
When Phil started singing Dancing With The Moonlit Knight at the end that was it, I had to apologise to the poor lass sat next to me 😮
		
Click to expand...

Seen them three times - London, NEC and Roundhay, but always wished I'd seen them with Gabriel. Different class of singer imo.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Seen them three times - London, NEC and Roundhay, but always wished I'd seen them with Gabriel. Different class of singer imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wish I'd seen them back in the day, Phil has (had) a better musical voice for me but Gabriel was definitely the more dramatic front man.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I wish I'd seen them back in the day, Phil has (had) a better musical voice for me but Gabriel was definitely the more dramatic front man.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky enough (ie read that as old enough) to have seen both the Foxtrot and the Selling England tours. Gabriel was a brilliant frontman. Sort of lost interest in them after he left.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Lucky enough (ie read that as old enough) to have seen both the Foxtrot and the Selling England tours. Gabriel was a brilliant frontman. Sort of lost interest in them after he left.
		
Click to expand...

I drifted away after _Duke _but recently picked up their eponymous _Genesis_ LP and it’s got tracks I really like.  These days I’m more inclined to go see Steve Hackett rather than Genesis tbh.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I wish I'd seen them back in the day, Phil has (had) a better musical voice for me but Gabriel was definitely the more dramatic front man.
		
Click to expand...

I saw them in 1977 at DeMontfort Hall Leicester. Only time I've seen them live. Gabriel had left.
The 1973 Genesis Live album was mostly recorded at DeMontfort Hall.
They recorded several performances, including Leicester, during their 1977 tour, but used the Paris recordings for the live album "Seconds Out."


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 1, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I saw them in 1977 at DeMontfort Hall Leicester. Only time I've seen them live. Gabriel had left.
The 1973 Genesis Live album was mostly recorded at DeMontfort Hall.
They recorded several performances, including Leicester, during their 1977 tour, but used the Paris recordings for the live album "Seconds Out."
		
Click to expand...

Mine too were both at De Montfort Hall  - in 1973. Foxtrot was early in the year and Selling England at the back end.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 1, 2021)

If we are showing our age - I saw Peter Gabriel in 1981 at the Glasgow Apollo - he was class
Also saw around that time YES when it was the Buggles duo with Trevor Horn trying to reach the high notes of 'wondrous stories;
There was a crowd of long-haired bandana'd 30+ yr olds absolutely raging at him from the Balcony [in kind translation from the original Glaswegian - you're not Jon Anderson - go home]


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Lucky enough (ie read that as old enough) to have seen both the Foxtrot and the Selling England tours. Gabriel was a brilliant frontman. Sort of lost interest in them after he left.
		
Click to expand...

There's a band called Musical Box, a Canadian Genesis tribute band, they're touring Lamb Lies Down next year. I saw them maybe 10 years ago, absolutely incredible show, it looks and sounds exactly like the original band back in the day. Well worth checking out 👌


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I saw them in 1977 at DeMontfort Hall Leicester. Only time I've seen them live. Gabriel had left.
The 1973 Genesis Live album was mostly recorded at DeMontfort Hall.
They recorded several performances, including Leicester, during their 1977 tour, but used the Paris recordings for the live album "Seconds Out."
		
Click to expand...

I've got tickets to see Steve Hackett doing Seconds Out in a couple of weeks time, can't wait.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Oct 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've got tickets to see Steve Hackett doing Seconds Out in a couple of weeks time, can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

I've got tickets to see* [spunge] *at the New Cross Inn next week and there doing their full album "Room for Abuse"


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2021)

For the first time in over 20 years I've just received a pay rise!!!
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## chellie (Oct 2, 2021)

Five of us from work have completed a sponsored firewalk for our local Hospice tonight. I wanted to do it again immediately  If anyone gets the chance just do it! Oh and also NO sponsorship money was taken out for us to do it. That cost was funded by ourselves.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2021)

Next week is first week since packing in work..

Monday: golf at Newport 
Wednesday: golf at Cleeve 
Friday: golf at Blackmoor 
Saturday,  off to West Wales for a week.
Work: zero


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Next week is first week since packing in work..

Monday: golf at Newport
Wednesday: golf at Cleeve
Friday: golf at Blackmoor
Saturday,  off to West Wales for a week.
Work: zero
		
Click to expand...

Get used to it!  It's a cracking way of life ..😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2021)

chellie said:



			Five of us from work have completed a sponsored firewalk for our local Hospice tonight. I wanted to do it again immediately  If anyone gets the chance just do it! Oh and also NO sponsorship money was taken out for us to do it. That cost was funded by ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

As in walking on hot coals type of thing??!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			As in walking on hot coals type of thing??!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's like a pub crawl Amanda, but visiting Curry houses rather than pubs......


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I think it's like a pub crawl Amanda, but visiting Curry houses rather than pubs......
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - that's so funny! I couldn't imagine it was the hot coals but couldn't figure out what else it could be


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			As in walking on hot coals type of thing??!!
		
Click to expand...

You are correct Amanda


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I think it's like a pub crawl Amanda, but visiting Curry houses rather than pubs......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2021)

chellie said:



			You are correct Amanda

Click to expand...

Wowza. Well done you. Did it hurt at all? Any blisters?


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wowza. Well done you. Did it hurt at all? Any blisters?
		
Click to expand...

No and no. I will see if I can get a photo posted on.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wowza. Well done you. Did it hurt at all? Any blisters?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. They were on Korma's rather than Vindaloo's


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. They were on Korma's rather than Vindaloo's
		
Click to expand...

You're naughty!


----------



## IainP (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You're naughty! 

Click to expand...

Agree, all those apostrophes 😉😉😯


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 3, 2021)

Just done a charity 10k run, I can't feel my legs 🙈🤣 but...I smashed the time I was expecting to run, also beat my previous pb 1k, 3k and 5k times while doing it 💪


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2021)

Hold an umbrella as it looks good in the photo's he said. Was trying to stop it flying off in the wind. The rain stopped us getting a group photo with our certificates afterwards which was a shame. Total raised was over 6k up to last night by all who did it and there is more to come in. We were a team of five.


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			As in walking on hot coals type of thing??!!
		
Click to expand...

Great song.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 3, 2021)

My wife did the fire walk several years ago in aid of the local hospice and she said that it was brilliant and gave everyone a real buzz.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 3, 2021)

chellie said:



View attachment 38775


Hold an umbrella as it looks good in the photo's he said. Was trying to stop it flying off in the wind. The rain stopped us getting a group photo with our certificates afterwards which was a shame. Total raised was over 6k up to last night by all who did it and there is more to come in. We were a team of five.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Mary Poppins.👍
Seriously though how do you walk on hot coals without getting hurt?


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Well done Mary Poppins.👍
Seriously though how do you walk on hot coals without getting hurt?
		
Click to expand...

As the organiser explained it: It's hot wood rather than hot coals and confidence. Tell your brain you can do it and you can. Deep breath in, then out. Take two steps, six confidently across the coals, then two off wiping your feet to take any bits of embers off. He said those who dither or rush are more likely to get blisters.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2021)

Was going to put this in random irritations .. but decided it's gladdened the heart 

The drains blocked today.. I have 3 kids so let's face it im used to cleaning up mess 

So I opened up. Jesus. Not sure if we shared with anyone but next door but lot of paper and other 

However whilst I cleaned it up the wife was at work and my mum not due for another 30 mins 

Next door kindly watched the kids whilst I did our drains 

It's nice to have decent neighbors


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 4, 2021)

The Insulate Britain planks being dragged off Wandsworth bridge by the public.

Whatever public support they had must be eroded by now.

A paramedic crew were asking for them to move so they could get through but they refused.

Won't be long before one of them gets a slap


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 4, 2021)

Review with our financial advisor today, had to miss golf but she cheered me up by telling me that her colleague would be happy to host me at his golf club for a round and that there might be a little bit of cash left in the pot when I get to be 100, wonderful!


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2021)

34 points on a sunny morning. 
Put that blessed blind up.
Walked the dog.

Didn't go to work.  No more going to work!


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			34 points on a sunny morning.
Put that blessed blind up.
Walked the dog.

Didn't go to work.  No more going to work!

Click to expand...

Two months in from retirement I am slowly getting used to it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			34 points on a sunny morning.
Put that blessed blind up.
Walked the dog.

Didn't go to work.  No more going to work!

Click to expand...

My this morning tasks are tidying upstairs; fitting ceiling light, and booking a tee time for a whack this afternoon.  As my Mrs is still working (from home so any sitting around is visible and not appreciated) I have to daily chalk up some brownie points…👍.

Have to say that, 6 months in, I am now quite into the swing of retirement.  For me the most significant change is that no longer do I, every day and every evening, have a load of works stuff and problems in my head that I know I must do/fix/de-risk/resource tomorrow.  And holidays/vacations…. The joys…the peace of mind….😎


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My this morning tasks are tidying upstairs; fitting ceiling light, and booking a tee time for a whack this afternoon.  As my Mrs is still working (from home so any sitting around is visible and not appreciated) I have to daily chalk up some brownie points…👍.

Have to say that, 6 months in, I am now quite into the swing of retirement.  For me the most significant change is that no longer do I, every day and every evening, have a load of works stuff and problems in my head that I know I must do/fix/de-risk/resource tomorrow.  And holidays/vacations…. The joys…the peace of mind….😎
		
Click to expand...

As good a reason I've seen for workers to return to the office😂😂.
Brush up on DIY, or be so hopeless at it that you aren't asked.
I'm the latter. You mention ceiling light. I once tried to change a ceiling Rose.
When I rewired I hit the switch...and the light came on in the next bedroom!!
Time to ring electrician 😀
Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## DRW (Oct 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			Five of us from work have completed a sponsored firewalk for our local Hospice tonight. I wanted to do it again immediately  If anyone gets the chance just do it! Oh and also NO sponsorship money was taken out for us to do it. That cost was funded by ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a linky for donations(or have I missed it?), would be happy to pop some in for fundraising if you could post or PM me it ?


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			Do you have a linky for donations(or have I missed it?), would be happy to pop some in for fundraising if you could post or PM me it ?
		
Click to expand...


Ahhh, thank you Darren Team link is here.  https://www.justgiving.com/fundrais...XGz76p1WphUsS5e_EbsDwde5GLj3VLcDG5AzSCFYcGpYg

There is more to come in cash rather than direct to Just Giving but I've raised £150 so far.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			As good a reason I've seen for workers to return to the office😂😂.
Brush up on DIY, or be so hopeless at it that you aren't asked.
I'm the latter. You mention ceiling light. I once tried to change a ceiling Rose.
When I rewired I hit the switch...and the light came on in the next bedroom!!
Time to ring electrician 😀
Enjoy your retirement.
		
Click to expand...

I normally avoid electrics and frankly looking at what was there I was baffled, however I simply followed how the existing one was connected up.  But when it came to it I switched the circuit breaker switch for ceiling lights back on with a great deal of nervousness and holding of breath.

And what else does retirement bring me?  The opportunity to play for the first time in the H4H Day and the pre-H4H day…and I’ve never had sufficient holiday to do that (aka - my wife wasn’t having it).  On that I hope not too many wish I was still working 🤪😎


----------



## Pants (Oct 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The opportunity to play for the first time in the H4H Day and the pre-H4H day…and I’ve never had sufficient holiday to do that (aka - my wife wasn’t having it).  On that I hope not too many wish I was still working 🤪😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you will be fine Hugh.  I've only met a few but although some may be keyboard warriors, they're really pussy cats and actually quite nice people.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

Just a more chilled day after yesterday's morning lol which in end I had to help next door break into their house as they locked themsleves out lol 

Much more down to earth people than those who left 

Managed to batch cook 8 portions of madras and 8 portions of chilli whilst getting eldest to school on time and keeping the twins from jumping off the sofa ... One can get down ok the other Jesus she just jumps head first


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

Pants said:



			I'm sure you will be fine Hugh.  I've only met a few but although some may be keyboard warriors, they're really pussy cats and actually quite nice people.
		
Click to expand...

We are all in some part and sometimes the Wizard of Oz 🧙‍♂️


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			Ahhh, thank you Darren Team link is here.  https://www.justgiving.com/fundrais...XGz76p1WphUsS5e_EbsDwde5GLj3VLcDG5AzSCFYcGpYg

There is more to come in cash rather than direct to Just Giving but I've raised £150 so far.
		
Click to expand...

Wow Darren, thank you so much xxx


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2021)

Paid off the Mortgage today!🥳🥳

Been overpaying for a few years now and today I sold some Crypto and paid off the remainder. Happy days. Apparently the bank doesn’t hold the deeds, they are held by the land registry so give it a week then write to them! 😊


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Paid off the Mortgage today!🥳🥳

Been overpaying for a few years now and today I sold some Crypto and paid off the remainder. Happy days. Apparently the bank doesn’t hold the deeds, they are held by the land registry so give it a week then write to them! 😊
		
Click to expand...

congrats 


dont expect an answer from the land registry anytime soon!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			congrats 


dont expect an answer from the land registry anytime soon!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A straight discharge is pretty much automatic so goes throught the land registry pretty quickly.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A straight discharge is pretty much automatic so goes throught the land registry pretty quickly.
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to know thanks.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2021)

Had the booster jab today

Playing tomorrow just hope there are no side effects

Got to say that the immunisation scheme has been brilliant as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2021)

The Mrs had her booster at the weekend and virtually lost the use of her arm for 2 days...could barely move it..
Its OK now so only a day or two.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 5, 2021)

My birthday today had the best present ever daughter gave birth to a 8ib boy tonight.

Grandchild number 8 😂

Just going to wet the baby’s head 🥃


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 5, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks👍


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

Youtube.
Thanks to a guy on Youtube, I now have an ''off'' button on my 'computer'* desktop 

*(Edited for the folk who think I drilled a hole in my desk)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Youtube.
Thanks to a guy on Youtube, I now have an ''off'' button on my desktop 

Click to expand...

It's great for lots of things like that. The place is full of lots of little 'how to' videos 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

Couple of days ago my lad meeting and chatting with Jax Jones at a venue they were both working at.  Gave my lad great heart, hope and aspirational encouragement given the grim last 18months that sector has endured.  NB.  JJ is a DJ, producer and remixer (much the same as my lad)…and is ‘worth’ multiple £millions.  He’s 5 yrs older than my lad…so there is time m’boy…keep in there. 

Also he’s going to be working with KSI in next week or so - if you know the scene you will know that meeting and working with Jax Jones and KSI is pretty cool. 👍


----------



## AliMc (Oct 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Paid off the Mortgage today!🥳🥳

Been overpaying for a few years now and today I sold some Crypto and paid off the remainder. Happy days. Apparently the bank doesn’t hold the deeds, they are held by the land registry so give it a week then write to them! 😊
		
Click to expand...

We paid ours off a few years ago, we were with Nationwide, they hold the deeds for a notional amount of £1, every year we get a statement showing a balance of £1, we are in Scotland, maybe it's different where you are


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2021)

AliMc said:



			We paid ours off a few years ago, we were with Nationwide, they hold the deeds for a notional amount of £1, every year we get a statement showing a balance of £1, we are in Scotland, maybe it's different where you are
		
Click to expand...

In England, title deeds are a bit of a misnomer. Since the advent of Land Registration, the electronic records stored at the Land Registry are the deeds and any paper deeds are merely a print out of this. You can get a copy of anyone's legal title online for £3.00.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2021)

AliMc said:



			We paid ours off a few years ago, we were with Nationwide, they hold the deeds for a notional amount of £1, every year we get a statement showing a balance of £1, we are in Scotland, maybe it's different where you are
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why Nationwide are doing that or the symbolic nature of the £1 balance. 
Once your mortgage has been paid off, the security that Nationwide held is discharged and Nationwide have no further involvement in the property or the deed. 

Your deeds are held by the Registers of Scotland either in the Book of Sasines or on the Land Registry System (depending on when it was last registered (e.g. disponed, re-mortgaged or voluntary registered)). Albeit that the Book of Sasines is only notionally a "book" now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In England, title deeds are a bit of a misnomer. Since the advent of Land Registration, the electronic records stored at the Land Registry are the deeds and any paper deeds are merely a print out of this. You can get a copy of anyone's legal title online for £3.00.
		
Click to expand...

In Scotland it works differently as we still have "paper" deeds held in the Book of Sasines (nominally the world's oldest land register dating to 1617) whilst there is also the "digital" Land Register of Scotland which will hold properties created, disponed or transferred from roughly 1990 onwards.

ScotLIS is the public access system (Land In Scotland) and you can purchase title copies from there for a few quid each if it is on the LRS.

If the title is in the Sasine register then it costs a lot more and has to be requested and delivered manually. Although this is improving as they achieve more title coverage in the LRS.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			In Scotland it works differently as we still have "paper" deeds held in the Book of Sasines (nominally the world's oldest land register dating to 1617) whilst there is also the "digital" Land Register of Scotland which will hold properties created, disponed or transferred from roughly 1990 onwards.

ScotLIS is the public access system (Land In Scotland) and you can purchase title copies from there for a few quid each if it is on the LRS.

If the title is in the Sasine register then it costs a lot more and has to be requested and delivered manually. Although this is improving as they achieve more title coverage in the LRS.
		
Click to expand...

It seems that our lender held the physical deeds to our property, as the lender returned them to us when we paid off the mortgage. But Scotland may well be different.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It seems that our lender held the physical deeds to our property, as the lender returned them to us when we paid off the mortgage. But Scotland may well be different.
		
Click to expand...

In Scotland both the purchaser and the holder of security will get a "copy" of the deed with the actual title being held in the register. Information is split in to sections A-D with section C being security and detailing any part or whole securities held against the title. Section D (Deeds and Burdens) will describe any conditions set out against the title (which may include security burdens). But the Registers of Scotland "hold" the title along with any deeds at all times.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure why Nationwide are doing that or the symbolic nature of the £1 balance.
Once your mortgage has been paid off, the security that Nationwide held is discharged and Nationwide have no further involvement in the property or the deed.

Your deeds are held by the Registers of Scotland either in the Book of Sasines or on the Land Registry System (depending on when it was last registered (e.g. disponed, re-mortgaged or voluntary registered)). Albeit that the Book of Sasines is only notionally a "book" now.
		
Click to expand...

This is a bit of a relic going back to the old day of unregistered deeds, and, to a lesser extent, charge certificates. Basically, when the physical deeds were needed to prove ownership, people used to store them in the bank etc. Lenders would offer to store the deeds for you but needed a mortgage file open to be able to do that and maintain records and so kept a nominal £1 balance to allow them to store the deeds. A total waste of time now for registered properties but still helpful for unregistered ones.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 6, 2021)

On top of my good news of our latest grandchild yesterday I got a notification from Jezz at GM saying I’ve won 3 prov1s and a putter cover , happy days


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			On top of my good news of our latest grandchild yesterday I got a notification from Jezz at GM saying I’ve won 3 prov1s and a putter cover , happy days
		
Click to expand...

That's like sugar overload. You are living the dream right now


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's like sugar overload. You are living the dream right now 

Click to expand...

Thanks yes it’s all good 👍


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 8, 2021)

Alexisonfire


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

I've just done something i did wonder if I'd be able to do again....



I've just driven onto a Tesco garage forecourt and filled up with diesel and there were 2 other cars there..no queues...
Felt really weird.....


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure why Nationwide are doing that or the symbolic nature of the £1 balance. 
Once your mortgage has been paid off, the security that Nationwide held is discharged and Nationwide have no further involvement in the property or the deed.
		
Click to expand...

The old mortgage system wouldn't allow a zero balance...that's why!


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2021)

Donna has been asked to join the Ladies Committee at St Pierre.

Oh my.  I see a vision of the future where I  am Lady Captain's husband and I'm stood outside the Halfway House handing out cake!   Where did it all do so wrong?


----------



## Dando (Oct 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've just done something i did wonder if I'd be able to do again....



I've just driven onto a Tesco garage forecourt and filled up with diesel and there were 2 other cars there..no queues...
Felt really weird.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to say you managed to put your socks on without putting your back out or pulling a muscle


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			I thought you were going to say you managed to put your socks on without putting your back out or pulling a muscle
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been able to do that for years Mate....can't train the cat to do it either...


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-58823324


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Put a silly football accumulator on this morning,just checked it & turns out it wasn’t that silly 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 9, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Put a silly football accumulator on this morning,just checked it & turns out it wasn’t that silly 😊
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - silly money??!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh - silly money??!!
		
Click to expand...

Not bad,but my son’s already spent it on a new Stone Island coat.
So basically I’m no better off 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 9, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not bad,but my son’s already spent it on a new Stone Island coat.
So basically I’m no better off 🤦‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

Well actually you are as you'd have bought the coat and been quids down


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2021)

Village pub, one talented musician with an acoustic guitar singing popular songs. almost felt normal


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 14, 2021)

Looking south from Pilsdon Pen at 11am this morning on the sunniest and warmest day of the week.


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 15, 2021)

A warm almond croissant from Caffe Nero.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Tonight’s dinner
Pork wellington on a bed of water imme
Frittes and a tomato reduction
Or I could of put it in the laughter thread 😁


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 15, 2021)

Lovely day in the NW and tidying up in the garden when I heard the distinctive screech of a buzzard high overhead lazily looking for lunch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Lovely day in the NW and tidying up in the garden when I heard the distinctive screech of a buzzard high overhead lazily looking for lunch.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a kestral And a crow going nose to nose on the south coast yesterday. Was a good couple of mins watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I saw a kestral And a crow going nose to nose on the south coast yesterday. Was a good couple of mins watch.
		
Click to expand...

The crows attack the red kites up here, not really sure why but it looks a good battle


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The crows attack the red kites up here, not really sure why but it looks a good battle 

Click to expand...

Two crows took a dead pigeon off a gutted kestrel on our third hole
Last week. Talking of birds. I am sat outside in Exeter and a guy has just gone by in an electric buggy with cockatiels in the front basket 😳


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 16, 2021)

My nephew's wedding - lovely to see him so very happy. Love having a hug from both nephews


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2021)

This evenings Evensong in Canterbury Cathedral.

Its not my tradition, but as we are staying in the Cathedral Lodge accommodation for a couple of nights we thought we’d might as well just pop in, after all its not every day your accommodation is cheek-by-jowl with such a building.

The music was fabulous…stunning choral anthems by the choir and awesome Saints-Saens organ music soaring into the majestic nave of the cathedral, and given the grim events of the last few days and of the last 18months and the anger and upset of so many in the country, it was good to in be such a beautiful spiritual place for reflection and prayer.


----------



## fundy (Oct 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This evenings Evensong in Canterbury Cathedral. 

Its not my tradition, but as we are staying in the Cathedral Lodge accommodation for a couple of nights we thought we’d might as well just pop in, after all its not every day your accommodation is cheek-by-jowl with such a building. 

The music was fabulous…stunning choral anthems by the choir and awesome Saints-Seans organ music soaring into the majestic nave of the cathedral, and given the grim events of the last few days and of the last 18months and the anger and upset of so many in the country, it was good to in be such a beautiful spiritual place for reflection and prayer.
		
Click to expand...


many wearing masks?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This evenings Evensong in Canterbury Cathedral.

Its not my tradition, but as we are staying in the Cathedral Lodge accommodation for a couple of nights we thought we’d might as well just pop in, after all its not every day your accommodation is cheek-by-jowl with such a building.

The music was fabulous…stunning choral anthems by the choir and awesome Saints-Saens organ music soaring into the majestic nave of the cathedral, and given the grim events of the last few days and of the last 18months and the anger and upset of so many in the country, it was good to in be such a beautiful spiritual place for reflection and prayer.
		
Click to expand...

Me and Missis T took the grandsproggs to Southwell minster a couple of christmases ago. One of Missis Ts pals was playing in the police brass band. The sound/ acoustics were stunning.The kids kept getting closer and closer.It was fantastic.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2021)

Harvest auction back in my local raising money for the school and church. Plenty of beers with good friends and bidding £20 for packs of locally made sausage rolls (sorry pork Wellington), donated cakes and village grown produce. A really welcome release and loads made for good causes


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2021)

The Lazarus like return to form of the Leicester Tigers


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Harvest auction back in my local raising money for the school and church. Plenty of beers with good friends and bidding £20 for packs of locally made sausage rolls (*sorry pork Wellington),* donated cakes and village grown produce. A really welcome release and loads made for good causes
		
Click to expand...

😂 that gladdens the heart.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			😂 that gladdens the heart.
		
Click to expand...

Saw your post earlier, made me laugh


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 17, 2021)

How Fantastic central London is……Had a night away at St Ermine’s Hotel in St James’s last night, wonderful architecture and decor…and this morning wandering around looking at the buildings around St James park and the Great Offices of State was great. The band of the Household Cavalry marching down The Mall this morning was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2021)

Caught the ferry from Kingswear to Dartmouth yesterday. What a beautiful crossing into Dartmouth it was. Anyway Dartmouth was rammed with young Navy officer trainees.It was there first day off after 6 weeks of training. They all looked Impeccably smart and very well behaved. There parents and spouses were also dressed very smart. It looked very “British” indeed. Dartmouth looked very nice and unspoilt and has managed to escape the route of tourist shops rammed with Far East rammel.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This evenings Evensong in Canterbury Cathedral.

Its not my tradition, but as we are staying in the Cathedral Lodge accommodation for a couple of nights we thought we’d might as well just pop in, after all its not every day your accommodation is cheek-by-jowl with such a building.

The music was fabulous…stunning choral anthems by the choir and awesome Saints-Saens organ music soaring into the majestic nave of the cathedral, and given the grim events of the last few days and of the last 18months and the anger and upset of so many in the country, it was good to in be such a beautiful spiritual place for reflection and prayer.
		
Click to expand...

Love Cathedral Evensong.  Take any opportunity I can to go when I am nearby at the right sort of time.


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Caught the ferry from Kingswear to Dartmouth yesterday. What a beautiful crossing into Dartmouth it was. Anyway Dartmouth was rammed with young Navy officer trainees.It was there first day off after 6 weeks of training. They all looked Impeccably smart and very well behaved. There parents and spouses were also dressed very smart. It looked very “British” indeed. Dartmouth looked very nice and unspoilt and has managed to escape the route of tourist shops rammed with Far East rammel.
		
Click to expand...

Have you caught the steam train to Paignton from Kingswear? Don't spend any time in Paignton, just get on the 1st one back (although the zoo is alright)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 18, 2021)

Southend to be granted City status in honour of it's late MP.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 18, 2021)

Guys,this is not a “farewell to banned members” thread


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 18, 2021)

The way that the infraction system works needs to be explained as some think that we ban people willy nilly.

A ban is triggered by people receiving multiple infractions, it’s all in the rules section in OOB 

In this case the individual had many previous infractions and several temporary bans and was on a final warning for posting inflammatory material. 

We are well aware of the tough year he has had personally, and trust me we have given him significant allowances over the last few months.

But enough is enough, the latest infraction took him well over 10 points which automatically triggers a ban, considering the final warning it was decided to make the ban permanent.

This decision is not up for discussion or debate.so please don’t.

Any comments on moderator decisions please message MarkT 

I’ll reopen the thread in the morning for things that gladden the heart


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2021)

Thread reopened, 
Please keep on track


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2021)

My free, wonky but original allotment shed - makes me smile every time I go up there despite the battle against the triffids which is ongoing!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My free, wonky but original allotment shed - makes me smile every time I go up there despite the battle against the triffids which is ongoing!

View attachment 39095
View attachment 39096

Click to expand...

It’s a bit dull 🤪


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s a bit dull 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Visible from Space


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My free, wonky but original allotment shed - makes me smile every time I go up there despite the battle against the triffids which is ongoing!

View attachment 39095
View attachment 39096

Click to expand...

Presumably you're not the only one with a shed. How do you know which one's yours?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Have you caught the steam train to Paignton from Kingswear? Don't spend any time in Paignton, just get on the 1st one back (although the zoo is alright)
		
Click to expand...

paignton and Brixham disappointed. But Dartmouth and Dawlish were lovely. Dropped a major goolie not spending more time at slapton and Salcombe


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2021)

jeez…🙁


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			paignton and Brixham disappointed. But Dartmouth and Dawlish were lovely. Dropped a major goolie not spending more time at slapton and Salcombe
		
Click to expand...

Don't find Salcombe to be that great tbh - very expensive and an absolute a**e to drive into & park. Hugely overhyped imo. Haven't got to Slapton but a few people have said that it's lovely.
Liked Brixham when we stayed there but that was about 10 years ago - like a few places, it might have suffered a bit


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 21, 2021)

First round of winter golf today!  Couldn't find ball amongst the leaves, ricochet up the arms when something's off centre, no roll on the fairways after yesterday deluge, ball doesn't go as far, bunker sand solid from the rain, greens slow!  Loved it!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 21, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			First round of winter golf today!  Couldn't find ball amongst the leaves, ricochet up the arms when something's off centre, no roll on the fairways after yesterday deluge, ball dopesn't go as far, buner sand solid from thje rain, greens slow!  Loved it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and mine. Daft thing was, because the greens were slower( wet etc) decided to really hit the putt- and in they went! for a change.


----------



## RichA (Oct 21, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Don't find Salcombe to be that great tbh - very expensive and an absolute a**e to drive into & park. Hugely overhyped imo. Haven't got to Slapton but a few people have said that it's lovely.
Liked Brixham when we stayed there but that was about 10 years ago - like a few places, it might have suffered a bit
		
Click to expand...

For me, Salcombe itself is a forgettable tourist trap, but the NT Overbeck's gardens above it is something to gladden the heart...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My free, wonky but original allotment shed - makes me smile every time I go up there despite the battle against the triffids which is ongoing!

View attachment 39095
View attachment 39096

Click to expand...

Receiving palletive care


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

Daughter has normally been very scared of dogs - today school announced they are having a school dog and he was in today , after being nervous the daughter approached him and one lick on her face and she is in fits of giggles and loving the big soppy Labrador


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Daughter has normally been very scared of dogs - today school announced they are having a school dog and he was in today , after being nervous the daughter approached him and one lick on her face and she is in fits of giggles and loving the big soppy Labrador
		
Click to expand...

So many schools and teachers are brilliant - imaginative, creative and fantastic at helping children with all sorts of things. My daughter has been doing maths since the moment she walked in the door tonight, as her teacher has offered a _Costco Muffin_ to the top ten on the class leaderboard for an online maths website. How to make them revise without telling them to revise!


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Daughter has normally been very scared of dogs - today school announced they are having a school dog and he was in today , after being nervous the daughter approached him and one lick on her face and she is in fits of giggles and loving the big soppy Labrador
		
Click to expand...


only a couple of steps from a puppy becoming part of the family Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			So many schools and teachers are brilliant - imaginative, creative and fantastic at helping children with all sorts of things. My daughter has been doing maths since the moment she walked in the door tonight, as her teacher has offered a _Costco Muffin_ to the top ten on the class leaderboard for an online maths website. How to make them revise without telling them to revise!
		
Click to expand...

It’s brilliant - they have a letter competition and the winner gets a bottle of bubbles , it seems that by the end of the day every child has a bottle 😁



fundy said:



			only a couple of steps from a puppy becoming part of the family Phil 

Click to expand...

Definitely- the argument will be which one , I would love a Westie , the wife a beagle 😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s brilliant - they have a letter competition and the winner gets a bottle of bubbles , it seems that by the end of the day every child has a bottle 😁



Definitely- the argument will be which one , I would love a Westie , the wife a beagle 😂
		
Click to expand...


Can I vote for a staffie please


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Can I vote for a staffie please 

Click to expand...

A Cockapoo is the way forward


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			A Cockapoo is the way forward
		
Click to expand...

Not your golf?

"A crock a poo" 🤔🤔


----------



## chellie (Oct 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Can I vote for a staffie please 

Click to expand...

The nanny dog


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Not your golf?

"A crock a poo" 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Bugger off


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			Bugger off
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2021)

Once a girl falls for a Labrador then nothing else will do


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 21, 2021)

I've posted my next door neighbours' beauties before, but surely worth another look


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2021)

Kelly Somers 😍


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I’ve gone all Ron Swanson again (looked him up, now understand @Orikoru better 😂).

Wanted to use up that Tineo Applewood veneer I had left so decided that the speakers I build needed a set of stands so been working on them this week, nearly done. 
Some scrap Walnut veneer for the base and speaker plinth and the Tineo for the columns. 
Just the speaker plinth tops to fit and they’re good to go. 
View attachment 38738
View attachment 38739

Click to expand...

Just seen these pics! They look really good, love the grain, reminds me of Zebrawood!
Good work 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Slow cooked beef short ribs


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 22, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Just seen these pics! They look really good, love the grain, reminds me of Zebrawood!
Good work 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just so happens I got some Zebrano veneer delivered yesterday for my next project, its an interesting looking wood that is for sure.

Will definitely use Tineo Indian Applewood again for definite, the speakers I used it on are looking great now that its darkening slightly more. Absolutely love them.


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Slow cooked beef short ribs
		
Click to expand...

Gordon Ramsey has a good recipe for short ribs


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Worked out the dryer part required and how it’s broken, ordered the part and hopefully do the fix 👍


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Thanks. Just so happens I got some Zebrano veneer delivered yesterday for my next project, its an interesting looking wood that is for sure.

Will definitely use Tineo Indian Applewood again for definite, the speakers I used it on are looking great now that its darkening slightly more. Absolutely love them.
		
Click to expand...

This is an end grain chopping board made with Zebrano, that my Son made.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 23, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			This is an end grain chopping board made with Zebrano, that my Son made.
		
Click to expand...

Love that. Chopping boards are on my list of things to do with scraps b the project demand just keeps rolling on.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Once a girl falls for a Labrador then nothing else will do 

View attachment 39131

Click to expand...

The look in those eyes of the dog on the left!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2021)

Waking up… ”sure beats the alternative.”


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			The look in those eyes of the dog on the left!!!
		
Click to expand...

Daisy. She is just full of love and happiness...such a pleasure every day. Barley has a chequered past and always a bit more intense - as can be seen in that photo


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Daisy. She is just full of love and happiness...such a pleasure every day. Barley has a chequered past and always a bit more intense - as can be seen in that photo 

Click to expand...

Yes, my beautiful Bonnie, now gone, would look at us sometimes with such love and trust.
Will never, ever forget.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2021)

Man Utd


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2021)

My 4 great grand children are all back staying in Scotland  , yippee !! but God help us


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2021)

Counted the first two poppy tins with the grand daughter, ironically from last year which were not collected due to covid. Oh it’s a long process. But one was from the rugby club. A lovely totall topped up with €6. 20 cents, 1 Turkish Lira and 3 old pound coins.
Did make me smile.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My 4 great grand children are all back staying in Scotland  , yippee !! but God help us 

Click to expand...

Are they really all 'great' or are you just really old


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Are they really all 'great' or are you just really old 

Click to expand...

He used to be really old, now he’s mega old.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			He used to be really old, now he’s mega old.
		
Click to expand...

What the hell does that make ChrisD then...


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What the hell does that make ChrisD then...

Click to expand...

Prehistoric?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

5 Guys Peanut Butter and Bacon Milkshake 🤗


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2021)

Today ............................................. absolutely nothing!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Are they really all 'great' or are you just really old 

Click to expand...

A few years ago when my nephew introduce me for the 1st time to his 8 year old son saying "this is your great Uncle Billy "  his son looked at me and replied "  how's he great ".


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

It's getting closer...


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 28, 2021)

RichA said:



			For me, Salcombe itself is a forgettable tourist trap, but the NT Overbeck's gardens above it is something to gladden the heart...
View attachment 39127

Click to expand...

Will put that on the list to visit next time we are down there


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Our club carpark is being resurfaced this week , yippee


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2021)

@Beezerk and his missus having matching trainers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-59070753

Enjoy your retirement young man.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-59070753

Enjoy your retirement young man.

Click to expand...

He looks younger than Chrisd


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 28, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			He looks younger than Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

Everyone looks younger than Chrisd.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2021)

Beat me to it...


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 29, 2021)

Walked over to Greenwich for lunch - and to see Boaty McBoatface. Ok, ok  I know that's not the ship's real name - but of course we all know it'll never be known as anything else...

Havent seen Greenwich so busy  since before Covid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 29, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Walked over to Greenwich for lunch - and to see Boaty McBoatface. Ok, ok  I know that's not the ship's real name - but of course we all know it'll never be known as anything else...

Havent seen Greenwich so busy  since before Covid.
		
Click to expand...

I've never got over the fact they didn't officially name her/him Boaty McBoatface and having a submarine so named just doesn't make amends!


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I've never got over the fact they didn't officially name her/him Boaty McBoatface and having a submarine so named just doesn't make amends!
		
Click to expand...

Am thinking of going  back with banner saying " We want Boaty, We want Boaty ..."


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 29, 2021)

Long weekend here and at the club we have a comp Sat, Sun & Monday
Having gone beyond the call of domestic duties this week I have a full pass 
It may actually be my last opporunity of the year [for various reasons]
I just need to hope for decent weather - been clear all week but rain is coming


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Seeing the rememberance display in Warsop, Notts. Very good indeed.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2021)

Our wonderful Queen.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2021)

Manyoo winning...keeps Ole in the job (hopefully)!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Our wonderful Queen.
		
Click to expand...

I am worried about her health lately and hope it's nothing serious. I know she's 95 but can't imagine this country without her at the helm...


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I am worried about her health lately and hope it's nothing serious. I know she's 95 but can't imagine this country without her at the helm...
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the thought is absolutely depressing.

My fear is that we're going to lose her the same year we lose David Attenborough!


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2021)

Arsenal win, England stuff the Aussies at cricket and then Spurs go all Spursy  Cracking days sport


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			I agree, the thought is absolutely depressing.

My fear is that we're going to lose her the same year we lose David Attenborough!
		
Click to expand...

That would indeed be annus horribilis.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			I agree, the thought is absolutely depressing.

My fear is that we're going to lose her the same year we lose David Attenborough!
		
Click to expand...

Jeso, I hope they don't read this forum .
I was having  such a good day too


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2021)

Took the dog for a walk on the golf course earlier and he didn’t find any golf balls.
So I had to throw an apple for him to chase instead. He carried the apple all the way back to the caravan


----------



## GB72 (Oct 30, 2021)

Northampton v Tigers, England v Australia


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

fundy said:



*Arsenal win*, England stuff the Aussies at cricket and then Spurs go all Spursy  Cracking days sport 

Click to expand...

I'm very, very, very happy for you, honest I am.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 31, 2021)

Counting the first two full poppy tins for the poppy appeal. Really chuffed how generous some folk are.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			Took the dog for a walk on the golf course earlier and he didn’t find any golf balls.
So I had to throw an apple for him to chase instead. He carried the apple all the way back to the caravan
		
Click to expand...

Should bring him up to my course!
He'd find bloody hundreds!!
OF MINE!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2021)

Cousin's are going to come over in December to ours for first time since covid. They been slowly braving going me mum's and meeting the girls .. but we gonna have a full out curry night

Sent them all the recipes that I think they will enjoy

Told them pick a main and few sides and I'll make them up proper feast out 

Can't wait 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			Our wonderful Queen.
		
Click to expand...

just to endorse.

We had our 100th Royal British Legion Ball last Month. 205 folk there. Anyway as is tradition, there are 3 toasts. The first to the Queen.. unbeknown to my Bro in law who is chairman of the branch. I had written a letter to the Queen asking that could she address the  ball via letter. She did. So when it came to toasting the Queen. That honour was down to a current serving member of the forces who works in bomb disposal ( and does he have some stories to tell). He was in the last Queens birthday hours list. Anyway when it came to toast the Queen he says “ mr Chairmam our patron would like to address the Ball” and with that I handed Bro in law the Queens response. His face was a picture. He walked to the stage and read the Queens letter. I swear to god the silence was deafening, there were a few tears shed, Mainly from ex service men. The round of applause was deafening. It was an astonishing moment. I thought it would be a good idea. But the response was one thing I will never forget.
Suffice to say Bro in law was speechless and said letter will now be pride of place where ever it is displayed


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2021)

Well the twins love the new car seats for the Corsa (their first seats for the Corsa.. only month until they can use them) their massive ones never fit but juggernaut fits them 




Shame the stroller (second hand one I picked up this weekend doesn't fit) but hey still useful for the other car

We can't take the twins out just in this together if we need a stroller but if I'm going my mum's with the girls or just the twins and my wife we can now take the electric car and leave the dirty diesel behind 

Every little helps


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2021)

Discovering that Toblerone have brought out an orange flavour version when I was in the Tescos earlier today.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Discovering that Toblerone have brought out an orange flavour version when I was in the Tescos earlier today.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Ya Dancer(calorie heaven)...................feel a Tesco visit coming on ( excuse will be Library visit)


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2021)

Cleo Smith being found
A 4 year old girl missing in Australia for 2 weeks


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2021)

18 pairs of vultures setting up home a few km away. Watching them riding the thermals was amazing. Man, they’re big!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			18 pairs of vultures setting up home a few km away. Watching them riding the thermals was amazing. *Man, they’re big!*

Click to expand...

You be careful, we wouldn't want to lose you.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 3, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Discovering that Toblerone have brought out an orange flavour version when I was in the Tescos earlier today.
		
Click to expand...

You won't want these then

https://groceries.asda.com/product/boxes-of-chocolates/after-eight-eight-orange/1000157579200

Or these

https://germanfoods.eu/After-eightStrawberry-Mint-flavor-Limited-edition-200g?curr=GBP


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Heinz curried baked beans for lunch. I just hope that the aftermath is not too severe🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 3, 2021)

bobmac said:



			You won't want these then

https://groceries.asda.com/product/boxes-of-chocolates/after-eight-eight-orange/1000157579200

Or these

https://germanfoods.eu/After-eightStrawberry-Mint-flavor-Limited-edition-200g?curr=GBP

Click to expand...

Got a box of the after eight orange and they are very disappointing. Barely minty or orangey.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You be careful, we wouldn't want to lose you. 

Click to expand...

Shouldn't this be subject to a poll ?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2021)

A group of lads in the village are doing a bunch of insane challenges over the next year in memory of a friend and his father who committed suicide last year.
They did the first one last week and have made it on to the local news.
https://www.itv.com/news/tyne-tees/...vVD5w-Qx8tTDQZu7Bvpn4KZhDHiUdHwjjsvcG7bf1VN6U

Hope they can get some national coverage at some point, they really are a great bunch of lads and the whole village is behind them 💪


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			18 pairs of vultures setting up home a few km away. Watching them riding the thermals was amazing. Man, they’re big!
		
Click to expand...

Are they constantly circling above you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2021)

Sat in garage waiting room for my cars MOT

Lady there panicking about her car -garage given her all work for free and parts because she works in the NHS 👏👏


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sat in garage waiting room for my cars MOT

Lady there panicking about her car -garage given her all work for free and parts because she works in the NHS 👏👏
		
Click to expand...


Assume you told them your name was Dr Phil when they asked


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Assume you told them your name was Dr Phil when they asked 

Click to expand...

My mate was a Gynaecologist but packed it in last year and  started his own painting and decorating business, he could do the hall stairs and landing through the letterbox.

😆


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2021)

Making some bits for crimbo;
Raspberry and Prosecco jam is done
Pickled onions and chilli jam will be done tomorrow
Spiced plum chutney and mince meat for mince pies is next weekends job

Not sure about making a crimbo cake and pudding again this year


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2021)

Woolie hats


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Woolie hats 

Click to expand...

Bad hair day?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bad hair day?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2021)

Liam Livingstone ............................... he's going big!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Liam Livingstone ............................... he's going big!
		
Click to expand...

He needed that knock. Nice for us to beat you though. Still yours to lose I reckon


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2021)

Tonight’s weigh-in. I’ve lost 8.5kgs (18lbs) in 3 months, and feel the best I’ve felt in ages.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Tonight’s weigh-in. I’ve lost 8.5kgs (18lbs) in 3 months, and feel the best I’ve felt in ages.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Bri!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Tonight’s weigh-in. I’ve lost 8.5kgs (18lbs) in 3 months, and feel the best I’ve felt in ages.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not completely lost, I have acquired a few extra kilos from somewhere recently  COD if you want them back


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

Have just seen that the referee for our game this Sunday has the surname 'Johnson-Small'. Poor bloke.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2021)

The montage the local RAF Cadets have created in front of “Tommy”, on the seafront, to commemorate the RBL 100th anniversary.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 9, 2021)

Forza 5 and Football Manager both on Xbox gamepass today😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Have just seen that the referee for our game this Sunday has the surname 'Johnson-Small'. Poor bloke. 

Click to expand...

Would've been better the other way round 🤣🤣🤣

The funniest one I've ever seen was on the news when we were up in Scotland and it was a army major being interviewed. His rank and name was Major Dick Head.

100% true story🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Would've been better the other way round 🤣🤣🤣

The funniest one I've ever seen was on the news when we were up in Scotland and it was a army major being interviewed. His rank and name was Major Dick Head.

100% true story🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Still think the BBC getting reports on the recent petrol shortage from Phil McCann takes some beating.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Still think the BBC getting reports on the recent petrol shortage from Phil McCann takes some beating. 

Click to expand...

During the 1st gulf war there was a radio reporter called Sandy Waugh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Would've been better the other way round 🤣🤣🤣

The funniest one I've ever seen was on the news when we were up in Scotland and it was a army major being interviewed. His rank and name was Major Dick Head.

100% true story🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

@Stuart_C


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

Feeling down and pretty darned depressed for a while now with everything thats been going on in life and wider, I heard this on the radio and my spirits were lifted and heart gladdened…the 1980s weren’t always brilliant, but sometimes these days I yearn for these simpler and mostly happier days when, having been with my Mrs to be for a couple of years, I was optimistic and excited about the future…


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2021)

This, just this.
Armistice Day: UK gathers for remembrance of deaths in military conflicts https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-59246093


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 11, 2021)

Just had the invite to the boy's first nativity play at school. 
Never thought we'd be lucky enough to have kids and now I get to see him be a star. Can't wait.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2021)

Phoned up @ 4.50pm Wednesday to book my booster jab.
10.00am Friday morning and I'm all jabbed up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2021)

Got a couple of new legend cooking books 

Lovely chicken shish yesterday

Decided I need to cook curried goat .. online was coming up super expensive just for the delivery but found a local butcher .. 2kg for £20 delivered to me within 3 hours 

4 lots all frozen 

Happy days


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2021)

A great set of results in the rugby today so far.

Now just need the Wallabies to step up


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2021)

Spent a few hours today and about £10 building a "try golf out" kit for my mates husband

They don't have a fortune and don't want to waste money on clubs for him to not like it 

So raided me dad's garage for some old clubs I had knocking about 

Really basic 3 5 7 9 iron mishubisha lol 
5 wood slazenger 
And a slazenger driver .. grip was looking worn on that so found a new grip laying around and fitted it 

Put 30 or so balls from my found collection in
Some tees
Pencil bag 
Towel 
Old gloves 

Boxed up and ready to post down (£8 postage)

Will do as a try out


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2021)

Treated myself to a Peloton bike and did my first class today - loved it


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2021)

Abba


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2021)

Working at the allotment and seeing some teeny weeny little peas poking their heads above the soil...ooh so excited...cute little things


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Working at the allotment and seeing some teeny weeny little peas poking their heads above the soil...ooh so excited...cute little things 

Click to expand...

Got any sprouts?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Got any sprouts?
		
Click to expand...

Next year! Only had the jungle a couple of months so too late for most things so popped some hardy peas, broad beans and spinach in just to see what happens. The peas look super cute and I'm chuffed something is growing! 

Oh the weeding though...triffid city. Clay soil so very hard going but it will be worth it and I'm nothing if not thorough.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2021)

The Royal Marines Drummers at the RAH Remembrance Service.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2021)

Heard on the radio yesterday that there is a tribute band called Elvana where they play Nirvana songs with the lead singer performing them as Elvis. Nice! 👍😎


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

My boy looking very smart in his Scouts uniform, all ready for Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 14, 2021)

Being able to wear mine and my father’s medals at the local Remembrance Day Parade.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 15, 2021)

Seeing all my ex-Military colleagues on LinkedIn and other social media platforms getting ready for their Remembrance Day Parades - especially as you couldn't get them anywhere near a parade square when they were serving   They used to come out with all sorts of reasons why they couldn't do a parade, now it seems you can't stop them marching everywhere


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2021)

Our U14 teams respecting the minute silence at their games.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 15, 2021)

Odd sock day at school for anti-bullying, SWMBO buys a pack of long socks for our Daughter to pick a couple from, our Daughter asked this morning if she could take the others in, "just in case someone forgets", and ended up helping two of her classmates who had forgotten - it would have been a third, but one of the boys didn't fancy the knee high, brightly coloured options!


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Odd sock day at school for anti-bullying, SWMBO buys a pack of long socks for our Daughter to pick a couple from, our Daughter asked this morning if she could take the others in, "just in case someone forgets", and ended up helping two of her classmates who had forgotten - it would have been a third, but one of the boys didn't fancy the knee high, brightly coloured options!
		
Click to expand...

Got to smile, I mentioned to grand daughter at her primary school her odd socks look nice and another parent heard and was gutted as she forgot to get her daughter an odd pair. Tomorrow is blue trouser day. Friday is Pyjama day 😳😁👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2021)

39 on Pop Master for the first time in ages


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			39 on Pop Master for the first time in ages 

Click to expand...

Good effort sir


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			39 on Pop Master for the first time in ages 

Click to expand...

I just don't know what that means!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2021)

Slime said:



			I just don't know what that means!
		
Click to expand...

It's a pop quiz on Radio 2, Ken Bruce's show, and the maximum score in a round is... 39


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 17, 2021)

BrianM said:



			My boy looking very smart in his Scouts uniform, all ready for Remembrance Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

That was always my most special day of the year, when the 171st Glasgow scout troop was turned out in our smartest - kilted of course if we had a kilt and most had, inspected by the leaders, and we marched with the guides, Cubs and brownies two abreast the half mile or so from scout hall to church.

And my parents were especially proud if I was given the honour of carrying one of our flags…as proud as I was.  The colour party practicing our slow March for weeks before, and then on the day leading the troop to church and then standing at the front of church as 11am was struck, and the congregation paused singing of Oh God Our Help in Ages Past, we gently lowered the flags down to the ground through the minute silence and then back up vertical for the final verse after the minute was done.  And after the service the march past before the congregation as we headed back.

Of course at the time back in late 60s early 70s there were still very many of the congregation that served in both wars and how well we scouts honoured their fallen comrades and those they had since lost, mattered hugely.  We were very conscious of that.

With my parents now gone, it brings a tingle; a lump to the throat and tear to the eye as I reflect on that.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That was always my most special day of the year, when the 171st Glasgow scout troop was turned out in our smartest - kilted of course if we had a kilt and most had, inspected by the leaders, and we marched with the guides, Cubs and brownies two abreast the half mile or so from scout hall to church.

And my parents were especially proud if I was given the honour of carrying one of our flags…as proud as I was.  The colour party practicing our slow March for weeks before, and then on the day leading the troop to church and then standing at the front of church as 11am was struck, and the congregation paused singing of Oh God Our Help in Ages Past, we gently lowered the flags down to the ground through the minute silence and then back up vertical for the final verse after the minute was done.  And after the service the march past before the congregation as we headed back.

Of course at the time back in late 60s early 70s there were still very many of the congregation that served in both wars and how well we scouts honoured their fallen comrades and those they had since lost, mattered hugely.  We were very conscious of that.

With my parents now gone, it brings a tingle; a lump to the throat and tear to the eye as I reflect on that.
		
Click to expand...

Its a proud day as a parent, when you see them all come together for an important day.
I think as well it might just give them the realisation on what has gone on before.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2021)

Slime said:



			I just don't know what that means!
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			It's a pop quiz on Radio 2, Ken Bruce's show, and the maximum score in a round is... 39 

Click to expand...

Time for education and enlightenment . Also, a lot of fun.

39 points, top marks, is incredibly rare and a feat to be applauded.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 17, 2021)

9 down! 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2021/11/17/nine-insulate-britain-protesters-jailed-blocking-roads/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460709528891183115


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460709528891183115

Click to expand...

Nice! Three minutes after seeing the money in his account, he never saw his mates again!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 17, 2021)

Piece said:



			Nice! Three minutes after seeing the money in his account, he never saw his mates again! 

Click to expand...

He’s a Barnsley lad,kid at work knows him & says he’s a proper sound.
Which makes it even better 😊


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2021)

It's Thursday .. wife doesn't work Thursday so no 05:45 alarm to get up to have the kids so she can leave ..

I'm not earlies so no 05:00 alarm for me to leave ..

Kids ALL slept past 6

Eldest woke me at 06:20

Best lay in since twins were born lol


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It's Thursday .. wife doesn't work Thursday so no 05:45 alarm to get up to have the kids so she can leave ..

I'm not earlies so no 05:00 alarm for me to leave ..

Kids ALL slept past 6

Eldest woke me at 06:20

Best lay in since twins were born lol
		
Click to expand...

I am absolutely not looking forward to a time where 6:20 is considered a lie in. 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I am absolutely not looking forward to a time where 6:20 is considered a lie in. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Lol it's fine when you have one.. once he/ she decides to sleep through lay ins are possible .. plus you / the wife can take in turns to get up early with the kid 

When it's 2 I dunno never had 2.. when it's 3 it's all hands on Deck 😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2021)

Watching one of the greenkeepers driving a tractor and towing a massive leaf hoover up and down the course sucking up all and every leaf..
A thing of beauty and an every day job at this time of year.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Watching one of the greenkeepers driving a tractor and towing a massive leaf hoover up and down the course sucking up all and every leaf..
A thing of beauty and an every day job at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you! . At the mo' our course is too wet to get the tractor & Trillo out. So  @#@#$#!! leaves everywhere...


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

Being a member of a course with no trees 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Being a member of a course with no trees 😀
		
Click to expand...

None at all?? Where on earth do you go to relieve yourself?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			None at all?? Where on earth do you go to relieve yourself? 

Click to expand...

Win some, lose some


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			None at all?? Where on earth do you go to relieve yourself? 

Click to expand...

There are a few trees dotted about on the property, but only one on the course that is in play. Unless you are 50 yards right of the rough in the 4th. None of them cause any issues with fallen leaves.

I go to the toilet!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			None at all?? Where on earth do you go to relieve yourself? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's a pop quiz on Radio 2, Ken Bruce's show, and the maximum score in a round is... 39 

Click to expand...

I still have my Ken Bruce flipper radio


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I still have my Ken Bruce flipper radio 

Click to expand...

Ken Bruce is a dolphin..??


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2021)

The F1 thread 😂


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 18, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Odd sock day at school for anti-bullying, SWMBO buys a pack of long socks for our Daughter to pick a couple from, our Daughter asked this morning if she could take the others in, "just in case someone forgets", and ended up helping two of her classmates who had forgotten - it would have been a third, but one of the boys didn't fancy the knee high, brightly coloured options!
		
Click to expand...

Every day is odd sock day for me - drives the wife batty


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:









Click to expand...

One of my all time favourite comedians.....

The big slipper and the Eider-down🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2021)

Andrew Marr leaving the BBC to join the Global stable of radio stations, let me guess that that will be LBC, to regain his voice.

At the same time though it is disappointing that he feels he has to leave the BBC to be able to speak his mind, but there you go.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Andrew Marr leaving the BBC to join the Global stable of radio stations, let me guess that that will be LBC, to regain his voice.

At the same time though it is disappointing that he feels he has to leave the BBC to be able to speak his mind, but there you go.
		
Click to expand...

That is the name of the game for all BBC employees though, rightly so imo. If you want to be politically outspoken then don't expect to be paid out of the public purse.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Every day is odd sock day for me - drives the wife batty
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago I was given for Christmas a set of odd socks. 6 in the pack and all 6 were different.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			A few years ago I was given for Christmas a set of odd socks. 6 in the pack and all 6 were different.
		
Click to expand...

  When I was 16, I rushed to work late wearing 1 brown shoe and 1 black shoe.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			When I was 16, I rushed to work late wearing 1 brown shoe and 1 black shoe. 

Click to expand...

Years ago (when doing golf weekends) went to Brancepeth Castle/ Seahouses and 1 other; wore a different watch on east wrist all weekend set to GMT and 1 at 1 hr slower, anybody asked, just told them one on Durham time and the other on Glasgow time!
Amazing how many folk would nod their head in understanding (that included couple of our lot)-DOH!!
Some folk, eh??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is the name of the game for all BBC employees though, rightly so imo. If you want to be politically outspoken then don't expect to be paid out of the public purse.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the ‘there has to be balance no matter what’ bit that sent Eddie Mair from the Beeb to LBC.  I suspect similar for Marr, as some of the ‘balance’ can be a very minority viewpoint - sometimes more generally considered and accepted to be unsubstantiated tripe - but on the Beeb it has to be heard with equal weight given.


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 19, 2021)

Our little 14 yr old  Jack had to have her back leg amputated - due to a slow growing tumour that became too big to do nothing about 
One week later its as if nothing happened - full of life


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think it is the ‘there has to be balance no matter what’ bit that sent Eddie Mair from the Beeb to LBC.  I suspect similar for Marr, as some of the ‘balance’ can be a very minority viewpoint - sometimes more generally considered and accepted to be unsubstantiated tripe - but on the Beeb it has to be heard with equal weight given.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but too much of this 'woke and snowflake' bullocks.
You soon won't be able to have an opinion of your own without having to refer to The Great Book Of What Is Acceptable To The "Correct" Minority'!
Wish I could insert some of a Billy Connolly stage show video ( totally politically incorrect, but so right) in here as a way of saying-"Take a hike and go on a long journey", that was sent to me earlier by a member here who feels the same (you know who you are-btw SWMBO was killing herself laughing-thanks)
Where does all this pandering to these 'luvvies'-who really need to get out and experience life--stop?
I honestly believe in equality and am against racial/religious/ sexual discrimination but these 'whiter than Doris Days knickers brigades' really. really get on my tits with their 'holier than thou' attitude and probably nil life experiences 
Is there an answer to this or is there even a problem?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry but too much of this 'woke and snowflake' bullocks.
You soon won't be able to have an opinion of your own without having to refer to The Great Book Of What Is Acceptable To The "Correct" Minority'!
Wish I could insert some of a Billy Connolly stage show video ( totally politically incorrect, but so right) in here as a way of saying-"Take a hike and go on a long journey", that was sent to me earlier by a member here who feels the same (you know who you are-btw SWMBO was killing herself laughing-thanks)
Where does all this pandering to these 'luvvies'-who really need to get out and experience life--stop?
I honestly believe in equality and am against racial/religious/ sexual discrimination but these 'whiter than Doris Days knickers brigades' really. really get on my tits with their 'holier than thou' attitude and probably nil life experiences 
Is there an answer to this or is there even a problem?
		
Click to expand...

Billy Connelly had a video with the answer, but not sure if it could be posted or even played now. But it's still funny  The terrorist attack on Glasgow airport , still on YouTube


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Billy Connelly had a video with the answer, but not sure if it could be posted or even played now. But it's still funny  The terrorist attack on Glasgow airport , still on YouTube
		
Click to expand...

YEP, got that one as well; but thanks for yours yesterday, made the Boss laugh as well
As to answer(s), blowing all the wimps/pc brigade/right-on luvvies/woke and snowflakes shower would be one (extreme) solution-but I still like the idea/spectacle of them being ripped up and spat out on televised interviews by the likes of Eddie Mair, Andrew Marr and Andrew Neill....BUT the big problem now is these interviewers HAVE TO BE NICE--WHY?-What's wrong with the truth/exposing all these frauds and liars??
As for this Insulate Britain mob gluing themselves to roads? Not allowed to drive over them?-FINE, superglue all locks/windows/points of entry into where they reside and let them hang around freezing, wet, staying with friends(?) and see how these muppets like being frustrated
Was told the service for Mr. Smith was jammed, funny, respectful yet warming-No less than the MAN and his family deserve! 
Am I being Draconian or too extreme? I don't think so, just frustrated at all this 'right-on' censorship


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2021)

Err

Thread is about "Things that Gladden The Heart"

Its about nice fluffy stuff that makes us feel good

Please take any negative / extreme comments somewhere else, as they are not wanted here


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err

Thread is about "Things that Gladden The Heart"

Its about nice fluffy stuff that makes us feel good

Please take any negative / extreme comments somewhere else, as they are not wanted here
		
Click to expand...

OK Phil...Sorry got sidetracked....BUT you really should watch the Billy Connolly vids on YouTube on Terrorism-they would 'Gladden-The-Heart' of a pacifist


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2021)

Moving the kids car seats around.. always easier when they face forward


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2021)

The English rugby team singing God Save The Queen - gets me every time...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The English rugby team singing God Save The Queen - gets me every time...
		
Click to expand...

Almost at good as John Redwood ”singing’ The Welsh National Anthem! That was funny and embarrassing.


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2021)

A video on social media posted by Tiger showing him hitting balls again


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			A video on social media posted by Tiger showing him hitting balls again 

Click to expand...

I hope he wasn’t doing any driving…


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			A video on social media posted by Tiger showing him hitting balls again 

Click to expand...

Can someone post it please..I'm having a hard time finding it..


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 21, 2021)

Day 3 in Spain (Hobbit territory) and it's been a lovely day - 20 degrees and sunny. (ie what we came for).  Unlike the first two days when it was hammering down ...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Day 3 in Spain (Hobbit territory) and it's been a lovely day - 20 degrees and sunny. (ie what we came for).  Unlike the first two days when it was hammering down ...
		
Click to expand...

Catch up soon


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2021)

Golf in the morning. 2nd game in 4 months, and 2nd in 2 years. Also booked for the 8th and 15th, back permitting.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2021)

Overhearing a conversation at tesco today, of one you lady telling her friend her new boyfriend was from Lithuania.... isn't that in Poland was the reply.. 🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Overhearing a conversation at tesco today, of one you lady telling her friend her new boyfriend was from Lithuania.... isn't that in Poland was the reply.. 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well it does share a land border, so close 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2021)

Adele.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Adele.
		
Click to expand...

Alan Carr 😂😂👍


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-wales-59332401


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2021)

Totally out of the blue, Postie has just delivered a box containing a Team Titleist mug....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Totally out of the blue, Postie has just delivered a box containing a Team Titleist mug....

Click to expand...

Do you have any Titleist Clubs? And when did you last purchase any Titleist balls? 
😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Do you have any Titleist Clubs? And when did you last purchase any Titleist balls?
😂
		
Click to expand...

I have a TS2 wood that gets a run occasionally and I recently purchased a couple of dozen ProV1x..
Signed up for testing things a few years ago and got sent a couple of pairs of shoes to try and report on....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I have a TS2 wood that gets a run occasionally and I recently purchased a couple of dozen ProV1x..
Signed up for testing things a few years ago and got sent a couple of pairs of shoes to try and report on....
		
Click to expand...

OK let you off then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OK let you off then 

Click to expand...

No, don't do that.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, don't do that. 

Click to expand...

Too late
It's like a Gimmee  -  can't take it back..


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kevin Sinfield. I know you league fans have known this for years but us Tigers fans have only had him on the team for a few months. A total legend currently running 101 miles for charity. A real hero and am proud he is part of the Tigers coaching team.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Kevin Sinfield. I know you league fans have known this for years but us Tigers fans have only had him on the team for a few months. A total legend currently running 101 miles for charity. A real hero and am proud he is part of the Tigers coaching team.
		
Click to expand...

What a man - blubbing just a little here...


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Totally out of the blue, Postie has just delivered a box containing a Team Titleist mug....

Click to expand...

I’ve just had one delivered.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve just had one delivered.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks...don't feel so special now..


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The English rugby team singing God Save The Queen - gets me every time...
		
Click to expand...

Likewise the last post being played prior to the one minute silence on remembrance weekend😪


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I am absolutely not looking forward to a time where 6:20 is considered a lie in. 😳
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea mate....but you quickly get used to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2021)

Kevin Sinfield. Marvellous achievement


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2021)

EDF appointment for smart meters booked today for between 8 & 12.
They turn up at just gone 8


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

Hurrah…we‘ve got a piper for my church’s Burns Supper and Ceilidh I’m organising and chairing (and doing much of the ‘filling’).  This is after much fretting and searching given our normal piper couldn’t do it, and our replacement was grabbed before we could confirm.  And you can’t have a Burns Supper without a piper…

And since I’m likely going to have to do ‘the address’…I’m taking the opportunity to memorise ‘Fair fa’ your honest, sonsie face…’ in its entirety.  Oof.  Well you‘ve got to have your hands free for added emphasis…🙄🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Brentford announcing that they will be wearing the same first team strip next season to be more sustainable and to save fans money and remove the pressure to buy new shirts every year. If only all clubs signed up to this, have a strip for the duration fo the shirt deal or shirt sponsor.

Sadly I am watching rugby go the other way but they again our top clubs need every revenue stream they can get which if not the case amongst top football clubs.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Totally out of the blue, Postie has just delivered a box containing a Team Titleist mug....

Click to expand...

same here for me today!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

HID starting a new job with a charity on the 1st. She is super excited and nice to see her so keen and motivated to get into the role


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

BrianM said:



View attachment 39648

Click to expand...

Great tree but way too early for me


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great tree but way too early for me
		
Click to expand...

Ive got an 11 year old and 2 year old who are mad for it, I’d personally hold off as well 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Ive got an 11 year old and 2 year old who are mad for it, I’d personally hold off as well 😂
		
Click to expand...

No brainer then if only for a bit of peace and quiet


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

BrianM said:



View attachment 39648

Click to expand...

Loving the tree (though also wee bit early for us…but long Inversnecky evenings do need a bit of brightening up…) and that we’ve got the same rug in our studio 👍 🥰


----------



## IanM (Nov 27, 2021)

Retirement.  It means looking out the window this morning at the gales and cancelling golf in the knowledge you're playing again on Monday and Wednesday anyway!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 27, 2021)

Sitting in front of a fire drinking coffee and thinking about my next game on Tuesday. Snow looks very pretty on my lawn.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			Retirement.  It means looking out the window this morning at the gales and cancelling golf in the knowledge you're playing again on Monday and Wednesday anyway!!
		
Click to expand...

…or playing in a gale and freezing cold and knowing it didn’t matter if I walked off as every day is a Saturday.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Being involved in a snowball fight from 1400 miles away. FaceTimed the g’daughter just as she was throwing a snowball at her mum. Got her to throw one from me too. Brilliant!!


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great tree but way too early for me
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Nov 28, 2021)

My eldest (13 years old) scoring his first mens league hockey goal today. He went on to get a hat trick and was buzzing! I only managed to score 1 today but we beat  Kettering 7-0.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			My eldest (13 years old) scoring his first mend league hockey goal today. He went on to get a hat trick and was buzzing! I only managed to score 1 today but we beat  Kettering 7-0.
		
Click to expand...

What a pleasure to share a great achievement 👍 and common interest!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2021)

Having our lad at home for a couple of nights between him working events in Bath then Cardiff.  And Hoping desperately that he is able to get his current batch of tour work over the next 3 weeks done and dusted.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 28, 2021)

Having breakfast and seeing through the window the Welsh hills have snow on them


----------



## AliMc (Nov 28, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Having breakfast and seeing through the window the Welsh hills have snow on them
		
Click to expand...

So has my front garden !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lovely run this morning being extended over 1.5 miles as the only road home on the circular route was closed due to flooding.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Just spent 3 hours on the South Coast Path with a mate by Abbotsbury. Some awesome views of The Fleet. A five minute drive to the start point. 😀


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 28, 2021)

Taking advantage of the golf course being closed and going sledging with my daughter this morning. Great fun, she’s a proper little daredevil and took on even the steepest routes. Then huge hot chocolates with all the trimmings quickly warmed us up. Lovely family time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2021)

Rose and Gio…😍


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2021)

My U14s team going away to our main league rivals and winning 3-0. 💪👏


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2021)

Delia’s Traditional Christmas Cake (1).

First time bake of a major fruit cake and I choose Delia‘s Christmas Cake recipe 😳 Well the mix was done with no mistakes…and it tasted lovely.  

Now in the oven for four and half hours so only time will tell whether or not my superb baker of a mum would be proud.  In fact she’d be proud that I’ve had a go.  Update 10:30pm…


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Delia’s Traditional Christmas Cake (1).

First time bake of a major fruit cake and I choose Delia‘s Christmas Cake recipe 😳 Well the mix was done with no mistakes…and it tasted lovely. 

Now in the oven for four and half hours so only time will tell whether or not my superb baker of a mum would be proud.  In fact she’d be proud that I’ve had a go.  Update 10:30pm…
		
Click to expand...

The proof will be in the pudding, if you made that too  well done Shug.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2021)

A visit to a NHS hospital yesterday and today and I have to say that the service was brilliant.  Now the clinics are being controlled by Coronavirus, the clinics are giving appointment times, and are sticking well to them. No waiting rooms stuffed full of people, seen on time and the staff seem much more relaxed. We were in and out as quickly as could be done and, given what I had done being slightly invasive, we managed some laughs which didnt used to be the case.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The proof will be in the pudding, if you made that too  well done Shug.

Click to expand...

I’m debating what my family would make of my mum’s clootie dumpling for Hogmanay.  Lovely with custard and equally lovely for breakfast gently fried with a fried egg 😍


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A visit to a NHS hospital yesterday and today and I have to say that the service was brilliant.  Now the clinics are being controlled by Coronavirus, the clinics are giving appointment times, and are sticking well to them. No waiting rooms stuffed full of people, seen on time and the staff seem much more relaxed. We were in and out as quickly as could be done and, given what I had done being slightly invasive, we managed some laughs which didnt used to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, same will apply to me post hip replacement op assesment on Thursday too. Seems to have gone better than the 1st one (the other side!).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A visit to a NHS hospital yesterday and today and I have to say that the service was brilliant.  Now the clinics are being controlled by Coronavirus, the clinics are giving appointment times, and are sticking well to them. No waiting rooms stuffed full of people, seen on time and the staff seem much more relaxed. We were in and out as quickly as could be done and, given what I had done being slightly invasive, we managed some laughs which didnt used to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

The hospital I work at is doing much the same and it is working well. Timings are being kept much better and the flow in and out managed well. Hope you get better from the procedure soon


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2021)

Piece said:



			My U14s team going away to our main league rivals and winning 3-0. 💪👏
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, we beat 2nd in the league 4-0 on Saturday, takes us 15 points clear with 10 games left, will take something Newcastle esque to blow this one 😂
Btw, we are the only unbeaten team in all of the divisions of our league 💪


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one, we beat 2nd in the league 4-0 on Saturday, takes us 15 points clear with 10 games left, will take something Newcastle esque to blow this one 😂
Btw, we are the only unbeaten team in all of the divisions of our league 💪
		
Click to expand...

Youve gone down in my estimations! I will love it, love it.......


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The hospital I work at is doing much the same and it is working well. Timings are being kept much better and the flow in and out managed well. Hope you get better from the procedure soon
		
Click to expand...

Biopsies, results in 2 weeks. Thanks


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A visit to a NHS hospital yesterday and today and I have to say that the service was brilliant.  Now the clinics are being controlled by Coronavirus, the clinics are giving appointment times, and are sticking well to them. No waiting rooms stuffed full of people, seen on time and the staff seem much more relaxed. We were in and out as quickly as could be done and, given what I had done being slightly invasive, we managed some laughs which didnt used to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

Mirrors what happened for my check up last week, everything ran to time.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 29, 2021)

Ordered some Christmas led lights for the conservatory on sat evening. Had a senior moment and ordered 10metre when should have been 20.
Cancelled order on Sun and reordered 20metres.
Arrived this afternoon and are now up and running. Got to love the efficiency of Amazon!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m debating what my family would make of my mum’s clootie dumpling for Hogmanay.  Lovely with custard and equally lovely for breakfast gently fried with a fried egg 😍
		
Click to expand...

Remember and put in a few silver tanners


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Delia’s Traditional Christmas Cake (1).

First time bake of a major fruit cake and I choose Delia‘s Christmas Cake recipe 😳 Well the mix was done with no mistakes…and it tasted lovely.

Now in the oven for four and half hours so only time will tell whether or not my superb baker of a mum would be proud.  In fact she’d be proud that I’ve had a go.  Update 10:30pm…
		
Click to expand...

Delia’s Traditional Christmas Cake (2).

Well…it’s out of the oven and looks the business…and it seems to pass the surface ‘push’ test.  Unfortunately Delia is vague about how long baking should take - suggesting it _could_ take half to three quarter hours more.🤷‍♂️  But I’m not going to be cutting into it until Christmas - and so…going to have to wait and hope that my 🎅🍰 is OK.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2021)

Standing…I can balance on one leg and pull a sock onto the other foot without having to hold onto anything to stop me toppling over 🕺


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Standing…I can balance on one leg and pull a sock onto the other foot without having to hold onto anything to stop me toppling over 🕺
		
Click to expand...

Treasure those moments. They won't be there for long, now that you're retired😂😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Treasure those moments. They won't be there for long, now that you're retired😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It's dead easy when you've got three.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2021)

A bottle of baron de ley white Rioja on the terrace watching the sun go down. If Carlsberg did…


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Brentford announcing that they will be wearing the same first team strip next season to be more sustainable and to save fans money and remove the pressure to buy new shirts every year. If only all clubs signed up to this, have a strip for the duration fo the shirt deal or shirt sponsor.

Sadly I am watching rugby go the other way but they again our top clubs need every revenue stream they can get which if not the case amongst top football clubs.
		
Click to expand...

And the sad thing is, they were debating on GMB this morning whether it was a good thing as fans "apparently" like the pleasure of buying several new shirts each year - not if you've got kids they don't.
Personally, it's a disgrace that clubs release 3 new kits per year - it used to be that the home shirt was changed one year and the away kit the next year, not anymore though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2021)

HID coming home from her last day at working in the school armed with so many cards and presents from staff and kids alike. She never realised just how liked she was and so it has come as a real shock, albeit a pleasant one. New job starts tomorrow so a blank canvass but it'll be a tough legacy to beat


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

The little things that amuse me. Wife's car stereo connects to her phone and reads out Whatsapp messages in the usual digital monotone so I cut and paste whole sets of lyrics to cheesy songs and post them so she has to sit through them when she is on a long journey. Just got her with 'Last Xmas' in honour of the December Whamageddon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The little things that amuse me. Wife's car stereo connects to her phone and reads out Whatsapp messages in the usual digital monotone so I cut and paste whole sets of lyrics to cheesy songs and post them so she has to sit through them when she is on a long journey. Just got her with 'Last Xmas' in honour of the December Whamageddon.
		
Click to expand...

My  last car did the same, via the Android Auto app. My son used to send comedy messages through with gibberish words. Hearing them spoken by a 1950's style BBC announcer used to tickle me enormously. You have taken it to a higher level using song lyrics, I applaud you


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My  last car did the same, via the Android Auto app. My son used to send comedy messages through with gibberish words. Hearing them spoken by a 1950's style BBC announcer used to tickle me enormously. You have taken it to a higher level using song lyrics, I applaud you 

Click to expand...

So easy to google the lyrics, copy, cut and paste and send. Takes seconds. Will let her get comfortable in her journey then have Bohemian Rhapsody lined up for later.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			So easy to google the lyrics, copy, cut and paste and send. Takes seconds. Will let her get comfortable in her journey then have Bohemian Rhapsody lined up for later.
		
Click to expand...

Bravo Sir...Bravo..
Wear a cricket box when she gets home...


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bravo Sir...Bravo..
Wear a cricket box when she gets home...

Click to expand...

In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2021)

Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini springs instantly to mind.

My Ding a Ling


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Enter Sandman could be good...
How long is the journey?
Stick 2112 on


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

She is in the car for 3 hours, will try a few of these.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2021)

Getting decent tickets (both price and location) to Elton’s gig at the Vic because I registered as a season ticket holder. 😎


----------



## chellie (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			She is in the car for 3 hours, will try a few of these.
		
Click to expand...

In every dream home a heartache. Not too many songs about a blow up doll


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2021)

Piece said:



			Getting decent tickets (both price and location) to Elton’s gig at the Vic because I registered as a season ticket holder. 😎
		
Click to expand...

Some pretty obscene prices otherwise - certainly at 'big' venues!
Great showman though - normally!


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Some pretty obscene prices otherwise - certainly at 'big' venues!
Great showman though - normally!
		
Click to expand...

Tickets were available from £49. There were the usual experience level ones that were ££££ available to anyone


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Dominick the Donkey - Lou Monte


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Leap up and down, by St Cicilia


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Shadupp your face - if you want to live really dangerously


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

Metal works well. Last month I went throught a selection of Iron Maiden classiscs


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2021)

Sold our little Kia via Facebook Marketplace within 48 hours. Could have sold it 4 times over, inc the dealership who originally sold it to us. Got way more than expected.

One interesting offer, which I was keen on, was to take a Harley Davidson in PX. HID said no!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

My Boomerang Won’t Come Back.


----------



## Pants (Dec 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			In fact happy to take Forum requests. Needs to be relatively long for maximum annoyance and sound ridiculous read out in a voice not disimilar to Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Court Of King Caractacus Lyrics


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2021)

Long version of Whiter Shade Of Pale.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

And so today…5 yrs after end of chemo and surgery Mrs SILH had her final clinical check done by her consultant and all seems OK.  GOOD NEWS indeed, though being a breast cancer nurse specialist my Mrs is very sensitive to aches and pains as to what they might mean.  And so though she has now gone through the treatment framework with nothing turning up, she knows that that’s not the end of the story.  But she knows she can‘t look ahead to what might be, because that way lies fear and ‘madness’.

So living one day at a time is the order of the day…which of course is all that we can _actually_ do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2021)

Going to watch my daughter and her class singing Xmas songs at the big Xmas Tree in the town centre - ended up big crowds watching them 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

HID coming home from her first day in the new job and talking ten to the dozen like an excited kid coming home from the first day of school. She has had mental health issues and was never sure she was liked or her housekeeping role was valued at the school. The send off yesterday put that to bed and she seems a different woman and so engaged and happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2021)

After almost 10 years with my current company, it looks like they're finally going to pay me travel expenses next year.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After almost 10 years with my current company, it looks like they're finally going to pay me travel expenses next year. 

Click to expand...

Backdated?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Backdated?
		
Click to expand...

 Imagine that, would be a nice bonus wouldn't it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2021)

Went to see the boy's nativity, spotted me straight away and did the heart shape with his hands. 
Made even better that the wife just got a thumbs from him.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2021)

I see Steve Bull most mornings when walking the dog, we're basically mates now I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2021)

Course, practise area closed due to snow, so for tonights Junior Coaching we took the kids on the indoor simulator for a bit of fun, ended the evening with a long driving comp.

12 kids age range 6-12, 5 girls 7 boys, one of the girls was leading with a 138yds until an 11yr old boy hit his 195yds, absolutely smashed it, the joy in both the shot and winning the comp was a joy to see.

Note: Covid protocols were in place and the kids were broken down into groups of 3 when in the simulator.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been shopping this morning, hardly saw a soul, all the staff wearing masks. Home now, everything put away by 07.15.
Brill.


----------



## chellie (Dec 3, 2021)

A quick snap from my afternoon walk yesterday


----------



## GB72 (Dec 3, 2021)

When the team sheet goes up for the weekend and the Tigers have a full squad pretty much available, everyone back from injury and everyone back from international duty in one piece. On paper at least, the best 23 I have seen for the Tigers in a decade or more and going to be one hell of a match agianst an on form Quins.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Dec 3, 2021)

chellie said:



			A quick snap from my afternoon walk yesterday






Click to expand...

That's one hell of a Bunker


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2021)

Reading why the Bomb Disposal Squad (EOD) were called to Gloucestershire A&E yesterday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2021)

That my MP replies pretty promptly to the often furious missives that I send him.  Gotta get it off your chest 🥳


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Reading why the Bomb Disposal Squad (EOD) were called to Gloucestershire A&E yesterday.

Click to expand...

They must have slipped and had an unlucky fall. 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			They must have slipped and had an unlucky fall. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

While naked?


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2021)

These things happen 🤣


----------



## GB72 (Dec 3, 2021)

Transport police throwing out fines and warnings like confetti on public transport. About time.


----------



## chellie (Dec 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Reading why the Bomb Disposal Squad (EOD) were called to Gloucestershire A&E yesterday.

Click to expand...

Wonder what was removed lol


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 3, 2021)

just found out that i get 5 extra days holiday for getting married!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			just found out that i get 5 extra days holiday for getting married! 

Click to expand...

And a medal?


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			just found out that i get 5 extra days holiday for getting married! 

Click to expand...

congrats Sir  hope it went well


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			And a medal?
		
Click to expand...


I think thats for her


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2021)

All is not totally lost in the UK after all.

Only Connect now has more viewers than Eastenders.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Just had a great weekend: TopGolf and PuttShack with the wife, won a foursomes match on Saturday, won 5-1 in Sunday League footy, then had a nice afternoon seeing family afterwards. Who says winter is miserable?


----------



## AliMc (Dec 6, 2021)

My mates sports shop, run by his son now, sells ProV1's at £15 a dozen, they are collected by an individual at a well known upmarket club near me, as new, that will do me for the winter 😀


----------



## AliMc (Dec 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			All is not totally lost in the UK after all.

Only Connect now has more viewers than Eastenders. 

Click to expand...

I don't think that's too surprising, to me Eastenders, from what I've seen on the trailers anyway, is mind numbing garbage, why is it still made ?
I watch Only Connect every week, don't get too many right in the first two rounds but usually get a few in the connecting wall and quite a few in the missing vowels, surprisingly despite not going to Uni I usually get a few right in University Challenge that follows it 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2021)

Though not a regular listener to Classic FM through the year (preferring BBC R3 offering as better mix), I really enjoy it this time of the year as it plays loads of carols and other Christmas ‘classical’ music through Advent.  Just a lovely seasonal backdrop.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 8, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			All is not totally lost in the UK after all.

Only Connect now has more viewers than Eastenders. 

Click to expand...

I wonder why


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I wonder why 







Click to expand...

The like was for her, not you 😉😁


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I wonder why 







Click to expand...

She’s not going to drown is she


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			She’s not going to drown is she
		
Click to expand...

Think she's got enough spare to save four others.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2021)

No wonder she was so good at poker 😉


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2021)

Tigers teeing it up at the PNC championship with Charlie next week


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			No wonder she was so good at poker 😉
		
Click to expand...


was also one of the nicest, most fun people youd sit at a poker table with too!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

That our lad has been staying with us over the last few days as the tour he’s been working on has had serious troubles - serious drunkenness in the crowd and homophobic and other abuse directed at the artist, leading to a huge brawl and attempted assault on the artist and assaults on venue staff and audience members at a gig in Dover three nights ago

The tour has now been cancelled.  Its probably going to turn out OK for our lad…by which I mean not disastrous, but it has been good to be able to support him as he has been able to share his worries and fears with us.

As an aside he observes that the level of drunkenness and abuse and lack of respect that gig, venue and nightclub staff are getting since reopening a few months ago is much worse than pre-pandemic.  He knows not why. But it’s grim.  Vaccine passports anyone…🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That our lad has been staying with us over the last few days as the tour he’s been working on has had serious troubles - serious drunkenness in the crowd and homophobic and other abuse directed at the artist, leading to a huge brawl and attempted assault on the artist and assaults on venue staff and audience members at a gig in Dover three nights ago

The tour has now been cancelled.  Its probably going to turn out OK for our lad…by which I mean not disastrous, but it has been good to be able to support him as he has been able to share his worries and fears with us.

As an aside he observes that the level of drunkenness and abuse and lack of respect that gig, venue and nightclub staff are getting since reopening a few months ago is much worse than pre-pandemic.  He knows not why. But it’s grim.  Vaccine passports anyone…🤔
		
Click to expand...

How are you attaching vaccine passports to a breach of security??? What correlation other than one persons account do you have for increased drunkeness, abuse and a lack of respect compared to pre-covid levels. Everyone I know (including an artist that has been touring the UK) has been really amazed at how the public have reacted to live performances again and that the atmosphere created each night has been special. On a local level people at work that have been to clubs or gigs have really enjoyed being out and access has been hassle free and no trouble inside. I would argue it has more to do with the venue at Dover not being able to adequately deal with the incident


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How are you attaching vaccine passports to a breach of security??? What correlation other than one persons account do you have for increased drunkeness, abuse and a lack of respect compared to pre-covid levels. Everyone I know (including an artist that has been touring the UK) has been really amazed at how the public have reacted to live performances again and that the atmosphere created each night has been special. On a local level people at work that have been to clubs or gigs have really enjoyed being out and access has been hassle free and no trouble inside. I would argue it has more to do with the venue at Dover not being able to adequately deal with the incident
		
Click to expand...

Simply that the level of drunkeness he is seeing in a variety of settings across a number of major northern cities (as that is where of my lads large venue work is) as well as smaller venues across the country makes him concerned about how things will go now that larger venues will require those attending to present their vaccine passport.  Went OK with a small number of venues in Scotland where it is mandatory for all sizes of venue, but nonetheless a concern.  Security in the Dover venue did not react as it should have, but there has been an unpleasant undercurrent throughout much of the tour.

You are right though in that he has done quite a number of other bands where the atmosphere has been great…however as mentioned, it seems like clubs and venues across the country are seeing significantly higher levels of drunkenness and out of control behaviour than pre-pandemic.  Possibly Post-Pandemic Party-Party?


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 9, 2021)

A "negative" result to our pre-flight covid test. Hurrah! I can come home after all . (And Mrs B can now stop worrying ...)


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2021)

AliMc said:



			I don't think that's too surprising, to me Eastenders, from what I've seen on the trailers anyway, is mind numbing garbage, why is it still made ?
I watch Only Connect every week, don't get too many right in the first two rounds but usually get a few in the connecting wall and quite a few in the missing vowels, surprisingly despite not going to Uni I usually get a few right in University Challenge that follows it 😉
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
In the first rounds, the connections of some are "way out ,man"😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Simply that the level of drunkeness he is seeing in a variety of settings across a number of major northern cities (as that is where of my lads large venue work is) as well as smaller venues across the country makes him concerned about how things will go now that larger venues will require those attending to present their vaccine passport.  Went OK with a small number of venues in Scotland where it is mandatory for all sizes of venue, but nonetheless a concern.  Security in the Dover venue did not react as it should have, but there has been an unpleasant undercurrent throughout much of the tour.

You are right though in that he has done quite a number of other bands where the atmosphere has been great…however as mentioned, it seems like clubs and venues across the country are seeing significantly higher levels of drunkenness and out of control behaviour than pre-pandemic.  Possibly Post-Pandemic Party-Party?
		
Click to expand...

My friend did a small UK tour including O2 Liverpool and O2 Sheffield as well as smaller venues like the Cheese and Grain in From and the 1865 in Southampton. Very good response from the band who were thrilled to be on stage and the crowd who wanted to see the artist live again after so long. Granted the age of the audience is older but not a hint of drunkeness


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2021)

Just picked up my diabetes meds + 2 boxes of paracetamol. €3.15… pension goes a long way out here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My friend did a small UK tour including O2 Liverpool and O2 Sheffield as well as smaller venues like the Cheese and Grain in From and the 1865 in Southampton. Very good response from the band who were thrilled to be on stage and the crowd who wanted to see the artist live again after so long. Granted the age of the audience is older but not a hint of drunkeness
		
Click to expand...

Probably the age group…obviously the case with nightclubs.  That said the chaos in the Dover gig was initiated by a 57yr old and his family and mates joined in - maybe that’s Dover for you…


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Taking the spoils at todays society 4BBB meet with 44 points.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2021)

Receiving my new passport just 2½ weeks after applying.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2021)

Gig I am going to on Saturday (probably) has voluntarily become double jab or clear test admission only


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Just picked up my diabetes meds + 2 boxes of paracetamol. €3.15… pension goes a long way out here.
		
Click to expand...

Free prescriptions in Scotland.
The amount of Meds my Mrs is on makes me mighty glad of that.
I balance out the act as I was asked who my doctor was recently only to be told he retired 3 years ago.

As an aside my wife has traced her side of the family back to Robert the Bruce.
On the side of his daughter Margaret' s marriage to one of the Stewart family.

Essex girl with Scots heritage.....now.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



*Free prescriptions in Scotland.*
The amount of Meds my Mrs is on makes me mighty glad of that.
I balance out the act as I was asked who my doctor was recently only to be told he retired 3 years ago.

As an aside my wife has traced her side of the family back to Robert the Bruce.
On the side of his daughter Margaret' s marriage to one of the Stewart family.

Essex girl with Scots heritage.....now.
		
Click to expand...

they are always paid for by someone!


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 10, 2021)

Bagged a PS5 for my nephew. My bro said he wanted to spend his birthday money and keep an eye out. Sorted 10mins later. Proper lucky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2021)

My daughter singing at the top of her voice Jingle Bells whilst shopping in M&S and some people giving her a round of applause. She is really getting it this year and loving it , especially the Elf


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2021)

Winter lights display at Waddesdon Manor


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 11, 2021)

Watched Mo Gilligan tonight in Brum, first night out with the Mrs in ages, she seems nice.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2021)

My 50th Peloton class today. Bit of a saddo but planned a live class for my 50th with Bradley Rose, which at 10.30am only had 600 riders...end result I got a live shout out for my 50th in the class


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 11, 2021)

Mmm, “gladden the heart” or foolish.

Played a quarter final at the bowls club. Singles, with only 2 woods and you had to be within a yard for the shot to count. I played some of my best, controlled bowling ever, often taking on high tariff shots to ‘build the score.’

A great win against someone who was also on their game. Maybe a dangerous result…. Against Mrs Hobbit


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, “gladden the heart” or foolish.

Played a quarter final at the bowls club. Singles, with only 2 woods and you had to be within a yard for the shot to count. I played some of my best, controlled bowling ever, often taking on high tariff shots to ‘build the score.’

A great win against someone who was also on their game. Maybe a dangerous result…. Against Mrs Hobbit

Click to expand...

My thoughts are with you during these difficult times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, “gladden the heart” or foolish.

Played a quarter final at the bowls club. Singles, with only 2 woods and you had to be within a yard for the shot to count. I played some of my best, controlled bowling ever, often taking on high tariff shots to ‘build the score.’

A great win against someone who was also on their game. Maybe a dangerous result…. Against Mrs Hobbit

Click to expand...

It’s been a pleasure knowing you Bri - enjoy life in the spare room with bread and water 😢


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2021)

Rose and Gio’s Argentinian Tango…oh Rose 🥰


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2021)

Watching The Bee Gees One Night Only on Sky Arts. So sad that of 4 brothers only Barry is still with us. I typed it's a tragedy and then realised how wrong that sounded!


----------



## RichA (Dec 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rose and Gio’s Argentinian Tango…oh Rose 🥰
		
Click to expand...

I get a little misty eyed every week, imagining how proud her parents must be of her. She's amazing and he is an incredible teacher and partner. 
Having said that, I've also got a bit of a thing for AJ.
And having thought that the all male couple wouldn't work, they've done some really moving dances. 
Hopefully, they'll be the three in the final next week. 
I lost interest in Strictly a few years ago, having been kind of forced to watch by my ex-dancer wife. This year has been extremely watchable.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 12, 2021)

Family trip to the local panto, fantastic performance by the whole cast.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2021)

Kevin Sinfield and the generosity of the Great British public.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-league/59550961


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2021)

A great three couples in the final of Strictly…we 😍 🥰 Rose and Gio…but truth is, and somewhat unusually, we love all three finalist couples.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A great three couples in the final of Strictly…we 😍 🥰 Rose and Gio…but truth is, and somewhat unusually, we love all three finalist couples.
		
Click to expand...

Felt for Rhys, but once he was in the dance off with John they were saving only one 

I feel that the judges favour johnanus which is unfair as you are supposed to mark the celeb only really. Not the pro. Then again John is a very good dancer just felt rhys was better this week.

Rose to win


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

The NHS.

Obviously things are tough ATM with covid but their embracing of tech to help the situation is great.

Youngest has had a temp since sat night, on and off. We rang drs this morning for an emergency appointment for today. All had gone (only annoyance is wish they had call waiting queue rather than keep dialing until their not engaged from 8am)

So reception said call 111, they will either send you to a Dr, arrange a call back or even call us and say she's priority make room 

So called 111, following the process.

20 min on hold then through, Dr will call you today 

Hour or so later the nurse calls (much like when you first go a&e) she sent us a link so they can use our phones camera to video call them .

Not too concerned, not a high priority so Dr will call between 6-7 so don't worry. Doing all the right things etc 

So instantly puts wifes mind at rest 

And that's so much better than waiting at a&e for basically the same service just having to entertain a child in not their home.

Her temps down to 36 again so just carry on . Eldest at school, her twin is at nanny's getting attention so youngest can rest in peace


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Felt for Rhys, but once he was in the dance off with John they were saving only one

I feel that the judges favour johnanus which is unfair as you are supposed to mark the celeb only really. Not the pro. Then again John is a very good dancer just felt rhys was better this week.

Rose to win
		
Click to expand...

In truth we felt that though Rhys was very good there were aspects of his dancing that were still just a teensy bit too stiff…and John is v good.  We think it’s Rose vs AJ.  Both tops.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In truth we felt that though Rhys was very good there were aspects of his dancing that were still just a teensy bit too stiff…and John is v good.  We think it’s Rose vs AJ.  Both tops.
		
Click to expand...

I think that now we are down to the public vote only, Rose is the only winner. Cannot see either of the others getting more votes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I think that now we are down to the public vote only, Rose is the only winner. Cannot see either of the others getting more votes.
		
Click to expand...

Well she hasn't been in the dance off yet so the vote is there 

Prob for the best tho as Craig is the only judge that marks correctly

Anton's alright but the others just overly praise average


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Felt for Rhys, but once he was in the dance off with John they were saving only one

I feel that the judges favour johnanus which is unfair as you are supposed to mark the celeb only really. Not the pro. Then again John is a very good dancer just felt rhys was better this week.

Rose to win
		
Click to expand...

We've felt that Mosti & Shirley have overmarked John several times and he certainly wasn't the better dancer in the dancer off, as Rhys smashed the samba.
We've also gone off Johannes this year, as felt that he's purposely gone out to overshadow John every week - the pro is supposed to make the celeb look good but instead, it's been the JoJo show for the entire year.
Also wish he didn't cry at the drop of a hat as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			We've felt that Mosti & Shirley have overmarked John several times and he certainly wasn't the better dancer in the dancer off, as Rhys smashed the samba.
We've also gone off Johannes this year, as felt that he's purposely gone out to overshadow John every week - the pro is supposed to make the celeb look good but instead, it's been the JoJo show for the entire year.
Also wish he didn't cry at the drop of a hat as well.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely

In the early days they wouldn't even give constructive criticism to John, was all about praising the fact it was a same sex couple. Seemed unfair on the rest of the field as was untouchable for comment but then they started to pick up on mistakes.

One week when motsi said but your such a lovely couple. Sorry so are My mum and dad but they can't dance for toffee .. mark on performance not how they go together 

If we going to mark on couples should be AJ as they are together so are the only couple lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The NHS.

Obviously things are tough ATM with covid but their embracing of tech to help the situation is great.

Youngest has had a temp since sat night, on and off. We rang drs this morning for an emergency appointment for today. All had gone (only annoyance is wish they had call waiting queue rather than keep dialing until their not engaged from 8am)

So reception said call 111, they will either send you to a Dr, arrange a call back or even call us and say she's priority make room

So called 111, following the process.

20 min on hold then through, Dr will call you today

Hour or so later the nurse calls (much like when you first go a&e) she sent us a link so they can use our phones camera to video call them .

Not too concerned, not a high priority so Dr will call between 6-7 so don't worry. Doing all the right things etc

So instantly puts wifes mind at rest

And that's so much better than waiting at a&e for basically the same service just having to entertain a child in not their home.

Her temps down to 36 again so just carry on . Eldest at school, her twin is at nanny's getting attention so youngest can rest in peace
		
Click to expand...

Just to add to this impressive service 

Drs just phoned ... They said the time for a 1 year old was a bit off because they get worse at night so we thought call you now 

Antibiotics , sent to the local chemist pick up in an hour 

Fantastic service 👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2021)

Made it back onto the putting green this morning, great to be doing something golf related after a 14 month break 😁.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Definitely

In the early days they wouldn't even give constructive criticism to John, was all about praising the fact it was a same sex couple. Seemed unfair on the rest of the field as was untouchable for comment but then they started to pick up on mistakes.

One week when motsi said but your such a lovely couple. Sorry so are My mum and dad but they can't dance for toffee .. mark on performance not how they go together

If we going to mark on couples should be AJ as they are together so are the only couple lol
		
Click to expand...

God, so true - although that's probably the only thing that Motsi has said that makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2021)

Days like today when being retired, nothing flash or special, just quiet, relaxed and nothing stressful.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Made it back onto the putting green this morning, great to be doing something golf related after a 14 month break 😁.
		
Click to expand...

Great news mate.  Take it easy and hopefully you will be gracing the fairways again come spring.  Do you have any mates that you can walk a few holes with, when you are able, to start getting fitness back before you start swinging again?


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2021)

Leftie said:



			Great news mate.  Take it easy and hopefully you will be gracing the fairways again come spring.  Do you have any mates that you can walk a few holes with, when you are able, to start getting fitness back before you start swinging again?
		
Click to expand...

Still got another couple of months before I can try and swing, two lots of abdominal surgery, so being ultra cautious. Starting if with putting, something I neglected so a good time to work on this, may do some chipping next year. But I'm ready to go for spring, fingers crossed and time to look for a club to join 👍😁


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Definitely

In the early days they wouldn't even give constructive criticism to John, was all about praising the fact it was a same sex couple. Seemed unfair on the rest of the field as was untouchable for comment but then they started to pick up on mistakes.

One week when motsi said but your such a lovely couple. Sorry so are My mum and dad but they can't dance for toffee .. mark on performance not how they go together

If we going to mark on couples should be AJ as they are together so are the only couple lol
		
Click to expand...

Wife was watching results show I glanced up and said that there’s only one couple going through, so it wasn’t a shock to see them go through. 

I just couldn’t watch the same sex couple anymore they are just so camp it started to be cringeworthy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Wife was watching results show I glanced up and said that there’s only one couple going through, so it wasn’t a shock to see them go through.

I just couldn’t watch the same sex couple anymore they are just so camp it started to be cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

Refuse to watch the results show, it's the whole farcical event. The fact they try and act like it was last night even tho everyone knows it's an hour later 

I just have Dave Thorpe on Twitter and find out about lunchtime Sunday and play a guessing game with the wife 

Save myself an hour in the evening


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Free prescriptions in Scotland.
The amount of Meds my Mrs is on makes me mighty glad of that.
I balance out the act as I was asked who my doctor was recently only to be told he retired 3 years ago.

As an aside my wife has traced her side of the family back to Robert the Bruce.
On the side of his daughter Margaret' s marriage to one of the Stewart family.

Essex girl with Scots heritage.....now.
		
Click to expand...

Junkies Doon frae Troon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just to add to this impressive service

Drs just phoned ... They said the time for a 1 year old was a bit off because they get worse at night so we thought call you now

Antibiotics , sent to the local chemist pick up in an hour

Fantastic service 👍
		
Click to expand...

Had similar experience with BiLs GP practice and local general hospital (Chesterfield Royal) today.  Various scans and checks all triggered by GP to be done within a week and antibiotics prescribed.

Absolutely superb.

My wife is going to write to the trust and practice commending the practice receptionist who took our call this morning; the GP who called us back within a couple of hours - and immediately set up an X-ray appointment; the hospital dept who arranged x-rays for within 2 hrs of the GP contacting them; the dept doing the x-rays earlier this afternoon - and the GP just phoning us with her initial diagnosis, Anti-bs prescription, and next steps.

Long Live the NHS; Protect the NHS


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Refuse to watch the results show, it's the whole farcical event. The fact they try and act like it was last night even tho everyone knows it's an hour later

I just have Dave Thorpe on Twitter and find out about lunchtime Sunday and play a guessing game with the wife


Save myself an hour in the evening
		
Click to expand...

I never watch it now I think it’s wrong the best dancers don’t get through, happens every year. 

Also all the fawning over each other the judges and contestants, all so false.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2021)

I’ve been insulting and cladding my summerhouse with the aid of saws and a nail gun and so far I’ve not had an accident


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve been insulting and cladding my summerhouse with the aid of saws and a nail gun and so far I’ve not had an accident
		
Click to expand...


watch out, it may get you back for all the insults


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve been *insulting* and cladding my summerhouse with the aid of saws and a nail gun and so far I’ve not had an accident
		
Click to expand...

What's it done to you to deserve to be insulted?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve been insulting and cladding my summerhouse with the aid of saws and a nail gun and so far I’ve not had an accident
		
Click to expand...

So nailing your todger to the door was intentional.?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I never watch it now I think it’s wrong the best dancers don’t get through, happens every year.

Also all the fawning over each other the judges and contestants, all so false.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. There is a celeb every year that goes far further than their ability should dictate. I know it is ultimately a popularity contest but losing some good dancers technically to someone more inept but more social media savvy or in the public spotlight in their normal role isn't right.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Having my lunch in Tesco's car park and watching the delusions of adequacy of so many drivers trying to park...
Just watching a guy in his 60s take 4 goes to park his Beemer next to a Jeep that's not in the middle of it's bay..he parked, got out to check how close he was, got back in, backed out, came in again in, virtually, the exact same spot. Tried again and managed to move it 3 inches, tried again and put it back where it was originally.
Pure entertainment...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 14, 2021)

New puppy. 3 days in, comes when called. Today tried the whistle.
Puppy in lounge with wife, I casually went out into garden, up to the gate.and blew whistle.
No shout, just whistle.
Next thing puppy coming to me like the clappers😀
Good Boy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2021)

The sunset when out walking with the pup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The sunset when out walking with the pup.
View attachment 39946

Click to expand...

It's a fabulous sky tonight. There were a couple of wonderful picture moments on my way home, horizon pics, but sadly I was doing 60 with cars behind and nowhere to pull over so I missed the opportunity. 

Good picture 👍


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Wife was watching results show I glanced up and said that there’s only one couple going through, so it wasn’t a shock to see them go through.

I just couldn’t watch the same sex couple anymore they are just so camp it started to be cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

Ballroom dancing is camp. The heterosexual male dancers are generally quite camp.
Kelvin, the northern slab of granite who won it a couple of years ago, was as camp as a camp thing when he did a rumba.
If campness makes someone cringe, Saturday night early evening, light entertainment TV for the last 50 years must've been quite uncomfortable for them.


----------



## Whereditgo (Dec 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			The heterosexual male dancers are generally quite camp.
		
Click to expand...

Oy!.....We're not all camp


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Ballroom dancing is camp. The heterosexual male dancers are generally quite camp.
Kelvin, the northern slab of granite who won it a couple of years ago, was as camp as a camp thing when he did a rumba.
If campness makes someone cringe, Saturday night early evening, light entertainment TV for the last 50 years must've been quite uncomfortable for them.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not seen anything as bad as them two especially when they are being interviewed, not for me I just avoid watching anything I dislike and listen to music instead.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Just received a second hand Skycaddie SG5 that I bought from eBay for £27. Arrived in about 4 days after buying it. Bought it for spares for mine but it is actually in better condition than my 12 year old one. Connected to my sky golf account to activate it and saw that its last owner was called Tom Lewis. Not sure if it is the guy that is on tour but the course on there was Welwyn Garden City which is where he is from. All up and running and works like a dream. A real bargain seeing as my first one cost £300 back in 2009.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 14, 2021)

Built a set of speakers for a client loosely based on a £5k set of Klipsch monitors and finished them in a lovely Tineo Applewood with a Danish oil and gloss polyurethane clear coat. 

He just called them a “work of art”. It’s great to get feedback like that after working on them for well over a week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Ballroom dancing is camp. The heterosexual male dancers are generally quite camp.
Kelvin, the northern slab of granite who won it a couple of years ago, was as camp as a camp thing when he did a rumba.
If campness makes someone cringe, Saturday night early evening, light entertainment TV for the last 50 years must've been quite uncomfortable for them.
		
Click to expand...

I Met Kelvin Fletcher a few weeks before the Strictly he won and he was what they call "pumped". I think if you called him camp you'd have been running something under the cold tap to fix the nosebleed. Really nice guy though


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I Met Kelvin Fletcher a few weeks before the Strictly he won and he was what they call "pumped". I think if you called him camp you'd have been running something under the cold tap to fix the nosebleed. Really nice guy though
		
Click to expand...

I doubt very much he would care less if anyone called him camp. He doesn't seem the type who would feel threatened.
If he's really a nice guy, as he seems, he might even feel more hostile towards someone who assumes that he's an aggressive homophobe, just because he's muscular and heterosexual. 
John Waite is also fairly "pumped". Any assumptions about him?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2021)

My internet and Wi-Fi back up and running after being down since Friday  sadly my 65 inch telly is still in for repair   .
But better than sitting watching Corrie and Loose woman along with the misses .


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. There is a celeb every year that goes far further than their ability should dictate. I know it is ultimately a popularity contest but losing some good dancers technically to someone more inept but more social media savvy or in the public spotlight in their normal role isn't right.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but it is an entertainment show first & a dance competition second - there's plenty of instances where someone has won it and the more accomplished dancer/performer doesn't because they don't get the public vote (mostly because they might have done some ballet as a kid and for some reason, the great British public think that that's some sort of massive advantage)


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			But better than sitting watching Corrie and Loose woman along with the misses .
		
Click to expand...

I wager sticking pins in your eyes is better than watching either of those


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2021)

My youngest getting better every day after her tonsillitis

All 3 kids asleep in their own beds by 7 .. without my wife here (not alone I had assistance lol) been a good week since she slept in her own bed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			I agree but it is an entertainment show first & a dance competition second - there's plenty of instances where someone has won it and the more accomplished dancer/performer doesn't because they don't get the public vote (mostly because they might have done some ballet as a kid and for some reason, the great British public think that that's some sort of massive advantage)
		
Click to expand...

It's always about the journey which is why the public tend to as they do. Much the same on things like the X factor


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2021)

People moaning about people moaning.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2021)

people moaning about people moaning about people moaning........


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2021)

Using the carry bag tomorrow,  rather than my usual powakaddy and big bag combo. 

Wow.   Just chuck it in the car with the shoes.  Simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2021)

A trip to see the Xmas lights with the daughter 🥰


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2021)

At last my 65inch is coming back home tomorrow afternoon, just in time for Corrie .
I might burst into the old Peters & Lee song  Welcome Home


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			At last my 65inch is coming back home tomorrow afternoon, just in time for Corrie .
I might burst into the old Peters & Lee song  Welcome Home 

Click to expand...

65inch Willy??  Even 6.5inch would be an exaggeration (apparently)


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Pants said:



			65inch Willy??  Even 6.5inch would be an exaggeration (apparently) 

Click to expand...

That's pants Pants, mibbie if I'd been an exaggerating fisherman.
It's only in the last few years I had some length problems, but that's all sorted, now that I know how to use my senior shaft   .
It's all down to experience kiddo, at 75  I've not had any complaints so far


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			It's all down to experience kiddo, at 75  I've not had any complaints so far

Click to expand...

Might want to turn your hearing aid on?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



View attachment 39988

Click to expand...


Random irritations this way ------------------->>>


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Random irritations this way ------------------->>>
		
Click to expand...

Why does that have to be a random irritation? I’d love nothing better than to stay at home all Christmas, rather than be off around the country visiting people I’d rather not!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why does that have to be a random irritation? I’d love nothing better than to stay at home all Christmas, rather than be off around the country visiting people I’d rather not!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that you hate your family and friends.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Might want to turn your hearing aid on? 

Click to expand...

Pardon


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 16, 2021)

How quiet the beach was this morning.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sorry to hear that you hate your family and friends. 

Click to expand...

Don’t be sorry, most of them don’t like me either 😬


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Random irritations this way ------------------->>>
		
Click to expand...

Au contraire


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

New double glazing been fitted in a few rooms and the back door repaired 

House is now draught free and can be securely locked up!!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			New double glazing been fitted in a few rooms and the back door repaired 

House is now draught free and can be securely locked up!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The misses will probably want all the windows open


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			New double glazing been fitted in a few rooms and the back door repaired 

House is now draught free and can be securely locked up!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get the windows from?


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Where did you get the windows from?
		
Click to expand...


local independent firm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2021)

Two this morning.  Successfully undid and cleared the trap from the bathroom sink (yeaugh the gunge🤮) and seem to have refitted it 🤗…and…put second coat of Danish oil on a chopping board I’m doing for my daughter’s b/f Christmas pressie - and Mrs SILH says it looks great 🥳


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why does that have to be a random irritation? I’d love nothing better than to stay at home all Christmas, rather than be off around the country visiting people I’d rather not!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately my family live within a few miles of us and as I have just retired this will be the first Christmas run in in fifty years that I have not had to work. Cheers! Stay at home grandad me!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2021)

There has been a number of people going around stealing Amazon parcels from peoples front doors 

So someone around the corner got an Amazon Parcel box , put inside it a wine glass box and inside that decided to fill it up her dogs poop 💩 and a note saying - Serves you right your thieving “infraction” 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Two this morning.  Successfully undid and cleared the trap from the bathroom sink (yeaugh the gunge🤮) and seem to have refitted it 🤗…and…put second coat of Danish oil on a chopping board I’m doing for my daughter’s b/f Christmas pressie - and Mrs SILH says it looks great 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Don’t put any more coats on that and make sure you buff that coat right down and leave it for at least a week to cure.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Just bought myself an almost new 14 inch Lenovo Ideapad 1, for £70 happy days


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Don’t put any more coats on that and make sure you buff that coat right down and leave it for at least a week to cure.
		
Click to expand...

Oops.  I‘ve done 3rd but will wait as you suggest.before I do a final one.  What do you mean by buffing right down’.  Is that giving it a very fine sanding, or giving it a very hard rub down with a cloth - or what. Your advice is much appreciated.  My dad was a cabinetmaker - gone now near 20yrs - real old school and I’ve got all his tools - just every so often something pops up that makes me really miss him.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oops.  I‘ve done 3rd but will wait as you suggest.before I do a final one.  What do you mean by buffing right down’.  Is that giving it a very fine sanding, or giving it a very hard rub down with a cloth - or what. Your advice is much appreciated.  My dad was a cabinetmaker - gone now near 20yrs - real old school and I’ve got all his tools - just every so often something pops up that makes me really miss him.
		
Click to expand...

Danish Oil works by penetrating the wood grain and bonding with it then polymerising and curing. When you put more coats on it no longer penetrates and just “sits” on top. It will add more sheen to it but no more protection. 
It contains varnish so it needs to fully cure before it’s really food safe. 

Buffing it right down with a cloth is fine, it’s really just to make sure that the excess really is taken away as it won’t be penetrating as above. 
The buffing also adds sheen to the oil before it cures. 

Don’t do a ‘final’ coat as it’s not adding anything but additional time to cure. 

Once applied, Danish Oil needs 15 minutes to penetrate before the excess is wiped off, once that’s done leave it a day in a warm room and then give it a proper buffing. 

That’s my advice anyway, or use Mineral Oil, much safer IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2021)

North Shropshire, a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 17, 2021)

A day off in lieu and a £50 voucher for what should hopefully be half hours work on Sunday morning. 
It's the little things that make a big difference.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Danish Oil works by penetrating the wood grain and bonding with it then polymerising and curing. When you put more coats on it no longer penetrates and just “sits” on top. It will add more sheen to it but no more protection.
It contains varnish so it needs to fully cure before it’s really food safe.

Buffing it right down with a cloth is fine, it’s really just to make sure that the excess really is taken away as it won’t be penetrating as above.
The buffing also adds sheen to the oil before it cures.

Don’t do a ‘final’ coat as it’s not adding anything but additional time to cure.

Once applied, Danish Oil needs 15 minutes to penetrate before the excess is wiped off, once that’s done leave it a day in a warm room and then give it a proper buffing.

That’s my advice anyway, or use Mineral Oil, much safer IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for that.  As it’s a Christmas pressie it’s not going to be used for some time and so I’ll just give it a good hard buffing down, then let it sit in warm place under our Christmas tree and not do another coat. 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Many thanks for that.  As it’s a Christmas pressie it’s not going to be used for some time and so I’ll just give it a good hard buffing down, then let it sit in warm place under our Christmas tree and not do another coat. 👍
		
Click to expand...

What type of wood did you use?


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 17, 2021)

Printer firmware update blocking the use of 3rd party cartridges. 😡


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Printer firmware update blocking the use of 3rd party cartridges. 😡
		
Click to expand...

It's not HP is it? Mine is showing an update pending but I keep snoozing the message, won't be able to keep doing that though.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It's not HP is it? Mine is showing an update pending but I keep snoozing the message, won't be able to keep doing that though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Wife ran the update.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Yes. Wife ran the update.
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks. Will be putting that off for as long as I can then. HP want £300 for a set of toners that I get for £80 on Amazon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Bollocks. Will be putting that off for as long as I can then. HP want £300 for a set of toners that I get for £80 on Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

I have a HP smart printer scanner too, could I turn off the Wi-Fi and connect using the USB cable ??


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I have a HP smart printer scanner too, could I turn off the Wi-Fi and connect using the USB cable ??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how that would affect it. The update probably originates in the PC based driver software.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure how that would affect it. The update probably originates in the PC based driver software.
		
Click to expand...

Ours was done via the printer. I’ve found instructions to roll back the firmware but haven’t had time to try. 
The toners aren’t even half used.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Ours was done via the printer. I’ve found instructions to roll back the firmware but haven’t had time to try.
The toners aren’t even half used.
		
Click to expand...

If you find a successful route would you mind sharing? Like you, my toners were only just replaced. 

There is supposedly a trick by re-using the chips from genuine HP toners but not sure of it's success rate.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If you find a successful route would you mind sharing? Like you, my toners were only just replaced.

There is supposedly a trick by re-using the chips from genuine HP toners but not sure of it's success rate.
		
Click to expand...

I shall report back once I’ve had a go.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2021)

80/80 on this years ifour quiz!


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 17, 2021)

Chap I know is a staunch west brom fan, absolutely hates wolves and always has something to say when we lose....well his son's just been taken on into our academy. Doesn't seem to mind posting pics of him kitted out in the gold and black now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			What type of wood did you use?
		
Click to expand...

Piece of left over oak worktop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Piece of left over oak worktop.
		
Click to expand...

When we moved into our current house 12 years ago the kitchen was falling apart and we changed it. We chose oak work tops, still looking great by the way, but with some spare the joiner fitting it cut 2 chopping boards for us. We are still using them, they still look great, they will likely see us out. Great choice to be doing what you are 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When we moved into our current house 12 years ago the kitchen was falling apart and we changed it. We chose oak work tops, still looking great by the way, but with some spare the joiner fitting it cut 2 chopping boards for us. We are still using them, they still look great, they will likely see us out. Great choice to be doing what you are 👍
		
Click to expand...

My wife reminds me it’s beech.  But same applies.  I made myself a chopping board that’s still in use when we did our kitchen some ten years ago.  My efforts with this new one convince me to make another as I’ve still got a fair bit of unused worktop left.👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2021)

Played yesterday with our 17yr old England Womens Order of Merit 2021 winner yesterday.  She’s got a CH of +6 😳 and was a joy to watch a play golf with. And a lovely unaffected young lass to boot.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife reminds me it’s beech.  But same applies.  I made myself a chopping board that’s still in use when we did our kitchen some ten years ago.  My efforts with this new one convince me to make another as I’ve still got a fair bit of unused worktop left.👍
		
Click to expand...

You’re probably fortunate that it’s beech.
Danish Oil on oak can be a risk due to the tannins in the oak, I’ve had a few projects where the oak has blackened when it’s reacted with the Danish Oil. It’s the chance you take. 

My recommendation for the next one you make is to use mineral oil instead (also known as cutting board oil).


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 18, 2021)

We had an earhquake here today - made the hounds jump 
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...37/mag5quake-Dec-18-2021-Italy-Bergamo-I.html

Thankfully no loss of life


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 18, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			We had an earhquake here today - made the hounds jump
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...37/mag5quake-Dec-18-2021-Italy-Bergamo-I.html

Thankfully no loss of life 

Click to expand...

Did the earth move for the misses too


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Did the earth move for the misses too 

Click to expand...

1st time since i met her apparently


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2021)

Masterchef and Strictly - for once both my favourites won


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Masterchef and Strictly - for once both my favourites won 

Click to expand...


spoilers 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Masterchef and Strictly - for once both my favourites won 

Click to expand...

Strictly has been an uplifting joy this year,  a joy so needed in these difficult times.  Yes of course it’s about dancing and the celebs learning to dance, but it’s so much more than that…💃🕺🥰


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

ExRabbit said:









Click to expand...

Thankyou for posting this.  Just watching the introductions has triggered so much happy memories and reflections on sitting with my dad and brother watching Superstars…and of course David Vine and Ron Pickering…sports voices of the 70s…thankyou.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2021)

Popped out for a coffee and ended up having a roast dinner, and we knew half the staff from other bars and restaurants that had closed. Great to meet old friends.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

My home made mince pies baked this afternoon with my home made mincemeat filling, well according to my Mrs they are great and got the 👍👍 What else does a bloke do when the course is closed as banks of fog keep rolling in as soon as we think of opening.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My home made mince pies baked this afternoon with my home made mincemeat filling, well according to my Mrs they are great and got the 👍👍 *What else does a bloke do when the course is closed as banks of fog keep rolling in as soon as we think of opening*.
		
Click to expand...

Escape the wife, head straight to the pro shop and buy a new set of irons then spend 3hrs shanking them on the range, no?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Escape the wife, head straight to the pro shop and buy a new set of irons then spend 3hrs shanking them on the range, no?
		
Click to expand...

Did that in July…🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Masterchef and Strictly - for once both my favourites won 

Click to expand...

What did you make of the Masterchef final? I thought the eventual winner was lucky to get through and the other two were head and shoulders above him. Then the lad who smashed every round made a right cock up in the final and the other did bloody steak and chips 😬


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What did you make of the Masterchef final? I thought the eventual winner was lucky to get through and the other two were head and shoulders above him. Then the lad who smashed every round made a right cock up in the final and the other did bloody steak and chips 😬
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing to me man, I've still got 2 episodes to watch


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2021)

BrianM said:



			What are you doing to me man, I've still got 2 episodes to watch 

Click to expand...

Sorry 😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 20, 2021)

Some absolutely stunning photos taken from Scottish hills and Lake District fells the couple of days during the cloud inversion conditions.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Some absolutely stunning photos taken from Scottish hills and Lake District fells the couple of days during the cloud inversion conditions.
		
Click to expand...

have you seen the drone shot of Blackpool tower?

https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....g-pictures-show-blackpool-tower-emerging-fog/


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2021)

5 months after moving in the last boxes were finally unpacked today!!!!!

now we can get on with renovating, probably have to box some stuff up again lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 20, 2021)

Getting a reasonable (but wiped out by inflation) pay rise without having to kick up a fuss.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 20, 2021)

Picked up a bottle of Graham’s 10 years old tawny port. Cheese board will be out later.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2021)

The Mrs needs an MRI scan on an intestinal problem...thought she was going to have to wait until mid January 
Got a call an hour ago - there's a cancellation at 6 if you want it...
Off to SMH for the 3rd time today...blood tests for her at 9, booster for the Boy at 3, MRI at 6....might see if I can get on the payroll


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2021)

Dentist tells me that CT scan shows that dental implants for a couple of my teeth would not be ‘simple’ and that additional surgery or bone ‘transplanting’ would be required. 

As simple implants would cost £5000 for the pair, the cost of what I’d need would be thousand(s) more.  Well…that rules that out.  But is was good to know as getting implants for a couple of my teeth have been sitting in back of my mind as an option even though I had no idea how much they’d cost.  Now that I do, I can happily rule out that option.  Happy days…I think.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sorry 😂
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the final anyway, all 3 excellent chefs with promising careers in front of them 😀


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 20, 2021)

Learned how to do kerf cut bending for the set of speakers I am working on. It's bloody difficult but it's also pretty cool when it works. Once it's wrapped in some nice veneer, I think they will be the best looking to date.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Learned how to do kerf cut bending for the set of speakers I am working on. It's bloody difficult but it's also pretty cool when it works. Once it's wrapped in some nice veneer, I think they will be the best looking to date.
		
Click to expand...

We did this when making a bespoke bed frame for someone, the curve was massive with a cherry veneer finish, was bigger than king size, made it fully in workshop then broke it down to get fitted.
They got all the bedding handmade as well as bed wasn’t a standard size 😳


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 20, 2021)

BrianM said:



			We did this when making a bespoke bed frame for someone, the curve was massive with a cherry veneer finish, was bigger than king size, made it fully in workshop then broke it down to get fitted.
They got all the bedding handmade as well as bed wasn’t a standard size 😳
		
Click to expand...

It was hard to get the spacing and depth of cut right but once I got it the result was pretty decent. I imagine on a larger scale would be challenging as this is only 4 panels that are 250 x 220 mm.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It was hard to get the spacing and depth of cut right but once I got it the result was pretty decent. I imagine on a larger scale would be challenging as this is only 4 panels that are 250 x 220 mm.
		
Click to expand...

It was a big challenge and that was about 20 years ago, remember it well due to how complex it was, the amount of clamps on it was ridiculous 😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 21, 2021)

21 - 12 - 21

A special day – the solstice – the turn of the year.

If my mother were alive, she would be 97 today, her birthday.
She had a long and interesting life.
This is the fourth such day without her.
That is how long it has taken for it to gladden and not sadden my heart to think of her on this day of the year.

If you still have a mother
Or a mother-in-law
Tell her that you love her
Sometime over the next few days

Don’t say it because I ask you to
Or because you think you ought to
Say it because it is true

You can do this for me
It will gladden my heart
More importantly, it will gladden hers

Thank you.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Picked up a bottle of Graham’s 10 years old tawny port. Cheese board will be out later.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm I do like that  even without the cheese


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2021)

Sunrise today scheduled for 8:20, and the sky is just starting to brighten. Not a cloud in sight so it should be a warm one.

Sunset scheduled for 17:57, so should be dark around 18:30


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2021)

Few days until Christmas. Not back in until boxing day.

Hopefully round of golf Thursday 
Tomorrow off to some Santa workshop on a local farm we booked last year and was postponed to this year . Kids older now so will love it more 

That and wife's preparing to cook a lovely dinner on the big day 

Magical


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What did you make of the Masterchef final? I thought the eventual winner was lucky to get through and the other two were head and shoulders above him. Then the lad who smashed every round made a right cock up in the final and the other did bloody steak and chips 😬
		
Click to expand...

Ok so now it's safe...agree that Dan was generally behind the other two but just warmed to him. The lack of confidence somehow always appeal to my heart! Liam...oh Liam...could have cried for him. What an intense young man. Can't recall the name of the other guy but didn't warm to him as much for some reason...


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 21, 2021)

Managed to fly into Edinburgh today - staying with my 97 year old father whom I hadn't seen in 15 months 

Just put him to bed !!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2021)

Something to put a smile on your face.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473201576919642114


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Something to put a smile on your face.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473201576919642114

Click to expand...

Love that. The way they check them all and then clearly find a favourite and run off with it. So cute.


----------



## RichA (Dec 22, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Something to put a smile on your face.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473201576919642114

Click to expand...

FFS. A little over 10 years since our little man died. Just when I think I'm starting to get over it, someone posts this. 
Maybe it's time.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2021)

RichA said:



			FFS. A little over 10 years since our little man died. *Just when I think I'm starting to get over it*, someone posts this.
Maybe it's time.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dentist tells me that CT scan shows that dental implants for a couple of my teeth would not be ‘simple’ and that additional surgery or bone ‘transplanting’ would be required.

As simple implants would cost £5000 for the pair, the cost of what I’d need would be thousand(s) more.  Well…that rules that out.  But is was good to know as getting implants for a couple of my teeth have been sitting in back of my mind as an option even though I had no idea how much they’d cost.  Now that I do, I can happily rule out that option.  Happy days…I think.
		
Click to expand...

Hugh , bite the bullet  you can't take it with you mate, just think of the nice smile you'll have


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hugh , bite the bullet  ...
		
Click to expand...

Surely that'll do more damage!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dentist tells me that CT scan shows that dental implants for a couple of my teeth would not be ‘simple’ and that additional surgery or bone ‘transplanting’ would be required.
...
		
Click to expand...

CT scans for dental work? Wow!
Still, if analysis determines extent of work reqd is 'unjustifiable'....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			CT scans for dental work? Wow!
Still, if analysis determines extent of work reqd is 'unjustifiable'....
		
Click to expand...

It was only a normal inhouse x-ray they used when my misses had hers done, fortunately she didn't need any bone re enforcement, but still very expensive 
Hopefully she'll be smiling soon


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 23, 2021)

Just over 5 years since ELP became just Palmer.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Dec 23, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry. It gladdened my heart. Retirement in 4 years and Dogs Trust will be getting a visit within days of me walking away from work. Looking forward to being in a position to give another mutt or two the time and attention they deserve.


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2021)

RichA said:



			Don't be sorry. It gladdened my heart. Retirement in 4 years and Dogs Trust will be getting a visit within days of me walking away from work. Looking forward to being in a position to give another mutt or two the time and attention they deserve.
		
Click to expand...


Think you sound like a perfect candidate for early retirement!!!


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

taking my dog over the park and him meeting one of his sisters. we last bumped into her about 3 years ago.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2021)

Ready salted crisps.


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2021)

Spending several hours with an expert in data science, feel like an old dog thats learning new tricks  lots of work to do now!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ready salted crisps.
		
Click to expand...

I like them, but Sensations Sweet Chilli crisps are great.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			Spending several hours with an expert in data science, feel like an old dog thats learning new tricks  lots of work to do now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tell this old dog about it, I'm pulling my hair out trying to transfer files and programs to my latest laptop


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ready salted crisps.
		
Click to expand...

Sea salt and cracked black pepper surely 😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ready salted crisps.
		
Click to expand...

I pine for the M&S Lamb and Mint Sauce flavour......


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 23, 2021)

Getting the last set of custom speakers out the door for this year. Going to take a break for a few weeks - then figure out how much I owe the tax man (look out for an entry on the Random Irritations thread!)


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Sea salt and cracked black pepper surely 😉
		
Click to expand...

Depends on strength as don't like burny mouth crisps! I love salt and vinegar and variations thereof BUT the ones that burn my mouth get binned.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I pine for the M&S Lamb and Mint Sauce flavour......

Click to expand...

M&S Worcester source flavour are my favourites


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			M&S Worcester source flavour are my favourites
		
Click to expand...

You can have all of them....not my faves...


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You can have all of them....not my faves...
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t offering them to you


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			I wasn’t offering them to you
		
Click to expand...

Good


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2021)

Bailey's and ice.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

chellie said:



			Bailey's and ice.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs d is about to demolish a bottle of Baileys


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d is about to demolish a bottle of Baileys
		
Click to expand...


Teach her its easier to take the lid off and pour it 

second thoughts it is baileys......


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d is about to demolish a bottle of Baileys
		
Click to expand...


I bought a litre one when it was on offer the other week. Hic hic...


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

chellie said:



			I bought a litre one when it was on offer the other week. Hic hic...
		
Click to expand...

shes got 2 bottles


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			shes got 2 bottles
		
Click to expand...


I've got lots of gin as well so only the bought one.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2021)

3 -ve LFTs...Christmas is ON!!


----------



## IanM (Dec 24, 2021)

9.45 start time booked for Boxing Day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 24, 2021)

Daughter has completed the 24 day metamorphosis and now exists as pure energy. 

It’s going to be a long day. 🥰


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 24, 2021)

Christmas fever pitch has been reached in our house. Love the excitement of it all. Trying to rinse every bit of it whilst our daughter still believes. It really is the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2021)

Everything done. Car parked, and off for a few festive beers in the village.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Everything done. Car parked, and off for a few festive beers in the village.
		
Click to expand...

Git!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Git!  

Click to expand...

Will text you a photo of the beers on Solare’s terrace!


----------



## chellie (Dec 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			9.45 start time booked for Boxing Day.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy. We play in the annual shotgun.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Christmas fever pitch has been reached in our house. Love the excitement of it all. Trying to rinse every bit of it whilst our daughter still believes. It really is the most wonderful time of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Our three grandchildren 2, 3 and 8 are due to arrive shortly. As you say, a wonderful time and we will be making the absolute best of our time together. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2021)

Another Christmas tradition in our family… I’ve just logged into NORAD Santa to see where he’s up to delivering presents. We used to get the kids high with this. Great to hear our children are now doing the same with the grandchildren.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Another Christmas tradition in our family… I’ve just logged into NORAD Santa to see where he’s up to delivering presents. We used to get the kids high with this. Great to hear our children are now doing the same with the grandchildren.

Merry Christmas to you all.
		
Click to expand...


Merry Xmas to you and yours


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Made some honey roasted pecans yesterday with a sprinkling of cinnamon. Sweet mother there gorgeous.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Made some honey roasted pecans yesterday with a sprinkling of cinnamon. Sweet mother there gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 24, 2021)

Just arranged a partner & a tee time for Boxing Day. Grand!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2021)

The Snowman film. To me it is like the queens speech and is a Christmas Day ritual.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

My 4 great-grandchildren gladden my heart


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My 4 great-grandchildren gladden my heart 

Click to expand...

Can you get those Batman slippers in size 9? Asking for a friend.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 26, 2021)

Yesterday I managed a 4 hour cooking session and then eat it all, not bad less than 2 months after surgery. 
Next step is to get back on the course


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474493607122022406


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My 4 great-grandchildren gladden my heart 

Click to expand...

Great picture William


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Great picture William
		
Click to expand...

Cheers David, it was taken by a professional like yourself.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 26, 2021)

Nostalgia trip last night.
TV
Robin Hood righting all the wrongs, and beating the bad guy in a good old sword fight. Took me back to when I saw it as a kid in cinema. Thought it was magic. 
That was followed by two Morecombe and Wise: still laugh,  though seen before. Previn aka Preview was a good old sport, as was Shirley Bassey.
Don't make em like that any more🙁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

BiL…it’s not good, in fact it’s really c**p, but it could have been worse.  Sometimes we can be thankful for small mercies, and sometimes we must.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

It’s taken me more than 30yrs but today I worked out how to open the windows of the front double glazing at my MiLs - she’d forgotten many moons before I first came up.  And all I needed was an Allen key.  Doh!


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers David, it was taken by a professional like yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - I got told to take the camera to our Christmas gathering yesterday - to be fair I don't take enough pics with a proper camera of my two granddaughters - it's something I need to rectify.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2021)

Last Saturday (18th) we were out with friends, and three to four days later 4 of the 13 of us had tested positive. We booked ourselves for PCR tests ASAP, although we had no symptoms and took countless lateral flows which were all negative, we were still anxious awaiting the PCR test results. My wife loves Christmas with her family, she's like a big kid. Ultimately we decided we'd done enough lateral flows that one of them would have shown positive if we had it, so we went as planned, and thankfully at around 6pm Christmas Day we finally got the results texted through saying negative as well! We had a fantastic day, and then another wonderful one with my family on Boxing Day. There's nothing like the threat of it being cancelled for the second year running to make you really appreciate Christmas with the families. And we are both very lucky to have such lovely families as well.


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Bubble & squeak, I'll say that again .................. *BUBBLE & SQUEAK.*
One of the joys of Christmas.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Bubble & squeak, I'll say that again .................. *BUBBLE & SQUEAK.*
One of the joys of Christmas.

Click to expand...

Love a bit of bubble, with a fried egg


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Love a bit of bubble, with a fried egg
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, fried egg ................................. now that sounds an absolute winner!


----------



## Wilson (Dec 27, 2021)

My 6yr old being braver than me, when we took her to get her ears pierced today. I said she had to wait until secondary school, but relented when everyone is her class started to get them - she’s got little studs, and they really suit her, she looks all grown up.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475535470645886976


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2021)

My second grandaughter past her driving test first time.
As did her elder sister, mother, father, grandma, and papa.
Good motoring genes in the family


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 28, 2021)

Last Thursday was lovely. Eldest went to nannys for a sleep over the night before

wife came in at 7am (I had twin 1 with me) I was like what time is it? 7 .. what a lay in! 6 has been good for ages .. 7 is like pre children days 

tee off at 9 made it all the sweeter


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

I was asleep before 11.00pm last night and woke up at 10.00am this morning.
Perfect.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-59804694

Maybe the old sticker was right; Notts cops are tops...


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

A little bit late to the party but the Dettori docu on sky


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

Ademola Lookman.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Dec 28, 2021)

Having my daughter home from Singapore for Christmas and New Year.

I've not seen her in the flesh for over 2 years as she lives/works out there teaching English.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-59804694

Maybe the old sticker was right; Notts cops are tops...  

Click to expand...

IIRC, they were the Force which had the tallest height requirement.
(When there was such a thing).

Still got big hearts😊


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			IIRC, they were the Force which had the tallest height requirement.
(When there was such a thing).

Still got big hearts😊
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the City of London but I could be wrong...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			IIRC, they were the Force which had the tallest height requirement.
(When there was such a thing).

Still got big hearts😊
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I thought that was the City of London but I could be wrong...

Click to expand...

One to you Sir; the old Nottingham City force required a minimum height of 6 feet.  I thought the City of London used to be 5' 11".


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2021)

A good old post Christmas purge of stuff in the house 

Kids toys for charity shop

Clothes for the clothes bank 

Eldests car seat (which all 3 ended up using at one point) finally out the cupboard

Ah

Lovely


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Riding a live Peloton class on my birthday and getting a Happy Birthday from the instructor. I have become a Peloton Groupie  

Actually I think it's more I'm a Peloton Junkie! On Christmas night my husband said "I've just had an email from Peloton. They've asked "is AJ allright - we haven't seen her today"!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Getting a lot sorted with the doctors and hospital regarding ongoing treatment and symptom management. Was a little nervous with the Christmas break that all the lines of communication wouldn't be joined up, but all phone calls made on time, medics have spoken and agreed a plan and a picked up a new glucometer. Very pleased


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2021)

The “wine recommendation” thread. There’s not a lot wrong with the forum when you can have so much fun reading, and seeing the support, a thread like this brings. And lets not mention the sampling…. Still don’t know how I sprained my thumb on Christmas Day night - port may have been involved.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2021)

NHS working superbly for my BiL towards stabilising his rapidly deteriorating health and then defining a prognosis and treatment plan for the multiple myeloma he was, just a week ago, diagnosed as having developed.  Today the bone marrow biopsy should signpost what is to come.

Given its been over Christmas, never mind in a pandemic, the GP and hospital nursing, imaging and consultants have responded superbly well and have expedited everything required.  We are very grateful.  That said, it’s going to be very tough for him, and all of us close to him, over the coming years…but we will do what we can and what he needs.

We might worry and moan about the state of the world and indeed the discussions on this forum…as discussed in PS topic raised earlier today, but in truth and in most part, my BiLs illness reminds me that these discussions are of little or no consequence in the great scheme of things.

But sitting on a train heading home by myself, it’s great to be able to share my gratitude and concerns with the bunch of overwhelmingly decent and supportive folks on here.


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2021)

Could post this in irritations as well. HID's car insurance is due for renewal. Have cut it by just over £100 by moving insurer. I check every year and have been astounded by the result this year.


----------



## IanM (Dec 29, 2021)

Looking put the window,  its 4.30 and not quite dark yet.   Improvement noticeable!!


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

Fresh homemade roasted garlic and rosemary focaccia for tea with a selection of cheeses, Parma ham and homemade pickled onions.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Fresh homemade roasted garlic and rosemary focaccia for tea with a selection of cheeses, Parma ham and homemade pickled onions.
		
Click to expand...

Room for me? I’ll bring the wine and port.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Fresh homemade roasted garlic and rosemary focaccia for tea with a selection of cheeses, Parma ham and homemade pickled onions.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh my kinda meal right there - add some posh crisps though!


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Room for me? I’ll bring the wine and port.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll be drinking the port by yourself as it doesn’t agree with me!


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh my kinda meal right there - add some posh crisps though!
		
Click to expand...

How posh are we talking?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			How posh are we talking?
		
Click to expand...

Lidl Deluxe


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Lidl Deluxe 

Click to expand...

Thank god for that as i can’t stretch to M&S


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Lidl Deluxe 

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Thank god for that as i can’t stretch to M&S
		
Click to expand...

And some people think there is a problem with this forum 😄. They need to come here more often 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Thank god for that as i can’t stretch to M&S
		
Click to expand...

I was actually in M&S Food yesterday - met a pal for a walk and popped in for a nosey. Needed a big bag of crisps and they were £2.50 - daylight robbery!


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I was actually in M&S Food yesterday - met a pal for a walk and popped in for a nosey. Needed a big bag of crisps and they were £2.50 - daylight robbery!
		
Click to expand...

£2.50! I hope you stormed out and made a post of the random irritations thread


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			£2.50! I hope you stormed out and made a post of the random irritations thread
		
Click to expand...

I certainly flounced out empty handed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

https://fb.watch/acoap536x5/


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I certainly flounced out empty handed 

Click to expand...

You can’t beat a good flounce every so often


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I certainly flounced out empty handed 

Click to expand...

Full on hissy flounce or a disgruntled slam the trolleys out the way type of exit?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Full on hissy flounce or a disgruntled slam the trolleys out the way type of exit?
		
Click to expand...

A mild put the basket back with a little bit of extra force exit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A mild put the basket back with a little bit of extra force exit 

Click to expand...

6/10


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A mild put the basket back with a little bit of extra force exit 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			6/10
		
Click to expand...

Amanda is British, not French or Italian, that counts for a 9. Full respect 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amanda is British, not French or Italian, that counts for a 9. Full respect 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not convinced
		
Click to expand...

Women must be more liberal and dramatic in Berkshire 😁.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Women must be more liberal and dramatic in Berkshire 😁.
		
Click to expand...

Next time you're down south for an H4H meet I'll give you the lowdown of olde Bracknell town. Not sure liberal and dramatic cut it. Terrifying covers it and more likely to get bashed out of the way if they go into full temper tantrum.


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			A mild put the basket back with a little bit of extra force exit 

Click to expand...

A mild curse thrown in for good measure?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			A mild curse thrown in for good measure?
		
Click to expand...

It was M&S so a "darnit" sufficed


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It was M&S so a "darnit" sufficed 

Click to expand...


reported


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 30, 2021)

Discovering that Majestic sell beer too including Ashai, which I have never been able to track down locally (until now)


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Discovering that Majestic sell beer too including Ashai, which I have never been able to track down locally (until now)
		
Click to expand...

Presumably Asahi. Depending how far into Kent you are...Wing Yip in Croydon used to sell this - and almost certainly still do. Great for Thai supplies too - was my norml reason to go there, but with a Thai virtually across the road, I get my supplies through them these day - or grow them myself! Kaffir Lime Leaf plants are still pushing out new leaves!


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2021)

Car insurance renewal going down. Wife's down by £40. My renewal offer down by £10....Money Supermarket check and I saved £130 more. ✔👍😎


----------



## chico (Dec 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Discovering that Majestic sell beer too including Ashai, which I have never been able to track down locally (until now)
		
Click to expand...

My local Sainsburys sells it.


----------



## chellie (Dec 30, 2021)

Piece said:



			Car insurance renewal going down. Wife's down by £40. My renewal offer down by £10....Money Supermarket check and I saved £130 more. ✔👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Similar to my post earlier on. Plus cashback of £42 from Top Cash Back.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2021)

Tesco click and collect 8am this morning, there load and back 16 minutes 👍👍


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2021)

chellie said:



			Similar to my post earlier on. Plus cashback of £42 from Top Cash Back.
		
Click to expand...

My renewal  due today, AXA gone up to £340,  RAC £190 for the same cover  - job done!


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Discovering that Majestic sell beer too including Ashai, which I have never been able to track down locally (until now)
		
Click to expand...

Tesco sell it


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			Tesco sell it
		
Click to expand...

And Asda.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

The new Jimmy Carr standup on Netflix. Very funny and very clever in the subject matter covered to ensure everyone is equally offended 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2021)

More joined up NHS service so very happy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2021)

Leffe Blonde 0.0% - not three bad at all…👍


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2021)

Out for a round at midday, first in weeks, been having a torrid time lately, just going to try and go out and enjoy it 😀


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

I reckon we've doubled the amount of sun we've seen in December in the last 2 hours.....


----------



## rulefan (Dec 31, 2021)

Having just been switched from Avro, who were pretty good with their customer service responses over the last few years, to Octopus, I must say I was very impressed by two calls i made in the last couple of days.
Despite the rather long winded introduction apologising for the length of time they were taking to respond to emails and phone calls, my call was picked up within a couple of seconds and satisfactorily answered with very helpful information..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

Driver and putter both regripped and an old 7 wood head has been reshafted and gripped ready to be unleashed tomorrow morning as an experiment.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Driver and putter both regripped and an old 7 wood head has been reshafted and gripped ready to be unleashed tomorrow morning as an experiment.
		
Click to expand...


if you cant beat em join em eh? fraggers game rubbing off on you?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			if you cant beat em join em eh? fraggers game rubbing off on you? 

Click to expand...

Ha.
To be fair I've been a 4w/7w guy for nearly 20 years now..just had a 3h in the bag for the last 3 or 4....
Might work......then again


----------



## Wilson (Dec 31, 2021)

My 6yr old asked to come to the range with me last night, I said no as I was going to an hourly rate one, but said we could go today if she still wanted to - we went at lunchtime and she loved it, I may have to get her a bigger club, but she she had a great time and wants to go again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Driver and putter both regripped and an old 7 wood head has been reshafted and gripped ready to be unleashed tomorrow morning as an experiment.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Are you and Frag going to get matching outfits - Howard and Hilda coming to a golf club near you. How can you possibly need a 7W


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Oh dear. Are you and Frag going to get matching outfits - Howard and Hilda coming to a golf club near you. How can you possibly need a 7W
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t a lot of the pros now using 7w’s? Fleetwood has one in his bag doesn’t he


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Oh dear. Are you and Frag going to get matching outfits - Howard and Hilda coming to a golf club near you. How can you possibly need a 7W
		
Click to expand...

If its good enough for DJ, Adam Scott, Tyrell Hatton, Louis and Poults.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If its good enough for DJ, Adam Scott, Tyrell Hatton, Louis and Poults.........
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2021)

Will delete if asked:
@Rooter posted this on Twitter earlier and I think it’s brilliant and deserves to be shared, well done Fred.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476969846571253774


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2022)

A nice early morning walk along the coast at whitstable


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

It's just dawned on me, I'm now the captain of the local golf society, gawd help us


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 1, 2022)

The amazing fireworks going off last night/early morning to welcome in the New Year. Superb.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 1, 2022)

Decided I'm going for a walk tomorrow morning and have to be in North Fife at lunchtime so where better than a wander on the Old Course at St Andrews - forecast is sunny.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2022)

We had an Indian takeaway tonight. Firstly, as always, it was bloomin marvellous. Secondly, it's run by a husband and wife team and they are the nicest people. I've been enough now that we have a little chat but even before then they would always be full of smiles. You also get to see straight through to the kitchen and see the husband cooking. An artist at work, it's a real pleasure to watch a professional who knows his job. The whole experience from going in to eating the food is an absolute delight 😊.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We had an Indian takeaway tonight. Firstly, as always, it was bloomin marvellous. Secondly, it's run by a husband and wife team and they are the nicest people. I've been enough now that we have a little chat but even before then they would always be full of smiles. You also get to see straight through to the kitchen and see the husband cooking. An artist at work, it's a real pleasure to watch a professional who knows his job. The whole experience from going in to eating the food is an absolute delight 😊.
		
Click to expand...

My new place of work has taken me to Aberdeenshire and a top 10 uk Indian restaurant, although 2007, still the same family and still A1, delightful 😀


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			My new place of work has taken me to Aberdeenshire and a top 10 uk Indian restaurant, although 2007, still the same family and still A1, delightful 😀
		
Click to expand...

What's the name of it Brian?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			My new place of work has taken me to Aberdeenshire and a top 10 uk Indian restaurant, although 2007, still the same family and still A1, delightful 😀
		
Click to expand...

B Raj tandoori, lovely family who own it David and will do a curry to your taste 👍🏻😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

Our greens team have finished the complete reconfiguring of the bunkering with some sculpting of immediate approaches on three of our shorter holes, one short par four and two par threes - and the bunkers and new approaches are looking superb.

On all three holes the objective has been to make the bunkering fully visible from the tee thereby increasing visual peril and, on the par four, for the approach; at same time introducing more hazard but better risk/reward options from the tee.  On the two par threes particularly, whereas previously you’d stand on the tee and looking you’d be more likely to think ‘meh’ than ‘wow’ at what you saw in front of you…now when I stand on the tees (holes are not yet open) I think ’blimey, ooh err…that’s bunkering - I gotta get this right’.

Of course some members disagree and grumble, but a majority I’ve spoken with seem to think the changes improve the holes in all respects intended.  Leaves only four ‘old’ bunkers on the course, and three of the four are on a hole that we are deliberating on more significant changes to the green complex and immediate environs.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			B Raj tandoori, lovely family who own it David and will do a curry to your taste 👍🏻😀
		
Click to expand...

Fraserburgh? Only ever been through The Broch once though I've been to Peterhead a fair few times.


----------



## IanM (Jan 1, 2022)

I stumbled across DelC, formerly of this Parish,  on Facebook just now.   He's still giving it plenty.   Bless him.

Why does anyone with a Private Pilots Licence always have themselves in a headset in their profile pic?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			I stumbled across DelC, formerly of this Parish,  on Facebook just now.   He's still giving it plenty.   Bless him.

Why does anyone with a Private Pilots Licence always have themselves in a headset in their profile pic?  

Click to expand...

I have him as a friend on Facebook. I’d say that at least 95% of his posts are slagging something or someone off. Still harps on about Brexit almost every day.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Fraserburgh? Only ever been through The Broch once though I've been to Peterhead a fair few times.
		
Click to expand...

Fraserburgh 👍🏻


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 3, 2022)

Getting an extra day public holiday each year compared to my colleagues south of the border - and it's today.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 3, 2022)

Sledging this morning, little fella is having a fantastic time


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Getting an extra day public holiday each year compared to my colleagues south of the border - and it's today.
		
Click to expand...

South of which border? It's a bank holiday in England as well today.

Always good to have a day off though 👍


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			South of which border? It's a bank holiday in England as well today.

Always good to have a day off though 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - sorry extra day off is tomorrow - lost track of days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2022)

We have membership at Whipsnade Zoo 

The one animal we always look to see is the Red Panda - they are normally very shy and most days hide up the top of their tree

Not today


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have membership at Whipsnade Zoo

The one animal we always look to see is the Red Panda - they are normally very shy and *most days hide up the top of their tree*

Not today
		
Click to expand...

They obviously didn't recognise you Phil...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 4, 2022)

We had some visitors while we were out doing survey yesterday.......




They played around the boat for around 15 minutes. Fantastic to watch. If I ever get bored of watching dolphins in the wild I'll know it's time to book my one way Easy Jet flight to Switzerland and check myself into the clinic there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			They obviously didn't recognise you Phil...  

Click to expand...

I reckon they said " oh look there's that annoying, argumemtative fella, pretend we dont know him" 😁


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 4, 2022)

Taking the granddaughter to feed the ducks this morning - beautiful sunny day but very cold here today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Have a quacking day


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Have a quacking day

Click to expand...

she is quackers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2022)

Lembit Opik taking the plank that is Jeremy Vine to task.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

I just purchased a new bicycle.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I just purchased a new bicycle.
		
Click to expand...

Details and picture please. Love me a shiny new bike - bike shops are like sweet shops to me. Good job I still love my Bianchi despite it being about 10 years old...


----------



## RichA (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Details and picture please. Love me a shiny new bike - bike shops are like sweet shops to me. Good job I still love my Bianchi despite it being about 10 years old...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a "photo of my bicycle" thread is needed.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Details and picture please. Love me a shiny new bike - bike shops are like sweet shops to me. Good job I still love my Bianchi despite it being about 10 years old...
		
Click to expand...

Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car!


----------



## Neilds (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car! 


View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

That saddle will be like sitting on a razor blade


For those of us of a certain vintage


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Lembit Opik taking the plank that is Jeremy Vine to task.
		
Click to expand...

Debateable which of those 2 is the bigger plank!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

Neilds said:



			That saddle will be like sitting on a razor blade


For those of us of a certain vintage 

Click to expand...

Yellow pages? Circa 1986?


EDIt. NOt bad! 1985


----------



## Neilds (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Yellow pages? Circa 1986?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently was 1983!!! Makes me feel even older!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car! 


View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

I assume you couldn't afford the extra cash for the pedals?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car! 


View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

Pretty  Mine's more old school but a beauty all the same!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I assume you couldn't afford the extra cash for the pedals?
		
Click to expand...

Pedal types are so varied, most new bikes (like more expensive road/race specialised bikes) don’t come with them! That’s another £110….


----------



## Pants (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car! 


View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

Where is the battery hidden?


----------



## Pants (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			That’s another £110….
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

Pants said:



			Where is the battery hidden? 

Click to expand...

For the electronic shifting? It’s in the frame near the crank.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Giant Propel Aero bike. Di2 Ultegra, built in dual side crank power meters, its a bit fancy!! Got a fitting booked in with a local guru too... Cost a little over a small second-hand car! 


View attachment 40376

Click to expand...

thats a pretty decent 2nd hand car 

thatll teach me to google


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			thats a pretty decent 2nd hand car 

thatll teach me to google 

Click to expand...

Don’t tell the wife!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2022)

Got my fitting for support wear today, one step nearer the golf course 😁


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2022)

Someone lied on their CV.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478703806527553537


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 6, 2022)

Just put 600ltrs of heating oil into the tank and it is still considerably cheaper than what I paid 11 years ago.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just put 600ltrs of heating oil into the tank and it is still considerably cheaper than what I paid 11 years ago.

Click to expand...


about £300?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

Getting a new pair of ice skates. The first pair for nearly 20 years. And still being able to skate.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 6, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Pedal types are so varied, most new bikes (like more expensive road/race specialised bikes) don’t come with them! That’s another £110….
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the world's gone mad. Can now get away with anything.
Imagine the first bloke who said, seriously, "I reckon you can sell a new bike without pedals-then charge extra for them"

And they can😳


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yep, the world's gone mad. Can now get away with anything.
Imagine the first bloke who said, seriously, "I reckon you can sell a new bike without pedals-then charge extra for them"

And they can😳
		
Click to expand...

Decent bikes haven’t been sold with pedals for decades. 

Other than the kids bikes, I can’t remember ever buying a bike with them on.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Decent bikes haven’t been sold with pedals for decades.

Other than the kids bikes, I can’t remember ever buying a bike with them on.
		
Click to expand...

As a non-cyclist, I'm going to agree with @Swinglowandslow and say that's proper weird. Imagine buying a car and as you're shaking hands he says "oh if you want the wheels as well that's another £250".


----------



## RichA (Jan 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yep, the world's gone mad. Can now get away with anything.
Imagine the first bloke who said, seriously, "I reckon you can sell a new bike without pedals-then charge extra for them"

And they can😳
		
Click to expand...

Buying a bike with cheap generic pedals might be like buying a set of irons and getting a free bag that's not as good as the one you already own and intend to put the new clubs into.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2022)

Rafa Nadal


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			As a non-cyclist, I'm going to agree with @Swinglowandslow and say that's proper weird. Imagine buying a car and as you're shaking hands he says "oh if you want the wheels as well that's another £250".
		
Click to expand...

But you don’t shake hands before buying the pedals. 

If you buy a new car you get to select the wheels. Same with pedals. Imagine that cars came with cheap plastic wheels that were completely unsuitable and would only last a few miles before needing replacement, so you would have to change them anyway.

I can’t imagine anyone buying a decent bike being shocked that it arrives without pedals. If you go to Halfords and buy a bike, it will more than like come with pedals.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2022)

First piece of this year‘s Chrissy present from daughter’s b/f tomorrow, 1hr indoor studio session with our head pro.

Was going to be outdoors but something has changed the last couple of times out and range sessions without me noticing, the ‘boiling the frog‘ effect, that means he feels an indoor session is more appropriate - besides - pro would rather be indoors than out, and so would I 👍.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			But you don’t shake hands before buying the pedals.

If you buy a new car you get to select the wheels. Same with pedals. Imagine that cars came with cheap plastic wheels that were completely unsuitable and would only last a few miles before needing replacement, so you would have to change them anyway.

I can’t imagine anyone buying a decent bike being shocked that it arrives without pedals. If you go to Halfords and buy a bike, it will more than like come with pedals.
		
Click to expand...

A driver comes with a shaft because, well, it just won't work without one....
If you want a different one put in then you can when you order it.
Many shafts are no-upcharge and the price won't change.
If you want a weird and wacky shaft they can cost a couple of hundred or more.
To sell a bike without pedals is like selling a driver without a shaft.
In fact its not even a bike.....its a lump of metal or carbon fibre with a couple of wheels on it...you can't use it.
Surely it must come with a "standard" set of pedals that can be changed to the customer's requirements.?..
Does it come with a saddle?
Glad I don't buy bikes anymore....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			about £300?
		
Click to expand...

2013......63.50 per litr
2022......56.50.4.per litr

I have a bill from 8th March 2013. 600 litres at 63.50 per litre, inc vat £400.05  Todays Price 56.50 a litre. About £355.95 inc vat =  Total saving £44.10.

That is what happens when you marry an accounts clerk then payrole/expense manager.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A driver comes with a shaft because, well, it just won't work without one....
If you want a different one put in then you can when you order it.
Many shafts are no-upcharge and the price won't change.
If you want a weird and wacky shaft they can cost a couple of hundred or more.
To sell a bike without pedals is like selling a driver without a shaft.
In fact its not even a bike.....its a lump of metal or carbon fibre with a couple of wheels on it...you can't use it.
Surely it must come with a "standard" set of pedals that can be changed to the customer's requirements.?..
Does it come with a saddle?
Glad I don't buy bikes anymore....

Click to expand...

You're equating the wrong part of the equipment.  You contact the driver at the grip; you contact the driver at the pedals.

As most human hands are pretty similar in design, most drivers come with a pretty standard grip.  You might not be keen on it, you might prefer a different size, but you can probably use it.

With cycling shoes now being clip-in, if you buy a bike with the wrong sort of pedals on, then you've either got to buy the right sort of pedals (and you'll have a useless pair of pedals to get rid of), or you have to buy a new pair of shoes to fit the existing pedals (and will have another pair of shoes that you can't use).  Much easier to sell the bike without pedals & let the customer choose what they want.


----------



## IainP (Jan 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			2013......63.50 per litr
2022......56.50.4.per litr

I have a bill from 8th March 2013. 600 litres at 63.50 per litre, inc vat £400.05  Todays Price 56.50 a litre. About £355.95 inc vat =  Total saving £44.10.

That is what happens when you marry an accounts clerk then payrole/expense manager.

Click to expand...

Then again, Feb 2015   33.94 per litre


----------



## Beedee (Jan 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yep, the world's gone mad. Can now get away with anything.
Imagine the first bloke who said, seriously, "I reckon you can sell a new bike without pedals-then charge extra for them"

And they can😳
		
Click to expand...

It's the modern way.  New iPhone.  Up to over £1500 depending on model.

And I quote from their website  "As part of our efforts to reach our environmental goals, iPhone 13 Pro and iPhone 13 Pro Max do not include a power adapter or EarPods.  ...  But if you need any new Apple power adapters or headphones, they are available for purchase."

So £1.5K for a phone you may not be able to charge or listen to without annoying all those around you.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2022)

Beedee said:



			And I quote from their website  "As part of our efforts to reach our environmental goals, iPhone 13 Pro and iPhone 13 Pro Max do not include a power adapter or EarPods.  ...  But if you need any new Apple power adapters or headphones, they are available for purchase."

So £1.5K for a phone you may not be able to charge or listen to without annoying all those around you.
		
Click to expand...

I bought my wife an apple watch 7 for Xmas. No charger in the box. I get why, they say people have drawers full of them, which is true. HOWEVER!!! The new watch comes with a USB-C cable which is the small rounded one, it is a 'standard' but not common, and we didn't have one in the house!! So had to wait until the 27th to go and get one!! Fuming!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2022)

Beedee said:



			It's the modern way.  New iPhone.  Up to over £1500 depending on model.

And I quote from their website  "As part of our efforts to reach our environmental goals, iPhone 13 Pro and iPhone 13 Pro Max do not include a power adapter or EarPods.  ...  But if you need any new Apple power adapters or headphones, they are available for purchase."

So £1.5K for a phone you may not be able to charge or listen to without annoying all those around you.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that just marketing hype that translates into the company are saving production costs AND getting to charge extra for an accessory that used to included? The company have trotted out an ‘excuse,’ explained with marketing hype, and everyone has ‘bought’ into it.


----------



## RichA (Jan 7, 2022)

A small murmuration of a few hundred starlings over the town as I walked from the station. They swept back and forth a few times before all plunging simultaneously into the large tree I was walking past. Cheered me up on a cold, grey afternoon.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			A small murmuration of a few hundred starlings over the town as I walked from the station. They swept back and forth a few times before all plunging simultaneously into the large tree I was walking past. Cheered me up on a cold, grey afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember to put your brolly up if they fly over you.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We had an Indian takeaway tonight. Firstly, as always, it was bloomin marvellous. Secondly, it's run by a husband and wife team and they are the nicest people. I've been enough now that we have a little chat but even before then they would always be full of smiles. You also get to see straight through to the kitchen and see the husband cooking. An artist at work, it's a real pleasure to watch a professional who knows his job. The whole experience from going in to eating the food is an absolute delight 😊.
		
Click to expand...

Love going out for indian 🤤
Always great service at out local one & great value.
We usually go for Christmas dinner.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2022)

My wife is up north at her mother’s and has been there since 24th, and as our lovely decorated tree only went up on the 22nd she has not been able to enjoy it.  I have therefore decided to keep the tree up and lit until she is back…and _can_ enjoy it - at least for a couple of days.  It’s also nice coming through the door to our lit up Christmas tree in these dark days, because whilst there is now some hope, there is still a lot of gloom and uncertainty around…and the weather is rubbish…what the words cauld and dreich were invented for.

btw…you don’t _have_ to take your tree and decorations down on 12th night…it’s actually ok to keep your Christmas lights and decorations in place for as long as you want, but in a religious context until Candlemas…that being when Christ was presented at the Temple and made known to the ‘world’ - and is the end of Christmas-Epiphany period (40 days)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

Wife coming home a month into the job with a Amazon gift card for her efforts in setting the new office up and an email from the CEO to all the employees about how well she has done, mainly unsupervised.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2022)

A failed delivery of GHD straighteners meant they didn‘t happen as a Christmas present.  As we’d ordered in plenty of time I complained and asked for a compensatory consideration for the disappointment.  After going through the investigation process to check we weren’t trying it on, we got the straighteners yesterday, with a can of heat protection spray thrown in.  At £14.40 a can that’s an ok little consideration.  Well done GHD.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A failed delivery of GHD straighteners meant they didn‘t happen as a Christmas present.  As we’d ordered in plenty of time I complained and asked for a compensatory consideration for the disappointment.  After going through the investigation process to check we weren’t trying it on, we got the straighteners yesterday, with a can of heat protection spray thrown in.  At £14.40 a can that’s an ok little consideration.  Well done GHD.
		
Click to expand...

My wife ordered a set in November for a Christmas present, we now have 3 sets sitting in the house, they never arrived twice and they sent out replacement sets, then low and behold they all arrived within days!!


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			My wife ordered a set in November for a Christmas present, we now have 3 sets sitting in the house, they never arrived twice and they sent out replacement sets, then low and behold they all arrived within days!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you pay for three sets?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife is up north at her mother’s and has been there since 24th, and as our lovely decorated tree only went up on the 22nd she has not been able to enjoy it.  I have therefore decided to keep the tree up and lit until she is back…and _can_ enjoy it - at least for a couple of days.  It’s also nice coming through the door to our lit up Christmas tree in these dark days, because whilst there is now some hope, there is still a lot of gloom and uncertainty around…and the weather is rubbish…what the words cauld and dreich were invented for.

btw…you don’t _have_ to take your tree and decorations down on 12th night…it’s actually ok to keep your Christmas lights and decorations in place for as long as you want, but in a religious context until Candlemas…that being when Christ was presented at the Temple and made known to the ‘world’ - and is the end of Christmas-Epiphany period (40 days)
		
Click to expand...

Yes still a few around here with lights on…we always go to the MILs in Cumbria for a week right after Christmas, coming back on the 4th. Always seems a shame taking them down the day after. Feels like we have missed a chunk of crimbo.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Love going out for indian 🤤
Always great service at out local one & great value.
We usually go for Christmas dinner.
		
Click to expand...

A fiend of mine from my youth is a vegetarian, mum and dad the same. They go into Manchester on Christmas day for an Indian, Rushworth area from memory,  have done for years. Fully understand why. If a roast isn't your thing it's a great choice 👌


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A fiend of mine from my youth is a vegetarian, mum and dad the same. They go into Manchester on Christmas day for an Indian, Rushworth area from memory,  have done for years. Fully understand why. If a roast isn't your thing it's a great choice 👌
		
Click to expand...

Rusholme, or better known as the curry mile. We had New Year’s Eve in the local curry house. Different but what a cracking idea.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A fiend of mine from my youth is a vegetarian, mum and dad the same. They go into Manchester on Christmas day for an Indian, Rushworth area from memory,  have done for years. Fully understand why. If a roast isn't your thing it's a great choice 👌
		
Click to expand...


some cracking restaurants down the curry mile, when we lived in Manchester the doctor who lived next door took us to his friends restaurant where we treated like royalty, to this day one of the best meals ive ever had. (wasnt veggie tho  )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Rusholme, or better known as the curry mile. We had New Year’s Eve in the local curry house. Different but what a cracking idea.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			some cracking restaurants down the curry mile, when we lived in Manchester the doctor who lived next door took us to his friends restaurant where we treated like royalty, to this day one of the best meals ive ever had. (wasnt veggie tho  )
		
Click to expand...

So ashamed 😞. Obviously Rusholme 🙄.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 7, 2022)

chellie said:



			Did you pay for three sets?
		
Click to expand...

No, one, we have emailed about sending them back, still waiting......


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			No, one, we have emailed about sending them back, still waiting......
		
Click to expand...

Jeeze


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			some cracking restaurants down the curry mile, when we lived in Manchester the doctor who lived next door took us to his friends restaurant where we treated like royalty, to this day one of the best meals ive ever had. (wasnt veggie tho  )
		
Click to expand...

A pal took a gang of us down curry mile one night. We got there about 1 am in the morning. It was rammed. I could not believe how busy it was.  Had a gorgeous curry.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			My wife ordered a set in November for a Christmas present, we now have 3 sets sitting in the house, they never arrived twice and they sent out replacement sets, then low and behold they all arrived within days!!
		
Click to expand...

From Amazon/eBay or direct?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			From Amazon/eBay or direct?
		
Click to expand...

Direct, they were ordered in middle of November and as time went on, we didn't think they were coming, then three sets came within days of each other!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			No, one, we have emailed about sending them back, still waiting......
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Jeeze
		
Click to expand...

About the norm.  Mrs BiM had her Amazon account hacked a while ago.  The hacker ordered 2 items that were sent to us.  She sorted out the account hack & repeatedly emailed Amazon as to how to return the items.  in the end we just gave up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2022)

My lesson yesterday was very problematic, I struggled badly, and with me mentoring a couple of academy members tomorrow in the ‘turn of year’ competition I have been ‘just a bit‘ concerned that I would have a shocker and frankly be embarrassed by my play.  

And so despite the dreich and cold weather I went to practice ground and hit 30balls with a 7i - it wasn’t great…but it wasn’t dreadful…my heart is gladdened - relieved that I decided to subject myself to the range.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2022)

Beating league rivals to go top of the league in Sunday League this morning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2022)

Academy Texas Scramble went well and weather was fine. Before going out hit a couple of doz balls on range with 7i and driver, focussing on getting my shoulders properly aligned; stopped trying to create a backswing, and hit ball magic…in fact driver was pinging away better than ever. 

Back to optimistic for the coming year 👍 starting with Winter K/O match Tuesday - though I am giving 14 shots 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2022)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 1971 film. Watched it again yesterday and had me in stitches. Mad as a mad thing and very un PC - love the oompa loompa's songs!

What a marketing ploy as well - Cadbury could learn a thing or two from Willy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Andy Murray! 

Click to expand...

Had to google what he'd done that's out of his ordinary brilliance  Farage is having a laugh surely...what a hyprocrite!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 1971 film. Watched it again yesterday and had me in stitches. Mad as a mad thing and very un PC - love the oompa loompa's songs!

What a marketing ploy as well - Cadbury could learn a thing or two from Willy.
		
Click to expand...

Far better than the remake


----------



## Wilson (Jan 10, 2022)

Wilson said:



			My 6yr old asked to come to the range with me last night, I said no as I was going to an hourly rate one, but said we could go today if she still wanted to - we went at lunchtime and she loved it, I may have to get her a bigger club, but she she had a great time and wants to go again.
		
Click to expand...

Fast forward a couple of weeks, and she had her first lesson yesterday! A few tears at the start, but really enjoyed it, especially making me put the balls on the tee for her, off to buy her a better fitting club this week, and she needs a "golf outfit" apparently.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 10, 2022)

A bit late, but seeing my children between Christmas and New Year.  I hadn't seen my daughter for 2 years, and my son only once in that time.  I live in Glasgow and they both live in Surrey.  It was only a few days but so good to see them again, and the first time I had seen both their new houses. 
Also, my missus saw her cousin again (who is like a sister to her), again for the first time in two years.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2022)

26*C…. Just saying….


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			26*C…. Just saying….
		
Click to expand...

Pretty close to 26* here too. Just a different scale! Oh and raining!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 10, 2022)

Cheese thins dipped in mushroom cup-a-soup. Going to try them with a tomato cup-a-soup later.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheese thins dipped in mushroom cup-a-soup. Going to try them with a tomato cup-a-soup later.
		
Click to expand...

That has just reminded me,  Heinz cream of tomato soup and buttered fresh bread. I know it is atrificial etx but there is something about that soup that is just so good.


----------



## RichA (Jan 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheese thins dipped in mushroom cup-a-soup. Going to try them with a tomato cup-a-soup later.
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend asparagus cup-a-soup with Tesco date and walnut sourdough.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			26*C…. Just saying….
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2022)

An apple doughnut.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

Seeing my wife out walking our puppy which we have had for 5 weeks.
Since losing our beloved Border terrier last February, she has been walking the routes( for exercise) most days , seeing those dog owners she passes the time of day with. She didn't let on, but I knew it got to her now and then.
But now, with our new family addition, she has a spring in her step. She's had "lovely to see you with a dog again " comments and the like. - and it's great.
He is a lovely little chap, learning fast, and a joy to walk


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			An apple doughnut.
		
Click to expand...

Does it come with a charger?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Does it come with a charger?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's extra...


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 10, 2022)

New Course Manager's first day 😁


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 11, 2022)

When you see a really nice vintage driver on ebay for £35 plus £8.98 postage and you bought one the week before for 99p and collected it in person 15 minutes away and yours is in better condition.




Compare with "I bought today" post #5,800 on page 290


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2022)

Whilst I raised my new car constantly being delayed in the irritation, just been advised that my PX value is remaining high enough that my equity in my current car has "increased" by £1500. I'll take that as a win.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Respect. I really hope that they reach their target. 
Cancer Research fundraisers close to £1m milestone https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-59963453


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Does it come with a charger?
		
Click to expand...

I doughnut know


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2022)

First trip out on the bike in a few weeks, great to be out again. Though still recovering from Rona so didn't go mad.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2022)

Stilton & port. More may be consumed.


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Stilton & port. More may be consumed.
		
Click to expand...

good luck in the morning!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Stilton & port. More may be consumed.
		
Click to expand...

Gout on a plate, lovely


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			New Course Manager's first day 😁
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 12, 2022)

Headed the 300 yards from my house round to the putting green by the first tee of the Medal and practiced 25 yard chip and putts for just under an hour at lunchtime today - can't believe I've been working from home for nearly two years and not done this before in that time. Going to be a regular thing from now on. Gets me out of the house and was lots of fun.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 12, 2022)

3 days in with the new Course manager and already so many positives and feedback from members.
Frosty here today but on main greens , new traffic management going in place , new all singing dancing hole cutter , change of bunker raking style and general tidying of the entrance and 1 st tee area.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2022)

👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			3 days in with the new Course manager and already so many positives and feedback from members.
Frosty here today but on main greens , new traffic management going in place , new all singing dancing hole cutter , change of bunker raking style and general tidying of the entrance and 1 st tee area. 

Click to expand...

Bodes well. Will be interesting to see what he can do once you get the growing season. What traffic management system has he bought in?


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bodes well. Will be interesting to see what he can do once you get the growing season. What traffic management system has he bought in?
		
Click to expand...

Previous HGK put ropes up at beginning of winter and they were moved far to infrequently, new guy moving them daily and divotting tees daily


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

not sure it gladdens the heart but im defo happy with my work ..

spent a few hours writing an auto populating spreadsheet for my shifts.. 39 week roster.. put the start week of the year at the top and what day the first sunday is.. boom it auto spits out your shifts for the year.. copies to another sheet that i enter my leave and it counts it up to keep a tally make sure i dont run out or dont use my leave


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 13, 2022)

Saw my consultant today, won't need to see him again for a year and 6 monthly bloods only.
Next step towards the golf course ✓


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2022)

A growing list of away days and Opens  starting on 17th Feb... no work to get in the way!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

Djokovic being cancelled again.   That pompous liar can watch the Aussie Open at home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Unusually, but perhaps not unexpectedly, my MP has agreed 100% with what I put in an email to him.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unusually, but perhaps not unexpectedly, my MP has agreed 100% with what I put in an email to him.
		
Click to expand...

Is this political or have I missed something?


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 14, 2022)

A belated Christmas present from my other half.





She's not a bad lass.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			A belated Christmas present from my other half.





She's not a bad lass. 

Click to expand...

She's given you Corona to be fair ... Just make sure you isolate


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2022)

Had a trailer load of tree chippings delivered to the allotment and spent a few hours in the winter sunshine shovelling them into a barrow and spreading around. It will take at least another 3 loads but really enjoyed the labour and end result...who'd have thought it could be so enjoyable!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Is this political or have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not going to tell you what I wrote to him about…or what his reply was - though some may well read allusions towards things political in my even saying that 🤣🤣.  But his reply did gladden my heart.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Had a trailer load of tree chippings delivered to the allotment and spent a few hours in the winter sunshine shovelling them into a barrow and spreading around. It will take at least another 3 loads but really enjoyed the labour and end result...who'd have thought it could be so enjoyable!
		
Click to expand...

Tree chippings on an allotment ?
Out of curiosity what are you growing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tree chippings on an allotment ?
Out of curiosity what are you growing.
		
Click to expand...

A local gardener brought them over to cover the weed membrane where we're not having beds. Makes it easier to walk on and helps keep the triffids at bay!

Currently have my first bed with some winter beans and peas...they're growing which is a wondrous thing for a gal who's not ever grown a thing!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m not going to tell you what I wrote to him about…or what his reply was - though some may well read allusions towards things political in my even saying that 🤣🤣.  But his reply did gladden my heart.
		
Click to expand...

You're at it again. Can't keep the excitement to yourself😂😂


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			A belated Christmas present from my other half.





She's not a bad lass. 

Click to expand...

I have one of those and a little sub one as well in my garage bar. Recommend the club Tropicana ale, Stella is a totally different beer out of it and there are a number of others that are superb. Next up is the leffe lagere


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m not going to tell you what I wrote to him about…or what his reply was - though some may well read allusions towards things political in my even saying that 🤣🤣.  But his reply did gladden my heart.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased for you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			You're at it again. Can't keep the excitement to yourself😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I cant help folks reading something into what I post that isn’t there…

I wrote to my MP on an issue expressing my own views and concerns and he replied to me in a way that indicated that he had actually read what I had written as in it wasn’t a standard templated response. And for that, and that he fully agreed with what I had suggested, I am very grateful.

Pedestrianisation and shared access of the two main roads through the centre of town perhaps?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 15, 2022)

Andy Murray making a final and it being on the red button...go Andy!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			She's given you Corona to be fair ... Just make sure you isolate
		
Click to expand...

Unless your having an event 😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2022)

Off out for a nice Steak & few Peronis with the mrs 😊


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2022)

Last minute away wins


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I cant help folks reading something into what I post that isn’t there…

I wrote to my MP on an issue expressing my own views and concerns and he replied to me in a way that indicated that he had actually read what I had written as in it wasn’t a standard templated response. And for that, and that he fully agreed with what I had suggested, I am very grateful.

Pedestrianisation and shared access of the two main roads through the centre of town perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂.  Perhaps!

But then I suspect you're crafty enough to know that you could have written to your MP about how you believe the world is flat, and why, - or anything  But that's irrelevant really.
Because writing what you did, you knew very well what others on this forum would think you meant. Which I believe was the purpose of the post.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 16, 2022)

An uplifting story.
*Blind woodturner: I don't want my eyesight back*


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Off out for a nice Steak & few Peronis with the mrs 😊
		
Click to expand...

Ilike a good steak dinner, sadly my wife's a Vegetarian
But I grudge paying over the odds for a steak


----------



## bobmac (Jan 16, 2022)

Next Sunday will have 20 minutes more daylight than today


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			An uplifting story.
*Blind woodturner: I don't want my eyesight back*

Click to expand...

Link didn't work so added below. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-derbyshire-59969009


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2022)

A nice walk around Attenborough reserve, ( named after David Attenborough).It runs alongside the river Trent. Me and MissisT had a lovely walk with some Bessie pals we have not seen for a couple of months. Finished off with a lovely pub meal. I e to rechatprge the batteries. 
I will be back at the reserve when all the chicks are out May/ June time 😁


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			A nice walk around Attenborough reserve, ( named after David Attenborough).It runs alongside the river Trent. Me and MissisT had a lovely walk with some Bessie pals we have not seen for a couple of months. Finished off with a lovely pub meal. I e to rechatprge the batteries.
I will be back at the reserve when all the chicks are out May/ June time 😁
		
Click to expand...

Used to walk around there with the Mrs before she was the Mrs...she lived in Beeston 
Nice walking and keep an eye out for the Herons...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Used to walk around there with the Mrs before she was the Mrs...she lived in Beeston
Nice walking and keep an eye out for the Herons...

Click to expand...

Started out at Attenborough carpark and ended up at Beeston lock 👍
Had a nice meal at Trent lock. The golf Course at Trent lock looks Very nice.

Edit to say, the plethora of Bods( birds ) inc Herons is always fantastic to see there 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Using my golf winnings to order in an Indian takeaway as a surprise for the wife


----------



## BrianM (Jan 16, 2022)

Speaking to the old man today and he casually dropped in that he got a hole in one on Friday, he’s not had a good week so delighted for him 😀⛳️🏌🏻


----------



## RichA (Jan 17, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			A nice walk around Attenborough reserve, ( named after David Attenborough).It runs alongside the river Trent. Me and MissisT had a lovely walk with some Bessie pals we have not seen for a couple of months. Finished off with a lovely pub meal. I e to rechatprge the batteries.
I will be back at the reserve when all the chicks are out May/ June time 😁
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it. I'll drag the old man around it next week when I'm up there, if I can convince him that there's a world beyond Newstead Abbey and Blidworth Woods. Thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 17, 2022)

RichA said:



			Never heard of it. I'll drag the old man around it next week when I'm up there, if I can convince him that there's a world beyond Newstead Abbey and Blidworth Woods. Thanks for highlighting it.
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of Attenborough, it’s flat as a pancake. And there are several routes of varying distances. Toilets with a nice little shop and cafe at the centre car park. Of toilets and cafe at Beeston Lock. 👍


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2022)

Finally got the courage to plan a holiday. Antigua in May looking good at the moment.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 17, 2022)

Got a pair of Ecco's that are super comfy but alas leak like a sieve, they are 4 years old. So sprayed them with a well know letter & number product and hey presto, played 7 holes today and purposefully walked through long wet rough and dry as a bone, sterner test on Weds but for now happy days 😉 😁


----------



## RichA (Jan 17, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Got a pair of Ecco's that are super comfy but alas leak like a sieve, they are 4 years old. So sprayed them with a well know letter & number product and hey presto, played 7 holes today and purposefully walked through long wet rough and dry as a bone, sterner test on Weds but for now happy days 😉 😁
		
Click to expand...

Please be more explicit with the brand. Whatever it is, I need it.
All I can think of is WD-40, which would be an unpleasant failure.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 17, 2022)

RichA said:



			Please be more explicit with the brand. Whatever it is, I need it.
All I can think of is WD-40, which would be an unpleasant failure.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head, spot on 😉👍


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 17, 2022)

Earlier this evening we managed to book a family break away (5 brothers and sisters, wives, partners, children etc.) over the early May bank holiday weekend at a Welsh glamping/pod/camping site. After we found a site with enough places (6) still available, there was a frantic 20 minutes of clicking around the country, followed by a huge sigh of relief when we all got there.

We try to have a family holiday weekend once a year, but this is the first since 2019. We usually book a very large house, but thought we would try something different this year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 18, 2022)

Andy Murray


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2022)

I've got a plumber and his mate currently struggling to fit a new tap to our kitchen sink - and it is proving a real pain.  It looked likely to be a real fiddle, but I thought it something I should be able to do myself - so boy - am I glad I listened to my Mrs when she told me not to try....just get a plumber to do it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Andy Murray 

Click to expand...

And I'll raise you an Emma Radacanu


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2022)

Tennis could do with an injection of good news stories .....


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2022)

I enjoy a bit of upcycling


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 19, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I enjoy a bit of upcycling  

View attachment 40707

Click to expand...

Great job of upcycling that radiator into a washing machine Bob


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2022)

Got an email from Skybet (well Sky Vegas) “have 5 free spins on us”.

Won £120 😁


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2022)

And its all booked, returning to Antigua in May.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2022)

Can you go a couple of months earlier and help the England batting out?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Idles gig last night finally went ahead after being pushed back from last summer. They were excellent.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2022)

Yet another brunch sat overlooking the Mediterranean. We hadn’t realised till @3offTheTee had queried it last week just how many times we eat out - 4 times a week minimum. This time of year we’re more typically English, going for ‘warmer’ options, stews and Sunday roasts at weekends, or full English through the week. Summertime sees us typically Spanish in our choices.

One thing is for sure, less chance of food poisoning if Mrs Hobbit isn’t cooking


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2022)

Picked up a 2nd hand electronic drum kit on my way home last night for a bargain price. Time to get those rudiments going again 🥁


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Picked up a 2nd hand electronic drum kit on my way home last night for a bargain price. Time to get those rudiments going again 🥁
		
Click to expand...

I've had a set in the cupboard for the last three years. Missus wouldn't let me leave it set up in the house, and sod setting it up and putting it all down again every time. So it lives in the cupboard.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 20, 2022)

First game of badminton in about a year this morning. Really enjoyed it despite now feeling like I’ve been shot in the left buttock. Bonus that the court only cost £4.85 during the day too - less than half the usual cost on a night. Next weeks game already booked.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've had a set in the cupboard for the last three years. Missus wouldn't let me leave it set up in the house, and sod setting it up and putting it all down again every time. So it lives in the cupboard. 

Click to expand...

Will it not fold up to some degree if you're not using it?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Will it not fold up to some degree if you're not using it?
		
Click to expand...

His Mrs or the drum kit 🤨


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Will it not fold up to some degree if you're not using it?
		
Click to expand...

All the drums are attached to a big frame so there's no way to make it much smaller than it is.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			All the drums are attached to a big frame so there's no way to make it much smaller than it is.
		
Click to expand...

Aah right, the one I have (and previous kits), the rack (big frame) has arms that can be loosened and folded in so it becomes more compact.


----------



## IanM (Jan 20, 2022)

Nipped over the Bridge to Clevedon today...walked along the from, along the pier and cider and chip lunch on the pier restaurant.  Not been there in 20 years.

Very pleasant random trip.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2022)

A bit of nostalgia. Just watched The Blue Lamp. Made in 1950, and spawned the Dixon of Dock Green series I remember from my childhood.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 20, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A bit of nostalgia. Just watched The Blue Lamp. Made in 1950, and spawned the Dixon of Dock Green series I remember from my childhood.
		
Click to expand...

not an altogether happy ending [if i recall correctly]


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			not an altogether happy ending [if i recall correctly]
		
Click to expand...

Dixon was shot and died halfway through.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 20, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Dixon was shot and died halfway through.
		
Click to expand...

aye -thats what i remembered - nice spoiler


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

I got todays Wordle on the second guess 🧐


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I got todays Wordle on the second guess 🧐
		
Click to expand...

I had a 12 streak going until a couple of days ago. Took me 3 guesses today.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I got todays Wordle on the second guess 🧐
		
Click to expand...

What is this?? I see lots of people posting coloured squares on Facebook and saying it's 'wordle'. How do you do it?


----------



## Beedee (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			What is this?? I see lots of people posting coloured squares on Facebook and saying it's 'wordle'. How do you do it?
		
Click to expand...

Guess a 5 letter word.  It tells you if the letter is in the word, and if it's in the right place.  One word per day.  6 guesses max.  Strangely addictive.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Guess a 5 letter word.  It tells you if the letter is in the word, and if it's in the right place.  One word per day.  6 guesses max.  Strangely addictive.
		
Click to expand...

I meant how is in where do I find it as well? Is it a Facebook app or something else?


----------



## Beedee (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I meant how is in where do I find it as well? Is it a Facebook app or something else?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

Beedee said:



https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/

Click to expand...

Cheers. Took me three goes. I don't know what a sensible first guess is though. Probably just something with common letters in it I guess.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Dixon was shot and died halfway through.
		
Click to expand...

There's a hysterical outtake from Dixon of Dock Green, with a crook trying multiple times to say ( something like ) its in the nick  down at dock green nick.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:








Click to expand...


Bikers worldwide are renowned for their kind hearts with acts like this! 15000 though! Wow!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I had a 12 streak going until a couple of days ago. Took me 3 guesses today.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 18/18! Gets the brain working, and I always do it early!! weirdly addictive but also brilliant that it is only 1 per day.


----------



## RichA (Jan 21, 2022)

4.30pm and it's still light. 
Midweek days off work with a lazy lunch sandwiched between two rounds of golf will soon be returning.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2022)

A stunning red moon rising, as seen from my window last night.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 22, 2022)

Take a bow Dave 'Rocket' Ryding win today's Kitzbuhel slalom.

An absolutely incredible achievement 👏


----------



## RichA (Jan 22, 2022)

Dolly Parton. On BBC2 tonight. Amazing woman.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2022)

About 16 Blokes did a 25 mile charity walk today. All Money raised going to the ROYAL BRITISH LEGION. it was organised by a young lad who wants to be a boxer. We met the guys at Clipstone memorial. I took young Bradley along with me. When they were ready to leave for the Forest Town memorial Bradley asked me if he could do the next leg with them. About 2 miles Distance. I asked one of the lads, ex Para. He said “ not a problem but we don’t hang around”. About 30 mins later we met them at the Forest Town memorial. He did the 2 mile “ tab” and the lads were buzzing At his effort. They reckoned he nigh on run it to keep up with them. I felt proud as punch when he dropped £10 in the charity bucket.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-60100369


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 23, 2022)

The extremely laid-back approach to golf in some parts of Australia




You have to admire the hat!


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The extremely laid-back approach to golf in some parts of Australia

View attachment 40766


You have to admire the hat!
		
Click to expand...

Is that Radar?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The extremely laid-back approach to golf in some parts of Australia

View attachment 40766


You have to admire the hat!
		
Click to expand...

The white sock police will have a heart attack 😆


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The extremely laid-back approach to golf in some parts of Australia

View attachment 40766


You have to admire the hat!
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he changed his shoes in the car park


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2022)

My Burns Supper and Ceilidh to raise funds for my church redevelopment last night went off splendidly last night.  About £1000 raised. Job #1 done.

Everyone attending had a -ve LFT within the previous 48hrs.  My Mrs didn't attend and she'd headed back up north on Thursday.  I'll take a LFT test on Tuesday and Wednesday to check my own status in case I am needed later this week...currently not expecting to go up for a couple of weeks but we never know.

I sang _A Man's A Man for A' That _at the end of the Burns celebration after explaining what Burns was on about, and how it was sang at the opening of the Scottish Parliament 1st July 1999.  I had everyone singing lustily all of the last verse and chorus.  Quite a few came to me afterwards with their reflections on the words and sentiment of the song...though I'm afraid that I can't say anything of these comments - suffice to say that I believe they thought Burns got it spot on with relevance to the present day.  Job #2 done.

Also I got loads of compliments about my Scottish Shortbread and Tablet that I made to have with coffee - the Church Cafe has asked that I provide them with some as they'll be able to sell it - and give away a piece of tablet with every tea or coffee bought. Job #3 done.

Tweaking a little song in news - Three out of Three Ain't Bad (God Bless the both of them - JS and ML)

In the hardest of times we have to, and can, make the best of and enjoy what relief and small pleasures are provided us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The white sock police will have a heart attack 😆
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs would have stoned him and run him up the flag pole


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2022)

Young Bradley had another good day. His football team won 9-1. It wasn’t about the win. The football was very good to watch. It was his best game yet and deffo the teams best game.
However, there goal came from a Bradley Own goal. A kid hit a screamer and Bradley got his head in the way and it flew in the top corner. It was a fantastic header. He was initially upset, but is laughing about it now. Took me dad to the pub for a meal coz me mum is in hospital having had gall bladder removed. It was a bigger “ procedure “ than the one planed so me, MissisT, 2 grandsproggs and me dad had a pub lunch. Bradley invited me dad back to ours after so he sat and watched football for 3 hours and loved it. So did the kids. Feet up time.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2022)

Catching up with some old friends I havent seen for 5+ years over the weekend to celebrate a very good friends 60th birthday


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2022)

lovely walk yesterday on West wittering beach and round the East Head Split - and then i walked to East Wittering while the wife took the car there! Lovely and fresh if v dull! Popped into Chister and was going to stop but after driving round the town it did not look as nice as i was expecting - not sure if i was wrong and should have a mooch next time?


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			lovely walk yesterday on West wittering beach and round the East Head Split - and then i walked to East Wittering while the wife took the car there! Lovely and fresh if v dull! Popped into Chister and was going to stop but after driving round the town it did not look as nice as i was expecting - not sure if i was wrong and should have a mooch next time?
		
Click to expand...

Take your sand iron next time, and a few balls.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2022)

Yesterday, I saw my first wild red squirrel in around 50 years!
It was gorgeous.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Yesterday, I saw my first wild red squirrel in around 50 years!
It was gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

pictures coming to a thread near here soon


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Yesterday, I saw my first wild red squirrel in around 50 years!
It was gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

A friend has an Albino squirrel frequenting her garden.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			A friend has an Albino squirrel frequenting her garden.
		
Click to expand...

😳👍 wonder how common those are, or are not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2022)

Slime said:



			Yesterday, I saw my first wild red squirrel in around 50 years!
It was gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever play Harrogate GC they are all over the course, up the trees that are there. A very cheery sight as you play.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2022)

“Change the date.”

Mrs Hobbit and I married, er, quite a while ago. Since then we’ve had 2 significant trauma on our wedding anniversary. Needless to say celebrating our anniversary tends to have some sadness and tears amongst the smiles. In 2019 we started planning to celebrate our marriage on a different date, creating a significant event for us that would give us a different date to ’party’ on. Covid got in the way.

I’m loathe to call it a renewal of vows as I(we) don’t feel our vows need renewing. However, to a large extent there will be a formal part to the celebration, if only to give it a feel of more than just a party.

Venue booked, a lovely beach bar with a terrace that leads down to the water’s edge. Great menu. Celebrant booked. Act booked. Invites going out today. 4 months to PARTY!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			“Change the date.”

Mrs Hobbit and I married, er, quite a while ago. Since then we’ve had 2 significant trauma on our wedding anniversary. Needless to say celebrating our anniversary tends to have some sadness and tears amongst the smiles. In 2019 we started planning to celebrate our marriage on a different date, creating a significant event for us that would give us a different date to ’party’ on. Covid got in the way.

I’m loathe to call it a renewal of vows as I(we) don’t feel our vows need renewing. However, to a large extent there will be a formal part to the celebration, if only to give it a feel of more than just a party.

Venue booked, a lovely beach bar with a terrace that leads down to the water’s edge. Great menu. Celebrant booked. Act booked. Invites going out today. 4 months to PARTY!!
		
Click to expand...

HID and I will be stumbling towards 25 years in 2025 and the plan was to have a celebration. The vows said in sickness and health and the last decade should have read, sickness and sickness as there have been loads of issues to deal with between us and with parents and friends. We have no interest in renewing our vows, although ironically our current house is no more than a 5 minute walk from the venue so getting there would be a breeze. It seems a waste of money and sadly we've lost a few of those that were at the wedding including both my parents and so without them it seems an empty event. Not sure the party even excites anymore. We still have to celebrate her 50th from last October but that is on hold until the Covid landscape calms down globally


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			“Change the date.”

Mrs Hobbit and I married, er, quite a while ago. Since then we’ve had 2 significant trauma on our wedding anniversary. Needless to say celebrating our anniversary tends to have some sadness and tears amongst the smiles. In 2019 we started planning to celebrate our marriage on a different date, creating a significant event for us that would give us a different date to ’party’ on. Covid got in the way.

I’m loathe to call it a renewal of vows as I(we) don’t feel our vows need renewing. However, to a large extent there will be a formal part to the celebration, if only to give it a feel of more than just a party.

Venue booked, a lovely beach bar with a terrace that leads down to the water’s edge. Great menu. Celebrant booked. Act booked. Invites going out today. 4 months to PARTY!!
		
Click to expand...

What a great idea, hope it turns out exactly as you both want.
You romantic old git.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2022)

The clutch on the car failed yesterday afternoon ................................ in Cowes!
We were due to catch a ferry home this morning!
I eventually got in touch with a mechanic who said he'd have a quick look at it.
He arrived at 4.15pm and did his diagnosis.
He needed a ramp, so I drove the clutcless car to his workshop.
I eventually left his workshop at 8.15pm!
He'd spent the thick end of 4 hours sorting it out for me.
I said, "How much do I owe you for getting me totally out of the poo?"

He said,  "You seem like a good guy who needed some help, is £50 okay?"
Obviously I gave him more than that ........................... but what a great bloke.
The car drove home fine.
Sid Vickers .............. you're a bloody legend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

Wife met up with our lad and went for a walk at a reservoir in north Sheffield - they both needed each other's care and comfort at the moment as they are both finding things a bit tough - and they had a lovely walk and posted a lovely picture.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			“Change the date.”

Mrs Hobbit and I married, er, quite a while ago. Since then we’ve had 2 significant trauma on our wedding anniversary. Needless to say celebrating our anniversary tends to have some sadness and tears amongst the smiles. In 2019 we started planning to celebrate our marriage on a different date, creating a significant event for us that would give us a different date to ’party’ on. Covid got in the way.

I’m loathe to call it a renewal of vows as I(we) don’t feel our vows need renewing. However, to a large extent there will be a formal part to the celebration, if only to give it a feel of more than just a party.

Venue booked, a lovely beach bar with a terrace that leads down to the water’s edge. Great menu. Celebrant booked. Act booked. Invites going out today. 4 months to PARTY!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have my address .


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 25, 2022)

Jacob Rees Mogg being far too clever for Kirksty Wark on News Night  tonight. Oh why does she not bother to wash and comb her hair. I only wish he would go on with Kay  Burley.  He would crucify her  and people on here know how much she irritates me.

There is no need for members to reply as this may be deemed a the “P” word but I was referring to his replies.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Do you have my address .
		
Click to expand...

HMP Barlinnie


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 25, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			HMP Barlinnie

Click to expand...

Cheers, old cell mate


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 26, 2022)

Had a short game lesson today, mostly chipping and was a mixture of fats, thins and shanks, so I've lost none of my touch during my 18 month sabbatical


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Had a short game lesson today, mostly chipping and was a mixture of fats, thins and shanks, so I've lost none of my touch during my 18 month sabbatical 

Click to expand...

Think we need a chip off


----------



## chellie (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/oatly-uk-ltd-g21-1096286-oatly-uk-ltd.html


----------



## Wilson (Jan 27, 2022)

Daughter had a teacher training day yesterday, so the Wife and I took the day off and used her Christmas present of a trip to Harry Potter World, (she is HP mad), as it was a 90 minute drive away, and she's just got into golf, we went to Top Golf first, and the spent the afternoon at Harry Potter World - she loved it, really enjoyed the golf, and hit some good drives, considering she's had three lessons. She then got into her HP outfit, and had a great time exploring all of the exhibits, she even used her pocket money to buy herself a wand at the end.

And we finished the day by.....reading Harry Potter!


----------



## Neilds (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilson said:



			Daughter had a teacher training day yesterday, so the Wife and I took the day off and used her Christmas present of a trip to Harry Potter World, (she is HP mad), as it was a 90 minute drive away, and she's just got into golf, we went to Top Golf first, and the spent the afternoon at Harry Potter World - she loved it, really enjoyed the golf, and hit some good drives, considering she's had three lessons. She then got into her HP outfit, and had a great time exploring all of the exhibits, she even used her pocket money to buy herself a wand at the end.

And we finished the day by.....reading Harry Potter!
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me, or does anyone else think Wilson took his wife to Harry Potter World to spend her pocket money?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Bought this ball sucker retriever today, it just screws into putter grip,  hope to try it out tomorrow


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Is it just me, or does anyone else think Wilson took his wife to Harry Potter World to spend her pocket money?  

Click to expand...

Yeh, his daughter is a teacher and went training, so him and the mrs went to spend her xmas pennies on a HP wand!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Bought this ball sucker retriever today, it just screws into putter grip,  hope to try it out tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Gadjets like that have been around for years. I first saw them used by a couple of guys in the swindle I joined at my first club. I don't think theirs had/needed to screw - just fitted over the putter grip.
It's an admission of increasing age/decreasing flexibility to use one though!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Gadjets like that have been around for years. I first saw them used by a couple of guys in the swindle I joined at my first club. I don't think theirs had/needed to screw - just fitted over the putter grip.
It's an admission of increasing age/decreasing flexibility to use one though!
		
Click to expand...

My lack of flexibility is why I bought it.
 I've tried most types of ball retrievers. The good thing about this one is that it doesn't make the grip too thick to fit into the bag putter well and only cost £6.29 .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Bought this ball sucker retriever today, it just screws into putter grip,  hope to try it out tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Hopefully you use it better than what I see at some courses where people damage the side of hole when they put their putter in to retrieve the ball .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully you use it better than what I see at some courses where people damage the side of hole when they put their putter in to retrieve the ball .
		
Click to expand...

 Yes I do.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Is it just me, or does anyone else think Wilson took his wife to Harry Potter World to spend her pocket money?  

Click to expand...

Wow, I've read my post back, I might ask the 6yr old if she can teach me some basic grammar.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilson said:



			Wow, I've read my post back, I might ask the 6yr old if she can teach me some basic grammar.
		
Click to expand...

So your wife doesn't have a hp dress up??


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, his daughter is a teacher and went training, so him and the mrs went to spend her xmas pennies on a HP wand! 

Click to expand...

Pretty much how I read it as well. Thought the wife was a cosplayer who went dressed up for Harry Potter World.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 27, 2022)

Spotify 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2022)

The Lindisfarne Festival lineup has been announced, a few bands I'm really looking forward to seeing


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think we need a chip off
		
Click to expand...

don’t forget me!


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2022)

Took my “new to me” 7 wood to the range tonight - my god it goes like a stabbed rat.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2022)

My dear friend's funeral yesterday. It was so incredibly sad but every single word said about her was true. The biggest heart and generosity of spirit you could ever imagine. There was standing room only and 200+ there who wanted to pay their respects and say goodbye. I know for sure she'd be looking down and thinking "wow, all this for me...I never knew". After the tears we talked and laughed and reminisced. The world's a poorer place for her passing. RIP Nicky.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 28, 2022)

Im back at work after 2 weeks of Paternity leave!

Cooper Mark Dillon - born 14th Jan 2022

Hes a great addition to our lives and Im loving dad life so far!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im back at work after 2 weeks of Paternity leave!

Cooper Mark Dillon - born 14th Jan 2022

Hes a great addition to our lives and Im loving dad life so far!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to you both and welcome to the world Cooper.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			My dear friend's funeral yesterday. It was so incredibly sad but every single word said about her was true. The biggest heart and generosity of spirit you could ever imagine. There was standing room only and 200+ there who wanted to pay their respects and say goodbye. I know for sure she'd be looking down and thinking "wow, all this for me...I never knew". After the tears we talked and laughed and reminisced. The world's a poorer place for her passing. RIP Nicky.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it was a, "Celebration of her life", which is how it should be. 
Best wishes Amanda.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sounds like it was a, "Celebration of her life", which is how it should be.
Best wishes Amanda.
		
Click to expand...

It really was. To be honest it did make me appreciate even more what a lovely, selfless person she was, without a bad bone in her body. Some of it was funny as she was so accident-prone...one line "bikes, fences and plastic chairs seemed to catch her unawares"


----------



## Dando (Jan 28, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im back at work after 2 weeks of Paternity leave!

Cooper Mark Dillon - born 14th Jan 2022

Hes a great addition to our lives and Im loving dad life so far!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate.

Now the fun begins!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 28, 2022)

Smarties.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2022)

My lad is doing support DJ for Jo Whiley tonight at a big nightclub in Sheffield.  Dead chuffed for him after everything he's been through these last two years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad is doing support DJ for Jo Whiley tonight at a big nightclub in Sheffield.  Dead chuffed for him after everything he's been through these last two years.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant that Hogie, imagine if he'd just took any old job as suggested , he more than likely  would not have had this chance.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2022)

Lamb rump, fondant potatoes, red wine jus and veg of the day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lamb rump, fondant potatoes, red wine jus and veg of the day 

Click to expand...

One of my favourites from the classic Readers Digest cookery book of the 1970s....Lamb Shrewsbury that I serve with Dauphinoise potatoes plus veg du jour.  

Just as you describe - I use lamb noisettes and once I've reduced the jus I add redcurrant sauce and melt it.. oh heaven...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2022)

Pro celebrity golf 1981 from Gleneagles...Alliss with Trevino and Zoeller. So familiar and so comforting - and I can't really tell you why other than I guess it's as I used to watch and enjoy it with my brother and dad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pro celebrity golf 1981 from Gleneagles...Alliss with Trevino and Zoeller. So familiar and so comforting - and I can't really tell you why other than I guess it's as I used to watch and enjoy it with my brother and dad.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you seeing that?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2022)

Down at the allotment today spreading another load of tree chippings. Finished that and did my weed check (the blighters are running scared) and to my delight saw some pink rhubarb stems poking through the soil. Oh the excitment


----------



## bobmac (Jan 29, 2022)

In life, it is important to know when to stop arguing with people and simply let them be wrong


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 29, 2022)

This amused me far more than it should have.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487269068822433796


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where are you seeing that?
		
Click to expand...

Youtube.  Loads of episodes on there.  The most recent one I watched has Wogan holing _that_ monster putt on the 18th, plus the curiosity of him a hole earlier having to take a penalty drop from unplayable lie and doing the drop over his shoulder - it looks bizarre today.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2022)

Watching the Simon and Garfunkel concert from Central Park on Sky Arts. What an unlikely looking duo to become world superstars, but the sound, harmonies and songs...stunning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487522194146349056


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching the Simon and Garfunkel concert from Central Park on Sky Arts. What an unlikely looking duo to become world superstars, but the sound, harmonies and songs...stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Try watching the Everly Brothers Devoted to You reunion shortly before Phil passed away.
Sounds are brilliant and tearful watching the reaction between them. I'm sure its on YouTube, get your tissues ready  .


----------



## chico (Jan 30, 2022)

Having taken my son to the football for a couple of seasons and him only interested in his half time snack.
Today a last minute winner and watching him go more mental than me, wonderful.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching the Simon and Garfunkel concert from Central Park on Sky Arts. What an unlikely looking duo to become world superstars, but the sound, harmonies and songs...stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing pair - and timeless.
There's even a UK link in at least 1 of their hits - Homeward Bound. Apparently drafted/written on Widnes station!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 30, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Amazing pair - and timeless.
There's even a UK link in at least 1 of their hits - Homeward Bound. Apparently drafted/written on Widnes station!
		
Click to expand...

...here's another one from Kathy's Song

And from the shelter of my mind
Through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain drenched streets
To England where my heart lies


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 30, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Amazing pair - and timeless.
There's even a UK link in at least 1 of their hits - Homeward Bound. Apparently drafted/written on Widnes station!
		
Click to expand...

I guess that if you're at Widnes station, your only thought _would_ be about going home ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Try watching the Everly Brothers Devoted to You reunion shortly before Phil passed away.
Sounds are brilliant and tearful watching the reaction between them. I'm sure its on YouTube, get your tissues ready  .
		
Click to expand...

The father of a former girlfriend saw them multiple times. Every UK tour, he would be there, had done since they formed. His wife would go, but roll her eyes. They did the same jokes, same links every time 😲. Beautiful harmonies though. The dad was a miserable piece of work but their music was his one weak spot. Thank you Everly Brothers for the brief respite you gave me 🤣


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching the Simon and Garfunkel concert from Central Park on Sky Arts. What an unlikely looking duo to become world superstars, but the sound, harmonies and songs...stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I watched that too, during the first lockdown I played my entire record collection and Bridge over troubled Water was one of the few that stood the test of time a real classic


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes I watched that too, during the first lockdown I played my entire record collection and Bridge over troubled Water was one of the few that stood the test of time a real classic
		
Click to expand...

So many wonderful lyrics but that one always stands out for me. Plus I'm a rubbish singer but they seem to often be in a key I can sort of manage!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2022)

Power back on after 48 hours in the cold  dark 🔥👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			So many wonderful lyrics but that one always stands out for me. Plus I'm a rubbish singer but they seem to often be in a key I can sort of manage!
		
Click to expand...

We got the vicar to play that on the church organ at our wedding, almost 47 years ago. I've been trying to learn the intro on the piano and I'm about 75% of the way. Such an iconic song


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

‘I feel like me again’ - troubled Army vets are helping fix driver shortage https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-60140431


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			We got the vicar to play that on the church organ at our wedding, almost 47 years ago. I've been trying to learn the intro on the piano and I'm about 75% of the way. Such an iconic song
		
Click to expand...

This prompted a distant memory. Bit of a leap, but church organ and pop music.
As a teenager , most of our youth club and I were churchgoers.One, my best mate, was the assistant organist.
Before the Sunday evening service began, it was usual for the organ to play background music.Normal in most churches.
He would ask us afterwards which of the Elvis songs we were able to identify!
He was hell of an improviser, he could disguise  them so well the congregation didn't have a clue exactly what they were listening to😅


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			This prompted a distant memory. Bit of a leap, but church organ and pop music.
As a teenager , most of our youth club and I were churchgoers.One, my best mate, was the assistant organist.
Before the Sunday evening service began, it was usual for the organ to play background music.Normal in most churches.
He would ask us afterwards which of the Elvis songs we were able to identify!
He was hell of an improviser, he could disguise  them so well the congregation didn't have a clue exactly what they were listening to😅
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the norm with church organs? I can hardly ever recognise what they're playing


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			This prompted a distant memory. Bit of a leap, but church organ and pop music.
As a teenager , most of our youth club and I were churchgoers.One, my best mate, was the assistant organist.
Before the Sunday evening service began, it was usual for the organ to play background music.Normal in most churches.
He would ask us afterwards which of the Elvis songs we were able to identify!
He was hell of an improviser, he could disguise  them so well the congregation didn't have a clue exactly what they were listening to😅
		
Click to expand...

We asked him to play a few pop hits of the era (1975) and given that neither I, or Mrsd,  are religious it was good fun


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

Three years ago today Mrs SILH and myself set out from Heathrow on our 17weeks travelling down under and in SE Asia - first stop Singapore.  We had no idea what fabulous adventures that we'd have, nor of course what 2020 and 2021 would bring. 

We had the opportunity, we said - let's just do it - it will cost us an absolute packet but you never know what's round the corner of life.  And we didn't.  We created enough fabulous memories for many years of holidays.   So very grateful that we had the opportunity and wherewithal.

If you see a chance take it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

Who knows where the time goes.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 2, 2022)

What a day it is today,

Two, Two, Twenty-two,
Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			What a day it is today,

Two, Two, Twenty-two,
Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Power back on after 48 hours in the cold  dark 🔥👍
		
Click to expand...

Don’t know if it is any consolation but the generating board ( whoever they are) said due to the wind and storms. Wind has generated the most power up to yet. Just a shame you could not get it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t know if it is any consolation but the generating board ( whoever they are) said due to the wind and storms. Wind has generated the most power up to yet. Just a shame you could not get it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about that, we have a field of turbines just over the back of the village and they were all locked off to prevent damage. Apparently there is a higher risk of fire the stronger the wind gets (according to the bloke in the next street that manages the site).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Isn't that the norm with church organs? I can hardly ever recognise what they're playing 

Click to expand...

If we are singing a well known hymn or Psalm but one part, say the bass line, is not really known by us bass blokes then the organist will play putting stress on the bass line so we can follow...and that certainly gladdens the heart...of course it makes the tune less prominent


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t know if it is any consolation but the generating board ( whoever they are) said due to the wind and storms. Wind has generated the most power up to yet. Just a shame you could not get it.
		
Click to expand...

The wind can be generating all the power in the world but if the same wind blows over trees and takes out the overhead power cables then that electricity can not be transferred into peoples houses. That has been the problem up here, trees taking out overhead power lines. There is an irony to isn't there?

@GreiginFife is right I believe. In high winds they have to stop the turbines 

Here is another one, haven't googled it. If you have solar panels, does that feed directly into your own house or does it feed into the grid? In effect, in a power cut could your house keep going if you have solar panels and there is enough light? Clearly, you would be stuffed in the night but in the day......?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			What a day it is today,

Two, Two, Twenty-two,
Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb.
		
Click to expand...

And early this afternoon using 12hr clock it'll be 2:2:22:2.2.22 then soon after 2:22:22:2.2.22.  Hopefully by then I'll have won the winter k/o match I'm playing today...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Don't know about that, we have a field of turbines just over the back of the village and they were all locked off to prevent damage. Apparently there is a higher risk of fire the stronger the wind gets (according to the bloke in the next street that manages the site).
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...-storm-malik&usg=AOvVaw0RhhxtPDhbS-pN_PRbYxvU

I always thought the same re locking off the turbines but they reported this.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The wind can be generating all the power in the world but if the same wind blows over trees and takes out the overhead power cables then that electricity can not be transferred into peoples houses. That has been the problem up here, trees taking out overhead power lines. There is an irony to isn't there?

@GreiginFife is right I believe. In high winds they have to stop the turbines 

*Here is another one, haven't googled it. If you have solar panels, does that feed directly into your own house or does it feed into the grid?* In effect, in a power cut could your house keep going if you have solar panels and there is enough light? Clearly, you would be stuffed in the night but in the day......?
		
Click to expand...

Mine feeds into the grid unless I am using it. But am sure that if there’s a power cut am stuffed. I have looked at having batteries installed. And an electric car. But it affects the fantastic tariffs I get. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Don't know about that, we have a field of turbines just over the back of the village and they were all locked off to prevent damage. Apparently there is a higher risk of fire the stronger the wind gets (according to the bloke in the next street that manages the site).
		
Click to expand...

I had to laugh when plans to build a huge wind farm west of Tiree were dropped and the reasons given were...rock was too hard to drill into; plus...they discovered it was just too windy.  

Now every schoolboy know (at least those with a Guiness Book of Records) that Tiree is the windiest place in the UK - average daily windspeed 18mph...so not sure what they might have expected...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Mine feeds into the grid unless I am using it. But am sure that if there’s a power cut am stuffed. I have looked at having batteries installed. And an electric car. But it affects the fantastic tariffs I get. 👍
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. Every day's a learning day and all that


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2022)

stunning sunset tonight over the hills


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And early this afternoon using 12hr clock it'll be 2:2:22:2.2.22 then soon after 2:22:22:2.2.22.  Hopefully by then I'll have won the winter k/o match I'm playing today...
		
Click to expand...

And in a few weeks time it will be 22/2/22 and guess what? It’s on a Twosday! 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

Daylight until gone 5 and light much earlier. Also, we're trying to eat healthier and HID has been cooking some great recipes from all sort of TV chefs including the Hairy Bikers Dieting range, Jamie Olivers healthy eating and Gordon Ramseys Ten Minute meals. All freshly cooked in the evening and having fun making the recipes together. All been tasty to date


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2022)

The legends from the forum. Past and present that have made my daughters day with their goodwill!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Music.

Whilst reading various online newspapers I have my iPad on shuffle. There’s 55 years of favourites popping up, and bringing up great memories.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2022)

Son is able to support my Mrs up north as she supports MiL and BiL; and daughter is able to spend time each day with me if I need a listening ear.  Never really imagined that the support of children could be quite so important and valued - well not before our dotage.

So no matter how difficult times can be (and they have been) we have found that it has been so very worthwhile forgiving and resolving the issues we have had with our son and keeping close (relationship-wise) to him and our daughter - you never know when you might really need them


----------



## Neilds (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Daylight until gone 5 and light much earlier. Also, we're trying to eat healthier and HID has been cooking some great recipes from all sort of TV chefs including the Hairy Bikers Dieting range, Jamie Olivers healthy eating and Gordon Ramseys Ten Minute meals. All freshly cooked in the evening and having fun making the recipes together. All been tasty to date
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the Tom Kerridge books from a couple of years ago when he was losing weight - think they are called Lose weight for Good and Fresh Start (can't be bothered to walk downstairs to check ).  Some great recipes in there, including popular takeaway dishes that are healthier.  The donner kebab recipe is fantastic


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2022)

Just found what sounds like a very nice recipe for the sea bass I bought reduced yesterday evening...pan fried with mixed herbs, capers and olives.  What do have to accompany...hmmm...maybe some green beans...probably not bother with any carbs.

Must go take fish out of freezer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

@Rooter Saving me 1300 calories.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



@Rooter Saving me 1300 calories.

Click to expand...


How?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

See Random Irritations.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen his post. No way would that be worth 1300 calories!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just found what sounds like a very nice recipe for the sea bass I bought reduced yesterday evening...pan fried with mixed herbs, capers and olives.  What do have to accompany...hmmm...maybe some green beans...probably not bother with any carbs.

Must go take fish out of freezer.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit 'green dominated'. Red and Yellow Peppers and sprinkled pine nuts? Tomatoes?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			Just seen his post. No way would that be worth 1300 calories!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll never know now.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			Just seen his post. No way would that be worth 1300 calories!
		
Click to expand...

If it is chicken based fast food I am wasting calouries on then nothing beats the KFC boneless box meal with gravy as the side.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			Just seen his post. No way would that be worth 1300 calories!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get over a large fries was 444kcal!! I did have a cheeseburger as a starter too... that's what brought it up to 1300... But according to garmin, I have burnt off an extra 980 today already with a 2 mile race tonight still to come!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

The IS Leader being taken out 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489225430397861888


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			If it is chicken based fast food I am wasting calouries on then nothing beats the KFC boneless box meal with gravy as the side.
		
Click to expand...


Yes to the chicken but the gravy


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			Yes to the chicken but the gravy 

Click to expand...

Yes it was shown on the tv recently how the gravy was made 🤮 😂

On a lighter note my 13 year old granddaughter is making a chicken meal for our tea which involves cornflakes and breadcrumbs.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I couldn't get over a large fries was 444kcal!! I did have a cheeseburger as a starter too... that's what brought it up to 1300... But according to garmin, I have burnt off an extra 980 today already with a 2 mile race tonight still to come!
		
Click to expand...


444 kcal  wouldn't say they were worth that either.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes it was shown on the tv recently how the gravy was made 🤮 😂

On a lighter note my 13 year old granddaughter is making a chicken meal for our tea which involves cornflakes and breadcrumbs.
		
Click to expand...


Oh was it. I've just never liked it.  Enjoy your tea tonight


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

chellie said:



			444 kcal  wouldn't say they were worth that either.
		
Click to expand...

McDonald's fries are the worst. I have no idea how anyone rates them. Burger King fries knock them out of the park, as do Five Guys'. McDonald's ones are all soft and flimsy, pathetic.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			McDonald's fries are the worst. I have no idea how anyone rates them. Burger King fries knock them out of the park, as do Five Guys'. McDonald's ones are all soft and flimsy, pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I’d have McD’s fries over Burgerkings but prefer Burgerkings burgers.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			McDonald's fries are the worst. I have no idea how anyone rates them. Burger King fries knock them out of the park, as do Five Guys'. McDonald's ones are all soft and flimsy, pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

BK are the worst. MD are good if fresh, ask for them without salt to get some freshly made, then add salt. 

5G Cajun fries are epic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

What's this calorie thingy you are all talking about 🤷‍♂️.

Get it, eat it, enjoy it. Just don't do it too often 😉


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

As an FYI, 5 Guys fries are done in Peanut oil for all you allergy people out there! (My daughter has peanut allergy!)


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			As an FYI, 5 Guys fries are done in Peanut oil for all you allergy people out there! (My daughter has peanut allergy!)
		
Click to expand...

Are they still? They used to have boxes of peanuts in their restaurants but I’ve not seen them for a while.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 3, 2022)

3


Foxholer said:



			Seems a bit 'green dominated'. Red and Yellow Peppers and sprinkled pine nuts? *Tomatoes*?
		
Click to expand...

With sea bass? Never ...


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			With sea bass? Never ...
		
Click to expand...

H'mm.... from a 'sea bass tomatoes' google
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sea-bass-cherry-tomatoes
https://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/sea-bass-sicilian-cherry-tomato-sauce
https://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/sea-bass-with-tomato-and-bacon-sauce.html

Heck, it even highlighted this one https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/sea-bass-peppers-tomatoes/
And I promise I didn't check before posting my reply to SILH!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Have a look at the Tom Kerridge books from a couple of years ago when he was losing weight - think they are called Lose weight for Good and Fresh Start (can't be bothered to walk downstairs to check ).  Some great recipes in there, including popular takeaway dishes that are healthier.  The donner kebab recipe is fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I’d have McD’s fries over Burgerkings but prefer Burgerkings burgers.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer 👌


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Seems a bit 'green dominated'. Red and Yellow Peppers and sprinkled pine nuts? Tomatoes?
		
Click to expand...

No.
A fried egg and some sprouts.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2022)

Had another lesson today and hit some balls.
 Only half swings and the ball went forward but not very far.
Going forward the pro suggested I may need to investigate a change to senior flex until or if I get some strength back. This was amply demonstrated by him getting me to hit a ladies flex club and ball speed going up (I'm too embarrassed to quotemthe numbers 😲)


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Had another lesson today and hit some balls.
Only half swings and the ball went forward but not very far.
Going forward the pro suggested I may need to investigate a change to senior flex until or if I get some strength back. This was amply demonstrated by him getting me to hit a ladies flex club and ball speed going up (I'm too embarrassed to quotemthe numbers 😲)
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you don't need to be embarrassed about your numbers as if I remember correctly you're coming back from an operation? Apologies if I've got that wrong.
So, you should be commended for getting out there again. 
Good luck 👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Mate, you don't need to be embarrassed about your numbers as if I remember correctly you're coming back from an operation? Apologies if I've got that wrong.
So, you should be commended for getting out there again.
Good luck 👍
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, Yes 2 major surgeries in the last 18 months.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Thanks, Yes 2 major surgeries in the last 18 months.
		
Click to expand...

Been there, done that, it is tough sometimes, so we’ll done for getting back on the horse 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Thanks, Yes 2 major surgeries in the last 18 months.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll get there. Stick at it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Thanks, Yes 2 major surgeries in the last 18 months.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you're back to a place to even hit balls. Keep it up, get stronger and enjoy being back..........................and no more surgery!!!!!!!


----------



## Leftie (Feb 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Had another lesson today and hit some balls.
Only half swings and the ball went forward but not very far.
Going forward the pro suggested I may need to investigate a change to senior flex until or if I get some strength back. This was amply demonstrated by him getting me to hit a ladies flex club and ball speed going up (I'm too embarrassed to quotemthe numbers 😲)
		
Click to expand...

Another step forward.  Great news Spongy   Looking forward to our game when you are ready.

Don't worry about the flex - it's a state of mind.  I'm currently trying a "senior" flex shaft in my driver.  HID isn't interested as she thinks that it's a bit floppy, but my mixed doubles partner is very impressed


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm.... from a 'sea bass tomatoes' google
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sea-bass-cherry-tomatoes
https://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/sea-bass-sicilian-cherry-tomato-sauce
https://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/sea-bass-with-tomato-and-bacon-sauce.html

Heck, it even highlighted this one https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/sea-bass-peppers-tomatoes/
And I promise I didn't check before posting my reply to SILH!
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, you and your recipes can do as you like. Personally I'll put tomatoes with some other fish, but sea bass, nah.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

Absolutely revelling in the decision to play yesterday afternoon rather than this morning. 
It's absolutely rank out there right now..we'd be just about on the 9th....it's actually sleeting..
Nice and warm and dry in my chair watching the golf...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

We don't have a really chuffed thread so this goes here as it is the nearest.

I've had my current car about 8 months. The headlights are good but aim too near the floor. As someone who does a lot of country lane driving that is a real problem as visibility is not quite good enough. After another annoying journey last week I hit google and youtube to see if I could raise them myself. After much procrastination I set myself the job today. Car driven into the factory at work, lights on, tape on the wall where the lights currently are, allen key at the ready. I steadied myself for much cursing and abject failure. It was a doddle, absolutely piece of cake. A two yr old could have turned the fitting, the lights moved easily and steadily. I have not lifted them far, I would rather raise in stages then go too high and blind someone coming the other way. The adjustment is so easy that I can do it in seconds now, either way. It's the little things in life .

To round off, a cup of tea and yes, a mince pie from my stash


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We don't have a really chuffed thread so this goes here as it is the nearest.

I've had my current car about 8 months. The headlights are good but aim too near the floor. As someone who does a lot of country lane driving that is a real problem as visibility is not quite good enough. After another annoying journey last week I hit google and youtube to see if I could raise them myself. After much procrastination I set myself the job today. Car driven into the factory at work, lights on, tape on the wall where the lights currently are, allen key at the ready. I steadied myself for much cursing and abject failure. It was a doddle, absolutely piece of cake. A two yr old could have turned the fitting, the lights moved easily and steadily. I have not lifted them far, I would rather raise in stages then go too high and blind someone coming the other way. The adjustment is so easy that I can do it in seconds now, either way. It's the little things in life .

To round off, a cup of tea and yes, a mince pie from my stash 

Click to expand...

Don't you have a turny button on your dash to do that for you?
Can't remember the last car I had that didn't have one....


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Snowdrops


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

winning on the premium bonds


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Don't you have a turny button on your dash to do that for you?
Can't remember the last car I had that didn't have one....
		
Click to expand...

The car is 9 years old so perhaps before that came in? You are right, on past cars you roll the button, get it to the right point and then never touch it again. Hopefully the same again for this now.


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Don't you have a turny button on your dash to do that for you?
Can't remember the last car I had that didn't have one....
		
Click to expand...

The last car of mine that did have the turny button went 6 years ago. Since then, they've had xenon headlights and it's been automatic. They've all been automatically too low.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The car is 9 years old so perhaps before that came in? You are right, on past cars you roll the button, get it to the right point and then never touch it again. Hopefully the same again for this now.
		
Click to expand...




RichA said:



			The last car of mine that did have the turny button went 6 years ago. Since then, they've had xenon headlights and it's been automatic. They've all been automatically too low.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember when adjusting headlights that the higher you raise them, the brighter they are in to oncoming traffic. Not a major issue with older style lights but the modern, brighter "Xenon" or "Laser" lights are exponentially brighter and this is why many manufacturers set them lower (as they are designed to have a wider spread) so that people driving towards you are not blinded as the light units get brighter and brighter. 

My car has the "follow you" adaptive lights that turn when you turn and I can't but help that it's blinding to oncoming traffic that are turning "in to" my direction of travel. The "adaptive" is also hit and miss with high beam/dipped when it senses other lights. Good concept but one that is definitely flawed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just remember when adjusting headlights that the higher you raise them, the brighter they are in to oncoming traffic. Not a major issue with older style lights but the modern, brighter "Xenon" or "Laser" lights are exponentially brighter and this is why many manufacturers set them lower (as they are designed to have a wider spread) so that people driving towards you are not blinded as the light units get brighter and brighter.

My car has the "follow you" adaptive lights that turn when you turn and I can't but help that it's blinding to oncoming traffic that are turning "in to" my direction of travel. The "adaptive" is also hit and miss with high beam/dipped when it senses other lights. Good concept but one that is definitely flawed.
		
Click to expand...

I get this, hence why I have only raised them slightly. I will be in the dark this weekend and will soon know if they are too high. Now I know how to alter them it will take me seconds to tweak.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I get this, hence why I have only raised them slightly. I will be in the dark this weekend and will soon know if they are too high. Now I know how to alter them it will take me seconds to tweak.
		
Click to expand...

Easiest way to check if you have another car (or a friend/colleague's car) is to park facing it, around 300-400m away and put the headlights on and sit in the other car (on level ground of course) and see if they are dazzling you. Even small adjustments can have big effects over distance.


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just remember when adjusting headlights that the higher you raise them, the brighter they are in to oncoming traffic. Not a major issue with older style lights but the modern, brighter "Xenon" or "Laser" lights are exponentially brighter and this is why many manufacturers set them lower (as they are designed to have a wider spread) so that people driving towards you are not blinded as the light units get brighter and brighter.

My car has the "follow you" adaptive lights that turn when you turn and I can't but help that it's blinding to oncoming traffic that are turning "in to" my direction of travel. The "adaptive" is also hit and miss with high beam/dipped when it senses other lights. Good concept but one that is definitely flawed.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but it is noticeable that the light from xenons is more focused so, on dipped beams, you lack that gentle illumination in the farther distance that halogens used to provide. Better illumination but over a shorter distance.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Snowdrops 

Click to expand...

Lovely. I wandered around a garden centre this week (what have I become!) and bought loads of flower seeds for the allotment. I almost bought some snowdrops but they were crazy expensive!

On that note I am about to start the propagation of the early cauliflowers - I'm beyond excited. Spuds chitting in the conservatory (too early but they're keen)...

Who'd have thought. I've not grown a thing in my life.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			I get that, but it is noticeable that the light from xenons is more focused so, on dipped beams, you lack that gentle illumination in the farther distance that halogens used to provide. Better illumination but over a shorter distance.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, it’s you guy’s cars. You can do what ever you want to them. I lowered mine and upgraded the exhaust. It’s whatever you want to do to make it work for you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2022)

My Ninja Foodi 9 in 1.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Lovely. I wandered around a garden centre this week (what have I become!) and bought loads of flower seeds for the allotment. I almost bought some snowdrops but they were crazy expensive!

On that note I am about to start the propagation of the early cauliflowers - I'm beyond excited. Spuds chitting in the conservatory (too early but they're keen)...

Who'd have thought. I've not grown a thing in my life.
		
Click to expand...

The house we bought came with the most overstocked gardens possible, have spent a lot of time thinning and clearing some of the hedges and trees etc but there are currently bulbs sprouting everywhere, be interesting to see what else we get as the year goes on


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Lovely. I wandered around a garden centre this week (what have I become!) and bought loads of flower seeds for the allotment. I almost bought some snowdrops but they were crazy expensive!

On that note I am about to start the propagation of the early cauliflowers - I'm beyond excited. Spuds chitting in the conservatory (too early but they're keen)...

Who'd have thought. I've not grown a thing in my life.
		
Click to expand...

You're in East Anglia, aren't you? Have you ever been to Anglesey Abbey in February? Snowdrops there and the winter garden are stunning.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			You're in East Anglia, aren't you? Have you ever been to Anglesey Abbey in February? Snowdrops there and the winter garden are stunning.
		
Click to expand...

I am and I'd never heard of it until a couple of weeks ago when a golfing friend said she had booked to go. Something I must make time to check out for sure.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			You're in East Anglia, aren't you? Have you ever been to Anglesey Abbey in February? Snowdrops there and the winter garden are stunning.
		
Click to expand...


we nearly bought a house backing onto there last year, gardens are fabulous, rose garden at the right time is stunning 

downside is their dogs policy


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			we nearly bought a house backing onto there last year, gardens are fabulous, rose garden at the right time is stunning 

downside is there dogs policy 

Click to expand...

My dog is named Rose after the rose garden there.


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			My Ninja Foodi 9 in 1.
		
Click to expand...

I love mine and have hardly used the oven since I got it well over 12 months ago.

Also have the Ninja airfryer when it was a bargain price plus same with the Power Nutri Blender.

They currently have a good sale on and there is the BLC discount as well.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			I love mine and have hardly used the oven since I got it well over 12 months ago.

Also have the Ninja airfryer when it was a bargain price plus same with the Power Nutri Blender.

They currently have a good sale on and there is the BLC discount as well.
		
Click to expand...

Try code NINJAWADDEC as well. Might well save you a bit extra... (might not work on all products)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			I love mine and have hardly used the oven since I got it well over 12 months ago.

Also have the Ninja airfryer when it was a bargain price plus same with the Power Nutri Blender.

They currently have a good sale on and there is the BLC discount as well.
		
Click to expand...

Only had mine a few months and like you I’ve hardly used the oven since.

It’s so much quicker and easier, especially the “one pot” meals, plus I’m now a dab hand at proper rice pudding

Next challenge is home baked bread.


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Only had mine a few months and like you I’ve hardly used the oven since.

It’s so much quicker and easier, especially the “one pot” meals, plus I’m now a dab hand at proper rice pudding

Next challenge is home baked bread.
		
Click to expand...

Have you found The Salted pepper on You Tube? She's good.

I've not used the slow cooker function on mine though as I have one of those that's years old. Enjoy your bread.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			Have you found The Salted pepper on You Tube? She's good.

I've not used the slow cooker function on mine though as I have one of those that's years old. Enjoy your bread.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve watched it a few times for tips.
This is the family favourite and is stunning:
https://www.budgetbytes.com/one-pot...MKWV6FBNxZjWM5ttdV8EW7d3bYcFY4fuDcTvsrijLXwQo

The FBook group “Ninja Foodi Group UK’s best & most exciting” is very helpful, plus a guy named David Small who has a book out “The Big Metric Ninja Foodi Cookbook” is on the group and will often post other recipes or links to other publications.


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

Car-flip farmer cleared of dangerous driving and criminal damage

Admittedly, it was kind of reckless, but I'm glad the yobs didn't win.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



Car-flip farmer cleared of dangerous driving and criminal damage

Admittedly, it was kind of reckless, but I'm glad the yobs didn't win.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he had to go through the stress of it though.

There will be mini cheers all over the country regarding this 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



Car-flip farmer cleared of dangerous driving and criminal damage

Admittedly, it was kind of reckless, but I'm glad the yobs didn't win.
		
Click to expand...

Have a great deal if sympathy for him - but am surprised he got away with it. After all he, effectively,  used the telehandler to throw the car down the road causing, presumambly , thousands in damage to it.  (If he did fully get away with it that is - not entirely sure we've had the full picture yet?)


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Have a great deal if sympathy for him - but am surprised he got away with it. After all he, effectively,  used the telehandler to throw the car down the road causing, presumambly , thousands in damage to it.  (If he did fully get away with it that is - not entirely sure we've had the full picture yet?)
		
Click to expand...

On the news this evening it was reported that, after asking them to move their car, he got a punch to the face.
Then he went and got his tractor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



Car-flip farmer cleared of dangerous driving and criminal damage

Admittedly, it was kind of reckless, but I'm glad the yobs didn't win.
		
Click to expand...

Hope the yob got done for assault.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



Car-flip farmer cleared of dangerous driving and criminal damage

Admittedly, it was kind of reckless, but I'm glad the yobs didn't win.
		
Click to expand...

The tit that parked his car said
Quote
Mr Burns, who had been drinking with friends, said “he was intending to walk 52 miles back to South Tyneside”.

He was bladdered. I wonder if he is related to the guy that took his dead mate into a post office in Ireland wanting claim his pension


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Went to Bicester village today. It was expensive and rammel. But there were a good few Red Kites knocking about. It was worth a 220 mile round trip just to see them. They are a thing of beauty. Never really seen them as much and read a few members on here have them on there courses. Jammy sods.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to Bicester village today. It was expensive and rammel. But here were a good few Red Kites knocking about. It was worth a 220 mile round trip just to see them. They are a thing of beauty. Never really seen them as much and read a few member on her have them on there courses. Jammy sods.
		
Click to expand...

They're pretty common around this part of the country. I always love seeing them though and every single time say "look, it's a Red Kite"!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to Bicester village today. It was expensive and rammel. But here were a good few Red Kites knocking about. It was worth a 220 mile round trip just to see them. They are a thing of beauty. Never really seen them as much and read a few member on her have them on there courses. Jammy sods.
		
Click to expand...

I was waiting for a pupil, fairly close to the middle of town, the other day and there were so many circling around a small housing estate that I couldn't count them 
At least 25, possibly nearer 30.
They're like Starlings around here


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to Bicester village today. It was expensive and rammel. But here were a good few Red Kites knocking about. It was worth a 220 mile round trip just to see them. They are a thing of beauty. Never really seen them as much and read a few member on her have them on there courses. Jammy sods.
		
Click to expand...


they fly over the Chilterns opposite my house, see them every day, stunning creatures


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I was waiting for a pupil, fairly close to the middle of town, the other day and there were so many circling around a small housing estate that I couldn't count them
At least 25, possibly nearer 30.
They're like Starlings around here

Click to expand...


almost as common as bicester village


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

There are loads or Red Kites and Sparrow Hawks by me too. 

And a few Barn Owls, which are my favourite.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			they fly over the Chilterns opposite my house, see them every day, stunning creatures 

Click to expand...

We have a few nesting on the edge of the course...they regularly glide 10/15 yards away from you as you're walking along..
Had to wait on a tee shot the other day as one was doing aerobatics right in front of us....


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We have a few nesting on the edge of the course...they regularly glide 10/15 yards away from you as you're walking along..
Had to wait on a tee shot the other day as one was doing aerobatics right in front of us....
		
Click to expand...


had a pheasant in the garden today  almost sent the dog out to try and get it so we could have it in a pie lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			had a pheasant in the garden today  almost sent the dog out to try and get it so we could have it in a pie lol
		
Click to expand...

Pheasants are the dumbest creatures on the planet......but when they run you can see where the dinosaurs went....feet going 19 to the dozen, working so fast it looks li,e they're floating....


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to Bicester village today. It was expensive and rammel. But here were a good few Red Kites knocking about. It was worth a 220 mile round trip just to see them. They are a thing of beauty. Never really seen them as much and read a few member on her have them on there courses. Jammy sods.
		
Click to expand...

We've spent the last 25 years travelling regularly between our home (Herts/Essex), my hometown (just outside Mansfield) and MrsA's mum (Oxford).
20 years ago, we'd count them as we drove on the M40. About 10 years ago we stopped bothering because it would always exceed 100. 
Around that time they started appearing over the A1M in the Peterborough area. I don't know if the youngsters in a colony had all just fledged at the same time, but a couple of years ago I saw somewhere between 50 and 100 almost swarming in a big circle over the motorway as you pass Sawtry. Unforgettable!
We now occasionally get them flying over our house.
I've seen them around Newstead area Tash.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			they fly over the Chilterns opposite my house, see them every day, stunning creatures 

Click to expand...

Yep loads around here , loads of buzzards as well , sparrowhawks and kestrels 

Some get pretty close , one was sat on top of the halfway hut the other day


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2022)

I've had 2 memorable incidents with Pheasants.
1. Played Formby (and Hoylake) many years ago. Squawking pheasants at the top of my swing for the front nine!
2. Returning from umpiring hockey, also many years ago, at Bradfield College, the car in front slammed on its anchors and a shroud of feathers appeared. The solo women in the car was very shocked - until a Range Rover came around the bend, realised what had happened, reversed and chucked the carcase in the boot and drove away! I burst out laughing and the lady's shock melted away.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep loads around here , loads of buzzards as well , sparrowhawks and kestrels

Some get pretty close , one was sat on top of the halfway hut the other day
		
Click to expand...

No Red Kites yet? Wonderful birds - as is the success story of their reintroduction. Huntercombe GC has them on their logo, as they were reintroduced nearby. There's 3 or 4 'resident' at The Shire, along with loads of other birdlife - other Birds of Prey, Swans, Coots (not a fan), Moorhens, Egyptian Geese and even a few Cormorants. Oh and far too many Canadian Geese! Walking up 15 can be 'interesting'!
At a previous club (Mill Ride) the 3d is a Par 3 over a large pond. While waiting for the green to clear, I once counted 13 different types of birds on that pond and there was pair of Red Kites eventually roosted/nested in a tree alongside the 4th.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			We've spent the last 25 years travelling regularly between our home (Herts/Essex), my hometown (just outside Mansfield) and MrsA's mum (Oxford).
20 years ago, we'd count them as we drove on the M40. About 10 years ago we stopped bothering because it would always exceed 100.
Around that time they started appearing over the A1M in the Peterborough area. I don't know if the youngsters in a colony had all just fledged at the same time, but a couple of years ago I saw somewhere between 50 and 100 almost swarming in a big circle over the motorway as you pass Sawtry. Unforgettable!
We now occasionally get them flying over our house.
I've seen them around Newstead area Tash.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot remember seeing any around the Mansfield area. We have quite a few buzzards around the course, which the crows don’t like one bit.


----------



## IanM (Feb 5, 2022)

We went to a country park inland from Aberystwyth.... big red kite colony that they feed once a day.  Huge numbers fly down the lake.  (Can't remember the name of it)


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Another step forward.  Great news Spongy   Looking forward to our game when you are ready.

Don't worry about the flex - it's a state of mind.  I'm currently trying a "senior" flex shaft in my driver.  HID isn't interested as she thinks that it's a bit floppy, but my mixed doubles partner is very impressed 

Click to expand...

You can tablets get for floppy shafts


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Click to expand...

Please tell me he cried as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Please tell me he cried as well
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, no.  But he did give the penalty spot his best Paddington Bear hard stare.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2022)

Me and a mate have a tee time booked at a course in Northumberland for later this morning. A fella from the course has just called and told me it's been lashing it down all morning and doesn't look like stopping, he offered to move our tee time to another day which we've gladly accepted. 
Very nice of them to go out of their way and re arrange for us 👌


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Me and a mate have a tee time booked at a course in Northumberland for later this morning. A fella from the course has just called and told me it's been lashing it down all morning and doesn't look like stopping, he offered to move our tee time to another day which we've gladly accepted. 
Very nice of them to go out of their way and re arrange for us 👌
		
Click to expand...

It's blowing an absolute gale as well. We cancelled our game for today and it was 100% the right decision. Great service from that club 👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 5, 2022)

About time. Only Japan and Norway left doing this now. 
Iceland whaling: Fisheries minister signals end from 2024 https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60265085


----------



## RichA (Feb 5, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I cannot remember seeing any around the Mansfield area. We have quite a few buzzards around the course, which the crows don’t like one bit.
		
Click to expand...

East Herts this morning...


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2022)

Looking after a friends 14 month old cockapoo so we’ve got 2 in the house


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2022)

A 50 minute sports massage. My legs feel wonderful now. Booked in again for three weeks time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

chellie said:



			A 50 minute sports massage. My legs feel wonderful now. Booked in again for three weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

I used to have them regularly when I was a runner. I can't say I ever enjoyed them though as always a bit too painful to be enjoyable


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2022)

chellie said:



			A 50 minute sports massage. My legs feel wonderful now. Booked in again for three weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

Must have had a few hundred in the last 15 years. Hugely beneficial and worth every penny.


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry, no.  But he did give the penalty spot his best Paddington Bear hard stare. 

Click to expand...

Just like I do when I hit a bad golf shot.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Pheasants are the dumbest creatures on the planet.......
		
Click to expand...

Katie Price says hold my beers, drugs and car keys.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Katie Price says hold my beers, drugs and car keys.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt  even she would run 1/4 mile down a road to escape a car rather than walk 5 feet left or right.......mind you....


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I used to have them regularly when I was a runner. I can't say I ever enjoyed them though as always a bit too painful to be enjoyable 

Click to expand...

I always think it's a good pain as it feels better afterwards.


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Must have had a few hundred in the last 15 years. Hugely beneficial and worth every penny.
		
Click to expand...

Reminded me how much I'd missed having one and am now going to make sure I keep having them.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2022)

14 week eye injection today. Good news is that the eye is now dry and, whilst not back to it's best, it is probably as good as it's going to get. The downside is that the cataract lens will need some laser treatment to clean it up and the nurse said to chat to my doctor about cholesterol as there was some problem round my eye that she felt was related. 

The Joy's of getting old !!


----------



## Pants (Feb 5, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The Joy's of getting old !!
		
Click to expand...

Most of us can only aspire to get to your age Chris


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2022)

A tiny rubber O-ring I had lying around saved me from buying a new power washer.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2022)

Those two Hooray Henries from Made in Chelsea getting caught on Celebrity Hunted.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Katie Price says hold my beers, drugs and car keys.
		
Click to expand...

she'd snort the drugs, not hand them over


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2022)

Got a refund cheque after contesting a parking charge...  Overstayed by a 90 secs. They did it as a good will gesture as it was NHS staff driving off an GP surgery after Covid vaccination.  

There is some justice in the world.   

Off to buying a lottery with that money..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

Red Kites are bordering on pest level round here. They circle the secondary school behind my house same time, every day.. just after lunch! Amazing to watch, but there are so many now!! I think I counted 30 last week... They don't hold still long enough to count!


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2022)

Back to averaging 9 min miles on my runs. It's not fast but it's quick for me.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Back to averaging 9 min miles on my runs. It's not fast but it's quick for me.
		
Click to expand...

9 Minute miles are not to be sniffed at! That's a sub-hour 10k, sub 2hr half marathon, and sub 4hr marathon! Pretty darn good squire!! well done!


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2022)

Rooter said:



			9 Minute miles are not to be sniffed at! That's a sub-hour 10k, sub 2hr half marathon, and sub 4hr marathon! Pretty darn good squire!! well done!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, my best half was 2hrs 4mins so still some way to go.

As we both know, if I could make it so that a runner was coming in the other direction at all times I'd be a lot faster. Nothing makes me speed up more. Haha.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Back to averaging 9 min miles on my runs. It's not fast but it's quick for me.
		
Click to expand...

Well done! I used to 7 minute mile for fun but can't get under 10 minute miles these days...so don't bother!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Back to averaging 9 min miles on my runs. It's not fast but it's quick for me.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, 9 min is my constant target, anything under that is a boost, I do get them every so often depending on distance.

As @Rooter said, not to be sniffed at.

9 min is flying (to me)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Red Kites are bordering on pest level round here. They circle the secondary school behind my house same time, every day.. just after lunch! Amazing to watch, but there are so many now!! I think I counted 30 last week... They don't hold still long enough to count!
		
Click to expand...

Ah - but what makes them a pest...can't just be their numbers shoorly


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Well done! I used to 7 minute mile for fun but can't get under 10 minute miles these days...so don't bother!
		
Click to expand...

7 min miles would feel like Usain Bolt to me, absolutely rapid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2022)

https://www.paralympic.org/news/cha...b7AQ6ChW9dfpBlfcyz8L39CC09bge0ur5D8JI7BNJQRy4
👏👏 - good friend from the RAF is part of the team


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			7 min miles would feel like Usain Bolt to me, absolutely rapid.
		
Click to expand...

Twas a long time ago and even quicker over 5m/10k/10m. Not sure now how I did it!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2022)

Probably moving to North East Fife in next year or so will be getting my name down on the waiting list for a St Andrews Links ticket.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 7, 2022)

Portugal removing need to have covid test before entry for fully vaccinated 😉😁


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			7 min miles would feel like Usain Bolt to me, absolutely rapid.
		
Click to expand...

I did one in 6 mins - it would have been quicker had I not had to stop a the lights, and if the eejit in front had pulled away quickly. Not the fastest car I've ever owned 😁


----------



## Rooter (Feb 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - but what makes them a pest...can't just be their numbers shoorly
		
Click to expand...

I did say bordering on. We shall see, but round here the programs to bring them back to the wild have gone very very well!! I do wonder whether it is to the detriment of another species?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 8, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I did say bordering on. We shall see, but round here the programs to bring them back to the wild have gone very very well!! I do wonder whether it is to the detriment of another species?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so. They are mainly scavengers, IIRC. I went to a 
"hawk" place some years ago, and they told me they respond to regular feeding.
Maybe the school have been doing that, hence same time every day.

I have had the privilege of flying my radio controlled model glider with them (slope soaring). They were curious  enough to follow my glider, as if lining up to shoot it down!😀 Went on for many minutes, coming quite close to me.

They are wonderful creatures, and if it were a choice between watching them or Carr, then I have no doubt who I would regard as the pest😉


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I did say bordering on. We shall see, but round here the programs to bring them back to the wild have gone very very well!! I do wonder whether it is to the detriment of another species?
		
Click to expand...

I too don't believe so.
Plenty of Sparrowhawks, Kestrels and other raptors nearby. I think it's just their size, lowish flight and identifiability that suggests they might be crowding other birds out.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 9, 2022)

Before 8am tee times have started appearing on the club booking page again, brighter days are coming.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2022)

One that may have passed most people by but......there is a charity in North Shields, NE Homeless Charity. It is run by very decent and honourable people doing a very good thing. As part of the running they have a cafe which a/ raises funds for their work and b/ gives food, drink and somewhere warm to be in the day to people who are homeless. My wife meets someone there for work every month or so who is involved in the place so we have a reasonable understanding of the work they do, all positive. Anyway, around the corner from their building is the studio where the musician Sam Fender practices and records. He and his band frequently use the cafe, he will also play the piano in the corner of the cafe for fun. They only have praise for him in there, he gives his time quietly, along with money. Last night he won a few Brits and in one of his aceptance speeches he gave a 'shout out' for the charity. Hopefully that gives them more pubilicity, brings them more money to do the work that they do.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 9, 2022)

Request for voluntary redundancy gone in today...this may need moving to random irritations if they say no.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Before 8am tee times have started appearing on the club booking page again, brighter days are coming.
		
Click to expand...

We have been running 7.30 tee times for several weeks. Bit borderline when it has been cloudy or rainy but people still booked into the slot. On the plus side its now light well gone five so it means I could probably get to the club and do an hour, maybe ninety minutes if I'm lucky of practice or 5 or 6 holes


----------



## DaveR (Feb 10, 2022)

Cressida Dick standing down.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2022)

Off to the caravan tomorrow for the first weekend away of the year and I can’t wait


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2022)

Played a 2 wood, yardstick, semi-final today. 21 ends and your wood needs to be within a yard and closer than your opponent’s to score. A 14 - 7 win with 3 ends spare.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 10, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Cressida Dick standing down.
		
Click to expand...

So what you’re saying is… Dick’s out?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			So what you’re saying is… Dick’s out?
		
Click to expand...

Subtitled; And why punctuation is important…


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			So what you’re saying is… Dick’s out?
		
Click to expand...

Dick should never have been put in, in the first place.


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2022)

Went to Deal this morning and had a rather splendid breakfast sat outside the Royal hotel then drove to the chapel down winery to pick up some of their rose wine.
Now sat in the caravan


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

Someone sending me a meme about Cressida Dick resigning and suggesting Gene Hunt from Life on Mars as a replacement.

"Right come out, you're surrounded by armed bar stewards".....


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

Wrapped up the league title this morning with a 2-0 win, 5 games to spare as well 
Cracking set of lads, the team spirit has been immense all season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wrapped up the league title this morning with a 2-0 win, 5 games to spare as well 
Cracking set of lads, the team spirit has been immense all season.
		
Click to expand...

Great effort. You going out to celebrate?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great effort. You going out to celebrate?
		
Click to expand...

Team night out is planned for early March, it will be messy 🤭


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2022)

Horrendous weather forecast for Devon today -  huge team competition at our club scheduled.  No-one yesterday wanted any part of playing in such terrible weather.
Woke up this morning to a message that the course will be closed all day.  RESULT!


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2022)

Managing, much to my surprise, to find a way of migrating a 'paid for' golf GPS app from one phone to another!
Not only that, but it also remains on the old phone!
Win, win.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2022)

Following on from my random irritation about the wife and my booking her a spa day ..

I am nights again the first week of easter holidays (round our way anyways)

so her mum has suggested that she, my wife and the kids go to a parkdean resort for 4 nights .. 

its fallen perfect. the wifes friend is going to same park same time. its not easter round that way so it was cheaper lol

I get 4 nights without them lol .. .. more chances to sneak out to the course as I cant on nights really (am playing 9 after work in morning but thats about it)

oh and my mate drops back on my night line for 4 sets as of that week so got my car pool buddy back


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2022)

A parkrun PB on Saturday! first time running there on my own child-free for almost 2 years!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

A different branch of PC World letting me know they had one of the PCs I wanted it stock, putting it to one side and then going over and beyond in their help with another matter.

And then getting an on-line survey about my experiences with the first one (see Random Irritations).   They will need a spell checker that knows all the four letter words in existence to fully translate what I put.  But I did enjoy writing it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2022)

If only 🤣

Thick, juicy and bursting with flavour': The M&S love sausage s the most popular menu item for Valentine's Day


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 14, 2022)

A dog walker who operates near us often leaves filled 💩 bags at the edge of the field by the river, presumably to collect on the loop back. It annoys the life out of me as it’s an idyllic spot and she normally leaves 4 or 5 bags and right near the walkway. I cant quite fathom why she just doesn’t take with. Today I witnessed her dropping them down, only for one puppy she was walking to run back and rip the bags apart. She had to then pick up 4-5 bags worth of poo and rebag it. All the while the naughty little puppy was rolling around in it oblivious to her growing anger while a couple of us watched on from afar. Easily the highlight of my day.


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2022)

Just taken a home made rustic rye sourdough loaf out of the oven


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2022)

From the scary, nose-bleed inducing heights of recent Summer Olympics performances, we are back to the comfort of being plucky Brits in the Winter Olympics.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			From the scary, nose-bleed inducing heights of recent Summer Olympics performances, we are back to the comfort of being plucky Brits in the Winter Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

"I don't care where I came, I don't even know, I'm having a blast"...that belongs in the irritations!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			"I don't care where I came, I don't even know, I'm having a blast"...that belongs in the irritations!
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they will feel the same when their funding is removed?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think they will feel the same when their funding is removed?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I think it's her 3rd Olympics too so not as if we're giving a young athlete valuable experience. I know the slopestyle competitors like to be cool but that was a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

Took a stroll down the bottom garden and behind the shed earlier, just to look for places to put a bird box.
Found the new bbq cover that flew off in the storm the other week, it was wrapped in a bush quite well hidden.
Really not sure how it got over the house and down there 😅


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Took a stroll down the bottom garden and behind the shed earlier, just to look for places to put a bird box.
Found the new bbq cover that flew off in the storm the other week, it was wrapped in a bush quite well hidden.
Really not sure how it got over the house and down there 😅
		
Click to expand...

Pixies


----------



## RichA (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Took a stroll down the bottom garden and behind the shed earlier, just to look for places to put a bird box.
Found the new bbq cover that flew off in the storm the other week, it was wrapped in a bush quite well hidden.
Really not sure how it got over the house and down there 😅
		
Click to expand...

I read this thinking it was intended for the Laughter thread. So many potential double entendres, it's like a 1970s Carry On script.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Absolutely brilliant!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-essex-60408222


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493940729718218752


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2022)

Popped up to the allotment today and some of my spring bulbs are flowering. Super excited. Yes more weeds growing too - the battle is endless!

Also the thief that's been munching my early rhubarb stalks has been thwarted with some chicken wire. I've done some poo research and looks like a naughty, hungry deer (rhubarb is actually bad for them)!


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Popped up to the allotment today and some of my spring bulbs are flowering. Super excited. Yes more weeds growing too - the battle is endless!

Also the thief that's been munching my early rhubarb stalks has been thwarted with some chicken wire. I've done some poo research and looks like a naughty, hungry deer (rhubarb is actually bad for them)!

View attachment 41251

Click to expand...

What's going on, I see no sprouts!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Slime said:



			What's going on, I see no sprouts!
		
Click to expand...

The lady obviously has taste then.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The lady obviously has taste then. 

Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2022)

Slime said:



			What's going on, I see no sprouts!
		
Click to expand...

Patience grasshopper! Seeds aren't sown until mid March


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Popped up to the allotment today and some of my spring bulbs are flowering. Super excited. Yes more weeds growing too - the battle is endless!

Also the thief that's been munching my early rhubarb stalks has been thwarted with some chicken wire. I've done some poo research and looks like a naughty, hungry deer (rhubarb is actually bad for them)!

View attachment 41251

Click to expand...


weve got snowdrops, crocus, daffs and peonies already, not sure many will be left by Saturday though


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			weve got snowdrops, crocus, daffs and peonies already, not sure many will be left by Saturday though 

Click to expand...

I'm worried about my shed! Dudley had already de-felted one roof down there!


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm worried about my shed! Dudley had already de-felted one roof down there!
		
Click to expand...

fingers crossed!

weve got 2 sheds to relocate and if one of them doesnt make it through the weekend then so be it. will find out how well i built the log store though i expect...........


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Made the grandkids Hotdogs the other day, with Aldis Brioche buns. They love them. Anyway Missis Ts cousin was over and they were having a good natter in the front room. Granddaughter Layla says “ does that mister want a hotdog” I said “ I don’t know”. She went in the front room and asked him. He said “ No thanks”. She came into the kitchen and said “ he don’t want one, I think he is allergic to them”. She is 6 yrs old.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Popped up to the allotment today and some of my spring bulbs are flowering. Super excited. Yes more weeds growing too - the battle is endless!

Also the thief that's been munching my early rhubarb stalks has been thwarted with some chicken wire. I've done some poo research and looks like a naughty, hungry deer (rhubarb is actually bad for them)!

View attachment 41251

Click to expand...

Nice to see someone passionate about their hobby. For me though, what I like about gardening is seeing someone else doing it😂😂.
As I say, not a gardener, but my wife is. She used to live in the country and her garden had "visitors" in the night eating her roses etc.
Deer, as you mention you have issues with.
What she tried was a cheap tranny radio, tuned to a "talk"programme ,   Left it on low all night in the garden.
Seems the deer do not like the sound of human voices.
There was some success with it. 
HTH


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2022)

For once I was delighted to look at the club website and see a "course closed" notice..


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 19, 2022)

I was driving near Mansfield yesterday and the car in front had the letters TASH on the number plate 😅


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Nice to see someone passionate about their hobby. For me though, what I like about gardening is seeing someone else doing it😂😂.
As I say, not a gardener, but my wife is. She used to live in the country and her garden had "visitors" in the night eating her roses etc.
Deer, as you mention you have issues with.
What she tried was a cheap tranny radio, tuned to a "talk"programme ,   Left it on low all night in the garden.
Seems the deer do not like the sound of human voices.
There was some success with it.
HTH
		
Click to expand...

I've never been interested in gardening at all so am surprised at my genuine pleasure in this allotment malarkey. Good call on the radio. We've ordered some solar powered deterrants so will see if they help. Oh and I'm making windmills/scarers out of used plastic bottles


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I was driving near Mansfield yesterday and the car in front had the letters TASH on the number plate 😅
		
Click to expand...

Not me, gutted. 😁


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2022)

Got a message yesterday saying my caravan awning had fallen victim to the wind so drove down today to see what, if anything, was salvageable.

An hour later and it was all back up, none of the poles were damaged and there was just a s scuff on the side panel.

I was so relieved


----------



## Mudball (Feb 21, 2022)

Time has come to renew my passport.   The number of photos i had to take to comply with the guidelines.   But love the HMP process, very simple and straightforward.  

Chose to apply for the 'frequent traveller' one. I am assuming trips to the continent now require us to get a stamp everytime.  So will fill up pretty quickly.  

Now cant wait for the new blue book to arrive


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 21, 2022)

The Scottish ski season finally getting up and running, just need to get up there now.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 21, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Time has come to renew my passport.   The number of photos i had to take to comply with the guidelines.   But love the HMP process, very simple and straightforward. 

Chose to apply for the 'frequent traveller' one. I am assuming trips to the continent now require us to get a stamp everytime.  So will fill up pretty quickly. 

Now cant wait for the new blue book to arrive
		
Click to expand...

I've got to do mine - is it relatively painless?


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			I've got to do mine - is it relatively painless?
		
Click to expand...

I received my passport back within ten days, easy process.


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I received my passport back within ten days, easy process.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Time has come to renew my passport.   The number of photos i had to take to comply with the guidelines.   But love the HMP process, very simple and straightforward.

Chose to apply for the 'frequent traveller' one. I am assuming trips to the continent now require us to get a stamp everytime.  So will fill up pretty quickly.

Now cant wait for the new blue book to arrive
		
Click to expand...

I know we all have mobile phones etc these days - so in theory can take our own photos - but when we renewed, we found it easiest to use a 'passport compatible' photo booth. It wont take your picture until the composition is 'passport acceptable. You get an upload code so you can load the images straight into your application without the need for having the actual picture (although the booth does give you a sheet of photos).


----------



## GB72 (Feb 22, 2022)

I used Timpsons. About a tenner but you get hard copy, digital on a flash drive and they upload them to a site so you just type in a code and it does it all for you when you apply online  Very easy and passport back in about a week


----------



## Mudball (Feb 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			I've got to do mine - is it relatively painless?
		
Click to expand...

So far, the biggest trouble has been getting the right photo.  It is a pain as i wear glasses.  So have to avoid glare from windows and flash.  It will be much easier to get to a booth



backwoodsman said:



			I know we all have mobile phones etc these days - so in theory can take our own photos - but when we renewed, we found it easiest to use a 'passport compatible' photo booth. It wont take your picture until the composition is 'passport acceptable. You get an upload code so you can load the images straight into your application without the need for having the actual picture (although the booth does give you a sheet of photos).
		
Click to expand...

I agree, should have gone to the booth at the station.  but I am a cheap guy.  I had taken my son a few months ago to get his railway pass (since they need a physical photo)... had to go around a few booths as most did not work and they all needed coins to operate it  I havent seen a coin since lockdown started !!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm so pleased I never had to work in an office, dealing with e-mails, zoom meetings or office idiots.
My sympathies go out to those who do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I'm so pleased I never had to work in an office, dealing with e-mails, zoom meetings or office idiots.
My sympathies go out to those who do.
		
Click to expand...

I used to do those things, haven't for the last 20 yrs. Life is definitely better without them and I also have sympathy when I see some posts.

Offices can be fun, we only tend to hear the negatives though.


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2022)

Taking this out of the oven. 

First time trying sourdough focaccia


----------



## bobmac (Feb 23, 2022)

Dando said:



View attachment 41401


Taking this out of the oven.

First time trying sourdough focaccia
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a bad skin complaint


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2022)

Homer's comment in the tennis thread, funniest thing I've read on here in months 🤣 😂 😆 
Sadly I think it has been removed 🤐


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Homer's comment in the tennis thread, funniest thing I've read on here in months 🤣 😂 😆
Sadly I think it has been removed 🤐
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to share to all by pm.. I mean who doesn't love a good homer comment


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2022)

Forummers using their initiative to get other forummers out of a potential hole!

Thanks Y.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2022)

30 days until the clocks change and we revert back to a 25 hour day.


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2022)

Playing 3 Royals in a 4 week period. 
Porthcawl,  St George's and Birkdale. 

My old boss said I'd be bored and be asking for my job back!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

After being messed about with the new car order, I decided to cancel it, 7 months and counting, just not on. 

So, I decided to keep the one I have (which I do love) and bought a Pure 800 turbo upgrade for it (nearly cacked my pants at the price). 

You may wonder what is gladdening my heart... I called the insurance company to enquire on how the mod would affect my policy... Absolutely no change! That's got to be a first for a) an insurance company and b) such a game changing mod. 

Either way, I'm happy and can't wait to get it swapped over.


----------



## weewullie (Feb 25, 2022)

Finding a legitimate excuse to not play in a scratch team match


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

weewullie said:



			Finding a legitimate excuse to not play in a scratch team match 

Click to expand...

was it no im not playing, cant be arsed spending 4 hours getting beaten by a sulky 15 year old who doesnt speak for the whole round?


----------



## weewullie (Feb 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			was it no im not playing, cant be arsed spending 4 hours getting beaten by a sulky 15 year old who doesnt speak for the whole round?
		
Click to expand...

No, the team captain is a bellend and didn't have the decency to ask me. He got the other team members to ask me to play.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

weewullie said:



			No, the team captain is a bellend and didn't have the decency to ask me. He got the other team members to ask me to play.
		
Click to expand...


yep thats works too


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2022)

Friends I've made on this forum


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2022)

5 players out to England and still Tigers keep winning with bonus points. That from being relegation fodder for the last 2 years. Sadly I suspect our full coaching set-up will be heading for England after the next world cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Friends I've made on this forum
		
Click to expand...

How you doing?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How you doing?
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks HJS. 
Not one of the most fun weeks I've had but I'm a week post op tomorrow and feel a little  better each day.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Ok thanks HJS.
Not one of the most fun weeks I've had but I'm a week post op tomorrow and feel a little  better each day.
		
Click to expand...

Best wishes 👍


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Best wishes 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 👍👍


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2022)

chellie said:








Click to expand...

Love it - Spring really does feel in the air today.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm already waiting for spring to enjoy the warm weather and meet friends. While I communicate with them only via video messenger gb whatsapp it is of course communication is not live, but it is better than not communicate at all. I am glad that in our time there is such technology. I do not know what I would do without communication.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2022)

Bunker trouble 😂😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

@Beezerk they weren't bunkers, they were bomb craters. Never seen anything like it on that scale


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Beezerk they weren't bunkers, they were bomb craters. Never seen anything like it on that scale 

Click to expand...

i thought the first one was from a day at the beach


----------



## Neilds (Feb 28, 2022)

Taking your bag in to the bunker?!?!?!?!  You'll be walking over the green with your trolley next


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

lovely fresh toast straight from our 4 slice toaster


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Taking your bag in to the bunker?!?!?!?!  You'll be walking over the green with your trolley next 

Click to expand...

i bet he changes his shoes in the carpark


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			lovely fresh toast straight from our 4 slice toaster



Click to expand...

That is brutal 

(well played )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2022)

Three down after five, fearing the worst but knowing the better, I go on to win my 1st Round Summer hcap singles k/o match 2-1.

Love matchplay.,


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Wondering if the tube strike will make a blind bit of difference to anyone. It used to be seen as 'holding the capital to ransom' whereas now that everyone can just work from home it's more 'giving the capital another day at home'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2022)

Someone overnight broke into the local Tesco garage - and ended up being unable to get back out 😂😂

Staff turned up to find him asleep on the floor 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wondering if the tube strike will make a blind bit of difference to anyone. It used to be seen as 'holding the capital to ransom' whereas now that everyone can just work from home it's more 'giving the capital another day at home'. 

Click to expand...


Its made a massive difference today traveling in from the East, far more traffic on the road, huge queues at bus stops. Ive had blokes turning up in dribs and drabs all morning.


----------



## RichA (Mar 1, 2022)

A few thorn and cherry blossoms starting to show themselves around us. It'll soon be time to hide the central heating fuse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2022)

Today being Shrove Tuesday I had a go making Scotch Pancakes (drop scones) using my mum's method.  Never before tried making these pancakes and daughter plus my own tasting suggests I got it about right...even though I think the batter was a little bit firm making it tricky doing the 'dropping' of the batter to the hot pan.

Will most definitely repeat quite regularly - might even make for sale in Church Cafe...along with my shortbread and tablet (tablet is free with a coffee) - doing my regular little bit for redevelopment project fundraising my part time job in retirement seems to be becoming a baker.


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2022)

Course closed so planned golf this afternoon wasn't going to happen yet again. Had a fabulous walk on the beach instead in the sun. Cleared my mind and helped my MH.


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 1, 2022)

Relocating from Italy back to France yesterday
Got the 3 dogs, 2 cats and 2 canaries safely over the border and re-installed _chez Outcast_
The lass also arrived


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			Relocating from Italy back to France yesterday
Got the 3 dogs, 2 cats and 2 canaries safely over the border and re-installed _chez Outcast_
The lass also arrived  

Click to expand...

Are you going to have to change your username?


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are you going to have to change your username? 

Click to expand...

well since i've been banished* from Italy I think it's still valid 
*not really


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 2, 2022)

I am always awake for work at 5:45 am and this morning I heard the first dawn chorus of the year. However, give it a few months, and  when dawn is a lot earlier it will probably become a random irritation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499022938703634432


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			After being messed about with the new car order, I decided to cancel it, 7 months and counting, just not on.

So, I decided to keep the one I have (which I do love) and bought a *Pure 800 turbo upgrade* for it (nearly cacked my pants at the price).

You may wonder what is gladdening my heart... I called the insurance company to enquire on how the mod would affect my policy... Absolutely no change! That's got to be a first for a) an insurance company and b) such a game changing mod.

Either way, I'm happy and can't wait to get it swapped over.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming a larger turbo + remap = more ponies?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 2, 2022)

Piece said:



			I'm assuming a larger turbo + remap = more ponies? 

Click to expand...

No remap required, but yes some extra ponies…


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2022)

Cracking night out with my dad, his wife and mrs F for dinner 

Great food, great company and a great evening


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2022)

Playing Subbuteo again for the first time in 40 years.  Bought an old set of eBay and then upgraded to a new Astroturf pitch.   Excellent fun!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2022)

The BBC and BBC journalists in Ukraine and Poland being recognised as the source of factual truth for so many in the Ukraine, across Eastern Europe, and for many in Russia.  The BBC - to be very proud of and very grateful for (why posted here rather than the Ukraine thread but mods plse move if you wish)


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The BBC and BBC journalists in Ukraine and Poland being recognised as the source of factual truth for so many in the Ukraine, across Eastern Europe, and for many in Russia.  The BBC - to be very proud of and very grateful for (why posted here rather than the Ukraine thread but mods plse move if you wish)
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I often criticise them but only because I expect the highest of standards of truth, professionalism and impartiality from them. However irritating they can be they are still my go to news channel and seldom watch or read from any other source (apart from on here)!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Got my clubs regripped today. Love the feel of new grips. Have switched from red to blue and I definitely think that's going to be a real game changer for me this year!

To my shame, the pro has also given them probably the best clean they've ever had. They're beautiful - like new! 

Click to expand...

Good colour choice


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 5, 2022)

Walking the Dog at sunrise, not another soul in sight and the dog getting loads of time of the lead.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2022)

Group of lads in the village have been doing different challenges for the Mind charity, half marathons, bike rides, triathlons etc, they will be doing 30 challenges in total, this is number 8 I believe. 
They're currently doing a running challenge, run 4 miles every 4 hours for 48 hours. Absolutely mad as a box of frogs to attempt it but it's been great watching their progress.
Just off out to shout them on again 💪👏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Being able to hit golf balls to warm up before 7.00. Spring is coming although that bitter wind today on the course begged to differ


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2022)

Getting home from my last weekend shift until April, really put the miles in helping out coverage since nov working at least one day at the weekend (bar one weekend) plus the countless rest day workings 

But it's march, we aren't locked down this year so I'm gonna get my cousin's round and have a take away for My 35th bday instead of another lockdown bday 

Oh and batman is out so gonna see that aswell

Beautiful


----------



## Neilds (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Got my clubs regripped today. Love the feel of new grips. Have switched from red to blue and I definitely think that's going to be a real game changer for me this year!

To my shame, the pro has also given them probably the best clean they've ever had. They're beautiful - like new! 

Click to expand...

Removing the red grips will take 10 yards off your shots.
Red cars are faster, more chocolate on red penguins- basic rules that everyone should know🤪


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2022)

Having a WhatsApp call with my friend who is working in India and has travelled up to Delhi for a week.  The look of joy on her face at being able to travel around again and see the sights was great.   Two months from now, I will be out there too to see her.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2022)

At a 5 year olds party. The place to be on a Sunday lol these trouble makers buggy didn't fit in the room for the food so taken them off for a cheeky snack with daddy


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 41643


At a 5 year olds party. The place to be on a Sunday lol these trouble makers buggy didn't fit in the room for the food so taken them off for a cheeky snack with daddy
		
Click to expand...

Bless 'em, who needs plates! 😁 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2022)

Receiving management approval for the bay of fencing replaced after the recent storm, and a compliment on the colour. .

Now off to the Random Irritations thread as the same management has said how nice the other 6 or 7 sections would look in the same colour, those bays being 10' long & requiring replacement of the 3 arris rails & 30-odd feather edge boards per bay...


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

Having a fry up for dinner, not sure the purists would agree with the wine pairing either


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Receiving management approval for the bay of fencing replaced after the recent storm, and a compliment on the colour. .

Now off to the Random Irritations thread as the same management has said how nice the other 6 or 7 sections would look in the same colour, those bays being 10' long & requiring replacement of the 3 arris rails & 30-odd feather edge boards per bay... 

Click to expand...

Never mind Richard, the good weather will be along soon. Cuprinol Ducksback is your friend. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2022)

Later this month my lad is working on gigs by Kosheen; The Alarm; Tangerine Dream, and The Fratellis. He can give me free entry to them all and AAA passes so I can meet the bands.  Now I rather fancy that.  Becoming the music gigger I never was when younger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Later this month my lad is working on gigs by Kosheen; The Alarm; Tangerine Dream, and The Fratellis. He can give me free entry to them all and AAA passes so I can meet the bands.  Now I rather fancy that.  Becoming the music gigger I never was when younger.
		
Click to expand...

Been backstage AAA and definitely an experience as was going on the tour bus from venue to venue although that wasn't as rock and roll as I hoped


----------



## chrisd (Mar 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Receiving management approval for the bay of fencing replaced after the recent storm, and a compliment on the colour. .

Now off to the Random Irritations thread as the same management has said how nice the other 6 or 7 sections would look in the same colour, those bays being 10' long & requiring replacement of the 3 arris rails & 30-odd feather edge boards per bay... 

Click to expand...

That's bosses for you!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

Finally won the cash prize at the pub quiz. A whole £28 between 7 of us.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2022)

Every morning when I'm getting the boy dressed I imagine I'm last years Masters champion putting the green jacket on this years winner. Then shake his hand when he's got his blazer on.
He obviously doesn't know and thinks shaking hands after getting dressed is just the done thing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been backstage AAA and definitely an experience as was going on the tour bus from venue to venue although that wasn't as rock and roll as I hoped
		
Click to expand...

It's fun.  He has got me backstage to meet and chat with quite a few, with my fave being Al Stewart in 2019...when I got my old copy of his Year of the Cat album signed.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Every morning when I'm getting the boy dressed I imagine I'm last years Masters champion putting the green jacket on this years winner. Then shake his hand when he's got his blazer on.
He obviously doesn't know and thinks shaking hands after getting dressed is just the done thing.
		
Click to expand...

He's also going to grow up weird ...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Every morning when I'm getting the boy dressed I imagine I'm last years Masters champion putting the green jacket on this years winner. Then shake his hand when he's got his blazer on.
He obviously doesn't know and thinks shaking hands after getting dressed is just the done thing.
		
Click to expand...

I love that!


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			He's also going to grow up weird ... 

Click to expand...

I blame his mom.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I love that!
		
Click to expand...

The little things to get me moving in the morning.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2022)

I walked 9 holes with my mates this morning - no swinging of a club at all but great to walk some holes


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 9, 2022)

Range today, lesson seem to be coming together, feel like I could go onto the course and not embarass myself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I walked 9 holes with my mates this morning - no swinging of a club at all but great to walk some holes
		
Click to expand...

Not even a baby swing?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not even a baby swing?
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, both players were medical people! 

I lent one my Radspeed driver and after I left he, apparently,  absolutely boomed some drives and he's threatening not to give it back 😁


----------



## chellie (Mar 9, 2022)

Our favourite restaurant is holding a fundraising charity night and donating all takings on the afternoon/evening of 20th March to DEC. Booked in as soon as I saw their FB post.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Not a chance, both players were medical people!

I lent one my Radspeed driver and after I left he, apparently,  absolutely boomed some drives and he's threatening not to give it back 😁
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Bet the itch was there though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2022)

Tony Hudgell and his parents, not his biological parents but the two wonderful people who are raising him and being proper parents. Just been on the news this morning. Hugely uplifting people ❤


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. Bet the itch was there though
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough not, I know that it would be the worst thing I could do right now and I was just really happy to be fine walking 9 holes less than 3 weeks after surgery.  I hope that next week I can start with some putting and gentle chipping.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 10, 2022)

Good that you're back Chris but I need to know more about "gentle chipping".   Is this chipping that doesn't involve wrapping your wedge round a tree when you thin one across the green?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 10, 2022)

The trailer for the new Obi-Wan Kenobi series on Disney.    EPIC!      Shame the first episode does not air until May 25th, the anniversary of the day the original film opened.     And the new Ahsoka and Andor series to come too.   Stuff Marvel, Star Wars has it now.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Funny enough not, I know that it would be the worst thing I could do right now and I was just really happy to be fine walking 9 holes less than 3 weeks after surgery.  I hope that next week I can start with some putting and gentle chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Way to go Chris! 👍


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Good that you're back Chris but I need to know more about "gentle chipping".   Is this chipping that doesn't involve wrapping your wedge round a tree when you thin one across the green?
		
Click to expand...

The only time I've ever thinned one was at Sunningdale for the forum meet. I was on the practice green and knifed one had to shout FORE and very nearly wiped out Homer 🤔😖😠😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The only time I've ever thinned one was at Sunningdale for the forum meet. I was on the practice green and knifed one had to shout FORE and very nearly wiped out Homer 🤔😖😠😁
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd been paid via a brown envelope from certain forum members


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought you'd been paid via a brown envelope from certain forum members
		
Click to expand...

Far from it. 

I won the draw to have first pop! 😁😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2022)

The good ole days of talking rammel in Spanish bars. Drinking cheap spirits and recharging batteries.
 highly recommended.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2022)

BBC Radio 6 Music..20yrs old today.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 11, 2022)

The baseball lockout is over.  Spring training starts next week and the 2022 season will go ahead almost as normal.  Which means I will be going out there to see a few games.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2022)

Cyclist recklessly slaloming through pedestrians on busy pavement. Took a left turn too quickly and came off airse over tip. Brightened up my morning no end!


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2022)

winding up a Chelsea fan on facebook - its like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2022)

Watching a pod of moray firth Dolphins along the firstv5 holes this morning, first sighting of them this year. A couple were really close to the shore line.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 11, 2022)

Crufts. Missed it last year. The dogs and I watch most of it streaming live on YouTube - "we could do that"  

Covid did cut short our brief but successful agility career. Well, successful for Barley the rosette magnet, and successful for Daisy making everyone watching chuckle as I tried to stop her zooming around in random circles!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2022)

Walking Sunningdale Old (what a course) this afternoon following Lottie Woad and Rachel Gourley on their way to winning the Sunningdale Foursomes.  And lovely to spend some time before and after the presentation in the Sunningdale clubhouse (not a bad gaff  ).  Well done girls - a great win.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2022)

Watching our friends and neighbour's son competing in the Winter Olympics four years after an horrific motor bike crash.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2022)

Morikawa with his hoodie up 🤣🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2022)

Covid not the only positive test in the house this week.

Baby number 2 is on its way.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			After being messed about with the new car order, I decided to cancel it, 7 months and counting, just not on.

So, I decided to keep the one I have (which I do love) and bought a Pure 800 turbo upgrade for it (nearly cacked my pants at the price).

You may wonder what is gladdening my heart... I called the insurance company to enquire on how the mod would affect my policy... Absolutely no change! That's got to be a first for a) an insurance company and b) such a game changing mod.

Either way, I'm happy and can't wait to get it swapped over.
		
Click to expand...

Shiny new Pure 800 Turbo unit arrived on Friday, day and a half to strip the old one out and get the new one in (straight replacement, no messing or customising). What an easy job it turned out to be. 

Not had it out on the road yet as letting the liquid gaskets set up. 

Got it booked on the rolling road and dyno on Tuesday afternoon. 

Old turbo sent back and will get my holding deposit back. Happy days.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

Tyrrell Hatton winding up the melts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The only time I've ever thinned one was at Sunningdale for the forum meet. I was on the practice green and knifed one had to shout FORE and very nearly wiped out Homer 🤔😖😠😁
		
Click to expand...

If you'd succeeded in wiping him out would you have avoided nearly being killed at H4H at Camberley Heath?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you'd succeeded in wiping him out would you have avoided nearly being killed at H4H at Camberley Heath? 

Click to expand...

Probably not, the Camberley meet was before the Sunningdale one - but could it be classed as  " Premonition Revenge"


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing Subbuteo again for the first time in 40 years.  Bought an old set of eBay and then upgraded to a new Astroturf pitch.   Excellent fun!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is still in the attic, first bought in the 1980s.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Probably not, the Camberley meet was before the Sunningdale one - but could it be classed as  " Premonition Revenge"
		
Click to expand...

Did he deface your ball?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Did he deface your ball?
		
Click to expand...

I think he was concentrating too hard on not crapping himself the speed it was going to think about "green Sharpie revenge"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

Piece said:



			Mine is still in the attic, first bought in the 1980s.
		
Click to expand...

You would be stunned to see how much teams/sets go for on eBay if they are in good nick.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2022)

I've got a golf day at Rye this summer!   Never thought I'd get in there!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			I've got a golf day at Rye this summer!   Never thought I'd get in there! 

Click to expand...

Looks lovely there. Whenever I went over the dunes at camber as a kid I looked over 


Doesn't it have some crazy one ball between a pair alternative shot system or something?


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Looks lovely there. Whenever I went over the dunes at camber as a kid I looked over


Doesn't it have some crazy one ball between a pair alternative shot system or something?
		
Click to expand...

Almost, you must play foursomes or two-balls.  No 3 and 4 ball play allowed.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2022)

The first male goosander spotted on the ness yesterday, a signal spring is here.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2022)

Putting together my bracket for college basketball's March Madness.  It is 64-team competition where you predict each winner through to the final.  Everyone in the States does it, it's like their Grand National sweepstake.  I know nothing about it but if I beat any of my learned friends over the next month, they are in for so much stick.

Obama used to do his live on ESPN from the White House and then have to apologise to all the college teams he had picked to lose.  It was great entertainment.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 15, 2022)

Mowed the lawn for the first time this year and trolleys are allowed at last at my club.
Swapping things over to the big bag, I just thought I would lay everything out to check...




...yep, got every important thing I need for the forthcoming season.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Mowed the lawn for the first time this year and trolleys are allowed at last at my club.
Swapping things over to the big bag, I just thought I would lay everything out to check...

View attachment 41828


...yep, got every important thing I need for the forthcoming season.
		
Click to expand...

I remember nearly 20 years ago playing with my mum and dad, we each had one of those Looney Toons covers - one of them was that exact Wile E Coyote one, and the others were Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck I believe.


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Mowed the lawn for the first time this year and trolleys are allowed at last at my club.
Swapping things over to the big bag, I just thought I would lay everything out to check...

View attachment 41828


...yep, got every important thing I need for the forthcoming season.
		
Click to expand...

No golf ball finding glasses, ball retriever or counting beads?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			No golf ball finding glasses, ball retriever or counting beads?
		
Click to expand...

Rarely go more than 2 yards off the fairway and I've got a good head for figures.

I would like a tee-peg holder with a conversion table printed on for 95%, 90% and 85% just like the ones that used to have 7/8, 3/4 and 3/8.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2022)

Daughter called in today. She passed her sergeants exam a couple of months ago. She had her interview a month ago and found out today she had passed. Smashed one part of her interview where she is going into schools talking about knife crime. She is off on her holidays to Mexico tomorrow and expects to hear re a job offer soon.
Chuffed  to bits for her


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Rarely go more than 2 yards off the fairway and I've got a good head for figures.

I would like a tee-peg holder with a conversion table printed on for 95%, 90% and 85% just like the ones that used to have 7/8, 3/4 and 3/8.
		
Click to expand...

Just get your phone out, go to calculator and multiply by 0.95, 0.9 or 0.85. 😁


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just get your phone out, go to calculator and multiply by 0.95, 0.9 or 0.85. 😁
		
Click to expand...

A tee peg holder with a conversion table on it, won't have a flat battery


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just get your phone out, go to calculator and multiply by 0.95, 0.9 or 0.85. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Or get my 1977 Casio calculator out and do the same?


----------



## Neilds (Mar 16, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Or get my 1977 Casio calculator out and do the same?
		
Click to expand...

Get a calculator watch, always available


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			A tee peg holder with a conversion table on it, won't have a flat battery  

Click to expand...

I keep seeing people on here referring to having a flat phone battery. 
When was the last time anyone had a flat phone battery before a round of golf?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Get a calculator watch, always available 

Click to expand...

I have several calculators; I don't need another one. It is just that all my tee peg holders are out of date. They work as tee peg holders, but the conversion tables are no use anymore.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I keep seeing people on here referring to having a flat phone battery.
When was the last time anyone had a flat phone battery before a round of golf?
		
Click to expand...

Guilty ...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			A tee peg holder with a conversion table on it, won't have a flat battery  

Click to expand...

Neither should your phone if you've just arrived.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Neither should your phone if you've just arrived. 

Click to expand...

…or as I know the format I’m going to be playing I work out my PH before I leave home 👍  Old system I could only work out shots for matches using the factors when I knew my opponent(s)…and often I’d only find that out after I had arrived at the club.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

My parents hearts, really in the right place 

Their putting themselves forward to host a family of Ukraine's , a mother. Child and grandmother 

They wanted to before the money and my mum just dropped some stuff round and said well they can have that money for food so they can get stuff they like 


Proper makes you smile


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

It's howling down.
I'm in the car having lunch and waiting for my 1.30..
The number of cyclists coming past with a soaking wet line running from their arses to their necks...
When did they abolish mudguards


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's howling down.
I'm in the car having lunch and waiting for my 1.30..
The number of cyclists coming past with a soaking wet line running from their arses to their necks...
When did they abolish mudguards

Click to expand...


same time they did for pedals


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			same time they did for pedals 

Click to expand...

Ah..optional extras


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

Picked up a couple of classic vintage Waddingtons board games from Oxfam this morning…1961 first release version of Go (travel game) plus 1972 version of Totopoly (horse racing game) and for £5 each.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2022)

Totopoly,  crikey I remember that, great fun.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe is on the way home....


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2022)

Made some fresh pasta and couldn't find anywhere to dry it until I spotted the dryer that goes over the radiator and it’s now hanging over the tall cupboard door


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2022)

Took granddaughter to karate for her second time Tonight. She loves it. I was gobsmacked how disciplined and well behaved the kids were. She is the smallest and youngest there and they really looked after her.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 17, 2022)

My niece sent us a clip of her doing a presentation at uni in fluent Korean. So that is English, Spanish and Korean fluency. Clever girl.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe is on the way home....

Click to expand...

I've just watched the video or her getting back and seeing her daughter. I think hay fever season has started early this year. Either that or I've got something in my eye.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 17, 2022)

Birds singing at 05.25 this morning


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Birds singing at 05.25 this morning
		
Click to expand...

They soon be getting a lie-in to do their singing at 06:25…👍🤔


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 17, 2022)

My car is black and shiny again.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 17, 2022)

Washed mine twice, 75% there but it will be off to the car wash place at the weekend!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Tigers winger Nemani Nadolo is not playing this weekend and so has taken to turning up and local rugby clubs unannounced to train with them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			My car is black and shiny again.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is grey and shiny again. Did it at 8am this morning - couldn't wait to get the dust off it!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2022)

Keeping a 6 off your card...


----------



## Neilds (Mar 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Keeping a 6 off your card...
		
Click to expand...

From which side? Lots of 7s and 8s? 🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2022)

Neilds said:



			From which side? Lots of 7s and 8s? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

That's Fragger territory


----------



## RichA (Mar 17, 2022)

Wasabi chicken curry on the train home to round off a couple of hours on the Guinness.


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

Salvaging my cheese and jalapeño sourdough loaf from certain disaster. It hasn’t risen like it should’ve done but it looks bloody lovely


----------



## pompeybandit (Mar 20, 2022)

Played my first round since August, not only managed to break 100 but also didn't lose a single ball.


----------



## Dando (Mar 20, 2022)

A nice stroll around the park with my dog to clear my head


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2022)

Red Bull cars breaking down.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Red Bull cars breaking down.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh good to hear (boycotting F1 after last year)!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Lawn done, first cut this year , back yard pressure washed, just re-sanding and weed killer to apply tomorrow .
And thats me all set for the spring sunshine


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 20, 2022)

Got the root of conifer out .......well my son in law did i supervised


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 20, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Lawn done, first cut this year , back yard pressure washed, just re-sanding and weed killer to apply tomorrow .
And thats me all set for the spring sunshine 

Click to expand...

Did mine yesterday 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 20, 2022)

putterman60 said:



			Got the root of conifer out .......well my son in law did i supervised

Click to expand...

They are a royal PITA 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Seeing our old club steward and his wife up at the club after I played. He's health isn't good but he was in sparking form


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 20, 2022)

1st day skiing since March 2019, absolutely boiling in Salzburgerland but fabulous spring conditions. My 8 year olds 1st time skiing outside of the UK and he loved it although he is totally knackered


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2022)

My lad got a ‘last minute’ call Friday afternoon asking if he could go to Manchester to ‘rep’ The Fratellis gig at Manchester Academy that evening - the promo company rep for the gig had to do one at the Manchester Arena, and they knew my lad was dependable, had hung in there for them during the pandemic, and would go the extra mile for the business. 

He did it, and it was brilliant. @3000 capacity his biggest venue to date - and another important step up…

So pleased for him after the rubbish of the last two years.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad got a ‘last minute’ call Friday afternoon asking if he could go to Manchester to ‘rep’ The Fratellis gig at Manchester Academy that evening - the promo company rep for the gig had to do one at the Manchester Arena, and they knew my lad was dependable, had hung in there for them during the pandemic, and would go the extra mile for the business.

He did it, and it was brilliant. @3000 capacity his biggest venue to date - and another important step up…

So pleased for him after the rubbish of the last two years.
		
Click to expand...

What does 'repping' involve?  Is it technical stuff or something else?
Good on your lad for stepping in.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2022)

Watching the Valspar on TV and seeing a lot of friends and colleagues around the 18th - wish I could have been there of course but still nice to recognise a lot of familiar faces.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			What does 'repping' involve?  Is it technical stuff or something else?
Good on your lad for stepping in.
		
Click to expand...

Not so much technical.  Basically represents the Promoter at the venue: on the day liaising with the venue on behalf of the band; making sure the set up of the venue for the band/artist needs is as would be expected; layout of venue facilities; safety and exits; security in place; overseeing unloading and stage setup then loading back to trucks at end of night; checking numbers attending against tickets sold; and making sure that the band has all food and refreshments they require on the evening…and he’ll liaise directly with the band on day to get anything they might need different from what they ask for on an ongoing basis through a tour.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've just watched the video or her getting back and seeing her daughter. I think hay fever season has started early this year. Either that or I've got something in my eye.
		
Click to expand...

She herself was very clear-eyed in her press conference in wondering why it has taken so long...when as far as she is concerned what has resulted in her release could have been done six years ago.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She herself was very clear-eyed in her press conference in wondering why it has taken so long...when as far as she is concerned what has resulted in her release could have been done six years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did note the absolute brass neck on the woman, complaining after the government stumped up £400 Million pounds to get her released! 🤯


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2022)

There are some power lines going across our course, if the ball hits the lines you must replay the shot, in the 3 years I’ve been there I’ve seen one ball hit them.
6th hole, fella I was playing with hits them with his shot onto the the green.
7th hole, same fella hits them with his tee shot, next fella tees off and hits them, I walk up and hit them as well 😳
16th hole, I hit them with my wedge into the green 🙈
Totally bizarre morning of golf 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes I did note the absolute brass neck on the woman, complaining after the government stumped up £400 Million pounds to get her released! 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Brass neck…Jeeez.   When they could have done same six years previously…and if they couldn’t then what has changed…so what in fact did the government stump up the 400 million for…

But then such criticism of her is unfortunately just what might be expected from some quarters these days when it seems there can be no criticism of some.  You might hope that such criticism of her would not be forthcoming, but sadly such is where we are today 😟


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Brass neck…Jeeez.   When they could have done same six years previously…and if they couldn’t then what has changed…so what in fact did the government stump up the 400 million for…

But then such criticism of her is unfortunately just what might be expected from some quarters these days when it seems there can be no criticism of some.  You might hope that such criticism of her would not be forthcoming, but sadly such is where we are today 😟
		
Click to expand...

One person criticises and then someone else defends themselves or their dept. That is unusual? We have no idea what went on behind the scenes, the work that was put in. Her husband was involved behind the scenes and he did thank the FO you will note. NZR has lost 6 years of her life, it is no surprise she is lashing out.

Don't forget, she was taken and held hostage by a foreign govt. Point your anger at them, without them the rest doesn't happen.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Brass neck…Jeeez.   When they could have done same six years previously…and if they couldn’t then what has changed…so what in fact did the government stump up the 400 million for…

But then such criticism of her is unfortunately just what might be expected from some quarters these days when it seems there can be no criticism of some.  You might hope that such criticism of her would not be forthcoming, but sadly such is where we are today 😟
		
Click to expand...

The money was for a cancelled order for tanks.  The order was placed when we were friends with Iran and then cancelled when sanctions were put in place.  Iran demanded part of the payment back (£400 million) but we refused/couldn't pay due to the sanctions.  An international court stated we should pay and the money was placed in a trust but for various reasons couldn't be paid due to sanctions, etc.  As always, there are two sides to every story and neither one is as clear cut as some try to make out.  In the whole, a messy situation


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 22, 2022)

Finding out just how good my Sony TV picture is when I actually wear my distance glasses 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			The money was for a cancelled order for tanks.  The order was placed when we were friends with Iran and then cancelled when sanctions were put in place.  Iran demanded part of the payment back (£400 million) but we refused/couldn't pay due to the sanctions.  An international court stated we should pay and the money was placed in a trust but for various reasons couldn't be paid due to sanctions, etc.  As always, there are two sides to every story and neither one is as clear cut as some try to make out.  In the whole, a messy situation
		
Click to expand...


Would you mind awfully not posting factual responses that undermine one poster's ability to make political digs at the Government that he's not supposed to be making?  Thanks very much.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			The money was for a cancelled order for tanks.  The order was placed when we were friends with Iran and then cancelled when sanctions were put in place.  Iran demanded part of the payment back (£400 million) but we refused/couldn't pay due to the sanctions.  An international court stated we should pay and the money was placed in a trust but for various reasons couldn't be paid due to sanctions, etc.  As always, there are two sides to every story and neither one is as clear cut as some try to make out.  In the whole, a messy situation
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Neilds

I feel our collective minds can all rest easy now that any appearance of a ransom payment has been laid to rest. 

(Coz i would hate to think we paid 400 million for a weapons grade meddler who thought virtue signalling in an extremist regime was going to end well!)

Phew! What a weight off our minds!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506348351939354627
😂😂😂👏👏👏


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Would you mind awfully not posting factual responses that undermine one poster's ability to make political digs at the Government that he's not supposed to be making?  Thanks very much. 

Click to expand...

Doesn’t it just suit…I pointed out comments made by NZR…it is HER view not mine, and I know what her husband said. And so it is YOU not me who has brought politics into it.  This ‘no politics’ is just so handy for avoiding having to answer difficult questions that we should be getting answers for.  And they are very, very many - such as the important question about why just UK P&O workers sacked.

It is not politics to state facts and statements made by others such as NZR.  The politics is the why.  I make no comment at all on the why.  We can draw our own conclusions on that.

But there you go.  Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2022)

9am in the morning and I'm sitting in the garden having breakfast without 20 layers of clothing on.  Lovely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			9am in the morning and I'm sitting in the garden having breakfast without 20 layers of clothing on.  Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Mankini?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2022)

Went on my first flight in over 2 years last week, the sun is shining, my training is going well and we are off out tomorrow night to watch Kevin Bridges in the local theatre! Happy Days.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2022)

MRI results came back more postive than thought.

Been feeling my knee (had ACL reconstruction on it a decade ago so was worried)

Went for an MRI , scan came back 

Conclusion:
ACL graft is intact
No meniscal tear.
Strain/injury to the popliteus muscle noted.

So my top 2 worries were out the window..

Still going to see the consultant in a couple weeks to make sure the results are spot on as he is a knee specialist so just gonna confirm in his opinion I'm all good to just physio before returning to the course 

Been a long month already.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2022)

It is stretching things to say this gladdens the heart but two winners that cheered me up, little things........

1/ My cars built in satnav has always kept the screen set to north, no matter the direction I am travelling. I thought it was a quirk, looked online, could not resolve it. (the car is 9 years old so the tech is not the newest) Last night I was parked up near to the airport waiting to collect my wife and kids from a trip away when I just decided to go through the menus to see if there were any sections I had not seen, just for the heck of it. Well, I reached a sub section within a sub section within a sub section that allowed me to change it so the view alters to the direction I am travelling in, far easier on the eye. Winner. Now, if only I could change the red triangle that represents my car to something more interesting ................

2/ BRS. Ignoring the fact that they call your friends 'Buddys' , I thought people got onto that list randomly if you added them regularly to bookings. I only noticed today that you could add people to that list via a menu option. It's a little thing but it saves fiddling on when booking.

Lifes little victories


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			MRI results came back more postive than thought.

Been feeling my knee (had ACL reconstruction on it a decade ago so was worried)

Went for an MRI , scan came back

Conclusion:
ACL graft is intact
No meniscal tear.
Strain/injury to the popliteus muscle noted.

So my top 2 worries were out the window..

Still going to see the consultant in a couple weeks to make sure the results are spot on as he is a knee specialist so just gonna confirm in his opinion I'm all good to just physio before returning to the course

Been a long month already.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, hang in there, all sounds positive. 
Tha course will be waiting.... Patiently! 😁 👍


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2022)

Heading to Majorca for a long weekend, can’t wait 😀🍸🍸


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

Google Earth showing our washing hanging on the line. Very amusing.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Finally making some progress getting trades booked in  

Will be on random irritations about how much of a bombsite the house is from May onwards lol


----------



## Neilds (Mar 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			Finally making some progress getting trades booked in 

Will be on random irritations about how much of a bombsite the house is from May onwards lol
		
Click to expand...

We have that at the moment   Took ages to get someone to fit a bathroom and cloakroom, about 5-6 firms came out and measured everything and then didn't bother quoting.  The cloakroom is just about finished but the bathroom is just bare walls and half a floor.  Loads of banging, cutting and drilling whilst trying to work form home is not ideal, but will be worth it in the end - hopefully!


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Neilds said:



			We have that at the moment   Took ages to get someone to fit a bathroom and cloakroom, about 5-6 firms came out and measured everything and then didn't bother quoting.  The cloakroom is just about finished but the bathroom is just bare walls and half a floor.  Loads of banging, cutting and drilling whilst trying to work form home is not ideal, but will be worth it in the end - hopefully!
		
Click to expand...


Weve got whole house to do, cant wait


----------



## Neilds (Mar 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			Weve got whole house to do, cant wait 

Click to expand...

Good luck with that!!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 25, 2022)

Guy who we've got to do our bathroom is booked solid til November ☹️

God knows how much it will cost by then 🤬


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 25, 2022)

BREAKING: A Russian brigade commander has been killed deliberately by his own troops after his unit suffered many losses in Ukraine, a western official said. 
Colonel Medvechek, commander of 37 Motor Rifle Brigade, was run over by his soldiers, the official said


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			BREAKING: A Russian brigade commander has been killed deliberately by his own troops after his unit suffered many losses in Ukraine, a western official said.
Colonel Medvechek, commander of 37 Motor Rifle Brigade, was run over by his soldiers, the official said
		
Click to expand...

Er, wrong thread?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 25, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Er, wrong thread?
		
Click to expand...

Nope cheered me up 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Guy who we've got to do our bathroom is booked solid til November ☹️

God knows how much it will cost by then 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Surely this one wrong thread?


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Buying high end ex display at less than 20% of RRP and then hearing the shop staff argue about selling it too cheaply


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 25, 2022)

A lovely day shopping with Missis  T in Leeds. No kids or parents.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2022)

Louis Van Gaal, finally someone really speaking their mind about the Qatar World Cup


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 26, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Louis Van Gaal, finally someone really speaking their mind about the Qatar World Cup
		
Click to expand...

The Italians made their feelings clear about being involved this week


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2022)

The sun is shining and I’m sat outside my caravan


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			The sun is shining and I’m sat outside my caravan
		
Click to expand...

😳 selling pegs, I hope not. 😁😉


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			😳 selling pegs, I hope not. 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Lucky heather mate


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2022)

Tan lines courtesy of 3 bike rides and 2 rounds of golf...made the most of the gorgeous weather before it all changes tomorrow!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2022)

Trip to the range - hit a number of 7 iron shots full out, 9 irons and 50° gap wedge too. Then an hour of chipping and putting on the practice green. Feeling tired now but no obvious problems from the surgery 

May play a few holes next week 🤞🤞


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Trip to the range - hit a number of 7 iron shots full out, 9 irons and 50° gap wedge too. Then an hour of chipping and putting on the practice green. Feeling tired now but no obvious problems from the surgery

May play a few holes next week 🤞🤞
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear, Chris!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Great to hear, Chris!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Billy, 5 weeks tomorrow the surgery, so not too bad a wait. 

Cheers for your advice earlier


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Trip to the range - hit a number of 7 iron shots full out, 9 irons and 50° gap wedge too. Then an hour of chipping and putting on the practice green. Feeling tired now but no obvious problems from the surgery

May play a few holes next week 🤞🤞
		
Click to expand...

Top man


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2022)

I told my daughter to take young Bradley to another football team as the coaching was rammel. She did. He played his old team in there final game of the season earlier today. They won 5-1. It was only a five game league but they were undefeated and won the league winning all five. As I said to the daughter today, it’s not just about the winning but the standard of training and football is very good where he is at now. Before the game the other team whilst warming up ran past and one of the lads called Bradley a traitor. They are 9yrs old and I found it amusing. 
He is chuffed to bits as last year his old team beat his new team and he got some serious ear bending at school the following day.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I told my daughter to take young Bradley to another football team as the coaching was rammel. She did. He played his old team in there final game of the season earlier today. They won 5-1. It was only a five game league but they were undefeated and won the league winning all five. As I said to the daughter today, it’s not just about the winning but the standard of training and football is very good where he is at now. Before the game the other team whilst warming up ran past and one of the lads called Bradley a traitor. They are 9yrs old and I found it amusing.
He is chuffed to bits as last year his old team beat his new team and he got some serious ear bending at school the following day.
		
Click to expand...

9 year olds playing in a league where they know the standings?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			9 year olds playing in a league where they know the standings?
		
Click to expand...

The league is called Kickstart and is affiliated to the FA. I didn’t know that til last week. I will try and post a photo of the league standings


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 27, 2022)

Just putting the boy to bed and he's told me I'm his hero.
He could've picked a better day considering his mom was stood there too...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Just putting the boy to bed and he's told me I'm his hero.
He could've picked a better day considering his mom was stood there too...
		
Click to expand...

He'll learn as he gets older


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			He'll learn as he gets older 

Click to expand...

If I'm still his hero in a few years it just means he hasn't been out the house enough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			9 year olds playing in a league where they know the standings?
		
Click to expand...

Why not?? I know there are some leagues that want to be non-competitive and that is fine but I do think if there are teams that are good they want to play against similar or better and know where they stand as a result.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why not?? I know there are some leagues that want to be non-competitive and that is fine but I do think if there are teams that are good they want to play against similar or better and know where they stand as a result.
		
Click to expand...

It's a recommendation from the FA that results are not published for under 11s. The idea is to keep the focus on performance and not results.
Edit. Checking this more thoroughly, the wording is much stronger than I recalled: 
Standard Code of Rules Youth (SCORY) does not permit the publication of tables for these age groups although it is possible to publicise the results of Trophy events.


----------



## Pants (Mar 27, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			...... although it is possible to publicise the results of Trophy events.
		
Click to expand...

If you insist  Pants Junior Junior is among this rabble


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why not?? I know there are some leagues that want to be non-competitive and that is fine but I do think if there are teams that are good they want to play against similar or better and know where they stand as a result.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't experienced the depression of 8-10 yr olds after (repeated ) defeats. Teams that are 'good' don't need tables to remind them either.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 28, 2022)

My 9 month old Daughter choosing Mothers Day to say Mama for the first time.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Went 10-pin bowling on Saturday, first time in years. After a ropey first game, I managed my best ever score on the second game to seal the win - 153! Well chuffed with that. Also this one chap who was playing with us (acquaintance/a friend's boyfriend) was very competitive and trying to get me to rise to it, which I didn't - just laughed him off until the end when I'd beaten him and promptly rubbed it in his face.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went 10-pin bowling on Saturday, first time in years. After a ropey first game, I managed my best ever score on the second game to seal the win - 153! Well chuffed with that. Also this one chap who was playing with us (acquaintance/a friend's boyfriend) was very competitive and trying to get me to rise to it, which I didn't - just laughed him off until the end when I'd beaten him and promptly rubbed it in his face. 

Click to expand...

Always easy with the bumpers up


----------



## Neilds (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Always easy with the bumpers up
		
Click to expand...

Wish they had them around the fairways 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why not?? I know there are some leagues that want to be non-competitive and that is fine but I do think if there are teams that are good they want to play against similar or better and know where they stand as a result.
		
Click to expand...

Because studies have shown that coaches value winning over development if there a 
And that behaviour on and off the pitch gets worse.

Some adults value winning plastic trophies with kids than they do about the welfare of those kids.

Every football match I have coached or watched has been competitive. There is no such thing as a non competitive game. The kids always want to win they don’t care about points.

Most of the mini soccer leagues are seeded. So the best teams will very quickly be grouped together so are playing against a similar standard.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 29, 2022)

Membership @ Whitstable approved 😁


----------



## BrianM (Mar 29, 2022)

Youngest boy had a swollen eye, 3rd time in the last week, phoned doctor at 09:15, was seeing a doctor at 09:35, unbelievable service, eye gel prescribed so hopefully he’s on the mend 😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2022)

The Queen. So good to see her make the service today.


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2022)

Mr C Parson from the tech side of GM.
It took a while, but his persistence has finally sorted my 'No Notifications Conundrum'.
Well played, sir.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

Getting a payrise _and_ a bonus. 🤑


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2022)

Walking to school with the little one and then getting hit with a snowstorm - her reaction when the snow started is enough to keep you warm 🥰


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Walking to school with the little one and then getting hit with a snowstorm - her reaction when the snow started is enough to keep you warm 🥰
		
Click to expand...

i hope you did the fatherly thing and chucked a few snowballs a her


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			i hope you did the fatherly thing and chucked a few snowballs a her
		
Click to expand...


you mean you hope she did the right thing and chucked some at Phil surely


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2022)

fundy said:



			you mean you hope she did the right thing and chucked some at Phil surely 

Click to expand...

let's hope she's got a good aim and nice strong throwing arm!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Getting a payrise _and_ a bonus. 🤑
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it counteracts the NI and cost of living increases for you


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2022)

The Boy passing his driving test 1st time with just 3 pretty minor minor faults...

And so it begins.....


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy passing his driving test 1st time with just 3 pretty minor minor faults...

And so it begins.....

Click to expand...

Well done,  he must have had a good teacher!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Well done,  he must have had a good teacher!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Apparently so...

Click to expand...

Who was he?😂😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 31, 2022)

The car passing its MOT with a clean slate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Well done,  he must have had a good teacher!
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Apparently so...

Click to expand...

Never knew Fragger gave driving lessons...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never knew Fragger gave driving lessons... 

Click to expand...

Fragger....?
The one who's going on another speed awareness course..?
That Fragger?


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Fragger....?
The one who's going on another speed awareness course..?
That Fragger? 

Click to expand...

I guess it’s not his golf swing that’s too fast


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Fragger....?
The one who's going on another speed awareness course..?
That Fragger? 

Click to expand...

Does he also keep dangerously veering off to the right?


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does he also keep dangerously veering off to the right?
		
Click to expand...

He’s managed to lose 4 cars in the trees


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Getting a payrise _and_ a bonus. 🤑
		
Click to expand...

New shineys inbound.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2022)

Getting a bonus at the end of April. Almost unheard of in the NHS


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2022)

Engineers meeting down in Kettering today, found out we’re getting private health care as from tomorrow, looks a decent package on the face of it 👀


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Fragger....?
The one who's going on another speed awareness course..?
That Fragger? 

Click to expand...

Ave a few tips to give him 😖


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Engineers meeting down in Kettering today, found out we’re getting private health care as from tomorrow, looks a decent package on the face of it 👀
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Something I've always wished we could get, been offered it a few times in lieu of a payrise but our unions refuse it because they see it as a step towards privatisation of the NHS 

Shame I think it would be brilliant. Mainly because I get a lot of injuries lol


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2022)

Mrsd is watching the BBC programme about sleep and has dozed off on the sofa 🤫🤫


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm now live on the booking system at the new club, there weren't many booking this afternoon 🤣


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2022)

My shoulder injury only being tendinitis and bursitis so fingers crossed my physio can work her magic and get me sorted


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			My shoulder injury only being tendinitis and bursitis so fingers crossed my physio can work her magic and get me sorted
		
Click to expand...

Good news Mate......
How long do you have to wait?


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Good news Mate......
How long do you have to wait?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate

4 weeks as I wanted to see the same physio who I saw for my neck problem last year


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			My shoulder injury only being tendinitis and bursitis *so fingers crossed* my physio can work her magic and get me sorted
		
Click to expand...

You don't want to be doing that! Likely to add arthritis as well, so won't be able to hold a club, let alone swing one!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			My shoulder injury only being tendinitis and bursitis so fingers crossed my physio can work her magic and get me sorted
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Take it easy and you'll be back playing pain free soon


----------



## Dando (Apr 4, 2022)

An empty office


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 4, 2022)

Getting a space in the trolley store, save lugging my motocaddy to and from the course 😁


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I told my daughter to take young Bradley to another football team as the coaching was rammel. She did. He played his old team in there final game of the season earlier today. They won 5-1. It was only a five game league but they were undefeated and won the league winning all five. As I said to the daughter today, it’s not just about the winning but the standard of training and football is very good where he is at now. Before the game the other team whilst warming up ran past and one of the lads called Bradley a traitor. They are 9yrs old and I found it amusing.
He is chuffed to bits as last year his old team beat his new team and he got some serious ear bending at school the following day.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit sad though and blatantly not something that a 9 year old would say - a bit sad that an adult that be saying that to a bunch of 9 year olds about another 9 year old about a game (I know that it's the wrong thread for this reply)


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Getting a space in the trolley store, save lugging my motocaddy to and from the course 😁
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean someone has died though??!! Usually does at our place!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Does that mean someone has died though??!! Usually does at our place!
		
Click to expand...

Renewals time so some members left, no chance of getting a locker in the changing room though ☹️


----------



## chellie (Apr 4, 2022)

First match of the season and giving 13 shots!! I dug in on the back and won 4 and 3.


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2022)

Had a gapping session today, last one was 5+ years ago.
Same clubs as before but older, more eroded body than before.
Turns out that I've only lost about 5yds per club .......................... happy with that!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Getting a space in the trolley store, save lugging my motocaddy to and from the course 😁
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to buy a single-seater buggy when I discovered there's nowhere to keep it at my club or at home .


----------



## Dando (Apr 4, 2022)

Just taken my first batch of sourdough  bagels out of the oven


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dan Walker leaving BBC Breakfast.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2022)

My own home made cottage pie ..................................... just unbeatable!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 5, 2022)

Slime said:



			My own home made cottage pie ..................................... just unbeatable!
		
Click to expand...

Cottage pie, peas, with crusty bread and butter,  one of my favourite meals.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2022)

A day on the golf course yesterday with my dad, uncle & cousin - and the weather was alright! I think time spent on the golf course is all about perception - took 4 hours 20 as the three of them all shot around 100, but it still flew by.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2022)

A day at the zoo with the daughter 

And double bonus - the Lions were actually awake 😲


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A day at the zoo with the daughter

And double bonus - the Lions were actually awake 😲
		
Click to expand...

Possibly woken up by stray golf balls from a Murgatroyd family outing!?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2022)

People who speed through a coned section at 70 then slow down for the average speed cameras 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2022)

The seedlings I started off last week (first time ever) have started poking their heads through. One this morning and now there's four of the beauties poking their heads above the soil. I am beyond excited and still shocked how this growing stuff malarkey has become such an interest - love it!

I have become one of the (previously thought of as) saddos who pass a garden centre and thinks "ooh, I could just pop in"...


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2022)

Six years old and her first belt, she loves it


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 6, 2022)

Somebody on The Chase being asked about The Queen‘s sapphire anniversary asking how many years she hd been on the throne and the reply. 100!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2022)

Last Night for most of the lads tonight (im doing an extra one as couldnt make the lyon game now so thought why not do a bit of extra work)
anyways thought id treat the team to a home cooked curry spread


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2022)

A friend in the golf society has had a couple of Ukrainian kids move in with his next door neighbour, apparently they turned up with just a rucksack they managed to pack before they left Ukraine.
He put some feelers out for donations, so far the society has raised £300, donated a PS4 and loads of other stuff.
Hopefully their stay over here won’t be too bad at all 👌


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

In my match yesterday I hit my tee shot on the 1st long and bang down the middle.  Great I thought.  I then proceeded to shank my 2nd. 

My old fault and that which I have been working hard on for 9months to cut out.  But as I know why I do it - and I know what I must do to NOT do it - I set up and hit my 3rd (from middle of adjacent fairway) just about perfectly - it just rolled off the green - but a chip stone dead got me my par and a half.  And I didn't do another or feel one was close the rest of the match (which I won 7-5 having played level gross for the 13 holes).

So for all who suffer from the shanks and fear and despair that they are incurable - well take heart because they are not.  It has taken me a lot of hard work and focus on what I am doing - and a lot of repetition of stance, address and take-away on the practice ground.  But I'm feeling that I'm nearly there.  And boy!  Does that Gladden the Heart.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2022)

My grandads been in hospital just over a month now, first time I been able to see him today with us all having covid most of the time he been in. best to avoid him.

Got up early from my nights and headed down.

He was in good sprites. chatted about the masters, tiger and west ham game. Helped him have a shave and brush his teeth.

Was good to see him

put me in a kind mood, on the way out saw some guy struggling with his coins for the parking.. kept getting rejected so walked over and tapped my card and walked away. spread the love lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My grandads been in hospital just over a month now, first time I been able to see him today with us all having covid most of the time he been in. best to avoid him.

Got up early from my nights and headed down.

He was in good sprites. chatted about the masters, tiger and west ham game. Helped him have a shave and brush his teeth.

Was good to see him

put me in a kind mood, on the way out saw some guy struggling with his coins for the parking.. kept getting rejected so walked over and tapped my card and walked away. spread the love lol
		
Click to expand...

Your post gladdened my heart


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Your post gladdened my heart 

Click to expand...

On my birthday couple weeks ago we were told to prepare for the worst and My nan was convinced he would be gone that week 

Drs were worried but he got through 

Proper fighter that man, half a lung, beaten lung and bowel cancer 

Just batting back all the rubbish life throws 

Even got covid in hospital .. still looked well

What a trooper


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 8, 2022)

Being selected for the Sketchers event! 

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Being selected for the Sketchers event!

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I was going to enter that but then I bought myself some new shoes anyway so I didn't bother.  Enjoy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Being selected for the Sketchers event!

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Enjoy the London Club. Great venue


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 8, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Being selected for the Sketchers event!

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!
		
Click to expand...


Ah, but you will have to put up with me though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Being selected for the Sketchers event!

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!
		
Click to expand...

I got selected for a whole bag fitting by Ping a few years back. Properly looked after me and the magazine guys were great. 
You'll have a great day out.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 8, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Ah, but you will have to put up with me though.
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to meeting you then, then Steve!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 8, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I got selected for a whole bag fitting by Ping a few years back. Properly looked after me and the magazine guys were great.
You'll have a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

Mint! That must have been a great day out!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 8, 2022)

Mixing up a jug of mojito and sitting in the garden in a t shirt enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

Chorizo, eggs, grated cheddar...mix, cook, enjoy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 8, 2022)

Opening Day.     To quote Robert Redford in "The Natural",  "God I love baseball".


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Chorizo, eggs, grated cheddar...mix, cook, enjoy 

Click to expand...

Sounds lovely


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sounds lovely
		
Click to expand...

Looked a mess but was very tasty!


----------



## Wilson (Apr 8, 2022)

My daughter loves gymnastics, most places where we live are recreational and she wants to do more, tried a new place today and has been asked to start training with her age squad! 

(The fact it’s 3hrs on a Sunday morning, and my wife wants to take her and has said it’ll free me up for more golf is an added bonus!)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Possibly woken up by stray golf balls from a Murgatroyd family outing!?
		
Click to expand...

Umm we are at our 3rd season at Ellesborough, which is 14 miles from The Zoo 

Get with the program Foxy 🤭


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Looked a mess but was very tasty!
		
Click to expand...

Might have to give that a try with some homemade sourdough bread


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Might have to give that a try with some homemade sourdough bread
		
Click to expand...

Lush! I just dry fried the chorizo then cracked a couple of eggs in the pan, mixed it all up until the eggs started to cook and then made into a non-folding omelette. Cheese on top and then flipped to make it melty and chewy at the edges...splat on the plate it went and splat into my tummy!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Umm we are at our 3rd season at Ellesborough, which is 14 miles from The Zoo

Get with the program Foxy 🤭
		
Click to expand...


I've seen quite a few of Ian's drives! Far fewer of his 2nd shots! 
Valid point though!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2022)

Wilson said:



			My daughter loves gymnastics, most places where we live are recreational and she wants to do more, tried a new place today and has been asked to start training with her age squad!

(The fact it’s 3hrs on a Sunday morning, and my wife wants to take her and has said it’ll free me up for more golf is an added bonus!)
		
Click to expand...

3 hours on a Saturday if where it starts. If she’s any good it ramps up real quick.

Good luck to her.


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2022)

A bowl of skinny fries covered in a thick, creamy cheese sauce.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2022)

Fred getting a class award.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Fred getting a class award.
		
Click to expand...

Makes me smile how much it grates some .. the anti woke brigade can't handle it..


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Decided to try and get the twins back in the nursery together

Couple of settles through the night 

One latest until 3 the other got up at 6

Real progress. Let's hope it's not a one off lol


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 9, 2022)

Political but hopefully passable.

My local Independent [not independence] councilor put an impressive list of local ward achievements on his leaflet.
Underneath he writes

Not responsible for any of these but fully supportive of all of them.


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 9, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Political but hopefully passable.

My local Independent [not independence] councilor put an impressive list of local ward achievements on his leaflet.
Underneath he writes

Not responsible for any of these but fully supportive of all of them. 

Click to expand...

He'll never make a real career in politics if he's not prepared to take personal credit for things he has nothing to do with! 😉


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2022)

Some months ago - just a couple of games after the worst start ever to *our* season - I backed Forest to finish in the top six of the Championship at 9/1. Just cashed in the bet a mere £10 short of the full amount. Mrs B gets a nice lunch somewhere.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Looked a mess but was very tasty!
		
Click to expand...

It'll look worse on the way out


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			It'll look worse on the way out  

Click to expand...

You look?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You look?

Click to expand...

Don't go there


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't go there 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Neilds (Apr 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Lush! I just dry fried the chorizo then cracked a couple of eggs in the pan, mixed it all up until the eggs started to cook and then made into a non-folding omelette. Cheese on top and then flipped to make it melty and chewy at the edges...splat on the plate it went and splat into my tummy!
		
Click to expand...

We do a version of heuvos rancheros - make a spicy tomato sauce with chorizo, break a couple of eggs in, sprinkle with spicy cheese and coriander and place under grill. Eat with crusty bread - lush


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			We do a version of heuvos rancheros - make a spicy tomato sauce with chorizo, break a couple of eggs in, sprinkle with spicy cheese and coriander and place under grill. Eat with crusty bread - lush
		
Click to expand...

You had me until the Coriander


----------



## Neilds (Apr 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			You had me until the Coriander 

Click to expand...

It’s not essential 😀


----------



## RichA (Apr 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Some months ago - just a couple of games after the worst start ever to our season - I backed Forest to finish in the top six of the Championship at 9/1. *Just cashed in the bet* a mere £10 short of the full amount. Mrs B gets a nice lunch somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Wise move. We rarely deliver in the last few games.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 10, 2022)

Driving home off night shift this morning, the outline of the Lake District fells with the sun rising behind them was stunning.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You look?

Click to expand...

Everyone should look from time to time, just to check that all is well. 
If you've been eating beetroot, its a good idea to remember that fact.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Tigers, even Borthwick smiling


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 10, 2022)

The group of Americans were caddying for this week not being able to grasp the name of one of my colleagues, mungo, mongo, mando...no its Murdo🤣. Sodding hilarious


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			The group of Americans were xterm caddying for thus week not being able to grasp the name of one of my colleagues, mungo, mongo, mando...no its Murdo🤣. Sodding hilarious
		
Click to expand...

They (possibly at his/the caddies suggestion) should have simply called him Mick!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			It’s not essential 😀
		
Click to expand...

How come?????? Great herb


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How come?????? Great herb
		
Click to expand...

I can pick it out at 50 yards...hate the stuff!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Winning a dozen ProV1s courtesy of GolfersCBD twitter competition...


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2022)

Discovering a Twitter account that posts clips of Early Doors. Such a good programme, deserved a few more series.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Winning a dozen ProV1s courtesy of GolfersCBD twitter competition...

Click to expand...

Have you tried the products?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you tried the products?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
And at 30 quid for a bag of sweets I'm not sure I will....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2022)

2nd round summer singles K/o match this afternoon…and the sun is shining; wind has dropped, and it’s actually quite warm…


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nope.
And at 30 quid for a bag of sweets I'm not sure I will....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are getting those prices from https://golferscbd.co.uk/gummies/


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure where you are getting those prices from https://golferscbd.co.uk/gummies/

Click to expand...

OK its 23 quid for 20 packs but I don't want to pay 23 quid for 20 packs of sweets........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			OK its 23 quid for 20 packs but I don't want to pay 23 quid for 20 packs of sweets........
		
Click to expand...

Get your point. I was interested in whether you had tried them (or they had sent any freebies with the prize).


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			OK its 23 quid for 20 packs but I don't want to pay 23 quid for 20 packs of sweets........
		
Click to expand...

probably a good job as a driving instructor..............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nope.
And at 30 quid for a bag of sweets I'm not sure I will....
		
Click to expand...

Another placebo no doubt

Add to all the other fads that some swallow up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another placebo no doubt

Add to all the other fads that some swallow up
		
Click to expand...

Same old narrow mindedness in the same way you dismiss Aimpoint. Check out Catriona Matthews twitter feed (we know how you love a good tweet) as she is very vocal about the positive benefits https://golferscbd.co.uk/pro-reviews/


----------



## Dando (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same old narrow mindedness in the same way you dismiss Aimpoint. Check out Catriona Matthews twitter feed (we know how you love a good tweet) as she is very vocal about the positive benefits https://golferscbd.co.uk/pro-reviews/

Click to expand...

I’ve tried cbd gummies, liquid and vape and none of them made the slightest difference to how I felt


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve tried cbd gummies, liquid and vape and none of them made the slightest difference to how I felt
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself the dam and try the cakes 🤣


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve tried cbd gummies, liquid and vape and none of them made the slightest difference to how I felt
		
Click to expand...

I tried the oil a couple of years ago. Not for golf, mainly for sleeping. Used it for approx 6 months as I wanted to give it a chance. I too found it had no effect whatsoever. I noticed no difference in sleeping patterns. Aches and pains remained, achy and painful. 
I’m skeptical of it’s value


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve tried cbd gummies, liquid and vape and none of them made the slightest difference to how I felt
		
Click to expand...

Surprised but fair enough. At least you tried them whereas some of the normal "likers" dismiss it out of hand without even trying something.


----------



## Dando (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Get yourself the dam and try the cakes 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m surprised someone of your standing in the community would know about this sort of thing 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m surprised someone of your standing in the community would know about this sort of thing 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He must have read about it in a book


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m surprised someone of your standing in the community would know about this sort of thing 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I was coerced 🤷🏼


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2022)

Tarka Dhal - a thing of beauty


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Whilst I was nights last week the wife and mother in law took the kids away for a few days to help my wife out a bit.

Since they returned we decided to put the twins back in their nursery fully both of them as we both around this week.

Taking it in turns to sleep in the old master on twin watch

Night 1 one slept until 3 then came in , other all night 

Night 2 one slept until I got up at 5 for work then then the other slept until 7

Last night (night 3) slept until 5 both of them 

Whilst the start of day times are varying the sleeping together again after 6 months of having to split them because one was a terrible sleeper and woke the other is just brilliant for us all.

Plus they have become much easier to settle at night. The good sleeper just lay her down and she will go asleep, maybe wave for a bit .. the diva will need a hand hold for 5-10 mins 

But by 7pm all 3 girls are now in bed and we don't see them until a dream feed about 10 then whatever time they decide lol

Small baby steps


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Being selected for the Sketchers event!

Been a long year so far as a new dad, looking forward to a day off work playing golf at a great course! Fingers crossed for good weather now!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously looked at this but the drive would of killed me plus shouting “four right” on every hole  was probably not what Sketchers wanted to hear. Especially when I would of blamed the shoes for me slicing it. Enjoy me man.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Seriously looked at this but the drive would of killed me plus shouting “four right” on every hole  was probably not what Sketchers wanted to hear. Especially when I would of blamed the shoes for me slicing it. Enjoy me man.
		
Click to expand...

not like you have a good track record recently on trying to win new shoes on here either


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Seriously looked at this but the drive would of killed me plus shouting “four right” on every hole  was probably not what Sketchers wanted to hear. Especially when I would of blamed the shoes for me slicing it. Enjoy me man.
		
Click to expand...

The drive will be a killer! 9am start at the London club and I’m 3 hours away… 😂


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The drive will be a killer! 9am start at the London club and I’m 3 hours away… 😂
		
Click to expand...

If you're using the crossing you should add a bit more time to that 😉


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			probably a good job as a driving instructor..............
		
Click to expand...

Though anything that would reduce stress in that role would likely be welcome!
And anything that would cheer Andrew Oldcorn up would too!


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The drive will be a killer! 9am start at the London club and I’m 3 hours away… 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’ll volunteer to take your place as I’m only 30 mins from the course


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Looked a mess but was very tasty!
		
Click to expand...

Gave it a try today with homemade
Gouda sourdough bread - oh my it was lovely


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The drive will be a killer! 9am start at the London club and I’m 3 hours away… 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's definitely a night in a cheap hotel job mate.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 12, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			That's definitely a night in a cheap hotel job mate.
		
Click to expand...

It would be if I didn’t have a 3 month old at home 😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ll volunteer to take your place as I’m only 30 mins from the course
		
Click to expand...

I’ll have to pass but appreciate the offer 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			It would be if I didn’t have a 3 month old at home 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the perfect excuse to me

Take an extra day to get home aswell just incase


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Sounds like the perfect excuse to me

Take an extra day to get home aswell just incase
		
Click to expand...

Genius 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			It would be if I didn’t have a 3 month old at home 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly why you should. I've got a 10 month old who gets up occasionally in the night and a night in a hotel on my own sounds great.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			That's exactly why you should. I've got a 10 month old who gets up occasionally in the night and a night in a hotel on my own sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

Twin 20th month old who still need night feeds and a 4 year old who to be fair is good as gold at night (even gets up for wees and goes back to bed) I'd (unlike my wife who asked for a night alone in a hotel so I got her it and she was like oh I can't leave them) love it. 

I got a trip to princes in October 

Sod the golf I'm going for the kid free room.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2022)

Acing my mate with an underarm serve at tennis yesterday. 😆 Although he claims it wasn't an ace because he kicked it after the second bounce. 🤔


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2022)

David Wolfson


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			David Wolfson
		
Click to expand...

Finally found one with morals and worth respected fair play


----------



## chrisd (Apr 13, 2022)

Mrs d and I went to London today to see Only Fools and Horses the Musical, it was our first trip to London for 2 years. We saw Phantom about a week before the first lockdown, and were due to meet Mr and Mrs BlueinMunich on the day that theatreland closed its doors. 
It's good to go back !


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2022)

Wine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 13, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Wine.
		
Click to expand...

Red Red ?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Red Red ?

Click to expand...

It goes to my head


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2022)

My grandad finally coming out of hospital yesterday, after being told to prepare for the worst he is home.

Sure he has a hoist and hospital bed in his dinning room .. but we can care for him easier as a family in his own house.

Not saying the NHS weren't fantastic as always but being stuck on a ward with some very ill people compared to home with my nan and My dad, aunt, cousin's able to pop in easily is just a different league.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Mrs d and I went to London today to see Only Fools and Horses the Musical, it was our first trip to London for 2 years. We saw Phantom about a week before the first lockdown, and were due to meet Mr and Mrs BlueinMunich on the day that theatreland closed its doors.
It's good to go back !
		
Click to expand...

Was the show any good?


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2022)

Away with the wife and kids to Loch Tay for a long weekend 😀


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 14, 2022)

Walking the dog the other night and a fox decided to follow us around the crescent.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Was the show any good?
		
Click to expand...

It was ok but we got fairly cheap tickets. The comedy wasn't like watching an episode of OFAH but the characters were ok and the singing very good.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2022)

chrisd said:



			It was ok but we got fairly cheap tickets. The comedy wasn't like watching an episode of OFAH but the characters were ok and the singing very good.
		
Click to expand...

Given the prices in London did you “stick a pony in your pocket?”


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2022)

A negative covid test so it’s off to the caravan for the weekend


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Given the prices in London did you “stick a pony in your pocket?”
		
Click to expand...

Just as we got to Hooky Street 🤫


----------



## Pants (Apr 15, 2022)

Taking the plunge and using the ignore button.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 15, 2022)

Having nobody on ignore.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2022)

Sitting in a sunny garden having a BBQ with golf later this afternoon on what looks like an empty hour on the booking sheet.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2022)

Went to the driving range and was next to a full kit w⚓️
He had a Scotty Cameron circle t bag with name embroidered on it and a full bag of pxg clubs
It was joy to watch as he barely hit the ball 100yards


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

Spring has finally sprung. Shorts on, trees are in blossom, flowers are popping up everywhere. Time to take the dog out over the hills and a swift pint in the beer garden on the way home


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2022)

I love tulips


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 15, 2022)

A ten minute drive to Portland from home with HID. A look around Portland Castle, followed by a short walk around the marina to the bar at the National Sailing Centre. Lunch and a pint of Estrella each before going back home. Spring is finally here.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2022)

That's enough thanks, some us us are still just coming out of winter up north. We're about a month behind....
Hope the sunburn stings tomorrow


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's enough thanks, some us us are still just coming out of winter up north. We're about a month behind....
Hope the sunburn stings tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Ahh that has cheered me up ….Was due to be in West Cumbria this weekend but had to change our plans, been sat in our garden this afternoon enjoying the sun.😁


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Ahh that has cheered me up ….Was due to be in West Cumbria this weekend but had to change our plans, been sat in our garden this afternoon enjoying the sun.😁
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong it's been a lovely day, maybe have even hit the very low teens temp wise..

May even get down to the sleeveless jacket tomorrow at Costa del Silloth


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2022)

Pants said:



			Taking the plunge and using the ignore button.  

Click to expand...

Mine is working well...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I love tulips 

View attachment 42286

Click to expand...

Keep an eye on the grape hyacinth, they spread very quickly if you let them


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Keep an eye on the grape hyacinth, they spread very quickly if you let them
		
Click to expand...

Is that what they are? I don't like them as they're all stringy leaves and not much flower. Should I pull the bulbs up?

Just googled how they spread...I'll be removing today


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2022)

Bit of a weird one yesterday, it was almost like fate.

Left wembley after the match and was heading back to Watford were we'd left the car. Get's to Wembley park station and we miss the Watford train.

We gets the next Chesham train with the idea of changing at Moor Park. Sitting talking to my mate and a couple of stops later The former forummer *Traminator* jumps on the train.

Had a good chat with him, it was great to see him. Another one of the good ones thats left the forum due to the amount of tools on here.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2022)

In Scotland it is now officially summer.
The coos are oot in the fields.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Another one of the good ones thats left the forum due to the amount of tools on here.
		
Click to expand...

And yet he still spoke to you? 🤣😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			And yet he still spoke to you? 🤣😉
		
Click to expand...

I find it remarkable that he left the forum but he still exists? It's almost like life goes on?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2022)

After two years of not being in church for Easter Day it was lovely to be there today, in the choir singing glorious hymns and to finish with the choir singing - unrehearsed - Handel’s _Hallelujah Chorus_ - with our Victorian church organ thundering it out with us.  Magnificent.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is that what they are? I don't like them as they're all stringy leaves and not much flower. Should I pull the bulbs up?

Just googled how they spread...I'll be removing today 

Click to expand...

It can take years to actually eliminate them! Better, imo, to simply 'restrict' them and avoid the frustration of failure to eliminate imo. They can/do brighten up open soil areas under shrubs though, so, for me, not true 'weeds' like some. A hoe is probably the best and simplest tool to keep them 'under control', but better to appreciate their prettiness than get frustrated with disliking them.


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After two years of not being in church for Easter Day it was lovely to be there today, in the choir singing glorious hymns and to finish with the choir singing - unrehearsed - Handels’s _Hallelujah Chorus_ - with our Victorian church organ thundering it out with us.  Magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

it’s been nice sitting outside the caravan listening to the church bells ringing this morning


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2022)

A wander into the village for the Easter parade, then lunch outside our fav bar. And then…34*C in the sun


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 17, 2022)

@Hobbit 

Do you have the water unheated in that? Surely it would be too warm to have a hot tub in 34c?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Hobbit

Do you have the water unheated in that? Surely it would be too warm to have a hot tub in 34c?
		
Click to expand...

The hot tub is set to 32*C, and is used at least 10 months of the year - great massage with the jets and blowers on. Sadly at least 10 paces from the beer fridge.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			The hot tub is set to 32*C, and is used at least 10 months of the year - great massage with the jets and blowers on. Sadly at least 10 paces from the beer fridge.
		
Click to expand...

Poor planning.....


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A wander into the village for the Easter parade, then lunch outside our fav bar. And then…34*C in the sun

View attachment 42301

Click to expand...

The ball marker on your hat (a la LPGA) is a nice touch


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2022)

@bobmac - all gone. Got most of the bulbs out and made sure no purple grapes around. I doubt it will spread as much as the couch grass but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

Spoke to the wife of a past captain who was in recently for second operation for cancer. Apparently the surgery went well and awaiting the biopsy results but he is up and back home and hopefully going to play soon. He's a bit nervous about being out at the moment with his immune system compromised and the high infection rates but it will be good to see him when he does come back. Been a tough fight. Almost as hard as being a Newcastle fan as he is


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A wander into the village for the Easter parade, then lunch outside our fav bar. And then…34*C in the sun

View attachment 42301

Click to expand...

Lookin good kiddo, is that a Soberano brandy and coke?


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spoke to the wife of a past captain who was in recently for second operation for cancer. Apparently the surgery went well and awaiting the biopsy results but he is up and back home and hopefully going to play soon. He's a bit nervous about being out at the moment with his immune system compromised and the high infection rates but it will be good to see him when he does come back. Been a tough fight. Almost as hard as being a Newcastle fan as he is
		
Click to expand...

The result today will have put a smile on his face!


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2022)

Royal North Devon yesterday.... played in the Gold Medal.   Got the same ball all the way round!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			And yet he still spoke to you? 🤣😉
		
Click to expand...

I'm blessed🤷🏼


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 18, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A wander into the village for the Easter parade, then lunch outside our fav bar. And then…34*C in the sun

View attachment 42301

Click to expand...

We're flying out tomorrow for 3 weeks.
Hope you have slightly more clothes on if we meet you in Solare ...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2022)

Beautiful day out, shorts out.. nice hour long walk so these two could have a decent nap as they wake themselves up ATM.

Got to love nice weather


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Jordan Spieth - should be used as a template as to how to conduct yourself around fans etc at the end of the round


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2022)

Late afternoon yesterday watching a dozen (at least) excited and very enthusiastic junior academy members - most under 10yrs old - head off up the 1st with two of our Ass Pros to play to the 1st green.  Great stuff.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



@bobmac - all gone. Got most of the bulbs out and made sure no purple grapes around. I doubt it will spread as much as the couch grass but thanks for the heads up.




View attachment 42302

Click to expand...

You're welcome. You might want to try some Alstroemeria, beautiful and flowers for months


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



@bobmac - all gone. Got most of the bulbs out and made sure no purple grapes around. I doubt it will spread as much as the couch grass but thanks for the heads up.




View attachment 42302

Click to expand...

Watch out for their return next - and subsequent - years though! Hardy and persistent!


----------



## Wilson (Apr 19, 2022)

After a couple of years off, we hosted our annual Easter Party on Sunday, it forced me to sort the garden, the kids had a great time, and both the climbing frame and trampoline I installed during lockdown are still operational.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Watch out for their return next - and subsequent - years though! Hardy and persistent!
		
Click to expand...

The bed is for flowers only so I'm not too worried if a few come back through. As long as they don't migrate to the veggie beds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2022)

Fulham getting promoted. Happy days (at least for one season)


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 20, 2022)

Cycling to the office for the first time in over two years.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 20, 2022)

Got a PPI refund letter from DFS?  I will believe it when i see the money


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2022)

Was rooting around for something earlier and found 3 dozen Nike RZN Platinum golf balls I’d forgotten I had 😂


----------



## BrianM (Apr 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Was rooting around for something earlier and found 3 dozen Nike RZN Platinum golf balls I’d forgotten I had 😂
		
Click to expand...

Great golf balls 😀👍🏻
My first premium ball I used.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2022)

Lad was venue rep for a Johnny Marr gig last night - was able to meet up and have a chat with Marr afterwards in the dressing room, and was given a plectrum he’d used during the gig (which he found cool being a bit of a guitarist himself) and got a signed CD for his g/f.  My lad said he was dead nice guy and he feels that having stuck out the pandemic, staying loyal and available to his promotions companies, he’s starting to feel the benefit (no not the 10cc track).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2022)

Feeling proud of my club this morning as yesterday evening we won England Golf Tournament Venue of the Year 2021  for our hosting of the inaugural England U18 Mixed Championship.  Great effort all round.

Brilliant for the greens team especially i think, as they have to put up with the views of 650 greenkeeping professionals through the year and put in a massive amount of work prepping the course for the tournament - and it looked and played magnificently.  The whole of that team were in the clubhouse last night watching the live stream  and celebrating with the members.


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2022)

GolfSupport.co.uk
Long story short.
I had a Big Max bag that suffered a strap failure.
I contacted GolfSupport, who I'd bought it from, who took the problem to Big Max in Germany because it was out of warranty.
Not long after I received an email offering me a choice of replacement bags as mine was no longer available.
My new Hybrid bag arrived this morning!
GolfSupport kept me in the loop from the start and their customer care was absolutely superb!
I would have no qualms about using them for any future purchase and, to be fair, Big Max were also a superb company to deal with.
Jack, from GolfSupport, I salute you and I thank you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2022)

Slime said:



			GolfSupport.co.uk
Long story short.
I had a Big Max bag that suffered a strap failure.
I contacted GolfSupport, who I'd bought it from, who took the problem to Big Max in Germany because it was out of warranty.
Not long after I received an email offering me a choice of replacement bags as mine was no longer available.
My new Hybrid bag arrived this morning!
GolfSupport kept me in the loop from the start and their customer care was absolutely superb!
I would have no qualms about using them for any future purchase and, to be fair, *Big Max were also a superb company to deal with.*
Jack, from GolfSupport, I salute you and I thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Glad your experience was better than mine; I'm still waiting for a promised replacement hood from last September.  Would never deal with them again, nor Clubhouse Golf.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2022)

Sitting on our holiday terrace, mountains in the background, glass of wine in the foreground, and watching the bats swoop around just a few feet in front of us.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2022)

https://crocs.shoes/3DTQ03Z

😁👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Slime said:



			GolfSupport.co.uk
Long story short.
I had a Big Max bag that suffered a strap failure.
I contacted GolfSupport, who I'd bought it from, who took the problem to Big Max in Germany because it was out of warranty.
Not long after I received an email offering me a choice of replacement bags as mine was no longer available.
My new Hybrid bag arrived this morning!
GolfSupport kept me in the loop from the start and their customer care was absolutely superb!
I would have no qualms about using them for any future purchase and, to be fair, Big Max were also a superb company to deal with.
Jack, from GolfSupport, I salute you and I thank you.
		
Click to expand...

probably one of the best things about Mansfield is golfsupport. They are a very good company. Used to like going into there shop in town but I think since. Ovid it has closed down.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2022)

My bonus dropped today


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			My bonus dropped today
		
Click to expand...

Time for new clubs 😜


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			My bonus dropped today
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Time for new clubs 😜
		
Click to expand...

Unexpected tax refund for me - new putter en route


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Unexpected tax refund for me - new putter en route 

Click to expand...

I went to the designer outlets and couldn't find anything really bar a pair of Under Armour shorts. 
Treated the wife to a new saucepan though 😁


----------



## Neilds (Apr 22, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I went to the designer outlets and couldn't find anything really bar a pair of Under Armour shorts.
Treated the wife to a new saucepan though 😁
		
Click to expand...

Who said romance was dead? ❤️


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Who said romance was dead? ❤️
		
Click to expand...

I've made this sound like I've treated the 'little lady'. Earns more than more me, which is great.


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



https://crocs.shoes/3DTQ03Z

😁👍
		
Click to expand...

You need help mate


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			You need help mate
		
Click to expand...

No thanks I found it easy 😉😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			You need help mate
		
Click to expand...

He's beyond help mate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2022)

We are going for a short break next month and our daughter and her b/f coming with us.  He has booked us onto Hollinwell and as he is my club head pro and my coach I get a free 18 hole playing lesson 😊

It’ll be good as he doesn’t get to play too many other courses these days as he’s so busy, and Hollinwell will be a good challenge for him, as well as a pretty severe one for me.  And actually…I wont be expecting coaching during the round, let him enjoy it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are going for a short break next month and our daughter and her b/f coming with us.  He has booked us onto Hollinwell and as he is my club head pro and my coach I get a free 18 hole playing lesson 😊

Actually it’ll be good as he doesn’t get to play too many other courses these days as he’s so busy, and Hollinwell will be a good challenge for him, as well as for me.  And I wont be expecting coaching during the round, let him enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself in Notts mi duck.


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are going for a short break next month and our daughter and her b/f coming with us.  He has booked us onto Hollinwell and as he is my club head pro and my coach* I get a free 18 hole playing lesson *😊

It’ll be good as he doesn’t get to play too many other courses these days as he’s so busy, and Hollinwell will be a good challenge for him, as well as a pretty severe one for me.  And actually…*I wont be expecting coaching during the round*, let him enjoy it.

Click to expand...


How does that work?
18 hole playing lesson with no coaching?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Trip to the market early, fresh made rustic baguette, top quality thick smoked bacon, fresh farm butter, handmade brown source purchased  then back home for the best bacon sandwich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517397189638737920
Well done to the group of lads


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2022)

Slime said:




How does that work?
18 hole playing lesson with no coaching?
		
Click to expand...

If anything he’ll most likely be advising on my course management and encouraging me - especially when I’m unsure.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2022)

Home made rogan josh for dinner. Lovely


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Trip to the market early, fresh made rustic baguette, top quality thick smoked bacon, fresh farm butter, handmade brown source purchased  then back home for the best bacon sandwich
		
Click to expand...

£15 to £20 for a bacon sarnie? Definitely an_ occasional_ treat!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			£15 to £20 for a bacon sarnie? Definitely an_ occasional_ treat!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, £2.60 for  baguette, £2.40 for bacon £2 for sauce and £2 for butter. Under a tenner for 2 with bread butter and brown sauce left over


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2022)

Yesterday was a very up and down day, however it was finished by an excellent night out in Tuxedo and ballgown watching the Notts Seaforth highlanders at there annual dinner and dance.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 24, 2022)

Cry baby Fernandes missing a penalty using his stupid hop skip and jump run up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Yesterday was a very up and down day, however it was finished by an excellent night out in Tuxedo and ballgown watching the Notts Seaforth highlanders at there annual dinner and dance.
		
Click to expand...

Tuxedo and Crocs?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Tuxedo and Crocs?
		
Click to expand...

Tuxedo and speedos. 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Tuxedo and speedos. 😉
		
Click to expand...

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮
		
Click to expand...

Ave a photo somewhere. 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2022)

Won our cup semi final 7-1 yesterday, absolutely buzzing.
Now to find out if my suit fits for the final in a couple of weeks 😬


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Yesterday was a very up and down day, however it was finished by an excellent night out in Tuxedo and ballgown watching the Notts Seaforth highlanders at there annual dinner and dance.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs V's granddad was in the Seaforth Highlanders. Brother-in-law still has some of his old kit.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave a photo somewhere. 👍
		
Click to expand...

No thanks!
Or probably more appropriately...Please No!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 24, 2022)

Booked my first post covid holiday abroad for first week of oct 23. Hopefully it’s normal by then. 
Protur Alicia in Majorca. Been before lovely sea view duplex with a private whirlpool, loads of quiet 80 year olds to annoy when I buy too many bingo tickets and a good old Abba tribute band! Perfect relaxation.


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2022)

House renovation starts for real tomorrow, first of the trades in. Expect to see me in random irritations a lot the next 6 weeks+ lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2022)

Bought a carpet cleaner few months ago after had just hand cleaned the nursery carpet after one the girls was sick on it

She was sick again last night. Had to wet wipe up as the other one was asleep but this morning managed to get the cleaner out

Wow. What a difference

Obviously looked clean from the wipes but stank, now no smell at all


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			House renovation starts for real tomorrow, first of the trades in. Expect to see me in random irritations a lot the next 6 weeks+ lol
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do,  don't tell the sparkies not to worry about making a mess as your getting the whole place plastered anyway .
Maybe better starting a new thread


----------



## Wilson (Apr 25, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Bought a carpet cleaner few months ago after had just hand cleaned the nursery carpet after one the girls was sick on it

She was sick again last night. Had to wet wipe up as the other one was asleep but this morning managed to get the cleaner out

Wow. What a difference

Obviously looked clean from the wipes but stank, now no smell at all
		
Click to expand...

My Wife bought one of these* after I drank too much at our Christmas Party, and made a mess of the stairs.  I use it all the time as I have two elderly dogs, it's brilliant, and I've just used it to freshen up the garden cushions.

*Using my card.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2022)

Spent the weekend on a Learn to Row course and didn't go for a swim in the river 

Same again next weekend so there's still time


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2022)

Wilson said:



			My Wife bought one of these* after I drank too much at our Christmas Party, and made a mess of the stairs.  I use it all the time as I have two elderly dogs, it's brilliant, and I've just used it to freshen up the garden cushions.

*Using my card.
		
Click to expand...

I am very impressed, I went back in the room after an hour and not a single smell that was bad 

Now milk sick is the worst smell ever and it's got rid of it..

Yay


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2022)

The wife is off to York for a few days with her two pals, so I am a free man , as soon as I do the list of chores she left for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2022)

My mum decided that it was her turn to get covid (that's the entire childcare / household has had it since mid-March now)

So I had credit in mafia and took today off.

Eldest dropped to school 
4 mile walk with the twins 

Now their nicely playing with each other whilst I have a cup of tea 

Perfect


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Whatever you do,  don't tell the sparkies not to worry about making a mess as your getting the whole place plastered anyway .
Maybe better starting a new thread

Click to expand...


8.23am, about 35 minutes late lol 

in fairness there work is very tidy and didnt make toooooo much mess


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2022)

A chat with my prostate consultant this morning. Everything ok and on the mend, apparently my prostate was rather large at 130g !! Glad it's all done and I'm back to playing .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2022)

Great news Chris 👍


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2022)

Wimpole Hall National Trust. Beautiful place to spend a few hours whilst the Sparkys did their worst 

Lovely grounds to walk the dog in and a beautiful old folly at the top of the hill. Shame about the torrential downpour lol


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:









Click to expand...

Love it. My first sight in the morning is Daisy looking at me imploring me to wake up...when I do she snuggles down next to me and we have a big old cuddle...

Then Barley gradually stops snoring and comes to the side of the bed for his big old cuddle...

Sometime later David might get acknowledged by the three of us


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2022)

Packing in work,  So far in 2022, my away trips have been to, Sandy Lodge, Royal Porthcawl, Royal St Georges, Princes, Southport and Ainsdale, Royal Birkdale, Lanhydrock, St Mellion, Royal North Devon, Burnham & Berrow.

Swinley Forest tomorrow!

Sorry!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Someone is very excited to start rainbows


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519189324830498817


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2022)

Seeing hedgehogs back in the garden. Been back all week and looks like a pair as there is a lot of huffing going on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A chat with my prostate consultant this morning. Everything ok and on the mend, apparently my prostate was rather large at 130g !! Glad it's all done and I'm back to playing .
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news that mate.
Onwards & upwards 🙌


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519280234499088386
😂😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Today is our 1st away seniors open of the year, of to Bonnyton GC 3 man team Texas Scramble, and the sun is shining


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2022)

Bonnyton holds a special place in the hearts of me and my wife. Well the road at runs up by the side of it..

One of the times I was up with my mum being in Mearnskirk my wife joined me as she waiting for the results of her surgery for BC.  It was a beautiful clear and sunny day,  looking out over Glasgow to the Lomond Hills, Kilpatricks and Campsie Fells. We were driving past Bonnyton and wife got a call from her Breast Care nurse.  We pulled to the side of the road by the golf club and she took the call.  Her lymph nodes were clear and this meant her BC had not spread from primary location.  We cried as we sat in the car as we took in the news and gazed out over the city to the sunlit hills.  A rather special and spiritual spot for us.  Have a great knock Billy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Today is our 1st away seniors open of the year, of to Bonnyton GC 3 man team Texas Scramble, and the sun is shining  

Click to expand...

Update- round in 3 hours we scored net 62, none of us played well but enjoyed the course.
My hired single seater buggy broke down on the 9th, the replacement had a broken seat that swivelled around , scary stuff


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

Played at my old course today with three pals who still play there. Really enjoyed it and probably the most enjoyable round of golf for some time. Played ok but overall felt relaxed and had a good laugh. Food for thought come renewal time - or sooner!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2022)

7 days until first holiday in 3 years. Going into hiding from covid until then. Sod masks, full NBC suit for a week


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			7 days until first holiday in 3 years. Going into hiding from covid until then. Sod masks, full NBC suit for a week
		
Click to expand...

Have fun Greg, not sure I know anyone who worked more hours than you have through the last 2 years, definitely deserve a break


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2022)

Tradesmen who are excellent at their job! Lets hope all the others are as good as the sparkys have been


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2022)

Man United.
I only have three more of their games in which to feel miserable throughout!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2022)

Been taking the twins for morning walks past few weeks because of nice weather 

Sunday 3.5 miles 
Monday 3.5 miles

Knee had flared up today so only 2 miles which took same time as the longer walks almost lol 

But they got their naps so everyone's happy


----------



## RichA (Apr 29, 2022)

Starlings. Whether in murmuration or just acting like teenage thugs in the garden - love 'em.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2022)

RichA said:



			Starlings. Whether in murmuration or just acting like teenage thugs in the garden - love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

The MiL refers to them as Hooligan Beakys.....quite apt reply..


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2022)

The correct use of an apostrophe.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 30, 2022)

Being 5up with 5 to play and having two shot holes coming up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 30, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Being 5up with 5 to play and having two shot holes coming up.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t stop there……..
What happened next? Or was it just a dream? 🤭


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 30, 2022)

Immediately, hooked one off the tee which I never found😂.

Made Par on the next hole and closed it out 4&3.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

My daughter getting us tickets for Manfred Mann's Earthband for my birthday.




Oh yes they are playing in Copenhagen.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2022)

Three Chinooks have just flown over my house ................................ at a very low altitude!
Awesome noise.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2022)

richart said:



			My daughter getting us tickets for Manfred Mann's Earthband for my birthday.




Oh yes they are playing in Copenhagen.

Click to expand...

My all time favourite track, Blinded by the Light. Not jealous, honest!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2022)

This weather we are having Is rather lovely

Another 2.5 mile walk with the girls whilst they napped 

Caught up on podcasts 

Yesterday walked to post office. Elderly lady said "excuse me could you open my drink Im having a picnic but haven't got the strength to open the bottle"

No problem 

Saw her later and she said she enjoyed her picnic thanks 

Enough to make you smile


----------



## SatchFan (May 1, 2022)

The new sushi bar that's just opened at my local Sainsbury's.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 1, 2022)

richart said:



*My daughter getting us tickets for Manfred Mann's Earthband for my birthday.*




Oh yes they are playing in Copenhagen.

Click to expand...

She's a Joybringer.


----------



## GB72 (May 1, 2022)

Being introduced to Ryan Reynolds commentary on Wrexham matches


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Best friend is coming up to the big smog Saturday to visit 

First time since covid hit 

So we have missed the birth of her first child 

And the birth of the twins 

All of whom are within 2 months of each other so it's going to be a house full

They are bringing their new puppy so eldest is excited to see her aswell 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (May 2, 2022)

Had a great bank holiday weekend. Golf with the normal golf lads Saturday in lovely weather. Golf with my wife and my dad Sunday and the rain held off completely. Disc golf today with loads of my mates, lovely and warm all day, pub lunch and then even got two hours of tennis in! Should sleep well tonight.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 3, 2022)

Ellis Cross, an amateur runner beating Mo Farrah in the London 10,000 race.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

Wife had an extra day off work today as they closed her school for Eid

I happened to be off today

Her mum came over as per Tuesdays

Got to go out for breakfast together

Sent them out for a coffee afters and a shop

Got to drop eldest at rainbows who's now back and full of it 

And ordering in dinner now

A nice chill day for her to recharge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

Meeting some old friends at the Caversham in the club match. Not seen them since Covid and great to have a few beers and a laugh after the match. Given the direction my club is going on and off the course I might be considering a move. Loved what they had done to the course as well as the atmosphere in the 19th


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2022)

Villarreal making a right old fight of it, specially after every pundit on the radio this morning was writing them off.


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2022)

Watching clips of Dave Prowse as Darth Vader with his original vocal...it is May 4th after all...my lover🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

Opening up my emails to find a made a difference award 

"Paul was pivotal in what was a prolonged and difficult incident. He was proactive and dealt with many problems, ensuring the best service for the customers during a tragic incident, he formulated plans and saw them through to the end, making light work of complex situations."

Always nice to get feedback.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

HID getting out of jury service early and so getting a lift home. Little wins


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2022)

Winning the premium bonds again


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Winning the premium bonds again 

Click to expand...

 £25 or something better


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			£25 or something better
		
Click to expand...

what do you think lol


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			what do you think lol
		
Click to expand...

Lol 🤣 better in your pocket than theirs...


----------



## GB72 (May 5, 2022)

This time on Saturday I will be in the air and on my way to Antigua.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2022)

First sighting of Swallows this year...


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

Central heating  

another excellent tradesman (whos back to fit the new bathroom in a few weeks)


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 5, 2022)

Getting into The Senior’s Open @Royal Dornoch for £45


----------



## Foxholer (May 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Getting into The Senior’s Open @Royal Dornoch for £45
		
Click to expand...

Now to just get up there and somewhere to stay for a reasonable amount!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 5, 2022)

All of my U12 football team are staying with us for next season 🥹


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			All of my U12 football team are staying with us for next season 🥹
		
Click to expand...

No big teenage birthdays then


----------



## BiMGuy (May 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			No big teenage birthdays then 

Click to expand...

They will be playing U13 next year. It’s usually this age where they go off to other teams with new mates they have made at secondary school. We have kids wanting to join us. 

My measure of success is whether my players want to come back next season. Not what we win.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2022)

Great 1st Rnd in the LET Madrid Open by ‘our Lottie’ gives her a really good chance of making the cut.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			They will be playing U13 next year. It’s usually this age where they go off to other teams with new mates they have made at secondary school. We have kids wanting to join us.

My *measure of success is whether my players want to come back next season*. Not what we win.
		
Click to expand...

Now, if only I could convince our golf club committee that this is the required test.
Too often, I find, the small-minded ones like to be "calling the shots" to get things the way they want them to be, regardless of what is best for the club as a whole.


----------



## RichA (May 6, 2022)

RichA said:



			A week ago my wife told me it's weird that I either don't dream or don't remember them.
Every night since I've have the most vivid, sleep disrupting dreams and remembered every one of them.
Work related (I never worry about work), not having revised for exams (I haven't sat an exam in over 30 years) and topped off last night with trying to survive an air raid.
I'm exhausted.
		
Click to expand...

Quoting myself from the Irritations thread a couple of weeks ago...
Just had my first undisturbed, dreamless night's sleep in 2 weeks.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2022)

Flew to Aberdeen yesterday to join a vessel for a windfarm survey. Now sitting in the Marriott hotel self-isolating for 48 hours on full pay due to their company Covid policy. Got to take a PCR test before joining the vessel. Checked on the vessel position from AIS this morning and it's in northern Norway, which is over 550 miles from Aberdeen so it's likely that the 48 hours will become at least 72 hours before joining. As an added bonus I read my contract this morning and they've given me an 8.5% pay rise on my day rate since my previous job for them in February. At least three days of waiting in a hotel surfing the internet and playing computer games on full pay. 

Plus the recent rise in the threshold for paying NI means that my tax bill will be over £1000 less this year.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2022)

Just looking at the lineups for Tigers V Leinster. That is going to be some game on Saturday


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2022)

Morning out down the sea life centre. Hour on the beach afters 

Then our first ever lunch out just the 5 of us 

Love days like today


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2022)

2 hours rowing followed by 1 hour of tennis - might have found my new sports (combined 1/3 the cost of golf)!!


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			2 hours rowing followed by 1 hour of tennis - might have found my new sports (combined 1/3 the cost of golf)!!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if the likely aches/pains of the next couple of days might affect your attitude! Golf might be a sport, but hardly physically _demanding_. At least on most courses.


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great 1st Rnd in the LET Madrid Open by ‘our Lottie’ gives her a really good chance of making the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Waltzed in!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I wonder if the likely aches/pains of the next couple of days might affect your attitude! Golf might be a sport, but hardly physically _demanding_. At least on most courses.
		
Click to expand...

They're more likely to encourage me to do it again...and more


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			They're more likely to encourage me to do it again...and more 

Click to expand...

Masochist!
FWIW. It's only the first few sessions of either that really result in those aches/pains as it's generally previously 'underused' muscles/tendons that suffer. Same could possibly have applied with your gardening - if a long/energetic enough session.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Masochist!
FWIW. It's only the first few sessions of either that really result in those aches/pains as it's generally previously 'underused' muscles/tendons that suffer. Same could possibly have applied with your gardening - if a long/energetic enough session.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I kind of like the soreness as it proves I've worked out AND used muscles I don't usually work hard. My lats are currently quite sore so possibly both sports using those more than they're used to.


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2022)

Read this story about someone in the IPL… rags to riches.. impressive.. 

https://indianexpress.com/article/s...se-from-poverty-to-cricketing-riches-7903330/


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Flew to Aberdeen yesterday to join a vessel for a windfarm survey. Now sitting in the Marriott hotel self-isolating for 48 hours on full pay due to their company Covid policy. Got to take a PCR test before joining the vessel. Checked on the vessel position from AIS this morning and it's in northern Norway, which is over 550 miles from Aberdeen so it's likely that the 48 hours will become at least 72 hours before joining. As an added bonus I read my contract this morning and they've given me an 8.5% pay rise on my day rate since my previous job for them in February. At least three days of waiting in a hotel surfing the internet and playing computer games on full pay. 

Plus the recent rise in the threshold for paying NI means that my tax bill will be over £1000 less this year.
		
Click to expand...

I had a phone call from my agency this afternoon to tell me that the boat I'm joining has been delayed and won't be in Aberdeen until 16th May at the earliest. The sensible solution would've been for the client to fly me home and put me on half day rate as a standby rate until they could confirm when the boat would arrive and then fly me back up. Instead of that they've extended my hotel booking for an extra week and are keeping me up here on full day rate. Happy days for me as it means I'll spend 12 days (minimum) on full day rate while sitting in a hotel before I even join the boat. And having looked at the weather forecast for where they're currently working it wouldn't surprise me if the 16th May becomes the 18th or even the 20th May before the boat gets here. I'm glad that I've got internet access, Sky Sports Go, Amazon Prime, Disney Plus and Netflix to keep me entertained while I'm getting paid for doing nothing.


----------



## BrianM (May 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I had a phone call from my agency this afternoon to tell me that the boat I'm joining has been delayed and won't be in Aberdeen until 16th May at the earliest. The sensible solution would've been for the client to fly me home and put me on half day rate as a standby rate until they could confirm when the boat would arrive and then fly me back up. Instead of that they've extended my hotel booking for an extra week and are keeping me up here on full day rate. Happy days for me as it means I'll spend 12 days (minimum) on full day rate while sitting in a hotel before I even join the boat. And having looked at the weather forecast for where they're currently working it wouldn't surprise me if the 16th May becomes the 18th or even the 20th May before the boat gets here. I'm glad that I've got internet access, Sky Sports Go, Amazon Prime, Disney Plus and Netflix to keep me entertained while I'm getting paid for doing nothing. 

Click to expand...

I wonder if you’re coming to work for my company, what’s the vessel?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I wonder if you’re coming to work for my company, what’s the vessel?
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'd you.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2022)

I managed to remove 12 tree stumps from a clients garden today, when I thought it'd take much longer!


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2022)

My U14s team winning the top league title last Sunday.🏆🎉 First season in three years that has been properly completed. Over these three years, they've won 43 out of 46, losing once!🥇

Brucie bonus of then winning a local 5 a side tourno the next day. 👍


----------



## srixon 1 (May 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			….getting paid for doing nothing. 

Click to expand...

My ideal job😂


----------



## Golfmmad (May 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I had a phone call from my agency this afternoon to tell me that the boat I'm joining has been delayed and won't be in Aberdeen until 16th May at the earliest. The sensible solution would've been for the client to fly me home and put me on half day rate as a standby rate until they could confirm when the boat would arrive and then fly me back up. Instead of that they've extended my hotel booking for an extra week and are keeping me up here on full day rate. Happy days for me as it means I'll spend 12 days (minimum) on full day rate while sitting in a hotel before I even join the boat. And having looked at the weather forecast for where they're currently working it wouldn't surprise me if the 16th May becomes the 18th or even the 20th May before the boat gets here. I'm glad that I've got internet access, Sky Sports Go, Amazon Prime, Disney Plus and Netflix to keep me entertained while I'm getting paid for doing nothing. 

Click to expand...

Have you got your clubs, and even if you haven't, with all that money your making, go hire a set...... boredom sorted!! 
No, Thankyou. 👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 7, 2022)

I love these. Having some more this evening.

It does remind me, however, of the Friends episode where Joey ate his flatmate's potpourri.


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I love these. Having some more this evening.

It does remind me, however, of the Friends episode where Joey ate his flatmate's potpourri.

View attachment 42507

Click to expand...

The Lidl ones are pretty good as well


----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Meeting some old friends at the Caversham in the club match. Not seen them since Covid and great to have a few beers and a laugh after the match. Given the direction my club is going on and off the course I might be considering a move. Loved what they had done to the course as well as the atmosphere in the 19th
		
Click to expand...

You will be able to play with PNWokingham. He has joined there recently. 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2022)

Lovely day today.

Mate arrived at 11 with her daughter and new puppy 




Girls got on like a house on fire 

Then since they left all I have heard from the twins is 

Dog, dog gone? Woof 😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

Thanks to @PhilTheFragger and @Beezerk I was able to pin down the problem with my temperamental mower. It ended up being the connection I had fitted after my wife went over the wire a few years ago. The wires were fine but the two parts were not connecting together tightly enough. I was able to hold them together and finish the grass. I've had a fiddle, hopefully resolved it properly but if not I'll just get another connection. 

Problem identified and if not fully resolved then most of the way there 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks to @PhilTheFragger and @Beezerk I was able to pin down the problem with my temperamental mower. It ended up being the connection I had fitted after my wife went over the wire a few years ago. The wires were fine but the two parts were not connecting together tightly enough. I was able to hold them together and finish the grass. I've had a fiddle, hopefully resolved it properly but if not I'll just get another connection.

Problem identified and if not fully resolved then most of the way there 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s it, blame the wife 👍😮😂


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 8, 2022)

God I love being back in Sweden for some proper pizza! No, I didn’t eat it all.  Mission impossible.


----------



## Dando (May 8, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			God I love being back in Sweden for some proper pizza! No, I didn’t eat it all.  Mission impossible. 

View attachment 42515

Click to expand...

I bet you did eat it all!


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			I bet you did eat it all!
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t stand a chance! The remaining half is securely tucked away in the fridge. Ready for dinner, or possibly breakfast tomorrow to start the new week off in style…


----------



## Neilds (May 8, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			God I love being back in Sweden for some proper pizza! No, I didn’t eat it all.  Mission impossible.

View attachment 42515

Click to expand...

Is it donner kebab topping? Looks good


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 8, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Is it donner kebab topping? Looks good
		
Click to expand...

Indeed is. I went for the “light” option without fries on top…


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 8, 2022)

True story.
Back in my student days in N Upon T, Pizzaland offered a Monday night "Buy 2 pizzas, but eat as many as you can." You had to completely finish, crusts and all, before you could order another. I remember helping out a mate with the crust of his third so he could order a fourth. I ate five, completely finished, then called it a night. Beat everyone else there, so was chuffed.
Happy days they were too.


----------



## arnieboy (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks to @PhilTheFragger and @Beezerk I was able to pin down the problem with my temperamental mower. It ended up being the connection I had fitted after my wife went over the wire a few years ago. The wires were fine but the two parts were not connecting together tightly enough. I was able to hold them together and finish the grass. I've had a fiddle, hopefully resolved it properly but if not I'll just get another connection.

Problem identified and if not fully resolved then most of the way there 👍
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone, I did the same thing with my hedge trimmer last year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			You're not alone, I did the same thing with my hedge trimmer last year.
		
Click to expand...

I've done the hedge trimmer twice now 🙄😆. Far too easy to do. It's a shame decent cordless ones are so expensive.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've done the hedge trimmer twice now 🙄😆. Far too easy to do. It's a shame decent cordless ones are so expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Aye and a shame common sense ain’t! 😜


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2022)

Well done ‘our’ Lottie (Woad) finishing tied 13th (-10) in the LET Madrid Open.  Four sub-par rounds testing, for the first time, her game against the top European pros.  A huge confidence boost to her as she had been a bit down having missed out being selected for the Curtis Cup squad. Onwards and upwards lass! 👍


----------



## richart (May 9, 2022)

richart said:



			My daughter getting us tickets for Manfred Mann's Earthband for my birthday.




Oh yes they are playing in Copenhagen.

Click to expand...

Fantastic time in beautiful Copenhagen We walked over 50 miles in three days on mainly cobbled streets and my feet are shot.

Manfred Mann's Earthband were superb. Just under two hours of classic songs. Finished main set with For You, Blinded by the Light and Davy's on the Road again. Encore was Do Wah Diddy Diddy and Might Quinn. Can't believe Manfred Mann is 81. 
Next week off to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake, though a shorter trip to London.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 9, 2022)

Shouldn’t make me smile but Ted “tar and feathering” himself at the weekend! Thankfully he’s at the groomers Wednesday!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2022)

Getting tickets for Spurs v Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Being busy on Thursday so not having to watch Spurs v Arsenal.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 9, 2022)

Little man rolled over for the first time today!

Now if he could just work on sleeping longer than 3 hours.. that'd be great


----------



## Golfmmad (May 9, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Getting tickets for Spurs v Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

Watching Brighton demolish Man Utd!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 10, 2022)

A much smaller increase on my season ticket than anticipated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

Attending my first pub quiz since Covid last night


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Attending my first pub quiz since Covid last night
		
Click to expand...


go on ill bite, did you win?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			go on ill bite, did you win? 

Click to expand...

No but upper end of the table. Considering it was just HID and myself as a last minute entry we both surpassed our expectations


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

Things that Sadden the Heart…but gladden with gratitude.

Deborah James aka @bowelbabe

https://www.instagram.com/bowelbabe/channel/?hl=en

God Bless and thankyou for your courage, fortitude and for raising awareness of bowel cancer.

So heartbreaking; so sad. My Mrs is very affected by today’s news.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 10, 2022)

Had a query about my state pension forecast - so phoned the Future Pensions Service  - with a degree of trepidation about service levels. Got through in 6 minutes; got clear explanation of my circumstances, clear and easy to understand advice, and clear explanation of what to do & how to do it. Neat.   Nice to learn that not all government services are as crap as we're led to believe...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

My lad did a show last night doing venue management and logistics for James Bay (he’s pretty big btw).  At the end of the show loads of fans were gathered at the stage rear entrance where tour bus etc were parked waiting for him to leave.  Worried about security and stopping him getting mobbed my lad brought his nice but not at all new VW Polo to front entrance where there were no fans and Bay dashed out front door into lad’s car.  Lad then drove him to a place a bit away from the venue where they could tie up with the tour bus.  My lad had a good chat and laugh with Bay as they executed the little subterfuge…😊🕺

Only the one show with Bay but yet another little step up his career ladder.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad did a show last night doing venue management and logistics for James Bay (he’s pretty big btw).  At the end of the show loads of fans were gathered at the stage rear entrance where tour bus etc were parked waiting for him to leave.  Worried about security and stopping him getting mobbed my lad brought his nice but not at all new VW Polo to front entrance where there were no fans and Bay dashed out front door into lad’s car.  Lad then drove him to a place a bit away from the venue where they could tie up with the tour bus.  My lad had a good chat and laugh with Bay as they executed the little subterfuge…😊🕺

Only the one show with Bay but *yet another little step up his career ladder*.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe to another 'career' as a getaway man!


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 11, 2022)

Being without the ability to watch UK TV for 10 days. Oh how I missed watching Kay Burley 5 days per week NOT!


----------



## arnieboy (May 11, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Being without the ability to watch UK TV for 10 days. Oh how I missed watching Kay Burley 5 days per week NOT!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, no TV or daily paper for 9 days so far, haven't missed them at all.


----------



## Hobbit (May 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Things that Sadden the Heart…but gladden with gratitude.

Deborah James aka @bowelbabe

https://www.instagram.com/bowelbabe/channel/?hl=en

God Bless and thankyou for your courage, fortitude and for raising awareness of bowel cancer.

So heartbreaking; so sad. My Mrs is very affected by today’s news.
		
Click to expand...

Having suffered it and, so far, survived it, it saddens me greatly when someone isn’t so lucky. Depending on how it manifests itself it can be omg I didn’t realise or god that’s so (disgustingly) intrusive. It can impact on even going down to breakfast, and even can see you changing your clothes every few hours.

Her courage, her smiles and her always highlighting the issues are an inspiration. So sad…


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2022)

Fired up my skycaddie watch tonight and it wouldn't sync but the on line tch support team were excellent in fixing it remotely and then customer services got me set up with the free membership so I'll be trying it out on the course this Friday 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 14, 2022)

Deborah James receiving a Damehood and within a few days, Prince William turns up to present it to her in person.   A terribly sad story but the way the wheels were put in motion so quickly so make her feel special at the end of her life was truly gladdening.


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2022)

The Horror channel, truly hilarious.


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2022)

Slime said:



			The Horror channel, truly hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

It’s crap isn’t it?

The photo of @Tashyboy in his budgie smugglers and crocs is scarier than any film they show


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s crap isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

I watch it for the comedy and the unbelievably shoddy special effects.


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s crap isn’t it?

The photo of @Tashyboy in his budgie smugglers and crocs is scarier than any film they show
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even sure why it's called the Horror Channel, whenever we flick past it it's normally showing some odd science fiction knock-off.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s crap isn’t it?

The photo of @Tashyboy in his budgie smugglers and crocs is scarier than any film they show
		
Click to expand...

Tash crocs and speedos. Surely you mean porn channel


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2022)

Ben Hogan's swing.


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Tash crocs and speedos. Surely you mean porn channel
		
Click to expand...

More like the comedy channel


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 14, 2022)

Slime said:



			The Horror channel, truly hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching "Confessions of a Moderator" starring Fragger.  Not sure if it was hilarious or horrific


----------



## Bazzatron (May 15, 2022)

Taking the boy to his first match today.
Hopefully he remembers it for something other than seeing his dad cry at seeing Ruben Neves for the last time 😭


----------



## Fade and Die (May 15, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Taking the boy to his first match today.
Hopefully he remembers it for something other than seeing his dad cry at seeing Ruben Neves for the last time 😭
		
Click to expand...

Great day for both of you mate. Hope it’s a memorable one. 

My dad took me to my first game in 1976 (beat spurs 5-3!) In half an hour I’m going, with my son to pick him up and take him to the match. Circle of football life 😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525773956791291904
👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525773956791291904
👏👏👏👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2022)

Really looking forward to play Hollinwell (Notts) tomorrow with my daughter‘s partner…my club head pro.  He’s using it as a warm-up to playing his first proper comp in years next week.  

We’ll play Stableford as that enables him to try out some things he’s been working on and stableford allows things to go wrong while still playing towards compiling a decent score - and looking to beat me 😊 And for me given all my travails of late a chance see how I can manage my own game against his…using the shots he’ll give me.

And my heart is gladdened by a weather forecast that looks OK for us.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2022)

3 years and 3 weeks after taking up bowls I am now men’s club champion. And in 11 finals I’ve played in, including 2 team comps, I’ve won 9. Unbeaten since losing in a singles a year ago… I may have been a half decent, low single figures golfer but I’ve never done better than 2nd in the scratch championship before today.

Only 2 board comps left of the season for a clean sweep.

Maybe I’ve finally found my calling.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525773956791291904
👏👏👏👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Disgraceful behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine if a bojo statue was put up lol eggs wouldn't be wasted .. cost to much


----------



## backwoodsman (May 15, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			3 years and 3 weeks after taking up bowls I am now men’s club champion. And in 11 finals I’ve played in, including 2 team comps, I’ve won 9. Unbeaten since losing in a singles a year ago… I may have been a half decent, low single figures golfer but I’ve never done better than 2nd in the scratch championship before today.

Only 2 board comps left of the season for a clean sweep.

Maybe I’ve finally found my calling.
		
Click to expand...

Darn good effort sir!  Certainly beats getting soaked with the Badgers at Aguilon.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Can you imagine if a bojo statue was put up lol eggs wouldn't be wasted .. cost to much
		
Click to expand...

Who can afford to waste food these days?


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2022)

Jake Daniels. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61467159


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2022)

Slime said:



			Jake Daniels. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/61467159

Click to expand...

Let's hope the fans stay respectful


----------



## SteveW86 (May 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really looking forward to play Hollinwell (Notts) tomorrow with my daughter‘s partner…my club head pro.  He’s using it as a warm-up to playing his first proper comp in years next week. 

We’ll play Stableford as that enables him to try out some things he’s been working on and stableford allows things to go wrong while still playing towards compiling a decent score - and looking to beat me 😊 And for me given all my travails of late a chance see how I can manage my own game against his…using the shots he’ll give me.

And my heart is gladdened by a weather forecast that looks OK for us.
		
Click to expand...

Come on, how did it go?

And more importantly (for some Atleast), have you figured out how to hit your hybrid again?


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Let's hope the fans stay respectful
		
Click to expand...

Not much chance of that, but hopefully he's strong enough to shoulder the abuse he'll get and it'll lead the way for more players to feel comfortable being themselves. Fair play to him.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Let's hope the fans stay respectful
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance given the number of knuckle dragging morons that go to football matches.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Not a chance given the number of knuckle dragging morons that go to football matches.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok the decent fans stay at home 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Come on, how did it go?

And more importantly (for some Atleast), have you figured out how to hit your hybrid again?
		
Click to expand...

I have mentioned my round today under that topic…as far as my hybrid…my new favourite club, worked magic for me today and used it loads as quite a few long par fours plus the par fives.  Amazed myself, but all down to my new way of thinking...I do it all in my pre-stance process, and so if I found myself pausing a bit too long over the ball (that might only be getting on for more than about 2-3secs) and so starting to think, then I stopped; walked away from the ball, and started again.  Not exactly walk up and hit it, but not far from it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2022)

Coming across a new word that isn’t but should be.  

And so from _Beau Geste…_encyclopedestrian…someone who knows a lot about a lot of stuff…much more evocative and efficient than describing someone as being a ’walking encyclopaedia’.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have mentioned my round today under that topic…as far as my hybrid…my new favourite club, worked magic for me today and used it loads as quite a few long par fours plus the par fives.  Amazed myself, but all down to my new way of thinking...I do it all in my pre-stance process, and so if I found myself pausing a bit too long over the ball (that might only be getting on for more than about 2-3secs) and so starting to think, then I stopped; walked away from the ball, and started again.  Not exactly walk up and hit it, but not far from it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you can overthink it.
I reckon that's why Pros practice so much. "Give me the right club , I'll just swing it".  
Same strategy as taking penalties. Overthink it, can go wrong. Just belt it, most likely go great.
I'll try your way, H, next game. See what happens


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 17, 2022)

News that Perseverance is about to start looking at the Delta region for signs of past life. It's main mission.
Now, that would be a find, eh?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, you can overthink it.
I reckon that's why Pros practice so much. "Give me the right club , I'll just swing it".
Same strategy as taking penalties. Overthink it, can go wrong. Just belt it, most likely go great.
I'll try your way, H, next game. See what happens
		
Click to expand...

My pro convinced me by getting me on range to completely sort out my shot, see it, and get feel for what I was going to do, then walk up and, without actually stopping to take a ‘proper‘ stance, hit the ball. Of course it didnt always go as I’d envisioned but I was amazed at how well I could hit the ball...without taking a proper stationery stance and doing any thinking…

And then he got me stopping; immediately put club head behind ball and take stance; then a very quick look at target point, and hit it.  No swing thoughts whatsoever.

Well it worked great yesterday 🙄🤣


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2022)

This


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526813347810779139


----------



## backwoodsman (May 20, 2022)

chellie said:



			This


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526813347810779139

Click to expand...

If you like that, try a bit of Mozart's Magic Flute ...
Plenty of clips on YouTube but I think you have to pay for the full version. (It's the only show where I've walked out of the auditorium straight to box office to get more tickets).


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 20, 2022)

Usually she is my prime random irritation but this made my day!

ROUND 



First it was _Good Morning Britain _on the naughty step, now it’s _Sky News’s _turn to depart Downing Street’s good books. Guido hears that Kay Burley’s show has now been “_benched” _by the press team following a tawdry week of behaviour from the presenter, including retweeting Labour MPs attacking the government and launching a sustained attack against Rachel Maclean, involving taking her answer out of context and not dropping it for three days. _They are watching closely… _
Kay being put on the naughty step isn’t quite the full-on boycott seen by GMB, and ministers will occasionally feature. Instead she will have to fight for her place on the round on a case-by-case basis. _A government source says:_
_“I get the impression the broadcast plan is to be as open and accessible as possible but Kay over sugared the tea this week. She was retweeting a Labour MP after the Maclean interview and was still going for her 2 days later. Think interviews with Kay will be judged on a case by case rather than a given basis.”_​_*It’s not like she could ever ask questions on Partygate from a position of authority anyway…*_


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Usually she is my prime random irritation but this made my day!

ROUND



First it was _Good Morning Britain _on the naughty step, now it’s _Sky News’s _turn to depart Downing Street’s good books. Guido hears that Kay Burley’s show has now been “_benched” _by the press team following a tawdry week of behaviour from the presenter, including retweeting Labour MPs attacking the government and launching a sustained attack against Rachel Maclean, involving taking her answer out of context and not dropping it for three days. _They are watching closely… _
Kay being put on the naughty step isn’t quite the full-on boycott seen by GMB, and ministers will occasionally feature. Instead she will have to fight for her place on the round on a case-by-case basis. _A government source says:_
_“I get the impression the broadcast plan is to be as open and accessible as possible but Kay over sugared the tea this week. She was retweeting a Labour MP after the Maclean interview and was still going for her 2 days later. Think interviews with Kay will be judged on a case by case rather than a given basis.”_​_*It’s not like she could ever ask questions on Partygate from a position of authority anyway…*_

Click to expand...

I don’t like the woman but picking and choosing whichever media outlet suits is a form of media manipulation, maybe even a form of censorship. Equally, if scrutiny was passed, there’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2022)

Another successful sourdough loaf


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Disgraceful behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Dog 💩 more appropriate?


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2022)

If you are following the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard trial, this will make sense


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2022)

Decided to go and do Parkrun this morning, first time in over two years. Beat my personal best time by 1 second.  Obviously getting better with age. Like a fine wine.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2022)

Just got back from our league cup final, we played really poorly and were 0-1 down in injury time, we equalised with almost the last kick of the game lol.
Yours truly saved the crucial penalty in the shootout and we won 5-3 💪😂🍾


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My pro convinced me by getting me on range to completely sort out my shot, see it, and get feel for what I was going to do, then walk up and, without actually stopping to take a ‘proper‘ stance, hit the ball. Of course it didnt always go as I’d envisioned but I was amazed at how well I could hit the ball...without taking a proper stationery stance and doing any thinking…

And then he got me stopping; immediately put club head behind ball and take stance; then a very quick look at target point, and hit it.  No swing thoughts whatsoever.

Well it worked great yesterday 🙄🤣
		
Click to expand...

Or was it that he heard you were the forums resident slowcoach ?  🤣🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 21, 2022)

Tiger Woods


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Decided to go and do Parkrun this morning, first time in over two years. Beat my personal best time by 1 second.  Obviously getting better with age. Like a fine wine.
		
Click to expand...

It’s fair to say you like a fine whine 😆


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2022)

My sister and her husband coming out to Spain, arrived yesterday. Not seen her for over 3 years… I let the male of the species down badly - I cried.

Some of our kids are due out next week… and we have a mega bash booked for 1st June. Over 50 people, food laid on + a singer. Taken over a superb venue with steps directly onto the beach.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			My sister and her husband coming out to Spain, arrived yesterday. Not seen her for over 3 years… I let the male of the species down badly - I cried.

Some of our kids are due out next week… and we have a mega bash booked for 1st June. Over 50 people, food laid on + a singer. Taken over a superb venue with steps directly onto the beach.
		
Click to expand...


i said it was party at yours a few weeks ago  Have a great time


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

Tashy’s celebration video on Facebook 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2022)

Sophie Ridge


----------



## srixon 1 (May 23, 2022)

Waking up in Belek on the first day of a weeks golfing holiday.


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2022)

Getting to the office at 7am and knowing you’ve got 90 minutes until you need to be sociable and also knowing you’ll be leaving at 3 so might get a cheeky 9 holes in later


----------



## backwoodsman (May 24, 2022)

Getting a ticket to the Play-off final ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2022)

So there was me walking back to an empty house after buying the rolls for breakfast this morning - and with Mrs away at her mum's and a pile of family issues to deal with, well, I was feeling a pretty flat.

But then listening to a prog I had downloaded to my phone up popped this by John Carmichael.  Now if you don't get this stuff then I suspect you may never get it.  But if you do you'll understand why my spirits were lifted.

In my head and my minds eye I was with my mum having a great time dancing a Strip the Willow - and dad would be watching on chatting with his pals supping a whisky and half pint waiting for a Gaelic Waltz so he could take my mum up onto the floor.  A few wee tears of sadness in my eyes as I type as they are gone - but lovely memories this music brings flooding to the fore and such gladness and gratitude for my glorious Hebridean and Highland cultural inheritance.  And I am so cheered up.

BTW - if you've never danced a Strip the Willow then maybe stick it on your 'To Do' list.  I can guarantee you won't regret it (though you'll be knackered when you are done as the band would play this set of tunes maybe 4 times )


----------



## Rlburnside (May 24, 2022)

I fully understand what you are saying about music, it’s one of the great things about listing to music it can transport you to a different place and bring back cherished memories I’m glad it gave you a bit of joy this morning 👍

Being English and living in Scotland and having been to many weddings here I don’t have your fondness for strip the willow 😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 24, 2022)

Takes me back to Primary school in Wakefield. We learned some English Country Dances and some Scottish ones.
When telling my parents about this they told me that around the time I was born, my mum and dad, Grandparents, and my dad's three sisters were all members of the Scottish club in Feltham where they would do all these dances. Dad's parents were from Aberdeen, but mum was Welsh.
I remember the Gay Gordon's, Military Twostep and Dashing White Sergeant. I think Strip the Willow was a bit more advanced for 8-year-olds.
Used to watch The White Heather Club on telly around that time.


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2022)

Setting aside some time to "unsubscribe" to all the daft emails you are sent....  if it works!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I fully understand what you are saying about music, it’s one of the great things about listing to music it can transport you to a different place and bring back cherished memories I’m glad it gave you a bit of joy this morning 👍

Being English and living in Scotland and having been to many weddings here I don’t have your fondness for strip the willow 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, know what you mean. Somehow, as a teenager, I became interested in some classical music, even though my parents never listened to it.
My interest has grown over the years and some pieces have had profound effect on me at various times. So many images and memories evoked, I'm so glad I found it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2022)

Having an outside dog shower at our holiday cottage...


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2022)

Discovering one of your favourite Majestic wines comes in a magnum 🍷👍


----------



## Mudball (May 25, 2022)

M&Ms.....


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2022)

Spent all day making a beef cheek Lasagne. Sweet lord mother Mary, Jesus and the wee donkey. It looks gorgeous. Just been told the grand sproggs are not here tonight so Ave started on the wine which was on sale in Lidl on the whoops counter.
Happy days and a night of rammel on the forum 😳😉😁


----------



## AmandaJR (May 25, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Spent all day making a beef cheek Lasagne. Sweet lord mother Mary, Jesus and the wee donkey. It looks gorgeous. Just been told the grand sproggs are not here tonight so Ave started on the wine which was on sale in Lidl on the whoops counter.
Happy days and a night of rammel on the forum 😳😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Looks flipping scrumptious that


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Looks flipping scrumptious that 

Click to expand...

oh it was gorgeous. Ave got swelly belly 😖


----------



## BiMGuy (May 26, 2022)

My son played his first proper cricket match last night. He got a few runs, including a 4. Clean bowled someone and took a catch off his own bowl.

To top it off, it was the teams first ever win. 

It’s the first cricket match I have ever had any interest in, and great to see this particular group of children having a great time.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 26, 2022)

Going to the butcher for a sausage roll. And coming home with a 3kg lump of brisket 😃


----------



## patricks148 (May 26, 2022)

Arriving at the Club yesterday morning to see a female Dolphin swimming along the rocks with a calf, looked like she was teaching it to fish, drew quite a crowd as she was there quite a while. Tried to get some pics but  the were surfacing and the disappearing again to quick for me, so only managed get images of some splashes.

Lovely to see through the calf must have been quite young as it was still a pinkish colour


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2022)

My first ever "produce" - beyond excited when we got home from holiday, popped to the allotment and this beauty was waiting for us. Not sure why it's there so early as all the others are green. Shared it with the dogs - didn't go far between 3 but it was scrummy!


----------



## Fade and Die (May 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Having an outside dog shower at our holiday cottage...

View attachment 42707

Click to expand...

Oh Snap!




Unfortunately No fancy dog shower for us though, I had to throw his ball into the middle of the lake a few times to wash him!😁


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Oh Snap!

View attachment 42766


Unfortunately No fancy dog shower for us though, I had to throw his ball into the middle of the lake a few times to wash him!😁
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - they flipping stink too!


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2022)

A lovely meal at Miller & Carter with Mrs D


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			A lovely meal at Miller & Carter with Mrs D
		
Click to expand...

Young daughter Tash got us a£100 voucher for Xmas a couple of years ago.we had a slap up meal at M and C and it was expense  rammel. We had about £25 left on the card and went for a midweek half price lunch. It was fantastic. 😳👍


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2022)

Should really be cutting the grass...
Just watching the golf having my lunch and HiD says..Oh, you've found some golf to watch....leave the grass until later in the week.

RESULT


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Should really be cutting the grass...
Just watching the golf having my lunch and HiD says..Oh, you've found some golf to watch....leave the grass until later in the week.

RESULT 

Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (May 29, 2022)

When TV anchors get put in their place..  Just because you have a soapbox, does not make you an expert in everything


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318263232688234496


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2022)

I’m in a little place called Lecco, on Lake Como, Italy for the wedding today of my eldest daughter, in a castle overlooking the lake.
It’s going to be a rather wonderful day 
50 friends & family have flown out from the UK and about 30 from the Grooms Italian side.
Full black tie Tuxedo event 😎😎


----------



## AmandaJR (May 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in a little place called Lecco, on Lake Como, Italy for the wedding today of my eldest daughter, in a castle overlooking the lake.
It’s going to be a rather wonderful day
50 friends & family have flown out from the UK and about 30 from the Grooms Italian side.
Full black tie Tuxedo event 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Sounds absolutely idyllic. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in a little place called Lecco, on Lake Como, Italy for the wedding today of my eldest daughter, in a castle overlooking the lake.
It’s going to be a rather wonderful day
50 friends & family have flown out from the UK and about 30 from the Grooms Italian side.
Full black tie Tuxedo event 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Few years ago we had a family holiday on Lake Como…staying in Varenna in a hotel high up the hillside overlooking the village, the lake, and down to Bellagio. My daughter and her b/f are heading out there for a holiday in a couple of weeks time.  As you say simply and rather ravishingly stunning place. Have a lovely time.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

Cracking deal at my local Coop.. 1 bottle 2.10 but you can get  2 at 4.20..


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2022)

You would not be surprised at the amount of things like this that are done on purpose to make it seem like a deal. Often you will see a deal where you can get something like 2 six packs of Coke for £4.00 and right next to it will be a 12 pack of Coke available for £3.50.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2022)

It’s all rather wonderful


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2022)

If a bit sideways


----------



## Pants (May 30, 2022)

He scrubs up well though ...


----------



## Golfmmad (May 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 42821

View attachment 42823

It’s all rather wonderful
		
Click to expand...

Was part of your Father of the Bride speech in Italian? 
The backdrop looks stunning! 🥂


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When TV anchors get put in their place..  Just because you have a soapbox, does not make you an expert in everything


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318263232688234496

Click to expand...

And just because you're an MP it doesn't make you an expert either, except possibly on flipping second home expenses in this case...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in a little place called Lecco, on Lake Como, Italy for the wedding today of my eldest daughter, in a castle overlooking the lake.
It’s going to be a rather wonderful day
50 friends & family have flown out from the UK and about 30 from the Grooms Italian side.
Full black tie Tuxedo event 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

A trip to Bellagio if you get time is well worth it. 👍


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2022)

Family day out at Chester Zoo, mom dad, brother and nephews. 
Really good time had by all.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 31, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 42821

View attachment 42823

*It’s all rather wonderful[*/QUOTE]
We all agree - so definitely worth another look the rightway-up, me thinks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So there was me walking back to an empty house after buying the rolls for breakfast this morning - and with Mrs away at her mum's and a pile of family issues to deal with, well, I was feeling a pretty flat.

But then listening to a prog I had downloaded to my phone up popped this by John Carmichael.  Now if you don't get this stuff then I suspect you may never get it.  But if you do you'll understand why my spirits were lifted.

In my head and my minds eye I was with my mum having a great time dancing a Strip the Willow - and dad would be watching on chatting with his pals supping a whisky and half pint waiting for a Gaelic Waltz so he could take my mum up onto the floor.  A few wee tears of sadness in my eyes as I type as they are gone - but lovely memories this music brings flooding to the fore and such gladness and gratitude for my glorious Hebridean and Highland cultural inheritance.  And I am so cheered up.

BTW - if you've never danced a Strip the Willow then maybe stick it on your 'To Do' list.  I can guarantee you won't regret it (though you'll be knackered when you are done as the band would play this set of tunes maybe 4 times )







Click to expand...

One of my cherished memories is of my 19 year old wife to be dancing an eightsome reel at a friends wedding.
Without any training she 'got it' straight away much to the amazement of me and my friends.
She told me after that they taught Scottish dancing in Essex schools.


----------



## arnieboy (May 31, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my cherished memories is of my 19 year old wife to be dancing an eightsome reel at a friends wedding.
Without any training she 'got it' straight away much to the amazement of me and my friends.
She told me after that they taught Scottish dancing in Essex schools.

Click to expand...

And in some Surrey schools back in the day.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 31, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my cherished memories is of my 19 year old wife to be dancing an eightsome reel at a friends wedding.
Without any training she 'got it' straight away much to the amazement of me and my friends.
She told me after that they taught Scottish dancing in Essex schools.

Click to expand...

Millwall as well 😃…. But not too surprising given the amount of Scots living on the Isle Of Dogs!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2022)

I think many areas did a version. It was called country dancing at my school in the NW of England, you did country dancing at a barn dance . When I came to the NE the event changed from being a Barn Dance to a Celidh but basics were similar and easy to pick up. Same thing in reality, different name. Good fun but haven't done one for years.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think many areas did a version. It was called country dancing at my school in the NW of England, you did country dancing at a barn dance . When I came to the NE the event changed from being a Barn Dance to a Celidh but basics were similar and easy to pick up. Same thing in reality, different name. Good fun but haven't done one for years.
		
Click to expand...

We have called dancing at the Burns Supper and Ceilidh I put on at the club.  And one of many dances we always do a Strip the Willow.  

I was brought up doing Scottish Country Dancing both through school, and as we went as a family to the Tiree Association Annual Gathering bash held every year in Glasgow City Halls.  A great occasion - concert followed by a dance - the concert hosted one year not that long ago by Alastair Campbell (yes that one) as his dad was from the island, and he's a good piper also.  There was almost nothing I liked more in my teens back then than inviting a pretty lass up for a Scottish waltz - how close you could get to a girl without strings attached or her slapping you  Love it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2022)

My brother is a mean piper and we all learnt Highland Dancing at boarding school when we were younger. We had a go some years back at my nieces wedding - my older sister couldn't keep up!!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2022)

I've run 75 miles this month, so I'm hoping my heart it literally gladdened.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			My brother is a mean piper and we all learnt Highland Dancing at boarding school when we were younger. We had a go some years back at my nieces wedding - my older sister couldn't keep up!!

View attachment 42850

Click to expand...

Some boarding school that taught the Highland Fling or the Sword Dance…😳


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some boarding school that taught the Highland Fling or the sword Dance…😳
		
Click to expand...

Yep the Sword Dance too - loved that. The Royal Calendonian Schools in....Bushey, near Watford. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Caledonian_School

Mum was Scottish, Dad English. She worked for the NAAFI in Egypt when he was stationed there and they fell in love. She sadly died when I was just two and we (The Jackson 5!) were sent to The Caley as my Dad was still a serving officer.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 31, 2022)

When it works as we'd all hope - the NHS. Referred for a small lump inside my lip - nothing nasty but surgeon recommended removing and biopsy just in case. Two weeks later I'm in Addenbrookes for my 2.30 appointment. In exactly on time and out 20 minutes later minus one lump plus two stitches. Staff all lovely too.

Anaesthetic has worn off though...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			When it works as we'd all hope - the NHS. Referred for a small lump inside my lip - nothing nasty but surgeon recommended removing and biopsy just in case. Two weeks later I'm in Addenbrookes for my 2.30 appointment. In exactly on time and out 20 minutes later minus one lump plus two stitches. Staff all lovely too.

Anaesthetic has worn off though...

Click to expand...

A petted lip, get well soon


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2022)

Jukebox ready to be shipped, can’t wait going to have the family round for a jukebox party


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think many areas did a version. It was called country dancing at my school in the NW of England, you did country dancing at a barn dance . When I came to the NE the event changed from being a Barn Dance to a Celidh but basics were similar and easy to pick up. Same thing in reality, different name. Good fun but haven't done one for years.
		
Click to expand...

We used to do country dancing at school usually when it was raining or snowing when we should of done PE. Basically the girls were in there changing rooms. Lads in there’s. If you wanted to choose a partner fine otherwise it was pot luck.girls walked down to the lads door and whoever was stood there.That’s your partner. God there was some mismatches.
me and Missis T went to a Celidh one evening, all was going well til we had to change partners, An old dear ended up with me as a partner and oh she was showing off, right to the second she went over on her ankle and snapped it in her high heels. She screamed, the band stopped. Missis T gave me the dead eye. Nowt to do with me. We had the buffet half an hour early as we could not move her. She went to hospital on one of those trolley beds.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Jukebox ready to be shipped, can’t wait going to have the family round for a jukebox party  
	View attachment 42862

Click to expand...

Omg,Where do you start with the 7” records


----------



## pauljames87 (May 31, 2022)

Back in July last year I offered to join the wife down the gym at the club. She doesn't get out much since the girls. She finally took me up on the offer and did her first session today, classes booked for Thursday .  Telling me all about it.

Glad she has a hobby again

Evening was boring as hell tho without her lol


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Omg,Where do you start with the 7” records
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had a few months to source them holds 70 and I’ve got all my favorites 👍


----------



## chico (May 31, 2022)

Played in my sons football teams annual fathers vs sons tonight. Wasn't sure if I could make it but the smile on his face when I got there was worth the pulled muscle in my thigh that's agony.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Went to see The Overtones last night in Basingstoke…four cool lads doing superb covers of classics mostly from the 50s through 80s.  Our lad got us Guest tickets in middle of third row.

I could have been a bit sniffy and meh about them, but the crowd (mostly of a certain age and sex) were up for a having a good time and so we decided to just join in and it was great fun singing and dancing along.

Nice touch after the concert our lad had us backstage in his office for a while as he finished off, and while there the guys in the group popped in for a chat with us.  Really nice down to earth guys buzzing after a great evening…and most heartening for us was how complimentary about our lad and the job he is doing with them on tour.👍🥰


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Nadal beating Djokovic in the tennis and me being able to laugh at my Serbian-born friend who blindly supports Djokovic no matter how much of an arse he is.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 1, 2022)

My 2 grandsons playing in a 9 hole competition, he got the 10 foot put after that 😂. 

It’s a fine line to teach them rules and how to behave on the course and at the same time let them have fun.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 1, 2022)

Oops forgot to add in the photo😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			A trip to Bellagio if you get time is well worth it. 👍
		
Click to expand...

been there , done that
Got the ferry over from Varenna, then the ferry back to Lecco from Bellagio 
😎👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Went to see The Overtones last night in Basingstoke…four cool lads doing superb covers of classics mostly from the 50s through 80s.  Our lad got us Guest tickets in middle of third row.

I could have been a bit sniffy and meh about them, but the crowd (mostly of a certain age and sex) were up for a having a good time and so we decided to just join in and it was great fun singing and dancing along.

Nice touch after the concert our lad had us backstage in his office for a while as he finished off, and while there the guys in the group popped in for a chat with us.  Really nice down to earth guys buzzing after a great evening…and most heartening for us was how complimentary about our lad and the job he is doing with them on tour.👍🥰
		
Click to expand...

…and just now my boy has given me and my Mrs an Overtones tour poster signed by the lads…oooh…careful - feeling too much man love 🥰


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

Finally starting to put the first couple of rooms back together  Floors levelled, first fixes done and a weekend painting and tiling ahead

then onto that garden retaining wall..........


----------



## RichA (Jun 1, 2022)

Our golf course is pretty average but the scenery in the Hertfordshire countryside is stunning. It's heartening to see barn owls, red kites, kestrels, yellowhammers, skylarks and hares on such a regular basis.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Our golf course is pretty average but the scenery in the Hertfordshire countryside is stunning. It's heartening to see barn owls, red kites, kestrels, yellowhammers, skylarks and hares on such a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...


where do you play Rich?


----------



## RichA (Jun 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			where do you play Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Ash Valley. A little proprietary club that's not really on anybody's radar.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 1, 2022)

A nice day on the coast … a new brew too…


----------



## bobmac (Jun 2, 2022)

Justice for Johnny Depp and an unemployable Amber Heard


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny Depp out in Newcastle last night with Jeff Beck and Sam Fender, Facebook has exploded 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2022)

Sunshine on Jubilee day. London isn't my cuppa but always looks stunning around the Palace/Mall etc in the sunshine.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Johnny Depp out in Newcastle last night with Jeff Beck and Sam Fender, Facebook has exploded 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think The Bridge Tavern is going to see a very big spike in popularity this summer 😄.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2022)

Seeing her majesty and Prince Louis on the balcony.. little one waving at all the planes like only a child can and a proper great nan moment.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think The Bridge Tavern is going to see a very big spike in popularity this summer 😄.
		
Click to expand...

Johnny was seen, but not Heard.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2022)

The group of lads from the village who are doing some insane challenges for charity got to light one of the Jubilee beacons earlier, really top set of lads, proud as punch of them 👏


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

Charles and Camilla on Eastenders.  I don‘t watch soaps these days, but my Mrs suggested I watch the last 10minutes or so.  I have, and it was lovely and heartwarming.  🇬🇧🇬🇧🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Mudball (Jun 3, 2022)

Eating out at Plymout.. it is moderate-high price... but it gladdens to see that everywhere we went,  we got man size portions of food on standard plates.... none of the London variant where you get two spoonful of pasta in a black square plate/clay tile..     

Food portion served in restaurants should be standardised.. (easy to do with our new weight system)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2022)

The Queen having tea with Paddington Bear


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 4, 2022)

That Bocelli performance at.the Jubilee concert, outstanding 👏👏👏


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Queen having tea with Paddington Bear 

Click to expand...

I love how the Queen appears to have really softened these last few years. She is a million miles from the Monarch who seemed so distant and out of touch with the public after the Princess of Wales died. Lovely to see touches like that this evening.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 4, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			That Bocelli performance at.the Jubilee concert, outstanding 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t it just? Nessun dorma always has made the hair on the back of my neck stand up, and that rendition was breathtaking.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sunshine on Jubilee day. London isn't my cuppa but always looks stunning around the Palace/Mall etc in the sunshine.
		
Click to expand...

IMHO Rod Stewart easily stole the show.
I don't think the Queen would appreciate most of the modern acts.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Queen having tea with Paddington Bear 

Click to expand...

Marmite to some


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Marmite to some 

Click to expand...

mmmm Marmalade sandwiches


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			IMHO Rod Stewart easily stole the show.
I don't think the Queen would appreciate most of the modern acts.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I thought he massacred Sweet Caroline! Alicia Keys was amazing. Duran Duran - really impressed despite never really being a fan. Was Diana Ross miming?? Some strange sound moments through her microphone!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Really? I thought he massacred Sweet Caroline! Alicia Keys was amazing. Duran Duran - really impressed despite never really being a fan. Was Diana Ross miming?? Some strange sound moments through her microphone!
		
Click to expand...

We thought she was lip syncing , it was weird what was happening with her coat too and we thought her wig was going to come off at any moment 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			We thought she was lip syncing , it was weird what was happening with her coat too and we thought her wig was going to come off at any moment 😂
		
Click to expand...

I was sure she was going tits up when she risked the stairs!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Really? I thought he massacred Sweet Caroline! Alicia Keys was amazing. Duran Duran - really impressed despite never really being a fan. Was Diana Ross miming?? Some strange sound moments through her microphone!
		
Click to expand...

We though Simon Le Bon looked and sounded great, and that the Duran Duran little set was fab.  Bocelli’s Nessun Dorma was awesome.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We though Simon le Bon looked and sounded great, and that the Duran Duran little set was fab.  Bocelli’s Nessus Dorma was awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought Simon's voice was pretty weak but he sounded amazing and looked great. Their stuff still somehow sounded current - to me anyhow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2022)

Our street party yesterday afternoon.  Girl across the road got road closure ok from council. I got a few tables from church and we strung some flag bunting across the road between our houses.  We let the road WharsApp group know we were going to do it and anyone who fancied joining us could.  We had no idea how many or few would join us. In the end I guess near 100 of our road and immediate vicinity were there.  Meeting our neighbours, food, drink and kids running around freely and chalk drawing on the road. And the sun came out and it stayed dry.  Splendid. 

We have lived in our road for 26yrs and always had a very strong community feeling about it.  Almost all of our neighbours and the families in the road have changed, but that feeling is clearly there in spades.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2022)

I also thought that last night Celeste singing What a Wonderful World with Buck Palace a vast screen for stunning images of our wonderful world was just simply..wonderful.

Overall I thought that the whole event was a fabulous advert for the UK, the production, light show, drones and visuals were incredible.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2022)

Bit surreal but 80 people in sunny Spain singing Land of Hope and Glory… at least the toast, “the Queen, the Duke of Lancaster,“ followed by ”God Save the Queen” was at full voice. A great day, traditional Ploughman’s Lunch with flags and bunting followed by much singing went down well.


----------



## IanM (Jun 5, 2022)

News today that our village pub reopens in 3 weeks.  

The old landlords jacked it in at the end of their lease two years ago.  It was sorely missed.   Hope the new folk do well


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2022)

Random tube strike today I knew nothing about. No I didn't mean to post this in irritations - I'm now back in bed for an extra half an hour since I'll be working from home instead of traveling in after all.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 6, 2022)

Absolutely perfect conditions in the Cairngorms this weekend. Munro number 10 in the bag for the daughter with a pretty epic plateau camp thrown in. My cup is full.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 6, 2022)

The numbers 54 & 1922. 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

And a reflection on the last weekend from a different perspective - one not commonly these days fully appreciated.

That the Queen's very strong Christian faith has formed the values she lives by and that gives and has given many of us the cause to celebrate her, values that have guided her life, words and actions - and that were reflected in the readings chosen for the Service of Thanksgiving.  I do hope that she chose one very particular one - that from Philippians 4.  And just for that alone she has my sincere gratitude as what it says to me is very important to how I, as imperfectly as I do, try to live my life also.  She's done in far better than I.  GStQ.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2022)

People losing their 💩 in the Saudi golf thread because they’re offering a 💩 load of money and a 💩 load of free tickets.
Absolutely class thread 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The numbers 54 & 1922. 😀
		
Click to expand...

The number 148.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The number 148.
		
Click to expand...

Numbers are beautiful 

I like %s 

41.2%


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

117 is a terrible number...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I was sure she was going tits up when she risked the stairs!!
		
Click to expand...

me and Missis T are giggling away, we thought Diana Ross was going to end up on her backside chasing her wig.

“what a beautiful world” dear god I have never heard such a terrible version.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			me and Missis T are giggling away, we thought Diana Ross was going to end up on her backside chasing her wig.

“what a beautiful world” dear god I have never heard such a terrible version.
		
Click to expand...

It was wonderful...


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			“what a beautiful world” dear god I have never heard such a terrible version.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming we’re talking about Celeste, I couldn’t work out whether she was deliberately flat and tuneless, Tash. Half way through I had my fingers in my ears giving it big “La, la, la’s” just to drown out the din. I like to think I know decent music, but she absolutely murdered that song, and then some.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 6, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I couldn’t work out whether it was deliberately flat and tuneless, Tash. Half way through I had my fingers in my ears giving it big “La, la, la’s” just to drown out the din. I like to think I know decent music, but she absolutely murdered that song, and then some.
		
Click to expand...

What I couldn’t understand is she has a fantastic voice, it just did not fit That version at all


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			People losing their 💩 in the Saudi golf thread because they’re offering a 💩 load of money and a 💩 load of free tickets.
Absolutely class thread 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m popping over there now following that glowing endorsement!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

Ia


Tashyboy said:



			What I couldn’t understand is she has a fantastic voice, it just did not fit That version at all
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure when she started, but for me it grew into being pretty darned epic and powerful with the natural world backdrop...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			117 is a terrible number...
		
Click to expand...

No, that's a beautiful number.

3 x 3 x 13 = 117

A really beautiful number is 666.

Add up all the numbers on a roulette wheel.

0+1+2+3+.............+36 = 666


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			No, that's a beautiful number.

3 x 3 x 13 = 117

A really beautiful number is 666.

Add up all the numbers on a roulette wheel.

0+1+2+3+.............+36 = 666
		
Click to expand...

Neat...alternatively 117 is unlucky for 9.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			No, that's a beautiful number.

3 x 3 x 13 = 117

A really beautiful number is 666.

Add up all the numbers on a roulette wheel.

0+1+2+3+.............+36 = 666
		
Click to expand...

I worry that someone has actually taken the time to do that....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

Everything comes back to 9
9 x 36 = 324
3 +2+4 = 9

9 x 573 = 5157
5 +1 +5 + 7 = 18
1 +8 = 9
etc


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I worry that someone has actually taken the time to do that....
		
Click to expand...

Very quick and easy if you know the shortcut is 18 x 37


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



*Everything comes back to 9*
9 x 36 = 324
3 +2+4 = 9

9 x 573 = 5157
5 +1 +5 + 7 = 18
1 +8 = 9
etc
		
Click to expand...

4?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			4?
		
Click to expand...

9 x 4 = 36
3+6 = 9


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



			9 x 4 = 36
3+6 = 9
		
Click to expand...

3+4 = 10
I don’t see your point 😂


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



*Everything comes back to 9*
9 x 36 = 324
3 +2+4 = 9
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			4?
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			9 x 4 = 36
3+6 = 9
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you mean, everything comes back to 9 ....................................................... when you put a 9 into the mix!
Obvious really, I don't know why I didn't think of that!


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			Oh, you mean, everything comes back to 9 ....................................................... when you put a 9 into the mix!
Obvious really, I don't know why I didn't think of that!
		
Click to expand...

Try it with another number


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Try it with another number
		
Click to expand...

0 😂


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

If you multiply ANY number by 9, it will come back to 9.
No other number does that as far as I'm aware.
9 x 58732 = 528588
Add 5, 2, 8, 5, 8, 8 =36
3 +6 = 9


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

Home delivery.
Do I drive 12 miles to Asda or pay the £2 delivery.


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

Tried out the Elizabeth line to get home tonight and it saves about 20 minutes each way


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			0 😂
		
Click to expand...

Is that a number?
Open an empty box, how many nothings are in it?
Don't ask Smiffy, his head will explode


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Is that a number?
Open an empty box, how many nothings are in it?
Don't ask Smiffy, his head will explode 

Click to expand...

You’re counting items there, 3 dogs, 9 eggs in the box, the number isn’t a real thing just like zero isn’t but it’s essential and definitely exists 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2022)

bobmac said:



			9 x 4 = 36
3+6 = 9
		
Click to expand...


9 x table, how odd is that
it don’t matter 
what number x9 you add up it always adds up to 9 or multiples of nine 😳

1 x9 =9
2x9 = 18.        1+8 = 9
3x9 = 27.        2+7=9

11x9 =99         9+9=18divide by 2 =9

30x9=270.        2+7=9
31x9 =279 2+7+9=18

Etc etc


----------



## Pants (Jun 7, 2022)

Not forgetting that 111,111,111*111,111,111=12,345,678,987,654,321. Added up = 81. 8+1=9.


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2022)

Pants said:



*Not forgetting that 111,111,111*111,111,111=12,345,678,987,654,321. Added up = 81. 8+1=9.*

Click to expand...

Not forgetting that 111,111,111*111,111,111=12,345,678,987,654,321. Added up = 81.   8-1=7


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 8, 2022)

9? What's this with 9? Surely everyone knows the important number is 42


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			9? What's this with 9? Surely everyone knows the important number is 42
		
Click to expand...

Many moons ago my minister was telling how one of his congregation would add up the digits of all hymns and psalms to be sung in that service and look to take some meaning from the answer.  So at that point I did the same...and guess what they added up to.  Yup - you guessed it.  Now did my minister ever read H2G2?  I never asked.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 8, 2022)

And I always thought that 69 was the best number 😁😱


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			And I always thought that 69 was the best number 😁😱
		
Click to expand...

it comes back to 9 again 🤔😳😉


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Many moons ago my minister was telling how one of his congregation would add up the digits of all hymns and psalms to be sung in that service and look to take some meaning from the answer.  So at that point I did the same...and guess what they added up to.  Yup - you guessed it.  Now did my minister ever read H2G2?  I never asked. 

Click to expand...

If it had been me I would have made it add up to 666 the following week just to see the look on his face.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			If it had been me I would have made it add up to 666 the following week just to see the look on his face.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 8, 2022)

Caddying for some Americans who genuinely think its blowing a gale and really struggling with the wind and seeing their faces after they ask me what I think the winds speed is.. under 10 mph... priceless 🤣


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2022)

Emily Wickersham


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			If it had been me I would have made it add up to 666 the following week just to see the look on his face.
		
Click to expand...

The minister would have had to make them add up to 666 - and even if a little bit of the devil in him had him thinking of doing that he couldn't as with usually 6 hymns and psalms - and so a max of 18 digits - the sum of the digits is very, very unlikely to break 100.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2022)

A nice 5.15am walk around the park with my dog


----------



## BrianM (Jun 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			A nice 5.15am walk around the park with my dog
		
Click to expand...

You can’t beat the tranquility at that time in the morning 😀


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			A nice 5.15am walk around the park with my dog
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			You can’t beat the tranquility at that time in the morning 😀
		
Click to expand...

You can, you can be fast asleep in a warm, comfortable bed.
Sleeping, that's what 5.15am is for.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 9, 2022)

Cracking day for getting out of the office 😀


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Cracking day for getting out of the office 😀
	View attachment 42988

Click to expand...

Which windfarm is that? Just wondering if it's one I've been involved with during the survey phase.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 9, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Which windfarm is that? Just wondering if it's one I've been involved with during the survey phase.
		
Click to expand...

Moray East 👍🏻


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Moray East 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Not one of mine then. If it had been Vattenfall, Shell or SPR then there's a good chance I would've been involved.


----------



## Slab (Jun 10, 2022)

Just unwrapped a Cadburys cream egg and the foil wrapper came off 100% clean as you like, no sticky choc to be seen, perfik !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			Just unwrapped a Cadburys cream egg and the foil wrapper came off 100% clean as you like, no sticky choc to be seen, perfik ! 

Click to expand...

Buy a lottery ticket, quickly. It's your day today


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2022)

The Queen and Paddington Bear...on Gogglebox


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm a bad dad, I'm purposely setting my son off on a road of disappointment, stress, poverty and frustration today. 

He's got his first golf lesson.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm a bad dad, I'm purposely setting my son off on a road of disappointment, stress, poverty and frustration today.

He's got his first golf lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Next you will be making him a wolves fan that's borderline child abuse


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2022)

Just had my last Physio session on my shoulder


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Next you will be making him a wolves fan that's borderline child abuse
		
Click to expand...

If watching this team is child abuse my dad would've done life for what he made me watch in the 90s.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			If watching this team is child abuse my dad would've done life for what he made me watch in the 90s.
		
Click to expand...

It's not too late to report him


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 11, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			If watching this team is child abuse my dad would've done life for what he made me watch in the 90s.
		
Click to expand...

At least you weren’t watching football back then 60’s and 70’s were good but the cost of rebuilding the stadium in 79(?) crippled them.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2022)

Tigers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2022)

I was up at 4:10am to take daughter and her bloke to Gatwick - get there dead early for their 8:40am flight to Milan.  Thankfully not too busy at airport at 5:30am; they got ’airside’ relatively quickly, and flight took off and landed on schedule…so my early rise was not in vain 👍


----------



## Mudball (Jun 11, 2022)

Watching ‘King of Thieves’ on Netflix… decent movie .. but the banter between the old guys is hilarious… I must be getting old


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 12, 2022)

After yesterday my HI is cut to 8.3 and that sees my home CH down to 9.  So back to SF for first time in years as what I have been working on for 9months starts to deliver.  Onwards ever downwards this year to 8, then maybe next year to 6.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2022)

Discovering steak in the air fryer

Quick and easy

Mrs prefers hers more cooked so only takes two mins more

The oven is starting to look like an ornament


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

Watching 3 hares chasing each other and generally mucking about on the 12th fairway this morning.
I stood stock still for 5 minutes and at one point they ran within 10 feet of me...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2022)

We’ve got almost three weeks grace until the next LIV golf spat starts 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2022)

A whole thread has magically disappeared due to the use of the Ignore button..


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2022)

Surely that would be more than one thread. Well done!

I am, however, still morbidly fascinated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 14, 2022)

…that all 21 bishops who sit in the House of Lords are attempting to provide those in the HoC and the wider public as a whole with a moral touchstone.

You may well disagree fundamentally with them on their views, or indeed whether they should be in the HoL, but as they currently sit, they are at least making abundantly and absolutely clear to all who claim to have a faith (and in hope at least some of those who don’t but are open and willing to listen) precisely what the teachings of Christ say on important moral matter so there can be no confusion, misunderstanding or dissembling of those teachings.

And for that I am very grateful to them and my heart is gladdened in what are, for me, dark times.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…that all 21 bishops who sit in the House of Lords are attempting to provide those in the HoC and the wider public as a whole with a moral touchstone.

You may well disagree fundamentally with them on their views, or indeed whether they should be in the HoL, but as they currently sit, they are at least making abundantly and absolutely clear to all who claim to have a faith (and in hope at least some of those who don’t but are open and willing to listen) precisely what the teachings of Christ say on important moral matter so there can be no confusion, misunderstanding or dissembling of those teachings.

And for that I am very grateful to them.
		
Click to expand...

You've posted a fair but of tripe over the years but " the teachings of a fictitious character in history " tops the lot. I, for one, think that Bishops should NOT be allowed to sit in th HOL,


----------



## Mudball (Jun 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You've posted a fair but of tripe over the years but " the teachings of a fictitious character in history " tops the lot. I, for one, think that *Bishops should NOT be allowed to sit in th HOL*,
		
Click to expand...

What will the queen do without bishops..


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 14, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You've posted a fair but of tripe over the years but " the teachings of a fictitious character in history " tops the lot. I, for one, think that Bishops should NOT be allowed to sit in th HOL,
		
Click to expand...

I tend to listen to the message from anyone before I dismiss it. As to the bishops as a voting bloc, they’re no different from any group in either house, i.e. a waste of space.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2022)

If I want moral guidance, the last place I would look is the bible.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If I want moral guidance, the last place I would look is the bible.
		
Click to expand...

Or westminister.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If I want moral guidance, the last place I would look is the bible.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right, just yesterday on The Chase the 4th player (a minister) took the minus offer! Honestly whipping is too good for these types!


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

"working" in the summerhouse and I've just finished my 3rd bottle of Madri beer and have some proper heavy metal playing on the Alexa.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			"working" in the summerhouse and I've just finished my 3rd bottle of Madri beer and have some proper heavy metal playing on the Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Define proper heavy metal 🤔😆


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			"working" in the summerhouse and I've just finished my 3rd bottle of Madri beer and have some proper heavy metal playing on the Alexa.
		
Click to expand...

Define, "Working in the summerhouse". 😎😂


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 15, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Define, "Working in the summerhouse". 😎😂
		
Click to expand...

What is working#retiredRus


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Define, "Working in the summerhouse". 😎😂
		
Click to expand...

I was logged into the work system


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2022)

My wife.

She always been supportive of me playing golf. Yes my mates mock itis mostly once a week. However with 3 kids I think that's decent 

Couple of away trips booked 

Anyways I promised her when she was ready I'd join her at the club for the gym 

That was this month 

She's going to classes twice a week and loving them 

Good to see her socially active again


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife.

She always been supportive of me playing golf. Yes my mates mock itis mostly once a week. However with 3 kids I think that's decent

Couple of away trips booked

Anyways I promised her when she was ready I'd join her at the club for the gym

That was this month

She's going to classes twice a week and loving them

Good to see her socially active again
		
Click to expand...


Love this Paul, I fully get where you and she is! We have 4 and my Mrs puts up with a lot! I did an 8hr bike ride last saturday! And its awesome to see them get their lives back a bit after kids (that almost sounds condescending?! Its not meant to be!), my wife has started running again and it's brill! bring up kids as a stay at home mum is tough, and if you are not an outgoing type, its really hard to get out and be social!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 16, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Love this Paul, I fully get where you and she is! We have 4 and my Mrs puts up with a lot! I did an 8hr bike ride last saturday! And its awesome to see them get their lives back a bit after kids (that almost sounds condescending?! Its not meant to be!), my wife has started running again and it's brill! bring up kids as a stay at home mum is tough, and if you are not an outgoing type, its really hard to get out and be social!
		
Click to expand...

Do you find the fairer sex find it harder as they refuse to take any time to themselves aswell? I didn't push her I offered this July 21 she took me up may this year 

£40 a month well spent imo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2022)

…the fabulous condition my club‘s course is in. Playing last night on a beautiful warm, sunlit evening and both self and playing companion appreciating how very fortunate we are.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 17, 2022)

The band of low pressure rolling in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2022)

First night away as a family of 5, visiting friends in Wiltshire.. all girls good on the 3 hour drive ..full of beans and played nicely with my friends daughter 

Ladies who lunch lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 43107
View attachment 43106
View attachment 43108


First night away as a family of 5, visiting friends in Wiltshire.. all girls good on the 3 hour drive ..full of beans and played nicely with my friends daughter

Ladies who lunch lol
		
Click to expand...

That top photo is obviously photoshopped, Ave been before, There’s not a mark on the table 🤔😳😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2022)

Now we’re talking


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 18, 2022)

It just had to happen...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 18, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			It just had to happen...

View attachment 43118

Click to expand...

😍


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			It just had to happen...

View attachment 43118

Click to expand...

Surely this should be in the 'Laughter' thread?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			Surely this should be in the 'Laughter' thread?
		
Click to expand...

Might start a crying thread 😳


----------



## GB72 (Jun 18, 2022)

Bit late as just back from celebrating but TIGERS. Great result and even shed a little tear when Tom came out to lift the trophy with Genge. Great day


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2022)

Spending 2 hours working on a friend’s wife’s 2 electric wheelchairs, and getting a result on both of them. Both her ’main’ chair and her back up had failed within days of each other. He is 82, and failing, and his wife is about the same, and very frail.

The look of joy on her face when I got the first one going was an absolute joy! Certainly gladdened my heart.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2022)

New kitchen worktops getting fitted, it’s been a slog cooking and cleaning without the basics!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2022)

£78 better off after backing Fitzpatrick and Zalatoris with free bet credits. 🤑


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 20, 2022)

Sticking a fork in the ground and uncovering new potatoes...so exciting!

Tea sorted for tonight from today's harvest.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sticking a fork in the ground and uncovering new potatoes...so exciting!

Tea sorted for tonight from today's harvest.

View attachment 43138

Click to expand...

Those ingredients would give them a run for their money on Ready Steady Cook!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 20, 2022)

A proper golfer winning the USA Open.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A proper golfer winning the USA Open.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - which other golfers that have won werent “proper”


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sticking a fork in the ground and uncovering new potatoes...so exciting!

Tea sorted for tonight from today's harvest.

View attachment 43138

Click to expand...

Where are the sprouts?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			Where are the sprouts?
		
Click to expand...

Wrong season, they be a winter harvest 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			Where are the sprouts?
Asking for a friend.
		
Click to expand...

I decided not to grow them BUT am now thinking of trying them in the space the spuds will leave! Watch this space...


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I decided not to grow them BUT am now thinking of trying them in the space the spuds will leave! Watch this space...
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, so exciting!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			Ooooh, so exciting! 

Click to expand...

Someone isn’t right when they are that excited about sprouts 🤔😁

Is there someone we can call to help you ? 😁


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wrong season, they be a winter harvest 👍
		
Click to expand...

Import them, they must be in season somewhere ..................................... surely.

Yes, available all year round from, surprisingly, Mexico.

I wonder whether Tashy bought any back with him?


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Someone isn’t right when they are that excited about sprouts 🤔😁

Is there someone we can call to help you ? 😁
		
Click to expand...

A sprout farmer?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting - which other golfers that have won werent “proper”
		
Click to expand...

Gary Player urges US Open champion Matt Fitzpatrick to avoid ‘poison’ of modern-day coaching (msn.com)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



Gary Player urges US Open champion Matt Fitzpatrick to avoid ‘poison’ of modern-day coaching (msn.com)

Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️

Not sure what that’s supposed to mean in regards “proper” golfers ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wrong season, they be a winter harvest 👍
		
Click to expand...

Wrong; just wrong if sprouts are involved, the season has nothing to do with it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤷‍♂️

Not sure what that’s supposed to mean in regards “proper” golfers ?
		
Click to expand...

Proper Yorkshire?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 22, 2022)

I love sprouts.
And beetroot and radishes.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I love sprouts.
And beetroot and radishes.


Click to expand...

I’m with you on sprouts and beetroot but radish, no no no no no, they serve no purpose at all.


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m with you on sprouts and beetroot but radish, no no no no no, they serve no purpose at all.
		
Click to expand...

Love a spicy breakfast radish.
They reduce bilirubin, whatever that is.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			They reduce bilirubin, whatever that is.
		
Click to expand...

I think I went to school with him


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2022)

Ordered something from Go Outdoors a few weeks ago, I thought it was click and collect turned out to be order from warehouse and delivered to store.
I called in and had a minor rant at the manager as the website wasn’t clear that it wasn’t click and collect I was selecting.
Anyway she was great and just got my stuff from the shop stock and said they’d replace it when my order arrived at the store.
Just had an email saying I’ve got a full refund for the items I never collected from store 😂
Now normally I’d fess up but sod em, they need to sort out their online ordering system.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2022)

I've just renewed the trademark on a product that we produce and sell. It will next need renewing in 10 years time except I wont be doing it as I will be retired by then . That is a good thought.


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2022)

Glastonbury.
Always wanted to go when I was younger but I couldn't afford to.
Now I can afford it but I'm too old and risk/discomfort averse to spend a long weekend camping in a muddy field with 100,000 younger people.
I'm glad the BBC provide such excellent coverage so I can enjoy it from the comfort of my living room.
Watched some artists I love over the years and seen some amazing performances by artists I wouldn't have otherwise crossed the road to see. 

Thought I'd post it here, rather than disagreeing with the guys on the Misery thread.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Glastonbury.
Always wanted to go when I was younger but I couldn't afford to.
Now I can afford it but I'm too old and risk/discomfort averse to spend a long weekend camping in a muddy field with 100,000 younger people.
I'm glad the BBC provide such excellent coverage so I can enjoy it from the comfort of my living room.
Watched some artists I love over the years and seen some amazing performances by artists I wouldn't have otherwise crossed the road to see.

Thought I'd post it here, rather than disagreeing with the guys on the Misery thread.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I would clarfiy my grumpy comments on the other thread. i actually also enjoy the BBC Coveage of the festival and have no issue with it. It is all of the hangers on and shows that have no need or reason to be at the festival presenting from there as a nice freebie on the BBC Dime. Same used to happen in the summer when pretty much everyone used to head off to Ibitha to present their show.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered something from Go Outdoors a few weeks ago, I thought it was click and collect turned out to be order from warehouse and delivered to store.
I called in and had a minor rant at the manager as the website wasn’t clear that it wasn’t click and collect I was selecting.
Anyway she was great and just got my stuff from the shop stock and said they’d replace it when my order arrived at the store.
Just had an email saying I’ve got a full refund for the items I never collected from store 😂
Now normally I’d fess up but sod em, they need to sort out their online ordering system.
		
Click to expand...

Will probably come out of that nice manager's wages.


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Thought I would clarfiy my grumpy comments on the other thread. i actually also enjoy the BBC Coveage of the festival and have no issue with it. It is all of the hangers on and shows that have no need or reason to be at the festival presenting from there as a nice freebie on the BBC Dime. Same used to happen in the summer when pretty much everyone used to head off to Ibitha to present their show.
		
Click to expand...

I do get what you're saying, but it's arguably the biggest arts/music event of the year in the UK and it incorporates all the content covered by R1 + spin off stations, R2, R6 and all the TV channels. I think it would be weird if they didn't have a massive presence there. In reality, it's probably actually cheaper than recording original documentary or drama programming.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 22, 2022)

Having our grandchildren with us for four days while their parents rough it at Glastonbury.


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2022)

watching a family of Robins in the garden


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2022)

I dont mind a car like this...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2022)

Really enjoyed/enjoying McCartney @ Glastonbury…and tbh a lot more than I thought I would. Dave Grohl…epic..now Springsteen…now that’s not a bad couple of mates for you 👍

And actually all just pretty darned epic.  Now that was good.

And thankyou BBC for bringing us Glastonbury…worth every penny of the licence fee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2022)

Taking my daughter to see Weston Air Show


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2022)

My family. Lovely wedding weekend with my sisters flying in from Spain and the USA. Nieces and nephews, great nieces and nephews a plenty, a beautiful bride and groom and wonderful family times. Love them


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Import them, they must be in season somewhere ..................................... surely.

Yes, available all year round from, surprisingly, Mexico.

I wonder whether Tashy bought any back with him?
		
Click to expand...

Off to Costa Rica next week. Won’t be going outta me way to look for some. 😖


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2022)

Just as a follow on - my great nephew Jackson (my maiden name/our family name)...what a little cracker.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2022)

Now home after a lovely week in The Lakes staying at my cousins place - and old railway station outside Coniston.  I’ve been going to the house for 50yrs since my aunt and uncle bought it in 1972 and know the south lakes area pretty well, but the weather this time and the walking were the best I can recall.  Our walk up Dow Crag and down back by the ridge on Thursday were especially fabulous - the views to the central fells inc Scafell, Scafell Pike and up to Skiddaw in the distance were just awesome, as was our late afternoon session and dinner on Wednesday at a Windermere hotel spa.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 27, 2022)

Anybody play Yahtzee?
Had the grandkids for a sleepover on Saturday and played Yahtzee with them and to see their faces when they got a Yahtzee was a picture!
But the reason I've put this up is because my grandson and his dad had one last game before they went home. Firstly, grandson got a Yahtzee, then I threw 5 two's in one throw, and in this last game my son in law got one as well, to top it all grandson got yet another one, all in the same game!!
What are the odds on this?
Before anybody says, no, the dice are not loaded!


----------



## chellie (Jun 27, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Anybody play Yahtzee?
Had the grandkids for a sleepover on Saturday and played Yahtzee with them and to see their faces when they got a Yahtzee was a picture!
But the reason I've put this up is because my grandson and his dad had one last game before they went home. Firstly, grandson got a Yahtzee, then I threw 5 two's in one throw, and in this last game my son in law got one as well, to top it all grandson got yet another one, all in the same game!!
What are the odds on this?
Before anybody says, no, the dice are not loaded!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I've not played it for years. Was one of our family games growing up.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dutchpilotgirl on youtube 😁😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541162315239890946


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 28, 2022)

Booked Disneyland Paris for the family in February half term. Nice to be able to do it, know a lot can't.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 28, 2022)

Another first tomorrow, the boy wonder's first sports day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Deborah James receiving a Damehood and within a few days, Prince William turns up to present it to her in person.   A terribly sad story but the way the wheels were put in motion so quickly so make her feel special at the end of her life was truly gladdening.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news this evening as we learn of the passing of (Dame) Deborah James - aka @bowelbabe.  But gladness with the sadness for her life and the fortitude she showed through and beyond her treatment for bowel cancer; for raising over six million £s and, most importantly, raising awareness of bowel cancer and the early symptoms.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2022)

Me and Missis T having a couple of days away. Just us two. Had a lovey walk around Ogston resevoir. Bought a pound of local honey. Now sat sipping Titanic beer. It’s a thing of beauty.  And due a slap up meal in white horse pub, Woolley Moor tonight. Alarm not set for the morning.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2022)

Cassidy Hutchinson  🙂


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2022)

Walking up the 7th today after a conversation on wildlife and the fact we don't see seals ofter on the beach, low and behold there on the surf edge was a seal with a pup, we watched her take it back in the water and swim along the waters edge foe some distance. Lovely to see.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2022)

A couple of days away in San Jose, just down the coast. Only 40 mins by car but just fancied a short break somewhere very Spanish. Fabulous evening meal in a restaurant overlooking the marina. Watched the sun go down over the mountains… bliss


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 30, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A couple of days away in San Jose, just down the coast. Only 40 mins by car but just fancied a short break somewhere very Spanish. Fabulous evening meal in a restaurant overlooking the marina. Watched the sun go down over the mountains… bliss
		
Click to expand...

Interested to know which restaurant?  (I know a couple decent spots in San J but also know couple of 'don't go backs'.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Interested to know which restaurant?  (I know a couple decent spots in San J but also know couple of 'don't go backs'.
		
Click to expand...

Malibu. The first one you come to as you reach the barrier into the marina. Staff were brilliant. I had the seafood soup starter, followed up with dorado. Dessert was average but the wine was decent, and reasonable. Got the usual chupito, and then they bought us a second. Then got a free cocktail in the bar they’ve got at the end of the restaurant.


----------



## CountLippe (Jun 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now home after a lovely week in The Lakes staying at my cousins place - and old railway station outside Coniston.  I’ve been going to the house for 50yrs since my aunt and uncle bought it in 1972 and know the south lakes area pretty well, but the weather this time and the walking were the best I can recall.  Our walk up Dow Crag and down back by the ridge on Thursday were especially fabulous - the views to the central fells inc Scafell, Scafell Pike and up to Skiddaw in the distance were just awesome, as was our late afternoon session and dinner on Wednesday at a Windermere hotel spa.
		
Click to expand...

Never done Dow Crag, but it always looks magnificent, especially from the old man.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 30, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Malibu. The first one you come to as you reach the barrier into the marina. Staff were brilliant. I had the seafood soup starter, followed up with dorado. Dessert was average but the wine was decent, and reasonable. Got the usual chupito, and then they bought us a second. Then got a free cocktail in the bar they’ve got at the end of the restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

Will bear it in mind. Our current favourite is El Octopus in Calle Ancla (sort of just behind the square)


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Will bear it in mind. Our current favourite is El Octopus in Calle Ancla (sort of just behind the square)
		
Click to expand...

Spotted it this morning. One for our next visit…


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 30, 2022)

First time in four years I’ll have a dog free sleep after a night shift tomorrow. 
 My routine is normally walk them when I get home, walk them at dinner time  then get up to feed and a little walk at 1700 then either stay up or get a nap before work again. 

Tomorrow I will sleep, sleep like I’ve never slept before!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2022)

Completely mental, but in an absolutely brilliant way, if that makes sense......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542385803577401345


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 1, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Completely mental, but in an absolutely brilliant way, if that makes sense......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542385803577401345

Click to expand...

Well, there's not much that makes me cry with laughter, but ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really enjoyed/enjoying McCartney @ Glastonbury…and tbh a lot more than I thought I would. Dave Grohl…epic..now Springsteen…now that’s not a bad couple of mates for you 👍

And actually all just pretty darned epic.  Now that was good.

And thankyou BBC for bringing us Glastonbury…worth every penny of the licence fee.
		
Click to expand...

I'm enjoying the highlight just now on BBC2, really impressed by the majority of the new talents on the show.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2022)

Discovering that the sound of F1 makes for excellent background noise…in the absence of anything else and when I require more than the sound of silence…ok…the first three corners were quite fun…👍


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Discovering that the sound of F1 makes for excellent background noise*…in the absence of anything else and when I require more than the sound of silence…ok…the first three corners were quite fun…👍
		
Click to expand...

Go and play Montecastillo for a week.
It's only a few yards from the Jerez motor racing circuit at one point.
Cars and bikes hurtling around all day long.
Magnificent background noise!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Go and play Montecastillo for a week.
It's only a few yards from the Jerez motor racing circuit at one point.
Cars and bikes hurtling around all day long.
Magnificent background noise!
		
Click to expand...

No thanks…it was good background noise for me when doing the ironing, but doubt I’d take to it when playing golf 😍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2022)

My daughters school today was celebrating their 50th birthday 

over the last couple of weeks she has been singing a song and she wouldn’t tell me why but today we found out as her whole class sung the whole song with a dance routine - daughter enjoyed it a bit too much 😂🥰🥰🥰

Made my heart melt 🥰


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

The Boy has finally got a job...Trainee Greenkeeper at my club.
Starts next Monday.
Halle-bleedin-ujah!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2022)

Caddying for an American today that didn't own a gun.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 4, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Caddying for an American today that didn't own a gun.
		
Click to expand...

Great, what did he shoot? 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2022)

Got a couple of old friends down the links today .. been ages since I seen them because of the kids 

The 7 handicapper reckons it's best course he has played since we all went princess in 2019

The 10 handicapper always enjoys it there 

I played my best round in ages 

Just a beautiful day all round


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy has finally got a job...Trainee Greenkeeper at my club.
Starts next Monday.
Halle-bleedin-ujah!

Click to expand...

It’s a huge relief…👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy has finally got a job...Trainee Greenkeeper at my club.
Starts next Monday.
Halle-bleedin-ujah!

Click to expand...

Probably quit when certain members complain about the course..


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Probably quit when certain members complain about the course..

Click to expand...

Ha...can't wait for the first time he's cutting a green or a fairway and we're waiting for him to finish...


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ha...can't wait for the first time he's cutting a green or a fairway and we're waiting for him to finish...

Click to expand...

Not like you’ll hit them anyway, sorry 😬😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Not like you’ll hit them anyway, sorry 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

Well I wouldn't...that's a given at the moment....


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2022)

Staying in a hotel down the road from Rye, where I've got a game tomorrow and I find a Coastguard Radio Site!  (My last role was working on the emergency radio network upgrade.)
Fairlight, Sussex
Look at that sky!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Great, what did he shoot? 😀
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy has finally got a job...Trainee Greenkeeper at my club.
Starts next Monday.
Halle-bleedin-ujah!

Click to expand...

God help him when you come in having missed a few putts…


----------



## RichA (Jul 5, 2022)

News.
Generally. Nothing specific.


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2022)

Billy Horschel.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 6, 2022)

Holiday in Wales for the first time and visited Portmaddog, Portmerrien, Barmouth and today at Aberdovey, what a beautiful coastline, very impressed, also getting to play Aberdovey tomorrow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 7, 2022)

😳😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2022)

Good to see my club‘s young lass having counting rounds for the England Ladies team in first two rounds of the European amateur ladies team championship being played at Conwy golf club.  Looking at the scoring Conwy must be playing very tough in difficult conditions.

England leading; Scotland 4th, and Wales in 8th all qualify in the top group for the three match play rounds.  England play Wales in todays QFs. Scotland has Sweden.

https://www.ega-golf.ch/content/day-2-wrap-european-team-championships

I note with interest the flag being shown for the Ireland men’s team…clearly it is a ‘united’ Ireland team - is this a regular occurrence…I haven’t seen the flag before.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2022)

Love the smell of freshly cut grass, beautiful morning here in the highlands, sitting outside with a coffee 😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2022)

Sun is shining , nice little round of golf later - it’s a good news day 😁


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2022)

There is much I could say but I would get an infraction and so I will leave it unsaid.


----------



## Pants (Jul 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is much I could say but I would get an infraction and so I will leave it unsaid.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is much I could say but I would get an infraction and so I will leave it unsaid.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't complete.
"But, of course, I'm saying it, aren't I? Just by saying what I've said."

So predictable 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			You didn't complete.
"But, of course, I'm saying it, aren't I? Just by saying what I've said."

So predictable 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You can read my mind?  I wonder.  And there was me thinking that the_ Thought Police _were an Orwellian invention.

Rather than whinging about what you think I am thinking why not post your complaint against post 8051 as that is explicit.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can read my mind?  I wonder.  And there was me thinking that the_ Thought Police _were an Orwellian invention.

Rather than whinging about what you think I am thinking why not post your complaint against post 8051 as that is explicit.
		
Click to expand...

Reading your words is enough😀

Re 8051, I don't think Fragger will need any help from me, but in any event, I don't know if he has any previous.?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can read my mind?  I wonder.  *And there was me thinking that the Thought Police were an Orwellian invention.*

Rather than whinging about what you think I am thinking why not post your complaint against post 8051 as that is explicit.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you sweet summer child… the thought police are alive and well and sacking and imprisoning people for WhatsApps every day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2022)

Sunflowers (and Marigolds) flourishing at the allotment


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sunflowers (and Marigolds) flourishing at the allotment 
View attachment 43396

Click to expand...

Is there a secret stash of gin in the shed?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Is there a secret stash of gin in the shed?
		
Click to expand...

That’s where the skunk grows 🤫😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Is there a secret stash of gin in the shed?
		
Click to expand...

Not in ours but some others may have a large stash from what I've heard!


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Not in ours but some others may have a large stash from what I've heard!
		
Click to expand...

They’re the sort of friends you need


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2022)

Maybe not Gladden the Heart but seeing Mr Poulter 17 shots off the lead in a tie for 151st, after going to court to be allowed to play the Scottish, does bring a wry smile to my face..


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Maybe not Gladden the Heart but seeing Mr Poulter 17 shots off the lead in a tie for 151st, after going to court to be allowed to play the Scottish, does bring a wry smile to my face..
		
Click to expand...

I would say I called it, but he's still got a day to go!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Maybe not Gladden the Heart but seeing Mr Poulter 17 shots off the lead in a tie for 151st, after going to court to be allowed to play the Scottish, does bring a wry smile to my face..
		
Click to expand...

Not even in the running for a wild card then in the Ryder cup 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2022)

My club’s superb young golfer Lottie Woad playing in the European Amateur Ladies Team Championship goes unbeaten for England every round to the final against Italy, then today in the final she wins her foursomes and then lands the winning point in her singles match for England to win the tournament.

Just great for her as she heads to Florida State University in September - especially having missed out being selected for the Curtis Cup this year.  My splendid but rather uncelebrated club are very proud of her and her magnificent achievements.


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My club’s superb young golfer Lottie Woad playing in the European Amateur Ladies Team Championship goes unbeaten for England every round to the final against Italy, then today in the final she wins her foursomes and then lands the winning point in her singles match for England to win the tournament. 

Just great for her as she heads to university in Georgia in September - especially having missed out being selected for the Curtis Cup this year.  My splendid but rather uncelebrated club are very proud of her and her magnificent achievemeets..
		
Click to expand...

England golf have just posted her winning putt on their Instagram account


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 10, 2022)

It has just turned midnight and I have joined the senior ranks. Five years ago I thought it might never happen. 😁 On Tuesday I play my first senior’s comp. 😢


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			England golf have just posted her winning putt on their Instagram account
		
Click to expand...

Report here if interested…

https://www.englandgolf.org/european-ladies-team-championship-title-glory-for-two-in-a-row-england/


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 10, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It has just turned midnight and I have joined the senior ranks. Five years ago I thought it might never happen. 😁 On Tuesday I play my first senior’s comp. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to us slow playing Seniors!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 10, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It has just turned midnight and I have joined the senior ranks. Five years ago I thought it might never happen. 😁 On Tuesday I play my first senior’s comp. 😢
		
Click to expand...




arnieboy said:



			Welcome to us slow playing Seniors!
		
Click to expand...

Beaten to it. But was going to say that by one tick of the clock, your rounds will now, supposedly, take an hour and a half longer. 

Ps - one's glad you did make it ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It has just turned midnight and I have joined the senior ranks. Five years ago I thought it might never happen. 😁 On Tuesday I play my first senior’s comp. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Ah, cheap Seniors Opens, yellow tee comps, happy days. Congrats on making it, embrace your new status 👍


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 10, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It has just turned midnight and I have joined the senior ranks. Five years ago I thought it might never happen. 😁 On Tuesday I play my first senior’s comp. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the world of relaxed golf, no strops and meeting some very interesting people that have lots of stories to tell!


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Welcome to the world of relaxed golf, no strops and meeting some very interesting people that have lots of stories to tell!
		
Click to expand...

But you’ll smell of lavender, stale wee and werthers


----------



## BrianM (Jul 10, 2022)

Barbecue complete, guests away and sitting having a glass of red in the garden 😀
Sun still glorious ☀️☀️


----------



## BrianM (Jul 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Barbecue complete, guests away and sitting having a glass of red in the garden 😀
Sun still glorious ☀️☀️
		
Click to expand...


Thank you Sir 👍🏻


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			But you’ll smell of lavender, stale wee and werthers
		
Click to expand...

Nah, we're not that old! 😎


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 11, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Nah, we're not that old! 😎
		
Click to expand...

My birth certificate suggests I am in my 60s, but I identify as 42.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			But you’ll smell of lavender, stale wee and werthers
		
Click to expand...

Bugger ! I forgot the Werthers


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			My birth certificate suggests I am in my 60s, but I identify as 42.
		
Click to expand...

Waist or chest


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 11, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Waist or chest 

Click to expand...

Waist 32, chest 40. 5ft 11ins and 11st 2lb. Pretty nifty if I may say so myself, thank you. Hence identifying as age 42. (in me dreams, at least)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2022)

Had a stand up paddle boarding session today. Bloody brilliant. Paddled out, had a swim, paddled back - perfect weather...


----------



## Neilds (Jul 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Had a stand up paddle boarding session today. Bloody brilliant. Paddled out, had a swim, paddled back - perfect weather...
		
Click to expand...

Was the swim intentional or did you fall off?  Be honest.....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

The Boy is back from his first day at work..helped put up a tent for Ladies Captain's Day tomorrow, helped rescue a broken down buggy, cut a green and 3 fairways worth of divoting. 
Tired, but he had a smile on his face..especially as they're only in until 10 tomorrow due to the Captain's Day...
Happy days..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy is back from his first day at work..helped put up a tent for Ladies Captain's Day tomorrow, helped rescue a broken down buggy, cut a green and 3 fairways worth of divoting.
Tired, but he had a smile on his face..especially as they're only in until 10 tomorrow due to the Captain's Day...
Happy days..
		
Click to expand...

On his way to a good career potentiallly then 👏


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On his way to a good career potentiallly then 👏
		
Click to expand...

You never know......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Grandson just back from Trnsmt festival raving about Nil Rogers.
His face fell when I said I think he was older than me.
Still, he got on the Big Screen twice.

Just checked at 74 I have 5 years on Nil.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Boy is back from his first day at work..helped put up a tent for Ladies Captain's Day tomorrow, helped rescue a broken down buggy, cut a green and 3 fairways worth of divoting.
Tired, but he had a smile on his face..especially as they're only in until 10 tomorrow due to the Captain's Day...
Happy days..
		
Click to expand...

Wait till he finds out he is only being paid for 4 hours work


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wait till he finds out he is only being paid for 4 hours work 

Click to expand...

Full day's pay


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Grandson just back from Trnsmt festival raving about Nil Rogers.
His face fell when I said I think he was older than me.
Still, he got on the Big Screen twice.

Just checked at 74 I have 5 years on Nil.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer Nil’s brother, Nile Rogers 🤣🤣


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 11, 2022)

Fragger doing the right thing in his Random Irritation story - thank you!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Never tire of seeing a glorious sunset


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Was the swim intentional or did you fall off?  Be honest..... 

Click to expand...

Planned (unlike my rowing swims)! Just to prove it...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So driving on the 25 today, stopped off at South Mimms services, as you do.

Got back to the car just as a guy was getting out of his, he locked the door and walked off, noticed a dog on the front seat, no windows open. In full sunshine

Called to the bloke and he came over, and I told him he couldn’t leave his dog like that, even for a few minutes, he became a bit confrontational said it was none of my business,

I replied that now it was and if he was going to leave his dog, I would be phoning the police and if the dog showed signs of distress, I would be breaking the window.

By now a little group had gathered and the bloke was told in no uncertain terms by others that he was being stupid.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I offered to take the dog on a lead to a shady grassy bit, while he went and did what he had to do, told him to bring some water back for the dog and to be no more than 10 minutes

He came back very sheepish, apologised and thanked me for making him aware

Jeez 🙄
		
Click to expand...

PhilTheFragger


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Planned (unlike my rowing swims)! Just to prove it...

View attachment 43448
View attachment 43449

Click to expand...

One of the things we didnt get round to when we were living on the south coast, definitely a small regret, always looked great fun, even the falling in


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			One of the things we didnt get round to when we were living on the south coast, definitely a small regret, always looked great fun, even the falling in 

Click to expand...

I slid in  It was so good. I started to get really confident and trying to see how fast it could go - it's a workout for sure. Really tempted to buy a board although it's only on hot days I'd do it!


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I slid in  It was so good. I started to get really confident and trying to see how fast it could go - it's a workout for sure. Really tempted to buy a board although it's only on hot days I'd do it!
		
Click to expand...

Its when you do graduate to paddle board yoga I get impressed  used to see them doing that in the harbour when we walked the dog........


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2022)

It appears that one of our greenkeepers is called Carl


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 12, 2022)

When you're driving and a song comes on the radio that you haven't heard in a while and, despite its age, still sends shivers down your spine and you immerse yourself in its brilliance...

Bridge Over Troubled Water...brilliant.


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2022)

A simple dinner of Greek salad, grilled chicken and a cold efes beer


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2022)

Tonights sunset walking the doggo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2022)

My latest favourite band, The Mavericks, Back in Your Arms Again, Keep Rollin Along, plus a few more easy to listen to cheerful songs


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2022)

Not sure if they gladden the heart but the photos from the new JSW telescope are mind blowing


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Not sure if they gladden the heart but the photos from the new JSW telescope are mind blowing
		
Click to expand...

Yip, out of this world


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Not sure if they gladden the heart but the photos from the new JSW telescope are mind blowing
		
Click to expand...


my phone didnt quite reach that far lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Tonights sunset walking the doggo
View attachment 43466

View attachment 43466

Click to expand...

Had a bit of that at Axmouth last night. Lovely it was…


----------



## bobmac (Jul 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Not sure if they gladden the heart but the photos from the new JSW telescope are mind blowing
		
Click to expand...

And a bit worrying


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2022)

Its a beautiful cloudless morning in NE Derbyshire, and I am heading off in an hour or so to Stanedge GC on the edge of the Peak District and just over 5mins drive from my MiLs - the location and views are stunning.  A very tidy little 10 holer that I haven't played for maybe 20yrs and, from what I have read about the new ownership, that has undergone significant improvement over the last few yrs.  Really looking forward to my knock.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 13, 2022)

First dark o’clock test of the lights on the new garden room. It’s taken me 8 weeks but, save for the decking along the front, the build is 99.9% complete. 

Loving the larch as it’s started colouring.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Had a bit of that at Axmouth last night. Lovely it was…

View attachment 43469

Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 14, 2022)

Mind you, the only labour we did was painting the interior walls and ceiling. It was our retirement present to ourselves 3 years ago. (Before and after)






Erected in 2 and a half days by Greenretreats.  www.greenretreats.co.uk


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

The reversing warning on the refuse lorry currently reversing down the road opposite sounding like a Dalek on acid under water...


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 15, 2022)

Woods not making the weekend of the Open, happy days


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2022)

Went to The Tank Museum today with my lads. Great day out. 



Wasn’t our first visit though!…




6 years! Whoosh!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

Kitchen tap decided it was time to depart this world. 

Got father in law round to give me hand putting new one in.. he advised get a plumber as it wasnt straight forward (he isn't one to shy away)

Mrs texted the council of mums from the school and one the dad's was sent round lol 

Cracking work aswell .. struggled for 40 mins getting it off but all sorted by bathtime. Hero


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Went to The Tank Museum today with my lads. Great day out.
View attachment 43504


Wasn’t our first visit though!…

View attachment 43505


6 years! Whoosh!
		
Click to expand...

Wow they've grown up!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow they've grown up!
		
Click to expand...

I know… Like all “youts” they can be surly and just want to lig about all day looking at tech, so I was really chuffed they wanted to go to the museum with me! And a good day was had by all. 😍😍😍


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2022)

Sat in the new awning at the caravan, drink in hand with the golf on


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2022)

Playing Uno with the family on a roasting day under a tree in the garden, with plenty of snacks and drinks... Uno really is the perfect holiday game, easy to play and a real laugh. And yes we stack +2s


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Playing Uno with the family on a roasting day under a tree in the garden, with plenty of snacks and drinks... Uno really is the perfect holiday game, easy to play and a real laugh. And yes we stack +2s 

Click to expand...

We play Uno regularly with the kids. Great game. And I’m with you on the +2’s - got to be done!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Playing Uno with the family on a roasting day under a tree in the garden, with plenty of snacks and drinks... Uno really is the perfect holiday game, easy to play and a real laugh. And yes we stack +2s

Click to expand...




Billysboots said:



			We play Uno regularly with the kids. Great game. And I’m with you on the +2’s - got to be done!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what language you are using.
I once had a Fiat Uno, but stacking it was not advisable!


----------



## RichA (Jul 19, 2022)

First experience today on the Elizabeth Line. It's not exactly futuristic, but a hell of a step up from my usual commute on the Victoria Line. Smart, clean and air-conditioned.
4G or wifi would've been good though.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 19, 2022)

The stacking of +2's is the way to start a fight in our house. I have now banned stacking.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2022)

Rooter said:



			The stacking of +2's is the way to start a fight in our house. I have now banned stacking.
		
Click to expand...


spoilsport 

for the record i have no idea what stacking is, but stick by my assessment Scooter


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2022)

RichA said:



			First experience today on the Elizabeth Line. It's not exactly futuristic, but a hell of a step up from my usual commute on the Victoria Line. Smart, clean and air-conditioned.
4G or wifi would've been good though.
		
Click to expand...

I use it on my way home as it stops at abbey wood. 
It’s a massive improvement on having to use south eastern


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2022)

Rooter said:



			The stacking of +2's is the way to start a fight in our house. I have now banned stacking.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking Uno behaviour- do you do the same for +4 , skips and reverse ?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shocking Uno behaviour- do you do the same for +4 , skips and reverse ?
		
Click to expand...

No stacking on +4's either. we had a proper meltdown after trying that and we didnt play for 3 months....

Skips and reverses are fine!!

What about the custom cards?! And can you win by laying Shuffle hands as your last card?!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

I haven't played Uno much in a while, but I always thought stacking the +2s was just part of the rules. I never knew there was a debate surrounding it or any other way to play.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't played Uno much in a while, but I always thought stacking the +2s was just part of the rules. I never knew there was a debate surrounding it or any other way to play.
		
Click to expand...

we have always played stacking of it.

its one of those rules that people seem to vary

much like monopoly 

ive played with people who if you land on go its £400 not £200 (£200 to pass)
ive played with all the fines etc going to free parking and if you land on that you get all the fines (love that one)
ive played with ones where if you dont buy something it goes to auction to the rest of the field straight away


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			we have always played stacking of it.

its one of those rules that people seem to vary

much like monopoly

ive played with people who if you land on go its £400 not £200 (£200 to pass)
ive played with all the fines etc going to free parking and if you land on that you get all the fines (love that one)
ive played with ones where if you dont buy something it goes to auction to the rest of the field straight away
		
Click to expand...

You have certainly played more Monopoly than me. Not heard of the first two, but that third one was how it worked when I played monopoly online with some pals during one of the lockdowns, so I figure that's a common rule. Maybe American rules differ to English ones, I don't know.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You have certainly played more Monopoly than me. Not heard of the first two, but that third one was how it worked when I played monopoly online with some pals during one of the lockdowns, so I figure that's a common rule. Maybe American rules differ to English ones, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a copy on the pc like 15 years ago, and you got the option to set up those are options 

I mean I've played with people who play smart and keep 4 houses to cause a housing shortage so you can't buy any lol would never happen growing up my mum is too nice ...oh let your sister have a house


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You have certainly played more Monopoly than me. Not heard of the first two, but that third one was how it worked when I played monopoly online with some pals during one of the lockdowns, so I figure that's a common rule. Maybe American rules differ to English ones, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

The third of these rules (property goes to auction if not bought when landed on by player) is, IIRC, a basic original rule...just that for whatever reason it was ignored when I learned to play the game and is in general not played.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I used to have a copy on the pc like 15 years ago, and you got the option to set up those are options

I mean I've played with people who play smart and keep 4 houses to cause a housing shortage so you can't buy any lol would never happen growing up my mum is too nice ...oh let your sister have a house
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of that strategy but you can't do that on the online version either, I think there are just infinite houses rather than being limited to what you have in the box.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The third of these rules (property goes to auction if not bought when landed on by player) is, IIRC, a basic original rule...just that for whatever reason it was ignored when I learned to play the game and is in general not played.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I suspected the same. I think it speeds up the game, but it also means whoever has the most money picks up more of the property quicker I guess - so the rule is not played in the interest of balance?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I suspected the same. I think it speeds up the game, but it also means whoever has the most money picks up more of the property quicker I guess - so the rule is not played in the interest of balance?
		
Click to expand...

But at the start of the game when all properties would be bought or auctioned as the squares are landed on all players have pretty much got the same amount of money - they just choose their investment strategy; what to invest in; whether to wait for what they want, or whether to go for (any old) properties as fast as possible as that helps you build some money quicker and gives you a hold in the property market.  Thinking about it it's probably a better way of playing, just not as simple for younger players who wouldn't be so understanding of the auctioning aspect and so would find themselves with no properties and going bankrupt very quickly and out of the game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But at the start of the game when all properties would be bought or auctioned as the squares are landed on all players have pretty much got the same amount of money - they just choose their investment strategy; what to invest in; whether to wait for what they want, or whether to go for (any old) properties as fast as possible as that helps you build some money quicker and gives you a hold in the property market.  Thinking about it it's probably a better way of playing, just not as simple for younger players who wouldn't be so understanding of the auctioning aspect and so would find themselves with no properties and going bankrupt very quickly and out of the game.
		
Click to expand...

True - it does mean you can get some of the more rubbish properties at lower than normal value potentially.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 20, 2022)

Rooter said:



			No stacking on +4's either. we had a proper meltdown after trying that and we didnt play for 3 months....

Skips and reverses are fine!!

What about the custom cards?! And can you win by laying Shuffle hands as your last card?!
		
Click to expand...

It’s best to get the rules sorted between you to avoid it kicking off… (all rules queries go to a vote 😬) We stack 2s and 4s (but not +4s on top of +2s like some nutters I know!) it’s great if the person who laid a +2 ends up picking up 8 😁
As for finishing on a shuffle, of course you can, It’s a wild card and can be laid anytime.
Differing from the official rules we also take notice of the 1st card turned over after the deal. Not ignore it and turn over another.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2022)

Went to see my grandad in his new care home.

Now we were told he had dementia..

Anyways Dr comes round does some tests and he's said he is discharged from his care and back under gp

No dementia or cognitive impairment ..

I mean he will still be in the home but still it's such an improvement from on death's door


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2022)

I decided to join a flat earthers Facebook group for a laugh and can’t believe some people are allowed out by themselves


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			I decided to join a flat earthers Facebook group for a laugh and can’t believe some people are allowed out by themselves
		
Click to expand...

Are they also in the LIV thread? 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Are they also in the LIV thread? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but they've got members all around the globe.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2022)

My first ever rowing race tonight and we won! We bumped the crew in front and distanced the crew behind. Awesome event and rowed back down The Cam to the boat house with willow from the river bank stuffed down our backs as is the tradition. Loads watching and lots of cheers for the crews. Brilliant event and made the blisters worth it!!

Back again on Friday for more of the same (hopefully)...


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 20, 2022)

On the sofa, patio doors open, rain pounding off the tarmac, a nice breeze, large Malbec in hand and watching The Old Man (now episode 4). Simply lovely!


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			On the sofa, patio doors open, rain pounding off the tarmac, a nice breeze, large Malbec in hand and watching The Old Man (now episode 4). Simply lovely!
		
Click to expand...


Just walked home from the pub in the rain. Slowly!!!! Utterly beautiful after a hideous day lol


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2022)

Stsying a little Devon village tonight,  dinner in smashing pub a short walk away. RND tomorrow,  Saunton on Friday.  

Smashing


----------



## Neilds (Jul 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			My first ever rowing race tonight and we won! We bumped the crew in front and distanced the crew behind. Awesome event and rowed back down The Cam to the boat house with willow from the river bank stuffed down our backs as is the tradition. Loads watching and lots of cheers for the crews. Brilliant event and made the blisters worth it!!

Back again on Friday for more of the same (hopefully)...
		
Click to expand...

How many in the boat, and how many paddles do you each have?


----------



## AliMc (Jul 21, 2022)

Went out for a stroll along Yellowcraigs beach last night when the worst of the heat had died down a bit, heading towards North Berwick and came across a new ProV1 on the beach about 40 yards from the boundary of the course, wasn't as far along as the holes closest to the beach 13 and 14 so it must have been a hell of a hook to get there, anyway it's in my bag now


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			How many in the boat, and how many paddles do you each have?
		
Click to expand...

This event is for 8's (plus a cox) so sweep rowing and one each. I think I prefer sculling but only started a few months ago so not yet decided!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2022)

My daughter's Captains day today.
Lovely weather, good turnout and at least £1,300 going to Cancer research.
I did the flowers


----------



## Pants (Jul 21, 2022)

Reminds me of why I play golf ...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2022)

The missus is finally coming home after 2 1/2 weeks in hospital 👌
I’d better get that massive pile of dishes  washed pronto 🙉😂


----------



## RichA (Jul 22, 2022)

Battered cod, chips and mushy peas with Dad, from his consistently outstanding local chippie. Washed down with a couple of bottles of St Austell Tribute. 
Best fish and chips I've had outside of Cornwall.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2022)

My mum retired today 

Took her out for lunch with my sister and dad 

Ofc she will still go around 100 mph like a mad women lol but least she can enjoy retirement


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Battered cod, chips and mushy peas with Dad, from his consistently outstanding local chippie. Washed down with a couple of bottles of St Austell Tribute.
Best fish and chips I've had outside of Cornwall.
		
Click to expand...

Where was that?  Best fish & chips I've had was in Whitby.


----------



## RichA (Jul 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Where was that?  Best fish & chips I've had was in Whitby.
		
Click to expand...

In Cornwall? Sorry to be obvious, but it was Rick Stein's place on the Padstow harbour, about 20 years ago. Cod and chips were sublime.
I've never made it to Whitby. It's on my list of places I really should have been to by now.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			In Cornwall? Sorry to be obvious, but it was Rick Stein's place on the Padstow harbour, about 20 years ago. Cod and chips were sublime.
I've never made it to Whitby. It's on my list of places I really should have been to by now.
		
Click to expand...

But you said “best fish and chips you have had OUTSIDE Cornwall”? I also wondered where it was. Best I’ve ever had was at Aldeburgh, had to line up for about 45 minutes but my goodness it was worth it!🤤


----------



## RichA (Jul 22, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			But you said “best fish and chips you have had OUTSIDE Cornwall”? I also wondered where it was. Best I’ve ever had was at Aldeburgh, had to line up for about 45 minutes but my goodness it was worth it!🤤
		
Click to expand...

I assumed BiM meant where in Cornwall, as opposed to Kelvin's Fish Bar in Ravenshead, 5 miles outside the Vegas of the East Midlands that is Mansfield.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2022)

The Harbour Chip Shop, Amble, Northumberland. My nomination for best chip shop anywhere. Well worth a visit if you are in the area on holiday.


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Sat outside the caravan Having a coffee on a beautiful sunny morning


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Harbour Chip Shop, Amble, Northumberland. My nomination for best chip shop anywhere. Well worth a visit if you are in the area on holiday.
		
Click to expand...

I was there 4 years ago. 

Craster was pretty darned good too.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat outside the caravan Having a coffee on a beautiful sunny morning
		
Click to expand...

Contemplating how flat the world looked? 🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2022)

Really good to see my club's Lottie Woad finish T4th yesterday in the European Ladies Amateur Championship - in her very first Ladies individual championship.  And great to see Charlotte Heath (of Huddersfield GC) T1st - though she lost in a play-off.  Lottie joining Charlotte Heath at Florida State University in September.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			I assumed BiM meant where in Cornwall, as opposed to Kelvin's Fish Bar in Ravenshead, 5 miles outside the Vegas of the East Midlands that is Mansfield.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 24, 2022)

Driving home from the inlaws today.

Son " I hope Sam (the dog) hasn't broke the kettle."

So that's how we found out who broke the kettle.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2022)

Played in a 12 hour charity football game earlier, huge blisters on my feet, snipered with really bad cramp and got a huge bruise on my left ankle to top it off.
Superb day though 👌


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 24, 2022)

Was shopping today in my Laurel & Hardy T-Shirt.  I got talking to the guy behind me who said he was formally in the Sons of the Desert Glasgow branch. We spent a good bit of time in the car park chatting about one the the greatest comedy duos if all time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Played in a 12 hour charity football game earlier, huge blisters on my feet, snipered with really bad cramp and got a huge bruise on my left ankle to top it off.
Superb day though 👌
		
Click to expand...

Seen the photos on FB, 12 hours 😳 well done me man.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Played in a 12 hour charity football game earlier, huge blisters on my feet, snipered with really bad cramp and got a huge bruise on my left ankle to top it off.
Superb day though 👌
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man..

But, in my eyes, the 1st 32 words don't match with the last 3 one little bit


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2022)

Got my daughter her first Links ticket this morning. 🥰

Hopefully this means I’ll be able to play some regular 9 holes again and get my vanity handicap back by playing the Balgove. 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2022)

We employ a woman at work who is obese. Smashing lady, brilliant employee. 6 weeks ago she started a weight loss group. Not cheap,  £200 for 6 weeks. The incentive, apart from weight loss, being healthier etc, you get the money back if you lose 20lbs in that period. It's a lot of money for everyone but for her it really is a big chunk.

She posted overnight that at her final weigh in she had lost 23.5lbs 🤗. Really pleased for her, looking forward to seeing her smile this morning.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We employ a woman at work who is obese. Smashing lady, brilliant employee. 6 weeks ago she started a weight loss group. Not cheap,  £200 for 6 weeks. The incentive, apart from weight loss, being healthier etc, you get the money back if you lose 20lbs in that period. It's a lot of money for everyone but for her it really is a big chunk.

She posted overnight that at her final weigh in she had lost 23.5lbs 🤗. Really pleased for her, looking forward to seeing her smile this morning.
		
Click to expand...

You sound like a great boss! 
Good luck to the lady. 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			You sound like a great boss!
Good luck to the lady. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. She is chuffed to bits this morning. She has more to go, for herself, but hopefully this has kick started things. She doesn't need to go crazy going forwards, cut out the rubbish and binge less at weekends will make a big difference.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 26, 2022)

Wife’s car flew through its MOT with no advisories, delightful, I always expect something needing done!!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Son in law passed his driving test today, bearing in mind he is in his early 40's and has little interest in driving, we are delighted for him.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2022)

Must have seen this couple quite a few times over the last 20 years. 

White-tailed eagle pair Skye and Frisa together more than two decades on Mull fledge 25th chick | STV News


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 27, 2022)

Agreed to mind the neighbours' dogs for the evening while they went to see Billy Elliott.
So we got to watch the semi-final on a telly much bigger than ours (great game), play with two gorgeous labradors and drink some Italian red provided.
Marvellous evening's entertainment.
And we get all the thanks!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

With today being the 10th anniversary of the 2012 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony…reflecting back with gratitude on a wonderful evening celebrating the United Kingdom of GB&NI and a joyous four weeks…oh to be able to turn back time.  Ah well…best I can do is to close my eyes and listen to Underworld - a beautiful piece that really stirs my emotions of gladness with sadness.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With today being the 10th anniversary of the 2012 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony…reflecting back with gratitude on a wonderful evening celebrating the United Kingdom of GB&NI and a joyous four weeks…oh to be able to turn back time.  Ah well…best I can do is to close my eyes and listen to Underworld - a beautiful piece that really stirs my emotions.







Click to expand...

I still get emotional whenever I hear Elbow "One Day Like This". I think the summer of 2012 will always live long in my memory as the best summer ever. So proud of what we did as a country.


----------



## RichA (Jul 28, 2022)

Chinese chicken curry with noodles.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Off on a golf long weekend tomorrow. Three nights away. 12 of us ranging between ages of early 20’s and me that has just turned 60. Handicaps range between +4 and 20+. We’ll enjoy the golf, but probably enjoy the drinking more.


----------



## Pants (Jul 28, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Off on a golf long weekend tomorrow. Three nights away. 12 of us ranging between ages of early 20’s and me that has just turned 60. Handicaps range between +4 and 20+. We’ll enjoy the golf, but probably enjoy the drinking more.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh. Yeh. Yeh.  More likely you are all meeting up at one guy's place, leaving your clubs there and going on the lash - sod the golf


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 29, 2022)

Reading the Wagatha verdict.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 29, 2022)

The Wagatha saga is over… can we get back to normal …. What’s happening on love island these days? Has anyone switched makeup sets


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

I got a voucher for an alpaca walk for Christmas and today was the day to use it. Off to an alpaca farm, approx 320 alpacas, and and an hours walking with them. Total stress relief, loved it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 29, 2022)

Mudball said:



			The Wagatha saga is over… can we get back to normal …. What’s happening on love island these days? Has anyone switched makeup sets
		
Click to expand...

Michael Owen's daughter is still stringing a lad along...he thinks he's in there...well...he might think that...

And then there is Ekin-Su and Davide...whether their connection is genuine or not who cares as they are entertaining and have carried the show for many weeks.

I could go on but I won't.

Well you did ask.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Reading the Wagatha verdict. 

Click to expand...

Who won? Apart from the lawyers?!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Who won? Apart from the lawyers?!
		
Click to expand...

Vardy lost spectacularly. The verdict rips her to pieces. It’s quite something!


----------



## Neilds (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got a voucher for an alpaca walk for Christmas and today was the day to use it. Off to an alpaca farm, approx 320 alpacas, and and an hours walking with them. Total stress relief, loved it.

View attachment 43638
View attachment 43639

Click to expand...

We did one a couple of weeks ago, although the place only had about 16 alpacas, including a couple of babies about 6 weeks old. Walking with them was amazing and agree that it is great for forgetting about all your worries 😃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Who won? Apart from the lawyers?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh Coleen, by some way. RV got ripped apart by the judge. I'd say her reputation was in tatters but that implies she had a positive one to begin with.

As you say though, the lawyers were the real winners. As one comment stated, they will be buying Vardy and Rooney villas in Barbados, Portugal etc 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Vardy lost spectacularly. The verdict rips her to pieces. It’s quite something! 

Click to expand...

It says her rep is in tatters .. what reputation? 

Her entire life is marrying a footballer and using his money to create a business then calling herself a business women.

That and sleeping with Peter Andre then insulting him in the press 

Social climber of the highest order putting it politely..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2022)

Been out to clumber  park with grandkids. Young Bradley says “ grandad I was in the car the other day and saw a Sheep driving a sports car, not only that it was in a swimming suit.“ I was just about to bend his ear for fantasising again and he says “ I think it was a Lambikini ( Lamborghini). God I laughed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Been out to climber park with grandkids. Young Bradley says “ grandad I was in the car the other day and saw a Sheep driving a sports car, not only that it was in a swimming suit.“ I was just about to bend his ear for fantasising again and he says “ I think it was a Lambikini ( Lamborghini). God I laughed.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell him he just made me laugh out loud at that 🤣. Fair play to him for pulling that off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2022)

Dame Laura Kenny.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It says her rep is in tatters .. what reputation?

Her entire life is marrying a footballer and using his money to create a business then calling herself a business women.

That and sleeping with Peter Andre then insulting him in the press

Social climber of the highest order putting it politely..
		
Click to expand...

…and RV might have considered that involving The Sun with the aim of selling more newspapers might not go down well with a Liverpudlian couple….knowing how ‘loved‘ The Sun is in Liverpool.


----------



## Pants (Jul 29, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…and RV might have considered that involving The Sun with the aim of selling more newspapers might not go down well with a Liverpudlian couple….knowing how ‘loved‘ The Sun is in Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

You've been listening to phone in's on the LBC J.O'B show again, haven't you.  I heard that snippet from a caller this morning after golf before I could change channels.  Blatent plagarism


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2022)

Well according to RV the judge “ got it wrong”. So glad that’s sorted then 😳


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 30, 2022)

Well, she would say that, wouldn't she?


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2022)

When an attempt to cause trouble fails miserably!


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2022)

Fish and chips on the seafront at Deal


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

George Russell and Max Verstappen.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 30, 2022)

Damerham Fair.
Lovely day at this quintessential English summer village "do".
With my wife and our lovely cockapoo, ambling amongst all the other families and all sorts of waggy  tails, lovely daft things being done by lovely happy people, it was such a relaxing  day. Like lots of days that have been done for years in this Sceptered Isle, and hopefully for years to come.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2022)

Over on random irritations, I had an ear worm song that I couldn't name. Via some pretty poor describing from myself there has been 2 days of helpful suggestions and eventually we have cracked it. The answer,  a Who song, is not one I would have come to on my own. I recognise The Who sound but not The Who intros . 

Anyway I've had 2 days of musical education, a good bit of fun and my mind is now at rest. A completely non aggressive, harmless and for me, entertaining series of posts


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I still get emotional whenever I hear Elbow "One Day Like This". I think the summer of 2012 will always live long in my memory as the best summer ever. So proud of what we did as a country.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's favourite song.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 31, 2022)

Citeh getting a handball decision against them for once!
And Haaland missing an absolute sitter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2022)

Pants said:



			You've been listening to phone in's on the LBC J.O'B show again, haven't you.  I heard that snippet from a caller this morning after golf before I could change channels.  Blatent plagarism 

Click to expand...

Of course - as is pretty much everything posted on here to do with current affairs.


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2022)

Alejandro Garnacho ................................ you heard it here first!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 1, 2022)

Lucia Roberta Tough Bronze




2007 - England under 17
2009 - England under 19 won UEFA Championship.
2013 - Senior England debut.
96 Senior England caps.
Plays full-back for England, but I believe she could play any position.
Recently signed for Barcelona.


----------



## AliMc (Aug 1, 2022)

Took my daughter up to Knockhill in Fife for the British Touring Car Championships, less than an hour away from home, great day out with some brilliant racing, was absolutely mobbed, good to see lots of folk back out enjoying themselves


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 1, 2022)

About time

BREAKING: Premier League clubs will NOT take the knee before every match after captains admitted the gesture had lost its gravitas, @kierangill_DM reports


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 3, 2022)

Just thought that I would highlight local @Marathon_Man365 Gary Mckee is out and about on day 215 of his planned 365 consecutive  marathons.

Raising money for local charities and still putting all his shifts in at work while carrying out this incredible task.

20 pairs of running shoes getting rotated while doing it....


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 3, 2022)

Eilish McColgan - true grit, guts and determination right there. Her will to win, won!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 3, 2022)

Eilish Mccolgan! Just a Fantastic effort!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Eilish McColgan - true grit, guts and determination right there. Her will to win, won!
		
Click to expand...

Incredible performance wasn’t it,great to see her mum there to celebrate with her.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 5, 2022)

"Laughter- the best medicine " thread.!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2022)

I last did a half marathon in around 2014, signed up to do one in September and my training has ramped up now. Got a 13 miler mapped out for tomorrow, did 12 last week. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2022)

Second PSA result after prostatectomy- "not detectable " again ............ phew! Brilliant!


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

My plans for today changing so I’m now at the caravan 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

Picking blackberries while walking the dog


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2022)

2 decent football accumulates up today 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Picking blackberries while walking the dog
		
Click to expand...

Our two pick them like crazy!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Picking blackberries while walking the dog
		
Click to expand...

Walking the dog 😖🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Walking the dog 😖🤬
		
Click to expand...

Oopsie - did you get pulled over??


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2022)

The lad from Guernsey taking bronze in the 400m hurdles - the joy 

I'm going to miss the games. They really do feel like the friendly games (well apart from the vicious netball!) and I've loved supporting the home country athletes - whilst favouring the English of course but if not an English athlete then I'm supporting any other home nations.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oopsie - did you get pulled over??
		
Click to expand...

Big style. However today we took him for a walk around sherwood pines. A fantastic place. I noticed he had a Tick 1” below his back end 🤬 guess who had the honour or removing it. It did not gladden the heart. 😖


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2022)

Beating the All Blacks. Doesn’t happen often enough.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 7, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Beating the All Blacks. Doesn’t happen often enough.
		
Click to expand...

The All Blacks just seem to be having a right dip in form, to South Africa's delight!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Picking blackberries while walking the dog
		
Click to expand...

But always from above waist height. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			But always from above waist height. 

You're welcome. 

Click to expand...

Of course


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 11, 2022)

Little sister telling me she's expecting her first child, excellent. Was feeling one sided on the grandkid front lol 3 v 0 .. pulling one back for the second leg 🤣

Kids are gonna love being cousins


----------



## Piece (Aug 11, 2022)

Sky and BT for sorting out my slow broadband. Reported online yesterday afternoon, BT engineer here this morning and sorted after an hour's visit.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2022)

Marmite peanut butter.  I love both, but wasn’t sure that the combination was a good idea.  They have kept the marmite fairly subtle though and it’s a winner 🙂


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Marmite peanut butter.  I love both, but wasn’t sure that the combination was a good idea.  They have kept the marmite fairly subtle though and it’s a winner 🙂
		
Click to expand...

The truffle marmite at Sainsbury's is the real winner


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 11, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Marmite peanut butter.  I love both, but wasn’t sure that the combination was a good idea.  They have kept the marmite fairly subtle though and it’s a winner 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I must try it as I also love both. Just finishing off a spoonful of Biscoff Crunchy Spread - oh my word!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The truffle marmite at Sainsbury's is the real winner
		
Click to expand...

I saw that on the shelf the other day, must give it a try.


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2022)

I recently tried cubes of mars bars in extra thick double cream.
Beyond awesome!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			I recently tried cubes of mars bars in extra thick double cream.
Beyond awesome!
		
Click to expand...

I can hear your arteries hardening up from here! 🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2022)

Eddie Mair…a splendid, fearless and empathetic LBC presenter and interviewer - just four years from stomping the BBC patch - and a proud Dundonian to boot. I’m going to miss him when he retires in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 12, 2022)

Just took little lad for a bike ride along the river bank, stopped for a drink and a salmon promptly leaps out of the water.
Must be plenty of flies on the surface today. No fishermen although they were out in force a couple of weeks ago when the river level was up after heavy rain.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 12, 2022)

Finding half your grandpa's heeed is on the front of a book




and then finding the the full photo from about 110 years ago has been tinted-in




must get copies of both


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2022)

3 of us won £175 each on the club 21 goal accumulator, happy days.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 13, 2022)

Slipping my lovely dog a bit of my lunch. He was giving me that hard stare ( blimey, it can be so intense😀), and Mum was saying no.
But when she popped out the room, he had a bit , on the Q.T..
I told him not to tell😅


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2022)

4 more days of work then Castle Stuart & Royal Dornoch to look forward to in the next 2 weeks


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Slipping my lovely dog a bit of my lunch. He was giving me that hard stare ( blimey, it can be so intense😀), and Mum was saying no.
But when she popped out the room, he had a bit , on the Q.T..
I told him not to tell😅
		
Click to expand...

My brother use to do this all the time at dinner, we had a Newfoundland, goodness she could eat!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2022)

BrianM said:



			4 more days of work then Castle Stuart & Royal Dornoch to look forward to in the next 2 weeks 

Click to expand...

Nice 👌


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2022)

Seeing @duncan mackie  back in the house.. it's been a long time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2022)

BrianM said:



			4 more days of work then Castle Stuart & Royal Dornoch to look forward to in the next 2 weeks 

Click to expand...

Castle Stuart is a great course, except for the steep climb at 14th,  I think it was.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2022)

First game of the new season today, won 8-0


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 13, 2022)

Scotland.

Sat in the sun outside our holiday cottage for the week looking across to the North face of Ben Nevis.

Drive through Glencoe was as stunning as ever in 26 degrees, rather warmer that when we were sledging there in January...

Heading to Camusdarach beach later to watch the sunset 😃


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Scotland.

Sat in the sun outside our holiday cottage for the week looking across to the North face of Ben Nevis.

Drive through Glencoe was as stunning as ever in 26 degrees, rather warmer that when we were sledging there in January...

Heading to Camusdarach beach later to watch the sunset 😃
		
Click to expand...

Scotland is on our list of places to visit with the caravan.
I’d love to wake up on the one sunny morning they get overlooking a loch


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Scotland is on our list of places to visit with the caravan.
I’d love to wake up on the one sunny morning they get overlooking a loch
		
Click to expand...

Highlands are stunning, sunny days are just a bonus.

If it was nice weather all the time it would be rammed with tourists....


----------



## RichA (Aug 13, 2022)

Climber, 82, completes 282 mountain challenge https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-62510392


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2022)

Splendidly my club’s young rising star Lottie Woad has battled through to the Final of the R&A Girls Amateur Championship that’s been being played at Carnoustie all of this week.  The 36hole finals of both the girls and boys championships are for the first time to be streamed live on the R&A YouTube channel tomorrow from early…






Good luck to Lottie in this against a very good Spanish opponent, and also in the World Amateur Team Championship as she is in the England team (3 girls plus 3 lads) for that (24th-27th August).


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2022)

Getting 50mpg from my new car


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 14, 2022)

Getting 62mpg from our 17-yr-old Citroen C3 diesel (£30 a year tax) - bought when 1-yr-old.

Sorry for bragging.


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Getting 62mpg from our 17-yr-old Citroen C3 diesel (£30 a year tax) - bought when 1-yr-old.

Sorry for bragging.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you’ve got 2 sheds and go on holiday to elevenerife! 
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah, but one of the sheds is full of golf gear.






And then there's the loft...




I do have a problem, I admit.
I have actually sold one set recently for over £100, but then went and bought another one for £10.
There is no cure, I believe.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 14, 2022)

Went to see Coldplay at Wembley last night.

Thousands of people singing, dancing and just full of positivity all evening. No anger, no flash points - just a great show of love and humanity together in one place. 

need more of the positive stuff in life at the minute


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 14, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			Went to see Coldplay at Wembley last night.

Thousands of people singing, dancing and just full of positivity all evening. No anger, no flash points - just a great show of love and humanity together in one place.

need more of the positive stuff in life at the minute
		
Click to expand...

👍 am off there on Tuesday, looking forward to it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Splendidly my club’s young rising star Lottie Woad has battled through to the Final of the R&A Girls Amateur Championship that’s been being played at Carnoustie all of this week.  The 36hole finals of both the girls and boys championships are for the first time to be streamed live on the R&A YouTube channel tomorrow from early…






Good luck to Lottie in this against a very good Spanish opponent, and also in the World Amateur Team Championship as she is in the England team (3 girls plus 3 lads) for that (24th-27th August).
		
Click to expand...

Awesome - just awesome by Lottie, blew the Spanish lass away in winning 7-6.   Though I can only speak for myself and the club members who watched together in the clubhouse and cheered loudly as the final and winning birdie putt on the 12th dropped (to go 6 under after 12 holes ), I am sure I speak for Farnham Golf Club as a whole in saying how very proud that we are of her and all of her achievements as she heads off to college in the US - after the World Team Amateur champs week after next...

https://www.englandgolf.org/lottie-wins-ra-crown-with-a-carnoustie-masterclass/

Highlights of Final






We are an unheralded club amongst many giants...and this lass has really put the club on the map.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2022)

Playing the Countdown game on my phone, I got a nine-letter word this morning (moodiness) and should have had another one before that but I wasn't sure if you could have a plural of 'colonial' when I had an S left over so settled for 8! Hardly ever get 9s so to nearly get two was mad. If only I'd have been braver and gone for it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2022)

A good days steady soft rain to add to the joy of Scotland's green and pleasant land.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 15, 2022)

It’s raining. Hard! 😍

I honestly can’t remember the last time it did. 

Obviously the press try to spoil it by warning of flash flooding but good news is no news according to the msm!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			It’s raining. Hard! 😍

I honestly can’t remember the last time it did.

Obviously the press try to spoil it by warning of flash flooding but good news is no news according to the msm!
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd go and dance in it if we got some! Watering the allotment is hard work...


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think I'd go and dance in it if we got some! Watering the allotment is hard work...
		
Click to expand...

We did go a little giddy, all standing out in the garden getting wet! Then the lightning started so we retreated 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 15, 2022)

Contract signed with a new client, back outside IR35. Happy days


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2022)

After the very difficult grim years of 2020 and 2021 for our lad, his sacrifice and determination to stick things out has, this last weekend, found him getting a solid tie into Live Nation…the biggie events promotions company in the world, never mind the UK. 

And separately to go along with him doing 3 nights DJ at Leeds Festival end of the month he has also just got 3 nights DJ this coming weekend at Rewind South (Henley), and hopefully we’ll get to go to that on the Fri or Sat.🕺💃

Well made up for him...and hopefully that’s us, once and for all, able to cut up his Bank of MaD cash card.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 16, 2022)

Jorge Mendes.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 16, 2022)

It's raining .

Nice, fairly soft drizzle. Hard enough to start wetting things, but not hard enough to stop you playing golf. Just needs to continue without pause for the next 3 - 4 weeks ...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			It's raining .

Nice, fairly soft drizzle. Hard enough to start wetting things, but not hard enough to stop you playing golf. Just needs to continue without pause for the next 3 - 4 weeks ...
		
Click to expand...

We've had about 3 drops per square foot so far....


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Chucked it down with thunder and lightning for a couple of hours on the south coast.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We've had about 3 drops per square foot so far....

Click to expand...

Had about an hour of steady rain, nothing too heavy..at last.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2022)

Rain here too - heavy and prolonged. Who'd have thought we'd celebrate rain!


----------



## IanM (Aug 16, 2022)

Got a call from a Head-hunter this morning about a job.  Got chatting after lunch, he gets the MD on the call who was a mate of a mate.  Cut to the chase, he pretty much said name your price, so I went high, but not crazy.  Ok they said, when can you start?

We're sorting details and when they said "Hybrid" working, they actually meant 3 days in central London.   I said, what about your Bristol office?  No, he said, has to be London.  

I've just emailed them back saying "no thanks!!"  Phew.  I thought about that slightly longer than I should have done.  Seniors Match tomorrow and another on Monday.  Fishing on Thursday too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2022)

IanM said:



			Got a call from a Head-hunter this morning about a job.  Got chatting after lunch, he gets the MD on the call who was a mate of a mate.  Cut to the chase, he pretty much said name your price, so I went high, but not crazy.  Ok they said, when can you start?

We're sorting details and when they said "Hybrid" working, they actually meant 3 days in central London.   I said, what about your Bristol office?  No, he said, has to be London. 

I've just emailed them back saying "no thanks!!"  Phew.  I thought about that slightly longer than I should have done.  Seniors Match tomorrow and another on Monday.  Fishing on Thursday too.   

Click to expand...

Well done! Always tempting but life is way too short...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Well done! Always tempting but life is way too short...
		
Click to expand...

Being just one yr into the retirement lark I am often asked what I do with myself, and don’t I miss work?  Well…the day I find myself on holiday midweek; on the golf course, or on a walk in the wild (often the last two can unintentionally be both at the same time) and find myself wishing I was sat in front of a computer screen or on a conference call…or doing mandatory online H&S or Data Protection training, then I might consider things.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2022)

The pair of Orca's we saw on the boat back from the Isle of Eigg the afternoon, absolutely amazing.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 16, 2022)

The new county golf website, makes it easier to spend more money 🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2022)

Watching Coldplay last night at Wembley. Simply simply stunning. One of the best Concerts I have been to.

The rain last night Coming home, that was just Biblical in places. 😳


----------



## BrianM (Aug 17, 2022)

Day 21 off work almost complete, then home for 14 days with a couple of cracking games of golf planned, can't wait.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 17, 2022)

I was clearing out a load of stuff that's basically followed me around for about 25 years of house moves. Mainly CD's and tapes with some other various stuff. And my word did opening one of them bring memories flooding back. 

A box full of rave flyers that used to adorn my teenage bedroom walls from Hanger 13 in Ayr (c.'93) to Rezerection at Ingliston (93-97) along with ticket stubs from loads of events and all nighters. I don't even remember keeping most of them, must have put them in the box and it's just followed me round. 

The box of tapes, wow, they are something else. Recordings of me on the decks mixing which, judging by the tunes being played, must be late '94/early '95 through to late '97. When I listened to them it was weird, I was almost instantly transported back to my home-made mixing desk in-front of the window of my bedroom in my parents house. Christ, I could almost hear my now departed mum shouting at me to turn that *** noise down! Music has a very unique way of triggering vivid memory. 

The best thing I found though was a tape that looked so beaten up I didn't think it would even play, but play it did. Straight away a familiar voice came out of the speakers, a comforting voice of the Scottish dance scene of the 90's - Tom Wilson. I used to listen to his Saturday night program "Steppin Out" every week and often recorded it as there was nothing like it on anywhere else. Judging by the heavy Italo-house influence (Love 4 Sale, Entropya etc) and Force Mass Motion's "Force Format" along with promo adverts for the Awesome 101 event at the Livingston Forum (which no longer even exists) I would place this show as June/July 1993 as I remember the line up for that Awesome 101 being August 1993. Tom Wilson did more for the dance music scene and the ravers in Scotland than anyone could ever have done and his death in 2004 was a major shock. 

Anyway, what a find that brought a massive smile to my face but also sadness that I would have loved to have let my mate Damo hear the mix recordings as he'd be on there too. Unfortunately lost him in 2020 at the mere age of 43.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559985287790530560


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2022)

The kindness of internet strangers. Would like to do a shout out to @Daff  who has very kindly given me a junior golf trolley for granddaughter to use.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 19, 2022)

A single snow bunting on the feeders today.
First sighting here.
I haven't a clue if it is late or early.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 19, 2022)

Played 9 holes for the 1st time with my 10 and 11 year old grandsons this morning.  Magical.  Golf not good though, but who cares.

Royal Magpie (Bromley Golf Centre).  What a course


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Played 9 holes for the 1st time with my 10 and 11 year old grandsons this morning.  Magical.  Golf not good though, but who cares.

Royal Magpie (Bromley Golf Centre).  What a course 

Click to expand...

That deserves 2 likes; one for Leftie & one for Royal Magpie.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2022)

Finding out that we're having a _girl_ and immediately start picturing a little human rather than just an entity. 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2022)

Eventually found the missing dinner knives when the kids got the play doh out


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2022)

Missis T listening to a six and nine yr old girls talking. 9 yr old. “ I like listening to teenagers songs”. Layla “ oh what like”. 9 yr old “ Angel with a shotgun “ 😳 eh. What the heck’s that.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finding out that we're having a _girl_ and immediately start picturing a little human rather than just an entity. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Congrats, your lives have now changed forever, in a good and positive way of course! 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finding out that we're having a _girl_ and immediately start picturing a little human rather than just an entity. 😁
		
Click to expand...

How long before you join Mumsnet 😁👍😉


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2022)

Just back from watching the Red Arrows on Folkestone seafront. 

They are just so flippin awesome and made the hairs on my kneck bristle. They started by appearing over the Leas Cliff Hall, a magical sight


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 21, 2022)

We’ve just had our society weekend away, played and stayed in Rothbury yesterday then played Bellingham today.
Won the pairs texas scramble yesterday by one shot.
Heavy night on the sauce and felt a bit groggy this morning, ripped it up with 44 points in our 4BBB and also won longest drive 😬😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ve just had our society weekend away, played and stayed in Rothbury yesterday then played Bellingham today.
Won the pairs texas scramble yesterday by one shot.
Heavy night on the sauce and felt a bit groggy this morning, ripped it up with 44 points in our 4BBB and also won longest drive 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of the two courses? Good society courses I think.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What did you think of the two courses? Good society courses I think.
		
Click to expand...

We played Bellingham earlier in the year, I like it there specially the little par 3 down the hill, it can be a bit of a slog though.
I preferred Rothbury to be honest, greens were a lot better and some decent quirky holes. The weather wasn’t great and the wind was up but we thoroughly enjoyed it. Almost drove the 18th green as well 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We played Bellingham earlier in the year, I like it there specially the little par 3 down the hill, it can be a bit of a slog though.
I preferred Rothbury to be honest, greens were a lot better and some decent quirky holes. The weather wasn’t great and the wind was up but we thoroughly enjoyed it. Almost drove the 18th green as well 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think they are both honest clubs, doing the best that they can with catchments and geography a little against them. There is a lot to admire about both.

Yesterday was windy and you are definitely going to feel it there. There is no protection.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think they are both honest clubs, doing the best that they can with catchments and geography a little against them. There is a lot to admire about both.

Yesterday was windy and you are definitely going to feel it there. There is no protection.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, both clubs were incredibly welcoming and couldn’t do enough for us. We had a cracking weekend 👌


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

Hushshshsh.

Don't want too many to know how great Northumberland is or it will get rammed and expensive like Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 22, 2022)

Went to collect the daughter’s birthday present from Auchterlonies yesterday ❤️

Lovely feeling carrying these down Links road with her.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2022)

Had a lovely family day yesterday…lad down staying over while dj’ing at Rewind South in Henley, and Mrs organised for us with daughter and her bloke to go into London for a show - Sister Act at the Apollo (Beverley Knight superb); then dinner at The Ivy Asia, St Paul’s (thoroughly recommended).  A special day…we’ll it is my Beatles Birthday today 🤣😳


----------



## Dando (Aug 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That deserves 2 likes; one for Leftie & one for Royal Magpie. 

Click to expand...

It needs a 3rd like, as @Leftie made it out alive


----------



## AliMc (Aug 22, 2022)

18 yo son passed his driving test this afternoon, 2nd attempt


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Just got our internet upgraded to full fibre. Did a speed test before and after..

Before
	


After


----------



## RichA (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just got our internet upgraded to full fibre. Did a speed test before and after..

Before
	View attachment 43979


After
View attachment 43980




Click to expand...

Just did a speedtest on my phone. Turns out my Tesco Mobile SIM card is faster and cheaper than my BT fibre at home. 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			Just did a speedtest on my phone. Turns out my Tesco Mobile SIM card is faster and cheaper than my BT fibre at home. 🤔

View attachment 43981

Click to expand...

It's amazing how much drop-off you get from being further away as well. that 243mb I got above was in the same room as the hub. Now I've just tested it two rooms away out the back - probably about 20 yards away from the hub - and I only get 18mb.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's amazing how much drop-off you get from being further away as well. that 243mb I got above was in the same room as the hub. Now I've just tested it two rooms away out the back - probably about 20 yards away from the hub - and I only get 18mb. 

Click to expand...

Are you testing the wi-fi speed (device to router) or the Internet speed (router to supplier via the fibre). That its dropped off so much suggests the former.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's amazing how much drop-off you get from being further away as well. that 243mb I got above was in the same room as the hub. Now I've just tested it two rooms away out the back - probably about 20 yards away from the hub - and I only get 18mb. 

Click to expand...

Often the supplied hub isn't great, I always use my own router now.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Are you testing the wi-fi speed (device to router) or the Internet speed (router to supplier via the fibre). That its dropped off so much suggests the former.
		
Click to expand...

Just testing on my phone, so the wifi. It's funny, in the kitchen it was still well over 200, 3 yards the other side of the wall in the conservatory it was down to 18. I guess the wifi signal struggles with brick walls.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Often the supplied hub isn't great, I always use my own router now.
		
Click to expand...

I use the supplied hub, but as a modem only and hook up TP-link Deco units as my wifi access points


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 24, 2022)

My Grandaughters gets her GCSE results tomorrow. 
Shes been accepted for a football scholarship at her chosen College. As long as she gets the required grades. 
I'm feeling quietly confident and extremely proud of her.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2022)

Simone the bear., and her cubs.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 25, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			My Grandaughters gets her GCSE results tomorrow.
Shes been accepted for a football scholarship at her chosen College. As long as she gets the required grades.
I'm feeling quietly confident and extremely proud of her.
		
Click to expand...

Well,  she got all the results she wanted/needed. 
So, so proud of her. 
Just as an aside, Lily's parents were discussing finances one evening, and she said to them, "Is my education costing a lot of money", after overhearing some of their conversation. They just said not to worry about the cost, you concentrate on getting your grades. 
About half an hour later Lily said to them,  "If after I finish my education and get a good job I'll be able to pay you back". Bless her, she's such a lovely and grounded person.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 25, 2022)

Bought my youngest boy a ride on John Deere tractor and trailer, he’s absolutely in his element.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2022)

Rowing at 9am this morning. River was like a mill pond as the sun burnt off the mist. Just swans and ducks for company - fab.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Rowing at 9am this morning. River was like a mill pond as the sun burnt off the mist. Just swans and ducks for company - fab.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.👍
 Not a stalker (honestly 😁) but was you also walking your dogs along Hills Rd with your other half this morning?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Nice one.👍
Not a stalker (honestly 😁) but was you also walking your dogs along Hills Rd with your other half this morning?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! No not us - I row on The River Great Ouse at St Neots


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ha ha! No not us - I row on The River Great Ouse at St Neots 

Click to expand...

Haha.. I’ve never been to Cambridge before but this morning I had to go and price a job in the Marche building, I was at the lights and a couple walked past with a couple of Labs, I’ve seen your photo on here somewhere before and thought…. “Amanda?”


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Haha.. I’ve never been to Cambridge before but this morning I had to go and price a job in the Marche building, I was at the lights and a couple walked past with a couple of Labs, I’ve seen your photo on here somewhere before and thought…. “Amanda?”
		
Click to expand...

That would have been funny!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2022)

So now there is an entire Amanda  doppelgänger family out there including hounds 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2022)

Wife kicking a ball for Rupert to chase around the garden, tried to punt one hard, one of her slingbacks flying way up the red beach tree in the middle of the garden, still not found it😂 one of the funniest things I've seen in a while😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Twins will be 2 in the morning.

Family day out at the zoo

Little beggers didn't go bed on time and decided to throw up (one of them) over me lol 

Classic 

Wouldn't change em


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Twins will be 2 in the morning.

Family day out at the zoo

Little beggers didn't go bed on time and decided to throw up (one of them) over me lol 

Classic 

Wouldn't change em

View attachment 44031

Click to expand...

Great picture


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Great picture
		
Click to expand...

I remember the town play mat from way back in the day…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a lovely family day yesterday…lad down staying over while dj’ing at Rewind South in Henley, and Mrs organised for us with daughter and her bloke to go into London for a show - *Sister Act at the Apollo (Beverley Knight superb)*; then dinner at The Ivy Asia, St Paul’s (thoroughly recommended).  A special day…we’ll it is my Beatles Birthday today 🤣😳
		
Click to expand...

It is a fantastic show, and a sgood as Beverley Knight is, the real star is Jennifer Saunders. 

And it's at the Hammersmith Odeon; whatever the latest owners try to do with the name, it will always be the Hammersmith Odeon.  Billy Connolly says so.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 29, 2022)

Monday Quiz Night back on the BBC. Only Connect and University Challenge.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is a fantastic show, and a sgood as Beverley Knight is, the real star is Jennifer Saunders. 

And it's at the Hammersmith Odeon; whatever the latest owners try to do with the name, it will always be the Hammersmith Odeon.  Billy Connolly says so. 

Click to expand...

We did like Saunders in it, especially as she seemed to not try and hog the limelight - rather we saw and heard what we know of her comedic style pitched just right in the context of the show…with a couple of amusing (what seemed to be) ad libs.  She was great…..and her singing (Rex Harrison style) was much better than I might have imagined it would be.  That said Knight has some set of lungs…she can fair belt out a good tune.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We did like Saunders in it, especially as she seemed to not try and hog the limelight - rather we saw and heard what we know of her comedic style pitched just right in the context of the show…with a couple of amusing (what seemed to be) ad libs.  She was great…..and her singing (Rex Harrison style) was much better than I might have imagined it would be.  That said Knight has some set of lungs…she can fair belt out a good tune.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you mention the ad libs, we thought she threw one in right at the end and it corpsed Beverley Knight briefly.

Talking of Beverley Knight, she is one seriously underrated/underappreciated talent.  We've seen her in the musical Memphis (written by Bon Jovi keyboard player David Bryan) and in The Drifters' Girl and  also in her own right performing at the Royal Albert Hall.  She's never failed to impress us.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting that you mention the ad libs, we thought she threw one in right at the end and it corpsed Beverley Knight briefly.

Talking of Beverley Knight, she is one seriously underrated/underappreciated talent.  We've seen her in the musical Memphis (written by Bon Jovi keyboard player David Bryan) and in The Drifters' Girl and  also in her own right performing at the Royal Albert Hall.  She's never failed to impress us.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same sort of one then..she ‘scolded’ BK over trying to ‘pitch’ her when they were singing together.  But is was funny.

And my Mrs has a BK album from back then when…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Probably the same sort of one then..she ‘scolded’ BK over trying to ‘pitch’ her when they were singing together.  But is was funny.

And my Mrs has a BK album from back then when…
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that's the one; more kudos to Ms. Knight then, because she sold it perfectly; the roar that went up from the audience was one of the biggest of the (k)night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, that's the one; more kudos to Ms. Knight then, because she sold it perfectly; the roar that went up from the audience was one of the biggest of the (k)night.
		
Click to expand...

What I think was fun about it was that Saunders very momentarily could be seen to come out of character for it..that she did that only very few times during the show was for us what her performance all the better.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

Tickets to see the 40th anniversary directors cut of The Wrath of Khan at the local Cineworld - don't mind if I do


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hired a beach hut for the day to celebrate nanny's retirement / birthday 

Only downside is the kids slept too much in car and will now be up until 9 lol (edit 2100 eldest on right 09:30 middle 23:15 youngest on left!!!)

Oh well 

Onto sea life tomorrow! Make the most of these last few days of summer holidays before we all go back to work for a rest


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2022)

Getting my mega workbench in place in the new workshop. Had my eye on a new precision router insert, lift & motor set and just pulled the trigger on it. So my workshop centrepiece will be an 8' x 4' island with table saw, outfeed table, assembly bench and router workstation all built in to one place with tons of storage and all of the dust extraction hidden in the middle of it all (accessibly through a false cabinet door). 

It's about time I finally got it done as I have a back-book of orders needing filled


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

Just got a HMRC letter saying I've overpaid and they're refunding me £57.60! Nice bonus.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just got a HMRC letter saying I've overpaid and they're refunding me £57.60! Nice bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry in 12 months time they will write a letter saying you owe them £57.60


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just got a HMRC letter saying I've overpaid and they're refunding me £57.60! Nice bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I just got an email saying "important tax statement information - log in to your account to view"... ice shiver down my spine as these spell bad news 99.9% of the time. 

Logged in, £123.23 over paid . Happy days and makes a nice change from the "you owe is a grand" ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I just got an email saying "important tax statement information - log in to your account to view"... ice shiver down my spine as these spell bad news 99.9% of the time.

Logged in, £123.23 over paid . Happy days and makes a nice change from the "you owe is a grand" ones.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - when I opened the letter I thought they were angry at me because the wrote my full name out in capitals!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah - when I opened the letter I thought they were angry at me because the wrote my full name out in capitals! 

Click to expand...

They even do that in their emails 😂.

Dear GREIG… 

Alright luv, no need to shout…


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't worry in 12 months time they will write a letter saying you owe them £57.60
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had that letter on the same day as the one telling me I’d overpaid 🤦‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve had that letter on the same day as the one telling me I’d overpaid 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

My wife got chased for months for £1000 (roughly) in "underpayment" 

I was like how? She earns under the tax limit entirely so doesn't owe a penny 

Turns out her work put her down as being paid twice for one entire year when they mucked up the moving a payslip companies

Impressive 

That took some sorting out


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Getting my mega workbench in place in the new workshop. Had my eye on a new precision router insert, lift & motor set and just pulled the trigger on it. So my workshop centrepiece will be an 8' x 4' island with table saw, outfeed table, assembly bench and router workstation all built in to one place with tons of storage and all of the dust extraction hidden in the middle of it all (accessibly through a false cabinet door).

It's about time I finally got it done as I have a back-book of orders needing filled 

Click to expand...

Sounds good, any pics?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sounds good, any pics?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, once the router lift is installed and all the t-track and bench dog holes are drilled I’ll get some.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not yet, once the router lift is installed and all the t-track and bench dog holes are drilled I’ll get some.
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2022)

Not sure if this fits here or in Random Irritations...

Evri/Hermes..how useless are they?
A couple of weeks ago I sold a fairway shaft to a girl in Wales
Sent it off and, of course, it didn't arrive.
Refund given, claim on insurance made, claim settled a week later, money in the account...end of story.
Until 20 minutes ago when turns up back here...with her name and my address on the label...
So I've been reimbursed for it and I've got it back so I can sell it again
Bunch of know-nothing bozos


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Paid for a VAX floor steamer a couple of years ago. The handle broke a couple of weeks ago. Contacted VAX about a new handle and there is not one in the whole country. I politely complained to  VAX. They called me and a few days ago I paid £29.99 for a £100 machine. Result.
However as Imurg mentioned it was delivered by Evri/ Hermes. Flippin eck you could start a thread on how crap they are.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

The Footie Thread read being a decent read for a change...not sure why  but long may it last.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Footie Thread read being a decent read for a change...not sure why  but long may it last.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Amanda but have to disagree. 
It's all moaning about the refs and VAR!
I remember years and years ago when I went to my first ever football match. It was Charlton Athletic at the valley. All I can remember about the game was everybody shouting and swearing at the ref! I thought, why can't they just watch the game. 
Nothing much has changed I'm afraid!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry Amanda but have to disagree.
It's all moaning about the refs and VAR!
I remember years and years ago when I went to my first ever football match. It was Charlton Athletic at the valley. All I can remember about the game was everybody shouting and swearing at the ref! I thought, why can't they just watch the game.
Nothing much has changed I'm afraid!
		
Click to expand...

One man’s meat etc…. I remember fondly my first matches in the mid/late 70s joining in with the chanting 😁

To the tune of Oh My Darling Clementine…

“Whose your father 
Whose your father
Whose your father referee
You haven’t got one, haven’t got one
Your a bleep bleep referee” 😆


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry Amanda but have to disagree.
It's all moaning about the refs and VAR!
I remember years and years ago when I went to my first ever football match. It was Charlton Athletic at the valley. All I can remember about the game was everybody shouting and swearing at the ref! I thought, why can't they just watch the game.
Nothing much has changed I'm afraid!
		
Click to expand...

I hear you but it's (almost) less partisan/tribal and not dominated by one club's fans...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I hear you but it's (almost) less partisan/tribal and not dominated by one club's fans...
		
Click to expand...

Is that because they only sing when they're winning


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566214510423281665
Taylor Hawkins 16 year old son filling in for his late father for the foos 

Simply brilliant


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2022)

A new series of Detectorists is being filmed 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2022)

Have I Got News For You.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2022)

My eldest daughter being so happy with her new girlfriend. 

The last one was a crazy mofo


----------



## chellie (Sep 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have I Got News For You. 

Click to expand...

Was that the "tribute" one?


----------



## chellie (Sep 4, 2022)

Our local alpaca farm had an open day today. Had a fabulous hour there with granddaughter and her mum.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2022)

Watching the latest bunch of “celebs” starting on sas who dares wins .
they can expect pain, misery and suffering…


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 4, 2022)

Got a PB in my first half marathon in 8 years today. 
21 seconds quicker and the time would've started with a 1 as well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			Was that the "tribute" one?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment as that may border on political...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 5, 2022)

Rugby season starts up again on Friday


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2022)

I do love first day back of term ...

Wife back at work ..
Eldest taken to her first day back, telling everyone in the queue who will listen that she will be a big cousin soon.
Twins off to soft play with my mum and dad as they just love spending time with the kids 

What is a man to do? Oh yes hit the course.

Broke 90 for first time aswell 

Happy September


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2022)

Toothpaste came out the tube onto the brush just like on the TV adverts, cracking start to the day 




(edit: not been fitted for either, both are aquafresh)


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2022)

*Timpsons..*

We have a Timpsons at our local supermarket.  we use them for laundry.  Since pandemic, prices have gone up and opening hours have been reduced.  Now they close at 6pm.  How do they expect people to come back from work and pick up their laundry??

I reached at about 6:10 pm today.  The lady was switching off the lights and leaving the shop.  She apologised and told me to come back tomorrow at 9am to pick up. 
I told her that that i cant do it, since i was there to pick up my son's school blazer for tomorrow new term.   She promptly put her stuff on the floor and went back into the store, switched on all the lights, went hunting for the uniform and got it for me.
Where do you get this kind of service... Love them to bits...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2022)

The A1 in Northumberland is up for dualling in 2 sections. It desperately needs it, it's been promised for years. Plans are drawn, approval was given and then all was put on hold. Another review was requested, , it was bumped back and back. We were waiting for the inevitable binning off. The new bod in charge at transport as of last night is the mp for the section that will be dualled and has campaigned for it repeatedly. I'm expecting to see diggers on Monday 😆.

Bring it on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2022)

The view to Sintra just a couple of Kms away last night from our Quinta - with the castle and palaces all floodlit. Stunning.  And the quinta we are staying in, rural and quiet, and a perfect complement to the superb Lisbon City Centre hotel of previous few nights.  Counting ourselves very fortunate to be able to have this short break.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The A1 in Northumberland is up for dualling in 2 sections. It desperately needs it, it's been promised for years. Plans are drawn, approval was given and then all was put on hold. Another review was requested, , it was bumped back and back. We were waiting for the inevitable binning off. The new bod in charge at transport as of last night is the mp for the section that will be dualled and has campaigned for it repeatedly. I'm expecting to see diggers on Monday 😆.

Bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

That stretch of road is pathetic, a complete disgrace that it is still a single carriageway.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			That stretch of road is pathetic, a complete disgrace that it is still a single carriageway.
		
Click to expand...

It is and I'm on it every day . If it can't get done now with AMT in charge of the dept then it will never happen. Everything is ready to go, literally everything, she just needs to pick up the phone and say 'go'.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is and I'm on it every day . If it can't get done now with AMT in charge of the dept then it will never happen. Everything is ready to go, literally everything, she just needs to pick up the phone and say 'go'.
		
Click to expand...

what is in it for her?  is she going to stand for reelection from there?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2022)

Mudball said:



			what is in it for her?  is she going to stand for reelection from there?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. She is the sitting MP for Berwick, covers Berwick down through Northumberland. She lives in the area, knows the problem. It is the key road going through the county and is a pain in the backside for most of the route going through her patch. It has been one of the top 2 issues for the constituency for the last 30-40 years, farming being the other. It gets raised every election, it gets promised every election, it is impossible not to be aware how big a deal this is up here.. It is the closest now that it has ever been, work was due to start last January, but looked like getting bounced again. If she doesn't go through with it then she may as well resign as the MP before the next election. It is unthinkable up here for her to reject it after she has promised it at the last few elections, campaigned for it etc.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes. She is the sitting MP for Berwick, covers Berwick down through Northumberland. She lives in the area, knows the problem. It is the key road going through the county and is a pain in the backside for most of the route going through her patch. It has been one of the top 2 issues for the constituency for the last 30-40 years, farming being the other. It gets raised every election, it gets promised every election, it is impossible not to be aware how big a deal this is up here.. It is the closest now that it has ever been, work was due to start last January, but looked like getting bounced again. If she doesn't go through with it then she may as well resign as the MP before the next election. It is unthinkable up here for her to reject it after she has promised it at the last few elections, campaigned for it etc.
		
Click to expand...

I wont be surprised if it does not get in...  there are plenty of reasons for not being able to do it....  Remember there is no magic money tree for such things... we borrorowed for Covid and now for Energy bills, we also have a war etc.   

PS: Hopefully better sense will prevail and things happen for you


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I wont be surprised if it does not get in...  *there are plenty of reasons for not being able to do it*....  Remember there is no magic money tree for such things... we borrorowed for Covid and now for Energy bills, we also have a war etc.  

PS: Hopefully better sense will prevail and things happen for you
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we have heard them all . I'd list them and advise why it hasn't happened in reality but I would then definitely be straying into political territory and so far I have, hopefully, walked the line just about okay. Fingers are all crossed


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2022)

What ever happened to him 🤔
Use to love a tub of cockles after a skin full.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 44225

What ever happened to him 🤔
Use to love a tub of cockles after a skin full.
		
Click to expand...

Closely followed by the salvation army man once you had your money out 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2022)

New series of Bake Off starts next week


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 44225

What ever happened to him 🤔
Use to love a tub of cockles after a skin full.
		
Click to expand...

When my generation was young and in pubs we had the Chinese fake DVD sellers in the pubs, not a fish man. 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When my generation was young and in pubs we had the Chinese fake DVD sellers in the pubs, not a fish man. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m only 40 😬😂
I remember both.
Happy days 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m only 40 😬😂
I remember both.
Happy days 😂
		
Click to expand...

Must be a Northern thing then, never heard of a 'fish man' in pubs round here!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Must be a Northern thing then, never heard of a 'fish man' in pubs round here!
		
Click to expand...

Never drank in a proper boozer, more like.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never drank in a proper boozer, more like.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what to say to that. I don't really feel like I've missed out on a great experience by not meeting a 'fish man'. 😂


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Must be a Northern thing then, never heard of a 'fish man' in pubs round here!
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn’t just a northern thing every weekend there was a man selling seafood in pubs around. SE London, don’t suppose you remember the toffe apple man coming round on his bike either 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 7, 2022)

After 6 years I won my first Bowls trophy tonight.
I lost one semifinal and another final last week.
Not bad for an auld yin who had previously never progressed past the 2nd round.

Re fish man.
Really weird experience for me when I moved to Kent/Surrey from the cultured Lothians.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			No it wasn’t just a northern thing every weekend there was a man selling seafood in pubs around. SE London, don’t suppose you remember the toffe apple man coming round on his bike either 😂
		
Click to expand...

I remember both, but not seen the fish man for 30+years. (E London) bit odd really looking back, supping away Sunday lunch time then chomping away on a tray of cockles or whelks! Quick lick of the fingers then back on the beer. 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2022)

Friday and Saturday in my local (maybe also rest of week) we had the cockles and fish sticks guy, plus the Sally Army…the SA played a neat trick…a bloke went round pubs with two pretty lassies…he stood by the door as the two lassies took their winning smiles and donation boxes around the pub.😍


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2022)

When I first started going in pubs, the Sally Army always came in on a Friday night collecting and handing out their newspapers.   Haven't seen that in years.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2022)

IanM said:



			When I first started going in pubs, the Sally Army always came in on a Friday night collecting and handing out their newspapers.   Haven't seen that in years.
		
Click to expand...

Just a small reflection of the collapse of the country‘s spiritual and moral fibre 😉


----------



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just a small reflection of the collapse of the country‘s spiritual and moral fibre 😉
		
Click to expand...

And the lack of high class tambourine players nowadays


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just a small reflection of the collapse of the country‘s spiritual and moral fibre 😉
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, I'll bite...  How does the absence of the Sally Army (in pubs on Fridays) reflect the collapse of the country's spiritual & moral fibre? Presumably it could only reflect the collapse of commitment within the Sally Army?


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I remember both, but not seen the fish man for 30+years. (E London) bit odd really looking back, supping away Sunday lunch time then chomping away on a tray of cockles or whelks! Quick lick of the fingers then back on the beer. 😁
		
Click to expand...

The thought of eating cockles and whelks makes me feel ill. 🤢🤮


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The thought of eating cockles and whelks makes me feel ill. 🤢🤮
		
Click to expand...


Lol....Those of a lesser Constitution normally went for the Crabstick option.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sadly it would be rare these days to find a pub that would let someone in to sell snacks on their premises as it may detract from them selling their high priced offerings.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Go on then, I'll bite...  How does the absence of the Sally Army (in pubs on Fridays) reflect the collapse of the country's spiritual & moral fibre? Presumably it could only reflect the collapse of commitment within the Sally Army?
		
Click to expand...

Did you miss the smiley????😳


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Sometimes, just sometimes, this Forum is one of the best places in the world....
👏👏👏👍👍👍


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sometimes, just sometimes, this Forum is one of the best places in the world....
👏👏👏👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

i am sure we'll all be behind your new career choice mate


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			i am sure we'll all be behind your new career choice mate 

Click to expand...

Have you got a pair of rip-off shorts I can borrow..?


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Have you got a pair of rip-off shorts I can borrow..?
		
Click to expand...

maybe!

you can try your routine out at H4H


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			maybe!

you can try your routine out at H4H
		
Click to expand...

Not in front of Vicky


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Go on then, I'll bite...  How does the absence of the Sally Army (in pubs on Fridays) reflect the collapse of the country's spiritual & moral fibre? Presumably it could only reflect the collapse of commitment within the Sally Army?
		
Click to expand...

Simply that it seems to be the case that, compared with 40yrs ago when the girls were smiling as they shook their boxes to us, there is felt to be less need for any formal spiritual support, and just IMO that _could_ be linked to changes in behaviours that are not all to the positive..(though plse, plse note my winking smiley - I’m not 100% serious).


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Simply that it seems to be the case that, compared with 40yrs ago when the girls were smiling as they shook their boxes to us, there is felt to be less need for any formal spiritual support, and just IMO that could be linked to changes in behaviours that are not all to the positive..(though plse note my winking smiley - I’m not 100% serious).
		
Click to expand...

A religious organisation using young attractive girls to extract money from drunk men in pubs on a Friday night is definitely the moral fibre modern society is lacking 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			A religious organisation using young attractive girls to extract money from drunk men in pubs on a Friday night is definitely the moral fibre modern society is lacking 😉
		
Click to expand...

They were in early.  And it was fun and there was a lot of friendly banter as they were the same lassies every week.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Friday and Saturday in my local (maybe also rest of week) we had the cockles and fish sticks guy, plus the Sally Army…the SA played a neat trick…a bloke went round pubs with two pretty lassies…he stood by the door as the two lassies took their winning smiles and donation boxes around the pub.😍
		
Click to expand...

You were lucky. A 40 & 80 year old. Always bought the Young Soldier. One Friday night a few young lad were giving them some grief. They were ‘encouraged’ to drink elsewhere.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 8, 2022)

Car insurance renewal that's £200 cheaper than last year. Result!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2022)

My dog, a spaniel, has been getting grumpier and grumpier when we clip her. The real deal breaker has been her front legs and paws. We haven't been able to cut them for about 4-5 months now and they have gone full Afghan whilst the rest of her is okay. Someone recommended Pets at Home scissors, we have tried others that haven't really worked, and we tried them tonight. Armed with them and a full bowl of chopped carrots I went to work.

Boom, brilliant. They cut superbly. As my gran would say, you could have stuffed a cushion with what I took off. Not as neat as clippers but good enough. Looks better, will dry quicker.

Anyone struggling with dodgy scissors, try PetsatHome own brand 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 10, 2022)

Knocked this out for Sophias 3rd birthday party


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't know what to say to that. I don't really feel like I've missed out on a great experience by not meeting a 'fish man'. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh but you have 😂


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 10, 2022)

Collecting 270 + signatures on a petition from motorists using the diversion route at bottom of our garden in just 4 sessions , to the County Council to give our collapsed culvert and road closure maximum priority


----------



## JSims (Sep 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is and I'm on it every day . If it can't get done now with AMT in charge of the dept then it will never happen. Everything is ready to go, literally everything, she just needs to pick up the phone and say 'go'.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no doubt that it needs doing, but ..
If she does that, she'll open herself to claims of corruption! So it _could_ actually take longer to be approved with her running the show than simply as an annoying lobbyist!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2022)

CNC laser arrived, easy set up and what a bit of kit. Going to have some fun with this.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			CNC laser arrived, easy set up and what a bit of kit. Going to have some fun with this.
		
Click to expand...

Photos for a geeky man who is interested please 👌😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Photos for a geeky man who is interested please 👌😂
		
Click to expand...

I'll set up a run tomorrow and get a picture of the results. I just tested it on some nice raw cherry blanks earlier.

Stinks a bit when it's burning the image but the quality of the reproduction was superb.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll set up a run tomorrow and get a picture of the results. I just tested it on some nice raw cherry blanks earlier.

Stinks a bit when it's burning the image but the quality of the reproduction was superb.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds superb.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sounds superb.
		
Click to expand...

My lad wants to do a woodwork project (as he really enjoys it at school but 'the tools are a bit limited' in his words). So we're going to start him off with making a cutting board, just to get him in to using the jointer, table saw and gluing up etc. So with the CNC I can personalise it for him, I made this little logo vector for him and tested it on some planed cherry. 






The first is just the vectored outline and the second is line-by-line and this is only on 50% at the laser head, bear in mind cherry is quite a hard wood as well.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

@GreiginFife with your knowledge of wood types a question if I may. We have built a sleeper wall (softwood sleepers)  in the back garden and want to put a seat on the top at one part (1.2m wide). We were looking at making the seat from deck boards/scaffold planks etc but struggling to find anything we like. Were now considering using something like Teak planks - is this a decent option or would you recommend something else?


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 12, 2022)

Been struggling with a Mixed tee comp issue and sorted out for me by IanMcC , top job


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



@GreiginFife with your knowledge of wood types a question if I may. We have built a sleeper wall (softwood sleepers)  in the back garden and want to put a seat on the top at one part (1.2m wide). We were looking at making the seat from deck boards/scaffold planks etc but struggling to find anything we like. Were now considering using something like Teak planks - is this a decent option or would you recommend something else?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on how much you need tbh. For outdoor projects hardwood is always going to beat softwood like sleepers or deck boards. But, and it's a big but, not all hardwood has good weather resistant properties and the like of oak and even teak will need treated with some sort of oil/preserver. For my outdoor work I always try to get Cedar where possible. It's slightly cheaper than Teak (which for the most part is usually actually Iroko) but also slightly harder to come by. 

Now, more than ever, budget plays a huge part. I have had to stop buying black walnut as the prices are mental.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It depends on how much you need tbh. For outdoor projects hardwood is always going to beat softwood like sleepers or deck boards. But, and it's a big but, not all hardwood has good weather resistant properties and the like of oak and even teak will need treated with some sort of oil/preserver. For my outdoor work I always try to get Cedar where possible. It's slightly cheaper than Teak (which for the most part is usually actually Iroko) but also slightly harder to come by.

Now, more than ever, budget plays a huge part. I have had to stop buying black walnut as the prices are mental.
		
Click to expand...


Many thanks Grieg, we like Cedar so will see if we can source some


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Many thanks Grieg, we like Cedar so will see if we can source some 

Click to expand...

The beauty of Cedar is that it will naturally "silver" over time, but if you get a UV resistant oil like Osmo you can lock the colour in from the start or you can let it weather a bit and then lock in the colour that you like. There's not many timbers that will do that (Siberian Larch will but I wouldn't like to buy that at the minute with the war and all).


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Many thanks Grieg, we like Cedar so will see if we can source some 

Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18555881...m8cfEy1InZsejKqPXBrgm8Wsk8|tkp:Bk9SR5aG5qbmYA

Looks decent tbh, at £15 a 2.4m length, that's a good price considering the market. Just nip it through a table saw to get rid of the T&G (unless you wanted to use the T&G to add strength to the seat).


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185558813417?hash=item2b342acae9:g:GtwAAOSwzJti4vyw&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAsAQT7vVkaOf8dXGpNHIxsEWuNAoDq1tQbyom4QykRyGo1Ym5yOhm8Brnh/RdU9KD3f1698InA4ME66NzAbkvr6qGbvS71j3Ju91+TD9DD08OcHGBOrQ5cDxKQdE8ooeAshs0AKO24ZhUDjbAXXRMNlTw0HGTQ1M5bpvY1I7x0f7Z5VzDK8FEShp2RNU+N2mWi0GSk9ak3ECJ+cIjlEm8cfEy1InZsejKqPXBrgm8Wsk8|tkp:Bk9SR5aG5qbmYA

Looks decent tbh, at £15 a 2.4m length, that's a good price considering the market. Just nip it through a table saw to get rid of the T&G (unless you wanted to use the T&G to add strength to the seat).
		
Click to expand...


Ok thats local enough  Now to check Mrs F likes it lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			You were lucky. A 40 & 80 year old. Always bought the Young Soldier. One Friday night a few young lad were giving them some grief. They were ‘encouraged’ to drink elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

We would just give a donation, but had a choice of The Young Soldier or the War Cry.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ok thats local enough  Now to check Mrs F likes it lol
		
Click to expand...

If she doesn't like Cedar, she's a wrong-un 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Osmo-Prote...ction+oil+420+clear+satin+250ml,aps,62&sr=8-8

That's all you need to seal it and lock in the colour. 125ml will be more than enough and Osmo is bloody expensive, but it goes a long way.


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2022)

After a leisurely drive we’ve arrived at our caravan for the week in Ladram Bay.


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Knocked this out for Sophias 3rd birthday party
View attachment 44261

Click to expand...

Well done mate!
how long was it on the BBQ? 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Well done mate!
how long was it on the BBQ? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

22 minutes with it at 180. Smoked cake went down pretty well


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			If she doesn't like Cedar, she's a wrong-un 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Osmo-Protection-Oil-Clear-Finish/dp/B00J2XF182/ref=sr_1_8?crid=1FJ2G14WBFD18&keywords=osmo+uv+protection+oil+420+clear+satin+250ml&qid=1662998954&sprefix=osmo+uv+protection+oil+420+clear+satin+250ml,aps,62&sr=8-8

That's all you need to seal it and lock in the colour. 125ml will be more than enough and Osmo is bloody expensive, but it goes a long way.
		
Click to expand...


Confirmed not a wrong un, shes now looking at larch before we buy the cedar


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Confirmed not a wrong un, shes now looking at larch before we buy the cedar 

Click to expand...

Just remember Larch is a softwood (albeit on the firmer side of soft) so has more knots (as there are more smaller lower branches). 

If you were closer I have 80 Siberian Larch off cuts ranging from 600mm to 900mm that you could have had.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just remember Larch is a softwood (albeit on the firmer side of soft) so has more knots (as there are more smaller lower branches).

If you were closer I have 80 Siberian Larch off cuts ranging from 600mm to 900mm that you could have had.
		
Click to expand...

If it's free he's probably on his way...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just remember Larch is a softwood (albeit on the firmer side of soft) so has more knots (as there are more smaller lower branches).

If you were closer I have 80 Siberian Larch off cuts ranging from 600mm to 900mm that you could have had.
		
Click to expand...

Greg, is larch a soft wood which has good natural oils within it. Am sure that when I did our outside kitchen cooking area I used larch T and G for the doors. Same was coated with Barratines sealer.
Re sleepers I found a company that when it comes to oak sleeper, they are as cheap as Pine. fantastic if you live local.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ywood.co.uk/&usg=AOvVaw0UmrboAD8_x-Q0aa-52Oe3
The uprights and cross members are Oak.
the top garden raised flower bed has the seat built into it


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Greg, is larch a soft wood which has good natural oils within it. Am sure that when I did our outside kitchen cooking area I used larch T and G for the doors. Same was coated with Barratines sealer.
Re sleepers I found a company that when it comes to oak sleeper, they are as cheap as Pine. fantastic if you live local.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwix-qWx74_6AhXZMMAKHXtNDDkQFnoECAQQAQ&url=https://www.luxurywood.co.uk/&usg=AOvVaw0UmrboAD8_x-Q0aa-52Oe3
The uprights and cross members are Oak.
the top garden raised flower bed has the seat built into it
		
Click to expand...

Larch is a soft wood as I stated but it’s on the former side as opposed to pine/redwood. 

Larch leeches the oils over time which causes it to change colour, my workshop is clad in Siberian Larch. 

UK larch is softer and has more knots which look unsightly and can affect stability. 

Oak over pine for sleepers is madness and a total waste IMO.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's free he's probably on his way... 

Click to expand...


just gone past the watford gap, long way to go


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Larch is a soft wood as I stated but it’s on the former side as opposed to pine/redwood.

Larch leeches the oils over time which causes it to change colour, my workshop is clad in Siberian Larch.

UK larch is softer and has more knots which look unsightly and can affect stability.

*Oak over pine for sleepers is madness and a total waste IMO.*

Click to expand...

genuinely interested, why would that be?


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 12, 2022)

Getting two of my grandkids to print and put labels in my new jukebox. Records in tomorrow can’t wait.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			genuinely interested, why would that be?
		
Click to expand...

Oak is a very decorative structural wood that is currently about 3-4 times more expensive than redwood. 

Soft wood can be pressure treated to provide longevity for ground contact conditions. Oak needs to be treated using an oil or similar but still not great in ground contact conditions. 

For comparison, from the local merchant. Oak in 20mm x 120mm is £23.36 per meter. Treated redwood 19mm x 120mm is £6.59 per meter. 
Untreated PAR redwood (finishing timber) same dimensions £5.46 per meter. 

Using Oak for ground contact is madness IMO


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Oak is a very decorative structural wood that is currently about 3-4 times more expensive than redwood.

Soft wood can be pressure treated to provide longevity for ground contact conditions. Oak needs to be treated using an oil or similar but still not great in ground contact conditions.

For comparison, from the local merchant. Oak in 20mm x 120mm is £23.36 per meter. Treated redwood 19mm x 120mm is £6.59 per meter.
Untreated PAR redwood (finishing timber) same dimensions £5.46 per meter.

Using Oak for ground contact is madness IMO
		
Click to expand...

Cheers me man👍 every days a school day.When I did the raised flower bed it was always by intentions of using Sftwood treated sleepers. Re the kitchen area, because they were in the ground my thought process I’d they are hardwood they would of lasted longer.for the sake of £5 extra for the oak it seemed logical.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers me man👍 every days a school day.When I did the raised flower bed it was always by intentions of using Sftwood treated sleepers. Re the kitchen area, because they were in the ground my thought process I’d they are hardwood they would of lasted longer.for the sake of £5 extra for the oak it seemed logical.
		
Click to expand...

Oak has the added challenge that it's full of tanins that leech out causing the oak to go black. You also need to use stainless steel fixings otherwise they will also blacken.

The sleepers in that add are "green" so they have not been dried, almost fresh sawn hence only approx. £10 more than redwood. I have worked once with green oak, never again. It's a nightmare. As it dries it twists and splits like mad and you need to keep on it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Oak has the added challenge that it's full of tanins that leech out causing the oak to go black. You also need to use stainless steel fixings otherwise they will also blacken.

The sleepers in that add are "green" so they have not been dried, almost fresh sawn hence only approx. £10 more than redwood. I have worked once with green oak, never again. It's a nightmare. As it dries it twists and splits like mad and you need to keep on it.
		
Click to expand...

The first winter parts of the oak did go black. We put that down to them being covered to protecting then through the winter. Last year we left them uncovered and they seemed better.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Think its time for an "Ask Greig anything" thread


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			The first winter parts of the oak did go black. We put that down to them being covered to protecting then through the winter. Last year we left them uncovered and they seemed better.
		
Click to expand...

The blackening is normal and once it's happened it tails off, hence it being better this time. It's unsightly and can stain though. 

I love working with oak, the smell of cut oak is amazing. Just too expensive at the moment.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Think its time for an "Ask Greig anything" thread 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Think its time for an "Ask Greig anything" thread 

Click to expand...

Every days a school Day 😁👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2022)

My daughter reminding me that 19th isn't just the Queen's funeral, it's also Mrs SiLH's birthday.  I hadn't forgotten. But nice that my daughter felt the need to remind me...as if...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Think its time for an "Ask Greig anything" thread 

Click to expand...

Within reason, there are some things we don't need to know...


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Within reason, there are some things we don't need to know... 

Click to expand...

A good point, well made…


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Within reason, there are some things we don't need to know... 

Click to expand...

Well we are already asking him about his soft and hard wood, there’s not many places left to go


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Well we are already asking him about his soft and hard wood, there’s not many places left to go
		
Click to expand...

What happens when he wants hardwood, but only has softwood available? Blue tablets?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 14, 2022)

Rooter said:



			What happens when he wants hardwood, but only has softwood available? Blue tablets?
		
Click to expand...

Definite use of an artificial hardener...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2022)

Mrs d and I have our flu and Covid booster jabs booked !


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2022)

Sat here eating ice cream


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat here eating ice cream
	View attachment 44324

Click to expand...

What ice cream tho?


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			What ice cream tho?
		
Click to expand...

vanilla for me


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			vanilla for me
		
Click to expand...

Had you as more of a Raspberry Ripple kinda Guy...


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 14, 2022)

For a first woodworking project, proud of my boy. He did his own cross cuts, rip cuts, 4 lots of sanding and used the router table like a pro to profile the edges. 

The results aren't too bad either


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			For a first woodworking project, proud of my boy. He did his own cross cuts, rip cuts, 4 lots of sanding and used the router table like a pro to profile the edges.

The results aren't too bad either 

View attachment 44329

Click to expand...

Looks very professional! 
Is it a coffee table top? 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Looks very professional!
Is it a coffee table top? 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 😊. It’s not, it’s a cutting board. The picture makes it quite hard to get the scale but it’s only 400 x 300mm. 

Maybe move him on to table joinery next 🤔😁


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Thanks 😊. It’s not, it’s a cutting board. The picture makes it quite hard to get the scale but it’s only 400 x 300mm. 

Maybe move him on to table joinery next 🤔😁
		
Click to expand...

When is he taking orders? 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			When is he taking orders? 😂
		
Click to expand...

He enjoyed doing it so much that he’d take orders tomorrow if he could 😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 15, 2022)

Is no one going to mention him being a chip off the old block?
Oops!


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger Federer. All class even in retirement!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570402045085253632


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

Got the family Silverstone F1 2023 tickets. My boys are over the moon.


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2022)

Heading to Palmares early next week... haven't flown since Oct 2019.   Golf with our buddies who live there, good wine and fresh seafood.  Can't go wrong!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2022)

David Beckham. He has apparently just passed through the hall to pay his respects to Her Majesty, having queued for 12 hours with the plebs. Fair play sir.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			David Beckham. He has apparently just passed through the hall to pay his respects to Her Majesty, having queued for 12 hours with the plebs. Fair play sir.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it - what a great guy...


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 17, 2022)

A glorious day for the kids football to start the new season.


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2022)

46 year old Darren Stevens ending his Kent cricket career with a trophy at Lords!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			46 year old Darren Stevens ending his Kent cricket career with a trophy at Lords!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And the Kent crowd chanting "One more year!"


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 18, 2022)

off to Hethrow later for a night flight to Cape Town for 18 days. Got a great 4 part schedule of: 1. Garden Route; 2. Beach/ relax at casino timeshare resort called Mykonos in Langebaan, 100 north of Cape Town; 3. A few nights in Franshhoek full of wine tasting; 4. 3 nights at The Waterfront to finish. Can't wait


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2022)

The Christmas duty sheets came out last night. I did have an arrangement with one colleague to work his boxing day for My Xmas Eve but he unfortunately is stepped up to another role for 3 months as of December so that went.

Another colleague without me even asking just txt me saying "you got young kids I notice your working Xmas Eve if you want I'll work it for a credit" (on our shift mafia system)

Always impossible to get that covered especially with covid ruining a few Xmas etc people want time at home.

What a gent , my mum will be delighted she does Xmas day that day with my aunt etc and that side the family so it's important to us.

Delighted


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Just went to cancel my Now TV subscription via my online account. They offered me a deal of £20 a month for 6 months. Usually when I cancel they only give me a 3 month deal at a reduced cost. Sky must be getting desperate to keep hold of people.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank Grud for Netflix, Prime, NowTV and TF2 MvM today.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 19, 2022)

Finally getting started on the French cleat system in the workshop. I WILL have order and tidiness soon.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 19, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Finally getting started on the French cleat system in the workshop. I WILL have order and tidiness soon.
		
Click to expand...

Once again, pictures again please. 😉
No rush though, take your time. 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Once again, pictures again please. 😉
No rush though, take your time. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I will get some pictures once it's closer to done. It's taking some time to build all the storage shelves and tool holders whereas putting the wall cleats on was the easy part. the 45 degree edges are bloody sharp on the plywood though!


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2022)

Sitting having lunch on the patio of the hotel overlooking the links 9 at  Palmares and the sea.

Playing it tomorrow at member guest rates..€50.   That's a bargain


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 20, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I will get some pictures once it's closer to done. It's taking some time to build all the storage shelves and tool holders whereas putting the wall cleats on was the easy part. the 45 degree edges are bloody sharp on the plywood though!
		
Click to expand...

👍 Sounds like the router needs to come out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			👍 Sounds like the router needs to come out.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, table saw has ripped through all the cleats and backers nicely.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Once again, pictures again please. 😉
No rush though, take your time. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just the first two done. Small one over by the door and larger one over the small corner workbench. Still another two long ones to be installed but starting to get some order in to things. Having the big assembly/outfeed table is making things much easier.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 20, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just the first two done. Small one over by the door and larger one over the small corner workbench. Still another two long ones to be installed but starting to get some order in to things. Having the big assembly/outfeed table is making things much easier.

View attachment 44413

View attachment 44414

Click to expand...

Looks really good, is that a converted garage or have you nicked the wife's kitchen? 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Looks really good, is that a converted garage or have you nicked the wife's kitchen? 😂
		
Click to expand...

It’s a custom built 6m x 4m workshop. I was originally just going to do it as an “add-on” to the new garage but we had a bit of land down the back of the garden that was just asking to be developed. 

No way would I get an inch of that kitchen!😂


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 20, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s a custom built 6m x 4m workshop. I was originally just going to do it as an “add-on” to the new garage but we had a bit of land down the back of the garden that was just asking to be developed.

No way would I get an inch of that kitchen!😂
		
Click to expand...

You're fortunate to have the room to build your dream workshop. Do you get some of your ideas from utube videos? Have you watched any of the videos of The Restoration Couple? Sorry about all the questions but I'm seriously interested.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			You're fortunate to have the room to build your dream workshop. Do you get some of your ideas from utube videos? Have you watched any of the videos of The Restoration Couple? Sorry about all the questions but I'm seriously interested.
		
Click to expand...

We're lucky to live quite rurally which means bigger gardens. We are close to 50% of the total curtilage now though so no more building unless something else goes. 

I do get some ideas from YT but mostly it's just problem solving using techniques that either friends or my old man taught me (like French Cleats). I have watched some of the Restoration Couple, but I don't watch a lot of YT, I prefer to problem solve myself.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2022)

Received an email from a private parking company today, agreeing to cancel a parking penalty after I told them that their penalty charge notice didnt comply with the POFA requirements and that therefore they couldn't win a court case should they be stupid enough to try that route.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Fried Bread


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 21, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Received an email from a private parking company today, agreeing to cancel a parking penalty after I told them that their penalty charge notice didnt comply with the POFA requirements and that therefore they couldn't win a court case should they be stupid enough to try that route.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest how did the notice not comply?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Out of interest how did the notice not comply?
		
Click to expand...

Pofa 2012 is the law that requires private parking companies to contain certain wording to comply with the law when issuing a PPN. Section 9 (2) f, requires them to inform the registered keeper that if the driver doesn't pay then the keeper can be held responsible for the charge. I told them that they were required to inform the keeper of that in the Parking Charge Notice and by their failure to do so meant that as the keeper wasn't required to name the driver and couldn't be held responsible, as they had failed to inform the keeper as required by statute.


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2022)

Barclays fraud dept


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			Barclays fraud dept
		
Click to expand...

They were good for me. Sorted a couple of fraudulent payments on my Visa card within a day.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

The soldiers who were captured in Ukraine being released.
Brokered by the Saudis though, is it classed as Soldier Washing


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 23, 2022)

In a Teams meeting yesterday, a client asked all in attendance to go on camera. One of the consultants who has caused us chew ignored this request. When it came time to for the consultant to present his section, the client again, but much more directly asked for his camera to be switched on. There was a bit of a kerfuffle and background noise. About 20 seconds later, the camera came on in what was the messiest kitchen I’ve ever seen. Dirty pots and stacks of papers were all over the place. Front and centre was the consultant, wearing what I can only assume to be his wife’s pink dressing gown. It absolutely made my day.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2022)

The bonkers IR35 rules being repealed as of April '23. 

Absolute nonsense that's created more problems than it solved. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 23, 2022)

very interesting budget ... turniing on the tap & shaking that money tree really really hard.   If i ignore impact on debt for the time being...  Liz seems to have gone full steam ahead.  The question is can we consume our way out of the recession we are in.. will it trickle down.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			very interesting budget ... turniing on the tap & shaking that money tree really really hard.   If i ignore impact on debt for the time being...  Liz seems to have gone full steam ahead.  The question is can we consume our way out of the recession we are in.. will it trickle down.
		
Click to expand...

More kicking the can down the road.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			The bonkers IR35 rules being repealed as of April '23.

Absolute nonsense that's created more problems than it solved.

Good riddance.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, that is what pushed my wife out of being a self employed contractor.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			More kicking the can down the road.
		
Click to expand...

As the americans say... this is Hail Mary Pass... she is betting that opening the taps will make the country take off and fill the coffers.  If she pulls it off, then it will be amazing, but if she cant, then god help the grandkids.     
+1 on the IR35 


(or is there a U-turn coming up)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2022)

In the middle of the rainstorm I can hope that the storm will pass and there will be a rainbow showing me the way to the pot of gold.  But for there to be a rainbow, the clouds have to part and the sun shine down.  And as much as I might hope for a rainbow given there has been one many times in the past, there are also very many times when there has been no rainbow.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Changing the rear shocks and air suspension compressor on my car. And it being as easy as it should be. Nothing was stuck or broken, and everything went back on like it should.

No doubt something will go wrong later.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Changing the rear shocks and air suspension compressor on my car. And it being as easy as it should be. Nothing was stuck or broken, and everything went back on like it should.

No doubt something will go wrong later.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that I have your luck tomorrow. I am changing out the standard M suspension to BC racing coil overs and am dreading it for the two main issues you highlight…


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I hope that I have your luck tomorrow. I am changing out the standard M suspension to BC racing coil overs and am dreading it for the two main issues you highlight…
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. The rear suspension on the F11 was surprisingly easy to change.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Good luck. The rear suspension on the F11 was surprisingly easy to change.
		
Click to expand...

I have a G20 and the rear is supposed to be a piece of cake but the front is not so easy. Hopeful that it’s all free moving. Car is only 2 years old so shouldn’t be too bad. 

I thought about doing the G16 as well but apparently it’s a proper nightmare so just going to leave that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2022)

The Zoom squirrel guy. Not as funny as the “I’m here but I’m not a cat” guy but still funny.

https://outsider.com/outdoors/viral...solute-chaos-mans-house-during-zoom-call/amp/


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			The Zoom squirrel guy. Not as funny as the “I’m here but I’m not a cat” guy but still funny.

https://outsider.com/outdoors/viral...solute-chaos-mans-house-during-zoom-call/amp/

Click to expand...

Can’t believe I’ve never seen the cat thing before, thank you thank you thank you 😂😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2022)

Once again seeing a Kingfisher whilst rowing on the river today. My first taste of 8am cold weather rowing but it was lovely on the river today (once I warmed up)!

Off to play golf this afternoon - rowing has definitely become my sport of choice


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2022)

Haven't been to London for ages. However not every day your kid sister graduates ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2022)

My lads U13 team put a magnificent performance in today with only 9 men and won 5-2. Never seen a team work so hard.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			My lads U13 team put a magnificent performance in today with only 9 men and won 5-2. Never seen a team work so hard.
		
Click to expand...


2 red cards or 2 no shows?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			2 red cards or 2 no shows?
		
Click to expand...

Started with 10 and after 5 mins the Left back had to come off injured. They played 65mins with 9 men. 

I'm buzzing for them and the coach. The coach is only a young lad but he gives up his time and they all love him.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 24, 2022)

After two and half weeks, tomorrow I can finally park back on my drive, no parking on the opposite street, no worrying about parking. 
Bliss.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Started with 10 and after 5 mins the Left back had to come off injured. They played 65mins with 9 men.

I'm buzzing for them and the coach. *The coach is only a young lad but he gives up his time and they all love him.*

Click to expand...

Can you swing him the England job?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Can you swing him the England job?
		
Click to expand...

Seems like he doesn’t have the right qualifications- he can actually win a game


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2022)

Slime said:



			Can you swing him the England job?
		
Click to expand...

No chance, Gareth is doing a fantastic job, long may he continue🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2022)

Dame Maggie Smith


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2022)

Saturday was a glorious day up here, blue skies, no wind and amazing vision.
We decided to go to Turnberry and do the Lighthouse walk, so did quite a few others.
Lady Doon took many photos and as we started back I noticed a few of the caddies had their viewers trained on the Clyde.
A pod of over 20 porpoises were making their way North.
A crowd quickly gathered, and we watched them for about 20 mins.
All nationalities happily chatting and sharing a magic moment.

A friend who was a wee bit further North at Dunure also spotted a Basking Shark about the same time


----------



## IainP (Sep 27, 2022)

Just spotted that Homie's 'rank' is 
  Hall of Fa*r*mer
😅😁😄
Now is that @PhilTheFragger up to mischief,  or a typo on the app/database? 🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2022)

IainP said:



			Just spotted that Homie's 'rank' is
  Hall of Fa*r*mer
😅😁😄
Now is that @PhilTheFragger up to mischief,  or a typo on the app/database? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I’ll go change it to what it should be
Ooo arrrrr 👍


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Once again seeing a Kingfisher whilst rowing on the river today. My first taste of 8am cold weather rowing but it was lovely on the river today (once I warmed up)!

Off to play golf this afternoon - rowing has definitely become my sport of choice 

Click to expand...

Who do you row for?

Something very special about an early morning row with the mist rising in the autumn!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Who do you row for?

Something very special about an early morning row with the mist rising in the autumn!
		
Click to expand...

Saint Neots. Only started earlier this year on a Learn to Row course but have really got into it and even raced in an eight this summer. So this will be my first Autumn/Winter rowing but so far just having a quieter stretch of river is lovely.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Just spotted that Homie's 'rank' is
  Hall of *Farmer*
😅😁😄
Now is that @PhilTheFragger up to mischief,  or a typo on the app/database? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Well his swing could be described as a little agricultural so maybe it was correct… 🤔


----------



## RichA (Sep 28, 2022)

Stuck on a train behind a dead train that's awaiting recovery on the way into London. 
I'm on a course this week and should be late enough to miss the 2 hours of mandatory propaganda before the actual learning begins. 🤞


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interesting, I’ll go change it to what it should be
Ooo arrrrr 👍
		
Click to expand...

Kill joy....  @HomerJSimpson could give Clarkson run for his money with his new show ...  'Homers Farm' going around in muddy fields with his countless FootJoys
@IainP


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2022)

When your club announces new contracts signed by all of the young tallent that the media were telling everyone were leaving and that talks had broken down #freddiesteward


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Kill joy....  @HomerJSimpson could give Clarkson run for his money with his new show ...  'Homers Farm' going around in muddy fields with his countless FootJoys
@IainP

Click to expand...

Hey @PhilTheFragger I notice mine has changed now!
🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Hey @PhilTheFragger I notice mine has changed now!
🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

@PhilTheFragger .. Well played sir... you are indeed a BOFH .. and I mean that in a nice way


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

Clearly I'm being persecuted for posting in the LIV thread, I've consulted with Pat, and the defamation suit is now in the post to @PhilTheFragger   😉😁😅


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Clearly I'm being persecuted for posting in the LIV thread, I've consulted with Pat, and the defamation suit is now in the post to @PhilTheFragger   😉😁😅
		
Click to expand...

Touché 😂😂


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Touché 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And it's not October yet.... I fear for the worst once we're into wall crawling, deepest, darkest winter.. 🙄😱😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			And it's not October yet.... I fear for the worst once we're into wall crawling, deepest, darkest winter.. 🙄😱😉
		
Click to expand...

I’ll change you back later 😂

What were you?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ll change you back later 😂

What were you?
		
Click to expand...

Great unwashed


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Clearly I'm being persecuted for posting in the LIV thread, I've consulted with Pat, and the defamation suit is now in the post to @PhilTheFragger   😉😁😅
		
Click to expand...

Hey, we’re a small group that have been honoured by a Fragger name change; own it and enjoy it, loud and proud. 😉 We may even need to have our own golf day somewhere, we band of brothers (I don’t think a sister has been honoured by Fragger in this way yet) 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hey, we’re a small group that have been honoured by a Fragger name change; own it and enjoy it, loud and proud. 😉 We may even need to have our own golf day somewhere, we band of brothers (I don’t think a sister has been honoured by Fragger in this way yet) 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not sure honoured is the right word, 
No sisters yet as I don’t fancy a slap 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not sure honoured is the right word,
No sisters yet as I don’t fancy a slap 😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ll change you back later 😂

What were you?
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely no recollection!

Annoyed I can't think of something witty to change it to 🥴. No rush.

Best let this thread return to its roots ... (although hopefully the last page or so did raise a few smiles)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2022)

Happy to take suggestions , subject to a donation to H4H 😎


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Hey @PhilTheFragger I notice mine has changed now!
🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying a ... ...... word!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hey, we’re a small group that have been honoured by a Fragger name change; own it and enjoy it, loud and proud. 😉 We may even need to have our own golf day somewhere, we band of brothers (I don’t think a sister has been honoured by Fragger in this way yet) 👍
		
Click to expand...

This is turning into Asbo as a badge of honour for youths… enjoy it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

Standing outside in an area with zero light pollution looking at the night sky. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing outside in an area with zero light pollution looking at the night sky. Absolutely stunning.
		
Click to expand...


Genuinely one of the best things with where we are currently late at night looking out at the front we get that (almost makes up for the back garden and inside the house lol)


----------



## RichA (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing outside in an area with zero light pollution looking at the night sky. Absolutely stunning.
		
Click to expand...

It was one of reasons I loved camping on Dartmoor. The vastness of it makes you feel reassuringly insignificant, doesn't it? Difficult to explain to anyone who hasn't seen it.
Those Islay malts you gather probably help the karma too.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 29, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Happy to take suggestions , subject to a donation to H4H 😎
		
Click to expand...

You can change me to "Pheasant Plucker" if you like.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ll change you back later 😂

What were you?
		
Click to expand...

Aren't those ranks automated so if you just deleted your custom one it would go back to whatever level he was at?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't think any have changed since the last forum update....you're stuck with it..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2022)

RichA said:



			It was one of reasons I loved camping on Dartmoor. *The vastness of it makes you feel reassuringly insignificant, doesn't it? *Difficult to explain to anyone who hasn't seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. 



RichA said:



			Those Islay malts you gather probably help the karma too.
		
Click to expand...

Belated 60th birthday trip. The hotel we originally booked have got very greedy (70% hike). We have found a much better deal on a B&B so I’m spending the change as I go 😁. Bowmore today completes the tour (including Jura).


----------



## RichA (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Exactly this.



Belated 60th birthday trip. The hotel we originally booked have got very greedy (70% hike). We have found a much better deal on a B&B so I’m spending the change as I go 😁. Bowmore today completes the tour (including Jura).
		
Click to expand...

If you like solitude for a picnic and don't mind half an hour driving up a single track road to the back of beyond, this beach is a stunner (it was when I was there 25 years ago, anyway)...
https://maps.app.goo.gl/nTaGXnq9rTmExqtr9?g_st=ic


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing outside in an area with zero light pollution looking at the night sky. Absolutely stunning.
		
Click to expand...

I love walking the dog late at night while at the caravan so I can see the stars


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2022)

RichA said:



			If you like solitude for a picnic and don't mind half an hour driving up a single track road to the back of beyond, this beach is a stunner (it was when I was there 25 years ago, anyway)...
https://maps.app.goo.gl/nTaGXnq9rTmExqtr9?g_st=ic

Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation.  We have a little extra time tomorrow as our ferry has been cancelled; however as it's been cancelled because of lashing rain & 50mph winds, Mrs BiM has declined my kind offer of a morning on the beach (and not very politely, it has to be said ).


----------



## RichA (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for the recommendation.  We have a little extra time tomorrow as our ferry has been cancelled; however as it's been cancelled because of lashing rain & 50mph winds, Mrs BiM has declined my kind offer of a morning on the beach (and not very politely, it has to be said ).
		
Click to expand...

Probably wise. Last time I was there the weather was a little lively. My uncle, who was in his 70s, was so busy looking through the viewfinder of his camera that he didn't quite judge the distance of the freak wave that engulfed him. It was a long drive back to Bunnahabhain.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2022)

Bill Murray


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Bill Murray 

Click to expand...

He’s off his head all the time


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Bill Murray 

Click to expand...

He thinks that the antics he gets up to is funny/amusing. To me it isn’t and he just comes across as a tool.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 3, 2022)

Bringing our first puppy home on Sunday afternoon and she has already called me to take her outside just after midnight!

I'm on night duty, so I might be on random irritations later!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Bringing our first puppy home on Sunday afternoon and she has already called me to take her outside just after midnight!

I'm on night duty, so I might be on random irritations later! 

Click to expand...

Clever pup


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

Played 90 minutes yesterday in a 3-1 win, even got an assist for the key 2nd goal. And my adductor injury seems to have finally shaken off (touch wood). Life in the old dog yet.


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Played 90 minutes yesterday in a 3-1 win, even got an assist for the key 2nd goal. And my adductor injury seems to have finally shaken off (touch wood). Life in the old dog yet.
		
Click to expand...


arent 3-1 wins a thing of beauty


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			arent 3-1 wins a thing of beauty 

Click to expand...

I definitely had a better game than Emerson Royal.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Bringing our first puppy home on Sunday afternoon and she has already called me to take her outside just after midnight!

I'm on night duty, so I might be on random irritations later! 

Click to expand...

We bought a string of bells, a bit like a morris dancer would have, they are on a hook by the back door. When the dog wants out, she goes and bashes the bells. One of the easiest bits of dog training we did!!


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			We bought a string of bells, a bit like a morris dancer would have, they are on a hook by the back door. When the dog wants out, she goes and bashes the bells. One of the easiest bits of dog training we did!!
		
Click to expand...

I heard yesterday of another puppy that did that - we can't let ours have free range of the house yet as we have cats, but we'll certainly try it later. She has been very good all today letting us know when she wants to go, so we are pretty pleased so far.


----------



## RichA (Oct 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			We bought a string of bells, a bit like a morris dancer would have, they are on a hook by the back door. When the dog wants out, she goes and bashes the bells. One of the easiest bits of dog training we did!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice idea but far too much leeway for mischief by other residents.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 3, 2022)

...today, the first view you get of the village called "Beer" when you do that bit of the coastal path from Seaton.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			...today, the first view you get of the village called "Beer" when you do that bit of the coastal path from Seaton.

View attachment 44646

Click to expand...

We rented a cottage in Chard a few years ago and we got use of a beach hut at Beer. Spent a nice couple of days just relaxing, watching the world go by.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			...today, the first view you get of the village called "Beer" when you do that bit of the coastal path from Seaton.

View attachment 44646

Click to expand...

We were in Ladram bay a few weeks back and drove through Beer


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Currently sat in my garden drinking coffee listening to the owls in the woods


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 4, 2022)

Ran my 500th mile this year yesterday.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Ran my 500th mile this year yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

500 more?🤔


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			500 more?🤔
		
Click to expand...

I can't Proclaim to know what you mean.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 4, 2022)

Cheetos Flaming Hot Twists.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Cheetos Flaming Hot Twists.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they are delicious

Too delicious for sure


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Oh they are delicious

Too delicious for sure
		
Click to expand...

Only a recent discovery for me, but what a discovery!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 5, 2022)

After more than three months of messing about with different mortgage lenders, finally waking up to a mortgage offer that is high enough for us to buy the house we want, with repayments low enough to actually be comfortable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2022)

It’s my sisters 60th next month.  Back in 1997 my dad did a couple of long interviews with his home Hebridean island’s historical group - talking about life on the island; families, and Gaelic culture back in the 20s and 30s - speaking in both his native Gaelic and English.  He’s 20yrs gone now but I thought it might be quite nice to see if I could get hold of the interviews for my sister.  And after making an enquiry, I yesterday got links to download files created from the taped recordings.

It was lovely and rather strange hearing my dad‘s voice again..Lovely because we of course miss him,  but also because Gaelic is such a beautiful spoken language.  Strange because I don’t think I realised - I’ve certainly forgotten - how strong his Hebridean accent was…and it rather explains my accent.

Though Glaswegian, my accent isn’t ‘typical’ Glaswegian (though some might say a type of posh Glaswegian) as clearly I picked up inflections and tendencies of his…and they live with me and in me every day and for which I give great thanks.

My sister will love hearing her Dad‘s voice again…and I just realised he’d have been 100 next year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2022)

_The Book of Mormon._  Somewhat irreverent doesn't get close but it was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



_The Book of Mormon._  Somewhat irreverent doesn't get close but it was absolutely hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that in 1995. It was in a cabinet in a museum in Salt Lake City. I found it somewhat puzzling.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2022)

Getting e- mail with tee times for playing Trump International


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2022)

Not so much ‘gladden…’ as ‘give great relief to…’…because the difficulty and disappointment we would have felt is very, very real for many others…now and in the coming months…and perhaps year or two.

The financing we have in place for our planned extension would today cost us £400/month *more* than what we put in place a couple of months ago.  That would have been unaffordable…and would have sunk our hopes and the dreams my wife has held on to for at least ten years about doing work on our house.

We went for it ‘just in time’.  Many are or will be nowhere near as fortunate as us and many will be in real and significant difficulty as their fixed rate mortgage deal comes to an end.

But I don’t feel clever.  We are just very lucky.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 7, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Getting e- mail with tee times for playing Trump International
		
Click to expand...

Stop it!! 😢☹️


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not so much ‘gladden…’ as ‘give great relief to…’…because the difficulty and disappointment we would have felt is very, very real for many others…now and in the coming months…and perhaps year or two.

The financing we have in place for our planned extension would today cost us £400/month *more* than what we put in place a couple of months ago.  That would have been unaffordable…and would have sunk our hopes and the dreams my wife has held on to for at least ten years about doing work on our house.

We went for it ‘just in time’.  Many are or will be nowhere near as fortunate as us and many will be in real and significant difficulty as their fixed rate mortgage deal comes to an end.

But I don’t feel clever.  We are just very lucky.
		
Click to expand...

If sounds like one of those occasions where I say “ sometimes things happen for a reason”. 🤔😳👍


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2022)

My sat nav today telling me to take the turning to Lieutenant Brickhill. For those who know the roads round Woburn its Little Brickhill, but on the satnav its Lt. Brickhill, so she pronounces it Lieutenant. Made me smile  Wonder if theres a promotion Ill get sent to Corporal Brickhill


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2022)

Weve finished 2 rooms this week, all carpeted now and ready to move stuff back in, bathroom floor also down and that room will be (finally) finished early next week. Going from 0 finished rooms to 3


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 8, 2022)

The person who posted the solution to booking two seats from a block of three in a theatre/cinema . Just had need to try it & it works a treat.


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2022)

The Kerch Bridge being disabled for up to two months.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2022)

Yesterday I played in a charity event at our place. Got to the 3rd tee and realised that my Bushnell had fallen out of its case. I hadn’t used it on the first two holes but it was definitely there when I took my bag from my locker. Retraced my steps back down holes 1 and 2 but it was nowhere to be seen. Finished my round and asked the pro if anyone had handed it in. A new lady member had found it and handed it in to the pro shop saying “I don’t know what this is but I just found it”. I thought that I would never see it again and someone had a nice new £300 Bushnell. No idea where I lost it. Probably by the chipping green. 

Told the pro that next time the lady comes in the shop to let her have a dozen balls and to stick them on my account.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			My sat nav today telling me to take the turning to Lieutenant Brickhill. For those who know the roads round Woburn its Little Brickhill, but on the satnav its Lt. Brickhill, so she pronounces it Lieutenant. Made me smile  Wonder if theres a promotion Ill get sent to Corporal Brickhill
		
Click to expand...

Oh Fundy old fruit, your knowledge of the British Army Ranking system is sadly lacking

The promotion from Lt. is to Captain, then Major, Lt. Colonel, Colonel etc with 2nd Lt. being classed as pond life

Corporal is a non commissioned rank
So Private, Lance Corporal, Corporal, Sergeant, Staff Sergeant, Warrant Officer Class 1 then WO class 2. Etc

Captain Brickhill has a superhero ring to it don’t you think? 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh Fundy old fruit, your knowledge of the British Army Ranking system is sadly lacking

The promotion from Lt. is to Captain, then Major, Lt. Colonel, Colonel etc with 2nd Lt. being classed as pond life

Corporal is a non commissioned rank
So Private, Lance Corporal, Corporal, Sergeant, Staff Sergeant, Warrant Officer Class 1 then WO class 2. Etc

Captain Brickhill has a superhero ring to it don’t you think? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced Steve cares that much...


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Not convinced Steve cares that much...

Click to expand...

genuinely thought it would be the other Phil that pulled me up on it too lol


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			My sat nav today telling me to take the turning to Lieutenant Brickhill. For those who know the roads round Woburn its Little Brickhill, but on the satnav its Lt. Brickhill, so she pronounces it Lieutenant. Made me smile  Wonder if theres a promotion Ill get sent to Corporal Brickhill
		
Click to expand...

While we are being pedantic, may I enquire how the satnav voice pronounces lieutenant.
Is the first syllable "loo" USA or "lef" GB?


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			While we are being pedantic, may I enquire how the satnav voice pronounces lieutenant.
Is the first syllable "loo" USA or "lef" GB?
		
Click to expand...

"left" i think


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 11, 2022)

Rowing this morning. Wow what a stunning morning on the river - it was like a millpond. Then we came across two swans clearly very much in love doing their dance around each other - such a flipping privilege...That moment when something is just so perfect you could literally burst!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2022)

Busy few days in the workshop, still getting everything set-up, now that the main bench and back wall cabinetry are in place and the cleat system is all but finished, I turned my attention to dust and air.

In the old garage shop, two major issues were hoover and air line hoses lying around the floor causing trip hazards and just being a general pain.

Now the dust extraction runs from a single corner (big vac is in a cabinet and connected to a remote controlled socket, so I can turn on/off from anywhere in the shop) and the 40mm ducting (well, it's 40mm waste pipe in reality) runs up and along the back wall with blast gates directing the flow and a branch out and over the main bench with a drop hose. No vac hoses or power cables tripping me up.

On the air side, I ran some copper pipe up the front wall and along out to over the bench with a drop coiled hose that I can connect/disconnect when I need. Shut off valve where the compressor connects for safety and jobs a good un.

It's just a small improvement but it looks much cleaner, tidier and its a mile safer than it was with hoses and cables dragging the floor, so it has certainly gladdened my heart.

Next up, custom router table insert (when the bloody thing arrives!)


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Busy few days in the workshop, still getting everything set-up, now that the main bench and back wall cabinetry are in place and the cleat system is all but finished, I turned my attention to dust and air.

In the old garage shop, two major issues were hoover and air line hoses lying around the floor causing trip hazards and just being a general pain.

Now the dust extraction runs from a single corner (big vac is in a cabinet and connected to a remote controlled socket, so I can turn on/off from anywhere in the shop) and the 40mm ducting (well, it's 40mm waste pipe in reality) runs up and along the back wall with blast gates directing the flow and a branch out and over the main bench with a drop hose. No vac hoses or power cables tripping me up.

On the air side, I ran some copper pipe up the front wall and along out to over the bench with a drop coiled hose that I can connect/disconnect when I need. Shut off valve where the compressor connects for safety and jobs a good un.

It's just a small improvement but it looks much cleaner, tidier and its a mile safer than it was with hoses and cables dragging the floor, so it has certainly gladdened my heart.

Next up, custom router table insert (when the bloody thing arrives!)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, but, we need pics again! 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sounds good, but, we need pics again! 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'll get some once I have things tidied up (pipe offcuts and fixings everywhere).


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sounds good, but, we need pics again! 👍
		
Click to expand...

Still not done (couple of cabinets still need doors and I have to get rid of 3 full 22mm MDF boards sat against the back bench) but you get the idea. There is still a branch of the extraction to come down the back wall on the far left to the router table but need another blast gate for that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

Got a date for start of our new lounge/kitchen extension….now…anyone fancy a conservatory or a kitchen?  Got one of each going buckshee.  Conservatory has to be gone by 14th Nov - can go now; kitchen will be going in February.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 12, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Still not done (couple of cabinets still need doors and I have to get rid of 3 full 22mm MDF boards sat against the back bench) but you get the idea. There is still a branch of the extraction to come down the back wall on the far left to the router table but need another blast gate for that.
View attachment 44798

View attachment 44799

View attachment 44800

Click to expand...

Looks excellent. Is there still decent extraction after those tight right angles?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Looks excellent. Is there still decent extraction after those tight right angles?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, because it’s a low volume, high air pressure type system it loses almost no suction.

The addition of the cyclone system also improved it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 13, 2022)

Just read in today's newspaper that King Charles is going to be on an episode of The Repair Shop. He's taking a damaged piece of Victorian pottery and an 18th century clock. Can't wait.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just read in today's newspaper that King Charles is going to be on an episode of The Repair Shop. He's taking a damaged piece of Victorian pottery and an 18th century clock. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he’ll also be taking along a crown that’s lost a very visible diamond...🤔


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Still not done (couple of cabinets still need doors and I have to get rid of 3 full 22mm MDF boards sat against the back bench) but you get the idea. There is still a branch of the extraction to come down the back wall on the far left to the router table but need another blast gate for that.
View attachment 44798

View attachment 44799

View attachment 44800

Click to expand...

Looking good so far. Obviously you know in your head how it will look when all complete so it'll be good to see when all finished. 👍
Not envious at all 🤔🤣🤣


----------



## Neilds (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Still not done (couple of cabinets still need doors and I have to get rid of 3 full 22mm MDF boards sat against the back bench) but you get the idea. There is still a branch of the extraction to come down the back wall on the far left to the router table but need another blast gate for that.
View attachment 44798

View attachment 44799

View attachment 44800

Click to expand...

Still missing a kettle though!  Should have been one of the first things in!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Still missing a kettle though!  Should have been one of the first things in!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, out of sight out of mind my good fellow. It’s stored away in the cabinet under the right hand back bench.

One of my goals of having multiple cabinets in this shop is to minimise things on the benches and try and keep it tidy and hazard free.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Looking good so far. Obviously you know in your head how it will look when all complete so it'll be good to see when all finished. 👍
Not envious at all 🤔🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had to rethink the big vac in a cabinet approach due to heat build up. So working on a vented cabinet design now. 

But the general feeling of space that having the cabinets gives is night and day to the old shop and no hoses and airlines crisscrossing the floor is great. 

Still got the right hand cleats to finish and lots of little storage boxes to build for storing the commonly used tools. 

It’s definitely coming together, it’s just slow going at the minute as it’s all fiddly work (took 3 hours to do the extraction pipe work as it went squinty a few times and solvent weld is a bitch!).


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2022)

Tradespeople being tradespeople, I decided to plaster my new (lol, I did the shell about a year ago!) office. Just painted it and it's not too bad!! I have paid plasterers who have done a worse job!! I have done it before, i really don't enjoy doing it, but i do enjoy saving 400 quid.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2022)

Alex Jones being felt up to the tune of nigh on a billion dollars. 

Going to be a few right wingers a bit nervous at the precedent that sets in libel cases.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2022)

L


GreiginFife said:



			Yeah, I had to rethink the big vac in a cabinet approach due to heat build up. So working on a vented cabinet design now.

But the general feeling of space that having the cabinets gives is night and day to the old shop and no hoses and airlines crisscrossing the floor is great.

Still got the right hand cleats to finish and lots of little storage boxes to build for storing the commonly used tools.

It’s definitely coming together, it’s just slow going at the minute as it’s all fiddly work (took 3 hours to do the extraction pipe work as it went squinty a few times and solvent weld is a bitch!).
		
Click to expand...

What have you done about power Greig? Apart from what looks like a single socket by the ceiling I cannot see much. (Think a nice bit of dado trunking would be ideal 😊)


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			L


What have you done about power Greig? Apart from what looks like a single socket by the ceiling I cannot see much. (Think a nice bit of dado trunking would be ideal 😊)
		
Click to expand...

All machines are powered from sockets at 330mm from the floor. The cabinets are all custom built with power routing in them. 

90% of portable tools are battery so don’t need any above bench sockets. 

High level socket on the back wall for the fine dust extractor that’s yet to be installed. 

The central main bench has 2 x 2 floor sockets under it where the table saw runs from and eventually router motor will run from. 

The aim was to have no trailing cables anywhere.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			All machines are powered from sockets at 330mm from the floor. The cabinets are all custom built with power routing in them.

90% of portable tools are battery so don’t need any above bench sockets.

High level socket on the back wall for the fine dust extractor that’s yet to be installed.

The central main bench has 2 x 2 floor sockets under it where the table saw runs from and eventually router motor will run from.

The aim was to have no trailing cables anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough…Re the lack of sockets on the bench. I’d rather be looking at them than looking for them. (Not knocking your shop though it looks excellent and I wish I had one, got to make do with a shed which I’m thinking of knocking down and doubling in size!)


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough…Re the lack of sockets on the bench. I’d rather be looking at them than looking for them. (Not knocking your shop though it looks excellent and I wish I had one, got to make do with a shed which I’m thinking of knocking down and doubling in size!)
		
Click to expand...




Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough…Re the lack of sockets on the bench. I’d rather be looking at them than looking for them. (Not knocking your shop though it looks excellent and I wish I had one, got to make do with a shed which I’m thinking of knocking down and doubling in size!)
		
Click to expand...

I think it wold matter more if so many tools weren't battery then I'd probably want more above bench. 

There are 4 doubles exposed on the side walls and 2 doubles and a spare fused spur exposed on the front wall. 

Smaller portable mains tools, like the Domino cutter, connect up to the shop vac so again, don't need a socket. 

But each to their own, I just prefer the cleaner look.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 14, 2022)

Taking our puppy for her 2nd vaccination and getting a clean bill of health. Not long to go now before venturing out into the wider world outside of our garden.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 14, 2022)

8 of us heading to London tomorrow. Lunch at Hawksmoor, followed by drinks, Ronnie Scotts at 5ish, followed by more drinks and more food somewhere


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 16, 2022)

When the early morning sun hits our sycamore at this time of year, showing off its autumn colours, while the rest of the garden is still in shade...




.. even though its the 36th autumn we've seen this here.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Lee Mack & Chris McCausland.  

This could equally go in Laughter the best medicine, but it really brightened my day;  Just hope the writers, if it wasn't these two, get equal credit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2022)

My new obsession (again)! Got "promoted" from Novice to Intermediate sculler yesterday. That despite taking a swim during Saturday's session (I blame the wind)! Took a few attempts to nail the landings which are so tricky - my brain was all out of juice by the end of the session!!


----------



## Neilds (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Lee Mack & Chris McCausland.  

This could equally go in Laughter the best medicine, but it really brightened my day;  Just hope the writers, if it wasn't these two, get equal credit.







Click to expand...

Saw Chris McCausland on tour earlier this year and he was really funny.  Took the mickey out of his sight loss but not in a self pitying way and also made you think about how it would be to lose your sight


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			My new obsession (again)! Got "promoted" from Novice to Intermediate sculler yesterday. That despite taking a swim during Saturday's session *(I blame the wind)!* Took a few attempts to nail the landings which are so tricky - my brain was all out of juice by the end of the session!!
		
Click to expand...

If it is that much of a problem that it ejects you from the boat, you could try these a few hours before training


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 17, 2022)

Scotland beating the West Indies at............CRICKET


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2022)

Arrived down at princes for 2 days of golf. Weather looked awful but latest forecast is clear when we tee off and clear tomorrow

Either way it should be beautiful day of golf

Shame I've hurt my ankle but a buggy will enable me to still enjoy a beautiful course

Great to also see electric car chargers installed . Didn't bring that car as I loaded up a group of us to mean 3 in one car but options


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 20, 2022)

A kangaroo mooching around in a village a mile away from mine 🦘🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			A kangaroo mooching around in a village a mile away from mine 🦘🤣
View attachment 44895

Click to expand...

Looks more like a Wallaby but still pretty cool...
There are quite a few wild wallabies living up near Whipsnade zoo....a family of them on the course I used to play at and several other wild families in the area.
I do miss the wallabies at Whipsnade.......


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

The longevity of lettuce


----------



## bobmac (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The longevity of lettuce 

Click to expand...

I said we'd need another one by Christmas.....how they scoffed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2022)

Something will always turn up…

Though to be honest I can‘t take pleasure from individual tragedy.

And so, and as is so often said, we must always make the best of what we have today for we cannot see round the corner of life.  And as I look at what I have today I must be grateful, and daily never forget to be grateful.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The longevity of lettuce 

Click to expand...

You’ll incur Fragger’s wrath you naughty boy 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You’ll incur Fragger’s wrath you naughty boy 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

No no no....
Keep your lettuce in the fridge and it lasts much, much longer than when kept in a cupboard


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No no no....
Keep your lettuce in the fridge and it lasts much, much longer than when kept in a cupboard 

Click to expand...

Or under a desk


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 20, 2022)

Kim Basinger to appear in a film called "Six and a half weeks" coming out next year.
No, I think I'm dreaming.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The longevity of lettuce 

Click to expand...

Lettuce on toast for me tea this evening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Lettuce on toast for me tea this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Sprinkling sugar on lettuce so that we kids would eat it…🙄


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2022)

The torrential rain is about to stop


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The torrential rain is about to stop

Click to expand...


oh joy i can go and look at what gutter repairs are needed lol


----------



## JamesR (Oct 24, 2022)

I won a pack of Golfers CBD Gummies last night on Twitter, thanks to Rory birdieing the 12th hole.
Lets see how they help my golf!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

The other week we ordered a crate of Tenzing energy drink (my missus is trying to get me off the Monsters and these are meant to be healthier). Parcelforce had a bit of a blunder delivering them, as they left them with a neighbour but failed to tell us which one, and when we asked around nobody knew. Contacted Tenzing and they immediately sent a new crate out, which arrived within a day. Another day after that, another neighbour knocked at the door with our original order. We contacted Tenzing to explain and asked them how they'd like to collect their replacement order, which we hadn't touched - they told us to keep it free of charge! Unbelievably generous customer service.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2022)

The rain has stopped and its a lovely, lovely day 🥰


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

At last...it's raining...we haven't had any in what seems like ages....at least, oh, 10 hours....


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I won a pack of Golfers CBD Gummies last night on Twitter, thanks to Rory birdieing the 12th hole.
Lets see how they help my golf!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve tried various cbd products and they’ve all been 💩


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

I get this involves a politician but you’ve got love micheal fabricants confidence to been seen with that “hair”


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			I get this involves a politician but you’ve got love micheal fabricants confidence to been seen with that “hair”
		
Click to expand...

He looks like an elderly 3rd rate drag queen.


----------



## Slab (Oct 25, 2022)

Bought a pair of jeans for myself from Next at the weekend (yeah we even have Next out here) 30" waist & slim fit


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584919506308186113


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Bought a pair of jeans for myself from Next at the weekend (yeah we even have Next out here) 30" waist & slim fit


Click to expand...

Pretty much feels like the 'before & after' pictures are becoming necessary 😁
Well done though 👏


----------



## Neilds (Oct 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Pretty much feels like the 'before & after' pictures are becoming necessary 😁
Well done though 👏
		
Click to expand...

He hasn’t said they fit, just that he bought them 🤪😜


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2022)

Neilds said:



			He hasn’t said they fit, just that he bought them 🤪😜
		
Click to expand...

He probably bought two pairs ....................................... one for each leg.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 25, 2022)

When Tigers do not have a match this week so Nemani Nadolo just turns up for training at your local rugby club😄😄😄


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Pretty much feels like the 'before & after' pictures are becoming necessary 😁
Well done though 👏
		
Click to expand...

Pics! Jeez it'd be like being an article in the daily mail. I can just see the headline....
*Breaking News: Some fat fella got off his arse, moved about a bit and stopped stuffing his face, all to lose weight *(oh and _gained _about 20 yards per club through the bag)


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2022)

a bag of Chili beef biltong with a mug of tomato soup


----------



## IainP (Oct 26, 2022)

Slab said:



			Pics! Jeez it'd be like being an article in the daily mail. I can just see the headline....
*Breaking News: Some fat fella got off his arse, moved about a bit and stopped stuffing his face, all to lose weight *(oh and _gained _about 20 yards per club through the bag)



Click to expand...

Made me think, what inspired the forum name ? 😉


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Made me think, *what inspired the forum name* ? 😉
		
Click to expand...

That's easier to answer, early version of predictive text on blackberry's meant I got lots of SMS/email addressed to 'slab'


----------



## BrianM (Oct 26, 2022)

Just bought a flat at auction, was £500 over my maximum bid, I wasn’t going any further, so genuinely thought I’d lost it.
Full renovation required but looking forward to it and hopefully let me enjoy my job more.
Hopefully I’ll never need to rent again!!


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just bought a flat at auction, was £500 over my maximum bid, I wasn’t going any further, so genuinely thought I’d lost it.
Full renovation required but looking forward to it and hopefully let me enjoy my job more.
Hopefully I’ll never need to rent again!!
		
Click to expand...


good luck Brian, as someone one year in to a renovation I wish you well!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Mrs BiM receiving cards from two of her work colleagues congratulating her on a significant birthday... which she doesn't reach until next year!

I'm getting the impression I should be sympathising and not laughing. 

The best bit is they both work in payroll so have access to her date of birth.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM receiving cards from two of her work colleagues congratulating her on a significant birthday... which she doesn't reach until next year!

I'm getting the impression I should be sympathising and not laughing. 

The best bit is they both work in payroll so have access to her date of birth. 

Click to expand...


if she gets really lucky payroll have got the wrong dob and she can retire a year early


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			if she gets really lucky payroll have got the wrong dob and she can retire a year early 

Click to expand...

That's cheered her up


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 28, 2022)

My massive and usually clumsy Lurcher gently nudging up our 18 month nephew after he fell over. Following up with a huge lick that stopped the crying and resulted in lots of giggles.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 29, 2022)

Received a letter from a debt recovery agency this morning. Ordinarily not something that would gladden the heart. However this one had a cheque attached. Refund of overpayment of £355 plus interest of £365. They did deduct 20% tax but still left with a little under £650 which is a nice little unexpected bonus.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 29, 2022)

On the way back from the Leicester v Man City match earlier stopped for a burger with my son at a place on the Queens Road that we hadn’t tried before.  When the burgers arrived we were handed a complementary box of 12 Krispy Kreme doughnuts!  A doughnut each would have been a welcome surprise, but a box of 12!

The burgers were good too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2022)

This could be on the football thread but I thought I'd put it here. A statue to Jack Charlton was unveiled today in his home town of Ashington. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-63426118

I live near to Ashington and so have heard many a Jack story. He is universally loved up here, not an easy feat in a time where people can take offence so easily at the slightest thing. I think the statue is also very Jack Charlton, simple, accurate, unfussy. An excellent addition to the town and a fitting tribute to a man who was very proud of where he came from.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This could be on the football thread but I thought I'd put it here. A statue to Jack Charlton was unveiled today in his home town of Ashington.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-63426118

I live near to Ashington and so have heard many a Jack story. He is universally loved up here, not an easy feat in a time where people can take offence so easily at the slightest thing. I think the statue is also very Jack Charlton, simple, accurate, unfussy. An excellent addition to the town and a fitting tribute to a man who was very proud of where he came from.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it looks like him...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This could be on the football thread but I thought I'd put it here. A statue to Jack Charlton was unveiled today in his home town of Ashington.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-63426118

I live near to Ashington and so have heard many a Jack story. He is universally loved up here, not an easy feat in a time where people can take offence so easily at the slightest thing. I think the statue is also very Jack Charlton, simple, accurate, unfussy. An excellent addition to the town and a fitting tribute to a man who was very proud of where he came from.
		
Click to expand...

Never realised their Uncle was Jackie Milburn.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Glad it looks like him...

Click to expand...

Very rare for football statues, as we all know 😄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never realised their Uncle was Jackie Milburn.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad family lineage 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2022)

Submitted the wife's application for a job closer to home today.

It's 18 months earlier than she said she would consider but when a Job came up in our daughter's school that she has done for 14 years at another job you just have to take the opportunity and make it work.

Part time will finish if she gets it and we will have to juggle things a bit more until the twins go nursery but it would be lovely for her to be 5 min walk from home rather than 1 hour on the train.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2022)

After nearly 20 years of putting up with grief from other drivers, numerous near-whiplash injuries from stalls,  asked fingers from grabbing the wheel to avoid instant death and, worst of all, dealing with the DVSA.......that's it.
I'm done.
My name has officially been removed from the Register of Approved Driving Instructors
I'm a free man.
And it feels good.
Since the decision was made 6 weeks ago I've never felt better, a weight off my shoulders and a chance to clear my head of all the BS that DVSA spread.
And now....I feel even better!
Imurg is in a happy place.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			After nearly 20 years of putting up with grief from other drivers, numerous near-whiplash injuries from stalls,  asked fingers from grabbing the wheel to avoid instant death and, worst of all, dealing with the DVSA.......that's it.
I'm done.
My name has officially been removed from the Register of Approved Driving Instructors
I'm a free man.
And it feels good.
Since the decision was made 6 weeks ago I've never felt better, a weight off my shoulders and a chance to clear my head of all the BS that DVSA spread.
And now....I feel even better!
Imurg is in a happy place.
		
Click to expand...

Onwards & upwards mate 👍🏻


----------



## Pants (Nov 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			After nearly 20 years of putting up with grief from other drivers, numerous near-whiplash injuries from stalls,  asked fingers from grabbing the wheel to avoid instant death and, worst of all, dealing with the DVSA.......that's it.
I'm done.
My name has officially been removed from the Register of Approved Driving Instructors
I'm a free man.
And it feels good.
Since the decision was made 6 weeks ago I've never felt better, a weight off my shoulders and a chance to clear my head of all the BS that DVSA spread.
And now....I feel even better!
Imurg is in a happy place.
		
Click to expand...

So, apart from even more golf, what plans have you for retirement?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2022)

Er.........................
To be fair its not full retirement yet.
Come the New Year and I'll start thinking about finding something that doesn’t get in the way of the golf too mich


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Er.........................
To be fair its not full retirement yet.
Come the New Year and I'll start thinking about finding something that doesn’t get in the way of the golf too mich
		
Click to expand...

Green keeping?
It'll keep you fit and may get you membership benefits.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			Green keeping?
It'll keep you fit and may get you membership benefits.
		
Click to expand...

Tis a possibility.....one of the Greenkeepers is off to the States in February to try his luck out there....


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2022)

fresh homemade sourdough bread smothered in proper salted butter


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			fresh homemade sourdough bread smothered in proper salted butter
		
Click to expand...

Dough recipe please 🤌


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Dough recipe please 🤌
		
Click to expand...

i use this one - recipe 

after several months i have made the following changes to it.

reduced the water to about 250/260g
replaced the rye and whole wheat flour with Matthews Cotswold 8 grain flour
add in about 40 grams of mixed seeds
i do not preheat the oven or dutch oven and it gives a softer crust.

her gouda and jalapeño sourdough bread recipe is awesome


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			i use this one - recipe 

after several months i have made the following changes to it.

reduced the water to about 250/260g
replaced the rye and whole wheat flour with Matthews Cotswold 8 grain flour
add in about 40 grams of mixed seeds
i do not preheat the oven or dutch oven and it gives a softer crust.

her gouda and jalapeño sourdough bread recipe is awesome
		
Click to expand...

Superb thank you.
All the dough recipes I’ve seen are in grams for water, does my head in, is that the weight of water? I always convert it to ml and then wonder why it is too soggy 🙈🤣


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Superb thank you.
All the dough recipes I’ve seen are in grams for water, does my head in, is that the weight of water? I always convert it to ml and then wonder why it is too soggy 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

yes, everything is measure in grams.

Also with a cold bake, I set the oven to 225 and bake with the lid on for 45 mins then 15mins with the lid off


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Superb thank you.
All the dough recipes I’ve seen are in grams for water, does my head in, is that the weight of water? I always convert it to ml and then wonder why it is too soggy 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

One ml of water is one gram. It’s more accurate to weigh it than use a measuring jug.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			One ml of water is one gram. It’s more accurate to weigh it than use a measuring jug.
		
Click to expand...

Yes so I’ve discovered 😬


----------



## BrianM (Nov 4, 2022)

Back to the land of the living - Day Shift


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Er.........................
To be fair its not full retirement yet.
Come the New Year and I'll start thinking about finding something that doesn’t get in the way of the golf too mich
		
Click to expand...

Nightshift down the coal mine?

I hope you find what you're looking for Ian


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2022)

A new Lidl has just opened up around the corner from us. For those not in the know, their bakery section is incredible. We just treated ourselves for Friday breakfast - almond croissant and blueberry muffin for me. Delightful.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A new Lidl has just opened up around the corner from us. For those not in the know, their bakery section is incredible. We just treated ourselves for Friday breakfast - almond croissant and blueberry muffin for me. Delightful.
		
Click to expand...

The cheese twists are a thing of pure beauty


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The cheese twists are a thing of pure beauty
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to get very fat.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hosepipe ban rescinded by southern water 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2022)

Wife's job application went in. Job closed today 9am, just got email for interview next week 

Couldn't be more proud 

Fingers, toes, eyebrows , crossed


----------



## chellie (Nov 5, 2022)

A couple for me. Got a new job and start a week on Monday. Should also be able to have most Thursdays off for ladies golf competitions. Also did the Heritage tram tour last night with the family and this was the tram we were on. All done by volunteers. https://blackpoolheritage.com/illuminations-tours/


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2022)

The first 15 minutes of the rugby league 😄😄😄


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The first 15 minutes of the rugby league 😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...

I thought PNG were supposed to be good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The first 15 minutes of the rugby league 😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...




srixon 1 said:



			I thought PNG were supposed to be good.
		
Click to expand...

Have PNG been extremely poor, or have England been outstanding?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have PNG been extremely poor, or have England been outstanding?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 6, 2022)

Looking in a cupboard for some ADSL filters for my in-laws phone line. Found my small Cannon digital ixus camera that I thought I had lost about 3 years ago.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 7, 2022)

Peter Kay going on tour again 
We are up in Manchester for my birthday weekend at the beginning of Dec so hoping to get tickets for the opening date.  Not too hopeful as we will be driving up north when the tickets go on sale so the Mrs will be trying to get some whilst we are in the car.  We got some in 2017 for his cancelled tour but then i had 3 sites open on 2 devices and constantly refreshing - not so easy in the car.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2022)

making the jerk chicken spicy enough that Mrs D won't eat it


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2022)

My 3 girls think my birthday presents are so funny


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2022)

Taking our conservatory down this week - starting today.

Yesterday thought I’d contact the installers of over 20yrs ago to see if they had any build/install guide they could give me so I could do it in reverse.

Found myself speaking with one of the guys who installed it all those years ago…not only that…he remembers that one of the days I went to the pub to watch the rugby…it was March so would have been 6 nations.  He recalled our conservatory, a bit vaguely,  nonetheless he was able to provide guidance on how I should go about dismantling it and offered further telephone support if I need it. 👍😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2022)

Even more proud of the wife.

She interviewed this morning for the new job (in our daughter's school) what she been doing for 14 years just much closer to home (5 mins walk not hour on train) 

They told her she will hear by end of week

She just got the call of the job offer 

Going to be hard work for a year until the twins go pre school but hell couldn't be happier for her .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)

The NHS staff at St. Helier plaster room and Trauma who pulled my appointment forward and got me into a boot rather than a cast so that I could get out to a concert last night.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Forget the football one coming up, by the end of the weekend England could have won 2 World Cups and qualified for the final of a third. If we lose all of these, please delete this post or move it to random irritations.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Just great sport for the next 2 weeks. Women's rugby union World Cup final on Saturday morning then the rugby league world cup semi final and a whole day of Home Nations rugby internationals. Cricket T20 world cup final Sunday morning followed by Scotland V NZ rugby

Next Saturday, the rugby league world cup final and a whole day of home nations rugby including England V NZ. 

And the best thing, with the coverage being on free to air and Prime, I can watch every single match, most from the comfort of my garage bar.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 10, 2022)

The John Lewis Christmas add.


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2022)

England T20 cricket team ............................................ they absolutely dismantled India.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590638925864787968
🥹


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2022)

15 hours of uninterrupted sleep


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			15 hours of uninterrupted sleep
		
Click to expand...

Sounds wonderful. Do you feel better for it though??


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			15 hours of uninterrupted sleep
		
Click to expand...

Lucky B.........................
Good news though


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 11, 2022)

Spent a quality evening with my 3 oldest mates last night. The first time we've all been together in over 5 years...and it's like we hadn't skipped a beat. I'd do anything for these lads, they are legitimately my brothers from another mother that I've grown up with for the last 34 years. Was a 4 hour round trip, but worth every second...got to watch one of my favourite bands with them (Deaf Havana) as a bonus too.


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds wonderful. Do you feel better for it though??
		
Click to expand...

A bit


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			A bit
		
Click to expand...

A really good sleep can sometimes leave me really dozy and like I can't wake up!


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			A really good sleep can sometimes leave me really dozy and like I can't wake up!
		
Click to expand...

that's how I've felt all day. i was tempted to have a nap at lunch time


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 11, 2022)

KMag 🎉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2022)

My lad working on promoters venue team for the Ricky Hatton fight at Manchester AO Arena this evening - responsible for VIP hosting…and made up that he‘ll probably be meeting Tyson Fury amongst all the VIPs.  Reward for tough times had.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2022)

Men's Coats, Lightweight Jackets & Parkas | Canada Goose GB 

Puts the cost of golf gear into the shade


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2022)

And so…when I said I have a conservatory to go - for nothing if you dismantle it and take it away.

And he said - I’ll have it,  but if there is any chance you can dismantle it for me.

And I said - well I’ll give it a go.

And so it has come to pass.

I wonder if he knows what’s involved. And that’s just the roof.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 12, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



Men's Coats, Lightweight Jackets & Parkas | Canada Goose GB

Puts the cost of golf gear into the shade 

Click to expand...

Canada Goose is soooo last year. 

It’s all about Moncler and Balenciaga now.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



Men's Coats, Lightweight Jackets & Parkas | Canada Goose GB

Puts the cost of golf gear into the shade 

Click to expand...


£95 for a face mask.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Just great sport for the next 2 weeks. Women's rugby union World Cup final on Saturday morning then the rugby league world cup semi final and a whole day of Home Nations rugby internationals. Cricket T20 world cup final Sunday morning followed by Scotland V NZ rugby

Next Saturday, the rugby league world cup final and a whole day of home nations rugby including England V NZ.

And the best thing, with the coverage being on free to air and Prime, I can watch every single match, most from the comfort of my garage bar.
		
Click to expand...

Well let's hope the cricket goes better...


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well let's hope the cricket goes better... 

Click to expand...

It's been a horror show. The final moments of the women's final and men's semi were pretty much unbearable


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2022)

The stupidity of some of the decision making in the men's game beggared belief.  The worst thing we could have done was beating Samoa by 60 points in the group stage; England were like Wigan against Sheffield Eagles in the Challenge Cup Final, thought they had it won just by getting off the bus.  Fair play to Samoa, they made us work & forced some of those poor decisions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2022)

…that I have a large, loving and caring family across Scotland - so important at very difficult times such as that which my immediate family are going through at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2022)

Trolling Indian Cricket fans... def cheered me up the last few days


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Trolling Indian Cricket fans... def cheered me up the last few days
		
Click to expand...

I'll have that pleasure tomorrow  - there's one or two avid indian cricket fans who'll be at the club tomorrow. (Just hope we're doing OK in the final at the time - they may not support the Pakistan team, but they'd revel if England had a poor showing).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2022)

The precision and timing of the Royal Marines drummers at the Royal Albert Hall service of remembrance.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The precision and timing of the Royal Marines drummers at the Royal Albert Hall service of remembrance.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that stunning - loved it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wasn't that stunning - loved it.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven’t already Amanda, look up the Top Secret Drum Corps on YouTube 👍😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2022)

Wowza. Imagine the hours of practice to perfect that.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 13, 2022)

Leaving a message for my Australian brother-in-law congratulating the Aussies for taking a point off the World Cup winners in the group stages


----------



## bobmac (Nov 14, 2022)

The people of Kherson who, despite having no electricity, heating, water, TV, radio, internet and phone signal, are all out on the streets celebrating their freedom.

Can I hug you?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 14, 2022)

My heart goes out to those people.
They will continue to face tough times ahead.
Their best outcomes will be achieved if they all work together for the common good and not personal gain.
I'm sure they will be able to do just that.

Maybe we can learn something from them in order to face our own economic problems.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 14, 2022)

Today at Morrisons.
Special offer: 2 bottles of Warninks Advocaat £20. 

Already had 6 Tesco Finest all-butter pastry mince pies at clubcard price £1.12

Getting into the spirit.
Only 40 days to go.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 15, 2022)

Again, Kevin Sinfield


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2022)

Not overly a gladden the heart but makes life a little easier.. Tesco credit card FINALLY allowing their cards to go on Google pay. Been on apple pay since day one but always refused Google. So useful when out and about


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2022)

I’ve got 5kg of onions pickling and this weekend I’ll be making a spicy plum chutney, mango and ginger chutney and raspberry and Prosecco jam


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 16, 2022)

The jam sounds nice - provided you're not using the onions in it ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Today at Morrisons.
Special offer: 2 bottles of Warninks Advocaat £20.

Already had 6 Tesco Finest all-butter pastry mince pies at clubcard price £1.12

Getting into the spirit.
Only 40 days to go.
		
Click to expand...

Must get going with making the mincemeat filling for my mince pies and get my Christmas cake baked.  And first choir  rehearsal for out Carol Service this Sunday…being held earlier in December this year to avoid clash with WC Final.


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Must get going with making the mincemeat filling for my mince pies and get my Christmas cake baked.  And first choir  rehearsal for out Carol Service this Sunday…being held earlier in December this year to avoid clash with WC Final.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to make a cake but as I’m the only that eats it I can’t really see the point so will buy myself a small one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Not overly a gladden the heart but makes life a little easier.. Tesco credit card FINALLY allowing their cards to go on Google pay. Been on apple pay since day one but always refused Google. So useful when out and about
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that is good news! About time...


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			I was going to make a cake but as I’m the only that eats it I can’t really see the point so will buy myself a small one.
		
Click to expand...

I only have a couple of slices left of my daughter's 'tester' Christmas cake. Delicious!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Listening to the Alice Cooper Planet Rock Show on catchup and Paranoid comes on. Had to stop working and turn up the volume.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Just to reiterate the pride in my wife.

Leaving a job of 14 years is a big decision, and a tough one. She loves the people but it's an hour's travel each way 3 days a week yet the new school is turn out our house and 5 min walk up the road.

Our eldest goes there and our twins will when they reach the age 

It's 5 days a week so she also going back full time which is big for her to consider

She handed in her notice Wednesday, another amazing thing her school have done as a thanks is process it but ammend it as the date she gave would have been her last day of term anyways for her part time but put on in 31st December so she gets paid for the holidays. She didn't have to but the head and her started at that school together and built her team together.

Can only thank that kindness .. especially at these times where money is tight for everyone

She could even start at her new school technically before she leaves the old as they break up 4 days later so she could work them 4 days but balls in their court when they want her to start 

Either way she's done amazing 

Just wish she would let me tell the eldest she going to be so excited but she wants to wait until the contract is signed 

Fair enough


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 18, 2022)

Watching the BBC review of Italia 90 on YouTube.   Great tournament, great memories.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2022)

The relief and welcome distraction that the Christmas ads on TV will give me from the coming 4 weeks of unremitting deluge of World Cup football…😉


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2022)

Bowls night presentation and I am chuffed to bits with picking up my first cup only to discover I had also won another trophy.
It was early season and must have completely blanked it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593309335995793417


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The relief and welcome distraction that the Christmas ads on TV will give me from the coming 4 weeks of unremitting deluge of World Cup football…😉
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the football every day of the week .................................... Xmas adverts really boil my swede!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			I'll take the football every day of the week .................................... Xmas adverts really boil my swede!
		
Click to expand...

As long as they don’t boil Brussels Sprouts… 😉😁


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			As long as they don’t boil Brussels Sprouts… 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Aaah, boiling brussel sprouts.
FYI, it's best to boil them until they are fairly soft, that way they are easier to spread on toast.
Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2022)

Been replacing/upgrading most of the machinery in the workshop over the last month (now that orders are flowing again, I have some cash incoming) and managed to save quite a bit of cash with one of those browser plug-in "coupon generators". 

But the best part was that I have been looking at a spindle sander (don't need one but always thought it would be handy) but the one I like the look of for size vs power was £170 and for a machine I didn't really need I just said no to myself. 

Email this morning that it's on a 24 hour price drop with £70 off. I'll take one of them thangeweverymush.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Again, Kevin Sinfield
		
Click to expand...

sten
What an effort by Kevin and his team.  And the support shown by everyone along the way.  He comes across as a grounded, genuine guy who hasn't lost his roots despite everything he's achieved.   If you get the chance, listen to him on Desert Island Discs.  Well worth a listen.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Been replacing/upgrading most of the machinery in the workshop over the last month (now that orders are flowing again, I have some cash incoming) and managed to save quite a bit of cash with one of those browser plug-in "coupon generators". 

But the best part was that I have been looking at a spindle sander (don't need one but always thought it would be handy) but the one I like the look of for size vs power was £170 and for a machine I didn't really need I just said no to myself. 

Email this morning that it's on a 24 hour price drop with £70 off. I'll take one of them thangeweverymush.
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for the pics. 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Still waiting for the pics. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I need to do some musical chairs/machinery to relocate/re-house some of the bigger items (the new bandsaw is a lot, lot bigger than expected!) and will get some pics at the weekend once it's in order.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

Having a few days in Noss Mayo…staying in the home of good friends who only have friends and family using it.  Lovely…despite some torrential rain.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 21, 2022)

I came across this on youtube and it really did gladden my heart.
It is not going to appeal to everyone, but there's just something about the overall scene played out in knowing looks.
The Dr Finlay remakes passed me by, so I was completely unaware of it.
I never knew Sharon Small could sing, if it is indeed her voice, but it is beautiful. She looks very pretty as well.
A much shortened version of a very old song.
Ian Bannen, who died tragically in a car accident 3 years later, really hams it up at the end. I just found it all very affecting - for some reason.


----------



## Pants (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Pants (Nov 22, 2022)

Sorry Greig.  Couldn't resist


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2022)

Black truffle and olive oil crisps from M&S


----------



## Mudball (Nov 23, 2022)

A lot of Sport star - Fan interaction seem stage and contrived. But just saw the Grealish one. What a gent he has been talking to this boy. Hopefully we see a lot of him in the English shirt. 

Jack Grealish: Manchester City midfielder makes goal promise after letter from young fan https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/63585647


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 23, 2022)

Someone who looks like one of the Krankies losing a Supreme Court case and being interviewed about it


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Someone who looks like one of the Krankies losing a Supreme Court case and being interviewed about it   

Click to expand...

the internet police will tell you off for saying the poison dwarf looks like a former children's TV show host


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Black truffle and olive oil crisps from M&S
		
Click to expand...

Are they that good, I was in M and S yesterday and they were on sale at £1.05 a bag.


----------



## Dando (Nov 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Are they that good, I was in M and S yesterday and they were on sale at £1.05 a bag.
		
Click to expand...

They’re lovely mate


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Went to a Christmas light switch on in Edwinstowe tonight. Talking to me daughter and she told me about an app called TooGoodToGo. Bottom line it is companies that sell off food that is on its last date. Suffice to say Missis T downloaded the app and placed an order with Greggs near us. £2.59 later we have a steak slice. Two great cobs and a bag of yum yums. Looking on the app there is cake shops, Greggs, Costa, Morrisons, Coop etc etc. so if you know anyone who is struggling financially, this app can fill some bellies at a fraction of the price. Pass it on folks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to a Christmas light switch on in Edwinstowe tonight. Talking to me daughter and she told me about an app called TooGoodToGo. Bottom line it is companies that sell off food that is on its last date. Suffice to say Missis T downloaded the app and placed an order with Greggs near us. £2.59 later we have a steak slice. Two great cobs and a bag of yum yums. Looking on the app there is cake shops, Greggs, Costa, Morrisons, Coop etc etc. so if you know anyone who is struggling financially, this app can fill some bellies at a fraction of the price. Pass it on folks.
		
Click to expand...

Download the Greggs app & get a free bake & hot drink 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2022)

And so after so many years of wondering whether or not we should reconfigure, combine and extend our kitchen and back room, we have started.  Foundation concrete was poured yesterday and so the footprint of our extension becomes real.  Good while yet before we get a feel for what will be as back wall has to be taken out…but we have started.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 27, 2022)

So proud of our 9 year old granddaughter for appearing in her first stage show for the local theatre school. What a star, she now wants to be an actress!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 27, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			So proud of our 9 year old granddaughter for appearing in her first stage show for the local theatre school. What a star, she now wants to be an actress!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant stuff.

My daughter is appearing in Shrek,The Musical at the Liverpool Empire next week for 4 days. 
She's bang into her Musical theatre and is an absolute star. 

The pride your children give you is amazing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2022)

1st Sunday of Advent and my church is beautifully decorated for Christmas…plus for the Carol Service in a couple of weeks time we are singing unaccompanied and in four part harmony one of my favourite carols - the medieval Coventry Carol…lovely.  If you don’t know it and are interested…






And already looking forward to us having our annual attempt at the Hallelujah Chorus from Handel‘s Messiah…again doing it four part harmony but accompanied by our organist blasting it out on our great pipe organ - though that might not happen as he is currently not well.


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2022)

Helping to trap an escaped and very scared sheep this morning so that it could be caught and put back into its field away from the busy road.

Not an everyday occurrence for those of us used to living in a town lol

Definitely wasnt expecting a sheep when the blink went off on our driveway haha


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 29, 2022)

Just Stop Oil protester who caused “mile after mile” of tailbacks on the M25 after climbing up a gantry has been jailed.

Jan Goodey, 57, from Brighton, East Sussex, was part of a demonstration on behalf of the climate group which forced authorities to close sections of the UK’s busiest motorway during the morning rush hour on November 7.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

Mowgli street food. Sweet mother a revelation. 😳


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Mowgli street food. Sweet mother a revelation. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Is that fried Panther with a side of sauté blue bear?


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Is that fried Panther with a side of sauté blue bear?
		
Click to expand...

And a bit of python. Seriously it is very very good food


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Mowgli street food. Sweet mother a revelation. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Been to the one on Eccy Road Sheff…absolutely splendid.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Still waiting for the pics. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Not the best pic, and I still have some boards in the background again (that will be a bookcase by the end of the week), but you get the gist that it’s starting to look like a work space. 

Finally got the router lift issues sorted and it’s working really well now, loads of power for good clean cuts.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not the best pic, and I still have some boards in the background again (that will be a bookcase by the end of the week), but you get the gist that it’s starting to look like a work space. 

Finally got the router lift issues sorted and it’s working really well now, loads of power for good clean cuts. 
View attachment 45378

Click to expand...

Thanks, looking good!
Have you got the dust extraction sorted?
Reason I ask is that I've watched lots of you tube clips and they always seem to have good extraction set ups. 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Thanks, looking good!
Have you got the dust extraction sorted?
Reason I ask is that I've watched lots of you tube clips and they always seem to have good extraction set ups. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the overhead system works brilliantly with the shop vac and then I have a larger 100mm extractor at the top end for the planer and bandsaw. 
almost zero dust.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

in an hour the Bloomberg goes off, the sun makes an appearance, it will stay dry and the clubs are coming out! 

Nice 4-ball at 10.40 and heading into town to be fed and watered afterwards!


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2022)

The Bloomberg?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

Slime said:



			The Bloomberg?
		
Click to expand...

work IT stuff


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2022)

Was sent this from a colleague in Fife this morning!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			Was sent this from a colleague in Fife this morning!
View attachment 45399

Click to expand...

I had to drive across that at 7 this morning. From the road you could not see the towers.


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I had to drive across that at 7 this morning. From the road you could not see the towers.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you didn't wave for the photo?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is that why you didn't wave for the photo?
		
Click to expand...

That and the darkness at that time 😁.
There was a gantry warning flashing “Caution FOG!”… you could only see it once you were right under it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That and the darkness at that time 😁.
There was a gantry warning flashing “Caution FOG!”… you could only see it once you were right under it.
		
Click to expand...

I love signs like that...like the digital motorway signs that light up with This Sign Is Not In Use.......


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Neilds (Dec 3, 2022)

Finding the toaster in the hotel does both sides of the bread perfectly 😃No wondering which way to put it back in to do the uncooked side or worrying a second pass will go from pale to black and set off the smoke alarms.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

This is a double hit in Blackjack. I'm done with this site now.


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2022)

JRS7 said:



			This is a double hit in Blackjack. *I'm done with this site now.*

Click to expand...

Why's that?


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Why's that?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few clues in his posts


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Finding the toaster in the hotel does both sides of the bread perfectly 😃No wondering which way to put it back in to do the uncooked side or worrying a second pass will go from pale to black and set off the smoke alarms.
		
Click to expand...

I hate those toasters.
They should provide a bin with them so all the wasted bread can be easily disposed.

On the brighter side.
Premium Bonds


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2022)

Pants said:



			Quite a few clues in his posts 

Click to expand...

I know, I just wanted to hear it from the horse's mouth, so to speak.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Breakfast with Santa this morning, followed by watching these loons decorating the tree.

The older they get the less daddy has to be involved in the decorations as they love it 

I can sit back and attach it to the smart plug and make sure it goes off at bedtime and on when we get up for full Xmas sprite lol


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2022)

I was confused for a second there. 
Loons = boys
Quines = girls.
So my dad told me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I was confused for a second there. 
Loons = boys
Quines = girls.
So my dad told me. 

Click to expand...

According to the ‘furry boot’ folks.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			According to the ‘furry boot’ folks.
		
Click to expand...

Where "my people" are from. 

Well, half of them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2022)

Been working on a "memory box" for a friend that lost his wife last year. He gave me a set of dimensions but not a guide on design so I have spent the last couple of weeks putting something together, first time doing such an intricate design and I hope he likes it...




All made with timber that was felled and milled within a mile of my workshop


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Been working on a "memory box" for a friend that lost his wife last year. He gave me a set of dimensions but not a guide on design so I have spent the last couple of weeks putting something together, first time doing such an intricate design and I hope he likes it...

View attachment 45457


All made with timber that was felled and milled within a mile of my workshop 

Click to expand...


Where do we send our custom orders


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			Where do we send our custom orders 

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that Steve... 

I'm looking at spinning up a small e-commerce site to do smaller stuff, really want to get in to that marquetry side a little as really enjoyed the challenges this one threw up.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Funny you should say that Steve... 

I'm looking at spinning up a small e-commerce site to do smaller stuff, really want to get in to that marquetry side a little as really enjoyed the challenges this one threw up.
		
Click to expand...


If they look as good as that you'll soon be inundated! Good luck with it


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 6, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Been working on a "memory box" for a friend that lost his wife last year. He gave me a set of dimensions but not a guide on design so I have spent the last couple of weeks putting something together, first time doing such an intricate design and I hope he likes it...

View attachment 45457


All made with timber that was felled and milled within a mile of my workshop 

Click to expand...

That's brilliant! Love the mortice and tenon joints.
And to hear the timber has been sourced locally 👍
Could be a USP!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2022)

Red Leicester, Mini Cheddars. A bit of an oxymoron but these are the dogs danglies. Much better than normal Mini Cheddars.


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Red Leicester, Mini Cheddars. A bit of an oxymoron but these are the dogs danglies. Much better than normal Mini Cheddars.
		
Click to expand...

That's what Christmas is all about ........................... the little baby cheeses.


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2022)

I've just seen some highlights of England's test victory in Pakistan, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2022)

Donkeys. Love them. Wish I had enough land to keep some. Met a couple of likely characters on a walk today.


----------



## Pants (Dec 6, 2022)

Slime said:



			That's what Christmas is all about ........................... the little baby cheeses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 6, 2022)

I love donkeys as well, but couldn't eat a whole one. So it will be turkey as usual on Christmas day.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Donkeys. Love them. Wish I had enough land to keep some. Met a couple of likely characters on a walk today.

View attachment 45468
View attachment 45469

Click to expand...

I don’t think you will need much room to house Harry Maguire, he hardly moves. 😂 I’ll get my coat.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 7, 2022)

Getting an animal by-product chew for the first time from the local pet store which kept our puppy interested for 45 minutes before her bedtime.

Most relaxing evening for us since she joined our household!

And she only got through about 20% of it before we persuaded her to give it back with another treat.

Far better than the £5 chew toys she rips up in no time.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Donkeys. Love them. Wish I had enough land to keep some. Met a couple of likely characters on a walk today.

View attachment 45468
View attachment 45469

Click to expand...

We went to a donkey sanctuary back in September on our way home from Ladram bay. They’re so adorable and sad looking


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 7, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I don’t think you will need much room to house Harry *Maguire, he hardly moves*. 😂 I’ll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas Pickford moves well.

I've got me coat on already.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2022)

Just seen there's a Boxing Day Special of The Detectorists. Can't tell you how happy that makes me


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just seen there's a Boxing Day Special of The Detectorists. Can't tell you how happy that makes me 

Click to expand...

One of my favourites


----------



## Beedee (Dec 8, 2022)

From tomorrow we're over the hump towards evening golf again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600818874919919616


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 9, 2022)

Beedee said:



			From tomorrow we're over the hump towards evening golf again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600818874919919616

Click to expand...

True. 

But I'm not getting excited yet as morning golf still get worse for another month.


----------



## Pants (Dec 9, 2022)

Beedee said:



			From tomorrow we're over the hump towards evening golf again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600818874919919616

Click to expand...

Think you might be a bit previous there.  My almanack has sunset times starting to get later as from next Wed 14th.
For Cheltenham
*Mon, Dec 12* 3:59:22 pm
*Tue, Dec 13*  3:59:21 pm
*Wed, Dec 14* 3:59:24 pm
*Thu, Dec 15*  3:59:30 pm
*Fri, Dec 16*    3:59:40 pm


----------



## Beedee (Dec 9, 2022)

Pants said:



			Think you might be a bit previous there.  My almanack has sunset times starting to get later as from next Wed 14th.
For Cheltenham
*Mon, Dec 12* 3:59:22 pm
*Tue, Dec 13*  3:59:21 pm
*Wed, Dec 14* 3:59:24 pm
*Thu, Dec 15*  3:59:30 pm
*Fri, Dec 16*    3:59:40 pm
		
Click to expand...

Twitter lied to me!  Wouldn't have happened before Elon sacked all the fact checkers 

Oh well, something to look forward to for next week.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyway, wait a little longer till 22nd and “summer sets in”😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 9, 2022)

Two years of work and planning finally being recognised allowing us to move forward with an extensive modernisation programme at work. 

Mandatory training incoming in 3…. 2…. 1…… 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 9, 2022)

Delivered a car to Taunton today.

Yesterday I Messaged @pokerjoke who lives in said town seeking local info on hand car washes and taxis.

He only offers to pick me up and take me to the station

Now on the train to Bristol for my next job all thanks to Tony

What a nice guy 👍😎


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Delivered a car to Taunton today.

Yesterday I Messaged @pokerjoke who lives in said town seeking local info on hand car washes and taxis.

He only offers to pick me up and take me to the station

Now on the train to Bristol for my next job all thanks to Tony

What a nice guy 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

didnt wash the car for you too? half hearted effort surely


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2022)

Ordered a new Denon AVR online from a retailer at 2.55pm. It arrived next day at 10.30am. 👏


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Getting 4 new all season tyres fit on Friday. 
The school run in the snow and slush this morning was uneventful. The TC light didn’t flash even once.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			Ordered a new Denon AVR online from a retailer at 2.55pm. It arrived next day at 10.30am. 👏
		
Click to expand...

AVR-X1700H?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2022)

Today managed to watch my daughters first nativity ( Covid etc has stopped all the overs ) - she was loving it and it was really heartwarming to see all the kids have so much fun and sing their hearts out - little tear in the eye 🥰

All the practice over the last month well worth it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Getting 4 new all season tyres fit on Friday.
The school run in the snow and slush this morning was uneventful. The TC light didn’t flash even once.
		
Click to expand...

What make did you go for? I bought some Goodyear Vector, 4 Seasons, but my car was written off, with them on, by an idiot before winter came and I got to test them out. Luckily I still had a previous set of winters from another car that fit my new one so I put them on a couple of weeks ago. These probably only have one more winter in them, this one, and the summer tyres I took off don't have that much left so I will be looking at All Seasons again next year. Always interested to hear recommendations.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What make did you go for? I bought some Goodyear Vector, 4 Seasons, but my car was written off, with them on, by an idiot before winter came and I got to test them out. Luckily I still had a previous set of winters from another car that fit my new one so I put them on a couple of weeks ago. These probably only have one more winter in them, this one, and the summer tyres I took off don't have that much left so I will be looking at All Seasons again next year. Always interested to hear recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

Continental All Seasons. Didn’t have much choice locally in the size I needed.  It was either these or Cross Climates which were considerably more expensive.

The Continentals get good reviews. I don’t think there is much between the top brands anyway. Couldn’t fault them this morning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2022)

The two lads working on the house are currently taking out a chimney breast from an upstairs bedroom.  Just offered a coffee…’give us it in a couple of hours, too busy at the moment’.  Attaboys…no swanning around at my expense with these lads 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Delivered a car to Taunton today.

Yesterday I Messaged @pokerjoke who lives in said town seeking local info on hand car washes and taxis.

He only offers to pick me up and take me to the station

Now on the train to Bristol for my next job all thanks to Tony

What a nice guy 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Police station?


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2022)

The England cricket team .................................... again.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2022)

The wife and I went for our covid and flu jabs today. Asked if we would like in separate  arms or the same. She went for Separate,  me the same. One of us now complaining  both arms hurt and the can't move either...🤣


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			AVR-X1700H?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very good...DAB version!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Yes, very good...DAB version!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the AVR-X1600H, great unit, perfect for our house.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve got the AVR-X1600H, great unit, perfect for our house.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! It was time to upgrade from my 15yr+ Denon receiver, pre HDMI era! Had the new AVR pumping out great sound for Ambulance last night. In truth, I need new, better, bigger speakers but that will have to wait.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Nice! It was time to upgrade from my 15yr+ Denon receiver, pre HDMI era! Had the new AVR pumping out great sound for Ambulance last night. In truth, I need new, better, big speakers but that will have to wait.
		
Click to expand...

Modern bit of kit your Denon 😉 I bought my Rotel RX-402 receiver in 1976 (with some of my first 1st yr student grant - my mum took the rest 🙄) and it’s still going strong, though Audiokarma website consider it ‘almost an antique’.  Perfect match with my Dunlop Systemdek.👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Yes, very good...DAB version!
		
Click to expand...

The 1700 is probably the best value to performance out there at the minute. I have a 3 year old 2500H and it’s great but even as a higher model lacks some of the finesse of the 1700.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			The 1700 is probably the best value to performance out there at the minute. I have a 3 year old 2500H and it’s great but even as a higher model lacks some of the finesse of the 1700.
		
Click to expand...

I did briefly look at the X2800H and X2700H but for what the X1700H was offering, it seemed a no-brainer for my level. 

I'm au fait with TV tech, but a right novice when it comes to sound and I want to "know" what good sound, sounds like! I know my speakers are at best OK and are very much lacking


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			I did briefly look at the X2800H and X2700H but for what the X1700H was offering, it seemed a no-brainer for my level.

I'm au fait with TV tech, but a right novice when it comes to sound and I want to "know" what good sound, sounds like! I know my speakers are at best OK and are very much lacking 

Click to expand...

The 1700 will give you plenty good sound but no matter how good the amp the speakers will always hold it back if not matched.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Modern bit of kit your Denon 😉 I bought my Rotel RX-402 receiver in 1976 (with some of my first 1st yr student grant - my mum took the rest 🙄) and it’s still going strong, though Audiokarma website consider it ‘almost an antique’.  Perfect match with my Dunlop Systemdek.👍
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I had one of those.  Last seen in a loft somewhere. Can’t remember even which house😂😂
Days of Hi Fi, eh?   Quad etc
Now, there’s a way to spend money easily😳

All gone, but now very expensive headphones, DAC, and I pad.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 13, 2022)

tax refund of £1600 dropped in my bank account today, going to be a good Xmas


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			I did briefly look at the X2800H and X2700H but for what the X1700H was offering, it seemed a no-brainer for my level.

I'm au fait with TV tech, but a right novice when it comes to sound and I want to "know" what good sound, sounds like! I know my speakers are at best OK and are very much lacking 

Click to expand...

Are you  sure you want to know?😂😉
Its a very expensive door to go through, chasing Hi Fi sound😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			I did briefly look at the X2800H and X2700H but for what the X1700H was offering, it seemed a no-brainer for my level.

I'm au fait with TV tech, but a right novice when it comes to sound and I want to "know" what good sound, sounds like! I know my speakers are at best OK and are very much lacking 

Click to expand...

I have what I have and it sounds good to my ears, I have not got a scoobies whether or not the sound is relatively good or not.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Are you  sure you want to know?😂😉
Its a very expensive door to go through, chasing Hi Fi sound😀
		
Click to expand...

Speakers are easy... build your own


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Are you  sure you want to know?😂😉
Its a very expensive door to go through, chasing Hi Fi sound😀
		
Click to expand...

😆

I've heard the unwritten rule that speakers need to be a minimum of double the avr price...😲😬.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			😆

I've heard the unwritten rule that speakers need to be a minimum of double the avr price...😲😬.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂.  There is a high end audio place near me. Not a shop, a studio, lounges etc
( a mortgage broker has an office in there…….I jest!).I got my headphones there.
About 4 years ago.
This is true…..On my way out, near the door was a freestanding, quite high , large looking vinyl turntable deck with turntable, arm and cartridge.
It was just a turntable, no amplifier or anything else.

I admired it , and asked the guy how much it was…….

Answer..£132,000.00


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			😂😂😂.  There is a high end audio place near me. Not a shop, a studio, lounges etc
( a mortgage broker has an office in there…….I just) . I got my headphones there.
About 4 years ago.
This is true…..On my way out, near the door was a freestanding, quite high , large looking vinyl turntable deck with turntable, arm and cartridge.
It was just a turntable, no amplifier or anything else.

I admired it , and asked the guy how much it was…….

Answer..£132,000.00
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget you’ll need 100% oxygen free unobtanium cables that are £10000p/m with connectors forged from the core of a neutron star.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Don’t forget you’ll need 100% oxygen free unobtanium cables that are £10000p/m with connectors forged from the core of a neutron star.
		
Click to expand...

oh,yes, hi fi. A world of lovely sound……..and also utter bull…..


----------



## chellie (Dec 13, 2022)

Our newest granddaughter, who arrived on the 30th November at 30 weeks plus 2 days, weighing 2lb 3oz is going from strength to strength. Long may it continue.


----------



## Pants (Dec 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			oh,yes, hi fi. A world of lovely sound……..and also utter bull…..
		
Click to expand...

A bit like the latest golf clubs and balls I suppose


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 14, 2022)

For the first time ever, due to work commitments over the years, I attended my 4 year old grandson's nativity yesterday. What a brilliant effort by the children and staff. So proud of my little sheep!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2022)

Dozens of Fieldfares eating the last of the fallen  apples in the garden. 
Never seen them before this year, didn't know what they were when I first saw them a week ago.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 15, 2022)

A heated steering wheel.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Dozens of Fieldfares eating the last of the fallen  apples in the garden.
Never seen them before this year, didn't know what they were when I first saw them a week ago.
		
Click to expand...

Stood waiting on the 3rd tee today and I didn’t know two of the lads were twitchers. They commented on the Fieldfares that flew up from the bottom of the orchard trees as we walked to the tee 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2022)

Specsavers
£55 for ear clean 
Now can  hear fully, turns out left ear was bad aswell 

Happy days 5 min work for them but great for me


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2022)

Dentist today for the first time in just over 4 years.
One small filling required, otherwise in good order.
[apart from the couple of missing ones]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Stood waiting on the 3rd tee today and I didn’t know two of the lads were twitchers. They commented on the Fieldfares that flew up from the bottom of the orchard trees as we walked to the tee 😳
		
Click to expand...

 One of our neighbours was standing at her back door feeding 19 blackbirds with suet pellets at dusk yesterday.
Highest we have managed is 7


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of our neighbours was standing at her back door feeding 19 blackbirds with suet pellets at dusk yesterday.
Highest we have managed is 7
		
Click to expand...

We gave dozens of black birds in the garden. There us a very large overgrown Privett hedge on one boundary and in spring and summer it's bristling with nests. They can be very territorial, when we have had redwings come in late autumn to east fallen apples, the black birds chase them off. The Fieldfairs are more than capable of scaring of the blackbirds. A couple of them seem to spend most of their time chasing BB off.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Bought the Xmas meat today-  4kg of Sirloin. Not sure what anyone else is eating.

Also picked up a gammon joint and 6 steaks for my eldest and her girlfriend.

Somehow a thick juicy t-bone ended up In the basket 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Bought the Xmas meat today-  4kg of Sirloin. Not sure what anyone else is eating.

Also picked up a gammon joint and 6 steaks for my eldest and her girlfriend.

Somehow a thick juicy t-bone ended up In the basket 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Pick up any sprouts?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2022)

Balloon battles on Mario Kart 8. Not really played them before but they are insane fun.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Slime said:



			Pick up any sprouts?
		
Click to expand...

They’ve been gently simmering since Feb as you need to make sure they’re cooked


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			They’ve been gently simmering since Feb as you need to make sure they’re cooked
		
Click to expand...

Then firmly thrown in the bin?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 17, 2022)

After ALOT of searching the mrs finally found a place in Murcia she wants to put a offer in on 🙌


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			After ALOT of searching the mrs finally found a place in Murcia she wants to put a offer in on 🙌
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully near a golf course


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully near a golf course
		
Click to expand...

Spoiled for choice mate 😊


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Spoiled for choice mate 😊
		
Click to expand...

She’s a keeper!


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully near a golf course
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			She’s a keeper!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully near a football pitch, then.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2022)

The snow finally melting. Downside is the dogs have been lovely and clean after our walks - tomorrow they'll be filthy!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The snow finally melting. Downside is the dogs have been lovely and clean after our walks - tomorrow they'll be filthy!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if melted or washed away by the constant rain we've had since 10am. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The snow finally melting. Downside is the dogs have been lovely and clean after our walks - tomorrow they'll be filthy!
		
Click to expand...

We walked ours on a beach today. The sand was frozen 😳. Never had that experience before. No need to vacuum the car tomorrow though 😄


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2022)

Sitting in my chair, no heating on and not freezing my nether regions off....
First time I haven't been cold in what seems like weeks....


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The snow finally melting. Downside is the dogs have been lovely and clean after our walks - tomorrow they'll be filthy!
		
Click to expand...


Gardens already been roped off so Poppy cant make her paws any worse lol

The defrost didnt come soon enough for one driver locally, managed to put it in the hedge in the last hour or so


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2022)

Dinner with my Dad and his wife, been too long for one reason or another


----------



## chellie (Dec 19, 2022)

These feet


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			These feet 
View attachment 45654

Click to expand...

Congratulations,  you kept that quiet😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			These feet 
View attachment 45654

Click to expand...

Glad to see the little one is doing well 🥰


----------



## chellie (Dec 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glad to see the little one is doing well 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil. Still little and under 3lb but fingers crossed she's getting stronger by the day.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thanks Phil. Still little and under 3lb but fingers crossed she's getting stronger by the day.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Chellie. Those little feet, but long big toes! 😁


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Congratulations Chellie. Those little feet, but long big toes! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Think she needs to grow into them


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Drove from Weymouth to West Yorkshire this morning. Unusually it was a pain free journey except for the truck driver overtake manoeuvre I mentioned in the irritation thread. Anyway, just south of Sheffield a white van had broken down and was pulled over to the left. This is an area of “smart motorway” so no hard shoulder and the van was causing a slight obstruction so the traffic had to slow down as it passed. The driver was the out of his van and on the safe side of the barrier. He was stood there in a full Santa outfit waving at the traffic while he waited to be recovered. I wish I could have taken a photo but I was on my own in the car 🎅🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2022)

Went to the emergency eye clinic at Newcastle RVI this morning, I was a bit concerned due to the nurses strike, boy was I wrong. Great friendly staff and I got looked at very quickly. Thankfully my retina is fine and apparently my eyesight is very very good 👀 got some bruising the front of my eye though which I have drops for.
Downside the drops make my pupil look freakishly massive 🤣
Massive thumbs up to the NHS…again 👍


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Went to the emergency eye clinic at Newcastle RVI this morning, I was a bit concerned due to the nurses strike, boy was I wrong. Great friendly staff and I got looked at very quickly. Thankfully my retina is fine and apparently my eyesight is very very good 👀 got some bruising the front of my eye though which I have drops for.
Downside the drops make my pupil look freakishly massive 🤣
Massive thumbs up to the NHS…again 👍
		
Click to expand...

Is it the eyedrops, or the funky tablets they've "prescribed" you?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Is it the eyedrops, or the funky tablets they've "prescribed" you? 

Click to expand...

Ha ha good point, I do look like some spaced crack head 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha good point, I do look like some spaced crack head 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Situation normal then...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2022)

Cycle helmets.
Never been that keen on them and though I've had multiple crashes over the years never hit my head... until today. 
Coming back after a decent ride through the Great Glen way path through the kings golf course. Section by the A82 was like glass, bike went right from under me and landed on the back of my head with such force the visor shot 20 yards away. Winded for a few minutes before I manged to get up. Took the helmet off to put the visor back on and saw the damage. 3 big cracks across the back. Definitely save me from serious injury


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Cycle helmets.
Never been that keen on them and though I've had multiple crashes over the years never hit my head... until today.
Coming back after a decent ride through the Great Glen way path through the kings golf course. Section by the A82 was like glass, bike went right from under me and landed on the back of my head with such force the visor shot 20 yards away. Winded for a few minutes before I manged to get up. Took the helmet off to put the visor back on and saw the damage. 3 big cracks across the back. Definitely save me from serious injury
		
Click to expand...

I always wear one - feel almost vulnerable without one on. There is suggestion that over a given speed they don't protect but so many spills are when going slow anyhow.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I always wear one - feel almost vulnerable without one on. There is suggestion that over a given speed they don't protect but so many spills are when going slow anyhow.
		
Click to expand...

I do wear it more than not, in summer though much less if I'm just taking Rupert for a run along the canal to Loch Ness and back.  When I did a lot of road riding I hardly ever wore one unless in a race, because you had no choice. 
I will definitely be wearing it all the time from  now on.. just need to get a new one now.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Cycle helmets.
Never been that keen on them and though I've had multiple crashes over the years never hit my head... until today.
Coming back after a decent ride through the Great Glen way path through the kings golf course. Section by the A82 was like glass, bike went right from under me and landed on the back of my head with such force the visor shot 20 yards away. Winded for a few minutes before I manged to get up. Took the helmet off to put the visor back on and saw the damage. 3 big cracks across the back. Definitely save me from serious injury
		
Click to expand...

Watch yourself up my way with the ice, absolutely nothing salted and lots of black ice on paths and roads.
That would have given you a scare!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Watch yourself up my way with the ice, absolutely nothing salted and lots of black ice on paths and roads.
That would have given you a scare!!
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt too bad, fine along the canal, up through the dochfore estate and back along the top onto the GGW. A little bit on the path past SNH, but the bit by the 16th tee on the Kings and above the 3rd green was likeva skating rink. Had to actually ride back along the fairways as that path just wasn't passable.  Won't be going that way again on the bike again for a few days. Walked it yesterday and it wasn't as bad. Must have melted overnight and frozen over again.


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2022)

I've never understood why helmets are not compulsory.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 21, 2022)

A little while back a warning light came on in the car.
Looked it up: "emissions control, get it checked asap".
Took it to my local independent garage, left it with them overnight.
Turned out they had to replace a faulty lambda sensor.
Paid the bill and was about to drive away, when the guy ran over to me:
"I've overcharged you. Should have been one hour labour, not three".
I thought I must be dreaming. That garage is getting all my custom from now on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2022)

cliveb said:



			A little while back a warning light came on in the car.
Looked it up: "emissions control, get it checked asap".
Took it to my local independent garage, left it with them overnight.
Turned out they had to replace a faulty lambda sensor.
Paid the bill and was about to drive away, when the guy ran over to me:
"I've overcharged you. Should have been one hour labour, not three".
I thought I must be dreaming. That garage is getting all my custom from now on.
		
Click to expand...

He probably got fired shortly after that 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2022)

No work until the new year,just off out for a indian & few beers with the Mrs 😊


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2022)

Decided to do our Christmas shop at 9 o clock this evening. Mark's & Spencer food hall was all but empty, then round the corner to Sainsburys which was also pretty empty and both had well stocked up shelves, so we got everything we needed. So, back home by 10.15 with all the goodies for when the family pop over


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2022)

cliveb said:



			A little while back a warning light came on in the car.
Looked it up: "emissions control, get it checked asap".
Took it to my local independent garage, left it with them overnight.
Turned out they had to replace a faulty lambda sensor.
Paid the bill and was about to drive away, when the guy ran over to me:
"I've overcharged you. Should have been one hour labour, not three".
I thought I must be dreaming. That garage is getting all my custom from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Always remember moving to a new village many years ago and my wife’s car developed what we thought was a significant fault. We booked it in at the local garage, the fella spent about half an hour establishing it was actually something very minor, and charged us only for the part. I’m sure we’ve all been to less scrupulous garages which would have confirmed the non-existent significant fault and charged accordingly.

Suffice to say we’ve now been using the same place for 25 years.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 22, 2022)

Fuse or motor went on my screenwash on the way down to Castle Douglas.
Lady Doon said try the wee garage next to Tesco, some hope I thought a couple of days before they break for Christmas.
The mechanic stopped what he was doing and saw me straight away. 
Found it was a fuse in a huge fuse box fixed it and charged £2 for the tea box.
I gave him £20 and said buy some choccy biscuits.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2022)

A great year for Garden birds got even better today. First time we have seen a woodpecker in the garden.  Seen them around the outskirts and along the river from a distance never close up. Had a good peck at a dead bit of apple tree.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 22, 2022)

Setting my out of office reply!


----------



## Pants (Dec 22, 2022)

Set mine many years ago.  Never checked it since


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			A great year for Garden birds got even better today. First time we have seen a woodpecker in the garden.  Seen them around the outskirts and along the river from a distance never close up. Had a good peck at a dead bit of apple tree.
		
Click to expand...

Only ever seen one.
When my son was little we could hear one in woods behind the house,we spent hours looking for it.

Never found it 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			A great year for Garden birds got even better today. First time we have seen a woodpecker in the garden.  Seen them around the outskirts and along the river from a distance never close up. Had a good peck at a dead bit of apple tree.
		
Click to expand...

We have a few common ones on the golf course. Don’t see them very often but hear them all the time. Mainly seagulls in our back garden, raiding the fish food from the pond 🤬


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			A great year for Garden birds got even better today. First time we have seen a woodpecker in the garden.  Seen them around the outskirts and along the river from a distance never close up. Had a good peck at a dead bit of apple tree.
		
Click to expand...

We get a lot of Greens around here, not so many Greater Spotted.....a pair frequent the In-laws garden regularly


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2022)

My G425 river ....................................... yes please!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			My G425 river ....................................... yes please!
		
Click to expand...

Tributary of the Thames or Severn..


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tributary of the Thames or Severn..

Click to expand...

Police, police, someone's nicked my d.
Ironically, that is also a river!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			My G425 river ....................................... yes please!
		
Click to expand...

Buy it from China? 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2022)

Fire stick.
Saves me a small fortune 😊


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			A great year for Garden birds got even better today. First time we have seen a woodpecker in the garden.  Seen them around the outskirts and along the river from a distance never close up. Had a good peck at a dead bit of apple tree.
		
Click to expand...

Wife thought she saw a Goldfinch on the neighbours garage, so I put a new feeder up full of Niger seeds in the garden. Took 6 weeks but we finally attracted one. He scoffed the seeds for about 20 minutes, thought he would tell his mates and we’d be mobbed out… He’s not been back since! 🤨


----------



## Dando (Dec 22, 2022)

For my 5 year work anniversary I’ve got an extra £150 in my salary plus another weeks holiday


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Buy it from China? 😂
		
Click to expand...

No, I bought it on  from my local  ro shop.


Oh bugger, another one's been nicked, I'll have a p please, Bob.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, I bought it on  from my local  ro shop.


Oh bugger, another one's been nicked, I'll have a p please, Bob.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂
Actually laughed out loud to that


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2022)

First badminton game in months, singles as well so sweated absolute buckets and likely several pounds heavier than I was last time I played - but put a shift in and managed to maintain my winning record over my mate Dan, beating him 4 games to 1 after losing the opening game. Absolutely knackered now though.


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			First badminton game in months, singles as well so sweated absolutely buckets and likely several pounds heavier than I was last time I played - but put a shift in and managed to maintain my winning record over my mate Dan, beating him 4 games to 1 after losing the opening game. Absolutely knackered now though.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck putting your socks on in the morning.
I'm expecting something in the 'Random Irritations' thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2022)

Went to turtle bay with the wife.

First meal out together just us since July 

We were suppose to meet friends for Xmas meal but they have covid so we changed plans and went to somewhere new and boy it was delicious

Curried goat. Mmm


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Went to turtle bay with the wife.

First meal out together just us since July

We were suppose to meet friends for Xmas meal but they have covid so we changed plans and went to somewhere new and boy it was delicious

Curried goat. Mmm
		
Click to expand...

Did you talk about EV's? 

😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you talk about EV's? 

😉
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous

Solar panels and politics as it's not banned there 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't be ridiculous

Solar panels and politics as it's not banned there 😂
		
Click to expand...

Wow, i hope she realises how luçky she is.  ....


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

Just the simple act of a few beers with some mates in the local.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Getting back home to the south coast after a 6 hour journey from Yorkshire. No muppets on the road today thankfully but the weather around Birmingham was awful. Could barely see a thing because of the rain and spray. Time for a beer😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2022)

Seeing an actress in a film and thinking "ooh what was she in" and actually recalling it before giving up and asking Google...a small win but I'm taking it!


----------



## davie24 (Dec 23, 2022)

Heading into my local Tesco extra earlier with my 9 year old grand daughter. An elderly lady dropped her bag and her purse fell out. The wee one saw it happen and then ran into the very busy shop and managed to find the lady and hand her back her property. Well chuffed with her actions.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2022)

My Grenadier electric fire starter. Absolute game changer. 

Had a Log burner installed about a month ago, it’s got about 9Ms of twin wall flue (6Ms external) and when it’s very cold it’s been a bugger to start. Some nights the house has been thick with smoke before it got going. Not now! A 5 minute blast with the Grenadier and it’s blazing! 😁


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 23, 2022)

Within 30 minutes of mentioning going to darts next year we had confirmed numbers, table seats one table behind the oche, hotel booked and monies exchanged. No dithering.
If Carlsberg did seamless group bookings…


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 24, 2022)

Singing "While Shepherds Watched" to the tune of "House Of The Rising Sun" today.
Very difficult to do without bursting into laughter.
Then trying to do it the other way round.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2022)

https://fb.watch/hCKP5cazvN/


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2022)

That is bloody amazing


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2022)

Got a sourdough baking for my parents and there’s one for me tomorrow sitting proofing in the boiler cupboard.
Chorizo and pork sausage rolls are resting on the fridge.
Efes beers are nicely chilled


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Got a sourdough baking for my parents and there’s one for me tomorrow sitting proofing in the boiler cupboard.
Chorizo and pork sausage rolls are resting on the fridge.
Efes beers are nicely chilled
		
Click to expand...

Me eating and drinking that in me speedos and crocs watching Die Hard would be the perfect Xmas


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Me eating and drinking that in me speedos and crocs watching Die Hard would be the perfect Xmas
		
Click to expand...

that’s an image that’ll will haunt me to the day I die


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2022)

The wholesale price of electricity reaches its lowest point for 18 months @€10.53/MWh. That’s a fall from a high of €226.42/MWh. Our last monthly electricity bill was €42… £37.17


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 24, 2022)

A lovely Christmas Eve. Few pints in the local early afternoon. Home for baking cookies for Santa, a Christmas film, few more drinks and bit of cheese crackers and nibbles. Then the usual ramping up of the excitement - reindeer dust, Xmas-Eve box, pj’s, leaving stuff out for Santa and getting the stockings ready. Just been up to check and she’s drifted off, so we’ll be getting the presents out soon and heading to bed for a likely 5am wake-up. My favourite day of the year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			A lovely Christmas Eve. Few pints in the local early afternoon. Home for baking cookies for Santa, a Christmas film, few more drinks and bit of cheese crackers and nibbles. Then the usual ramping up of the excitement - reindeer dust, Xmas-Eve box, pj’s, leaving stuff out for Santa and getting the stockings ready. Just been up to check and she’s drifted off, so we’ll be getting the presents out soon and heading to bed for a likely 5am wake-up. My favourite day of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect post as an antidote to the bah humbug grinches out there…😍👍

Happy Christmas to one and all.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 25, 2022)

6 perfectly cooked fillet steaks on the cast iron griddle. 

That’s my points earned for the next month at least.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2022)

Great, restful day. I got up early and prepped a lot of the dinner - HID is the chef. Christmas music on in the background, inc carols. Spoke/messaged the children. Quick nap, and now nibbles and a lovely white Rioja.

Evening snack will be turkey sandwich, cheeses, pork pie, pickles and some Christmas cake.

A fab, restful day before tomorrow’s festivities at the bowls club. A short, fun game with a few quirky rules and fancy dress. Lots of nibbles and a few glasses… organised by the new captain, whoever he may be


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Great, restful day. I got up early and prepped a lot of the dinner - HID is the chef. Christmas music on in the background, inc carols. Spoke/messaged the children. Quick nap, and now nibbles and a lovely white Rioja.

Evening snack will be turkey sandwich, cheeses, pork pie, pickles and some Christmas cake.

A fab, restful day before tomorrow’s festivities at the bowls club. A short, fun game with a few quirky rules and fancy dress. Lots of nibbles and a few glasses… organised by the new captain, *whoever he may be*

Click to expand...

Is he from The Shire?!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2022)

Members of the village brass band outside late morning playing a couple of carols.  Walking the main roads through the village stopping and playing as they go…collecting for charity as they do and have done for as long as…


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is he from The Shire?!
		
Click to expand...

Verily did he say unto her….maybe…


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Members of the village brass band outside late morning playing a couple of carols.  Walking the main roads through the village stopping and playing as they go…collecting for charity as they do and have done for as long as…
		
Click to expand...

I do miss the Sally Army doing the rounds, especially as Mrs Hobbit is great in uniform and with a tambourine.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I do miss the Sally Army doing the rounds, especially as Mrs Hobbit is great in uniform and with a tambourine.
		
Click to expand...

There's got to be a euphemism in there somewhere


----------



## BrianM (Dec 25, 2022)

What a day, left work at 3am this morning, back home at 5am, did a couple of jobs when home  then a couple of hours sleep.
Up at 07:30 to watch the boys open their presents and a glass of champagne.
Back to bed at 09:30 and up at 12 for Christmas Dinner at 13:00.
Now back at work, what a day, worth every second to see their faces opening Santa's presents.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2022)

Rachel Stirling in the Detectorists, brilliant.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2022)

Chuba Akpom! Might have taken a while to mature but wow, we all need a Chuba!


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Chuba Akpom! Might have taken a while to mature but wow, we all need a Chuba!
		
Click to expand...

seem to have a clearer style and approach with the manager change, several players thriving that werent, have a couple of mates who are happy boro fans currently


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2022)

Settling down for Detectorists Boxing Day Special.

Computer going off and phone too - bring it on!


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 26, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Chuba Akpom! Might have taken a while to mature but wow, we all need a Chuba!
		
Click to expand...

Was there today. Very comfortable win. We appear to have turned a corner. Players are definitely playing for him. Chuba seems very much to be a confidence player and long may it continue!


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 27, 2022)

Petrol down to 149.9p per litre.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Petrol down to 149.9p per litre.
		
Click to expand...

The worrying thing is that this price now appears good. I remember my mum's outrage when it crossed the £1 threshold...  £1.20 seemed expensive 

Now this just feels cheap

Mental


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The worrying thing is that this price now appears good. I remember my mum's outrage when it crossed the £1 threshold...  £1.20 seemed expensive

Now this just feels cheap

Mental
		
Click to expand...

I remember it making front page news when diesel crossed the £1.50/l threshold at some obscure motorway services!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I remember it making front page news when diesel crossed the £1.50/l threshold at some obscure motorway services!
		
Click to expand...

I don't fill my diesel up very often..maybe once every 2-3 months depending on how often we been out as a family 

However what hit home was when it became past the contactless limit for the credit card to fill up


----------



## IanM (Dec 27, 2022)

When I started going in pubs, you got 2 pints for a quid and 10p went in the Space Invaders!! ￼


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Settling down for Detectorists Boxing Day Special.

Computer going off and phone too - bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

never really look at tv guides or normal TV but just read in The Telegraph just now that the Special was on. That and brussel-sprout induced bubble & squuek and taking new pup "Fudge" for a walk round town (best babe magnet ever!) while the mrs has gone shopping is my morning sorted! . The review said Detectorists was same as previous from 5 years ago and is perfect for it


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			never really look at tv guides or normal TV but just read in The Telegraph just now that the Special was on. That and brussel-sprout induced bubble & squuek and taking new pup "Fudge" for a walk round town (best babe magnet ever!) while the mrs has gone shopping is my morning sorted! . The review said Detectorists was same as previous from 5 years ago and is perfect for it

View attachment 45706

Click to expand...

I don't consider myself a babe but I'd 100% cross the road to meet Fudge


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't consider myself a babe but I'd 100% cross the road to meet Fudge 

Click to expand...

in the 5 weeks since we got him he seems to know half the town and gets spoiled in the coffee shops and pubs!


----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			in the 5 weeks since we got him he seems to know half the town and gets spoiled in the coffee shops and pubs!
		
Click to expand...

Keep your eye out for a 2 year old flat coat retriever who will want to be friends 👍 - although there are a lot of coffee shops & pubs in that town!
Similarly, wonder if this new piece of mischief will pass the @AmandaJR test


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Keep your eye out for a 2 year old flat coat retriever who will want to be friends 👍 - although there are a lot of coffee shops & pubs in that town!
Similarly, wonder if this new piece of mischief will pass the @AmandaJR test
View attachment 45720

Click to expand...

Too cute - that face


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2022)

Off out for steak & a few beers 🤤
Definitely going to need to start back at gym in the new year 🐷


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 29, 2022)

Brilliant writing of Deborah Ross in the Times2 today.

https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=24ed...wMDI2NGIxMjI0MTIxN2EyY2UwMGM4NDkzMzRjZg&ntb=1


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Brilliant writing of Deborah Ross in the Times2 today.

https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=24ed...wMDI2NGIxMjI0MTIxN2EyY2UwMGM4NDkzMzRjZg&ntb=1

Click to expand...

I don't often bother reading links that are posted but I'm glad I read that one.
Now I know how many glasses Steve has - countless! 👓😂👍


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2022)

VAT on basic foodstuffs, milk/eggs/bread etc, to be abolished. VAT on other foodstuffs to be reduced to 5%.
VAT on energy bills to be kept at 0% for a further 6 months.
Price cap on energy suppliers to remain in place.
€200 paid to all households with an income below €27,000.
Fares on many public transport journeys to continue as free.
Spanish pensions to rise by 8.5%. Pity we don’t qualify.
Sadly, the 20cents/litre discount on fuel for private cars ends tomorrow BUT Repsol have announced they will continue with the discount - this morning’s news says a price war at the pumps has started, and a litre of petrol can be had for €1.40.
Price cap, 2%, on rents extended, and no evictions for 2023.

Inflation is currently 6.8%.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The worrying thing is that this price now appears good. I remember my mum's outrage when it crossed the £1 threshold...  £1.20 seemed expensive

Now this just feels cheap

Mental
		
Click to expand...

I remember my outrage when it went to £1 a GALLON. [1979ish]


[£1.43 in Prestwick yesterday]


----------



## chellie (Dec 30, 2022)

The ECG leads have been taken off our premsature grand daughter. She is now four weeks old and two days. Still about six weeks to her due date.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 30, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I remember my outrage when it went to £1 a GALLON. [1979ish]


[£1.43 in Prestwick yesterday]
		
Click to expand...

I'm not _that_ old, and was too young to be affected personally, but I can remember the outrage when it went to 5 shillings a gallon!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2022)

chellie said:



			The ECG leads have been taken off our premsature grand daughter. She is now four weeks old and two days. Still about six weeks to her due date.
		
Click to expand...

🥰 wahoo - been waiting for an update


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2022)

Wohoo!

Another new experience. A 4.4 on the Richter Scale. Pictures and mirror off the walls. “Did the earth move for you dear?” Mrs Hobbit ran outside. Small aftershock about 10-15mins later.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Wohoo!

Another new experience. A 4.4 on the Richter Scale. Pictures and mirror off the walls. “Did the earth move for you dear?” Mrs Hobbit ran outside. Small aftershock about 10-15mins later.
		
Click to expand...

My SiL and her hubby lived in a little town in the mountains down near you..Happy for 5 years and then the minor earthquakes started...
They were back here within 6 months....


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 31, 2022)

Sir Brian May


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Wohoo!

Another new experience. A 4.4 on the Richter Scale. Pictures and mirror off the walls. “Did the earth move for you dear?” Mrs Hobbit ran outside. Small aftershock about 10-15mins later.
		
Click to expand...

My sister said they grabbed the dogs and ran outside!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			My SiL and her hubby lived in a little town in the mountains down near you..Happy for 5 years and then the minor earthquakes started...
They were back here within 6 months....
		
Click to expand...

148 earthquakes here in Nov, and 4 in the last week. 99% don’t even get felt. Last big one was 2011, about 40 miles north, in which 10 people died.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2022)

It's been 2023 for a few hours now in some parts and the World hasn't ended yet..

I'll take that...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2022)

Watching a pair of Andalucian vultures wheeling and diving. And the noise! There’s screeching and there’s SCREECHING! Absolutely, amazing…


----------



## Mudball (Jan 1, 2023)

@Rooter .. is this you?? (Or your next challenge) 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607592165806592000


----------



## chellie (Jan 1, 2023)

Cuddles yesterday 🥰


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2023)

chellie said:



			Cuddles yesterday 🥰
		
Click to expand...

So tiny, what a lovely picture.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2023)

Roast beef with everything, inc a bottle of Baron de Ley white Rioja. A nap might be in the offing.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 1, 2023)

Hobbit said:



			Roast beef with everything, inc a bottle of Baron de Ley white Rioja. A nap might be in the offing.
		
Click to expand...

You really are on the wind up!
But I have to say, with gritted teeth, enjoy! 😡🥂😁.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2023)

Blowing the cobwebs away…


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 1, 2023)

Hobbit said:



			Blowing the cobwebs away…

View attachment 45768

Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2023)

backwoodsman said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

Go south young man…

Playa de Monsul. Most people head towards Playa de Los Muertos or Playa del Corral. Monsul is a little further south but a whole lot quieter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2023)

Daughter very under the weather with what appears to be the lurgy…called 111 to see if anything more we can do or should watch out for.  Took an age (45+mins) for call to be answered, but after initial chat and info gathering was told a clinician would call back within the hour.  Was called back within 20mins.  Then told a paramedic would come to the house to check and take some ’measurements’.  He arrived about 15mins later.

Nothing to worry about.  It’s the lurgy and bed rest plus paracetamol will do.  Well done to all 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 1, 2023)

Hobbit said:



			Go south young man…

Playa de Monsul. Most people head towards Playa de Los Muertos or Playa del Corral. Monsul is a little further south but a whole lot quieter.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh. Only been as far as Playa de los Genoveses. Must make the effort to go that bit further.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2023)

backwoodsman said:



			Ahh. Only been as far as Playa de los Genoveses. Must make the effort to go that bit further.
		
Click to expand...

We overnighted in San Jose in the summer and had a couple of days touring Cabo de Gata. Some lovely villages/tapas to be had.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Jamesbrown said:



			Within 30 minutes of mentioning going to darts next year we had confirmed numbers, table seats one table behind the oche, hotel booked and monies exchanged. No dithering.
If Carlsberg did seamless group bookings…
		
Click to expand...

As a Brit, is it wrong to want a German to beat a Welsh man?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2023)

Jamesbrown said:



			Within 30 minutes of mentioning going to darts next year we had confirmed numbers, table seats one table behind the oche, hotel booked and monies exchanged. No dithering.
If Carlsberg did seamless group bookings…
		
Click to expand...

Some performance from Clements 😀
Darts always looks like a good night 👍🏻


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Gerwin Price, what a plonker. Trying to play darts with a pair of massive ear defenders on. If he wasn’t such a 🐓 the crowd wouldn’t get on his back.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 1, 2023)

Just watched Jason Manford "Recent Nostalgia" on BBC IPlayer. He's not my normal cup of tea but there were several laugh out loud moments and generally a very fun way to spend an hour.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 1, 2023)

Watching a cyberman play darts seemed odd.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2023)

BrianM said:



			Some performance from Clements 😀
Darts always looks like a good night 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great night 

Was superb to see Price get smashed 

MvG look’s imperious


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 3, 2023)

The Darts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610378769520377858


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2023)

BiMGuy said:



			The Darts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610378769520377858

Click to expand...

The look on MVGs face after Smith had done it. 😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2023)

Micheal Smith is just outstanding tonight and looking like winning his first WC


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2023)

MGV when interviewed yesterday. 

“Asked about his final opponent, the 33-year-old added: "He's not going to stop me, no-one is going to stop me.”
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2023)

srixon 1 said:



			MGV when interviewed yesterday.

“Asked about his final opponent, the 33-year-old added: "He's not going to stop me, no-one is going to stop me.”
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


super classy in defeat MVG

hardly gonna say yeah I fancy he has every chance before the final is he


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2023)

fundy said:



			super classy in defeat MVG

hardly gonna say yeah I fancy he has every chance before the final is he 

Click to expand...

He was humble in defeat and gave credit to Smith. Be confident about your chances, but you shouldn’t really say what he said before the final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610412304423698432


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2023)

backwoodsman said:



			I'm not _that_ old, and was too young to be affected personally, but I can remember the outrage when it went to 5 shillings a gallon!
		
Click to expand...

I remember in 1963 my mother gave me 2/6 to get a haircut, but my older band mates needed petrol for the groups van, we got half a gallon.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2023)

The ability to get ones point over in written form as no-one can interupt you.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2023)

One that may get some derision on here but, Lego. 

A mate bought me a Lego set to build a Mandalorian Helmet for my 50th as he knew I was a bit of a geek. This kit is aimed at adults and I set about building it on Monday. Just 2 of the most relaxing, theraputic hours I have had in ages. Bit of music in the background, shut away for perfect peace and quiet and just something about the whole experience was very calming. I do not have the skills to build and paint proper model kits to the standard I would want to display and so this was perfect and I am now looking for the next kit to build (it will  be the smaller ones as I am not stumping up over £500 that some of the bigger ones cost).


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2023)

GB72 said:



			One that may get some derision on here but, Lego. 

A mate bought me a Lego set to build a Mandalorian Helmet for my 50th as he knew I was a bit of a geek. This kit is aimed at adults and I set about building it on Monday. Just 2 of the most relaxing, theraputic hours I have had in ages. Bit of music in the background, shut away for perfect peace and quiet and just something about the whole experience was very calming. I do not have the skills to build and paint proper model kits to the standard I would want to display and so this was perfect and I am now looking for the next kit to build (it will  be the smaller ones as I am not stumping up over £500 that some of the bigger ones cost).
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you need the Boba Fett helmet now 🤣


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2023)

GB72 said:



			One that may get some derision on here but, Lego.

A mate bought me a Lego set to build a Mandalorian Helmet for my 50th as he knew I was a bit of a geek. This kit is aimed at adults and I set about building it on Monday. Just 2 of the most relaxing, theraputic hours I have had in ages. Bit of music in the background, shut away for perfect peace and quiet and just something about the whole experience was very calming. I do not have the skills to build and paint proper model kits to the standard I would want to display and so this was perfect and I am now looking for the next kit to build (it will  be the smaller ones as I am not stumping up over £500 that some of the bigger ones cost).
		
Click to expand...

My daughter (27 years old) likes building Lego models if people buy her one as a present. The last one she did was Disney’s Cinderella Castle. It is massive.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2023)

GB72 said:



			One that may get some derision on here but, Lego.

A mate bought me a Lego set to build a Mandalorian Helmet for my 50th as he knew I was a bit of a geek. This kit is aimed at adults and I set about building it on Monday. Just 2 of the most relaxing, theraputic hours I have had in ages. Bit of music in the background, shut away for perfect peace and quiet and just something about the whole experience was very calming. I do not have the skills to build and paint proper model kits to the standard I would want to display and so this was perfect and I am now looking for the next kit to build (it will  be the smaller ones as I am not stumping up over £500 that some of the bigger ones cost).
		
Click to expand...

You should invite David Mitchell round


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2023)

Beezerk said:



			Obviously you need the Boba Fett helmet now 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sadly out of production at the moment but the Darth Vader helmet may soon be purchased.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 4, 2023)

My daughter came to see me over the New Year, first time in a year.  And told me she was three months pregnant.  Double bubble of happiness!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2023)

GB72 said:



			One that may get some derision on here but, Lego.

A mate bought me a Lego set to build a Mandalorian Helmet for my 50th as he knew I was a bit of a geek. This kit is aimed at adults and I set about building it on Monday. Just 2 of the most relaxing, theraputic hours I have had in ages. Bit of music in the background, shut away for perfect peace and quiet and just something about the whole experience was very calming. I do not have the skills to build and paint proper model kits to the standard I would want to display and so this was perfect and I am now looking for the next kit to build (it will  be the smaller ones as I am not stumping up over £500 that some of the bigger ones cost).
		
Click to expand...

I’m 43 and still build Lego. Didn’t get any this Christmas so will have to buy some. Last year I got the Technic Lamborghini. I’ve got a few sets on display, but most of mine is now in a box the lad and I use to have build battles.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 5, 2023)

Mrs started her new school today 

5 min walk 

Eldest and I walked her up 

She had a lovely day by sounds , had lunch with eldests teacher from last year who she always liked so that was nice 

Looks like all her nerves are gone and she happy 

Home in time for the kids dinner and she seemed less stressed as much much less rushing around after work 

Long may it continue


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

Back to 5 aside and a few pints after tonight. 🍻

Going to suffer in the morning though!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2023)

Mrs at work 
Twins with nanny 
Me and eldest off to the cinema and then Nandos for lunch 

Dunno who's more excited 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2023)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs at work
Twins with nanny
Me and eldest off to the cinema and then Nandos for lunch

*Dunno who's more excited* 😆
		
Click to expand...

Now that depends on what you are going to see . Sounds like a lovely day, enjoy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Now that depends on what you are going to see . Sounds like a lovely day, enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

We left the cinema after 20 whole mins she didn't enjoy Lyle lyle crocodile

To be fair .. she's 5 and it was boring. You need more fast pace to get kids into films.. can't go slow pace 

So went bowling 

Nandos now lol


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 6, 2023)

3 Kings fiesta.

Various tapas, a couple of beers, cake. Watched the parade…23*


----------



## chellie (Sunday at 7:06 PM)

Perfect little foot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Tuesday at 11:54 AM)

My ward clerk has come in for the results of her breast cancer surgery is cancer free subject to 3 bouts of radiotherapy "as a belt and braces". She even has some hair growing back albeit a more platinum colour than before


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 6:23 PM)

Bubble n squeak with a fried egg for tea


----------



## IainP (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)

Probably receive a flogging from the local gentry - goose curry for tea 😁😄


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)

Hearing My sister is being discharged from hospital.. she is 7 months pregnant.. had itchy feet and anyone who knows what that means will understand

Huge relief


----------



## Smiffy (Wednesday at 11:22 AM)

My daughter, who's a paramedic, has just set off for the picket line. Go girl!!! Toot toot ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:27 PM)

My youngest (13) got the present (from his grandma) he REALLY wanted. A F1 McLaren Lego technical kit - his face was electric.

He completed it on his own a few days later.


----------



## Tashyboy (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

Smiffy said:



			My daughter, who's a paramedic, has just set off for the picket line. Go girl!!! Toot toot ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

Toot 👍


----------



## GB72 (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

Finallly getting my holiday booked. 

Could easily have gone in random irritations as my usual trip to Antigua has been abandoned as the cost has gone up pretty much across the island by about £2000 on last year's prices. I also always used Virgin as I got points that I would use to upgrade my Virgin flight each year. Now Vrigin have farmed out a lot of the holiday routes to the partner airlines and, guess what, you cannot use points on them. Guess I am spending 90000 points on Virgin wine then. 

Still, happy to settle for Mauritius. I know that the weather may not be as good at that time of year but I really need the break and 10 nights relaxing and exploring the island again will do me nicely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 12:25 PM)

General one first. Wife is more than happy in her new job 

Today would be her day off at old place and she didn't even worry about going in 

Gets up now when she used to leave house 

We sat there last night half 4. Shopping away, kids fed. Hour and half until bathtime at a loss what to do! Unheard of 

They even mentioned teacher training to her.. because is massively over qualified for her role. Fingers crossed in time they can convince her because I gave up lol 



A more daily one.. found a butchers local that does goat meat!!! Boom curry goat Monday then


----------

